# Colorado Weather Thread



## MileHigh

CURRENT ALERTS--
A WINTER STORM WARNING is in effect for the front range, foothills, and mountains east of the Continental Divide starting Tuesday night through Wednesday. 6 to 12 inches of snow will be possible by Wednesday afternoon. A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY is in effect for Elbert County above 6,000 feet. A rain/snow mix is also possible in the metro area on Wednesday morning. Check the Weather Alerts page for the latest weather watches and warnings.

Dang....haven't even serviced the plows yet.

My parking garages in the foothills might get some accumulation outta this.

Funny thing is...I just got done cutting a bunch of grass, and havent even blow out one irrigation system as of yet.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Same thing with me. I still have a full blown landscape install to do as well as a few other odds and ends. Local weather says Monument Hill is only supposed to get 1-3" so I might get lucky. I wonder if I can even pick up ice melt anywhere yet?

NOAA says we will be back in the 70's on Sunday and will stay warm for at least a few days.

I just checked the weather again and they are now saying 1-3" tonight and 3-7" tomorrow. I think the ground is still too warm to have much of anything stick though.

I love Colorado! A foot of snow today and suntan tomorrow!


----------



## MileHigh

That's right...your plow monument hill.

You always get pounded.

I'll bet you get accumulation.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Well, the forecasters are off to a really piss poor start. We got nothing in my area.


----------



## bsuds

Forcast says 2" of the white stuff for Golden. With chances for more snow Sat. and Sun. I hope it comes.


----------



## cold_and_tired

I love the weather here! They are saying about 1/2" for me but we are supposed to be in the mid to upper 60's on Tuesday.

I know we will get hit by the end of the month but I still have some fences to put up and a shop to organize. Guess I better get going!


----------



## MileHigh

Bring it...


----------



## MileHigh

Plowed my first inch of snow for the season this morning.


----------



## tls22

BladeScape;823870 said:


> Plowed my first inch of snow for the season this morning.


congrats man


----------



## cold_and_tired

We didnt get anything but ice in Monument. I did get to put some ice melt down on my driveway though.


----------



## bsuds

I did'nt get to plow. We got about a 1/4". But I did get to spread some icemelt and do some sanding. Just happy to do any snow work. payup


----------



## bsuds

Forecast is calling for snow. 2"-4" of the snow expected for the Denver metro area. Up to 10" is expected for the west and south areas of the front range. I think the 9news accumulation numbers are high. When I checked theweatherchannel.com and weatherunderground.com they are calling for just a couple inches. We are going the need the temp. to fall more because right now it is still in the low 40's. Anyway, LET IT SNOW!:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## MileHigh

I think ground temps are a little high for all my accounts to hit...but my parking garages is a different story.

Cold and Tired should get hit real good.


----------



## cold_and_tired

NOAA is saying 3-5" for me tonight and 2-4" tomorrow. I think the ground is way too warm for anything more than about an inch of accumulation. I sure hope I'm wrong though.

Check this out:

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/full_loop.php

It looks like a big Albuquerque low. Some of our biggest storms have come from systems like this.


----------



## bsuds

Boy that looks like a lot of moisture is coming our way. The ground may be warm but if it dumps in a short amount of time, we will be plowing. I remember a couple years ago in October. It was 70 out during the day and by midnight there was 7" on the ground. Anything can happen. I'm plowed up and ready to go. So you know what that means? No snow, just rain. Anyway, if it snows? Lets make some F#kn dough.payup


----------



## cold_and_tired

I just went out and wrestled the spreader on and hooked the plow up. No snow tonight men.


----------



## MileHigh

bsuds;834649 said:


> Lets make some F#kn dough.payup


All about that payup



cold_and_tired;834810 said:


> I just went out and wrestled the spreader on and hooked the plow up. No snow tonight men.


tell me about it...

I saw so many plow trucks out getting ready today...gonna scare it away.

No...I'm not superstitious like that at all.


----------



## MileHigh

Nothing stuck for me at all...


----------



## cold_and_tired

BladeScape;835971 said:


> Nothing stuck for me at all...


oh man, we got hit!! We picked up about 6". I forgot how tiring plowing all day is.

I do have a lot to learn with my new spreader though.


----------



## MileHigh

cold_and_tired;836028 said:


> oh man, we got hit!! We picked up about 6". I forgot how tiring plowing all day is.
> 
> I do have a lot to learn with my new spreader though.


Nice man....payup

Should be another one coming in a week or so they say.


----------



## tls22

BladeScape;836692 said:


> Nice man....payup
> 
> Should be another one coming in a week or so they say.


I told you this was going to be your year


----------



## bsuds

I got nothing here in Golden. I knew if I got plowed up this would happen.


----------



## MileHigh

tls22;836713 said:


> I told you this was going to be your year


Hope your right Tim.



bsuds;837063 said:


> I got nothing here in Golden. I knew if I got plowed up this would happen.


It was just too warm for us both.


----------



## MileHigh

Bring it on...

2-6 Denver Metro
4-7 Foothills
For 10/25

Of course this is coming from Kathy Sabine...she not exactly accurate.


----------



## tls22

BladeScape;838838 said:


> Bring it on...
> 
> 2-6 Denver Metro
> 4-7 Foothills
> For 10/25
> 
> Of course this is coming from Kathy Sabine...she not exactly accurate.


Good for you.....going to be a great winter for you. And your going to say i called it first. Are you done cutting? how about fall clean-ups?


----------



## LoneCowboy

don't worry, nothing is coming.
I put the plow on and transitioned all the tractors to be in snow removal mode.

No chance now.
sorry.


----------



## MileHigh

tls22;838859 said:


> Good for you.....going to be a great winter for you. And your going to say i called it first. Are you done cutting? how about fall clean-ups?


:salute:

I'm done cutting. Not really chasing the cleanups....just doing ones I have to.

Gonna go crazy with the ads come feb and march for the landscape maintenance...I have enough equipment to easily triple what I do now....kinda pathetic.

It'll come.



LoneCowboy;838965 said:


> don't worry, nothing is coming.
> I put the plow on and transitioned all the tractors to be in snow removal mode.
> 
> No chance now.
> sorry.


haha

Please take the Curtis off, and please take the tractors back to the yard. Your scaring it all away Cowboy!


----------



## LoneCowboy

worked too
dry as a bone here.
not even full cloud cover.

I really wonder about these weatherpeople.

NAC (not a clue)


----------



## MileHigh

LoneCowboy;839306 said:


> worked too
> dry as a bone here.
> not even full cloud cover.
> 
> I really wonder about these weatherpeople.
> 
> NAC (not a clue)


I have clouds down here...supposed start this afternoon.

Been downgraded to 1-4


----------



## LoneCowboy

right
and last night it was supposed to start early this morning (already past) and then it was 2-6 today
now supposed to start later (and it might, it's uglier out now than it was at 5am)
but as you say NOW it's 1-4 by tomorrow morning it will be trace to 1" or 6 to 12
they have no idea

NAC

BUT
supposed to be cool all week and maybe another storm later in the week, if the ground cools down it will stick.
plus Halloween always has snow on the ground.


----------



## MileHigh

light snow falling as of now


----------



## cold_and_tired

We are looking at 1-2" tonight and another 2-4" on Tuesday. It's hard to tell where this storm is coming from just by looking at the radar.

It is snowing lightly right now but there are some very black clouds coming over the mountains.


----------



## tls22

Your best chance of plowing will be wed night into thursday. That looks like the first real denver snowstorm....850 below frz and surface temps below frz......


----------



## bsuds

Snowing here in Golden. I have about an inch on the vehicles and a trace on the grass. It's been a consistent light snow all day.


----------



## LoneCowboy

yeah, this one is going to do nothing.
even alarmist 9news now says a trace in metro, more south and west (duh, like it doesn't always do that)

but i agree, later in the week could be a good one

something to get the kinks out of this year.


----------



## cold_and_tired

We have 2" in Monument and I'm headed out. This will be my second event before Halloween!! I hope things continue this way.
payup

EDIT: Forget the above. Just shy of 2" and it's gonna be 45* here tomorrow. I'm putting my money on Wednesday and Thursday though.


----------



## LoneCowboy

dry as a bone and clear blue sky
i'm headed out all right

to mow:laughing:


----------



## MileHigh

LoneCowboy;840496 said:


> dry as a bone and clear blue sky
> i'm headed out all right
> 
> to mow:laughing:


:laughing:

http://www.accuweather.com/mt-news-...f_snow_out_westsevere_storms_and_blizzard.asp


----------



## tls22

BladeScape;840816 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/mt-news-...f_snow_out_westsevere_storms_and_blizzard.asp


URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DENVER CO
315 PM MDT MON OCT 26 2009

...EARLY SEASON WINTER STORM POSSIBLE FOR NORTHERN COLORADO LATE
TUESDAY NIGHT THROUGH LATE WEDNESDAY NIGHT...

.A STRONG STORM SYSTEM WILL DEVELOP NEAR THE FOUR CORNERS BY
WEDNESDAY MORNING AND THEN MOVE SLOWLY EASTWARD ACROSS THE
SOUTHERN COLORADO...NORTHERN NEW MEXICO BORDER AREA THROUGH
WEDNESDAY NIGHT. BY THURSDAY MORNING THE STORM SYSTEM WILL BE OVER
SOUTHEAST COLORADO. THIS STORM SYSTEM MAY BRING SEVERAL INCHES OF
SNOW TO THE MOUNTAINS...FOOTHILLS AND OVER THE FRONT RANGE URBAN
CORRIDOR. IN ADDITION GUSTY NORTH TO NORTHEAST WINDS WILL ALSO
DEVELOP WHICH WILL PRODUCE AREAS OF BLOWING SNOW AND REDUCED VISIBILTIES.

COZ040-041-270515-
/O.NEW.KBOU.WS.A.0008.091028T1200Z-091029T1200Z/
NORTH DOUGLAS COUNTY BELOW 6000 FEET/DENVER/WEST ADAMS AND
ARAPAHOE COUNTIES/EAST BROOMFIELD COUNTY-
ELBERT/CENTRAL AND EAST DOUGLAS COUNTIES ABOVE 6000 FEET-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...AURORA...BRIGHTON...CITY OF DENVER...
DENVER INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT...HIGHLANDS RANCH...LITTLETON...
PARKER...CASTLE ROCK...ELBERT...FONDIS...KIOWA...LARKSPUR
315 PM MDT MON OCT 26 2009

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM WEDNESDAY MORNING THROUGH
LATE WEDNESDAY NIGHT...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN DENVER HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM
WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM WEDNESDAY MORNING THROUGH LATE
WEDNESDAY NIGHT.

RAIN WILL DEVELOP TUESDAY EVENING AND THEN CHANGE TO SNOW AFTER MIDNIGHT
AND WILL CONTINUE THROUGH LATE WEDNESDAY NIGHT. SNOW MAY BECOME
HEAVY AT TIMES FROM WEDNESDAY THROUGH WEDNESDAY NIGHT. SNOWFALL
ACCUMULATIONS MAY RANGE FROM 6 TO 12 INCHES. GUSTY NORTH TO
NORTHEAST WINDS WILL PRODUCE AREAS OF BLOWING SNOW AND REDUCED
VISIBILITIES FROM WEDNESDAY THROUGH WEDNESDAY NIGHT..

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

REMEMBER...A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR A
HAZARDOUS WINTER WEATHER EVENT IN AND CLOSE TO THE WATCH AREA.
SIGNIFICANT SNOW ACCUMULATIONS MAY OCCUR THAT COULD IMPACT
TRAVEL. STAY TUNED TO THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE OR YOUR LOCAL
NEWS MEDIA FOR THE LATEST UPDATES AND POSSIBLE WARNING CONCERNING
THIS POTENTIAL WINTER STORM

I want vids


----------



## bsuds

We get hammered when storms set up in the four corners. That counter clockwise spin of the Low pressure system slams into the front range mountains, and rings them out like a wet sponge. This one might be a dooooozy. But all in all, not a bad way to start off the season. I knew we were in for a big year judging by the weather pattern this year. After this one, I hope this patters keeps up. I can't believe I get to make a living off of pushing snow. What a job.payup


----------



## cold_and_tired

Talk about perfect timing. My new Buyers Scoop Dogg will be here in the morning!!


----------



## LoneCowboy

I actually decided to get snow tires this year. (it's been a good decision not to, but I figured, it would be real bad to get stuck)
and it might pay off.

Wasn't it just May and mowing season was firing up like last week??????


----------



## MileHigh

bsuds;841044 said:


> We get hammered when storms set up in the four corners. That counter clockwise spin of the Low pressure system slams into the front range mountains, and rings them out like a wet sponge. This one might be a dooooozy. But all in all, not a bad way to start off the season. I knew we were in for a big year judging by the weather pattern this year. After this one, I hope this patters keeps up. I can't believe I get to make a living off of pushing snow. What a job.payup


yup...gotta get that upslope.



cold_and_tired;841076 said:


> Talk about perfect timing. My new Buyers Scoop Dogg will be here in the morning!!


I want pics...



LoneCowboy;841132 said:


> I actually decided to get snow tires this year. (it's been a good decision not to, but I figured, it would be real bad to get stuck)
> and it might pay off.
> 
> Wasn't it just May and mowing season was firing up like last week??????


Funny...I just got rid of the snow tires and went to all terrains...

Yea...that felt like a fast mowing season.


----------



## bsuds

Storm to set up in the for corners. Looks like this thing could materialize into a big event. I just hope my stock tires have enough tread to get me through this one.


----------



## LoneCowboy

she's a coming.
just starting to rain/sprinkle here (you know, so it's good and icy underneath)

9news and NWS actually agree.
8-14 inches over the next two days.

spent all afternoon running around staking places.

hopefully we get some snow

got my fancy studded snows all the way around now, hopefully they work good.


----------



## Coloradosnoway

This will be my first storm of my first year plowing in the city. I've got three commercial buildings with medium sized parking lots. When will ya'll start plowing? 5 inches? Whenever it comes? Any help's much appreciated!
Devin


----------



## MileHigh

Coloradosnoway;842301 said:


> This will be my first storm of my first year plowing in the city. I've got three commercial buildings with medium sized parking lots. When will ya'll start plowing? 5 inches? Whenever it comes? Any help's much appreciated!
> Devin


I start at an inch...

Your contracts will most likely have a trigger rate 

Are you hourly?, per push?, or seasonal on those lots?


----------



## MileHigh

LoneCowboy;842269 said:


> she's a coming.
> just starting to rain/sprinkle here (you know, so it's good and icy underneath)
> 
> 9news and NWS actually agree.
> 8-14 inches over the next two days.
> 
> spent all afternoon running around staking places.
> 
> hopefully we get some snow
> 
> got my fancy studded snows all the way around now, hopefully they work good.


What kind of tread did you end up getting?


----------



## LoneCowboy

I dunno
snow tires

man, it's dark out (and raining) and I"m not going outside
I call up my boys at TDS and say "I need snow tires"
they say "you want these"
I say how much?
they say "this much"

I bring it in, it's solved.

I'll look on Friday, remind me.
I'm sure I"ll be toast by then.


----------



## LoneCowboy

Coloradosnoway;842301 said:


> This will be my first storm of my first year plowing in the city. I've got three commercial buildings with medium sized parking lots. When will ya'll start plowing? 5 inches? Whenever it comes? Any help's much appreciated!
> Devin


You've never plowed before and you got 3 commercial buildings and you don't know when to start.

hmmm

have fun :waving:


----------



## MileHigh

LoneCowboy;842412 said:


> You've never plowed before and you got 3 commercial buildings and you don't know when to start.
> 
> hmmm
> 
> have fun :waving:


LMAO

:laughing:


----------



## rob_cook2001

Its raining hard here. Bobcat is all ready to role but my new bobcat pusher is still in Fargo ND :{ So ill be plowing with my blade i guess it's better than a bucket lol. Ill be headed to greeley as soon as they call :}


----------



## cold_and_tired

I loaded up on ice melt and sand/salt and gave the truck a once over. I then called one of my clients that hasn't returned a signed contract and told them I wont be on their property until I have a signed contract in my hands.

My push box got delayed a day so it should be here in the morning.

I'm only nervous about a backhoe that I am renting. It was supposed to be back in the yard today but they have not heard from the guy that has it right now.

The latest forecast for Monument calls for 3-7" tomorrow, 4-8" tomorrow night and 1-3" on Thursday. I hope their right.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I just finished stacking my last hay field at about 4pm. Cut that one tight LOL


----------



## Coloradosnoway

Oh, no. I own these commercial buildings. I was just wondering is it worth it to plow at, say, 5 inches when you know more is coming?


----------



## rob_cook2001

Depends, if your open, and have over a inch or 2 you better start plowing. People dont want to come in and do business when they think there car will get stuck lol.


----------



## MileHigh

my lord...

Just got the go ahead on three new jobs I gotta fit in the routes....

I need catch a few hours of sleep.


----------



## tls22

BladeScape;842750 said:


> my lord...
> 
> Just got the go ahead on three new jobs I gotta fit in the routes....
> 
> I need catch a few hours of sleep.


nice man...im jealous....it start to snow yet?


----------



## MileHigh

tls22;842754 said:


> nice man...im jealous....it start to snow yet?


Snowing like a mofo...

We'll be going out around 2am or so...depending on how much accumulates from now..

I should get some zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzs.


----------



## tls22

BladeScape;842778 said:


> Snowing like a mofo...
> 
> We'll be going out around 2am or so...depending on how much accumulates from now..
> 
> I should get some zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzs.


good for you man...go get some sleep or try...i often cant sleep cause im so excited for the first plow of the season....good luck and stay safe. I know you will make a sweet video .


----------



## bsuds

All plowed up and ready to go. 1:00 am start and I'm ready to rock.


----------



## cold_and_tired

bsuds;842837 said:


> All plowed up and ready to go. 1:00 am start and I'm ready to rock.


Nothing for us yet, just windy as heck. I'm planning on an 8:00 am start so I am going to TRY to get some sleep. It's my turn for the 2 hour cycle of "wake up and look out the window".


----------



## Sandbrew

Looks like 4-5 already expecting 24-36 hours of snow and at least 18-24 inches by Thursday noon. Could be a long 2 days. I'll try to take some pics.

Sandbrew


----------



## LoneCowboy

all the idiot weather forecasters should be hung by a string.

holy crap what a waste
up at midnight, trace
up at 2am, trace
up at 4am, trace

checked weather forecast every time. 2-4 overnight, 5-9 tomorrow during day.
"at least 6" by noon"

well it better hurry up cuz it's 8am now and there's maybe 1" on the grass, less than that on the roads
we went out and shoveled some of our trace properties, the rest had nothing.
waste.
I should just look out hte window, it's more accurate and actually a better forecast (at least I don't get paid for just saying crap out my tail)


----------



## LoneCowboy

Coloradosnoway;842609 said:


> Oh, no. I own these commercial buildings. I was just wondering is it worth it to plow at, say, 5 inches when you know more is coming?


maybe you should hire and consult with a snow professional in your area.

just a thought.


----------



## rob_cook2001

well guys plowed in Greeley from 4am to about 8am, will head back out tonight. First time doing a large commercial lot (use to just plow large driveways and small lots). The bobcat did great but my 8ft plow is to small lol.
Just looked out the window, still coming down hard :}


----------



## LoneCowboy

BladeScape;842360 said:


> What kind of tread did you end up getting?


Ok, I still haven't checked (i'll try and find out friday, when I'm alive again)
but I'll say this

they are freaking AMAZING.

I pushed some snow and never had any traction issues.
Even in my one dirt road (it's a really long dirt driveway) that had a good 10" on it.
zoom zoom.

worth every penny, I'll find out for you.


----------



## tls22

LoneCowboy;843043 said:


> all the idiot weather forecasters should be hung by a string.
> 
> holy crap what a waste
> up at midnight, trace
> up at 2am, trace
> up at 4am, trace
> 
> checked weather forecast every time. 2-4 overnight, 5-9 tomorrow during day.
> "at least 6" by noon"
> 
> well it better hurry up cuz it's 8am now and there's maybe 1" on the grass, less than that on the roads
> we went out and shoveled some of our trace properties, the rest had nothing.
> waste.
> I should just look out hte window, it's more accurate and actually a better forecast (at least I don't get paid for just saying crap out my tail)


You just have to be patient cowboy.....im glad you got to push some white gold


----------



## MileHigh

29 hour plow shift in the bag, second truck 15 

8 or 9 more late tonight.

Got vids and pics...

I would assume around 20 inches of the nasty wetness.....

gotta hit the sack


----------



## LoneCowboy

Ok tires as requested

Artic Snow Winter Xsi M+S

I then had them studded.

bleeping awesome.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Well guys ths was my first storm plowing a big commercial lot (have always done driveways and small lots in the past). Everything went great and it is alot better than doing drive ways lol. I could use another storm like that in a week or so HAHA


----------



## MileHigh

LoneCowboy;845849 said:


> Ok tires as requested
> 
> Artic Snow Winter Xsi M+S
> 
> I then had them studded.
> 
> bleeping awesome.


thanks, I'll go check those out sometime.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=846302#post846302


----------



## cold_and_tired

OK I am rested up and ready for the next one. What?... oh it's going to be 70 degrees for the next week? I guess I will be working on my farmers tan then!


----------



## MileHigh

Looks like some snow on tap for this weekend possibly..


----------



## bsuds

I hope so. Its November and we have had warmer weather then October. We are do for some more snow.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Calling for a 20% chance but the temps are staying in the 40's. Couple that with the warm ground temps and it's going to be very unlikely that we get to move any white gold.


----------



## tls22

BladeScape;857136 said:


> Looks like some snow on tap for this weekend possibly..


sunday looking a bit better now......gfs model gave about 10 for denver...shall see what happens


----------



## MileHigh

Get ready boys....

It's a comin.


----------



## rob_cook2001

We just picked up a new plow truck for my little brother. They said they should be able to put the plow on tomorrow. I hope so :}


----------



## MileHigh

Hey Rob...

Where are you at up north?


----------



## rob_cook2001

BladeScape;859787 said:


> Hey Rob...
> 
> Where are you at up north?


I live outside Brighton (Keenesburg) but plow in Greeley.
Where around Denver are u?


----------



## MileHigh

rob_cook2001;859870 said:


> I live outside Brighton (Keenesburg) but plow in Greeley.
> Where around Denver are u?


PM sent......


----------



## MileHigh

They say 6-12..


----------



## tls22

BladeScape;860349 said:


> They say 6-12..


cough cough...told you so...have fun


----------



## rob_cook2001

hoping for a good weekend :}


----------



## RamPainting LLC

I'm in Winter Park today, starting to see flurries up here  It's on the way boys!


----------



## Sandbrew

Looks like another good storm for my area. 

"The big event will begin late Sat morning with snow increasing in intensity through the day on Sat, with snow becoming heavy overnight Sat and into Sun morning. Snow begins to taper off Sun afternoon, ending around 6 pm on Sun. Snow totals from the Sat/Sun storm still look like 12-18 inches in more favored areas with the possibility of up to 2 feet in some areas."


----------



## LoneCowboy

Just started snowing here (longmont) 5000 feet
dark as hell out. Seriously looks like 5:30pm at night.
not sticking to roads yet, but just starting to stick to grass/fences/etc


----------



## bsuds

Snowing in Golden. Have 1/2" on picknick table and wet sidewalk. 12+"s possible by sunday night. Lets make some Fkn $. Plow up btchs.payup


----------



## LoneCowboy

tapered right off, mostly rain/snow/slush now

but

check this out from 9news (admittedley a bit overzealous)

rain and snow around Denver, Boulder, and Fort Collins will change to all snow on Friday evening.

The Interstate 25 corridor could see up to 4 inches of accumulation Friday night but most neighborhoods will see less. The foothills (defined as areas between 6,000 and 9,000 feet) will see more with a total of 4 to 8 inches of accumulation by early Saturday.

Ashton then believes most areas will catch a break from the precipitation for Saturday morning and possibly even Saturday afternoon before snow redevelops late Saturday as a second storm arrives.

The second storm was located in Oregon Friday afternoon so there is still some uncertainly about the exact track of the system, but it appears the storm will move southeast of Denver by Saturday night creating upslope along the Front Range.

*The upslope will produce 6 to 12 inches of snow for Denver and most neighborhoods along the urban corridor from Saturday night through Sunday afternoon. *The foothills should see a total of 12 to 18 inches but the mountains will see less than the metro area with this second storm.


----------



## In2toys

My favorite word in the whole dictionary... UPSLOPE


----------



## cold_and_tired

Forecast for Monument has us due for 12-23 inches by Sunday night.

I am already at 40%, moneywise, of what I did last year. Lets hope the snow continues to fall!!


----------



## MileHigh

cold_and_tired;857427 said:


> Calling for a 20% chance but the temps are staying in the 40's. Couple that with the warm ground temps and it's going to be very unlikely that we get to move any white gold.





cold_and_tired;860979 said:


> Forecast for Monument has us due for 12-23 inches by Sunday night.
> 
> I am already at 40%, moneywise, of what I did last year. Lets hope the snow continues to fall!!


hahaha...yup. when they say up to two feet you'll change your mind, but not when I say it's coming..


----------



## rob_cook2001

Well i am waiting for it to stick. They still don't have the plow on our new reg cab f-350 so looks like ill be making money with just the S300 again.
LET IT SNOW!!


----------



## cold_and_tired

BladeScape;860987 said:


> hahaha...yup. when they say up to two feet you'll change your mind, but not when I say it's coming..


Well I might change my mind again, NOAA did. They dropped the forecast down to 3-7 total.

Typically I take the high total they are calling for and subtract 80%. According to yesterday's initial forecast and my method, we should get about 5-7".

My gut says 2-3" for Monument.

Some people say the glass is half full, others say it is half empty. As a realist, I say the glass is too big.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Its coming down pretty hard now. Hope it start sticking soon.
Robert


----------



## cold_and_tired

rob_cook2001;861769 said:


> Its coming down pretty hard now. Hope it start sticking soon.
> Robert


Were getting it pretty good also. Alarm is set for 5:00 am so I can get the churches done!


----------



## bsuds

It's sowing now. Got about 2" right now. Still up to 12+"s forecasted for.payup


----------



## Sandbrew

Just plowed once over 6 inches and still dumping.


----------



## LoneCowboy

these lying bastages.
i've got maybe 4" total on the grass and 2" on north side lots
other side looks to be clear

bah (4:30am)


----------



## MileHigh

Golden has over 12 so far...Lakewood is about 4 inches behind...and Thornton has a good 5 inches.

Have never plowed such wet nastyness before.

Going back out later on.

What the hell is wrong LC?


----------



## MileHigh

Supposed to have more snow this upcoming weekend too..


----------



## LoneCowboy

trace to 4" 
total!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Less than 3" on almost all the pavement
I didn't even get to plow some places (4" trigger, 2" trigger, depends on where they were)
Some I had to hurry to do before they melted.

What a waste.

We were out a total of 5 hours (had breakfast, now billing) including double checking every place, doing the final cleanup, etc.

:crying:

I'm done
Who needs help?


----------



## rob_cook2001

It was some wet nasty Crap lol. I only plowed for 3 hours. About 4-4.5 inches in Greeley. Hope we get more next weekend. Time to eat dinner and head to town for a drink or two :}


----------



## bsuds

Got over a foot in Golden. Put in 19 hours. payup


----------



## rob_cook2001

bsuds;862876 said:


> Got over a foot in Golden. Put in 19 hours. payup


Well at least you made more payup than me lol


----------



## cold_and_tired

We got about 6" here in Monument. I'm glad we didn't get more, my truck would hardly push this stuff. The skid got the biggest workout of it's life though.

I'm getting really tired of the drawn out storms, we started the gas stations Saturday night at 11:30, got to the church at 6:00 am, finished the first round at the others by noon and then went and got lunch. It quit snowing around 2:00 pm so we went back to do our final cleanups and finished everything at 11:00 last night.

I liked the storms of 2007-2008. They started at 3:00 on the afternoon and finished dropping 3-4" by midnight. We were done with everything by 10:00 am.

Here is a happy thought though, I am already at 54% of what I did the ENTIRE season last year.

Here is to snow that sticks!


----------



## Sandbrew

Just over a foot in my area Saturday into Sunday.


Here's some stats from my neighbor the local weather geek...."I have now measured 82.5 inches of snow so far season 2009/2010. Average snowfall for Conifer Mountain from Sep-Nov is 36.1 inches, so we are now at 228% of normal snowfall for the season. It appears the correlation between El Nino and above average snowfall for our area is holding true so far."

Keep it coming!

Sandbrew


----------



## cold_and_tired

OK, it's been a week and I'm ready for another storm!


----------



## fairrpe86

cold_and_tired;871500 said:


> OK, it's been a week and I'm ready for another storm!


I second that! Where's the white gold?


----------



## MileHigh

cold_and_tired;863699 said:


> I'm getting really tired of the drawn out storms,
> 
> I liked the storms of 2007-2008. They started at 3:00 on the afternoon and finished dropping 3-4" by midnight. We were done with everything by 10:00 am.


Funny...and I agree.

I was just *****ing to my wife about that....07-08 the snow came at the absolute best times....except for the X-mas storm.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I would love a good long storm, maybe 20-30 hours of straight plowing :}


----------



## MileHigh

rob_cook2001;873151 said:


> I would love a good long storm, maybe 20-30 hours of straight plowing :}


Already had a couple of those this season...

I like a 16 hour shift.

When I pass 20...I become a Zombie. I'll of course do it...but I'll complain on the phone to my plowing buddies and start *****in...lol.

On OCT30 I remember my buddy calling me and telling me he can't stay awake and that he keeps waking up with his plow hitting the piles..


----------



## rob_cook2001

I only got 10 hours the first storm, and 3 this last storm :{ But now that my brothers truck is ready we will be plowing the 2 Kingsuppers off of 136th. There 24hours with a 3/4 inch trigger, plow through the storm. So hopefully we will get more hours next storm.
Robert


----------



## rob_cook2001

I can't yack on the phone in my Bobcat, just crank up the radio and enjoy making money :}


----------



## MileHigh

Wait....

The King Stoopids off of 136th and Colorado blvd?,and then the new one right by Lowell?


----------



## 3311

I,m going out on a limb and saying salt run on Friday am.


----------



## rob_cook2001

BladeScape;873209 said:


> Wait....
> 
> The King Stoopids off of 136th and Colorado blvd?,and then the new one right by Lowell?


Yes sir those would be the ones.
Why?


----------



## MileHigh

3311;873336 said:


> I,m going out on a limb and saying salt run on Friday am.


In CO, or IL? lol.



rob_cook2001;873359 said:


> Yes sir those would be the ones.
> Why?


Those are some nice jobs man...I went to high school right down the street from the colorado blvd one...and I bid on the landscape maintenance for the HOA subdivision right there next to the Kings there last season...I think it was called homestead hills.

Good luck. After the next storm I'm gonna check your piles out...lol.


----------



## rob_cook2001

BladeScape;873841 said:


> In CO, or IL? lol.
> 
> Those are some nice jobs man...I went to high school right down the street from the colorado blvd one...and I bid on the landscape maintenance for the HOA subdivision right there next to the Kings there last season...I think it was called homestead hills.
> 
> Good luck. After the next storm I'm gonna check your piles out...lol.


 I won't be the only guy plowing, so if the piles look like crap I blame it on them lol
I would love to have those lots for my self, would be some good money makers.payup


----------



## fairrpe86

Good ole King Soopers. Do you know if those contracts are through KS or through the management company for their shopping center. If it is through KS make sure you get your KS time sheet signed when you get there and when you leave or else you wont be getting paid for your time there. From my experience in the past with them they are pretty strict about having their time sheets signed.


----------



## stang2244

BladeScape;873841 said:


> Those are some nice jobs man...I went to high school right down the street from the colorado blvd one...and I bid on the landscape maintenance for the HOA subdivision right there next to the Kings there last season...I think it was called homestead hills.
> 
> Good luck. After the next storm I'm gonna check your piles out...lol.


You went to Horizon? I went to Horizon as well....


----------



## MileHigh

stang2244;875740 said:


> You went to Horizon? I went to Horizon as well....


Yup...9-11th. Remember the path right across the street?...I always ditched school down that path.

I grew up right there in holly point off 117th and holly.


----------



## stang2244

haha nice. I grew up just west of 128th & holly. Thats crazy. That path unfortunately is gone now due to construction....I wonder where all the kids ditch class at now??


----------



## cold_and_tired

As soon as you guys are done reminiscing about the past, can we get back to doing our snow dances? :laughing: NWS is giving Monument a 30% chance Saturday night and a 30% chance on Sunday. No accumulations listed yet.


----------



## LoneCowboy

Up to 50% Saturday night and 60% Sunday (from 30% this morning)

anyone hearing any amounts?

one third of my crew is gone for the weekend.

of course, it's my wife, so I don't even get to yell at her for missing a storm. (although at least it's sunday so it's not as time critical)


----------



## MileHigh

I've heard of any amounts yet. 

If the low tracks over the panhandle..were in for it.


----------



## MileHigh

cold_and_tired;875980 said:


> As soon as you guys are done reminiscing about the past, can we get back to doing our snow dances? :laughing:


:laughing:..


----------



## cold_and_tired

Hot off the presses! NWS predicting 2-4" for Monument on Sunday.


----------



## fairrpe86

Littleton and the South end of town have a 50% chance Saturday night and 60% chance Sunday day, but in my opinion the temperatures in the days prior are going to be too warm to cause any accumulation. I could be totally wrong, but thats just my thoughts for now.


----------



## rob_cook2001

fairrpe86;877727 said:


> Littleton and the South end of town have a 50% chance Saturday night and 60% chance Sunday day, but in my opinion the temperatures in the days prior are going to be too warm to cause any accumulation. I could be totally wrong, but thats just my thoughts for now.


Fairrpe, stop with the negative waves, we are going to have some beautiful plow worth snow :laughing:
You guys might get some but I doubt we will get anything up in Greeley.

O Bladescape they moved us so we are plowing in Greeley again LOL


----------



## cold_and_tired

Well, this storm crapped out. NWS is calling for less than 1/2" now. Better luck Tuesday-Thursday.


----------



## MileHigh

It looks like the Low Pressure area will be tracking to far into the south for us to get any good snow.

If it would have tracked where the last couple have...we would've been in for a good one.

I'm calling for an inch at my parking garages...just enough to service.


----------



## MileHigh

Fox is calling for 1-3 on Wed morn...


----------



## LoneCowboy

would be nice.
got everything still hooked up from saturday's huge partly sunny storm of 1-3" of sun.


----------



## fairrpe86

Hopefully this one will track further north than the last one and we see some accumulation out of it. Even if its only 2" I would be happy. Thats enough to push on the majority of our accounts.


----------



## bsuds

They say a storm on Saturday possibly brings a chance for greater accumulation. The way I see it, we are do. November only had one plow-able event. I think we are all do for about 4 full pushes this month. payup


----------



## LoneCowboy

yeah, it's going to be COOOOOOLLLLDDDDDD this week.
so it's going to cool the ground down a lot.
if anything falls this weekend it will certainly stay there.

one last manure pickup job today before it all rolls in.

and yes, we are due.
Nov was weak.
I was going to bill November yesterday and though "ehhh, nothing on here, I'll just wait a few more weeks and let it build"


----------



## MileHigh

9news is saying 1-3 for the metro, and 6-8 for the foothills as it is supposed to keep snowing through wed night in that area.

Funny thing is that there is no storm...this is supposed to be "frontal snow" in lue of the cold front about to hit us in 4 hours.

You local plowers should take some pics this season and post them in the "suburbs of Denver" thread in the picture forum...Should make a cool thread.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Yep, 2-4" tonight and another 1-3" tomorrow for Monument. I'm baffled by this storm. Like Bladescape said, there is nothing on the radar.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Well see but i have a feeling we won't be plowing anything in Greeley :{


----------



## MileHigh

rob_cook2001;883604 said:


> Well see but i have a feeling we won't be plowing anything in Greeley :{


im kinda thinking that nothing is gonna happen...

when i think that though...we always get it.


----------



## LoneCowboy

I live in Longmont but today I had to work in littleton. (Kipling and Belleview) with driving back and worth to Welby.
It was shirt sleeve weather down there. 50's probably.
I get home (2:30pm) and IT'S FREAKING COLD HERE.

Wife says it's been cold all day. Can't be more than mid-30's here.
Party cloudy but cold as snot.

typical December canada front.
cold as snot, light fluffy snow (that turns to ice if you step on it) with no water in it
and cold all week.

I'll bet we see 1-3.
It's a lot colder up north here.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Outside of Brighton it never got above 35 today.
Robert


----------



## fairrpe86

Its starting to stick down here in the Littleton area, sure hope it accumulates into a pushable storm!


----------



## LoneCowboy

time to make the donuts.

it's freaking cold out there.


----------



## tls22

You guy are going to have a very cold and snowy december....get ready and enjoy


----------



## cold_and_tired

The storm must have stalled over the Denver metro. We didnt start getting snowflakes until 7:30 this morning. We have about an inch and a half on the ground now. I'm hoping I dont have to go push until tonight though.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Just got done and what a crappy day lol. Didn't get called out until 4am and 2 miles from my house the breaks locked up on my trailer with the skid on it, tried to figure it out but couldn't take the time. We did get my brothers new truck out and plowed with it for the first time, it worked really well. I will say the for tight areas the skid is about 10 times better :} hopefully we get enough to go back out tonight, if not it looks like maybe thursday or sat-sunday.
Everyone be safe out there and make some money.
Robert


----------



## MileHigh

Had a good event...A perfect 9 hour shift. 

Lakewood had about 2 inches...and Golden had 4 or 5.


----------



## LoneCowboy

A nice day
I'm done and billed
started early, went out a little late (4am), then came back to get my phone after the first job (oppps) and went out again (4:15 )
then finished, and it kept snowing, took a little break then all of a sudden it was sunny (is now too, very odd)
Oh crap, we gotta hurry and get it all cleaned up before it melts. (little chance of that, freaking cold)

Hey Rob, on the trailer brakes, it's certainly the breakaway switch. Either it pulled out or it fell apart interally.


----------



## bsuds

Hit everything twice, went out at 3:00. They say another inch tonight, so looks like we will be doing it all over again. If the snow does'nt come, then a sanding and ice-melting I will go. Checked the long range forecast. Looks like the storms are stacking up. This will be at least a 4 storm month.payup


----------



## LoneCowboy

holy crap it's cold.
Thank goodness for block heaters.

Little cleanup, but it sure turned icy. 
threw a lot of salt, even on some parking lots (which I can't remember the last time I did)
I"m tired of daytime snows, can't it ever snow during the night and be done, so we can look beautiful for our customers?


----------



## cold_and_tired

You guys sure are lucky. We picked up about 1/10 of an inch in Monument. My business partner sent an email to the NWS asking them if they use a magic 8 ball to predict the weather. I thought that was pretty funny.


----------



## rob_cook2001

LoneCowboy;886600 said:


> holy crap it's cold.
> Thank goodness for block heaters.
> 
> Little cleanup, but it sure turned icy.
> threw a lot of salt, even on some parking lots (which I can't remember the last time I did)
> I"m tired of daytime snows, can't it ever snow during the night and be done, so we can look beautiful for our customers?


We run fords and bobcat equipment, no need for block heaters LOL
(we just break trailers :crying


----------



## LoneCowboy

rob_cook2001;886984 said:


> We run fords and bobcat equipment, no need for block heaters LOL
> (we just break trailers :crying


oh heck, it all starts
it just actually blows hot air before you get to where you are going and it makes so much less nasty metal on metal sounds. 

funny story.
Was living in Bozeman MT. (the banana belt of montana BTW)
One fine winter day it was *34 degrees BELOW ZERO*. That's almost 70 degrees below freezing.
I had plugged my truck in (F250, V10) and it still made some noise (mostly transmission I think, manual).
My neighbor (MT native BTW) didn't have a block heater.
He started his truck.
it took 10 minutes to get running (early 2000's truck, not an old beater)

horrible loud metal on metal sounds for like 30 minutes.

not pretty, probably took 50,000 miles off his truck in one morning.

so, what was wrong with your trailer?


----------



## MileHigh

I got SLAMMED with another inch this morning payup


----------



## LoneCowboy

BTW, 9news:

After a frigid start on Friday, temperatures will moderate somewhat during the afternoon with highs in the 30s for Denver and the Front Range under mostly sunny skies. The same will be true on Saturday before the next storm system arrives on Saturday night. This next system will bring a reinforcing shot of cold air and will bring snow to most of the state.

It is still too early to pinpoint snow totals but* the Front Range and mountains will see accumulating snowfall on Sunday, Monday, and possibly Tuesday*.​


----------



## rob_cook2001

I still have not figured out what was wrong with the trailer, when i pulled it in the shop the breaks un-locked??? I pulled the wheels and hubs and the breaks look great. I am going to replace the breakaway box and rewire the whole trailer next week. Still need to buy a new trailer, the dove tail on this one is way to steep. Pretty dangerous to load.


----------



## MileHigh

I love pluggin my truck up BTW.

Starts so much smoother.


----------



## MileHigh

LoneCowboy;887324 said:


> BTW, 9news:
> It is still too early to pinpoint snow totals but* the Front Range and mountains will see accumulating snowfall on Sunday, Monday, and possibly Tuesday*.[/INDENT]


.............


----------



## cold_and_tired

LoneCowboy;887324 said:


> * the Front Range and mountains will see accumulating snowfall on Sunday, Monday, and possibly Tuesday*.


Whatever they tell you for accumulations, subtract 60-80%. You will then have an accurate snowfall forecast.

Is meteorology a certificate program at the local community college? 3 nights a week for a month and I can be a certified weatherman!

"It's gonna be a great day tomorrow folks, highs will be between 10 and 90 and we will have mostly cloudy to sunny conditions along with patchy fog. Rain will turn to snow with accumulations ranging from 1-30 inches"

I think I just found my true calling!


----------



## rob_cook2001

cold_and_tired;887410 said:


> Whatever they tell you for accumulations, subtract 60-80%. You will then have an accurate snowfall forecast.
> 
> Is meteorology a certificate program at the local community college? 3 nights a week for a month and I can be a certified weatherman!
> 
> "It's gonna be a great day tomorrow folks, highs will be between 10 and 90 and we will have mostly cloudy to sunny conditions along with patchy fog. Rain will turn to snow with accumulations ranging from 1-30 inches"
> 
> I think I just found my true calling!


Someone is a little mad at the weather people LOL


----------



## LoneCowboy

I swear sometimes they don't even look out the window.
Trust me, i don't trust it much either.

but one can hope.
maybe I can actually afford to buy Christmas presents. payup


----------



## MileHigh

hopefully this happens.

If the low tracks where the arrow is pointing...I don't see how we won't get pounded on?

Maybe that jet stream will track the low to far south.


----------



## LoneCowboy

the forecast changed a lot overnight
last night it was 1-3 inches all day over the entire day on Sunday.

now (this morning) it's 1-3 overnight, 3-5 during the day, more snow Monday night.

payuppayuppayup


----------



## rob_cook2001

LoneCowboy;889678 said:


> the forecast changed a lot overnight
> last night it was 1-3 inches all day over the entire day on Sunday.
> 
> now (this morning) it's 1-3 overnight, 3-5 during the day, more snow Monday night.
> 
> payuppayuppayup


Lets hope this one pans out.

payup


----------



## MileHigh

I heard about another system coming in for thurs night - friday.


----------



## MileHigh

BRING IT.... Just Issued from NWS.

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DENVER CO
1022 AM MST SAT DEC 5 2009

...MORE SNOW AND COLD FOR NORTHEAST COLORADO...

.NORTH TO NORTHEAST LOW LEVEL WINDS WILL DEVELOP THIS EVENING
DRAWING IN COLD AIR AND MOISTURE. THIS COMBINED WITH AN UPPER
LEVEL SYSTEM PASSING OVER THE STATE WILL BRING SNOW TO THE REGION.
LIGHT SNOW WILL BEGIN OVER THE MOUNTAINS AND FOOTHILLS EARLY THIS
EVENING AND SPREAD OVER THE URBAN CORRIDOR LATE THIS EVENING. SNOW
WILL INTENSIFY AFTER MIDNIGHT CONTINUE THROUGH SUNDAY MORNING.
SNOW WILL BECOME LIGHT AFTER NOON AND COME TO AN END LATE IN THE
AFTERNOON OR EARLY IN THE EVENING.
COZ038>041-043-060000-
/O.NEW.KBOU.WW.Y.0033.091206T0300Z-091207T0300Z/
LARIMER COUNTY BELOW 6000 FEET/NORTHWEST WELD COUNTY-
BOULDER AND JEFFERSON COUNTIES BELOW 6000 FEET/WEST BROOMFIELD
COUNTY-
NORTH DOUGLAS COUNTY BELOW 6000 FEET/DENVER/WEST ADAMS AND
ARAPAHOE COUNTIES/EAST BROOMFIELD COUNTY-
ELBERT/CENTRAL AND EAST DOUGLAS COUNTIES ABOVE 6000 FEET-
CENTRAL AND SOUTH WELD COUNTY-
INCLUDING...FORT COLLINS...HEREFORD...LOVELAND...NUNN...ARVADA...
BOULDER...GOLDEN...LAKEWOOD...LONGMONT...AURORA...BRIGHTON...
CITY OF DENVER...DENVER INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT...HIGHLANDS RANCH...
LITTLETON...PARKER...CASTLE ROCK...ELBERT...FONDIS...KIOWA...
LARKSPUR...EATON...FORT LUPTON...GREELEY...ROGGEN
1022 AM MST SAT DEC 5 2009
...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 8 PM THIS EVENING TO
8 PM MST SUNDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN DENVER HAS ISSUED A WINTER
WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 8 PM THIS EVENING
TO 8 PM MST SUNDAY.

SNOW WILL START THIS EVENING AND CONTINUE THROUGH SUNDAY AFTERNOON.
SNOWFALL AMOUNTS OF 4 TO 8 INCHES IS EXPECTED THROUGH SUNDAY EVENING
WITH THE HEAVIER AMOUNTS EXPECTED NEAR THE FOOTHILLS.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY MEANS THAT SNOW...BLOWING SNOW...OR
FREEZING DRIZZLE WILL CAUSE TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR
SLIPPERY ROADS AND LIMITED VISIBILITIES...AND USE CAUTION WHILE
DRIVING.


----------



## stang2244

I like it! How the heck are you so on top of all these storms? Are you set up to get email updates from the NWS? I check online but I can't find details like those. I think it'll be a good December!


----------



## LoneCowboy

heck, I've already beat ALL of last season.

(last year sucked, we're owed)


----------



## bsuds

Mo money - Mo money - Mo money - payup payup payup


----------



## MileHigh

Look at this guys...According to this were supposed to get hammered on TUES.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Anyone getting any snow yet??? I just got the bobcat loaded and the plow put on the 350.


----------



## fairrpe86

Nothing here down in Littleton yet, getting much colder though. I am curious to see how much we actually end up with over the next few days. Some tv stations are making amount predictions while others wont even give an amount. Bring it on, the more the better!


----------



## rob_cook2001

I could go for 2 feet LOL. I put a new card in the camera so we can take some good pictures and show BladeScape how to stack snow HAHAHA


----------



## fairrpe86

I could go for two feet as well. If thats the case I will be running a loader so and I have no problem doing that, heck I would prefer it actually.


----------



## LoneCowboy

4am, just a dusting here (longmont) so far.
going back to bed.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Well i'm pissed!! Monument has only a dusting and now I'm looking up at blue skies. Where is the 2-4" they forecasted. I think I might send a bill to the NWS for all of my troubles. Anyone need help up north? Give me a ring (719)434-8755. I have all my equipment that's listed plus a T250.


----------



## LoneCowboy

ended up with 3-4" of the slowest falling snow ever. 
It took all day to get to the 4"

in fact, it's still snowing, I'll have to shovel again in the morning, but everybody is done for plowing/shoveled for now.
it's sunday night, they don't need to be out. 

It was sunny for a while (2pm ish) but then it went behind the clouds again. (snowing harder right now, crazy)

at least it's light.
makes BIG piles, sticks together just enough.

It's MFing cold though. tomorrow morning is going to suck.


----------



## MileHigh

Had a great shift....going back out tonight.

4-8 on my lots.

Man I love this plowing ****.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Great storm, hopefully I can go out again tonight/tomorrow morning. It was my little brothers first time plowing and he did better than I thought. Didn't get many pics but ill post them in the denver picture thread. O and I need to get 2 sets of wings fast LOL
Robert


----------



## stang2244

That was a good one! Anyone hear anything for totals expected Monday night into Tuesday? I'm hoping for round two around then....


----------



## rob_cook2001

I have heard everything from flurries to 4-6 so we will see LOL. I am hoping to go out in about 6 hours :}


----------



## rob_cook2001

headed back out. Getting tired lol


----------



## LoneCowboy

It was 1-3 yesterday (for monday night/tuesday) now it's 3-7 overnight, more during the day.

I'm running out of 
1. energy
2. ice melt.

On the plus side I"m finally thru that pallet of ice melt i bought TWO YEARS AGO. 

I've only got enough for one more storm, than I'll have to buy a whole pallet again.

Damn it's cold.

On the plus side it pushes really well and stacks real nice. I've got some big piles going, they certainly aren't melting.


----------



## cold_and_tired

What is this "snow" you people around Denver are talking about?


----------



## LoneCowboy

where are you that you haven't gotten any?
I"m in Longmont and we get a lot less snow than all around us (God likes Longmont ) and we've got more and more every day.

2-4 yesterday 
1+ more overnight

More expected later today/tomorrow.


----------



## cold_and_tired

LoneCowboy;893186 said:


> where are you that you haven't gotten any?
> I"m in Longmont and we get a lot less snow than all around us (God likes Longmont ) and we've got more and more every day.
> 
> 2-4 yesterday
> 1+ more overnight
> 
> More expected later today/tomorrow.


Monument of all places. I talked to my mom in Pueblo and she got 4" yesterday at her place and you guys north of me got at least 4". Seems like the Palmer Divide is cutting this storm in half and it's going right around us.

We have had light flurries all night and all morning. Our total 30 hour accumulation has been about an inch.

I did hit a few of my gas stations in the Springs and have mostly been putting down ice melt.

I've made some money put I really want to get out there and push some snow!


----------



## MileHigh

This next one looks to be more of a northern event for the Metro...

Lone Cowboy and Rob should get the better end of this one....It's gonna accumulate fast!

Would be a lot more fun if I wasn't so beat up.


----------



## LoneCowboy

running out of places to put it.
8' high piles already.

fun fun fun.

Maybe I'll get to use the dump truck for snow "removal" for once.

Not that the dump is going to be happy about starting in single digits. "you want me to do what? it's cold out, leave me alone"


----------



## rob_cook2001

I hope it is snowing in greeley like it is here in keenesburg. It is coming DOWN :}
BladeScape, check the picture thread, Ill show you some stacking pics.


----------



## fairrpe86

From what I can find, they are calling for anywhere between 2-9" down here in the southern metro area, but I am not sure who to trust anymore these days. I wish it were coming down down here, its just starting to spit a little bit here and there.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I just got in from feeding horses and it is still coming down, some of the lightest fluffiest snow I have ever seen. With any luck I can push tonight and tomorrow night. Now it's time to decide if I want to buy a 9ft plow for the skid, 10ft pusher or a 100in snow bucket lol.


----------



## Deco

*push that gold eastward fellas *:laughing:


----------



## MileHigh

Get the pusher Rob.

BTW, nice stacking pics...nice lookin piles.

Get ready all Metro Denver...It's gonna cover us...But it's gonna move real fast..

Plow all morning and day...then a cleanup when everyone is sleeping most likely.


----------



## Deco

bladescape , send more video


----------



## rob_cook2001

BladeScape;893842 said:


> Get the pusher Rob.
> 
> BTW, nice stacking pics...nice lookin piles.
> 
> Get ready all Metro Denver...It's gonna cover us...But it's gonna move real fast..
> 
> Plow all morning and day...then a cleanup when everyone is sleeping most likely.


Thanks
I will prob go with a 10ft bobcat pusher, But I just think a 9ft boss with boss wings would be cool as hell


----------



## rob_cook2001

Deco;893827 said:


> *push that gold eastward fellas *:laughing:


Stay away from our Pot of gold :laughing:


----------



## Deco

thats some serious snow there . merry Christ


----------



## cold_and_tired

I QUIT!!! No snow for me. Gonna do a 3am check. If I don't have anything, I'm coming up there to pirate some accounts.


----------



## MileHigh

cold_and_tired;893967 said:


> I QUIT!!! No snow for me. Gonna do a 3am check. If I don't have anything, I'm coming up there to pirate some accounts.


WHAT???

I can almost guarantee you'll get a few inches by tomorrow.


----------



## bsuds

Just a trace as of now, so much for the 1 - 3 tonight. Lets hope their daytime forecast holds up.


----------



## LoneCowboy

i got nothing (4:40am)
not even a dusting.
going to go do cleanup from yesterday here soon.

hopefully we get another something since I finally got some sleep.

ETA
5am
I spoke too soon
It just started


----------



## bsuds

Got about an inch total. Forecasters are Fkn stupid. 7"s my A$$. I still got to go out and do about an 8 hr. shift. All in all. This was a great first week of December. payuppayup


----------



## stang2244

Ya they f-ed this forecast up but there was just enough to get out and do a round. They missed the mark pretty bad with their numbers for today....


----------



## LoneCowboy

stang2244;895268 said:


> Ya they f-ed this forecast up but there was just enough to get out and do a round. They missed the mark pretty bad with their numbers for today....


ya think? :realmad:
I mean WTF? :realmad:
Barely an inch, and it took all GD day to get it.
Ridiculous slow and not even close to the forecast. 3-7 inches my a$$.

Probably barely covered costs for today.
But the rest of the week was fine.
Little cleanup tomorrow and I get to sleep!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cold_and_tired

Our storm total was a little over an inch. Thank god for the wind making some drifts or my blade never would have touched the ground. Ice melt was my big saving grace. 3 tons and counting with 2 miles of roads and 2 lots to go. 

HANG THE FORECASTERS!!!


----------



## MileHigh

I got slammed with 1 or 2 inches....LMAO.

Didn't even work the 150...


----------



## LoneCowboy

holy ***** it's cold.

nothing like doing cleanup when it's 13/15/18 below!!!!!!!!!!!
brrrrrrrrrrrrr

I put down the ice melt but I don't think it's going to do anything til it warms up a bit.
it just sits there and looks at me and says "what? It's cold, put me back in the bucket, I'm not doing anything til it warms up "


----------



## cold_and_tired

I found the perfect combination of ice melt fellas! I was spreading at -15 and actually had running water. I checked my contracts this morning and many were almost dry.

Looks like there is a monster storm sitting off the California coast. I bet we get 1-30" out of it.


----------



## bsuds

What was the combination?


----------



## cold_and_tired

bsuds;900005 said:


> What was the combination?


Ok, I will give up my secret but I had better not see any of you guys using it down here!

I made a 40/60 mix of Ice Slicer to sand/salt and added 50lbs of Sams Club ice melt to every 800 lb hopper load that I spread.

The sand/salt kept the slicer from clumping up real bad which is why I was trying different mixtures to begin with. That slicer turns into concrete overnight. I also built a screen out of 3/4" #9 expanded metal. I just shoveled it in, cleaned out the clumps and let her rip.

Total cost was about $80 per ton. I politely asked the loader hand at Pioneer if he would mix everything for me before loading it in the truck. Heck of a lot easier than doing it by hand!


----------



## cold_and_tired

Everyone still alive? Is it going to snow anymore this season?


----------



## stang2244

cold_and_tired;911683 said:


> Everyone still alive? Is it going to snow anymore this season?


Who knows, we got spoiled at the beginning of the month and now we aren't getting crap!


----------



## LoneCowboy

It's ok, I like to bill early (Dec 15th) for Dec (so I can close out all the books by end of hte year) so that's worked pretty well.

and honestly
I needed the break.

Gotten a few manure removal jobs in (some still have too much snow), gotten the front tires on the TC45 foamed (i am so tired of flat tires you cannot believe it, big money it better be worth it)

Plus I've already had to flip the cutting edge and it was brand new in september. 6 storms and almost down to the moldboard. Not real thrilled with that (for $180 dollars) Might not even make it thru the season with one cutting edge,that seems a little ridiculous doesn't it?


----------



## fairrpe86

I sure wish we could get a chunk of what the eastern seaboard is getting right now. Kinda sucks to hear about their massive storm and us getting absolutely nothing.


----------



## LoneCowboy

they are now saying a couple inches (maybe, we won't really know til well, Tuesday night) for Tuesday night into Wednesday.

nice Christmas present if true.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Calling for a few inches in Monument. Temps will be in the mid 20's so we might get some accumulation.

I was starting to have withdrawals.


----------



## stang2244

A couple inches would be a nice lil Christmas gift!!


----------



## cold_and_tired

Well, NWS is saying 6-10" over Tues, Wed and Thurs. Anything more than 2" will be just fine.


----------



## capnsac

cold_and_tired;918067 said:


> Well, NWS is saying 6-10" over Tues, Wed and Thurs. Anything more than 2" will be just fine.


Are they predicting freezing rain/sleet for over there like they are here?


----------



## fairrpe86

It looks like they are calling for snow here, too cold to be getting that messy stuff they are predicting for you guys.


----------



## MileHigh

I had to plow on dec 25 in the 07/08 season...

I would prefer not to plow around x-mas...messes up way too many family functions.

I'll take it thoughpayup


----------



## LoneCowboy

BladeScape;919221 said:


> I had to plow on dec 25 in the 07/08 season...
> 
> I would prefer not to plow around x-mas...messes up way too many family functions.
> 
> I'll take it thoughpayup


wait
what's the downside again?

more money
don't have to hang out with family.

I'm not seeing the negative. 

Saying 1 to 3 overnight (tuesday night), more during the day lots more out east.


----------



## MileHigh

LoneCowboy;919241 said:


> wait
> what's the downside again?
> 
> more money
> don't have to hang out with family.
> 
> I'm not seeing the negative.
> 
> Saying 1 to 3 overnight (tuesday night), more during the day lots more out east.


LMAO...

I hear ya...

It's awesome for me...but for my 3 children it's a different story.


----------



## fairrpe86

Years past I havent cared about being out on holidays but this year with a gf and 8month old it totally changes the perspective and priorities.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Well I have not been on in a wile. been busy working on the race truck, but looks like some snow :} Just had the 250hour service done on the bobcat and will change oil in both trucks tomorrow morning and be ready to go.... Looks like one more storm for my over loaded trailer hauling the bobcat then i should have my new GN :}
Robert


----------



## bsuds

I'm looking forward to this storm. It's just icing on the cake from the storms earlier this month. I'm going to get me some guns, ammo, and tires from this storm. WHOO WHOO


----------



## LoneCowboy

NWS for longmont says 2 to 4 overnight, 2 to 4 more during day.
Which translated means 2 to 4 total. (although you would think it would mean 4-8, you would be wrong  )

9news says 3-6 for Denver Metro


Lots more out east. Limon and east is going to get pounded. Big winds too.

Ok, kids make christmas fun. But that's YOUR family, that's different than being with the rest of family.


----------



## fairrpe86

LoneCowboy;919798 said:


> Ok, kids make christmas fun. But that's YOUR family, that's different than being with the rest of family.


I agree 100% with that statement!!!


----------



## cold_and_tired

I cant wait to go plow. My family has been in town for almost a week now and I feel like Clark Griswald in Christmas Vacation.


----------



## MileHigh

Bring It Bit#hes..


----------



## cold_and_tired

We have over an inch on the ground and it's coming down hard! Yes I am bragging


----------



## rob_cook2001

Just over a inch here, coming down hard and about 12mph wind :} Guess i could go get some sleep lol.
Robert


----------



## fairrpe86

Lucky you guys, its almost 2130 now and we still dont have ful coverage yet, I really hope that it picks up soon!!!


----------



## cold_and_tired

Holy crap this stuff is going to be heavy! I just made a trip to Wally world and it is SLICK outside!

Be careful out there fellas.


----------



## rob_cook2001

cold_and_tired;921387 said:


> Holy crap this stuff is going to be heavy! I just made a trip to Wally world and it is SLICK outside!
> 
> Be careful out there fellas.


Thanks, I just shoveled the walk and we have right at 2inches
I better go to bed, I should be getting called around 2 am.
Robert


----------



## cold_and_tired

I have 1.995" then it stopped snowing and the wind started blowing. Now it's all gone. FML


----------



## LoneCowboy

4+ early this morning
Another 2+ this afternoon

7 inches at my house/shop

it's still snowing
Be going back out again tomorrow.

I have some GINOURMOUS PILES.

I broke my cutting edge
yes broke it, first dang job (actually my street) this morning.
nailed a stupid manhole cover and snapped 4" right off it.

I just flipped it!!!!!!! grrrrrrrrrrrr
Got another one put on though.


----------



## cold_and_tired

If anyone needs help, let me know. All of my equipment is available. We essentially got nothing in Monument.


----------



## rob_cook2001

about 7 inches in Greeley, wet heavy stuff and I to have some large piles going. Will be headed back out at 12. And my bobcat needs a bigger plow or pusher lol.


----------



## bsuds

Got about 6"s so far. Currently the wind has kicked up creating blowing snow conditions; also accumulating snow is still falling.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Thanks for sending some my way guys. Started getting heavy snow about 6 hours ago and the wind is blowing like crazy! We have 16" drifts and about 5" in the flat. It's gonna be a long night. 
Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## MileHigh

Damn....that was a pretty good storm. 9-12 for me.

The first few inches were wet...the rest was the fluff.


----------



## LoneCowboy

ended up with 10 to 11 inches total
2 pushes on everything, 3 on a couple

lot of snow.


----------



## bsuds

Got about 9" to 12" Three pushes on everything. 357 mag. here I come. Yee Haa


----------



## bsuds

They say maybe another inch or so Christmas night. payup


----------



## LoneCowboy

bsuds;924620 said:


> They say maybe another inch or so Christmas night. payup


You take that back 

Where are you seeing that?

My only decent bad weather vehicle is my plow truck (sans plow) and I have to go the parent's house (joy, but they did promise prime rib, so I guess I'll suck it up.  )

I'm so tired I can't even fall asleep.


----------



## rob_cook2001

We ended up with about 9 inches. Pushed twice. The snow was the same as what bladescape described, wet at first then light and fluffy.
Time for a few drinks
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy

My favorite pile

this is a tiny parking lot, maybe 15 cars (takes me about 10 to 11 minutes to push)
but all the snow goes in this one place (plus the stupid ***** who does the lot next door (to the right, you can see how he's pushing his pile into my lot) keeps pushing snow onto my lot (thank you SOOO MUCH idiots at turf paradise) so it's more snow than just mine.

But still

for a purely truck pushed pile and for such a tiny lot. the picture blows
it's about 10' tall (well over the truck), one full parking lot length and takes up 2+ spots.

yeah, I think we got some snow this year.


----------



## MileHigh

Couple of inches from last night and today in Thornton.


----------



## MileHigh

Where's the snow at boys???

I think I got spoiled with all the snow we got from oct - dec 09


----------



## cold_and_tired

Looks like we have a few inches coming on Tuesday.


----------



## LoneCowboy

have you seen a guess?
Sure looks like it's going to be cold again from mid-week on.
I did wash my truck today (to get all the salt off of it) so it really could come down again.

Everyone, go wash your trucks this weekend, that should do it.


----------



## cold_and_tired

LoneCowboy;937605 said:


> have you seen a guess?
> Sure looks like it's going to be cold again from mid-week on.
> I did wash my truck today (to get all the salt off of it) so it really could come down again.
> 
> Everyone, go wash your trucks this weekend, that should do it.


Accuweather is saying 3" for Monument. I'm washing my truck tomorrow just to make sure though.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Well I washed the truck today and then it immediately started snowing. we got half an inch while I was vacuuming it out. We will definitely have snow on Wednesday now.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I washed the trucks and bobcat 3 days ago, Went to the hay auction today so the truck is dirty again. Ill wash it tomorrow lol. Could use some more snow.
Robert


----------



## bsuds

Before this next storm hits us on wed. Do any of you know where a boss parts shop is located in Denver or the front range?


----------



## MileHigh

bsuds;942727 said:


> Before this next storm hits us on wed. Do any of you know where a boss parts shop is located in Denver or the front range?


Horizon Landscape
4971 S. Rio Grande St.
Littleton, Colorado 80120
Phone: 303.934.3200

I bought my exmark mowers from this place...real nice guys.

Here are some more.

HORIZON
14777 EAST 35TH PLACE 
AURORA, CO 80011 US
303-435-3464

FRONTIER TRUCK EQUIPMENT 
7167 EAST 53RD PLACE
COMMERCE CITY, CO 80022 US
303-289-4311

MILE HIGH RENTAL & SALES 
4817 SOUTH BROADWAY
ENGLEWOOD, CO 80113 US
303-789-2537

CUTTING EDGE SNOW PARTS 
18584 LONGS WAY
PARKER, CO 80134 US
303-840-4592

O.J. WATSON EQUIPMENT COMPANY
932 D STREET
GREELEY, CO 80631 US
970-353-4918

Got these from the boss website


----------



## rob_cook2001

BladeScape;942998 said:


> Horizon Landscape
> 4971 S. Rio Grande St.
> Littleton, Colorado 80120
> Phone: 303.934.3200
> 
> I bought my exmark mowers from this place...real nice guys.


Hey are you sending all of your snow on wed to Greeley for me? LOL


----------



## MileHigh

rob_cook2001;943010 said:


> Hey are you sending all of your snow on wed to Greeley for me? LOL


Are you not thinking your going to get hit this time?

I know you got it real good last storm.


----------



## MileHigh

So all I'm hearing is 1-3" for wed...and supposed to be windy as crap.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Should be enough to make some money :} We did get it good last storm.
Robert


----------



## bsuds

:salute:Appreciate the parts info. I'll be checking out Horizon tomorrow before the storm. I'm thinking that we'll have just enough to set off our 1" triggers. Which is fine for me. Some snow is better than no snow.


----------



## fairrpe86

Let me know what you think of Horizon if you visit their shop in Littleton. IMO they are a great group of guys who tend to very knowledgeable. We buy all of our Boss parts along with a ton of summer maintenance stuff from them and have yet to have a problem with them.


----------



## LoneCowboy

I see all the weather forecasts now say middle of the day wednesday (bleech) and
amounts from trace to 3 inches (i.e. we have no clue, contact us on thursday)


----------



## rob_cook2001

LoneCowboy;943977 said:


> I see all the weather forecasts now say middle of the day wednesday (bleech) and
> amounts from trace to 3 inches (i.e. we have no clue, contact us on thursday)


lol, that sounds about right. I still have to finish cleaning some horse pens today before they re-freeze. We will see what happens.
Robert


----------



## MileHigh

This better happen..I'll be happy if we get two inches.

I've been way to bored lately and am dying to go plow some sheet.

I slept right through the night, and finally have good rest...now where's the dang snow?

O....I guess this afternoon, huh...

Damnit.

Speaking my mind.


----------



## MileHigh

damn I'm good.

snowing now.

Anybody here anything for this weekend?


----------



## rob_cook2001

I heard sunday into monday.... We already have well over 3 inches, with the wind we have some bare spots and some 8 inch drifts. I am going to ketch a few hours of sleep and hit it around 11.
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy

a good solid two inches now, supposed to end by midnight (then get windy out east, have fun Rob :laughing: )
did the sidewalks mid-afternoon and we'll just do everything tomorrow morning.
off to bed.

it's going to be COLD. heck, it's COLD now.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Who needs help????

I have a whopping 1/4 inch!

Truck, spreader, skid...everything ready to go!


----------



## bsuds

Got about 6"s so far. Grabbing some dinner then going back out after it stops.


----------



## LoneCowboy

ended up with 2-3" (maybe 4" on one 4" trigger, don't take no pictures though  ) here in Longmont

freaking cold though, dang cold. Tractor, even plugged in was not happy starting up. not happy at all.

I'm finished, breakfasted and billed out, time to take a nap.


----------



## rob_cook2001

We ended up with about 4. The wind was done by 1am but damn was it cold... The wind was wipping at my house all day yesturday. I posted a few pics in the picture thread.
Robert
p.s. I took some pics of your 4inch lot Brian LOL


----------



## cold_and_tired

I got to go up to Denver (Highlands Ranch, Aurora, Parker, Commerce City) to help spread ice melt at some gas stations. I must have seen 50 different plow trucks yet I was the only one that had a spreader.

Whats up with that?


----------



## LoneCowboy

that's funny about the wind.
there's NOTHING here.
still as can be.
has been all day.
yesterday it was blowing a little with the storm, but nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## MileHigh

I ended up with 3-5"



cold_and_tired;948451 said:


> I got to go up to Denver (Highlands Ranch, Aurora, Parker, Commerce City) to help spread ice melt at some gas stations. I must have seen 50 different plow trucks yet I was the only one that had a spreader.
> 
> Whats up with that?


Your right....Spreaders are few and far between. I do see them though.

Need to get me one.


----------



## fairrpe86

Out of the 50 or so trucks we have between company and sub trucks, we have 15 or so trucks running vbox sanders. I wonder if a lot of properties don't get rapidthaw/sand/w.e people decide to spread or if they are just like our company who uses select trucks to go cover everything?


----------



## cold_and_tired

What a difference 60 miles makes. Just about every truck down here has a spreader. 
I do like the idea of dedicated spreader trucks though.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Well if you guys used skids not trucks you could scrape through the ice, no need for salt LOL
I have noticed I see a lot more spreaders down in the springs then I do up here.
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy

holy sheet it's cold
ran out this morning to double check,clean up a few street side parking lots (had cars in them yesterday), throw some salt if needed, etc

MOG, radio says it was 10 below, could be colder, it was brutal.

the salt I put down yesterday is just sitting there staring at me, going "what, it's cold, I ain't working til it warms up"

no real reason to salt over salt.


----------



## MileHigh

Looks like after today it's going to warm up and be DRY.


----------



## rob_cook2001

BladeScape;949864 said:


> Looks like after today it's going to warm up and be DRY.


Good, that means it's time to wash the trucks and "fix" your with a exhaust and a programer


----------



## MileHigh

rob_cook2001;950033 said:


> Good, that means it's time to wash the trucks and "fix" your with a exhaust and a programer


How much? payup


----------



## rob_cook2001

Pm me how much you want to spend and Ill tell you what all we can do to it :} Save a little fuel but give you many more smiles per mile lol. How do you think a guy in a new mustang will feel when you beat him with a plow truck :}


----------



## cold_and_tired

Where is the snow? I made out great in 06-07 but you guys know how bad last season was. This year started out great but now I feel like its last season all over again.

I mean is it really possible to make money plowing snow in CO? Do you guys rely on snow for a major portion of your income or do you use it to keep guys (or yourself) busy?

I have dreams of 10 trucks and a few skids, etc but winters here seem extremely unreliable as far as plowable events go.

I guess I'm ranting here because I just got a pile of bills today and no checks. Why do all my bills come on Friday and ruin my weekend?


----------



## fairrpe86

I wouldnt call them dedicated spreader trucks, they still plow, but they break off from their plow routes between 3-4am to go hit their sanding routes in order to have the places sanded before they open even if the whole lot isnt done completely its less of a liability for us, plus most places that we do are per app. sand wise.


----------



## LoneCowboy

cold_and_tired;950770 said:


> Where is the snow? I made out great in 06-07 but you guys know how bad last season was. This year started out great but now I feel like its last season all over again.
> 
> I mean is it really possible to make money plowing snow in CO? Do you guys rely on snow for a major portion of your income or do you use it to keep guys (or yourself) busy?
> 
> I have dreams of 10 trucks and a few skids, etc but winters here seem extremely unreliable as far as plowable events go.
> 
> I guess I'm ranting here because I just got a pile of bills today and no checks. Why do all my bills come on Friday and ruin my weekend?


last two years were awful. Last year I really thought we were going to go bust. Between no snow at all and then that making nothing grow (we do big field mowing, none of it has irrigation), I figured we were going under.

This year, finally we're at least staying even.
I don't figure to "make" money at snow removal.
It keeps the business in business so it's not sucking money out and I don't start spring down so much. This December I actually got to take a wage, but that's not planned for.

Snow removal has always been hit or miss here, always. I was removing snow back in the early 90's for Urban Farmer and it was a lot more snow than the last 10 years (more like this year a matter of fact), but we still always did landscaping work in between. (nothing more fun than digging holes in frozen and/or muddy ground, oh I miss those days, NOT).

That's why plowsite cracks me up with everyone talking about seasonals, simply doesn't work that way here. You just can't plan it.

Also why big snow years don't push out competitors, dry years do. You simply have to charge more to make sure you have enough money to have all that fleet. I know how you feel, I have equipment that doesn't get used but every few years in that one monster storm that comes along.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I heard something on the radio this morning about snow possible Tuesday night through Thursday. Anyone else hear similar stuff?
Robert


----------



## jeepxj

Hey all didn't know we had a weather thing here in Colorado. I am seeing pretty much sunny and 50's here in the springs this week a little chance wed or thrusday night.. I haven't done anything since the 23rd-24th of dec. I am ready to make some dough.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Well, now it does not look like anything for the next 10 days. Guess I have a chance to work on the race trucks.
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy

ok, what's going on here.
all of a sudden it says 30% chance of snow thursday and thursday night.
anyone else seeing that?


----------



## cold_and_tired

Monument, CO

NWS- 20% chance, no accumulation listed
Accuweather- 10% chance, accumulations less than 1"
Weather Bug- 20% chance, no accumulations listed
The Weather Channel- 40% chance, no accumulations listed

I guess I'm SOL on this storm. Looks like better chances on Thursday or Friday of next week


----------



## LoneCowboy

well, that guarantees it.
accuweather isn't.

worst of the whole bunch, I stopped paying attention to them.


----------



## rob_cook2001

All I look at is NWS and Weather channel. Well some times I watch Kathy the babe Sabin HAHAH


----------



## cold_and_tired

Well, it looks like I am going to go an entire month without touching my plow. I love Colorado winters.


----------



## LoneCowboy

wow, is it muddy out there.
did some manure removal out there (first time in a month) and the first time in was no problem (everything was frozen), the 2nd load was getting somewhat watery, but by the time I got to dump the 3rd load I drove into the dump site and went
"oh oh"
water everywhere, all on top of that frozen mass.
I kept it in 3rd gear running across the field

The 4th load is still in the truck, I'm going to go dump it early this morning while it's still frozen ground.

WAY warmer down in Denver (I live in Longmont, but summer work goes from Wellington to Castle Rock) than in Longmont. Lot less snow on the west side of Denver.
Even Henderson has more.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I was cleaning my pens around 2pm today. My S300 got so dirty had to wash it before I parked it lol.
I love the warm weather we are having but we need some snow soon, I could use some money. 
Need some help loading manure Brian? lol
Robert


----------



## cold_and_tired

rob_cook2001;964367 said:


> Need some help loading manure Brian? lol
> Robert


Same here. My 110 hasn't rolled an hour since the last storm!


----------



## rob_cook2001

cold_and_tired;964480 said:


> Same here. My 110 hasn't rolled an hour since the last storm!


But it's a volvo, isn't that what they are good at? :laughing: 
Seriously I know how you feel, it sucks.


----------



## cold_and_tired

rob_cook2001;964511 said:


> But it's a volvo, isn't that what they are good at? :laughing:
> Seriously I know how you feel, it sucks.


It might just be a Vulva :laughing:, but at least the seat is more comfortable than a Bobcat.

Looks like we might be having some weather coming in mid week.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Sounds like maybe Friday to Sunday. But more than a day or 2 out they might as well be throwing darts. 
I think my bobcat seat is very plush lol.


----------



## cold_and_tired

IT"S SNOWING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Grass is covered with 1/8" and the roads are wet.

My fingers are crossed.


----------



## LoneCowboy

sunny here.
I do see NWS says 30% (already) for Friday.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Done snowing.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Anyone remember what this stuff looks like?

First snow I have seen in almost a month!


----------



## LoneCowboy

You need help with that?
looks like a monster.
i can probably still get a big loader if you need it.

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## rob_cook2001

HAHAHAH We took the dirtbikes up to Pawnee National grasslands today (about 30miles N of greeley) and man was it muddy. It needs to warm up more or get cold and snow:}


----------



## MileHigh

Lame......


----------



## LoneCowboy

so, since it's not supposed to do nothing but be cold for the next few days.

when are we getting together to talk *****, err I mean discuss important marketing opportunities.


----------



## cold_and_tired

LoneCowboy;970741 said:


> so, since it's not supposed to do nothing but be cold for the next few days.
> 
> when are we getting together to talk *****, err I mean discuss important marketing opportunities.


I'm headed to Texas on Monday to pick up a new trailer and I will be back on Wednesday. We really should set a time to get together.


----------



## MileHigh

I Bought a trailer down in TX a couple years back. Mt Pleasant. Great prices.


----------



## MileHigh

Could be something coming in to our area on wed-thur.....?


----------



## cold_and_tired

BladeScape;971900 said:


> Could be something coming in to our area on wed-thur.....?


Accuweather already says 2" for Wed. They will change it to 50 and sunny in just a few minutes though. They always do.:realmad:


----------



## stang2244

I'd be fine with another storm to add to billing before January is done. But right now I'm having drinks at the airport, about to head to the AFC championship game....Go Colts!!!


----------



## MileHigh

Marty C from 9news said 2-6" for wed-thurs

:laughing:


----------



## jeepxj

It's time for another storm I'm not sleeping at night anyway.... Hopefully this week...


----------



## rob_cook2001

More snow or get together for drinks. Both sounds good ;]


----------



## MileHigh

So it's looks like we might all get some work outta this one coming up...

hopefully.


----------



## rob_cook2001

BladeScape;976095 said:


> So it's looks like we might all get some work outta this one coming up...
> 
> hopefully.


I hope so.
Robert
p.s. Ill have a price for you tonight on your gaskets/sutds.


----------



## jeepxj

BladeScape;976095 said:


> So it's looks like we might all get some work outta this one coming up...
> 
> hopefully.


Well that would be nice. We missed out on the last on you guys got up north.:realmad:


----------



## MileHigh

rob_cook2001;976117 said:


> p.s. Ill have a price for you tonight on your gaskets/sutds.


.


----------



## LoneCowboy

everybody seems to say 1-3 overnight.


----------



## bsuds

Its SNOWING in Golden! Yee Haa. 
All plowed up and ready to rock.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Hope we get some in Greeley.
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy

woohoo, the big half inch.

yeah

not 

what a bust.
I had to SHOVEL (bleech, I'm the plow guy/owner/chief bottlewasher, I shouldn't have to shovel, RIGHT????)


----------



## rob_cook2001

I almost wish I had to shovel. No work. Sitting on my butt at home.
You guys get a push in down south?
How about those drinks? LOL
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy

*Saturday Jan 30th noon get together*

How about Saturday lunch (noon) get together.
There's no snow, it's too muddy and cold to do real work
and there's no football this weekend.

We'll figure out who's in and then pick a place in between. (i.e. if it's just Rob and I we're going to Nordy's, halfway in between)

if more people down Denver we'll go that way.

Say if you're in or not and say where you are.
I go everywhere, so I should have a good restaurant from anywhere around.

I'm in Longmont and I'm in!!! (Saturday


----------



## jeepxj

About an inch here... I sure love no tolerance accounts:laughing: If it wasn't for that I would have a bad year. Got in about 6.5 hours


----------



## cold_and_tired

We have about 1/2" down here.

Saturday works for me.


----------



## LoneCowboy

cold_and_tired;978472 said:


> We have about 1/2" down here.
> 
> Saturday works for me.


so, we got one from Monument and 1 from Longmont

WHO ELSE????

C'mon, don't be shy

networking opportunity, definitely a business expense.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Ill be down as long as I am not going to Kansas to shoot some birds... I will know in a few hours.
Robert


----------



## rob_cook2001

I am down, where and what time?? 
You buying all the drinks Brian? LOL
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy

so far we have one from Monument, you in Greeley, me in Longmont

who else or I'm picking a spot by noon tomorrow (Thursday)

Blade? WTF are you?


----------



## rob_cook2001

Tomorrow is Friday Brian lol And I am closer to Brighton/ ft. Loupton but I could care less where we go.
Robert


----------



## BUFF

Hey I'd like to meet up with you guys to attach people to the post and for some potential networking. The bummer is I'm taking advantage of all the snow the high country is getting and going up to Rabbit Ears snowmobiling for the weekend. 
Brian my day job is in Niwot, maybe we can grab lunch in Longmont sometime during the next week or so, Deli Cioso?

David


----------



## MileHigh

LoneCowboy;978907 said:


> so far we have one from Monument, you in Greeley, me in Longmont
> 
> who else or I'm picking a spot by noon tomorrow (Thursday)
> 
> Blade? WTF are you?


Sleeping a lot...

Sounds good..

But this weekend doesn't work for me...

I got two  parties to attend.

I think I know more kids in the ages of 1-5 than I do people my own age..

I'll be there next time.


----------



## LoneCowboy

BUFF;979433 said:


> Hey I'd like to meet up with you guys to attach people to the post and for some potential networking. The bummer is I'm taking advantage of all the snow the high country is getting and going up to Rabbit Ears snowmobiling for the weekend.
> Brian my day job is in Niwot, maybe we can grab lunch in Longmont sometime during the next week or so, Deli Cioso?
> 
> David


works for me, esp. early in the week (manure truck is in the shop, might as well be, nothing much going on).
shoot me a PM or an email hopkins at lone-cowboy dot com

don't forget the dash.
or look up the phone # at the same domain.


----------



## cold_and_tired

I'm out for this weekend as well. My wife and I are having lunch with the in-laws on Saturday to give them some big news.


----------



## LoneCowboy

ok, since it's just Rob and I
Where do you want to go?
Wanna go to Nordy's (crossroads and I-25)? or someplace in Brighton/Ft Lupton?

Brighton/Ft Lupton isn't all that far for me. (although I have no idea where to eat)


----------



## rob_cook2001

Hell Brian, Should we wait until one day this week so its more than just us? 
Could anyone else make it one day this week?
Robert


----------



## cold_and_tired

rob_cook2001;979988 said:


> Hell Brian, Should we wait until one day this week so its more than just us?
> Could anyone else make it one day this week?
> Robert


Weekdays work best for me. Well, unless its snowing :laughing:


----------



## LoneCowboy

all right, we'll wait

Buff and I are getting together monday for lunch.


----------



## rob_cook2001

So Monday brian?


----------



## LoneCowboy

surprise surprise surprise

woke at at 6am, nothing.
look outside at 6:30am
ummm, it's white

get up wife, let's go

just about 1/2, but had to do sidewalks. (made the big $82, woohoo)

crazy ass weather.


----------



## BUFF

Don't mean to raise the bar L C, we hefty 3/4" and it covered the roads leading into town. Some folks are so talented I saw a 4x4 Explorer and 4x4 F-150 in the ditch on 287 with in a 1/2 mile of each other.........


----------



## jeepxj

We got anywhere from an inch up to two here. Was out for about 5 hours. We need some more to make up for January also known as take a vacation for a month. It never snow here in January. Anyone else get anything??


----------



## cold_and_tired

We had 3" at my house in Falcon but only an inch or two in Monument. I too got in an hour of shoveling.

Anyone seen the forecast for Sunday and Monday? Accuweather says 5-7" but no other sites are listing any accumulations.


----------



## jeepxj

cold_and_tired;987373 said:


> We had 3" at my house in Falcon but only an inch or two in Monument. I too got in an hour of shoveling.
> 
> Anyone seen the forecast for Sunday and Monday? Accuweather says 5-7" but no other sites are listing any accumulations.


I was talking with another guy this morning that lives out by calhan he said they had 6 inches. We had shovel guys out plowed a little and mostly sliced. I haven't seen the accumulations yet but the percentage on snow keeps going  By the way I'm looking for another spreader if anyone has one for sale. I would prefer electric and 1.5 yd or more capacity.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Northern Colorado 5 news said heavy accumulation sat through monday morning. All the others have not said anything for accumulation. I am cleaning out the interior on my skid and the trucks tonight after dinner so maybe that will make it snow lol.
Robert


----------



## MileHigh

slapping a new coat of turtle wax on the 250, shinning up the rims, and puttin the plow in the back of my garage....with the wings off.


----------



## LoneCowboy

all I know is I'm not doing snow removal from 4:18pm onwards on Sunday evening.

Just not doing it.


----------



## MileHigh

lonecowboy;987652 said:


> all i know is i'm not doing snow removal from 4:18pm onwards on sunday evening.
> 
> Just not doing it.




:laughing:

I'm going for the colts by the way.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Ill come plow your stuff for 85 an hour :} lol.


----------



## cold_and_tired

I'll do it for $85 and I'll buy you a case of beer!


----------



## rob_cook2001

Fing low baller HAHAHA
I hope we get some snow.
Robert


----------



## MileHigh

Looks like the low is going to track pretty far south...

Co.Springs is looking at 3-6....Hopefully us guys up further north can squeeze a couple of inches out of it.


----------



## MileHigh

BladeScape;988158 said:


> Looks like the low is going to track pretty far south...


Maybe thats wrong..I just saw something else that has it tracking where it needs to.


----------



## BUFF

According to WeatherUnderground there's 60% chance starting Sunday morning-Monday afternoon.This foracst is for Boulder and Jefferson Counties Below 6000 Feet/West Broomfield County.
The 9news weather wizzards have Winter Storm warning for the southern ranges of the state once again with up to a foot and Kathie is saying snow in Denver for Sunday with up to six inches in areas ending Monday.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Sounds like we might get 3-6. Anyone else hearing anything?
Robert


----------



## BUFF

Robert,
Now WeatherUnderground is showing a 80% chance for Sunday and 70% for Monday. On Sunday 1-3 during the day, another 3 over night and tapering off Monday afternoon.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Looks like 4-6" for us and then another few inches on Wednesday. Anyone want to handle my contracts next weekend? I've been planning a snowmobile trip for months and I dont want to miss it.


----------



## jeepxj

cold_and_tired;989723 said:


> Looks like 4-6" for us and then another few inches on Wednesday. Anyone want to handle my contracts next weekend? I've been planning a snowmobile trip for months and I dont want to miss it.


We might be able to help out. You can pm me if you would like. We're in the springs. What are they calling for next weekend? I haven't even looked that far. It looks like we will be working the super bowl... Does this count as holiday pay payup I just would like to eat some of the food. Oh well I won't complain. I'd rather work... Happy plowing to everyone.


----------



## LoneCowboy

the longer it will hold off would be better.
I hurt the bottoms of my feet today. (I missed a step coming out of the dump truck, a good 3 feet straight down)
I'm walking with crutches.
I can probably plow/drive, but I won't be able to do walks.

so, it can hold off til sunday night would be great.


----------



## LoneCowboy

"snow won't begin falling til late morning" my a$$

it started snowing at 7am
still not adding to anything,b ut it is snowing.


----------



## BUFF

Hey C & T I'm into sledding big time where are you going riding next weekend? 

What do you ride for sleds?

Buff


----------



## rob_cook2001

Hardly a dusting here. How about you Brian?
Robert


----------



## rob_cook2001

3/4 inch here. Hope you guys from Denver south are getting some work. 
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy

had nothing this morning (maybe a total of 1" on north sides, maybe, lot less on south sides)

then, this morning at 8am (after we were almost done doing cleanup), IT CAME DOWN.
some spots on teh west side of town have 4"

I've done some places twice already and I'm going back out again.


----------



## cold_and_tired

We had 2" in spots and it started coming down again. I did one property this morning and I plan on going back out at 9:00pm once everyone closes.


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;990486 said:


> Hey C & T I'm into sledding big time where are you going riding next weekend?
> 
> What do you ride for sleds?
> 
> Buff


We are headed up to Grand Lake. We found a great deal on a weekend house rental and we are taking the whole family.

As far as sleds, my father in law has a couple early 2000's Yamaha and Polaris machines but my wife and I typically rent ours.

I'm slowly but surely getting into sledding more and more but still have a few more purchases for the company before I can spend too much on toys.


----------



## LoneCowboy

what a crazy storm.
there was nothing really this morning
went out at 5am.
by 7am we were doing places again
by 8am there was 3"
by 10am there was 4 to 6"

some places had over 8".

What the heck?

"snow ending by 7am, no more than an additional 1/2" expected"

lying bastages.

on the plus side, I made money.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I got to sit on my A$$ all day lol.
Robert


----------



## cold_and_tired

I went out at 9:30 and worked until 1:00 then it started snowing real hard. Took the guys to get some coffee then dcided we would just finish everything anyway. I'll probably get calls in the morning with complaints but I could care less at this point. 

I'm going to bed, talk to you guys tomorrow, er, I mean later today.


----------



## BUFF

C&T there's a thread that has what I ride on it.
Here:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=97207&page=2

You're never to old to go out play in the snow. To me it's therapy and good way to fight cabin fever. I've only rode out of GL once and we headed north to Gould.


----------



## MileHigh

Good little storm that lasted forever....

My area got 4-6"


----------



## cold_and_tired

ALERT:

WE HAVE OVER A INCH AT MY HOUSE AND IT'S STILL COMING!!! No predictions from anybody but the radar shows it headed north. The storm is tiny but it's dropping fast and hard.

Hey Denver guys, keep an eye out the window.


----------



## cold_and_tired

cold_and_tired;996759 said:


> ALERT:
> 
> WE HAVE OVER A INCH AT MY HOUSE AND IT'S STILL COMING!!! No predictions from anybody but the radar shows it headed north. The storm is tiny but it's dropping fast and hard.
> 
> Hey Denver guys, keep an eye out the window.


Well, I got almost 4" at my house and about an inch in Monument. Weird little snow cell that came through. 4" is the most snow I have seen in almost two months.


----------



## LoneCowboy

1-3 expected tonight

i love sunday storms, I don't have to get up nearly so early and a lot less traffic on the roads.


----------



## BUFF

*Don't hold your breath*

Brian I wouldn't hold my breath............

How's the foot?


----------



## LoneCowboy

yeah, I notice it's down to "about an inch"
stupid weather forecaster.

foot is gettin better.
big massive walking cast for it.
I ruptured the ligaments on the bottom of the foot (the one that keeps it in an arch)

so I have to walk around in this walking cast (I get to take it off at night)
it's pretty huge.
i get to finally take off the tape tonight.
it's getting better.

at least I didn't break anything, that's the big plus, no fractures.


----------



## BUFF

*They got it right :*

Well I was up at 2:30am to let the dog out and no snow, rolled out around 6am and to my surprise snow, about 2+. It's coming down pretty good I'd have to say about 3/4in an hour and it's from the south, up-slope anyone???


----------



## LoneCowboy

that was some crazy storm.
get up at 3am
nothing, clear sky.
great, was supposed to start at 11, we're goign to get missed.
turn off alarm.

get up at 5am anyway to use the bathroom
let the dog out
ummm, weatherdog says it's snowing.
dang, there's a good inch on the ground.
hmmmmmmmm, get 'em up, get 'em moving.

2 inches or so by 6am
then it really started snowing.
3+ by 7am, really coming down.
dang
new plan, go get the 4" trigger places, it's coming down now.
8:15am, stops snowing, sun comes out

What the ................................?
ok, hurry up and plow before it melts.

strange storm.
made some money though
3-4" on the ground, easy here.


----------



## rob_cook2001

It was really weird. I didn't load the skid last night because I didn't not think we would be working.... Well I took the truck out around 5am lol. Plowed down in thornton area, had about 4 inches. Side note: I do not like plowing in trucks haha.
Robert


----------



## rob_cook2001

Hey everyone, where is our snow???


----------



## BUFF

Certainly not in the front range, although there's talk of light snow showers Friday whatever that means. 
Just hoping for a snowy March/April or else it's going to be a crispy summer. Snow pack in the northern mtns is behind from what I've seen personally.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I agree, my hay could use some snow... a lot of snow lol.
If the snow does not pic up I might have to go get a real JOB :{ haha
Robert


----------



## BUFF

Robert, 
A real job isn't really as bad as it may seem providing it's something you enjoy and it allows other enterprises on the side. Several family members are either beef or crop growers and after seeing a few bad years hit them no thanks, I'll stay with my "real" job.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I have worked a few "real" jobs and it's not my thing. I love running heavy equipment and that is what I have always done. I just can't stand seeing the powers to be make avoidable mistakes that bite me in the a$$. They ask me for my opinion like it matters then do the opposite lol


----------



## bsuds

The weather pattern has changed. It's not going to be nearly as dry as it was in January. We still have the rest of Feb. with lots of activity moving our way. March and April will be full of snow, with 4 to 6 storms per month....No one is going to have to get a real job.payup


----------



## BUFF

Tough crowd.......


----------



## stang2244

My accuweather app is saying 3.7 inches for Saturday(broomfield area) on top of the little bit that's supposed to come thurs/fri. Two plows in 3 days would be nice. We'll see...


----------



## MileHigh

I'm hearing Thurs and Sat evening...

2-4 for late thurs, and 3-6 sat night.


----------



## LoneCowboy

not seeing any amounts yet for here, but I'm seeing snow thursday night, and then some saturday. (which would be the 3rd sunday in a row, funnily enough)


----------



## MileHigh

wow...accuweather is saying 12-18" for Colorado Springs over the weekend...
http://www.accuweather.com/us/co/co...tner=accuweather&traveler=1&zipchg=1&metric=0

and 4-8" on sat for the Metro.
http://www.accuweather.com/video-on...itle=Denver, CO - 4-8 inches of snow Saturday...

:laughing:

wouldn't that be nice if any of this was true and that low tracks a bit north over the weekend?


----------



## MileHigh

I should have known it was a typo...

both pages are completely different than what they were a few hours ago.


----------



## LoneCowboy

accuweather isn't.
it's the worst of the bunch.

I'm seeing 1-3/2-4 for thursday night


----------



## rob_cook2001

I am ready for some snow :}


----------



## cold_and_tired

Two hours ago, accuweather said 4-8" on Saturday night. Now they are saying less than an inch. Bunch of idiots over there. Basically, I am looking at 3" over the next four days. Thankfully I bought a pusher and leased a skid steer for the entire season.

I find it funny that a lot of other guys on the site complain about weather forecasters getting it wrong. "The weatherman said 3-6" and we got 10".

I


----------



## stang2244

Well accuweather has broomfield at 1.3 thurs, .4 fri, 4.1 sat, and .4 sun. We've gotta get at least one round outta this!


----------



## MileHigh

I'm still seeing tonight for accumulating snow, and then again on Sat night.

that would be nice...my plows are still on from the last one.


----------



## LoneCowboy

i haven't taken my plow off in weeks.
and even then only for short times. (honestly don't use that truck much in the winter anyway)
lot different than last year.


----------



## LoneCowboy

my favorite word is in the quote below, see if you can find it.

from 9news

Thursday night, low pressure will center near southeast Colorado bringing *upslope *flow to the area causing snow showers to intensify along the Front Range overnight. Most locations around Denver can expect 2 to 4 inches of snow by Friday afternoon. However, a heavier band of snow may develop along the Palmer Divide and east of Denver Friday morning. This could bring up to 5 inches of snow to locations near Castle Rock, Bennett and Limon.


----------



## MileHigh

LoneCowboy;1004694 said:


> i haven't taken my plow off in weeks.


that explains the lack of snow in Jan..


----------



## rob_cook2001

BladeScape;1005108 said:


> that explains the lack of snow in Jan..


It's all Brian's fault lol


----------



## BUFF

Just got back from running out to Firestone and it's started to snow. I hit bands of it all the way back to Niwot. Looking south to the Republic of Boulder is socked in.purplebou


----------



## LoneCowboy

what do ya mean?
i got two plowable events in Jan.

and it was actually off some of January (almost none of December) and pretty much been on since early Feb. (when, you'll notice, it has been snowing)

started coming down here (longmont) about 4pm, starting to stick to sidewalks now, blowing snow too.
cold MFer


----------



## rob_cook2001

Started sticking here around 5 and now we have about a inch. Blowing pretty bad.
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy

1/2" to 1.5" (maybe 2" on some north sides)
still piddling and coming down just very so slightly.

my stupid windshield washer stopped working.
pump runs, reservoir is full, but nothing hits the windshield.

CRISIS.
it's at the shop now. (my feet hurt, it's cold out and I'm lazy, mostly the last one)


----------



## BUFF

*2-3"*

Ended up with 2-3" west of Berthoud with a layer ice underneath. Pretty disappointing overall, was heading home around 9pm from Longmont and it was really getting after it. Went to bed around 10:30 still blowing/snowing pretty good, got up around 3am to let the dog out and just light snow.


----------



## cold_and_tired

1/2" here but it all blew away. Saturday night looks the best for accumulation.


----------



## MileHigh

I got around 1.5 inches...


----------



## jeepxj

Well we shoveled walks kinda... About 2 hours of spreader it really varied all over from completely dry to about an inch... I wish we would get a real storm on of these days.


----------



## LoneCowboy

jeep, where are you????


----------



## rob_cook2001

I was excited when I got up around 4am, just over 3 inches on my pad here in keenesburg. Got to greeley and didn't even get to plow. At least I was able to go run the spreader truck for the company I sub for. Was my first time ever putting down saltmelt. What a easy job.
Robert


----------



## bsuds

Got between 1-2" and serviced the whole route. Went to sleep around 8:00 and just got up to see that it is snowing right now. Might have to go out again tonight.


----------



## jeepxj

LoneCowboy;1006606 said:


> jeep, where are you????


Colorado Springs... be going back out again at 2 tonight for another round of shoveling. I wish it would just snow a couple of inches to trigger service on everything.


----------



## LoneCowboy

strange day (saturday) woke up to a 1/4" or so, ice melt held off most of it just a wee little shoveling and some more ice melt
then, it started snowing again about 10am
then it stopped at noon, everything melted.
then, about 3:30pm it started snowing again
about 5pm or so it picked up in intensity and it's freaking snowing now. 
about 1.5/2" on the ground. (we don't have any round the clock or late retails, after 5pm we don't really go out til the next morning)
my idiot friend goes out to the grocery store at 6pm and just calls me (hello, i'm the snow guy, do you see me going out? noooooooooo, stay the heck home, idiot) and says "man, it's really slick out"

duh, it melted, then it got cold again, it's all ice underneath.
duh
obviously going out tomorrow morning.


----------



## rob_cook2001

This has been a pretty cool storm. Light snow, heavy snow, one minute the flakes are very small next minute they are dime size. We ended up with about 4 1/2 in in greeley and it's still snowing. Started last night at 9:45 and got done around 2 this afternoon. I am going to take a nap and head back out around 10pm.
Hope everyone else is getting some hours.
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy

yeah, started snowing last night about 4pm ish.
got up late (it's sunday, no hurry, I like sunday's) about 5am
did everything, ended up with 2-4" (less out by I-25, more right in town, which is odd)

nothing has really stuck since, but we'll have to go out even if it doesn't snow for more ice melt, etc.

I do this building sidewalk. It's downtown, and there is head in parking off the street for it. So the city pushes to about 4' from the sidewalk and I usually push the rest of the spots (so the customers don't have to park in 18" of ook). 
today, the genius's at the city decide to do the alley and just push it into a huge pile (5' tall easy) right in the middle of the parking spots?

WTF????

So, you get to pay extra taxes for the downtown district to remove the snow (which they do a pisspoor job of anyway, which is why I have to do it), then you have to pay me extra cuz they jacked it up.
nice.


----------



## BUFF

Dido on the 4p start, it started off really fine like powdered donut sugar then up to nickle - quarter sized flakes and back down to sugar but no real accumulation on paved surfaces. Went to bed around 11p and had about 2+ on the slab in front of the garage. Got up @ 6a and had picked up another inch or so. We had a a few sightings of the sun throughout the day and everything that had been plowed was able to get a chance to melt clean. It started to picked up again around 3p pretty good, the slab in front of the garage is covered once again. 

Brian did you happen to take a picture of what the city's finest did? You have to know someone that would be interested in seeing it, like maybe a councilman friend or a super with the streets department.


----------



## LoneCowboy

no
but I should have.
shoot, lack of sleep makes the brain go (and old age)

oh boy, another inch or so.
supposed to snow wed/thurs too.


----------



## MileHigh

Holy Moly....how sweet was that...

My lots just kept getting covered.

Plowed the last 5 nights.. racked in some hours.


----------



## LoneCowboy

another inch on the ground this morning.

Times Call (Longmont paper) says today, "10th snowiest February EVER for Longmont"

supposed to snow again Thursday too.
I had to move some piles along sidewalks and such today, simply getting too big and not melting (ever) and starting to take over. The piles are as big as they were back around Christmas. Some are bigger. 

On the plus side, my billing sure looks amazing. Of course, that's before the customers all have heart attacks and keel over and die when they get it.


----------



## BUFF

I ended up with another 3" of light fluffy stuff. 
I keep on hearing with it being an El Nino year March and April should produce some much needed snow in the mtns.


----------



## cold_and_tired

We ended up with 5-6" in Monument.

We started pushing Saturday night and had the critical accounts finished. Soon after, we started getting some serious snow. Finally had everything cleaned up and got home around 4 am. I had to go back out and hit my churches at 6am. Needless to say, I didnt get much sleep.

Plowed everything except one of my gas stations on Sunday and got home around 3 pm. I took a nap and went to dinner with the wife. The snow picked up again while we were eating but I decided that I needed the sleep. Got up about 6 am this morning and had to hit all of my contracts for a third time.

I'm glad we finally got some snow. I havent pushed but one tiny storm since Christmas.


----------



## LoneCowboy

cold_and_tired;1010001 said:


> I'm glad we finally got some snow. I havent pushed but one tiny storm since Christmas.


are you kidding?
I'm on like #6

THIS MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeepxj

Decent storm here. Not too much maybe 3-4 inches last night but finally got to actually push some stuff instead of just spreading. We worked 4 day in a row. Haven't done that since December. Feburary sure is turning out to be much better than January.


----------



## cold_and_tired

LoneCowboy;1010246 said:


> are you kidding?
> I'm on like #6
> 
> THIS MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!


Yep. I pushed eight times between October 22nd and December 23rd. The year got started off great for us.

Since Christmas, I have only pushed once. That was on February 16th. We had a 2.01" (wink wink) storm that day. Luckily this storm was just in time to allow us to get some bills paid.

I'm hearing talks of snow for Thursday and Sunday. Lets hope things hold up for us.


----------



## LoneCowboy

ok, who wants to come crawl around on the ice cold concrete floor and help me flip my cutting edge tomorrow (for the 3rd time this season? (2nd blade, 3rd flip) I hate made in china steel, ridiculous) and flip the broken wing. (too much curbing, I wonder who was driving?  )

I'll even buy lunch.


----------



## deere615

BladeScape;1009616 said:


> Holy Moly....how sweet was that...
> 
> My lots just kept getting covered.
> 
> Plowed the last 5 nights.. racked in some hours.


hopefully you made some videos too:redbounce


----------



## MileHigh

deere615;1011213 said:


> hopefully you made some videos too:redbounce


I haven't captured any plowing footage since Jan 6,7....I'm planning on getting a new camera here soon...Just been taking pics with my phone. Gotta bunch of those.

Sunday night Monday???

Maybe well get some accumulation outta the one for thursday...that's all I need.


----------



## MileHigh

LoneCowboy;1010780 said:


> ok, who wants to come crawl around on the ice cold concrete floor and help me flip my cutting edge tomorrow (for the 3rd time this season? (2nd blade, 3rd flip) I hate made in china steel, ridiculous) and flip the broken wing. (too much curbing, I wonder who was driving?  )
> 
> I'll even buy lunch.


I would help....But only if I had too.


----------



## deere615

BladeScape;1011665 said:


> I haven't captured any plowing footage since Jan 6,7....I'm planning on getting a new camera here soon...Just been taking pics with my phone. Gotta bunch of those.
> 
> Sunday night Monday???
> 
> Maybe well get some accumulation outta the one for thursday...that's all I need.


Well that sucks. I already roke one regular picture camera this season fell outta my pocket climbing into the truck bed it was less than a month old:realmad:


----------



## MileHigh

deere615;1012379 said:


> Well that sucks. I already roke one regular picture camera this season fell outta my pocket climbing into the truck bed it was less than a month old:realmad:


I've gone through 4 nikons in the last 2 years.


----------



## MileHigh

nice....it's stickin in Golden..


----------



## rob_cook2001

Good deal. hope you get some hours.


----------



## MileHigh

worked for like 2 hours...barely an inch or so in some spots.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Better than a poke in the eye lol.


----------



## jeepxj

Shocked the heck outta me. The weather was wrong... in my favor for once. Some areas had just a dusting but a few of my sites had 3-4inches payup. I have worked 10 days out of the month so far. Including some days where we just shoveled. Not huge money but not bad. Hopefully everyone else gets some. I know monument looked pretty bad.


----------



## LoneCowboy

nothing
even on north sides.
not even a dusting.


----------



## MileHigh

little picture I found at INaccuweather just now for this Sun..


----------



## LoneCowboy

wow
NWS says 60% sunday night, but no guesses on amounts.

But you gotta figure it's going to come down, I mean it ALMOST melted enough to actually see the ground for the first time in a month.

I'm usually fertilizing pastures the first week of March. I won't even start planning for it this year til next week. 

Crazy winter.


----------



## cold_and_tired

We had 3-5" in Monument. I was totally caught off guard and got started three hours late. Anyway, it was a pleasant surprise. Accuweather says 3" for Sunday. Let's hope their forecast holds up.


----------



## hoskm01

If it'll just make two on Sunday, I'm happy. 4 would double my revenue, hoping for lots, as always.


----------



## stang2244

Damn, I could get use to a storm a week. It keeps me from having to do any real work over the winter. Haha Hoping for lotsa snow tomorrow!


----------



## rob_cook2001

What's everyone thinking? 2-4??
Robert


----------



## MileHigh

rob_cook2001;1016064 said:


> What's everyone thinking? 2-4??
> Robert


I'm saying .5" to 6" with melting for the next few days. Kathy sabine is the biggest idiot if them all.


----------



## MileHigh

BladeScape;1016214 said:


> I'm saying .5" to 6" with melting for the next few days. Kathy sabine is the biggest idiot if them all.


I said POINT 5 - 6

The temps are a little warm right now...i don't like that.


----------



## LoneCowboy

NWS says 1-2 for tonight here (longmont)
gotten a lot colder since this morning, certainly coming in.

I'd like to see 4', 4 inches is nice.


----------



## MileHigh

LAME....

Didn't even bother to check my sites...

I think Cold and Tired is working..

7news is saying possible HUGE storm this weekend...lol, little to far out for me.


----------



## LoneCowboy

dusting at most
ran around and cleaned up a few north side sidewalks on commercials (mostly for free)
most places were clean.

bust


----------



## rob_cook2001

I Slept lol.


----------



## jeepxj

rob_cook2001;1017135 said:


> I Slept lol.


me too. I don't think monument even got anything. All out east. Can't complain too much but I always want to work


----------



## rob_cook2001

I am the same way, I always want to work but could use some nice weather to get some stuff done in the shop(my heater sucks lol)


----------



## cold_and_tired

BladeScape;1016961 said:


> LAME....
> 
> Didn't even bother to check my sites...
> 
> I think Cold and Tired is working..
> 
> 7news is saying possible HUGE storm this weekend...lol, little to far out for me.


Yep, I was working...on doing a lot of nothing. Actually, I went out at 3:00 to check everything and we barely had a dusting.

For the first time in my career, I am glad we didn't get snow. I am in the middle of pressure washing all of my gas stations in preparation for corporate inspections that are starting on Wednesday.

The job was supposed to take a week but I have already lost three days due to breakdowns and the Saturday snowfall. I've been working 14 hours a day since then and need to put in about 26 hours tomorrow just to catch up.

Make hay while there is hay to be made!


----------



## rob_cook2001

cold_and_tired;1017743 said:


> Yep, I was working...on doing a lot of nothing. Actually, I went out at 3:00 to check everything and we barely had a dusting.
> 
> For the first time in my career, I am glad we didn't get snow. I am in the middle of pressure washing all of my gas stations in preparation for corporate inspections that are starting on Wednesday.
> 
> The job was supposed to take a week but I have already lost three days due to breakdowns and the Saturday snowfall. I've been working 14 hours a day since then and need to put in about 26 hours tomorrow just to catch up.
> 
> *Make hay while there is hay to be made*!


And then drink beer


----------



## In2toys

rob_cook2001;1017897 said:


> And then drink beer


 There come some memories back from my youth... Only when we got done baling hay, it was belly up to the outside water hydrant for well water. Nothing tasted better after either coming out of the hay mow or off the wagon than well water. 
cold n tired, Check your PM for my phone numbers. Give me a call when you get a chance. Sounds like your busy this week, so hollor when you get freed up.


----------



## MileHigh

What is going on???

I wanna plow some damn snow already.


----------



## LoneCowboy

why are you now upslope?
what happened to bladescape?

Are you the guy that hit and run my buddy's car yesterday and you're changing your business name??  (really happened, clearly it wasn't you, parked in front of my house, ti's a dirt road, cul de sac, we're sitting there drinking (water, thank you) and I hear BANG and I get up and start running towards the road as the guy punches it and takes off.
My buddy actually caught him enough to get the plate.

wrong address, wrong information, clearly no insurance, they still hadn't found the guy as of 9pm or so last night. (doesn't that just piss you off with all the crap you have to do at the DMV and this guy just gets away with it all))

I see they are calling rain/snow for sunday night


----------



## cold_and_tired

upslope;1020896 said:


> What is going on???
> 
> I wanna plow some damn snow already.


I'm done with snow for the season. I dont want it or need it. I have lined out enough work to last me through April and snowfall would throw my schedule way off.

Whats with the name change?


----------



## MileHigh

i changed my username cause i didn't want my posts and threads tied to my business name witch is what got changed on here.

Are you talkin pressure washing c&t ? I'm sure were gonna get a couple storms roll through for the next two months.

Lone..

I went to Longmont Printing..and they turned my business down. They said they would rather not attempt a design, and even if they did, they wouldn't have any of the printing material for a week.

I went down the street...over to main. And went to A+ signs of the times, and they treated me very good...they actually had my request in, design done, and it installed in 24 hours...blew me away.


----------



## LoneCowboy

upslope;1021108 said:


> i changed my username cause i didn't want my posts and threads tied to my business name witch is what got changed on here.
> 
> Are you talkin pressure washing c&t ? I'm sure were gonna get a couple storms roll through for the next two months.
> 
> Lone..
> 
> I went to Longmont Printing..and they turned my business down. They said they would rather not attempt a design, and even if they did, they wouldn't have any of the printing material for a week.
> 
> I went down the street...over to main. And went to A+ signs of the times, and they treated me very good...they actually had my request in, design done, and it installed in 24 hours...blew me away.


what??????
are you serious?
I'm calling them right now and saying WTF?

I send them business and they turn it down?

I know they ain't that busy.


----------



## cold_and_tired

upslope;1021108 said:


> Are you talkin pressure washing c&t ? I'm sure were gonna get a couple storms roll through for the next two months.


I only have a few pressure washing jobs lined up but I have almost 20,000 SF worth of sod to install, a pasture drainage issue to take care of (which is going to require more than 200 tons of fill and about 190 ft of 12" pipe to install) and 210 LF of stone retaining wall to build.

I also have all the maintenance of 13 gas stations in the county and I start irrigation repairs around the first of April.

This summer looks like it will be a lot better than last year.


----------



## LoneCowboy

well NWS says chance of snow from like Sunday thru tuesday.
of course, they totally missed today
cold but sunny

pasture drainage issue???????
expound please


----------



## bsuds

I still want more snow. It would be nice to make and additional 10K before spring. Once that happens I don't mind winter being over. I just don't want more snow after mid April when I start my hardscape season.


----------



## MileHigh

Wed night?

2 inches of snow?


----------



## rob_cook2001

It does not snow in Colorado any more haha


----------



## cold_and_tired

LoneCowboy;1021337 said:


> pasture drainage issue???????
> expound please


Some idiot decided it would be best to build a barn in the lowest point of the pasture. The horses have about 10 ft from their stalls before they are knee deep in water and mud. Needless to say, horses dont do too well on ice.

According to the surveyor, I have about 180 ft of pipe to lay and about 250 yards of fill.

I told her it would be cheaper to move the barn.


----------



## jeepxj

So... who's going to work tonight/tomorrow?? It sure hasn't been a good march at least yet.


----------



## LoneCowboy

cold_and_tired;1024361 said:


> Some idiot decided it would be best to build a barn in the lowest point of the pasture. The horses have about 10 ft from their stalls before they are knee deep in water and mud. Needless to say, horses dont do too well on ice.
> 
> According to the surveyor, I have about 180 ft of pipe to lay and about 250 yards of fill.
> 
> I told her it would be cheaper to move the barn.


Holy crap, you're working on my idiot neighbor
builds his house exactly at the level of the road (not above it, like the rest of the houses on the street), then fills in the drainage ditch along the road because he doesn't like the ditch

then he's been filling in his pastures because they hold water.

duh
now his house is the lowest point on the property.

BTW, he's a retired airline pilot
I am NEVER flying again.


----------



## BUFF

*Horse people*

If recreational "Horse People" had **** for brains the couldn't grown a weed. They're all morons in my opinion, and the ones in Boulder County are the worst. Only thing they're good for is spending cash on ridiculous things. If you can stomach their idiocy you can make some good money off of them.


----------



## LoneCowboy

BUFF;1024526 said:


> If recreational "Horse People" had **** for brains the couldn't grown a weed. They're all morons in my opinion, and the ones in Boulder County are the worst. Only thing they're good for is spending cash on ridiculous things. If you can stomach their idiocy you can make some good money off of them.


now, don't be stealing my business model..........payuppayuppayup

On that note, anyone bored, come by our booth at the Rocky Mountain Horse Expo this weekend (NWSS expo hall in Denver) and say hi.


----------



## BUFF

Brian as tempting as the horse expo may sound I'll pass. My daughter just had a birthday and we're going ourt to pop the cherry on her new Ruger 10/22 by shooting prairie dogs  at a buddies place off of WCR 7.


----------



## LoneCowboy

nice
My wife had some tech site (tech sight?) put on hers, so it sights in and adjusts like a peep site on a garand or a M14.
It's great fun.

I so wish I had money, time and weather to do some shooting.

anybody shoot shotgun?
Now there's a denver area activity we should do, sporting clays. freaking more addictive than crack.


----------



## BUFF

*Shot Gunning*

Shes set up with the standard iron sights for now, I thought about putting a set of light gathering "glowing" sights on it that really helps out in low light conditions. But before I did that I'd let her get dialed in with what she has. I've got a 4X Leopold I'm not using and may put that on for her later on.
My boy who's going to be 12 in two months was pretty chapped with his sister getting her 1st rifle. He was talking smack to her telling her when he gets one it's going to be a Mini 14 or a 12gauge. I plan on bringing my HK-91 in .308 and my Remington Pump, I figure that will cool his jets. 
I use to shoot trap and sporting clays years ago over at Ray Staffords on Co HWY 7 east of Louisville before it shut down and got all built up. I drove past there about a year ago and it really pissed me off to see what they're done. Now it's just hand throwing a couple cases of birds when the chance arises. Going out for Doves and I went out for geese this year for the first time in about 10yrs. Doves are much more fun and you don't freeze your azz off either. 
I have a buddy who has a place out east and he has a couple creeks running through it with a few bridges going over them to access fields. Every year he has a good number (thousands) of mud swallows that start showing up in early May and man they're a hoot to shoot. They make Doves look like Sand Hill Cranes in comparison.


----------



## rob_cook2001

LoneCowboy;1025251 said:


> nice
> My wife had some tech site (tech sight?) put on hers, so it sights in and adjusts like a peep site on a garand or a M14.
> It's great fun.
> 
> I so wish I had money, time and weather to do some shooting.
> 
> anybody shoot shotgun?
> Now there's a denver area activity we should do, sporting clays. freaking more addictive than crack.


I am down. I shoot shotguns almost every weekend year round. We have a auto thrower with a wabbler and after we got that I hardly ever shoot my rifles lol.
Shooting blackbirds is always fun but they won't be flying for another month or so.
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy

sooooo, Rob
did ya go to DMV?


----------



## rob_cook2001

No Brian, I have not maid it yet. My plan is to go down on Monday, you have some work for me? lol


----------



## LoneCowboy

no
just wondering where I"ll see you on the news for going killdozer on them as they 'explain" how you should pay yet more in taxes.


----------



## cold_and_tired

There are no taxes at the DMV, they only have "fees". Fees don't have to go to the voting public lik taxes do. Pretty soon, there will only be fees.


----------



## rob_cook2001

LoneCowboy;1025771 said:


> no
> just wondering where I"ll see you on the news for going killdozer on them as they 'explain" how you should pay yet more in taxes.


Thanks Brian lol. I will try to control my self while surrounded by all the idiots.


----------



## LoneCowboy

I pay enough f*cking fees

Blade (or anyone else)
got a guy who's got a serious drainage problem over at 6th and Wadsworth in lakewood. (limited access, skid steers and mini-ex's would work fine, but big equipment won't)
it's not something we do.
I'd be happy to pass some name/numbers along if he's interested.

probably need some grading and some type of drainage pipe because the neighbor's land all drains into his barn. (really stupid setup)


----------



## MileHigh

there saying a big one for Fri.


----------



## LoneCowboy

ya think so?
or are they lying again?
I'm busting my a$$ today, tomorrow, thursday trying to get all my pasture fertilization in. (which is already 2 weeks late, been too muddy)

I just love spring, set up for one, tear it down, set up for the other.

I will admit this week has been mighty nice though, today was beautiful

almost guarantees 2 feet on Friday.


----------



## In2toys

LoneCowboy;1026106 said:


> I pay enough f*cking fees
> 
> Blade (or anyone else)
> got a guy who's got a serious drainage problem over at 6th and Wadsworth in lakewood. (limited access, skid steers and mini-ex's would work fine, but big equipment won't)
> it's not something we do.
> I'd be happy to pass some name/numbers along if he's interested.
> 
> probably need some grading and some type of drainage pipe because the neighbor's land all drains into his barn. (really stupid setup)


If no one's pm'd you on this, I'm interested, feel free to shoot me an email at [email protected] Or even if they have pm'd you, maybe they pi$$ed him off & he's still looking...  thanks in advance


----------



## hoskm01

upslope;1028627 said:


> there saying a big one for Fri.


2" possible with 50% chance is hardly "big." I hope it happens, but it doesnt look good. Probably a good day for me to be on the slopes.


----------



## cold_and_tired

6-8" for Monument. I bet 2" stick.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Perhaps our typical Colorado springtime weather is going to make a comeback.

Last year sucked with the exception of March and April. Lets hope something shows up!


----------



## hoskm01

Aight. Forecast is on the rise. Somebody spewed "4-8" in the metro area" today on the news. Cold and wet are on a good track for convergence. Bring the up-slope!!!


----------



## BUFF

This is straight off of 9News forecast for Friday and Saturday:
_Friday: Rain in the early morning, changing to a rain/snow mix then all snow for the afternoon and evening. 
Exact snowfall amounts can't be forecasted until we determined exactly when the rain will change over to all snow. Please check back for updates. Morning lows will be from 25 to 30 degrees, afternoon highs from 32 to 36 degrees.

Saturday: Light snow in the morning and early afternoon. Slow clearing late in the day. Morning lows are forecast to be from 10 to 15 degrees, afternoon highs from 30 to 35 degrees._

I wonder if they've gotten enough **** for some many misses they've decided to give as little detail as they can but still give a forecast. 
Sure would like to get a couple good storms, it wouldn't be spring time in Colorado if we didn't.


----------



## MileHigh

gotdamn it's hot outside

From inaccuweather dot com.


----------



## BUFF

I agree a little toasty out, it's going to seem a little strange going to the Snowmobile Manufactures show at the Mart this afternoon when it's close to 70.

I'd be sweet if we were in the 6-12 area, guess time will tell........


----------



## MileHigh

Hey there....just posted. 

Winter Storm Watch Issued by the National Weather Service at 2:56 PM MDT on March 17, 2010


... Winter Storm Watch in effect from late Thursday night through
Friday evening...

The National Weather Service in Denver has issued a Winter Storm
Watch... which is in effect from late Thursday night through
Friday evening.

* Timing... snow is expected to spread southward across the Front
Range urban corridor late Thursday evening... and may become heavy
at times through Friday. The snow is then expected to decrease
Friday evening.

* Accumulation/wind... total snow accumulations of 5 to 10 inches
will be possible. Northeast winds gusting up to 30 mph may
produce some drifting snow.

* Main impact... roads... especially secondary roads and
neighborhood streets... will likely become snow and slush
covered. Visibilities may also be reduced during periods of
heavier snowfall.


----------



## BUFF

Yeah baby, now that sounds pretty sweet. I like the NE Winds that could give us a good tail whip from the system.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I love Colorado. Took the bike out today and rode at IMI (I am way out of shape but that's another story lol) was almost 70 and was riding in a T shirt. Now they are saying 2-10 depending on who you listen to.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Upslope, I saw you in Brighton the other day and your truck looks good. How ever lettered it did a great job.
Robert


----------



## MileHigh

rob_cook2001;1029196 said:


> Upslope, I saw you in Brighton the other day and your truck looks good. How ever lettered it did a great job.
> Robert


Thx. A+signsofthetimes in lone cowboys city did the work.

Next time you see me try to get my attention so we can meet up. Where was I by the way?


----------



## rob_cook2001

You were driving down bridge street. I was at the mercantile.


----------



## hoskm01

Well, I'm excited. I'll be plowing with a light pinkishness on my arms. Been out the last two days laying 3" irrigation mainline, and even sod! High on friday will be 40 degrees lower than Thursday? Awesome. Good time to get a cold?

Put the ballast on, it's going to be heavy! Employee was trying to convince me to put all the plows and attachemtns away last week due to the weather. Glad we kept them on, just a bit longer. Hoping for 3 more before summer is here.

Cowboy...

We'll be down in "the Mount" (Longmont) at some point during this event. Perhaps swap cell #'s for a quick meet up if you are out and have a few.

Rob... you get into Loveland or Johnstown? I think I recall you are out in Greeley most of the time?


----------



## hoskm01

Buff... where and what do you work on for plowing?


----------



## rob_cook2001

I do all my plowing in Greeley, Loveland and Foco. But I spend some time in Longmont and Johnstown.
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy

hoskm01;1029253 said:


> W
> Cowboy...
> 
> We'll be down in "the Mount" (Longmont) at some point during this event. Perhaps swap cell #'s for a quick meet up if you are out and have a few.
> 
> ?


303-709-5838

I've been hammering in fertilizer trying to beat this storm (we were late on fertilizer anyway, too muddy before)

47 acres Tuesday (7000lbs)
35 acres yesterday (5050 lbs)
55 acres today (8700lbs)

No wonder I'm so tired. 
that plus I didn't really get a warm up back into spring. Went from hanging out and being a bum to working 12 hour days. A little ramp up would have been nice. (you know 4 hours today, 6 hours tomorrow, etc).


----------



## hoskm01

LoneCowboy;1029316 said:


> 303-709-5838
> 
> I've been hammering in fertilizer trying to beat this storm (we were late on fertilizer anyway, too muddy before)
> 
> 47 acres Tuesday (7000lbs)
> 35 acres yesterday (5050 lbs)
> 55 acres today (8700lbs)
> 
> No wonder I'm so tired.
> that plus I didn't really get a warm up back into spring. Went from hanging out and being a bum to working 12 hour days. A little ramp up would have been nice. (you know 4 hours today, 6 hours tomorrow, etc).


Sounds good, Brian. I'll give you a shout.

We've been doing the same thing. Went from sleeping in until 8 to getting up at 5 and working 12's, at least.


----------



## MileHigh

LoneCowboy;1029316 said:


> 47 acres Tuesday (7000lbs)
> 35 acres yesterday (5050 lbs)
> 55 acres today (8700lbs)


Holy Moly.

I've never even seen that much fert.

We'll it's been upgraded to a warning now.

6-12

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DENVER CO
619 AM MDT THU MAR 18 2010

...HEAVY SNOW AND VERY COLD TEMPERATURES IN STORE FOR MUCH OF NORTH
CENTRAL AND NORTHEAST COLORADO...

.A STORM SYSTEM ORGANIZING OVER THE NORTHERN ROCKY MOUNTAINS TODAY
WILL SWING SOUTH ACROSS NORTHERN AND EASTERN COLORADO TONIGHT AND
FRIDAY...BRINGING WITH IT A STRONG COLD FRONT. FOLLOWING THE
PASSAGE OF THIS STRONG COLD FRONT THIS EVENING LOOK FOR SNOW AND
GUSTY UPSLOPE WINDS TO DEVELOP ACROSS THE REGION. MODERATE TO
HEAVY SNOWFALL CAN BE EXPECTED IN THE MOUNTAINS...THE FRONT RANGE
FOOTHILLS AND ADJACENT HIGH PLAINS LATE TONIGHT AND FRIDAY WHERE
SEVERAL INCHES OF ACCUMULATION ARE LIKELY BY FRIDAY EVENING.

LIGHTER SNOW ACCUMULATIONS ARE POSSIBLE FURTHER OUT ACROSS THE
NORTHEAST PLAINS.

IN ADDITION...GUSTY NORTH TO NORTHEAST WINDS WILL ALSO PRODUCE
AREAS OF BLOWING SNOW.

PERSONS PLANNING TRAVEL OR ANY OTHER OUTDOOR ACTIVITIES LATE
TONIGHT THROUGH FRIDAY EVENING SHOULD BE PREPARED FOR HARSH
WINTER WEATHER CONDITIONS.

COZ038>041-182030-
/O.UPG.KBOU.WS.A.0001.100319T0600Z-100320T0600Z/
/O.NEW.KBOU.WS.W.0002.100319T0600Z-100320T0600Z/
LARIMER COUNTY BELOW 6000 FEET/NORTHWEST WELD COUNTY-
BOULDER AND JEFFERSON COUNTIES BELOW 6000 FEET/WEST BROOMFIELD
COUNTY-
NORTH DOUGLAS COUNTY BELOW 6000 FEET/DENVER/WEST ADAMS AND
ARAPAHOE COUNTIES/EAST BROOMFIELD COUNTY-
ELBERT/CENTRAL AND EAST DOUGLAS COUNTIES ABOVE 6000 FEET-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...FORT COLLINS...HEREFORD...LOVELAND...
NUNN...ARVADA...BOULDER...GOLDEN...LAKEWOOD...LONGMONT...AURORA...
BRIGHTON...CITY OF DENVER...DENVER INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT...
HIGHLANDS RANCH...LITTLETON...PARKER...CASTLE ROCK...ELBERT...
FONDIS...KIOWA...LARKSPUR
619 AM MDT THU MAR 18 2010

...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO
MIDNIGHT MDT FRIDAY NIGHT...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN DENVER HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM
WARNING FOR SNOW HEAVY AT TIMES...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM
MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO MIDNIGHT MDT FRIDAY NIGHT. THE WINTER STORM
WATCH IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.

* TIMING...SNOW IS EXPECTED DEVELOP ALONG THE FRONT RANGE BY LATE
THURSDAY EVENING...AND MAY BECOME HEAVY AT TIMES LATE TONIGHT
AND FRIDAY. THE SNOW IS THEN EXPECTED TO DECREASE FRIDAY
EVENING.

* ACCUMULATION/WIND...TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 6 TO 12 INCHES
ARE LIKELY. NORTHEAST WINDS GUSTING UP TO 30 MPH WILL ALSO
PRODUCE AREAS OF BLOWING SNOW.

* MAIN IMPACT...ROADS...ESPECIALLY SECONDARY ROADS AND
NEIGHBORHOOD STREETS...WILL LIKELY BECOME SNOW AND SLUSH COVERED
BY EARLY FRIDAY MORNING. VISIBILITIES MAY ALSO BE SIGNIFICANTLY
REDUCED DURING PERIODS OF HEAVIER SNOWFALL.


----------



## BUFF

_*hoskm01* Buff... where and what do you work on for plowing? _

I'm west of Berthoud and this is where my stuff is at. 
I'm getting back into it slowly, I'm doing a subdivision, a couple residential regularly and I also have a couple stops that just call in when they need it.


----------



## jeepxj

Well it doesn't really look like we will be getting very much here in the springs... We're looking at about 3 to 7 inches. At 3 I don't think it will stick at least it didn't last weekend. If any of you northern guys need some help we may be able to help. I can be in touch with you guys as the stom goes


----------



## rob_cook2001

It sounds like we will be getting some good snow, I wonder how much will stick.
Robert


----------



## BUFF

Betcha less than 4 feet


----------



## MileHigh

damn its warm.

I'd laugh if none of it sticks.


----------



## LoneCowboy

upslope;1029351 said:


> Holy Moly.
> 
> I've never even seen that much fert.
> 
> L.


I'm way down the past few years. Fewer people want to spend the money.
Last year I just ordered my usual 6 pallets and almost got stuck with them. Didn't get rid of the last one til like end of April.
this year I called everyone and if you wanted in, great, if not, well great too.
But if they call in a month, sorry, can't do it (it's WAY cheaper to buy by the pallet)

I put down 8700lbs today. It was mighty heavy, actually pushed the tractor around coming down a big hill (serious pucker moment). Being passed by the buggy you're pulling is a BAD thing.

sure is warm, I'll be interested to see what sticks.
I'm setup for it, but I wouldn't mind if it was just rain.


----------



## cold_and_tired

I cant believe how busy I am with landscaping this early! I'm fortunate enough to be booked through April.

I was doing some welding today and was outside sweating my backside off. It felt like June.

"They" are saying Monument is looking at 9-15". Lets hope so!


----------



## hoskm01

7-12 up here, so I hear. Believe it when I see it (what'll stick?)


----------



## rob_cook2001

I am all ready to go, hope we get a good amount....that sticks lol


----------



## LoneCowboy

got up at 4am, had just started
got up at 5am, starting to stick on the sidewalks.
be off to do early morning cleanup, then we'll see from there.
whatever, the moisture makes me look like a genius (wow, my pasture is so green!!!!)


----------



## In2toys

Let's go push some snow!!!!!! Bout freaking time we get a decent storm out here. I did a leaf clean up yesterday.... Freaking cottonwoods. 10 yards worth of leaves in the dump truck. Customer waited to long last fall & the snow finally kinda melted off everything (In the Pinery protected by trees) & they wanted it done B-4 the snow.


----------



## MileHigh

Golden is covered. Let's go kill it boys


----------



## LoneCowboy

little piddly slush on some north side sidewalks, and that's about it. Ice melted the crap out of it and we'll see what happens. snowing harder now though.
Went to do this apartment building I have (shovel) and there are like 4 cop cars, at least 3 cops I see walking silently around the building, etc 

You know, I think that building can wait til later.


----------



## BUFF

Longmont's finest lurking around in stealth mode, a place you do not to be.....................


----------



## rob_cook2001

Well it has not started to stick to the pavement in Greeley so I am still waiting. I hope we get some work.
Robert


----------



## rob_cook2001

BUFF;1029765 said:


> Longmont's finest lurking around in stealth mode, a place you do not to be.....................


Looks like someone was looking to ketch a junkie.. or a fix lol


----------



## jeepxj

It's actually sticking here out to do some walks hopefully out for the rest of the day


----------



## rob_cook2001

So is anyone out working?? We probably only have 1 inch on the grass, a dusting on the gravel and nothing on the pavement.
Where is the 10 inches...8 inches...hell not even 4 lol.
Robert


----------



## BUFF

Robert there's about 7-8" on the grass and about 3-4" on the asphalt in the parking lot at my day gig in Niwot. This morning at my place west of Berthoud it started to stick on the roads around 6am, definitely more snow the further south I went. Talked to the wife during lunch and she told me roads are clear, still snowing pretty good and the wind has picked up a bit. Probably end up just cleaning up some drifts if the temps don't drop. 
Oh well the moisture is good except for the mud part hosing up my track at home.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I am not one to B**** but I need some work lol. I think I might take the bike out and play in the little bit of snow we have. Might help blow off some steam.
Robert


----------



## MileHigh

rob_cook2001;1029839 said:


> So is anyone out working??
> Robert


Got some good snow in golden..still going.

Melting in Lakewood.

back out tonight.


----------



## hoskm01

I've got 5-6 on the grass in West Loveland. Had 3-4 on the streets this morning, but it is just wet now, even without a push. Sidewalks are same, a few are just starting to collect, but not the accumulation I was hoping for. Hopefully the afternoon push comes late, after the ambient and pavement temps drop. It'll be an all nighter; either behind the plow or in front of the bar.


----------



## jeepxj

We got about an inch to 2 this morning but now it's all just wet. I'd say around 5 on the grass. Still snowing but not sticking:crying: Been waiting for a good snow doesn't look like this is it. We put in about 4-5 hours of shoveling...


----------



## rob_cook2001

hoskm01;1029870 said:


> It'll be an all nighter; either behind the plow or in front of the bar.


I agree


----------



## In2toys

3" on the lawn & nothing on the patio west of Elbert... Drifting like a mo fo tho. Going to go out & put the chains on the big dog, so I can get into town to push later. Rural roads & drifting with a 2wd dump pulling a skid trailer is not fun with out chains. Esp in Elbert County...


----------



## LoneCowboy

5-6 on the grass
zero on some pavement
5" on others.
My one dirt driveway had..................nothing.
once you cleared it, it would stay melted.

pretty much a bust of a day, very little plowing, lot of (low profit) shovel work.

it's done now (ended about 4pm)

won't be going out in the morning but to check for ice melt maybe right before 7

bust
bust
bust

nice moisture though


----------



## snowguys

so did you guys get to have any fun pushing any snow?? I'm from Chicago and the storm is heading out this way with the temps in the 60's for the past few days its going to be hard to get anything to push here


----------



## rob_cook2001

I sat at home and did a lot of nothing.
Robert


----------



## Sandbrew

I have 15+ inches and it's still dumping and blowing. One more pass on my drives tonight. Then back out first thing in the AM.

Sandbrew


----------



## rob_cook2001

Glad to see a few guys are out making money.
Robert


----------



## BUFF

Robert did you ever blow off some energy on the bike?

I thought about ripping around when I got home but the track is drifted in pretty good.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Ya, took the bike out for about 30 min. It was cold but always fun :} I went out to IMI on wed and it about killed me. I need to start riding more/working out.


----------



## BUFF

I'm not a big fan of public tracks, just about everyone I know that rides the Berthoud track ends up in a cast. I ride sleds all winter so when summer comes around I"m not a total POS except for a few extra pounds.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Tracks are not my thing either. It has been about 8 years since I have been to one. I like to ride trails but in the winter you do not have many options.
Robert


----------



## hoskm01

Lame day indeed. Ended up with about 8 on the grass, west Loveland. Plowed my dirt drive this morning with 3-4 on it and its been mud the rest of the day. I was out checking a few at 1730 today, saw some DRY sidewalks.

If you're east of CO and have had some warmth for a few days, dont expect any glory on the pavement.

New Belgium is visiting my family room tonight!


----------



## MileHigh

I think I moved around 18" of snow off of these parking garages. Golden was hammered.


----------



## LoneCowboy

the truck looks awesome.
you did get pummelled

guess I won't be doing any manure jobs in golden for a while.

bah, I barely billed enough yesterday (that I was out all GD day in) to cover my guy's wages. Almost no plowing.

and now everything is a muddy mess so I can't do real work.


----------



## cold_and_tired

We had anywhere from 0-20". This snow was nice, not too heavy. 

I was out checking everything at 5:15 last night and nothing was sticking. I actually had the phone numbers for the NWS dialed and I was going to call and tell them how good of a job they had done with their prediction when all of a sudden there was a white out and the streets went from black and wet to having 2-3" on them in just a matter of minutes. Probably one of the coolest things I have ever witnessed.

Does anyone need some ice slicer or rapid thaw or whatever the heck you want to call it? I have about 600 lbs left over and nowhere to store it. FREE!!!


----------



## MileHigh

slicer is the stuff mixed with sand right?


----------



## jeepxj

yep looks just like brown sand mixture. It's the only thing we use


----------



## In2toys

Hey guy, I have a place you can store it.


----------



## cold_and_tired

In2toys;1030353 said:


> Hey guy, I have a place you can store it.


Could I swing by tomorrow morning and drop it off?


----------



## In2toys

sure can, check your email for directions


----------



## jeepxj

Maybe tuesday night and wed...


----------



## cold_and_tired

Yep, looks like 2-4 for Tue and Wed. I'm going to wash my truck just to make sure though.


----------



## In2toys

I'm gonna wash & grease the skid & wash the truck just to cinch it for us...


----------



## jeepxj

cold_and_tired;1030645 said:


> Yep, looks like 2-4 for Tue and Wed. I'm going to wash my truck just to make sure though.


Done today


----------



## jeepxj

We've got a winter storm warning for el paso county payup Maybe we'll finally get some accumulations.


----------



## tls22

Tue night i think you will all have a better chance at plowing then last storm......the snow will be coming at night and the elevation will help you guys.........


----------



## BUFF

From Wheatherunderground for the Berthoud area;

_ Tonight
Partly cloudy in the evening...then mostly cloudy with a 10 percent chance of rain and snow after midnight. Lows in the upper 20s. North winds 10 to 15 mph.

Tuesday
Chance of rain and snow in the morning...then snow likely in the afternoon. Snow accumulation up to 2 inches. Highs in the upper 30s. Northeast winds 10 to 15 mph in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation 60 percent.

Tuesday Night
Snow likely. Snow accumulation 1 to 3 inches possible. Lows in the lower 20s. North winds 10 to 15 mph in the evening becoming light. Chance of snow 70 percent.

Wednesday
Mostly cloudy in the morning then becoming partly cloudy. A 40 percent chance of snow. Highs in the upper 30s.
_

Only time will tell..........


----------



## tls22

...winter storm warning in effect from 3 pm tuesday to 6 pm mdt
wednesday...

The national weather service in denver has issued a winter storm
warning for heavy snow and blowing snow which is in effect from 3
pm tuesday to 6 pm mdt wednesday.

Snow will spread across the area tuesday...becoming heavy in the
foothills tuesday afternoon and night...and heavy in the urban
corridor tuesday night into wednesdsay morning. Expected snow
amounts are 7 to 16 inches in the southern foothills...6 to 14
inches in the palmer divide...5 to 10 inches in the denver metro
area. Northeast winds of 15 to 25 mph will cause areas of blowing
and drifting snow.


----------



## LoneCowboy

holy *****
even NWS for longmont says 4-8
ugh
do I schedule a quickie non-snow job for tuesday morning?


----------



## hoskm01

LoneCowboy;1031169 said:


> holy *****
> even NWS for longmont says 4-8
> ugh
> do I schedule a quickie non-snow job for tuesday morning?


Im sitting here debating what to do with the crew for tomorrow. Out for half of a day? Take it off? I'll need some of them Wednesday morning (super-early) so maybe rest is in order.


----------



## rob_cook2001

LoneCowboy;1031169 said:


> holy *****
> even NWS for longmont says 4-8
> ugh
> do I schedule a quickie non-snow job for tuesday morning?


Depends on what you consider a quickie Brian HAHAH


----------



## LoneCowboy

this morning, NWS says 6-10 overnight, another 2-4 wednesday


we'll probably get a dusting.

I don't think I'm working this morning, already clouding up.
no need to get half finished with a job and have it start raining.

besides
i'm lazy. :laughing:


----------



## MileHigh

LoneCowboy;1031405 said:


> I don't think I'm working this morning, i'm lazy. :laughing:


my ^paraphrasing^ at it's finest.

:laughing:


----------



## MileHigh

March and April in the mile hile is a little hectic for me...

going from multiple bids, aerating, cleanups, irrigation repair/turnons, to plowing snow OUT OF A 2 CAR GARAGE sux.

I need a legit shop....With a pooper.


----------



## LoneCowboy

I don't need a shop (with or without pooper), I just need more money. payup

you don't know hectic, til you watch me change out all the equipment from seeding to fertilizing to manure removal to snow. in 2 days.
although, in the end it usually turns out that March/April are good months.

getting mighty dark out there. (1pm)


----------



## BUFF

CDOT web-cams for Estes Park (Lilly Lake), Drake and Ward are showing snow. Ward having the heaviest with the Peak to Peak covered. 

After many years of dealing with a 2car garage I treated myself to a 32X48 and after a few years realized I have too much **** and should have gone bigger.


----------



## MileHigh

Ok...

I need more money and a shop.


----------



## cold_and_tired

I wish I were closer to you guys. I have been looking for another small operation or two to go into a shop together.

Someday I will have the land and the funds to build the 50X100 foot shop of my dreams. Until then, I think a shop of any kind will just be a dream.


----------



## BUFF

My shop cost about $35K out of pocket (materials, concrete, electrical,etc), one long summer and about 25 pounds of fat reserves. Still haven't completely finished the inside but hope to have it all insulated and sheeted by next year. 
Well worth every dollar and ounce of sweat I've put into it.


----------



## MileHigh

HOLY MOLY

It's a coming down...and accumulating fast.


----------



## LoneCowboy

it is freaking coming down.
heavy as all snot, solid water. 
6pm, got about 2" here, my buddy called me from Niwot and he's got a good 3" already.

well, we need the moisture, right?
watch the backs out there, going to be a heavy SOAB.

sticking to the roads now.
I'm so glad my garage is full of spring fertilizing stuff so i can park my plow truck outside. Yes, that's so much better.

NOT

See that lot on I-25, west side of the road, just south of E470 interchange. Used to be a rock yard. Like 15 acres, 3 sem-truck sized garage building, fenced, etc
that's where I want to be. (yeah, after I win the lottery).


----------



## jeepxj

We're working. Just started but gotta keep to grocery store open 24hrs


----------



## hoskm01

In at 12 last night, out now for the day. Good storm, heavier than a death in the family!


----------



## cold_and_tired

Well the plow truck is useless now. This crap is too freakin heavy. No matter how small of a bite I take, it just pushes me sideways. I guess i'm going to supervise with my eyes closed for about the next hour then check the progress on the skids. 

14" on the ground in Monument.


----------



## BUFF

It's about over in Niwot, the suns trying to pop out and the wife says the same for home.
West of Berthoud got between 6-8" of slop on the roads and 10-12" on the grass. Pretty windy last night and drifted in everything. 
Got back at it about 3:30a, pretty cool storm system, if it was about 10-15* cooler it would have had some nice Colorado fluff.


----------



## LoneCowboy

about 6-8" on the lots here. heavier than holy hell.
solid freaking water (which is both great and not so great)

sun came out about 10am, snow had stopped about 8am or so.

it's melting fast now.
hurry up and plow before it melts. 

why was everyone in a ditch?
seriously, I was running around in 2wd at "reasonable" speeds all morning, and there were cars everywhere.
WTH?


----------



## BUFF

Went up to Loveland to add some weight for ballast around 7:30 last night, there was three in the ditch between LCR21 & US287 on Hwy 56, a three car smash fest @ Hwy 56 & US 287 and four in the ditch between Hwy 56 & LCR17 on US287. This is only 5 miles or so and 10 bozos having issues, one being a Ram 2500 buried in the mud. 

On the way to Niwot there was four fresh episodes on 75th between Hygiene and Niwot, two were Subaru's's. Go Figure......... 

Wouldn't want to deal with this heavy stuff all the time, it takes the fun out of it .


----------



## MileHigh

Had a good night and morning.

But a weird thing started to happen.

Everytime I would press left, right or up on the handheld...my radio would turn off real quick and then turn right back on. Float would not cause the turn off. Never lost memory either?

What kind of electrical hell is that?


----------



## BUFF

*What kind of electrical hell is that?*

Probably moisture / corrosion related? 
My Meyer was making me a little nervous last night so I pulled it into my nice dry shop, cranked up some tunes, went through every plug/connection clean and coated everything with Dielectric grease. I didn't see anything suspicious but this morning all was well.


----------



## jeepxj

About 7 inches here but it started turning into ice/water about 3. It sure was heavy. I was scared to push to hard and break something. Poor shovelers were dealing with .5 inch ice junk on the sidewalks. Will get a few more hours tonight with refreeze stuff. payup


----------



## hoskm01

Pushed from 0500 until about 1630 this afternoon. Stuff we did this morning was dry, dry, dry. Looks like it snowed on either side of sidewalks, streets. Beautiful. It was some heavy stuff, for sure. Threw some 25 foot walls of water with truck and gator, later in to the day. Good storm, good money. Hope you all found same.


----------



## MileHigh

My lord.

Another winter weather watch issued for Friday night into sat.

What is that? 3rd one issued in a week?


----------



## BUFF

Saw the same thing but they're down playing this one, at least that's what I had heard.

I hope it doesn't end up being much of anything. I'm leaving early Saturday morning to head up to Jackson Wyoming for the World Championship Snowmobile Hill Climbs. i haven't missed one in 16yrs and don't want to make that drive on chitty roads.


----------



## rob_cook2001

That was some wet nasty snow. Started at 7 on Tuesdsay night clearing the main drives at my bestbuy/sports authority and strip mall. Then went to my subdivision and back to the shopping center. The snow at my subdivision was wet but not to bad. The snow at the shopping center was the wettest, nastyst crap I have pushed. Got done about 11am Wednesday, came home and CRASHED lol.


----------



## LoneCowboy

i see NWS is playing down Friday night, but on the radio this morning, they said maybe 5-10 (admittedly a ft collins station)


----------



## cold_and_tired

NWS is calling for 7-11" for Monument on Friday. You are right, this is the third in a week. I guess March was running a little late and had to put in some overtime.


----------



## LoneCowboy

9news.com

Friday: Increasing clouds, breezy and mild with afternoon temperatures in the lower to middle 50s. Afternoon rain showers will turn to snow Friday night. 2-4" of sow forecast late Friday into early Saturday. Morning lows are forecast to be from 25 to 29 degrees, afternoon highs from 50 to 56 degrees. (it says later a lot more down south, parker, monument, etc)


----------



## BUFF

That's pretty much a rubber stamp forecast of what Weatherunderground,NOAA and Accuweather said. Looks like I'll have clean roads to Jackson.


----------



## In2toys

NOAA has a "finger" of snow between springs & Denver & East that is calling for 8 - 16 http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=bou


----------



## hoskm01

Ive got little chance of even an inch up here, per NOAA. Haven't heard any different.

Heres hoping for the best


----------



## cold_and_tired

I was just looking back through my old invoices and I dont think I have ever plowed three times in one week let alone three fairly good sized storms.

I'm kinda starting to get tired. I spent most of the day today calling potential customers and trying to stall their bids until next week. 

One good thing is my weight loss. I grew myself a little beer belly this winter and have pretty much lost it all this week. I just need a trip to the chiropractor and I will be set.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Any snow sticking for anyone? It was coming down hard for a while but nothing stuck. It seems to have tapered off a little.


----------



## jeepxj

cold_and_tired;1032838 said:


> Any snow sticking for anyone? It was coming down hard for a while but nothing stuck. It seems to have tapered off a little.


It stuck at my house for a while but then it started melting. I'd say we got 3 inches but it didn't stay too long


----------



## LoneCowboy

no snow here, not even rain.
a few sprinkles around 5pm yesterday
but dry (less all the mud and melting snow) as a bone.

yeah.

maybe I can get some work done next week.


----------



## In2toys

i've got 3-4 on the patio this am. About 6 on the grass. Blowing like a MOFO,


----------



## hoskm01

In2toys;1032933 said:


> i've got 3-4 on the patio this am. About 6 on the grass. Blowing like a MOFO,


Sun is out here this morn. A quick spot of rain yesterday, and thats it. Was down in Longmont yesterday working on Spring cleanups, where possible. Got a full days work in. Hope you guys to the south get some work out of it.


----------



## rob_cook2001

All we got was a little sprinkle around 5 yesterday when we were shooting clay pigeons. But now the wind is HOWLING.
Robert


----------



## jeepxj

Bust... Just shoveling a little


----------



## cold_and_tired

I LOVE MONUMENT!!!!! I checked my contracts at about 10 pm and there was a little ice but not much snow. I got up at 2 am and it was a white out blizzard!

Everything was wind blown real bad and we had 3 foot drifts in some spots. Three storms in seven days. Thats a new record setter for me.

I also put the first dent in my truck. I would like to say that I have a good story behind it but I was just backing out of my buddies driveway this morning and cut it a little too early.

Thankfully, it is a rather small dent in my chrome fender flare.

Thats the first body damage to this truck and it's eight years old.


----------



## hoskm01

cold_and_tired;1033064 said:


> I LOVE MONUMENT!!!!! I checked my contracts at about 10 pm and there was a little ice but not much snow. I got up at 2 am and it was a white out blizzard!
> 
> Everything was wind blown real bad and we had 3 foot drifts in some spots. Three storms in seven days. Thats a new record setter for me.
> 
> I also put the first dent in my truck. I would like to say that I have a good story behind it but I was just backing out of my buddies driveway this morning and cut it a little too early.
> 
> Thankfully, it is a rather small dent in my chrome fender flare.
> 
> Thats the first body damage to this truck and it's eight years old.


where's the pics? I feel left out up here. Dry, dry, dry... and windy.


----------



## cold_and_tired

I have some on my facebook page. The first ones are from about this time last year and the rest are from this year.

The last few are of me standing on the snow pile at one of my contracts. In2toys can attest that the pictures do not do it justice.

The biggest pile is roughly 60x40x15ish.

I didnt really get many pictures of these last few storms. I meant to get some but either forgot the camera or just forgot to take pictures.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=178256&id=230598765319


----------



## In2toys

That first dumping I had it maybe 9 foot tall with the skid, you guys must have made it higher with the back-hoe huh?? That was a pretty intimidating pile back there as it was. I'm a firm believer in leaving myself plenty of room to pile snow. BTW the Banging sound yesterday was the drive chain jumping teeth on the sprocket... Way too much slop in the chain even with it adjusted all the way. So off to Deere in the am for a couple of half links. Time for a new 320D...


----------



## cold_and_tired

In2toys;1033219 said:


> That first dumping I had it maybe 9 foot tall with the skid, you guys must have made it higher with the back-hoe huh?? That was a pretty intimidating pile back there as it was. I'm a firm believer in leaving myself plenty of room to pile snow. BTW the Banging sound yesterday was the drive chain jumping teeth on the sprocket... Way too much slop in the chain even with it adjusted all the way. So off to Deere in the am for a couple of half links. Time for a new 320D...


Yeah we restacked almost all of it with the backhoe. I'm glad you got it figured out, hopefully it wont cost ya too much.


----------



## LoneCowboy

cold_and_tired;1033122 said:


> I have some on my facebook page. The first ones are from about this time last year and the rest are from this year.
> 
> The last few are of me standing on the snow pile at one of my contracts. In2toys can attest that the pictures do not do it justice.
> 
> The biggest pile is roughly 60x40x15ish.
> 
> I didnt really get many pictures of these last few storms. I meant to get some but either forgot the camera or just forgot to take pictures.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=178256&id=230598765319


that is a big MFing pile. :redbouncepurplebou:yow!::bluebounc


----------



## In2toys

$10 a pop for 80H 1/2 links... I bought 4 of them figgering the left side will be next... Still though, it's nice to be able to fix it myself instead of $85 an hour for deere.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Anything gonna stick tonight?


----------



## In2toys

Probably as I don't even have the trailer hooked up right now... Won''t take me long to get er ready though. Got home late from the scrap yard & delivering some road base... Metal prices are at 185 a ton... I was heading home this early afternoon & drove through flurries just south of Elizabeth...


----------



## LoneCowboy

stuck on the grass here, nothing on the walks/drives/dirt roads. but everything is wet as heck. which is both good (need moisture) and bad because there goes my work today.
bah
I need to make some money, the dump truck had a lifter come apart. Needs a new cam. Just for the joys of all you who don't run big trucks. 
The cam alone (just the part) is over $1000.
new lifters ($100/each m/l), you have to take the entire front of the truck apart to get it out.

They haven't given me a estimate yet, but it will be in the $6000 (yes, that's right, 6 grand) range.

going to be a tough month.


----------



## hoskm01

LoneCowboy;1035713 said:


> stuck on the grass here, nothing on the walks/drives/dirt roads. but everything is wet as heck. which is both good (need moisture) and bad because there goes my work today.
> bah
> I need to make some money, the dump truck had a lifter come apart. Needs a new cam. Just for the joys of all you who don't run big trucks.
> The cam alone (just the part) is over $1000.
> new lifters ($100/each m/l), you have to take the entire front of the truck apart to get it out.
> 
> They haven't given me a estimate yet, but it will be in the $6000 (yes, that's right, 6 grand) range.
> 
> going to be a tough month.


Ouch.

Just wet up here. Heading your way, Cowboy, to finish installing some Hydrants on an irrigation system in Longmont. Airport/Pike, just south, if youre around.


----------



## In2toys

about 3" on the patio. Mini dachshunds aren't amused...


----------



## LoneCowboy

hoskm01;1035717 said:


> Ouch.
> 
> Just wet up here. Heading your way, Cowboy, to finish installing some Hydrants on an irrigation system in Longmont. Airport/Pike, just south, if youre around.


yeah, give me a call 303-709-5838

I don't live but 5 minutes from there.


----------



## MileHigh

Hope you get that taken care of Cowboy.

I had a couple of inches on my parking garages this morning...

Hope that's the last event...got way to much lawn crap going.


----------



## cold_and_tired

We had 4-6" when I got to Monument about 6:00 this morning. I went to work right away because I knew sunlight was coming. I have a lot of stuff ready to startup and I hope we are finished with snow for the year. I'm putting everything into hibernation tomorrow so that means we are good for 1 or 2 more storms.


----------



## rob_cook2001

The snow we got here melted within 30 min of the sun coming up. I washed the plow's really well yesterday, Ill fluid film them,put them on pallets and stuff them in the shop. I am finally getting a little work with my skid and can not wait to start cutting hay.
Sorry to hear about the truck Brian.


----------



## LoneCowboy

anybody work with a mini-ex they want to sub out?
Putting together a bid for a manure holding area and I'll need a mini-ex to dig the foundation.

I can rent one
or I can sub someone.

Interested?
shoot me an email hopkins AT lone-cowboy.com
(or PM me on site)

rates, notice, etc
Probably one full days worth of work, SW side of metro area (C470 and 285)

need to be insured and have SMM sticker.


----------



## cold_and_tired

3" on the ground here and coming down hard!!!! Calling for 6-8" total.


----------



## MileHigh

cold_and_tired;1038768 said:


> 3" on the ground here and coming down hard!!!! Calling for 6-8" total.


holy shirt.


----------



## BUFF

All I've gotten is 2" of Rain, but the snow line is about 500ft above my place


----------



## rob_cook2001

We are getting pounded with rain. My horse pens are totally flooded. Had to pour oildry under all the doors of my shop to stop the water from getting in.


----------



## MileHigh

it's stickin to 1-25 and county line now.

o lord.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Better put the plows on.


----------



## BUFF

It's changed over to silver dollar size flakes and close to a white out. Grass is covered, roads getting slushy and trees are going to take a beating.


----------



## hoskm01

just wet way north in Loveland. I had high hopes.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Been out since 6:30 this morning. We left the trucks at home because this stuff is so heavy. Loader, backhoe and two skids are doin the work. 8-14" so far and it just started up again.


----------



## stang2244

Wow, this moisture is great and all but it is screwing the hell out of my schedule for the lawn care season. So far backed up now. I hope you guys made some money off this storm so that it was at least productive for someone!


----------



## cold_and_tired

Who wants the second shift? We're going back out at 6:00. 2" on the ground already and its coming down sideways.


----------



## In2toys

Dude!!!! I'm going freaking nuts here, not being able to get out & help you out. THis storm could be paying rent & truck payments.... I tried, I drove 15 miles to Elizabeth yesterday am after we talked to get the skid from a job site & was on the way home to load bucket & blade when I got the chained up truck & trailer with the skid stuck on a gravel road. Unloaded the skid & dug myself out, threw a chain off in the process so had to leave the skid & trailer at a neighbors. I made it another 3 miles before getting hung up again. Now down to 1 chain on 1 rear tire. Walked 2 miles to our house & loaded the wife onto the landlords 4wd 1650 Deere with no cab ( tight [email protected]@@@%) Had the wife steer the truck while I towed it home. Found that the chain slapping had tore the hose fill for the rear tank off. I gotta say, I'm not real impressed with lacleade chains. They only lasted a season & 1/2 before they are too dorked up to repair. Granted there is some highway time with them. But still. V-bars next time for added life. One of the few downsides to living out here in BFElbert


----------



## cold_and_tired

Don't worry yourself too much. You would have done a lot of sitting.

We used the backhoe and loader to get everything opened up and just used the skids for the detail work.

I'll get some pics up shortly.


----------



## cold_and_tired

We don't need no stinkin pushbox!!!


















I calculated this pile to be 88 cubic yards. We managed to push it about 65 feet before we had to break it in half. I have a video but it wont load.


----------



## hoskm01

Unreal, guys! Not so much as a flake up here. Sunny and warm this afternoon, 64 on the porch. That schitt looks HEAVY. Glad you got some work out of it.


----------



## cold_and_tired

That stuff was damn heavy. I had a friend come in with with his truck and he lasted about an hour. There wasn't much that could be done with a plow. Even when he had it veed, it was still like hitting a brick wall.

Spring storms are a good money maker for me. There is basically no choice but to bring in heavy equipment to get the snow moved.


----------



## MileHigh

So I trashed my tranny out towing today...

Costs 3500 for a rebuild...

OUCH!

better that it happened pulling than in a storm.


----------



## In2toys

there's a place in North Denver that sells rebuilt tranny's just for fords. I can't remember the name now. I bought a 5 spd for a 95 - 350 for around $500. Granted it didn't have the electronics the newer ones do, but worth a try.


----------



## cold_and_tired

upslope;1039694 said:


> So I trashed my tranny out towing today...
> 
> Costs 3500 for a rebuild...
> 
> OUCH!
> 
> better that it happened pulling than in a storm.


STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If you have the $3500 for a rebuild, you should contact Brians Truck Shop (BTS) in Lead Hill Arkansas. He has one of the best reputations for building BOMBPROOF transmissions.

He has been featured in Diesel Power Magazine and he is regularly referred to on the diesel forums.

His transmissions are alive and well in 800+ HP sled pulling and drag racing trucks.

If you dont have that kind of money to throw around, check out Fords Heavy Duty 4R100.

http://www.thedieselstop.com/forums/f145/4r100-heavy-duty-transmissions-247778/

http://www.brianstruckshop.com/index.html

If I have a good summer, I will have my BTS in time for next season.


----------



## MileHigh

Thanks for the info guys...but the tranny is already out at the dealer...and they can get it done by some time tomorrow.

And the dealer is throwing in new power steering fluid, doing a rear diff service, flushing my coolant system for free. There also fixing my coolant leak out of the egr cooler hose for a good price.

But my clients are pissed...I missed a bunch of mows last week due to the rain and snow we got, and it's snowing and raining now.


----------



## rob_cook2001

upslope;1039786 said:


> Thanks for the info guys...but the tranny is already out at the dealer...and they can get it done by some time tomorrow.
> 
> And the dealer is throwing in new power steering fluid, doing a rear diff service, flushing my coolant system for free. There also fixing my coolant leak out of the egr cooler hose for a good price.
> 
> But my clients are pissed...I missed a bunch of mows last week due to the rain and snow we got, and it's snowing and raining now.


Sorry to hear about the trans. Thats never good. 
The tuner I have been trying to get you will really help with the longevity of that 5r110 trans 
Robert


----------



## cold_and_tired

Perhaps I should have taken the time reading your sig before I assumed you had a 99-early 03.

How many miles did you have on it before it gave up the ghost?


----------



## MileHigh

cold_and_tired;1039872 said:


> Perhaps I should have taken the time reading your sig before I assumed you had a 99-early 03.
> 
> How many miles did you have on it before it gave up the ghost?


ya...it's a 04 - 6.0 liter.

I bought the truck with 103k....tranny felt fine...plowed for two seasons, and towed for 1.5, put 41k miles on the truck, and the tranny blew up.

Got it back a couple of hours ago, and it feels real good...but I'm gonna put it to the test with this 3year 36k mile warranty.

I used my buddies half ton hemi dodge, cause my 150 a strictly plow truck as of now, and man o man did I miss that diesel...so glad to have it back. Don't think I wanna drive another gasser forever.


----------



## cold_and_tired

From what I have read, it's kinda rare that a 5R110 goes out, especially without that many miles on it.

I'm surprised that my 4R100 is still alive. Its been loaded to the hilt since the day I bought it at 42K miles and now I have 140K on it and three seasons of plowing.

Glad everything worked out for you and I hope the new trans is around for a long time to come.


----------



## MileHigh

Update:

Rebuilt trans was good for about a while...It is now slipping again. Good thing I have a 3/36 warranty.

On a good note. Just landed a snow contract in Golden. Comes with all the landscape maintenance too


----------



## rob_cook2001

That sucks. Which ford shop did you bring it to?
Robert


----------



## MileHigh




----------



## rob_cook2001

you can't post all those faces without a explanation lol.
Robert


----------



## MileHigh

oooops...

I never answered your question. Brighton Ford.

The faces were for the upcoming weather.


----------



## LoneCowboy

damn global warming.
2' of snow 4 days past mother's day.
crazy

got some guy called me yesterday wanting fertilizer.
I've got enough bags left to do about 7 acres, so better to get rid of it now than sit on it all year (til next march).
trying to sneak it in before it rains/snows.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I need to mulch and plane 20 acres before this weather comes in and i broke my mulcher last night :{
Robert


----------



## cold_and_tired

I've got a concrete patio pour scheduled for Thursday.

I might get to take the rest of the summer off and live off of my accounts receivable!


----------



## BUFF

So who has any faith in this forecast, it's started snowing along I-80 from Rawlins to the summit west of Cheyenne, and it's snowing up by Virgina Dale on US287. 


From 9News:
A WINTER STORM WARNING is in effect for the Fort Collins/Loveland area from early Wednesday morning through noon Wednesday. Total snowfall is expected to be from 6 to 14 inches, but with melting, the accumulation on the ground will not be that much at any given time. 

About 30yrs ago in Boulder we got a good 2 foot dump in mid May so it is a possiblity.


----------



## In2toys

supposed to be doing a french drain tomorrow...


----------



## LoneCowboy

In2toys;1041440 said:


> supposed to be doing a french drain tomorrow...


You're supposed to put those in BEFORE the rain.

did you not get the memo? payup


----------



## hoskm01

I think itll be 6 on the grass, maybe start to accumulate on the pavement until sunrise. 30 for a low, we are prepared for the worst (gotta move 6 pallets of fert to get at the plows) but ready.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Hey guys, I have a buddy selling an 8.5 foot Western straight blade and a slide in Swenson gas powered spreader. Both units were purchased new by him and have very few hours on them. There's no rust on the spreader and hardly any scratches on the plow. Both pieces are being stored in Colorado Springs.

I have his number if anyone is interested.


----------



## hoskm01

cold_and_tired;1041467 said:


> Hey guys, I have a buddy selling an 8.5 foot Western straight blade and a slide in Swenson gas powered spreader. Both units were purchased new by him and have very few hours on them. There's no rust on the spreader and hardly any scratches on the plow. Both pieces are being stored in Colorado Springs.
> 
> I have his number if anyone is interested.


What is the friend asking?

So the meteorologist called the snow "a concrete crushing 8-12"". Yowsas! Still hasnt started here, in frozen form.


----------



## rob_cook2001

8-12? So whats going to stick, 1-2?


----------



## hoskm01

rob_cook2001;1041510 said:


> 8-12? So whats going to stick, 1-2?


It appears that "nothing" is the answer. Good moisture, no plow.


----------



## hoskm01

Rob, Brian; sent you each a PM on some potential work starting next season.


----------



## LoneCowboy

responded to PM
thanks

ton of moisture
everything is sure green.
muddy as heck today though.
ugh.


----------



## rob_cook2001

It sure is muddy. We got almost 1 1/2 in of rain here plus some wet snow.
Robert


----------



## cold_and_tired

How is the summer going for everyone?

I'm busy as heck but I seem to have to bid every job at cost.

Upslope, I think it's about time for a 10-11 season thread!!


----------



## In2toys

I'm busy as heck also. Nice to finally be making some money & be able to get caught up on stuff, before winter comes again & starvation mode kicks back in...


----------



## MileHigh

cold_and_tired;1047345 said:


> How is the summer going for everyone?
> 
> I'm busy as heck but I seem to have to bid every job at cost.
> 
> Upslope, I think it's about time for a 10-11 season thread!!


Summer's been pretty good.

Got a decent commercial landscape install job that's got me wondering though....

I was going to just have the Moderators change the name of this thread to something like:

Colorado Weather Thread...with no dates so we can keep posting in it for the future, and nothing gets lost?


----------



## In2toys

Anybody up north know of a concrete recycler around Erie / Frederick? Besides the landfill??


----------



## BUFF

*Concrete Recylcer*

I've never used these guys but they're in the area you're talking about.

Tri-City Recycle Center
1688 Weld County Rd. 11
(Exit Hwy.7 or Hwy 8 off N 1-25)
Erie, CO 80516
303-472-1113
Accepts concrete and asphalt


----------



## In2toys

thanks, that's what I'm looking for.


----------



## LoneCowboy

been so damn busy chickens without heads look at me and wonder what I"m doing.

If only I could make money.

the stupid dump bed on the Mack started coming apart. (not from me hauling, guy said just age and wear), 7 cross members split all the way thru.
New dump bed.
Which looks really nice (pics as soon as it comes back).

but 

TWENTY THOUSAND DOLLARS.

there went the entire month.

fudge.


----------



## MileHigh

20k^^^^

wow, that's not good...

good news being busy LC.


----------



## LoneCowboy

You know, it's a ton of money
and it blows
BUT

You look at this dump box (20x8x5), probably weighs 6000lbs, all steel, solid as heck, old one removed, new one installed, new hoist, new hitch (25 ton hitch BTW, might be overkill for my 14k trailer), and you start thinking.

well, 20 grand for all that isn't bad.

Still
My entire month, gone.
I worked for free all month.


----------



## In2toys

Hey Cold n tired, check your email


----------



## rob_cook2001

I have been swamped, putting up a lot of hay. Just over 400 tons in the last 2 weeks. I miss plowing snow but love putting up hay.
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy

the new box

and the tailgate.


----------



## BUFF

Brian very nice set up, also I like you motto it's one of those that will stick with you. Much like what you haul. 
A friends grandpa had a excavating business and his motto was "your hole is our goal".


----------



## In2toys

Here's one for you guys. I was fueling up at a rural station this am & an infinity suv was parked at the tanks with a NH 865 on a trailer hooked up to it. the driver was bit**** about the 3/4 tank of fuel it took to get the 10 miles from Franktown. He made a comment about the skid not moving & his buddy, wearing a Franktown fire dept sweatshirt said that the parking brake was on & it shouldn't go anywhere... I looked Around the pump, & didn't see a chain at the rear so I asked them if they had it chained down. Nope was the answer. Bucket tilted up with a fork attachment in the bucket... I said they better hope a DOT guy or Trooper didn't catch them or they'd have their nuts forcibly removed. Fire boy said he had a trooper tell him only commercial guys had to tie equipment down. I was laughing my A$$ off at this point. I asked him if he was a member of the fire dept, & he said yes, & I just shook my head & told them to be sure & tell the cop that when they got pulled over. I laughed about that all morning. What I should have done was to call the sheriffs office though.


----------



## LoneCowboy

WTF?
You should have called the cops

serious danger

that's crazy

Remind me about the heat of last week when I'm complaining about how cold it is in January, ok?


----------



## rob_cook2001

I have seen that a lot with guys hauling Tracked skids. I can not believe guys will haul stuff with out chaining, or at least strapping stuff down. You see tons of guys leaving the hay auction, over loaded with small squares with out even a rope holding it down.... Pretty crazy


----------



## rob_cook2001

Truck looks great Brian.


----------



## cold_and_tired

If anyone knows of a worn out plow for sale, let me know.


----------



## LoneCowboy

Why? (I have to know, I'm just curious), why would want a worn out plow?


----------



## cold_and_tired

LoneCowboy;1052957 said:


> Why? (I have to know, I'm just curious), why would want a worn out plow?


I want to build a plow setup for the skid.


----------



## LoneCowboy

so, I mow big fields, and I run around like this. (see picture)

When it's dead center, you look at the back and it looks to just fit (side to side) on teh trailer.

But of course, the outside edge of the wings are 7' above the top of the trailer.

So, I go thru that northern port (I-25, ft collins) every few weeks.

Go thru the other day, get pulled in (this happens) and the guy comes out to look at it and see if it's not overwidth.

He looks, walks back in the office and comes back out with a pole (and a level). Sure enough, it looks right, but it isn't. it's 4" overwidth.

Crap.

$102.50 stupidity penalty

I sucked it back in with a strap (always carry extra straps and chains) and I got to go on my way. Who knew? I've been doing it this way for 2 years and it looks right, but it wasn't.
Now it's right, but I really need to get an oversize permit.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Hey Brian,
What Hp is your NH that your running your batwing with?? And is your mower at 15ft or a 12ft?
Thanks
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy

TN75DA, 75 hp.
67 PTO hp on the PTO dyno (which is actually more than it's supposed to make, but I ain't complaining)

15' batwing.

Does fine up to when the weeds get to be about 5 to 6' tall, then you just have to go slower.
Koica sucks (the christmas tree looking weed, yellow pollen everywhere), that can really clog it up.

Easily done a few thousand acres this year.

Funny that I can do with 75hp what it takes the state 115/125hp (at double the tractor cost) to do.


----------



## MileHigh

god damn Brian...

you ain't playing around.


----------



## LoneCowboy

Heck no
7 acres an hour with the big one, about 8.5 total with both.
Plus we can get really close with the little one and pound out the big ones. 1,2,3 acre lots take about 15/20 minutes. I can do 4 or 5 2-5 acre lots spread throughout the front range in a day easy.

The funny story of the summer is this guy calls me up in early June. "Hi, I do field mowing and my mower is broken and I'm in trouble".

Now, I'm thinking this could totally be me in this situation so I say "I've got two to do this morning and then I'll call you and you show me what you need done".

So, I finish the two at about 12:30, call him up and he says "well, the biggest current fire is this 42 acre property over in firestone, my tractor is over there busted, you'll see it, etc.

I drive over and there is a little MF 231 with a 5' mower. (think 1 acre/hour). So, we pound it out and I call him at 6pm or so and say "ok, what's next?"

He about fell on the floor, what do you mean what's next? did you do the right property? 

So, anyway, he decides after I do his whole list in about 4 days that you know, it's better to sub to me and not even mess with fixing the tractor. And that's what we've done. I make money, he makes money, everyone is happy.

But no, we don't mess around.


----------



## MileHigh

blew the trans in the 250 AGAIN!!

god damnit.

Brighton Ford are a bunch of punks.


----------



## rob_cook2001

MileHigh;1058121 said:


> blew the trans in the 250 AGAIN!!
> 
> god damnit.
> 
> Brighton Ford are a bunch of punks.


That sucks..... Hit me up before you bring it back to those clowns.
Shoot me a pm.
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy

For your consideration.

We typically bill our work. (because I'm not always home, i don't write checks but once or twice a week and I expect our customers are similar).

I've only gotten screwed once in 7 years and none in the last 4.

But
In the summer of 07, all of a sudden everyone got very late (more than 30 days) and it became difficult to chase down money and bang, 2 months later work evaporated in the fall of 07 when the government scared the crap out of everyone.

Last year was good.

This year was quite good and as I've mentioned we've had a good summer so far.
but in the last 3 weeks, all of a sudden everyone has gone late. One guy is 8 days from going to the lawyer (do NOT do work for David Houts in Ft Collins) and it will probably end up there. 
I had to send out 5 "you're late you owe me late fees" letters this week. I bet I didn't send 5 all last year.

In fact I've canceled tomorrow's job because the person owes me from 45 days ago and I'm not getting into to them for more til I get paid for the first one.

You make your own calls, but it scares the ***** out of me. We've shut down doing any extra maintenance that isn't needed and are saving as much cash as possible for winter.


----------



## BUFF

*Payment terms*

Hey Brian,
If you have the majority of your customers paying in 30 days you're doing great IMO, some stretching out to 45 days really isn't too bad. Unfortunately it seems like terms don't mean **** to most and 45 days appears to be the norm. 
Do you see more of this at the end of a quarter when some are cash poor due to paying taxes they didn't account for? 
What sucks is, if we were late on a payment or Credit Card bill we'd get the honor of paying late fees and risk a poor rating. So with that being said I'd send them a registered letter with the original bill and several late fees tagged on to it. Depending whether or not they are a customer you want to keep I'd consider putting a lien against them. Sounds like a real ***** thing to do but if they're not responding or trying to work with you to settle this what esle can you do?

David


----------



## LoneCowboy

Heck, I meant 2008, not 2007, but you can't edit it after a time.

If you let them stretch out, you lose the ability to lien.
It's either 90 days or 120 days (3 or 4 months, I forget which)

at 121 days (or 91), that ability is gone forever.

You have to move quickly.

A customer that doesn't pay is not a good customer.

But it's not been a problem.
Except in 2008 and all of a sudden now.


----------



## BUFF

Guess it's time to lawyer up and cut them from your X-Mas card mailing list.

Sucks people / company's do this crap and force such actions......A$$holes.


----------



## In2toys

Another request for a concrete recycler near berthoud, Either in Longmont, or Loveland? Google hasn't turned up anything. Worst case scenario I'll haul it to tri city in erie, But would like to find someone closer. thanks guys.


----------



## BUFF

_In2toys Another request for a concrete recycler near berthoud, Either in Longmont, or Loveland? Google hasn't turned up anything. Worst case scenario I'll haul it to tri city in erie, But would like to find someone closer. thanks guys. 
Today 08:21 AM _

City of Fort Collins has a dump site about 25 minutes from Berthoud, free of charge just no re bar, mesh, wire...... is allowed.

Contact info:
Crushing Operations
1380 Hoffman Mill Road
PO Box 580
Fort Collins, CO 80522
Phone: (970) 482-1249
Fax: (970) 482-1249
Email:[email protected]
www.fcgov.com/streets/crushing.php

There's also an option about 15minutes south in Longmont but fees are a possibility:
Aggregate • www.aggregate.com (303) 664-6254 
23 S. Sunset St., Longmont

David


----------



## In2toys

Hey David, Thanks for the info. You seem to have your finger on the pulse of the concrete recycling up there. is there a website or?? The One you listed in Longmont isn't open any more. I just hauled it to Erie, but I need to find something closer as this guy seems to have some tear out work for me up there. One job he mentioned may be alot of hauling, So I'll let you guys know if it comes through & see if anyones interested in making some cash... payup


----------



## BUFF

*Concrete Recylcer*

Well I woudn't say I've my finger on the pulse, it's more like a friend / neighbor who recently gave up on Excavating for a business and the power of Google. Plus his stuff is great in a Driveway packs really good, especially for a sloped drive and is petty reasonable

I don't envy you coming up from Parker everyday that has to be a real ball buster. I-25 south of the Berthoud exit starts to get busy.


----------



## In2toys

I'm actually just west of Elbert now. which is a solid 45 minutes from Parker. I just haven't changed my profile. About 2 hours this am. I left my place about 5:45... Not sure how many jobs will be up there but if that's where they are... Pays good, I was done this am by 11 with a driveway. pi$$ poor backfilling / compaction, center of driveway looked like somebody dropped a bomb on it. Sunken about 4 inches. sidewalk by the house had a 12 inch gap between dirt & crete.

by the way Brian & others with websites, Do you use search engine optimization guys or just wing it? I'm trying to get away from Craigslist...


----------



## LoneCowboy

The SEO stuff is a scam.
it's just another way to take your money for nothing.

Just get a good website, advertise the heck out of it and the results will go up.

we still do a LOT of work from craigslist. But it gives people something to go look at (your website) before they decide to call.


----------



## In2toys

Anybody need a crap load of Granite Rip Rap sizes from 5 " to about 2 feet? I'm bidding a job in Louisville & trying to find a home for this stuff. Worst case scenario I'll put it on CL for $100 for 4 ton delivered... 

Mile High / Bladescape,/ Upslope give me a call if you are still looking for someone to grub out those junipers... small world huh??


----------



## LoneCowboy

Is this month over yet?
What a suckbleech month.
Busy first week, died off after that. Not really building funds for the winter.

2 POS's aren't going to pay me. 1 is hiding everything, so even if I go to all the trouble of small claims court, it's going to be a pain
the other one is going down hard. Met with the lawyer yesterday and he's pretty positive. But of course, does he have anything to pay? But I still have to pay the lawyer up front. They are both from Ft Collins BTW, so get paid up front when working for ft collins scumbags.

In 7 years, I've had only one person for $150 not pay me. All of a sudden I'm out two grand in 2 weeks. WTF?

I've always been a handshake guy, but no more. The lawyer is building up some contracts for me. I hate having to do it, but I hate not getting paid more. It's not cheap, but it doesn't appear to be unreasonable.

come on september, be a better month.


----------



## In2toys

So far so good as far as bum customers, Most of mine write me a check before I leave. I've had one commercial guy want me to wait 30 days & another 5 days. 5 day guys check is in the mail.... I'm pulling out the rip rap this week. anybody want some? I'll load for free, or deliver if close to louisville. No takers on my 60 a load delivered ad I put on CL.


----------



## MileHigh

In2toys;1062877 said:


> Anybody need a crap load of Granite Rip Rap sizes from 5 " to about 2 feet? I'm bidding a job in Louisville & trying to find a home for this stuff. Worst case scenario I'll put it on CL for $100 for 4 ton delivered...
> 
> Mile High / Bladescape,/ Upslope give me a call if you are still looking for someone to grub out those junipers... small world huh??


Holy crap...that's nuts, small world for sure...maybe I should pay attention more!!!!!

Sorry about that.

Anyway, I was underbid on the job and was never awarded it...I thought I was the only bidder, since I have the landscape maintenance and snow there, but I wasn't. lol.


----------



## In2toys

no problem, let me know if I can help on the next one... a question for you lawn pukes, I mean landscape maintenance engineers What are 20 year old dwarf spruce trees worth? I grubbed 7 of them out this am & brought them home & there's 9 more there... + I'm up to my @$$ in rip rap... Thank God I found a guy about 7 miles from the job who wants it all for fill by a pond & he doesn't care about the dirt & other stuff in it, So I can just load it with the regular bucket, but my rock bucket I built works freaking sweet.
on a DOT SIDE NOTE... I'm heading up I- 25 this am about 730 & some guys pulls in front of me with lights in rear window flashing & points to the right. I follow him & he works his way into a parking lot by The stadium. It looked like bobcat of the rockies was opening a branch office there... semis', everybody getting pulled over, must have been 20 cops. They weighed my truck & asked where my smm sticker was... yea yea yea I know... food on the table & a roof over our heads or money into the states coffers... easy answer. they gave me just a warning & gave me 24 hours to get it faxed to them. So off to kiowa in the am to deal with that. I lucked out though, no fine & as I was pulling onto the scale I heard one guy say to hurry a few through as they were getting backed up. Mighty convenient for them to have a safety inspection on the last day of the month... payuppayup


----------



## LoneCowboy

I got caught in that mile high stadium one 2 years back.
two pickups with trailers, both OOS (stupid electric emergency brakes batteries)

You're lucky
when I was there, they impounded your tractor til you had SMM plates. (Unhook and go get them) which I had, but lots didn't.
BTW, the fine for no SMM plates is double the fee. (which, as you've noticed, are f*cking expensive)

It's a great spot, most guys downtown never see a weigh station and you never see them coming. (they had motorcycle cops when I was there). There were a lot of people OOS when I was there.


----------



## In2toys

Yea I got reallly lucky. I wasn't complaining. LOTS of motorcycle cops there. DUI checkpoint van sitting there as well.


----------



## LoneCowboy

I had a good sized job in golden today (so Longmont to Golden, golden to Welby and back to golden and back and forth like 3 times, then back to longmont.

I saw at least 7 motorcycle cops and 3 state trooper cars throughout the day.
All running radar, if not, they were busy having a nice little (expensive) chat with someone.

Crazy

drive slow this month.


----------



## LoneCowboy

off to labor on labor day

sitting here yesterday (til I ran out of paper in the printer) sending out renewals for this winter.

can't believe it's coming.
wasn't it just July 4th?


----------



## rob_cook2001

Time is sure flying by Brian.
Robert


----------



## MileHigh

Got some specs on some commercial jobs way out of my area along with some in mine so...

Let me know in a personal message if your interested.

Large book store chain, I won't mention the store here....Fort Collins, Colorado Springs, and Grand Junction.

It would be through a national management company (don't know how you guys feel about working with them) and per push...with 2" trigger...salting/sanding lot and walks.

I can email the specs and addresses anytime...Bids must be in by the 15th of this month.

Just wanted to see if this could help anyone out....Funny thing is they gave me info on the stores throughout the country....so I will try to hook up some of my plowsite buddies with a lead...


----------



## LoneCowboy

oh oh oh purplebou
I wanna work for free!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


NOT! 


but thanks for offering.

Oh, I've got a winner
Occasionally i bring a load of manure TO people (for gardens and such). quality is somewhat hit or miss, but I try and wait til I get something I'd put in my own garden. I only charge $50 for delivery (the manure itself is free, it's not compost, but it's way cheaper than $20+ a yard compost is)

I delivered this load thursday, she paid me.

today (6 days later) she calls me back and says "Joe blow master gardener says it's not good".
It's fine, it's just wet, I'd put it in my garden.
"I want it gone."

Fine, it's $185

What???? too much (apparently I should do this for free, i don't f*cking think so)

You wanted manure, i delivered you manure .
You're going to belive some idiot who took some classes at a college vs. some guy who moves a couple thousand yards of manrue a year, supplies half the famers at the local farmer's market and has a monster productive garden.

yes

Gawd I hate crazy people.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Hey MileHigh. I saw you a few days ago in Brighton, you were turning onto bridge street(i think you were pulling a trailer) did you see me blow you a diesel kiss? lol
Robert


----------



## MileHigh

rob_cook2001;1068862 said:


> Hey MileHigh. I saw you a few days ago in Brighton, you were turning onto bridge street(i think you were pulling a trailer) did you see me blow you a diesel kiss? lol
> Robert


I think I do remember someone blowing diesel smoke on purpose at me come to think of it...

but I did not come to think that it was you.


----------



## rob_cook2001

It was me lol, you about ready for some snow?>
Robert


----------



## MileHigh

rob_cook2001;1069264 said:


> It was me lol, you about ready for some snow?>
> Robert


o lord...

about this time of year..I hate to even think about grass, and all the other BS that comes along with it.

ready to drop my blade for the first time of the season definitely.


----------



## rob_cook2001

So when does everyone think we will get our first plowable event? 
I am ready to get to work.
Robert


----------



## cold_and_tired

rob_cook2001;1071067 said:


> So when does everyone think we will get our first plowable event?
> I am ready to get to work.
> Robert


Hopefully tomorrow. Dirt work has dropped off of the face of the earth. I've been on my butt for two weeks trying to figure out what to do.


----------



## MileHigh

rob_cook2001;1071067 said:


> So when does everyone think we will get our first plowable event?
> I am ready to get to work.
> Robert


halloween..


----------



## LoneCowboy

late October, just like usual.
Maybe even early November.
I've got the ads up, the renewal letters out, but I'm not even digging the equipment out til late this month, maybe even later


----------



## BUFF

The sooner the better............
This had my attention yesterday, it was about 4 miles northwest of me. It's nothing like the 4mile event but when it's close it tends to hit a little closer to home.
Lucky the wind was coming out of the south / southeast but we all know that cold change in a heartbeat.


----------



## LoneCowboy

lowballers in every industry.

Just had a guy call me to quote mowing 180 acres. That's about 3 solid days of mowing. (7 acres/hour). The biggest thing you can transport legally is a 15' mower, so that number is the same for anyone.

So, I told the guy my price
He's quite for a minute and says "wow, that's a lot more than my best bid of 2 grand"

well, ok, have fun, call me next year when the guy is bust.

how does that math even work? 2grand for 3 days of mowing?

Figure 3 solid days of work with a $100,000 rig (tractor plus mower, the mowers are $20k). 
60 gallons (at least) worth of fuel for the tractor. $200
Costs about $30/hour to run a tractor (maint, depreciation, tires, etc). So that's $900 and another $10/hour to run the mower (they get beat up, blades are $400, I've gone thru 3 sets this year), call it $300 more for the mower.
You have to get it there, and get it back. $1/mile, figure 20 miles, round trip that's $40

Plus you have to go back and forth 1 more day in a pickup. that's another $20.
insurance. ($10/day, m/l, that's another $30)
Taxes: My registration taxes are easily $20/day ($7500 this year, so far), so there's another $60

so that's $900 + $300 + $200 +$40 + $30 + $60 =1530

So the guy who gets this should make about $450 for 3 solid days of work, about $150/day

and, of course on that, you have to pay income taxes, FICA, etc.

wow, that's a deal.

Of course, you only mow about 5 months out of the year, he's going to have to work awful damn hard to make that get thru the winter.

Of course, you know he's all legal and got insurance DOT #'s, taxes, etc.

It ain't just snowplowing that's full of lowballing.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Hope you are ok Buff. With any luck the wind will keep up out of the south.

They are everywhere Brian, I would have bid that around $3500. For $2000 it's not even worth thinking about.
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy

That's where my bid was (right around 3500 or so)

the guy about died 
I'm like, whatever, call me next year.

I don't need to work for free
I can sit on my ass and eat donuts for free.

Gawd, does it ever rain anymore?
I swear the last precipitation was like 2 months ago, it's dry as a bone out there.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Well fellas, I bid my first seasonal contract today. They said it was a good price and signed the contract. I have been plowing for them for three years and just averaged the years together to come up with a monthly average. 

I told them Colorado is too unpredictable and that I was going to pad the numbers so I wouldn't get hosed. I also set a cap at 12 events per year. After that, we would go back to hourly. They said it was okay, they just wanted to have a fixed budget for the year.

Now part of me wants snow and the other part wants a dry winter. Steady paycheck, here I come!!


----------



## LoneCowboy

wow
I can't believe you went for seasonal here.
wow
hopefully that works out for you.

what happens if we get a monster storm? how does that play out for you? (and it's under the cap)


----------



## cold_and_tired

I have the number padded pretty well. March is the only month that has me concerned but I think I am going to come out on top given that we don't get much snow in January and February.


----------



## bsuds

Mid September, mid 80's, no real rain since july 4th. It would be nice to see a change in weather pattern.


----------



## LoneCowboy

no kidding
the ground is like a rock
dry as all get out.


----------



## PatrickC

Gotta be so careful mowing right now one spark and the whole place goes poof!!!!! Need more water but nope nada zip


----------



## LoneCowboy

at least when you guys mow it's 6" grass that gets water
try mowing huge pastures of 2 to 3 foot tall dry as a bone
scary.
my little 5lb fire extinguisher ain't going to cut it.
run!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!prsport

just checked the weather, high 80's, low 90's thru next monday, 0 chance of rain.

anything would be nice.


----------



## PatrickC

LoneCowboy;1073122 said:


> at least when you guys mow it's 6" grass that gets water
> try mowing huge pastures of 2 to 3 foot tall dry
> 
> Oh no my friend we have had 3 residentials in the last few days no mowing done the people said to us they were busy all summer and I say you gotta be kidding me but the backyards were so out of control 2ft tall grass and dog crap everywhere oh well


----------



## cold_and_tired

Well fellas, I got the plow and spreader out today and ready to go. Weirdest thing though, my plow leaked all of it's hydraulic fluid out over the summer. Good thing for warranties. Other than that, everything is cleaned, greased and ready to go!

My new X-code springs on the 350 really hold the plow well. Right around half an inch of squat with the plow raised.

Now I have to get busy building another plow for the skid.


----------



## PatrickC

I just had my truck up at Rob's legacy plow and trailer in Parker for Curtis Sno Pro 3000 with wings install ready to go as soon as I finish the yellow light bar on the headache rack and back up alarm on a toggle so I don't have to listen to beep beep beep at 3 4 in the morning.


----------



## LoneCowboy

PatrickC;1073157 said:


> LoneCowboy;1073122 said:
> 
> 
> 
> at least when you guys mow it's 6" grass that gets water
> try mowing huge pastures of 2 to 3 foot tall dry
> 
> Oh no my friend we have had 3 residentials in the last few days no mowing done the people said to us they were busy all summer and I say you gotta be kidding me but the backyards were so out of control 2ft tall grass and dog crap everywhere oh well
> 
> 
> 
> gross!!!!!!!!!
> hope you got paid well for those
> that's nasty.
Click to expand...


----------



## PatrickC

Paid yeah but some times you gotta wonder if it would be easier robbin a bank LOL Just Kidding. Always love the ones that say we don't have a lot of money my reply me niether thats why Im here so if you pay me I will fix your mess if not theres those code enforcement guys and you won't like them LOL


----------



## LoneCowboy

snort


I always get the ones "I don't have a lot of money"
Ummm, you have 3 horses, STFU

I like yours better though, more PC

And you're right on the code enforcement guys, they are my best advertising.


----------



## MileHigh

Hey....

got some long awaited moisture.

barely.


----------



## stang2244

Sshhhhh. The snow will come in due time. I've still got 6 weeks of lawn care money to make, then we can deal with the white stuff.


----------



## cold_and_tired

MileHigh;1073871 said:


> Hey....
> 
> got some long awaited moisture.
> 
> barely.


Taking a leak in the front yard doesn't count.


----------



## LoneCowboy

this is the first time in weeks I can feel moisture in the air. nothing on the ground, but at least the air.
of course tomorrow is supposed to be back to high 80's/low 90's again.
You can tell which trees are stressed from little water, they are already turning.


----------



## PatrickC

Read on Craigs those that grow the wacky tobacky already looking for trimmers so thats normally October 31st theres a change coming fast and I think we should get ready real quick as the calls will start coming in for blowouts and fall cleans yippee


----------



## PatrickC

MileHigh;1073871 said:


> Hey....
> 
> got some long awaited moisture.
> 
> barely.


Where are you Im in Acres Green off Yosemite You gotta be close we got a little too


----------



## MileHigh

cold_and_tired;1073898 said:


> Taking a leak in the front yard doesn't count.


howdya know?:waving:

PatrickC...I wrote some on your page.


----------



## rob_cook2001

What a day for weather, It was chilly most of the day, and I could hardly believe it we got almost 2/10th's of rain this morning!!!! It was great to have a little moisture.
Robert


----------



## PatrickC

We need some rain bad grass cant be mowed if it wont grow hey Im a poet, anyway hope we get some rain soon before there is another dang fire. This weather is usually August then transistion to fall, mother nature is off her meds again.


----------



## LoneCowboy

got an interesting proposal last night.
guy wants me to go look at this HUGE property. (guy said last year it took 2 trucks 4 hours, i.e. 8hours of work)
it's a little out of our area, but just barely. 
he doesn't want to do it, but wants to sub it to me. 

which is ok, because I have a SS that just sits 
so, trailer the SS there, let the guy work all day and just stay on that account. (doesn't really have to be "complete" by opening, they won't be busy if it snows)

Might be a really good use of the SS

I'm going to go look at it Monday and see what it would take and what he's going to pay. And my shovel guy desperately deserves to get promoted to getting in a tractor (of course, after 10 hours in a SS, he might not think it's a promotion.  )


----------



## rob_cook2001

Hey Brian,
Will you be putting a blade or pusher on the skid or doing it all with the bucket??
If your putting a blade on your 185 (if it is a 2 speed) it should not take 8 hours (if the guy is right about 2 trucks taking 4 hours) With my skid and a 8ft blade I can run almost as fast as 2 trucks. You should be able to knock it out in 5-6 hours.
Robert


----------



## PatrickC

Just get him a inflatable pool toy to sit on and tell him you were making sure he was comfy LOL


----------



## LoneCowboy

If I get the job and the money is worthwhile, I'm going to get a Kage system.
I think that's the way to go, solve all the problems of both and be super efficient.

I notice most people are pretty damn slow too.
just from thinking about this place, 8 hours would be 8 to 10 acres of parking lot, I don't think it's that big (I could be wrong though, I'll update you monday)


----------



## rob_cook2001

Brian, I would look into the snow wolf. Not trying to change your mind but I am getting mine in the next 2 weeks and after seeing one they are a VERY well built plow. Plus there is close dealer support (any wagner equipment).
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy

yeah, I've looked at the snow wolf last year.
they were more expensive than the Kage and the snow wolf is a copy of the Kage.
Kage holds the patent, snow wolf buys it from them.

I'm glad to hear you think it's well built that.

cuz, well, I can break anything


----------



## PatrickC

Just wondering if anybody has been watching the auctions like roller etc there have been some nice city equip as well as junk going up as the cities are broke and they are reducing fleet numbers


----------



## rob_cook2001

Brian your right about the "box" being a copy of the Kage, but the plow itself is totally different. The Kage looks good to but the Articulation part looks more complicated(more stuff to break). But either way you go will be a good decision.
Robert


----------



## In2toys

That's a good idea, I 'm looking for an under tail gate sander for the 4500. Or at this point, any type of sander for it... A plow also, if any body spots one.


----------



## cold_and_tired

rob_cook2001;1074117 said:


> What a day for weather, It was chilly most of the day, and I could hardly believe it we got almost 2/10th's of rain this morning!!!! It was great to have a little moisture.
> Robert


You guys got lucky then! I was putting in some wood floors for mom today, she lives about ten miles south of Pueblo. I went back out to the truck around noon and it was roasting outside. Thermometer said 97!

We haven't had a drop of rain around here since August 6th.


----------



## rob_cook2001

It was 96 here today. Crazy weather.
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy

so,what kind of winter is it going to be?
dry as hell like 2 years ago or wet/snowy/cold like last winter?

or piddly little storms til we're not paying attention and then we get rocked by a monster 3' blizzard (which we haven't seen in a few years)


----------



## rob_cook2001

It's colorado...... Who knows lol


----------



## PatrickC

It better snow or all this prep work goes out the window


----------



## LoneCowboy

well
went and looked at this place
HOLY MOTHER OF GAWD it's freaking huge
gotta be 20 acres of pavement, maybe more

but, half of it is covered with vehicles. Which kinda makes it harder, really long rows, then turning it 90 degrees to move it to a pile.

the price seems reasonable (and certainly 2 guys with p/u's in 4 hours is hustling right along IMHO.) but
a. the risk is high, would be easy to hit something and there goes your insurance.
b. 4" trigger, which sucks. 
c. told him if you got a lot of snow 10" or more, it could take a LOT more to move the snow. I mean, a 2 or 3 foot snow could take 24 hours of pricing (you'd have to use big equipment, have to)

so, do I get a Kage/snow wolf type system for the skid steer and plant one guy all day (8 hours or so), figure 6 grand
or
do i get a single axle 33k gvw dump truck with plow (think city/county/state) for about 10 grand but you'd need something else to help (another truck, the ss, dunno)


----------



## LoneCowboy

to the guy with the new curtiss (nice!!), check the 4 big bolts that everything pivots off of (the big handles), I've had them loosen up.
Get lots of those stupid little plastic things to hold the pin leads together, they disappear and break when it's cold.

so, figured I'd get the plow tuned up (it's early, they aren't busy, I'm not either), put the plow on and it doesn't go side to side. goes up and down, but not side to side. Good thing it's going to the dealer, that would have sucked to find out one early fall morning.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Hey everyone, I just heard about a "snow show" in steamboat springs tomorrow through Thursday... has anyone heard anything about it??? It is the only snow and ice management thing I have heard about in our area.
Any Info would be great.
Robert


----------



## PatrickC

LoneCowboy;1074724 said:


> to the guy with the new curtiss (nice!!), check the 4 big bolts that everything pivots off of (the big handles), I've had them loosen up.
> Get lots of those stupid little plastic things to hold the pin leads together, they disappear and break when it's cold.
> 
> so, figured I'd get the plow tuned up (it's early, they aren't busy, I'm not either), put the plow on and it doesn't go side to side. goes up and down, but not side to side. Good thing it's going to the dealer, that would have sucked to find out one early fall morning.


Thanks, no more meyers for us, and those pins we have 10 spares and crap load of zip ties. Sounds like things have slowed up a bit for all right now, we did a $180 sprink repair today that was are major for the week so far.


----------



## LoneCowboy

PatrickC;1074950 said:


> Thanks, no more meyers for us, and those pins we have 10 spares and crap load of zip ties. Sounds like things have slowed up a bit for all right now, we did a $180 sprink repair today that was are major for the week so far.


yeah, keep extras of both in the truck.
Nothing like pushing into a big pile at 4 in the morning and all of a sudden nothing happens.
WTF? 

get out and find the cable has come undone. happened more than once to me. even with zipties. (they must get cold and break)

I like my Curtis, but that's a serious weak spot.

Also, make sure you have big backer plates on the main hole on the wing (lot of pressure gets put on that, it will pull thru the moldboard if you don't have the force spread out), and make sure the bolts holding the wing supports to the moldboard have big washers too. This is true for any plow.

No kidding on slow as heck, I've only got one job scheduled all week. and it's a low dollar long way away one and I keep hoping something else will come in and make it worthwhile.


----------



## MileHigh

I got all kinds of crap to do...

Just keep putting it off.


----------



## LoneCowboy

well, don't put it off too long
I wasn't even going to take the plow in, I mean, it worked fine all last year, why wouldn't it work now?
well, who knows, but it didn't
it needs an angle valve (and no, I have no idea what that is)
so, good thing I went early.


----------



## PatrickC

Roller Auction has some auctions going this week lot of equipment trucks etc Just a fyi for anyone looking for stuff and hey whats one more thing to fix


----------



## cold_and_tired

Hey guys, go back and look at the very first page of this thread. Note the date!

Check this out http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=84703


----------



## BUFF

Uhm....Ya don't think we'll see a repeat this year...............

This is from 9news:

_Last updated: Wednesday, September 22, 2010 9:26:41 AM

Sunny skies are starting our day, but this afternoon, changes will move into the metro area.

Clouds will roll in after 12 p.m. today with showers becoming likely after 3 p.m., lasting into the evening.

Highs will be in the upper 70s and low 80s._


----------



## LoneCowboy

so, went to that snow and ice expo in Estes Park today (it runs thru tomorrow Thursday) that someone mentioned a few posts back.

it's more set up for city/county/state guys, lots of bigger stuff and tons of .gov employees wandering around.

Every time I stopped at a booth got the "who are you with, what city or county?"

oh, no, I work for a living.

got a lot of dirty looks from other people wandering by (probably .gov)

Got some interesting stuff and some newer looks at stuff. they had an awesome degelman blade/box for a SS (or bigger) that was beyond cool.

it's free, it's only an hour drive from here, WTH.
Do NOT eat at the hotel restaurant, trust me on this.


----------



## LoneCowboy

here is that blade, was very cool

http://www.degelman.com/index.php?p=Speedblade



















the wings are hydraulic, open and close beyond 90 degrees

neat neat neat idea. i bet it's heavy and I bet it's not cheap.


----------



## BUFF

*SS Blade*

Brian pretty cool looking blade, have you considered build your own pusher type blade for you skid. 
A neighbor had a Pro-Tech pusher for his loader and it was pretty straight forward. I'd have to think building one for a SS would be very similar in construction. As for the wings; it's just a hinge point and cylinders.

David


----------



## MileHigh

LoneCowboy;1075869 said:


> Do NOT eat at the hotel restaurant, trust me on this.


:laughing:

that does look pretty sweet...if I could only see the darn thing.


----------



## LoneCowboy

you can't see it? What can't you see?

and yeah, I saved a lot of money on the tip. ridiculous.


----------



## MileHigh

just mentioning how the pic is extremely small.


----------



## LoneCowboy

shoot, they have video's and all kinds of stuff
go check out that link I sent.

it looks really cool

get a price for us too

would be better I think on a big loader (3 yard or so) than a SS
but you never know.


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

I want one really bad. Did you find out how much it costs?


----------



## cold_and_tired

Those blades look nice but I can see snow getting trapped in the hinge points and compacting into ice. Before you know it you are out there with a chisel because the wings wont close.


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

I bought a MVP plus last year and Thought I might have issues with that but it has been a no issue. I figure it is the same concept.


----------



## BUFF

The best way to deal with frozen/iced up stuff is pissing on it :bluebounc ,I've had to do it several times when a lock on a hitch is iced up on my snowmoible trailer and on the carbs on one of my old sleds when they ice up.................


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1076413 said:


> The best way to deal with frozen/iced up stuff is pissing on it :bluebounc ,I've had to do it several times when a lock on a hitch is iced up on my snowmoible trailer and on the carbs on one of my old sleds when they ice up.................


Yeah but what if you only have to go #2? 

It's gonna be a good year fellas, I can just feel it! I signed another contract today. Nice little medium sized lot. I just hope they dont go postal on me. 

I think I'm going to run three skids this year in addition to the truck. I have a pusher and a plow and I'm thinking a bucket for the third. IDK, maybe another plow.


----------



## LoneCowboy

does that work for you with the skids?
do they stay on site or do they move around?
do you trailer them or they just putter down the road (at the big 11mph, I know that story real well)

I saw your other post on leasing a machine
How long do you lease for and what are they charging you? (esp for the small loader, I think the small loaders do about the same work as a skid but visibility and comfort is much improved)


----------



## cold_and_tired

All of the skids do move around but all of my accounts are within about a mile of each other. Roading them is not a big issue. 

The pusher is great for my larger commercial accounts and the HOA that I do. The skid with the plow is great for back dragging driveways (110 of them in the HOA) and wind rowing for the pusher. I think I would like to put another plow on the third skid and just have a snow bucket sitting around for any of them to use.

My lease starts Nov. 1st. If I need equipment before then, I just pay the regular rental rate. I had one machine leased last year for $900 a month with no hour maximum. I told them I will have at least two machines this year and they said they would give me a better deal.

They haven't quoted me a price on a mini loader yet but they said they would make me a killer deal. Whatever that means.


----------



## BUFF

_Yeah but what if you only have to go #2? _

Hope you had a big bowl of Green Chile..................


----------



## MileHigh

cold_and_tired;1076419 said:


> Yeah but what if you only have to go #2?


Works well..
#2's are pretty hot coming out.


----------



## BUFF

*Asphalt Crack Filling and Sealing*

Hey Guys,
I have a customer who's Asphalt parking lot has several cracks in it (up to 2" wide) and it needs to be sealed. I mentioned this to them today and told them I'd see if I could find someone to do this work, the job is located in Niwot (between Boulder and Longmont). I don't know what their time line is, it could be this fall or in the spring.
So do any of you do this type of work, if so let me know and I'll get you the contact info.

David


----------



## PatrickC

Be careful in Arapahoe County had P.D. pull up next to me on Hampden today and ask if I was for hire I replied no not really he said well either you are or are not if you are you need a D.O.T. Number I said really my truck isn't over 1100,00 with my trailer I thought it was 15 thousand he says nope any Landscape company needs a D.O.T. number I said okay will get it done not more than 5 miles later same crap different cop they are all over out there in Arapahose (pun Intended) so watch out must be end of month beef it up crapwesport


----------



## MileHigh

Any commercial truck or truck and trailer combo with a gvwr or combined gvwr of 10,001#'s or over needs usdot#'s and apparently business name showing.


----------



## PatrickC

I just checked my weigh slip from the dump 9,600 close but not over and I had nothing on the truck today as far as my signs or the trailer as I was doing some stuff for family member over there. That was what really seemed weird when he pulled up on me I was just out as a person not a business thats why I told him not really when he asked if I was for hire.


----------



## In2toys

I've been running to Thornton all this week. Monday I noticed at least 10 cops on the highway on the way up there. Every time I left customers with a load, I noticed at least 2 more & they always had people pulled over. + I pulled into a burger king on 104th & washington tuesday & noticed alot of cops & trucks in the next parking lot doing inspections. I pulled right on through the bk lot & went to miccy d's. They must have been bringing them in off of !-25. 
On the Not For Hire thing. I have a friend who has a 2009 F-350 dulley with a flatbed pulling a 14 K trailer with a skid on it & he has MULTIPLE attachments strapped down to each. No Company name, no DOT numbers. Only "Not for Hire" stickers on the truck. He skates through check points, He's been pulled over multiple times & let go. He even had an Aurora Commercial compliance officer follow him to his house one day & Ask why he didn't have dot numbers displayed. Don pointed to the not for hire sticker & the guy looked at him & said have a nice day & left. WTF is up with that??


----------



## PatrickC

The coppers are up to something new I believe it is a bailout plan called sqeeze the little guys for money LOL


----------



## LoneCowboy

Ok, I'm going to disagree.
it's called leveling the playing field.
If you want to knock out the lowballers and illegals, then everyone has to play by the same rules.
that means any combined vehicle GVW (rating, not actual weight) over 10,000lbs requires a DOT #. Anything over 26k (all those 10 ton goosenecks running around) requires a CDL and resulting random drug tests. That means all self-propelled, used commercially off your own property tractors/etc requires a SMM plate/sticker.

So, if you have a 3/4T or better pickup truck your GVW is somewhere in the 9200 and up range. (see inside the door), that means ANY trailer hooked to it puts you over 10,000lbs.
That means USDOT # (free), that means DOT inspections (not free) on both vehicles, that means a whole ton of paperwork but until the guy comes to your place, not much. So, typically a pickup by itself isn't a commercial vehicle, but attach a trailer to it and it is.

I hate the lowballing farmers who use their no sales tax, no SMM plate, no CDL truck to drive their tractor to a property and mow it and get paid for it. bull$hit. Of course their price is lower, they didn't pay $10,000 in registration taxes per year like me.

If everyone is getting enforced equally (and we'll see if this actually includes the no habla crowd), then rates should go up because everyone is competing equally. More expensively, but equally.

Why do you think I went the big semi route? Any 10 ton trailer puts you over (and is crap that they don't stop in weigh stations) CDL land so why not just go big. Yes, there are a ton of hidden costs I didn't see originally, but being bigger knocks out your competitors. Nobody can show up to mow fields with a rig like mine. I'm seriously looking into getting a single axle dump (33,000GVW) for plowing, because damn few guys have one, so it's different and I can charge more.

Remember, the government isn't creating a war on business, it's a war on SMALL business. Lots of compliance costs and regulations and you simply better get used to it and get on board or sooner or later they'll just shut you down. For SMM plates, the fine is double the tax due. Since they get you for all the tax due for 5 years back or date of ownership, it could be outrageous. And they usually impound the tractor until you show proof. (that's all the plate really is, proof that you paid your taxes)

On your not for hire neighbor, call DOT and explain, I'm sure they'll be HAPPY to send out an inspector with a big ticket book.

OH yeah, it's all about money, so why give them the chance to hammer you? Get most of the ducks in order and make them look hard for anything wrong. Most of the time the stuff they put of service completely deserves it. They don't typically (although they can) look real hard when the basics are in order. If you piss them off though........................

don't forget fire extinguisher and triangles.


----------



## In2toys

I forgot to mention, my smm plate for the 97 Deere ran me $280. 3 days later, I received a check for $194 from them saying they figured it wrong. Gotta love small town... Yea my friend is a low baller. He's on CL doing 8 hour days with a skid & all attachments for $300. NO other fee's. He's booked at least 2 weeks out 7 days a week, all summer. I raised my rates about a month ago & have been busier than I've been all summer with better jobs. The money's still out there, it's just a matter of finding it.


----------



## LoneCowboy

wow another week of high 80's or more with no chance of moisture at all.
yeah
super

this is all going to end badly with like 18 inches of snow one after it is 85 degrees and no one is ready. (except all of us here of course. :laughing: )


----------



## rob_cook2001

I hate the lowballing farmers who use their no sales tax, no SMM plate, no CDL truck to drive their tractor to a property and mow it and get paid for it. bull$hit. Of course their price is lower, they didn't pay $10,000 in registration taxes per year like me.

You have something against Farmers Brian?? lol 
I Guess I am one of them. 90% of my summer income is custom farming (harvesting hay) and selling hay, but once in a wile I get talked into doing mowing or seeding for a friend (not on farm ground). I sure don't plan to put SMM plates on my tractors to mow 50-100 acres a year. And I know If you could get away with the no sales tax on equipment you would not complain. I don't see anything wrong with using government "loop holes".
No hard feelings.
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy

but it's not a loophole
what you're doing is flat out illegal

They put in the no sales tax on farmers so their costs could be lower to keep food costs low, same reason they don't tax seed. (that's the theory anyway, not the farmer sees any money from food). Fair enough
but then "farmers" go and use the equipment to do commercial work. Where the rules are different. Every time you see some crybaby story on SMM plates it's some guy who didn't pay sales tax and owes years worth of back taxes because he's working for $300/day and knew he didn't pay. After all that comes to light he STFU and the story goes away.. (I might make $300/day after costs some days when everything goes wrong, but I'm certainly not charging that much. ****, i can stay in bed for $300/10 hours of work, I get more than that for running a weed whacker)

I hate the stupid a$$ SMM thing, for god's sake, even Kalifornia doesn't tax tractors, but if we're going to have the stupid thing, then enforce it fairly.

farmers doing commercial work, illegals, big contractors, little contractors all get to pay the same. If everyone pays, then everyone's costs are similar and the lowballers go away (because the costs are the same) and people don't get huge range of prices for work when they get bids. (70% at $100/hour and a few at $30/hour and nothing in between, guess who's not paying their share?)

The rule is: used commercially, off your own property, self-propelled. This means custom farming (it's not your property and you're getting paid. Leaseholds are "your" property). I think you'll start to see a crackdown on that. They want their money.

BTW, i always operate in both professional and personally with not letting anyone have anything on me. I pull permits on my stupid stuff around the house, not because I like paying taxes, but because I don't want to give either .gov or my neighbors anything on me. Same thing with the .biz, I'm all above board. Everything gets reported, I pay all the stupid taxes, I send 1099's, heck I don't even do business lunches. (am I stupid? probably), but nobody has anything on me and calling me in to whomever, does nothing. It certainly makes it more expensive in the short term, but in the long run I think it balances out. We'll see though, gets tougher every year with endless taxes are regulations.


----------



## LoneCowboy

BTW, I don't hate farmers.
I hate commercial enterprises masquerading as farmers to lowball the entire industry.

the no habla crowd, I hate them too.

teachers working over the summer with their "taxpayer funded tractor" after already being overpaid for not much work and no results, I hate them also.

homeowners doing DIY stuff for their neighbor for $25/hour to "pay" for their tractor, on the hate list.

In fact, you're going to have to work pretty hard just to stay off my hate list.

idiot people from out of state who say we shouldn't cut taxes, but then admit they keep their cars registered out of state because the taxes are too high. big time hate.

Politicians: yeah, do I really need to add this one? they all work straight for the government employees.

Open "government" space: hate

self-proclaimed government experts on plowing/seeding/manure/whatever who are employed by the government and couldn't hold a real job for more than 2 seconds: hate

oh heck, government employees in general. (ain't no workers in that crowd)

stupid people who say "gosh, that was so expensive, you were only here for 30 minutes", after you drove for an hour to get there with $200,000 worth of equipment. ugh slap head hate right here.

Price checkers: grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

whiners who complain that their walks/lot isn't done when they got there at work at 8am, even though it didn't start snowing til about 7:30. hate

I'm sure there's more to come later.

Ohhhh, people who don't pay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! big time huge hate here.


I'm not biased, I hate everyone.


----------



## MileHigh

...


----------



## rob_cook2001

Brian I agree with you about most of the people on your "hate" list. But Ill throw in my 2 cents. Custom farming is still considered agriculture... There for no sales tax. Things may have changed but when I started doing this(10 years ago) I checked and was told I did NOT need SMM plates for custom farming because it is ag. Sure I hate low balers, there everywhere and I won't get started on teachers. Many gov employees are overpaid, hell the vast majority.... But not all. Most of my family is law enforcement, they are gov employees that don't get paid what there worth. They are paid descent and as a rule are disliked by a large percentage of the population but they are ordinary people doing extraordinary jobs.
Just giving my opinions.
Robert
p.s. how about that weather? lol


----------



## BUFF

Yeah so what's up with the weather anyways, I went to the Red Bull Motocross of Nations race at Thunder Valley today and it was flipping hot, like 90* +. 
I don't think we're going to get any measure snow in September this year, which is fine by me to many projects going on.............


----------



## LoneCowboy

this weather is freaking crazy
it's 90+ again.
and the same all week.
it's almost October for goodness sake.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Hey guys, I've been looking around the net for snowfall averages for Monument. It's been two days with no luck. Anyone know any magical website with snowfall histories?


----------



## BUFF

*Monument Snow fall*

Found this, don't know how creditable the info is.

http://www.city-data.com/city/Monument-Colorado.html


----------



## MileHigh

*hope this helps.*



cold_and_tired;1078589 said:


> Hey guys, I've been looking around theinet for snowfall averages for Monument. It's been two days with no luck. Anyone know any magical website with snowfall histories?


I found this for you on page NINE of a google search....The only site I've found with any decent snowfall info on your city, It's just really hard to find....unfortunately this is not as good as say what noaa has for the denver metro.

It says the weather station location is approximately 3 miles north of the crest of the Palmer Divide.

check out the bottom and look at "snow season full report" here:

http://thekappels.com/ClimateSummary.htm

http://www.thekappels.com/ClimateAverages.htm

Creditable? I don't know, but would assume so.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Thanks for the info fellas. 94 degrees in Colorado Springs today. Shouldn't the temps be dropping by now?


----------



## LoneCowboy

9news (who mind you had a story yesterday that September has been hot and dry, gosh, serious newsflash there), said that average high temps this time of year is usually mid to upper 70's

we're 20 degrees above normal.
and no end in sight.


----------



## MileHigh

supposed to be in the 70's all next week.


----------



## LoneCowboy

was supposed to be cooler this week too they said last week.
my dog is more accurate.

(if he's white, it's snowing, if he's wet it's raining, if he's panting, it's hot out, etc)

I wonder if people have gone bust.
I've done a good number of bids lately and won more than I expected to.
And I"m definitely not cheap.

Makes me wonder if there's a lot of landscapers who no longer exist.
I know one contract (which we won), the guy said they couldn't get a hold of the guy they had for the last few years. (church parking lot, one big rectangle, not one island!!!! can you believe it????, doesn't get any simpler)


----------



## cold_and_tired

Same thing going on down here Brian. I have actually been getting calls this year asking for my bid.


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

I have found that to be the same for me as far as bids. The guys who thought it was a great idea to put a plow on there truck when they got laid off realized how much it costs in gas and equipment. I have just put 3 new edges on three of my plows and it was just $590 for those. Lonecowboy those lots are just fun. I hope it does snow this winter.

Justin


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

We have not had one night below 36 degrees do you think it will make up for itself in the coming months

http://www.weather.com/weather/monthly/80863


----------



## BUFF

Man I'm ready for a change in the weather, I was done with summer in June...... 
The peaks should have new white stuff on them by now, hell we haven't even had a frost yet, usually by now we'd be on the tail end of Indian summer and looking for a warm day to finish up getting **** ready for the snow. 
So does anyone know a snow dance that works, I'll buy the beers if it works


----------



## rob_cook2001

You reminded me I have to run to bobcat tomorrow and get a cutting edge, then I have to go get 2 sets of snow wings.
Winter is coming..... but it sure does NOT feel like it.
Robert


----------



## rob_cook2001

BUFF;1080395 said:


> Man I'm ready for a change in the weather, I was done with summer in June......
> The peaks should have new white stuff on them by now, hell we haven't even had a frost yet, usually by now we'd be on the tail end of Indian summer and looking for a warm day to finish up getting **** ready for the snow.
> So does anyone know a snow dance that works, I'll buy the beers if it works


Hell if it works Ill buy dinner to.


----------



## BUFF

*Snow Dance*

Does anyone know any indigenous people with dancing skills, sounds like a party may be brewing....... I got the beer and Justin's got the chow:bluebounc


----------



## BUFF

Check out the date and time on this map, these a mid summer temps for petes sake.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Buff who is Justin? lol What kind of beer you bringing?
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy

this weather is crazy
I think the people who are thinking ahead and are prepared (like all of us.  ) are going to do good. When other people are struggling.
although that first snow is always "interesting", esp when you get a lot of new places.

When I was having my truck plow serviced last week, the guy said I was the first one in this year. He says only about 10 guys come in early, everyone else waits til two days before the first storm then wonders why it's not done.

on the plus side I'm still mowing (which is crazy too) and manure removal has really picked up, as people realize "oh, I better get this done before it turns to snow"

I've had a better September (by like 50%) than I had August.

I ain't complaining that much.


----------



## BUFF

_*Buff who is Justin? lol What kind of beer you bringing?*_

Robert this is prime example why I shouldn't play on the computer past 9pm.

I think a snow dance event would justify Saw Tooth Ale, JMO though.


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

I am Justin although I feel like buff volunteered me for it I will by dinner as long as someone else buys the beer. The beer usually is more expensive any ways.

Thanks Justin


----------



## BUFF

Justin as I told Robert _*" this is prime example why I shouldn't play on the computer past 9pm". *_
And you're right about the food part typically being cheaper when it come to dealing with guys who know their way around a frosty glass of "Barley Pop"..........


----------



## rob_cook2001

Everyone loves BARLEY POP :}


----------



## bsuds

Don't worry about the weather. We did'nt have our first plowable storm last year until the last weak of october, and we ended up getting hammered in Golden. This is going to be a big year. We are do for a 3 to 4 foot couple day, twice in a decade type storm, like we had in 05. So just spend the nice days getting your sh1t ready for the big one. You all know that it can be 70 degrees one min. and the next, 7 inches of wet snow on the ground.


----------



## BUFF

*Pulling Vid*

It maybe a little off topic.......


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

I think most of this thread is off topic


----------



## BUFF

Well to get it back on track, rumor has it we should be seeing more seasonal temps mid next week and a possibility of rain


----------



## LoneCowboy

yeah right
i mean it's only been 2 months or more since we've seen moisture
why start now?


----------



## BUFF

Brian, Back on Sept 18th we had a misty day that kept the grass wet all day, it was like a heavy dew......
Hey wanna grab some breakfast this morning I'm heading down to Murdochs they have a sale on Carhart stuff going on.

David


----------



## MileHigh

BUFF;1080990 said:


> Brian, Back on Sept 18th we had a misty day that kept the grass wet all day, it was like a heavy dew......
> Hey wanna grab some breakfast this morning I'm heading down to Murdochs they have a sale on Carhart stuff going on.
> 
> David


heck...it was raining a bit here on that day.


----------



## LoneCowboy

yeah, hitting up murdoch's tomorrow after a couple jobs.
*****, I didn't see your post til now, even though I checked the site this morning.
shoot, was doing nothing but paying bills (yeah, not) today

ok guys
We're thinking of doing bumper stickers for giveaways for the trade show we do each year (Horse Expo) and need some ideas

figure our name/logo and some quick line on getting rid of their horse manures.


----------



## BUFF

Brian, not everything Carhart is on sale so beware.

Here's a couple catch phrases;

name/logo~
"_We enjoy taking our customer's crap" _
"_Taking crap is a way of life"_
"_You call it"Crap" we call it "Renewable Revenue"_
"_Your road apples are delicous to us"_


----------



## MileHigh

Let's do predictions for first plowable snowfall.

Mine is Oct31st, Nov1st.


----------



## LoneCowboy

we need to be more specific.
Monument might get snowfall long before say longmont.

how many inches and where?

and at this rate, Feb 1st, 2011


----------



## MileHigh

Well predictions for your own area...


----------



## LoneCowboy

well, how much accumulation?
and on the parking lot or the grass?

details man, we need details.


----------



## MileHigh

MileHigh;1081627 said:


> Let's do predictions for first plowable snowfall.
> 
> Mine is Oct31st, Nov1st.





MileHigh;1081659 said:


> Well predictions for your own area...





LoneCowboy;1081736 said:


> well, how much accumulation?
> and on the parking lot or the grass?
> 
> details man, we need details.


Well,

Giving that I said "plowable" the accumulation doesn't matter...lol.

Whatever your lowest trigger is and if your plowing or spreading...and yes on pavement, not grass.

So basically all I need is an inch to fall on the night of OCT 31 2010 in Golden CO.


----------



## tls22

Another big winter snowfall wise coming ur way denver


----------



## rob_cook2001

I hope your right tls22 :}


----------



## BUFF

The question is when is the weather going to hit, temps in the hi 70"s and low 80's is pretty misleading...........


----------



## rob_cook2001

BUFF;1082648 said:


> The question is when is the weather going to hit, temps in the hi 70"s and low 80's is pretty misleading...........


It is Colorado. We could have a 10 inch storm in the next 3 weeks...... Probably when I still have 4th cutting hay on the ground lol


----------



## MileHigh

tls22;1082627 said:


> Another big winter snowfall wise coming ur way denver


You had better be right Tim.


----------



## LoneCowboy

So, some dumba$$ backing his semi into my lot wiped out my fencepost.

Oh wait

that's MY semi :laughing:

That I"M driving. 

Damn, I'm a <red foreman voice> dumba$$

Hit (and I don't mean brushed) my own fencepost.

Oh well, poo happens.

It's cloudy out today, does that count for moisture?


----------



## BUFF

Robert you're absolutely right it is Colorado and it is what is it but usually there's something on the peaks by now.

Brian so are you going to reset the post in the same place..........


----------



## tls22

MileHigh;1082721 said:


> You had better be right Tim.


I was right last year...1 for 1


----------



## BUFF

"_was right last year...1 for 1 _"........ Does not make a trend but it has potential


----------



## LoneCowboy

well, if I was going to (aka, if my wife makes me), yeah, it has to go back in the same place.
it's the western rail fence, so you have to set them at the same point.
of course, I put it in, so each one has two bags of mixed concrete.
broke off at the dirt, going to be a MFer to get out.

for now, I'm leaving it. Really my fault, I do this turn a couple 100 times a year, I just messed it up and instead of resetting it and starting again, "ohhh, I can get it in"

not.:crying:


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

I just wanted to mention that it has snowed the past couple of days in Divide, Co. not a lot just enough to wet the ground.


----------



## In2toys

LoneCowboy;1082830 said:


> well, if I was going to (aka, if my wife makes me), yeah, it has to go back in the same place.
> it's the western rail fence, so you have to set them at the same point.
> of course, I put it in, so each one has two bags of mixed concrete.
> broke off at the dirt, going to be a MFer to get out.
> 
> for now, I'm leaving it. Really my fault, I do this turn a couple 100 times a year, I just messed it up and instead of resetting it and starting again, "ohhh, I can get it in"
> 
> not.:crying:


Put your forks on the skid & it should pop right out.


----------



## BUFF

In2toys;1083298 said:


> Put your forks on the skid & it should pop right out.


Going to your tackle box and grabbing a DuPont Spinner would be another way.....


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

I found this on a NOAA website

A Hot and Mainly Dry September
A broad ridge of high pressure which persisted over the Rockies during the past week helped to make September 2010 one of the driest and warmest on record across most of south central and southeast Colorado. A preliminary look at the data for the month has precipitation totals for Pueblo, Colorado Springs and Alamosa at 0.04, 0.09 and 0.73 inches, respectively.

The 0.04 inches recorded at Pueblo ties September 2010 as the 7th driest on record along with the 0.04 inches recorded in 1888. This amount is barely behind the "trace" of precipitation recorded in September of 1956, 1916 and 1892, the 0.02 inches recorded in 1954 and 1890, and the 0.03 inches recorded in September of 1895.

The 0.09 inches of precipitation received at Colorado Springs makes September 2010 the 8th driest on record; behind the "trace" of precipitation recorded in 1953 and 1919, the 0.02 inches recorded in 1945, the 0.05 inches reported in 1978 and the 0.08 inches received in 1943, 1914 and 1899.

The 0.73 inches of precipitation recorded at Alamosa in September of 2010 make it the 38th driest on record.

On a side note, most of the precipitation across the area was received on September 22, as a strong weather system moved across the state. Needless to say, if this system had not brought the moisture it did, September of 2010 could have been one of the driest on record.

The lack of precipitation allowed for temperatures to be well above seasonal averages across the area for the month of September. Preliminary data gives the average temperature at Pueblo, Colorado Springs and Alamosa at 68.6F, 67.0F and 58.1F, respectively.

The average temperature of 67.0F at Colorado Springs was a whopping 7.2F above normal and makes September 2010 the warmest on record, ahead of the 66.6F recorded in 1931. Breaking down the numbers even further, the average high and low temperature at Colorado Springs in September of 2010 was 83.2F and 50.7 F respectively, which are 9.1F and 5.3F above the monthly average, respectively.

The average temperature of 58.1F at Alamosa is 3.6F above normal and makes September 2010 the 4th warmest on record, behind the 59.0F recorded in 1933. Breaking down the numbers even further, the average high and low temperature for September at Alamosa was 79.6F and 36.6F respectively, which are 7.1F and 0.1F above normal, respectively.

The average temperature of 68.6F recorded at Pueblo is 3.8F above normal, and makes September 2010 the 11th warmest on record, behind the 71.0F recorded in 1931. Breaking down the numbers even further, the average high and low temperature at Pueblo for September was 88.7F and 48.5F respectively, which is 7.9F above normal and 0.2F below normal, respectively.

>These data are preliminary and have not undergone final quality control by The National Climatic Data Center /NCDC/. Therefore...these data are subject to revision. Final and certified climate data can be accessed at www.ncdc,noaa.gov.

>>"trace" is defined as less than 0.01 of an inch of precipitation

>>>Alamosa Climate Data: Normals (1971-2000), Extremes (1932-Present)

Colorado Springs Climate Data: Normals (1971-2000), Extremes (1895-Present)

Pueblo Climate Data: Normals (1971-2000), Extremes (1888-Present)


----------



## bsuds

Well lets hope this crappy, warm, dry, weather stops, and we get some ****** snow this October!


----------



## BUFF

bsuds;1083815 said:


> Well lets hope this crappy, warm, dry, weather stops, and we get some ****** snow this October!


I second that, woke up @ 5a and it was 55*. Whats up with that?


----------



## bsuds

We got some rain in golden tonight. At least 50% of the formula was there today. Now all we need is it to be cold at the same time, and ba da bing..Snow! At least we had some moisture though.


----------



## jomofo

It snowed up here in Summit Co above about 11,5K'... We've had some good frost/dustings a couple of mornings, but this was the best so far. A couple of ski areas are scheduled to start making snow tonight.


----------



## LoneCowboy

anybody run (or know anybody) who runs a 3 yard (plus or minus) loader that they want to sub out for a job (not snow, probably 1 big long solid day)

let me know

ok, I told you it wouldn't rain this week.
although it's only October 9th and I might finally have to turn off the A/C in the house.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Itty, bitty, teeny, weeny snowflakes here today. I was outside finishing up some welding and noticed them hitting my mask. Lasted for about 5 minutes but they were enough to get my hopes up!


----------



## In2toys

I was digging a trench for a water line just south of Franktown today & it sure felt like snow as I was loading up... Freaking sandstone... I had to use the skid with the auger to dig 4' deep holes every 2 feet then clean it out with the mini ex. POS mini ex rental doesn't have the weight or the power to dig in that stuff. But it's done & it's beer thirty.


----------



## cold_and_tired

So it's rained maybe twice since August and then it rains all weekend. The same weekend that I have to be outside welding up my plow attachment for the skid steer. 

I CAN"T WAIT FOR SNOW!!!!

I got the plow all fabbed up but it was dark as I was laying the last beads. Wings go on tomorrow and I will get some pics up.


----------



## LoneCowboy

yeah, we got some drizzle off and on yesterday (Saturday was real nice though) and it rained last night, don't know how much though. 
another few inches and we might actually be able to work the ground.


----------



## In2toys

it rained here quite a bit yesterday. I was in the shop fabbing up a Bobcat door to fit my Deere. I had to make some hinges, & cut the bottom corners to miss the hydraulic cylinders, but when I'm done it should look pretty decent. Much better than the vinyl anyway.


----------



## MileHigh

gosh darn grass is still growing...I'm sick of firing up the mowers...by now usually I'm cutting just because of the money...not because the grass is still growing and I have to.

good little bit of rain...hopefully we can stay on that track.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Here are some pics of my fresh new skid plow. Fabrication is 90% done. I want to add some lateral stabilization to the chain bar but we'll see how things go after the first storm. It still needs the hydraulic plumbing, some welds cleaned up and a coat of paint.

I got all of the ideas from guys here on plowsite. I really like the design of the mount. I put all the weight of the backhoe on it and there was no flex and it felt extremely strong. I had a buddy put it through it's paces out on the street. If it was going to break, I wanted it to break at home and not on an account at three in the morning. He was pretty mean to it and nothing bent broke or snagged.

Behind it is the Kubota L39 that I am thinking of buying as long as I can get a cab at a good price.

I uploaded a few pics of the plow as I got it. It hit a curb hard enough to put compound bends in the A-arms. I had to cut those out and fab new ones.


----------



## MileHigh

your neighbors grass looks just like mine.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Yeah, it's a stinkin rental house. The owner asked me to put sod in but he didn't want to spend the money on a replacement backflow. I told him there was no way in heck that a renter was going to keep the grass green but he insisted. I installed the sod and it stayed green for about a week. What you see is the end result after a summer of no water.


----------



## MileHigh

I can see the overspray from your pop up heads hitting the only green part of there lawn.

So they didn't want to pay like $190?...that what I can sweat a new one in for.

Anyways...plows are looking good and ready to scrape it in...


----------



## cold_and_tired

I offered to do it for the cost of materials and a beer and he still wouldn't go for it!


----------



## MileHigh

cold_and_tired;1086654 said:


> I offered to do it for the cost of materials and a beer and he still wouldn't go for it!


It was probably the beer that put him over...

Are both of your meyer plows poly?...I can't tell if the one for your ford is or not.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Just the skid plow is poly. The other is a steel EZ mount express. I've never used a poly plow before, in fact I don't know anyone that uses one. I can't wait to see how it does this year.

A little side note, NOAA is calling for trace amounts of snow in Monument tonight


----------



## rob_cook2001

I am just hoping the rain forecasted for tomorrow can wait until afternoon. I have 30 acres of hay I would like to get up with no more rain. Then cut the last 60 acres after the rain. Can't wait to be done with hay and start plowing some snow. MileHigh looks like I will be plowing off 136th/Colorado and 136th and Zuni this season.
Robert


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

Cold and tired. Your neighbors don't mind you working on euipment. I have been painting plows for the past couple of days and I am just waitng for a call from the HOA's


----------



## LoneCowboy

coldandtired, I have a purpose made plow for a quick attach (skid, tractor, whatever)
and it's much shorter from plow to quick attach plate than the one in your picture.
I'll try to get a picture for you later today.

looking at your picture, I see why too.
the QA plate is basically welded right behind where the side to side cylinders hook into the frame. That long point beyond doesn't exist.

Also, no chain, up down is controlled by the tractor.

also, there's a box that the hydraulics run into and then the hoses run from the box to the tractor.
I think it allows it to bleed one side into the other. if you hit one side it will flip back to the other side if overpressured. (does that make sense? horrible english there)
in the first picture it's part #33, and the legend calls it a "bypass relief valve"

here's a parts schematic









and then the QA plate just welds to that big bar.








I hope that helps.
I will take a picture later too. (If i can find the wife's camera)


----------



## cold_and_tired

ForestEdgeSnow;1086900 said:


> Cold and tired. Your neighbors don't mind you working on euipment. I have been painting plows for the past couple of days and I am just waitng for a call from the HOA's


No, not really. I got lucky and moved into a neighborhood of blue collar working people. I have one neighbor that is a carpenter, one that is an electrician, a surveyor and a car body guy. We all get together on Friday nights and have a dart game and drink beers.

They all know what is involved in snow plowing and know that I have to do some noisy work in order to get ready for the season. They all just kind of "blackmail" me though. I welded up some fender guards for the electricians boat trailer, repaired the surveyors ATV plow and build some TV stands for the body guy.

Lone- I can see how that design would work better. I could definitely modify the existing plow to something similar. Thanks for the drawings.


----------



## LoneCowboy

well I FINALLY got a quote back for that dagleman blade that I posted pics of 2 FREAKING WEEKS AGO. (clearly don't expect any timely service)

for that blade for the SS

*$11,000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## cold_and_tired

Thats insane!!


----------



## rob_cook2001

Damn Brian. Could get rich selling what ever they are smoking.
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy

yeah
that's what I thought

unbelievable.

It can't possibly be 4 times more productive than a plain pusher box, or twice as productive as a Kage/Snow Wolf type setup.
25% maybe, but not double

that's just crazy.


----------



## MileHigh

rob_cook2001;1086887 said:


> MileHigh looks like I will be plowing off 136th/Colorado and 136th and Zuni this season.
> Robert


Very nice Rob.

Weren't you on those sites last year?...I remember you talking about the 136/colo kings..

Marc.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I only plowed them a few times, I was usually in Greeley but Ill be supervising these two sites this year.
Robert


----------



## MileHigh

rob_cook2001;1087569 said:


> I only plowed them a few times, I was usually in Greeley but Ill be supervising these two sites this year.
> Robert


I'll have to come check your work out sometimes when it storms..


----------



## rob_cook2001

MileHigh;1088047 said:


> I'll have to come check your work out sometimes when it storms..


That works, we can go for a beer after you admire my work lol.
Robert


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

Looking at weather.com I think I might see some snow and be able to drop a blade on the 20th.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I am not ready for snow yet lol, need to get some more hay done.


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

Neither I am realy I still want to paint 2 of my plows and change the fillter and fluid in all of them. Snow is my only source of income between now and febuary so I cannot wait to be able to actually push some snow. I think I make more in snow than some do all year so I am not complaining at all. You probably make 10 x what I make so I am not bragging at all. I feel like I am an athlete training and waiting for the game I have probally spent 14 k so far since the end of may in snow equipment so I really want to put it to work. Have a great night.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Hot...

My guess for my first plowable event is November 18th.


----------



## rob_cook2001

cold_and_tired;1089008 said:


> Hot...
> 
> My guess for my first plowable event is November 18th.


That sounds pretty good to me. Should be able to get my hay up by then...... I hope lol


----------



## LoneCowboy

Ok, I have one customer (non-snow) who is just killing me.
I've done a lot of work for this guy (very profitable work), so he gets some leeway.

but damnnnnnnnnnnnnnn, i gotta vent to someone.

He keeps setting up and cancelling appointments to come out and do an quote for this years seeding.
with decent notice, but still.
now he says "saturday is fine"

great

*WHAT TIME????????????????*


----------



## cold_and_tired

I would show up as early as possible before he cancels on you again. Wake him up if you have to.


----------



## MileHigh

look out for OCT 27-29th...


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

I hope it snows than historcally it snow right around halloween


----------



## MileHigh

where you guys buying ur bagged rock salt?

I've been going to ewing irrigation the last few years...there at 340 and up a skid.

I just bought a spreader from angelos-supplies and they wanted way too much to freight some salt out here.


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

Mile High are you using it for walks Cause I use rapid thaw I buy it for 138 a ton from pioneer. What kind of spreader did you get? The rapid thaw I have works extermly well for me and my clients. I am going to buy some calcium chloride for walks from a fellow in Parker for just under 13 a bag. I pick up rock salt just under 5 a bag from walmart. let me know if you find anything cheaper.

Thank You
Justin


----------



## BUFF

MileHigh;1091022 said:


> where you guys buying ur bagged rock salt?
> 
> I've been going to ewing irrigation the last few years...there at 340 and up a skid.
> 
> I just bought a spreader from angelos-supplies and they wanted way too much to freight some salt out here.


I've been getting Morgro Ice Melt products from FRS Snow Plow in Windsor, CO

http://www.frsequipmentsales.com/

They've treated me pretty well, the nice thing about these guys is they offer 24hr service during snow events. You call them in the middle of the night and they'll meet you at the store.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Whenever I need bagged, I use Miracle Melt from Sams Club. $5-7 for a 50 lb bag. 

Did you just buy the TGS06? I have been running rapid thaw through mine without many issues.


----------



## LoneCowboy

I"ve bought straight salt (rock salt) from American Pride Co-Op in Henderson (hwy 85 just south of E470). 2 years ago it was $5.50 a bag ($275 a pallet). Its probably cheaper than that now. ok, you owe me, I just called. $5.94/bag
calcium chloride or mag chloride for $14/bag
Everything blended: $17.07 (mag chloride, calcium chloride, urea, something else I missed)

I don't really like straight rock salt.

CPS (the sprinkler guys) have pretty good ice melt mix, I was getting for $9/bag (49 on a pallet, don't ask, I don't know why)

I got some other mix from Midwest Materials for $9.50/bag for a pallet in the spring. I honestly like the CPS mix better.

this was all picked up at the store. Although I know the Co-Op delivers for free if it's 2 pallets or more.


----------



## MileHigh

Thx for the replies.



ForestEdgeSnow;1091026 said:


> Mile High are you using it for walks Cause I use rapid thaw I buy it for 138 a ton from pioneer. What kind of spreader did you get? The rapid thaw I have works extermly well for me and my clients. I am going to buy some calcium chloride for walks from a fellow in Parker for just under 13 a bag. I pick up rock salt just under 5 a bag from walmart. let me know if you find anything cheaper.
> 
> Thank You
> Justin


Justin. I bought a tailgate spreader cause I couldn't justify a vbox for what I'm doing at this point...So throwing rapid thaw would be an issue being bulk for me.

$5 a bag?..Everytime I've been to WM to look at there shyt in the middle of the night...IT IS NEVER THERE. Maybe I can have my local one order me up some..I would for that price.



BUFF;1091055 said:


> I've been getting Morgro Ice Melt products from FRS Snow Plow in Windsor, CO
> 
> http://www.frsequipmentsales.com/
> 
> They've treated me pretty well, the nice thing about these guys is they offer 24hr service during snow events. You call them in the middle of the night and they'll meet you at the store.


Thx. I called them up and there at 6.49 for the blend. -25. good price.



cold_and_tired;1091080 said:


> Whenever I need bagged, I use Miracle Melt from Sams Club. $5-7 for a 50 lb bag.
> 
> Did you just buy the TGS06? I have been running rapid thaw through mine without many issues.


I'll check it out...hell that's where I buy most of my food anyways.

And yes...TGSO6. Couldn't pass on the ridiculous price angelos had on it. It was 4-6 hundred cheaper than the dealers out here. 250 for freight. Here by FRI.

You should post a pic of your screen you fabbed for it...I will need to do similar as I have one site I will be mixing in some sand on the lot.

I know you have the equipment...but is loading bulk into a TG a PITA?



LoneCowboy;1091082 said:


> I"ve bought straight salt (rock salt) from American Pride Co-Op in Henderson (hwy 85 just south of E470). 2 years ago it was $5.50 a bag ($275 a pallet). Its probably cheaper than that now. ok, you owe me, I just called. $5.94/bag
> calcium chloride or mag chloride for $14/bag
> Everything blended: $17.07 (mag chloride, calcium chloride, urea, something else I missed)
> 
> I don't really like straight rock salt.
> 
> CPS (the sprinkler guys) have pretty good ice melt mix, I was getting for $9/bag (49 on a pallet, don't ask, I don't know why)
> 
> I got some other mix from Midwest Materials for $9.50/bag for a pallet in the spring. I honestly like the CPS mix better.
> 
> this was all picked up at the store. Although I know the Co-Op delivers for free if it's 2 pallets or more.


Appreciate you calling Brian.

Totally forgot about the Co-Op...I buy weed killer there.

Sounds like a KA price. I will jump on that if need be.

Tell me your issues with rock salt.

I need RS for the lots(maybe not if you convince me otherwise)...and CC $$$$ for the walks...I will get CC as needed, and buy a bunch of salt now.


----------



## LoneCowboy

MileHigh;1091174 said:


> Thx for the replies.
> 
> Tell me your issues with rock salt.
> 
> I need RS for the lots(maybe not if you convince me otherwise)...and CC $$$$ for the walks...I will get CC as needed, and buy a bunch of salt now.


Well.
it works
but I think there are better (albeit more expensive) alternatives.

it's not all the same size (it's crushed rock salt), so it tends to jam the spreader (as the big pieces can't go thru), so you run it wide open and put down too much.

doesn't work well at all when it gets really cold out (below 0)

it comes in paper bags (like fertilizer), so unless your truck is covered, you have to carry it in buckets.

But it's cheap. (and you are a member of the co-op right? costs $10 once, and you get some portion of what you spend back each year. Two years ago we go back $1500!!!! (we did a LOT of fertilizer). Even last year we got back like $300. Free money).

Angelo's rules. They have the cheapest plow stakes by far. 41 cents last year.


----------



## MileHigh

LoneCowboy;1091616 said:


> Well.
> it works
> but I think there are better (albeit more expensive) alternatives.
> 
> it's not all the same size (it's crushed rock salt), so it tends to jam the spreader (as the big pieces can't go thru), so you run it wide open and put down too much.
> 
> doesn't work well at all when it gets really cold out (below 0)
> 
> it comes in paper bags (like fertilizer), so unless your truck is covered, you have to carry it in buckets.
> 
> But it's cheap. (and you are a member of the co-op right? costs $10 once, and you get some portion of what you spend back each year. Two years ago we go back $1500!!!! (we did a LOT of fertilizer). Even last year we got back like $300. Free money).
> 
> Angelo's rules. They have the cheapest plow stakes by far. 41 cents last year.


Paper bags?...that blows...forget that...lol.

Not a member...but for 10 bucks..wth...I'll just start buying materials from them...other than rock salt.


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

So I still think it is not going to snow this winter. I honestly can't remeber it being this since 2002 any thoughts. I live around 9500 ft and we have always had a plowable event before the 20th. 

Just thinking allowed

Justin


----------



## rob_cook2001

Justin,
It will snow, just relax. LOL
Robert


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

No worries thanks Rob I am actually greatful for the time to spend extra time painting and changing the fliud. Applying fluid film and some major home improvement projects.

Thanks 
Justin


----------



## rob_cook2001

I am happy its not snowing yet to. I really won't be ready for another 2 weeks.
Robert


----------



## cold_and_tired

Hey guys, I got pulled over by state patrol today. I was taking my spreader up to my storage unit and was pulled over because the spreader blocks the rear license plate. The trooper was cool about it but really couldn't offer any advise about how to remedy the situation other than moving the license plate to the spreader every time I hook onto it. 

Anyway, just a heads up for everyone.


----------



## LoneCowboy

that still won't work though, because the license plate is required to be lit.
so sticking it on the spreader won't work.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Yeah, I dont think I am ever going to move the license plate. I have to haul the spreader twice a year during nice weather. If they really want to bug me about it during a storm, then I guess that's their problem.


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

Cold and Tired I got pulled over for that same issue by a county cop and city cop and It was the same deal. I asked for advice and they could not help. It was on warm days when I got pulled over both times. The biggest issue they had was that they could not identfy my vehicle. because of the plow infront and spreader in the back. I also ask how the school district and the city does it because they have the same equipment I ask them who else on the entire county has a bright orange spreader and a bright red V plow. They just laughed because no one in my county has a spreader. 


Thanks 
Justin


----------



## LoneCowboy

I've just received my snow contract back from the lawyer.
It's bleeping awesome.
2 pages, well organized, easy to use and easy to understand.
Better, I'm well protected specifically in Colorado.

ok, I'm going to make an offer here.
I've got about $2000 in it (lawyers ain't cheap).
If anyone wants to spend about 1/4th less than 2 grand, I'd be happy to sell it to you.
I've got in Word and you will need to change venue and of course the logo and company name throughout.
but legally it would be the same.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Where the F were you a month ago Brian? I could have saved some money!


----------



## LoneCowboy

working on the dang contract.
went back and forth a lot.
Sometimes lawyers miss that whole "it has to be done BEFORE snow season starts"


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

I wish you guys had said somthing I have a really good contract I would have shared. I only spent like $500 on it though. I think it is pretty iron clad it is about 7 pages though.

Thank You
Justin


----------



## LoneCowboy

no offense
but as a customer, I'm not signing a 7 page contract for well anything. car, house, boat, death benefits. hell, even the contract with the lawyer (which is a cover anything) was only like 5 pages.

You might want to rethink that.
probably scares people away. (certainly does)



The lawyer told me, shorter contracts cost more money. (harder to be as protective in fewer words, takes more editing)


----------



## MileHigh

My agreement is a Three pager...probably extended to 4 by next season.

LOL...I have signed a 21 page contract, with an extra 6 page agreement.:laughing:


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

No worries. I understand I find that the costumers actually like it. It makes them feel safer and more protected because they are used to signing only a one page contract that says it we will actuallly plow the snow and when and how we will do it. They find it to be more proffesonal.

Thank You
Justin


----------



## LoneCowboy

So, there I am, running equipment to be fixed (do not buy NH compact tractors, bigger is fine, compact, bad) at Ron's Equipment in Ft Collins (they do all my work, they rock) and of course, I have to roll thru the port. (Prospect and I-25)

Get there, no problem
Unload, decide to sweep the deck of the trailer (since it's actually empty for the first time in months) and get back on.
Get back down to I-25 and go into the port
Get weighing, they realize I"m empty, the sign says "return to highway"
Sweet, off we....................
wait, why are those guys at the inspection station?
And why are they waving at me??????

Damn damn damn double damn.

putter over into the inspection station.

"have you had a roadside in the last month or so?"
no officer (like 2.5 years, but I ain't telling him that)

takes my information and papers and wanders off.

I'm just hanging out.

Comes back after like 15 minutes and says "we did a level 3 inspection and........."






























"you're good to go, you passed!"


OUTFREAKINGSTANDING


----------



## cold_and_tired

Seriously? Nothing with a level 3 roadside? Your truck must be clean enough to eat off of!!


----------



## LoneCowboy

it must have just been a visual
I wasn't there for more than 15 minutes, I didn't have to do the leak down test, run the lights, nothing.

I was empty too.

still, I passed , it counts as a passed roadside for CSA wesport


----------



## cold_and_tired

What the freaking heck happened to the Broncos?


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

I do not even want to think about. I just know some people will be looking for new jobs at the end of season.


----------



## MileHigh

How does that happen playing the raiders??

You'll know were total crap if we lose to AT next week...LOL


----------



## rob_cook2001

I am not a very big sports fan (ok shoot me now lol). But what a JOKE. 
When we all meeting up for a beer?
Robert


----------



## MileHigh

MileHigh;1095826 said:


> How does that happen playing the raiders??
> 
> You'll know were total crap if we lose to AT next week...LOL


lose to "AT"???

meant to type SF.


----------



## MileHigh

a Beer sounds pretty good right now.


----------



## rob_cook2001

The flood stage in brighton has some pretty GOOD dark beers for $2 a pint.


----------



## MileHigh

never been or heard of.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Pretty good microbrewery. Anyone know about this storm coming into the mountains?? Sounds like summit county is going to get pounded.... Anyone know of snow removal companies that may need some help up there?? My skid it loaded on the trailer and ready to make some money if i have a chance lol.


----------



## LoneCowboy

the bronco's "coach" sucks, has for 2 years now
color me not impressed

couldn't hold Shanahan's jockstrap.


----------



## xtreem3d

my wife is vacationing in greeley and said it was sleeting in Estes park yesterday and snow somewhere later that night? BTW said this was about 10 feet from here at estes park
steve


----------



## rob_cook2001

xtreem3d;1096330 said:


> my wife is vacationing in greeley and said it was sleeting in Estes park yesterday and snow somewhere later that night? BTW said this was about 10 feet from here at estes park
> steve


There are elk EVERYWHERE up in Estes.


----------



## MileHigh

LoneCowboy;1096305 said:


> the bronco's "coach" sucks, has for 2 years now
> color me not impressed
> 
> couldn't hold Shanahan's jockstrap.


in total agreement over here.


----------



## LoneCowboy

xtreem3d;1096330 said:


> my wife is vacationing in greeley
> steve


Wait

What's wrong with this sentence?

:laughing:


----------



## rob_cook2001

LoneCowboy;1096402 said:


> Wait
> 
> What's wrong with this sentence?
> 
> :laughing:


Brian. I saw that to and chose not to bite lol


----------



## BUFF

IMO Professional Sports has severally gone down hill in the past 10yrs. It seems when the baby boomers where being replaced by gang bangers is when it turned to ****.

Brian the Missouri thing should have been a hint, the Show Me State..........
It's safer than going south of the border, plus they have a sweet feedlot to admire.....:bluebounc


----------



## LoneCowboy

update on ice melt prices
Was in CPS (the sprinkler place, locations all over) today

Their ice melt (which I like a lot)

$7.99/50lb bag if you buy a pallet.


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

Do you know what is in it. I am going to try and mix my own of Soduim chloride and Calicum. I found Clacium chloride for a 12.60 for half a pallet I am going to pick up on friday. I was corious what you thought.

Thank You
Justin Haynes


----------



## MileHigh

LoneCowboy;1097438 said:


> update on ice melt prices
> Was in CPS (the sprinkler place, locations all over) today
> 
> Their ice melt (which I like a lot)
> 
> $7.99/50lb bag if you buy a pallet.


I already purchased some "melt off" from Ewing...$6.95/bag w/pallet.



ForestEdgeSnow;1097456 said:


> Do you know what is in it. I am going to try and mix my own of Soduim chloride and Calicum. I found Clacium chloride for a 12.60 for half a pallet I am going to pick up on friday. I was corious what you thought.
> 
> Thank You
> Justin Haynes


I have yet to get any CC...Where did you find it for 12.60 Justin? I need some.


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

Some guy in parker I called about a 7 difffernt places of the internet and they said this guy was the best guy around I can pm you his number if you I live in Woodland Park I so I am picking up half a pallet on friday.


----------



## MileHigh

^^^Send it over^^

Thanks,
Marc.


----------



## cold_and_tired

We had a few snowflakes in the Springs today! First I had seen since April.


----------



## rob_cook2001

No snow tonight but DAMN that wind was cold tonight. Winter is almost here. They are saying 70 on Friday though so I think I will take advantage of that and do some touch up painting on my Skid. Should probably get around to installing wings on our plows in the next few days to.
Robert


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

It is about 10 out tonight at my house and we probably got an inch of snow the other day but not enough to drop a blade. In town the roads were nothing but wet.

Justin


----------



## LoneCowboy

it STILL hasn't hit freezing here.

crazy weather. (yeah, I know, welcome to colorado, it's just "different")


----------



## BUFF

*Wind*

May not have froze yet, but the wind chill was a cold one. We had some 75+ gust Monday night, lost a bunch of shingles and raised havoc with the rest. Now just waiting for the adjuster to show up.


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/images/pub/Winter_Outlook_2010_11.pdf I found this today on NOAA I hope this helps.

Thanks 
Justin


----------



## cold_and_tired

Looks to me like a drier and warmer winter. I'm glad I signed a seasonal this year


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

Yep thats what I was afraid of I am just glad I have 5 good seasonals

Justin


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

Here is some more weather information

Here are the 2 new links.

Norhtern Colorado http://www.crh.noaa.gov/images/bou/showimages/lanina2_2010-11.pdf

Souteast and central colorado http://www.crh.noaa.gov/images/pub/Winter_Outlook_2010_11.pdf


----------



## BUFF

Typical Government document, 29 pages, 24 pages of blah blah the, page 25 has the punch line the 3 pages of more blah blah. So in a nut shell we'll get what we get and their saying a average year...seems like a safe forecast.


----------



## cold_and_tired

October 29th and I was doing some tree watering at an account in a t-shirt and shorts! Does anyone else see something wrong with this picture?

Shouldn't we all be getting ready for a snow storm? 83 degrees in Monument today, unbelievable.


----------



## LoneCowboy

60's and 70's all next week too
crazy

crazy dry out there too.

got my tractor (little TC45) back from the mechanic.
it was ONLY $2000 (we actually expected about $5000)

If you had told me 5 years ago I could gross what I grossed last month AND LOSE MONEY for the month I would have told you you were insane.

ugh
depressing


----------



## cold_and_tired

Typical Colorado. Monument had a good dusting this morning but it was gone by 9:00 am. The rest of the week looks sunny and warm.


----------



## LoneCowboy

why my insurance agent kicks a$$

2.5 years ago I had a snow removal claim. (BS fraud one, i fought like hell)

I won.
nothing paid out.
I still had to pay $250 for the "investigation" to the insurance company.

6 weeks ago I get a bill from this same company (who I no longer have) that says I owe another $140.

Now, who really cares about $140? But it's an insurance company and it's ********. it's not even overdue, they just decided I should pay another $140.

i call, get no answer, etc.
dump it off to my agent (that's what they are for)

Finally get a call back from insurance company a week ago "I can send you a screen print"
I don't care, it's a BS charge, and I"m not paying it
I get a "overdue notice" on Saturday
I write my agent this morning and say "handle it, I'm tired of dealing with this, it's BS" (and he agrees it's BS)
He calls the guy up, the insurance company guys HANGS UP ON MY AGENT. The agent gets his boss on the line. blah blah blah
The guy calls me back like an hour later
"we're sorry Mr Lone Cowboy, we apologize for all this, this is clearly a billing error and there is no money due. PLUS, the billing 2 years ago was in error, since nothing was paid out, nothing should have been owed, and so we will be sending you a check for $250"

:redbounce

My agent kicks a$$


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

I think that is awesome that you were able to get some money back from insurance company LoneCowboy.

Cold and Tired I got 1/2 inch of snow at my house it came around 7 and was gone by 11 the it Iced up the highway the worst I have seen in years ran a traffic accident with the local fd we actually shut the highway done with CSP for an hour due to it being so icy. We had an 18 wheeler jack knife infront of me. We actauly had to tell about 7 big rigs that they need to chain up at least one wheel after this happened. I found it very intersting to see how many people can not drive in Icy conditions all common sense whent out the window this morning at mile marker 61

Justin


----------



## LoneCowboy

forest edge snow,

Where are you?

near what city?


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

I live in Divide I plow from there to the springs. We get snow early but not as much as the central mountains. My house is at 9700 ft so when most people get rain we will get snow.

Justin


----------



## rob_cook2001

cold_and_tired;1102573 said:


> Typical Colorado. Monument had a good dusting this morning but it was gone by 9:00 am. The rest of the week looks sunny and warm.


I am ready for snow but I am sure putting up nice hay lol The news said something about the 15th... we will see.


----------



## cold_and_tired

rob_cook2001;1103568 said:


> I am ready for snow but I am sure putting up nice hay lol The news said something about the 15th... we will see.


Would you hurry up and finish with the stinkin hay?!?!?! I think you have jinxed us all this year! :crying:

On a side note, I'm pretty sure that I the 15th as my bet for my first plowable event.


----------



## LoneCowboy

Divide makes sense.
I see your posts and I see Southern Colorado and I think "Pueblo"

but of course that can't be right, so I get confused. (easily done I know)


----------



## rob_cook2001

So I am the bad guy? lol Hay will all be DONE tomorrow ok.
Robert


----------



## cold_and_tired

rob_cook2001;1104315 said:


> So I am the bad guy? lol Hay will all be DONE tomorrow ok.
> Robert


Thats good because I was ready to come up there and get it done myself. 

Hopefully they were all round or large square bales because I am sick and tired of bucking small bales. I grew up on a ranch and unloaded countless semi trucks full of hay. Funny thing is that when I moved out, the parents "did the math" and decided to go to round bales with a shiny new John Deere to move them around with.


----------



## In2toys

cold_and_tired;1104347 said:


> Thats good because I was ready to come up there and get it done myself.
> 
> Hopefully they were all round or large square bales because I am sick and tired of bucking small bales. I grew up on a ranch and unloaded countless semi trucks full of hay. Funny thing is that when I moved out, the parents "did the math" and decided to go to round bales with a shiny new John Deere to move them around with.


I heard that... In Iowa we pulled the wagon behind the baler & Dad & I switched off loading the wagon, shortly after I left, He started hiring the neighbor with a thrower baler to do it, or have it round baled once the dairy cows went down the road. ALL our hay IMMEDIATELY went into the hay mow though,


----------



## bsuds

I need Fuc#en snow. It is still 60 degrees out WTF. SNOW...SNOW...SNOW...SNOW


----------



## MileHigh

bsuds;1104647 said:


> I need Fuc#en snow. It is still 60 degrees out WTF. SNOW...SNOW...SNOW...SNOW


LOL...blame it on Rob Cook and his never ending hay.


----------



## BUFF

MileHigh;1105482 said:


> LOL...blame it on Rob Cook and his never ending hay.


Way to go Robert...........enough is enough


----------



## LoneCowboy

make more hay, Rob

I get to take care of the other end.


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1105554 said:


> make more hay, Rob
> 
> I get to take care of the other end.


You're always thinking about **** aren't you Brian......xysport


----------



## LoneCowboy

My mama says I always liked playing the mud.

I might have gotten mud and poo confused at some point though.

Honestly, all that poo looks like money to me.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Nothing Wrong with working with POO if it makes money.....
You all can quit complaining I am DONE with hay for the year. About 1500 tons this year!! And with any luck it will be my last year doing custom work. Trying to buy a big place of my own before spring, we will see. NOW LET IT SNOW.
Robert


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

LET IT SNOW well said Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy

they are calling rain/snow/possible next tues/wed/thurs

we shall see

certainly ridiculously dry out there.

I suppose that means Rob is scheduled to finish on Monday.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Nope Brian, ALL DONE. Ill clean up the equipment tomorrow and Sunday and get it parked in the shop.
I guess I better get the wings picked up and put on the plows lol.
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy

well, that should pretty much guarantee it then.

you heard from The Rob, rain/snow next week.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Just as long as we don't get snow from the 19th through the 22nd. I'm heading to Oklahoma to do some hog hunting.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I am secluded to go to Kansas from the 15th to the 19th to go Pheasant hunting. You Rifle or bow hunting hogs?? Brian I do NOT predict the weather lol.
Robert


----------



## BUFF

*Snow later this week........*

The weather wizzards are predicting snow later this week, could this be the 1st plowable event or just another "white lie"..............prsport


----------



## cold_and_tired

Going with rifles Robert. My uncle has a few thousand acres and a few thousand wild hogs. Last year, I came home with over 400 lbs of pork.


----------



## rob_cook2001

cold_and_tired;1108789 said:


> Going with rifles Robert. My uncle has a few thousand acres and a few thousand wild hogs. Last year, I came home with over 400 lbs of pork.


Let me know If he needs a few more of those hogs killed, My brother and I could use a hog hunt lol.

I hope we get some snow but I think the ground will be to warm for it to stick. We will see.
Robert


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

It iced up the roads in Teller county last monday. I think I might be droping a blade twice this week.

fingers crossed.

Justin


----------



## Plow Babe

We had our first plowable storm October 25 - 27. Between 6 and 12 inches. It's been warm and sunny since then, but we're supposed to get some more this week . . . we'll see!


----------



## MileHigh

F250 is in the shop again for what I believe are injection issues.

Yep, I'm pissed.


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

That means it is going to snow. Any time I have a truck down it snows. I am sorry to hear that mile high


----------



## BUFF

MileHigh;1109085 said:


> F250 is in the shop again for what I believe are injection issues.
> 
> Yep, I'm pissed.


I had 2 injectors go out on my 00 7.3, make sure you have the internal wire harness in the valve cover replaced too. The heat cycles makes them bridle, moving them around to replace injectors can cause further issues.


----------



## MileHigh

-FICM(fuel injection control module) is damaged
-EGR Valve clogged.
-$1746 

Absolute BS.

Those duramax's are looking pretty nice now.


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

That sucks.


----------



## LoneCowboy

ohhhhhhhhh, I'd be pissed 
is that a 6.0?????????

man, that's worse than my big trucks (well, not really, but damn near as bad)

And,as a proud owner of a duramax, it's got issues too. The one i freaking sold had no issues in 44,000miles, but the one I kept................................grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## MileHigh

Holy crap.

My truck must have been running like some major POOPOO, because it's feels real good now.

But I predict another issue in the next 10k.:crying:

It's a 6.0 Brian.


----------



## cold_and_tired

HMMM my 7.3 has never given me any issues. Sorry, had to rub it in a little.

Anyway, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

2-4" for us tomorrow night and 3-5" on Thursday. I was only a week off on my prediction.


----------



## LoneCowboy

well
at least with the 6.0, you aren't alone in your pain.

The 7.3 was a great motor
The 6.0, well, isn't.


----------



## In2toys

Do a google search for FICM. I was going to buy a truck on cl this summer that needed one. The guy said it was a 1500 part if I recall. I found one online for under $500... He called me the night before I was going to go buy it & said someone showed up that night with the cash. This was a 2003 or 2004 for around $2300 just because of the ficm...


----------



## MileHigh

LoneCowboy;1109688 said:


> well
> at least with the 6.0, you aren't alone in your pain.
> 
> The 7.3 was a great motor
> The 6.0, well, isn't.


Ya, the 7.3 was definitely a more reliable motor than the 6.0 in there stock form.

But the 6.0 has quite a bit more power stock as well.


----------



## MileHigh

In2toys;1109743 said:


> Do a google search for FICM. I was going to buy a truck on cl this summer that needed one. The guy said it was a 1500 part if I recall. I found one online for under $500... He called me the night before I was going to go buy it & said someone showed up that night with the cash. This was a 2003 or 2004 for around $2300 just because of the ficm...


I would wonder what else was wrong with it if he was getting rid of it for such a simple repair.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I hope we get some snow soon but with how warm it is I don't see it sticking. 
The 6.0's had issues but If you make a few changes they are a good motor. 
Spend a little money tuning it and deleting the EGR and a lot of problems go away. 
Still sorry to hear about it, breakdowns just SUCK.
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy

rob_cook2001;1109882 said:


> Spend a little money tuning it and deleting the EGR and a lot of problems go away.
> Still sorry to hear about it, breakdowns just SUCK.
> Robert


Ohhhh, Mr I live in Weld County, you can't do that in emssions land (where MileHigh also lives)
It's a physical check, then it has to pass the dyno check. ($60 to $100)

don't you feel safer and more secure?


----------



## BUFF

A buddy of mine has a 6.0 with about 160k on it, he was told by the dealer to run the hell out it like 2 stroke because they have issue with plugging up the EGR. He also dropped the muffler & cat and runs a striaght pipe (he's in Wyo). Hasn't had any problems with motor or automatic, he uses this truck for towing around 10K on the hi way. I guess he got lucky.
My 08 6.4 threw a engine light warning at around 35K, I brought it in and they re flashed the computer. They never really said why it needed it but it's now at a different rev level.
All I know is it runs better and I've picked up about 1.5MPG


----------



## rob_cook2001

LoneCowboy;1109997 said:


> Ohhhh, Mr I live in Weld County, you can't do that in emssions land (where MileHigh also lives)
> It's a physical check, then it has to pass the dyno check. ($60 to $100)
> 
> don't you feel safer and more secure?


You don't like farmers now you don't like guys who live in weld county? lol
And a 6.0 will pass a visual with the egr blocked off. Looking at it you can't tell that it is blocked off. 
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy

staking day
went by one place (a resi) and there's a for sale sign and no furniture.
hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
got a call into that customer, not staked either.

9news (1:40pm wed)

_ 1 to 4 inches may accumulate quickly on grassy surfaces with the higher end of that range more likely in areas south of Denver in Douglas and Elbert Counties, making for a slushy and slick commute home Tuesday night. Locations near the Palmer Divide could see slightly more snow, with 2 to 6 in inches forecast for the Monument Hill area in a WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY until 9 p.m. Tuesday.

Total snowfall of 1 to 4 inches is also forecast for foothills communities along the Front Range.

A WINTER STORM WARNING is in effect for northern and central mountain locations west of Vail Pass through 6 p.m. Tuesday. Locations in the warning include, but are not limited to Vail, Snowmass and Crested Butte. Storm totals of 6 to 12 inches are possible, but most of that snowfall has already occurred.

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY is in effect for most locations in the San Juan Mountains through until 6 p.m. Tuesday. Locations within the warning, such as Telluride and Ouray, can expect 4 to 8 inches of snow to accumulate by Tuesday evening.

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY also covers parts of the Continental Divide until 11 p.m. Tuesday. Most of the accumulation will be on western facing slopes with 3 to 7 inches possible near the Eisenhower and Johnson Tunnels, Breckenridge, Winter Park, and as far south as Mount Evans.

Another storm will be colder air and more light snow to the Denver area and surrounding communities on Thursday. 
_

and according to NWS, more snow/rain sun/monday.

and hell no, I love Weld County, I'm just jealous. ******* hate this emissions ********.


----------



## Plow Babe

It's been snowing here most of the day, we have about an inch on the deck; still melting on pavement.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Just harassing your Brian. Emissions sure do SUCK. 
So does anyone thing this stuff will stick in thornton or just a Icey mess??
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy

I don't think it's going to stick here in greater metro area (less parker/elizabeth/etc), but i dunno, it's raining/sleeting like a MF'er now.
opps, just looked out and now it's snow.

ground is pretty warm, but it's going to cool down fast.
I expect I'm getting up early in the morning to check north sides.
it's only 2:30 and it's certainly going to cool down as the sun (which is pretty much hidden anyway) goes down.

Thursday's storm might stick.

I do however, look like a genius for doing a $5,000 seeding job last friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1110309 said:


> Emissions sure do SUCK.
> 
> I second that Robert, my take on it is as long as the vechile passes the sniffer test who cares about the visual. After all what comes out of the pipe is really what matters.
> 
> It's going to take a couple of cold nights to get the ground cool enough for it to stick or a full blown dump to overcome the surface temp. Then we'll have several inches of slop to deal with.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Drove around ALL day moving skids and getting the final touches done to the skid plow. Almost blizzard conditions from 2-4 then it just stopped.

Monument has about an inch on the grass and snow wasn't even sticking to the gravel.

I've got my fingers crossed for Thursday!


----------



## rob_cook2001

Same here, got around a inch on the grass but didn't stick to the gravel. Had to drive to bobcat down in Golden.... People sure can't drive even in the rain. Put a new cutting edge on my skid plow, ready for some snow.
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy

So, I found a new use for used up blade cutting edges.
I realized the cutting edge on my bucket for the tractor was getting worn down and realized I should get a new one.
but dang, new "specific" cutting edges for a bucket cost like $400+

I look around and see a few worn out plow blade cutting edges.
Still about 3 to 4" wide and of course 8' long

yep, works great and only had to pay for the welding. (yeah, i stupidly took wood shop in high school instead of metal shop, bad bad bad move)


----------



## BUFF

All we got was about an hour of snow not even enough to make slush on the windshield, got up this am and had a heavy frost. Tomorrow is the day we'll get to drop our blades...........I hope.

Brian you should have called me, I would have helped you out with your fab/welding and it would only have cost you a lunch.


----------



## cold_and_tired

I don't think we are getting anything tomorrow. NWS is only calling for 1-2" and I doubt it will stick.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Post #1,000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoneCowboy

BUFF;1111065 said:


> Brian you should have called me, I would have helped you out with your fab/welding and it would only have cost you a lunch.


Dude, that would have been way more money..............:laughing:

Nah, no big deal, took it to Mtn Truck, they do a lot of my work, I'm sure it was only an hour or so of work.

My wife messed with the mechanic pretty bad though. This same tractor the 3 point fell apart and he did a bunch of fabricating and welding on it to fix it up this summer. And it came back once. 
and so my wife drives teh tractor over as I"m unhooking the trailer and the mechanic is sitting there staring sadly at the 3point, turns to my wife and says "what now?"

"well, this 3 point just isn't holding up.................."

The guy is like this : :crying:

My wife finally loses it and laughs and says "nah nothing wrong, and he's totally relieved"

dang, post #1001 in this thread, I missed it.


----------



## MileHigh

so it looks like the wacko's have downgraded our Veterans day storm.


----------



## BUFF

From WeatherUnderground for Berhoud/Longmont:

Tonight
Mostly cloudy. Slight chance of snow in the evening... then a chance of snow after midnight. Lows in the lower 20s. Chance of snow 50 percent. 
Veterans Day
Snow likely. Snow accumulation of 2 to 3 inches. Highs in the mid 30s. Northeast winds 10 to 15 mph. Chance of snow 70 percent. 

9News has pretty much the same.

It would be enough to get out and drop the blade.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Milehigh Quit with the negative waves... we will plow LOL.


----------



## MileHigh

Rob, Don't make me wonder up north to greeley to pick a fight.

:waving:


----------



## LoneCowboy

rob_cook2001;1111179 said:


> Milehigh Quit with the negative waves... we will plow LOL.


negative waves man, negative waves

:laughing::laughing::laughing:

obligatory 2010 kelly's hero's reference.

that's awesome

Well, you gotta say one thing for crappy weather, brings all the fence sitters out. I've picked up two resi's this morning. (which replaced the one who disappeared in the dead of night apparently, see strange happenings thread)


----------



## rob_cook2001

MileHigh;1111220 said:


> Rob, Don't make me wonder up north to greeley to pick a fight.
> 
> :waving:


I live a lot closer to brighton than greeley. You dont have to drive far to pick a fight lol.


----------



## cold_and_tired

What a friggin day!! 

I ran by one of the hydraulic shops in town to get some hoses built for my skid plow. I told them that I need to go from a 1/4" pipe thread on the cylinders up to and including the quick disconnects that attach to the machine. Pretty easy right...wrong!

They say they can't do it because they don't know which size quick coupler is on the machine. He said each manufacturer was different and there was no industry standard.

From there, I call Cat and they don't have any quick couplers in stock. So much for that plan.

I called Bobcat and they said that they have couplers that would work and they could build the hoses for me. So I drive all the way across town to get some hoses made. I get there and they explain the couplers to me. It turns out that the newer machines all use the same couplers. Perfect. Now we go to the back to find the right adapters and reducers. When all was said and done, there was about 8" of couplers. That was definitely a no go.

Back across town to the Parker store. They had the correct adapters that I needed to make a clean hose but they had no QD couplers. AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!! I'm losing my mind by this point. I tell them to make the hose and I will run back to Bobcat to pick up the couplers.

Well, they make the hoses and then tell me that I owe $113.00 for the pair! I guess I should get in the hose making business.

Back to Bobcat I go to get the couplers. We get the couplers and flow reducers on and the freakin threads on the hose bottom out before the o-ring seats!

Bobcat had the right parts so they chop off the offending end and add the right ones.

Back to the counter we go and I get a bill of $196.00!!!!

I spent a little over $300 on two bleepin hydraulic hoses! They dang plow only cost me $400 to buy and modify. This plow better make me some money this year!

Just had to get that rant off my chest. It's time for a beer.


----------



## BUFF

Brain I thought the same thing, one of my all time favorite movies and lines.

Here's a couple of clips


----------



## rob_cook2001

It does not get much better than kelly's hero's


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1111287 said:


> It does not get much better than kelly's hero's


There's always Tommy Boy.........


----------



## rob_cook2001

Kelly's Hero's is leaps and bounds about Tommy Boy... But they are both classics lol


----------



## MileHigh

cold_and_tired;1111285 said:


> What a friggin day!!
> 
> I ran by one of the hydraulic shops in town to get some hoses built for my skid plow. I told them that I need to go from a 1/4" pipe thread on the cylinders up to and including the quick disconnects that attach to the machine. Pretty easy right...wrong!
> 
> They say they can't do it because they don't know which size quick coupler is on the machine. He said each manufacturer was different and there was no industry standard.
> 
> From there, I call Cat and they don't have any quick couplers in stock. So much for that plan.
> 
> I called Bobcat and they said that they have couplers that would work and they could build the hoses for me. So I drive all the way across town to get some hoses made. I get there and they explain the couplers to me. It turns out that the newer machines all use the same couplers. Perfect. Now we go to the back to find the right adapters and reducers. When all was said and done, there was about 8" of couplers. That was definitely a no go.
> 
> Back across town to the Parker store. They had the correct adapters that I needed to make a clean hose but they had no QD couplers. AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!! I'm losing my mind by this point. I tell them to make the hose and I will run back to Bobcat to pick up the couplers.
> 
> Well, they make the hoses and then tell me that I owe $113.00 for the pair! I guess I should get in the hose making business.
> 
> Back to Bobcat I go to get the couplers. We get the couplers and flow reducers on and the freakin threads on the hose bottom out before the o-ring seats!
> 
> Bobcat had the right parts so they chop off the offending end and add the right ones.
> 
> Back to the counter we go and I get a bill of $196.00!!!!
> 
> I spent a little over $300 on two bleepin hydraulic hoses! They dang plow only cost me $400 to buy and modify. This plow better make me some money this year!
> 
> Just had to get that rant off my chest. It's time for a beer.


What a nightmare.

Sounds like multiple beers.


----------



## LoneCowboy

C&T, I had to get two quick couplers for the SS plow attach.
Just the two couplers were like $90!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hoses be spendy.

looks snowy for tomorrow.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I just puled up the weather and they seam to be calling off the snow??? WTF?


----------



## MileHigh

rob_cook2001;1111523 said:


> I just puled up the weather and they seam to be calling off the snow??? WTF?


negative waves.


----------



## LoneCowboy

NWS--Longmont

Tonight: Snow likely, mainly after 3am. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 24. North northwest wind between 6 and 8 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of around an inch possible.

Veterans Day: Snow likely. Cloudy, with a high near 35. North northeast wind between 6 and 9 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.

Thursday Night: A 30 percent chance of snow before 11pm. Cloudy during the early evening, then gradual clearing, with a low around 19. Light north northwest wind. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.


----------



## cold_and_tired

I just saw on facebook that protech is giving away a free beanie if your town gets snow anytime in November.


----------



## rob_cook2001

MileHigh;1111774 said:


> negative waves.


Thanks :laughing::laughing:
So we getting some snow tonight or beer??
Robert


----------



## cold_and_tired

rob_cook2001;1111897 said:


> Thanks :laughing::laughing:
> So we getting some snow tonight or beer??
> Robert


Beer for me. They called off all the snow for Monument.


----------



## LoneCowboy

cold_and_tired;1111899 said:


> Beer for me. They called off all the snow for Monument.


here, this should make you feel better

9news

Saturday: Partly cloudy and cool during the morning. In the afternoon and evening very light rain showers changing to snow showers are possible. *Monument Hill may see significant snowfall during the late evening.* Morning lows are forecast to be from 18 to 23 degrees, afternoon highs from 35 to 40 degrees.

just starting to stick to north side sidewalks here now
off to check some trace properties and throw down some salt so I can have breakfast.


----------



## MileHigh

What a bummer that turned out to be.

Went out to check..All that was there was north facing walks and stairs, but the good old parking garages in Golden had enough to plow, so I called the FNG out to get some time under his belt as I have a new inexperienced driver this season...needless to say, it's way to easy to push an inch of snow and he can't really learn to much with that but what the hell...he got to drop a blade for the first time. He'll get it pretty quick it seems.


----------



## LoneCowboy

that's way more than we got
lying weatherbastards
1" on teh grass maybe

although perfect for training your guy. Always hard to do, how do you train them while you're running around doing your work, getting organized and of course, it's the first snow so no one knows *****.

Gained 2 more properties today.
Not huge, but real close to others and it all adds up.


----------



## MileHigh

LoneCowboy;1112379 said:


> that's way more than we got
> lying weatherbastards
> 1" on teh grass maybe
> 
> although perfect for training your guy. Always hard to do, how do you train them while you're running around doing your work, getting organized and of course, it's the first snow so no one knows *****.
> 
> Gained 2 more properties today.
> Not huge, but real close to others and it all adds up.


Exactly.

Very nice...I like the little ones, and yes they do ad up.


----------



## tls22

MileHigh;1112381 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Very nice...I like the little ones, and yes they do ad up.


Nice pics...congrats on the first time out guys....stop the negative waves


----------



## LoneCowboy

I see snow again for Sat night.

Sunday mornings are always the best for a first time out

the pressure is off, no real "get it done before they open"


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1112462 said:


> I see snow again for Sat night.
> 
> Sunday mornings are always the best for a first time out
> 
> the pressure is off, no real "get it done before they open"


Gee whiz Brian sounds like you're not much of morning person......

We'll see about Sunday, the forecast for today was a bust 

I was out in my shop re assembling my spreader last night till about 9 and was pleased to see ****** covered in about a 1/2" on snow. I decided to hook up and get my **** together then instead of at 3:30am. Should have blown it off till I knew what really was going to happen. 
I think the Weather forecast gig has to be the only profession where you can be wrong 80-90% of the time and not not get your a$$ handed to you by your boss. Lying bunch of [email protected]$tards......


----------



## MileHigh

tls22;1112450 said:


> Nice pics...congrats on the first time out guys....stop the negative waves




O, that barely counts in my book when nothing stick to ground surfaces.. I think I only made one pass, and had the fng do the rest.

It's funny that you can tell someone move the plow right...and there like "what...right?" NO, THAT'S LEFT JACK @@$!!! But all I did was send positive waves to him the whole time.



LoneCowboy;1112462 said:


> I see snow again for Sat night.
> 
> Sunday mornings are always the best for a first time out
> 
> the pressure is off, no real "get it done before they open"


I have a kinda med-large one, at least for my operation, that opens at 9am on Sun, and all services are "supposed" to be completed by 8am.

Ya, but everybody is late on a Sunday that snows.

Heard about some kinda artic front for this time next week...supposed to stay real cold..maybe squeeze some moisture in there and be able to really get dirty.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I drove to my sites, shoveled a little on the North facing sidewalks until the shovel crew showed up. Then I had to enplane to them how to spread ice melt?! Dang new people. Didnt even get to unload the skid. 
Next week would be great. 
When we going for that beer MileHigh?


----------



## LoneCowboy

What I meant was that the first time out is always, shall we say, interesting.
Forgotten routes, forgotten sidewalks, teaching somebody how to plow or run the snow blower or throw ice melt (which is kinda an art form)

so Sunday mornings are good for that, you can still be a little late and not be a disaster, business's don't open at all or not til late, etc, take a few minutes to teach the FNG's, etc.

But no, I'm up early, all the time.


----------



## cold_and_tired

This week just keeps getting better!!

I decided to hook up my VERY expensive hydraulic hoses this morning. Everything plugs in and threads on with no problems. I start the machine and angle the plow to the right, start angling to the left and the blade hardly moves. The condition of the plow when I got it led me to believe that I may have a bent cylinder.

I load the skid and drive over to another account where my other skid is just to make sure there is not a problem with the hydraulics on the first machine. Get everything switched over and I am having the same problem. I call Layton truck and they want $189 for a new cylinder.

Now I am starting to get angry and it's only 8:00 in the morning.

I figure that with no snow, I would go ahead and return the skids and save a little money. I load up a machine and head downtown to the Cat house. I pull into their yard and the rental guy comes out to see me. He asks what I am doing and I told him that $400 a day for two machines just to sit is more than I can handle. He tells me that he is only charging me when the machines are used and that I can hold onto them until Monday for no charge.

I head back to Monument and decide on the way back that I may have air in the cylinder which is why it's not moving much. 

I get back to the plow and bleed the cylinders. In my haste to get out of there (it was getting really cold and windy) I forgot to bolt the cylinder back up. As soon I hit the switch, BANG!! The elbow going into the cylinder breaks off and I spray the side of my truck down with hydraulic fluid.

I head over to NAPA to get an easy out and a new fitting. Thankfully, they had everything I needed. I get back to the machine and get the rest of the elbow out of the cylinder. As soon as I start threading the new fitting into the cylinder, the threads on the fitting strip out!

I don't think I had it cross threaded as I already had a few turns on it by hand. I don't know what the problem was but I threw my tools in the truck and headed for the house.

To top it all off, the cat took a nice big dump on my chair at the house and the dogs ate all of my welding gloves.

I'm pretty sure tomorrow has to be better.


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

Mile high I love your paint job how hard was it to. Where did you go to get.

Thank You
Justin Haynes


----------



## MileHigh

Beer soon.

Well justin, the paint is stock from Ford, but the lettering was done at A+Signs of the times in longmont.

It was cheap too.


----------



## In2toys

cold_and_tired;1112909 said:


> This week just keeps getting better!!
> 
> To top it all off, the cat took a nice big dump on my chair at the house and the dogs ate all of my welding gloves.
> 
> I'm pretty sure tomorrow has to be better.


ROFLMAO kill the cat & eat the dogs... The post answered my question of wether or not you got your hydraulics figgered out...


----------



## LoneCowboy

so, we got nothing all day but a few flurries go by
then, right as I go to bed (8 ish, I know I know), it starts dumping snow (weather dog came in all white).

so, ended up with a 1/2" on the grass, but the sidewalks melted.
But my one relatively far away (15 minutes) but closer to boulder CHURCH has a 1' trigger, so I gotta go check. I'm sure it won't, but I would hate to look stupid on the first one of the season. 

I love this job. all work no pay


----------



## LoneCowboy

ok, after reading that entire SIMA thread (which I swear we have every couple months)

anybody here on this thread a member?

I got to drop my plow (and get paid for it)

2 whole minutes (trace lot, trace worth of snow). $5.00
woohoo

almost paid for my gas running around making sure nobody had any snow.


----------



## MileHigh

^^^pretty lame huh^^^

Hopefully it doesn't continue like this, this season, or any other season at that. Maybe we get our good share during Dec, and the normal March and April.

And Nope...no SIMA member here...I'm sure they have a lot of great and tactical information to apply to a snow business, but I'm just not interested at this point.


----------



## rob_cook2001

This weather sucks, they are saying 60's by next weekend?? Snow is never a reliable income but it would be nice to make something lol.
Robert


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

I am a member of sima I Snow is only realible income if you have monthly's and they pay you.The trouble trying to justify a monthly contract next if we do not get hit hard in the next couple of months. I do like to plow even the sad part is I might do it for free If I did not get paid.

Justin


----------



## cold_and_tired

My seasonal is keeping the lights on at my house right now. I can't believe the warm weather. Does anybody remember the latest that we ever got snow? According to some of the forecasts, we won't be getting any snow this month.

Also, I'm not a SIMA member. I've thought about it but never pulled the trigger.


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

Maybe 2002 I know that was a dry winter but I was not plowing than. The seasonals sure do pay my mortgage right now.


----------



## MileHigh

wth.....

snowing.


----------



## BUFF

MileHigh;1116107 said:


> wth.....
> 
> snowing.


Yeah I noticed the same thing, seems to be heavier further south into Boulder County.


----------



## In2toys

that's what I just heard also from a landscape arch. in Cherry Knolls. It's sticking to his driveway I guess. we're supposed to be digging tree holes today...


----------



## MileHigh

If I don't have any SEASONALS signed up by next plowing season.

imonnabepissed. That is definitely one of my MAIN goals for next year.

upcoming weather is looking BLEEK! 

Den is supposed to have like 15" on average by the end on NOV....ya right.


----------



## rob_cook2001

If its not going to snow can my hay start growing again? lol.
50/50 seasonals and per push sounds like the way to go.
Robert


----------



## BUFF

I was out getting some food and somethings brewing in the mountains. The weather experts are saying snow in the high country and maybe isolated snow in the front range.
At least the snow in the high country will help out those who make hay next summer......


----------



## Plow Babe

6" yesterday, snowing all morning, 5 - 10 in forecast for the rest of today and tonight.

We've been SIMA members since 2002.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Well at least someone is getting some work.. Have work for a skid and a truck? lol
Robert


----------



## Plow Babe

BLIZZARD!!!
So much wind you can't see anything.
I-70 is shut down from Floyd Hill to Vail so all the business parking lots in Silverthorne are full of stranded vehicles. Our guys are out doing what they can. 
The forecast says up to 15 inches of snow, with a rate of 3" per hour at times.
The storm is supposed to clear after midnight. Tomorrow will be a fun cleanup day!


----------



## cold_and_tired

Plow Babe;1117797 said:


> BLIZZARD!!!
> So much wind you can't see anything.
> I-70 is shut down from Floyd Hill to Vail so all the business parking lots in Silverthorne are full of stranded vehicles. Our guys are out doing what they can.
> The forecast says up to 15 inches of snow, with a rate of 3" per hour at times.
> The storm is supposed to clear after midnight. Tomorrow will be a fun cleanup day!


Are you trying to make us flatlanders cry? If you are, it's working. :crying:

We had snow pretty hard for about 20 minutes then it quit. It's been doing that for the last two days.


----------



## Plow Babe

I can't believe you're not getting anything. Just about all the highways in the state west of Denver are closed, you can't get anywhere tonight. I heard there was a pretty bad ice storm around Woodland Park too.


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

You can't go any where west of Woodland Park in any amount of time I just 3 hours on the road. I only went around 15 miles. I put some rapid thaw down but not enough to plow at all. I snowed for about 30 minutes just in time for it to freeze. CDOT is shutting down traffic and making one lane and than running plow trucks on the opposite side of the highway. It is cause tons of delays in between Divide and Woodland Park Plow babe if you need any help at all give pm This is longest I have gone without dropping a blade. 

Justin


----------



## rob_cook2001

It snowed for about 20 minutes at my house today. Drove to my sites and All it did was rain about 3:00. The pavement was pretty wet still at 4:00 so I had the shovel crew spread ice melt.
Almost bought another skid and truck for this season, glad I didn't..... as of now lol.
Robert


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

UPDATE: Highway 24 at Divide Re-Opens 
Highway 24 has reopened. It was briefly closed at its intersection with Highway 67 near Divide.
Posted: 7:49 PM Nov 16, 2010
Reporter: KKTV News
Email Address: [email protected]

•	Story 
• 0 Comments 
Font Size: 
Highway 24 has reopened. It was briefly closed at its intersection with Highway 67 near Divide
The State Patrol says roads are very slick in that area, and the highway was closed while CDOT crews finished sanding in that area


----------



## Plow Babe

It was a beautiful day to be out plowing!


----------



## rob_cook2001

I am jealous thats for sure. How much did you end up with?
Robert


----------



## Plow Babe

We had about 6" to plow. I think the wind blew the rest of it away! The paper is claiming 18", they probably measure at about 12,000 ft. so it sounds good for the ski areas. Early season conditions are supposed to be really good this year. There will be a million people trying to come up here Friday night.


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

Good for you guys. I love plowing in the mountains. Get some rest sounds like you will get some snow next week too.

Justin


----------



## LoneCowboy

what is that white stuff that is on everything??????????




:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1119432 said:


> what is that white stuff that is on everything??????????
> 
> 
> 
> :crying::crying::crying:


Brian the pictures have been touched up, the last picture with the lake in the background I can see a guy wake boarding......


----------



## tls22

Tue-wed has some promise for the denver metro...a white turkey day?


----------



## cold_and_tired

I think we are going to make it through the first half of December without a plowable event.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1119537 said:


> I think we are going to make it through the first half of December without a plowable event.


Here we go again with the "Negative Waves"


----------



## bsuds

I think we are going to get buried with a 36 inch storm in the last week of december,and we are going to be rolling in dough like a pig in shlt.


----------



## BUFF

bsuds;1119722 said:


> I think we are going to get buried with a 36 inch storm in the last week of december,and we are going to be rolling in dough like a pig in shlt.


A couple of teaser storms of 4-8" would be nice to get the cobwebs out before the power dump would be nice.

Positive waves.........


----------



## rob_cook2001

I am all positive waves lol This driving 30 miles to my lots just to spread a few bags of Ice melt is getting old.
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy

BUFF;1119761 said:


> A couple of teaser storms of 4-8" would be nice to get the cobwebs out before the power dump would be nice.
> 
> Positive waves.........


+1 to this
more than 1/2 my team is new this year.

hey, totally unrelated
I want to buy this: http://ussginc.com/pdfs/USSG_2011Catalog_p11.pdf
therefore, i want to go hog hunting to justify it. (see how that works)

anyone ever go hog hunting?


----------



## cold_and_tired

LoneCowboy;1119820 said:


> +1 to this
> more than 1/2 my team is new this year.
> 
> hey, totally unrelated
> I want to buy this: http://ussginc.com/pdfs/USSG_2011Catalog_p11.pdf
> therefore, i want to go hog hunting to justify it. (see how that works)
> 
> anyone ever go hog hunting?


I'm leaving tomorrow morning for Oklahoma. The men in my family go once a year right before Thanksgiving.

Those side by sides would be fun to shoot but just make sure you bring a reliable sidearm in case you get charged. My father in law dropped a 380# boar five feet in front of him last year.

I'm looking for some long range shots this year. I dropped one at 400 yds two years ago and hope to get one at 600 this year. My sweet little .270 with 150gr core lokt ammo should do it!


----------



## nliput

Mr. Nelson says tuesday wednesday but if we keep listening to him we will all be out of business. Hoping for the best!


----------



## BUFF

Brian just go with a Barret .50 and be done with it.........

I second the side arm, nothing like carrying the SW 629 with 240gr jacketed soft tips. 

The History channel had a couple shows on over the weekend about snipers, makes me want to go call coyotes.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Good looking side by sides Brian. How are they on price?
I have always wanted a double rifle in 475 H&H.
Robert


----------



## rob_cook2001

BUFF;1119900 said:


> Brian just go with a Barret .50 and be done with it.........
> 
> I second the side arm, nothing like carrying the SW 629 with 240gr jacketed soft tips.
> 
> The History channel had a couple shows on over the weekend about snipers, makes me want to go call coyotes.


You shoot many coyotes? I love shooting them but could never learn to call them worth a darn. We have a ton around my place.
Robert


----------



## Plow Babe

*Hiking in the snow*

After I finished my office work today I went for a hike in the forest behind our house. There's a 5K trail that loops around that I just love. I even made a snow angel.


----------



## BUFF

Robert I've tried calling with limited success but have "heard"  of a better way to pull them in.
1st you take a small dog and stake it out about 150yds or so, when it starts yipping it's like a dinner bell going off. Rumor has it this is pretty effective but just make sure the wife doesn't find out........ 
Now the in-laws has a guy that comes out to there place with Greyhounds, he sends them out into the sage country and calls them back. If all works good they'll have one hot on their feet trying to run it down. The Yote is so focused on getting the Greyhound they just about run right into to pistol range. The first time I saw this I couldn't believe it but it works like a charm.


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

Those are goregous.

Thank You
Justin


----------



## LoneCowboy

rob_cook2001;1119902 said:


> Good looking side by sides Brian. How are they on price?
> I have always wanted a double rifle in 475 H&H.
> Robert


Well
I don't know
the article in this month gun's magazine got me fired up
the magazine says 3k to 6k (which is amazing for a double rifle)
so i went off to the gun store and he's got calls into the distributors

so, dunno yet

did some research that shocked me (this is from memory so I might be a little off)

30-06/.308 @2500ft-lbs 
45-70 @2500 ft-lbs
.375H&H @4000ft-lbs
9x73R @ 4300 ft-lbs
.450NE/.500NE @5000+ft-lbs

dayum

You were talking about long range hog shots, do you find that to be true? (I've never been) but most research I've read indicates short shots. 25 to 100 yards at most. Thought a hog hunt would be a good excuse for a double rifle.


----------



## BUFF

nliput;1119896 said:


> Mr. Nelson says tuesday wednesday but if we keep listening to him we will all be out of business. Hoping for the best!


What I've found on a coulpe sites claims 10 up to 25% chance of snow for Monday-Wednesday and next weekend it's rain


----------



## cold_and_tired

Most of our hog hunting takes place at no more than 100 yds. When I got my long shot, I was at one end of a winter wheat field and saw the hog pop out at the other end. It was the only one we had seen all day so I figured I would take it.

100 yds might be a little long as well. We know the area very good and typically go for 50 yds or closer.


----------



## BUFF

With a heavy boned beast and range of 50 to 150yds a .308 with a 175gr round sounds like the ticket. I use to have a HK-91 (.308) scoped with the ability to use the iron peep sights. I had a 5rd mag I plugged in for big game hunting, this was a deer / elk slaying peice of ordinance. The only down side to this is the weight of it, but the weight also helped with the follow up shot if needed. I'd have to think this would be a great weapon for taking hogs.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Forget that little thing! This is what I want for next year! Hey...Christmas is right around the corner.






Or maybe:


----------



## MileHigh

god Damnit...

Almost out of money, and the bills are stacking up....I don't know if this kinda stress is worth it..Really need some seasonal snow work.

SNOW DAMNIT.


----------



## rob_cook2001

MileHigh;1120163 said:


> god Damnit...
> 
> Almost out of money, and the bills are stacking up....I don't know if this kinda stress is worth it..Really need some seasonal snow work.
> 
> SNOW DAMNIT.


I know the feeling.... Need some SNOW.
Robert


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1120161 said:


> Forget that little thing! This is what I want for next year! Hey...Christmas is right around the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe:


I've seen that clip before, pretty funny IMO. But really when is enough enough, I wonder how much powder isn't burned with the short barrel. 
My biggest rifle was a .375 H&H Mag, I had a idea/dream to spend a month in Alaska but never did. I took 2 elk with it with ease but dreaded the pre season sight in.

Mile Hi it will come, the bummer is waiting for it.


----------



## LoneCowboy

BUFF;1120101 said:


> With a heavy boned beast and range of 50 to 150yds a .308 with a 175gr round sounds like the ticket. I use to have a HK-91 (.308) scoped with the ability to use the iron peep sights. I had a 5rd mag I plugged in for big game hunting, this was a deer / elk slaying peice of ordinance. The only down side to this is the weight of it, but the weight also helped with the follow up shot if needed. I'd have to think this would be a great weapon for taking hogs.


Sure
But I already have a .308

it's a justification more than anything.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Come on guys, Brian just wants a excuse lol.


----------



## In2toys

Anybody have a source in Denver area for a precast concrete drain inlet? 2' square by 3' deep?? I'm bidding a parking lot repair. thanks


----------



## MileHigh

In2toys;1121247 said:


> Anybody have a source in Denver area for a precast concrete drain inlet? 2' square by 3' deep?? I'm bidding a parking lot repair. thanks


Copeland Enterprises Inc
904 s lipan 303.936.4817
http://www.copelandprecast.com/caddwgs.html


----------



## nliput

E&C Precast 
303.791.7571
http://www.eandcprecast.com/


----------



## LoneCowboy

not only can the forecasters not get snow right, they can't even get temp right.
couple manure jobs set up for today.
Last night, forecast says "mid 50's"

great, nice day.

below freezing first job (it was early though)
fog
mid 30's
mid 30's
below freezing again (effing Greeley is freaking COLD, WTF?)
finally saw sun at about 2pm.
it never did get to mid 50's
heck I doubt it made 40's

lying bastards.


----------



## Plow Babe

We've got one forecast for 1 - 2 inches tonight and another for 1 to 2 feet . . . hmmm, yeah, that's helpful.


----------



## BUFF

Plow Babe;1121643 said:


> We've got one forecast for 1 - 2 inches tonight and another for 1 to 2 feet . . . hmmm, yeah, that's helpful.


Ok, enough is enough, if you're not going to play nice and share we just have to cruz up and taken it all away from you..


----------



## Plow Babe

LOL! Well, if you can believe the forecast, the CAIC says for the Front Range 1-4" tonight, 3-6" tomorrow, and 4-7" tomorrow night. Maybe you'll get something . . . (hope) 

We have really gusty winds going right now, but no snow yet.


----------



## BUFF

Plow Babe;1121756 said:


> LOL! Well, if you can believe the forecast, the CAIC says for the Front Range 1-4" tonight, 3-6" tomorrow, and 4-7" tomorrow night. Maybe you'll get something . . . (hope)
> 
> We have really gusty winds going right now, but no snow yet.


After soooooo many bad forecast this fall I'm going to revert to looking out the window for a weather report.


----------



## rob_cook2001

DAMN I want to PLOW SNOW!!!


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

It will make it hard for me to try and renew monthly contracts next year but if that happens than I hope we get dumped on next year. Of course I always hope to get dumped on. I feel like I have to justify my existance to costumers and family.

Justin


----------



## RamPainting LLC

rob_cook2001;1121959 said:


> DAMN I want to PLOW SNOW!!!


Sounds like you guys are dieing down there, I've been out the last 5 of 7 days this week! with another 1-2' on it's way


----------



## BUFF

RamPainting said:


> Sounds like you guys are dieing down there, I've been out the last 5 of 7 days this week! with another 1-2' on it's way


Well it appears the hoarders in Summit and Grand County let some white stuff escape to the east side of the divide, it's just started snowing at my house. Probably won't amount to much but it's good to finally see.


----------



## rob_cook2001

RamPainting said:


> Sounds like you guys are dieing down there, I've been out the last 5 of 7 days this week! with another 1-2' on it's way


You could say that lol. 
At least someone is getting some work though.

Anyone Up in the Hills need some help? My S300 Needs to earn it's keep! 
Could be ready to go in a hour lol.
Robert


----------



## bsuds

Have a skiff in golden. Might be able to through some ice melt and sand. Keep it coming...


----------



## LoneCowboy

I gotta work (real work, manure removal) at about Belleview and C470 today
am I ok?
stupid weather forecast changes every 2minutes


----------



## BUFF

Ended up with about an 1", just a teaser......


----------



## cold_and_tired

Well last weekend was a bust. 1,300 miles and 22 hours round trip and I never saw a single hog.

I found a nice little stand of trees and laid down at the base of them with a clear path right to the corn feeder. I shoot best from my stomach, especially with the bi-pod on the .270 and I was very comfortable.

In total, 16 doe, 4 bucks (including a 10 point), 7 turkey and 2 cottontail walked up to the feeder. At one point, one doe walked right up to me and started pawing at the ground. She could smell me but couldn't see me. She stood about 15 feet away, snorting and pissed off for 3-4 minutes before she finally ran off.

Oh well, there is always next year.


----------



## LoneCowboy

that was really strange.
Longmont got NOTHING, I mean bone dry, not even a dusting.
I putter off to work, get to I-25 and 119 and get on the freeway going to denver and all of a sudden everything is white.
just a dusting, but everything is white.

straaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnngggggeeeeeeeee

that wind is COLD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Plow Babe

We plowed 4" today. At least you had a dusting, the real stuff is coming, don't give up hope.  
And you're right, the wind is COLD!!! Below zero wind chills out there.


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1123551 said:


> that was really strange.
> Longmont got NOTHING, I mean bone dry, not even a dusting.
> I putter off to work, get to I-25 and 119 and get on the freeway going to denver and all of a sudden everything is white.
> just a dusting, but everything is white.
> 
> straaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnngggggeeeeeeeee
> 
> that wind is COLD!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah everything was covered, LCR23 was covered and slick. hit the county line and it tapered off. By the time I got Hygiene it was just a slight hint of white stuff. The further south it dried up and the Niwot area there was a thin band of white stuff. I swung by the school just to check for ice and at was dry.

C&T bummer about getting skunked in Ok, I'm thinking about heading to Az to shoot Javenla's this spring. never been but sounds like fun.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Jeez guys, it's sunny at my house with only a few clouds in the sky. No hint of anything.


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

I plowed today ya


----------



## cold_and_tired

ForestEdgeSnow;1123892 said:


> I plowed today ya


I call BS!

I can't believe that the western half of Colorado, most of Utah and the bottom half of Idaho are in a blizzard warning and there is not a cloud in the sky at my house. This is getting ridiculous!


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

I agree cold and tired. We got an 11/2 in a fast moving cell on sunday night I plowed my seasonal contract but not my contracts that have a 2 inch trigger.


----------



## Plow Babe

They are saying a couple inches for the Front Range out of this storm. We'll keep hoping for you!

The timing of this blizzard is going to make it really fun for all the people heading up here for the holiday weekend. I would not want to be westbound on I-70 Wednesday!

There's not a cloud in the sky right now, it's a totally gorgeous Colorado blue-sky day.


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

> I call BS!


The county plowed and cdot plowed. Cdot plowed for about 20 hours. The highways were icy untill noon yesterday the snow came around 9 pm on sunday. It only snowed for about 1 hour.


----------



## LoneCowboy

ForestEdgeSnow;1124438 said:


> The county plowed and cdot plowed. Cdot plowed for about 20 hours. The highways were icy untill noon yesterday the snow came around 9 pm on sunday. It only snowed for about 1 hour.


BFD, feffing CDOT was putting down mag chloride on bridges yesterday morning.
for a dusting (at most, in only a few spots most was dry and it was a clear blue sky by 7am)
Seriously, WTF?
Talk about justifying your job.

thinking I should have worked today, it's easily 15 degrees warmer and no cold bitter wind.

ditto on the I-70 on a holiday weekend.

bahahahahaahhahahahahahahahah:laughing: Just thinking about it makes me chuckle.


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

So at an 1 1/2 of and it being 18 degrees out I have a hard time and this being the first time sort of snow. I have a hard time not plowing when people have been payin since October.

Justin


----------



## cold_and_tired

I'd do the same thing on my seasonal but we haven't had a dusting yet. I'm looking for any reason to drop a blade now.


----------



## BUFF

To add to Brian's DOT comment, yesterday their was about 1" on LCR23 and the Larimer County guys were out dropping sand at the intersections leaving the rest of the road alone. I cross the line get into Boulder County, they laid down a layer of sand, I mean the whole road was brown, the stuff has to have been about 1/4" thick. This was the case until there was no longer any snow.
I drive this road at least 2 times daily throughout the year. Every time it snows Boulder County is out in full force and usally in teams of at least two trucks. Now to me this is a prime example of job justification, this would also explain why property taxes are what they are in Boulder County. You'd think with all the Subaru's and high dollar SUV's running around they'd manage to drive on a straight piece of road without a 1/4" of sand on it......... oh but wait it's Boulder.


----------



## LoneCowboy

the only people who do a worse job than boulder county is city of boulder.
and it's been true for 20+ years (yes, I'm old)
there's a LINE where you cross into boulder county from either state or other cities and it goes from clear roads to 2" of snowpack
or
dead dry road (clear blue sky) to totally covered in mag chloride.
I used to ride my motorcycle to work in Boulder (lived in golden) and I'd be out there, zipping along. Golden, State, county, cross into Boulder, road was slick as hell from mag chloride
Ridiculous
and yes, my taxes suck but so do the roads, so it all evens out.


----------



## Plow Babe

A few more plowing / scenery pictures.


----------



## MileHigh

2009/2010 : 

Mountains get well below average (at least that's what I think)

Front Range gets hammered (my area did)...had a sick year.

2010...:

Mountains getting nailed..

Front Range gets downslope winds and squat comes from that...haven't even tried out the new spreader and were going into Dec.

That's how it goes Front Range...Were looking at a CRAP year!..

Can't you feel it?...I do....and so do my bank accounts.

Got that supplemental work going now to try and stay a float...Guaranteed that's is NOT how I'm gonna run my ship next year...Things have to change. I need a big enough spring and summer and early fall with Landscape Maintenance to completely cover family and business finances...Heck, xmas presents that I have not even though about yet for the wife and 3 kids. Wow...I finally have shovelors and subs BEGGING for work, and ready for it...but look..It's Thanksgiving and I haven't worked ONE of them yet....Hell...even the Property Managers are wondering WTF is going on...almost urging, and begging for me to send the invoice..This is Ridiculous.

And yup...The 3-6 Mike Nelson or some other "forecaster" so daringly proposed to happen over the course of today and tomorrow around 5 days ago...has now turned into snow showers/flurries with NO accumulations.

BS. 

Sorry for the continuous ranting. :realmad:


----------



## LoneCowboy

MileHigh;1125004 said:


> 2009/2010 :
> 
> Mountains get well below average (at least that's what I think)
> 
> Front Range gets hammered (my area did)...had a sick year.
> 
> 2010...:
> 
> Mountains getting nailed..
> 
> Front Range gets downslope winds and squat comes from that...haven't even tried out the new spreader and were going into Dec.
> 
> That's how it goes Front Range...Were looking at a CRAP year!..
> 
> Can't you feel it?...I do....and so do my bank accounts.
> 
> Got that supplemental work going now to try and stay a float...Guaranteed that's is NOT how I'm gonna run my ship next year...Things have to change. I need a big enough spring and summer and early fall with Landscape Maintenance to completely cover family and business finances...Heck, xmas presents that I have not even though about yet for the wife and 3 kids. Wow...I finally have shovelors and subs BEGGING for work, and ready for it...but look..It's Thanksgiving and I haven't worked ONE of them yet....Hell...even the Property Managers are wondering WTF is going on...almost urging, and begging for me to send the invoice..This is Ridiculous.
> 
> And yup...The 3-6 Mike Nelson or some other "forecaster" so daringly proposed to happen over the course of today and tomorrow around 5 days ago...has now turned into snow showers/flurries with NO accumulations.
> 
> BS.
> 
> Sorry for the continuous ranting. :realmad:


Welcome to Colorado

Yeah, two years ago, we got two, count 'em, two plowable events.
Snow is an extra for us, a nice extra, but still an extra.
I plan to make nothing over the winter (and that certainly seems to be holding true) and just save up the rest of the year to survive it. And when I'm rich and famous and making so much money from spring/summer/fall then we just won't do snow (no, I'm not holding my breath either)

Sucks, but I see no way around it. Last year was the 6th snowiest winter ever in Longmont, I'm doubting that repeats.

And nobody is going to sign a seasonal next year after having no snow this year.
BUT
Me, always looking on the brighter side, just think when we get that March blizzard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MileHigh

Two years ago I plowed about 15 or 16 separate times.

I lost count last year but It was well over 20.

And for the last 4 years I've dropped my blade in OCT.


----------



## In2toys

As busy as I am right now pushing dirt, I don't give a f if it snows at all this year. I'd probably be better off if it didn't... as the guy I normally plow for the last 5 years doesn't have any signed contracts anyway... Time for my own accounts, or move to the mountains in the winter time


----------



## cold_and_tired

I just went over my invoices from last year. This point in the season last year, I had already plowed five events.

I wonder whats going on?


----------



## MileHigh

In2toys;1125124 said:


> As busy as I am right now pushing dirt, I don't give a f if it snows at all this year. I'd probably be better off if it didn't... as the guy I normally plow for the last 5 years doesn't have any signed contracts anyway... Time for my own accounts, or move to the mountains in the winter time


I think I know somebody who could put that skid to work in the snow...



cold_and_tired;1125154 said:


> I just went over my invoices from last year. This point in the season last year, I had already plowed five events.
> 
> I wonder whats going on?


Exactly.

What's going on is La Nina...the jet stream is to far north and all we get are downslope winds...if the jet stream was further south (which it will for a few storms here and there this season) the low would pass over the 4 corners region and we would get our upslope..good luck on that.

Maybe we will get some alberta clippers come through and give us some snow this year.


----------



## In2toys

MileHigh;1125158 said:


> I think I know somebody who could put that skid to work in the snow...
> 
> .


Where are they located? Feel free to email me at [email protected]


----------



## MileHigh

In2toys;1125179 said:


> Where are they located? Feel free to email me at [email protected]


I will mention you...and see what they say(two separate contractors) and get back with you asap.


----------



## In2toys

Kool, thanks, I'm also working on rebuilding an 8' Boss v-box sander I'll more than likely be putting on my 4500 & theoretically could haul up to 3 yards of material in with extensions on the top.


----------



## RamPainting LLC

Just a little teaser for you guy on the wrong side of the divide, 6th event in 8 days payup


----------



## BUFF

RamPainting said:


> Just a little teaser for you guy on the wrong side of the divide, 6th event in 8 days payup


Don't want to stir up anything between the east and west slope, but it's bad enough we can see the weather stopping at the divide, get to hear all about from the morons that say we're going to get some and now you're dangling pictures like this in our noses. 
I guess the best way to react is to head up your way with my sleds and brutalize the fresh before you get to it.........


----------



## RamPainting LLC

Come on up, it's getting deep!


----------



## BUFF

It's not that deep, you're on a Polaris or Pulurass  ....... maybe i should drag up the 78 JD Trail Fire

When it's deep enough to ride a Yamaha I'll be up.

So how do you like you new ride, it's not a pro is it?

I've got a couple 08 Dragons at home I'm doing pre-season service and a trailer re wire / service for a friend of a newphew who lives in Steamboat. If i can't plow to make some coin working on sleds will do the trick. Plus I'm not out at 4am potentally breaking something, all I do is fire up the furnace in the shop flip on the tunes and get my wrench. 
Back in the dark ages (97-02)I use to run 700 & 800 RMK's. I will say this much for the Dragons they are pretty nice rides, I've spent sometime on them. 
I sold my SC'd Apex last fall, just not enough mountian around here to use up 14# of boost. so it's back to my Viper Mod with a 835 Bender motor in it


----------



## LoneCowboy

I need to raise my rates....

http://www.kebcollc.com/cart/store.php?crn=234&rn=406&action=show_detail


----------



## RamPainting LLC

BUFF;1125888 said:


> It's not that deep, you're on a Polaris or Pulurass  ....... maybe i should drag up the 78 JD Trail Fire
> 
> When it's deep enough to ride a Yamaha I'll be up.
> 
> So how do you like you new ride, it's not a pro is it?
> 
> I've got a couple 08 Dragons at home I'm doing pre-season service and a trailer re wire / service for a friend of a newphew who lives in Steamboat. If i can't plow to make some coin working on sleds will do the trick. Plus I'm not out at 4am potentally breaking something, all I do is fire up the furnace in the shop flip on the tunes and get my wrench.
> Back in the dark ages (97-02)I use to run 700 & 800 RMK's. I will say this much for the Dragons they are pretty nice rides, I've spent sometime on them.
> I sold my SC'd Apex last fall, just not enough mountian around here to use up 14# of boost. so it's back to my Viper Mod with a 835 Bender motor in it


I hear ya, just finished replacing my 1st A arm of the season! I had to hit 1 good rock in the first 150 miles on the new sled. Shoot me a PM if you want to ride sometime? We ride mostly Corona, Meadow creek, Rabbit ears and Jones Pass. Every now and then I'll head up to Green rock of Albany, Wy.


----------



## BUFF

I mainly hit the Ears and Snowy's out of Green Rock, years ago a friend lived in Granby which was a great place to stay and head out from there. I've been to Corona and the west side of Rollins a few times, hate to say it but it's really good or really bad with nothing in between. 
Seems like more are getting out of the sport than in or my buddy's are feeling old and selling. But yeah I'm always on the lurk for someone new to ride with and will PM you after the 1st of the year. I learned long ago to hold out till there's a 5-6ft base. 
In early Feb (5-6?) I'll be at the Ears at the Muddy Creek CG doing a demo with Colo Powersports out of Boulder. That is if we the poor [email protected] on the Front Range don't have snow.


----------



## Plow Babe

Three inches today. It was cold and windy, but it started clearing off late in the day and we had a beautiful sunset. Coming out of the residential area I plow there were some kids sledding down the road; I love to see them playing outdoors! One driveway I had some pretty good drift-busting to do.


----------



## MileHigh

PlowBabe.

You plow in the mountains with a half ton???


----------



## Plow Babe

It's an Expedition. You bet, it does great. I love it for my residential route.


----------



## BUFF

Plow Babe;1126295 said:


> It's an Expedition. You bet, it does great. I love it for my residential route.


It probably does alright traction wise with all that glass in the back. Beside on the way home from plowing you can grab the kids and hit City Market......


----------



## Plow Babe

BUFF;1126298 said:


> It probably does alright traction wise with all that glass in the back. Beside on the way home from plowing you can grab the kids and hit City Market......


Tires make a big difference in traction. Those are Guard Dogs with Kedge grip, and man do they bite! Most of the driveways I do on my route are in a ranch area and are 1/4 to 1/2 mile long. But it's a high-end area, so they have fancy landscape circles and stuff to go around, and the tighter turning and shorter length make it a lot easier than with a truck. I would save time with fewer passes when I plowed with the truck & V-blade, but then lose time maneuvering around things. So I'm actually just as fast plowing them with the Expedition.


----------



## RamPainting LLC

MileHigh;1126284 said:


> PlowBabe.
> 
> You plow in the mountains with a half ton???


Your better off with a half ton, there are a lot of smaller driveways up here. A skid is even better if you have 25-30 accounts in a smaller subdivision.


----------



## Plow Babe

RamPainting said:



> Your better off with a half ton, there are a lot of smaller driveways up here. A skid is even better if you have 25-30 accounts in a smaller subdivision.


We do run skid steers as well.


----------



## tls22

Happy thanksgiving CO


----------



## MileHigh

tls22;1126567 said:


> Happy thanksgiving CO


thanks Tim


----------



## jeepxj

Sunday/Monday:laughing:


----------



## rob_cook2001

.........SURE lol


----------



## MileHigh

jeepxj;1127747 said:


> sunday/monday:laughing:


roflmao.


----------



## BUFF

jeepxj;1127747 said:


> Sunday/Monday:laughing:


And next Friday/Saturday  Yeah right, when they can give a accurate forecast in the morning for that afternoon consistently maybe I'll listen to what they say three to seven days out.


----------



## PatrickC

MileHigh;1127868 said:


> roflmao.


Another forecast shot to sh&*t Sunday MondaySomebody wake me when spring comes so I can mow and landscape something.


----------



## PatrickC

We were just over in Nebraska (North Platte) last week deer hunting no snow there either so much for my backup plan.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Anyone want to put a bet down on this weekends forecast? I'm hearing 2" for Monument.


----------



## MadeintheShade

LoneCowboy;1110301 said:


> and hell no, I love Weld County, I'm just jealous. ******* hate this emissions ********.


from my understanding weld is going to emmissions starting this month (November '10)


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1129164 said:


> Anyone want to put a bet down on this weekends forecast? I'm hearing 2" for Monument.


This weeks forecast; Partly cloudy, season temps, slight chance of light snow showers.


----------



## rob_cook2001

MadeintheShade;1129169 said:


> from my understanding weld is going to emmissions starting this month (November '10)


Wish I had a dime for every time I have heard that over the last 6 years lol.
Robert


----------



## MileHigh

cold_and_tired;1129164 said:


> Anyone want to put a bet down on this weekends forecast? I'm hearing 2" for Monument.


You'll probably get to make some money.


----------



## LoneCowboy

cold_and_tired;1129164 said:


> Anyone want to put a bet down on this weekends forecast? I'm hearing 2" for Monument.


I bet we get zip here
You guys in Monument area might get something, but not much.
storm out of the north, that usually means cold, little snow.


----------



## BUFF

Below is the forcast for my area off of the MSN homepage.
My current weather is in no way even close to this, not a cloud in the sky for atleast 50 miles. 
I guess I should get ready for this causse according to these clowns it's going to hit 
by mid day:laughing::laughing:

Even the radar map on weatherunderground is showing cloud cover, it must be gease or something.......

Sunday Nov 28 
Time Forecast Temp Feels Like Wind Humidity Precip Chance UV Index 
7 AM Chance 
Mostly Cloudy Hum Precip
26° 21° 5 mph WNW 61% 0% 
8 AM 
Mostly Cloudy
25° 21° 3 mph WNW 68% 0% 
9 AM 
Rain / Snow
29° 29° 3 mph ESE 59% 10% 
10 AM 
Rain / Snow
33° 33° 3 mph ESE 50% 10% 
11 AM 
Rain / Snow
37° 37° 2 mph ESE 41% 10% 
12 PM 
Rain / Snow
39° 37° 4 mph NNW 39% 10% 
1 PM 
Rain / Snow
41° 38° 7 mph NNW 37% 10% 
2 PM 
Rain / Snow
43° 38° 9 mph NNW 36% 10% 
3 PM 
Snow
41° 36° 8 mph NNW 42% 60%


----------



## MileHigh

noaa has got Monument at 2-4", Denver and Longmont 1 to 2", Fort Collins, up to 1".

I wanna work.


----------



## MileHigh

For some reason...I've got that feeling.

I think were all working.


----------



## MileHigh

Weather advisory just issued for Monement 3-6", the southern parts of the metro...Parker, etc.2-4"


----------



## LoneCowboy

it changes every few hours.
this morning it was trace to less than 1"
now ti's 1-2"

I'm waiting til like 4pm to decide
although I'm still ready (for like 4 weeks running now)


----------



## PatrickC

*Snow Yeah Right*

I just washed the work truck, van, two cars one trailer and the neighbors dog I dare it to snow!


----------



## BUFF

Well today has defiantly been one of the typical Colo weather days, blue bird skies, plenty of sun to make it warm enough to just wear a T shirt while tossing around the football with the boy and now it's starting to flurry.

It better cool down quick otherwise not much is going to stick.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I hope it sticks.... Hope and pray.
Robert


----------



## jeepxj

It's gonna snow and my turbo is out on one of the trucks getting exhaust leaks fixed at least we have 2 trucks ready to go. Have fun everyone


----------



## BUFF

Flurry's have stopped and towards the northwest cloud cover breaking up, bummer 

Sounds like my earlier forecast for the week isn't to far off.


----------



## nliput

South of denver it is coming down pretty good. Starting to stick on the streets now.


----------



## MileHigh

Monuments gettin it...Denver is freaking cursed.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Looks like I'll be working tonight. We have about an inch on the roads already.

I'm getting butterflies in my stomach just thinking about it. I have a couple new accounts, more equipment and more laborers than in the past. Tonight is going to be a learning curve for sure.


----------



## nliput

Looks like it might be moving back in from the east. If you have account in parker,lonetree, aurora you might get lucky


----------



## PatrickC

Whos in Parker whats it look like?


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

I have got 4 inchs going to go plow


----------



## PatrickC

We live right south west of Park Meadows its dry here, and Lone Tree dry


----------



## PatrickC

Forest where Are you


----------



## jeepxj

We have 1-2 inches Colorado Springs we will be working... without one truck of well at least we get something. Good luck out there.


----------



## cold_and_tired

I could use some help in Monument. I ended up breaking the skid plow. Best to call me. (719) 434-8755

Thanks


----------



## LoneCowboy

not a drop here. (longmont)
dry as a bone


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1130664 said:


> not a drop here. (longmont)
> dry as a bone


Same west of Berthoud, just got some wind going on. 
Looks like we'll hit the mid 50's by the end of the week and then another chance for snow next Sunday.
Still have some stuff to do outside so the nice weather isn't so bad for me. But it better do something soon.


----------



## nliput

Anyone know a driver looking for work? I need another plow driver thought I would ask here first. Most fo the work is along 470 from kipling to 25. Yard is 1 mile south on santa fe from 470. Thanks, Nick


----------



## rob_cook2001

cold_and_tired;1130608 said:


> I could use some help in Monument. I ended up breaking the skid plow. Best to call me. (719) 434-8755
> 
> Thanks


Hope you got squared away. I wish I would Have checked the site when the dang horses woke me up at 2am.

If you need help in the future I always have my phone with me 303-961-1590
Robert


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1130940 said:


> Hope you got squared away. I wish I would Have checked the site when the dang horses woke me up at 2am.
> 
> If you need help in the future I always have my phone with me 303-961-1590
> Robert


The best horse is someone else's, and at 2am they'd be going to Purina.......


----------



## jeepxj

cold_and_tired;1130608 said:


> I could use some help in Monument. I ended up breaking the skid plow. Best to call me. (719) 434-8755
> 
> Thanks


Sorry Cold. I was down one truck but in the future maybe I can help or vice versa in a difficult situation.


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

Cold and Tired here is my #964-1547 I could have a truck down there in an hour. Feel free to call next time. How much snow did the Colorado Springs get.

0930 AM SNOW 4 NE FLORISSANT 38.99N 105.26W
11/29/2010 M4.0 INCH TELLER CO TRAINED SPOTTER


1159 PM SNOW 6 E MONUMENT 39.10N 104.76W
11/28/2010 M1.8 INCH EL PASO CO TRAINED SPOTTER

1.8 INCHES OF SNOW SINCE 530 PM...WITH SOME SNOW AND
BLOWING SNOW CONTINUING.

0930 PM SNOW WOODLAND PARK 38.99N 105.05W
11/28/2010 M3.5 INCH TELLER CO TRAINED SPOTTER

SNOW STARTED AT 630 PM.


----------



## cold_and_tired

WHEW!! Just woke up.

Thanks for all the phone calls and offers for help everyone! We managed to get things pieced together and got a nice little break from mother nature at just the right time.

I got about an hour head start on the rest of my crew and was testing out the new skid plow. I pushed for about a half hour and then the chain connection point on the quick attach plate snapped off.

When I built it, I had a friend take it out and beat the crap out of it. If there was a weak link, I wanted to find it in the daylight in the middle of summer. He beat on it pretty good and I figured we wouldn't have any problems. 

Oh well, I will probably find a few other things to break on it before we get it just right. Trial by fire baby!

In the end, we ended up with about 4" with a few areas drifted to 8" and two speed skids steers freakin rock!!

Thanks again everyone. If you ever need a hand, feel free to give me a shout.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Glad you got through with out to many problems. At least some of us are plowing snow. 
Your not joking about 2 speed skids.
Robert


----------



## MileHigh

Well I got to use the new spreader yesterday. Needless to say....I need to learn how to spread. lol.

After the snow/ice melted off..I had to shovel off some spots where there would have been granulars for weeks


----------



## PatrickC

Whats the prediction this week, mine as well amuse ourselves while we go broke
This is gonna be a rough 4 months till spring unless thats not right either.


----------



## BUFF

BUFF;1129191 said:


> This weeks forecast; Partly cloudy, season temps, slight chance of light snow showers.


I stand behind my original forecast.:salute:


----------



## PatrickC

We need a blizzard a big one on a stick, thought or thinking if we don't get snow here we get together and go take over another state and show what Colorado snow plowers can do.


----------



## YelloSnow

Just enough snow to look at with no money to be made


----------



## PatrickC

This fall has been way outta whack, we were in Nebraska deer hunting and no signs of the rut and we have some friends that hunted a few states with similar things going on, the shift to later into winter before we get winter is weird. Most of the trees didnt drop leaves til late too. I should have been a HVAC guy lots of heating issues right now oh well


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

So I had a plow freeze on me last night is there any good fixes to keep this from happening


----------



## MileHigh

ForestEdgeSnow;1133164 said:


> So I had a plow freeze on me last night is there any good fixes to keep this from happening


I'm assuming you have a Meyer blade..they like to do that.

Your problem is that you have water in your hydro fluid that is causing it to freeze up most likely.

My meyer used to freeze up., I had to change out the angler rams, hoses, and the seal around the lift ram.

It's doesn't freeze anymore..


----------



## nliput

What kind of hydraulic fluid are you using? I have found that the normal fluid sucks in any cold temperatures.


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

It is a western pro plus I run 4 westerns 1 unimount 1 mvp 1 proplus 1 pro. I changed the fluid in it a month ago and it was the ragular western. So should I flush it again thanks for the help. Never had happen to one of my trucks but hard about. 

Justin.


----------



## nliput

I would flush it again to be sure. When we flush are plows we drain the tank than take the house off the arms and move the plow back and forth by hand to make sure we get as much out as possible. We dont run westerns but it should be about the same. And make sure you are using cold temp hydraulic fluid.


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

Thanks naliput I thought I was I feel like a newbie with this question 

Have a good day

Justin


----------



## MileHigh

Flushing the system is not going to fix the leak..you need to identify where the water is coming in at, fix it, then do the flush.


----------



## nliput

There doesnt need to be water in the system for the fluid to freeze if it is not low temp fluid. I assumed there was no leak in this plow.


----------



## nliput

MileHigh what area of town do you plow?


----------



## MileHigh

nliput;1134044 said:


> MileHigh what area of town do you plow?


Golden/Lakewood. I also have accounts in DTC and Thornton.

How bout you?
Marc.


----------



## LoneCowboy

So, wife bought a superposed superlight today (and I gotta admit it's pretty darn nice), but we gotta do a little culling of the collection. many things are up for sale, would post here but it's probably not appropriate
but, if you are looking for something, and it's not a old west style, we might have one that could go.
Let me know via PM

hell of a nice day out


----------



## BUFF

Heck Brian there must be some good money in turds, last week a side by side Canon and this week a Superposed. What do you have instore for next week, a new pick up...........

Snow on Sunday into Monday and again Thursday.....so they claim.


----------



## PatrickC

Snow on Sunday into Monday and again Thursday.....so they claim.[/QUOTE]

Oh sure I go out and paint fences because we don't get snow and now I better get done before Sunday CRAP ! I can't win for losing.........But my new bow comes in Monday sweeet.


----------



## BUFF

PatrickC;1134660 said:


> Snow on Sunday into Monday and again Thursday.....so they claim.


Oh sure I go out and paint fences because we don't get snow and now I better get done before Sunday CRAP ! I can't win for losing.........But my new bow comes in Monday sweeet.[/QUOTE]

Just a messenger..........
To bad your Bow won't be in on Friday, 60* according to the "experts".


----------



## PatrickC

Thats allright if it doesn't snow Ill be at Gander Mtn Monday shooting the lights out LOL The misses keeps asking why I need six bows I keep telling her I don't I need 8 or 9 LOL


----------



## BUFF

PatrickC;1134729 said:


> Thats allright if it doesn't snow Ill be at Gander Mtn Monday shooting the lights out LOL The misses keeps asking why I need six bows I keep telling her I don't I need 8 or 9 LOL


First off the wife doesn't need to know everything when it comes to buying toys.
When she does find out you just say don't you remember me talking about it.
Every Bow has a purpose much like a fishing pole or rifle/shot gun and this is why you needed this new Bow. Or you can pull the old how many dresses/shoes card.

In my case the wife is pretty melow when it comes to me buying toys/tools. I'm a bit of a wheeler and dealer and always take on extra work when it's availabe to fund the toys.


----------



## PatrickC

Thats me wheelin dealin, this bow thats coming I have maybe $400.00 in it as I traded another bow for it and the new one has fresh set of strings, brand new single pin sight and a frsh dip job, best part I should get 328 fps with the set up and that is fast and flat.


----------



## rob_cook2001

superposed superlight's are GREAT guns. Shoot me a pm of what you have for sale Brian. I am always buying and selling.
Robert


----------



## PatrickC

Got my new bow today, now tmrw when those geese try to bite me I have something to bite them, I hate painting fences around geese ponds.They are mean and they taste greasy.


----------



## LoneCowboy

rob_cook2001;1136067 said:


> superposed superlight's are GREAT guns. Shoot me a pm of what you have for sale Brian. I am always buying and selling.
> Robert


PM sent this morning


----------



## BUFF

I did a airport run this morning and on 470 it appeared there was a fresh app of Mag Chloride. Enough to make your tires wet going both ways. 
This prompted me to check on the forcast, MSN saying by 9p we'll start seeing snow and into tomorow, NOAA is saying pretty much the same as MSN and 9news is saying nothing moisture. 
Who's going to be right?


----------



## Plow Babe

The CAIC Forecast is calling for 1 - 3 tonight for the Front Range. We're not expecting much of anything up here, maybe an inch or two.

*CAIC Weather Discussion*
_West-northwest flow will dominate in Colorado's mountains today, as we sit wedged between a low pressure trough over the Great Lakes region, and a broad high pressure ridge centered over Utah. There is enough moisture streaming over the ridge to produce cloudy skies and some steady light orographic snowfall north of I-70, but accumulations will total only several inches. The Steamboat zone will see the largest accumulations. Expect warm temperatures once again today and strong west and northwest winds above about 10,000'. Strong winds will penetrate into lower-elevation areas on the east side of the Continental Divide. This pattern will persist into Sunday as the ridge axis shifts over the state and flattens. The next system pushes across the Great Basin and into Colorado early Monday morning bringing the next chance for snowfall._

Here's a picture from last night, sunset on the Gore Range. This picture isn't edited at all except to resize it for upload; the colors were really like that, it was so beautiful.


----------



## LoneCowboy

BUFF;1136687 said:


> I did a airport run this morning and on 470 it appeared there was a fresh app of Mag Chloride. Enough to make your tires wet going both ways.
> This prompted me to check on the forcast, MSN saying by 9p we'll start seeing snow and into tomorow, NOAA is saying pretty much the same as MSN and 9news is saying nothing moisture.
> Who's going to be right?


we're not going to get anything
that's MHO

maybe some little drizzle
it's freaking 60 degrees out there (and blowing like a SOAB)


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1136833 said:


> we're not going to get anything
> that's MHO
> 
> maybe some little drizzle
> it's freaking 60 degrees out there (and blowing like a SOAB)


Just remember it's mother nature in the drivers seat...............


----------



## cold_and_tired

NWS is giving Monument a 20% chance. I dont think much will happen but I'm going to be prepared. 

When they say 12", we get 2". When they say 1" we usually get 8.


----------



## MileHigh

Plow Babe;1136718 said:


> The CAIC Forecast is calling for 1 - 3 tonight for the Front Range.


LOL...Front range "Mountains"


----------



## MileHigh

rob...did you ever get those sno-wings on?

I'm sorry I completely spaced posting the pics. Let me know if you still need them.


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

My bet for me is monday I just picked up a load of rapid thaw to be on the safe side though


----------



## Plow Babe

ForestEdgeSnow are you still a fire fighter? Do you by chance know Alan Meador?


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

Yep I am still a fire fighter I do not know Alan. I think I will be one untill I cannot any longer. I will be re-doing the website this winter. BTW I like yours


----------



## Plow Babe

Thanks!
I lived in GMF and Woodland Park as a kid, my dad grew up in GMF and my grandparents lived there until they passed away. Alan works out of the Divide fire station, I think. I used to babysit his sons, and his oldest son is married to my sister-in-law's cousin.


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

When did allen work there I will try to see when he left. I lived in Aroura moved to WP when I was a freshmen I have loved it ever since. I must admit I have been spliting my time here between Divide and AZ for my other job but love plowing and that job. My guys do a great job driving for me so I do not see any issues with it. Just send some snow our way.

BE SAFE


----------



## Plow Babe

I think he's still working there.


----------



## rob_cook2001

MileHigh;1137535 said:


> rob...did you ever get those sno-wings on?
> 
> I'm sorry I completely spaced posting the pics. Let me know if you still need them.


I got them on the bobcat plow but still need to put the other set on the BOSS. Drilling those 1 inch holes SUCKS. I like the wings but they don't seam to come on and off very easy (I have to loosen the nut holding the pin in the moldboard to get them to come off??? 
I am not to worried about taking them on and off the plow on the skid but I need to be able to on the truck for going down the road.
Robert


----------



## BUFF

Seems like today was Wing Day, I ended up spending the afternoon putting mine on. Having a Poly it was pretty involved but came out really nice, man I love to fabricate. I still have to paint everything and finish up the extra plates to sandwich the cutting edge to the wing.
Maybe someday I can actually get out to use them and the spreader.


----------



## rob_cook2001

BUFF;1138755 said:


> Seems like today was Wing Day, I ended up spending the afternoon putting mine on. Having a Poly it was pretty involved but came out really nice, man I love to fabricate. I still have to paint everything and finish up the extra plates to sandwich the cutting edge to the wing.
> Maybe someday I can actually get out to use them and the spreader.


If this weather continues our wings will be in great shape for next season lol.
I bet they are a pain on a Poly, Did you do pro wings or sno wings?
Robert


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1138845 said:


> If this weather continues our wings will be in great shape for next season lol.
> I bet they are a pain on a Poly, Did you do pro wings or sno wings?
> Robert


Robert,
The installation went pretty smooth once I figured out what I wanted to do and what approach to take. The 1st side took about 3 1/2hrs and the 2nd about 1 1/2hrs.
I went with Buyers ProWings I picked them up for $200.00 delivered. I have some 1/2sq bar stock I'm thinking about putting around the outer edges of the wings to act like a rib to add some strength. As they stand now I think the edges will roll and bend way to easy.
Once I get everything all squared away I'll post some pics.
What did you end up going with?

David


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

Pro wings are awesome


Plow Babe I know of an Allen out of GMF but not Divide 

All I will have some photos of snow from the last kinda storm so we all can rember what is looks like. Anybody have any predictions for the next one


----------



## rob_cook2001

BUFF;1138867 said:


> Robert,
> The installation went pretty smooth once I figured out what I wanted to do and what approach to take. The 1st side took about 3 1/2hrs and the 2nd about 1 1/2hrs.
> I went with Buyers ProWings I picked them up for $200.00 delivered. I have some 1/2sq bar stock I'm thinking about putting around the outer edges of the wings to act like a rib to add some strength. As they stand now I think the edges will roll and bend way to easy.
> Once I get everything all squared away I'll post some pics.
> What did you end up going with?
> 
> David


I went with the Sno-wings. I was going to go with the pro wings until I saw them side by side. I am sure the pro wings work just as good but the Sno-wings look a LOT stronger, Doesn't matter though since it doesn't snow in Colorado any more lol.
It took us Right at 4 hours and was only a 6 pack job haha
Robert


----------



## rob_cook2001

Someone was talking about pics so I thought I would post a few From last year. Nothing great.


----------



## rob_cook2001

And a few Hay pics for Brian lol


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1139080 said:


> And a few Hay pics for Brian lol


Can't bale or stack without doing this first.


----------



## LoneCowboy

rob_cook2001;1138739 said:


> I got them on the bobcat plow but still need to put the other set on the BOSS. Drilling those 1 inch holes SUCKS. I like the wings but they don't seam to come on and off very easy (I have to loosen the nut holding the pin in the moldboard to get them to come off???
> I am not to worried about taking them on and off the plow on the skid but I need to be able to on the truck for going down the road.
> Robert


I never take my wings off. i do notice you have a 8'6" plow, so you might have to. but pro wings on my 8', No big deal. probably not legal, but I have never seen a DOT station in a snowstorm.

spearking of DOT guys funny story of the week.
Went up to near the budweiser plant to do a manure job earlier this week. (it costs extra cuz I have to roll thru the port). I get pulled in for paperwork on the way up, I figured it was for my SMM plate (sometimes hard to see), but she just mistyped my VIN. I said it's awful busy today and she says "yeah, the mobile guys are set up on Harmony to catch all the people skipping the port". Ha, so that made my chuckle.

then, I go get the load, dump the load (I never roll thru the port loaded, I'm not stupid) and go to do another job in Greeley, then on the way back from Greeley I meet a friend for lunch down at Nordy's. (34 & I25). So, now I"m full right and the trailer hasn't been off since before I left the budweiser plant area. 
I eat lunch, talk ***** and go back out and do a quick walk around and there is the trailer plug in, just sitting where I left it 60 miles ago NOT PLUGGED IN.

yes, that's right, I went thru the port with the trailer not plugged in.

aaacccccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## MileHigh

rob_cook2001;1139060 said:


> I went with the Sno-wings. I was going to go with the pro wings until I saw them side by side. I am sure the pro wings work just as good but the Sno-wings look a LOT stronger, Doesn't matter though since it doesn't snow in Colorado any more lol.
> It took us Right at 4 hours and was only a 6 pack job haha
> Robert


SnoWings are literally twice as strong as the prowings. Even the rubber is much thicker. You made a good choice. I have prowings but will never purchase them after I saw the snowings. But yes...the prowings work good.

I would just carry a socket that size in the truck to take them off when needed. I just leave mine on all winter. I angle my plow all the way to the right when in transport to cut down on width...but then again you have a much larger plow than me.Thumbs Up

I used to flap my rubbers over my cutting edge until I realized that all that was doing is making my rubbers tear..so know I do it how the manual tells you too and it works much better. Here are some pics of a friends snowings and some of my prowings.


----------



## MileHigh

.prowings:


----------



## MileHigh

Some pics from last year as well...I'm dying for some snow...I need some good money in the hopper.


----------



## LoneCowboy

MileHigh;1139476 said:


> .http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=85612&stc=1&d=1291569554


ummmmmmmmmmm
What the heck is that?

story please


----------



## MileHigh

LoneCowboy;1139508 said:


> ummmmmmmmmmm
> What the heck is that?
> 
> story please


It's an f350. :laughing:

I pulled into a friends shop, and they were playing a joke on their shop neighbors as they were pulling in to work...they had just got done hunting...it was just the head and neck sticking out of the trash.

here is another pic so you can see it better...hope it doesn't offend anyone, I though it was kinda funny myself..but then again I used to be a butcher/meat cutter so I've seen some pretty bad stuff.


----------



## BUFF

MileHigh;1139527 said:


> It's an f350. :laughing:
> 
> I pulled into a friends shop, and they were playing a joke on their shop neighbors as they were pulling in to work...they had just got done hunting...it was just the head and neck sticking out of the trash.
> 
> here is another pic so you can see it better..._*hope it doesn't offend anyone*_, I though it was kinda funny myself..but then again I used to be a butcher/meat cutter so I've seen some pretty bad stuff.


Mile Hi I don't think anyone here drives a Subaru,with that being said the humor is in good taste. About 15yrs or so ago I had been in Wyo filling AnteIope tags, the area we hunted allowed 5 tags each and there was five of us. At that time I was living between Lyons and Estes Park and decided to go through Rocky Mtn NP with 25 Antelope stacked like cord wood in the back of the pick up. At the west entrance the Ranger looked at the back of the truck, grinned and said " I'm sure you don't have any firearms", I winked and went home. To add to it, the truck was white with many "custom" red stripes.

Not to pick any fights about who makes the best wing, comparing the two I would have to think the "hinge" design of the PW's would give better support. The SW's have the tube support down low where you'd need the added support. I noticed on you PW's the crinkles on the outer edges of the wings down low. I cut some bar stock and laid out an idea to add some strength to my PW's but haven't followed through yet, but looking at your wings I think I'm going to move ahead on that idea. The added steel weighs about 4lbs and don't think it's going to be an issue.
BTW thanks of the rubber edge tip, it really makes sense having the rubber act as a squeegee. Is there any difference in the thickness on the plate used?

This is what I have in mind for adding some strength and the way I installed the PW's on a Poly.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Buff, that should really strengthen up those Pro-Wings. The Steel is thicker on the Sno-wings but I think You will be just fine. Don't worry about the weight, My Sno-wings are heavy as HELL lol
Robert


----------



## BUFF

Yeah, simple stuff like that should be done by the mfg but if they didn't bend they wouldn't sell replacements. I think installing the SW's on a Poly would have been a real chore and a PITA.


----------



## PatrickC

Whats all this talk about wings it doesn't snow in the front range area anymore LOL:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## rob_cook2001

We plan on using our wings to fly away.... Hopefully to somewhere with snow LOL


----------



## PatrickC

Talked with Grandma in Washington they got hammered, seems like a bad dream around here, but we got to wear shorts Friday painting fences. I hate painting fences I also hate geese that chase you while painting fences.


----------



## MileHigh

In past years when oregon an wash get nailed are seasons where the front range gets screwed out of a lot of snow as we can see.


----------



## BUFF

PatrickC;1140459 said:


> Talked with Grandma in Washington they got hammered, seems like a bad dream around here, but we got to wear shorts Friday painting fences. I hate painting fences I also hate geese that chase you while painting fences.


 Problems with Geese, use a 10 or 12gauge problem solved.


----------



## rob_cook2001

BUFF;1140719 said:


> Problems with Geese, use a 10 or 12gauge problem solved.


I learned the other day the 308 does a great job from about 250 yards lol.

Its a bad pic but here are the wings on my skid plow, I will take more pics tomorrow.


----------



## BUFF

*308*

Not to sure a .308 is a approved round for taking waterfoul, but I'm sure knowing this it was a domestic breed.  I've taken Wild Turkey in South Dakota with my .243 and .270, head shots are the way to go no meat waste plus no worries of getting a mouth full of shot.
So what's up with the snow at your place, looks alittle brown. :laughing: Maybe tonight something will change, well at least the weather peps say so.
Blade looks good with the wings BTW.


----------



## PatrickC

Got my wings on the curtis so where are we flying off to. I got the new bow and some guillotene broadheads , geese beware oh yeah and the little ankle biter gonna get a rubber blunt tip.LOL


----------



## BUFF

PatrickC;1141567 said:


> Got my wings on the curtis *so where are we flying off to*. I got the new bow and some guillotene broadheads , geese beware oh yeah and the little ankle biter gonna get a rubber blunt tip.LOL


The looney bin if the weather doesn't change..........


----------



## rob_cook2001

BUFF;1141583 said:


> The looney bin if the weather doesn't change..........


Can we drop by the soup kitchen first??? Times are tough lol


----------



## PatrickC

Im in lets fly


----------



## nliput

Hey Milehigh sorry about the late response.....I plow mostly south denver littleton area, we have accounts in conifer, golden, littleton, lonetree, centennial, and parker.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1141610 said:


> Can we drop by the soup kitchen first??? Times are tough lol


Didn't some body just bag a barnyard Goose, they probably have some soup.

When times are tough, it's time to get creative and diversify. 
I had two more snowmobiles and a trailer show up last night to be serviced. Not going to get rich doing this type of stuff but it'll throw some extra cash in pocket and it keeps me busy. I hate being board.


----------



## rob_cook2001

BUFF;1141642 said:


> Didn't some body just bag a barnyard Goose, they probably have some soup.
> 
> When times are tough, it's time to get creative and diversify.
> I had two more snowmobiles and a trailer show up last night to be serviced. Not going to get rich doing this type of stuff but it'll throw some extra cash in pocket and it keeps me busy. I hate being board.


LOL
Not a fan of Goose.
Have been trying to put the skid to work... but the guys on craigslist have trashed that market, $35 bucks an hour 
Something will turn up
Hell it might even snow some day.


----------



## cold_and_tired

This spring had better be good to us. Things are starting to get pretty thin around here and the bills are starting to pile up.

I've been doing little jobs here and there but I'm getting pretty bored sitting at home.


----------



## nliput

All I can say is thanks to the seasonal contracts. Boared out of my mind!


----------



## cold_and_tired

nliput;1141760 said:


> All I can say is thanks to the seasonal contracts. Boared out of my mind!


Fortunately I signed one this year. I'm not so sure they are going to want to re-sign the same contract for next year if we don't get any snow.


----------



## nliput

They will probably want to go back to hrly next year and than we will get snow twice a week! We sign all of our seasonals on 3 year contract that way they don't feel like there getting ripped off.


----------



## rob_cook2001

nliput;1142729 said:


> They will probably want to go back to hrly next year and than we will get snow twice a week! We sign all of our seasonals on 3 year contract that way they don't feel like there getting ripped off.


Sounds like the way to do it.
Robert


----------



## MileHigh

I've been shooting arrows in the sky and trying to catch them with my chest.Thumbs Up


----------



## MileHigh

If you plow snow in the front range or should I say "used" to plow snow in the front range...join my social group I just made. Should be good for contact info for each other just in case.

http://www.plowsite.com/group.php?groupid=60


----------



## In2toys

It says it's an invite only group... mine must have gotten lost snif snif


----------



## In2toys

as far as the weather, I'm happy with sunshine. I have dirt work scheduled for the next 2 weeks at least.... Hope it continues into next year. Tearing a house down This week. It's at least 100 years old. No insulation in the house at all, & no plumbing. Not sure when the last time someone lived there was... Rural Kiowa. Thank god for flat free tires, Mclarens rock.


----------



## PatrickC

MileHigh;1142841 said:


> I've been shooting arrows in the sky and trying to catch them with my chest.Thumbs Up


That can be very entertaining with a 100 lb bow LOL invite me to the group.purplebou


----------



## MileHigh

In2toys;1142994 said:


> It says it's an invite only group... mine must have gotten lost snif snif





PatrickC;1143023 said:


> That can be very entertaining with a 100 lb bow LOL invite me to the group.purplebou


oooops...sorry guys. I didn't know I set it up for invite only. I'll change it now.

And I couldn't find any snow work for your skid from my contacts...but one guy is interested in your services, so you should join that group and leave your info.


----------



## BUFF

Weather today was great to be out it in, no so good for adding to the bank account but it will come and then we'll wish for some nice days for a break.

I was talking with Brian (Lone Cowboy) about getting together for some lunch in the near future. The thought was to hit Famous Daves BBQ off of I-25 and HWY 7 (exit 229?). 
I'm pretty sure it works for the guys north of Denver and may be doable for the south? 
Any thoughts?


----------



## MileHigh

Famous Dave's....good location. For the guys not familiar with hwy7...it's basically 160th Ave.

Anyways...go check and see if you guys can join up...I changed it to moderated, but it might have to be changed to public.

http://www.plowsite.com/group.php?groupid=60


----------



## PatrickC

Lunch get together would be good but can any of us afford it LOL we could landscape for lunch while were there. Or take a bow and see what we get lol


----------



## rob_cook2001

Lunch at Dave's sounds great. I am in.
Robert


----------



## BUFF

MileHigh;1143058 said:


> Famous Dave's....good location. For the guys not familiar with hwy7...it's basically 160th Ave.
> 
> Anyways...go check and see if you guys can join up...I changed it to moderated, but it might have to be changed to public.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/group.php?groupid=60


Access to the social groups works like a charm, even for a computer challenged old guy........


----------



## LoneCowboy

In2toys;1143006 said:


> as far as the weather, I'm happy with sunshine. I have dirt work scheduled for the next 2 weeks at least.... Hope it continues into next year. Tearing a house down This week. It's at least 100 years old. No insulation in the house at all, & no plumbing. Not sure when the last time someone lived there was... Rural Kiowa. Thank god for flat free tires, Mclarens rock.


There's an Urban Kiowa??????????????

But yeah, foam filled tires ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!

and +1 on famous Daves

How about this Friday?
it's still supposed to be nice?
or is that too soon?

and +1 on the social group, good idea. Esp because some areas get HAMMERED and some areas get nothing.


----------



## BUFF

*Famous Daves*

I'm good for lunch any day M-F, weekends are tough to get away from home/kids.
Oh and yeah this Friday works, 11:30a to beat the crowd?


----------



## cold_and_tired

I'll try guys but it's exactly 93.6 miles from my house. Thats a long drive home with a few beers in me.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1143335 said:


> I'll try guys but it's exactly 93.6 miles from my house. Thats a long drive home with a few beers in me.


I hear you about the drive, don't think I'd be swilling any barley pops. Look at it this way, the next time we do something closer on the south side.


----------



## LoneCowboy

cold_and_tired;1143335 said:


> I'll try guys but it's exactly 93.6 miles from my house. Thats a long drive home with a few beers in me.


yeah, but it's all freeway, 1 hour. 
c'mon, I made it from Garden of the gods road and I-25 to 6th ave and Union in 56 minutes (once, many moons ago)


----------



## LoneCowboy

BUFF;1143302 said:


> I'm good for lunch any day M-F, weekends are tough to get away from home/kids.
> Oh and yeah this Friday works, 11:30a to beat the crowd?


Ok, so it's a plan????????
11:30am at the Famous Daves at hwy 7 and I-25 (SE corner) this friday December 10th??????

anyone else?
I know what BUFF looks like (a big ugly fat f(*&^er, ha!)


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1143606 said:


> Ok, so it's a plan????????
> 11:30am at the Famous Daves at hwy 7 and I-25 (SE corner) this friday December 10th??????
> 
> anyone else?
> I know what BUFF looks like (a big ugly fat f(*&^er, ha!)


Play nice Brian, you're no feather weight.......:laughing:


----------



## MileHigh

Should be able to make it. Unless some work falls into my lap.


----------



## BUFF

MileHigh;1143765 said:


> Should be able to make it. Unless some work fall into my lap.


Proabbly won't be in the form of cold white stuff......


----------



## LoneCowboy

BUFF;1143625 said:


> Play nice Brian, you're no feather weight.......:laughing:


I have the body of a god.

Budda


----------



## MileHigh

LoneCowboy;1143802 said:


> I have the body of a god.
> 
> Budda


LOL. Who cares if were fat or whatever...it's not like were going there to pick up chicks....well maybe i am.

I'm bringing another business owner with me who is not on PS...but should be.


----------



## BUFF

Well Brian this valids the reason behind you buying that BIG @SS side by side.

http://specials.msn.com/A-List/Lifestyle/Wild-boar-gets-revenge.aspx?cp-documentid=26658751

So we have Brian, Robert, Mark and me so far for Friday @11:30a?


----------



## cold_and_tired

I can probably swing it. Count me in!


----------



## LoneCowboy

BUFF;1143842 said:


> Well Brian this valids the reason behind you buying that BIG @SS side by side.
> 
> http://specials.msn.com/A-List/Lifestyle/Wild-boar-gets-revenge.aspx?cp-documentid=26658751
> 
> So we have Brian, Robert, Mark and me so far for Friday @11:30a?


Do you know how they hunt boar in Europe?

They drive them. (like driven pheasant shooting), so you shoot at a running moving boar. 
Shooting at one standing still is considered unethical.

BUFF, you wanna call the restaurant and make a reservation for 6 or so in the name of plowsite, since we don't know what anyone looks like?


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1144189 said:


> Do you know how they hunt boar in Europe?
> 
> They drive them. (like driven pheasant shooting), so you shoot at a running moving boar.
> Shooting at one standing still is considered unethical.
> 
> BUFF, you wanna call the restaurant and make a reservation for 6 or so in the name of plowsite, since we don't know what anyone looks like?


there's a pile of stuff they do in Europe that i consider unethical, like drinking warm beer

I'll make the res , 6-8 @11:30a under PS.


----------



## BUFF

*Famous Daves*

Called Famous Daves to make the res and they don't take them or call aheads.
The gal said 6-8 @11:30a should not be an issue.
The best way to handle this would probably be the first guy in gets the table and tells the gal at the front the rest of the party will ask for the Plow Site table.
Should be simple enough.


----------



## RamPainting LLC

It's been dry up here too, plowed yesterday, first storm since Nov 24th! You guys have a beer for me on Friday.


----------



## stang2244

I don't have a plow, only shovels and blowers.....can I still come to Daves?


----------



## LoneCowboy

stang2244;1144994 said:


> I don't have a plow, only shovels and blowers.....can I still come to Daves?


Sure
but you're buying. payup


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1145220 said:


> Sure
> but you're buying. payup


I like the sound of that and it only makes sense, with less overhead cash flow shouldn't be a problem.

It's just going to be a bunch of guys in the industry eating some BBQ shooting the *****.


----------



## stang2244

LoneCowboy;1145220 said:


> Sure
> but you're buying. payup


Kid's menus only then...


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1145616 said:


> Kid's menus only then...


So do we need to get you need a booster chair?:laughing:


----------



## stang2244

And a sippy cup wise guy


----------



## BUFF

Oh one thing I forgot, are you going to have the school bus or mommy drop you off......

Just having fun with you, see ya tomorrow .


----------



## MileHigh

Cool..see you all tmr...I'm bringing a friend.


----------



## BUFF

*Lunch goers*

Hey guys if we can get a head count by lets say 9am we can be assured to have a table for all.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Sounds like we are going to have a interesting bunch lol.
Ill be there.


----------



## In2toys

gonna have to miss this one. have a lot to scrape & topping off a pool with dirt. Have one for me also.


----------



## cold_and_tired

I'm in. See you all soon.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I hope i am not the only one running late. Damn horses lol


----------



## MileHigh

Food was good, waitress was hot, good meeting up.


----------



## LoneCowboy

fun meet, lots fo good info (and bunch of lies :laughing: ) exchanged

Rob, I've been thinking about your dump truck problem, I think you should sub it out.

Most tandems sub for about $75/hour, but for a all week job like that they might do better esp this time of year.
If you can load it, a semi is a way better deal, figure 25 tons for about $90/hour.

Even with the tandem, figure about an hour to do a load (10 minutes to load, 20 there, 20 back), 82 loads is $6150. even if you miss by 50% you're still under 10k. (if you can do a semi-, figure about 50 loads, (2/3 of 82) at $90/hour is $4500)

If you buy one, figure 10 grand for the truck, 2 grand to fix stuff that's broken. 1k for insurance, 1k for plates (another 1k for sales tax), you're at 15k.

Way better to sub it out I think. A lot of dump truck guys are hurting, they'll probably want to work for even less or even load it for that same price. 

Anyway, fun meeting.


----------



## rob_cook2001

It was good to put faces to names guys. Good bunch of guys.
Ill check into that Brian, thanks a bunch.
Mark, Sorry about the FICM, took forever to get home, just walked out to the shop and I DONT have one anyways.
Thanks everyone.
Robert


----------



## BUFF

MileHigh;1147283 said:


> Food was good, waitress was hot, good meeting up.


Yeah Randy Ray has it going on, real nice gal everytime I've been in there.
It's kind of messed up saying shes hot when I'm old enough to be her dad, wonder what her mom looks like..........

I see there's a brush fire out by Brighton, I wonder if someone was looking for Roberts hay stake, I seem to remember something being said about Robert haying way to long.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Randy has been a good looking girl as long as I have known her.
They must of lit the wrong stack... Mine are all fine lol
David I really like your plow truck, clean looking old ford.
Robert


----------



## BUFF

Robert thanks for the complement on old ******, the funny thing is it has 38K miles on it, while my 08 has 34K miles. To add to it, the tires are the original FS Steel Trac A/T's and they won't wear out. I had a 96 PS F-350 CC with the same tire and hated them then.
But they're in good shape and when they're down to the wear bars or close I have set of GY Duratracs mounted up on a set of Black Spoke wheels.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Had a great time today guys. Thanks for getting it organized Buff.

Rob, don't ever buy a dump truck unless you can pay cash for it. I learned the hard way. We are getting $65 an hour down here and it seemed like that hardly covered fuel let alone a massive payment, insurance, etc.

The only guys still running around here are the guys that have had their trucks paid off for the last 10+ years.

BTW, is something headed our way? The weather guessers say no but why are I-70 and I-80 shut down because of "adverse" conditions?


----------



## rob_cook2001

Where did you find that truck with 38k?? The 460 is a good motor to... if you don't mind pumping gas lol.
Robert


----------



## rob_cook2001

The only way I will buy the dump is if this one job will pay for it. After that It would make a Nice Rig for spreading ice melt :}


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

I am getting some snow right now just flurring though. My entire plumbing went down today so I could not make it next time. The central and northern mountains are supposed to get hammerd.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1147766 said:


> Had a great time today guys. Thanks for getting it organized Buff.
> 
> Rob, don't ever buy a dump truck unless you can pay cash for it. I learned the hard way. We are getting $65 an hour down here and it seemed like that hardly covered fuel let alone a massive payment, insurance, etc.
> 
> The only guys still running around here are the guys that have had their trucks paid off for the last 10+ years.
> 
> BTW, is something headed our way? The weather guessers say no but why are I-70 and I-80 shut down because of "adverse" conditions?


Well when we get together the next time (spring?)you can get things dialed in down south.

SE Wyoming/Snowy Range is getting hammered pretty hard and from what I've seen it stretches down to I-70. I got a pretty good rain shower around 5:30p that lasted about 15min, not enough to do anything beyond getting the truck dirty running down the road.

So the guy I bought my spreader from in Peyton last name is Perez, he said he works for an outfit that maintains the grounds at the AF Academy.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1147772 said:


> Where did you find that truck with 38k?? The 460 is a good motor to... if you don't mind pumping gas lol.
> Robert


Actually when I bought a year ago it just turned 29K, it started life as a Hewlett Packard grounds maintenance rig. It had a Knaphiede utility bed, and the plow for $7K on CL. I sold the bed for $1400 on CL, bought the Flat bed for $400 on CL. The Flat bed was 9ft but it was pretty messed up in the back so I cut 10" of it and fab'd the rear apron and dumped about $200 in steel and lights into it. So for $6200 I have a pretty sweet, low mileage reliable truck that cost $200 a yr for full coverage ins (good to be a old guy) and my first set of plates was under $250.

Running around empty on county roads I can squeeze 13mpg out of it, plowing (when it snows) I'm at 10mpg. Yeah no the greatest but factor in the difference in fuel cost per gallon, 1/2 the oil per change, and the rest of the preventive maintenance stuff is at least 50% less it doesn't sound so bad. Don't get me wrong, it in no way competes with a oil burner but for what I use it for it's great.


----------



## BUFF

Got this off the Noaa site, looks at least promising if the jet stream doesn't shift.


----------



## nliput

The snow was close enough for us to have to head up to conifer for removal and deicing. Wish it would come just alittle more east!


----------



## PatrickC

Sorry all we could not make it, we had a deadline on rotten trees removal, windy in my area but clear skies thus far. I 25 & 470


----------



## MileHigh

I'm assuming Patrick has a tree license?


----------



## PatrickC

We normally only plant trees, one of the foreclosure homes had 3 elm trees in the backyard half fallen over and really rotten, the guy I do work for called and asked if I could get that stuff hauled out quick. I talked to him later and asked why so fast and he explained hes no longer fix and flip these homes that he now cleans up trash and debri in and around and sells to another group of people. I never thought there was much money in these endevors but who knows. I have been thinking about major tree work as part of the business plan but it seems real dangerous and big liability but Im going to look into this a little more. There was a guy in Littleton this year who died when the boom arm broke, 35 ft fall. Tree trimming from the ground we handle on a few of our comercial properties as code usually says 8ft up over sidewalks and streets.


----------



## LoneCowboy

PatrickC;1148130 said:


> We normally only plant trees, one of the foreclosure homes had 3 elm trees in the backyard half fallen over and really rotten, the guy I do work for called and asked if I could get that stuff hauled out quick. I talked to him later and asked why so fast and he explained hes no longer fix and flip these homes that he now cleans up trash and debri in and around and sells to another group of people. I never thought there was much money in these endevors but who knows. I have been thinking about major tree work as part of the business plan but it seems real dangerous and big liability but Im going to look into this a little more. There was a guy in Littleton this year who died when the boom arm broke, 35 ft fall. Tree trimming from the ground we handle on a few of our comercial properties as code usually says 8ft up over sidewalks and streets.


liability and workman's comp is unfreakingbelievablely expensive.


----------



## PatrickC

LoneCowboy;1148331 said:


> liability and workman's comp is unfreakingbelievablely expensive.


Theres that and the climbing gear, a good setup with gaffes and harness and some rope again some rope is around $500 for a decent setup for one person, then the 43 to 1 winch to lower cut branches to ground can run $2,000.00 Dollars. Then you hope nothing skids out and takes out a house, fence or cat. We looked into tree rigging/climbing classes but nothing is offered local. I do know there has to be some good money out there as a lot of trees in Denver and surrounding areas are at a mature point (to BIG) for the area around the house now versus 20 years ago. I could have bought a ford F-600 I think it was, at the Denver auction 2 months ago for $5500 it had a 50ft boom but insurance registration and all might not be worth it. I don't know have to research more on this.


----------



## LoneCowboy

don't forget the chipper (ala Fargo)
there's another 10 to 30 grand.


----------



## ABlade

Hey guys,
It was nice to meet all of you at Famous Daves. Enjoyed the conversations, Had a chance to check out plow-site and agree with you all, looks like a nice forum. ABLADE = Nick from American-Blade, llc


----------



## BUFF

ABlade;1150201 said:


> Hey guys,
> It was nice to meet all of you at Famous Daves. Enjoyed the conversations, Had a chance to check out plow-site and agree with you all, looks like a nice forum. ABLADE = Nick from American-Blade, llc


Hey Nick same here good to meet you, always good to get out for some networking and well welcome aboard.:salute:


----------



## rob_cook2001

Welcome to the site Nick.
Robert


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

Welcome to the site nick sorry I was not able to meet you. I just wanted to let yall know I did my snow dance last night. I swept up a bunch of rapid thaw that I put down in anticpation of a storm we never got.

Justin


----------



## MileHigh

ABlade;1150201 said:


> Hey guys,
> It was nice to meet all of you at Famous Daves. Enjoyed the conversations, Had a chance to check out plow-site and agree with you all, looks like a nice forum. ABLADE = Nick from American-Blade, llc


About time Nick.

Long time coming.


----------



## MileHigh

ForestEdgeSnow;1150860 said:


> Welcome to the site nick sorry I was not able to meet you. I just wanted to let yall know I did my snow dance last night. I swept up a bunch of rapid thaw that I put down in anticpation of a storm we never got.
> 
> Justin


Keep them snow dances going..


----------



## cold_and_tired

Sorry for the delays fellas but here is the link to the best snow shovel in the world.

http://www.dakotamountainproducts.com/

Just got back from Vegas and actually have more money than I started out with! They weren't taking bets on Colorado weather though.


----------



## BUFF

Tanner did you get a chance to hit the In-N-Out while in Vegas?

No odds on Front range snow, huh doesn't sound very promising.

Central Parts also sells the Dakota shovel for about the same cost. They have a video clip of them being used. (scroll to the bottom of the page)
http://www.centralparts.com/Accessories/CPW-E-Z-Blade/Dakota-Sno-Blade/5014/

They appear to work well, I'd have think they'd be kind of a hassle getting in and out of the truck with the running gear getting tangled up with "other stuff". Also the bimbo running it is stepping into the snow/bank when she's flipping it around for another pass. It's probably operator error and could be overcome with a guy running it.

I seem to recall Andy (he ordered the happy meal) recommended these: http://www.thesnowplow.com/ , looking at the two the cost, ability to replace what you ran over and overall usability I'm going to go with the snow plow.


----------



## Plow Babe

Sunset tonight, taken from my back porch.


----------



## BUFF

The combination of the color and texture of the clouds is almost surreal. 

You guys get much in Summit County over the past week?


----------



## Plow Babe

It was super spectacular.

We plowed last Tuesday and Saturday, about 5" each time.


----------



## rob_cook2001

So..... are we going to be able to plow before 2011?? lol


----------



## cold_and_tired

rob_cook2001;1151804 said:


> So..... are we going to be able to plow before 2011?? lol


NO.

Buff, I didn't get a chance to stop at In and Out this time. I was only there for one night and was doing a bunch of stuff at the NFR.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1151841 said:


> NO.
> 
> Buff, I didn't get a chance to stop at In and Out this time. I was only there for one night and was doing a bunch of stuff at the NFR.


Don't know if your aware of it or not but In N Out is now in the Salt Lake, Ut area. 
Was out there for a sled show and ate there twice in 24hrs. Thumbs Up

Here's an idea:
Dear Santa, 
All I want for Christmas is a nice plowable event before the New Year, nothing big just a little something that requires me to make 2-3 pushes. Also could you bribe Mother Nature into letting snow east of the divide/front range after the Jan 1,2011?
thx
Bored Plow Guy


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

> Dear Santa,
> All I want for Christmas is a nice plowable event before the New Year, nothing big just a little something that requires me to make 2-3 pushes. Also could you bribe Mother Nature into letting snow east of the divide/front range after the Jan 1,2011?
> thx
> Bored Plow Guy


Buff hope you do not mind throw that up on forest edge's facebook page and qouted it


----------



## LoneCowboy

rob_cook2001;1151804 said:


> So..... are we going to be able to plow before 2011?? lol


doesn't matter for me now
I bill on the 15th, so billing closes tomorrow (and it isn't going to snow)
even if we do get snow in December, I won't book or see any money til January.
bleech.


----------



## BUFF

ForestEdgeSnow;1151956 said:


> Buff hope you do not mind throw that up on forest edge's facebook page and qouted it


Hey do with it as you please, glad the humor was found.......Thumbs Up


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1151905 said:


> Don't know if your aware of it or not but In N Out is now in the Salt Lake, Ut area.
> Was out there for a sled show and ate there twice in 24hrs. Thumbs Up


I ended up taking the south route over the Hoover Dam (got to see the new bridge), through Arizona and up through Albuquerque. It was only about an hour longer and I didn't have to deal with any weather or chain laws on I-70.


----------



## MileHigh

Noaa is saying 2-5 for the metro in the hazordous weather outlook for Wed night into Thursday.


----------



## BUFF

MileHigh;1152773 said:


> Noaa is saying 2-5 for the metro in the hazordous weather outlook for Wed night into Thursday.


Yeah I saw the same from three different sources with similar amounts, I guess if it does indeed happen the "Dear Santa" letter/email worked


----------



## MileHigh

Now a weather advisory for 4-8.


----------



## BUFF

MileHigh;1152868 said:


> Now a weather advisory for 4-8.


Oh crap we better head to Sams and stock up Milk, Bread, Eggs.......... and a generator..


----------



## cold_and_tired

Yeah I spoke too soon. 3-5 for us and another inch on Thursday. Too bad none of the money will be here in time for Christmas.


----------



## LoneCowboy

I don't know what alarmist sites you guys are reading.........
Longmont:

Wednesday Night: Snow likely, mainly before 11pm. Cloudy, with a low around 22. East wind between 3 and 7 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of around an inch possible. 

which means nada.
But maybe my plow truck can come out of the garage for the first time in a month.


----------



## MileHigh

LoneCowboy;1153071 said:


> I don't know what alarmist sites you guys are reading.........
> Longmont:
> 
> Wednesday Night: Snow likely, mainly before 11pm. Cloudy, with a low around 22. East wind between 3 and 7 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of around an inch possible.
> 
> which means nada.
> But maybe my plow truck can come out of the garage for the first time in a month.


3 to 7 now.

And yes...Longmont is in the advisory.

http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...=Longmont+CO&product1=Winter+Weather+Advisory

Winter Weather Advisory

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DENVER CO
316 PM MST TUE DEC 14 2010

COZ039-040-151100-
/O.NEW.KBOU.WW.Y.0031.101216T0100Z-101216T1900Z/
BOULDER AND JEFFERSON COUNTIES BELOW 6000 FEET/WEST BROOMFIELD
COUNTY-
NORTH DOUGLAS COUNTY BELOW 6000 FEET/DENVER/WEST ADAMS AND
ARAPAHOE COUNTIES/EAST BROOMFIELD COUNTY-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...ARVADA...BOULDER...GOLDEN...LAKEWOOD...
LONGMONT...AURORA...BRIGHTON...CITY OF DENVER...
DENVER INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT...HIGHLANDS RANCH...LITTLETON...
PARKER
316 PM MST TUE DEC 14 2010

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 6 PM WEDNESDAY TO NOON
MST THURSDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN DENVER HAS ISSUED A WINTER
WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 6 PM
WEDNESDAY TO NOON MST THURSDAY.

* TIMING...LIGHT TO MODERATE SNOWFALL WEDNESDAY EVENING THROUGH
LATE THURSDAY MORNING.

* ACCUMULATION/WIND...SNOW TOTALS WILL RANGE FROM 3 TO 7 INCHES
WITH THE HIGHER AMOUNTS ACROSS SOUTHERN AND WESTERN SECTIONS OF
THE METRO AREA. NORTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 20 MPH WEDNESDAY EVENING
WILL WEAKEN AFTER MIDNIGHT.

* IMPACTS...ROADS WILL LIKELY BECOME SLUSHY AND POSSIBLY SNOW
COVERED OVERNIGHT. BRIDGES AND OVERPASSES MAY ALSO BECOME QUITE
ICY. MOTORISTS SHOULD PREPARE THEIR VEHICLES BEFORE WEATHER AND
ROAD CONDITIONS DETERIORATE WEDNESDAY EVENING.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY MEANS THAT SNOW...BLOWING SNOW...OR
FREEZING DRIZZLE WILL CAUSE TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR
SLIPPERY ROADS AND LIMITED VISIBILITIES...AND USE CAUTION WHILE
DRIVING.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Starting to sound pretty good to me guys.
Robert


----------



## Plow Babe

It's still sounding good for all you Front Range guys:


SCATTERED RAIN SHOWERS EAST OF THE MOUNTAINS WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON
SHOULD QUICKLY CHANGE OVER TO SNOW BY WEDNESDAY EVENING. SNOWFALL
OVERNIGHT MAY BECOME HEAVY FOR A TIME IN THE SOUTHERN FRONT RANGE
FOOTHILLS AND OVER WESTERN PORTIONS OF THE PALMER DIVIDE WEDNESDAY
NIGHT AND EARLY THURSDAY MORNING. IT NOW APPEARS THAT OVER A HALF
FOOT OF SNOW MAY ACCUMULATE OVER THE HIGHER TERRAIN SOUTH AND WEST
OF DENVER BY LATE THURSDAY AFTERNOON. AT LOWER ELEVATIONS...AS MUCH
AS 2 TO 5 INCHES OF SNOW MAY ACCUMULATE WITHIN THE GREATER DENVER
METRO AREA...WITH THE HIGHER AMOUNTS ON THE SOUTH AND WEST SIDES.
LIGHTER ACCUMULATIONS ARE ANTICIPATED FARTHER OUT ACROSS THE
NORTHEAST PLAINS OF COLORADO.

LIGHT SNOWFALL MAY LINGER IN THE FOOTHILLS...OVER THE PALMER DIVIDE
AND ON THE PLAINS GENERALLY SOUTH OF INTERSTATE 70 THROUGH THURSDAY
EVENING WITH LITTLE ADDITIONAL ACCUMULATION EXPECTED.


----------



## BUFF

*Positive Waves............*

With a band of weather like this heading our way, someone on the front range is bound to get out and the weather clowns can't get this wrong.


----------



## nliput

Looks pretty promissing down south here. I am not sure where everyone get the ice slicer/ rapid thaw or calcium chloride / mag chloride in bags but I have alot of all of them and have the ability to load through the whole storm. Our product is located a mile east of arapahoe and i-25 just behind walmart. Ice Slicer @ 125.00 per ton calcium chloride @ 8.00 a bag and sraight mag @ 13.50 a bag. Let me know if I can help anyone with this product. Thx Nick


----------



## MileHigh

nliput;1153315 said:


> Looks pretty promissing down south here. I am not sure where everyone get the ice slicer/ rapid thaw or calcium chloride / mag chloride in bags but I have alot of all of them and have the ability to load through the whole storm. Our product is located a mile east of arapahoe and i-25 just behind walmart. Ice Slicer @ 125.00 per ton calcium chloride @ 8.00 a bag and sraight mag @ 13.50 a bag. Let me know if I can help anyone with this product. Thx Nick


Good post.

I'll let some guys know about you.

Join the Front range Group and list your info for us.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I hope Northglenn is not to far north for this one lol
Robert


----------



## BUFF

*Ice slicer*

Hey Nick is the ice slicer in bags or bulk?
David


----------



## MileHigh

rob_cook2001;1153404 said:


> I hope Northglenn is not to far north for this one lol
> Robert


Don't worry...Were all due by now and it's gonna happen.

The only thing I'm worried about is how it got up to 70degrees today. Freaking insane being that it's mid Dec.


----------



## nliput

BUFF;1153405 said:


> Hey Nick is the ice slicer in bags or bulk?
> David


What I have down thee now is 30 tons of bulk. I have to go get some mag tomorrow and could get it in 50lb bags or even in 500lb sacks. Let me know if bags or sacks is what your looking for. Nick


----------



## nliput

MileHigh;1153367 said:


> Good post.
> 
> I'll let some guys know about you.
> 
> Join the Front range Group and list your info for us.


I ment to do that the first time you posted that up. ooops On there now.


----------



## BUFF

nliput;1153419 said:


> What I have down thee now is 30 tons of bulk. I have to go get some mag tomorrow and could get it in 50lb bags or even in 500lb sacks. Let me know if bags or sacks is what your looking for. Nick


50# bags is what I'm after, it's easier for me to store and handle that way.
I probably have enough to get through one storm but will need to restock after/when the next storm hits. So I right now I'm good but will need to have a plan to get some more.

Also too bad you didn't make it to Famous Dave's Friday for lunch, maybe next time when it's on the south side.


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

Nilput are you a distributer. Is ICE Slicer the same as rapid thaw. I might have to try it. Here is my outlook.

Wednesday Night: Snow likely. Cloudy, with a low around 15. East northeast wind between 5 and 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 7 inches possible. 

Thursday: Snow likely, mainly before 11am. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 24. Northeast wind between 5 and 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible.


----------



## nliput

BUFF;1153441 said:


> 50# bags is what I'm after, it's easier for me to store and handle that way.
> I probably have enough to get through one storm but will need to restock after/when the next storm hits. So I right now I'm good but will need to have a plan to get some more.
> 
> Also too bad you didn't make it to Famous Dave's Friday for lunch, maybe next time when it's on the south side.


Yeah let me know I can have single bags for you or a pallet of 50.

I wanted to go but I was out of town for that one. Maybe after the new year we could do another.


----------



## PatrickC

I had resigned to laying out and working on my tan and somebody wrote to santa and here we go. LOL I think someone should be appointed the santa letter writer early next august septemberpayup


----------



## nliput

ForestEdgeSnow;1153444 said:


> Nilput are you a distributer. Is ICE Slicer the same as rapid thaw. I might have to try it. Here is my outlook.
> 
> Wednesday Night: Snow likely. Cloudy, with a low around 15. East northeast wind between 5 and 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 7 inches possible.
> 
> Thursday: Snow likely, mainly before 11am. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 24. Northeast wind between 5 and 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible.


Distributer....sure or a re-seller I guess. I get it at a good price due to my volume purchases and figured I would pass it along to you guys. I know pionner and those guys are pretty expensive and wont open at night even though they say they will. ICE Slicer i have been told is better than rapid thaw. The city buys ICE Slicer exclusive. The Ice slicer I have is stored indoors at all times so the product works much better.


----------



## BUFF

PatrickC;1153455 said:


> I had resigned to laying out and working on my tan and somebody wrote to santa and here we go. LOL I think someone should be appointed the santa letter writer early next august septemberpayup


Well if the letter to Santa is what it took to get it snow on the front range, then I'm bound to be someone's hero


----------



## PatrickC

BUFF;1153466 said:


> Well if the letter to Santa is what it took to get it snow on the front range, then I'm bound to be someone's hero


You are here by appointed by Patrick the Disabled Marine Veteran as the official Santa letter writer from this day hence forth evermore. Sounds official anyway LOL ussmileyflag


----------



## BUFF

PatrickC;1153475 said:


> You are here by appointed by Patrick the Disabled Marine Veteran as the official Santa letter writer from this day hence forth evermore. Sounds official anyway LOL ussmileyflag


Well I guess since you put it that way I'll carry that torch.:salute:

But truthfully I was hoping for something like this.


----------



## PatrickC

BUFF;1153492 said:


> Well I guess since you put it that way I'll carry that torch.:salute:
> 
> But truthfully I was hoping for something like this.


what ever happened to old Dana Carvey he was hilarious that clip rocks.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Well hopefully we can all make some payup.
If it goes well I am buying a scope for my toy :}
Robert


----------



## BUFF

*Dana Carvey*

Yeah that is one of many funny clips from that movie, he was on Leno this past spring and he still has it.Think he's still doing some stand up stuff.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1153506 said:


> Well hopefully we can all make some payup.
> If it goes well I am buying a scope for my toy :}
> Robert


OOH a bull barrel......... What ca going to do with that Robert?


----------



## PatrickC

With a scope you can help this guy out LOL


----------



## rob_cook2001

Just shoot Varmints and play with some steel targets. 
Would like to take it to Wyoming next year for an antelope.


----------



## nliput

PatrickC;1153515 said:


> With a scope you can help this guy out LOL
> 
> View attachment 86915


LOL that great!


----------



## PatrickC

Or this guy :laughing:


----------



## rob_cook2001

Patrick that is great lol


----------



## BUFF

*ethics question*

Which one gets shot?


----------



## PatrickC

How bout this, if this guy only knew that rifle isn't gonna cut it


----------



## BUFF

Well lets see, it's a white tail and judging by the guys build it's in the mid west. So this means he probably feel out of his stand while reaching for a bottle of Blackberry Brandy and a sausage sandwich........


----------



## PatrickC

I want to find this one to hang in the office


----------



## PatrickC

Head Shots are not always what you think


----------



## BUFF

PatrickC;1153538 said:


> I want to find this one to hang in the office
> 
> View attachment 86920


To bad my wife wouldn't go for that, but can't complain she goes to church for me. Something about the building burning to the ground if I went, oh well I'm good with that.

Well just finished up hearing Kathy Sabines line of crap time to call it a day.
Since you've pulled out the dog and cat stuff I suggest you do the same.

later


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

Nilput

Pioneer will open up if Colorado Springs gets around 3 inchs at 2 am but rapid thaw is expensive. I am looking at buying some land were I could store than I could buy 10 tons and have full acces to it. I will probobly use you for bagged CC though.

Thank You
Justin


----------



## PatrickC

Laterz gotta rest we are gonna need it Nite all


----------



## rob_cook2001

BUFF;1153537 said:


> Well lets see, it's a white tail and judging by the guys build it's in the mid west. So this means he probably feel out of his stand while reaching for a bottle of Blackberry Brandy and a sausage sandwich........


Thanks David.... You just made me spit Dr. Pepper all over my desk HAHA
Robert


----------



## MileHigh

rapid thaw at the Pioneer in Henderson / Brighton is 114/ton


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

Thats way lower than what we are paying in Colorado Springs


----------



## MileHigh

^what is it priced at?


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

139 a ton for rapid thaw


----------



## LoneCowboy

well, it's up to 1-2 for longmont area.
maybe enough to actually drop the plow!!!!!!!!!!

but it looks like ti's going to be a southern storm.

still, be good to work the kinks out in the system (and you know, make sure all my guys are still alive)

those are some funny pictures back a page or so, I laughed out loud a few times.


----------



## nliput

ForestEdgeSnow;1153545 said:


> Nilput
> 
> Pioneer will open up if Colorado Springs gets around 3 inchs at 2 am but rapid thaw is expensive. I am looking at buying some land were I could store than I could buy 10 tons and have full acces to it. I will probobly use you for bagged CC though.
> 
> Thank You
> Justin


I could do 10 tons delivered up there. Just let me know if there is anything I can help you wih.


----------



## nliput

This sure does look to be very promissing.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Went away for me. 1-3 tonight and 2-4 tomorrow.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Still sounds like enough to plow.


----------



## BUFF

*Crap Shoot*

I've checked NOOA, Accuweather, Weather Underground and 9News for Longmont/Berthoud. They all agree somethings going to happen, and depending on who you go with it could be anywhere between 2-7". So history has shown me this means either; we get zip/missed or hammered. 
*Positive Waves.......*


----------



## LoneCowboy

it was 3-7 denver metro
now, it's under 3"

and 9news says "nothing up north"

we shall see
clouds are rolling in
at the very worst, the phone is ringing again.


----------



## MileHigh

Hey Tanner..."Frank" called and wanted me to come and help plow all the snow you guys are going to steal from Denver tonight.

I'll be down in a bit.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Guess we are busted again.....


----------



## cold_and_tired

Flurries in Monument. Everyone is invited to come down and see what snow looks like.

I can guarantee everyone at least an hours worth of work. May not be enough to justify the trip though 

NWS dropped the outlook for us though. 1-3 tonight and 1-3 tomorrow.


----------



## BUFF

*Take Pictures*

Tanner be sure to take and post pictures for us unfortunate soles north of Denver.

So much for positve waves and I'm starting wonder if the USPS lost my letter to Santa, stupid Cliff Claven..........


----------



## jeepxj

We've been downgraded here in the springs.  Everything ready to go with no snow. I think we will still get some tomorrow but not what was predicted. Who want's to move to the mountains....


----------



## bsuds

Fk-en weather men pump the forecast for 3 days, and now they say no snow. Shiit! Spending all my savings. I need snow. :crying:


----------



## In2toys

I did my part for snow last night.... I left my skid up in Lafayette. If that wouldn't generate a huge storm to the south, I don't know what would...


----------



## MileHigh

There will be a mass suicide for plowers at my house on Fri at high noon if we don't get some snow tonight. Anyone wanna join up?


----------



## BUFF

MileHigh;1155402 said:


> There will be a mass suicide for plowers at my house on Fri at high noon if we don't get some snow tonight. Anyone wanna join up?


 It should be a mass "forced" sucide for the weather peps.....they're the root cause.


----------



## nliput

Is it landscape season yet?


----------



## cold_and_tired

Well it turns out that those flurries were all that Monument got. We ended up with a dusting on dry pavement.

Messed around with the skids a little this morning, just to get the plow working correctly, and the sun came out and the dusting melted pretty quick.

I was hoping to put down some ice melt tonight but I don't think that will happen.


----------



## LoneCowboy

sorry guys, got 3 or 4 days of manure work booked (finally, where have they been for the last month while it's been 60???? nooooo, they call when it's 30, brrrrrrrrrrr I mean I'm well insulated, but still  )

the snow can just hold off for a little
I'm telling ya, 2 feet on christmas day.


----------



## BUFF

Tanner so no pictures of the dusting???????

Brian, 2 feet of what......you going skiing


----------



## PatrickC

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1295928&pagenumber= Something to make you laugh as we are all in a different mood with this weather. Those interested in archery or hunting will like this site. Laterz.....


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1155894 said:


> Tanner so no pictures of the dusting???????
> 
> Brian, 2 feet of what......you going skiing


Nope, no pictures. Just take a look in your freezer, there is more snow in there than we got in Monument.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1156268 said:


> Nope, no pictures. Just take a look in your freezer, there is more snow in there than we got in Monument.


Yeah that's pretty much what I expect you'd say.

Now I see the southern mts/plains are suposed to a decent storm, this time they're probably going to nail it.


----------



## RamPainting LLC

Starting to see a lot of nice equipment for sale on craigslist, In the Front Range.


----------



## rob_cook2001

RamPainting said:


> Starting to see a lot of nice equipment for sale on craigslist, In the Front Range.


I noticed that this afternoon lol.
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy

it's up and down, that's the snow world on the front range.
last year was up, this year is down.
but it is all going to end badly this year, first storm, 2 feet of snow (when nobody knows where to go)

I think a lot of guys went under over the summer or just held on til fall trying to make it thru the winter and aren't going to make it.

Recession ain't over, keep the belts tightened, but that's how you grow, picking up stuff on the cheap from people needing cash.


----------



## cold_and_tired

I feel bad saying it but...I'm headed out to plow. Picked up a few inches overnight.


----------



## jeepxj

cold_and_tired;1156680 said:


> I feel bad saying it but...I'm headed out to plow. Picked up a few inches overnight.


We worked as well. Only 5 hours and only 2 trucks but a least it's something. Now we need to keep the storms coming. Did you northern guys get anything?


----------



## BUFF

jeepxj;1156909 said:


> We worked as well. Only 5 hours and only 2 trucks but a least it's something. Now we need to keep the storms coming. Did you northern guys get anything?


I just got stroked with a dusting at best.

I've been following the New England forum, yesterday the guys where all fired up about a No'Easter coming in and dumping on them with some talk of a Blizzard. Today the forecast has been down graded and there's a bunch of bummed out guys. Huh sound familiar...


----------



## stang2244

I have been checking around on pricing and availability for a skid steer to use on my residentials. I was real close to getting something delivered Wednesday for this last "storm", sure as hell glad I didn't. 

Tanner--Do you have any pics of the custom pusher you made for your skid? Is it basically like the pro-tech "pull-back" pusher? I called a place that wants $3100 for an 8 footer. Is that about right?


----------



## MileHigh

Had a bit more than an inch on my lots in Golden/Lakewood. Serviced a lot of my accounts.

The next one we need about 8 times as much.


----------



## rob_cook2001

stang2244;1157514 said:


> I have been checking around on pricing and availability for a skid steer to use on my residentials. I was real close to getting something delivered Wednesday for this last "storm", sure as hell glad I didn't.
> 
> Tanner--Do you have any pics of the custom pusher you made for your skid? Is it basically like the pro-tech "pull-back" pusher? I called a place that wants $3100 for an 8 footer. Is that about right?


If I remember right you can get a 8ft pro-tech for $1900 and $800 for the pull back kit with free shipping directly from pro-tech.
Robert


----------



## stang2244

rob_cook2001;1157735 said:


> If I remember right you can get a 8ft pro-tech for $1900 and $800 for the pull back kit with free shipping directly from pro-tech.
> Robert


Well I guess I'll just be calling them directly. Thanks for the info!


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

I plowed 3 sites only the seasonal ones and put rapid thaw on a other one.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1157735 said:


> If I remember right you can get a 8ft pro-tech for $1900 and $800 for the pull back kit with free shipping directly from pro-tech.
> Robert


You'd be hard pressed to buy/pay for; materials, paint and any breaking/forming needed for 2Kpayup


----------



## nliput

stang2244;1157806 said:


> Well I guess I'll just be calling them directly. Thanks for the info!


Mastercraft Truck Parts in Englewood has then in stock. I think I paid 1800 for my pusher.


----------



## cold_and_tired

stang2244;1157514 said:


> I have been checking around on pricing and availability for a skid steer to use on my residentials. I was real close to getting something delivered Wednesday for this last "storm", sure as hell glad I didn't.
> 
> Tanner--Do you have any pics of the custom pusher you made for your skid? Is it basically like the pro-tech "pull-back" pusher? I called a place that wants $3100 for an 8 footer. Is that about right?


I have a scoop dogg pusher from Buyers but I dont think that's the one you are talking about.

I fabricated an old Meyer plow with a quick attach plate for a skid steer. That's the one we use to backdrag driveways.

Unless you have a few larger commercial sites lined up, I don't think you would like using a pusher for driveways. It's nice to be able to angle a blade and really manipulate the snow to get it in the right spot.


----------



## rob_cook2001

cold_and_tired;1158404 said:


> Unless you have a few larger commercial sites lined up, I don't think you would like using a pusher for driveways. It's nice to be able to angle a blade and really manipulate the snow to get it in the right spot.


Couldn't agree more. I would not want to use a pusher for doing drives. Either a V blade or straight blade with wings is the way to go.
Robert


----------



## stang2244

Mastercraft is actually who gave me that price. 

The reason I was thinking a pusher with pull back would be great for my drives is because they're nearly all two car widths wide by no more than 30-35ft long and they're all dead straight. Wouldn't it be easy to just pull up to the garage door, pull it back, move over, pull it back, then come in to the street and push it out of the way? It seems like this would work because they're all cookie cutter type drives and they're all in a 1 mile radius. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## MileHigh

stang2244;1158663 said:


> Mastercraft is actually who gave me that price.
> 
> The reason I was thinking a pusher with pull back would be great for my drives is because they're nearly all two car widths wide by no more than 30-35ft long and they're all dead straight. Wouldn't it be easy to just pull up to the garage door, pull it back, move over, pull it back, then come in to the street and push it out of the way? It seems like this would work because they're all cookie cutter type drives and they're all in a 1 mile radius. Let me know what you guys think.


You don't wanna plow drives with a pusher box..it's not what it's made for.

With a blade on a truck it's a done deal.


----------



## rob_cook2001

MileHigh;1158731 said:


> You don't wanna plow drives with a pusher box..it's not what it's made for.
> 
> With a blade on a SKID it's a done deal.


Fixed it for you Mark LOL


----------



## ABlade

MileHigh;1158731 said:


> You don't wanna plow drives with a pusher box..it's not what it's made for.
> 
> With a blade on a truck it's a done deal.


Skid w/ pusher box -vs- garage door, I would not like the liability.

I would invest in a backblade kit for a plow. This keeps you mobile, trucks are faster than skids(time is money), does the same job as a pusher(leaves a small layer of snow behind), saves you money(kit $ and pusher $).

I have a job that is "cookie cutter" but much closer than a square mile. We have a team of shovelers work the outside edges by the turf and at the garage doors then the trucks backblade comfortably without worrying about getting close to those areas. It has been pretty efficient.


----------



## stang2244

Dang, I was thinking this pusher with the pull back would be the trick to knock these out a lot quicker than I currently can, or at least cut some of the manual labor out of it. I'll have to take a look at skid plows as well as the backdrag blade for a truck plow.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I agree that If you drives are spread out very far a truck is the way to go. If they are close together a skid with a plow is much faster than a truck.
Robert


----------



## MileHigh

rob_cook2001;1158882 said:


> Fixed it for you Mark LOL


No...I meant truck.



ABlade;1158949 said:


> Skid w/ pusher box -vs- garage door, I would not like the liability.
> 
> I would invest in a backblade kit for a plow. This keeps you mobile, trucks are faster than skids(time is money), does the same job as a pusher(leaves a small layer of snow behind), saves you money(kit $ and pusher $).
> 
> I have a job that is "cookie cutter" but much closer than a square mile. We have a team of shovelers work the outside edges by the turf and at the garage doors then the trucks backblade comfortably without worrying about getting close to those areas. It has been pretty efficient.


Agreed.

Andy, You say you have a crap ton of resis..all within a mile radius.. So these accounts are NOT right next to each other...You'll end up spending more time loading up the trailer and chaining up with the skid then you are going to be clearing any snow with it. And I really don't recommend hauling a skid around in a snowstorm to 50+ accounts...a few large ones...sure, but not 50+resis.

Anyways...You have a skid? You have a large enough trailer for it? You have a truck to pull it?

Get a plow with backblade for the truck your using to pull your skid. or a hiniker c plow would work wonders in your situation. Throw a shovelor or two in the truck and call it good. But if your set on hauling a trailer in snow...don't screw yourself with the pusher...pushers are good for pushing.. not back blading single 2 car resis.

You do these because you have the lawn maintenance there as well right?...Well that's a real good route for residential lawns...55 in a mile radius?...I would make a killing on that...very nice.


----------



## stang2244

MileHigh;1159192 said:


> No...I meant truck.
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> Andy, You say you have a crap ton of resis..all within a mile radius.. So these accounts are NOT right next to each other...You'll end up spending more time loading up the trailer and chaining up with the skid then you are going to be clearing any snow with it. And I really don't recommend hauling a skid around in a snowstorm to 50+ accounts...a few large ones...sure, but not 50+resis.
> 
> Anyways...You have a skid? You have a large enough trailer for it? You have a truck to pull it?
> 
> Get a plow with backblade for the truck your using to pull your skid. or a hiniker c plow would work wonders in your situation. Throw a shovelor or two in the truck and call it good. But if your set on hauling a trailer in snow...don't screw yourself with the pusher...pushers are good for pushing.. not back blading single 2 car resis.
> 
> You do these because you have the lawn maintenance there as well right?...Well that's a real good route for residential lawns...55 in a mile radius?...I would make a killing on that...very nice.


Marc----I definitely do not own a skid, and have no desire to pull one in the snow. I would just rent it for 24hrs and have it delivered(one place priced it at $80 round trip). These driveways are all in the same neighborhood, but it's not an HOA, it's a 55 & older community in which the home owners are responsible for their own lawn care and snow. I would just take it from the spot they drop the skid and drive it from each cluster of houses to the next. I would then have like 1-2 shovelers following in a vehicle. But that whole skid idea may not work from what I'm gathering here. I'll just have to look at the other options you guys brought up. Not like I don't have enough time with the $hitty extended forecasts I'm seeing.

As far as the mowing, I actually have about 120 mowing acounts in this single neighborhood. Me and 2 of my guys spend about 3-3.5 days there every week during the growing season. The word of mouth customers in that one spot has been insane.

Edit:Thanks again for the input


----------



## cold_and_tired

What another gorgeous day in Colorado.

I've been on the lawn doing the snow dance so much lately that the neighbors have threatened to have me committed.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1159862 said:


> What another gorgeous day in Colorado.
> 
> I've been on the lawn doing the snow dance so much lately that the neighbors have threatened to have me committed.


Yes it was a dandy, finished up services a couple more Snowmobiles over the weekend,
and pressure washed them,wife's broom and both pickups.

I see cooler temps than they anticipated for the week and some kind of moisture too.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I hope this weather changes. Took advantage of the weather today and spread rock on a customers drive way. First work I have had in a wile lol.
Robert


----------



## Plow Babe

4th day straight plowing. 15" since Thursday, more on the way this week.

This bull moose was about 30 feet from me in a driveway I was plowing today. The picture is streaky because it was pouring snow.

There are reasons we call this "God's Country."


----------



## rob_cook2001

Plow Babe;1161045 said:


> 4th day straight plowing. 15" since Thursday, more on the way this week.
> 
> This bull moose was about 30 feet from me in a driveway I was plowing today. The picture is streaky because it was pouring snow.
> 
> There are reasons we call this "God's Country."


Rub it in why don't you lol


----------



## LoneCowboy

Plow Babe;1161045 said:


> 4th day straight plowing. 15" since Thursday, more on the way this week.
> 
> This bull moose was about 30 feet from me in a driveway I was plowing today. The picture is streaky because it was pouring snow.
> 
> There are reasons we call this "God's Country."


that moose is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!
thanks for sharing the pic.

what's that white stuff?

Have lots of manure jobs scheduled (yeah), but the stupid SS died on me saturday (in the middle of a job at E470 and smokey hill rd). Luckily i got it back on the trailer, dragged it back and then of course it ran fine.
bahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
I'm thinking fuel filter/fuel line. (rpms just died, wouldn't go over idle, then a really really slow idle)

just when I think I'm out, they pull me back in.


----------



## BUFF

Plow Babe,
Nice shot of Bullwinkle..........but where this guy?


----------



## Plow Babe

Ha Ha! he was there too, but wouldn't hold still long enough for me to get a picture.


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

So while plowBabe is paying off her house. The rest of us are finding this have fun plow babe. It is not your fault you live in a great place.

Drought Information Statement 
Issued by NWS Pueblo, CO


Home | Current Version | Previous Version | Text Only | Print | Product List | Glossary On
Versions: 1 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

000
AXUS75 KPUB 091700
DGTPUB
COC003-009-011-015-021-023-025-027-041-043-055-061-065-071-
079-089-099-101-105-109-119-302300-

DROUGHT INFORMATION STATEMENT
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE PUEBLO CO
1000 AM MST THU DEC 09 2010

...DROUGHT CONDITIONS RAPIDLY EXPANDS ACROSS SOUTHEASTERN COLORADO...

SYNOPSIS...

STRONG LA NINA CONDITIONS ACROSS THE EASTERN PACIFIC OCEAN HAS
ALLOWED FOR A MORE NORTHERN STORM TRACK TO PERSIST OVER THE PAST
SEVERAL MONTHS...WHICH HAS HELPED TO MAKE THE FALL OF 2010 ONE OF
THE DRIEST AND WARMEST ON RECORD ACROSS MUCH OF SOUTHEAST COLORADO.
THE WARM AND DRY WEATHER HAS ALLOWED FOR THE RAPID DEVELOPMENT OF
DROUGHT CONDITIONS ACROSS SOUTHEASTERN AND PORTIONS OF SOUTH CENTRAL
COLORADO OVER THE PAST FEW MONTHS.

THE US DROUGHT MONITOR INDICATES SEVERE DROUGHT CONDITIONS HAVE
DEVELOPED ACROSS KIOWA...PROWERS...BENT...OTERO AND PUEBLO
COUNTIES...ALONG WITH EXTREME SOUTHERN PORTIONS OF EL PASO
COUNTY...EXTREME EASTERN PORTIONS OF FREMONT...CUSTER AND HUERFANO
COUNTIES AND NORTHEASTERN PORTIONS OF LAS ANIMAS COUNTY. MODERATE
DROUGHT CONDITIONS ARE REFLECTED ACROSS TELLER COUNTY AND THE REST
OF EL PASO COUNTY...ALONG WITH CENTRAL PORTIONS OF FREMONT AND
CUSTER COUNTIES...WESTERN HUERFANO COUNTY AND NORTHERN PORTIONS OF
LAS ANIMAS AND BACA COUNTIES. ABNORMALLY DRY CONDITIONS ARE
REFLECTED ACROSS THE REST OF FREMONT...CUSTER...HUERFANO...LAS
ANIMAS AND BACA COUNTIES...ALONG WITH COSTILLA...CONEJOS...ALAMOSA
AND RIO GRANDE COUNTIES...AND EASTERN PORTIONS OF MINERAL AND
SAGUACHE COUNTIES.

SUMMARY OF IMPACTS...

FIRE DANGER IMPACTS.

THERE IS AN INCREASED FIRE DANGER CONCERN...ESPECIALLY ACROSS THE
SOUTHEAST PLAINS...WITH DRY FUELS AND GRASSES.

AGRICULTURAL IMPACTS.

CPC SOIL MOISTURE CALCULATIONS INDICATE MUCH OF SOUTH CENTRAL AND
ALL OF SOUTHEAST COLORADO HAVE DEFICIENCIES OF 20 TO 40 PERCENT
BELOW SEASONAL NORMS...WITH THE GREATEST ANOMALIES DEPICTED ACROSS
THE SOUTHEAST PLAINS.

THE LAST SEASONAL USDA COLORADO CROP REPORT RELEASED NOVEMBER
15TH...2010...RATED THE WINTER WHEAT CROP IN MOSTLY FAIR TO POOR
CONDITION WITH SOME REPORTS STATING CONCERN FOR THE LACK OF
PRECIPITATION.

CLIMATE SUMMARY...

TEMPERATURES WERE GENERALLY WELL ABOVE AVERAGE ACROSS AREA THROUGH
THE FALL SEASON...THE MONTHS OF SEPTEMBER...OCTOBER AND NOVEMBER.
THE PRIMARY OBSERVATION SITE AT COLORADO SPRINGS WAS 4.6 DEGREES
ABOVE THE SEASONAL AVERAGE...MAKING IT THE SECOND WARMEST FALL ON
RECORD. THE PRIMARY SITES AT ALAMOSA AND PUEBLO WERE AROUND 2
DEGREES ABOVE AVERAGE FOR THE SEASON...MAKING IT THE 22ND AND 34TH
WARMEST FALLS ON RECORD...RESPECTIVELY.

PRECIPITATION WAS GENERALLY WELL BELOW AVERAGE THROUGH THE FALL
SEASON. THE PRIMARY SITE AT PUEBLO RECEIVED ONLY 0.29 INCHES OF
PRECIPITATION THROUGH THE FALL OF 2010...WHICH IS 1.79 INCHES BELOW
AVERAGE...AND MAKES IT THE THIRD DRIEST FALL ON RECORD. THE PRIMARY
SITE AT COLORADO SPRINGS RECEIVED 0.59 INCHES OF PRECIPITATION
THROUGH THE FALL SEASON. THIS IS 1.59 INCHES BELOW SEASONAL NORMS
AND MAKES THE FALL OF 2010 THE FIFTH DRIEST ON RECORD. THE PRIMARY
SITE AT ALAMOSA RECEIVED 1.44 INCHES OF PRECIPITATION THROUGH THE
FALL OF 2010...WHICH IS 0.58 INCHES BELOW NORMAL FOR THE SEASON.

OTHER COOP OBSERVATIONS INDICATED WELL BELOW AVERAGE PRECIPITATION
FOR THE FALL SEASON AS WELL...WITH EADS 1.71...LAMAR 2.32...CAMPO 7S
1.73...WALSH 1W 1.24...JOHN MARTIN DAM 2.29...LAS ANIMAS 1.48...LA
JUNTA 20S 1.28...ORDWAY 2ENE 1.84...ROCKY FORD 2SE 1.78...CANON CITY
2.20...FLORISSANT FOSSIL BED 1.96...WESTCLIFFE 2.1...WALSENBURG
3.32...AND TRINIDAD 1.44 INCHES BELOW AVERAGE...RESPECTIVELY.


HERE ARE A FEW OTHER STATISTICS FOR SELECT LOCATIONS INDICATING
OBSERVED PRECIPITATION TOTALS AND DEPARTURE FROM NORMALS:

...............PAST........PAST 3......PAST 6.......2010.............
...............MONTH.......MONTHS......MONTHS.......JAN-NOV..........
...............TOTAL/DEP...TOTAL/DEP...TOTAL/DEP....TOTAL/DEP........
...............INCHES......INCHES......INCHES.......INCHES...........


ALS AIRPORT 0.02/-0.46 1.44/-0.60 3.05/-1.71 5.61/-1.31
COS AIRPORT 0.07/-0.45 0.59/-1.59 6.07/-5.21 9.31/-7.67
PUB AIRPORT 0.20/-0.38 0.27/-1.79 5.21/-2.49 11.16/-0.84

EADS 0.07/-0.57 0.88/-1.71 6.77/-2.93 14.56/-0.53
LAMAR 0.00/-0.72 0.53/-2.32 7.19/-2.55 11.12/-4.34
CAMPO 7S 0.04/-0.50 1.47/-1.73 10.09/-1.04 16.56/-0.31
WALSH 1W 0.06/-0.61 2.08/-1.24 11.82/+0.31 16.77/-0.80
J MARTIN DAM 0.04/-0.42 0.09/-2.29 6.63/-2.02 11.43/-1.74
LAS ANIMAS 0.00/-0.52 0.90/-1.48 8.02/+0.25 15.33/+2.42
LA JUNTA 20S 0.55/-0.20 1.40/-1.28 6.81/-2.08 11.92/-2.08
ORDWAY 2ENE 0.00/-0.49 0.05/-1.84 7.90/+0.92 12.48/+1.45
ROCKY FORD 2SE 0.09/-0.43 0.33/-1.78 8.69/-0.07 14.16/+2.60
RUSH 1N 0.26/-0.19 0.45/-1.68 5.72/-3.64 9.04/-5.22
FLORISSANT FB 0.18/-0.43 0.96/-1.96 9.51/-0.57 12.45/-1.73
CANON CITY 0.03/-0.77 0.53/-2.20 5.63/-2.17 10.01/-2.80
WESTCLIFFE 0.23/-0.73 0.96/-2.10 4.72/-3.91 9.08/-4.51
WALSENBURG 0.14/-1.31 0.23/-3.32 4.88/-4.50 12.78/-3.70
TRINIDAD 0.24/-0.75 1.85/-1.44 8.64/-1.71 15.47/-0.16


HYDROLOGIC SUMMARY...

AS OF DECEMBER 1...MOUNTAIN SNOWPACK WAS RUNNING BELOW AVERAGE
OVERALL. THE ARKANSAS RIVER BASIN WAS MEASURING 76 PERCENT OF
AVERAGE OVERALL WITH THE UPPER RIO GRANDE RIVER BASIN RUNNING 56
PERCENT OF AVERAGE OVERALL. MOST AREAS OF BOTH BASINS WERE RUNNING
BELOW AVERAGE...HOWEVER...THE ARKANSAS BASIN NORTH OF MONARCH PASS
WAS RUNNING ABOVE AVERAGE.

STREAMFLOW WAS GENERALLY NEAR OR BELOW AVERAGE AT THE END OF
NOVEMBER.

OVERALL RESERVOIR STORAGE LEVELS WERE RUNNING A LITTLE BELOW AVERAGE
AT THE END OF NOVEMBER. ACROSS THE ARKANSAS BASIN...STORAGE LEVELS
WERE AT 93 PERCENT OF AVERAGE. ACROSS THE UPPER RIO
GRANDE...STORAGE LEVELS WERE AT 76 PERCENT OF AVERAGE.


PRECIPITATION/TEMPERATURE OUTLOOK...

THE CPC OUTLOOK ACROSS SOUTH CENTRAL AND SOUTHEAST COLORADO FOR THE
NEXT TWO WEEKS INCLUDES ABOVE NORMAL TEMPERATURES AND BELOW NORMAL
PRECIPITATION. THE OUTLOOK FOR THE REST OF DECEMBER...JANUARY AND
FEBRUARY INDICATES THAT TEMPERATURES WILL MOST LIKELY BE NEAR OR
ABOVE NORMAL...WITH EQUAL CHANCES OF ABOVE...BELOW OR NEAR NORMAL
PRECIPITATION...SAVE A SLIGHT TILT TO DRIER THAN NORMAL CONDITIONS
ACROSS EXTREME SOUTHERN COLORADO.

NEXT ISSUANCE DATE...

THIS PRODUCT WILL BE UPDATED ON THURSDAY JANUARY 13TH...2011 OR
SOONER...IF NECESSARY IN RESPONSE TO SIGNIFICANT CHANGES IN
CONDITIONS.


----------



## cold_and_tired

I'm ready to sell and cut my losses.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Its getting pretty bad guys. Hurry up and wait.
Robert


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

Cold and Tired 

Hang in there next year will be huge. I know it sucks now but next year will be great.


----------



## rob_cook2001

And who knows, we might get snow after the first of the year..... I hope lol


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

Rob congrats on the 1,000th post


----------



## LoneCowboy

The NWS is great

TELLING US WHAT WE ALREADY KNOW.

idiots.

about as useful as tits on a boar.

heard from someone yesterday that the northern Sierra Nevadas were expecting 10 to 15 FEET of snow over the next two days.

Holy Sheet!!!!!!!!! 10 to 15 feet??????????????? in 2 days????????


----------



## rob_cook2001

LoneCowboy;1164263 said:


> The NWS is great
> 
> TELLING US WHAT WE ALREADY KNOW.
> 
> idiots.
> 
> about as useful as tits on a boar.
> 
> heard from someone yesterday that the northern Sierra Nevadas were expecting 10 to 15 FEET of snow over the next two days.
> 
> Holy Sheet!!!!!!!!! 10 to 15 feet??????????????? in 2 days????????


Holy ***** is a under statement lol

1000 post means I am spending way to much time on this site and now out working lol.


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

I would much rather be working than playing on plow site.


----------



## rob_cook2001

ForestEdgeSnow;1164538 said:


> I would much rather be working than playing on plow site.


TRUST ME, I feel the same way.
Robert


----------



## BUFF

Robert have you taken that new rifle out yet to dial it in?

Took advantage of the weather today and took my son shooting for a few hours. But now that's out of my system for a while sure could use some snow. Been getting way to much done around the house and fear the wife will start giving me projects......


----------



## rob_cook2001

I have not taken it out yet. Waiting on money to go pick up a Bushnell Elite 3200 10x scope for it. 
If it does not snow soon Ill probably sell my taurus raging bull and go get a scope, I am dying to shoot it lol


----------



## BUFF

Well that's a huge bummer, new gun and haven't been out with yet......kind of like somebody buying a new plow rig and no snow.......... it's all about the snow.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I would not mind if I had to go another month with out shooting it if it meant I was working lol


----------



## BUFF

Being optimistic it will come, it always does and when it does this past fall will just be a thing of the past. I just wonder how many will sell out in the mean time.


----------



## rob_cook2001

There are already people selling out on craigs list lol


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1166855 said:


> There are already people selling out on craigs list lol


Yeah I've been seeing that too. If a guy had a shoe box of money he could get some nice stuff right about now.


----------



## LoneCowboy

good
less competition

make sure they sell out at the bottom. payup

been busy as heck this week doing manure. I mean all week. tuesday was dark to dark. (which ok, isn't really that long in the middle of winter, still............)
got a job today even.


MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE.


----------



## Plow Babe

If it's any consolation, the Farmer's Almanac has been fairly accurate for us so far this year, and they are calling for some good blizzards to hit the Northern Plains in January & February. We were crying last year, and now this year has been great so far. We have to work off the law of averages in this business. So hang in there, guys - your snow will come!  Best wishes to all of you.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Thanks plow babe, glad to see you all are staying busy.
It will snow eventually lol.
Robert


----------



## rob_cook2001

Merry Christmas all your damn snow plowers... or with this weather I should say ex snow plowers LOL.
Best wishes to you all and your families.
Robert


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

Plow Babe you should not be ashamed of being busy. There are ups and downs in this business. It is how we as business owners deal with ups and downs that make use succesfull. It is how we have structured our business as an owner how we treat our clients our subs and employees that make us succesfull. I Ithink there will be snow this year at some point. To all of the front range plowers hang on as long as you can. This is a growing business most of you guys have already out lasted most "normal "contractors in a bad economy. Please forgive the spelling erorrs.

Justin


----------



## tls22

Merry christmas denver


----------



## BUFF

*On CL Today*

Found this on CL today, was it any of you guys?

And it looks like the Hinkler Dealer in Windsor is trying to move some equipment and inventory.

I see Thursday/Friday have been deemed as our next opportunities for snow.


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

Merry Christmass snowplowers


----------



## rob_cook2001

So....... Some snow would be nice lol


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1170334 said:


> So....... Some snow would be nice lol


Any kind of moisture would be great, it's really friggin dry out there and we're going to have issues with fires. It's also probably time to water the grass and trees.


----------



## rob_cook2001

ya it's really dry out. I Was buring today and was pretty worried.


----------



## BUFF

Man I don't know about burning with as dry as it is, I've got a summers worth of tree trimings I want to light up but I'm waiting for moisture. My fear is setting the wind break on fire......


----------



## rob_cook2001

I hate buring when it's so dry, but I had the watter tank ready just in case


----------



## BUFF

I've got a 500gal poly tank for the back of ****** I fill for a just in case, I also hose down about a 50ft area around the pile.May sound a little paranoid but I planted my wind break from seedlings about 13yrs ago and they're finally about 12-15ft tall. Plus for some odd reason what should be a nice mellow burn turns into a raging bonfire. 
I take it you were burning ditches and fields, done my fare share of that in my younger years.


----------



## rob_cook2001

So whats everyone think about Thursday/Friday?


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1171421 said:


> So whats everyone think about Thursday/Friday?


Well they historically have come after Wednesday and before Saturday, but I don't think this is what you're asking..........

Weather wise it's probably our best shot till next year, but after sooooo many false forecast I'm going to wait till it dumps to make any predictions.

I saw last light if we don't get any more moisture the the rest of December we would have broken a record for the driest December set back in 1888 or sometime back then.


----------



## cold_and_tired

rob_cook2001;1171421 said:


> So whats everyone think about Thursday/Friday?


Lets try doing the opposite.

I hope we don't get anymore snow for the rest of the year. I hope this place turns into sand. I don't want to make anymore money for the rest of the season.

Maybe that will work.

I'm prepared for anything but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## LoneCowboy

i'm withholding judgement until friday morning.


----------



## MileHigh

BUFF;1171473 said:


> I saw last light if we don't get any more moisture the the rest of December we would have broken a record for the driest December set back in 1888 or sometime back then.


1882. And it would be the record for driest consecutive OCT, NOV, DEC, since records began as well.

Check the records for yourself:http://www.crh.noaa.gov/bou/?n=denver_snowfall


----------



## BUFF

MileHigh;1171637 said:


> 1882.
> 
> Check the records for yourself:http://www.crh.noaa.gov/bou/?n=denver_snowfall


Yep that's it, wasn't absolutely sure so a old guy trick is to tag it with a "or sometime back then"Thumbs Up
I"m pretty sure Brian "LC" remembers that December


----------



## nliput

That crazy ******* M. Nelson says 3-5 thursday and a few more friday. Sure would be nice if he was right just once.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Hell nliput it would be nice if he is even close. As long as we get a plowable event I would be happy.
Robert


----------



## stang2244

nliput;1171770 said:


> That crazy ******* M. Nelson says 3-5 thursday and a few more friday. Sure would be nice if he was right just once.


Pretty much brought tears to my eyes, laughing my a$$ off when I read "that crazy ---hole m. nelson" ....good sh it man....


----------



## LoneCowboy

well, if 9news says 3-5, I expect........
......
.....
......
....
ZERO



Oh I dunno, it's got to snow sometime.
right?????


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1171791 said:


> Pretty much brought tears to my eyes, laughing my a$$ off when I read "that crazy ---hole m. nelson" ....good sh it man....


Sounds like the natives are getting a little edgy, next their will be rakes, pitch folks,burning torches in their hands and each weather guy,gal will have a new group of followers.....


----------



## cold_and_tired

Snow, snow go away... I just waxed my truck today!!


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1172969 said:


> Snow, snow go away... I just waxed my truck today!!


If you have nothing going on tomorrow you can head up to my place and wax both of my pickups, also if you have time you can but a new deck on my trailer too..... I'll even cover your fuel.....Thumbs Up

Any of you guys see the thread with the video of the loader trashing a car in NYC, holy crap what a dumba$$.


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

Buff I did I do not know why they just did not pull it forward.


----------



## MileHigh

Winter storm watch in effect!


----------



## BUFF

ForestEdgeSnow;1173380 said:


> Buff I did I do not know why they just did not pull it forward.


Well if you've ever spent any time back east you'd understand, they're nuts and have tunnel vision, "can't see the tree in the forest".

I'm sure you guys saw the sunrise, wow sure was red. Theirs an old nautical saying; Red Sky at night sailors delight, Red Sky in morning sailors take warning...... Lets see if there's any truth to this.


----------



## PatrickC

It better not snow


----------



## LoneCowboy

I did see the sunrise, it was amazing.
NWS says 3-5 longmont, but who knows, still a day away.
It's not like my stuff isn't ready and hasn't been for a month. I might have to go brush the dust off the plow truck. 

Off to shoot some sporting clays, take advantage of one last nice day.


----------



## BUFF

*Vid*

Patrick that was quite the little toe tapper. Good thing there was guitar solo in the middle of the tune, the big guy probably needed a break.


----------



## PatrickC

BUFF;1173688 said:


> Patrick that was quite the little toe tapper. Good thing there was guitar solo in the middle of the tune, the big guy probably needed a break.


Heres the other good one


----------



## BUFF

Not a big fan of tat's, but the full lips and "huge tracks of land" are keepers.

Nice 7.3 Powerstroke towards the end, so they do have something going for them.


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1173687 said:


> I did see the sunrise, it was amazing.
> NWS says 3-5 longmont, but who knows, still a day away.
> It's not like my stuff isn't ready and hasn't been for a month. I might have to go brush the dust off the plow truck.
> 
> Off to shoot some sporting clays, take advantage of one last nice day.


It's probably going to be 3-5 degrees........

Now sporting clays sounds like fun, you ought to take you side by side canon.


----------



## PatrickC

Gonna go shoot one of the bows this morning hopefully the other bow that blew up will be back soon, I gotta get an indoor 20 yard range built next year so I can shoot at home with some woodburner heat its getting cold out.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I don't know if I remember how to plow.... LOL


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1173836 said:


> I don't know if I remember how to plow.... LOL


Robert if that's the case maybe you should start with a shovel and work your way up to the skid.......or just wing it.

Thing are looking pretty good, but how couldn't they with a front that covers the west from border to border. We'll just have to see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## rob_cook2001

With the way this year has been I am not getting to excited until it's time to plow.

I think Winging it sounds a lot better than a shovel..... And Mark makes fun of my walmart shovel lol
Robert


----------



## BUFF

And Mark makes fun of my walmart shovel lol

Instead of calling it "Walmart shovel", it should be called a "imported shovel" if anything.

It really grates my a_ _ to see something as simple as a shovel being mass produced in a place where dog is dinner.
By the time the consumer pays $15-20 for a shovel it's been shipped half way around the world, marked up along the way and they're still making money, WTF. Heck if we bought something like a shovel on line we'd pay $15 in shipping from the mid west.  

We are so screwed, stupid free trade, and dumba$$es in goverment.


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

This is a cool talks about the major weather events for colorado

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/bou/?n=top10cowxevents


----------



## Plow Babe

There's still hope for the Front Range . . .

http://www.summitdaily.com/article/20101229/NEWS/101229828/1078&ParentProfile=1055


----------



## BUFF

Plow Babe;1174073 said:


> There's still hope for the Front Range . . .
> 
> http://www.summitdaily.com/article/20101229/NEWS/101229828/1078&ParentProfile=1055


Plow Babe I saw last night (9news) Summit County and Winter Park area weren't going to get a lot out of this front. The major snow was going to be west of you guys and to the north and south. 
Down here on the poisonous plains it will come, someday.................


----------



## stang2244

So should we expect the "Oh it looks like the storm shifted and its going north/south of the city" this evening or tomorrow morning?


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1174218 said:


> So should we expect the "Oh it looks like the storm shifted and its going north/south of the city" this evening or tomorrow morning?


Positive Waves Man, Positive Waves..........


----------



## stang2244

BUFF;1174238 said:


> Positive Waves Man, Positive Waves..........


Ya, that last missed storm took all my positive waves...


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1174248 said:


> Ya, that last missed storm took all my positive waves...


Yeah I hear you, positive things happen to positive people. It just doen't happen as fast as we'd like.


----------



## LoneCowboy

stang2244;1174218 said:


> So should we expect the "Oh it looks like the storm shifted and its going north/south of the city" this evening or tomorrow morning?


tomorrow afternoon when we are (once again) staring at a clear blue (cold) sky

On the plus side
I might be in the local paper tomorrow

They are doing a story on "how the lack of snow is affecting your business" and a reporter called me and talked to me for quite a while.
we shall see (Longmont Times-Call)
I shall post a link if I'm famous.


----------



## PatrickC

LoneCowboy;1174382 said:


> tomorrow afternoon when we are (once again) staring at a clear blue (cold) sky
> 
> On the plus side
> I might be in the local paper tomorrow
> 
> They are doing a story on "how the lack of snow is affecting your business" and a reporter called me and talked to me for quite a while.
> we shall see (Longmont Times-Call)
> I shall post a link if I'm famous.


Oh sure go Hollywood on us LOL J/K prsport


----------



## Plow Babe

Well, I really hope you get something the next couple of days. You don't just need snow for the moisture and work - the air needs cleaning too. We went to Denver on Sunday, and this is what we drove out of crystal blue skies into. It was disgusting.


----------



## BUFF

Plow Babe that's why I call them the poisonous plains, I hate going to "D" town.......


----------



## BUFF

It seems like everyone is hesitating saying anything about what some are saying is coming our way. Are we getting a tad superstitious?
Man I feel like a little kid on Christmas eve, I can't wait to see what the morning brings.....


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

I am just nervous it is like the first day of school when I was 10.


----------



## bsuds

Well it's official...*Just out of 9news*. They are now predicting the storm to move north into Colorado. This prevents a good upslope from forming. The forecast has been adjusted. Now they say "no accumulation to possibly a trace" ...

Im just messing.:laughing: Plow up *****es.payup


----------



## rob_cook2001

Lets make some money!!


----------



## BUFF

Easy boys, lets not have any premature tooling up............


----------



## nliput

Looks like there a good chance will all be working!

If anyone needs ice slicer during the storm or bagged ice melt we will be loading from start to finish out of centennial. Nick 303.960.9264


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

Niliput,

there is a another thread about ice slicer going right now


----------



## stang2244

bsuds;1174860 said:


> Well it's official...*Just out of 9news*. They are now predicting the storm to move north into Colorado. This prevents a good upslope from forming. The forecast has been adjusted. Now they say "no accumulation to possibly a trace" ...
> 
> Im just messing.:laughing: Plow up *****es.payup


I just got home and saw this post....I had to do a double check on 9news haha!!

I'm going to wish I had some sort of bobcat setup if we get close to the 10" end.....


----------



## LoneCowboy

I dunno
last night it was 3-5 starting at 11am
now it's 2-4 starting at 8am
and it ain't doing nothing right now (6am)

I don't think they know.


----------



## BUFF

*It's coming*

Its heading south guys, went out to the shop around 6a to throw the salt box in back of ****** and to load it. About 6:30 headed off to the day job and it was snowing pretty friggin hard with a slight wind from the north and the road was covered. Headed south to the Boulder county line and it had pretty much stopped, looking further south and east along the Frt Range it was still clear 
I think this actually may pan out for us. :bluebounc:redbounce:bluebounc


----------



## rob_cook2001

Nothing out in Keenesburg yet... But who Knows what it's doing in northglenn. I hate living so far from where I plow. Hopefully this is the last year for that **** lol.
Good luck today everyone and be safe out there.
Robert


----------



## BUFF

Robert you forgot about the "have fun too" part.


----------



## LoneCowboy

made the front page!!!!!!!! (can't find a link, much of the paper is hidden behind a subscription wall)
Apparently I was a lot more interesting than the other interviewees because they are on the continuation of the story on page 4
ha, can't beat that.

just started lightly snowing here about 7:15am or so, just a dusting so far, it's real light, no way this adds to 5 to 10 inches unless it picks up.


----------



## BUFF

*Lone "Hollywood" Cowboy*

I went on the Times Call site and couldn't find anything easily, guess I'll have to pick one up later.
Well congrats Brian and timing couldn't be any better. Talk about a ton of free advertising during our first decent snow. 
I'd have to think a few more accounts are just around the corner.payuppayup


----------



## LoneCowboy

yeah, it's not online
pick up a hard copy
front page, above the fold even!!!!!!!

I'm famous


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1175384 said:


> yeah, it's not online
> pick up a hard copy
> front page, above the fold even!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm famous


 I'm not a fan of hard-copy news papers, it's the whole carbon foot print thing. I'd rather svae that to burn more fossil fuel.

Enjoy the limelight today and get bad on your meds tomorrow:laughing:

Looked at C Dots cameras and the snow seems to be hugging the foothills, plus taking it's time moving south.


----------



## stang2244

rob_cook2001;1175272 said:


> But who Knows what it's doing in northglenn.


I'm in Thornton and we've got a thin layer on everything except the streets right now. I'm guessing Northglenn looks about the same.


----------



## BUFF

Got about an inch or so in Niwot area, at home wife tells me there's about 2 or so and the winds blowing.
Figure by mid day I'll pop the cherry for the year and drop the blade.


----------



## LoneCowboy

well
started real slow and stayed that way most of the day.
about 1.5 to 2" by 1pm or so, at which point the sky lifted and it stopped.
did everyone, but by the time we finished, it started snowing again.
NOW it's snowing like a MF'er and there's easily another inch on the ground since 4pm (now 5pm)
slicker than snot. studded snow tires 4wd, big heavy truck and it's still slick

and the stupid MF'ers still can't drive (no tires) but by god they are all staying out.

will be out again tomorrow for sure.


----------



## LoneCowboy

I forgot the best stories of the day. (besides teh ******* in a BMW (shock!) that couldn't go from a stop sign on a straight road, you know, maybe you should STAY HOME!)

get a call at 9:30am. Resi, wanting service. Nah, full, too late. (c'mon, it's Dec 30th, gimme a break)

10am, commercial, wanting service. self storage unit. went to take a look at it. They say it takes them 1.5 hours before their plow truck died. (2 years ago, WTF did it last year?)
I drive around, i see their dead plow truck. GMC jimmy with a 7' straight blade. Well, I KNOW i can do better than that. (8' blade with wings)

bid it at 1.5 hours, etc, more for more snow (lot of moving down a long skinny line)
Oh, well I'll give it to the owner.

WTF, why are you calling me WHEN IT'S SNOWING, if you don't have approval.

whatever.

and, had an HOA call me "why aren't you here?"
I was, at 2:30pm, was 2" on the ground, your trigger is 3"
"Oh yeah, I remember, well, let's change that to 2", I don't wanna do it" :laughing:

at least he's honest.


----------



## In2toys

stang2244;1175034 said:


> I
> 
> I'm going to wish I had some sort of bobcat setup if we get close to the 10" end.....


Have skid, will travel guys. I prefer the south end of town. 90" snow bucket & 7 1/2 western with wings for the skid. shoot me an email @ [email protected] for my home number. Cell coverage is iffy out here in the sticks


----------



## BUFF

Brian I saw a BMW in the ditch to also, 71st & HWY 52 just east of IBM. It cracks me up these people drive these zippy cars with Z rated summer tires on them. 

So today was the first time plowing with Wings, holy crap those things a awesome and what a time saver. I betcha it took 35-40% of the time out of job, it probably helped having the thin layer of slush under the fluffy stuff. 

Still snowing like SOB at home, we picked up another 2-3 while I was out for about 3hrs and the wind is starting to pick up. 

More fun in the morning and who knows maybe we'll get 3 pushes out this, sure would be nice to start covering pre season cost.payuppayup


----------



## Plow Babe

YAY - finally some snow for you guys!


----------



## PatrickC

DTC/Park Meadows got about 3 so far letting up a little right now.


----------



## LoneCowboy

4 to 5" total
it's been done for hours (midnight)
losers
worst weather forecasters ever


----------



## BUFF

It's been snow at my place all night, picked up another couple inches.
The best thing is the wind has quit and it's a whopping 8* not sub zeroThumbs Up


----------



## stang2244

FML. I need a skid or something. Today was the worst/slowest day ever for doing my resi's. I hate them all.


----------



## In2toys

stang2244;1177339 said:


> FML. I need a skid or something. Today was the worst/slowest day ever for doing my resi's. I hate them all.


I need some snow to push. call me when you get a chance if you'd like to discuss subbing them out to me, or whatever. Also guys... I have an 8 ' vbox BOSS sander I just put on CL. Or if anyone can put me to work with it this winter, let me know... For the right situation, I'd put 1 foot extensions on the sides & throw it in my C4500 for a 3 yard sander... The guy in Parker I normally plow for didn't get his contracts this year.


----------



## LoneCowboy

well
I hope the ice melt holds off the walks til tomorrow morning, it was a few hours ago, and it appears to have stopped pissing/snowing.
it's not like anyone is working today.

finally doing billing.
First billing of the season is always fun, finding all the new customers and doing their sheets.
but I love adding it up

of course, the longer i've been awake, the longer each sheet takes.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Well yesterday/last night/today was a experience..... Plowed right 24 hours, NONE of my normal shovel people showed up, finally had a few temps show up around 4-5pm!! When they did show up they were lazy as hell (except one college kid who busted his ass for me for almost 19 hours). BUT IT SNOWED so I am not complaining at all. And Brian your right, wings kick ASS. We got about 4-5 inches.
Robert


----------



## BUFF

Robert I couldn't believe what a tard I was for not getting wings sooner.

Here's a couple from this morning ended up with about 5 total, enough for 2rds on the short triggers.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Your truck looks good David. And Sunday I am defiantly putting the wings on our truck. 
I had to push with my bucket for a few hours last night.... I was sure hoping I didn't hit anything lol.
The company I sub for brought me a 8ft pusher to finish off the night, They work great on the wet stuff or moving windrows but thats about it. I think I better bite the bullet and finally buy that snow wolf plow/box.
Robert

P.S. I just figured it out and my skid only used 1.43 GPH this storm!!


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1177920 said:


> Your truck looks good David. And Sunday I am defiantly putting the wings on our truck.
> I had to push with my bucket for a few hours last night.... I was sure hoping I didn't hit anything lol.
> The company I sub for brought me a 8ft pusher to finish off the night, They work great on the wet stuff or moving windrows but thats about it. I think I better bite the bullet and finally buy that snow wolf plow/box.
> Robert
> 
> P.S. I just figured it out and my skid only used 1.43 GPH this storm!!


Robert thanks for the complament, I really like the OBS. The short WB in comparision to my 08 makes easy to whip around.
The 460 gave me 7.5 mpg or 1.5gph, sure it likes fuel but it's got some nuts.

You guys are going to freak when you get the wings on your bro's pickup.


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

Happy new year colorado plowers I am going to bed


----------



## LoneCowboy

Rob, you should have called for help for shovelers/whatever.
I have extra contacts I could have sent down. (They wanted to work, they could work straight for you) I'm sure others do too.

us smaller guys gotta help each other out. (I use smaller in terms of operation, not in terms of physical personal size, before Buff comes in and beats on me for that statement )

Seriously, sometimes some areas get pounded and some areas get nothing with crews just sitting, no reason to not help each other out. no matter if it's with worthless guys not showing up or equipment failures.


off to do site checks and not get paid (You know, the part that nobody sees)

man, it was slick as snot out there, I used a TON of ice melt yesterday. I hope it held everything off.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Well I finally gained consciousness.

Started pushing noon on Thursday and walked back in my door at 1:30 pm Friday. Like Rob, my shovelers didn't show. I ended up shoveling/snow blowing my six commercials and all 110 houses at the HOA. My back feels fine but I had a pretty bad case of frost bite on my fingers and the tip of my nose.

We got about 4" but the wind was blowing so bad that I had some dry lots and some with two foot drifts.

I'm headed back out to demo an Erskine 2000 skid mounted snow blower. I'm gonna see how well it stacks piles.


----------



## LoneCowboy

so, i assume you guys are all looking for new shovelers right? (no way would they come back to my business)

do you call your guys the night before to ensure they are around?

I mean, what can we learn from your experiences to ensure it doesn't happen to us.

what's the lesson learned?


----------



## jeepxj

I call if I can before to make sure everyone is aware and ready to roll. I also usually am asked by my regular shovelers if we need more help their buddies want to work etc.


----------



## BUFF

*Shovelers......*

Maybe I'm messed up for thinking this way but I am who I am.

So I'd think with money / jobs being tight your shovelers would have called to see what time they should expect head out.The last thing you need to due as an employer is call your employees to come to work. Personally if I had to give a "wake up call" to any of the 20 guys that work for me at my day job I don't want them. If your shoveler can't take the inattentive to call are they going to have the initiative to work and do it unsupervised, probably not.
With the clown in DC wanting a socialist goverment people are getting lazy from bailouts and extended un employment benifits available to them.
My shoveler has a hard time keeping focused when he's working alone, but it's my 12yr old son. So I cut him some slack and show him the way it needs to be done. He's a first year intern and it's nice hanging out with him, plus I pay him with room and board.......


----------



## rob_cook2001

Just got in from spending 6 hours doing cleanup making the lots look good and shoveling the walks that didn't get done right. 
Brian I wish I would have thought to call you, I didn't think you used many shovelers. And yes I am looking, I will NOT let those people back on my lots. What really screwed me was this year we decided to have a shovel supervisor to deal with them all, he seamed like a great guy but turned out to be a total FLAKE. I called him the day before the storm and he told me him and his nine guys were ready to go. The day of the storm he told me they couldn't all be out until 11am, I told him this was OK and we would take care of it until then..... He FINALLY showed up around 5pm with only ONE guy. After he showed up he was never working, we caught him inside READING THE PAPER Two different times. We got ahold of two guys who shoveled last year, and they showed up three hours later than they said they would and they were DRUNK?????? You just can't find good help any more. I almost forgot we spread 49 bags of Ice melt by hand because said shovel supervisor forgot the spreaders at home. 
Even after all this I was happy to be plowing snow.
As of now I am looking for 8-10 RELIABLE guys.
Sorry for the long post guys, had to vent.

Robert


----------



## BUFF

Robert 2 out of 9 guys show up, the super reads the paper leaving 1 to do the work of 9, the back up guys show up 3hrs later drunk, and the super for got the spreaders. 
Wow talk about rough start to the season..........
Do you have anger management issues now?


----------



## cold_and_tired

Part of my problem is that I have only one regular employee through the summer. He goes to college so he isn't available in the winter.

Most of the time, I rely on friends of friends to help me out during storms. I only need two guys and it's hard to find ones that will answer their phone at 3:00 in the morning.

I have tried going with Labor Ready but I don't want those guys running my ATV. Last time I let one do it, he ended up doing donuts in parking lots.

I wish I had some regular guys but it is what it is.


----------



## LoneCowboy

I only currently use like 4 guys 
but I have other guys I know who might want work, or could work a day or two or heck I might even be ahead of the game and I can send them down to help someone else.
whatever, better to get options going than do the work of 9 people

I've noticed that putting "must be able to pass a drug screen" in the ad gets me much better people. (I don't actually do the test, but just the threat of it seems to help)

even if you subbed it out to someone here for that day, it would still be better than getting hammered like that, just get thru the damn emergency.

Rob, sent you a PM with a number of a guy that I have not used, but he sounded promising.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I sure do have some anger managment issues.... but thats nothing new lol. Spent all day yesterday doing clean up at my sights, then went to greeley and cleaned up the site that I plowed lastyear (the new guy did a crap job, piled snow on top of a fire hydrant and seamed to think that he did not have to plow witin 2 feet of the curb). 
Thanks For the info Brian, I am going to call him tomorrow morning.
I was wondering if anyone here is using single stage blowers on sidewalks?? Are they much faster than shoveling on light snows?
Robert


----------



## BUFF

Robert how about a ATV, you have to one of them laying around your place, plus you can spread product with it to.


----------



## rob_cook2001

We have a ATV out at our site in the shipping container, but the battery died and wouldnt charge. I let it run for almost a hour and as soon as I hit the button to raise the plow it died. Going to bring her home tomorrow and but a new battery in it. I know it will work great in the exterior walks, just not sure around the building. We will see.
Robert


----------



## rob_cook2001

I will look later but I think this is the only picture I snapped this storm.
This pusher worked ok but whoever built it put the quick attach plate to high, so your pushing with your boom 5 or 6 inches up.
Robert


----------



## cold_and_tired

Hey Robert, I use a single stage Toro for sidewalks and I love it. It doesn't do real great in wet snow but it is amazing in the lighter stuff.

It is light enough to pick it up in and out of the truck and it pulls itself along so fast that sometimes you have to jog behind it.


----------



## BUFF

Robert drop the electric lift on the ATV Plow, the manual lift system cycles a heck of a lot fast plus you're not adding any pull on the charging system during operation. A way to get the wife/kids on the ATV was for me to use a winch for the lift, sure it's easy but not as time efficient and we sell time.

Did you and your bro get the wings on his rig yet?


----------



## rob_cook2001

Thanks for the advice on the toro.
I would ditch the winch on the atv but I don't have the stuff for the manual lift. 
We have not put the wings on yet, they WILL be on for the next snow. I need to pull they hydaulic rams off my plow tomorrow and drop them off to get fixed. I will be calling tomorrow because now my brother is thinking he wants boss wings instead of the Sno-wings lol.


----------



## BUFF

Boss Wings?????? 
Those things are big bucks, kick his butt for not thinking with the head on his shoulders and put the Sno Wings on.

What did you do to the Cylinder on the skid plow?


----------



## tls22

Great pics rob.....did marcus make it out okay?


----------



## rob_cook2001

BUFF;1180288 said:


> Boss Wings??????
> Those things are big bucks, kick his butt for not thinking with the head on his shoulders and put the Sno Wings on.
> 
> What did you do to the Cylinder on the skid plow?


I know it...

Well the back of one of my lots is pretty messed up (ground shifting issues) and there is a 4inch pipe(there is some kind of valve inside) and it sticks almost 2inches out of the asphalt. About an hour in on the first day I hit it at about 5mph, plow tripped, bounced me kind of hard but no dammage. Fast foward about 12 hours, Getting pretty tired I forgot it was there, hit it in high gear at about 10mph but caught it with the corner of the plow, it tripped so damn hard, if I didnt have a belt on I would have kissed the door. I back up and notice hydraulic fluid on the ground. Upon closer inspection it blew the seals out of both hydraulic rams???? I guess I am headed to northern fluid power tomorrow.
TLS22, I talked to him during the storm and he was plowing away, have not heard from him since.

Robert


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

So I was contracted to shovel and apply Ice melt on some walks and the property owner came and then asked one of my drivers to plow. This was at 6 pm on thursday he than wanted us to be there at 5 am to plow again that Moring the guy who normally plows showed up cusing at my drivers asking what is going on this was at 615 am on friday. He than called me I was picking up rapid thaw and cused me out I told him he needed to call the properity owner. He said that there will be ramfications and what was I thinking he has been doing this for 20 years and I need to watch myself.

What should I do. This is at a small grocery store and about 7 other stores. I am want to meet with porperty owner and discuss the situation we ended up plowing twice and putting 2 tons of rapid thaw down Should I not do anything. I just will not be intmated. 

I did not solicete the busines they came to me cause I do a good job. how would you guys handle this. I am already real busy and do not need to handle any drama.

We got 8 inchs in teller county and 4 in colorado springs.

Justin


----------



## rob_cook2001

Justin,
Sorry to hear about that, stuff like that is never fun.
I would talk with the property owner and see what they say, pretty simple. 
As far as the other guy, First I would be nice and tell him you were called by the property owner. If hey does not calm down tell him to go pound sand. I am all for treating people good but If he is blowing up on you over the phone, tell him where to stick it and hang up. 
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy

Get s signed contract before you touch the site, sucks, but that's the way it is.
tell Mr know it all, that he can do it, but you're getting paid for it and walk off.

Rob
single stage snowblowers KICK ASS. I have a honda 4 stroke (no toro dealers around, strange but true, starts on the 2nd pull every year after sitting all year)
one guy can lift it in and out of the truck and boom away you go.
3" of snow or so and it's worth running it, way quicker, plus they don't get worn out as much.
plus if you leave plow scum or didn't quite get the plow far enough, they can deal with it.

when it's light and you have some bigger areas (like a large sidewalk or some tiny driveway you can';t push a plow into) have one guy go along with a shovel pushing 3 or so feet into a pile, then the guy with the snowblower moves the pile, goes really fast that way.

they work good up to about 8" or so, then you need a big boy (dual stage), but I bet 90% of our snows are under 8".
I rarely even take the dual stage out.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Justin,

First off, get a signed contract on the property. 

Second, walk into the local police department and tell them the situation. Tell them what this guy said to you and get their recommendations.

Third, get your CCW and always pack heat while plowing. There a a lot of wackos out at night including some that are plowing.

I've had a few run ins myself including one that my .45 may have prevented me from being robbed.


----------



## BUFF

Always carry is my motto, you never no when someone decides they what you to give them a ride and opens the passenger door or wants to pull some other crap on you.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I carry at all times to, hope I never need it but it's like a pocket knife... the time you don't have it you wish you did.
I went and cleaned up a lot in FOCO and one at loveland airport today. On my way I stopped at the gas station right off I25 and harmony. While I was fueling my skid 2 guys in a CC DRW dodge with a dump bed hauled ass through the parking lot and hit my trailer, then SPEED OFF. I tried running after them but they ran the red light and were gone. It was a 03-07 white dodge with big stickers on both sides (yellow) And I think the name on the door was quality landscape or quality landscape and concrete. They KNEW they hit it, loud as helll.
Some people
Robert


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1181666 said:


> 2 guys in a CC DRW dodge with a dump bed hauled ass through the parking lot and hit my trailer, then SPEED OFF. I tried running after them but they ran the red light and were gone. It was a 03-07 white dodge with big stickers on both sides (yellow) And I think the name on the door was quality landscape or quality landscape and concrete. They KNEW they hit it, loud as helll.
> Some people
> Robert


Robert that's total crap and I hope you pursue this to cover any potential damages they caused, did you call the law?


----------



## BUFF

Robert Cell went dead lol


----------



## rob_cook2001

Dang phones. I will be calling the cops in a few minutes, it has been a busy day. I am not to worried about the damage but they need punished for that. Total BS. Maybe I am going overboard but it has been a stressfull week and someone needs to pay hahaha.
Robert


----------



## BUFF

Wasn't the phone just the dumba$$ Swede who forgot to plug it in last night:laughing:


----------



## LoneCowboy

completely unrelated but looking very cool in a dorky kind of way

front page of the wall street journal today

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB100...SJ_hpp_sections_lifestyle#articleTabs=article

zoot shooters
think cowboy action shooting for the 1920's and 1930's (gangsters, etc)

and I'd be pissed if that guy hit my trailer

don't you have a charger in the truck?


----------



## BUFF

Some peoples kids...............
I used to do Mtn Man Rendezvous about 20yrs ago, now those were a hoot and talk about a good time. Shooting, Tomahawk/Knife Throwing, Spear Chucking and a lot of good food.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Maybe something for this weekend?


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1182241 said:


> Maybe something for this weekend?


What do you have in mind, Shooting, Water Skiing, Golf cause it sure as hell isn't going to snow.


----------



## LoneCowboy

<yoda voice> so cynical is he </yoda voice>

could be, certainly going to get cold.
Not getting much melt off (which is fine, they'll remember it when they get the bills)

decided to go buy more ice melt today. Went thru a lot more than expected. (a, business is bigger, b. it was darn icy)

get the last two pallets they have. (apparently i wasn't the only one), then the skid steer wont' start, plug that in for a while, put it on the charger.

On the plus side, it's not like I have much else to do. 

Decided to get a lot this time, because it's going to snow a lot more (says Mr Positive)


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1182539 said:


> <yoda voice> so cynical is he </ voice>
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> uhm sounds like the closet door just opened up and there's been a Star Wars fan residing behind it.
> 
> It's nice seeing the snow on the ground and hope to see more soon.
> 
> I friend of mine just picked up one of these in .204 Ruger and we plan to pop it's cherry Thursday. I did some reading up on the round and the fippin thing hauls a$$; 30gr bullet, 4150fps, 28" drop @ 500yds. What a sod puppy slaying machine.


----------



## LoneCowboy

I have (or have had) multiple 527's (mostly in .223)
CZ makes a damn nice rifle for the money.

The set trigger is sweeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttttttttt
(push it forward, then it's very light, almost a touch)
the regular pull was usually somewhat gritty but not bad.


----------



## MileHigh

tls22;1180299 said:


> Great pics rob.....did marcus make it out okay?


what's up buddy...

I had a good storm, used a lot of deicer's.

Finally got around to log in here...Was busy for 3 days after the snow stopped on Fri. Dealt with some blowing snow on sunday, and was even plowing on Mon. Supposedly golden got 8 and Lakewood 4...I don't think I saw that much in Golden, but I'll take it as some of my accounts are per event/snowfall. Didn't get too many pics but here are some.

Looks like we might be due again late this weekendThumbs Up


----------



## In2toys

Hey Guys, not sure if anyone runs boss, but there's a set of BOSS wings on the Denver Craigslist in Longmont for $300


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1182674 said:


> I have (or have had) multiple 527's (mostly in .223)
> CZ makes a damn nice rifle for the money.
> 
> The set trigger is sweeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttttttttt
> (push it forward, then it's very light, almost a touch)
> the regular pull was usually somewhat gritty but not bad.


The money was right, the rifle and a Nikon 4x12 scope, $700.00. He got at Grandpa's in Longmont, looking at the weapon I really don't think move than a box had been run through it. The thing if flawless but the proofs in the bulls-eye.

Marcus good to see you're back with us, so did you get your spreader dialed in?
I seem to remember your first time out with it you burned through product pretty quick.


----------



## MileHigh

BUFF;1182740 said:


> Marcus good to see you're back with us, so did you get your spreader dialed in? I seem to remember your first time out with it you burned through product pretty quick.


Yes I did...got that thing blastin.


----------



## BUFF

I finally got to try my TGS for the first time, wow what a time saver and dishes out a nice consistent coverage. These thing blow away walk behinds for large areas.


----------



## LoneCowboy

NO wonder you guys are out for so long each storm.
you're dicking around taking pictures 

who has time for that *****?

:waving:


----------



## BUFF

With the frequency of our snow on the Front Range pictures are a good way to remind us of the "goodtimes". 

Speaking of snow some say we'll see another round Sunday, it sure would be nice to see a storm once a week especially over the weekends.....uhmmm kind of sounds like last year. Thumbs Up


----------



## rob_cook2001

We will see, another storm would be great.
Maybe you should start taking some pics Brain, show us how it's done lol.
I found one more pic from this last storm.
Robert


----------



## ColoradoProWash

This is my first year plowing snow. I'm in Littleton, CO if you need any subs give me a call. 303-506-9303. Our equipment is posted on our website.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Nice to see another colorado guy in here.
Robert


----------



## tls22

MileHigh;1182700 said:


> what's up buddy...
> 
> I had a good storm, used a lot of deicer's.
> 
> Finally got around to log in here...Was busy for 3 days after the snow stopped on Fri. Dealt with some blowing snow on sunday, and was even plowing on Mon. Supposedly golden got 8 and Lakewood 4...I don't think I saw that much in Golden, but I'll take it as some of my accounts are per event/snowfall. Didn't get too many pics but here are some.
> 
> Looks like we might be due again late this weekendThumbs Up


glad you got out...you take the best pics...you really do


----------



## LoneCowboy

I barely know how to operate my phone, much less actually take pictures with it
that's for young people 

Oh I like your pictures, I just had to bust your balls a little.


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1183377 said:


> I barely know how to operate my phone, much less actually take pictures with it
> that's for young people
> 
> Oh I like your pictures, I just had to bust your balls a little.


I've seen Brian try to operate a camera, it's not pretty..........at all.

The phones nowadays are getting out of hand, I miss my Motorola Bag Phone. Better yet no phone is even better.

My kids help out with showing me how to run my phones when they're new to me.


----------



## LoneCowboy

BUFF;1183449 said:


> I've seen Brian try to operate a camera, it's not pretty..........at all.
> 
> The phones nowadays are getting out of hand, I miss my Motorola Bag Phone. Better yet no phone is even better.
> 
> My kids help out with showing me how to run my phones when they're new to me.


yeah, ti's not pretty
I've got my phone, my bluetooth (blue parrot, freaking awesome) and that's about it
and I've got no kids to show me how to do it.

so
been thinking
for a lot of tiny lots, we use a tractor to do it (can't even get the pickup in the lot, really, tiny)
but thinking I have a 500cc ATV sitting in the garage, for smaller snows (say under 6"), it would be a LOT cheaper to run the ATV than the tractor, probably quicker too. but for big snows, I could still use the tractor.

Thoughts?
Does anyone use ATV plows?
Brands?
Dealers?
installers?
It HAS to have a power side to side, simple too much back and forth (no real long sidewalks)


----------



## BUFF

Brian I've got a Cycle Country on my Grizzly, used it for years and still does the job well. I thinking about building a set of wings for it similar to Pro Wings to give a little more width.
If I was to do it again I'd by a Moose, they're a little heavier build and feel it's a better product. 
There are ATV plows with power angle, lift and fancy mounts, keep it simple no need for it. The manual lift cycles faster, time is money and although power angle would be nice I really don't see the need. 

One thing to do is to beef up the cutting edge, I'm running a 3/8" X 3" home grown one on mine.

Dealers don't really matter due to simplicity of the plow.

I'm a preferred customer @ Colo Powersports in Boulder and get smoking deals, like 30-40% off depending on the product. When/if you decide to pull the trigger let me know and I can hook you up.


----------



## BUFF

Brian here's a link to a ATV Accessory distributor http://atv.parts-unlimited.com/prod...ns=6&segmentId=13&comCodeId=245&subComCodeId= ,they carry Cycle Country, Moose and Warn snow plows. You can configure any way you'd like, Manual everything up to Power everything. Most use a winch or a actuator motor for power up and down, Power angle can be Hyd ( $800.00 Moose ) or with a Electric motor ($480.00 Warn). You can spent as little as $350 or well over $1000.00 depending on how you want to approach it. A 500cc ATV they recommend a 60" or below blade, but with our drier snows, only plow up to 6" and your god like body I would be afraid of getting a 72"
I've had a plow on my Grizzly since it was new and used the hell out it before I got ******. They whip around so quick you can zip back to were you started your wind row in a flash and I really don't think power angle is needed. The nice thing about these plows you can add to them after the fact if you want.I mention before Manual lift Cycles way faster. Plows that have Manual lifts on the typically use push tubes that mount mid frame by the foot pegs/running boards. The big disadvantage with this set up is you're limited to how much the blade will lift, maybe 8-10". Not only does this limit your stacking ability but you need a pretty shallow approach angle for loading and unloading. The mounts that are strictly Power lift the plow mount very much like a standard pick up plow. This setup has the plow raising 20" +, stacking is much easier, risk of getting hug up on a pile is minimal and loading and unloading isn't an issue. Out of these three brands I really like the Moose, the blade is 11ga vs 12ga, it has a "real" A frame behind the blade, the overall construction out it is beefier and well thought out. Another brand is Swisher, the use a system that can allow you to use many different implaments including a bucket, I've never been around them so I really have nothing to comment about them.
As far as installing goes I've done dozens of them, a friend use to own a Yamaha Dealership and I use the wrench for him. Deal wise I can hook you up through my connections in Boulder, this offer stands for the rest of the guys in the social group as well.


----------



## LoneCowboy

thanks
I'll check out that site.
good to know about colo powersports too.

god like body :laughing::laughing::laughing:

It's not like I"m going to be on this.
That what you have people for.
I'll be in my nice warm truck (mostly)


----------



## BUFF

*50% chance for Sunday*

Well guys I noticed the chance for snow on Sunday has increase to 50% according to Weatherunderground and NOAA. Both say; snow to start mid morning and continue throughout the day with it ending Monday am. No one is saying boo about how much and I see the locals are being vague with their forecast by saying flurries. 
Sure would be sweet getting another one over a weekend when there's less traffic to contend with.
Guess time will tell.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Well david go do the snow dance lol. Hopefully northern fluid power gets my hydraulics fixed because i really do not feel like using that home made pusher agian.
Robert


----------



## cold_and_tired

The clowns at accuweather are saying 3-6" Sunday night and another inch or two on Monday. I don't put much faith in their predictions though.


----------



## LoneCowboy

accuweather is the WORST (of a very bad bunch)

but it sure it nice to dream ain't it?


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1186348 said:


> accuweather is the WORST (of a very bad bunch)
> 
> but it sure it nice to dream ain't it?


2X on that, but they're probably all own by Pepsi or Wal*Mart.......


----------



## cold_and_tired

NWS has us at 1-2" Sunday and 2-4" Sunday night. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## nliput

Does anyone have an atv with a plow they would like to put to work?


----------



## MileHigh

Nliput...call me. 303.928.9551


----------



## LoneCowboy

9news:

Most metro area neighborhoods should see at least 3 to 6 inches of snow by early Monday morning with minor additional accumulation possible during the day on Monday.

Locations on the far west and south ends of the metro area in the foothills and along the Palmer Divide in Douglas and Elbert Counties should see at least 5 to 10 inches.


getting better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rob_cook2001

LoneCowboy;1187023 said:


> 9news:
> 
> Most metro area neighborhoods should see at least 3 to 6 inches of snow by early Monday morning with minor additional accumulation possible during the day on Monday.
> 
> Locations on the far west and south ends of the metro area in the foothills and along the Palmer Divide in Douglas and Elbert Counties should see at least 5 to 10 inches.
> 
> getting better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thats good news Brian, Just delivered 100 bags of icemelt and 6 new spreaders down to my sites today.... guess it was good timing lol.
And if all it well I should have 14 shovelers, If half show up we will be ok.
Robert


----------



## cold_and_tired

I did the same thing! I have 10 guys lined up in hopes that I can get 4 or 5 to show.


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

So I washed my Ice melt truck today so I think it might snow right befor the last one I stained my house. 

Justin


----------



## BUFF

Noaa / Weatherunderground have upt the anti, Sunday 70% and Monday 60% chance of snow. 

Went and got a load of sand today just in case, probably jinxed the weekend but seemed like a good move.

Took advantage of the nice weather and went shooting today, a buddy just got a .204 Ruger and we popped it's cherry. Really cool round, light recoil, flat shooting and was able to hold a group the size of a 1/2 dollar @ 100yds with a bench rest. Wind wil be this rounds enemy only shooting a 32gr bullet. I shoot at a private range at a buddy's place, every now and again there's another group out there. Not a big deal, besides it always nice to see what other guys have and I trust me buddies judgment. Today two guys were there and they had a ton of stuff, probably close to a dozen gnarly pimped out assault rifles. Towards the end they said they we're going to shoot some automatic weapons. First thing I said was I hope you brought enough rounds for everyone cause mama always said you should share. They just laughed and proceeded to go though hundreds of rounds in .223 and .308 in about a half an hour. While they were waiting for things to cool down and we started to talk about how we knew my buddy. Come to find out these guys work for a local company with develops and sells components and accessory's's for the AR platform. Once they found out I work for one of there suppliers they offered up the Auto's to us. Now shooting a full auto rifle is cool but burning up someones else's ammo is flipin great. 

Brian I was at Mtn Truck today and noticed a really big Red Dump Truck, nothing serious I hope.


----------



## MileHigh

Holy **** is all i have to say right now.


----------



## LoneCowboy

BUFF;1187482 said:


> Brian I was at Mtn Truck today and noticed a really big Red Dump Truck, nothing serious I hope.


nah, just DOT and a whole bunch of annoying stuff that needs to be fixed. I try and wait til the winter (they are slow, I"m slow) to get the annoying stuff fixed. It's still going to be 2 to 3 grand, but at least more stuff will be fixed.

worst part is my tow behind 14k trailer is goign to be there tomorrow. I looked down yesterday and see this crack.
hmmmmmmm
feel around back
ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
crack goes thru the main side rail and goes all the way thru.
WTF?

now that is serious.

snow baby, daddy needs income.


----------



## LoneCowboy

getting to be more "significant" as the day goes on

9news (7am)
_Most metro area neighborhoods should see 4 to 8 inches of snow by Monday morning with minor additional accumulation possible during the day on Monday.

Locations on the far west and south ends of the metro area in the foothills and along the Palmer Divide in Douglas and Elbert Counties should see at least 5 to 10 inches with locally higher amounts.

Temperatures will become bitterly cold along the Front Range on Sunday, and the metro area should stay in the deep freeze though Wednesday. The metro area has not yet experienced a below zero temperature this season but that should change by early next week._


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1187634 said:


> worst part is my tow behind 14k trailer is goign to be there tomorrow. I looked down yesterday and see this crack.
> hmmmmmmm
> feel around back
> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> crack goes thru the main side rail and goes all the way thru.
> WTF?
> 
> now that is serious.
> 
> snow baby, daddy needs income.


Sounds like you have some operator issues or steel eating termites:laughing:

Things are looking pretty good and see the word "upslope" was mentioned.payuppayup Going to get cold as ***** I see, time to but the covers on front of the trucks.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Well it's great that it's going to snow..... looks like Ill be plowing with my DAMN bucket again. They hydraulic shop told me they would have my stuff done today... and they are closed.
Robert


----------



## rob_cook2001

Anyone know of any rental places that rents pushers/plows that are open Sat???


----------



## In2toys

bobcat of the rockies MAYBE... What hydraulic issues are you having? Moot point I guess if they have your plow locked up... Wish you were closer, I'd rent you mine. Although that would make my phone ring off the hook with guys needing help.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I hit a pipe with the corner of my plow last storm and it blew the seals out of both hydraulic rams lol. They told me they would have them all re-built by this morning, and maybe they are ready but they are closed LOL.
Bobcat of the rockies is closed today, I always thought they were open Saturdays??
Robert


----------



## In2toys

Parker is closed on sat but I THINK commerce city is open. Not sure about greeley. If anyone on the south edge of town needs help with the upcoming storm let me know. home line is 720 733 5092 24 / 7


----------



## stang2244

Now it's 5-10"! I bought a couple single stage blowers and I'm renting an atv/plow combo if we get what they're saying. Hopefully this works better for my driveways.


----------



## LoneCowboy

Rob, some guy replied to my ad (for more guys) but he lives in westminster, that's just too damn far to longmont, so I gave him your number.
Thornton isn't far from Longmont, his name was Daniel.

HTH

we might get pounded.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Thanks Brian, I might be able to use him.
Robert


----------



## BUFF

Looking really promising for Sunday afternoon.Thumbs Up and into Monday.payup

_...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 6 AM SUNDAY TO 6 PM MST
MONDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN DENVER HAS ISSUED A WINTER
WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 6 AM SUNDAY
TO 6 PM MST MONDAY. THE WINTER STORM WATCH IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.

* TIMING...LIGHT SNOW WILL DEVELOP OVER THE NORTHEAST PLAINS LATE
TONIGHT AND EARLY SUNDAY MORNING. HEAVIER SNOW IS EXPECTED TO
DEVELOP OVER THE FRONT RANGE FOOTHILLS AND ADJACENT PLAINS FROM
SUNDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH EARLY MONDAY MORNING.

* ACCUMULATION/WIND...*SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 5 TO 10 INCHES *BETWEEN
SUNDAY MORNING AND MONDAY MORNING ARE EXPECTED OVER THE
NORTHEAST COLORADO PLAINS WITH UP TO A FOOT OF SNOW IN THE FRONT
RANGE FOOTHILLS AND PALMER DIVIDE. NORTHERLY WINDS SUNDAY
AFTERNOON WITH SPEEDS OF 15 TO 25 MPH ON THE PLAINS MAY CREATE
AREAS OF BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW.

* MAIN IMPACT...ROADS WILL BECOME ICY AND SNOWPACKED AS THE SNOW
CONTINUES FALLING SUNDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH MONDAY MORNING. IN
ADDITION...TEMPERATURES ON MONDAY WILL TURN VERY COLD WITH
READINGS ONLY IN THE SINGLE DIGITS SUNDAY NIGHT AND TEENS ON
MONDAY.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY MEANS THAT SNOW...BLOWING SNOW...OR
FREEZING DRIZZLE WILL CAUSE TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR
SLIPPERY ROADS AND LIMITED _


----------



## LoneCowboy

good, figured you could.
did he call you? 

I had another guy answer the ad, I call him up and I tell him how we are planning to go out and he says "well, I guess so, probably"

ok, if you don't want the job, DON'T RESPOND TO THE AD!!!!!! (yeah, won't be calling him back "probably"???? WTF?)

on the plus side, a guy who's worked for me before, got a full time job over the summer, responded to the ad and I'm like "I know that name" and call him up and he's back on board, got laid off for the winter. perfect (for me, probably not so hot for him)


----------



## cold_and_tired

I'm so excited!!


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1188604 said:


> I'm so excited!!


And there is much rejoicing up and down the Front Range........Yea prsport


----------



## rob_cook2001

Very Nice, and I will be pushing snow with a bucket like a low baller LOL.... Have to do what you have to do I guess.
If we get 10 inches I think that new snowwolf plow will be mine before the next snow storm :} Anyone want to buy a POS bobcat plow? 
Everyone be safe, have fun, and make some damn money.
Robert


----------



## cold_and_tired

rob_cook2001;1188715 said:


> Anyone want to buy a POS bobcat plow?
> Everyone be safe, have fun, and make some damn money.
> Robert


Hmmmm. What kind of problems are you running into with the plow? How much would you be looking to get for it?


----------



## rob_cook2001

It actually has not given me many problems at all, I just don't like the fact that it does not "articulate" or "float" from side to side, so you have to put a fair amount of down pressure on it when windrowing. So it really scrapes but You go through cutting edges faster. And it has no crossover relief in the hydraulics. It has one season on it with 8 hours on a new cutting edge and new Sno-Wings. 8ft plow and I think the wings bring it to 10'1. Both hydraulic cylinders are being rebuilt right now.
I was thinking around $2000 but I have not checked around yet.
What sounds fair to you?
Robert


----------



## cold_and_tired

Uh oh. They are starting to drop our accumulation.


----------



## LoneCowboy

it just started here (4:45am), dusting, still waiting

my accumulation forecast went up overnight
last night it said 2-4 during day (sunday), 3-5 sunday night
now it says 3-5 during day, 3-5 overnight, 1" more during monday day. (which means we'll be out tuesday morning too)

Hit my churches early then wait for it to accumulate a bit before firing up the crews (many of my business's are closed on sunday's, I usually wait. In this case, that 8" of snow is going to be a pain monday morning, but i'll make more


----------



## BUFF

Really starting to pickup at my place, just came in from cleaning off the wife's broom and by the time I got all the way around it the windsheild/hood were covered.

Going to wait till mid day to go out, hoping it rolls into the next price per push, come on 4"........


----------



## rob_cook2001

we are up to 3-4 in northglenn. and i have shovelers lol


----------



## LoneCowboy

f*cking lying c*cksucker motherf*cking piece of sh*t a$$ motherf*cking c**ts

2 inches
been sunny since noon.
what a waste


----------



## ColoradoProWash

LoneCowboy;1189627 said:


> f*cking lying c*cksucker motherf*cking piece of sh*t a$$ motherf*cking c**ts
> 
> 2 inches
> been sunny since noon.
> what a waste


It's snowing pretty good in Littleton. xysport


----------



## In2toys

LoneCowboy;1189627 said:


> f*cking lying c*cksucker motherf*cking piece of sh*t a$$ motherf*cking c**ts
> 
> 2 inches
> been sunny since noon.
> what a waste


For chris's sake, don't hold back man, You'll give yourself an ulcer.  I spent all day getting ready to push, knowing I don't have any accounts, just in case someone needs help. Basically trying to figure out how to get a 90" snow bucket & a 9 1/2 ' wide snow plow on the back of a 8 foot truck bed. Because neither one will fit on the trailer with the skid & still be able to get the door open... I gotter fingered out though.


----------



## stang2244

I think we're going to be alright. The sun poked out for a bit where I was but it's starting to come down slowly again. They are still calling for it to pick up this evening.


----------



## cold_and_tired

I've been sitting at home all morning. We have a very slight dusting down here. Nothing more than 1/4". NWS says it's going to hit hard around 6:00 tonight for us.


----------



## In2toys

About an inch out here in BF Elbert. Just started coming down harder I'm loaded up & ready to roll if someone needs help.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Hello -ello-ello-ello! Am I the only one not getting any snow? All you guys seem to be working. Monument seems to be the bermuda triangle of winter storms sometimes.


----------



## BUFF

Kind of a scattered storm, with very distinctive bands of accumulation.
We ended up with a solid 5" at home west of Berthoud, in town about 1" or so less.
Got to Niwot around 2:30p and there was around 2" with patches of bare pavement due to wind. Sun popped out and looked like it was clearing, on the way home it started up but pretty light . The further north the heavier it got, oh well I'll see what 2:30a looks like.
Not quite what we were told be at least a few of us got out.


----------



## bsuds

I keep checking the forecast, and they keep lowering their accumulation estimates, but the cracy thing is, the more they lower their forecast the heaver it snows.


----------



## rob_cook2001

We are still at it and the snow keeps falling. Almost nap time lol


----------



## MadeintheShade

In2toys;1182736 said:


> Hey Guys, not sure if anyone runs boss, but there's a set of BOSS wings on the Denver Craigslist in Longmont for $300


cant find that did someone snag them already? I've been looking for a set best price so far is $700:crying:


----------



## cold_and_tired

Just checked my contracts. About an inch. This is rediculous!!


----------



## Diablo

*That leaves more time for sniping!*

I hope it picks up a bit though, looking forward to moving some snow around with ya! I'm probably gonna take a nap for a bit, just give me a call when you're ready, I'll sleep on the phone....I've got a bit more snow than that at my house though, looks like 2 or 3 inches in the driveway.

Anyway, for those of you I haven't met yet, my name is Mike and I'm a snow rookie, hopefully cold and tired is gonna change that for me though......nice to meet you guys


----------



## In2toys

MadeintheShade;1190418 said:


> cant find that did someone snag them already? I've been looking for a set best price so far is $700:crying:


They probably didn't last long at that price. If I was closer to Longmont, I'd have bought them & resold them...


----------



## BUFF

Picked up another 3" or so over night and got another round in this morning. 

Crazy storm, drove out of 3" or so to maybe an 1" back to 3" or so in a just a few miles. 

C&T the way they were talking up your part of the country I figured you'd get hammered. Only a 1" or so, may what a bummer.


----------



## rob_cook2001

This storm was all over the board. At my house we got maybe 3 inches, At my sites in northglenn it was 6-7 inches!!!! A guy I know who plows 8 miles away said not even 3 inches.
I readyy need to get something figured out on shovelers. Had almost enough guys but we went 24 hours straight. Didn't have a second crew at all so around hour 14 they started dropping like flys..... I don't not blame them.
Sorry to hear that some of you all didn't get crap.
Robert


----------



## BUFF

Robert sounds like its time to get some sidewalk equipment or start breeding your own shoveler

Looks like you have a week to get it figured out, they're saying another one is heading our way for the weekend.

BTW got your text last night ( 12:00a ) "Plowing?", uhm yeah I was sleeping, found my reading glass saw it was you and thought flippin kids...... Went back to sleep till 2:30 then got started.


----------



## nliput

Sorry to hear some of you guys didnt get snow, down south here of 470 we recorded anywhere from 7 to 10" Had the whole fleet out till noon today and some clean up tonight.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Sorry David... Damn lazy old men LOL
I think I am going to head out and do some clean up. I I have about 400-500 yards of snow to move into the retention pond.


----------



## LoneCowboy

plowed, salted, shoveled (ok, supervised the shovelers), snowblowed (snowblew?), tractored

billed

it's nap time


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1191284 said:


> Sorry David... Damn lazy old men LOL
> I think I am going to head out and do some clean up. I I have about 400-500 yards of snow to move into the retention pond.


Hey, Hey be nice I'm 48yrs old and just remember to respect your elders. I"ve done my fare share of mega runs in my younger dazes, now it up to the younger bunch.


----------



## stang2244

Spent about 10 hours riding an ATV this morning, it was not fun. ATVs are not good for driveways. I tried a different way each time and nothing even came close to touching the concrete, just not enough weight. When you back drag with a skid plow, can you put a lot of down pressure on it so it scrapes at least somewhat clean? I think that may be my next method to try.


----------



## BUFF

ATV's as you know don't back blade worth a hoot, they are good on un tracked snow, at least you have a fighting chance to hit concrete. 
There are "Down Pressure" kits for them, they're basically a nitrogen gas charged shock. Never seen or heard how they do but makes sense.


----------



## nliput

If you use a plow or a bucket with a skid you will get them down to concrete easly.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Diablo;1190436 said:


> Anyway, for those of you I haven't met yet, my name is Mike and I'm a snow rookie, hopefully cold and tired is gonna change that for me though......nice to meet you guys


Glad you could make it out today Mike. You really helped me out a ton. Lots of learning ahead, hopefully we get you settled in before the March and April storms hit. I think you also figured out why I chose my particular screen name.



stang2244;1191470 said:


> When you back drag with a skid plow, can you put a lot of down pressure on it so it scrapes at least somewhat clean? I think that may be my next method to try.


YES, YES, YES!! Ask Diablo, he saw what my skid plow can do. You can peel up hardpack even while back dragging. I kick myself every time it snows for not building one sooner.

My blade is 8.5 feet with wings. Two swipes down the driveway with plenty of overlap to ensure no snow turds get left behind. We cut out back drag time by 75%!!


----------



## ColoradoProWash

We ended up having a pretty good snow storm. We got two new contracts and a lot of connections.

I'm hoping we get some de-icing work tomorrow.

Our pictures are on our facebook denver snow plowing page.


----------



## stang2244

cold_and_tired;1191545 said:


> YES, YES, YES!! Ask Diablo, he saw what my skid plow can do. You can peel up hardpack even while back dragging. I kick myself every time it snows for not building one sooner.
> 
> My blade is 8.5 feet with wings. Two swipes down the driveway with plenty of overlap to ensure no snow turds get left behind. We cut out back drag time by 75%!!


This is good to hear. I have been at a loss for what to try next. So did you just basically put a backdrag blade on your skid plow? I think I've already asked but do you have any pics?


----------



## Diablo

cold_and_tired;1191545 said:


> Glad you could make it out today Mike. You really helped me out a ton. Lots of learning ahead, hopefully we get you settled in before the March and April storms hit. I think you also figured out why I chose my particular screen name.


No sweat brother, I had a great time and learned a lot! I just hope we actually get the ten inches they forecast next time around!



cold_and_tired;1191545 said:


> YES, YES, YES!! Ask Diablo, he saw what my skid plow can do. You can peel up hardpack even while back dragging. I kick myself every time it snows for not building one sooner.
> 
> My blade is 8.5 feet with wings. Two swipes down the driveway with plenty of overlap to ensure no snow turds get left behind. We cut out back drag time by 75%!!


I can definitely vouch for this, I really hadn't ever given any thought to going the skid route until yesterday. The thing that amazed me the most was the time erased by the quick turn around with the skid as opposed to plowing one way with a truck! Not to mention, skids are just more fun anyway, haha!ussmileyflag


----------



## rob_cook2001

BUFF;1191466 said:


> Hey, Hey be nice I'm 48yrs old and just remember to respect your elders. I"ve done my fare share of mega runs in my younger dazes, now it up to the younger bunch.


Haha, have to joke around now and again lol.


----------



## rob_cook2001

stang2244;1191470 said:


> Spent about 10 hours riding an ATV this morning, it was not fun. ATVs are not good for driveways. I tried a different way each time and nothing even came close to touching the concrete, just not enough weight. When you back drag with a skid plow, can you put a lot of down pressure on it so it scrapes at least somewhat clean? I think that may be my next method to try.


A skid will backdrag like no other. With a big skid you can put 2-3k lbs of down pressure and there is no need for a back drag edge. If your driveways are close to one another you can not beat a skid. A blade would work great but if you are renting you can get away with just using a bucket.
Robert


----------



## BUFF

*Comercial Lot*

Anybody want to pick a another comerical account?

It's a manufacturing plant that runs 2 shifts, so from 12a to 6a the place is empty.

Located in Lousiville,Co, South 96th and Dillon Rd area about 2 miles or so north US36 and E-470 (toll road).

I was approached by a 2nd party and don't know any of the details other than they're not pleased with the current service for the price they're paying.

Any takers, I can give you an address and contact, email or PM me.


----------



## MadeintheShade

hey guys I've been lurking a bunch but thought I'd introduce my self. I have a landscape maintenance company here out of longmont and finally decided to pull the trigger and get into snow removal. bought a plow for my truck and worked a deal on an ATV. I've been subbing for a friend of mine as all of my accounts but one are residentials that want me to come after the storms are over.

Sunday was a hell of a murphys law day the quad broke 3 different ways all at once. one of the tires had dry rot but i'd been putting off getting new ones and it finally gave out plus the chain streched til it wouldnt stay on and the plow frame got winched up too far and started grinding away so its bent all to hell too.

other than that had a blast and got some exercize on my hoa sidewalks. i'm glad it was dry snow!


----------



## rob_cook2001

If the company I sub for does not get me some reliable shovelers I am going to be looking to pick up some of my own commercial accounts LOL.
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy

Rob, you've got me totally confused now
you worked 24 hours straight as a sub????????
what's the deal with the shovelers? if you are subbing, why do they work for you?


----------



## rob_cook2001

Brian I guess I am a confusing guy lol
I just went over all my time and I worked 26 hours straight and my brother did about 22.... as subs.
The shovelers don't work for me, I may have made it sound that way because I am the supervisor of the 2 sites so I don't sign there check but I am responsiable for making sure they get the job done.
The company I sub for is having a hard time finding shovelers so I am trying to find some, they will work for me and I will pay them and charge the company I sub for..... I know its a complicated mess and If I would have known it would be this way I would have found my own contracts for this year. But hindsight is 20/20.
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy

gotcha
I just wondered why you had so many shovelers, etc
strange setup
hope you are being paid for being a supervisor. 
do they actually come out and check the site?
that's a strange setup.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I do get paid extra for being a supervisor. They are constantly driving around and checking there sites... except mine. They seam to trust me if I say it is done properly. I always go back the night after the storm and do some clean up ( Stack piles, clean curbs and spread a little icemelt).
There are so many shovelers for a few reasons... 1. half the shovelers have NO IDEA what they are doing...2. There are a fair amount of walks at these kingsoopers and they are zero tollerance, All interior sidewalks and handicaped spots are to totaly from the time the storm starts... 3. the handicaped spots and some fancy cobbelstone at the intersections are to be shoveled by hand. 
Hope this clears it up a little Brian, ya.... I need my own contracts lol


----------



## BUFF

Robert I think hindsight and a guy named Murphy are one in the same, and remember they're both a b1tch.....Thumbs Up


----------



## rob_cook2001

Thanks David lol, I got your PM and will be getting back to you tomorrow.
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy

rob_cook2001;1192988 said:


> I .... I need my own contracts lol


better to be getting paid than to be "on your own"

sounds pretty good (less the shoveler problem)


----------



## rob_cook2001

Wether your a sub or have your own contracts there is a chance of not getting paid lol


----------



## LoneCowboy

well ok
and to think I thought I was cynical.

that's pretty cynical for one so young. I'm pretty sure you need to get older before getting that bitter.



I actually meant more of having all kinds of work, where it usually take some time to build up a full day's worth of your own work.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I probably am a little cynical.. 
And I know where you are coming from Brian, but I have to grow at some time. There is no time like the present.
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy

yeah, all about finding that balance between little jobs and big jobs, resi and commercial, your contracts, your sub work, etc, etc, etc.

and time, don't forget time, can't all happen at once.


----------



## MileHigh

How did yall make out on this one?

Good to see the new guys on here


----------



## BUFF

MileHigh;1195753 said:


> How did yall make out on this one?
> 
> Good to see the new guys on here


I had a low key manageable event, just the way I like it. Depending were I was in my route there was 4" to 8" and got 2 pushes on most of the accounts.

How'd you end up, seems like you've been keeping a low profile these days.

On another note I left a message on the Frt Range Social group page for you and Tanner.
It has to do with TGS wiring. I don't think any notification goes out when someone makes a post on the page.


----------



## MileHigh

Not really a low profile...just a bit too busy to post up. Picked up some more snow work that has got me running.

I had my buddy put an inline fuse for mine, but I do not remember what the amps are, or what it should be, I should probably look at that before the next round.


----------



## BUFF

Sounds like you're trying to make up for a way slooooooow start.

I'd read the book and check the fuse, I was one pissed B1tch when mine blew and of course I had it loaded up all the way. Meyer has a internal support that limits the ability to onload easily and was happy I threw a few extra bags on before heading out. I ended up throwing down about 200#'s via a bucket and hand.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Made out pretty good, had a little better luck with shovelers and did not have to spread Ice melt by hand. Once I find good reliable shovelers and get the bozo who plows grease monkey to quit pushing snow into my lot I will be golden lol.
How much snow did you get Mark?
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy

we had a guy who kept doing that (pushing his pile right into my lot) (two medical offices right next to each other and there is no place to push it, you have to steal a spot but you can't steal other people's spots) guy was just lazy.

so, the next time, I brought the tractor over and took all of his pile and put it back on his lot, on about 4 consecutive spaces and otu of maybe 15 spots a good 1/4 of his were gone. eat that Pr*ck boy.. This was last February (when it snowed every week), they were there til March.

stopped that *****.

Tractors can really be useful sometimes.


----------



## BUFF

Wow it sure go the melt on today,had another 150-200# of ice drop off the truck today.

Tomorrow is going to be wash, lube and inspection day. 

NOAA/Weatherunderground say 20% chance Monday and Wednesday, hope that number moves up sure would be sweet.


----------



## LoneCowboy

I did the wash thing yesterday
turns out my truck is white

who knew?

still had ice on it. (probably still does)

got the dump truck back from the shop. ($2,000 later, and it was nothing big)
got my train horns on (present from my wife)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

awesome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rob_cook2001

Fixed my skid plow today and changed oil, tomorrow is wash day for us to. The skid is not to bad but DAMN the trucks are dirty.
Do you guys use anything special to get mag/salt off your equipment??
Robert


----------



## BUFF

Robert I run straight Simple Green through my Pressure Washer and it works pretty good.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Well I'm ready for another one.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1198782 said:


> Well I'm ready for another one.


2X.....
Forecast for week doesn't look real flavorable though but what do they know.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Actually, I take that back. I need about another week to replenish the operating fund. I may have accidentally bought one too many toys on amazon since the last storm


----------



## BUFF

Uhm uh yeah.....


----------



## cold_and_tired

So, I'm going over last years invoices, I had...

one event in October
two in November
two in December
none in January
four in February
four in March (within 10 days of each other)
two in April

This year...

none in October
one in November
one in December
one in January

Mother nature needs to catch up a little but I think I'll make it through another season. Oh yeah, thank the Lord for seasonals!!


----------



## BUFF

Based on what you have to compare, being down by two really isn't all that bad. I'm mean is the weather afterall and we all know you can't count on it, it just happens.

I'm predicting a good tail end of the season starting in Feb carrying into May.


----------



## Diablo

*Falcon Plowing Job....*

Hey Tanner, I got a call from a guy who is potentially looking for snow removal on a couple of properties in Falcon. Not sure if he is just a tire kicker or not, I'm supposed to talk to him again tomorrow, if he's legit are you interested in those jobs, I know you live close. Not sure what the jobs are exactly...........either way, as I'm not equipped to do anything with any size this year, if they're good deals I may try to lock them in and sub them out this year in order to start with a couple of snow removal properties next year. Just let me know if it's anything you would be interested in messing with or not. ( I know most of your gear is in monument, so no worries....)

P.S. I'm with ya, ready for some more snow! ussmileyflag


----------



## cold_and_tired

Diablo;1199257 said:


> Hey Tanner, I got a call from a guy who is potentially looking for snow removal on a couple of properties in Falcon. Not sure if he is just a tire kicker or not, I'm supposed to talk to him again tomorrow, if he's legit are you interested in those jobs, I know you live close. Not sure what the jobs are exactly...........either way, as I'm not equipped to do anything with any size this year, if they're good deals I may try to lock them in and sub them out this year in order to start with a couple of snow removal properties next year. Just let me know if it's anything you would be interested in messing with or not. ( I know most of your gear is in monument, so no worries....)
> 
> P.S. I'm with ya, ready for some more snow! ussmileyflag


Give me a shout and we can discuss it.


----------



## LoneCowboy

Ok, the UTV idea is out (too much F*cking money)
now I"m thinking a Jeep with a plow for all these tiny lots and really hitting resi hard and making a resi machine out of it.

thoughts? experiences?

probably gotta be a poly plow, but I'm sure Buff could fabricate the same setup for his wings (just a little (lot) of pizza money)


----------



## rob_cook2001

Brian, how far apart are you small lots? Do you use your skid now?
We have some friends in Northern California that use jeeps and love them. They run Boss plows but I don't know if they are poly or not. They have told me snow tires and 300-500 pounds of ballast make them totally different machines.
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy

Basically everything is inside Longmoat (I dunno 5 mi x 5 mi? maybe not that big)

currently I use a combination of the truck, some get done with the tractor and some just get done by the shovel crew and some get subbed out because I can't get to them in time. 

For many of them we use the tractor (TC45, 45hp with cab, etc) with the bucket.
it works fine

but it's SLOW
13mph down the road, means a much tighter route, me or the shovel crews have to do the farther away ones and it doesn't make the money it should. On a big storm it's completely going to pay for itself. (too small to use the skid, you'd turn around go right thru a wall in most of these, it would be less than optimum)

and it's expensive to run.
Figure $30/hour or more in repairs, maintenance, tires, deprecation, fuel, etc

If I can keep the hours off of it, it will last longer to do spring/summer/fall work and my maint bills SHOULD go down. (I hope)

Was thinking RTV, but good god, $24,000 with plow? F that, that's just ridiculous. i can get a full size P/U with plow for less than that.

now thinking Jeep with plow. Would be a lot quicker on 90% of the storms, which would probably even reduce the bills for some customers (hourly), which makes them happy, but would make more money overall since costs would be less. Stick a guy with a shovel and ice melt and next year it's a killer resi machine.

that's my thinking.
would have to pay insurance ($1500) have to pay plates anyway (SMM vs Reg), but it would sit all summer, could put studded snow's on it and just leave them on. Less than 5,000 miles a year it should last a long time after a bunch of initial maint. work to get it up to snuff. (change fluids, hoses, timbrens, plow, etc)

what's wrong with my thinking?


----------



## rob_cook2001

Your thinking seams spot on to me, but my only question is you say the lots are to small for a skid but if they are that small how is a jeep going to work in them? I could understand being to small to be worth hauling the skid to, unloading, loading exct but you said the lots are to tight for the skid to work in. I also understand the lower operating cost. 
Good luck with the decision Brian.
Robert


----------



## BUFF

*Jeep*

Brian you can always sub out to a guy with a White Flat bed Ford.............

Jeeps are really small inside, I had a CJ-5 for about 20yrs and I couldn't image spending 4-5 hrs in it. If you're looking for something for wifey it would be a good fit.

You're going to want the 4.0 L6 for sure in a newer one, steer clear of the Wranglers "YJ" and try to swing a TJ preferably a Ruibicon.
The YJ was the dark era for Jeeps and had many issues including the axles to the trans, transfer case. 
The Rubicon's came with air lockers and Dana 44 axles, they're built for rock crawling and the trans are built to take it. 
The older CJ series had 304 V8's as an option and they came with a Turbo 400 trans, NP300 transfer case. This is a good tough combination, but the axles are the weak point,
They have a Dana 30 up front and a AMC corporate model 20. No the greatest running gear and it's the reason way I put 9inch Ford diffs in mine.

How about a reg short box 1/2 ton with a solid front axle. like a mid 80's and below GM? 
The benefit there would be heavier drive train, a little more weight, a place to put a blower, 
spreader and ice melt.

And of coarse I can help you out with fab work, just buy the materials and a couple of lunches.

Spent sometime today laying out a set of wings for the ATV plow. I'm basically scaling down the ProWings for the ATV. Ran out of Acetylene Gas so didn't get to far into the project. 
Also going to drop the push tube mount for a way better approach. Building a A frame and truck style mount to get more plow lift out of it.


----------



## LoneCowboy

rob_cook2001;1199912 said:


> Your thinking seams spot on to me, but my only question is you say the lots are to small for a skid but if they are that small how is a jeep going to work in them? I could understand being to small to be worth hauling the skid to, unloading, loading exct but you said the lots are to tight for the skid to work in. I also understand the lower operating cost.
> Good luck with the decision Brian.
> Robert


The problem with a skid is it's visibility. (why we use the tractor really)
you can't see anything behind you and beside you
and you KNOW how people love to drive up behind you.
the skid could do the lots, easily, but it would just be a matter of time til you hit something. (quick turn and slam the back into a wall, not that I've EVER done that )

and the skid costs the same as the tractor to run (more or less) and goes about the same speed to get to lot to lot
I think the skids are better set up for bigger, wide open lots (plus you only have to transport ONCE). I got another plan for the skid (but not this year)

and yeah, it's for the spousal unit, so, small, quick turning and easy to see out of.
she's awesome in the tractor, but the unit itself is slow.

and Buff, your unit would be so stuck in some of these, it took me 1/2 hour to extricate my chevy one time. (I don't even pretend to go into that lot anymore, it's a u shaped lot that goes behind a building, there's exactly 8' between the building and the fence, which would be fine, if you could straighten out the rig before you turn into it, You can get in (straight shot), but you can't get out)

I'm thinking the jeep woudl be great for resi's. get a bunch of them (flyers, I'm thinking) and throw a shovel guy in and whip out the driveway, etc make $25 plus on each, 4 an hour should be easy easy (i would think 6 an hour would be realistic if they are all close), that's $100 to $150 or more an hour for a $10,000 machine. that would pay back quickly. Couple thousand miles a year, it wouldn't add to much in maintenance either. (hopefully)


----------



## BUFF

Since it'd be a wifey unit you on the right track and there's a good number decent looking of TJ's on CL list.

All I can say is may sure it's a hard top with a rear defroster in the rear window, those things really get caked with snow.


----------



## LoneCowboy

Data update
Running around all day looking at different plow dealers for this jeep plow thing.

I find all this very interesting.

This is all to fit a jeep wrangler, so it's all light duty commercial (some are only homeowner, which are noted)
but check these prices installed

Curtis. (John's 4x4) 7' homeowner model (poly blade, poly cutting edge, weak): $5000
Boss (OJ Watson): 7' light commercial, (poly blade, steel cutting edge, nice only fits some models): $3200
Fisher (Kois Bros). 7' SD (steel blade, poly cutting edge, trip edge): $4900
7'6" HT (steel blade, steel cutting edge, trip edge): $4700
Western: weak ass homeowner blade only, didn't price
Meyer: don't like meyer, didn't price
SnowDogg (Layton truck): 7' light commercial (stainless steel blade, steel cutting edge, nice): $3200


some of these companies are on drugs (and I run a curtis on my other truck, but probably not again, I can get a Boss V plow installed for less money than I paid for a curtis straight blade 5 years ago).
Boss only fits some models of Jeeps, so we'll have to see that, but it's either them or SnowDogg

thought this was all mighty interesting


----------



## stang2244

Just curious, if you market and pick up a bunch of resi's, are you just going to be backdragging? Or will you only be doing resi's with big/long driveways that you can turn around in?


----------



## BUFF

I've seen a Boss on a late model Jeep and it's a nice set up. It seems like they scaled things back just a tad unlike the other guys who's stuff looks like a overgrown ATV plow.
I don't think you go wrong with it, $3200 it's no brainer.


----------



## LoneCowboy

stang2244;1201036 said:


> Just curious, if you market and pick up a bunch of resi's, are you just going to be backdragging? Or will you only be doing resi's with big/long driveways that you can turn around in?


I can almost do most driveways by going sideways with my truck.
I'm sure i can do (aka teach the spousal unit) most of it sideways with the jeep. (damn things are tiny, I'm really amazed how short they are, never really noticed before)
go sideways, 1, 2, 3, back drag off the garage door a little, push the rest sideways

clean up the front of the street a little (always a nice touch)

yell at the shovel guy to go faster
fill out paperwork til shovel guy is finished

go to next one.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Hey Brian,

Check out "plowmeister" on here. He has a Jeep with a v-blade. Might have some good info for you.


----------



## LoneCowboy

a v-plow?????
home built?

cuz nobody builds nothing like that for anything light duty

it would be cool as hell though


----------



## cold_and_tired

Here is a link to one of the topics he posted in. You have to scroll down past the pictures. It is a Boss v-blade.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=116363

Funny Jeep story: We went to Huntington Beach for vacation last summer and one of the travelers in our party towed his Jeep out behind his RV. About the second day, I ran out of beer and asked to borrow his Jeep to run to the liquor store.

As I was making the turn to get into a parking space, I darn near flung myself out of the Jeep and onto the asphalt. I am so used to the turning radius, or lack thereof, of my crew cab long bed that I wasn't ready for that little thing to spin on a dime like that.

They seem like the perfect driveway rig.


----------



## BUFF

Jeeps can be way squirrelly, I had mine on its lid 6times on the pavement and another 4 or 5 while wheeling. But it was a CJ-5, 5" lift, 36" tires, 401 V8 and a punk driving it. 
The newer ones have been refined quite a bit and it boils down to knowing and respecting what your driving. 

So you're going to need some ballast in the back so how about a back blade?
That would be the ultimate driveway/sidewalk rig IMO.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Hey david, I know you do a lot more fabrication work then I do. I was wondering if you could give me a Idea on weight of a metal plate. How much do you think a 4foot x3foot piece of 1inch thich steel would weight? I am so tired of loading and unloading sand bags from my brothers truck.
Thanks
Robert


----------



## cold_and_tired

rob_cook2001;1201693 said:


> Hey david, I know you do a lot more fabrication work then I do. I was wondering if you could give me a Idea on weight of a metal plate. How much do you think a 4foot x3foot piece of 1inch thich steel would weight? I am so tired of loading and unloading sand bags from my brothers truck.
> Thanks
> Robert


Well, that is exactly one cubic foot. It's around 490 lbs.


----------



## rob_cook2001

cold_and_tired;1201698 said:


> Well, that is exactly one cubic foot. It's around 490 lbs.


Thanks, thats about perfect. Weld 2 D rings on it and should be perfect.
Robert


----------



## BUFF

Robert you'll spend some serious cash for a plate that size.

I do have a suggestion, at my day job I run a tool and die shop were we make molds. 
When these molds get to the end of their life we scarp them, we have several that we are going to scrap. These thing are basically a block of steel typically rectangular in shape.
They weigh in from 100-14,000 lbs. A neighbor has one to hang off his 3pt hitch and its works really well. 
The one shown here is 18 x 13 x 11 and weighs about 740#, the all pretty much have 3/4" or 1" eye bolt holes in them so they are easy to move around with a loader or hoist. Last I knew steel is about $180-185 a ton so a block like this would be about $75-80.


----------



## In2toys

Hey Buff, I assume you have someone to do your scrap metal hauling, If not let me know...


----------



## BUFF

In2toys;1202448 said:


> Hey Buff, I assume you have someone to do your scrap metal hauling, If not let me know...


I've found two places in Longmont which about 10m away to take Steel and Aluminum for the same prices as the guys in Denver are giving.
We did a round of Aluminum molds about a month ago, I hauled in 8750# of block form Aluminum and took a check for $7450.00. Of coarse I took it all back to work minus $200.00 for my time and effort. 
The messed up thing is all these molds put together were originally worth about $250-275K in sales when we built them years ago.


----------



## In2toys

Never hurts to ask, You'd be surprised how many companies just throw metal in the dumpster. I have a mechanic out in Elizabeth who untill I ran across him, just threw rotors, alternators, doors, in the dumpster. For guys who own roofing companies, Every-time I go out to the landfill if I see shingles, 9 times out of 10 I can look around & spot a big pile of the orange tabbed felt nails that just get dumped as well. Brand new....


----------



## rob_cook2001

It is amazing what people waist. I spent a year operating equipment for a organic recycling company. We made a lot of colored mulch out of pallets. Truckloads of brand new pallets were brought to us every day because people didn't pick up there shipments.... and they paid to dispose of them. Run them through the grinder, a screener then a painter and have yard mulch.

David, if you could see what all you have available it would be GREAT. 
One, two or three. What ever I can use to get between 500 and 700lbs.
Thanks
Robert


----------



## BUFF

My dad was a kid during the Great Depression and like most he learned how to get the absolute most out of everything. Growing up with a dad like that and to my wife's dismay I have those same traits and it drives her nuts But she's never disappointed when she's in need of something or see's me make something out of my scrap pile. I hate to say it but I've been know to be a dumpster bandit on occasion when the prize is right. The wife hates it when I go to the dump because there's a pretty good chance I'll come home with something.

Robert not a problem getting you a Block-O-Scrap, I"ll see what the status is and get you a time frame and a rough cost.

Anybody else in the market for Ballast or counter weight?

I see we're slated to get a round of snow tomorrow afternoon/night not much 1-3 with more closer to the foothills.


----------



## BUFF

Well we're at a 60% chance with 2-4 starting in the afternoon north of Denver and another shot over the weekend. Sure would be nice to have a couple of small ones a few days apart.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Nothing wrong with a few small storms.
I am glad I got my plow fixed. Picked up a nail in my trailer tire this evening, off to the tire shop in the morning.
Robert


----------



## cold_and_tired

I checked the weather this morning and they were saying I was going to get 2-4" tomorrow night. Checked again this afternoon and the cut it down to 1-2". 

I have everything lined up just in case. Knowing the weather guys, we may get a foot of snow.


----------



## LoneCowboy

yeah, this forecast for longmont sounds like me going out and shoveling for an hour and making like $25
yeah (not)

Today: Snow likely, mainly after 3pm. Patchy fog before noon. Otherwise, cloudy, with a high near 38. Calm wind becoming north northeast between 12 and 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. Total daytime snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.

Tonight: Snow likely, mainly before 11pm. Cloudy, then gradually becoming partly cloudy, with a low around 9. North northeast wind between 8 and 11 mph becoming calm. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.


----------



## BUFF

I'd say it ends up being a coin toss as usual.......

From our local hacks;

Today's Forecast
Meteorologist Becky Ditchfield Today's High: 38° F
Tonight's Low: 11° F 
Last updated: Wednesday, January 19, 2011 6:48:38 AM 

Cloud cover will gradually increase throughout this morning, with mostly cloudy skies around the metro area by lunch time. 

Snow is expected before the start of the evening rush hour. 

most of the snow will fall from 3 p.m. to midnight. 

For most of the metro area, total snowfall is forecast to be in the 1 to 3 inch range. 

For the foothills and areas south of County Line Road, 2 to 6 inches of new snow is expected.





From Weatherunderground;

Forecast for Boulder and Jefferson Counties Below 6000 Feet/West Broomfield County 
Updated: 4:01 am MST on January 19, 2011 
No Active Advisories (US Severe Weather) 

Today
Patchy fog this morning. Chance of snow early in the afternoon. Snow likely late in the afternoon. Snow accumulation up to 1 inch. Highs 37 to 43. Chance of snow 60 percent.
» ZIP Code Detail 
Tonight
Snow likely in the evening...then a slight chance of snow after midnight. Snow accumulation up to 2 inches. Lows around 10. North winds 10 to 15 mph with gusts to around 30 mph in the evening becoming light. Chance of snow 60 percent. 
Thursday
Sunny. Highs in the lower to mid 30s. 
» ZIP Code Detail 
Thursday Night
Partly cloudy. Lows 18 to 26. West winds 10 to 20 mph. Gusts up to 30 mph after midnight. 
Friday
Mostly sunny. Highs in the mid to upper 40s. West winds 10 to 15 mph.
» ZIP Code Detail 
Friday Night
Partly cloudy. Lows 22 to 30. 
Saturday and Saturday Night
Mostly cloudy. A 30 percent chance of snow. Highs in the lower to mid 40s. Lows 19 to 27. 
Sunday and Sunday Night
Mostly cloudy. A 10 percent chance of snow. Highs near 40. Lows 19 to 27. 
Monday and Monday Night
Partly cloudy. A 10 percent chance of snow. Highs in the upper 30s. Lows 14 to 22. 
Tuesday
Sunny. Highs in the lower to mid 40s.


----------



## LoneCowboy

it's snowing now!
came in in less than 30 minutes

went from 40 degrees and 30 degrees and blowing like heck
snowing good now
starting to stick, have to go out soon and do walks. (bleech)


----------



## BUFF

From what I saw on the radar is it's coming in from the north west, but I'm not sold on the technology. I was looking at CDOT Web Cams along I-70 and it's like blizzard conditions and look at the radar it shows next to nothing.
Smoke and Mirror's?


----------



## LoneCowboy

trace to 1/2 inch
maybe
just a few walks and have to check my closer to boulder's tomorrow morning

but it was NOT a money maker.
bleech


----------



## BUFF

Had to go to the Socialist Pepoles Republic of Boulder this afternoon to pick up the Frt Drive shaft for ******. Had a bad joint and had if completely gone through. So it was snowing pretty good in Niwot you could see about 200yds, the closer I got to lah lah land it intensified to almost a white out. Morons in the ditch, Fire Trucks, Hwy Patrol, Meat Wagons and this guy on the way home in about 2-3"


----------



## cold_and_tired

I had a buddy that actually had studded snow tires on his Harley. He would ride that thing rain, shine or snow.

I have been working in Denver this week and left at 4:30 today to head home. I finally made it to Monument at 7:00. It was snowing but it was all blowing south to Pueblo (they are getting hammered) and there was about 1/2" on the ground.

Side note: I don't know how you guys can deal with all those people! Too many cars, too many roads and I was pulling my hair out just to get to Home Depot.

I have to go clear one contract because of some drifting. This storm is more of an inconvenience for me than anything. I'm heading out at midnight, working for a few hours, coming home and getting a few hours sleep then I have to be back on the job in Denver at 8:00.

Be your own boss they said...


----------



## BUFF

Dude I hate going there and pretty much any other city. When I do its a must after all other options have been investigated. My drive to my day job involves 3 stop lights and about 20miles of county road running around 50mph. Not a fan of crowds of people believe it or not, I don't go to movies cause my bubble is invaded.

I really like the guys head protection, what a tool.........

The storm was a bust north of Niwot, likely I've got a couple down there and will head out around 2;30 to hit them then go to work. At least I'll make something out it, Drive shaft cost $160.00 for the refurb. Sounds like another coming in over the weekend, all I need is 2" and I'm out.payuppayup


----------



## rob_cook2001

Just got home, ended up with about a inch and a half. Got 8 hours in though.... Have to love zero tolerance.
Robert


----------



## nliput

I woul dhave to agree on those zero tolerance properties. Got in 12 hours on 4 trucks and 12 hand shovelers. Exhausted and we could have swept the snow away there was so little.


----------



## BUFF

*What a Bust*

What a bust for the guys north of Denver. I had what I thought was good in-tell from a guy who works second shift at one of my accounts. At 11:30P he sends me a text saying "About 2" Still Snowing". This place in about a 1/2 mile from where I saw 'Rain Man" on the motorcycle. Got up @ 2:30a, see this and head out to find a heavy 1"+ at this lot and another a mile south. So did some shoveling and spreader some sand/de-icer. The best thing about this round is I got to try out my shiny new shovel I got last week. 
Not a big fan of running a shovel but it really worked well, $17.00 well spent.


----------



## LoneCowboy

big steaming pile of bust-o-rama

what a waste

30 minutes of shoveling yesterday afternoon (just me, no crew)

up at 3am to go check my south of niwot lots (you know, where Buff's drug addled buddy works and my friend who called me at 6pm to say "there's like 2 to 3 inches down here")

these people all need drug tests, immediately

1/2" at most!!!!!!!!!!!
worthless


----------



## BUFF

I did happen to see some genius's in action this morning. I was following a 1/2 ton Ford that was pulling your typical mower trailer with a ATV w/plow loaded up along with shovels/ WB spreaders, a sidewalk crew I deducted, so the ATV was not strapped down so every time the made turn or stopped and started up again the ATV was slamming the end gate on the trailer and playing pin ball with the spreaders. Mindless morons IMO, glad to be a one man show and the guy running my rig. My question is what is wrong with people, it appears to be time to do some gene pool cleaning........


----------



## rob_cook2001

David we need a lot of pool cleaning done lol.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1205051 said:


> David we need a lot of pool cleaning done lol.


So you liked that eh..........it goes along with giving a test before kids hit breeding age, you fail you get clipped and the dumb ones will be a thing of the past in, oh about a generation..............


----------



## stang2244

I was able to hit about 15 of my north facing resi's in Broomfield. Got about 1.5 to 2 inches there. Going to make a round in an hour or so to see which other ones aren't going to melt off. Niwot is only like 10 minutes from where mine are(hwy 7 & lowell), I'm surprised you didn't get enough on those ones!


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1205104 said:


> I was able to hit about 15 of my north facing resi's in Broomfield. Got about 1.5 to 2 inches there. Going to make a round in an hour or so to see which other ones aren't going to melt off. Niwot is only like 10 minutes from where mine are(hwy 7 & lowell), I'm surprised you didn't get enough on those ones!


There was a huge difference in the accumulation in a just a matter of a 1/4 mile or so. We're were defiantly on the outer fringe of the cell.

Maybe over the weekend.


----------



## LoneCowboy

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
not til sunday night
I want to be out of town this weekend (for the first time in years)
Friends of NRA seminar in Cripple Creek. (which is going to be fun to get to, thru both towns on friday afternoon.
yeah

not


----------



## rob_cook2001

Sorry to hear no one got any work out of that storm. 
David, there are a lot of things we should be doing to "clean up" the population lol.
Stang, I remember you were asking about backdragging with a skid. I did not know you had accounts in broomfield. My lots are off 136th and colorado, if you want to see how a skid can backdrag with a bucket and a plow swing buy next storm.
Robert


----------



## stang2244

rob_cook2001;1206020 said:


> Stang, I remember you were asking about backdragging with a skid. I did not know you had accounts in broomfield. My lots are off 136th and colorado, if you want to see how a skid can backdrag with a bucket and a plow swing buy next storm.
> Robert


Robert-- I think I may just do that. I live near 104th & Colorado so on my way out next time I may just come check it out for a few. I drive right by there every storm.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Just give me a call or swing by and find me. You will either find me in the skid or staring and scratching my head wondering what the hell is going on in the shovelers heads LOL
Robert


----------



## cold_and_tired

Well I was up in Denver last night. La Boheme is awesome! Now I'm broke and really need some snow.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1209698 said:


> Well I was up in Denver last night. La Boheme is awesome! Now I'm broke and really need some snow.


Well I guess your adventures last night are a reminder of what you get out of going to a place like that. payup
Looks like you may get something in the morning (Castle Rock south) and there's a chance for all Wednesday.


----------



## nliput

cold_and_tired;1209698 said:


> Well I was up in Denver last night. La Boheme is awesome! Now I'm broke and really need some snow.


HA....La Boheme that is a great place! You should have had all of the plow guys there then you could write it off. Thumbs Up


----------



## rob_cook2001

The weather looks pretty calm for this week. 
David, did you find out about the weight.... I mean the molds lol.
Robert


----------



## BUFF

Robert the gal that handles the paperwork work for the scrap molds was out today, but I shot her an email asking for any update. If you can hang out a while longer it will happen.

Looks like we have a 20% chance to tomorrow night and then again over the weekend, but no one is saying how much.Time will tell I guess........


----------



## rob_cook2001

Thanks David.
The sand bags can handle a few more storms before they fall apart lol. 
This forum is pretty dead lately.
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy

it stopped snowing again
or it pretends to and then doesn't
or who knows
seriously impossible to plan other work.


----------



## BUFF

Robert I'll have some weight for you in about a week or so, you want about 700-800# ? 

Had about 30m of snow last night around 10p, just enough to be called a dusting.

Anybody use or seen a self contained block heater?

A friend has one on his Land Rover, it's basically a mini boiler that burns diesel and he has it set up with a remote control to fire it up.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Sounds great david. 600-800 will work fine.
The only self contained block heaters I have heard of run off your battery (I really don't like that idea lol)
My friends dad put one on his cummins after it wouldn't start at hunting camp. He only uses it at camp but it seams to work well.
Robert


----------



## BUFF

The drain on the batteries would be a concern, he's running 2 Diehard Platinum (1000CCA ea). During our last cold spell he'd run it for about 25-30m it would get the coolant temp up to about 100*. the Nice thing is it flows the coolant via a pump which is the key function.


----------



## MileHigh

This weather BLOWS!!


----------



## rob_cook2001

Ya, where is the snow Mark??


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1215728 said:


> Ya, where is the snow Mark??


Looks like Monday into Tuesday will be our next oppertunity


----------



## LoneCowboy

says 40% monday, 50% monday night
already

of course, no amounts
could be 1/2", could be 18", they have no idea.


----------



## BUFF

Well it's up to the snow fairy's do decide at the end of the day. 

Crapuweather said 4" earlier today but we pretty much know how many times they hit the mark........

It was nice the past two days though, did some shooting yesterday and rolled my compost pile today.


----------



## cold_and_tired

NWS is saying 1-3" for Monday night. I hope the amounts start to pick up.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I am ready for some snow.
Hopefully we can all get out and make some money.
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy

rob_cook2001;1218741 said:


> I am ready for some snow.
> Hopefully we can all get out and make some money.
> Robert


forget the snow, I just want the money!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rob_cook2001

LoneCowboy;1218885 said:


> forget the snow, I just want the money!!!!!!!!!!!


Brian, If you can find a way to get paid for snow without the snow I am all over it LOL.
Robert


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1219190 said:


> Brian, If you can find a way to get paid for snow without the snow I am all over it LOL.
> Robert


Uhm I think it's called a seasonal contract..........


----------



## LoneCowboy

BUFF;1219568 said:


> Uhm I think it's called a seasonal contract..........


I was thinking "government cheese" but seasonal is probably the better (well, maybe not) answer.


----------



## BUFF

Just trying to use some trade lingo, cause the truck isn't getting a use.
But I think it's going to change......payup

From NOAA

...VERY COLD AIR AND LIGHT SNOW ARE EXPECTED FOR NORTHEAST AND NORTH
CENTRAL COLORADO MONDAY TROUGH TUESDAY EVENING...

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTHEAST AND NORTH CENTRAL
COLORADO.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT

AREAS OF FOG WILL BE OVER THE NORTHEAST PLAINS THIS MORNING WITH
VISIBILITIES DOWN TO ONE HALF MILE AT TIMES. THE FOG SHOULD BEGIN
TO LIFT BY LATE MORNING. OTHERWISE IT WILL BE DRY ACROSS THE AREA
THROUGH THIS AFTERNOON. BY TONIGHT MOISTURE WILL INCREASE IN THE
MOUNTAINS WITH A CHANCE OF SNOW SHOWERS AFTER MIDNIGHT.
ACCUMULATIONS UP TO 2 INCHES WILL BE POSSIBLE BY SUNRISE ON MONDAY.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...MONDAY THROUGH SATURDAY

A WINTER STORM WILL MOVE INTO COLORADO MONDAY AND CONTINUE THROUGH
TUESDAY NIGHT WITH VERY COLD ARCTIC AIR AND WIDESPREAD LIGHT SNOW
FOR ALL THE FORECAST AREA. AT THIS TIME...SNOWFALL AMOUNTS LOOK TO
BE IN THE 6 TO 12 INCHES RANGE FOR THE MOUNTAINS AND FOOTHILLS...
WITH *3 TO 8 INCHES OVER THE PLAINS AND PALMER RIDGE FROM MONDAY
THROUGH TUESDAY EVENING. * TEMPERATURES WILL BE BELOW ZERO FROM EARLY
MONDAY EVENING THROUGH MID TO LATE WEDNESDAY MORNING. DRY
CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED FOR THE FORECAST AREA WEDNESDAY THROUGH
SATURDAY...WITH GRADUALLY MODERATING TEMPERATURES.


----------



## LoneCowboy

NWS had 2-4 inches for tomorrow, now it's down to 1-3

i bet we don't get much of nothing, just cold, nasty and no money.


----------



## MileHigh

^^^don't know about that^^^

Winter Weather Advisory just been posted for 5-10" for Denver Metro and the Springs have a weather advisory as well.


----------



## cold_and_tired

I love working in Monument! I hope this one pans out. I spent all day washing, waxing and detailing the truck in hopes of pissing off the snow gods. Maybe it worked.


----------



## LoneCowboy

dick, we aren't getting dick.
it's an arctic storm, do we get tons of snow on an arctic storm?????

Monday: Snow and areas of blowing snow. Temperature falling to around 6 by 5pm. Wind chill values as low as -11. North northeast wind between 8 and 17 mph, with gusts as high as 24 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.

Monday Night: Snow and areas of blowing snow before 11pm, then snow likely after 11pm. Low around -9. Wind chill values as low as -18. East northeast wind between 9 and 13 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.


----------



## LoneCowboy

Monday has a difference of opinion in the forecasts between 9NEWS and the National Weather Service.

The NWS is forecast 3 to 7 inches of snowfall while 9NEWS is forecast 1 to 3 inches of snow.

We are in agreement that the snow will start by the end of the morning rush hour with strong northerly winds and temperatures that will fall all day.

Morning temperatures will be near 20 degrees, dropping to near 5 degrees by the evening rush hour.


----------



## BUFF

Well I guess we'll find out who's forecast is right in about 14-16hrs......I'd by happy with enough to go out and hit everything.


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1220977 said:


> Well I guess we'll find out who's forecast is right in about 14-16hrs......I'd by happy with enough to go out and hit everything.


Yep. Unlike my wife, all I need is 2" to be happy. Did I say that out loud?:laughing:


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1221031 said:


> Yep. Unlike my wife, all I need is 2" to be happy. Did I say that out loud?:laughing:


We'll just let this roll under the radar........


----------



## rob_cook2001

cold_and_tired;1221031 said:


> Yep. Unlike my wife, all I need is 2" to be happy. Did I say that out loud?:laughing:


I don't know if I would Have said that at ALL lol.
Thanks for giving me my laugh of the day. 
Robert


----------



## BUFF

Ok so we all know about "shrinkage" when "things" get cold, so with the fore-casted temps being what they are, 2" is damn good.......Thumbs Up


----------



## stang2244

I've checked about 5 different websites and have seen 5 different forecasts. Seems like we are just going to have to wait and see what falls for this one.


----------



## rob_cook2001

They have no idea lol.
Stang, remember to swing by 136th and colorado if you want tomorrow/tomorrow night.
Robert


----------



## stang2244

I'll be sure to stop by. I'm hoping this stretches out long enough to get out twice!


----------



## BUFF

We haven't gotten squat, just about an inch all day.:realmad:

I'd snow pretty good then tapper way off


----------



## cold_and_tired

This is unbelievable!! It seems like the whole country is under some kind of warning except us! Even Odessa, TX where my dad lives is under a winter storm watch. He called me this morning while he was playing golf and said it was 71 degrees.


----------



## Diablo

*Snow in Monument?*

Dude, I've got nothing but trace at my house.......have you (Tanner) checked the properties in Monument out? ussmileyflag


----------



## cold_and_tired

Diablo;1223204 said:


> Dude, I've got nothing but trace at my house.......have you (Tanner) checked the properties in Monument out? ussmileyflag


We have about 1/2". No where near the 2-4" they said we were getting today. Maybe the 2-4" for tonight will pan out.


----------



## LoneCowboy

jack and schitt

if I look really really hard, some of them might have gone over 1"
good enough to do the 1" triggers
but that's it.

cold though.


----------



## BUFF

Most I came across was a light 1.5", did a couple and should have stayed in bed another hour or so.

And yes cold and shoveling sucked.

I saw a shovel crew of 3 guys in Longmont standing around having a smoke , what a bunch of morons


----------



## LoneCowboy

I weep for the future

really
they canceled school for this?
there's a 1/2" of snow on the ground.
it's only like 5 below

BFD

it's Colorado, it's winter time, get used to it, wear a coat.

you watch, within 5 years they'll be canceling school if it threatens to snow or get below freezing at all.


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1223973 said:


> I weep for the future
> 
> really
> they canceled school for this?
> there's a 1/2" of snow on the ground.
> it's only like 5 below
> 
> BFD
> 
> it's Colorado, it's winter time, get used to it, wear a coat.
> 
> you watch, within* 5 years they'll be canceling school if it threatens to snow *or get below freezing at all.


Where I work we have another plant in Ct and they call school on a forecast and the airports in NYC start dropping flights. I here about this all the time when I talk with those clowns. They've actually shut down the plant because of the in-coming weather, Wimps.


----------



## cold_and_tired

We got nothing more than a dusting down here. The wind did all the plowing for me. Oh yeah, -24 and the ole truck still fired right up.


----------



## BUFF

Tanner I thought you would have had the most out of all of us judging by the way the storm was moving. 

Good old Fords, always start. Mine was nice and toasty until I started running down the road at 50mph for about 15m then it started to cool down. After my first stop I but the grill cover on and all was good. 

Looks like we'll have another stroke job over the weekend, hope it ends on a positive note.


----------



## rob_cook2001

You guys are not joking. It was damn cold at 2am. We only ended up with a inch but it's zero tolerance So they want me to plow the drivelanes all day anyway. I am happy to work but you feel really stupid plowing 1/4 inch of slush lol.


----------



## Diablo

*Advertising*

I'm starting to think I should just adverstise myself as Colorado's largest full service snow provider, take a million contracts, and just bet on not getting any snow!


----------



## BUFF

Diablo;1224249 said:


> I'm starting to think I should just adverstise myself as Colorado's largest full service snow provider, take a million contracts, and just bet on not getting any snow!


uh yeah let us know how that pans out for you......Thumbs Up.......


----------



## stang2244

We only got about 1-1.5" in Broomfield, but with it being so cold the next day or two I was able to service all my accounts since the HOA will send them warnings if it isn't gone in 24 hrs. Also just got a call from a lady who claims there is a "half inch of snow on her driveway and sidewalks" since we cleared it at 5 this morning. So now I get to drive out for there for this one moron who probably has some dust on her driveway. I'm guessing this is why most don't do residential. 

Robert- There was so little snow that I figured this wouldn't be the best storm to see what a skid can do.


----------



## rob_cook2001

No prob Stang. Just hit me up the next storm.
Robert


----------



## nliput

Sure would be nice to be in Chicago right now.


----------



## LoneCowboy

are you kidding me?
it barely snows all year and now it's threatening to snow on the super bowl?

WTF???????

it better darn not.

I'll be grouchy (er)


----------



## BUFF

Oh you're just pissed cause you may miss Justin Biebers half time performance, personally I hope Ozzy bits his head off:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Packers will take it by 10points


----------



## cold_and_tired

I got a call from one of my churches last night. They offered me a courtesy push so I said I would get their lot cleaned up for them. 

To my surprise, the skid steer fired right up and then I promptly found out that it had a flat tire. I loaded up my spreader gently to avoid blowing the bead. I then had a buddy drive the skid to a gas station for air while I followed in the truck.

Got the tire aired up and got the truck and the skid pushing at the church. Once the lot was finished, I opened the spreader and let it rock. Except nothing came out.

The entire thing was frozen up. Get the skid to pull the spreader off, flip it over and get it cleaned out then reload it. What a nightmare.

A normal 1-2 hour push turned into almost 5 hours of BS last night.

Have I ever mentioned how much I LOVE working for free?


----------



## nliput

LoneCowboy;1226549 said:


> are you kidding me?
> it barely snows all year and now it's threatening to snow on the super bowl?
> 
> WTF???????
> 
> it better darn not.
> 
> I'll be grouchy (er)


Your always grouchy!


----------



## BUFF

Tanner I've found the sand - de icer mix takes about an hour of so to start chunking up.
A couple of weeks ago when we had our last pitiful event I loaded up sand - deicer in the back of the truck before going to bed. Went to fill the TGS hours later and it was one large chuck......bummer, got out the mini sledge and found it to be a lost cause. End up spreading straight de - icer.


----------



## LoneCowboy

cold_and_tired;1226611 said:


> I
> 
> Have I ever mentioned how much I LOVE working for free?


I've learned that lesson
I might end up working for free (cuz everything breaks) but i'm not doing it on purpose.

simply refuse, because of BS like that.

too funny, I was sitting BSing with the owner of Mountain Truck yesterday morning, he takes a sales call and the guy is looking for 2 plow trucks CUZ HIS GUYS ROLLED TWO OF THEM the night before.

so

who was it?


----------



## BUFF

Was at Mtn Truck yesterday afternoon picking up some stuff and noticed they have a pretty cool cab over Mits. Talk about visibility..............

Also the guys behind the counter said it's been a endless line of diesel pickups coming in gelled up all day, some people


----------



## LoneCowboy

had zero problems with my diesels
stanadyne for the win.

it's freaking snowing out
WTH is going on?

that mitsu is a 12k GVW, 4wd, only has 40k miles on it, 9' fisher plow
thing would be a beast in parking lots (I heard all this while sitting there)
tiny turning radius, great visibility. I think it has a contractor dump on it too doesn't it?


----------



## BUFF

Yes I believe it does, would be a nice set up but only for someone vertically challenged.

I was blown away when I saw it snowing, huh they actually got it right but the jury's still out for the weekend......

So we've all seen add campaigns using political figures or look alikes.

Check this out;

http://behindthewall.msnbc.msn.com/...kalike-pitches-for-kfc-in-hong-kong?GT1=43001

No added comment needed.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Looks like we might get something out of this after all.


----------



## BUFF

Got home to see a solid 3" on the drive way and the best thing was to see the boy had shoveled. 
Guess I'll have something to do before I go to workpayup


----------



## LoneCowboy

solid 2 to 3 inches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
did darn near everything
and shoveled a bunch cuz I couldn't get my shovel guys out in the middle of the day (not unreasonable for them)

I'm fat and old, i don't want to be shoveling.

decided to just get it done in the afternoon
only a few things left for the morning (some stupid cars in the way)

and I see 40% chance sat night and another 40% chance sunday
it will just have to wait during the super bowl.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Just got back from spreading ice melt on walks. Just a light dusting in northglenn, didn't even stick to the blacktop. I got home and have 3-3.5 inches here. At least I was able to plow my driveway lol.
Robert


----------



## cold_and_tired

Jeez guys, this storm must have ended early for you. It's still snowing lightly here, we'll be headed out around midnight. We have about 3". Would have had more if the wind wasn't blowing so bad.


----------



## BUFF

Ended up with about 4" at home, did a couple Rezi's west of Berthoud and did a sand / de-ier app in Niwot. Since it was a bit of a surpise really can't complain.Thumbs Up


----------



## cold_and_tired

Moving up in the business world is not as fun as I thought it would be. If it could break, it broke last night. Flat tire on the skid, broken hydraulic hose on the other skid, broken hub on the ATV, nasty front end clunk developed on my truck, broken quick attach plate on the skid plow...jeez.

I spent all night running around being the mechanic/babysitter. Last night was the least amount of fun that I have had plowing in a long time.

Thankfully, I was prepared for everything that went wrong last night, except for the hub on the ATV. Fortunately, it didn't prevent it from doing it's job all night long. I added a little extra weight to it and it plowed in 2WD all night.

Oh yeah, I managed to fix the split hydraulic hose with an irrigation fitting and a couple of hose clamps. I was really surprised that my ******* engineering held up for nine hours.

Even after all of the issues, we managed to finish three hours ahead of schedule. We tried out some new routes and we ran the skids together all night instead of splitting them up and we used the plow truck just a cleanup/errand runner for the skids.

Just so you know, I have the best operators in the state


----------



## rob_cook2001

cold_and_tired;1229115 said:


> Moving up in the business world is not as fun as I thought it would be. If it could break, it broke last night. Flat tire on the skid, broken hydraulic hose on the other skid, broken hub on the ATV, nasty front end clunk developed on my truck, broken quick attach plate on the skid plow...jeez.
> 
> I spent all night running around being the mechanic/babysitter. Last night was the least amount of fun that I have had plowing in a long time.
> 
> Thankfully, I was prepared for everything that went wrong last night, except for the hub on the ATV. Fortunately, it didn't prevent it from doing it's job all night long. I added a little extra weight to it and it plowed in 2WD all night.
> 
> Oh yeah, I managed to fix the split hydraulic hose with an irrigation fitting and a couple of hose clamps. I was really surprised that my ******* engineering held up for nine hours.
> 
> Even after all of the issues, we managed to finish three hours ahead of schedule. We tried out some new routes and we ran the skids together all night instead of splitting them up and we used the plow truck just a cleanup/errand runner for the skids.
> 
> *Just so you know, I have the best operators in the state*


I hope this is being sarcastic with all the stuff you broke in one night lol
Sounds like a rough nigh, we all have them now and again.
Robert


----------



## rob_cook2001

David, did you happen to find anything out on ballast?
thanks
Robert


----------



## cold_and_tired

rob_cook2001;1229248 said:


> I hope this is being sarcastic with all the stuff you broke in one night lol
> Sounds like a rough nigh, we all have them now and again.
> Robert


That did read a little strange. I really do think I have the best operators. You should see them, they work great together. I really couldn't get mad at the broken stuff. None of it was from abuse. Just some of those random things that happen.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Does anyone have a skid snow bucket that I could borrow for a day or two next week?


----------



## rob_cook2001

Have to harass you now and again lol. Stuff breaks, can't help it. 
Can't help on the snow bucket. I just run my lowpro bucket since I am paid my the hour. 
How is your plow working that you built? I remember you had some issues the first time out but did you get it smoothed out?
Robert


----------



## cold_and_tired

rob_cook2001;1229312 said:


> Have to harass you now and again lol. Stuff breaks, can't help it.
> Can't help on the snow bucket. I just run my lowpro bucket since I am paid my the hour.
> How is your plow working that you built? I remember you had some issues the first time out but did you get it smoothed out?
> Robert


The plow is holding up fine but the quick attach plate started bending on it last night. I'm gonna brace it up tomorrow. It's like any prototype, we just have to find the weakest link.


----------



## LoneCowboy

cold_and_tired;1229115 said:


> Moving up in the business world is not as fun as I thought it would be. If it could break, it broke last night. Flat tire on the skid, broken hydraulic hose on the other skid, broken hub on the ATV, nasty front end clunk developed on my truck, broken quick attach plate on the skid plow...jeez.
> 
> I spent all night running around being the mechanic/babysitter. Last night was the least amount of fun that I have had plowing in a long time.
> 
> Thankfully, I was prepared for everything that went wrong last night, except for the hub on the ATV. Fortunately, it didn't prevent it from doing it's job all night long. I added a little extra weight to it and it plowed in 2WD all night.
> 
> Oh yeah, I managed to fix the split hydraulic hose with an irrigation fitting and a couple of hose clamps. I was really surprised that my ******* engineering held up for nine hours


should change your name to MacGyver. .:salute:



> Even after all of the issues, we managed to finish three hours ahead of schedule. We tried out some new routes and we ran the skids together all night instead of splitting them up and we used the plow truck just a cleanup/errand runner for the skids.


That's one of the really important lessons of business. You have to change stuff to improve and get more efficient. That's 3 hours less of wear and tear on the machines (huge), and 3 hours less labor costs (huge) for the same revenue. Which equals a whole lot more profit.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1229252 said:


> David, did you happen to find anything out on ballast?
> thanks
> Robert


I'll make it a goal for this coming week.


----------



## LoneCowboy

BOHICA


----------



## rob_cook2001

BUFF;1229682 said:


> I'll make it a goal for this coming week.


Thank you much David.


----------



## rob_cook2001

about 3in and coming down hard. I am pleasently suprised. Swing by if you want stang. Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy

i'm pretty amazed myself
sitting here arguing with myself if I call everyone out now (4am) or wait another 1/2 hour.
2 to 3 inches on the ground, still snowing hard.


----------



## LoneCowboy

had 2 to 3 inches at 4am, snow ending, idiots (weather forecasters) saying snow is ending after midnight, no additional accumulation so we go out.

At 5:30am starts snowing again

another 2 to 3 inches at most places in the next 1.5 hours.

had to redo a bunch of places (that I'm probably not getting paid for)

ugh, gunbarrel (n boulder) had an easy 5-6 inches.


----------



## LoneCowboy

9news

_Denver and the Front Range will catch a break from precipitation on Monday and temperatures will be milder with highs in the 40s.

The next storm will arrive Monday night and snow is expected through most of Tuesday.

The latest forecast model data indicates at least 4 inches of snow for the metro area from Monday night through Tuesday afternoon._


----------



## rob_cook2001

I JUST got home. Time to ketch a few hours of sleep and head back out. I am dead tired but prayed for snow all winter so I don't think I can 8itch.
Every be safe and have fun pushing the white stuff.
Stang you afraid that if you stop by you will want to go buy a skid? lol
Robert


----------



## stang2244

I really wish I could've stopped by. I went out at 12:00 last night and there was barely a trace. I woke up at 6:30 this morning and there was 3-4 inches out there. I was scrambling hard to get guys out there and just finally got finished. I agree, it was a pleasant surprise. This stuff was a bit heavier and I was really wishing I had a skid.


----------



## BUFF

I'm not one to boast or put myself up on a podeum but, I was out 3 times this week and I do believe someone said something about the season picking up in Feb.. payuppayup



BUFF;1198827 said:


> Based on what you have to compare, being down by two really isn't all that bad. I'm mean is the weather afterall and we all know you can't count on it, it just happens.
> 
> *I'm predicting a good tail end of the season starting in Feb carrying into May*.


I got about 2" or so at home, down in Niwot 5-6" as Brian mentioned. With the sun pooking out I had a real nice melt off. I left one site to hit another and in about 45m this lot was melted off.

This week is looking pretty good, guess time will tell.Thumbs Up


----------



## cold_and_tired

I just got home myself. We have a solid 8" in Monument and some areas have over a foot. We got everything opened up and we are going back tonight to do final clean-ups. It was still actively snowing when we left but I said screw it. Operators are starting to get tunnel vision and I don't need any accidents.

2-4" Monday night and 3-5" Tuesday. I'm tired just thinking about it.

I'm going to have to spend Wednesday and Thursday just moving piles. Hopefully my NEW Cat 236 B 2 Series 3 skid will be here


----------



## BUFF

Looking up for Monday night / Tuesday, from NOAA.

Will they get it right........this time.

...COLDER TEMPERATURES AND SNOW RETURN LATE MONDAY INTO TUESDAY...

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTHEAST AND NORTH CENTRAL
COLORADO.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT

SNOW SHOWERS OVER THE MOUNTAINS AND SOUTH OF DENVER WILL DIMINISH
OVERNIGHT TONIGHT. ADDITIONAL ACCUMULATIONS OF UP TO 3 INCHES CAN BE
EXPECTED IN THE HIGHER MOUNTAINS WITH AN INCH OR LESS ELSEWHERE.
THERE WILL ONLY BE ISOLATED LIGHT SNOW SHOWERS ON THE PLAINS THIS
EVENING.

WINDS WILL GUST UP TO AROUND 30 MPH OVER THE NORTHEAST PLAINS
THROUGH EARLY THIS EVENING...THEN DIMINISH. WIND GUSTS TO 40 MPH AND
AREAS OF BLOWING SNOW WILL THEN DEVELOP OVER THE HIGHER MOUNTAINS
AND FOOTHILLS LATE TONIGHT.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...MONDAY THROUGH SATURDAY

ON MONDAY...SCATTERED SNOW SHOWERS WILL BE INCREASING IN THE
MOUNTAINS...AND DRY...WINDY AND WARMER CONDITIONS WILL SPREAD OVER
THE PLAINS. WESTERLY WINDS OF 25 TO 35 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 50 MPH
WILL BE BLOWING OVER AND OUT OF THE FOOTHILLS CREATING AREAS OF
BLOWING SNOW. A STRONG ARCTIC COLD FRONT WILL DROP SOUTH ACROSS
NORTHEAST COLORADO LATE MONDAY NIGHT...BRINGING SUBZERO TEMPERATURE
READINGS TO MANY AREAS MONDAY NIGHT AND TUESDAY NIGHT...AND DAYTIME
TEMPERATURES ON TUESDAY AS MUCH AS 30 TO 35 DEGREES BELOW NORMAL.
NORTHEAST WINDS OF 20 TO 30 MPH WILL BLOW ACROSS THE PLAINS BEHIND
THE FRONT PRODUCING AREAS OF BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW. POSSIBLE
SNOW TOTALS BY LATE TUESDAY RANGE FROM 8 TO 14 INCHES IN THE
MOUNTAINS*...5 TO 10 INCHES OVER THE FOOTHILLS AND THE PALMER**DIVIDE*...*3 TO 7 INCHES WITHIN THE I-25 URBAN CORRIDOR*...AND
GENERALLY LESS THAN 3 INCHES FARTHER OUT ON THE PLAINS. SNOWFALL
SHOULD GRADUALLY DIMINISH TUESDAY NIGHT...ENDING ON WEDNESDAY AS
HIGH PRESSURE BUILDS IN FROM THE WEST BY WEEKS END BRINGING DRY AND
WARMER CONDITIONS.


----------



## rob_cook2001

David, your tooting your own horn, but I think we will let you get away with it lol.
If feb keeps going like this I will have a new plow to play with before the end of the season.
The lots melted off great. We finished plowing at about 10. I filled out time cards for everyone then took a hour break and could not believe the difference. Then the wind got nasty and I had to hop on the ATV and do all the exterior walks.
Had anyone heard from Mark? I saw him driving last storm but he has been pretty quiet.
Robert


----------



## BUFF

Well thanks Robert for allowing my to boast my prediction.

Looks like we'll be busy the next couple of days too. payuppayup


----------



## rob_cook2001

Time to go get a set of wings put on my brothers plow before he pulls his hair out lol.
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy

looked down yesterday and realized my cutting edge on my plow was almost thru.
oppps (I always buy an extra for the season so I'm not chasing one with everyone else)
but I looked at my shop (unheated, ice, salt, crap covered) and thought

screw that
called up my mechanic's shop and said "can you get me in, I know monday's are busy"

sure, come on in (amazing when you spend 10's of 1000's of dollars how you can just get right in)

best $100 (plus or minus) I'll spend today.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I get piles like this with 4.5 inches of snow. After 4-5 this last storm and another 4-8 coming in tonight I think we will be hauling some snow.
Robert


----------



## BUFF

Damn Brian having a edge put on at a shop, you must be getting really old. Next you'll be calling AAA to change a flat tire for you and going to a full service gas station...........lol

Robert you knuckle heads haven't winged up the truck plow yet, it baffle's me. Seeing what they've done for the skid I figured they would be on the truck in a few heartbeats.

The piles are a good thing to have to manage, money made making them payup and more made hauling.payup


----------



## cold_and_tired

Rob, that is a tiny pile. I'll snap a few pics of the piles we created over the past few days. I just had Cat drop off a loader so I can make room for the new snow coming.

I think some of my customers are going to mess themselves when they get the final bill.


----------



## LoneCowboy

You know, I've already had people whining (yeah, it's an HOA--shock!!!!!!!!!)

it's like WTF are you whining about?

it didn't snow at all til january. so you had zero bills then.

we had 2 2 day storms, which function like 4 storms.
divide your bill by 4

big effing deal, that's nothing.
on the plus side, they paid.


----------



## LoneCowboy

and yeah, that's a tiny pile
I got piles bigger than that from a 15 car parking lot. (the pile never melts, it just gets bigger and bigger)
I had the wife stack it up with the tractor and it's like 15 feet tall now
it's awesome.
I'm sure the little kids are having a ball with it.

and yeah, you know, speaking of tiny, that's a tiny bucket too

what is it with you and tiny things?
are you trying to tell us something?????????




just kidding.


----------



## BUFF

Looks like we could be getting something with some punch to it or nada.......

This is from NOAA

1104 AM MST MON FEB 07 2011

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR MORE SNOW AND VERY COLD TEMPERATURES
FOR MOST OF NORTHEAST AND NORTH CENTRAL COLORADO...

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTHEAST AND NORTH CENTRAL
COLORADO.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT

AN ARCTIC COLD FRONT WILL PLUNGE ACROSS NORTHEAST COLORADO BY OR
SHORTLY BEFORE MIDNIGHT TONIGHT. THIS WILL USHER IN ACCUMULATING
SNOWFALL...BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW...MUCH COLDER TEMPERATURES...
AND HAZARDOUS DRIVING CONDITIONS. *THE SNOW WILL BE HEAVY AT TIMES
AFTER MIDNIGHT WITH SNOWFALL RATES UP TO 1 INCH PER HOUR*.
SNOW WILL ALSO BE INCREASING IN INTENSITY ACROSS THE MOUNTAINS
THROUGH THIS AFTERNOON AND TONIGHT.

AN APPROACHING STORM SYSTEM AND THE ARCTIC COLD FRONT WILL BRING THE
HAZARDOUS WINTER WEATHER CONDITIONS.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...TUESDAY THROUGH SUNDAY

MODERATE TO HEAVY SNOW WILL CONTINUE THROUGH THE MID MORNING HOURS
AND THEN DECREASE IN INTENSITY BY LATE MORNING THROUGH THE AFTERNOON
HOURS ACROSS THE FRONT RANGE. IN ADDITION NORTHEAST WINDS OF 15 TO
25 MPH WILL PRODUCE AREAS OF BLOWING SNOW AND POOR VISIBILITIES
DURING THE MORNING HOURS AND CREATE A VERY SLOW AND DIFFICULT
COMMUTE TUESDAY MORNING ALONG THE FRONT RANGE URBAN CORRIDOR.

LIGHT TO MODERATE SNOWFALL AND AREAS OF BLOWING SNOW WILL OCCUR
ACROSS THE PLAINS OF NORTHEAST COLORADO AND IN THE NORTH CENTRAL
MOUNTAINS ON TUESDAY AS WELL. SNOW WILL TAPER OFF AND COME TO AN
END LATE TUESDAY AFTERNOON INTO TUESDAY EVENING. WIND CHILL VALUES
ON THE PLAINS COULD FALL TO AS LOW AS 15 BELOW ZERO DURING THE DAY
TUESDAY AND AS LOW AS 25 BELOW ZERO TUESDAY NIGHT. PEOPLE VENTURING
OUTDOORS SHOULD PREPARE FOR THESE DANGEROUSLY COLD WIND CHILLS.

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 11 PM THIS
EVENING TO 5 PM MST TUESDAY...

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 11 PM THIS
EVENING TO 5 PM MST TUESDAY.

* TIMING...SNOW WILL DEVELOP BY OR SHORTLY AFTER MIDNIGHT TONIGHT
AND CONTINUE INTO TUESDAY. THE HEAVIEST SNOW IS EXPECTED TO
OCCUR BETWEEN 2 AM AND 8 AM...WHEN SNOWFALL RATES MAY APPROACH 1
INCH PER HOUR. SNOW WILL DECREASE IN INTENSITY LATE TUESDAY
MORNING AND COME TO AN END BY LATE TUESDAY AFTERNOON.

* ACCUMULATION/WIND...*SNOWFALL AMOUNTS OF 3 TO 6 INCHES WITH UP TO
8 INCHES IN THE WESTERN AND SOUTHERN SUBURBS OF THE DENVER METRO* AREA. NORTHERLY WINDS OF 15 TO 25 MPH WITH GUSTS TO 35 MPH EAST
OF I-25 WILL CAUSE BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW TONIGHT AND TUESDAY
MORNING.

* IMPACTS...ROADS WILL BE ICY AND SNOW PACKED WITH VERY
HAZARDOUS DRIVING CONDITIONS EXPECTED. VISIBILITIES COULD DROP
BELOW ONE QUARTER OF A MILE IN THE HEAVIER SNOW AND STRONGER
WINDS.

Guess we'll see in about 8-10 hrs.


----------



## stang2244

I guess I'm missing the part that says there is a possibility of getting nada?


----------



## LoneCowboy

stang2244;1232737 said:


> I guess I'm missing the part that says there is a possibility of getting nada?


because weather forecasters couldn't tell time with a clock.


----------



## stang2244

Haha. Now I see where you were going with it. 

Robert- I will be stopping by in the AM on my way out to see if I can catch you out there.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1232862 said:


> Haha. Now I see where you were going with it.


Andy picking up sarcasm comes with age, and exposure to it. It's the prefered method old guys use to mess with the younger guys. Thumbs Up

Kathi ( can't forecast **** ) Sabine said she could expect up to 10" by this time tomorrow, guess I'm going to Denver to give it to her.......


----------



## LoneCowboy

3:30am
Longmont
about an inch on the ground.
still snowing though.
going to wait another 30 minutes.


----------



## BUFF

About 2-3" at home and 2-6" in Niwot depending on the way the wind blew. Was snowing pretty hard around 6:30a in Niwot and seems to be coming in spurts. 
Looks like this one will play out this afternoon, should have enough to hit round two this afternoon, time will tell.


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1232980 said:


> Andy picking up sarcasm comes with age, and exposure to it. It's the prefered method old guys use to mess with the younger guys. Thumbs Up
> 
> Kathi ( can't forecast **** ) Sabine said she could expect up to 10" by this time tomorrow, guess I'm going to Denver to give it to her.......


Oh the jokes I could make with that one!!

I was out moving piles last night when this storm hit. We had an instant whiteout and I couldn't see the bucket anymore. Called it quits and headed home.

Thankfully the wind stopped blowing. We had to clear some drifts this morning but it looks like we won't get too much out of this one.

Back out at midnight to do clean ups and make everything pretty and then I have my insurance audit. Hooray me.


----------



## BUFF

OK Tanner which coment get the jokes?

So you got next to nothing, WTH is with that you seem to be more hit or miss these days.

Never enjoy any kind of audit, it seems like they try to find fly **** in pepper just to show they're doing there job.


----------



## LoneCowboy

maybe 2 inches total
some big freaking drifts in spots, but really 2"
and it's taken all dang morning to get there.
we're taking a break (everyone is done once) before going back out again this afternoon

and probably tomorrow morning again for cleanup.

5-10 my a$$


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1233705 said:


> OK Tanner which coment get the jokes?
> 
> So you got next to nothing, WTH is with that you seem to be more hit or miss these days.
> 
> Never enjoy any kind of audit, it seems like they try to find fly **** in pepper just to show they're doing there job.


The comment about giving her 10". I think it might take you a few tries. :crying:

We have been hit pretty hard over the past few days. I've kept two skids, a truck and a backhoe busy the whole time. Wait until you see some of our piles!

My man on the ground just called and said the snow was picking up again. It's hard to tell because of the wind but we have anywhere from 8-18" on the ground right now.

I hate to say it because this season started off so slow but I'm ready for some sunshine.


----------



## BUFF

Yeah I figured the door was open about the 10" and for some reason I figured it'd be you because of your adventures in Denver a while back. 

We're just getting into the snowy part of the year, you can't be thinking of shorts weather just yet. There's money to be made......


----------



## LoneCowboy

8 to 18 inches?????
dang, that's a lot of snow

We got like 2 inches total.
some a little more, some less, but nobody had 4". (less some big drifts)

5-10" my a$$

and this slow ******* storm sucked, had to do everybody twice, for 2"?????????
sheeet, probably can't change most of them twice for it, despite working 12 hours.

ugh, I 'm old.
done though, just some cleanup plowing in the morning
all the shoveling is done.

That HOA guy from above called and *****ed again and I said "fine, you pay me,we're done"
ohhhhhhhhh, wait a minute.
I said, I've got 40 to 50 customers, you are the only one that *****es. Let's just move on.

It took like 30 minutes and I still ended up with the guy. (for now, after I get this month's check I might fire him"

ugh.
he picked the wrong day. "what is my bill?" How the F*ck should I know? I"m out plowing and shoveling, you did notice it's snowing right????????"


----------



## BUFF

HOA's are a PITA, most don't have enough in the budget to cover expenses.

You have a bunch of home owners on the board who don't have a clue about running a business that deals with roads, grounds maintenance,etc..... but yet they're making decisions about things the no nothing about. 

I did my HOA last year and didn't even pursue it this year. At a meeting this fall I was asked about doing it again and simply said I'm booked with more consistent work. I go to every meeting I possible can and it the same old story; we have to save to do this or we can't afford this now, blah blah blah....... It's like working for a 3rd world country, problem is I'm not the Red Cross. 

With 18" maybe Tanner should head to Denver......Thumbs Up


----------



## stang2244

Robert- I'm sitting here next to your skid with the pusher on it.... Looks like you're done here for now. You be out here tomorrow?


----------



## rob_cook2001

What a **** day. This is my last year subbing, if I have to put up with this crap I might as well do it for my self. When 1/2 my time in the skid is spent on the phone trying to find out where the hell my shovelers are.
Stang, I am heading out now to cleanup. I will be there by 11:30 and be there until 2-3. Text me or call me if you want to swing by.
303-961-1590
Robert


----------



## BUFF

You'd have to think with jobs / money tight people would jump at the opportunity to make some money.
If have to bird dog someone or kiss there azz to get them show up for work you want nothing to do with them. 
Without a solid work ethic you're a parasite in my opinion and should be exterminated:


----------



## LoneCowboy

I had two cold calls this last storm for shovelers. (do you need help calls?)

first time that's happened in a while, economy must not be quite as good as they think.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I would think people would want to work to. The company I sub for is trying to get me people. I have a list of 30 people who have signed up to shovel in the last 2 weeks. I called every one of them and only 4 showed up. I have 2 crews of guys that show up every storm. One is 4 guys and the other is 5 guys. They work hard but after 10 hours they have had enough and I can't blame them. Other than that I have one college student from csu that drives down every storm and works like no one I have ever seen. He will shovel for 15-20 hours strait!!! If I could only find 8-10 guys like him I would be set.
Robert


----------



## BUFF

Wow a College kid.....uhm and he drives down from the Fort too. Never would have thought that, guess his parents didn't buy him a new car or truck to go to school with. 
I can see how shoveling after 10-12hrs could burn you out but it's sporadic work and seasonal. I do my own shoveling when my kids aren't with me, but the most I have at one place is about 180ft broken up in three separator walks. I plow then get out stretch my legs then shovel and repeat two more times.


----------



## stang2244

Finding decent shovelers is not easy. I use the three guys who worked for me all summer and they still don't work as hard as I think they should. And I have never asked them to do more than an 8 hr shift. I feel like I pay them a decent amount for the mindless work too. On a better note: the first 9 days of February and I've hit my accounts more than I had all season!!


----------



## cold_and_tired

Well I finally made it home. Had to go out this morning and do just a little cleanup. In the end, we have plowed or moved piles since last Thursday. I have never gone almost a week straight of plowing before and my body feels it.

I got some great video from a helmet cam that I made and we are going back tomorrow to get some pictures of the machines in front of the piles...just for a little fun. I'll get everything online tomorrow.

I finished up my billing a few minutes ago and I am actually scared to send them out. Some of them are twice the highest bill I have ever sent out for plowing. I made sure to put on there that we did multiple finished pushes and multiple clearings just to keep things open. Also, my seasonal is happy again now that we have gotten some snow. I made myself a little graph to show this year against last and as of this storm, we are almost right on track.

I hope we don't get anymore snow for the next couple weeks, I have a lot of little things to fix/modify.

1. I'm putting a steel edge on my pusher. The stupid rubber edge does nothing. I also have to turn the shoes around.

2. I'm going to add a little more angle to the wings on the skid plow. Not sure how just yet but I'm sure I can figure it out.

3. For some reason, my ATV is only three wheel drive. Got to take a look at that. Also, it needs a lot more counter weight and a new cutting edge.

4. Gotta find the horrific front end clunk in my truck. I'll just have to start throwing more parts at hit and hope something sticks.

The good news is that my quick attach plate for the skid plow held up perfectly. I'll snap a few pics tomorrow so you "engineers" can critique it. 

Goodnight.


----------



## Plow Babe

See, I knew you guys would eventually get your snow! 

It has been soooo cold, I'm really tired of waking up to 20 below, we had a couple of nights almost 40 below (air temp, not wind chill). Some 30 degree days would feel great!

Our season tally so far of how much snow we've plowed is 11 feet. Talk about huge piles and nowhere to stack the snow - yikes! And we've still got March coming, usually one of our snowiest months. This time last year, our snow pack was at 76% of average. Right now, it's 134%.

We were in the newspaper last week (love the free publicity!):

http://www.summitdaily.com/article/20110202/NEWS/110209985/1078/NEWS&parentprofile=1055


----------



## LoneCowboy

11 feet?????????????????

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

loader time!!!!!!!!!!!

C&T, I bet that "front end clunk" is either your differential or your transfer case going. (it's never something cheap, might as well just start with the expensive stuff and work your way down)


----------



## BUFF

Plow Babe nice plug in the paper, positive and best of all free!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cold_and_tired

LoneCowboy;1236369 said:


> C&T, I bet that "front end clunk" is either your differential or your transfer case going. (it's never something cheap, might as well just start with the expensive stuff and work your way down)


Come on Brian, those are Chevy problems. 

It clunks when the suspension cycles so it's either ball joints (which were replaced over the summer), tie rod ends, track bar bushings or bad shock bushings.


----------



## BUFF

Tanner could be a worn-out Spring / Shock bushing or worst case a cracked mount/frame rail.

Where are the pictures of your piles, they're only a myth without photographic evidence.


----------



## LoneCowboy

cold_and_tired;1236623 said:


> Come on Brian, those are Chevy problems.
> 
> It clunks when the suspension cycles so it's either ball joints (which were replaced over the summer), tie rod ends, track bar bushings or bad shock bushings.


such an optimist.
I own big equipment
My optimism has been beaten out of me by $7000 repair bills.

I just start with the most expensive possibility, then I"m not disappointed.payup


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1236665 said:


> Tanner could be a worn-out Spring / Shock bushing or worst case a cracked mount/frame rail.
> 
> Where are the pictures of your piles, they're only a myth without photographic evidence.


I should have them online in a matter of a few minutes.



LoneCowboy;1236899 said:


> I just start with the most expensive possibility, then I"m not disappointed.


This is going to be the title of my biography.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Here is one that is at a halfway good angle. I can't get the others to load right now.

We have four of these piles. Too bad Cat only had a backhoe, I really needed a loader.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Good looking equipment. Did you buy one of the skids or renting them both.
It's my turn to harass you a bit, surly your good operators can stack higher than that with a hoe. LOL

Its good to see we are all making some money, Jan and Feb have treated us well.
Robert


----------



## Plow Babe

Here are some of our pictures of snow stacks. That's my Expedition, LOL, it wishes it could stack like the loader does!  The last one is where the County is pushing the snow from the street into the empty lot next door to us.


----------



## Plow Babe

*Resorts double last year's snowfall to date*

http://www.summitdaily.com/article/20110210/NEWS/110219992/1078&ParentProfile=1055


----------



## cold_and_tired

rob_cook2001;1237398 said:


> Good looking equipment. Did you buy one of the skids or renting them both.
> It's my turn to harass you a bit, surly your good operators can stack higher than that with a hoe. LOL
> 
> Its good to see we are all making some money, Jan and Feb have treated us well.
> Robert


I'm renting both on an as needed basis. Cat has a great deal right now on skids for $25 an hour with a 400 hr per year minimum. Cat also takes care of the maintenance and repairs for the first year.

I dropped $14k on skid rentals last year so I am definitely jumping on that offer. After the first year, I will have the option to buy the machine. 100% of the money I give them throughout that year is applied to the down payment. I'm hoping to finally buy one using this method and then start all over with either another skid or put some money toward a backhoe or loader.

To answer yours other question about the pile height, that hoe wouldn't climb that pile to save it's life! Last years Volvo backhoe would climb right up until the hoe mount was on the ground. Honestly, I wasn't too impressed with this one. Weird feeling brakes, diff lock that wouldn't work right and the hydraulics seemed slow to me.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Thats not a bad deal at all.
I have never been a fan of cat hoe's. I love there loaders and excavators, they make a good skid to.

Guys I am trying to figure something out and can not find any solid info. How many average plowable events do we have annually in the denver metro area??? 
thanks
Robert


----------



## stang2244

cold_and_tired;1237505 said:


> I'm renting both on an as needed basis. Cat has a great deal right now on skids for $25 an hour with a 400 hr per year minimum. Cat also takes care of the maintenance and repairs for the first year.
> .


Wow...That seems like a sweet deal. So do you just keep it for the year and they check the hours and bill you for the hours each month? Is this offer available for anyone? With the option to buy afterwards it seems like a no brainer. Oh how I wish I could be in a nice heated skid every time it snows.....

I went to the ProGreen Expo at the convention center for a bit today, they had all kinds of nifty toys there. It's geared mostly towards landscaping/maintenance stuff but there was snow equipment too.


----------



## cold_and_tired

stang2244;1237579 said:


> Wow...That seems like a sweet deal. So do you just keep it for the year and they check the hours and bill you for the hours each month? Is this offer available for anyone? With the option to buy afterwards it seems like a no brainer. Oh how I wish I could be in a nice heated skid every time it snows.....
> 
> I went to the ProGreen Expo at the convention center for a bit today, they had all kinds of nifty toys there. It's geared mostly towards landscaping/maintenance stuff but there was snow equipment too.


The dealer installs a GPS/monitoring system on the machine before the customer takes delivery. They keep track of hours with that system and send out the mechanic to service it based on the hours they are seeing. Thats also how they keep track of billable hours.

The end user can even access the system to see what the engine is doing. Idling, full throttle, etc. I will even be able to see where the machine is.

As far as I know, if you can get an account with Cat, you can get this deal. They also told me that if you have an account that you automatically qualify for Cat financing. Cat is offering 0% right now. Sounds like they are trying to move equipment as fast as they can.


----------



## cold_and_tired

rob_cook2001;1237513 said:


> Thats not a bad deal at all.
> I have never been a fan of cat hoe's. I love there loaders and excavators, they make a good skid to.
> 
> Guys I am trying to figure something out and can not find any solid info. How many average plowable events do we have annually in the denver metro area???
> thanks
> Robert


I have averaged 12 events per season in Monument. Don't know if that helps.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Almost forgot. I can not believe how much the f-350 pushes with wings now. Didn't get any action shots of it. the plow is 10'8 with the wings on.


----------



## LoneCowboy

you FINALLY put wings on???????????????
geeez
BTW, I'm sure that's a typo, I'm sure you meant to say on a public forum that it's only 8'6" wide, as anything more would be overwidth and illegal.
right?????????

those are some big piles C&T. couple hundred yards of snow for sure.

that's a pretty sweet deal on renting one. ($25/hour doesn't cover costs)
clearly CAT (and all the other manufacturers) are hurting a lot more than they are letting on.


----------



## BUFF

Tanner how big of a lot is behind that big gnarly pile?
My kids would love to have a pile like that at home to tube off of and build a cave into. 

Robert I thought you said little bro had to have Boss wings, did he find out how much $$ they were and changed his mind.


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1237886 said:


> Tanner how big of a lot is behind that big gnarly pile?
> My kids would love to have a pile like that at home to tube off of and build a cave into.


That pile is from an HOA. Every flake of snow from the patios to the sidewalks to the roads has to go to one pile.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1237981 said:


> That pile is from an HOA. Every flake of snow from the patios to the sidewalks to the roads has to go to one pile.


From what I see on the map some of that snow ends up with some mileage on it before it gets to the stack.


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1237988 said:


> From what I see on the map some of that snow ends up with some mileage on it before it gets to the stack.


Some of that snow has a long way to go!

I got some videos up of the last storm. I put them in another thread. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1238332#post1238332


----------



## rob_cook2001

Looks like some snow might be headed our way on Sunday or Monday. 
We will see.
Robert


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1242111 said:


> Looks like some snow might be headed our way on Sunday or Monday.
> We will see.
> Robert


Positive Waves............Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## cold_and_tired

I'm not ready yet.


----------



## LoneCowboy

going to try to sneak in some manure jobs thursday/friday before the next set rolls in. The snow is gone (mostly, from here anyway), but it's muddy as heck. Needs to dry out some before I go and get the dump truck stuck.

Today however, today is HAPPY DAY!!!!!!!!!!!

Billing day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! payuppayuppayup

(tomorrow is customer ***** day, but today is happy day)


----------



## rob_cook2001

Customer ***** day.... Thats great Brian lol
I got my laugh for the day.


----------



## LoneCowboy

rob_cook2001;1242604 said:


> Customer ***** day.... Thats great Brian lol
> I got my laugh for the day.


You just know they are going to.
Actually most of them probably not
But that one HOA is I'm sure
and when he does
I'm going to respond with a very kind and calm "YOU'RE FIRED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## cold_and_tired

Any snow we get needs to wait until next Thursday. I'll be picking up my new 12 foot backhoe pusher!


----------



## LoneCowboy

had a monster p oop day (can I say that?)

got one guy with 3 loads usual price
Got another lady 2 miles away who wanted 3 loads at $100 each
(which is closer than my usual drop point).
Then 2 more customers and then another guy who wanted me to deliver compost (that he paid for) from a dairy for 2 more loads.

monster day.
very pleased
Should work tomorrow but scheduled for hunter safety class.


----------



## BUFF

So are we going to get some snow this weekend? It sure has been nice the past week,been shooting, dirt biking and now I'm bored.


----------



## LoneCowboy

Man, i got work to do next week and I'm simply not into it.

besides, i gotta finish my hunter safety course sunday with all the other 12 year olds.


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1246916 said:


> Man, i got work to do next week and I'm simply not into it.
> 
> besides, i gotta finish my hunter safety course sunday with all the other 12 year olds.


So are you giving the class or taking it?
Turd work or snow work, it's all the same.......


----------



## cold_and_tired

I don't want any snow until I get my new pusher. I'm enjoying the nice weather.


----------



## LoneCowboy

BUFF;1246924 said:


> So are you giving the class or taking it?
> Turd work or snow work, it's all the same.......


taking it
but turd work more money, less physical labor and definitely not at 2am.


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1247180 said:


> taking it
> but turd work more money, less physical labor and definitely not at 2am.


Wow I figured you were an instructor, but it's cool you're going to try hunting in your twilight years...

2am does have it's advantages, like theres no one else out and you have the afternoon to do whatever


----------



## LoneCowboy

BUFF;1247332 said:


> Wow I figured you were an instructor, but it's cool you're going to try hunting in your twilight years...
> 
> 2am does have it's advantages, like theres no one else out and you have the afternoon to do whatever


yeah. like sleep
answer phone calls from crazy HOA's, etc

Nope, was a shooter, not a hunter. 
Guess where we did the shooting part?

temperature processing.
funny huh?

twilight years, wait, was that an age joke? dang, I am old. Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

I thought you might end out there, it seems to be a hot spot for the Longmont instructors I know of 4 other people that have tested there.
I need to get out there for a clean up day and set some new sheeting up.


----------



## MileHigh

This weather blows guys...but I have had the best February of my snow career. 

KILLED IT.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Early this winter sucked, but after that newyears storm it has been pretty good for us. Hoping for one more push in feb and a few in march.
Robert


----------



## cold_and_tired

I'm not counting on any more in February but March and April is when I make the big money!!


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1248718 said:


> I'm not counting on any more in February but March and April is when I make the big money!!


We still have a week left and it's looking somewhat promising for the weekend. Thumbs Up


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1248750 said:


> We still have a week left and it's looking somewhat promising for the weekend. Thumbs Up


I hope not, I'm going sledding in Grand Lake.


----------



## BUFF

Grand Lake Sledding, you going with old people there's not much good stuff around there unless you head north towards Gould. 

From NOAA;

Washington's Birthday: Sunny, with a high near 45. West wind around 8 mph. 

Tonight: Mostly clear, with a low around 19. West northwest wind between 6 and 9 mph. 

Tuesday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 52. West southwest wind between 6 and 14 mph, with gusts as high as 22 mph. 

Tuesday Night: Mostly clear, with a low around 26. Southwest wind between 8 and 13 mph, with gusts as high as 21 mph. 

Wednesday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 50. Calm wind becoming south around 5 mph. 

Wednesday Night: A 20 percent chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 23. 

Thursday: A 20 percent chance of snow before 11am. Partly sunny, with a high near 42. 

Thursday Night: A slight chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 22. 

Friday: A slight chance of snow. Partly sunny, with a high near 38. 

Friday Night: A slight chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 16. 

Saturday: A slight chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 34. 

Saturday Night: A slight chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 16. 

Sunday: A chance of snow. Partly sunny, with a high near 39.


----------



## cold_and_tired

My buddy has a cabin up there. Free lodging is our only attraction plus the fact that we have to rent the sleds. As soon as I get my own, I'll be looking for better places to ride.


----------



## BUFF

Free is always good and you can't complain. Owning sleds is good but it sucks seeing all that money just sitting there. I've owned sleds for the past 25 years and thinking a out getting out of it. Don't have the time and then there's the cost too


----------



## cold_and_tired

OK, I'm ready for snow. My monster piles are about half what they used to be.

I was bored today so I figured I would do a little number crunching to see where we sit for the season.

Much to my surprise, I am about 500% above where I was at this point last year (Jan 1, 2010-Feb 23, 2010). Thank goodness for that last big storm. 

Looking back over my records, my first invoice of the season went out Jan 1 of this year.

So far, I have pushed seven events compared to last years 10 at this point.

We picked up some large accounts and added the seasonal. Switching the route up and adding another skid has given me more profits this year vs. any other year. One more storm and I will gross more than I did last year.


----------



## LoneCowboy

me too actually
I'm at about 75% of where we were for all (2010) of last year for snow billing.
mostly because there wasn't one bill sent in after March 2010. 

first bill went out this year on Jan 15th (which was also the first bill of the winter season)


----------



## BUFF

I'm defiantly looking for some more storms, I had several preseason purchases and I built a pile of stuff for the truck. I'm close to covering those expenses and operating cost but no $$ for me. I should have a nice lost for the year. 
I'm in the middle of biding a pretty nice landscape remodel job. It involves irrigation, re sodding, setting a some big a$$ rocks, planting shrubs and trees. I'd be a nice way to transition into spring mode. 
They need a sketch / drawing to present to the architecture committee and I'm having heck of a time putting it down on paper. I'm so use to using a CAD system I've forgotten how to use a pencil and paper.


----------



## LoneCowboy

the forecasts are all over the place.
10% chance one minute, 2 hours later it's 50% chance, then it's back to no chance

THEY HAVE NOT A CLUE.

just admit it and return your pay you worthless weather people.


----------



## BUFF

I'm considering using a Medicine Man for fore-casting weather, at least he'd had some practical experience to draw from rather than a software model.........

So I'm heading south to work today enjoying the clear skies and awakening day and I start to see flurries as I'm driving west of Longmont. Not a cloud in the sky and nothing within sight for at-least 8-10miles. As I get further south it's increasing to the point were you can see swirls of snow caused by vehicles, WFT is with that?

Last I saw along the Wyo-Co boarder with see snow and we'll get nada, but I haven't found my Medicine Man to verify this.


----------



## BUFF

Ok so on the way home it was cloudy, I just looked outside and it's snowing pretty good Who knows I may get out in the morning if it continues......


----------



## BUFF

I guess I'm blown away by this, picked up about 1/2" in 30m so far.
I caught a weather update during a commercial and they said a narrow band of snow is heading south along the front range from the Wyo boarder.........
Here's proof;


----------



## Plow Babe

Awesome, plow day for you tomorrow! Thumbs Up Those are some huge flakes there!


----------



## LoneCowboy

2" of snow
1/2" by 8pm
then nothing til 5am when it started up again

lying piece of ***** weatherf*cks. even at 5am it still said 40% chance and less than 1/2"
NOW (after it's over) it says 90% chance of 1-3 inches

FORECAST you stupid motherf*ckers, means INTO THE FUTURE. idiots

got a good solid 1.5" most places
mostly a PITA for no money.


----------



## BUFF

Crazy storm cell, I had a solid 4" at home at 5am and it was still coming down hard at 8am. Headed south about 20 miles and there wasn't enough to shovel.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Nothing but a dusting on the grass for me. They are giving us a total of less than an inch.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Nothing at my lots in northglenn, Went and plowed a few places in greeley. 2-4 inches depending on what side of town. Wonder if we will get anything tonight?
Robert


----------



## Plow Babe

Our forecast was for 1 - 3 inches today. We had 1 1/2 inches overnight, then it started to snow a little around 7 AM, and between 8 AM and Noon it dumped. Our lowest accounts got 6 inches and the higher ones up to a foot. Then it kept snowing lightly until about 5 PM.

They say 1 - 3 inches again for tonight, and another inch tomorrow. We'll see . . . We'll be back out tomorrow morning regardless, for the detail cleanup to get where cars were during the day today, and to clean up the places that picked up another couple of inches after we were there.

After today, our season total so far is 12 feet 4 inches. 

Our crew did totally awesome today. No breakdowns, no complaints, and everything done by 5:30.


----------



## In2toys

Any one interested in these? $30 for the short ones & 40 for the long ones. ALSO let me know if you have any other ideas for uses for them. pics available I have 47 galvanized steel tanks that were used for a hydroponic set up. 23 measure 12" wide X 11" deep X 69 " long. 24 measure 12" wide X 11" deep X 90 " long. They have a 1" fitting on either end to drain water. They would have several other uses as well. 
water tanks for livestock 
dip tanks for staining or painting fence pickets, or other longer materials 
tool box for front of trailer or inside truck bed 
Liners for planter boxes 
Attach 3 or 4 to a pallet & store long items in for landscapers, concrete guys, etc...


----------



## In2toys

here's some pics


----------



## rob_cook2001

The MMJ business not going to well???
HAHA, sorry I had to.
Robert


----------



## In2toys

I actually wish I was in it... I picked them up yesterday from Some 20 something kid in a Beemer that had these on CL for free. I was going to just take them to the scrapper... If I can't sell them, I'll keep a few & crush the rest with the skid & take them in for the weight. small ones are 45 # each.


----------



## BUFF

Anybody get any snow last night, I had a few flurries and that's about it. 
We're getting into our historic snowy months and I hope history repeats itself.

So I'm heading south on I-25 Saturday and come across this guy hauling 10 round bales on a G/N trailer with a F-350 PS Dually. No O/S or Wide load banner, no DOT number and not even running farm plates. My kid said; it looks like Obama is on the trailer...........


----------



## cold_and_tired

I figured it was coming. I finally got a call today about one of the huge bills I sent out a few weeks ago. The manager wasn't mad but he was getting questions from his boss and figured he would pass them on to me. I explained how we basically had two major storms back to back and why we had to do all the work that we did.

He was happy with the explanation and said the check was going out today. I also explained to him everything about per push and seasonal pricing so he won't have any big surprises for next year. He really liked the idea of per push. I may finally be getting everyone away from this hourly crap!

Now...where is the freakin snow????


----------



## BUFF

Snow this weekend...........................maybe


----------



## rob_cook2001

I hope so David. Buying a new field and putting up a new shop... Could really use some money lol
Robert


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1257478 said:


> I hope so David. Buying a new field and putting up a new shop... Could really use some money lol
> Robert


Uhmmmmmm... new field, new shop, Hydroponic Planters on this thread for sale..........hey just what are you up to Robert? Growing a newly legilized cash crop..........lol

NOAA has us at a 40% chance for Thur/Fri and 10% on Sat, time will tell but it's that time a year and it will come.

I got a call from a snowmoibling buddy who needs some suspension components made and come to find out his bro in-law does snow removal during the winter in the Loveland/Fort C area. He's also looking for a sub to help with coverage/backup, I guess one of his guys just had a kid and is tethered to home with the wife and baby. So an opertunity for me to pick up some more work and another guy to network with. payuppayup


----------



## LoneCowboy

BOHICA

thursday night into Friday
then monday/tuesday (better chance)

it's fertilizing time, how am I supposed to get this stuff done???????????

I actually had to work today, wore me out. What happened to my winter break? I don't think i got one.


----------



## BUFF

I'm just hoping we get our average snow fall for the month, and unlike last week I'll have ****** read to go before I go to bed. Not a lot of fun dealing with it in the wee hours of the morning.


----------



## LoneCowboy

BUFF;1258353 said:


> I'm just hoping we get our average snow fall for the month, and unlike last week I'll have ****** read to go before I go to bed. Not a lot of fun dealing with it in the wee hours of the morning.


I believe I'm totally justified in inserting this here

I TOLD YOU SO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUFF

Yeah I know, I had a minor dumb a$$ moment........Can I blame it on my wife?


----------



## LoneCowboy

No
esp considering I told you word for word what was going to happen.

and it did.

Just saying
Never doubt the Lone Cowboy. He's always right.

Just ask my wife. :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

Mighty big words, but that's what I've grown to expect...........

I caught the local weather and they're down playing anything for Friday except for the Monument Hill area, they are confident Tuesday we'll all get snow. So my interpretation of it is they have no idea until they look out the window.

I really don't care either way, I have soooo much going on at work, home and beyond. If it's nice I'll work out side, if it snows I plow and work inside. But the snow would be more fun...Thumbs Up


----------



## In2toys

Tanks are gone. Roughly $1300 for the lot of them. One guy bought 4 for building sluice boxes & the rest went to one kid with a big wad of 100$ biills. That was a pretty sweet haul off of a free ad on cl...


----------



## BUFF

Anything you can score for free and then turn around into $$$ is a huge win, it's just takes the right stuff and a little time.Best of all it's cash...........


----------



## In2toys

yep. that was a good day. Another freebee that day was a treadmill that had a "short in the motor". As I was unloading it at home, I noticed a rub mark on the power cord. At first I thought I laid something on the wire. Then I noticed it had been rubbed bare in a circular direction. I spliced the cord, & my wife now has the treadmill she's been wanting. Really nice, all steel one.


----------



## stang2244

That is insane that anyone would just give away all that aluminum. Nice find, that's good chunk of change!!!


----------



## BUFF

I had a big score about a year ago, my kids were doing small engines with 4H and we went to a equipment dealer in Fort Collins for a field trip. Behind the shop they had a trailer damn near full of weed trimmers, chainsaws, leaf blowers.......they said we could have whatever we wanted to take home and play with. In the pile of goodies there was a Stihl leaf blower, I snagged it pulled to the cord and it wasn't frozen up. Got home, pulled the super small carb off, cleaned it, put it back on with fresh fuel and problem solved.


----------



## In2toys

galvanized tin, but yea, I see it all the time.


----------



## stang2244

Whoops, I thought they were aluminum. What would they have given you per pound for scrap on that? I just brought a truck bed I took off one of my trucks to the recycler and got a whopping $50. haha.


----------



## In2toys

I weighed the small ones at 45 # ea. I figured the long ones were 60#. It would have been around 2500 # @ $200 a ton... If they would have been aluminum though, they would have gone directly to the scrapper at that weight. payuppayup


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1258705 said:


> Mighty big words, but that's what I've grown to expect...........
> 
> I caught the local weather and they're down playing anything for Friday except for the Monument Hill area, they are confident Tuesday we'll all get snow. So my interpretation of it is they have no idea until they look out the window.
> 
> I really don't care either way, I have soooo much going on at work, home and beyond. If it's nice I'll work out side, if it snows I plow and work inside. But the snow would be more fun...Thumbs Up


They are giving Monument a whopping 1/2 inch. I hope Tuesday pans out so I have a good reason to pick up my new pusher.


----------



## BUFF

So I had a raging blast of snow this afternoon for about 35/40 seconds........Those weather folks are really on top of their "A" game. Maybe a chnace early in the week but who knows, defiantly not the weather fore-casters
Looks like a good weekend to tear off the bed on my trailer and replace it.


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

Monday Night: Snow likely. Cloudy, with a low around 21. Southeast wind 5 to 10 mph becoming north northeast. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible

Looks like we might get somthing


----------



## LoneCowboy

BOHICA


payup


----------



## stang2244

LoneCowboy;1261364 said:


> BOHICA
> 
> payup


The first time you posted that I had to google it because I've never heard it before.<sits and waits for the smack talk> But I agree, I'm liking how this one is looking.


----------



## rob_cook2001

It sure cooled off fast today. You getting anything down there yet stang?
Robert


----------



## BUFF

Well all the lying weather experts say we're pushing snow the next few days, who has any faith in their fore-cast?


----------



## stang2244

rob_cook2001;1261484 said:


> It sure cooled off fast today. You getting anything down there yet stang?
> Robert


Just super light rain. Ground is just barely wet.


----------



## LoneCowboy

stang2244;1261563 said:


> Just super light rain. Ground is just barely wet.


that's all I got too
looks like dew except the sidewalk is slightly wet.

we shall see

and no, I don't trust the worthless SOB's

SNAFU (another one for stang to go look up)


----------



## In2toys

I always liked FUBAR myself


----------



## rob_cook2001

SNAFU always works. We got almost a inch at my house last night. Nothing anywhere else.
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy

FUBAR is always a good one.

we gotta educate these young 'un's like Stang, he clearly didn't learn anything in government school.


----------



## stang2244

Ya ya ya...I've heard all the other ones. BOHICA was a new one though....


----------



## BUFF

Well the latest fore-cast (lie) has really down graded this storm, man how do these people stay employed..........
2-4" out of the whole thing, what happened to the 5-8" they talked about over the weekend. At this rate we'll be lucky to get out and shovel in the morning.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Everyone and there damn negative waves lol. It seams like they have done this all year. 4-5 days out they forcast a big even, then when it's almos here they cut it way down.
Robert


----------



## BUFF

Its an advertising conspiracy for the local stations, talk up a storm to attract you attention so you watch the broadcast and then when it's pay up time they use some mumbo jumbo to cover there tracks.


----------



## LoneCowboy

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
yesterday it was 2-4 overnight 
this morning 1-3 tonight
right now here it is
Tonight: Snow likely. Cloudy, with a low around 16. East northeast wind between 6 and 8 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible. 


sheeeeeeeeeeettt
I could have worked both days made some money
ridiculous

the weather forecasters are never very good, but they have been ALARMINGLY bad this year.


----------



## BUFF

I wonder what these guys are smokin........


----------



## cold_and_tired

I hate these stupid draw out storms that may or may not turn out to be something. The idiots are saying 1-3" for Monument over the next 18 hours.

Mother nature needs to s**t or get off the pot. I bought myself a travel trailer last week and I'm ready for some warm weather.


----------



## LoneCowboy

not a ******* flake on the ground.
2 ******* days of getting up all morning to check and nothing.
i'll be lucky if I get one real day of work in this week. (got a trade show RM Horse Expo) to do this weekend.

******* weather forecasters should give their salary back.


----------



## stang2244

Seriously. What ******* waste of time. They're so bad at their jobs.


----------



## LoneCowboy

it is way past time to raise the pirate flag and start...........................

ridiculous.


----------



## BUFF

I'm sure the weather folks a contract/union protected and they can't be held liable for not being accurate. Just another example of how screwed up our society has become. 
We've become the land of entitlement / bailouts and the next generation is only going to take to the next level.


----------



## BUFF

For some twisted reason I find this humorous and pathetic at the same time.


----------



## LoneCowboy

i heard it as Colt. (since the unions almost killed Colt in the 70's and 80's)

NOW it's freaking snowing again.
after it's all supposed to be over (which never was)

really

******* weather forecasters should just quit, quit right now and return all the money they have taken.
they aren't even close.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Look what I got! It's a 1997 Fleetwood Wilderness 29S. I normally rat hole my money away this time of year but it was too good of a deal to pass up.

Aside from a few exterior blemishes, it's in immaculate condition. Picked it up with a weight distributing hitch included for $3,500.

Now we need more snow so I can build up my reserves.


----------



## BUFF

Looks like a far deal, good enough to have a good time with. Nice score.....


----------



## stang2244

Nice find! This weather isn't looking good for more snow....

So I'm in the process of modifying a flatbed I purchased. It has an existing "headache rack" on it that I need cut off. It basically consists of 1/8 steel welded to the front of the flatbed with some 1 1/2" square tubing on the corners. Does anyone on here have a plasma cutter that I could pay to cut this thing off? I was going to try using a cutoff wheel but it's going to be a big fat headache. This is the only pic I could find to give an idea of what I need cut. Thanks!


----------



## BUFF

A Sawsall is the way to go, Plasma cutters are way cool but if you don't use one all the time they're a nut buster. Then there's the sparks to deal with, get a Milwakee "torch" blade (14-18tpi) for a Sawsall for $10.00 and let it rip.


----------



## stang2244

Do you think I'll be able to use a sawsall without taking the bed off? I would like to avoid that if at all possible. I'll be picking a couple of those blades up to at least give it a shot. Thanks!


----------



## BUFF

You should be able to do it, they do come in various lengths. You'll have to follow up with a grinder to get it down to be flush with the top of the bed. Pulling the bed isn't as bad as it may seem, it just takes some time and would probably be the easiest thing to do in the long run. 
So why do you want to cut it off?


----------



## stang2244

I took the old bed off and put the flatbed on so I can take it off if necessary, I just don't want to do it again. Especially since I added the dovetail section my cherry picker wont reach like I need it to. 

As for cutting it off, I am going to weld my own setup on it. The guy who I got the flatbed from put this hacked up headache rack on it and I want it gone. I'll let you know how the sawsall works tomorrow.


----------



## In2toys

Like Buff said, they make some short 2 inch or so blades. get a pack of them, They just don't last... Ditto on the nice score their Cold n tired.


----------



## LoneCowboy

what is the dovetail for?????

is it even legal???????


----------



## In2toys

I see a few truck beds like that out there. makes loading mowers easier, shorter ramps. not sure about the legality. I think the ones I see have a support going down from the end of the ramp to the hitch???


----------



## stang2244

Work in progress. There will be supports, rails, etc.. Yes it's for loading mowers etc. Lots of npr's run these types of beds. 
I used the TORCH blades and was able to cut that headache rack off. Thanks for the recommendation. Now I just have lots of grinding...


----------



## BUFF

I figured lawn guys used trailers to haul their equipment around, given a choice I'd have to think a trailer would be easier.


----------



## stang2244

Most guys probably do, but for the type of route this will be used it should be better this way. I also don't have to worry about one of my guys crashing it because they can't drive with a trailer.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1267142 said:


> Most guys probably do, but for the type of route this will be used it should be better this way. I also don't have to worry about one of my guys crashing it because they can't drive with a trailer.


Guys can't drive with a trailer..........do they have a set of ovaries and pee sitting down.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## stang2244

Possibly. Not worth my insurance rates to find out!


----------



## BUFF

Bummer man, do these guys ride their skateboards or have their mommy's drop them off at your place.......


----------



## stang2244

If you had to hire guys that you need to be able to trust with a truck and trailer day in and day out you'd understand. The general population isn't able to drive, back-up, and manuever with a trailer on a regular basis.


----------



## In2toys

I've had the 4500 & a dump trailer in a neighborhood in Castle pines before & had to back out. I wouldn't want to work in that type neighbor hood on a daily basis & deal with trailers... Plus, less maintenance, tires, registration, etc to deal with.


----------



## LoneCowboy

stang2244;1267258 said:


> If you had to hire guys that you need to be able to trust with a truck and trailer day in and day out you'd understand. The general population isn't able to drive, back-up, and manuever with a trailer on a regular basis.


this is SO TRUE.
When I went to CDL class, most of the people there had never driven anything bigger than regular sedan (you know, Honda accord sized sedan, not a 1979 Ford LTD sedan) and almost all of those had never pulled a trailer.

I was amazed. I mean I've been pulling a trailer of some type or another since I was 18. (don't get me wrong, semi's are a whole nother world, but still). It was amazing. I would watch guys just turn the front wheels to follow the curb (you know, with another 50' behind them) and just run over all kinds of ****.

CDL instructors earn their pay.

that's my solution to the problem BTW
CDL-A required. 
you know they can drive. they have been and are drug tested and you get a better class of driver. rates should go down.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Had a productive day. Got tons of work lined up starting in...MAY. I drove by a few contracts today, the monster pile that were in the pictures last month is a pitiful little mound.

I hope March and April don't let us down! 

Oh yeah, thank goodness for seasonals!!!


----------



## LoneCowboy

put down TONS (literally 8 tons) of fertilizer in the last few days, last day is tomorrow with another 2.5 tons and then back to manure.

will probably rain (which we need, but not right now, I'm almost caught up dang it)

the idiot drivers are all out today, must be the warm weather.


----------



## LoneCowboy

ok, I checked the weather a few hours ago and it said nothing about this
but this is what it says now for longmont (NWS, 9 news doesn't agree)

Thursday Night: Rain likely before midnight, then snow likely. Cloudy, with a low around 26. North wind 7 to 13 mph becoming southeast. Winds could gust as high as 20 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.


----------



## In2toys

of course as warm as it's been, 1 - 3 won't stick...


----------



## BUFF

I saw the same fore cast for Thursday, welcome to spring time in the Rockys......70+ deg one day and snow the next.


----------



## BUFF

NOAA's fore-cast for Longmont area is 2-4" tonight ending around 9am Friday. Starting off as rain and switching over around mid-night. Looks like it's going to be to the north of Denver from what I saw, bummer for most of the guys. 
It's starting to cool off pretty good at my place, 48*, about 5-8mph wind from the northernwest and clouds are hugging low to the foothills.
It's spring time in the Rocky's and anything can happen...........Thumbs Up


----------



## LoneCowboy

couple hours ago, they still said "maybe rain"

now
_
9NEWS Meteorologist Ashton Altieri says the main weather system will stay north of Denver. That means the farther north you go along the Front Range, the better chance there is for snow.

Accumulation around Denver, Boulder, Aurora, Lakewood and all other communities in the metro area should be less than 2 inches and most neighborhoods should see less than 1 inch. Any accumulation should also be limited to grassy surfaces, rooftops and vehicles for areas south of about 144th Avenue.

Ashton says most road surfaces in metro area are too warm to allow snow to stick.

Locations farther north around Fort Collins, Loveland and Greeley will likely see 3 to 6 inches of snow by around 9 a.m. on Friday while the Cheyenne, Wyo. area could see up to 8 inches. These areas are under a WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY until 6 a.m. on Friday._

forecast, means into the future, stupid MFer's.


----------



## BUFF

Not to sound narrow minded but I think Ashton likes show tunes, long walks and Pink is his favorite color................


----------



## rob_cook2001

BUFF;1268496 said:


> Not to sound narrow minded but I think Ashton likes show tunes, long walks and Pink is his favorite color................


Thanks David, I just spit Dr.Pepper all over my desk HAHAHA.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1268502 said:


> Thanks David, I just spit Dr.Pepper all over my desk HAHAHA.


Robert I've been know to cause that before and I'm more than happy to accommodated your humor needs.Thumbs Up


----------



## rob_cook2001

Are we getting any snow guys?
Robert


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1268573 said:


> Are we getting any snow guys?
> Robert


That would be the question of the evening, it's down to 38* now at my place and no moisture of any kind. Plenty of could coverage and it should just be a matter of time in theory.


----------



## BUFF

Got some white stuff falling out of the sky, flurries,,,,


----------



## LoneCowboy

just rain here.

doesn't mean I still don't have to get up to check all the time,but some nice rain.


----------



## In2toys

barely an inch on the grass out here in BFElbert


----------



## BUFF

Got about 3/4" on the grass, barely enough moisture to make mud.

Looks like another stellar job of weather fore-casting, I wonder how many winter storms for the front range they actually got right this year.


----------



## LoneCowboy

are we done?
is that it????????

supposed to be 50/60/70's thru the end of the week, which pretty much takes us to the end of March.


----------



## cold_and_tired

LoneCowboy;1269638 said:


> are we done?
> is that it????????
> 
> supposed to be 50/60/70's thru the end of the week, which pretty much takes us to the end of March.


I have a sneaking suspicion that we are. Hard to believe since March and April are typically our snowiest months.


----------



## BUFF

We'll have at least one more plowable event before summer sets in..........maybe. It was a pretty nice weekend though, got most of my spring clean up stuff at home and managed to get an hour or so on the dirt bike. Best of all was smokeing a prime rib......yum.


----------



## crazyskier537

I'm going to be in Breck this weekend for a week or two. Hows the weather looking up in summit county? They say it's going to snow like crazy the next couple weeks.


----------



## BUFF

crazyskier537;1270000 said:


> I'm going to be in Breck this weekend for a week or two. Hows the weather looking up in summit county? They say it's going to snow like crazy the next couple weeks.


It's spring, it's melting and it's still snowing in the high country. Snow should be good for the next 3 or so.


----------



## LoneCowboy

JHC
3 freaking flat tires in one day.

I LOVE working for free.


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1270091 said:


> JHC
> 3 freaking flat tires in one day.
> 
> I LOVE working for free.


Operator error?
Skid or truck, not that it really matters.......


----------



## crazyskier537

BUFF;1270057 said:


> It's spring, it's melting and it's still snowing in the high country. Snow should be good for the next 3 or so.


Well yeah, March is the snowiest month up there, but there's always exceptions. That's why I asked

Next 3 weeks?


----------



## Plow Babe

crazyskier537;1270000 said:


> I'm going to be in Breck this weekend for a week or two. Hows the weather looking up in summit county? They say it's going to snow like crazy the next couple weeks.


We're in Summit County. You will have an awesome time. More snow pack than in years, snow in small amounts expected all week, should give just enough to keep the powder fresh at 12,000 feet, but nice warm spring days. It's perfect spring skiing weather.


----------



## LoneCowboy

BUFF;1270093 said:


> Operator error?
> Skid or truck, not that it really matters.......


truck (dump) once
skid twice

operator error???????? You mean besides going into people's crappy pastures with junk all over them? no

man I hate the wind.
hate it.


----------



## BUFF

ah boobie traps in the pasture.......

I'll take the wind over bugs anyday


----------



## LoneCowboy

BUFF;1270344 said:


> ah boobie traps in the pasture.......
> 
> I'll take the wind over bugs anyday


my vote is neither.

at least bugs can be killed.


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1270346 said:


> my vote is neither.
> 
> at least bugs can be killed.


Not in Boulder County, they're protected like prairie dogs.....Thumbs Up


----------



## LoneCowboy

BUFF;1270390 said:


> Not in Boulder County, they're protected like prairie dogs.....Thumbs Up


SSS

:salute:


----------



## stang2244

I vote for wind as sucking the most. The wind today was effing ridiculous.


----------



## rob_cook2001

This wind has been crazy lateley. I need to plant some grass in a new hay field but I can't until this wind stops. Really don't feel like risking $6500 in seed blowing away.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1270901 said:


> I vote for wind as sucking the most. The wind today was effing ridiculous.


Actually the wind we get is due to Nebraska and Kansas SUCKING............

I had 83mph gust at my place last night, lost about a dozen shingles of the house and found somebody's lawn chair in a Cedar Tree wind break. I tied the chair to my mailbox with a sign saying "lost", I've done this before and every time it's gone that day.


----------



## LoneCowboy

rob_cook2001;1271091 said:


> This wind has been crazy lateley. I need to plant some grass in a new hay field but I can't until this wind stops. Really don't feel like risking $6500 in seed blowing away.


I've got a bunch of seed jobs waiting, but I'm afraid to loosen the dirt
not only is it dry as hell, but it's all going to blow away if I loosen it.

on the plus side

well, there is no plus side
where is the moisture?


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1271129 said:


> I've got a bunch of seed jobs waiting, but I'm afraid to loosen the dirt
> not only is it dry as hell, but it's all going to blow away if I loosen it.
> 
> on the plus side
> 
> well, there is no plus side
> where is the moisture?


Possibility of moisture this weekend so they claim. 
I believe the phrase "Dry as a Popcorn Fart" would describe our conditions. 
We're just lucky it's been a banner year in the high country for snow, otherwise we'd be totally hosed down here.


----------



## crazyskier537

Plow Babe;1270217 said:


> We're in Summit County. You will have an awesome time. More snow pack than in years, snow in small amounts expected all week, should give just enough to keep the powder fresh at 12,000 feet, but nice warm spring days. It's perfect spring skiing weather.


Haha yeah it's been a great season. I was there a couple weeks ago and the average was already beat.

Isn't there supposed to be a nice system moving in Friday/ Saturday and then Sunday/ Monday? My fingers are crossed!

"Friday and Saturday --SIGNIFICANT SNOW POSSIBLE-- -> On Friday and Saturday we expect strong low pressure to move through Colorado, with significant snow for all areas as the storm moves in benefitting southwest and western Colorado, then favoring the northern resorts on Saturday. More detail is coming as we move closer. CM"


----------



## BUFF

crazyskier537;1271287 said:


> Haha yeah it's been a great season. I was there a couple weeks ago and the average was already beat.
> 
> Isn't there supposed to be a nice system moving in Friday/ Saturday and then Sunday/ Monday? My fingers are crossed!
> 
> "Friday and Saturday --SIGNIFICANT SNOW POSSIBLE-- -> On Friday and Saturday we expect strong low pressure to move through Colorado, with significant snow for all areas as the storm moves in benefitting southwest and western Colorado, then favoring the northern resorts on Saturday. More detail is coming as we move closer. CM"


We've become rather hesitant in buying what these weather genius's have to say, they've been telling us lies all winter.........


----------



## BUFF

I just saw on 9news we're 32" behind on our snow fall for the season, no **** Sherlock.....
Supposedly we could get snow Sunday night, not sure what to think about that.......


----------



## LoneCowboy

bullcrap
it was 30%
now it's down to like 10%
and 50's all weekend.

it would take inches of rain just to make things slightly damp

MOG it's dry out.


----------



## crazyskier537

BUFF;1271853 said:


> I just saw on 9news we're 32" behind on our snow fall for the season, no **** Sherlock.....
> Supposedly we could get snow Sunday night, not sure what to think about that.......


Was this directed at me?

The high country resorts are having a great season. Maybe denver isn't though.


----------



## BUFF

crazyskier537;1272149 said:


> Was this directed at me?
> 
> The high country resorts are having a great season. Maybe denver isn't though.


Yes the high county has had a really good snow year, the - 32" is for the Front Range.


----------



## LoneCowboy

well
I give up on this year.
I cleaned out the truck today, pulling stakes tomorrow and taking the studded snows off.

TOTAL BUST of a year.


----------



## BUFF

It's as if your challenging mother nature.....bring it on Bit ch


----------



## Plow Babe

Most of March was relatively light, just an inch or two of snow at a time. But this last storm made up for it. We plowed 15" yesterday and another 6" today!


----------



## In2toys

Anybody deal with Integra Concrete out of longmont or loveland?


----------



## BUFF

So we've all come the realization winter is done for us (like it really showed up). This morning it was 40ish at home, I'm in Lake Havasu Az right now and it's 101deg. Holy crap it's hot and I cant wait to get back home. These people that live here are complely nuts.


----------



## stang2244

Damn do I wish I was in Havasu right now!! The wind here is really pissing me off.


----------



## BUFF

Boy I don't know a out that, I don't do heat at all guess it's the Nordic blood in me. Best thing about Havasu is In n Out Burger...


----------



## Plow Babe

This storm just hit with a fury. Temps went from 41 to 28 in the last 30 minutes. Total white-out, forecasts are for 7 - 12" of snow by tonight. This is supposed to spread to the Foothills & Denver later this afternoon east to I-25 with 3 - 4" of slushy snow, I know it's dry down there right now, but keep an eye out, this one may hit you after all.


----------



## BUFF

I hit the westside of the tunnel around 10a this morning and got hung up on it for about 40m. During that time it snowed about a 1 1/2" and traffic was a total mess. Vail pass had more slop/snow but traffic was moving along pretty good. I'm glad I hit it when I did. I've got a rain/snow mix and it starting to stick on the grass on the northside. What a change from Moab this morning, it was 68deg at 5 am.


----------



## LoneCowboy

rained, turned to snow, started to stick and then stopped
the sidewalks are now dry.

ugh


----------



## cold_and_tired

We had about an inch at midnight. I sat in the coffee shop until 2:00 am but we didn't get anymore accumulation. 

I wish we would get some snow to pad my bottom line. Fortunately, Saturday's wind will keep me busy doing fence repairs for a while. Eleven calls by 5:00 this afternoon.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Too bad we can't plow the rain. How's work for everyone?


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1281288 said:


> Too bad we can't plow the rain. How's work for everyone?


Yeah I think it's time to put up the plowing equipment and moth ball the leftover sand and ice melt till fall. 
My big commercial account drove me into doing there summer grounds care. I planned to get into this eventually but not as soon as I did, I just can't pass up opportunity's I guess. It's been an adventure to say the least getting everything line up and somewhat dialed in. I also spent my fair share of money putting this together, mowers and hand helds are spendy but it's all paid for just the way I like it.

How about you, keeping busy?


----------



## Plow Babe

6" again this morning. We've plowed nearly 18 feet of snow this season.


----------



## stang2244

BUFF;1281296 said:


> Yeah I think it's time to put up the plowing equipment and moth ball the leftover sand and ice melt till fall.
> My big commercial account drove me into doing there summer grounds care. I planned to get into this eventually but not as soon as I did, I just can't pass up opportunity's I guess. It's been an adventure to say the least getting everything line up and somewhat dialed in. I also spent my fair share of money putting this together, mowers and hand helds are spendy but it's all paid for just the way I like it.
> 
> How about you, keeping busy?


How is that account going for you David? Did you decide to do the fert on it or are you subbing it?


----------



## BUFF

Andy I took you lead and went to J D Landscapes, I went with the dimension pre em. Spread it about 3 wks ago and the grass looks like a golf course. So I owe you on that.
I bought a Scrag Tiger Cat with a 48" deck, not the biggest but it does what I need with ease. Its a really cool machine with alot of ca


----------



## RamPainting LLC

Alright, you guys can plow all my jobs! Started plowing October 25th and it's now the 27th Of April, 6 months of plowing 12+ events per month and more snow on the way this weekend. Might have to come down to Denver tomorrow and warm up a little


----------



## stang2244

I have had enough of this rain. Ya, we need the moisture, but not this bad. I can't get **** done.


----------



## BUFF

Yeah it's getting pretty moist at my place, yesterday we picked up 2 7/8" of rain. Mud all over the place and it's got down to 35 the other night.
One of the guys I work with lives a few miles east of Nederland and they got 14" of snow last night.


----------



## stang2244

It's crazy! I do a lot of work near I-25 & 144th and yesterday there was about 3-4" of hail everywhere. I was driving down Huron and there was a section of road about 100 yards long that had about 18" of water that had collected. Yesterday afternoon was absolute chaos in this general.


----------



## BUFF

Yeah I caught that on the 10:00 news, they can have it the rain is enough.
They also said some funnel clouds were spotted too.


----------



## In2toys

snowing out here right now...


----------



## cold_and_tired

Hey everyone, I think I'm going to sell my truck plow. I wanted to give you guys first dibs on it. 8' EZ Mount Xpress with wings. It's only three years old and got VERY little use last winter  . In fact, it still has another season left on the original cutting edge. She went in for warranty work last fall and the pump was replaced. It should still have two years left on the five year warranty. No rips, runs, snags or tears, it's in great shape.

The plow comes with everything truck side. Should fit 99-04 Ford Superduty's. Not sure if it will fit the newer trucks.

I may also be getting rid of my spreader. Salt Dogg TGS06. Comes with everything truck side as well.

Let the bidding begin!!

I'm also willing to trade for 12-14 ft pushers


----------



## BUFF

Tanner have you had enough of plowing with a crew cab long bed and going to skids and loaders?


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1285529 said:


> Tanner have you had enough of plowing with a crew cab long bed and going to skids and loaders?


All of my lots are wide open with the exception of one so plowing in my truck wasn't too much of a hassle. I'm just tired of wearing out my daily driver.

I'm getting a pretty sweet deal on a three machine lease (1 skid, 2 backhoes) and will be putting pushers on the backhoes and using the other plow on the skid for the detail work.

It also looks like I will be adding another shopping center to my route this year so we will need the bigger equipment just to keep up. I figure if I need a truck, I can always sub it out.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Someone tell Rob that my 8' skid pusher will most likely be up for sale too.


----------



## BUFF

I hear about the wear and tear factor, it's nice having a truck for plowing and another for running around too. 
It's good to hear you're route is growing, so is the deal you're working on with Wagner?


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1285535 said:


> I hear about the wear and tear factor, it's nice having a truck for plowing and another for running around too.
> It's good to hear you're route is growing, so is the deal you're working on with Wagner?


No, the $25 an hour deal for a skid didn't pan out. Thankfully too. I have only had a handful of skid jobs so far and they wouldn't have made enough money to pay the lease.

My salesman at Wagner is trying to put something together for me this winter. He thinks they can get me some pretty good rates considering I will have three pieces out for six months.

I have talked to all of my clients and have now signed my three biggest to seasonal contracts. They love having a set budget and knowing their snow plow guy won't go out of business halfway through the season.

Three out of the remaining four have all signed per push contracts and I think the other will follow suit shortly. No more hourly for me!!

No matter what kind of winter we have next year, I should be financially comfortable through the season.

Now I just need to get the money together for the pushers.


----------



## BUFF

I'd have a hard time selling seasonal contracts for snow to my customers and if I was on the other side of the table i'd have a hard time buying into it. As we all know our winters are as predictable as a pregnant women. 
But all the power to you if you can pull it off. 
I did get a seasonal for lawn-care which was an easy sell and they wanted to accrual it over 10 months. So I'll be getting my last check from this growing season in Feb 2012. 
I figured it would keep cash flow going till it snows and would help out with the snow season start up expenses; tires, de icer/sand, etc.......


----------



## stang2244

Can anyone give me some help with an HOA bid? Im trying to get into some plowing and have to include the plowing in this full maintenance bid. It's about 900ft of residential street and 900ft of sidewalk(4 feet wide). I can post a satelite shot of it when I get home but it's pretty straight forward. They didn't include the triggers or anything in the scope of work so I think I should just price it per push with different accumulation levels. Any help would be awesome.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1285562 said:


> Can anyone give me some help with an HOA bid? Im trying to get into some plowing and have to include the plowing in this full maintenance bid. It's about 900ft of residential street and 900ft of sidewalk(4 feet wide). I can post a satelite shot of it when I get home but it's pretty straight forward. They didn't include the triggers or anything in the scope of work so I think I should just price it per push with different accumulation levels. Any help would be awesome.


Andy,
A couple of things that should be known are; any parking areas, are driveways included, what shape the road and walks are in, where to you stack and is there ample room for them. Most of these subdivisions that I've seen are pretty tight when it comes to space.
Also what are you planning on using to do the job? 
I'll take a look at it.
David


----------



## cold_and_tired

stang2244;1285562 said:


> Can anyone give me some help with an HOA bid? Im trying to get into some plowing and have to include the plowing in this full maintenance bid. It's about 900ft of residential street and 900ft of sidewalk(4 feet wide). I can post a satelite shot of it when I get home but it's pretty straight forward. They didn't include the triggers or anything in the scope of work so I think I should just price it per push with different accumulation levels. Any help would be awesome.


Yeah, a little more info is needed. Specifically, the trigger. Zero tolerance properties will cost you a lot more than a property with a 4" trigger.

I do an HOA that has 60 driveways and about 1,400 ft of roadway. The labor costs are high because we have to hand shovel the front patios and in front of the garage door on every house. We also have to take all the snow down to one spot because we can't leave windrows in front of the driveways.

As far as pricing, I hate the standard per push system that relies on accumulation totals. There are just too many ways people can argue your bill. I have one property that is a 2" trigger. I told them that I would bill X amount every time that I clear the lot. I told them that I would clear the lot every 2" of accumulation. I have been plowing this lot for years and we have a great relationship. I would be hesitant to go per push with a customer that I didn't know.


----------



## stang2244

I figured I would need to give some more info. In the attached map I put red on the streets that get plowed and green on the sidewalk. No driveways, just the street that runs through the neighborhood and the sidewalk that runs along the edge of the neighborhood. The homeowners are responsible for their own sidewalks and driveways.

What would the best method be as far as pricing structure?

As for what equipment, I am thinking just a straight 8' plow on a 2500 with a cheap quad for the walk.


----------



## BUFF

Did they give you any expectations or guidelines to follow? Without knowing what they want your going to have a hard time honing in on the bid.
Per push vs seasonal and trigger points plays into the mix. Personally I prefer per push and triggers but that's just me.
I have mine setup with different cost for different amounts of accumulation. This may sound silly but it does play into how much time you're on the site and afterall we sell time.
You're going to have to do something with the snow on the street, leaving a windrow along the side of the road won't fly since the sidewalk is adjacent to the road. Also the culdisac won't be an option either so this means hauling it off.
Do you plan on shoveling the sidewalk or using a ATV and I assume you're going to use a truck for the road.
So once you have some much need info use your hourly rate and do the math.
Now providing you don't néed to haul snow I can see a 2 man crew with a truck and ATV being there for about 25m, shoveling the walk instead of a ATV it should take about 40m but your operating cost is lower.
This probally gives you more questions than answers but not knowing the scope of the expectations I'm in the dark.
Also I'd do a credit check on the HOA, they can be great to work for or you can get screwed too.


----------



## cold_and_tired

This is very similar to my other HOA. We take care of everything but there is nowhere to stack snow. The blade plows the road as usual but they take a VERY slow pass when against the curb. This leaves a narrow but tall windrow in the gutter.

The operator then comes back through and clears the windrows away from the driveways. We do 58 houses this way in 1-1.5 hours. You will only have a few minutes of ATV time but I charge a one hour minimum for everything.

For a typical 2-4" storm, I would charge around $150 for an hour of truck time and an hour on the ATV. Of course, your prices may vary from mine.


----------



## stang2244

Thanks David. I will need to talk to them and get more detail on how they want the snow removal to be triggered. The time estimate helps me a lot because I really wasn't sure on that. Is the idea of plowing every 2 inches a common thing? Also does it typically get cheaper per step up?(example: 2 inches costs 100, 4 inches costs 180, 6 inches costs 240, etc...) Or is it more common to charge a flat rate every 2 inches?


----------



## cold_and_tired

stang2244;1285610 said:


> Thanks David. I will need to talk to them and get more detail on how they want the snow removal to be triggered. The time estimate helps me a lot because I really wasn't sure on that. Is the idea of plowing every 2 inches a common thing? Also does it typically get cheaper per step up?(example: 2 inches costs 100, 4 inches costs 180, 6 inches costs 240, etc...) Or is it more common to charge a flat rate every 2 inches?


Typically guys will add 50% to each step up. 2-4" = $100, 4-6" = $150, 6-8" = $225 and so on.

Personally, I like plowing every 2". It's easier on machinery, production goes up and the chance for accidents goes down. I make more money also. Say we had a 6" storm and you plowed it once, you would get paid $150. Same storm but I came in every 2", I would get paid $300 because I plowed three times.

Also, there is less of a chance of the contractor saying "We got 6" of snow" and the property manager saying "No, we only got 5.75" of snow". That could mean a $75 dollar difference to you. Where do you measure? How does it get documented?

There is some risk with it though. If we catch a big storm and I can only get to the lot every 6", I lose money. That's where backhoes and pushers come into play.


----------



## BUFF

My recipe goes something like this for commercial properties. 1-2" I shovel the walks, I charge by the foot with a minimum charge to cover windshield time and this includes de icer.
2-4" rate includes shoveling and de icer app and every 2" increment beyond 4" gets a 40% increase. This seems to work very well with the way I'm set up.
Comerical properties that I have are set up this way, retail properties typically have a trace as a trigger and you end up up camping out for the duration of the storm. Robert Cook can testify to that and I don't see the allure to that, but that's just me.
My experience with HOA's is they go for 4" triggers but they're subdivisions out in the county and not in town. Since this property is in town I'd have think 2" for the road and 1" for the walk is what they're looking.


----------



## stang2244

Thanks to both of you for all the information!! I'm going to put some numbers together after I talk to them and I'll let you know what I get. I do like the idea of going out more frequently and getting a few bucks less per push. I've always wondered what numbers you guys go off of if there is ever a billing dispute as far as accumulation totals.


----------



## cold_and_tired

stang2244;1285620 said:


> Thanks to both of you for all the information!! I'm going to put some numbers together after I talk to them and I'll let you know what I get. I do like the idea of going out more frequently and getting a few bucks less per push. I've always wondered what numbers you guys go off of if there is ever a billing dispute as far as accumulation totals.


Just make sure you do the math and that going out more times actually makes you more money. That's an easy mistake to make.


----------



## LoneCowboy

HOA'S are a giant ******* PITA

they'll want a 6" trigger or for you to just be on call
they whine about EVERYTHING
and then they whine about the price

GET A CONTRACT

roads are really fast. 2 passes one way, 2 passes the other, boom done, move on.
eats cutting edges though (cuz you are going really fast and it gets hot)

Yeah, I'm still bitter about this suckfest of a winter.


----------



## BUFF

Well boys and gal, the summer solstice has come and gone, so that means winters coming.Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## cold_and_tired

Don't ruin it for me. For some reason, I am having a record summer. It's pretty sad that "record summer" means that, for the first time in a long time, I am actually making a profit.


----------



## BUFF

Well Tanner I hate to say it but the summer bucks have been steady and good in comparison to plowing, but I hate the heat and really enjoy the snow.
Besides my post seemed fitting.


----------



## cold_and_tired

We should try to get another lunch meeting together. I have stuff to sell.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1288960 said:


> We should try to get another lunch meeting together. I have stuff to sell.


Tanner I was thinking about the lunch thing too, but late summer like September.
You should post a list of what you have to sell in the mean time.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Alright guys, I am going to make the switch to backhoes and pushers for the next few years. I need to sell my truck blade, spreader and (more than likely) my skid push box.

Newer 8' Meyer EZ Mount Xpress with wings. I bought the plow new and it just finished it's third season. This plow was on my daily driver and lived the easy life. In fact, there is still another season or so left on the ORIGINAL cutting edge. It went in for warranty work last fall an was given a whole new pump. Other than that, there have been no problems. Nothing is bent or broken. Everything truck side is included as well. Asking $3,200 OBO

I'm also selling my Buyers TGS06 tailgate spreader. It's in perfect working condition and has no damage. I built a custom hopper screen for the top of it to keep clumps from clogging things up. It will run rapid thaw easily. The spreader just completed it's second season. Controller and wiring are included. Asking $600 OBO

The push box is an 8' Buyers Scoop Dogg skid steer model. It just finished it's third season. It's in great condition other than a bent shoe. The rubber has been adjusted once and still has tons of life in it. Colorado pusher so you know it's rust free. I don't have a price nailed down on this one yet but I'll take offers.

I am in the market for two 12' backhoe pushers. Prefer Protech or Buyers but I don't mind taking a look at others.

Everything is put away for the summer in the storage unit so new pics are hard to come by. I do have some from this winter that accurately show the condition of everything.

If you guys are interested or know someone that may be interested, shoot me a PM with an offer or feel free to call. 719-434-8755


----------



## LoneCowboy

cold_and_tired;1288954 said:



> Don't ruin it for me. For some reason, I am having a record summer. It's pretty sad that "record summer" means that, for the first time in a long time, I am actually making a profit.


lucky *******
been pretty slow for us so far.
down quite a bit year over year gross revenue. (of course a good 10k/20 invoices of that is the fact it completely failed to snow!!!!!!!)

it just needs to keep raining so the stuff grows.


----------



## stang2244

This summer has been great so far. Staying busy, starting to branch out into more landscaping too. I just got a 2008 F-250 and I'm looking for some help. I've never owned a diesel and I just want to make sure I maintain it properly. Robert, I know you have a truck that is similar and was wondering if you could give me any pointers. I have talked to people here and there but just want to make sure I'm changing the oil at the proper intervals along with the appropriate filters and other fluids. Thanks in advance!


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1290588 said:


> This summer has been great so far. Staying busy, starting to branch out into more landscaping too. I just got a 2008 F-250 and I'm looking for some help. I've never owned a diesel and I just want to make sure I maintain it properly. Robert, I know you have a truck that is similar and was wondering if you could give me any pointers. I have talked to people here and there but just want to make sure I'm changing the oil at the proper intervals along with the appropriate filters and other fluids. Thanks in advance!


Hey Andy congrats on the pick up, I've got 45k on my 08 and had no real problems. The dealer did "reflash" the ECM at around 35k when the engine idiot light came on. I did get a emissions related recall notice a couple of weeks ago, I haven't had a chance to bring it in yet so I can't really tell you whats going on there and my wonderful wife was "cleaning up" and pitched the notice. I have a 6spd manual trans and average 16.3 mpg just tooling around. on the hi way I get 18.5 mpg.
All I can say is read the owners manual, follow the service intervals, and make sure you buy good fuel. In the winter I run Power Service fuel treatment to prevent gelling and if you gell up you'll need to replace all the fuel filters so you may want to carry spares. Also see if your truck is include in the recent re call.
If you plan to run a plow on it I'd suggest replacing the front coils and shocks, I put a Bilstien coils and shocks on the front, it raised the frontend about 2-21/2" and slightly Bumper, I also felt the front end was spongy and didn't like it handled. 
I've found all the diesels I've own shred the back tires, this could because of my big a$$ feet smashing down on the peddle or pulling a trailer in the mtns. All I have to say is buy good tires and rotate them often. Before I bought a set of GY Duratracs I had a set of BFG AT's on it and they were shot at 20k and they're rated for 40k. I lucked out and Discount tire stood behind the warranty and credited me 50% of the cost of the tires.
If you treat it good and keep the service up it's last you a long time, my 00 7.3 had 198k on it when I got my 08 and it never was in the dealer once. Heck it still had the original u joints. ball joints, clutch in it all I did was the routine service.

So I'm thinking lunch in September after things start to slow down and before hunting starts up.
Buff


----------



## stang2244

BUFF;1291199 said:


> Hey Andy congrats on the pick up, I've got 45k on my 08 and had no real problems. The dealer did "reflash" the ECM at around 35k when the engine idiot light came on. I did get a emissions related recall notice a couple of weeks ago, I haven't had a chance to bring it in yet so I can't really tell you whats going on there and my wonderful wife was "cleaning up" and pitched the notice. I have a 6spd manual trans and average 16.3 mpg just tooling around. on the hi way I get 18.5 mpg.
> All I can say is read the owners manual, follow the service intervals, and make sure you buy good fuel. In the winter I run Power Service fuel treatment to prevent gelling and if you gell up you'll need to replace all the fuel filters so you may want to carry spares. Also see if your truck is include in the recent re call.
> If you plan to run a plow on it I'd suggest replacing the front coils and shocks, I put a Bilstien coils and shocks on the front, it raised the frontend about 2-21/2" and slightly Bumper, I also felt the front end was spongy and didn't like it handled.
> I've found all the diesels I've own shred the back tires, this could because of my big a$$ feet smashing down on the peddle or pulling a trailer in the mtns. All I have to say is buy good tires and rotate them often. Before I bought a set of GY Duratracs I had a set of BFG AT's on it and they were shot at 20k and they're rated for 40k. I lucked out and Discount tire stood behind the warranty and credited me 50% of the cost of the tires.
> If you treat it good and keep the service up it's last you a long time, my 00 7.3 had 198k on it when I got my 08 and it never was in the dealer once. Heck it still had the original u joints. ball joints, clutch in it all I did was the routine service.
> 
> So I'm thinking lunch in September after things start to slow down and before hunting starts up.
> Buff


David, I had no idea you had that truck. I thought you had the flatbed. Thanks for all the info. Is there something I can do to mine to get the mpg your talking about? I have the auto tranny but otherwise it sounds like the same truck. I'm getting 10.5 mpg and that's a mix of city/hwy and a bit of light towing. I feel like I should be able to get at least a couple more mpg out of it. I am in love with the power! It is still going to take some time to get used to the increase in maintenance costs.

I agree with the September lunch idea. Seems like everyone has disappeared from the boards so who knows if we can get people out.

Andy


----------



## BUFF

I've got two trucks, ****** is my work truck for plowing/towing my mower trailer and the 08 is what I use for everything else.
Everyone I know has Auto's and they don't get near the mileage I'm getting. A couple of things come in to play IMO; I typically drive county roads and cruise along at 45mph with very little stop and go stuff, when I take off I take it easy and don't really give a ***** about "getting the hole-shot" (most of the time), being a stick I have control of what RPM I'm running and I've found by controlling the RPM I also have some control of the DPF. I've found the more the DPF kicks on the worst mileage which makes sense because it uses fuel to burn the soot. By running 1800-2000 RPM the DPF only kicks on once a tank of fuel and it's only for a very short time. I've played around with driving habits a bunch and found this to be the best way to squeeze the most MPG out of it. On the flip side I truely believe the 6.4 was built to run a auto, the motor is very RPM sensitive in comparison to the 7.3's I've had and the 5.9 Cummins I had back in the early - mid 90's. With a stick you have to be pretty quick with a shift when starting off, especially when pulling a trailer The turbos need to spool up quick, were the 7.3's had more bottom end to get rolling until the turbo started to build boost. 
I won't mess with the motor at all, sure you can get more power out of them but really how much more do you need. You may want to take it to the dealer and tell them the mileage sucks, you may have a down level ECM program, also I'd start play around with how you drive it, you may want to try running it around in tow mode when in town. I think by doing so you may be able to have some control on how often the DPF kicks on. I've never own a auto in anything and always found sticks yeild better mileage. 
Now this might get you going a bit but ****** has a 460 in it with a 5spd stick and I average 12.5mpg empty and 10 pulling my 20ft trailer. I'm in the process of making the 460 breathe better by changing the cat and muffler to a free flow and building a cold air type intake. I hope to pick up 2-3mpg out of it.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Sounds like you need a plow for that new truck Andy! I know a guy selling a beautiful Meyer.


----------



## stang2244

cold_and_tired;1291557 said:


> Sounds like you need a plow for that new truck Andy! I know a guy selling a beautiful Meyer.


Haha. First I need some accounts.....then we can talk.

David,

I have been looking at it and plan on doing a dpf/cat delete on my truck asap. I will be getting a tuner with the dpf delete function and have heard of gains anywhere from 3-7mpg. Obviously I won't be smog legal so I will have to swap the original pieces back in every couple of years. At this point, I will pay for these mods in about 15 tanks of fuel, not to mention it frees the motor up a lot! I have been really watching how I'm driving it(rmps, boost, etc..) and I think I'm getting right around 12-12.5 mpg on this tank.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Hey guys, long time no talk lol. A ton of my hay customers planted corn so i have been doing hay and working a regular job lol. Been spending all my free time doing a bunch of long range shooting. I am starting to get pumped for winter so you all should see me on here more often.
How has everyone been? 
Andy, you have a pm.
Robert


----------



## BUFF

Hey look who's back........heck Robert I figured you've moved on to greener pastures. 
A real job.....uhmmmm welcome to the club So what are you doing know?

I still have those steel plates for ballast if you want.

The cold of winter won't come soon enough for me, I hate the heat and get real cranky in the summer. It's even to hot to go shooting IMO unless you do it at sunrise but hopefully that will all change in a couple of weeks. I'm heading up to my in-laws place in Medicine Bow Wyo in August to brush up on long range shooting in the wind for Antelope season. I've found the range is only good for getting a group on paper and then you need to get into a true hunting scenario with wind and landmarks to gage distance. Plus it's a hoot running around on the ranch just doing whatever.

Andy I'm sure Robert has filled you in on the DPF delete, personally the hassle of putting in on/taking it back off when you take it in to the dealer doesn't outweigh the benefits.
Being a work truck down time is everything, lets say it throws a code and goes into limp mode or just quits entirely on you. You have to get it home, put all the stock stuff back on and then take it to the dealer. So now you're not on the job you're fiddling around with the truck for a day before you can take it into the shop. I guess I'm at the point in life were hot roding something is done to hobby rides and not money makers. Uhm I'm getting old.....


----------



## rob_cook2001

No greener pastures yet, but might be buying a farm in Wyoming next year. I am Running heavy equipment but still putting up a fair amount of hay.
I do still want those plates, ill send you a pm.
Andy, dont Listen to David.... He is getting old lol. Stock trucks SUCK.
Robert


----------



## BUFF

Stock may suck but they are reliable and predictable. Key ingredients for a successful business.
I'm all about tweaking stuff and seeing just how much you can get out of a motor but not on a driver, save that for toys.

Anybody going to the Mopar Nationals this weekend? Something about burnt Nitro Methane in the afternoon really gets me wound up.


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1293155 said:


> Stock may suck but they are reliable and predictable. Key ingredients for a successful business.
> I'm all about tweaking stuff and seeing just how much you can get out of a motor but not on a driver, save that for toys.
> 
> Anybody going to the Mopar Nationals this weekend? Something about burnt Nitro Methane in the afternoon really gets me wound up.


I wish I could!! I bought my tickets months ago but the extended family dropped the dates for the vacation on me and we leave on Friday.

My neighbor bought them from me. Should be fun for him though, he has never been to a drag race before. I took my wife a few years ago and she almost wet herself during the first nitro run. I guess words just can't describe the feeling of being 50 ft from 8,000 horses. Her brother jumped about a foot in the air when we were watching the first warm up of the morning.

I love watching their nitro cherries get popped!! :laughing:

P.S. Anyone want to buy my plow or spreader?


----------



## stang2244

David- I agree, I want reliablility much more than power. I can't afford to have any of my trucks down for days at a time. I drive this thing like an old man. I feel it's a safe way to crank out a few more mpg which is key when I have to fill this beast twice a week!

I went last yeat to the Nationals. Got to sit in the top eliminator club on Sunday. Definitely a good time!


----------



## BUFF

Well that's a total bummer Tanner a once a year event takes priority in my house. Worst case you start vacation a day or two late, but every wife sees thing differently.
For some reason race fuel and nitro gives me a buzz and it's legal too..
I'm going with a first timer and he's going to freak between the smell and the sensation of all that power.


----------



## rob_cook2001

That is one hell of an event. I was going to go with a friend but I need to spend the weekend working on our race trucks so we can play at truck fest. Anyone going up for that this year?
Robert


----------



## BUFF

Andy remember what I said about being able to take the truck to the dealer without having to mess around? Well Thursday my 08 lost boost and the engine light came on, called the dealer, dropped it off and picked it up Friday afternoon. The truck has 44K on it and the EGR valve crapped out. I had to laugh about this, by it being stock I didn't miss a beat and was able to hit the races. Even though it was friggin hot it beat putting a DPF on to take it in.


----------



## stang2244

David-- That's a perfect argument for not doing the dpf delete. That sucks you had the problem though. Glad it was fixed easily. I believe I am out of the warranty period for my truck anyway so that wouldn't help me a ton. I have been able to squeeze 11.5-12 mpg by really paying attention to my driving. I think I am going to eventually bite the bullet and do the delete. Even if it only bumps me to 13-14 mpg it will be work it.


----------



## BUFF

Andy given the mix of driving I image you're doing that mileage really isn't not to bad.
I'm pretty sure Emissions components are warrantied much longer than everything else. 
In the case the EGR valve from what I understand most delete it when they do the DPF delete.
I totally get where you're coming from with what you're trying to do, my '00 7.3 before I got the 6.4 was tweaked and I never had a problem with it. I got the 6.4 because the '00 had 200k on it and it started to need some work because stuff was just getting worn out. Heck it had the original clutch, ball joints, U joints,etc......you get the picture. When I got the '08 I knew a few guys that had them and they had some issue's with them. So I went for the extended warranty that covered everything for 200k, this is the main reason why tweaking it isn't in the cards for this truck. Yeah I'm old but with age everything has a time and place.


----------



## LoneCowboy

emissions components (on any vehicle) are covered for 100k (by law)
of course, they'll claim they aren't emissions components.

if you take all that BS off you won't pass diesel emissions either (coming soon to everywhere, yeah, more fees and regulations) which after the truck is 7 years old (I think) you have to do it every year.


----------



## bsuds

Hey guys,

I have a question. I have a great client who has the potential to give me a great amount of business in the future, and currently I have been plowing several properties for them for several years, and now they have asked for a proposal an hour away from my route. I don't have a truck in this area of town so there is now way I can service this area, because as you we have limited time to service our routs during a storm, and I only care to provide the best service. 

The question is, should I just say thank you for inquiring about the proposal, but currently we don't cover this area of town, but we are looking for business in this other area of town, which is our main service area. Or should I sub it out, and possibly build a route in the distant area possibly next year. 

I feel like I should not turn it down, because if a small business keeps turning down work they will never grow, but I also now that there are issues whith dealing with subs. 

Please let me know what you guys think.


----------



## BUFF

bsuds;1295873 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a question. I have a great client who has the potential to give me a great amount of business in the future, and currently I have been plowing several properties for them for several years, and now they have asked for a proposal an hour away from my route. I don't have a truck in this area of town so there is now way I can service this area, because as you we have limited time to service our routs during a storm, and I only care to provide the best service.
> 
> The question is, should I just say thank you for inquiring about the proposal, but currently we don't cover this area of town, but we are looking for business in this other area of town, which is our main service area. Or should I sub it out, and possibly build a route in the distant area possibly next year.
> 
> I feel like I should not turn it down, because if a small business keeps turning down work they will never grow, but I also now that there are issues whith dealing with subs.
> 
> Please let me know what you guys think.


I'd consider subbing it out providing you have the "right" guy, networking is a 2 way street and we all win from it in the long run.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Damn it has been hot... Spent the last week and 1/2 getting ready for truckfest and racing on Sunday. I am sun burnt and trying to ketch up on stuff I blew off to finish the truck but it all payed off. Took 3rd place in the prostreet class and ran a new best of 11.509 at 120mph!!!
I am ready for winter.
Robert


----------



## stang2244

That's a ridiculous time! I am pretty sure I saw you hanging out around your black 4 door Ford. Looked like you but I couldn't remember for sure after only seeing you at Famous Daves. It was damn hot out there Sunday but I enjoyed watching some big trucks run down the strip. Any idea what a stock 6.4 runs?....17-18?


----------



## rob_cook2001

A stock 6.4 can break into a 16 with a boosted launch. My crew cab with just a tuner, dpf delete and intake will run a 13.2 pretty consistently. Were you at truckfest stang?
We were racing the little silver dodge and my brothers white 6.4.
Robert


----------



## stang2244

Ya I went out to truck fest for a bit. What hp tune are you hitting 13.2 with? That's impressive!


----------



## rob_cook2001

innovatives xtream race


----------



## rob_cook2001

Hey guys, there is a pull in keenesburg on sat starting at 5 if anyone wants to come pull or watch.
Robert


----------



## BUFF

:laughing:


rob_cook2001;1297562 said:


> Hey guys, there is a pull in keenesburg on sat starting at 5 if anyone wants to come pull or watch.
> Robert


Isn't Keensburg out by Cheyenne Wells on the Kansas state line.......

So where is this event taking place? I was thinking about hitting the races in Erie but maybe I'll hit this instead and I'll bring those steel plates for ballast I've been tripping over.


----------



## rob_cook2001

LOL it will be at the fairgrounds, right across the street from the American legion.
It starts at 5pm. 
Ya I need to pick up those plates before you throw them through my windshield Haha


----------



## rob_cook2001

Winter is coming everyone.... WAKE UP lol


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1301170 said:


> Winter is coming everyone.... WAKE UP lol


Robert what rock are you hiding under, 100 degrees in late August............ it's going to be awhile for the blacktop to cool down.


----------



## cold_and_tired

rob_cook2001;1301170 said:


> Winter is coming everyone.... WAKE UP lol


I'm very awake! My contracts are all signed. Now I just need to sell my plow and spreader and pick up another pusher or two.


----------



## LoneCowboy

I haven't even sent them out, much less gotten anything done.

totally unmotivated to do snow this year.
been such a damn bust for such a couple years.
my guys made more than me.


----------



## cold_and_tired

It's gonna be a good winter, I can feel it!! Who's organizing the lunch this year? Can we maybe meet on the south end of Denver this time?


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1302893 said:


> It's gonna be a good winter, I can feel it!! Who's organizing the lunch this year? Can we maybe meet on the south end of Denver this time?


Tanner sounds like you're the chairperson for setting up lunch........Thumbs Up


----------



## rob_cook2001

BUFF;1302922 said:


> Tanner sounds like you're the chairperson for setting up lunch........Thumbs Up


Ill 2nd that David lol


----------



## cold_and_tired

Can do!!! Does sometime in October work fine?


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1303135 said:


> Can do!!! Does sometime in October work fine?


The earlier in the month the better, I have prairie goats tags to fill along with some not so fun stuff.....


----------



## cold_and_tired

How does Saturday, October 1 work? Any recommendations for a place closer to the south end of Denver?


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1304144 said:


> How does Saturday, October 1 work? Any recommendations for a place closer to the south end of Denver?


I can work with that date.........
Don't have a clue as to where to go though, I'm not really all that familiar with what's down that way. As long as they serve grilled or smoked mammals I'm good with what ever.Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

So what are the odds we'll see fresh snow on the higher peaks when the weather clears out?
It sure would be a great way for customers to think about what's to come........

There's a Famous Daves BBQ (same chain we went to last year) off of Arapahoe and South Parker (Aurora). It appears to be very easy to get to for all. Any thoughts?????


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1304730 said:


> So what are the odds we'll see fresh snow on the higher peaks when the weather clears out?
> It sure would be a great way for customers to think about what's to come........
> 
> There's a Famous Daves BBQ (same chain we went to last year) off of Arapahoe and South Parker (Aurora). It appears to be very easy to get to for all. Any thoughts?????


I'm hoping the peaks have a nice dusting to them. I'm in winter mode right now and ready for the change in season. That's the beauty of Colorado. It's either summer or winter. Let's not forget that on September 22 of 2009, we got our first snow (at least in my neck of the woods).

I vote yes for Famous Daves!


----------



## BUFF

I've been digging the cooler temps, it's dropped into the low 40's a couple nights and day time temps have been much better than the 90-100's crap. With it being cooler gives me motivation to pull out the snow stuff to get ready for the winter instead of holding off till it's needed like last year....

Well that's 2 for Daves so far....


----------



## In2toys

sounds good to me. With the added construction around there, are they still there? Never been there, so never know.


----------



## cold_and_tired

In2toys;1304842 said:


> sounds good to me. With the added construction around there, are they still there? Never been there, so never know.


Glad you're back Jerry. How did you fair this summer? According to their website, they are still there. Arapahoe and Parker Rd.


----------



## In2toys

still kicking.... kinda slow compared to last summer. Hope the winters better this year than last...


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1304843 said:


> Glad you're back Jerry. How did you fair this summer? According to their website, they are still there. Arapahoe and Parker Rd.


I called and they are still open, well at least the phone service lead me to believe that.
They open at 11a BTW

Don't what to sound like a tree hugger but if anyone has an interest in Truck Pooling I'm up for it. I'm heading south on I-25 from Berthoud.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1304843 said:


> Glad you're back Jerry. How did you fair this summer? According to their website, they are still there. Arapahoe and Parker Rd.


I called and they are still open, well at least the phone service lead me to believe that.
They open at 11a BTW

Don't want to sound like a tree hugger but if anyone has an interest in Truck Pooling I'm up for it. I'm heading south on I-25 from Berthoud.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Count me in. Want to meet off of hw 7 and 25 and Ill drive the rest of the way David?
Robert


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1304967 said:


> Count me in. Want to meet off of hw 7 and 25 and Ill drive the rest of the way David?
> Robert


Yeah Robert that works, heck we could just meet and the Famous Daves parking lot.
Brian (Lone CBoy) would probably also ride along too if he's going and that leaves room for one more. Andy, Marcus, Bueller, Bueller, Ferris Bueller.............:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BUFF

Ram Painting in Winter Park posted a picture of peak coverd with some fresh, here:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1304978&posted=1#post1304978

Hope it's clear in the morning so I can see what Longs Peak and Mount Meeker got.Thumbs Up


----------



## cold_and_tired

It's gonna be a great winter!!! I suppose that anything more than last year would be considered a great winter.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1305097 said:


> It's gonna be a great winter!!! I suppose that anything more than last year would be considered a great winter.


Well I hope so too, been able to build up some cushion in the bank over the summer and would like to continue that trend.
renewals are going out today and I'm doing some marketing in a subdivision close to me. There's 40 homes that range from $625K-1M in value, I'm bound to pick up a couple of winter or summer gigs out of it.


----------



## Diablo

Hello Gentlemen, so....I'm looking for a cheap plow for a 1985 Bronco and/or a 1997 F-150. Wasn't really planning on pushing anything this year, mostly just farming out my landscaping guys to Tanner......but with the opportunity to pick up maintenance on a couple of big commercials, I think I'll need to plow a bit. If anyone has a plow that would work for cheap (less than $1,000 or so on the truck), please let me know......

Oh yeah, and Tanner....the guy at the apartment complex is going to give me transparency on the current contract, so that will put me in good position to take that job if the money is right. If I can't get a plow set-up to push that lot, we might be talking some more about plans to conquer the world


----------



## BUFF

Diablo;1305970 said:


> Hello Gentlemen, so....I'm looking for a cheap plow for a 1985 Bronco and/or a 1997 F-150. Wasn't really planning on pushing anything this year, mostly just farming out my landscaping guys to Tanner......but with the opportunity to pick up maintenance on a couple of big commercials, I think I'll need to plow a bit. If anyone has a plow that would work for cheap (less than $1,000 or so on the truck), please let me know......
> 
> Oh yeah, and Tanner....the guy at the apartment complex is going to give me transparency on the current contract, so that will put me in good position to take that job if the money is right. If I can't get a plow set-up to push that lot, we might be talking some more about plans to conquer the world


Hey Diablo you should plan on going to lunch in a few weeks and you'll be quick to recognized calling us "Gentlemen" is way overkill........:laughing::laughing:

As far as the plow goes the phrase "you get what you pay" says it all. Not saying you may get lucky and find something, even luckier if it fits your truck but there's a reason why it's $1K. You don 't need to buy new but you going to at least buy something that parts are still available for and that hasn't been patched together. If you don't have the funds to get something decent or good I'd suggest you hold off until you do. You'd be money a head in the long run and with out the headaches, JMO


----------



## BUFF

Diablo check this out, this may be your lucky day

http://denver.craigslist.org/pts/2587655667.html


----------



## Diablo

Thanks Buff, on it!


----------



## RamPainting LLC

Might see more snow tomorrow night, above 8500'


----------



## BUFF

RamPainting said:


> Might see more snow tomorrow night, above 8500'


So they say..........sure would be nice to see.


----------



## BUFF

Well on the way home today there was a small break in the clouds and Longs Peak was looking pretty white. 

Leaves are starting to get that yellow tint to them, yes I believe the change in season has begun. 

Time to pull out the plow and spreader for a little pre-season maintenance and paint job. 

There a snow/ice expo/conference in Estes Park the last week of September 28-30. Can't justify to buy anything but plan to check things out. 


Diablo did you ever check out that Western on C-list?


----------



## Diablo

Buff, I did check it out but unfortunately somebody beat me to it........


----------



## BUFF

Diablo;1308580 said:


> Buff, I did check it out but unfortunately somebody beat me to it........


Bummer, maybe next time


----------



## rob_cook2001

David, do you have any info on the snow/ice expo?? Anything on line about it? Thanks.
Robert


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1309916 said:


> David, do you have any info on the snow/ice expo?? Anything on line about it? Thanks.
> Robert


Robert here's a link: http://westernsnowandice.com/
I'd have to think the exhibits are free or close to free to look at. You'll see and freak out when you see the conference prices.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Just a reminder fellas:

LUNCH MEETING:

Saturday, October 1
12 Noon
Famous Daves
15725 E. Briarwood Circle
Aurora, CO 80016

Hope to see everyone there!!


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1310100 said:


> Just a reminder fellas:
> 
> LUNCH MEETING:
> 
> Saturday, October 1
> 12 Noon
> Famous Daves
> 15725 E. Briarwood Circle
> Aurora, CO 80016
> 
> Hope to see everyone there!!


Planning on it, a head count would probably good to know so you (the organizer) can get a table.Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

BUFF;1309925 said:


> Robert here's a link: http://westernsnowandice.com/
> I'd have to think the exhibits are free or close to free to look at. You'll see and freak out when you see the conference prices.


Robert I called the conference just to see if there was a fee for the exhibits only, they require a 1 day session fee of $75.00. I don't think I'll be heading up there to window shop, what a rip off.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Sounds like a jack job to me David.
Robert


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1310433 said:


> Sounds like a jack job to me David.
> Robert


For $75.00 there should be a happy ending or a t-shirt or hat that says "I spent $75.00 for this stupid ......."


----------



## LoneCowboy

BUFF;1310376 said:


> Robert I called the conference just to see if there was a fee for the exhibits only, they require a 1 day session fee of $75.00. I don't think I'll be heading up there to window shop, what a rip off.


We went last year
there was no fee. (or at least nobody collected)
we just wandered the vendor booths.

It's really set up for governments. 
a. ridiculous money
b. stupid **** that nobody else would use
c. big stuff (huge stuff)

but it was interesting.
only need a few hours, certainly not all day nor would it be worth more than $5 or so.


----------



## stang2244

Wow, I haven't been on in a month and there's like 3 pages of posts. I think I am in for October 1st at Famous Daves. I would love to car pool with you guys coming down from the north but I may have to leave a bit early so I will probably just meet down there. 

About a month ago I got a tuner/dpf & cat delete/intake for my truck and WOW. It is a different animal. Fuel mileage got a bit of a bump, going from 11.2ish to about 14.0ish. That is with a mix of city/hwy towing/unloaded. That little boost saves me about $125 a month in diesel. 

I just dusted off my shovels, so I guess I'm ready for snow now too haha.


----------



## rob_cook2001

What kind of tuner did you go with? Who tuned it?
Robert


----------



## stang2244

I just went with an H & S off the shelf type. I did all the install (exhaust and intake) and "tuned" it myself. All that consisted of is plugging it in, following the install prompts on the screen, and selecting the transmission tune and motor tune.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1311799 said:


> Wow, I haven't been on in a month and there's like 3 pages of posts. I think I am in for October 1st at Famous Daves. I would love to car pool with you guys coming down from the north but I may have to leave a bit early so I will probably just meet down there.


Andy I plan to head north from lunch around 1:30 ish, if this works I have a open seat.


----------



## cold_and_tired

I'm going to put us down for 10 people on Saturday. I've got two coming that aren't on the forum and it sounds like Mike (Diablo) might be coming as well. Sound about right?


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1313804 said:


> I'm going to put us down for 10 people on Saturday. I've got two coming that aren't on the forum and it sounds like Mike (Diablo) might be coming as well. Sound about right?


Tanner that sounds like it should work, see you Saturday.

Robert if you still want to truck pool I'll pick you up at I-25/Hwy 7 (Famous Daves) around 11:15a.

Andy if you want to jump into there's room.


----------



## stang2244

David- I'll let you know within the next day or so. I just have to make sure the timing works. Thanks for offering!


----------



## stang2244

David- looks like I'll have to drive down myself.


----------



## rob_cook2001

So is anyone getting any snow today?? And how was lunch?
Sorry I couldn't make it, had some family stuff come up


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1319638 said:


> So is anyone getting any snow today?? And how was lunch?
> Sorry I couldn't make it, had some family stuff come up


When I went out to mow this morning before the rain it looked like the snow line was about 7000-7500 ft. On the way home some of the rain appeared to be on the verge of being snow. Right now it's 39* at my house and raining pretty good. I wouldn't be surprised if it turned to snow tonight.

Lunch was good even though only Tanner, Diablo (sorry man I suck with names), Andy and me showed up. We sat around and shot the **** for about 3hrs or so.


----------



## cold_and_tired

We ended up with about 5" on the grass in Monument and had to push most of my sidewalks. We only had a few spots on the asphalt that snow stuck to...not enough to push though.


----------



## rob_cook2001

It's about that time. Hopefully we actually get some snow this season. I don't think I will be to happy
With my new skid if it doesn't snow lol.
Robert


----------



## BUFF

5" on the grass........it's a start.

Robert did you get a new skid, if so where are the pictures.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I'll post some pics tonight. A new cat 242 with a 8ft snow wolf. I was planning on my employee 
Running it but its so nice I think ill let my guy run my s300 and ill sit in the cat lol.


----------



## snocrete

rob_cook2001;1319813 said:


> I'll post some pics tonight. A new cat 242 with a 8ft snow wolf. I was planning on my employee
> Running it but its so nice I think ill let my guy run my s300 and ill sit in the cat lol.


........


----------



## rob_cook2001

Mike, I didn't know you ventured into the Colorado section lol. Don't give me to much crap
I know its not a s205.... but close...


----------



## snocrete

rob_cook2001;1319839 said:


> Mike, I didn't know you ventured into the Colorado section lol. Don't give me to much crap
> I know its not a s205.... but close...


Its ok...I'll let it slide, since Cat would be my 2nd choice to BC anyway lol. BTW, 1 of my subs just bought the same machine(used) a few months ago. He order some 400 series wolf paws for it the other day, and I'm currently working on a custom plow for it.

Did you buy it new or used?

Congrats Rob! Hope it makes you lots of $ ! !


----------



## rob_cook2001

Here are a few pics. It is pretty dirty inside, I spread some crushed concrete in 40-50mph winds the other day and it made a MESS.


----------



## cold_and_tired

I'm officially jealous. Of the machine that is...not of your payments


----------



## bsuds

Any thoughts on if we are going to have a good snow year this season. Last year blew as far a total storms go and total snowfall. IMO, I feel like we are due for another blizzard like the one in 2006. I think that was the year we got two huge storms right before x-mas.wesportpayup


----------



## rob_cook2001

I hope we have a good winter. Your right about last year being a ****show.


----------



## BUFF

bsuds;1322007 said:


> Any thoughts on if we are going to have a good snow year this season. Last year blew as far a total storms go and total snowfall. IMO, I feel like we are due for another blizzard like the one in 2006. I think that was the year we got two huge storms right before x-mas.wesportpayup


I think we're all hoping for a decent winter with the exception of Tanner (Cold & Tired) who has seasonal. I think it's a crap shoot either way you spin it and we'll have to just wait and see how it plans out. Back in the late 70's and early 80's was when we got heavy snow in the neighborhood of a couple of feet in a month that started in early November and went into May.

Generally speaking the mild weather so far this fall seems to have people thinking about things other than snow, I say this due to the lack of response to signing up for the season from residential.

I did pick up a HOA today, for both snow and the lawn-care for next year. It has 2miles of road to plow and about 2500sq feet of grass plus two planters I'll be taking care of.
The sweet thing is it's 2miles from home and there's 40 homes in the subdivision on 3-5acre partials that have potential too.

All we need is one round of 3-5" to get the hold outs thinking about signing up.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Sounds like that could turn into a pretty good money maker David.
Robert


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1322053 said:


> Sounds like that could turn into a pretty good money maker David.
> Robert


Yeah that's the goal and being so close to home it's just that much better. Although dealing with a HOA isn't that appealing due to hassles that can come with it but it's a risk worth taken given the potential for driveways and lawns. 
I'd say the average driveway is a $40/10-12min gig and the lawns under irrigation fall in the $45/35min mowing range. If I picked a half dozen driveways and lawns out of it I'd be sitting pretty good. With me being small this could be a real honey hole.payuppayup
Also I subbed the ditch mowing to Brian and every property has 2-3 acres of pasture grass that has potential for him to mow too.

BTW nice Cat, are you doing the same thing as last year or did you find some new stuff.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Sorry to burst everyone's bubble but la nina is still hanging around. All of the research I have done says that we are looking forward to another dry, warm winter. Unfortunately, I've already spent $10k betting that it will snow.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1322060 said:


> Sorry to burst everyone's bubble but la nina is still hanging around. All of the research I have done says that we are looking forward to another dry, warm winter. Unfortunately, I've already spent $10k betting that it will snow.


La whatever :laughing:, it's mother nature and all the technology can't predict ****. Heck a major natural disaster or a alien spacecraft collision can knock the earth off it's axis and we could find ourselves with a climate swing like a mini ice age or rain forest for the next couple of decades.......I"ve seen it a million times in movies.


----------



## rob_cook2001

David, I am subbing again this year but with the hours they give me it works out pretty good, next year 
I will be doing my own gig for sure. 

Tanned, its going to snow, and it will be glorious.....no negative waves !!


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1322068 said:


> Tanned, its going to snow, and it will be glorious.....no negative waves !!


So did any of you guys hear about the 46 or soinches that fell on Wolfcreek Pass over the weekend, I guess they even opened up the ski area. According to the winter forecast this should be happening........uhmmmmm


----------



## cold_and_tired

rob_cook2001;1322068 said:


> David, I am subbing again this year but with the hours they give me it works out pretty good, next year
> I will be doing my own gig for sure.
> 
> Tanned, its going to snow, and it will be glorious.....no negative waves !!


I hope it does...just to pad my wallet.

My loss point on the seasonals is about 40 pushes. I hope it snows, just not much more than that.


----------



## BUFF

Tanner how did that shop look that you guys checked out after lunch the other day?


----------



## cold_and_tired

The shop looks good but the landlord refuses to budge on the price.

He offered it at $850 with the first month free. We countered at $650 plus all snow removal and mowing for the term of the lease.

He came back and basically said $850 take it or leave it.

We can afford $850 but the guy just seems like a ******. Needless to say, we are still looking, for now anyway.


----------



## BUFF

How many square feet was it? 

I'd have to think with the amount of open commercial property (at least around here) the guy would have entertained the idea of bartering some of the rent. 
But if he was a ****** you're probably much better off.


----------



## cold_and_tired

It was about 1800 total. 400 for the office and 1400 shop space. It's a fairly good price for the space and it's in a great location but the guy has three of his five units sitting empty. You would think that something is better than nothing.


----------



## BUFF

Wow that ends up being about $0.47 a square, dam thats cheap. Maybe you'll get another chance at the auction when he goes under.....


----------



## cold_and_tired

That's kinda what I was thinking. I haven't talked to him in about a week. I'm going to let him think it over a little bit and he may loosen up. Either way, I need to get something by the first of the month or sooner.

This might be a blessing in disguise though. All but one of the businesses in there has gone belly up in under 2 years. Hope it's not a cursed building.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1322095 said:


> That's kinda what I was thinking. I haven't talked to him in about a week. I'm going to let him think it over a little bit and he may loosen up. Either way, I need to get something by the first of the month or sooner.
> 
> This might be a blessing in disguise though. All but one of the businesses in there has gone belly up in under 2 years. Hope it's not a cursed building.


The adress isn't 1313 Endsover Way..... Lol


----------



## BUFF

*Farmers Almanac*

No negative waves here but the season appears to be questionable, but there's always the possibility of them being wrong. Time will tell....


----------



## cold_and_tired

cold_and_tired;1322060 said:


> Sorry to burst everyone's bubble but la nina is still hanging around. All of the research I have done says that we are looking forward to another dry, warm winter. Unfortunately, I've already spent $10k betting that it will snow.





BUFF;1325823 said:


> No negative waves here but the season appears to be questionable, but there's always the possibility of them being wrong. Time will tell....


Hey, is there an echo in here?

Positive thoughts, positive thought, positive thoughts


----------



## rob_cook2001

Lol, farming for a living I have learned a important thing.... never trust anything to do with farmers..
Including the almanac. 
Robert.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1326379 said:


> Lol, farming for a living I have learned a important thing.... never trust anything to do with farmers..
> Including the almanac.
> Robert.


Given the choice between the Farmers Almanac or what the weather sites are saying I'd lean towards the Almanac.

Out for round 2 of Antelope harvesting  in the morning, looking forward to wonderful wide open Wyoming.

Also does anyone have interest in a 8ft Boss Super Duty straight blade, no mount or controller. It's about 3 years old, original cutting edge which is currently about 5" tall.
A good friend picked it last year for his Dodge but want's to put a plow on his Landcruiser. 
He'd probably take $2400.00. I did some checking for controller and mount cost, they're both about $500.00 ea and C-List has a bunch of mounts listed for $300.00.. New the plow is about $4400.00.


----------



## rob_cook2001

David, ill let you know on the plow, I am looking at another truck Monday that would need a plow.
Robert


----------



## bsuds

Weather channel has us for a 60% chance of snow next wednesday. I hope it holds up so I can try out my new salt dogg tgs07 & make some of this money back that I have been investing. So far this year, I have put on new tires " goodyear duratrec ", purchased a spreader, & I just bought me a new diehard platinum battery. I have had enough of this spending crap, I'm ready for some billing.


----------



## cold_and_tired

bsuds;1326720 said:


> Weather channel has us for a 60% chance of snow next wednesday. I hope it holds up so I can try out my new salt dogg tgs07 & make some of this money back that I have been investing. So far this year, I have put on new tires " goodyear duratrec ", purchased a spreader, & I just bought me a new diehard platinum battery. I have had enough of this spending crap, I'm ready for some billing.


Yeah, Wednesday is starting to look better. I still have one of my biggest clients that keeps dragging their feet with signing the contract. Hopefully they get it done soon because I told them I wasn't moving a flake without it.

I hear ya on spending. I've spent almost $10k on new equipment this year and want to get it moving.


----------



## BPS#1

Tues night is currently our highest chance of precip.

Bring on the white stuff.



> ... A significant change in the weather expected for southeast
> Wyoming and the western Nebraska Panhandle Tuesday through
> Wednesday...
> 
> The pleasant Fall weather will continue over the region through
> Monday. Strong winds will be possible along and west of the
> Laramie range Saturday night through Monday.
> 
> Much colder weather along with brisk winds and snow will then affect
> southeast Wyoming and the western Nebraska Panhandle Tuesday
> through Wednesday. A significant cold front will move across the
> region Monday afternoon and Monday night. Behind the front will
> be much colder temperatures along with upslope surface winds. In
> addition... a Pacific storm system will then move across the
> central rockies Tuesday night and Wednesday. Temperatures will be
> between 35 and 45 on Tuesday and colder on Wednesday.
> 
> The combination of the cold... surface upslope winds and the storm
> system will produce snow over the region mainly Tuesday night and
> continue through Wednesday. At this time... the potential for heavier
> snowfall is expected for Tuesday night and Wednesday morning in
> southeast Wyoming. Accumulating snow is likely and travel will
> be affected due to slick roads and poor visibilities.
> 
> People with travel or outdoor interests for Tuesday and Wednesday
> in southeast Wyoming and the western Nebraska Panhandle may want
> to monitor upcoming forecasts and statements for information on
> the upcoming wintry weather.


----------



## BPS#1

It keeps getting better.
Show me the benjamins.



> Statement as of 1:54 PM MDT on October 22, 2011
> 
> ... Significant winter type weather for southeast Wyoming and the
> western Nebraska Panhandle Tuesday through Wednesday...
> 
> Pleasant Fall weather to continue through Monday... but big changes
> will start to occur Monday night as a strong cold front moves
> across the region. The front will usher in much colder air and
> will be accompanied by gusty northwest winds. Some light snow will
> be possible directly following passage of the cold front Monday
> night... however... the main threat for snow will be Tuesday night
> through Wednesday as low pressure intensifies over the central
> rockies. *Significant snow accumulations are expected across
> southeast Wyoming and into the Panhandle of Nebraska with this
> system. At this time the main potential for significant snow
> accumulations will be for communities in southeast Wyoming from
> Torrington to Wheatland to Rawlins... southward into Colorado.* The
> Panhandle will likely see a mixture of rain and snow Tuesday
> night... turning to all snow by Wednesday.
> 
> Snow is expected to impact travel with slick roads and poor
> visibilities. In addition... wind chill values will drop into the
> teens and 20s Tuesday night with single digit wind chill
> temperatures possible Wednesday night. Wind chill temperatures a
> few degrees below zero are possible near Laramie Wednesday night.
> 
> Persons with travel plans or outdoor interests Tuesday night
> through Wednesday night are encouraged to monitor upcoming
> forecasts and weather statements to stay abreast of the upcoming
> wintry weather.


----------



## LoneCowboy

it 's going to snow like 1"
just enough to make me get up and go drive around and spend money
but not enough to actually do anything and let me make money


----------



## cold_and_tired

Looks better on my end. This is from NWS:

Tuesday Night: Rain likely before 9pm, then rain and snow likely between 9pm and 11pm, then snow likely after 11pm. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 28. East southeast wind 5 to 15 mph becoming north. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible. 

Wednesday: Snow likely. Cloudy, with a high near 29. North northeast wind between 10 and 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of 4 to 8 inches possible.


----------



## BPS#1

Lonecowboy you should hope for more. 
I've got 3 places that I push at 1".


----------



## BPS#1

I hope to hell we get the 8 they are calling for.



> * Timing... late Tuesday afternoon through Wednesday afternoon.
> 
> * Total snow accumulations... 18 to 24 inches are possible in the
> Snowy Range... with 15 to 20 inches over the southern Laramie
> range between Cheyenne and Laramie. Over lower elevations... such
> as Cheyenne and Laramie... 8 to 12 inches are possible. Finally
> in the southern Panhandle from Sidney to Kimball... 5 to 8 inches
> are possible Wednesday morning through the afternoon.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I would love to push some white gold... but I don't know how it will stick... it was 70 degrees today.


----------



## BPS#1

rob_cook2001;1328988 said:


> I would love to push some white gold... but I don't know how it will stick... it was 70 degrees today.


And tomorrow.

40 tues and in the teens tues and wed night they say.


----------



## BUFF

BPS1 where in Wyoming are you?


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1329033 said:


> BPS1 where in Wyoming are you?


Not that much north of you.

The capital city, Cheyenne.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1329041 said:


> Not that much north of you.
> 
> The capital city, Cheyenne.


Ahhh, very cool. 
I have several friends in that general area give or take 30miles......

Got back from Medicine Bow about 2hrs ago, was filling Antelope tags or attempting too.


----------



## rob_cook2001

No luck baging a goat David?


----------



## BPS#1

We've already been eating on 2011 elk.

After I had my first taste of elk meat I never hunted deer or speed goats after that.
The wife and I got 2 cows. Theres over 300 lbs of meat in those 5 tubs.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I can take a tub off your hands Haha


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1329052 said:


> No luck baging a goat David?


I filled out both my tags, one last weekend and the second this weekend.

I had two other guys with me this weekend and they got skunked but they had plenty of opportunity's. They both have range finders the plat with and by the time they've figured out how far the goats are they've blown the chance. Me I've just spent enough time behind my stuff I know how to place the shot.

Elk just takes to much time, time I don't have so I just run up to the in laws ranch and smoke some goats. It's purely fun and good way to blow off some steam and cut loose.


----------



## BPS#1

rob_cook2001;1329073 said:


> I can take a tub off your hands Haha


LOL, we've had a lot of folks offering to do that.


----------



## cold_and_tired

I've got a month yet until I bring back (hopefully) some hog meat from Oklahoma. We all need to get together and have a buffet!


----------



## rob_cook2001

I think the only thing I will be hunting this year is peasants.. I want to go smoke a goat with my long range rifle 
Just have not had a chance yet. 
Hog hunting is a blast.
Robert


----------



## cold_and_tired

rob_cook2001;1329090 said:


> I think the only thing I will be hunting this year is peasants.. I want to go smoke a goat with my long range rifle
> Just have not had a chance yet.
> Hog hunting is a blast.
> Robert


Peasants? Are you picking in the poor people again?


----------



## rob_cook2001

You know what I ment.. lol


----------



## cold_and_tired

I do.  I've never had pheasant before.


----------



## rob_cook2001

It's good....Damn good. Can't wait for opening day.


----------



## BPS#1

Hog hunting is on my bucket list.


----------



## cold_and_tired

They screwed us again!

_Tuesday Night: Rain before 8pm, then snow. Low around 28. Southeast wind around 5 mph becoming north northeast. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.

Wednesday: Snow. High near 29. North northeast wind between 5 and 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible.

Wednesday Night: Snow likely, mainly before midnight. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 15. North wind between 5 and 10 mph becoming calm. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible. _

Hopefully some of it sticks.


----------



## BPS#1

So far, fingers crossed............ we are still on for a good amount.

This is from the 5:24 am advisory 10/24




* Total snow accumulations... 18 to 24 inches are possible in the
Snowy Range... with 15 to 20 inches over the southern Laramie
range. 8 to 12 inches are possible over lower elevations... such
as Cheyenne and Laramie. 4 to 8 inches are possible in the
southern Nebraska Panhandle... with the highest amount near the
Wyoming border.


----------



## LoneCowboy

i see 4-8 or 3-6

I'm still betting on less than one.

I am totally unprepared. (i don't think i'm the only one, so I'm not too worried about looking bad)

i've caught up quite a bit in the last few hours.

Gawd this has been the crappiest last 2 weeks or so.
Last 5 jobs, something (relatively big) has broken at everyone.
I could have made more money staying home. (or lost less)

today I tried to be a nice guy and damn near rolled the skid steer down a hill. totally stuck, ripped the damn tow hooks off (which is certainly going to be cheap to fix) and finally had to call my friend to come help (had no tools, nothing)
I was working in Morrison.
half the goddamn day wasted.


----------



## BPS#1

My uncle also, from Longmont, isn't worried.

He thinks the ground is too warm and it'll mostly or all melt.

That may be down there, but we'll see accumulation here if the storm hits. Due in large part to the elevation.
I've seen too many times where the weather liars thought the world was ending and we got only a couple of flakes.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Picked up my newest to today! 12' backhoe pusher. Let's hope this storm produces something.


----------



## BUFF

Tanner for some messed up reason the new pusher is crying to have a Jack O Lantern painted on it, but that's just me......messed up that is.

NOAA and Weather Underground both are calling for 3-5 Tuesday night and 3-6 for Wednesday. I'm thinking we'll maybe have a shot providing it cools down quick and it dumps hard. Even if we only get out to scrape once the trees and bushes next to the lots and drives are going to be a hassle. I have a couple place that still have a good amount of leaves on them and they will break or be in the way. 

They truck and stuff are pretty much ready to go, at least I tried everything about a week ago. I haven't flushed the pump yet but since it hardly got used last year it should be fine for what's coming in this week. 
I put a new set of GY Duratracs on ****** last week and have shocks and spring bushings to go on this weekend.


----------



## BPS#1




----------



## tls22

have fun guys......going to be a wet push....anyone seen that mile high fella?


----------



## BPS#1

Temp has started to drop.



It was 49 at 3am. 37 now.


----------



## cold_and_tired

tls22;1329828 said:


> have fun guys......going to be a wet push....anyone seen that mile high fella?


Haven't heard from him in quite a while.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Neither have I..


----------



## BUFF

I use to see Marcus over on Lawnsite but it's been a very long time, maybe he's just been way to busy to play on the internet.

I just looked at CDOT web cams on the north west side of the state, Steamboat, Virgina Dale, Lilly Lake and it's pretty sunny, checked out the WYDOT web cams, Wolcott Junction, elk Mountain was cloudy, Arlington was black clouds/rain and looking west from Larimie you can see it coming from the west.

Time will tell and looking forward to get some billing out, the lawns have really slowed way down and now it's just leaves.......I hate friggin leaves.


----------



## BPS#1

Leaves are a necessary evil.

I hate them less when I can clean them up in the fall.
But as often is the case it'll snow on them like this week and by the time it melts its already so cold and windy its hard to get them up and customers are saying just leave em until spring. They are sick of thinking about yard work.


----------



## BPS#1

I just got off the phone for another nice plow contract. 
2" and up, push at least twice if the storm is still going.



If I do em good this winter I just might get next years lawn care too.


----------



## BPS#1

2pm, we've got white stuff.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1330041 said:


> 2pm, we've got white stuff.


I saw it on the Vedauwoo web cam about 20min ago.Thumbs Up


----------



## rob_cook2001

I hate hauling bags of mag lol


----------



## In2toys

Hey Cold n tired, If you need a skid or backhoe operator give me a call. 303 726 4556. I'd offer my skid, but you seem to have plenty of iron lined up. Starting to rain here in Elizabeth.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Will do Jerry.


----------



## BPS#1

The little plow is ready.

The big plow is ready.

The ice melt is loaded. The shovels are loaded.

I'll be hitting the sack at least by 9.
All the forecasts are pointing towards 10 inches accumulation.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1330055 said:


> I saw it on the Vedauwoo web cam about 20min ago.Thumbs Up


I like the cams.

I live 500 ft lower than 99.9% of my clients. It can snow inches in town and nada or rain where I am. 
The cams can help me decide if I need to go into town or not.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1330255 said:


> The little plow is ready.
> 
> The big plow is ready.
> 
> The ice melt is loaded. The shovels are loaded.
> 
> I'll be hitting the sack at least by 9.
> All the forecasts are pointing towards 10 inches accumulation.


Nice to see another Ford guy. 
So what side of town to you live on?


----------



## BPS#1

18 miles east.


Is there any other brand than Ford?



Its still pouring hard. 
A friend of mine that is a pretty well self taught meteorologist says she is convinced we are looking at 12 to 14 inches.
HOLY FECAL MATTER. 

Talk about baptism by fire if thats the case. I'm new to a pick up plow rig.


----------



## BUFF

So out by Burns then, man that's wide open country.......
I have a very good friend who lives about 6miles east of HWY 85 on Chalk Bluff, another friend live up north of Horse Creek and wife has family in Albin.

Well it changed over to snow around 7 at my place, every ready to go and now it's just the waiting game. Man I hate waiting


----------



## BPS#1

Closer to Hillsdale than Burns.


80 is closed now.


----------



## BUFF

ahhh forgot about Hillsdale......
Well have fun getting to town in the morning, it should be a hoot.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1330396 said:


> ahhh forgot about Hillsdale......
> Well have fun getting to town in the morning, it should be a hoot.


Thats what my cheap help was just telling me.
I've lived out here since 95. I've seen some bad hair days. lol


----------



## BPS#1

Buff do you have a blade on the grizzly?


----------



## BPS#1

College drive exit on 25.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1330401 said:


> Thats what my cheap help was just telling me.
> I've lived out here since 95. I've seen some bad hair days. lol


I've given up on hair, my wife buzzes what grows every couple of weeks, but I get what you saying.:laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

I've shaved my dome smooth for over two years.

Approx every 3 days I put the razor to it in the shower. 


Or should I have said.... white knuckle days. lol
In good weather I can be most any where in town with in 25 mins. Kinda like driving across FTC.
Weather like this..... it can take an hour or longer.


----------



## BUFF

The sad thing is: it's not the weather that casues the delays it's the idiots who don't know how to drive or prepared to deal with it.

Anyone south of me getting snow yet?

How about you Tanner, you going to get to pop the cherry on the new pumpkin pusher...


----------



## BPS#1

So true.


You guys are going to see A LOT of scrap metal tomorrow. 
First serious snow of the season is gonna get a lot of folks.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1330437 said:


> So true.
> 
> You guys are going to see A LOT of scrap metal tomorrow.
> First serious snow of the season is gonna get a lot of folks.


The funny thing about the scrap in the ditch is, most of the time it's a SUV or a Subaru and once I get into Boulder County it seems to be more frequent.

It's really picked up the pace outside, grass is covered and starting to stick in the gravel on the drive way and there's a nice 10-15mph breeze coming from the north.


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1330431 said:


> Anyone south of me getting snow yet?
> 
> How about you Tanner, you going to get to pop the cherry on the new pumpkin pusher...


Snow is starting to fall in Monument. Nothing sticking just yet which is fine with me, I'll get a few more hours of sleep tonight.

Here is the pusher mounted up. It's gonna take some getting used to. It feels a lot wider than 12' for sure.

I also picked up a new Terex skid steer to try out on this storm. It's gotta be the quietest and fastest skid I've ever been in. It's got the 10' blade on it and I'm hoping that these two machines replace the four machines that I had going last year.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Looks good tanner. I picked up my snow wolf for my cat today. Snow is sticking good here in keenesburg.
Waiting a little then headed to northglenn. Great storm to train my new skid operator lol.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## stang2244

I was literally shutting down irrigation systems until 8:00 tonight in the stupid a$$ rain. Glad we are getting some moisture but this is a stressful time of year without the snow. Hope you all have fun tonight/tomorrow!!!!


----------



## nliput

Anyone know anything about snowex sanders. My new sander is giving me an erroe of 99 10 and I cant figure out what it means. Thanks Nick


----------



## BUFF

It is so on, I have about 5" on the slap in front of the shop doors and the black top road has about 4" on it. And it's coming down in big lazy flakes no wind yet.


----------



## BPS#1

I've got a drift the size of a yogo in front of the wife's garage door.

Good thing she don't need out right away.

Its hard to tell what I've got on the level.
Going to fire the truck up to melt the windows off.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I am at my sites, snowing pretty good.... and nothing is sticking!!! My old sites in greeley have 7 inches.... super gay lol


----------



## stang2244

Ya over where I am there is about 4-5" on grassy areas and trace amounts on north facing areas.


----------



## RamPainting LLC

13" up here since 10pm last night


----------



## rob_cook2001

I am pushing a little slush... that count at all?? Lol


----------



## cold_and_tired

Is the storm here yet? We have 1/2" of snow and it isn't doing much.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Same here tanner. At least guys up north are making money.... I would say my new skid and plow 
Work good but not enough snow to tell


----------



## BUFF

Man you guys got screwed, I had anywhere from 3-7" on black top/concrete, grass had up to 12" on it. Heavy wet stuff that pushed like concrete, the stuff the guys back east deal with. Not what I'd want to deal with all the time.
I had one minor problem with a valve on my pump the had me down for about 45m but I had to finish one lot with the blade angled all the way to the left which added time to that job. Pulled the valve cleaned it and put it back in and all is good. I figure I didn't thoroughly clean the new hoses I just put on. No issues with anything else which is a happy thing.

The trees around hear took a beating and created some obstacles to maneuver around. 
This storm was defiantly a "Enconomic Stimulus Package", besides the plowing I have a bunch of trees to trim or take down. It was pretty cool hearing the trees crack while I was shoveling.

It still snowing and probably have to hit a few rezy's on the way home. 

I just put a set of GY Duratracs on last week, wow they hook up big time. I pushed just about everything in 2wd.


----------



## LoneCowboy

HOLY MOTHER OF GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!
a. i am not prepared
b. i am old
c. i am fat

old fat people shouldn't shovel.
just saying.


some places had nothing. (which was really weird), most had 5-8 inches some had 10+

one evil freaking deck had 12" OF SNOW. (you have to pick it up, throw it over the edge, then move the piles. all by hand. (snowblower, even teh snowblower clogs after you make concrete dropping it from 15', took 1.5hours)

damn near got hit by a tree branch. (it looks like an artillery barrage out here, i couldn't even get out my road, had to go back, get the chain saw, (which i haven't started in like 3 years), cut it up then plow the 12" branch out of the way.

was plowing, pushed the pile
then jumped out, did around the door, along this wall
got back in the truck, grabbed paperwork and CRACK, this huge branch fell where I had been not 30 seconds earlier.

LOT of wet heavy snow


----------



## RamPainting LLC

I started a new thread on the storm picture forum for all of us CO guys, feel free to post up some pics if you got any from today? I pretty much got my ass kicked, had to hand shovel and plow till the guys decided to show up to work :realmad: 10-18" of wet snow is pretty heavy when your body's the power unit.


----------



## BUFF

Oh Brian quit with the pitty party......LOL.
I'm older than you by several years and shoveling thins you down. I see it as a workout you're getting paid for so you win 2X.
But yeah I did about 450ft behind a shovel and it does suck, so I had Chicken Fried Steak, 4 Eggs and a side of Sausage for lunch as a reward......... Man that was good.Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

RamPainting said:


> I started a new thread on the storm picture forum for all of us CO guys, feel free to post up some pics if you got any from today? I pretty much got my ass kicked, had to hand shovel and plow till the guys decided to show up to work :realmad: 10-18" of wet snow is pretty heavy when your body's the power unit.


Yeah I saw that new thread and will add to it as I can, being solo action shots really aren't in the picture (LOL) and being the 1st event of the year with some new accounts I was focused on figuring out the lay of the land.


----------



## RamPainting LLC

BUFF;1330906 said:


> Yeah I saw that new thread and will add to it as I can, being solo action shots really aren't in the picture (LOL) and being the 1st event of the year with some new accounts I was focused on figuring out the lay of the land.


I hear ya, I was in the same boat today, Hopefully We'll have another round in a few days.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Looks like no work for us. Monument has 2-3" and none of it has stuck to any paved or concrete surface. I could take some pics and say that I have the cleanest lots. Apparently you no longer have to move to Arizona or Florida to avoid snow. Just move to Monument, CO and you won't have to shovel a flake.

I'm gonna have a bloody mary and take a nap. Hopefully there will be snow on the ground when I wake up.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1330928 said:


> Hopefully there will be snow on the ground when I wake up.


Tanner are you traveling some place while you're sleeping? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## rob_cook2001

Well at least a lot of guys up north made some money.. but I won't complain, put about 7 hours on the truck
And one of the skids pushing slush, and yes my lot looks like crap.
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy

well
i dumped a lot of annoying places this year (and one good place never responded, even after a reminder phone call, so I guess I don't have them anymore) and doing quite a few less this year.

and you know what?

I worked like 2 or 3 hours less, with 2 less guys and made....................


THE SAME MONEY

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

I wonder if I get rid of all the places, will i make even more money?


----------



## BPS#1

I'm too tired to count my money.

That'll have to wait for tomorrow.


Pushed A LOT of slushie material today.
I learned REALLY DAMN quick that plowing is far more work than it looks like as an observer.
My left leg/foot is stiff and sore. So is my neck.
I learned that pushing apartments complexes with very limited places to dump the snow sucks too. 

Oh well, show me the benjamins. Good thing its by the hour.


----------



## BPS#1

Camera batteries died. 
We got one day light photo.


----------



## BPS#1

There is already 20% chance of snow for 11/2 next week.
Thats a pretty high chance this far out.


----------



## LoneCowboy

******* ****box kids
**** me

went out to check this morning, everything is dry. almost to last property but at this evil deck, has two big long open metal stairs to them and it's an apartment building

the ******* kids (after we had spent hours cleaning it) took the snow off the yard and made a goddamn snow ramp down the stairs across the walk and into the yard.

TWO FEET THICK AND SOLID AS ICE.

i spent over an hour, broke all my shovels. (ran the snow blowers to get it off the concrete, i hope they were wide awake for that one) and threw my goddamn back out.

i can barely move
and still can't get it off the stairs. (nothing to pry against)

****ers

i'm so ******* mad
i charged them a straight $100 for it and they'll still have to send in their maintenance man to remove it

****ers


----------



## BPS#1

Ice melt the sh$t out of it.


I've got a heavy axx digging iron I could loan you.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1331155 said:


> I'm too tired to count my money.
> 
> That'll have to wait for tomorrow.
> 
> Pushed A LOT of slushie material today.
> I learned REALLY DAMN quick that plowing is far more work than it looks like as an observer.
> My left leg/foot is stiff and sore. So is my neck.
> I learned that pushing apartments complexes with very limited places to dump the snow sucks too.
> 
> Oh well, show me the benjamins. Good thing its by the hour.


Running a stick I see, you'll get use it or probably drop the apartments and other site that require a bunch of tight area's.


----------



## BPS#1

I found out that all of my places are tight. lol


A skid loader with 10' plow would be nice for some or most of my stuff. Except that on the apartments where theres no where to put the snow and its got to be pushed all the way to the ends.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1331554 said:


> I found out that all of my places are tight. lol
> 
> A skid loader with 10' plow would be nice for some or most of my stuff. Except that on the apartments where theres no where to put the snow and its got to be pushed all the way to the ends.


Is it the 1st year for the apartments, if so you'll figure it out and get your groove on. I assume you do the grounds there too so you should have a idea where a good place to stack would be.
I personally won't do apartments, way to much going on with them. I have a commercial that runs 3 shifts and I have it done before 1st shift shows up to avoid dealing with 4X the amount of cars.


----------



## BPS#1

Yesterday was my first day with a pickup plow. 
So yeah I'm sure there is a learning curve.



All three of these apartment complexes are new to me this year. 
The same company lost all three because they pissed off the managers with their poor service.

Mowing etc is next season.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1331567 said:


> Yesterday was my first day with a pickup plow.
> So yeah I'm sure there is a learning curve.
> 
> All three of these apartment complexes are new to me this year.
> Mowing etc is next season.


After 3-4 events you should have them mastered.
How did the little Deere do, I'll be honest I was a little surprised to see it. Don't get me wrong but doesn't everyone in Wyoming have at least one ATV? 
I thought a I saw a Walker in one of your pictures, I've seen quite a few guys around here with blades on there Walkers mowers to do sidewalks.


----------



## BPS#1

The JD did good on my two small plow jobs.

Dr's office and insurance office. I used it all last year on those two and the property where I took a pic of the pickup in the dark.
So far I haven't put my money into an ATV, but it would be nice to have.


I nearly bought a walker blade but I've heard mixed reviews on their ability to push much even with the aggressive all terrain tread tires that Mac Equip sells.
The JD with chains will push a lot of snow for what it is.

So far the walker just mows grass.


----------



## BPS#1

An ATV that I can load in the pickup bed would be nice as well as great ballast.

Metal tire chains on alum ramps going into the back of the pickup with a little snow/ice is a recipe for death.


----------



## BUFF

My neighbors kid works for Mill Bros in FTC and they use their Walkers without any real problem up to about 6-8". 
Chains on a ATV are not needed, I have a set for mine and I've only put them on once to make sure the fit. Also chains will mark up the side walks and put way to much stress on the axle shafts. A friend of mine use to own the Yamaha shop on College in Cheyenne years ago. He'd have quads in there with broken axles all the time, the root cause was usually tire chains or very aggressive oversize tires, plus a dumba$$ running the throttle doesn't help matters either.


----------



## BPS#1

My bad I should have said tire chains on the tractor. 
Its pretty helpless in snow with out them.
They don't have ice cleats on them. So far I haven't had any problem with them scaring a side walk.

A 4x4 ATV should load OK I think.

I see more and more guys around here running the side by sides with a blade. 
They've got a soft cab on them and cruise around town.

Hasn't that Yamaha shop been closed for some time? 
I'm not sure when that happened.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1331612 said:


> My bad I should have said tire chains on the tractor.
> Its pretty helpless in snow with out them.
> They don't have ice cleats on them. So far I haven't had any problem with them scaring a side walk.
> 
> A 4x4 ATV should load OK I think.
> 
> I see more and more guys around here running the side by sides with a blade.
> They've got a soft cab on them and cruise around town.
> 
> Hasn't that Yamaha shop been closed for some time?
> I'm not sure when that happened.


He sold it in 06 to a guy in Longmont who was more of a used car salesman and didn't have a clue about service. After my buddy sold he began to work for Yamaha in the snowmobile and ATV division so I never had need go back to the store.

Side X side's are nice but you're looking at $12K and up. The nice thing is you guys can plate them and run them on the road.


----------



## BPS#1

In a couple years they'll be in the 6k range.

I'm getting tighter and tighter the older I get.
I'll get one then. lol


----------



## rob_cook2001

So Tanner, did you end up getting anything? I went back to see if there was anything to clean up at 10pm last night and 1/2 the lot was already dry. It was a bad storm for trying new stuff, and my new operator didnt get to play at all but at least its a early start and made a little money. Now I know what my cat needs.....A RADIO lol.
Robert


----------



## BUFF

Robert no tunes, what were you thinking...


----------



## rob_cook2001

It is getting fixed next week David..... I know I am spoiled Haha. 
How did the storm treat u?


----------



## cold_and_tired

rob_cook2001;1331655 said:


> So Tanner, did you end up getting anything? I went back to see if there was anything to clean up at 10pm last night and 1/2 the lot was already dry. It was a bad storm for trying new stuff, and my new operator didnt get to play at all but at least its a early start and made a little money. Now I know what my cat needs.....A RADIO lol.
> Robert


We ended up with 2-4" but, with the exception of a few north facing driveways at the HOA's, nothing stuck.

We did have to backdrag a few driveways so I got to use the box to push the slush down to the end. Last year, it took eight passes to clear the snow that was pulled into the road from the driveways. With the new box, it looks like I'll be making two to four passes and travelling faster than a skid.

In regards to radios, I made sure that the equipment I leased for this winter had them. My ears got very sore from wearing ear buds last year.

Also, this is my 1,000th post!!


----------



## BPS#1

Post ho


lmao


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1331690 said:


> It is getting fixed next week David..... I know I am spoiled Haha.
> How did the storm treat u?


Other than a minor issue with the valve in my pump and having to finish on lot with the blade angled all the way to the left it went pretty good. I sub a couple of rezy in Longmont for Brian and had to have him cover them while messy around with the pump. It sure is nice having a guy to back you up when needed.

The 2 miles of HOA road I picked up was a piece of cake and took about time I figured, so I should be able to better that as the season goes on. I do need to figure out how to reduce the amount of blow over from the blade when running 25-30mph. I was like my own white out at times. I'm thinking about adding to the deflector but haven't come up with a good solution other than going slower.

Everything I did in the morning held all day and this morning it was all good so I only got on round in for the day.

This weekend it's tree trimming and removal,payup


----------



## BPS#1

What about plowing stop and robs?

Inconvience store or what ever your favorite name for them is.


I got asked this week to bid a local stop and rob. They are a 24 hr joint.
What are some of the not so obvious cons to a place like that that I should be aware of?

thanks


----------



## rob_cook2001

The tank caps are a pita. I plow them with a skid so other than that there not bad. Might 
Suck with a big truck, kind of tight.


----------



## BPS#1

This is one of the more open ones. Fair room and straight runs.

Yeah I did notice the tank caps today and wondered about them. 
Thats got to be a little rough when you hit all of them on one pass and the trip edges are fluttering like a humming bird wings.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1332116 said:


> What about plowing stop and robs?
> 
> Inconvience store or what ever your favorite name for them is.
> 
> I got asked this week to bid a local stop and rob. They are a 24 hr joint.
> What are some of the not so obvious cons to a place like that that I should be aware of?
> 
> thanks


Kwik-E-Mart's...
Retail stuff typically has zero tolerance, so you're always there doing minor clean up.
I think Robert Cook did a King Soopers last year he can probably give you some insider info about dealing with the retail accounts.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I do know if you hit one of those caps at 10 mph with a boss plow the plow trips and the cap will fly 20-30ft lol. 
I am no pro but I can give some opinions on retail accounts. I manage/plow 2 King Soopers, both with fuel stations. If working by the hour you can not beet a zero tolerance retail location. If it was seasonal it would drive me crazy. As soon as the pavement turns white we someone must be plowing the drive lanes, loading docks, and fuel station over and over again until the snow stops. I am sure a Stop and Rob would be similar. You will have to come back late at night/early in the am when there is no cars to do a full push/cleanup. All the cars will drive you crazy, parking right in your way. You also need to shovel around all the pumps, and now I also shovel off the caps and plow around them. It can suck but ill tell you this. I am a sub again this year but am starting to accumulate enough equipment I will be on my own next year for sure, and my plan is to do everything in my power to just get zero tolerance stuff.
Robert


----------



## BPS#1

This is valuable feed back.


Can you explain a little more on the "zero tolerance" term that keeps popping up.

thank you



The contract on this one reads "every two inches of accumulation". 
I'm assuming that as soon as the storm hits 2'' that you push and keep pushing every 2'' there after.


----------



## LoneCowboy

every single stop and rob I've seen are total disasters. (unless it's part of like a costco/king soopers/safeway type station)

they do it once, maybe, for $50 (or beer and ciggaretes) and only if there's 14" of snow.

From the liability perspective alone I wouldn't touch one for less than big bucks.

Always have cars in them. EASY to back into someone
the fuel caps
the pumps
the light poles
curbs
etc
etc
etc

PLUS, they never want you there, so when someone thinks they have won the lottery (slip and fall), guess who's insurance it's going against? not the cheap ass property owner.

I wouldn't touch one.
The point is to make money, not be busy.

Anyone who is still looking for bids AFTER the first snowfall is clearly a cheapass.


----------



## BPS#1

I thought about the insurance thing.

And I think their bid year runs on the calendar year.

Submissions have to be in by 11/14. 
That makes me think the contract runs with the calendar. 
Doesn't make a lot of sense to me.

The chain name is Maverik. 
Does this make a difference plus or minus as far as not bad to work for or run screaming for your mommy? Any body know how they are to work with?

I don't like their wording for the additional insured.


> VENDOR shall add and cause MAVERIK to be endorsed as an additional insured for its insurance policies for all insurance coverage with the following wording:
> "Maverik, its shareholders, officers, directors, owners, employees and agents are added to this policy as an additional insured for all insurance herein except for Workers' compensation insurance coverage.


How in the hell do they think they are all entitled to have access to my policy?
If they have this much access to the policy then why are they not paying the premium?


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1332500 said:


> I thought about the insurance thing.
> 
> And I think their bid year runs on the calendar year.
> 
> Submissions have to be in by 11/14.
> That makes me think the contract runs with the calendar.
> Doesn't make a lot of sense to me.
> 
> The chain name is Maverik.
> Does this make a difference plus or minus as far as not bad to work for or run screaming for your mommy? Any body know how they are to work with?
> 
> I don't like their wording for the additional insured.
> 
> How in the hell do they think they are all entitled to have access to my policy?
> If they have this much access to the policy then why are they not paying the premium?


 I guess the first thing to find out are you going to be dealing with the "Maverick Corporation" or do the franchise like a lot restaurants. If it's a franchise ownership I think it would be better for you when it comes to getting paid and dealing with any issues that may pop up. 
Some customers are good with your word when it comes to your liability insurances others request a Certificate of Insurance "Proof" showing the coverage you have. It not a big deal, I have one that asked for it and all I did was email my insurance guy and he created the document with the customers contact info. If they want you to up your coverage is the increase in the premium worth it. As an example I don't spray herbicides in the summer due to the amount of additional coverage needed, it just doesn't add up and I would barely cover expenses. But my business is a second job for me and it's small. 
Both Robert and Brian make good points, being one small store it may be more of a hassle than it's worth especially if you have to go out of your way to get to it. 
If you want to pursue it find out what their expectations are, is it a franchise or corporate store (who will you be dealing with), do some scouting by seeing what kind of traffic flow they have different times of the day, if it's a corner lot you have twice as much of the in and out traffic to watch for.
At the end of the day you have to feel good about the account and make the decision to move forward or pass on it.


----------



## BPS#1

I'm pretty sure that all of the stores are corp owned/controlled.

The local manager will have some say in whats done and when, but all the billing and payment goes thru HQ.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1332551 said:


> I'm pretty sure that all of the stores are corp owned/controlled.
> 
> The local manager will have some say in whats done and when, but all the billing and payment goes thru HQ.


Being corporate owned-controlled I'd pass on it even though the local manager has some pull. I think you'd be better off in the long run, but that's just me.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1332555 said:


> Being corporate owned-controlled I'd pass on it even though the local manager has some pull. I think you'd be better off in the long run, but that's just me.


I'm confident I could do the work and make them happy........... but is the headache worth it?
I'm leaning towards.... not.

The exposure would be huge for this store's location. Right on a main drag for the "upper crust" heading to or from home.


----------



## cold_and_tired

I did 17 Shell gas stations a few years ago. For me, it wasn't the caps, pumps or curbs that were difficult, it was the people. I can't count how many times someone stopped in front of me while I had a blade full of snow. During one really long storm, some guy stopped right in front of a pile that I had been working on. Needless to say, I was tired and he ended up getting stuck trying to back out. It just so happens that I decided to grab dinner while he was digging out.

They were a zero tolerance - no snow or ice accumulation...period - but they paid by the hour so I was pretty happy.


----------



## BPS#1

Lather rinse repeat.


Tuesday
Mostly cloudy with a 50 percent chance of rain and snow. Colder. Highs 35 to 45. 

Tuesday Night
Snow likely. Colder. Lows 15 to 25. Chance of snow 60 percent. 

Wednesday
Partly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of snow. Highs in the 30s.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1332852 said:


> Lather rinse repeat.
> 
> Tuesday
> Mostly cloudy with a 50 percent chance of rain and snow. Colder. Highs 35 to 45.
> 
> Tuesday Night
> Snow likely. Colder. Lows 15 to 25. Chance of snow 60 percent.
> 
> Wednesday
> Partly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of snow. Highs in the 30s.


Now wouldn't it just be the $hits if this came, I mean the tree clean up would be just about over from this weeks weather and then another round comes in and there would be more after this one. payuppayup

I don't know about anyone else but I'm going to make over 2X the money on tree clean up than I made on snow this week.


----------



## BPS#1

Unbelievably enough I've got VERY little tree work from the last two storms.

I've seen a lot of busted stuff tho. Just no calls for it.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1333048 said:


> Unbelievably enough I've got VERY little tree work from the last two storms.
> 
> I've seen a lot of busted stuff tho. Just no calls for it.


Sounds like you need to ask your customers, they may not know you do tree work too.


----------



## BPS#1

I've been busy enough that I haven't had to go looking for work.
But I think that most of my customers know that I'm good for that sort of thing.
I'm pretty sure its on my cards if they remember to look.

One of my sidelines is installing alum handicap ramps.
That started really picking up right about the time that the lawn care started slowing down.
Perfect timing huh?


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1332969 said:


> Now wouldn't it just be the $hits if this came, I mean the tree clean up would be just about over from this weeks weather and then another round comes in and there would be more after this one. payuppayup
> 
> I don't know about anyone else but I'm going to make over 2X the money on tree clean up than I made on snow this week.


I was in Loveland and Greeley both today. Ya'll got many times more busted trees and branches than we got. Way more.
Its very reminiscent of a Missouri ice storm and the havoc that creates.

And there are still a lot of trees with leaves. More snow on already week tree branches..... gonna be a lot more breaking.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Went to greeley and foco Thursday. What a mess. 
I have some hay laying on the ground that needs baled, but if we get more snow I won't mind plowing.
I need to find out what's wrong with the wing on my new plow before we get more snow.
Robert


----------



## BPS#1

Accuweather is saying 3 to 6 tues night.

Sounds nearly identical to the last storm.


----------



## cold_and_tired

BPS#1;1333619 said:


> Accuweather is saying 3 to 6 tues night.
> 
> Sounds nearly identical to the last storm.


Not for "Notorious Monument Hill". Accuweather is saying 0.3" for us on Wednesday.


----------



## BPS#1

They just got their decimal wrong.

Give em a day they'll fix it for you.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1333619 said:


> Accuweather is saying 3 to 6 tues night.
> 
> Sounds nearly identical to the last storm.


They should really change their name to Crapuweather, cause their the worst of all them.

There's no way in hell they can predict how much snow we're getting 3-4 days our, the next weather system probably hasn't end hit the west coast yet.

Although it sure would be nice to get on a weekly cycle though, for what it's worth NOAA is calling for snow Wednesday and next weekend.............

Man it got Wyoming windy today around noon today down by Niwot, then when I got home it was really cranking. I have about a half day more of tree triming to do tommorow, hope the wind dies down and the sun is out.

Robert whats going on with wing on your plow?


----------



## cold_and_tired

I gotta disagree about accuweather. The last storm, everyone was saying 8-12". Accuweather was saying 3-5" which is about what we got.

I've found them to be a lot closer than most of the others.


----------



## BUFF

Well Tanner they didn't do so swell be me last year, they were spotty at best.


----------



## rob_cook2001

David, ill post some pics tomorrow but one wing sits perfect and the other one is 3/4in off the ground.
It also seams to sit a little crooked. I am going to mess with it in the morning but Wagner already told me 
If something is wrong they will give me a new set so I am not to worried. Dealing with Wagner has
Been really good.
Robert


----------



## BUFF

I assume they installed them then? 
Heck they should stand by them providing they're not bent, I'd be interested in seeing the pics.


----------



## rob_cook2001

No way they are bent, I have not used them lol.
They did put them on but there is no real install, they just pin on. Factory makes the blades so that the wings pop on with 2 pins.
Robert


----------



## BUFF

aaaah, well then it sounds like the mounts from the factory aren't in the proper place. Sounds like they'll be cutting them off and re-welding them in place. If that's the case and the plow is new I'd make sure they sandblast and re-paint or power coat it when you can afford the down time.


----------



## rob_cook2001

They said if there is a problem with the plow it self they will replace the plow. I just want it taken care of before we get some snow.


----------



## LoneCowboy

accuweather isn't.

the worst

I don't even check it anymore


----------



## BPS#1

The reason I brought up accuweather is I saw some where else on plowsite some plow guys were talking about them and took a look see what they were saying for this area.

I usually use wunderground. 
Which from every thing I've seen is just simpler and easier to read version of NOAA.

They are already giving a strong chance of snow next weekend..... two storms this coming week?
wow


----------



## cold_and_tired

Tuesday Night: A chance of rain before 9pm, then snow likely. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 26. Southeast wind 5 to 15 mph becoming north. Chance of precipitation is 60%.* New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible. *

Wednesday: Snow likely, mainly before noon. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 30. North wind between 5 and 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%.* New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible.*

They seem to be upping the total by the hour. Anyone want to set the over/under on this one?


----------



## rob_cook2001

Tanner, what site was that??


----------



## cold_and_tired

rob_cook2001;1334812 said:


> Tanner, what site was that??


nws.noaa.gov


----------



## BPS#1

Thats what I'm wondering.

I haven't been able to get a forecast amount from either Wunderground or NOAA........ yet.

This is all I'm getting for Cheyenne.



> Tuesday: A 20 percent chance of rain after noon. Partly sunny, with a high near 46. North northwest wind between 10 and 15 mph.
> 
> Tuesday Night: Rain and snow, becoming all snow after 9pm. Low around 22. Blustery, with a north northeast wind between 10 and 20 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%.
> 
> Wednesday: Light snow likely before noon. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 30. Chance of precipitation is 70%.
> 
> Wednesday Night: Mostly clear, with a low around 13.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1334809 said:


> They seem to be upping the total by the hour. Anyone want to set the over/under on this one?


 I have a crisp $100.00 bill that says there will be weather on Tuesday and Wednesday:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: Don't get me wrong I'm not opposed to any snow, I think we'd all like to see a weekly cycle of snow for the next 5-6 months. 
I finished up cleaning up damaged trees today, man I've got a heck of a pile for a raging fire.


----------



## tastrike

cold_and_tired;1334809 said:


> Tuesday Night: A chance of rain before 9pm, then snow likely. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 26. Southeast wind 5 to 15 mph becoming north. Chance of precipitation is 60%.* New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible. *
> 
> Wednesday: Snow likely, mainly before noon. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 30. North wind between 5 and 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%.* New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible.*
> 
> They seem to be upping the total by the hour. Anyone want to set the over/under on this one?


Chance is now up to 79% do I'm going with 4 as o/u


----------



## BPS#1

They've finally made a prediction for us.



> Tuesday Night
> Snow. Areas of blowing snow. Colder. Heavy snow accumulations. Lows around 20. Northeast winds 15 to 25 mph with higher gusts. Chance of snow 90 percent.


and.........



> Winter Storm Watch
> Statement as of 3:07 AM MDT on October 31, 2011
> 
> The National Weather Service in Cheyenne has issued a Winter
> Storm Watch... which is in effect from Tuesday afternoon through
> Wednesday morning.
> 
> * Timing... light snow will develop Tuesday afternoon as a strong
> cold front moves south across the area. Snowfall may become
> heavy at times Tuesday evening and Tuesday night before tapering
> to light snow showers early Wednesday morning.
> 
> * Total snow accumulations... total snow accumulations will range
> from 4 to 8 inches across the lower elevations below 7500
> feet... with 10 to 18 inches of snow across the southern Laramie
> range... Snowy Range... and Sierra Madre range.
> 
> * Winds/visibilities... north to northeast winds will increase to
> 20 to 25 mph with gusts up to 40 mph possible Tuesday night.
> These winds will create areas of blowing and drifting snow
> reducing visibilities to one quarter of a mile at times.


The winds are going to create problems.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1334904 said:


> The winds are going to create problems.


Why, are they *not* going to blow.......:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1334986 said:


> Why, are they *not* going to blow.......:laughing:


Smart axx. :realmad:  

The past storm had very little wind with it. No drifting or white out conditions.
The coming storm predictions of 25 gusting to 40.......... they'll be white out conditions.
The reason thats such a concern to me is that I live out of town.
I can't be stranded and unable to plow..... and piss off my income stream.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1334992 said:


> Smart axx. :realmad:
> 
> The past storm had very little wind with it. No drifting or white out conditions.
> The coming storm predictions of 25 gusting to 40.......... they'll be white out conditions.
> The reason thats such a concern to me is that I live out of town.
> I can't be stranded and unable to plow..... and piss off my income stream.


Yepper that's me, a SmarT A$$

I wouldn't worry about getting into town, you should be there already. Now getting home is another story.......


----------



## BPS#1

I've always managed to get home. 

Once when trucking I barely managed to make it home. Heavy snow, non plowed roads, pretty much 0 visibility etc. Classic blizzard conditions. I wouldn't have made it had it not been for my 4x4 PSD pickup.

Because of the white out conditions I missed my drive and got stuck in the ditch RIGHT in front of my house. lol
That was a close one.




And I can be a smart axx too. lol


----------



## KJenkins99

Yup....the NOAA is a really great resource. Good weather maps, etc.. you can also set up email alerts for your area. Comes in real handy.....


----------



## KJenkins99

Damn. wish I was in the northeast right now. those guys are making lots of cash.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I know my friend in NH has been plowing his butt off.


----------



## KJenkins99

This year's supposed to be a good one though all over the country. So, I guess we should just be patient and we'll get ours soon enough. Something about el nina or global warming.... I dont really care what they call it, as long as it brings in the green $$.


----------



## BPS#1

KJenkins99;1335040 said:


> I dont really care what they call it, as long as it brings in the green $$.


Same here. Show me the payup payup

My used plow is approx half paid for with one event. After another one and and then its payup in my pocket.


----------



## BUFF

My oldest brother has a house in Bridgewater Ct (north west side). They got about 14" of heavy wet stuff, he says it a disaster area. What normal;y takes 25m to drive took 3 1/2 hrs because of closed roads and utility crews working on power lines. I don't know if any of have been in New England but the majority of the power in on poles and they place is chuck full of trees. They have roads that the trees are so over grown your automatic head lights come on on a sunny day and satellite radio is a waste of money because once you get off the interstate it fades in and out.
There's no way I'd want to deal with the crap they have going on back there. I don't have the patients to deal with it, remember "I don't play well with others" .
I was back there a few years ago and took this picture while flying around in a small plane.
There is a maze of roads running through the trees like prairie dog tunnels under a pasture.


----------



## BPS#1

What roads?

And I just know that some one caught some of the notorious plowsite members when they were out and about.

http://jackfrostaa.com/redneckhumor/images/moreredneckspix/*******%20snowplow.jpg


----------



## BUFF

Well just like last week as the weather get closer to us the weather clowns are upping the anti. It appears to be a repeat of last week's season opener, I guess time will tell.

This is from Weatherunderground and NOAA has the same posted too.


----------



## rob_cook2001

So, we going to make some money?? Lol


----------



## BPS#1

Long as the forecast holds and the equipment does too..............
It'll be a good night for me.


----------



## LoneCowboy

he's new, you can ignore him
you never really make money at this, even in good storms, more crap just breaks.

yeah, i'm pretty bitter.


----------



## BUFF

Well it's changed from a Winter Weather "Warning" to a "Advisory" and down graded the accumulation some for the Longmont / Loveland area. 
Now Tanner's part of the world now has a Blizzard Warning in affect with 50mph winds
I guess the truth will be revealed tomorrow........


----------



## BUFF

KJenkins99;1336096 said:


> what weather sites do you guys use for updates? NOAA is good, but I cant seem to get their auto updates to work....


I just have NOAA and Weatherunderground set up as a favorites on my PC and phone.

Where are you located?


----------



## KJenkins99

Located just outside of Denver. Trying to do the XML RSS feed thing from NOAA. never done it before. So, you just look at the website on your phone?


----------



## BUFF

KJenkins99;1336117 said:


> Located just outside of Denver. Trying to do the XML RSS feed thing from NOAA. never done it before. So, you just look at the website on your phone?


Yeah my iPhone is like a Leatherman Multi Plier, I use it for dam near everthing it seems.


----------



## BPS#1

LoneCowboy;1335806 said:


> he's new, you can ignore him
> you never really make money at this, even in good storms, more crap just breaks.
> 
> yeah, i'm pretty bitter.












You aint foolin me.

Obviously you are making money. Other wise you'd sell or give away your snow removal equip and tell the clients that you are out of touch until 4/1.


----------



## BPS#1

Its starting to get serious up this way.
80 cheyenne to laramie closed about 7:20pm.

I'm going to bed with in 30 mins. 


See all the good boys and girls on the other side.


----------



## cold_and_tired

I'd look outside about every hour or so. You don't want to get snowed in. 

The powers that be are saying 55 mph gusts for us tonight. I'm hoping we get something out of this. If we end up with nothing out of a blizzard warning, I'm not gonna be a happy camper.


----------



## BPS#1

cold_and_tired;1336448 said:


> I'd look outside about every hour or so. You don't want to get snowed in.
> 
> The powers that be are saying 55 mph gusts for us tonight. I'm hoping we get something out of this. If we end up with nothing out of a blizzard warning, I'm not gonna be a happy camper.


Yuppers. I don't want to be snowed in.

Our wind forecast has gone down. Imagine that for windy WY.

55 mph you say? I don't envy you at all. That will make huge drifts.


----------



## BPS#1

Good lord look at the storm thats moving into the west cost.

If this link doesn't take you directly to the continent satellite view just click on it in the upper left corner.
http://www.wunderground.com/wundermap/?sat=1


----------



## cold_and_tired

BPS#1;1336453 said:


> 55 mph you say? I don't envy you at all. That will make huge drifts.


It damn well better! I have too much expensive yellow iron sitting around that isn't making me any money.


----------



## BUFF

*It's started*

Well it started to snow about an hour ago after about 20m of corn snow rain mix. Got about 1/2" on the trailers sitting outside, light wind and currently pretty heavy snow coming down. 
It was much cooler here today, actually overcast, a breeze and kind of "raw" feeling. It just cut down to the bone.


----------



## rob_cook2001

It is dumping down here in northglenn, shovel guys are working and I should be plowing in 1/2 hour
Be safe guys


----------



## LoneCowboy

3am
4-5" on the ground here in Longmont
still snowing
nasty wind (cold)


----------



## rob_cook2001

3 of my plow guys didn't show!!! Damn I need some help, anyone want to work in northglenn? Lol


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1336680 said:


> 3 of my plow guys didn't show!!! Damn I need some help, anyone want to work in northglenn? Lol


You're $hitting, no shows........

Just finished up a 6hr run, heavy again and seriously thinking about getting a shovel guy to help out at my biggest account.


----------



## LoneCowboy

i hate shoveling.
Should have called Rob, i was done about 8am or so

that sucks 3 plow guys looking for new jobs. 

what was their excuse?


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1336954 said:


> i hate shoveling.
> Should have called Rob, i was done about 8am or so
> 
> that sucks 3 plow guys looking for new jobs.
> 
> what was their excuse?


Don't think I would have wanted to go to Northglenn to play, the morons on the road would have ruined it for me.........

Got a shovel guy for Mon-Fri for my big account, the best thing is he works there. Well worth the money IMO.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Well, finally done. Two of the guys showed up late and told me they are plowing for someone else
Because they pay more. The other guy never called or showed. Shovels were the usual pita. But I did get 
To play with my cat/snow wolf. Got the new guy going in my bobcat. And made some $$$ ;-)


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1337008 said:


> Well, finally done. Two of the guys showed up late and told me they are plowing for someone else
> Because they pay more. The other guy never called or showed. Shovels were the usual pita. But I did get
> To play with my cat/snow wolf. Got the new guy going in my bobcat. And made some $$$ ;-)


Did you get tunes in the Cat and your plow squared away?


----------



## LoneCowboy

how do you like that snow wolf?
that seems like totally the way to go. (snow wolf/kage)

tell them to go work for the other guy exclusively.

I would

Grumpy Old Man


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1337035 said:


> Grumpy Old Man


So if I had to guess which one you are I'd say Walter Matthau for some reason.Thumbs Up 
Maybe it's the hat.:laughing:


----------



## cold_and_tired

I can now officially say that the Terex/ASV tracked skid steers may be the best skid steers for pushing snow. This thing was unstoppable! My operator was pushing piles that he couldn't even see around!


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1337342 said:


> I can now officially say that the Terex/ASV tracked skid steers may be the best skid steers for pushing snow. This thing was unstoppable! My operator was pushing piles that he couldn't even see around!


So just how tall is your operator, it'd give us a sense of scale to use.:laughing::laughing:

I would have thought the tracked skids wouldn't push as well as a wheeled one due the surface area.


----------



## stang2244

Holy hell that snow was heavy!!! 

Tanner, does your backdrag setup work well on that HOA? I know I've brought this up before but I have got to find a better way to clear all these driveways. I'm AMAZED my guys didn't quit today because this was heavy heavy *****!!


----------



## BPS#1

stang2244;1337448 said:


> Holy hell that snow was heavy!!!


NO KIDDING!!!!!

8" of very heavy wet snow.
Very similar to last week's 7" of heavy wet stuff.


----------



## BPS#1

What makes the least amount of sense is the one business that you might expect to have some one plow their lot............. is the one that didn't and doesn't care.


Holiday Inn. never plowed at all, 8" of accumulation.

I nearly stopped to make a sales call. It'd be a nice account to have.
But over the years I've learned they DO NOT care about their curb appeal. 
At least not here.

So I didn't waste my time/energy.


Once I stopped to make a lawn care sales call on them. 
Grass was 2' high and their reply to me was that "we have some one taking care of it".
Unbelievable.


----------



## tls22

seems like a fun storm.....got a push in out here on saturday...which is very uncommon......btw any luck on finding Marcus?


----------



## DodgerFan

BPS#1;1337485 said:


> What makes the least amount of sense is the one business that you might expect to have some one plow their lot............. is the one that didn't and doesn't care.
> 
> Holiday Inn. never plowed at all, 8" of accumulation.
> 
> I nearly stopped to make a sales call. It'd be a nice account to have.
> But over the years I've learned they DO NOT care about their curb appeal.
> At least not here.
> 
> So I didn't waste my time/energy.
> 
> Once I stopped to make a lawn care sales call on them.
> Grass was 2' high and their reply to me was that "we have some one taking care of it".
> Unbelievable.


That's unbelievable both on the snow & the lawn. I sure wouldn't pull into a lot looking that way. You can just imagine what the rooms look like.


----------



## BUFF

tls22;1337606 said:


> seems like a fun storm.....got a push in out here on saturday...which is very uncommon......btw any luck on finding Marcus?


Saw your pics from the weekend, I have a brother in Ct and he said it was a disaster.

No idea of whats going on with Marcus, it's as if he got his "ghost on" and vanished


----------



## BPS#1

DodgerFan;1337608 said:


> That's unbelievable both on the snow & the lawn. I sure wouldn't pull into a lot looking that way. You can just imagine what the rooms look like.


Thanks, I didn't think I was the only one that thought it was messed up.
I could believe that Motel 6 or even some of the non chain locally owned flea bag motels might not plow. 
But not one that tries to put for an image like Holiday Inn.
I wonder how corporate puts up with them?

The common area/lobby look nice.
Their restaurant and small bar are nice.

The rooms are dated.


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1337356 said:


> So just how tall is your operator, it'd give us a sense of scale to use.:laughing::laughing:
> 
> I would have thought the tracked skids wouldn't push as well as a wheeled one due the surface area.


It's those ASV tracks, they have a different tread pattern on them as well as suspension on the bogey wheels. I did have a Bobcat T250 once and it wouldn't get out of it's own way on snow and ice.

Also, it seems to me like they are the fastest two speed skids out there. I could barely pass him in the backhoe in fourth gear.



stang2244;1337448 said:


> Holy hell that snow was heavy!!!
> 
> Tanner, does your backdrag setup work well on that HOA? I know I've brought this up before but I have got to find a better way to clear all these driveways. I'm AMAZED my guys didn't quit today because this was heavy heavy *****!!


It works excellent. The plow is about 10' with the wings on and I built it so that it would be able to utilize down pressure from the skid. He averages about 50 driveways an hour. Keep in mind that these driveways are only 15-20 feet long and they are very close together.

Having the wings on is nice because the rubber doesn't tear up the grass beside the driveways should he go out a little wide.


----------



## stang2244

cold_and_tired;1337725 said:


> It works excellent. The plow is about 10' with the wings on and I built it so that it would be able to utilize down pressure from the skid. He averages about 50 driveways an hour. Keep in mind that these driveways are only 15-20 feet long and they are very close together.
> 
> Having the wings on is nice because the rubber doesn't tear up the grass beside the driveways should he go out a little wide.


That sounds like the perfect setup for what I'm doing. Granted some of these drives are 35' long, they are still relatively short. And the wings seem like a great buffer along the edges. Are they single or double wide drives? I think you posted some pics of this thing but I can't remember.


----------



## cold_and_tired

stang2244;1338300 said:


> That sounds like the perfect setup for what I'm doing. Granted some of these drives are 35' long, they are still relatively short. And the wings seem like a great buffer along the edges. Are they single or double wide drives? I think you posted some pics of this thing but I can't remember.


They are double wide driveways. I'll get some good pics of it next time we plow. I've made a few changes to it which means that I have upgraded things as they broke. I'm pretty sure that we have all the kinks worked out by now.

I could help you set up a plow if you want to use a skid. I think I have about $550 in mine including the plow.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Hey guys, I got some pics from this storm Ill post up later tonight..... But now to the IMPORTANT stuff.

Long story short the company I sub for might be jacking me. They called today and wanted to LOWER my rates??? I like working for them but I cant afford to take any less than what I am getting.
Does anyone know of people looking for subs?? Or of amy commercial accounts not happy with there current provider? I wanted to jump out on my own but was hoping to wait until next year. I have enough equipment now I can handle a lot of property.
Any help would be appreciated guys. 
And I would be interested an anything from denver to Foco.
Thanks again
Robert


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1338613 said:


> Hey guys, I got some pics from this storm Ill post up later tonight..... But now to the IMPORTANT stuff.
> 
> Long story short the company I sub for might be jacking me. They called today and wanted to LOWER my rates??? I like working for them but I cant afford to take any less than what I am getting.
> Does anyone know of people looking for subs?? Or of amy commercial accounts not happy with there current provider? I wanted to jump out on my own but was hoping to wait until next year. I have enough equipment now I can handle a lot of property.
> Any help would be appreciated guys.
> And I would be interested an anything from denver to Foco.
> Thanks again
> Robert


Robert you may want to talk to these guys, http://www.mypanorama.com/ they may be looking for subs. They're in Longmont but are all over the place from Loveland to Boulder. I think the name of the guy I talked to is Austin.


----------



## LoneCowboy

rob_cook2001;1338613 said:


> Hey guys, I got some pics from this storm Ill post up later tonight..... But now to the IMPORTANT stuff.
> 
> Long story short the company I sub for might be jacking me. They called today and wanted to LOWER my rates??? I like working for them but I cant afford to take any less than what I am getting.
> 
> Thanks again
> Robert


WTF?
What reason did they give for wanting to "lower" your rates?


----------



## rob_cook2001

Thanks David,
Brian, they told me that there other subs are making much less.... they sure are because they are unreliable, unproductive ****s.
We had talked earlier this summer about rates and all was good. Now they get all my time cards and are changing there minds. 
I am sure there customers might be leaning on them for lower prices.
Like I said I like the company, hope all works out but I need to plan for the worse case.
I would love to start my own thing but I think its a little late in the season and honestly I don't even 
Know who to talk to about bidding jobs.


----------



## BUFF

Robert you're right about being a little late in the year to drum up new work but you just never know. You just need to beat the bushes and see what's in there, a option maybe to start contacting Property Management Company's, hitting commercial property's, landscape outfits. It's like fishing or chasing women, with no effort put forth you'll go hungry or horny....... none of which is appealing in my world.


----------



## stang2244

cold_and_tired;1338313 said:


> They are double wide driveways. I'll get some good pics of it next time we plow. I've made a few changes to it which means that I have upgraded things as they broke. I'm pretty sure that we have all the kinks worked out by now.
> 
> I could help you set up a plow if you want to use a skid. I think I have about $550 in mine including the plow.


That would be great. I just want to see what you've got and any help would be more than appreciated.


----------



## BPS#1

Asking to lower your rates after the start of the season is pretty low on their part.


They should have had this all worked out long before now if they didn't want to pay what you've been doing.

I'd hold firm. The price of nothing we buy or touch is going down, no can do on the rates.
The price of fuel here is nearing $4 a gallon.
After dipping nicely to $3.59 for a few weeks its began climbing pretty fast. 

My FSC kicks in at $4.10 national average. Its not much. 
I'm learning a lot and will probably put it a bit higher next year. Maybe even on a sliding scale.


----------



## BPS#1

Tomorrow's "storm" sounds like its going to be a lot more wind than snow.

Currently our forecast is down to "little accumulations" from 1 to 3 this morning.

I was hoping for some more good income.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1338986 said:


> Tomorrow's "storm" sounds like its going to be a lot more wind than snow.
> 
> Currently our forecast is down to "little accumulations" from 1 to 3 this morning.
> 
> I was hoping for some more good income.


the weather models I've seen shows Cheyenne and FCO on the edge, it's anybody's guess at this point. 
Monday-Tuesday next week maybe our next opportunity, but we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1338994 said:


> the weather models I've seen shows Cheyenne and FCO on the edge, it's anybody's guess at this point.
> Monday-Tuesday next week maybe our next opportunity, but we'll just have to wait and see.


Guessing is all the "professionals" do.

Monday is like only 10% chance for here... so far.

I don't get excited until 40% chance. At that point I start to think maybe some thing will happen.
This weeks storm was some thing like 40 to 50% nearly 10 days out.


----------



## BUFF

Just hand wash your pick up, that should lure the weather in.......


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1339011 said:


> Just hand wash your pick up, that should lure the weather in.......


You have a point.

My help OFFERED to do just that today........ on the clock of course. lol

I saw several competitors running around today with their plows on.
They must have high hopes.

I'm not going to wear my truck out like that. 
Takes A LOT of snow to pay for ball joints, wheel bearings, tires and brakes on a 3/4 ton.
Having a quick mount and dismount hiniker sure is nice. So that lazy guys like me don't feel tempted to leave the plow on because its too tough to take it off.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1339015 said:


> You have a point.
> 
> My help OFFERED to do just that today........ on the clock of course. lol
> 
> I saw several competitors running around today with their plows on.
> They must have high hopes.
> 
> I'm not going to wear my truck out like that.
> Takes A LOT of snow to pay for ball joints, wheel bearings, tires and brakes on a 3/4 ton.
> Having a quick mount and dismount hiniker sure is nice. So that lazy guys like me don't feel tempted to leave the plow on because its too tough to take it off.


 I have to laugh when I see a guy running around with a plow on when it's 50+ degrees. It takes a few minutes to hook up. 
It's like the guys who drive to or from hunting wearing blaze orange, what's the point.


----------



## cold_and_tired

BPS#1;1339015 said:


> Takes A LOT of snow to pay for ball joints, wheel bearings, tires and brakes on a 3/4 ton.


Hahaha...especially for you guys with Fords!! Oh wait, that's me too. I'm a pro at doing ball joints and I can do a brake job on all four in 10 minutes with a blindfold on.


----------



## In2toys

I'm just happy to have accounts to plow this year... He's got me on a huge safeway / shopping center lot that isn't open at night, so very few people to deal with. The guy I sub for was just offered 4 more accounts. He always is after the first big push. The shoddy guys work shows. So talk to property managers, or go into a badly plowed or not plowed place & Ask.


----------



## LoneCowboy

so
yesterday a friend of mine who runs a roofing company calls
Hey, do you do snow?

uhhh, yeah

we want to get into doing snow.


bahahahahahahahahha
sucker
you can have mine next year.

I told him the truth
it's a loser business, everyone and their brother thinks they can do it and brings prices way down (before I even heard about your thing Robert)


He still wants to do it


----------



## cold_and_tired

I got into roofing as another way of getting out of snow.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Well i got everything squared away with the company I sub for, I did not budge.
But I am taking this as a hint and going to beat bushes next week for my own contracts.
Robert


----------



## cold_and_tired

Looks like we are gonna get another one.

Monday Night: Snow likely. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 19. North northwest wind between 10 and 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible.


----------



## LoneCowboy

everything I read says south side mostly (south and east)
you can have it all!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BPS#1

LoneCowboy;1340146 said:


> everything I read says south side mostly (south and east)
> you can have it all!!!!!!!!!!!


lol

Again I ask..... Why do you keep your snow removal equipment?
Sell it, then you can sit in the lazy boy beside the fire while it snows.


----------



## BPS#1

cold_and_tired;1340079 said:


> Looks like we are gonna get another one.
> 
> Monday Night: Snow likely. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 19. North northwest wind between 10 and 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible.


1" here, bah humbug

My order is for 4" plus.


----------



## BUFF

*60% 1-3"*

Well I'm finding pretty much the same forecast at 3 different sites, all are saying a 60% chance and 1-3"
Accuweather has the rather intriguing map on the there site.........
Is this weather porn?????????:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

LMAO


That is pretty bad.


----------



## mjstef

Get your minds out of the gutter boys!!!!


----------



## BPS#1

I hear its pouring in Kimball NE this morning an inch an hr. .25 mile visibility.
Nothing happening in Cheyenne.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1340754 said:


> I hear its pouring in Kimball NE this morning an inch an hr. .25 mile visibility.
> Nothing happening in Cheyenne.


Well good, I'm sure the wheat can use the moisture.

Theyt claim snow should start up around here around 3p, don't want to sound like a grumpy old man but I doubt this is going to be much more than a dusting maybe an inch.......all we'll get to do is shovel and spread some de-icer.
No negative ways here, the system is just very week.


----------



## BPS#1

Pine Bluffs right on the state line got hammered.

I heard 9'' accumulation.
I was watching the radar this morning and there was this one band that just sat for several hours.


We've still got 50% of some thing happening. 
Its looking more and more like a dusting.


----------



## LoneCowboy

3 to 4 inches of partly cloudy


----------



## BPS#1

50% chance of nothing is still nothing. 


Oh well, looking forward monday 11/14 has 80% chance of nothing happening.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1341532 said:


> 50% chance of nothing is still nothing.
> 
> Oh well, looking forward monday 11/14 has 80% chance of nothing happening.


Now you're seeing it, welcome to commercial plowing:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BUFF

Is going to snow anytime soon? 
I'm asking because on the way home from Niwot (20miles away) today I saw 4 guys running with there plows on. It's been well into the high 50's the past few days.WTPH, all I've heard is high winds for the weekend.


----------



## BPS#1

High winds here too.

And a couple of the competition running around with their plows on.

Let them wear out their ball joints needlessly.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1344537 said:


> High winds here too.
> 
> And a couple of the competition running around with their plows on.
> 
> Let them wear out their ball joints needlessly.


[email protected]


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1344545 said:


> [email protected]


Thats certainly my opinion of the situation.


----------



## mjstef

From the 1st snow mine stays on most of the winter unless i have to do more than a short trip with the truck. Hubs stay locked in all winter. Of course we don't get the roller coaster weather y'all get there. When it snows here it snows continuously till mid march......


----------



## BUFF

mjstef;1344577 said:


> From the 1st snow mine stays on most of the winter unless i have to do more than a short trip with the truck. Hubs stay locked in all winter. Of course we don't get the roller coaster weather y'all get there. When it snows here it snows continuously till mid march......


An area where it snows continually is one thing, but around here we're riding dirt bike's, street bike's, golfing,etc........ throughout the winter.


----------



## mjstef

BUFF;1344586 said:


> An area where it snows continually is one thing, but around here we're riding dirt bike's, street bike's, golfing,etc........ throughout the winter.


Guess that why i live here. I LOVE winter sports and don't want my playing field melting every few days!!!!!!


----------



## BUFF

mjstef;1344588 said:


> Guess that why i live here. I LOVE winter sports and don't want my playing field melting every few days!!!!!!


Well I guess we have the best of both worlds here, you want to ride your sled then go to the mtn's, you want to ride your dirt bike or golf the next day stay home.


----------



## mjstef

BUFF;1344595 said:


> Well I guess we have the best of both worlds here, you want to ride your sled then go to the mtn's, you want to ride your dirt bike or golf the next day stay home.


I just want one season at a time. Roller coaster temps are good for getting you sick...........


----------



## BUFF

mjstef;1344596 said:


> I just want one season at a time. Roller coaster temps are good for getting you sick...........


Yeah it really messes some folks up, I'm lucky I guess cause I don't get sick.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I would take some more snow, but Hell I am still trying to get my last 40acres of hay baled lol.
Should get it done by Sunday.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1344607 said:


> I would take some more snow, but Hell I am still trying to get my last 40acres of hay baled lol.
> Should get it done by Sunday.


You plan on baling it in Kansas, cause that;s where it's going to be with the wind they're predicting around here for tomorrow............
I was going to try to do leaves but it's be a waste of time so it's clean the shop day I guess.


----------



## mjstef

BUFF;1344609 said:


> You plan on baling it in Kansas, cause that;s where it's going to be with the wind they're predicting around here for tomorrow............
> I was going to try to do leaves but it's be a waste of time so it's clean the shop day I guess.


Chock up another thing you get there that we don't Helatious winds!!!!!


----------



## BUFF

mjstef;1344615 said:


> Chock up another thing you get there that we don't Helatious winds!!!!!


yeah but there's no bugs or small birds to ***** on your truck, besides the wind really doesn't blow, it's Nebraska and Kansas sucking soooooo much.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## mjstef

BUFF;1344616 said:


> yeah but there's no bugs or small birds to ***** on your truck, besides the wind really doesn't blow, it's Nebraska and Kansas sucking soooooo much.:laughing::laughing:


10-4 on NE and KS Sucking!!!!!!!!


----------



## BPS#1

Good lord, this high wind stuff is supposed to be a three day event?

High winds with gusts to 60 clear into monday.
We haven't had one that bad for this long for a long time!


----------



## mjstef

BPS#1;1344664 said:


> Good lord, this high wind stuff is supposed to be a three day event?
> 
> High winds with gusts to 60 clear into monday.
> We haven't had one that bad for this long for a long time!


What since last winter???:waving::waving::waving:

Wyoming is windy and during the winter there are frequent periods when the wind reaches 30 to 40 mph with gusts of 50 or 60 mph *(ranks 1st in the US with an annual average wind speed of 12.9 mph)*. http://www.wrds.uwyo.edu/sco/climateatlas/wind.html










Not many folks realize the wind patterns are tied directly to the migration habits of the Tumbleweed. When the Tumbleweeds make their twice-yearly march, you can see them lined up by the hundreds and even thousands ... all attacking the hopping of fencelines together - acting as stairs and ladders for each other and even tossing each other over the fencelines to continue their journey(s). The cloud that often appears over the largest of the migration herds is enough to trigger "shadow-winds" which are derived from cloud patterns and whose signal triggers the release of more winds over long periods of time in the Intermountain area.
In the old days, the government used to hire "Tumbleweed-Boys" to ride those ranges and help herd the Tumbleweeds into travelling patterns that were more agreeable with shadowwind-mathematics - but the sheer "renegade" manner practiced by many clans of Tumbleweeds caused excessively long days and nights trying to keep the herds contained and so, the project had to be abandoned. Not that the practice ever really made a definitive dent in the winds - in fact - some differences were truly negligible but today, those Tumbleweeds continue to roam, unchecked - much like the wild horses of the region although even the horses are now cultivated and thinned while the "weeds" continue to bandy together for meetings and shows.
On a dark, camped-out night ... take care during your moonlight excursions that you do not come across the "Sergeant-of-Arms" of the herds - the "Tumbleweeds Enforcers" - it is not always a clearly understood confrontation.
So, there you have it - it's the Tumbleweeds that make the wind - and the wind, in turn makes it easier for the Tumbleweeds to travel, which makes more wind ... and the circle continues.
Ah, Wyoming!!


----------



## BUFF

The wind sock is great, I laugh every time I see it. 
My in-laws are making good $$$ off the wind mills on there place west of Medicine Bow, easy money.........


----------



## BPS#1

The wind does a good job of keeping the riff raff out.

MJ you are too scared to even visit here.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1344507 said:


> Is going to snow anytime soon?
> I'm asking because on the way home from Niwot (20miles away) today I saw 4 guys running with there plows on. It's been well into the high 50's the past few days.WTPH, all I've heard is high winds for the weekend.


Laramie is getting heavy snow right about now.

There is a band blowing thru that already has 80 Laramie to Rawlins closed.

The wind has been no where close to what was forecasted for here today.
They might be wrong about the snow too.


----------



## BUFF

The wind started to get going late in the morning, it was cranking pretty good with a couple strong gust (see below). That 99mph stuff typically happens just a mile or two north of me.

9NEWS Meteorologist Marty Coniglio says that a second surge of energy overnight will create more powerful wind gusts up and down the Front Range through Sunday morning.

*Saturday afternoon winds hit 99 mph 7 miles northwest of Berthoud in Larimer County* with many locations reporting winds in excess of 80 mph. Marty says similar readings are possible again overnight.

For Denver's suburbs west of Sheridan Boulevard and the foothills of Jefferson, Boulder, and Larimer Counties, a HIGH WIND WARNING has been issued through 6 a.m. Sunday for southwesterly winds up to 50 mph with wind gusts up to 90 mph.


----------



## BPS#1

You guys got more than twice our peak winds today.

We've had some strong stuff around 30 to 35 but thats all I've seen.

North of here towards chugwater and north thru wheatland they've been getting blasted pretty hard all day too.


----------



## rob_cook2001

The wind was pretty nasty out here all day to. Had to run into northglenn today and I hate pulling my truck out in that wind. Good excuse for me to ketch up on cleaning my shop.... the place is a mess haha.
Robert


----------



## BUFF

Robert I did the same thing the majority of the day, putting stuff up for the winter and getting stuff ready for winter. 
It amazes me how much **** I can accumulate over the summer and I'm pretty tidy.

Now I have a pile of **** to dispose of, I thought about throwing it outside and let it fly to a landfill in Nebraska.....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1345267 said:


> Robert I did the same thing the majority of the day, putting stuff up for the winter and getting stuff ready for winter.
> It amazes me how much **** I can accumulate over the summer and I'm pretty tidy.
> 
> Now I have a pile of **** to dispose of, I thought about throwing it outside and let it fly to a landfill in Nebraska.....:laughing::laughing:


They wouldn't even notice over in NE. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

Looks like we are getting snow. Along with 45 plus mph.
Enough to payup payup? not likely.


----------



## stang2244

mjstef;1344615 said:


> Chock up another thing you get there that we don't Helatious winds!!!!!





mjstef;1344596 said:


> I just want one season at a time. Roller coaster temps are good for getting you sick...........





mjstef;1344588 said:


> Guess that why i live here. I LOVE winter sports and don't want my playing field melting every few days!!!!!!


Ya, Colorado is a terrible place to live, I would fully avoid it if I were you. Completely undesirable.....


----------



## mjstef

stang2244;1345554 said:


> Ya, Colorado is a terrible place to live, I would fully avoid it if I were you. Completely undesirable.....


Yup!! Too damn many Obama voters there! :waving: Plus the liberal mecca of Denver & suburbs, Thousands of Illegals, Tornado's, hail storms, wind Ect.. I'll stay where i am at, over 500 miles from any city over 250,000 people. Y'all have over 2.5 X the population in 1 metro area than we have in the entire state!  There's a reason Montana is called "The Last Best Place" 6 people per Sq mile here VS 48 per Sq mile there. Easy choice!!!


----------



## BPS#1

mjstef;1345589 said:


> Yup!! Too damn many Obama voters there! :waving: Plus the liberal mecca of Denver & suburbs, Thousands of Illegals, Tornado's, hail storms, wind Ect.. I'll stay where i am at, over 500 miles from any city over 250,000 people. Y'all have over 2.5 X the population in 1 metro area than we have in the entire state!  There's a reason Montana is called "The Last Best Place" 6 people per Sq mile here VS 48 per Sq mile there. Easy choice!!!


Ben is right about you. You are a $h!t stirrer.


----------



## mjstef

we regularly get stuff like this that pays $$$$$$$$ Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


----------



## stang2244

mjstef;1345589 said:


> Yup!! Too damn many Obama voters there! :waving: Plus the liberal mecca of Denver & suburbs, Thousands of Illegals, Tornado's, hail storms, wind Ect.. I'll stay where i am at, over 500 miles from any city over 250,000 people. Y'all have over 2.5 X the population in 1 metro area than we have in the entire state!  There's a reason Montana is called "The Last Best Place" 6 people per Sq mile here VS 48 per Sq mile there. Easy choice!!!


To each their own. I like civilization, you don't. Your place of living sounds terribly isolated to me but you like it, cool, good for you.


----------



## mjstef

stang2244;1345612 said:


> To each their own. I like civilization, you don't. Your place of living sounds terribly isolated to me but you like it, cool, good for you.


It's not so bad. I haven't sat in a traffic jam in 8 years cept for the occasional cattle roundup. My county is 5200 Sq Miles with 90,000 people. We have Target, Safeway, Best Buy,, K-Mart, Lowes, Home Depot, Napa, Autozone, Orielly's, Wal-Mart (YUK!!!) and a small mall. We also have an International Airport and are a stop for Amtrak. If i want more we take a weekend and drive to Spokane, 2.5 hours west. Do this about 2X a year. You have to realize that i grew up 70 miles West of Chitcago and worked in the windy and suburbs for near 10 years. I don't miss the traffic, crowds, crime, high prices of everything Ect. Living here we have virtually NO crime, Never see an illegal, No traffic, AWESOME schools, no liberalism and a lot of Patriots live here as well. Most people here have no idea where there house keys are and there truck keys are in the truck. I am not a recluse but don't like big crowded areas either.........


----------



## BPS#1

stang2244;1345612 said:


> To each their own. I like civilization, you don't. Your place of living sounds terribly isolated to me but you like it, cool, good for you.


He aint called Walter for nothing. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## stang2244

Chicago....really? You can't compare Denver to Chicago. I was in Chicago two weeks ago and I agree, even 45 minutes north of the city traffic is terrible. Wouldn't ever want to live there. I'm just sayin why are you going to come on the COLORADO weather thread and go on and on about how bad it is? You dont like it, fine, we don't really care.


----------



## mjstef

stang2244;1345625 said:


> Chicago....really? You can't compare Denver to Chicago. I was in Chicago two weeks ago and I agree, even 45 minutes north of the city traffic is terrible. Wouldn't ever want to live there. I'm just sayin why are you going to come on the COLORADO weather thread and go on and on about how bad it is? You dont like it, fine, we don't really care.


so your telling me you never get on a thread and stir the pot???? should I do a forum search to see??


----------



## BPS#1

stang2244;1345625 said:


> Chicago....really? You can't compare Denver to Chicago. I was in Chicago two weeks ago and I agree, even 45 minutes north of the city traffic is terrible. Wouldn't ever want to live there. I'm just sayin why are you going to come on the COLORADO weather thread and go on and on about how bad it is? You dont like it, fine, we don't really care.


Easy now.

I'd never live in Denver. But to each their own.

I like the much slower pace of WY where the population is low.
Obviously a lot of folks like the much faster pace of heavy population centers.


----------



## stang2244

I'm all for stirring the pot, this is just an unusual area to do it.


----------



## BUFF

mjstef;1345616 said:


> It's not so bad. I haven't sat in a traffic jam in 8 years cept for the occasional cattle roundup. My county is 5200 Sq Miles with 90,000 people. We have Target, Safeway, Best Buy,, K-Mart, Lowes, Home Depot, Napa, Autozone, Orielly's, Wal-Mart (YUK!!!) and a small mall. We also have an International Airport and are a stop for Amtrak. If i want more we take a weekend and drive to Spokane, 2.5 hours west. Do this about 2X a year. You have to realize that i grew up 70 miles West of Chitcago and worked in the windy and suburbs for near 10 years. I don't miss the traffic, crowds, crime, high prices of everything Ect. Living here we have virtually NO crime, Never see an illegal, No traffic, AWESOME schools, no liberalism and a lot of Patriots live here as well. Most people here have no idea where there house keys are and there truck keys are in the truck. I am not a recluse but don't like big crowded areas either.........


The Denver metro area is not all of Colorado and there are many areas in the state that fall into the same category of what you've described. 
To compare Chicago to Denver is ludricous, I end up in the Chicago area a few times a year and it has it's issues not saying Denver doesn't but they're on different ends of the scale. I personally don't like going to Denver, it too busy in my book. I don't play well with most of the population, never have and never will.

This is a Colorado weather thread, we talk about the weather and a bunch of other stuff too. We've also made some good connections and a few friendships / alliance's from it, so if you want to give someone **** and pick a fight do someplace else.


----------



## stang2244

BUFF;1345748 said:


> The Denver metro area is not all of Colorado and there are many areas in the state that fall into the same category of what you've described.
> To compare Chicago to Denver is ludricous, I end up in the Chicago area a few times a year and it has it's issues not saying Denver doesn't but they're on different ends of the scale. I personally don't like going to Denver, it too busy in my book. I don't play well with most of the population, never have and never will.
> 
> This is a Colorado weather thread, we talk about the weather and a bunch of other stuff too. We've also made some good connections and a few friendships / alliance's from it, so if you want to give someone **** and pick a fight do someplace else.


Well put.....


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1345748 said:


> The Denver metro area is not all of Colorado and there are many areas in the state that fall into the same category of what you've described.
> To compare Chicago to Denver is ludricous, I end up in the Chicago area a few times a year and it has it's issues not saying Denver doesn't but they're on different ends of the scale. I personally don't like going to Denver, it too busy in my book. I don't play well with most of the population, never have and never will.
> 
> This is a Colorado weather thread, we talk about the weather and a bunch of other stuff too. We've also made some good connections and a few friendships / alliance's from it, so if you want to give someone **** and pick a fight do someplace else.


Perception is every thing I guess.

When I was driving truck I hated Chicago, Denver, LA, Houston etc. 
To my perception there wasn't a whole lot of difference.


----------



## mjstef

BUFF;1345748 said:


> The Denver metro area is not all of Colorado and there are many areas in the state that fall into the same category of what you've described.


I agree with you there.....



BUFF;1345748 said:


> To compare Chicago to Denver is ludricous, I end up in the Chicago area a few times a year and it has it's issues not saying Denver doesn't but they're on different ends of the scale.


Chicago rates #2 but Denver rates #8. Not really much difference. Boston, Minneapolis & Dallas have easier commutes. http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/story/2011-09-27/worst-traffic-congestion-city/50561310/1



BUFF;1345748 said:


> I personally don't like going to Denver, it too busy in my book. I don't play well with most of the population, never have and never will.


Again, I agree with you and i am the same way.



BUFF;1345748 said:


> This is a Colorado weather thread, we talk about the weather and a bunch of other stuff too. We've also made some good connections and a few friendships / alliance's from it, so if you want to give someone **** and pick a fight do someplace else.


 Not picking a fight. Just expressing an "OPINION" as you are. I have been a member of MANY web boards for over 10 years as well as a moderator on a few. Hi-Jacking is common on EVERY one of them. It is what makes web boards interesting. If the subject never changes things get VERY boring after a while. Same stuff OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER again. There has been a few boards i was a member of which where moderated so heavily that people who strayed from a particular subject even a tiny bit where moderated. Those boards are no longer around. Take it easy, enjoy life and lets all make some $$$$ plowing this year!


----------



## mjstef

BPS#1;1345771 said:


> Perception is every thing I guess.
> 
> When I was driving truck I hated Chicago, Denver, LA, Houston etc.
> To my perception there wasn't a whole lot of difference.


Not a lot of difference. I was through Chicago on my way to Florida 2 years ago. Came through Denver on the way home due to a storm in the north. Sat in traffic in both cities and cussed a blue streak. Makes me glad to get home every time.....


----------



## BUFF

Ok now that the air has cleared we can move on........... So why did the Montana Cowboy ride off the cliff? He didn't see the ewe turn............:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1345973 said:


> Ok now that the air has cleared we can move on........... So why did the Montana Cowboy ride off the cliff? He didn't see the ewe turn............:laughing::laughing:


Ouch, thats gonna leave a mark.

Good one. ussmileyflag


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1345984 said:


> Ouch, thats gonna leave a mark.
> 
> Good one. ussmileyflag


Well...........it works for all state's that have a sheep industry..Thumbs Up


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1345987 said:


> Well...........it works for all state's that have a sheep industry..Thumbs Up


Sheep jokes can backfire. :laughing:

I'm sure these guys are lying. I could swore I've seen more sheep in MT than I have in WY.

2011 U.S. Sheep and Lamb Inventory - Top 10 states
State 
Number of head
Texas 
880,000
California 
610,000
Colorado 
370,000
Wyoming 
365,000
Utah 
280,000
South Dakota 
275,000
Idaho 
235,000
Montana 
230,000
Oregon 
215,000
Iowa 
200,000
Total 
5,530,000


----------



## BPS#1

Over the years I've heard some really raunchy sheep jokes. 
Too bad they aren't fit for public forums.


----------



## mjstef

BPS#1;1346003 said:


> Over the years I've heard some really raunchy sheep jokes.
> Too bad they aren't fit for public forums.


Didn't you tell me the guy who bought your Semi in Helena had a pair of Velcro mitts and hip boots????:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## rob_cook2001

A lot can slide on public forums but I don't want to hear any Montana guys talking about their velcro gloves lol


----------



## mjstef

BPS#1;1346000 said:


> Sheep jokes can backfire. :laughing:
> 
> I'm sure these guys are lying. I could swore I've seen more sheep in MT than I have in WY.
> 
> 2011 U.S. Sheep and Lamb Inventory - Top 10 states
> State
> Number of head
> Texas
> 880,000
> California
> 610,000
> Colorado
> 370,000
> Wyoming
> 365,000
> Utah
> 280,000
> South Dakota
> 275,000
> Idaho
> 235,000
> Montana
> 230,000
> Oregon
> 215,000
> Iowa
> 200,000
> Total
> 5,530,000


More cheap labor to babysit them down there?? Too darn many wolves around here.....


----------



## BPS#1

mjstef;1346054 said:


> Didn't you tell me the guy who bought your Semi in Helena had a pair of Velcro mitts and hip boots????


He also wears his blue jeans inside his cowboy boots.

But he hotly denies any thing to do with sheep shagging. :laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

rob_cook2001;1346055 said:


> A lot can slide on public forums but I don't want to hear any Montana guys talking about their velcro gloves lol


LMFAO

I had a fellow truck driver tell me a few years ago that he was driving along I-90 in MT when a sheep comes blasting out the front door of a house that sat near the road.
He said it was hell bent for leather, he wasn't sure exactly what was going on inside the house.

I told him he probably did not want to know. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## mjstef

Wyoming: Where Men Are Men And The Sheep Are Scared!!!!

Q. Why do they sell so many button-fly jeans in Colorado?
A. Because the sheep can hear the zippers a mile away.


----------



## BUFF

*Yes they do exist........*

So about 3 yrs ago a very good friend/co worker decided to move back to the farm in N Dakota.
With him leaving we had to have a party to send off and what kind of party would it with out a gift for the guest of honor. So I had one of my more colorful guys pick this up and everyone signed it as a going away card. We also picked up a repair kit for him just in case..........


----------



## BPS#1

I was at a party in TX one year when a nearly identical item made an appearance. 

lmao


----------



## BUFF

Robert aren't you looking for a WB Spreader?
check this out

http://denver.craigslist.org/bfs/2643372745.html

http://denver.craigslist.org/for/2692703453.html

It may be worth checking out...


----------



## rob_cook2001

Thanks David!! I'll hit them up tomorrow.


----------



## LoneCowboy

4th ******* day of this ******* wind

ENOUGH ALREADY
****, i'm tired of the wind 

i'm supposed to work in this?

****.


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1346351 said:


> 4th ******* day of this ******* wind
> 
> ENOUGH ALREADY
> ****, i'm tired of the wind
> 
> i'm supposed to work in this?
> 
> ****.


Looks like wind till Wednesday and no moisture to speak of......So much for a snowy November on the front range.


----------



## stang2244

It looks like its at least supposed to start cooling off in a week or so.


----------



## BUFF

Colder is better, who knows we could get hammered the last week of the month like we did back in 78,79,81,and 82.....**** I'm old......


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1346438 said:


> Colder is better, who knows we could get hammered the last week of the month like we did back in 78,79,81,and 82.....**** I'm old......


That was a long time ago.

On the bright side you have an outstanding memory for an old man.

hey look some thing shiney............... :laughing:

There are times when my lack of memory is embarrassing!


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1346499 said:


> That was a long time ago.
> 
> On the bright side you have an outstanding memory for an old man.
> 
> hey look some thing shiney............... :laughing:
> 
> There are times when my lack of memory is embarrassing!


Age is a state of mind, according to wife, my she has 3 teenagers and I have only 2......what does that tell you.


----------



## BPS#1

Good reason #1 to not ride around with your plow on all the time.



My help told me he saw a guy that didn't have it his plow all the way up make a left turn in front of him.
His plow slammed into the asphalt of the side street's apron and brought the whole rig to a complete halt.
Even lifting the rear of the pickup off the ground about a foot.


lmao

That guy had better get that repaired before the next storm.


----------



## BPS#1

Hey things are looking up.


Friday night we have an 80% chance of nothing happening and saturday a 60% chance of nothing happening.
Gonna go along well with our multiple days of 100% chance of no snow.


----------



## BUFF

Uhhhhhhh sure.......
I have plenty to do, been collecting parts and steel. I have a list of stuff I'm doing of the next week or so.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1347990 said:


> Uhhhhhhh sure.......
> I have plenty to do, been collecting parts and steel. I have a list of stuff I'm doing of the next week or so.


What are you getting ready to fabricate?


----------



## BUFF

Well let's see....
A end gate for my flat bed, underbody tool boxes, trimmer and blower rack for the trailer, spare tire holder for the trailer, a rack in the shop for shovel, forks, rakes, etc...... Installing a new air compressor/hard plumbing lines, changing ballist in a few light fixtures. Putting in new spring bushings, shocks, steering stabilizer, and front/rear add a leafs in the flat bed. 
And a few other minor things too....


----------



## BPS#1

Hell don't be an over achiever. Spread those projects out over the winter between snow events.

Work 2 to 4 hrs a day, drink beer the rest of the day.

Sounds like a good way to spend the winter resting up period. :laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

BTW I got winded just reading about what you are going to be doing.


----------



## BUFF

Well the wife and kids are going up to Lander for a week and it's the best time to get things done without interruptions. I'll have 7 days of peace and quiet starting this weekend, man I can't wait.....
I'll get most of it done, at least the stuff that has a higher priority.
I may have more wind than others but I've always been that way, plus I enjoy it.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Nothing wrong at all with taking some innative and getting SH!T done lol
I am going to try an finish my hay and get my equipment all cleaned up so i can do some shooting this weekend.
Robert


----------



## BUFF

Robert how was baling in Nebraska last week........:laughing::laughing:


----------



## rob_cook2001

I said F that Nebraska hay lol. U am teathering what ever hay is left in Colorado right now.


----------



## BPS#1

Damn its cold in AK.

-30 to -40 currently and the next few days.

Weather channel was just saying that that weather is then going to move south into parts of WY and CO before heading off towards the east and maybe a little north.
Saturday looks like the best chance for some white gold.


----------



## BUFF

I dunno know, it's a stretch for us at best. But you just never know and our odds could increase as the week progresses.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1348999 said:


> I dunno know, it's a stretch for us at best. But you just never know and our odds could increase as the week progresses.


We're up to 50% chance of nothing happening for saturday.

Time will tell.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1349004 said:


> We're up to 50% chance of nothing happening for saturday.
> 
> Time will tell.


20% for my area which means water sking weather or a total white outThumbs Up


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1349013 said:


> 20% for my area which means water sking weather or a total white outThumbs Up


LOL

Aint that the truth? Gotta love Rocky Mountain weather.


----------



## BUFF

Like it's been said before, you don't like the weather give it a half an hour.....


----------



## LoneCowboy

snowing here
seriously
stupidlyingmother****ingweatherfore****ers

dusting and nothing on the walks, but all that white stuff is snow


----------



## BPS#1

We've got some white stuff here, but isn't looking like enough to plow.


----------



## BUFF

I got about 2 1/2" on the bed of ******, roads are covered with about a inch or so. 
It's still lightly snowing but it appears to be breaking up. 
I'm going to cook some breakfast and hope it melts before I venture out.

I was planning on it being nice this weekend to do stuff outside, oh well there's plenty of stuff I can do in the shop......


----------



## cold_and_tired

Happy Thanksgiving fellas!

Just an FYI, both ferrel hogs in Oklahoma are dead...really dead.


----------



## BUFF

Tanner what were the weights of the piggy's....


----------



## cold_and_tired

They were each about 100 lbs. I didn't see any hogzillas this year.


----------



## BUFF

That's not to bad, so do you smoke it or make suasage


----------



## rob_cook2001

Happy thanksgiving all. 
Not bad at all Tanner.
Fried my first turkey today and didn't blow anything up so it was a good day lol
Robert


----------



## rob_cook2001

Ok..... first time out on black Friday and don't think ill ever do it again.


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1356561 said:


> That's not to bad, so do you smoke it or make suasage


They were both pretty lean boars. I left them with my uncle, he'll probably make some sausage and take the rest to one of his neighbors.


----------



## BPS#1

We got another dusting to 2 inches depending where you're at in relation to the snow bands.

But a lot of wind with this storm so there are drifts.
Now what? wait for the pissed off customers to call and request or make the 20 mile drive to town and hope theres not a skunk out like happened a couple times last winter????

Maybe I'll go to bed and see what it looks like in a couple hrs. lol


----------



## BPS#1

Another mainly ice event. 2nd one in a week.




Any body on the front range have for sale or know where there is a cheap tailgate style spreader?
thanks


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1358277 said:


> Another mainly ice event. 2nd one in a week.
> 
> Any body on the front range have for sale or know where there is a cheap tailgate style spreader?
> thanks


There's a couple on C-list in the Denver area, cheap well that's a matter of opinion.

They sure are handy and you can make some bank with them too.


----------



## BPS#1

Yes cheap is a matter of opinion. lol


----------



## BPS#1

$1000 isn't cheap, but this is probably the one in the best condition.

http://denver.craigslist.org/for/2713243851.html


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1358347 said:


> Yes cheap is a matter of opinion. lol


Well there's nothing I'd consider cheap on C-List, for the money they're asking you may just be better off buying new. 
Angelo's Supply has Salt Dogg TGS06's for about $1k plus freight. 
Cold and Tired use to run one up till this year and I don't think he every had a problem with it.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1358362 said:


> $1000 isn't cheap, but this is probably the one in the best condition.
> 
> http://denver.craigslist.org/for/2713243851.html


uh yah........don't know much about the Sno-Way stuff. Getting parts maybe an issue and to spread sand or sand mix you'll need a vibrator ( and not one that runs on batteries either..) which the Salt Dogg has.


----------



## BPS#1

Before I drop the coin on that I would have to go back and consult with all three of my large complexes and find out if they would use sand if I had a sander.

In this area its rare to find so much ice as we've had this year. Both as ice events and the ice under the last two slush events.

So because of this sanding isn't in the contract for 2011/2012. 
It'd be my luck to go buy one and then they say............... no we don't want to sand.
Now I've got equipment with no way to pay for it. 
Its tight enough right now I am not about to buy some thing that won't be making ROI.

It will be a line item on the 2012/2013 bids.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1358370 said:


> uh yah........don't know much about the Sno-Way stuff. Getting parts maybe an issue and to spread sand or sand mix you'll need a vibrator ( and not one that runs on batteries either..) which the Salt Dogg has.


Thanks for the info!

Good stuff to be found on this forum.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1358371 said:


> Before I drop the coin on that I would have to go back and consult with all three of my large complexes and find out if they would use sand if I had a sander.
> 
> In this area its rare to find so much ice as we've had this year. Both as ice events and the ice under the last two slush events.
> 
> So because of this sanding isn't in the contract for 2011/2012.
> It'd be my luck to go buy one and then they say............... no we don't want to sand.
> Now I've got equipment with no way to pay for it.
> Its tight enough right now I am not about to buy some thing that won't be making ROI.
> 
> It will be a line item on the 2012/2013 bids.


Well given there has been a need for it this year so far you may want to consider asking your customers if they want it added to this years contract. Can't hurt to ask in the long run. I've had a few contract modifications to cover additional services and I don't think it's uncommon.


----------



## BUFF

Anybody have any faith in the front range forecast for snow coming in Wednesday night.......:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

I'm going to have to approach them about it, thats for sure.
Its a hazard the way the last two events have been just allowed to melt when the sun comes up.

All 3 properties have slopes to some degree and at some point an out of control driver is going to create problems.


Now the next point of discussion is pricing and amount to put down. 
As in lbs per 100 sq ft.
Most of these tail gate spreaders are rated for 240 lbs. I'm thinking about a 50/50 mix of sand/ice melt mix and for now I'll just buy bagged sand from either homie cheapo or lowes.
How far is that 240 lbs going to go? 
Will I have to refill multiple times per complex etc.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1358385 said:


> Anybody have any faith in the front range forecast for snow coming in Wednesday night.......:laughing::laughing::laughing:












Lets put it this way.......... unless its 80% chance of snow or already snowing I don't hook up my plow the night before.

It doesn't take long to become jaded with weather guessers.


----------



## YelloSnow

BPS#1;1358390 said:


> I'm going to have to approach them about it, thats for sure.
> Its a hazard the way the last two events have been just allowed to melt when the sun comes up.
> 
> All 3 properties have slopes to some degree and at some point an out of control driver is going to create problems.
> 
> Now the next point of discussion is pricing and amount to put down.
> As in lbs per 100 sq ft.
> Most of these tail gate spreaders are rated for 240 lbs. I'm thinking about a 50/50 mix of sand/ice melt mix and for now I'll just buy bagged sand from either homie cheapo or lowes.
> How far is that 240 lbs going to go?
> Will I have to refill multiple times per complex etc.


Hey everyone, been lurking for a while now and it took BPS to get me on. I bought a tailgate spreader a few years ago without doing all the research and was disappointed with what it won't spread. The cheap sand at HD has just enough moisture to react with the ice melt to cause problems. I can only consistently spread pure bagged ice melt reliably through it. I now have a Hiniker spreader that meets my needs. I guess my only suggestion is do your research first. I know most models will tell you what it can spread but I didn't want to see BPS get burned the way I did (BTW the Meyers models don't spread bulk material the way they clim they will)


----------



## BPS#1

Where are you getting your sand?

From what I've seen even bulk sand from the pit has a lot of moisture in it.

Do you premix your sand/ice melt?
I was planning on just filling the hopper as I needed. Because I need to be able to pull my trailer with the small snow plow for side walks at some of the jobs, I can't just fill the hopper and ride around with it full.

Thank you for your comments. I don't want to get burned either.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1358667 said:


> Where are you getting your sand?
> 
> From what I've seen even bulk sand from the pit has a lot of moisture in it.
> 
> Do you premix your sand/ice melt?
> I was planning on just filling the hopper as I needed. Because I need to be able to pull my trailer with the small snow plow for side walks at some of the jobs, I can't just fill the hopper and ride around with it full.
> 
> Thank you for your comments. I don't want to get burned either.


I'm running squeegee sand along with "Snow Plow" De Icer mixed in at around 20-25%. I mix when I load the truck. I built a sandbox out of 2x10's to store/carry the mix around and keeping it dry. 
The squeegee at Pioneer is running about $12 a ton, the Snow Plow De Icer was about $8 per 50# bag at John Deere Landscapes, but that was last years skid price.
Moisture in the sand can an issue but just make sure you keep it covered and try to get it when it's been dry for awhile. I store mine in a crate I came across which works out very well, it's dry and doesn't migrate either.
You don't want to drive around with the hopper loaded, it packs/bridges over, can freeze solid and all the weight bouncing/torquing on the hitch can't be good either.
I load up after I've plowed and spread the hopper empty before moving on. I've never have an issue with my Meyer not feeding or bridging over, but keep in mind the material you're running through it makes the difference. The squeegee and the de icer is coarse and that makes it work so well. 
When it comes to the size of the spreader goes bigger isn't allows better, you only need (or close to it) the capacity needed for your biggest lot. My 350 Meyer takes care of a 50k sq ft lot with no problem.
When it comes to who makes the best spreader it's up to you to figure this one out. My opinion is what has good dealer support in the area is very important, parts availablity and of course what kind of smoking deal you can get. I happened to stumble on to my Meyer on C-List and that's how I ended up with it.

You can probably get crafty and build a custom hitch/mount that allows you to have the hopper on and still hook up to the trailer when needed.


----------



## BPS#1

Buff if you buy your Sno Plow at CPS by the pallet you can get it under $8 a bag.


Thanks for the good info.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1358877 said:


> Buff if you buy your Sno Plow at CPS by the pallet you can get it under $8 a bag.
> 
> Thanks for the good info.


So what is CPS are they local?


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1359143 said:


> So what is CPS are they local?


CO based with branches in WY.

http://cpsdistributors.com/

Locations


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1358385 said:


> Anybody have any faith in the front range forecast for snow coming in Wednesday night.......:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


1 to 4 wed night into thurs

http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...heyenne+WY&product1=Hazardous+Weather+Outlook


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1359191 said:


> 1 to 4 wed night into thurs
> 
> http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...heyenne+WY&product1=Hazardous+Weather+Outlook


We'll just see about this.............


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1359262 said:


> We'll just see about this.............


Your forecast is for 0.0 inches accumulation?????

:laughing:


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1359290 said:


> Your forecast is for 0.0 inches accumulation?????
> 
> :laughing:


Yep, no accumulation, but chance of snow.........talk about a non committal forecast. This plays out one of two ways; We're grilling steaks while wearing shorts for dinner or we'll be waist deep in snow with drifts cresting the peaks of our roofs.......Thumbs Up


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1359417 said:


> Yep, no accumulation, but chance of snow.........talk about a non committal forecast. This plays out one of two ways; We're grilling steaks while wearing shorts for dinner or we'll be waist deep in snow with drifts cresting the peaks of our roofs.......Thumbs Up


Aint life grand on the front range? ussmileyflag

Don't like the weather??? hang out 5 mins, it'll change.
I've seen it change that quick too. In 5 mins we can go from a "nice" winter day to a full on blizzard with well below 0 wind chills.

The best one was in 09 in early Feb while I was still driving truck.
My boss and I went to Denver to pick up the truck. He was about 20 mins a head of me heading home.
He called and told me to watch it at the state line because things got real bad real quick.

In less than two miles things went from a mild winter day to a full on blizzard with N bound cars stuck in the ditches every where. Dry pavement to over 2'' of snow in less than two miles.
Kinda hard to believe it can change that quick. But thats life in the foot hills.


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1358364 said:


> Well there's nothing I'd consider cheap on C-List, for the money they're asking you may just be better off buying new.
> Angelo's Supply has Salt Dogg TGS06's for about $1k plus freight.
> Cold and Tired use to run one up till this year and I don't think he every had a problem with it.


I was very happy with my TGS06. It was bought and shipped three years ago from Angelos for a grand total around $900. It paid for itself very quickly.

I ran Rapid Thaw in it most of the time. I did build an expanded metal screen for it to keep out the clumps while loading it.

If you really plan on running sand/salt or rapid thaw, get a spreader with an auger. I know they are more expensive but there were a few times that I had to completely empty the hopper because of a clog.


----------



## BPS#1

Statement as of 3:49 PM MST on November 28, 2011

A strong cold front is expected to push through northern Wyoming
and portions of the Nebraska Panhandle beginning Wednesday
afternoon and push through the southern half of Wyoming and
the remainder of the Nebraska Panhandle Wednesday evening. Behind
this front... snow is expected to develop with total snowfall
accumulations ranging from 2 to 4 inches by Thursday afternoon
with higher amounts of 4 to 8 inches possible in the mountains. Strong
gusty north winds will also develop at speeds of 25 to 40 mph with
some gusts to 50 mph. The snow and higher wind speeds should
begin to taper off by Thursday afternoon.


----------



## cold_and_tired

This is ours...for now.


----------



## BUFF

We'll be playing golf all week, mark my words.....


----------



## stang2244

Now now David, what happened to those positive vibes? 

I agree though, I'll believe it when I see it. At least we've got a chance!!


----------



## BUFF

I'm so positive I have a 1 pm Tee time.......... Ha!!!
Did you ever get a plan to tackle the driveways yet? Last I heard you were toying around with the skid idea.


----------



## stang2244

Ha nice! I haven't pulled the trigger on anything yet. For the time being I just set up an account with labor ready so I can have more man power. We'll see how that goes...


----------



## BUFF

Have you used Labor Ready or know of someone who has? 
Do they truly understand what type of labor you're looking for? 
I ask because I'd really suck to have some clown show up wearing a Hoody, a pair of hi tops (not tied) and no gloves. Sure you can send them away but you're left with the work to deal with.

I was at the Hustler Dealer about a month ago and they had one of these puppy's. I have no idea of the cost but it would make a hell of a sidewalk or small driveway machine with a blower or a blade. 4 wheel drive, 36hp diesel, great visibility and heat.

You should pick one up and tell us how it works.......


----------



## cold_and_tired

I use labor ready for snow all the time. I tell the dispatcher where they need to be, what time to be there and what they will be doing. I haven't had a problem yet.


----------



## BUFF

If anyone on here that would have used them it'd be you Tanner....

Just looked at the forecast and I'm starting to think I should pack some orange balls.....


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1360672 said:


> Have you used Labor Ready or know of someone who has?
> Do they truly understand what type of labor you're looking for?
> I ask because I'd really suck to have some clown show up wearing a Hoody, a pair of hi tops (not tied) and no gloves. Sure you can send them away but you're left with the work to deal with.
> 
> I was at the Hustler Dealer about a month ago and they had one of these puppy's. I have no idea of the cost but it would make a hell of a sidewalk or small driveway machine with a blower or a blade. 4 wheel drive, 36hp diesel, great visibility and heat.
> 
> You should pick one up and tell us how it works.......


At Mac Equipment?
The big boys toy store? lol

I heard some where those puppies run in the $30,000 to $40,000 range. 
Depends on how many attachments you buy. 
That seems awful steep and maybe I heard wrong.


----------



## BUFF

Yeah it was @ Mac, that day I dropped a wad on a Echo Backpack Blower. 
Seeing how a decent size Z turn is $10-11K I'd have to think this unit runs $15-16K with a deck, plus,plus,plus,plus,etc..................
But given the need it's nice piece of equipment, atleast it can make you money year round unlike a mower.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1360725 said:


> Yeah it was @ Mac, that day I dropped a wad on a Echo Backpack Blower.
> Seeing how a decent size Z turn is $10-11K I'd have to think this unit runs $15-16K with a deck, plus,plus,plus,plus,etc..................
> But given the need it's nice piece of equipment, atleast it can make you money year round unlike a mower.


Back in 99 I was 13th big spender at Mac's for the year.
Bought a new walker that year.

This year I bought a used walker, new 280T trimmer and new 770 back pack blower.
I'm sure I'm no where near a big spender this year for them. 
I get tools and toy envy every time I go in that place.

That Hustler machine is a very nice piece of equipment.

These guys http://www.belos.com/ have some really cool machines as well.
Saw them back in Feb at the green expo in Denver.

I can see my business going to more of a full service business for my commercial clients and one day having one of these.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1360738 said:


> Back in 99 I was 13th big spender at Mac's for the year.
> Bought a new walker that year.
> 
> This year I bought a used walker, new 280T trimmer and new 770 back pack blower.
> I'm sure I'm no where near a big spender this year for them.
> I get tools and toy envy every time I go in that place.
> 
> That Hustler machine is a very nice piece of equipment.
> 
> These guys http://www.belos.com/ have some really cool machines as well.
> Saw them back in Feb at the green expo in Denver.
> 
> I can see my business going to more of a full service business for my commercial clients and one day having one of these.


The 280t is a great trimmer and the 770 is a beast too. I'm thinking about trying out the blower this winter on walks when it's fluff.
I run a Scag but it was that or a Hustler, I just like the deck and the pumps on the Scag better.

That Belos is a hell of a machine but that's one sand box I don't want to play in.


----------



## BPS#1

If we get the temps they are saying wed night along with a few inches you are damn right I'm trying that 770 on walks. 

Friend of mine got a Hustler 34 hp Kawi with 72'' deck from Mac.
Damn is that thing ever a mowing beast. Cheap on fuel and mows hard.
I've mowed 2 acres (rough ground) an hr with it already. Thats pushing pretty hard.

I've got a 02 GHS 48" walker and plan on adding a JD 60'' mower in the spring for my complexes.
I can get away with mulching away from the buildings where clippings wont get tracked into the units.
The reason I'm going with the JD is their MOD deck. Flips from mulch to side discharge with the flick of a lever. Every body else you have to install or remove baffles manually.
Also the JD will be nice for mowing folks back 2 acres.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1360762 said:


> That Belos is a hell of a machine but that's one sand box I don't want to play in.


Is that because of dealer support?


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1360778 said:


> Is that because of dealer support?


No because of the customer base, big places = big hassles unless it's the right situation.
To justify that piece it has to be mowing 8hrs a day, 5-6days a week during the season, nope not for me.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1360792 said:


> No because of the customer base, big places = big hassles unless it's the right situation.
> To justify that piece it has to be mowing 8hrs a day, 5-6days a week during the season, nope not for me.


I was meaning because you can use it to mow, sweep, snow plow/blow etc etc all with the same power plant.

It'd be nice if folks around here cared more about keeping their parking lots swept. But they don't. I'm hoping that one day maybe that will all change and I can be more of a full service company.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1360797 said:


> I was meaning because you can use it to mow, sweep, snow plow/blow etc etc all with the same power plant.
> 
> It'd be nice if folks around here cared more about keeping their parking lots swept. But they don't. I'm hoping that one day maybe that will all change and I can be more of a full service company.


Yeah I picked up what the machine can do, but it takes a lot to feed a beast like that and the expense of the attachments just drives that appetite.
The idea of a bigger setup as attractive as it may seen comes with a bunch of headaches (employees for one), you'll have to devote great deal of time, money and energy marketing to keep a good flow of work and maybe even a backlog. 
My approach is to focus in on your bread winners and either rent or sub out when needed.It's about running lean, building a network of resources and you'll find those resources referring you for stuff they don't do. By doing so it allows you to weather the lean times (like now) much better.


----------



## BPS#1

Good points.


Thanks for all the good advice.






One more question. On the subject of spreading sand..... what kind of lbs per 100 sq ft do I need to apply?
thanks


----------



## BPS#1

In other news this is what I've been working on the last few days.

54 trees for a good client of mine.

Auger the holes, haul the trees, set and stake the trees, mulch the trees and install drip line.


----------



## stang2244

That does look like a good driveway machine!! I couldn't justify the cost of it though!

Tanner, glad to hear you have had good luck with labor ready. They ask pretty thorough questions about the type of work to be performed when you make a labor request so I hope they come prepared. Hopefully I can try them out here in a couple days!


----------



## LoneCowboy

Those Belos machines are a joke.
Only .gov's buy them.
know why?

THEY COST EIGHTY TO ONE HUNDRED THOUSAND DOLLARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EACH

******* ridiculous.
a whole bunch of mexicans could do a lot more work.

out government is out of control.


----------



## BPS#1

holy damn thats a lot of benjamins


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1360880 said:


> One more question. On the subject of spreading sand..... what kind of lbs per 100 sq ft do I need to apply?
> thanks


The amount thrown down really depends on the conditions and the lot: how much is it still snowing, is it hard packed, what the temps are and going to be, hills, loading docks, how much shade, etc........
To give you an idea a 50k sq lot I do has 4 dock doors (northern exposure), Evergreen trees (shade) and takes between 175-300#, that's a pretty big difference but it's all dictated by the conditions. 
I have a flat rate for spreading and the amount thrown down is my discretion.
As I said before I run about 20-25% de icer in my mix and that ratio seems to work very well when it's cold. Early or later in the season when it's warmer I lean it out to about 10% de icer.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Here is our latest forecast as of 1500 today.


----------



## stang2244

I like what I'm starting to see....and temps are going to be cooler so I'm hoping whatever we get is the fluffy kind.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1361611 said:


> Here is our latest forecast as of 1500 today.


I've seen amounts up to 6" for the Front Range on the NOAA and WUnderground sites. They're also calling for some pretty strong winds too out east and the Palmer Divide area.

It'll be interesting to see what the say tomorrow.........


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1361622 said:


> I've seen amounts up to 6" for the Front Range on the NOAA and WUnderground sites. They're also calling for some pretty strong winds too out east and the Palmer Divide area.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see what the say tomorrow.........


There's the positive attitude!!


----------



## rob_cook2001

Sounds like its going to be cold. I think my new truck is going to hide in the shop for this first storm lol


----------



## BUFF

Positive or being smart ass who really knows.......
It would be nice to replenish the cash reserves though, I'm adding to the gun collection. All I need to do is "pull the trigger"... Lol


----------



## stang2244

rob_cook2001;1361762 said:


> Sounds like its going to be cold. I think my new truck is going to hide in the shop for this first storm lol


What new truck did ya get?


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1361772 said:


> What new truck did ya get?


Well Robert tell the Ford guys what you bought. Lol


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF I did my part to ensure restocking the cash flow........................ I washed my truck today.
For $3.

It looked like sh!t and I couldn't take it any more.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1362132 said:


> BUFF I did my part to ensure restocking the cash flow........................ I washed my truck today.
> For $3.
> 
> It looked like sh!t and I couldn't take it any more.


If you have nothing going on tomorrow you can buzz down to my place and wash my **** too.


----------



## BPS#1

Statement as of 7:48 PM MST on November 29, 2011


The National Weather Service in Cheyenne has issued a Winter
Storm Watch... which is in effect from Wednesday evening through
Thursday afternoon.

* Timing... north to northeast winds will increase behind a
strong cold front late Wednesday afternoon... with snow
developing in the evening. The snow will taper off Thursday
morning... however strong winds will continue to produce areas
of blowing and drifting snow through Thursday afternoon.

* Total snow accumulations... 4 to 7 inches for the valleys and 7
to 10 inches for the southern Laramie range. Higher amounts
will be possible along north facing slopes.

* Winds/visibilities... north to northeast winds of 25 to 40 mph
with gusts to 55 mph. Visibilities may be reduced to near zero
at times in blowing and drifting snow.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1362151 said:


> If you have nothing going on tomorrow you can buzz down to my place and wash my **** too.


:laughing: Keep dreaming. 

I've got a handicap ramp to try and get installed before the storm gets too viscous.

I'm not looking forward to the 0 visibility part of the storm.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1362157 said:


> :
> 
> I'm not looking forward to the 0 visibility part of the storm.


Just close you're eyes and you'll be just fine.......:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:








I'll try that and let you know how it goes.


----------



## PatrickC

*Thomas Skid*

If anyone happens to be looking for a skid We have a Thomas 85 for sale only 84 hrs two buckets 36 and 42 perfect on sidewalks as well as two sets of tires, she's garage kept so it is like brand new office 303-683-0049 Just washed the Harley so hope that helps for Thursday yipppeeee


----------



## rob_cook2001

Ok david, here we go.


----------



## BUFF

Pretty sweet truck Robert, but I have to ask what's with the dark colors. Sure they look great but they get sooooo dirty.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Thanks David, every time I buy a new truck I tell my self to be smart and get silver or white.... but it never happens. I always buy the damn black ones.


----------



## LoneCowboy

that's a nice looking truck
where's the plow?

forecast now says 3-5 overnight, more during day.

oh joy (sarcasm)


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1362279 said:


> Thanks David, every time I buy a new truck I tell my self to be smart and get silver or white.... but it never happens. I always buy the damn black ones.


The last dark pickup I bought was in '93, wasn't black but was dark blue Metalica. Sure was a good looking pickup until the dust started to settle on it.

Well it appears they're pretty confident we're getting snow.
here's the lasted from Weather Underground and NOAA.


----------



## BPS#1

Looks like real winter temps are upon us too.


After today it won't be above freezing until tues of next week.
And the chances for more white stuff on the weekend continue to increase.
I know that is going to make lonecowboy just estatic. 
lmao




This Afternoon: Areas of blowing snow. Mostly sunny early, then becoming cloudy, with a high near 55. North northwest wind around 15 mph.

Tonight: Snow and areas of blowing snow. Low around 18. Wind chill values as low as zero. Windy, with a north northwest wind 15 to 20 mph increasing to between 25 and 30 mph. Winds could gust as high as 40 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible.

Thursday: Snow and areas of blowing snow before 11am, then a chance of snow after 11am. High near 22. Blustery, with a north northeast wind between 15 and 25 mph, with gusts as high as 35 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.

Thursday Night: Mostly clear, with a low around 7. Wind chill values as low as -5. North northwest wind 5 to 10 mph becoming south.

Friday: Sunny, with a high near 36. Southwest wind 5 to 10 mph becoming northwest.

Friday Night: A 30 percent chance of snow, mainly after 11pm. Mostly cloudy and blustery, with a low around 15.

Saturday: A 40 percent chance of snow, mainly before 11am. Partly sunny, with a high near 24.

Saturday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 6.

Sunday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 29.

Sunday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 12.

Monday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 29.

Monday Night: Partly cloudy and blustery, with a low around 16.

Tuesday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 41.


----------



## BPS#1

I'm confident enough that some thing is going to happen that I'm hooking up the plow before I go to bed.


----------



## LoneCowboy

oh yeah
******* ecstatic, that's me
jumping for ******* joy.


----------



## BUFF

Brian don't blown out a knee while jumping for joy, bahaaaaaaaaa.....


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1363130 said:


> Brian don't blown out a knee while jumping for joy, bahaaaaaaaaa.....


lmao



BPS#1;1362921 said:


> I'm confident enough that some thing is going to happen that I'm hooking up the plow before I go to bed.


Hooked up and ready to rock.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Holy crap!! Power Motive is jerking me around big time!

I made arrangements with them three weeks ago to demo a WA-50 for plowing this year. I set up an account and they told me just to call when snow was in the forecast and they would bring the machine over from Grand Junction.

I called them on Monday and told them that we had a storm coming. They said they would get the machine transported. I didn't hear anything else from them so I called them today to make sure all was well. I got a call back at 4:30 this afternoon saying that the truck was going to pick it up FIRST THING IN THE MORNING!

I lost my freakin mind! They initially told me that it would be here by this evening. I asked the sales rep just how long he though it was going to take to get it here since the truck now has to go over Eisenhower in a snow storm. Now he is saying that it may not be here until FRIDAY!! In a few unpleasant words, I told him that Friday was just a little late. 

I had to scramble to get an extra skid for this storm and thank goodness some guys are willing to stay late so that I could pick up a machine.

This little SNAFU may have just cost them a customer.


----------



## stang2244

Nothing like some uneccessary stress right before a storm! That blows man. Where'd you go for the extra skid?


----------



## BPS#1

That sucks.

Some folks don't know when they have a good thing right in front of them.


----------



## BUFF

*From a Warning to a Advisory.......*

Well I see we've gone from a Winter Weather Warning to a Winter Weather Advisory for north of Denver......uhm.
At this rate we may get to play with shovels.Thumbs Up.


----------



## BPS#1

Your T time is looking less and less appealing.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1363409 said:


> Your T time is looking less and less appealing.


Ah it'll be all right with orange balls and chains on the golf buggy..........Thumbs Up


----------



## BPS#1

LMAO, that'll be a sight to see.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1363463 said:


> LMAO, that'll be a sight to see.


You've never golfed in Wyoming in late August?


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1363466 said:


> You've never golfed ?


Thats the question you meant to ask. lol

I drove a semi truck on a golf course once. Does that count?
Way back in the day I was delivering a set of portable bleachers to a course on the coast of SC.
They told me it was OK to turn the truck around right on the course. It was right on the edge.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1363238 said:


> Holy crap!! Power Motive is jerking me around big time!
> 
> I made arrangements with them three weeks ago to demo a WA-50 for plowing this year. I set up an account and they told me just to call when snow was in the forecast and they would bring the machine over from Grand Junction.
> 
> I called them on Monday and told them that we had a storm coming. They said they would get the machine transported. I didn't hear anything else from them so I called them today to make sure all was well. I got a call back at 4:30 this afternoon saying that the truck was going to pick it up FIRST THING IN THE MORNING!
> 
> I lost my freakin mind! They initially told me that it would be here by this evening. I asked the sales rep just how long he though it was going to take to get it here since the truck now has to go over Eisenhower in a snow storm. Now he is saying that it may not be here until FRIDAY!! In a few unpleasant words, I told him that Friday was just a little late.
> 
> I had to scramble to get an extra skid for this storm and thank goodness some guys are willing to stay late so that I could pick up a machine.
> 
> This little SNAFU may have just cost them a customer.


Tanner does this unit have a cab on it, I've never seen one with? 
I'd think you'd go after a 70 cause of the added hp.

They did pull a chitty thing on you, for some reason folks on the west slope really don't go out of there way for those on this side.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1363477 said:


> I drove a semi truck on a golf course once. Does that count?.


uh nope, golf for me is purely fun, it's like a cross between Caddy Shack, Beavis and Butthead and South Park. No scores are kept and he who lost less balls wins.


----------



## BPS#1

Pure fun for me....................... sending prairie dogs to their happy place. One .17 round at a time.


Its not hard to guess who looses at this game. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1363505 said:


> Pure fun for me....................... sending prairie dogs to their happy place. One .17 round at a time.
> 
> Its not hard to guess who looses at this game. :laughing::laughing:


Well theirs that too........
I was on the cousre in Douglas years ago and after a few coolers of beer we all tee'd up and drove balls at herd Antelope. Now that's golf at it's finest........


----------



## BPS#1

I'm sure the speed goats all lined up a few yards out and laughed their butts off as all the balls went wide.

That would be funny to watch.










In other news my plow will have paid for itself before tomorrow's forecasted snow event is completed.


----------



## BUFF

Hell yeah balls all over the place, never even got close to them, but who cares..........

You mean the plow will be paid off if it snows...............
Well congrats, now it's time to buy a spreader.

Calling it a day and will be up at 2 or so to check on the golfing weather....


----------



## BPS#1

"if it snows"




Thats why I used the word "forecasted". 


Yuppers, signing out here myself, taking a shower and racking out.


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1363480 said:


> Tanner does this unit have a cab on it, I've never seen one with?
> I'd think you'd go after a 70 cause of the added hp.
> 
> They did pull a chitty thing on you, for some reason folks on the west slope really don't go out of there way for those on this side.


It does have a cab on it. I was looking at the 70's but I think 12,000 lbs leaning on my homemade plow might be a little much, especially if you wack a curb or some other un-moveable object.


----------



## LoneCowboy

3am waiting
4am waiting
5am waiting
6am i suppose we'll go off and shovel piddly crap off some sidewalks

yippiee****ingskippie


----------



## BPS#1

No kidding.


We are a long way from the 4+ they were calling for.


The only plows getting much action are the city/county/state plows.
The rest of us are hanging out lookin purdy.


----------



## BUFF

Checked of a few, not quite ready but it's picked up so looks like a mid morning run.

We got off to a slow start but looks like they got it some what right.

Tanner I assumed you were going to stick a pusher on the front of it to compare it to a ho......


----------



## rob_cook2001

We started at 4 this morning. Still coming down pretty good. Hope everyone up north gets enough to work.


----------



## BUFF

There's about 3" and it's snowing pretty hard in the Niwot/Longmont area.payuppayup


----------



## BPS#1

If you got 3'' you got 3 times what we got.

About an inch is what we've ended up with.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1363976 said:


> you got 3 times what we got.


Well that's not the first time I've heard that.............................


----------



## BPS#1

lmao...........


----------



## BPS#1

50% to 70% of nothing happening friday night thru sunday morning.


----------



## stang2244

That was some more heavy a$$ snow. We got 4-6" in Broomfield and it was a long a$$ day. Labor ready worked out ok, but with what it cost me I'm unsure if I'll use them again. And DAMN do I wish I had a skid!!!


----------



## BUFF

So what do they ding you per hour,$14-16?

Another bizarre storm, Longmont got maybe 2.5 on the shady side of things, 5 miles south around Niwot had 3-5. 
Did get some wind in the late morning which drifted a little.
Overall not a get money maker but it's better than nada.
From what I've read south of Denver got the most.
They're saying 2-4 for Saturday, we'll just see.......


----------



## stang2244

Unfortunately it's $18.20 an hour because snow removal is so inconsistent. Glad most at least got something out of this one. 2-4" more on Saturday would be nice.


----------



## rob_cook2001

We ended up with 4... maybe 5 inches. And your not joking about wet heavy crap. Made some $ though. I should sleep, I want to run back and clean up after midnight.
Robert


----------



## BPS#1

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/western-storm-to-spread-snow-t/58486


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1364891 said:


> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/western-storm-to-spread-snow-t/58486


More Weather Porn...........


----------



## PatrickC

Somebody gets the condoms!


----------



## BUFF

PatrickC;1365148 said:


> Somebody gets the condoms!


Alrighty then, moving on...........dam it was cold this morning, 8 degrees and some serious fog.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Ya, the fog was crazy down here around 4 am


----------



## cold_and_tired

Well the WA-50 is the best machine we have ever used!! It took my operator a few hours to really get it figured out but once he got the hang of it, he was outstandingly efficient.

Being able to angle the blade and articulate the machine makes it incredibly easy to carry snow around corners. Traction was unbelievable and the machine had plenty of power. One of the coolest features is that you can set a speed maximum on it. Once he got it figured out, he was able to set it just right for back dragging driveways. He had full power but the machine traveled slow enough to keep from destroying anything.

Last year, we ran a skid with a blade, a skid with a pusher, a backhoe with a regular bucket and three laborers. On average, we spent about 14 hrs on the route. 

This year I am running the 50 with a blade, the backhoe with a 12' pusher and three laborers. Our average route time is about 8 hours now. I'm pretty excited!!

Regarding this last storm, we picked up about 3". Nothing much to write home about. Hopefully this weekend will bring more for us.


----------



## LoneCowboy

picture of said WA-50?
isn't this a "small" front end loader?

how much are you getting hit for it?


----------



## cold_and_tired

LoneCowboy;1365331 said:


> picture of said WA-50?
> isn't this a "small" front end loader?
> 
> how much are you getting hit for it?


I don't have a picture of it yet. We didn't get it up and running until 6:00 last night. I'll get a few of it today or tomorrow.

Essentially, it is just a mini loader. Other than the price, the visibility is a lot better than a skid. My operator has never hit anything with a skid but I just freak out when we are plowing during the day and cars are zooming behind him while he is back dragging parking spaces.

I am leasing it for $507 a month. A local rental yard wanted $1,000 a month for a skid and renting one on a per storm basis was averaging about $830 a month over the last two years. Not to mention the fact that picking it up and dropping it off was hectic enough.


----------



## BUFF

$507 a month is really good, how long is the lease for?

I can see how more effective a articulating loader would be for maneuvering around in tight spots, plus the visibility is a huge advantage too. I run a 276 Versatile at the in laws place every now and again and I'm amazed how easy they are to get in and out of tight spots. Then you have the comfort factor to, if I run a skid for more than 2hrs it's hell getting out of it. They're just not built for me.


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1365387 said:


> $507 a month is really good, how long is the lease for?
> 
> I can see how more effective a articulating loader would be for maneuvering around in tight spots, plus the visibility is a huge advantage too. I run a 276 Versatile at the in laws place every now and again and I'm amazed how easy they are to get in and out of tight spots. Then you have the comfort factor to, if I run a skid for more than 2hrs it's hell getting out of it. They're just not built for me.


I've got the lease through the end of April.


----------



## BUFF

Nice going, you should take some video now and after you've used for a couple storms just to compare the two and see the learning curve. 

So do you think we're working tomorrow, everything I've seen says yes but we all know there ability's to hit it spot on.


----------



## BPS#1

Oh crap, I bid on this fully expecting to get out bid.

But I won it, now how the H do I get it home? lol

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...80762897618&autorefresh=true&autorefresh=true


----------



## BUFF

*Spreader*

Well that's pretty cool, just have them strap it to a skid and ship it. It should be under $100.00.
Does it have a hopper cover and a vibrator? 
I'd strongly suggest you make a crash bar to protect the disc and motor, and put a deflector on it so you don't blast the back of the pickup/ bumper.

When I wired mine up I put a 70amp fuse in line at the battery, 70 amps is what my Meyer pulls.


----------



## cold_and_tired

There are a ton of LTL companies that could handle it and pick it up even as long as the seller doesn't mind getting it ready to ship.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Hey Tanner, whats top speed on the little loader?? Is it a power shift typ trans or hydro?
Cant wait to see pics.
Robert


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1365599 said:


> Well that's pretty cool, just have them strap it to a skid and ship it. It should be under $100.00.
> Does it have a hopper cover and a vibrator?
> I'd strongly suggest you make a crash bar to protect the disc and motor, and put a deflector on it so you don't blast the back of the pickup/ bumper.
> 
> When I wired mine up I put a 70amp fuse in line at the battery, 70 amps is what my Meyer pulls.





cold_and_tired;1365600 said:


> There are a ton of LTL companies that could handle it and pick it up even as long as the seller doesn't mind getting it ready to ship.


Thanks!

I'm going to check on rates once I hear from the seller.
The listing said the seller would help with shipping.... my cost.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1365602 said:


> Cant wait to see pics.
> Robert


YeahTanner we need pictures and expect to see some tomorrow............


----------



## LoneCowboy

jesus krewrist, 2-5 tomorrow
more sunday night

WTF???????

bah


----------



## rob_cook2001

This little sleep when your sick kind of sucks lol. Would much rather complain about that then not making money though.
Robert


----------



## cold_and_tired

rob_cook2001;1365602 said:


> Hey Tanner, whats top speed on the little loader?? Is it a power shift typ trans or hydro?
> Cant wait to see pics.
> Robert


Top speed is about 12 mph but I think that may be while it's going downhill with a tailwind. It sure doesn't seem as fast as a two speed skid but it may just be my imagination.

It has a hydro trans but it's got a speed selector. If you wanted, you could have full power and just creep along, very similar to a skid.


----------



## BPS#1

LoneCowboy;1365642 said:


> jesus krewrist, 2-5 tomorrow
> more sunday night
> 
> WTF???????
> 
> bah


Retire your plow equipment.

Problem solved.


----------



## BUFF

12 mph going down hill with a tail wind....... Sounds like a Dodge!!!!!


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1365752 said:


> 12 mph going down hill with a tail wind....... Sounds like a Dodge!!!!!


LMAO, that'll leave a mark. :laughing::laughing:

Like the old VW non turbo diesels...................0 to 60 some time this week.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Good one David.... give me a few weeks and this dodge will be faster than my Ford was.


----------



## BPS#1

My salt dogg just got here in the brown truck.

I better get to putting it together.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1365768 said:


> Good one David.... give me a few weeks and this dodge will be faster than my Ford was.


Ah just busting your stones Robert, there was a day long ago when Dodge had the only real diesel. I had a 92 and 93, then the PowerStrokes came out and in 96 I went back to Ford. I almost bought a Dodge in 08 instead of my Ford, the biggest down fall the Dodge had was the cab. The back seat is super small and it just wouldn't work for my kids (remember I'm the dad, I think...). Also Ford gave me a hell of a deal too, about $3800 less than a like equipped Dodge. 
Since Ford no long offers a stick and Dodge finally had a real 4dr Crew Cab and a stick I'm may go back to them.

Paul did you get a WBH Dogg?


----------



## bsuds

I also picked up a salt dogg this year. I decided on the tgs07, & only through sand with it. As long as you screen the material it works well.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1365831 said:


> Paul did you get a WBH Dogg?


Yup.

From a PS member that was selling his.
New in the box.

Got it put together, heres a pic with evidence of its snowing at the moment. 
Subject to stopping without warning........... prior to reaching my customer's triggers.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1365908 said:


> Yup.
> 
> From a PS member that was selling his.
> New in the box.
> 
> Got it put together, heres a pic with evidence of its snowing at the moment.
> Subject to stopping without warning........... prior to reaching my customer's triggers.


Awesome, how much $$$$

I saw on sooper sooper dooper doppler radar there was some activity in your part of the county. 
Still waiting for it to come down our way, it's all clouded up and actually pretty warm considering what it was this morning.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1365917 said:


> Awesome, how much $$$$
> 
> I saw on sooper sooper dooper doppler radar there was some activity in your part of the county.
> Still waiting for it to come down our way, it's all clouded up and actually pretty warm considering what it was this morning.


I don't want to say out of sensitivity to the other member.
The shipping part of the transaction didn't go smoothly and he isn't happy about that.

I will say this... it was very close to what a person can buy them for on fleabay.


----------



## BPS#1

The road cams show that its getting its freak on right now.
I hope it keeps it up.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1365921 said:


> I don't want to say out of sensitivity to the other member.
> The shipping part of the transaction didn't go smoothly and he isn't happy about that.
> 
> I will say this... it was very close to what a person can buy them for on fleabay.


Oh man that sucks when something as simple as shipping goes south.



BPS#1;1365924 said:


> The road cams show that its getting its freak on right now.
> I hope it keeps it up.


Saaaaaaaweeeeeet


----------



## BUFF

Roads in Ft C are covered, it's on the way.Thumbs Up


----------



## BPS#1

Thumbs Up


On that note................. its pillow time for me.


laters


----------



## BUFF

Well it's started here, the road is getting covered as I type. 
They're only about 3 hrs off this time, but they're bound to get lucky some time....


----------



## bsuds

Wow. December seems to be treating us right. They say we are going to have another storm come in monday morning.


----------



## stang2244

A couple inches of light and fluffy and it's still comin down. I like what I'm seein!!!


----------



## BPS#1

stang2244;1366065 said:


> A couple inches of light and fluffy and it's still comin down. I like what I'm seein!!!


Oh its plowing very easy. Very fluffy.

Until my pump motor quit.
No loose wires, solenoid is working, pump motor is cold so it didn't burn up in the classical sense.

WTF?


----------



## rob_cook2001

Fluffy snow here to. Maybe 3.5-4 inches but DAMN is it icey


----------



## cold_and_tired

We've got 5-7" on the ground with two foot drifts. Kind of caught me off guard.


----------



## LoneCowboy

yeah, 4 to 5" here
wasn't really expecting that much.
still, it plows nice, wasn't so damn heavy like the last few.
I have a WBH salt dogg, it's pretty awesome, throws a nice pattern, holds a good 100lbs, big tires, etc
it will be for sale (along with everything else) end of March/early April


----------



## BPS#1

LoneCowboy;1366369 said:


> it will be for sale (along with everything else) end of March/early April


Awesome time for buyers to pickup plow equipment for a good price.


----------



## BUFF

It ranged between 4-6.5", drifts 1-2ft from west of Berthoud to east Boulder.
It pushed real nice and melted off even better, once you cleared it it seem to be just a matter on minutes before it was wet. I got some pretty good piles going now, some are as tall as the pickup. 
Heading out of Boulder I got behind you're stereo type Boulderite, Subaru Outback, Yellow Lab, and Obama bumper sticker. I get up next to it at a stop sign and a hippie hag (women) was driving and defiantly a vageterian..........


----------



## LoneCowboy

you know what, we never use that WBS, no big walks that are worth it. (one, but it's just as easy not to carry it around)
if someone wants one, lemme know.

BOHICA

Sunday: A 30 percent chance of snow after 11am. Increasing clouds, with a high near 26. Calm wind becoming northeast between 7 and 10 mph. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.

Sunday Night: Snow likely, mainly before 11pm. Cloudy, with a low around 3. Wind chill values as low as -11. North northeast wind between 7 and 14 mph, with gusts as high as 21 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%.


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1366669 said:


> you know what, we never use that WBS, no big walks that are worth it. (one, but it's just as easy not to carry it around)
> if someone wants one, lemme know.
> 
> BOHICA
> 
> Sunday: A 30 percent chance of snow after 11am. Increasing clouds, with a high near 26. Calm wind becoming northeast between 7 and 10 mph. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.
> 
> Sunday Night: Snow likely, mainly before 11pm. Cloudy, with a low around 3. Wind chill values as low as -11. North northeast wind between 7 and 14 mph, with gusts as high as 21 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%.


Uhmmmm, more snow well ok then but the wind chill is a little much.


----------



## stang2244

WAY more than I anticipated with this storm. A solid 6". I'm starting to consider a back blade for my truck instead of a skid. Anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1366800 said:


> WAY more than I anticipated with this storm. A solid 6". I'm starting to consider a back blade for my truck instead of a skid. Anyone have any experience with these?


Andy I've been looking at backblades for no real reason other than they're pretty cool. Plus I think it'd be fun to build one. I have only a few property's where it would be great but it's hard for me to justify.
Know for what you have going on they would be great but once you pull it out to the road you need to deal with it. So that means a blade on the front of the truck or a skid or tractor to deal with it. I think for what you have going on two trucks or a truck/tractor or skid combo would work.
One can pull and the other can follow and push.

A little off topic here but whatever, I was doing a driveway that takes me about 10m to blade and shovel the walks this morning. While I was there 2 pickups come rolling up 2 house west and 6 non anglo's jump out and grab shovels. They had the place done in less than 5m, the property is identical to what I was doing. So I got to thinking about it and I can't make the math work; 2 pickups, 6 guys if the spend 20m an hour driving that leaves time to do 8 places @ $25-30 each 
($200-240 per hr). There's fuel, wages and maybe even insurance. Now if the started on one end of the street and did all of them I can see how it would work but these guys just did one place and split.


----------



## BUFF

This is from NOAA....


----------



## stang2244

Ya David, that was a concern as far as where to put it once it's in the street. Who knows, I need to do something though.

As far as those guys you saw...I'm guessing they aren't legit. Did you see any lettering on their vehicle? I couldn't imagine having 6 guys in one vehicle and wasting all that time in between stops.....


----------



## BPS#1

This past summer we had several hail storms blow thru the area really jacking up A LOT of roofs.
So we have roofing crews from TX, OK, KS, UT, NE, IA, CO, NM............. etc etc.
Many of them non anglo.


The OCT heavy wet storm many of them were snowed out for a couple of days.

Enter mad rush on shovels at homie cheapo and Lowes. These guys rode around town with 6 to 10
labors shoveling for who ever would answer the door bell. 
They'd roll up and the truck would sprout legs and shovels and commence shoveling while others would be ringing the door bells and knocking.
They took a lot of business away from guys that had residentials as their line of work.
Didn't bother me because most of mine are commercial.
That storm I was covering for an out of town friend so a lot of his residentials got done that way.
There was so much work I wasn't getting to them until day two of the storm any way.
Since that storm the amount of roofing activity has dialed WAY WAY back, along with the 6 to 10 man shovel crews.


----------



## BPS#1

This morning about 4:45am my plow just stopped working.

I dropped the plow, made a push and went to lift it up..............NOTHING.

Solenoids were clicking, relay was clicking....... NOTHING was happening.
I got my as needed sub out of bed to start plowing.
I couldn't find any thing. I knew it had to wiring related. I triple checked all my connections.
He ended up bring a tester and we finally found a barely loose connection. Tightened that up and away we went...... over 2 hrs of down time.
That down time cost me one of my complexes because by time I was running again there was enough traffic that the snow was packed and they said don't bother plowing ........ save money. damn!

I talked to 2 of the 3 complex maint managers today and told them I had a sand spreader coming.
They were both happy and said to get all over it...... sweet.
I'm sure the 3rd will go along. One event will pay for the spreader.
On that note I'm going to call my plow paid for now too....... I like it.

This storm sure plowed WAY easier than the previous two storms and I'm starting to get the hang of stacking with this big 9' blade. Also the lighter snow seemed to make a big difference.
Like Buff I got some good piles at least as high was the truck.

I did redeem some of my lost time when a friend asked me to help him on one of his jobs.
Hes plowing with a small tractor/blade and this facility was kicking his butt.
With it being a saturday my wife wanted to see what plowing looked like and I got her to take some great pics from the hill over looking the job site.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1366865 said:


> Ya David, that was a concern as far as where to put it once it's in the street. Who knows, I need to do something though.
> 
> As far as those guys you saw...I'm guessing they aren't legit. Did you see any lettering on their vehicle? I couldn't imagine having 6 guys in one vehicle and wasting all that time in between stops.....


They did have lettering on both pickups (3guys per) and a Logo on their coats too, from what I saw they appear to just be a shovel crew.


----------



## PatrickC

Parker had some heavy snowfall around 11 this morning and some lady came zipping in behind me and I have a 96 crew f350 powerduck and she lays on the horn so I stop she pulls alongside and screams and cusses me out can't you [email protected]&$ see me I replied you would be a lot prettier without that mouth. Man that mad her mad she talked to my son and he explained to her it is a parking lot not I 70 and you really shouldn't get behind a plow truck in reverse with warning lights and that beeping is a back up alarm. Well 15 min later cops showed up and all said and done they said stay warm b safe cool. What a day


----------



## BUFF

PatrickC;1367041 said:


> Parker had some heavy snowfall around 11 this morning and some lady came zipping in behind me and I have a 96 crew f350 powerduck and she lays on the horn so I stop she pulls alongside and screams and cusses me out can't you [email protected]&$ see me I replied you would be a lot prettier without that mouth. Man that mad her mad she talked to my son and he explained to her it is a parking lot not I 70 and you really shouldn't get behind a plow truck in reverse with warning lights and that beeping is a back up alarm. Well 15 min later cops showed up and all said and done they said stay warm b safe cool. What a day


So did this happen in a retail lot? 
Also was she driving a Subaru?
Did the law just happen by or were the called?

I had a potential issue today at a gas station, I was just pulling away from the pump and this bimbo comes zipping in out of now where. She lays on the horn and shows me her favorite finger. I don't like getting gas when the plow is on and when I do I generally go to one or two places that have plenty of room to maneuver around in. Today I didn't go to my favorite places and it was tight. What's kinda funny is while I was filling up and watching all these tools driving around in the lot I was thinking what a nightmare it would be to plow a gas station or retail lot.

I just don't get what's with people anymore, it seems like the majority of them are running around with there hair on fire and for no real apparent reason. Sure everyone is busy but really speeding around doesn't gain you any real time unless you're doing a couple hundred miles.


----------



## PatrickC

It was a bank lot and shev was in a hurry, yep she called the cops they were chillaxed after I told them I was just working trying to get by and I was only going 2 mph


----------



## BUFF

*"k"*

There's a common phrase for her, it starts with "K" and ends with............"t"


----------



## cold_and_tired

Here is a picture of the little loader. My operator loves it now and says he never wants to be in another skid again.

He did 51 driveways on one of the HOA's in 58 minutes. He beat his own record by 16 minutes. Therefore, I'm sold on it.

I've got a few vids going up on youtube. I will post a link to them when I get them loaded. I'll have to get a few pictures of the piles we made today. I dont know exactly how tall they are but they are as high as a backhoe will reach.


----------



## stang2244

I really, really want to see video of that thing back dragging some driveways. Get em up when ya can.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Here are the vids from today.
















Here is one from the last stop on the route. Figured I would have a little fun.


----------



## cold_and_tired

stang2244;1367105 said:


> I really, really want to see video of that thing back dragging some driveways. Get em up when ya can.


Looks like I'll have a chance to get some more action video of it in the next few days.


----------



## BPS#1

cold_and_tired;1367115 said:


> Here are the vids from today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one from the last stop on the route. Figured I would have a little fun.


Lookin good.

I'm fast coming to the realization that a pusher would be awesome for these complexes where you have to push 2 to 4 blocks to find a place out of the way to stack.

Or even a drag blade to pull it down to the end then stack it with the front plow.


----------



## cold_and_tired

BPS#1;1367133 said:


> Lookin good.
> 
> I'm fast coming to the realization that a pusher would be awesome for these complexes where you have to push 2 to 4 blocks to find a place out of the way to stack.
> 
> Or even a drag blade to pull it down to the end then stack it with the front plow.


That's the problem I was faced with. Both of my HOA's don't want snow pushed to the curbs. We have to carry it all to a single pile in the back.

In the video of the backhoe, you can see where I have to make a right turn. From there, it is another 500' to the pile. This site used to take us about 4 hours with two skids and a truck. We finished it today in a little over two hours with two pieces of equipment.


----------



## BPS#1

NICE!


That'll soon pay for itself if it keeps snowing.


----------



## BPS#1

BPS#1;1367133 said:


> Lookin good.
> 
> I'm fast coming to the realization that a pusher would be awesome for these complexes where you have to push 2 to 4 blocks to find a place out of the way to stack.
> 
> Or even a drag blade to pull it down to the end then stack it with the front plow.





cold_and_tired;1367135 said:


> That's the problem I was faced with. Both of my HOA's don't want snow pushed to the curbs. We have to carry it all to a single pile in the back.
> 
> In the video of the backhoe, you can see where I have to make a right turn. From there, it is another 500' to the pile. This site used to take us about 4 hours with two skids and a truck. We finished it today in a little over two hours with two pieces of equipment.


I've gotta be careful and add equipment responsibly.
These are only year to year contracts and if some one comes in and BSes them with a cheaper price and the promise of doing a better job........... I could be out.
I don't want to be extended on payments for some thing I'm not using.

Lucky for me I'm paid by the hour so ....... I'm compensated for my time.

Other than youtube vids I've never seen a back blade in these parts...... or any of my travels.

Only the last few years i've started seeing push boxes in Cheyenne.
Previous you only saw pickup plows, skids, backhoe, and loaders.

It amazes me all the pickup plows that come out of the wood work when it snows.
I don't know where all these guys come from.


----------



## LoneCowboy

i don't understand why everyone has to be out when it's snowing, icy and cold.

I sure as **** wouldn't be out if I didn't have to be.

A friend of my wife's went out to get donuts yesterday morning.
yeah, 10 deg, 5" of snow, icy as hell but hey, gotta have donuts for the kids.

sure enough, slammed into her neighbor's old F150

broken tie rod, car undriveable, must be towed, fixed, etc,etc, etc

STAY THE **** HOME

I really don't mind plowing til about 7am, then, then................................

BTW, that's a really cool loader, that thing would be productive as hell. Plus you can see. Backing up in a skid in a full parking lot is scary.

BPS, is that a straight blade you have??????

current NWS forecast for sunday night

Tonight: Snow and areas of blowing snow. Low around 4. Wind chill values as low as -14. North northeast wind between 8 and 15 mph, with gusts as high as 23 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible.


----------



## BPS#1

LoneCowboy;1367286 said:


> BPS, is that a straight blade you have??????
> .


9' scoop

I agree with you on all the traffic when its bad weather. WTF is up with that?


----------



## BPS#1

You guys are getting all the snow.

12/03/2011 1130 am

7 miles SW of Boulder, Boulder County.

Snow m13.0 inch, reported by trained spotter.

28 inches snowfall past three days

http://www.wunderground.com/US/CO/039.html


----------



## LoneCowboy

7 miles south and west of boulder puts you into the mountains. up behind the flatirons. 
probably 8000/9000 feet

nice scoop 

and of course, they all go out with no tires on.
they can barely go forward, much less stop or turn. 

studded snow tires kick ass.


----------



## BUFF

Tanner very cool machine and probably one the best options out there for snow.

Now you need to put a Kage pusher on the front of it, I think that would be the ****.

More snow uhmmmmm, ok I'll take it....but I'd much rather have over the weekends or come through early in the evening so mosty of the jag off's are off the road.


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1367447 said:


> Tanner very cool machine and probably one the best options out there for snow.
> 
> Now you need to put a Kage pusher on the front of it, I think that would be the ****.
> 
> More snow uhmmmmm, ok I'll take it....but I'd much rather have over the weekends or come through early in the evening so mosty of the jag off's are off the road.


I've thought about a Kage but having now compared the backhoe to skids and the mini loader, the smaller machines just don't have enough speed to use a pusher and still be cost effective. If I had the cash, every machine would have one of these: 




Besides, this machine is really intended to be a "details" machine. He backdrags driveways, cleans out gutters, etc. I guess you could say that the loader is the floss and the backhoe is the toothbrush.

Here is our recent forecast for tonight:


----------



## BUFF

That blade is something else, man that just raised the bar quite a bit.

I can see your point about it being a detail machine and I see how your straight blade set up would work great for pulling out of the gutters. The rubber edge on the wing would wipe it clean and not damage anything in the process. 

Even though we're all doing the same thing it's interesting how much our equipment differ based on the work we do. 

3-5" tonight with wind and bite ass cold........plus more on Thursday

At this rate we're going to blow by what we got for the entire season before Xmas.


----------



## PatrickC

Its still rough out there with some yahoos downing prices, but thank god we are getting some work


----------



## LoneCowboy

already have
from 9news

_9NEWS Meteorologist Ashton Altieri says the Denver area has now received 21.7 inches of snow this season including the 5.7 inches that fell on Thursday and the 3.0 inches that fell on Saturday. *By Monday morning Ashton expects the seasonal total to surpass what Denver received during the entire 2010-2011 snow season*. That total was only 22.8 inches.

The Denver, Boulder, Lakewood and Aurora areas will see a total of 3 to 7 inches of new snow before it wraps up before lunchtime on Monday. Locations along the Palmer Divide in Douglas and Elbert Counties will see 4-8 inches while northern Colorado including the Fort Collins, Loveland and Greeley areas will see 2 to 5 inches.

Ashton says it could be a particularly difficult morning commute on Monday because people are ******* stupid and drive like ****._

ok, that last line I modified just a bit.


----------



## BPS#1

LoneCowboy;1367572 said:


> already have
> from 9news
> 
> _9NEWS Meteorologist Ashton Altieri says the Denver area has now received 21.7 inches of snow this season including the 5.7 inches that fell on Thursday and the 3.0 inches that fell on Saturday. *By Monday morning Ashton expects the seasonal total to surpass what Denver received during the entire 2010-2011 snow season*. That total was only 22.8 inches.
> 
> The Denver, Boulder, Lakewood and Aurora areas will see a total of 3 to 7 inches of new snow before it wraps up before lunchtime on Monday. Locations along the Palmer Divide in Douglas and Elbert Counties will see 4-8 inches while northern Colorado including the Fort Collins, Loveland and Greeley areas will see 2 to 5 inches.
> 
> Ashton says it could be a particularly difficult morning commute on Monday because people are ******* stupid and drive like ****._
> 
> ok, that last line I modified just a bit.


Well it is the truth.

At the rate we are going my wife won't have to wonder if we are going "home" for christmas. (eastern KY)

I drove truck for 7 years putting on almost 900k miles. I'm drove out.
I don't want to go. And I am not stupid enough to try and fly over that time.
I told her that if there is money to be made ....... guess what.
And if it looks like there is going to be a big storm between here and there....... guess what.
I 1000% expected her to say "what ever Jim" (my dad's name" :laughing::laughing::laughing:

I'm not looking forward to the bitter cold.


----------



## BPS#1

That HLA snow wing looks like the ****!!!

That farm tractor sure is able to stack it high.

Now I know what I want to save my money for. lol


----------



## rob_cook2001

Tanner, that little loader is cool. 
Bps scoops are a cool plow.
And don't get me started about traffic. One of my kingsoopers is considered the busiest in the state!!
People are ********.


----------



## BPS#1

The flurry squalls are teasing us.


----------



## BUFF

*Retail property*

There is no way in hell I'd ever consider doing a retail property, I don't have the patients for it and all I'd do is get in trouble. 
Robert I really don't know I you cope with it, just going to Kings for food gets me amped up and I'm just trying to park.
I've convince the general public in the urban areas are getting more ******** with every generation.

Paul the easy out for you is simple, I told my wife I couldn't go the Lander for T-Day due to the potential of snow so I had to stay close to home. So she and the kids went for a week leaving me home, best way to spend a holiday..........

Tanner this last clip of the pusher blasting through the pile looks more like product testing rather than fun.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1367766 said:


> Paul the easy out for you is simple, I told my wife I couldn't go the Lander for T-Day due to the potential of snow so I had to stay close to home. So she and the kids went for a week leaving me home, best way to spend a holiday..........
> :


I did that last year. 

This year they are making the big push to get every one together from the extended familys.
"It might be our last best chance to get every one together".

I told her I'll buy her a ticket, that I have to stay in case it snows....... she said she aint going without me this year.
Its not looking like I'm going.

It looks like we are in a snowier pattern than some years and I am not going to miss out on the revenue.
Back in the late 90s it would have been a different story.
I remember a couple winters in a row that I was doing residential shoveling......... 2 events all season.
That was so not worth being married to a snow removal business.
I swore then I was not going to ever have snow removal equipment.
This year I have my equipment all paid for before christmas...... nice change.

Going to Lander could be a two or three day trip if you wanted.......
Making the journey to eastern KY is a week min!
Could loose out on a lot of income in a week.


----------



## BUFF

If I went to Lander for a couple days I'd be in rehab for 30days, my in-laws are nuts......

You get my mother in-law and her mom together it's like a episode of "I Love Lucy".......no thanks.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Unfortunately, in this business, you really can't get too far from home during the winter. It is what it is.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1367804 said:


> If I went to Lander for a couple days I'd be in rehab for 30days, my in-laws are nuts......
> 
> You get my mother in-law and her mom together it's like a episode of "I Love Lucy".......no thanks.


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bottle rehab?

My wife has relatives she says the relationship ends at her mom. 
She doesn't claim them. I have nutsos on my side. Most of them live east of the MS river.
If I were to get together with her extended family I'd have to be deep in a bottle to chill out enough to put up with their ignorance and nutso-ness.

NO THANKS!

So far I've not been at one of her extended family gatherings......... I've promised her that I'll only ever be invited to one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
After the first time it'll also be the last time they want my big mouth shattering their happy little ignorant worlds.

Oh well, it'll be more peaceful out here in the lowest populated state in the nation.
You guys talk about over crowding and nuts crowds........... I am very happy to live in the lowest populated state. 
Me and crowds don't get along.


----------



## BPS#1

cold_and_tired;1367809 said:


> Unfortunately, in this business, you really can't get too far from home during the winter. It is what it is.


Yup, same in the summer with lawn care.
My biz is still small enough its me and one full time guy.

She wants to travel and I tell her that I can't leave the biz.
She gets butt sore and says "I guess that means we'll never go on a vacation ever again in our lives".
Geebus.

Maybe one day I'll be successful enough to have a qualified foreman and can go on a vacation. 
Until then.......... it is what it is.


----------



## BUFF

A bottle wouldn't even come close to doing it, I'd have to head to the res and find a medicine man to cope with the kaos.
My wife has the same feeling about the hole thing as I do, when she was up there for Thanksgiving I suggested she stayed in town instead of at the ranch. So she did and it was well worth the money to give her a place to escape too.

There's a saying that goes like this, "There's one in every family, if you don't know who it is it's probably you"


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1367821 said:


> There's a saying that goes like this, "There's one in every family, if you don't know who it is it's probably you"


LMAO, I like it!


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1367823 said:


> LMAO, I like it!


It's so true, as luck would have it my 2 sisters fall into this catagory leaving the 3 boys normal......well kinda.


----------



## BUFF

So what direction is this weather coming in from? There's two systems that could be the one.
From what I seen it should start up after dinner, we'll just see.........


----------



## BPS#1

Sunset/dinner time is what 9news was saying on their site.

Its not looking good for us to get much $$$$ tonight.



> PERIODS OF LIGHT TO MODERATE SNOW WILL OCCUR IN AREAS MAINLY WEST
> OF INTERSTATE 25 IN SOUTHEAST WYOMING TODAY AND TONIGHT. SNOWFALL
> AMOUNTS WILL BE MINIMAL...RANGING FROM 1 TO 3 INCHES....WITH 3 TO
> 5 INCHES INTO THE MOUNTAINS. LITTLE TO NO SNOW ACCUMULATION IS
> EXPECTED FOR AREAS EAST OF INTERSTATE 25.


----------



## BUFF

*It's started*

Well it's started to snow, not real heavy but visability is getting worse towards the west. I'm about 1/4 mile the foothills and I can see them any more.

I hope this moves in quick so all triggers are met by 2am so most everything would be plowed by 8am.


----------



## PatrickC

Its snowing along 25 from Crock to lonetree wind gusting to


----------



## BPS#1

Its looking like we got nuthin up here.

I went out and took care of my offices. Just got back.
Now I don't have to get up at 4 when the bed still feels so inviting.


----------



## rob_cook2001

We got a little under a inch..... I think its done...


----------



## stang2244

I think the weather guys got a little aggressive with their forecasts due to the last two storms. Got barely a dusting in broomfield.


----------



## LoneCowboy

a dusting would be about right
i ain't moving out of my nice warm house.

not even enough to shovel
still probably more ice melt down than snow.


----------



## BUFF

Ashton Altieri needs to go back in the closet........

What a bunch or no talent @$$ clowns, they got two right and got cockie.

Saw these on the way to town this morning, I've had a few close encounters with them on the road. There's a couple decent bulls in the bunch.


----------



## BPS#1

Nice pics.


My aunt/uncle live off of 66. They've been seeing elk too.



My niece said on facebook this morning it was -36 in Laramie. 
Thats OK, I'll take the 0 we had.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1368646 said:


> Nice pics.
> 
> My aunt/uncle live off of 66. They've been seeing elk too.
> 
> My niece said on facebook this morning it was -36 in Laramie.
> Thats OK, I'll take the 0 we had.


This bunch was about 3m north of 66 and Hygiene Rd., they've been hanging out for about a year. Eating out of the hay and corn fields, man they have to have great marbling and sure would be tasty.

It's always cold in Laramie, doesn't matter what time of the year.


----------



## BPS#1

Thems the kind of elk I put in my freezer off my brother's ranch.

And yes, they eat good.


----------



## BPS#1

Any of you guys in that area have a line on some cow hay?

I just got off the phone with my cousin, they are looking for some cow hay.
Its not like my uncle to be this late in stocking up. I guess it creeps up on all of us once in a while.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1368675 said:


> Any of you guys in that area have a line on some cow hay?
> 
> I just got off the phone with my cousin, they are looking for some cow hay.
> Its not like my uncle to be this late in stocking up. I guess it creeps up on all of us once in a while.


There's a lot of hay available from what I've seen they just need to look around.

Robert can probably line them up with someone he knows.


----------



## BPS#1

Buff you ever hear of "Don's Repair".
Small engine shop.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1368694 said:


> Buff you ever hear of "Don's Repair".
> Small engine shop.


Yeah it's north east of McCalls lake in I remember correctly. If it is a buddy has a goose pit just east of it and they've been see elk in there.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1368715 said:


> Yeah it's north east of McCalls lake in I remember correctly. If it is a buddy has a goose pit just east of it and they've been see elk in there.


Yeah thats where they are.

Thats my uncle's shop.

For large jobs especially if I have time to wait on my equipment I'll take them down to him.
The "family rate" just about offsets the cost of fuel and I get to visit with uncle/aunt/cousin.

And they've been seeing the elk over there too.
This is from my aunt's FB page. Less than a mile from their shop.


----------



## BUFF

That would be Bashers corn feild where my buddy's goose pit is.


----------



## BPS#1

The internet sure makes the world a smaller place. lol


----------



## cold_and_tired

I can't believe you guys didn't get anything. We ended up with about 6" when all was said and done.



stang2244;1367105 said:


> I really, really want to see video of that thing back dragging some driveways. Get em up when ya can.


Here is a video that shows it back dragging pretty well. He does two and a half driveways in two and a half minutes.

I'm thinking about putting a back drag edge on it and trying to fab up some reverse wings. Essentially, I want the same plow for going backwards as well as forwards.











Also, a pic of the biggest snow pile with a Subaru that is about to get buried. The pile is 40-50 feet deep and we are about two larger storms away from having to haul it off.


----------



## stang2244

Great videos. I am super jealous of how quickly you can knock those driveways out. It makes me realize I need to start using more equipment and less man power!

And holy hell!!! That pile of snow is ridiculous!


----------



## BUFF

*got screwed*

Man we got screwed, it left as quick as it came in yesterday. Started off pretty good for about an hour,then the wind picked up and it was flurries for about 2 hours. 
I was up at 2a and nothing, 3a still nothing and cloud cover was breaking up, 4a the stars were out.
So we ended up with a heavy dusting and -2* plus wind chill.

Tanner I really like the way you're putting down pressure on the blade, very simple and effective. Nice going.Thumbs Up
A back blade edge would be a happy thing along with the reversed wing's. 
To be really simple just weld some flat bar to the existing edge at the desired approach angle and obviously tie them together with some gussets. The cool thing about your set up it you can roll the back of A frame down to use the back edge unlike a pick up. 
The wings you could just come off the mounts for the feet for the main mounting point and weld some tabs on the end of the mold board. Since it's truly a custom wing I'd just get some 3/16" plate and cut the shape and also use it for ribs and the mounting point, then just buy the rubber edges.

You it's be funny as hell if that Subaru some how ended up on top of that pile.....:laughing:

Andy they best thing about equipment is: it's never late, never talks back and it doesn't have personal issues. Sounds like you're getting real close to pulling the trigger on something cool.Thumbs Up


----------



## stang2244

BUFF;1369570 said:


> Andy they best thing about equipment is: it's never late, never talks back and it doesn't have personal issues. Sounds like you're getting real close to pulling the trigger on something cool.Thumbs Up


Exactly David, this is my main reason for wanting to get equipment. Eliminate half the shovelers and the headaches that come along with them!!


----------



## PatrickC

Bad shoulders and 3 degrees yipppiiieeee when did I get old, what were we talking about lol 
I run with just my son so I don't strangle shovelers as that would be tiresome


----------



## PatrickC

Pretty darn cold when a wbs freezes and cracks


----------



## stang2244

Like the rookie diesel owner that I am.... My damn truck gelled up on me today. That **** is not cool.


----------



## PatrickC

That sucks , you get it fixed


----------



## stang2244

Ya, diesel 911 in the tank and the filters did it. Wasn't thrilled about climbing under my truck in this weather.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Better stock up on power service.... never fun.


----------



## PatrickC

I hear you, we have been their ourselves and when its cold it just suuuccccks


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1370399 said:


> Like the rookie diesel owner that I am.... My damn truck gelled up on me today. That **** is not cool.


Sorry Andy but this is sooo fitting.........


----------



## PatrickC

Could b what I did years back put diesel in a gas truck lol that didn't work worth a crap


----------



## BUFF

PatrickC;1370555 said:


> Could b what I did years back put diesel in a gas truck lol that didn't work worth a crap


My genius brother in law filled his folks Duramax with gas and then drove it till it stopped.
That left a mark.........


----------



## stang2244

Ya David, I deserve that one. I have been running the winter stuff in nearly every tank. Now I know it has to be EVERY tank. 

I've always wondered what gas will do in a diesel...what kind of damage was there?


----------



## BPS#1

I run Howes.
Even when I had a semi truck.
Its never left me down.

I'll over dose that stuff before I even wanna dream about gelling up.
And I mean WAAAAY over dose. 
I think a half gallon bottle is good for 200 gallons on the coldest mix.
I use it on 120 or so. Its cheap insurance.

I know trucking company owners that won't buy fuel treatment but will pay the very costly down time and bill for getting their trucks ungelled. How stupid can you be? A case of Howes is less than ungelling one truck. Not to mention the down time.




Gas in a diesel............. I'd say it'd do some extensive engine damage.


----------



## BUFF

It basically scraped the motor, there was all kinds of chunks, big and small when the oil pan got dropped. 

On another note......
I did some work for a gal in Longmont this summer, just a one time gig pulling gravel out of her beds, hauling in planter mix to build up a berm, run drip to what she just planted and mulch.

I get a email from her today asking if I can deliver a 10ft Xmas tree to her Studio on the Pearl Street Mall in Boulder. As I suspected the studio is on the 2nd floor, no elevator and she wants me to put the tree in a stand so she can get her decorating on. Then after Xmas remove the tree and dispose of it. 

At first I lMAO, then couldn't believe what I had read. So I was baffled as to how do you bid on something like this, I mean talk about being out the the norm. Seeing how I had done work for her in the past, she was really easy to deal and paid me on the spot, I really didn't want to turn her down. She has money and isn't afraid to spend it. I figured I'd price myself out of the equation @ $75.00 per hour with a one hour minimum. I see 1.5hrs to get it there, set it up and then the flat 1 hr to haul it off. She came back with that seems fair how about later this week. I figure when it's all said and done she going to have $400 + tied up in the tree, getting it hauled in, set up and hauled off. All that expense to have a tree in a dance studio for 3 weeks, WTF....... 
Should I feel guilty or should have charged her more?


----------



## rob_cook2001

I tore down a 06 cummins that had gas run through it.... not pretty. The piston were trashed, cylinders were toasted and the valves didn't look to hot. It probably wouldn't have been as bad but she only put in a few gallons and drove it home 40 miles.
Poor truck.
My brother loves the howes stuff.
Robert


----------



## BPS#1

Dave 4 or 5 sounds good to me.
If people want to spend their money and put it in my hands I don't feel guilt as long as I do a good job of doing what they want.




Rob I told my wife when I first got a diesel pickup that if she puts gas in the tank....... that won't piss me off.

STARTING it and DRIVING it....... WILL piss me off!!!!!!!!!!
I said I don't give a damn if the truck sits blocking the fuel island for an hr until I get there or a tow truck or what ever........ DO NOT freaking start it if you mess up and put gas in it.
She drove my auto very little....... shes drove the standard one........ exactly NONE. 
The odds of her gassing up my diesel are pretty low.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I wouldn't feel guilty at all David. She gets her tree and you get paid, win win. But I sure don't think a tree is worth that kind of cash.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1370784 said:


> I wouldn't feel guilty at all David. She gets her tree and you get paid, win win. But I sure don't think a tree is worth that kind of cash.


I guess it's all about what the market will bear and she must really like Xmas. Or it's my charisma and charm she's aching for.........


----------



## BPS#1

This is a very telling ad.
I could make a lot of comments but I think its best to let the words speak for themselves.



> Driver laborer needed ASAP. Lots of work. IF YOU DONT LIVE IN CHEYENNE DONT APPLY. Company does landscaping snow removal and firewood. Must have own transportation to our shop located 11 miles west of cheyenne on happy jack road. EVERYBODY STARTS AT 8.00 PER HOUR. THE MOST YOU WILL EVER MAKE IS 10.00 PER HOUR. Must have clean MVR. We pay performance bonuses and are great to work for.
> 
> How to apply: e-mail info along with why we should use you
> 
> IF YOU HAVE WORKED FOR _____________ BEFORE DONT APPLY THERE IS A REASON WE GOT RIDE OF YOU


Other than ________ out the name its a 100% copy/paste.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1370928 said:


> This is a very telling ad.
> I could make a lot of comments but I think its best to let the words speak for themselves.
> 
> Other than ________ out the name its a 100% copy/paste.


So you're looking to add a couple guys so you can go to Ky for Xmas.............:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1371004 said:


> So you're looking to add a couple guys so you can go to Ky for Xmas.............:laughing::laughing:


Very funny. 
Not me.

My shop isn't west of town.
I start my guys at 10, not tell them that they've topped out at 10.
If they aint worth it they go down the road.
We're allowed by the IRS to pay some one up to $600 a year in cash.
I usually burn up $500 in cash finding out if they are worth putting on full time.

Currently I'm not planning to leave home for christmas. I'm not sure if its sunk into the other half's conscienceless yet.


----------



## LoneCowboy

diesel additives
I use Stanodyne, but there are lots. try the DieselStore.com for good prices. I buy a couple cases every year. WAY cheaper than around here. (like 1/2 price)

putting gas in a diesel: Remember, diesels run off compression, they just compress the fuel so far until it ignites, there are no spark plugs and diesel is actually pretty hard to ignite nor does it vaporize like gas. (why gas is explosive and diesel isn't). so putting gas in a 18/1 or 20/1 motor and BOOM the gas literally explodes before TDC and puts all that downward pressure on the pistons, cranks, etc. Not pretty.

PatrickC, What's a WBS????????

$10/hour? seriously, **** you. I can work at McD's, get free food, regular work, not freeze my ass off, nor drive 10 miles to work at 3am to make $10/hour. I imagine he's always looking for guys. I overpay my guys. They show up, they work hard, and the cost is pretty damn minor compared to overall billings. Anything is better than me shoveling. 

Buff, I want a picture you of and this huge ass tree shoved into a elavator


----------



## BPS#1

If you have an oil wholesaler check your additive prices there.
Also half price of buying it at the truck stop or the corner stop and rob.


----------



## PatrickC

Walk behind spreader, darn thing just shattered


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1371030 said:


> Very funny.
> Not me.
> 
> .


 Just busting your stones, I know you're on the east side of town, but the opportunity was there so I took it.......



LoneCowboy;1371049 said:


> .
> 
> Buff, I want a picture you of and this huge ass tree shoved into a elevator


Brian this is the gal in Prospect that called you in June and you referred her to me.

I really can't believe she's going a ahead with it, I guess I should have with a 2hr min @$100.00per.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1371162 said:


> Just busting your stones, I know you're on the east side of town, but the opportunity was there so I took it.......


I have no doubt I deserved it. :laughing: :laughing:

If not from you this time............ give it time, I'll get a good one on you some day. wesport
Some times picking the low hanging fruit is just too tempting to leave it alone.


----------



## LoneCowboy

PatrickC;1371161 said:


> Walk behind spreader, darn thing just shattered


oh
right
well, i've got a salt dogg that I'm not using.
PM me if you want to buy it.


----------



## BPS#1

80% chance of no snow happening tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1371494 said:


> 80% chance of no snow happening tonight/tomorrow.


On what planet:laughing::laughing:


----------



## In2toys

I helped a guy deliver a 12' tall christmas tree to a huge house in Castle Pines. $160 for delivery & set up, I think the price on the tree was $250 + a 50 POS tree stand...  He tried to explain how to take the stand off & she said they'd just toss it away with the tree & buy a new one next year... Delivering a 14'er in a couple days.


----------



## BUFF

In2toys;1371541 said:


> I helped a guy deliver a 12' tall christmas tree to a huge house in Castle Pines. $160 for delivery & set up, I think the price on the tree was $250 + a 50 POS tree stand... He tried to explain how to take the stand off & she said they'd just toss it away with the tree & buy a new one next year... Delivering a 14'er in a couple days.


uhmmmm so it's not just a Boulder thing.......There's no way I could imagine being soooo needy, but then again I (we) actually work.


----------



## In2toys

You couldn't pay me to live in a rat hole like castle pines... We had to damn near take a Pi$$ test before we could get through the gate....


----------



## In2toys

Tanner, check these hydraulic wings out. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=130077


----------



## BUFF

In2toys;1371618 said:


> You couldn't pay me to live in a rat hole like castle pines... We had to damn near take a Pi$$ test before we could get through the gate....


So I don't think a whiz quiz is a common thing to worry about around the Pearl Street Mall in Boulder.......if anything second hand smoke may be a concern.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## cold_and_tired

In2toys;1371700 said:


> Tanner, check these hydraulic wings out. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=130077


Those are exactly what I have been dreaming of building for a few years now!! I wonder what I would have to do on the machine side to be able to run the hydraulics for them.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1371723 said:


> So I don't think a whiz quiz is a common thing to worry about around the Pearl Street Mall in Boulder.......if anything second hand smoke may be a concern.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

BPS#1;1371494 said:


> 80% chance of no snow happening tonight/tomorrow.





BUFF;1371530 said:


> On what planet:laughing::laughing:


Thursday
Cloudy. 
A 20 percent chance of snow in the morning. 
Colder. Highs around 25. Northwest winds 10 mph.

This is why I said 80% chance of nothing.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1371741 said:


> Those are exactly what I have been dreaming of building for a few years now!! I wonder what I would have to do on the machine side to be able to run the hydraulics for them.


Add a manifold with solenoid valves by tapping into the main line, a simple hand held controller to activate them and just run some hoses to the cylinders.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1371803 said:


> Thursday
> Cloudy.
> A 20 percent chance of snow in the morning.
> Colder. Highs around 25. Northwest winds 10 mph.
> 
> This is why I said 80% chance of nothing.


Yeah so...........my comment still stands


----------



## BPS#1

Go ahead and feel free to schedule a T time.


Maybe then the snow gods will send the rest of us some payup payup payup


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1371814 said:


> Add a manifold with solenoid valves by tapping into the main line, a simple hand held controller to activate them and just run some hoses to the cylinders.


It wouldn't be hard to run an aux set of lines to another hydraulic lever.

Dunno what the cost would be versus your idea.

Or just get one of these.


----------



## BUFF

Using solenoids and a controller would cost more but the advantage is it would be a less invasive install on a seasonal rental. Running wires is a heck of lot easier than linkage.


----------



## BPS#1

I hadn't thought of the seasonal rental.


My bad.


Carry on.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1371898 said:


> I hadn't thought of the seasonal rental.
> 
> My bad.
> 
> Carry on.


have you been to Boulder lately.............man

Even it was my own rig I'd go they same way for the same reasons.


----------



## BPS#1

I don't like crowds.



I've been to or thru Boulder very very few times in my time.
I've heard about em, and the hippy jokes. lol


----------



## BPS#1

On the thought of how to make more benjamins..............



Strip malls and other commercial properties that are either owned or managed by an out of town company.......... how does a guy go about getting in touch with them to get your name in front of them?
How do you go about finding the information on even who to talk to?


There is so much poor plowing in this town its unreal. I could name one CO company that has a branch up here....... they do really poor work all the way around.
I've heard that WY has kicked their axle and they might be packing up and heading south..... where they belong. Gawd I hope so. They've ran prices down and then done **** work. Its hard for the rest of us to get the price back up to where it needs to be and also do a jam up job for clients.
Any way I'd like to pick up some more plowing for myself and my sub. Getting my biz name in front of some of these places seems to be a pretty good idea.
I may be new to pickup plowing but I've run a lot of equipment and don't F around. 
I'm not the guy you see blazing across the parking lot at top speed hitting curbs and destroying plows, but I don't stop to watch the snow flakes either.


----------



## BUFF

Well I'm sure the peanut gallery is going to have a hay day with this but I ain't scared.......
I went to Boulder High and managed to graduate in 1980, without going into any potentially incriminating details Boulder was a very interesting place in the 70's and early 80's.


----------



## BPS#1

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1371918 said:


> On the thought of how to make more benjamins..............
> 
> Strip malls and other commercial properties that are either owned or managed by an out of town company.......... how does a guy go about getting in touch with them to get your name in front of them?
> How do you go about finding the information on even who to talk to?
> 
> There is so much poor plowing in this town its unreal. I could name one CO company that has a branch up here....... they do really poor work all the way around.
> I've heard that WY has kicked their axle and they might be packing up and heading south..... where they belong. Gawd I hope so. They've ran prices down and then done **** work. Its hard for the rest of us to get the price back up to where it needs to be and also do a jam up job for clients.
> Any way I'd like to pick up some more plowing for myself and my sub. Getting my biz name in front of some of these places seems to be a pretty good idea.
> I may be new to pickup plowing but I've run a lot of equipment and don't F around.
> I'm not the guy you see blazing across the parking lot at top speed hitting curbs and destroying plows, but I don't stop to watch the snow flakes either.


Property owners names is public information and you should be able to find it out on-line or at the county clerks office. From there finding out if they have a management company overseeing it you'll have to contact the owner. There also may be some signage on the property that may have the name/number of the management company. And lastly ask own the the managers in one of the stores/businesses.


----------



## LoneCowboy

if the property is poorly plowed, it simply means they don't give a ****
You'll find this to be true

nobody cares about service, only price. (not entirely true, but 90% true)

you'll see


----------



## BPS#1

Oh I already know that.


It drives me nutz that its that way.

You'll spend a year or two keeping a place look top notch and then then........ poof some schmuck comes along with a lower rate and steals it away from you. Place looks like crap now but they don't care because its CHEAPER.
Both residential and commercial.


----------



## cold_and_tired

BPS#1;1372299 said:


> Oh I already know that.
> 
> It drives me nutz that its that way.
> 
> You'll spend a year or two keeping a place look top notch and then then........ poof some schmuck comes along with a lower rate and steals it away from you. Place looks like crap now but they don't care because its CHEAPER.
> Both residential and commercial.


This is exactly what happened to me this year. I plowed the local YMCA since they opened and always tried to do a fantastic job on it. Even when their lot looked fantastic, I would get calls from the manager asking me to do something and I always obliged. This year, they went with someone with a lower price.

Now for the funny part, I got a phone call yesterday from the guy that is doing it now asking if I would like to sub it from him. I asked how much and he said that he could pay $125 for the sidewalks and the lot. I just started laughing. I told him to double that price and I might consider it.

In total, there is nearly two hours of plow time with a truck and about a half hour of sidewalk time - with an ATV.

He fired back and said that he has two other guys that would do it for that price and I said just give it to them. He then let it slip that the other guys were first year guys that had no experience and that he didn't really want to use them.

Oh well, I'm better off without that contract anyway.


----------



## BPS#1

Buff its comical that these guys are so far from reality they think they can pull some thing like that across on a seasoned business person.


----------



## BUFF

*XMAS Tree*

Well I just made a quick $120.00 (Cash  ) for about an hour and ten minutes of "work".
That tree was ever bit of 200#, the base of the trunk was easily 9" in diameter. 
The stairs were the only nut buster but I recruited a buddy to lend a hand. 
At least removing it will be a piece of cake, on the second floor there's a patio area that's on the alley side and I'll just quarter it up and huck it over the side to the alley. Easy money............


----------



## LoneCowboy

"ya gotta love it when a plan comes together."


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1372688 said:


> "ya gotta love it when a plan comes together."


Yeah stuff like this offsets the jobs that end up being a death. Also just doing my part to fleece the flock too.


----------



## BPS#1

We got around a dusting to .25" this morning. Melted with in 2 hrs.


I guess that makes the weather guessers feel good that they were right in their 20/30% chance and they nailed their forecasted amount too.


Nice job Buff on the revenue job.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Some days!!! I ordered a set of custom made mudflaps last week, paid for 3 day shipping. 
Went out to the shop tonight to put them on and they forgot 2 of the brackets!! I am getting tired of 
Not driving my new toy lol.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1373173 said:


> Some days!!! I ordered a set of custom made mudflaps last week, paid for 3 day shipping.
> Went out to the shop tonight to put them on and they forgot 2 of the brackets!! I am getting tired of
> Not driving my new toy lol.


I hate that when it happens.........

Just grab a T post or some rebar and make you'r own, then it will be a Kustom install....Thumbs Up


----------



## rob_cook2001

Ill get right on that lol
David do you have any idea how many GPH your 460 burns plowing??
Robert


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1373282 said:


> Ill get right on that lol
> David do you have any idea how many GPH your 460 burns plowing??
> Robert


Well ****** does have a bit of a drinking problem but not as bad as a Irishman on St Patty's day. I'm going through about 2 1/2 to 3gph, I always start off with a full tank and when my route are done I fill up again. So I'm using a combination of plowing and windshield time to come up with my usage. One round to hit everything is about 90miles start to finish and I'm getting about 8mpg.
I really don't think that consumption is all that bad, heck it'd probably be worst with a smaller motor because it's be getting worked much harder.


----------



## BPS#1

My diesel is in the 8ish range when pushing 8" of slushy cement with a 9' plow.


----------



## BUFF

*GMC 5500 6Door 4X4*

Saw this while driving by Richie Brothers, it'd make a great shovel crew rig......


----------



## BPS#1

Nice, that'd haul a lot of snow blowers and shovels.


----------



## BUFF

yeah no kidding, it's got 37K miles on it according to the Richie site.


----------



## BUFF

*Kage*

I picked up a new cutting edge and some Sno Plow at the Watershed in Windsor. They also had a couple Kage pushers there. I've never been around them before and I have to say it's a well built and innovated piece of equipment. Yeah they're more than other pushers out there but at the same time they do so much more.
The 9 foot is $5800 and the 10 foot is $6000, for someone who has the need for a straight blade and a pusher one site and has one piece of a equipment it's the way to go.


----------



## rob_cook2001

The kage is a nice piece for sure, I just like the a frame design on the snowwolf better. 
I never knew that the watershed carried kage stuff. 
Robert


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1375327 said:


> The kage is a nice piece for sure, I just like the a frame design on the snowwolf better.
> I never knew that the watershed carried kage stuff.
> Robert


The thing is pretty gnarly, really heavily built and thought out. The only week link I can see could be the angling cylinders but I'm sure they aren't an issue.

Good ole Dave picked up the line this season, man he's a hoot and is never at a lost for words.


----------



## BPS#1

What are they hitting you for Sno Plow a bag?


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1375402 said:


> What are they hitting you for Sno Plow a bag?


$7.49, per50#.


----------



## BPS#1

Thats a good price.


CPS is $8.18 unless you get a pallet, then its $7.79.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1375439 said:


> Thats a good price.
> 
> CPS is $8.18 unless you get a pallet, then its $7.79.


$7.49 is his skid price, but for whatever reason he gives it to me for any qty. It's a bit of a drive for me but if I'm within 10miles of them I reload.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Sno plow? What is wrong with nedmag? I love that stuff.
Robert


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1375582 said:


> Sno plow? What is wrong with nedmag? I love that stuff.
> Robert


Dodge? What's wrong with Ford?:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

The guys at CPS say the nedmag is more of a pre-treat than a during/after the storm product.

Hell I don't know. 



Good one Buff.


----------



## BUFF

I Googled Nedmag and it's a Noweigen Company. I'd rather buy something fromUtahahahahah....


----------



## BPS#1

I'm doing my part to help entice the white gold to come.


I washed my truck today.


I don't want BUFF to think I'm an unwashed heathen tomorrow when he buys me lunch. :laughing:


----------



## PatrickC

I'm going to ride the hotrod road king tmrw and then I'm going to ride the deuce then wash my trucks trailers and stick my nose up at mother nature all day long it won't snow


Just doing my part:laughing:


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1376416 said:


> I'm doing my part to help entice the white gold to come.
> 
> I washed my truck today.
> 
> I don't want BUFF to think I'm an unwashed heathen tomorrow when he buys me lunch. :laughing:


We'll arm wrestle for lunch...................



PatrickC;1376539 said:


> I'm going to ride the hotrod road king tmrw and then I'm going to ride the deuce then wash my trucks trailers and stick my nose up at mother nature all day long it won't snow
> 
> Just doing my part:laughing:


Ok so tell me about the Deuce

I too washed everything over the weekend, but that's more common than anything.

There's a chance of something this week, guess we'll see if something happens.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1376591 said:


> We'll arm wrestle for lunch...................


that sounds like work , how about a coin flip?


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1376605 said:


> that sounds like work , how about a coin flip?


Sure, I'll bring my lucky coin..............Thumbs Up


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1376608 said:


> Sure, I'll bring my lucky coin..............Thumbs Up


The two headed one I'm sure.

I'm gonna demand a recount. :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1376612 said:


> The two headed one I'm sure.
> 
> I'm gonna demand a recount. :laughing:


Actually I'm more of a tails man..........

The last time I heard of a re-count Al Gore went crying home to his mama.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1376591 said:


> There's a chance of something this week, guess we'll see if something happens.


It'll probably hold off until christmas eve, and then really dump on us.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1376616 said:


> Actually I'm more of a tails man..........
> 
> The last time I heard of a re-count Al Gore went crying home to his mama.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BUFF

I did take advantage of the weather and made what I hope was an improvement on my cutting edge. The 2miles of HOA road I do has started to take a toll on the leading edge. So I took the same approach as they do on DOT blades and dozer blades, by adding a wear plate but rather than bolting them on I fired up the welder. I figure the edge that's on the plow now will need to be replaced sooner than later so why not try it. If it does help I may just throw the new edge up on a the mill and punch some holes in it and bolt them on.
So I had about 7/16" of wear in the leading edge which would eventually get worst and lead a stripe once it got really bad. 
I used some 1/2' flat bar I had, and punched a couple 5/8" holes in the plates to plug weld. then just painted it up. (BTW my daughter helped out with the paint.)
In theory it should be an improvement and only took about an hour to do.


----------



## PatrickC

2002 Harley Deuce with about $5,000 in motor work and a crap load of chrome dood dads and loud obnoxious exhaust. My kids got her for me after ex wife (Satan's daughter) took my last bike. My favorite colors too blue and silver, only thing left is put apes on it


----------



## PatrickC

I know how to make it snow, get on the Deuce and head for the Hideout in Foco it will snow while I'm having a beer guaranteed


----------



## BUFF

PatrickC;1376654 said:


> 2002 Harley Deuce with about $5,000 in motor work and a crap load of chrome dood dads and loud obnoxious exhaust. My kids got her for me after ex wife (Satan's daughter) took my last bike. My favorite colors too blue and silver, only thing left is put apes on it


Satan's daughter..........I think I know her sister and she pulled the same **** on me but with a pickup.

We you said Deuce I was thinking '32 Ford not a bike. I plan to build a '32 Ford "High Boy" in the not so distant future, just for something to do and just to have fun with. But I have to resurrect a 
'78 Bronco first with my son so he has a set of wheels when he gets him license.


----------



## PatrickC

I think a rat rod build is in my future that would be kickarse in my book


----------



## PatrickC

Put a Windsor in that bronco and some 37's lock it up and burn, your son will b upset that you drive it but oh what fun


----------



## rob_cook2001

A 4bt cummins would be a great powereplant for a bronco David.


----------



## BUFF

I almost bought a 91 Dodge with 12v 5.9 from a friend awhile back but passed on it. Looking back I should have done it but at the time I was sure if I wanted to go that way.
There's a 97 F350 PS 4x4 on CL and they're looking to ge $4k, now this is temping but like always I just don't have the extra cash laying around. Now if it'd frigging snow that would be another story. The way I see it, it'll happen and I not in a all fired hurry so it can wait. Besides it's the boys first ride and he shouldn't have something that cool just yet....


----------



## LoneCowboy

a kid's first car should be

1. one he bought
2. a mid 1970's oldsmobuick

cool enough to be a car
not cool enough to do anything
cheap to insure (and fix)
expensive to put gas into, so he's not going very far
big and heavy enough to survive hitting most anything.

cheap enough that if it gets towed for unpaid parking tickets, you just let them have it (I went to college with a guy who did that, bought $100 cars (mid 1980's at the time) and sooner or later it would get towed (he got the BEST parking spots) and he'd just go buy another $100 car


----------



## BUFF

I can agree with you to an extent, he wants to turn wrench's and learn how to do work on cars. 
So my take on it is; he'll respect/take care the ride cause he's got blood and sweat in it, and he'll be learning a dying life skill. When I was his age I was doing engine tear downs with my older brother. This is where the seed was planted for me to do the stuff I do now.
Lastly, it'll only be a matter of time before he thinks I'm a butthead and maybe this will prolong that day.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Hey BUFF - What do you think about a TIG welder for heavier jobs (1/4"+)? I can hold my own with an ARC welder and a MIG but I'm looking for a good excuse to add a TIG to the arsenal. I guess you could say that I am getting bored with the others.

Do TIG's have the penetration to work with thicker steel or should they be left for aluminum and jobs where appearance is everything?


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1377265 said:


> Hey BUFF - What do you think about a TIG welder for heavier jobs (1/4"+)? I can hold my own with an ARC welder and a MIG but I'm looking for a good excuse to add a TIG to the arsenal. I guess you could say that I am getting bored with the others.
> 
> Do TIG's have the penetration to work with thicker steel or should they be left for aluminum and jobs where appearance is everything?


Tanner a TIG would handle 1/4" + providing the machine has a high enough amp rating. A machine that would do that is a pretty spendy investment and they're typically water cooled too. 
You'd be looking at $4-5K depending on how far you want to get into it. I'm a Lincoln guy personally and this machine would probably cover what you want to do.

http://www.buyweld.com/k2618-1.html?productid=k2618-1&channelid=LSCA2

For machine to do more ornamental and lighter welding you're still $2K plus.

The cost of the tungsten isn't cheap and then you have the gas too. There's a reason way Tig welding goes for $100+ per hour.

Also it's not the fastest process either, it's not like burning wire or rod.

I have access to one and I only use it for thin wall materials or when cosmetics are a concern.


----------



## BPS#1

Buff thanks again for lunch. 

I certainly enjoyed the food and visit.


----------



## BUFF

No worries Paul, next time it's steak and lobster, and you're buying.....


----------



## BUFF

*Snow??????*

Now don't think I have a great deal of faith in the no talent weather a$$ clowns, but their "long" range forecast has us dry though Xmas (bummer for you Paul, have fun in Ky). 
If our next storm comes at the end of the month it'll be three months in a row and I see a trend, so is this what's in store for us for the season?


----------



## BPS#1

LOL, I've already said we aint going.

Its one of those Murphy's law deals....... if we go.......... it'll snow and I'll be screwed with pissed off customers.
We stay home and it wont snow and I'll be screwed with a pissed off wife.

oh well

Looks like there is a southern storm moving thru but it won't be far enough north to do most us any good.

Weather Underground Forecast for Tuesday, December 13, 2011. Very active weather will continue in the Southwest on Tuesday due to a strong storm that will make its way through Arizona and New Mexico before being on the verge of moving into the Plains late in the day. This storm will be cold enough to produce high elevation snow and plenty of low elevation rain in the Four Corners region. Winter Storm Warnings are in effect for elevations higher than 5,500 feet as over a foot of snow will fall. Snow levels in some areas will be as low as 4,000 feet. This storm will have the potential of being particularly strong in the Plains during the second half of the week.

Before the storm arrives in the Plains, however, moderate to heavy rain will form late in the day in the Central Plains from Kansas through Illinois.

Meanwhile, a high pressure system over the eastern third of the country will continue to provide dry conditions east of the Mississippi Valley.

The Northwest will also remain dry due to a high pressure system that will also keep conditions quite cool.

The Northeast will rise into the 30s and 40s, while the Southeast will see temperatures in the 50s, 60s, and some 70s. The Northern Plains will rise into the 20s and 30s, while the Northwest will see temperatures into the 40s.

Read more - http://w.po.st/share/entry/redir?pu... & Long Range | Wunderground&sharer=copypaste


----------



## PatrickC

Really we have nothing to worry about, next December the world ends right after we elect a new puppet I mean president so it is all good lol:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BUFF

Unfortunately there's not a puppet worth voting for IMO, it does'nt which team you choose.


----------



## PatrickC

BUFF;1378561 said:


> Unfortunately there's not a puppet worth voting for IMO, it does'nt which team you choose.


So true, at this point Donald Duck gets my vote as you can't understand him so it would make sense no matter what he says it would be no different then the squawk we have now


----------



## BPS#1

I would have been a Cain supporter but.................. hes no longer running.

I agree the choices we have are far from desirable.







Cutting edges............... 1/2'' or 3/8"??????????
Hiniker offers both. I bought my plow used knowing I'd be changed the cutting edge shortly.
Other than 3/8'' being less $$ any advantage?


----------



## BUFF

Donald Duck would be a great improvement, he pulls off a top hat and monocle look pretty good too...
Plus he can use the chicken coop the current guy put in for relatives when the fly over town when heading south for the winter.......


----------



## BUFF

Paul given the chose always go big, the extra 1/8" does play into the wear and you'd be less likely to bend or break it.
Seeing how you have a scoop I'd consider doing the same thing I did to my edge over the weekend.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1378594 said:


> Paul given the chose always go big, the extra 1/8" does play into the wear and you'd be less likely to bend or break it.
> Seeing how you have a scoop I'd consider doing the same thing I did to my edge over the weekend.


Thats what I'm leaning towards. Thicker is stronger.

If I had a welder and the know how I would do that.

I've got no more than 1/2" of wear left on my edge before its into the plow frame.
That won't be healthy I'm sure.

$203 plus tax from Hiniker for the 1/2" edge. $14 bolt kit.
I'm going to get wear bar curb guards too while I'm doing it.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1378586 said:


> Donald Duck would be a great improvement, he pulls off a top hat and monocle look pretty good too...
> Plus he can use the chicken coop the current guy put in for relatives when the fly over town when heading south for the winter.......


Come to think of it NO BODY in the white house or congress would be many times better than what we have now.


----------



## BPS#1

REALLY??????????????????????????????

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=131042


----------



## BPS#1

Daniels 12' Snow Plow for Skidsteer - Price Reduced! - $5000 (The Water Shed Windsor

http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/for/2697336144.html


----------



## BPS#1




----------



## BUFF

Paul did you get that price from the dealer in Cheyenne?
You may want to price at the Watershed in Windsor.
No welder WTF, you really need to re think that.
There's no way someone can be sooo stupid to ask if a cutting edge is needed.
Keep in mind Accuweather has a hard time forecasting yesterdays weather. But they sure do make some pretty snappy maps....


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1378992 said:


> Paul did you get that price from the dealer in Cheyenne?
> You may want to price at the Watershed in Windsor.
> No welder WTF, you really need to re think that.
> There's no way someone can be sooo stupid to ask if a cutting edge is needed.
> Keep in mind Accuweather has a hard time forecasting yesterdays weather. But they sure do make some pretty snappy maps....


My sub is from Omaha originally. He called his dealer back there and got those prices. 
They were some thing like $45 cheaper than the dealer here.
I'm calling Watershed later today to price them.

No welder. My dad never had one and I've never learned to weld.

Yeah that was pretty rich coming from that newb, I don't think hes long for the business if he doesn't know if he needs a cutting edge.

:laughing::laughing::laughing: at the Accuweather comment.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1379053 said:


> No welder. My dad never had one and I've never learned to weld.


What a piss poor excuse, blaming your dad.........did he teach you how to pick up women and seal the deal? Probably not, but yet I'm sure you have/had that skill.

Kids these days.........:laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

Ouch man. lol


That was only my way of saying I wasn't around one growing up.
I've watched enough welding to know that you don't just grab a welder and be a pro in 2 seconds.
If I aint gonna do it right I aint gonna do it at all.

Even if I had a welder and took classes I'd go so long between weld jobs that I'd forget every thing.
I'm a professional and don't jack my **** up needlessly.


----------



## LoneCowboy

the bolts are just plow bolts
any farm supply place (john deere, kubota, etc) will have them

for a hell of a lot less money.

and thicker is better.


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1379374 said:


> and thicker is better.


Just like Cheese Burgers or Steaks............


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1378992 said:


> Paul did you get that price from the dealer in Cheyenne?
> You may want to price at the Watershed in Windsor.





BPS#1;1379053 said:


> My sub is from Omaha originally. He called his dealer back there and got those prices.
> They were some thing like $45 cheaper than the dealer here.
> I'm calling Watershed later today to price them.


The Watershed is $63 more than my sub's Omaha dealer.
I think The Watershed and the Cheyenne dealer are quoting straight book.


----------



## BUFF

Tell Dave at the Watershed what you can get it for in Omaha and he may match or get closer.


----------



## BPS#1

Today I had some one from NJ whose google search lead them astray call me looking for Brickman Group.

I must have some damn good search rankings for Brickman Property Services to come up in a Brickman Group search from NJ.

Any way he was looking for info on a local Lowes to him. 
I wasn't able to help him.

This is the second time such a thing has happened. I find it comical.


----------



## BPS#1

LoneCowboy;1379374 said:


> the bolts are just plow bolts
> any farm supply place (john deere, kubota, etc) will have them
> 
> for a hell of a lot less money.
> 
> and thicker is better.


As long as the nutz come off OK is there a reason I can't reuse them?

Thicker is better....... as in my bank account. Thumbs Up


----------



## PatrickC

It just don't seem right being cold out and not snowing. When we get a good winter I do believe we are gonna really make money but it will be beyond painfull getting through it.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1379867 said:


> As long as the nutz come off OK is there a reason I can't reuse them?


Yes you can reuse the hardware, you may want to spray the bolts down with some panther piss (PB Blaster) and let the soak awhile.
When you put the new edge on make sure you use anti seize, it'll make the next time around a breeze. I use it on dam near everything and never have a problem.



PatrickC;1379878 said:


> It just don't seem right being cold out and not snowing. When we get a good winter I do believe we are gonna really make money but it will be beyond painfull getting through it.


Cold plus some cloud cover and relatively humid. All the makings for snow but nothing. 
When it does come it'll great for those who have survived low times.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1379950 said:


> Yes you can reuse the hardware, you may want to spray the bolts down with some panther piss (PB Blaster) and let the soak awhile.
> When you put the new edge on make sure you use anti seize, it'll make the next time around a breeze. I use it on dam near everything and never have a problem.
> 
> Cold plus some cloud cover and relatively humid. All the makings for snow but nothing.
> When it does come it'll great for those who have survived low times.


Thanks.

That was my plan. Anti seize is a mans good friend.


----------



## BPS#1

0.0% chance of precip the next 10 days. 


Depressing.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1381134 said:


> 0.0% chance of precip the next 10 days.
> 
> Depressing.


This is a code they use as a ploy to grab your ear when "A fast moving system is tracking south with heavy amounts of moisture / wind and is currently producing 12-16" accumulation with rates of 2-3" an hour."
So when this is posted fill up all your fuel cans, fill your propane bottles, buy cases of water, stock up of Groceries and have a generator ready to be used........man is it your first Rodeo or what, dirrrrrrrrr I"ve seen it a million times................


----------



## BPS#1

I'm good. 
Thanks for asking. 

I like blizzards. Won't get to enjoy them now with having plow duties.


----------



## PatrickC

Only blizzard around is the blowhard politicos talking out the side of their neck on a cold day....... Da da poof


----------



## BPS#1

My snowex spreader got here today.

I WAY WAY over spent on a used piece of machinery.

damn damn damn I feel like a cheap ho at the end of a very long night.


----------



## BPS#1

Unreal.

This is the sort of no talent competition I have.



> I charge 15.00 for houses that includes driveways and sidewalks no matter how big, I do small parking lots and apartments as well


Part of a local craigslist ad.

Apparently he wasn't getting any calls at $20 (Nov 13th ad) so he dropped the rate to $15 on Nov 30th. 
lol

Of course you aint getting calls when theres no snow.


----------



## BPS#1

For the Willy's jeep lover.

http://wyoming.craigslist.org/cto/2756668742.html










I'm betting this would be real handy on small lots and corners when using a bigger plow.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1382952 said:


> My snowex spreader got here today.
> 
> I WAY WAY over spent on a used piece of machinery.
> 
> damn damn damn I feel like a cheap ho at the end of a very long night.


Sounds like a reminder of the risk of buying off of EBAY, bummer.



BPS#1;1382996 said:


> Unreal.
> 
> This is the sort of no talent competition I have.
> 
> Part of a local craigslist ad.
> 
> Apparently he wasn't getting any calls at $20 (Nov 13th ad) so he dropped the rate to $15 on Nov 30th.
> lol
> 
> Of course you aint getting calls when theres no snow.


Hire him as a sub and save the wear and tear on your stuff......Thumbs Up



BPS#1;1383001 said:


> For the Willy's jeep lover.
> 
> http://wyoming.craigslist.org/cto/2756668742.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm betting this would be real handy on small lots and corners when using a bigger plow.


It's a CJ2A, small 4 banger, usually 3sp trans, very light duty, extremely small cab area, and not much for heat.

And $6k for it, I have a little more than that in ******......


----------



## BUFF

There may be some potential this week, but then again their track record hasn't been anything to hang a hat on........


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1383142 said:


> Sounds like a reminder of the risk of buying off of EBAY, bummer.
> 
> Hire him as a sub and save the wear and tear on your stuff......Thumbs Up
> 
> It's a CJ2A, small 4 banger, usually 3sp trans, very light duty, extremely small cab area, and not much for heat.
> 
> And $6k for it, I have a little more than that in ******......


The fault with my purchase rests soley on the shoulders of one person.....
I forget his name right now. :laughing:
That guy did what I laugh a lot at others for doing. 
Bidding without knowing the price of the stuff you are bidding on.
The big problem rests with controlling operations from the cab.
Watershed is checking on converting it to Snowex's remote control system powered thru the 7 way RV plug.
The motor runs just fine. Thats a good thing.

Hiring that guy as a sub might be risky when his $15 all drives no matter the size equipment wont start when its 20 below.

For $6k you are buying a piece of history, not so much practicality.

As for the potential this week.......... they had those percentages turned around for us.
Now its still 20% for monday and 0% for thurs.
I wish they'd make up their minds.


----------



## PatrickC

January February suppose to be cold as a well diggers but in Kodiak then March with hope of early spring back to sprinkler installs and mowing, oh yea and riding my Harkey's and hanging out with beautiful women yeeeeehhawwwww


----------



## BUFF

All this free time has me burning through projects, at this rate I'll be looking for more in a couple weeks.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1383209 said:


> All this free time has me burning through projects, at this rate I'll be looking for more in a couple weeks.


I know some one that has a non working tailgate spreader. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## stang2244

They're upping the forecast percentages a touch for Monday. We shall see.....


----------



## BPS#1

With a high of 57 for monday..............................


----------



## stang2244

Maybe up there.... High of 32 down here for Monday.


----------



## BPS#1

stang2244;1383524 said:


> Maybe up there.... High of 32 down here for Monday.


Now they've changed it. 34 for monday.

Wunderground must really be having some issues to be yo yoing around the way they are.
The last few days have been 10% for monday nothing the next 10 days.
40% for thursday, nothing in the other 10 days.
30% for monday nothing the other 10 days.

and so on and so on...... just flipping and flopping worse than a politician in the spot light.

Currently its 30% for monday and 40% for wed, highs in the mid 40s for wed.

I guess I'll just go back to lookin out the window. I can do as good as what they've been doing.


----------



## LoneCowboy

BUFF;1383209 said:


> All this free time has me burning through projects, at this rate I'll be looking for more in a couple weeks.


I got plenty of projects
come on by


----------



## LoneCowboy

NWS Longmont

Tonight: A 30 percent chance of snow, mainly after 5am. Increasing clouds, with a low around 19. North northwest wind between 5 and 11 mph. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.

Monday: Snow likely, mainly after 8am. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 32. North northeast wind between 6 and 8 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.

Monday Night: A 20 percent chance of snow before 11pm. Cloudy during the early evening, then gradual clearing, with a low around 12. North northwest wind between 3 and 5 mph.


----------



## BPS#1

Some of our colorado friends should be in the payup payup zone










Too bad I don't have connections in Dodge city. 
I could relocate over night and be in the payup zone myself. lol


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1384101 said:


> Some of our colorado friends should be in the payup payup zone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad I don't have connections in Dodge city.
> I could relocate over night and be in the payup zone myself. lol


This is all going to miss us unless something drastic pushes it up the front range.


----------



## stang2244

Ssshhhh. Good vibes. Good vibes.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1384778 said:


> Ssshhhh. Good vibes. Good vibes.


No negative waves here Andy, this one appears to skirting to the southeast. Time will tell........


----------



## BPS#1

David they've changed ours from 1/2" or less to 2" possible so what ever the weather guessers think they see must be moving north. 
Either that or they read this forum and think hey lets mess with the plow guys. lol


----------



## cold_and_tired

Well NOAA is saying 2-4" for me by tonight but with this wind, it will probably all blow away. It doesn't bother me too much right now because I am still waiting on the big fish to pay up from the last two storms. I swear these big commercials can see my operating capital and want to keep it as low as possible right now.

My mom lives about 30 miles south of Pueblo and they are supposed to get about 10". It's kind of a bummer to miss this thing by that close.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1385148 said:


> Well NOAA is saying 2-4" for me by tonight but with this wind, it will probably all blow away. It doesn't bother me too much right now because I am still waiting on the big fish to pay up from the last two storms. I swear these big commercials can see my operating capital and want to keep it as low as possible right now.
> 
> My mom lives about 30 miles south of Pueblo and they are supposed to get about 10". It's kind of a bummer to miss this thing by that close.


North of Denver is showing 2", it could be 0"-6" who friggin knows. 
Tanner it looks like you'll be the guy who will probably get the most out of this if the forecast holds true.

Also iff you need some help collecting let me know, I need to vent some frustrations......


----------



## BUFF

BTW it's lightly snowing in Niwot.....


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1385153 said:


> Also iff you need some help collecting let me know, I need to vent some frustrations......


Just the sight of you ducking to walk thru the door would have most normal folks reaching for the check book.

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

Wed night and Thursday, looks like Santa MIGHT bring all the good little plow boys and girls an early christmas gift in the pocket book.

...SIGNIFICANT SNOW ACCUMULATIONS WILL BE POSSIBLE WEDNESDAY
AFTERNOON THROUGH THURSDAY FOR MUCH OF SOUTHEAST WYOMING...

A WINTER STORM SYSTEM ORGANIZING OVER THE PACIFIC NORTHWEST TUESDAY
WILL MOVE SOUTHEAST INTO WYOMING AND COLORADO ON THURSDAY. PRECEDING
THIS SYSTEM...A STRONG COLD FRONT WILL SURGE SOUTHEAST ACROSS
WYOMING LATE WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON. SNOW WILL DEVELOP OVER NORTHERN
AND CENTRAL WYOMING WEDNESDAY MORNING...THEN SPREAD SOUTH ACROSS
SOUTHEAST WYOMING WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON AND WEDNESDAY NIGHT. MODERATE
TO HEAVY SNOWFALL WILL BE POSSIBLE WEDNESDAY NIGHT AND THURSDAY
MORNING AS THE BULK OF THE UPPER LEVEL ENERGY COMBINES WITH
FAVORABLE UPSLOPE WINDS.

AT THIS TIME...STORM TOTAL SNOWFALL OF 6 TO 12 INCHES MAY ACCUMULATE
OVER THE LARAMIE...SNOWY AND SIERRA MADRE RANGES FROM WEDNESDAY
AFTERNOON THROUGH THURSDAY AFTERNOON. THREE TO SIX INCHES WILL BE
POSSIBLE FOR THE HIGHER VALLEYS AND PLAINS. IN ADDITION...GUSTY
NORTH TO NORTHEAST WINDS OF 20 TO 30 MPH MAY CAUSE AREAS OF BLOWING
AND DRIFTING SNOW...WHICH MAY RESULT IN HAZARDOUS TRAVEL CONDITIONS.
THE COMBINATION OF THE WINDS AND TEMPERATURES IN THE SINGLE DIGITS
AND TEENS WILL RESULT IN WIND CHILL VALUES FROM 0 TO 15 DEGREES
BELOW ZERO. BY FRIDAY MORNING...WIND CHILL VALUES WILL DROP TO
15 TO 30 DEGREES BELOW ZERO FOR THE HIGHER VALLEYS AND MOUNTAIN
PEAKS WEST OF THE LARAMIE RANGE.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1385305 said:


> Wed night and Thursday, looks like Santa MIGHT bring all the good little plow boys and girls an early christmas gift in the pocket book.
> 
> ...SIGNIFICANT SNOW ACCUMULATIONS WILL BE POSSIBLE WEDNESDAY
> AFTERNOON THROUGH THURSDAY FOR MUCH OF SOUTHEAST WYOMING...
> 
> A WINTER STORM SYSTEM ORGANIZING OVER THE PACIFIC NORTHWEST TUESDAY
> WILL MOVE SOUTHEAST INTO WYOMING AND COLORADO ON THURSDAY. PRECEDING
> THIS SYSTEM...A STRONG COLD FRONT WILL SURGE SOUTHEAST ACROSS
> WYOMING LATE WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON. SNOW WILL DEVELOP OVER NORTHERN
> AND CENTRAL WYOMING WEDNESDAY MORNING...THEN SPREAD SOUTH ACROSS
> SOUTHEAST WYOMING WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON AND WEDNESDAY NIGHT. MODERATE
> TO HEAVY SNOWFALL WILL BE POSSIBLE WEDNESDAY NIGHT AND THURSDAY
> MORNING AS THE BULK OF THE UPPER LEVEL ENERGY COMBINES WITH
> FAVORABLE UPSLOPE WINDS.
> 
> AT THIS TIME...STORM TOTAL SNOWFALL OF 6 TO 12 INCHES MAY ACCUMULATE
> OVER THE LARAMIE...SNOWY AND SIERRA MADRE RANGES FROM WEDNESDAY
> AFTERNOON THROUGH THURSDAY AFTERNOON. THREE TO SIX INCHES WILL BE
> POSSIBLE FOR THE HIGHER VALLEYS AND PLAINS. IN ADDITION...GUSTY
> NORTH TO NORTHEAST WINDS OF 20 TO 30 MPH MAY CAUSE AREAS OF BLOWING
> AND DRIFTING SNOW...WHICH MAY RESULT IN HAZARDOUS TRAVEL CONDITIONS.
> THE COMBINATION OF THE WINDS AND TEMPERATURES IN THE SINGLE DIGITS
> AND TEENS WILL RESULT IN WIND CHILL VALUES FROM 0 TO 15 DEGREES
> BELOW ZERO. BY FRIDAY MORNING...WIND CHILL VALUES WILL DROP TO
> 15 TO 30 DEGREES BELOW ZERO FOR THE HIGHER VALLEYS AND MOUNTAIN
> PEAKS WEST OF THE LARAMIE RANGE.


Man who writes this stuff..............I wonder what they have growing in the garden.....


----------



## PatrickC

Snowing like a ******* here 470 and I25 hope it keeps up I want 4 feet just for the comedy


----------



## BUFF

Just fine light snow here in Niwot, maybe a heavy 1/2". 
At this rate I may get out for some light shoveling and spread some stuff in the morning......o'boy can't hardly wait.:whistling:


----------



## stang2244

Only did about 25% of my accounts but it's better than nothing! Looking like a better chance late tomorrow into Thursday so we'll see. I finally got a skid setup and of course it won't be here til probably next week which sucks!


----------



## BPS#1

We are forecast for 3 to 6.


I'll take 6 please.


----------



## LoneCowboy

I billed out $70
woohoo

jeeez


----------



## BUFF

Didn't get out at all......


----------



## rob_cook2001

Got I pushed a shovel for about 4 hours and spread 21 bags of mag. Much better workout than 
Sitting in the skid lol.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1386108 said:


> Only did about 25% of my accounts but it's better than nothing! Looking like a better chance late tomorrow into Thursday so we'll see. I finally got a skid setup and of course it won't be here til probably next week which sucks!


Andy 
What did you end up going with, come on tell us all about it.............



LoneCowboy;1386116 said:


> I billed out $70
> woohoo
> 
> jeeez


So what you're saying is, you ended up losing money on the storm......



rob_cook2001;1386347 said:


> Got I pushed a shovel for about 4 hours and spread 21 bags of mag. Much better workout than
> Sitting in the skid lol.


 Robert unless you've grown a budda belly over the summer you're the last guy that needs a work out.......

Since there's been nothing posted by Tanner he's probably still counting his money.

So the lasted fib is a good one, they're talking like the know someone.
Anybody want to place a bet on how the week pans out?


----------



## BPS#1

3 to 8 to 12 :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

As for the bet.................... 50/50 we don't get any thing other than cold.


----------



## stang2244

BUFF;1386650 said:


> Andy
> What did you end up going with, come on tell us all about it.............


David,

I went with a Cat 236 with an 8' snow wolf plow. I'm doing their power by the hour deal. Unfortunately the machine with the specs I wanted is in North Carolina so I won't have it til next week.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1386690 said:


> David,
> 
> I went with a Cat 236 with an 8' snow wolf plow. I'm doing their power by the hour deal. Unfortunately the machine with the specs I wanted is in North Carolina so I won't have it til next week.


Andy you may want to talk with Robert, he mentioned to me off line he wasn't pleased with his. I don't know what was driving his comment. 
Anyways very cool.


----------



## stang2244

Well that isn't good! I did talk with him, I'm hoping his issues with it were taken care of!


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1386752 said:


> Well that isn't good! I did talk with him, I'm hoping his issues with it were taken care of!


Well think positive waves, maybe the issues were a fluke, plus you're not buying so you're not locked into it longterm.

Like the saying goes "Run it like a Rental".

What did the by the hour deal end up at, this idea does seem to be very attractive.


----------



## stang2244

BUFF;1386788 said:


> Well think positive waves, maybe the issues were a fluke, plus you're not buying so you're not locked into it longterm.
> 
> Like the saying goes "Run it like a Rental".
> 
> What did the by the hour deal end up at, this idea does seem to be very attractive.


Well, I am locked in for a year. I've heard good things from a lot of people on here who use this machine or close to it. The one I tested on their lot seemed excellent. I also don't want to run it like a rental because I'll be buying it at the end of the year if I like it.

The way it works is....you spec out the machine you want and then take it for a year with a minumum requirement of 400 hours. You pay a certain amount($25-$30/hr) depending on what machine you get. At the end of each month you pay for actual hours used. This is good for me because I will pay less during the slow winter months and more during my busy summer months when I'm using it daily. It comes with a standard bucket and choice of a plow or an auger. At the end of the year you can give it back or buy it with 100% of your rental payments going towards the purchase price.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1386846 said:


> Well, I am locked in for a year. I've heard good things from a lot of people on here who use this machine or close to it. The one I tested on their lot seemed excellent. I also don't want to run it like a rental because I'll be buying it at the end of the year if I like it.
> 
> The way it works is....you spec out the machine you want and then take it for a year with a minumum requirement of 400 hours. You pay a certain amount($25-$30/hr) depending on what machine you get. At the end of each month you pay for actual hours used. This is good for me because I will pay less during the slow winter months and more during my busy summer months when I'm using it daily. It comes with a standard bucket and choice of a plow or an auger. At the end of the year you can give it back or buy it with 100% of your rental payments going towards the purchase price.


So if you don't burn the 400hrs in the year your'e still on the hook for it? 
It seems like a pretty attractive approach, the idea of actually being able to spec the machine the way you want it is very cool. 
I assume Heat/AC, 2 spd, aux hyd,etc.......
What was the final on the machine?
So are you required to have Cat do all the service during the 1st 12 month time period and if you do choose to turn it in do they ding you for tire wear?

I've never did any long-term rentals or leased anything so I'm somewhat clueless when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## stang2244

BUFF;1386886 said:


> So if you don't burn the 400hrs in the year your'e still on the hook for it?
> It seems like a pretty attractive approach, the idea of actually being able to spec the machine the way you want it is very cool.
> I assume Heat/AC, 2 spd, aux hyd,etc.......
> What was the final on the machine?
> So are you required to have Cat do all the service during the 1st 12 month time period and if you do choose to turn it in do they ding you for tire wear?
> 
> I've never did any long-term rentals or leased anything so I'm somewhat clueless when it comes to this stuff.


Pretty much dead on with the specs. They do all the maintenance for you on site during the rental period. And yes, you're on the hook for 400hrs. As far as tires, I believe they have to be at 50% when/if you give it back. I think it was around 43 the way I got it.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1386905 said:


> Pretty much dead on with the specs. They do all the maintenance for you on site during the rental period. And yes, you're on the hook for 400hrs. As far as tires, I believe they have to be at 50% when/if you give it back. I think it was around 43 the way I got it.


Well that's mighty white of them to do the service, take that cost into account the deal gets sweeter.
Man $43k yowzers, that's some coin but when you need a bigger shovel it's go big or get shoveling faster.......


----------



## stang2244

It was a bit of a leap for me but I decided to go for it.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1387049 said:


> It was a bit of a leap for me but I decided to go for it.


You're young and ambisous and have a good head on your shoulders. 
There's a lot of stuff I'd like to do or get into but when it comes pulling mason jars out of the grass to pay for it I stop. Not because I don't want to spend the money, it's besause I don't remember where the phuck I burried them.........stupid 70's ans 80's.....


----------



## PatrickC

70's and 80's lol:laughing::laughing: I have pictures but I couldn't tell you a dam thing about them can't remember a dam thing:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BUFF

PatrickC;1387093 said:


> 70's and 80's lol:laughing::laughing: I have pictures but I couldn't tell you a dam thing about them can't remember a dam thing:laughing:


What's really fun is when the wife is sorting though boxes of my stuff from back then for a some costume stuff the kids can where and she pulls out a 3ft graphics bong and some 35mm film containers.


----------



## PatrickC

Hits from the bong lol those were some fun times


----------



## LoneCowboy

you do realize you need rental equipment coverage.
the stuff from the rental yard doesn't cover jack. (it basically covers if the engine blows up while you are running it)
and regular comprehensive only covers if it gets stolen (basically)

if you roll it, hit something, whatever. You're on the hook


----------



## LoneCowboy

did NWS crash?
none of the pages for forecasts seem to work


----------



## BUFF

Brian Maybe it's sign ......


----------



## LoneCowboy

OMG
it's snowmageeden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

best part is, i just did billing
one ***** still hasn't paid for Oct (I bill on the 15th)
guess who is getting skipped tomorrow??????


----------



## BUFF

No they finally got fired for being loser's.Thumbs Up
Next will be Congress.


----------



## stang2244

LoneCowboy;1387318 said:


> you do realize you need rental equipment coverage.
> the stuff from the rental yard doesn't cover jack. (it basically covers if the engine blows up while you are running it)
> and regular comprehensive only covers if it gets stolen (basically)
> 
> if you roll it, hit something, whatever. You're on the hook


Glad you mentioned that. I talked to my insurance company and they're setting me up on it. I figured it would need to be covered like my trucks are.

Looks like it should be a good night tonight!


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1386650 said:


> Since there's been nothing posted by Tanner he's probably still counting his money.


Counting money indeed. We ended up with about 6". I have a loader rented for the rest of the week just to move snow piles. In six years I have never ran out of room but now I am looking at ways to either restack everything or haul it off.

The local weather guys are saying 6-10" for us tonight through tomorrow. I have no idea where to put it though. Oh well, I guess that's a good problem to have.

More good news, I got two checks in the mail yesterday so now I can afford to buy diesel. Everything I have is running on fumes right now.

I'll make sure to get some good pics for you guys.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1387476 said:


> Counting money indeed. We ended up with about 6". I have a loader rented for the rest of the week just to move snow piles. In six years I have never ran out of room but now I am looking at ways to either restack everything or haul it off.
> 
> The local weather guys are saying 6-10" for us tonight through tomorrow. I have no idea where to put it though. Oh well, I guess that's a good problem to have.
> 
> More good news, I got two checks in the mail yesterday so now I can afford to buy diesel. Everything I have is running on fumes right now.
> 
> I'll make sure to get some good pics for you guys.


I have one customer that's into me for $3200.00, this is for lawn, a couple plow events and tree clean up after the Oct storm. They pay at 45days which I can work it with but on the 48th day I get on the horn. I was told the they cut me a check to make them current (over 45days) and it's on the way.

Oh sure, wave your prosperity in our humble faces.........make sure you include video.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1387396 said:


> No they finally got fired for being loser's.Thumbs Up
> Next will be Congress.


Works for me!


----------



## rob_cook2001

I just got a call, they want us to pre treat all the walks even the exterior walks on both lots.
There goes a pallet of mag lol


----------



## PatrickC

I'm trying to be excited but its not working blah bluk yyuk


----------



## BUFF

PatrickC;1387630 said:


> I'm trying to be excited but its not working blah bluk yyuk


Got HBO?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## rob_cook2001

Lol good one David


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1387692 said:


> Lol good one David


It's a skill, one that embarrasses my wife at times but whatever....I get over it.


----------



## BUFF

*The fib has been increased*

Well they've increased the totals from this morning. Time will tell.


----------



## BPS#1

Every thing I see this far north is 3 to 6 if we're lucky.
Storm arrival has been pushed back nearly 12 hrs from the 11am original arrival.


Only thing I've seen up here all day is some BSC.
Big scary clouds. 

The chance of snow worries me enough I guess I'll go fix the loose wiring connection on the plow just in case. lol


I guess some thing is coming, its seriously putting it down west of Rawlins per the web cams.


----------



## BPS#1

One thing for sure is that even if we had planned on going east for christmas this (alleged) storm would have put a stop to that because we would have been leaving tomorrow morning.

I do not envy my wife's sister and family. They are leaving OR some time tonight and driving straight thru to KY. There been black ice already on 80 around Elk Mnt for most of the day. 
That will be real nerve wracking at 2AM.


----------



## BPS#1

They've got Cheyenne on the edge of the 6 to 12 line.
:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## bsuds

I bought the buyers saltdogg this year model TGS07. I bought it from equipment specialist who is a sight sponsor. It was around 1550 or so shipped to my door. I only use it to spread sand, and it holds about 800 lbs.


----------



## PatrickC

Well I got excited, I went out to start the powerduck drove to gas station came back to hook up the Curtis and lifted the plow and truck shut off, this is where I got excited fricken sob truck. Load test batteries one low hook up charger to one hook sons truck to other one nothing. Take battery and plow terminal off clean with emery cloth do other battery put back together try to start the radio works wtf cuss at truck threaten it with a Chevy go get coffee come back out and it starts and plow works check for alternator voltage all good check glow plug relay all good scratch head cuss at truck threaten with a dodge enough excitement today now I'm watching hbo


----------



## cold_and_tired

Here are a few pictures from today's pile re-stacking festival as well as one from the last storm. I had to dig all the way to the back of the existing piles and start piling as high as I could from there. I managed to get one of my biggest piles pushed back about 15 feet. Hopefully that leaves me with enough room for this storm. I'm thinking we are going to start hauling it out soon.

I also had to throw a picture in there of the largest scoop of snow that I have ever picked up. I was pretty proud of myself.

The last picture is one of my operators is standing next to the pusher, he is six feet tall. We got a heck of a lot of snow moved in a short amount of time that night. The snow was just sticky enough to stay together when I hit it.


----------



## PatrickC

Put some chocalate syrup on that scoop and start selling spoons


----------



## BPS#1

LOL at Patrick threatening his pickup with negative brands. 
Sounds slightly familiar. 



Thats a BIG AXX scoop of snow. And I like Pat's suggestion, make money off of it.





As for moving the snow back, I saw a pic some where of a skid loader mounted blower being fed by pickups pushing to it. Might be an option to hauling it off.


----------



## BUFF

PatrickC;1388000 said:


> Well I got excited, I went out to start the powerduck drove to gas station came back to hook up the Curtis and lifted the plow and truck shut off, this is where I got excited fricken sob truck. Load test batteries one low hook up charger to one hook sons truck to other one nothing. Take battery and plow terminal off clean with emery cloth do other battery put back together try to start the radio works wtf cuss at truck threaten it with a Chevy go get coffee come back out and it starts and plow works check for alternator voltage all good check glow plug relay all good scratch head cuss at truck threaten with a dodge enough excitement today now I'm watching hbo


Did you check your cable at the post, I had a very similar thing happen this summer. Pulled up to the parts store got me stuff, came out and nothing. Went back in got the trusty battery checker thingy, all was good. Started to wiggle wires and bingo, went back in bought new cables and all is good.



cold_and_tired;1388033 said:


> Here are a few pictures from today's pile re-stacking festival as well as one from the last storm. I had to dig all the way to the back of the existing piles and start piling as high as I could from there. I managed to get one of my biggest piles pushed back about 15 feet. Hopefully that leaves me with enough room for this storm. I'm thinking we are going to start hauling it out soon.
> 
> I also had to throw a picture in there of the largest scoop of snow that I have ever picked up. I was pretty proud of myself.
> 
> The last picture is one of my operators is standing next to the pusher, he is six feet tall. We got a heck of a lot of snow moved in a short amount of time that night. The snow was just sticky enough to stay together when I hit it.


Tanner when was the last time someone told you "you suck", just kidding buddy..... I find it very ironic the guy with the seasonals is getting the snow.



PatrickC;1388056 said:


> Put some chocalate syrup on that scoop and start selling spoons


Don't forget the Strawberries and whip cream.

Well it started to snow about an hour ago at my house, been steady and all the dirt/gravel surfaces are now white. We all know it's subject to change but I'm all loaded up and ready to blaze in the AM.


----------



## BUFF

bsuds;1387955 said:


> I bought the buyers saltdogg this year model TGS07. I bought it from equipment specialist who is a sight sponsor. It was around 1550 or so shipped to my door. I only use it to spread sand, and it holds about 800 lbs.


So will this be the week you get to pop it's cherry, I like it when people invest plus new toys are so cool.
You need to post some pics of it.Thumbs Up


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1388086 said:


> Well it started to snow about an hour ago at my house, been steady and all the dirt/gravel surfaces are now white. We all know it's subject to change but I'm all loaded up and ready to blaze in the AM.


Nada happening up here yet.

Its been snowing west and north, but not in this corner of the state.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1388106 said:


> Nada happening up here yet.
> 
> Its been snowing west and north, but not in this corner of the state.


I was attemping to track the storm earlier today via Webcam and super duper most xcellent doppler radar and what I saw was a storm stretching from Jellystone to the Shirley Basin area.

Just goes to show all the high tech stuff isn't smart enough to keep up with mother nature.


----------



## BPS#1

10-4 on mother nature outwitting the weather guessers.

About 15 mins ago I was on the phone and happened to look out my office window to the southwest towards CO.
Just in time to see a lighting flash some where around the state line. (7 miles south of me).


And we just started getting a few real small and lite flakes. Long ways to go to reach 6 inches.


----------



## PatrickC

You know its a 1996 and the cables very well could be originals, I just went out and she started so hopefully she works tonight and I'll get cables for her instead of a new toyata lol:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BUFF

PatrickC;1388198 said:


> You know its a 1996 and the cables very well could be originals, I just went out and she started so hopefully she works tonight and I'll get cables for her instead of a new toyata lol:laughing::laughing:


Toyota...........time for rehab.

And once again the forecast changes.........we're up to a total of 12".


----------



## BPS#1

Its happening good now. Time for pillow talk. lol


----------



## PatrickC

DTC snowing sob visibility 50 yards


----------



## rob_cook2001

It is hammering in northglenn big time. Trying to keep drive lanes open. People are CRAZY!!
good luck everyone, watch out for idiots.


----------



## PatrickC

Gonna be nuttier than a port a potty at a peanut farm for a few minutes with dumb drivers


----------



## BUFF

Holy crap it's really getting after it, 5-6" and going strong.


----------



## rob_cook2001

It's nuts here to. At least 6 inches. And ICE ICE ICE lol


----------



## BUFF

Robert you got wind, it's blowing pretty good my way


----------



## rob_cook2001

Big time. A lot of 2 ft drifts


----------



## rob_cook2001

One day, I will sit in prison... for decapitating a shoveler with a baseball bat!!!


----------



## cold_and_tired

A John Deere 544 with a 12' pusher will move mountains! 10-12" here with no signs of letting up. Don't let me forget to tell you guys about a strange situation that happened a few hours ago.


----------



## PatrickC

Apparentkey you can't throw snow shovel at stupid drivers


----------



## rob_cook2001

Foot of snow...18 hours plowing and prob another 8 hours of cleanup tonight.


----------



## LoneCowboy

a solid FOOT of snow here in Longmont
Most snow I've seen in Longmont since that monster 2' storm 6 years ago. (and 2nd most was this halloween one, good thing this is a dry warm winter)

hammered

new shovel guy, i'm way fat, way old and way out of shape and I finally went in and had to show him how to shovel. When I can shovel 12" of snow faster, YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG.

slick as snot underneath. (and now it's getting cold and really icing up)
Couple hours of cleanup tomorrow, but then she's done.

BTW, the lady who hadn't paid called at 8:30 (daycare center opens at 6am, a foot of snow)
"ohhhh, please, i've got your check right here"
funny that. I guess early season snowstorms have one advantage.

HUGE piles even from tiny lots.
another snow like this and I'll be out of room, nothing is melting.

hope you guys down south are ok, sounds like you got really hammered.

and whomever is praying for a white Christmas YOU CAN STOP NOW


----------



## BPS#1

4" with lite winds. 
Drifts not too bad. 

All of the snow except a little bit from the storm 3 weeks ago has melted around here.
I've still got room for more snow, I'm gonna keep prayin for a white christmas, lol.
My scoop sure stacks a lot better now that the snow is a whole lot dryer.

And David, when did you start contracting in Cheyenne?
I coulda swore I saw the white beast this morning. White cab, black flat bed, yellow plow.
Sure looked like your truck's twin.


----------



## BUFF

*Pretty Gnarly*

That 5-6" I posted at 2:30a was where the wind was blowing, 2-3' drifts, had snow rolling over the top of the board on the the hood. I pushed 11-14" all day, left the house @2:30a and walked back into it @ 6:15p, stopped for some lunch around 2p and it was the only break. My shovel guy left for the holidays and it was just me, did I mention shoveling sucks. I have one that needs to be done in the morning and I picked up a 1/4mile long driveway that I need to hit too.
After today I'm thinking a automatic is sounding pretty good along with a extended cab, old ****** gets a little tight after spending about 15hrs in it. 
Like everyone else I have huge piles everywhere.
Man I'm spent, once I eat dinner it'll be just a matter of minutes before I'm drueling........


----------



## PatrickC

What a day shoveled for about 6 hours cause we were Shorthanded, youngsters thought they could school me I just kept a steady pace and wore em out.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1389418 said:


> After today I'm thinking a automatic is sounding pretty good


My left leg was hating life today too.


----------



## BPS#1

We had a bigger pile after the Nov 1 storm but I wasn't able to stack any of that. 
My sub has a Hiniker V that does a great job of stacking.

This one is all the scoop plow's doings.


----------



## stang2244

Never used a plow let alone a skid with joysticks, so 12" of snow was about the worst condition to learn in! Saved a lot of time over just shovelers but it still took a long a$$ time!!


----------



## LoneCowboy

so, at this once place there is AWAYS this one goddamn car in the way
for years now
I'm tired of it
we've started burying it
today I go to do my check this morning and the guy has moved it one space over and still in the way of the pile
so I moved the snow one space over and buried it again.
*****


----------



## BPS#1

stang2244;1389792 said:


> Never used a plow let alone a skid with joysticks, so 12" of snow was about the worst condition to learn in! Saved a lot of time over just shovelers but it still took a long a$$ time!!


I'm with you.

Last month I moved and planted 54 trees for a customer.
Loaded them with a CAT skid with joy sticks. Augered all the holes and unloaded with a bobcat twin stick classic set up.
Yeah I'm not a fan of the joystick set up.


----------



## cold_and_tired

BPS#1;1389603 said:


> We had a bigger pile after the Nov 1 storm but I wasn't able to stack any of that.
> My sub has a Hiniker V that does a great job of stacking.
> 
> This one is all the scoop plow's doings.


Those have got to be the CUTEST piles I have ever seen. Let me show you a one of mine...


----------



## cold_and_tired

We ended up with about 18" for this storm and I sure am glad that I brought in a loader. All in all, we pushed for 21 hours yesterday, five today and I have a new contract that I got this afternoon to do tomorrow.

I earned myself a lot of favors yesterday by helping some of the other plow guys either get caught up with the storm or stack their piles for them. After all, you never know when you will be the one needing the help.

I've got plenty of video to post but I will leave you guys with one of my favorite pictures from this storm.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1390691 said:


> Those have got to be the CUTEST piles I have ever seen. Let me show you a one of mine...


Dang Tanner, that's a pile................You do have a slight advantage over us pickup guys though.

So do you have a on site place to put all that?


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1390715 said:


> Dang Tanner, that's a pile................You do have a slight advantage over us pickup guys though.
> 
> So do you have a on site place to put all that?


Put all what?


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1390720 said:


> Put all what?


The big a$$ piles or do you have room for more elsewhere on the property.


----------



## BPS#1

cold_and_tired;1390691 said:


> Those have got to be the CUTEST piles I have ever seen. Let me show you a one of mine...


I'm glad I could entertain you. :laughing:

I would hope that your piles with much larger equipment would be bigger, other wise you'd feel so unaccomplished with your life. :laughing:

But what do I care about the size of the pile? All I care about is the payup

Also most of our piles are melting. With the exception of the storm 3 weeks ago every thing is melted.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Got a couple videos up.


----------



## BPS#1

I'm a lucky man tonight. 
A clown rear ended my wife this afternoon. 
She seems to be OK other than whiplash.

The other goober's pickup got F-ed.
According to the cop he thought it was totaled.

The Ford drove home under its own power.
Thats a testament to the high quality that is Government Motors.


----------



## LoneCowboy

a friend of mine was parked in front of my house (I live on a dirt road, at the end of a cul-de-sac, nobody can read the signs that say "no ******* access, private road" and slowly come down all the time) in his minivan.

we're just outside bull****ting and this guy cruises by, doing maybe 10-15mph

BANG
I jump up, my friend is like what? what?
that guy hit your car??????

what?
dude takes off, friend chases him, cops get him, we had to go identify him. (habitual traffic offender, ******* actually had insurance, we never would have called the cops but because he ran it was a felony, what a *******)
anyway
he just scraped along the side of the mini-van at maybe 10mph
the doors worked, etc

*SIX THOUSAND DOLLARS *WORTH OF DAMAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

better get the explorer checked.


----------



## BUFF

*Escape ?*

Paul the wifes Broom is a Escape isn't it? 
Those are uni body vehicles if I remember correctly, given the amount of damage to the GM I'm with Brian. Bring it in have to a shop that can "shoot it" on a rack. Since the Escape was a$$ packed it should be on the other guys nickel. 
Whiplash, she should go in and checked out too, maybe a MRI. There could be some tweaked vertebrate that's jacked around with the spinal cord or nerves that will come back the haunt her later. Also bummer about your special Xmas present...........yeah I know I'm an a$$.


----------



## BPS#1

Yeah its an Escape.
I fully intend to take the Escape to Ford's shop and have them check it.

Being the SOB doesn't have ins its all on our State Farm.

She spent a couple hrs in the ER and the DR said they weren't going to do MRI unless things looked like they needed to be done. He didn't see enough symptoms last night to make them think damage was too bad.

Brian that sucks about your friend. Gawd, why do they allow morons on the roads like this to jack with us normal folks lives??????????
Last march a friend of mine almost got killed on his bike when a bimbo flips a U in front of him.
She said she didn't want to wait for him to pass and didn't think he was that close. T boned her SUV.
Totaled his bike of course and almost him. Hes fully recovered physically but he'll never ride again on public roads.
I had a moron pull out in front of me in July. Now this.

Wanna know some thing a little ironic?

Last summer she got axx packed stopped at a light. Guy hit her doing 5 or less.
.06 drunk so he didn't get a DUI, no insurance.
Lucky for us no damage either other than a DR check. Never turned that one into insurance.
The ironic part is that the cop that worked that accident was the same one that worked this one.

I'm gonna buy her a







so that these tards quit hitting her. I'm getting tired of this.
I'll have to rig up a ladder system tho. Shes only 4'11''.


----------



## BPS#1

Shes doing good so far other than stiff/sore neck and shoulders.



I was adding up the snow accumulation for this season to date. 25" that I've had at least partial paying events. There was another 4" of real heavy stuff that fell in mid Oct that melted so fast we didn't get any money out of it.

25" is a pretty impressive amount for this area over the last few years. 
Last year never had that much all '10/'11 winter.

I remember a couple of winters in the late 90s that didn't get 25% of that amount all winter.


Now I know that aint jack for some of the rest of ya, but I'm bragging for my area. 
lol


----------



## mjstef

BPS#1;1393160 said:


> Shes doing good so far other than stiff/sore neck and shoulders.
> 
> I was adding up the snow accumulation for this season to date. 25" that I've had at least partial paying events. There was another 4" of real heavy stuff that fell in mid Oct that melted so fast we didn't get any money out of it.
> 
> 25" is a pretty impressive amount for this area over the last few years.
> Last year never had that much all '10/'11 winter.
> 
> I remember a couple of winters in the late 90s that didn't get 25% of that amount all winter.
> 
> Now I know that aint jack for some of the rest of ya, but I'm bragging for my area.
> lol


Quit hogging all that snow!!! We've had exactly 5" here so far and it's supposed to be 42 Wednesday with rain! I'm 10K behind on plowing this year compared to last...............


----------



## BPS#1

mommyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  lol





With 40s and some upper 50s this week there won't be much evidence of snow left.


----------



## bsuds

Even with the warm weather there will be plenty of evidence of snow. I will be reminded of it when I check my bank account in a couple weeks.payup


----------



## LoneCowboy

hasn't broken 40 degrees here in Longmont in like 4 weeks
this stuff is never going to melt
and I need to flip my plowing edge before the next event.
and, pansy ass that I am, I really don't want to do it in the ice and snow.


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1394521 said:


> hasn't broken 40 degrees here in Longmont in like 4 weeks
> this stuff is never going to melt
> and I need to flip my plowing edge before the next event.
> and, pansy ass that I am, I really don't want to do it in the ice and snow.


Heck last night @9:30p it was in the mid 30's.
Being Colorado we'll have a couple days in the 50's and then get another round of snow..........
Brian if you need/want some help I can swing by or if you want to get out of the house this weekend come up to my place.


----------



## BPS#1

All the way out to tues next week its 0.0% chance of precip.

Some thing like 8 days out of the 10 day forecast that say in the 50s for highs.


----------



## LoneCowboy

finally
it's 50 something
things are finally starting to melt some
FINALLY


----------



## stang2244

I am trying to figure out a pricing structure for larger storms(8 inches or more) and I'm wondering if you guys can help me. I'm thinking something in the range of an additional 20% for every two inches over 8". This would mean if my price for 6-8" was $50, it would just be $10 for every 2" on top of it. Is this a decent range or should my percentage be different? Also, should I be adding 20% of the previous price level or 20% of the base price?


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1394824 said:


> I am trying to figure out a pricing structure for larger storms(8 inches or more) and I'm wondering if you guys can help me. I'm thinking something in the range of an additional 20% for every two inches over 8". This would mean if my price for 6-8" was $50, it would just be $10 for every 2" on top of it. Is this a decent range or should my percentage be different? Also, should I be adding 20% of the previous price level or 20% of the base price?


Andy I use a 40% bump for a rule of thumb and it's incrumental, I have 2-4", 4-6",6-10", 10-12" rates.
IE: 2-4".........$100
4-6"..........$140
6-10"........$196
10-12"......$274

This does a couple of things for you, it compensates you for the added time to deal with managing the piles and can give you more bill-ables by hitting them a couple of times in one event. 
This last storm we had I hit one of my commercials twice, 1st at the 10-12" rate and later at the 2-4" rate. The tab for those two pushes was $725.00 and I spent a total of 5hrs on the property for both pushes.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Andy, I think you should be pricing like David, 1-4,4-6,6-8,8-10. I sure wouldn't want to push 
7 inches for the same price as 2..
Robert


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1394869 said:


> Andy, I think you should be pricing like David, 1-4,4-6,6-8,8-10. I sure wouldn't want to push
> 7 inches for the same price as 2..
> Robert


A lot of it depends on the property and what kind of space/room you have for piles. We all know how just a few inches can add to the time spent on the property when you have limited space to push/stack.
The HOA roads I do has one rate with a 4" trigger. I have it priced close enough where it's covered for what we just had and when it's just our average 4-5" storm I crank right through it.


----------



## BUFF

So we've been working on this 870 Tactical Stock project since late spring and it's finally been released. 
Pretty cool stuff and the best thing is it's built and produced in Colorado.

http://soldiersystems.net/2011/12/23/magpul-shotgun-accessories/

http://store.magpul.com/product/MAG460/shotgun

We do quite alot of work for them and they always have a huge push to get products ready for the Shot Show in Vegas every January.


----------



## BPS#1

Thats cool Dave.


----------



## BUFF

The big selling feature is the stock can be adjusted for just about every shooter, from the pull to the cheek riser, but all of this does come at a price and for the money I personally wouldn't buy one. But then again way buy when you can get it for nothing.


----------



## LoneCowboy

IMO, the problem with too many intervals (1-2,2-4,4-6) etc is that people *****
a lot
what do you mean there was 4", I only saw 2
and which part of the lot has 4'?

i have minimal intervals

2-6 (or 1-6) is one price
6-12 is usually about 50% more
and 12+ is hourly (cuz who the **** knows how long it's going to take to remove 2' of snow)

it's simpler for me, it's simpler for them
and be honest
it takes almost no additional time to remove 5" than 2, but it does take a lot more time to remove 8" than 2"

no complaints so far (knock on wood) from this structure in 5 years.


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1395708 said:


> IMO, the problem with too many intervals (1-2,2-4,4-6) etc is that people *****
> a lot
> what do you mean there was 4", I only saw 2
> and which part of the lot has 4'?
> 
> i have minimal intervals
> 
> 2-6 (or 1-6) is one price
> 6-12 is usually about 50% more
> and 12+ is hourly (cuz who the **** knows how long it's going to take to remove 2' of snow)
> 
> it's simpler for me, it's simpler for them
> and be honest
> it takes almost no additional time to remove 5" than 2, but it does take a lot more time to remove 8" than 2"
> 
> no complaints so far (knock on wood) from this structure in 5 years.


The example I gave is for one of my customers, the reason behind it is, that's how it was broken down by the contractor before me and they wanted it done the same. 
The 40% ratio used was me, I had to come up with something and thought it was a good place to land. 
From what I've seen/experiance Commercials are not the same for one to another, they all have there quirts and wants. The rezi's on the other hand are a different beast and I agree with you. Up to 6" $XX.00, 6-10" +40% (or whatever), 10-12" another 40% (or what ever). Or something like along these lines.

Have you guys seen some of the threads from the guys back east, holy crap............they're really on edge to the point of going postal.


----------



## LoneCowboy

BUFF;1395729 said:


> Have you guys seen some of the threads from the guys back east, holy crap............they're really on edge to the point of going postal.


no
why?
no snow?????


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1396078 said:


> no
> why?
> no snow?????


Yep no snow, new toys, tens of thousands of pounds of Salt, payments and pre-season out of pocket expenses. 
I'd have to say all the snow they got last year over shadowed the prior dry years and they've hung their man sticks way out. 
They're sooooo tense they're on the verge of losing it big time.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1396085 said:


> Yep no snow, new toys, tens of thousands of pounds of Salt, payments and pre-season out of pocket expenses.
> I'd have to say all the snow they got last year over shadowed the prior dry years and they've hung their man sticks way out.
> They're sooooo tense they're on the verge of losing it big time.


Yeah I saw some of that too.

Gonna do more reading.

Taking on more than you can chew no matter what it is will bite you.
Debt up to their hair roots with no income can really get a guy.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I read a few threads about that last night.... no good..
I finally pulled all the emissions crap off my new truck and tuned it today and what a difference!!
Now I see a new clutch in the future Haha.
Robert


----------



## BUFF

Robert I thought this was going to be a "work" truck and not a hot rod......


----------



## BPS#1

Snowing here.


Looking at the radar its a pretty narrow band, won't last long.


----------



## BUFF

Yeah whatever, it's just blowing in from Medicine Bow Peak in the Snowie's....


----------



## rob_cook2001

It is a "work" truck David. Can't drive a stock truck.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1396363 said:


> It is a "work" truck David. Can't drive a stock truck.


Ha!!!!! Just giving you a bad time, I still suffer from the same thing but as you get older the mods become less elaborate.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1396326 said:


> Yeah whatever, it's just blowing in from Medicine Bow Peak in the Snowie's....


I knew it wouldn't amount to sh!t. Radar showed a very narrow band moving thru.

Maybe a 1/16th on the truck hood. Stars are back out again.


----------



## rob_cook2001

BUFF;1396371 said:


> Ha!!!!! Just giving you a bad time, I still suffer from the same thing but as you get older the mods become less elaborate.


Could help you out David.. I have a tuner, dpf delete pipe and a intake for a 6.4 sitting in the shop:yow!:


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1396470 said:


> Could help you out David.. I have a tuner, dpf delete pipe and a intake for a 6.4 sitting in the shop:yow!:


I'll take a pass on it, eventhough I know the truck would rip a$$. I just don't want to deal with the hassle when/if the truck needs to go to the dealer.

If I was going to play I'd put a blower on ******, oh but wait it's a work truck.


----------



## rob_cook2001

the 6.4 with a tuner would eat ****** for lunch if it had a blower lol.
Just take it to the right dealer and they will let you slide david.
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy

BUFF;1396085 said:


> Yep no snow, new toys, tens of thousands of pounds of Salt, payments and pre-season out of pocket expenses.
> I'd have to say all the snow they got last year over shadowed the prior dry years and they've hung their man sticks way out.
> They're sooooo tense they're on the verge of losing it big time.


reason #1 why the snow removal business sucks.

you just never know what it's going to do.


----------



## BPS#1

Like here....

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=132033


----------



## BUFF

Yep that's just a sample of the tension.....


----------



## BPS#1

I ran across a guy on lawnsite that exhibits all the symptoms we are seeing here.

Only thing is hes from FL, so its not lack of snow related. The guy is way out there.
The only thing you can do is just shake your head and walk away.


----------



## BUFF

Oh I've seen the same on LS but it was about the drought in the southeast.
Guys going on about not mowing in 5-6 weeks, lawns turning brown, etc.......
Anyone who has any sense knows when you're in a business that the weather has a big roll in how your year goes you're at the mercy of mother nature.
So being deversafied and spending/re-investing wisely is key. There's nothing wrong with running equipment that's 10yrs old as long as it's not junk.


----------



## BPS#1

I have to keep thinking that one day this stretch of unseasonably warm weather will end and real winter will descend.

I am so glad I don't have a pickup and plow payment! Like they keep saying its not very smart to stake a payment book on what MIGHT happen.


----------



## stang2244

Thanks for all the help with pricing percentages/levels. It will help me a lot with my residentials. I think I will keep it to about 3 intervals up to 12" and then figure something for additional over 12". 

Robert/David....I can agree that the 6.4 will RIP with those delete/tuner mods. I am amazed with my truck everytime I need to put the pedal down. How does the dodge compare to the 6.4 with all the mods you did?


----------



## rob_cook2001

So far the dodge makes less power than the 6.4.... probably 100hp less, but with the manual trans it is a blast to drive. By spring I should have my clutch, compounds, injectors and a few little things done then it should RIP. I raced a 6.4 today down the highway that had a edge race and dpf delete, I pulled him from 55-100 but he did have 37's lol


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1398049 said:


> Thanks for all the help with pricing percentages/levels. It will help me a lot with my residentials. I think I will keep it to about 3 intervals up to 12" and then figure something for additional over 12".


Well glad to hear you got this handled, rezis are different than commercials and it seems every customer has there wants.



rob_cook2001;1398051 said:


> So far the dodge makes less power than the 6.4.... probably 100hp less, but with the manual trans it is a blast to drive. By spring I should have my clutch, compounds, injectors and a few little things done then it should RIP. I raced a 6.4 today down the highway that had a edge race and dpf delete, I pulled him from 55-100 but he did have 37's lol


Robert that was 55-100KPH not MPH after all street racing is a no no......


----------



## rob_cook2001

Thanks David, My bad lol


----------



## stang2244

rob_cook2001;1398051 said:


> So far the dodge makes less power than the 6.4.... probably 100hp less, but with the manual trans it is a blast to drive. By spring I should have my clutch, compounds, injectors and a few little things done then it should RIP. I raced a 6.4 today down the highway that had a edge race and dpf delete, I pulled him from 55-100 but he did have 37's lol


Very nice!!! So are all your Fords going away?


----------



## BPS#1

Wind.............. bah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gusts as high as 90
http://www.wyomingnews.com/articles/2011/12/30/news/01top_12-30-11.txt

Today the winds are sustained at 60+ per my weather station.
Not fun.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1397684 said:


> Oh I've seen the same on LS but it was about the drought in the southeast.
> Guys going on about not mowing in 5-6 weeks, lawns turning brown, etc.......
> Anyone who has any sense knows when you're in a business that the weather has a big roll in how your year goes you're at the mercy of mother nature.
> So being deversafied and spending/re-investing wisely is key. There's nothing wrong with running equipment that's 10yrs old as long as it's not junk.


This is what I was referring to from over there.

Starts with post 58 on from there.
http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=367360&page=6


----------



## BPS#1

BPS#1;1398310 said:


> Wind.............. bah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Gusts as high as 90
> http://www.wyomingnews.com/articles/2011/12/30/news/01top_12-30-11.txt
> 
> Today the winds are sustained at 60+ per my weather station.
> Not fun.


Seems like the wind has done my weather station in. The wind catcher cups are torn off my 
wind spinner thingy. (hell I don't know what its called)


----------



## BPS#1

BPS#1;1398326 said:


> This is what I was referring to from over there.
> 
> Starts with post 58 on from there.
> http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=367360&page=6


Well that one got shut down. lol


----------



## BPS#1

BPS#1;1398339 said:


> Seems like the wind has done my weather station in. The wind catcher cups are torn off my
> wind spinner thingy. (hell I don't know what its called)


I don't know what the gust was that did this. Guessing north of 70 or even 80.
I'm just glad it didn't F up my plow lights.


----------



## BPS#1

Lot of roads closed or marked no unnecessary travel in SE WY.


----------



## BPS#1

Snowing hard here at the house. We'll see if this is just a squall or turns into more.
Visibilities are near 0 in different places according to the WYDOT cams.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1398427 said:


> I don't know what the gust was that did this. Guessing north of 70 or even 80.
> I'm just glad it didn't F up my plow lights.


I'd have think you would have figured out how the lash down stuff so it doesn't get blown away.
Or is the play set something that blew in from Rock Springs..........


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1398512 said:


> Or is the play set something that blew in from Rock Springs..........


:laughing::laughing:
Certainly possible today.

The play set hadn't moved since being set up. Its pretty heavy.
But I guess it reached its tipping point.

Snowing hard here at the house. Near 0 visibility. 
Like the wife said.... first blizzard of the year. You bet, on the last day of the year too. lol

We'll see how long it lasts. Weather says 2" possible.
Up from a trace.


----------



## LoneCowboy

i watched one of those plastic lawn chairs go flying across Hover (4 lane divided busy road) this morning.
In a commercial district

where exactly did it come from?


----------



## BPS#1

I've had a 10' or 15' stock watering tank blow in. None of my neighbors 4+ miles up wind was missing it.


----------



## BUFF

Years ago I watch a 18ft Guman Canoe go blowing past my house and the guy across the road had a trampolin blow into his house and tear off a bunch of gutter before taking out a windshield on his kids car.


----------



## BUFF

Any bets on the fore-casted 10% chance of snow for Friday.....


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1398926 said:


> Any bets on the fore-casted 10% chance of snow for Friday.....


LOL, today started out as 10% ended up with 60% forecasted.

100% of 1/2" at my house.

Friday................ I aint even gonna hope for it.
But I do need another round of payup payup payup
One a week would be good.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1398931 said:


> One a week would be good.


You sound like my wife................


----------



## BPS#1

You saying you want it twice a week?


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1398989 said:


> You saying you want it twice a week?


I'd be happy with everyday.......Thumbs Up


----------



## BPS#1




----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1398677 said:


> Years ago I watch a 18ft Guman Canoe go blowing past my house and the guy across the road had a trampolin blow into his house and tear off a bunch of gutter before taking out a windshield on his kids car.


You guys get any of that 100+ mph plus stuff down there that 9news was talking about?

7 Miles south of Frisco 126 mph
4 miles SE of Pinecliffe 111 mph
1 mile west of Lyons 101 mph 
http://www.9news.com/news/article/238898/339/Strong-winds-slowly-decreasing


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1398926 said:


> Any bets on the fore-casted 10% chance of snow for Friday.....


Can we hope that saturday holds out????



> Saturday Night
> Overcast with a chance of snow in the evening. Low of 23°F with a windchill of 14°F. Winds from the WSW at 15 mph. Chance of snow 40%.


I need to work on my snow dances.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1400058 said:


> You guys get any of that 100+ mph plus stuff down there that 9news was talking about?
> 
> 7 Miles south of Frisco 126 mph
> 4 miles SE of Pinecliffe 111 mph
> 1 mile west of Lyons 101 mph
> http://www.9news.com/news/article/238898/339/Strong-winds-slowly-decreasing


Wind gauge blew away.............


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1400069 said:


> Wind gauge blew away.............


Mine went down the river too.

Bought another one tonight at china mart.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1400077 said:


> Mine went down the river too.
> 
> Bought another one tonight at china mart.


China Mart........sinner. I refuse to step foot in that place.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1400080 said:


> China Mart........sinner. I refuse to step foot in that place.


Whats a guy to do?

You gotta shop some where.

My old man thinks I'm a black sheep. You aint calling me nothing I don't already know. :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1400127 said:


> Whats a guy to do?
> 
> You gotta shop some where.


You are correct, but there are choices in Cheyenne that aren't in bed with the Chinese.
Sure you may spend a few more dollars but those dollars are more apt to stay in the states.ussmileyflag


----------



## BPS#1

I try to buy US when possible.



Even Lowes and Homie Cheapo are big time china mart stores.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1400142 said:


> I try to buy US when possible.
> 
> Even Lowes and Homie Cheapo are big time china mart stores.


Sad but true and it is a struggle but worth the effort IMO.


----------



## LoneCowboy

BPS#1;1400058 said:


> You guys get any of that 100+ mph plus stuff down there that 9news was talking about?
> 
> 7 Miles south of Frisco 126 mph
> 4 miles SE of Pinecliffe 111 mph
> 1 mile west of Lyons 101 mph
> http://www.9news.com/news/article/238898/339/Strong-winds-slowly-decreasing


a guy was killed not far from either Buff or myself.
a branch blew thru his window while he was driving and impaled him.

when it's your time, it's your time i suppose


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1400480 said:


> a guy was killed not far from either Buff or myself.
> a branch blew thru his window while he was driving and impaled him.
> 
> when it's your time, it's your time i suppose


Everytiem it blows like that my spidey senses are on full alert when I'm on a road with huge Cottonwood trees, like through Hygene.


----------



## SMS

*Snow Melting Services*

Hi guys! I've been hanging around these forums for for a while now and thought I would register and introduce myself. My name is Adam and I own a company called Snowmelt Services. I don't plow snow like most of you guys, I remove piles once they accumulate. I own a snow melting machine that can melt up to 12-14 dump truck loads per hour. I'm less expensive than hauling snow and accomplish it more efficiently. If any of you run across the need to haul, I would appreciate the opportunity to bid you my services.

Thanks and check out my website for more details,

Adam
www.snowmeltservices.com


----------



## BPS#1

Thats cool Adam.


Thats some thing I'd like to be able to do, but far from practical in my area.
There's way too much room to easily haul it to if needed. 
Our weather here mostly melts the piles by the time the next storm rolls in.


----------



## BPS#1

This is a way cool vid, every time I watch it I get a kick out of it.


----------



## BPS#1

This would qualify as a huge OH SH!T moment!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUFF

SMS;1401301 said:


> Hi guys! I've been hanging around these forums for for a while now and thought I would register and introduce myself. My name is Adam and I own a company called Snowmelt Services. I don't plow snow like most of you guys, I remove piles once they accumulate. I own a snow melting machine that can melt up to 12-14 dump truck loads per hour. I'm less expensive than hauling snow and accomplish it more efficiently. If any of you run across the need to haul, I would appreciate the opportunity to bid you my services.
> 
> Thanks and check out my website for more details,
> 
> Adam
> www.snowmeltservices.com


As I'm sure you've seen most of the jokers on this thread are on the Front Range and I saw you're from Eagle. So you'd travel clear over here for work?
Like our sheep loving friend from Cheyenne said "most everything melts off in a matter days"

BTW nice to have someone new on the thread.


----------



## SMS

BPS#1;1401328 said:


> Thats cool Adam.
> 
> Thats some thing I'd like to be able to do, but far from practical in my area.
> There's way too much room to easily haul it to if needed.
> Our weather here mostly melts the piles by the time the next storm rolls in.


Yah, we've found there are areas and situations where our machine can save the contractor lots of money over having it hauled away. We do most of our business in the Vail valley where there are very few places to store or haul it to.


----------



## SMS

We do and bid most of our work up in the mountains anywhere from Durango to Steamboat. We are completely mobile with the setup we have and can do work almost anywhere. Heck, we were bidding to travel to Indianapolis to melt snow before the super bowl this year.


----------



## BPS#1

SMS;1401354 said:


> Yah, we've found there are areas and situations where our machine can save the contractor lots of money over having it hauled away. We do most of our business in the Vail valley where there are very few places to store or haul it to.


I can see that happening. All the real estate has been put to good use there.


----------



## BUFF

I can see how this service would be needed in the high country were as you said room for piles is limited. That's a pretty cool set up you have going on there and would be handy to have around. 
So do you have a hourly rate or go by cubic feet?


----------



## SMS

We generally like to quote the pile. That's the way most people want it bid in the mountains. On the front range everything seems to be done by the hour, which we can do also. Just depends on the situation.


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

Hey Guys I think It has been over a year since I jumped on the forum. I have been keeping up though just lurking around. I hope everybody has been well and welcome to the new ones. I hope you learn as much as I have on this site.


----------



## SMS

ForestEdgeSnow;1401512 said:


> Hey Guys I think It has been over a year since I jumped on the forum. I have been keeping up though just lurking around. I hope everybody has been well and welcome to the new ones. I hope you learn as much as I have on this site.


Thanks for the welcome. There's so much info on this site I cant believe it. Can't believe it took me this long to find it.


----------



## cold_and_tired

SMS;1401301 said:


> Hi guys! I've been hanging around these forums for for a while now and thought I would register and introduce myself. My name is Adam and I own a company called Snowmelt Services. I don't plow snow like most of you guys, I remove piles once they accumulate. I own a snow melting machine that can melt up to 12-14 dump truck loads per hour. I'm less expensive than hauling snow and accomplish it more efficiently. If any of you run across the need to haul, I would appreciate the opportunity to bid you my services.
> 
> Thanks and check out my website for more details,
> 
> Adam
> www.snowmeltservices.com


Give me a call when you get time

719-434-8755
Tanner


----------



## cold_and_tired

Jeez, I haven't been around much lately. I got an Xbox for Christmas and it's kept me pretty busy  My phone has been ringing off the hook lately with people needing fence and roof repairs. I'm still hoping that we get some snow soon though.


----------



## BPS#1

Tanner more snow means you have to either haul it off or have the new guy melt it for you. lol


----------



## BUFF

Hey guys I've got some bad news, our snow season is officially over as of yesterday. I finally got around to finishing up staking properties. Let the spring clean up's commence..........

Also is anyone going to the Sportsman Expo at the Convention Center this weekend?


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

So I was out replacing curbs today on a property that I had completly distroyed on the 22nd. This was a new property and I had not seen it until it had about a foot of snow on it. I just need to replace to of them. I was corious do any of the folks out there end up replaceing curbs stops and if so how many. I usually replace about 6 a year on all of the my propertys mostly out of consideration to the property owners.


----------



## rob_cook2001

David, I will be going to the sportsmans show as long as I am not working on the race truck.
When were you thinking about going?
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy

ForestEdgeSnow;1402791 said:


> So I was out replacing curbs today on a property that I had completly distroyed on the 22nd. This was a new property and I had not seen it until it had about a foot of snow on it. I just need to replace to of them. I was corious do any of the folks out there end up replaceing curbs stops and if so how many. I usually replace about 6 a year on all of the my propertys mostly out of consideration to the property owners.


I would never replace something at a property i had not seen
and my contracts read the same.

it's simply isn't fair
if i've seen and staked the property when it's dry, then it's my fault

if they don't call me til there's snow on the ground, well, that's their fault.

NFW would I have paid.

they'll drop you by the next snow BTW, they only wanted it done the one time with a lot of snow. you watch (and yeah, I'm beyond cynical)


----------



## BUFF

ForestEdgeSnow;1402791 said:


> So I was out replacing curbs today on a property that I had completly distroyed on the 22nd. This was a new property and I had not seen it until it had about a foot of snow on it. I just need to replace to of them. I was corious do any of the folks out there end up replaceing curbs stops and if so how many. I usually replace about 6 a year on all of the my propertys mostly out of consideration to the property owners.





LoneCowboy;1402938 said:


> I would never replace something at a property i had not seen
> and my contracts read the same.
> 
> it's simply isn't fair
> if i've seen and staked the property when it's dry, then it's my fault
> 
> if they don't call me til there's snow on the ground, well, that's their fault.
> 
> NFW would I have paid.
> 
> they'll drop you by the next snow BTW, they only wanted it done the one time with a lot of snow. you watch (and yeah, I'm beyond cynical)


 Brian is right is spot on, you shouldn't have to replace the curb stops. Not seeing the property until there was a foot of snow on it how do you know you gave them the final blow. Assuming you have a contract with them you should be upfront with them as to how/why they could have gotten hosed up and I'd stake the property too. Do it to show them this is the reason why the curb stops were damaged. Also I do a walk around in the beginning of the season and take pictures of any damage just to have it needed.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1402827 said:


> David, I will be going to the sportsmans show as long as I am not working on the race truck.
> When were you thinking about going?
> Robert


Robert I'm running down to DIA around 12:30 on Friday then heading to the show.
Then thinking about going across the street to Bubba Gumps and get one of hundreds of different variations of shrimp..........


----------



## BPS#1

Sounds too crowded for me. 

I don't like crowds, thats why I live in WY.




I do plan on going to the lawn expo in about a month. 
There were a couple of business classes that turned my crank.


----------



## stang2244

I too shall be hitting the Lawn expo that you mention. I've gone the past couple of years and I enjoy looking at the toys if nothing else.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1403029 said:


> I too shall be hitting the Lawn expo that you mention. I've gone the past couple of years and I enjoy looking at the toys if nothing else.


When the show gets closer we should talk about a group of us hitting it together and grab some food too.
BTW Paul's buying.........


----------



## BPS#1

Yeah right...... for me. lol



You want me to buy you'd better pray the snow gods look favorably on me... A LOT between now and then.



I'm good with a get together. I'm looking the classes over now to see which day I'll be going.
Last year there sure were A LOT of landscapers and gardeners there showing their plants.

I'd like to see more big boy toys.


----------



## BPS#1

Dave if you go to Bubba's let us know how the shrimp is.

Last year the guy I took with me had a little pizza joint he wanted to hit up for old times sake.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1403066 said:


> Yeah right...... for me. lol
> 
> You want me to buy you'd better pray the snow gods look favorably on me... A LOT between now and then.


We're done plowing for the season, remember........I finally finished up staking properties Monday. You'll be buying lunch with Lawn money.



BPS#1;1403069 said:


> Dave if you go to Bubba's let us know how the shrimp is.
> 
> Last year the guy I took with me had a little pizza joint he wanted to hit up for old times sake.


Whenever I'm at the convention center I always hit Bubba Gumps, it's pretty good and you'll find it's not to expensive when you're picking up the tab.


----------



## BPS#1

Lawn money in Cheyenne in Feb????????????????????????


You been hangin in Boulder lately? :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

I did say I'd buy yours the next time we got together.
The rest of the guys................... probably should bring a buck for the MD's dollar menu just in case 
I don't have any big lawn money available. 





The seminars I wanted to go to were all on 2/9 Thurs.
Until I looked at the price....... HOLY BROWN FECAL MATTER.
$200 for a one day pass including seminars???????????

I DON"T THINK SO. I can buy a lot of business management books for that!

So I'm good for any of the 3 days unless there is money to be made.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1403085 said:


> Lawn money in Cheyenne in Feb????????????????????????
> 
> You been hangin in Boulder lately? :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> I did say I'd buy yours the next time we got together.
> The rest of the guys................... probably should bring a buck for the MD's dollar menu just in case
> I don't have any big lawn money available.
> 
> The seminars I wanted to go to were all on 2/9 Thurs.
> Until I looked at the price....... HOLY BROWN FECAL MATTER.
> $200 for a one day pass including seminars???????????
> 
> I DON"T THINK SO. I can buy a lot of business management books for that!
> 
> So I'm good for any of the 3 days unless there is money to be made.


I actually was in Boulder Friday, must have picked up some second hand smoke during my travels.....


----------



## BPS#1

Sounds plausible to me. lol


----------



## stang2244

I'd be fine with setting something up before/after the Progreen expo. . Unless it snows I'll be doing a whole lot of nothing.


----------



## SMS

Did any of you go to the APWA convention this fall? If you wanna talk about big boys toys... I dont think there was a single piece of equipment there that was under $100k! I'm talking dump truck mounted snow blowers, snow wings taller than me, and on and on... It was a good time.


----------



## BPS#1

Where was this at SMS?


----------



## SMS

It was at the convention center, downtown denver. It was more geared toward municipalities.


----------



## BUFF

There is a "big" show in Estes Park every fall, defiantly geared towards City/County/State. 
Full of high dollar big stuff and it ran something like $75+ for a one day pass without seminars.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1403718 said:


> I'd be fine with setting something up before/after the Progreen expo. . Unless it snows I'll be doing a whole lot of nothing.


Dude snow is over remember...........just to remind us of this it's going to be in the 60's tomorrow.


----------



## SMS

Two storms in the 7 day forecast.... Hopefully we get back to winter.


----------



## BUFF

SMS;1403846 said:


> Two storms in the 7 day forecast.... Hopefully we get back to winter.


Thunder or wind storms.........cause we'll be well into mid the 40's the next 7 days or so on the Frt Range.

If you haven't figured it out yet, I'm kind of a wise @$$ at times.Thumbs Up


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1403891 said:


> If you haven't figured it out yet, I'm kind of a wise @$$ at times.Thumbs Up


It provides entertainment.
You've learned it well from that other grumpy guy that lives in Longmont. :laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

SMS;1403786 said:


> It was at the convention center, downtown denver. It was more geared toward municipalities.





BUFF;1403809 said:


> There is a "big" show in Estes Park every fall, defiantly geared towards City/County/State.
> Full of high dollar big stuff and it ran something like $75+ for a one day pass without seminars.


If I had time I'd check it out. I like equipment of all kinds. 
The bigger the better. But I'd really have to want to see some thing bad to pay $75.
I've been accused of being a tight axx.

Speaking of big........... any body going to the monster trucks at the bud center next month?
I bought tix for my birthday. The wife asked what I thought I was doing. 
Told her buying a BD present for me. And that if she didn't want to go with me I'm sure
that my employee would like to make use of the ticket. :laughing:
She didn't see the humor in it that I did.

She said that was only happening if she was very deathly ill. Projectile vomiting kind of ill.
She likes to go see stuff like that too.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1403927 said:


> Speaking of big........... any body going to the monster trucks at the bud center next month?


Nah, I out grew them when Jimmy Carter was in office.............:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

40% chance of snow saturday night.

60% chance of nothing since Dave finished up his staking project.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1403968 said:


> 40% chance of snow saturday night.
> 
> 60% chance of nothing since Dave finished up his staking project.


Don't want to sound selfish but I'd rather it not snow this weekend. It's finally started to dry out and I have some new iron on the way that need to have some rounds run through them.


----------



## BPS#1

I'll take all the snow you don't want.


Maybe I should be careful what I wish for.
My sub is visiting family in eastern NE. 
If we get a big dump its all on me.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1403989 said:


> I'll take all the snow you don't want.
> 
> Maybe I should be careful what I wish for.
> My sub is visiting family in eastern NE.
> If we get a big dump its all on me.


Oh man you are so screwed, well if we get didily and you get hammered I could probably run up. But I'm only getting out of the truck to pee and pump gas.........Thumbs Up


----------



## BPS#1

Same here. I've got worker bees.


Too fat to shovel unless forced to. :laughing:
Even then I can keep up or out shovel em. Thumbs Up


I'll keep you in mind, but it'd have to be a doozy.
I've got another neighbor I could probably call if need be.

I can cover all of my stuff especially on a saturday night when 4 of my commercials don't have to be open by 7 like for a work day. Unless its a beach of a blizzard.

I've got 6 less than an hr at each place commercials, 3 large apartments that take at least 2 hrs plow time apiece. More if there is a lot of wet heavy snow. 
And one lonely residential.

I'm guessing if we get weekend snow because of the warm days it'll be a fairly wet/heavy event.


----------



## BPS#1

I'm reading thru some of the old pages of this thread.


Whats happened to some of the old timers like plow babe, milehigh and a couple of others that were regular posters last season?


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1404012 said:


> I'm reading thru some of the old pages of this thread.
> 
> Whats happened to some of the old timers like plow babe, milehigh and a couple of others that were regular posters last season?


Plow Babe has been quiet since last year, she'd pop up every once in awhile. 
MileHigh (Marcus) has gone Casper on us and no one has heard a peep.
I guess folks just cycle through or have there hands too full to play with us jokers.


----------



## BPS#1

Well we might as well clean the plows and put em away.



> Tuesday was warmer in Calgary, Alberta, (50 degrees) than it was in Walt Disney World (49 degrees).
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/pattern-change-winter-coming-snow-cold/59847


Read thru that article. I'm not sure what they were saying. Other than "blah blah blah blah. we don't know what the F the weather is going to do."


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1404021 said:


> Plow Babe has been quiet since last year, she'd pop up every once in awhile.
> MileHigh (Marcus) has gone Casper on us and no one has heard a peep.
> I guess folks just cycle through or have there hands too full to play with us jokers.


We're probably too boring for their tastes.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1404025 said:


> Well we might as well clean the plows and put em away.
> 
> Read thru that article. I'm not sure what they were saying. Other than "blah blah blah blah. we don't know what the F the weather is going to do."


Tomorrow they'll have some more zippy maps and a new line of crap to go along with it.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1404031 said:


> Tomorrow they'll have some more zippy maps and a new line of crap to go along with it.


Probably about how its gonna be a 500 yr blizzard and we're all gonna die.

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

I do not know what all this talk about not wanting snow is. I am happy anytime it snows and I have half of my contracts as monthly's. Is the show in Denver still going on? SMS give me a call I might need your services I met with one of my HOA's today and I think I sold your service. I am sorry but is it just me or are HOA's tough to please just corious. I did a lot of educating today. 

(719)964-1547.


----------



## LoneCowboy

BPS#1;1403923 said:


> It provides entertainment.
> You've learned it well from that other grumpy guy that lives in Longmont. :laughing:


noooooooooooooooo
can't be me you are talking about


----------



## BPS#1

Guilty conscience much? 


lol


----------



## BUFF

ForestEdgeSnow;1404048 said:


> I do not know what all this talk about not wanting snow is. I am happy anytime it snows and I have half of my contracts as monthly's. Is the show in Denver still going on? SMS give me a call I might need your services I met with one of my HOA's today and I think I sold your service. I am sorry but is it just me or are HOA's tough to please just corious. I did a lot of educating today.
> 
> (719)964-1547.


Just attempting a little reverse physiological on mother nature, doesn't seem to be working thus far and may have to step it of few notches.

I'm surprised Brian didn't pipe in with a couple comments about HOA's.........guess he hasn't had his Dr Pepper yet.
My experance with them is they can require a lot of hand holding, the ones that do also seem to "high maintenance" customers too. They'll call/email you about all kinds of stupid stuff


----------



## LoneCowboy

ok, you asked for it
HOA are insane
all of them. (HOA's of horse properties are the worst)

they want all this hand holding, special services, etc and they want it all for free or bottom dollar

F 'em


----------



## BPS#1

LoneCowboy;1404335 said:


> ok, you asked for it
> HOA are insane
> all of them. (HOA's of horse properties are the worst)
> 
> they want all this hand holding, special services, etc and they want it all for free or bottom dollar
> 
> F 'em


Like a friend is always telling me when I go on a rant.

Don't hold back, tell us how you really feel about the matter. :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
Let it all out, confession is good for the soul.


----------



## LoneCowboy

that's me, Mr Subtle and refined.

:laughing:

**** it went from nothing to 30% chance Saturday night
bah


----------



## BPS#1

I'm riding around today in my pickup, windows about half down, short sleeve shirt................



Whats wrong with this picture????????? Its January.


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1404425 said:


> that's me, Mr Subtle and refined.
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> **** it went from nothing to 30% chance Saturday night
> bah


We have a better chance of hooking up with these 4pcs of eye candy Saturday night than plowing.....JMO Oh yeah.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1404428 said:


> I'm riding around today in my pickup, windows about half down, short sleeve shirt................
> 
> Whats wrong with this picture????????? Its January.


Your pinkish white arms, just don't go wearing shorts............


----------



## mjstef

BUFF;1404429 said:


> We have a better chance of hooking up with these 4pcs of eye candy Saturday night than plowing.....JMO Oh yeah.


Hey Buff, I would rather meet these 4 sweeties!!!!!!


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1404430 said:


> Your pinkish white arms, just don't go wearing shorts............


Arms are tanned from lawn care. The pegs.................. ghost white. :laughing:
But we're all good. Still wearing the carhart pants.
All tho I am rethinking the insulated version today.


----------



## BPS#1

LoneCowboy;1404425 said:


> that's me, Mr Subtle and refined.
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> **** it went from nothing to 30% chance Saturday night
> bah


Along with 70% of jack sheet wed.


----------



## BUFF

mjstef;1404436 said:


> Hey Buff, I would rather meet these 4 sweeties!!!!!!


I'll take my 4 on mountain sleds, but that's just me. Not a fan of carrot tops.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1404546 said:


> I'll take my 4 on mountain sleds, but that's just me. Not a fan of carrot tops.


Satan's daughter???


----------



## BUFF

Not my version of Satans daughter.......she had black hair


----------



## BPS#1

LoneCowboy;1404425 said:


> that's me, Mr Subtle and refined.
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> **** it went from nothing to 30% chance Saturday night
> bah


Now they are saying 50% of nothing saturday night. :yow!: :yow!:

Now back down to 40%. Man I wish they'd pick a number and leave it. 
Instead of this near hourly bouncing around.


----------



## BPS#1

BPS#1;1404428 said:


> I'm riding around today in my pickup, windows about half down, short sleeve shirt................
> 
> Whats wrong with this picture????????? Its January.


Today's high in cheyenne of 62 broke the old record of 61 set back in 1956.


----------



## BPS#1

BPS#1;1404457 said:


> Along with 70% of jack sheet wed.


Even that is subject to change.



> Wednesday
> Overcast with a chance of snow in the morning, then partly cloudy with a chance of snow. High of 18°F with a windchill of -8°F. Unseasonably cold. Winds from the North at 20 mph. Chance of snow 50%.


----------



## mjstef

BUFF;1404546 said:


> I'll take my 4 on mountain sleds, but that's just me. Not a fan of carrot tops.


One of my funnest girlfriends in HS was a red head. You know what they say, Red in the head, Fire in the .................................... ( I'll let you figure the rest out! ):yow!::yow!:


----------



## BPS#1

mjstef;1404974 said:


> One of my funnest girlfriends in HS was a red head.


must be good boy......... must be good boy and bite my tongue


----------



## bsuds

BUFF;1403981 said:


> Don't want to sound selfish but I'd rather it not snow this weekend. It's finally started to dry out and I have some new iron on the way that need to have some rounds run through them.


I just broke in my brand new Colt 1911 this past week. What type of piece do you have coming, and where do you shoot?

I have been looking for a decent place to shoot outdoors, but they all seem to be closing down one by one. It seems like every year there are fewer outdoor ranges to shoot at.


----------



## BPS#1

Neighbors with a dirt bank works for me.


Does CO still allow that?


----------



## LoneCowboy

NWS Longmont
it's gone from nothing yesterday morning to "snow likely"

Saturday: A 20 percent chance of snow after 2pm. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 39. North northwest wind between 3 and 7 mph.

Saturday Night: Snow likely. Cloudy, with a low around 19. North wind between 7 and 14 mph, with gusts as high as 20 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.

Sunday: A 20 percent chance of snow before 11am. Partly sunny, with a high near 32. Northeast wind at 5 mph becoming south southeast.


----------



## BUFF

bsuds;1405159 said:


> I just broke in my brand new Colt 1911 this past week. What type of piece do you have coming, and where do you shoot?
> 
> I have been looking for a decent place to shoot outdoors, but they all seem to be closing down one by one. It seems like every year there are fewer outdoor ranges to shoot at.


I had a Colt Gold Cup for a number of years and really enjoyed it, but i hated picking up brass so I sold all my auto's and replaced them with S&W double action wheel guns.

I have "2" Remington model 700 SPS Varmint rifles coming (synthetic stock, 26" bull barrel), one in .243 and the other in .308. Putting Nikon Monarch 4X16 (50mm objective) scopes with Burris style rings. 
I have a friend that has pretty sweet pistol, 50yd and 100yd range at his place and it's on the way home. I typically stop by a couple times a month and pop off an few. 
There's a range in Byers that does 500m silhouette shoots every2nd-3rd Sat, hench the .308.
Also my wife's family is from Wyo, they're ranchers with huge tracks of land so I make weekend trips up there to smoke coyote's and sod puppy's


----------



## bsuds

BUFF;1405605 said:


> I had a Colt Gold Cup for a number of years and really enjoyed it, but i hated picking up brass so I sold all my auto's and replaced them with S&W double action wheel guns.
> 
> I have "2" Remington model 700 SPS Varmint rifles coming (synthetic stock, 26" bull barrel), one in .243 and the other in .308. Putting Nikon Monarch 4X16 (50mm objective) scopes with Burris style rings.
> I have a friend that has pretty sweet pistol, 50yd and 100yd range at his place and it's on the way home. I typically stop by a couple times a month and pop off an few.
> There's a range in Byers that does 500m silhouette shoots every2nd-3rd Sat, hench the .308.
> Also my wife's family is from Wyo, they're ranchers with huge tracks of land so I make weekend trips up there to smoke coyote's and sod puppy's


Shooting on private land is the way to go. I will be looking to possibly build or buy a home in the next year or two, and having a large enough plot of land where I can shoot is one of the prerequisites.

I love the S&W wheel guns. As of now I have the S&W 686+ 5" with unfluted cylinder in stainless, And also the S&W model 327Performance Center snub nose .357 mag with 8 shot titanium cylinder, wolf main spring, Scandium frame, and titanium barrel shroud. Boy that little snub nose sure packs a punch.

As far a rifles go. I have the S&W AR-15T model# 811001. It has the free-floating troy rail, and troy battle sites & 16" chrome lined barrel, and bolt carrier. The AR has not even been broke in yet, buy I will take care of that soon enough.

It sounds like you have a great wife that supports your shooting. That rocks man. Enjoy all those new toys when they arrive.


----------



## BUFF

bsuds;1405956 said:


> Shooting on private land is the way to go. I will be looking to possibly build or buy a home in the next year or two, and having a large enough plot of land where I can shoot is one of the prerequisites.
> 
> I love the S&W wheel guns. As of now I have the S&W 686+ 5" with unfluted cylinder in stainless, And also the S&W model 327Performance Center snub nose .357 mag with 8 shot titanium cylinder, wolf main spring, Scandium frame, and titanium barrel shroud. Boy that little snub nose sure packs a punch.
> 
> As far a rifles go. I have the S&W AR-15T model# 811001. It has the free-floating troy rail, and troy battle sites & 16" chrome lined barrel, and bolt carrier. The AR has not even been broke in yet, buy I will take care of that soon enough.
> 
> It sounds like you have a great wife that supports your shooting. That rocks man. Enjoy all those new toys when they arrive.


The Smith's are hard to beat, I also have a 686 SS with a 6" full lug barrel and a 629 SS with a 8 3/8" full lug barrel. I've taken 2 Antelope and 6 Muley's with the 629 with just iron sights. All were within 100yrds. 
I have you ever seen the AR stuff Magpul makes, the best thing about there stuff it's made in Colorado. 
The wife and both kids like shooting, the kids more though. Either way it works, I wouldn't say she's great but she's a keeper


----------



## BPS#1

OK, here is an example of just how freaking stupid wunderground has become.

This is a direct copy/paste.



> Tuesday Night
> Clear with a chance of snow after midnight. Low of 34°F with a windchill of 28°F. Unseasonably warm. Winds from the WSW at 10 mph shifting to the NW after midnight. Chance of snow 40%.





> Wednesday
> Clear with a chance of snow in the morning. High of 52°F. Winds from the West at 10-15 mph. Chance of snow 40%.


BTW the NWS forecast is for a max high of 30 on wed, the same day wunderground predicts in the 50s.

Wunderground has officially gained the same credibility as accuweather.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1406178 said:


> OK, here is an example of just how freaking stupid wunderground has become.
> 
> This is a direct copy/paste.
> 
> BTW the NWS forecast is for a max high of 30 on wed, the same day wunderground predicts in the 50s.
> 
> Wunderground has officially gained the same credibility as accuweather.


Sounds like somebody missed his afternoon nap.......:laughing::laughing:

Either way all the weather clowns have the Longmont area with a 70% chance of getting 2-4" tomomorow night.

Also anybody want to sponsor my son and I for a week a fishing in Alaska..........No a cheap adventure but I guy has to do what a guy has to do........It better start snowing like a SOB.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Thats what I love the most about living in the country. If any of you guys want to come play long range hit me up. We have targets every 100 yards out to 1000, one at 1500 and one at 3000. Not the fanciest but it sure works. I just got into long range shooting last year but the bug bit HARD lol. My barrel for my .308 should be in soon but I think I want to shoot if another month or two before we tear her down. 
David, My dad was a LEO for over 10 years and his carry gun was always a 686 .357 with a 4in barrel, good shooting gun.
Robert


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1406187 said:


> Sounds like somebody missed his afternoon nap.......
> 
> Either way all the weather clowns have the Longmont area with a 70% chance of getting 2-4" tomomorow night.
> 
> Also anybody want to sponsor my son and I for a week a fishing in Alaska..........No a cheap adventure but I guy has to do what a guy has to do........It better start snowing like a SOB.


:realmad: :realmad:

:laughing: :laughing:

Send me 4'' of snow and I'll shut up................. for about 12 hrs.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1406197 said:


> Send me 4'' of snow and I'll shut up................. for about 12 hrs.


I still have some in the yard where it drifted in pretty bad, I'll pack some in a cooler for you to play with.


----------



## BPS#1

sweet.......................


----------



## LoneCowboy

I still got huge piles of snow everywhere.
most recent forecast for longmont says 70% chance tonight
but accumulation of less than 1"

if there is no white stuff on the ground, did it really snow?


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1406372 said:


> I still got huge piles of snow everywhere.
> most recent forecast for longmont says 70% chance tonight
> but accumulation of less than 1"
> 
> if there is no white stuff on the ground, did it really snow?


There's white stuff on the ground at my house from last night, but it didn't snow.............

Accumualation predictions depends on the which lie you go with.


----------



## LoneCowboy

I will say it looks awful "dark and dreary" out there.

feel free to go make Tanner some money Mr Snow and go south.


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1406760 said:


> I will say it looks awful "dark and dreary" out there.
> 
> feel free to go make Tanner some money Mr Snow and go south.


The fore-cast I've seen has more snow falling south of us.
It's a crap shoot and they haven't a clue. There was a couple flurries floating down a few minutes ago but when I said "a couple" it really was..........


----------



## LoneCowboy

it's snowing now (4pm)
gravel road is covered
in about 30 minutes


----------



## stang2244

LoneCowboy;1406833 said:


> it's snowing now (4pm)
> gravel road is covered
> in about 30 minutes


Good to hear. It's coming down steadily in Thornton too , not sticking to the pavement yet though.


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1406833 said:


> it's snowing now (4pm)
> gravel road is covered
> in about 30 minutes


This storm is tucked up against the foothills, nothing falling east of US287 so far.
Nothing going on in Loveland and north either.


----------



## BPS#1

NADA up here. 


According to radar its near Laramie then dips way south coming over the mountains and by Kimball makes it back up to 80.

According to the forecast we probably won't get much........... damn it.


----------



## BPS#1

I saw some funny motivational signs at Boot Barn today.

I just know this one is Buff's view of life. :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

:laughing: :realmad:


----------



## BUFF

Hey I'm not the only happily married guy here.......


----------



## BPS#1

I didn't say I was unhappy.


Just that I thought they were funny. And the one seemed to fit you. 


lol


I'm bored, wheres the damn snow?


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1407099 said:



> I didn't say I was unhappy.
> 
> Just that I thought they were funny. And the one seemed to fit you.
> 
> lol
> 
> I'm bored, wheres the damn snow?


They fit better than you know.........

Snow? Hell if I know I went out and put the plow on and it stopped about 30m later.


----------



## BPS#1

Some of my competition hooked their plows up back on thursday of this week.

Doesn't appear that it did any good.


----------



## BUFF

*Is anyone getting snow?*

So the snow has petered out at my place and I got not much of anything. 
Is anyone getting anything?


----------



## MadeintheShade

snowed long enough for me to mount the plow here in down town Longmont, still nothing. I'm going to sleep


----------



## LoneCowboy

ended up with a dusting on the grass.
must have stopped right after i posted the last part.


----------



## BUFF

*Bust*

What a bust, got to get up early and drive 40miles to throw down a 5#'s of Ice Melt.
The Boulder area did get enough to cover area's on the shady side of things, other than that nothing.
The only thing truly positive is nothing got dirty.

I wonder what the next lie due in on Wednesday is going to bring....................


----------



## stang2244

Agreed. It just stopped around 6 and never came back. Didn't do a damn thing!


----------



## rob_cook2001

We only had 1/2 in stick and only on the north facing stuff. Super icy though, put down a bunch of mag.
I spent a few hours re stacking piles while I was there.


----------



## BUFF

Well they're saying Wednesday we're getting more..:laughing::laughing::


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1408099 said:


> Well they're saying Wednesday we're getting more..:laughing::laughing::


The cheyenne NWS isn't happy with their current provider and is looking for options.

My help said he doesn't want to work for the bunch of liars. lol


----------



## BUFF

*60% 1-3"*

So there seems to be some level of confidence coming from the pack of lying, no talent weather clowns  we're getting 1-3" Wednesday........yeah right.


----------



## cold_and_tired

You've got me beat. they are saying 1-2" for us. That means we either get nothing or we could possibly get a foot.

Any of you guys know how to get 2" of ice off of a gravel driveway without tearing up the driveway too much? I consider myself to be a damn fine operator but trying to peel ice up with a backhoe can be tricky.


----------



## BUFF

Buy a keg and build a fire and let me know the location......
Try "slicing" it with a pressure washer????? That's how I defrost a old freezer I have.


----------



## cold_and_tired

I would normally turn down a silly request like this but the guy is 94 years old and has no problem paying the going rate for the equipment.

He enjoys walking to the end of his driveway to get the paper every morning and there are so many trees shading his driveway that it isn't melting off.

I was thinking of scarifying down to the gravel and trying to bring some of it to the top of the ice. If nothing else, he should have enough traction to keep from slipping and falling.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1408821 said:


> I would normally turn down a silly request like this but the guy is 94 years old and has no problem paying the going rate for the equipment.
> 
> He enjoys walking to the end of his driveway to get the paper every morning and there are so many trees shading his driveway that it isn't melting off.
> 
> I was thinking of scarifying down to the gravel and trying to bring some of it to the top of the ice. If nothing else, he should have enough traction to keep from slipping and falling.


I missed the gravel part, for what ever reason I thought it was concrete. 
So the hoe won't do it eh......I assume you've laid down a layer of de icer (not salt) and maybe some sand? When I deal with a glacier it ends up being a couple of times to finally get it all, I use Sno Plow de icer and let it do it's thing then scrape off the loose stuff, apply more Sno Plow and repeat. 
If it's this bad with as warm as it's been you can really have your hands full as the season progresses.

My comment about the pressure washer in the old freezer may sound a little smart @$$ but does really work very well.


----------



## LoneCowboy

lot of ice melt and just let it burn it's way down.
only way.
i'd just make a walking path of ice melt and make a path.
or just put salt/sand mix on top, probably better for the trees.


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1408902 said:


> lot of ice melt and just let it burn it's way down.
> only way.
> i'd just make a walking path of ice melt and make a path.
> or just put salt/sand mix on top, probably better for the trees.


Drop the trees and future problems sovled.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1408907 said:


> Drop the trees and future problems sovled.


That creates paying work when its not snowing.
win win


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1408781 said:


> So there seems to be some level of confidence coming from the pack of lying, no talent weather clowns  we're getting 1-3" Wednesday........yeah right.


70% chance of...................... drum roll please............................... 1 inch

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1409233 said:


> 70% chance of...................... drum roll please............................... 1 inch
> :


But it can be a angry inch..........


----------



## BUFF

So the national weather clowns have down graded us to 1-2", but 9news is saying a couple of inches. Any speculation of what tomorrow will bring, snow or golf?


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1409697 said:


> So the national weather clowns have down graded us to 1-2", but 9news is saying a couple of inches. Any speculation of what tomorrow will bring, snow or golf?


I'm going with the grumpy guy's outlook......:laughing:

50/50 we don't get squat or a foot.


----------



## LoneCowboy

i've got lunch with a friend riding on snow

so, you should probably bet on "nada'


----------



## cold_and_tired

Anyone want to buy a travel trailer?


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1410087 said:


> Anyone want to buy a travel trailer?


Didn't you buy that last spring/summer? 
We've given some thought to getting one again but like most working folks you never seem to have the time to use them and it's a lot of money to have sitting there. 
When I sold my camper we hadn't used it for about 2-3yrs and only wished we hadn't sold it a few times over the past 4yrs.


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1410099 said:


> Didn't you buy that last spring/summer?
> We've given some thought to getting one again but like most working folks you never seem to have the time to use them and it's a lot of money to have sitting there.
> When I sold my camper we hadn't used it for about 2-3yrs and only wished we hadn't sold it a few times over the past 4yrs.


I bought this one less than a year ago but we are looking at stepping up to a fifth wheel. I found a very nice one and need to get this trailer sold quickly.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1410105 said:


> I bought this one less than a year ago but we are looking at stepping up to a fifth wheel. I found a very nice one and need to get this trailer sold quickly.


Well good for you, rough time of year to be selling but given the spring like weather people are probably getting the itch.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Thats what I'm hoping for.


----------



## BPS#1

Another month to month and a half they'll start having their tax returns.


I'm like Dave. With work.......... when would I use it?


----------



## SMS

Winter is just taking a break right now..... I bet it will snow in May, just one of those types of years...


----------



## BUFF

SMS;1410163 said:


> Winter is just taking a break right now..... I bet it will snow in May, just one of those types of years...


That wouldn't be to far off for our weather to do that, kind of a ironic way to end the season. Since when it started the trees were still full of leaves, fall clean ups had just started and we were still mowing. 
It was a little odd mowing around piles of snow a week after the October snow.


----------



## SMS

Yah, not a lot of time to procrastinate about your leaves like I almost did.


----------



## BPS#1

The snow has made it down to Casper now.

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/northrockies_loop.php

Cousin in Buffalo says its a blizzard on her FB page.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1410241 said:


> The snow has made it down to Casper now.
> 
> http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/northrockies_loop.php
> 
> Cousin in Buffalo says its a blizzard on her FB page.


Who cares if a ghost gets snow........:laughing::laughing:

And what's with you kids and this face book thing, it's seems every since it came out none of you talks.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1410278 said:


> Who cares if a ghost gets snow........:laughing::laughing:
> 
> And what's with you kids and this face book thing, it's seems every since it came out none of you talks.


Kinda like you hangin out on this forum? :laughing:

I hate FB, but I had to get a personal page to run my biz page. 
Sounded like BS to me.


----------



## BPS#1

The "updated" forecast is for less than 2'' accumulation. 


damn it


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1410344 said:


> Kinda like you hangin out on this forum? :laughing:
> 
> I hate FB, but I had to get a personal page to run my biz page.
> Sounded like BS to me.


huh, seems like you've been on a posting binge since you joined this fall, so I think that says it all. 

I've been harassed by siblings to join FB and when I wondered into a high school reunion this summer people I haven't seen or talked to in 30+ yrs were telling me how I should join it to keep in touch. I simply told them, I see you in 30 yrs and left it at that.

Well I'm seeing the snow is suspose to hit us around 7am, which means we get to deal with idiots trying to get to work. Just what I like to deal with.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1410369 said:


> huh, seems like you've been on a posting binge since you joined this fall, so I think that says it all.


What can I say, you are my hero, I gotta catch up. :laughing: :laughing:

Other forums I'm on I have 15000 to 18000 posts. 
Been there for a few years.



BUFF;1410369 said:


> Well I'm seeing the snow is suspose to hit us around 7am, which means we get to deal with idiots trying to get to work. Just what I like to deal with.


idiots you say???

bleeping idiots bleep bleep


----------



## rob_cook2001

Plowsite..... Facebook for adults lol


----------



## rob_cook2001

Bps is a post *****.... its ok Haha


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

Plowsite is a Facebook for snow professionals


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

I am always on a computer for my other job and I am supposed in the field for that job but always get stuck writing reports or finishing other peoples reports. I still usually make it a point to be in the feild 4 to 6 hours a day. Plowing I feel like I am on the computer to much going over contracts and right now progresive is auditing me for my workmens comp they do not believe my company gets as much done with what we have. so I try to spend as little time as possible. I do enjoy reading the banter back and fourth though.


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

Cold and Tired PM me the specifics for the trailer I am headed through monument on saturday


----------



## BPS#1

rob_cook2001;1410420 said:


> Bps is a post *****.... its ok Haha


:laughing:

I've heard that before.

2am, snowing good now. Looks like it just started. 
Back to bed for 2 more hrs.


----------



## BPS#1

They weren't kidding when they said very lite accumulations.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1410594 said:


> They weren't kidding when they said very lite accumulations.


Roger that, not even a flake, just wind.......


----------



## stang2244

After I pass 120th and I25 going north the snow shuts off. It's coming down steadily with a couple of inches on the ground to the south and there is literally no accumulation north. This blows.


----------



## BUFF

It start up in Niwot about 20m ago but it's short lived and the wind is blowing it around. 
Looks like another bust for the guys north..........


----------



## LoneCowboy

WOOHOOO!!!!!!!!!!!
oh sorry :salute:

yeah, we just got a dusting, still snowing, but i doubt it's going to add to anything.

even the forecast has been downgraded under an inch (which is a lot less than what they were saying a few hours ago


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1410632 said:


> Roger that, not even a flake, just wind.......


We got about a half inch thats getting passed around town.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1410745 said:


> We got about a half inch thats _getting passed around town_.


Your snow sounds like a couple of "popular" girls I use to know........


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1410755 said:


> Your snow sounds like a couple of "popular" girls I use to know........


Town pump types?

I'm half way to catching your post count.


----------



## cold_and_tired

ForestEdgeSnow;1410440 said:


> Cold and Tired PM me the specifics for the trailer I am headed through monument on saturday


PM sent your way.


----------



## mjstef

Got Snow????? (pic from Cordova Ak........)


----------



## BUFF

*Post 1000.......yeah*



mjstef;1411335 said:


> Got Snow????? (pic from Cordova Ak........)


Those guys sure are lucky the have Fords up there to take care of things, there's no way a Chebby or Mopar could handle it............

I actually got to plow two places this afternoon, the storm lingered around enough to meet the triggers.not a land mark billing day but it's better than zip.


----------



## bsuds

I plowed most everything 3 times here in golden, and through tons of icemelt. It was a great billing day for me, and I still have to go and clean things up and sand.


----------



## BUFF

bsuds;1411449 said:


> I plowed most everything 3 times here in golden, and through tons of icemelt. It was a great billing day for me, and I still have to go and clean things up and sand.


I have a friend that lives up by Lookout Mtn and he said they got a decent amount too.

At home got nothing but maybe a skiff at the most, where I plowed today was 20m south and they had 2-3".

At least now i have something to use to pimp out my new Rifles.


----------



## stang2244

Ya I thought today was going to be a total bust but the snow picked up around 11-1pm. Was able to hit about 70% of my accounts and it was a nice, light 1-2 inches. Definitely can't complain!


----------



## rob_cook2001

I didnt make much, only about 1/2 -1in in spots, but it was sure slick. Put down 7tons of slicer in each lot and 30+bags of mags on the walks on each lot. It wouldnt have been to bad but due to some ***** I had a pretty bad day.....
Robert

Andy.... Wash your dirty truck lol


----------



## BPS#1

Every thing OK Rob?


----------



## BPS#1

mjstef;1411335 said:


> Got Snow????? (pic from Cordova Ak........)


Thats a staged pic after a front loader went thru.


----------



## stang2244

rob_cook2001;1411614 said:


> I didnt make much, only about 1/2 -1in in spots, but it was sure slick. Put down 7tons of slicer in each lot and 30+bags of mags on the walks on each lot. It wouldnt have been to bad but due to some ***** I had a pretty bad day.....
> Robert
> 
> Andy.... Wash your dirty truck lol


I knew I'd get some crap! I had that thing shined up nice on Monday, today ruined it. The only times it's dirty is the day of and day after storms!!


----------



## mjstef

BPS#1;1411621 said:


> Thats a staged pic after a front loader went thru.


Loader made a place to push with the pickup. Cheaper to get the loader out avery 3-4 snows than every snow..............


----------



## rob_cook2001

Some **** bag thought he needed my Skid-Pro trailer more than I did!!!


----------



## rob_cook2001

stang2244;1411624 said:


> I knew I'd get some crap! I had that thing shined up nice on Monday, today ruined it. The only times it's dirty is the day of and day after storms!!


Thats ok, my truck was pretty dirty to lol


----------



## BPS#1

rob_cook2001;1411646 said:


> Some **** bag thought he needed my Skid-Pro trailer more than I did!!!


That bites!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1411621 said:


> Thats a staged pic after a front loader went thru.


If it wasn't a Ford sitting there I'd agree.......



stang2244;1411624 said:


> I knew I'd get some crap! I had that thing shined up nice on Monday, today ruined it. The only times it's dirty is the day of and day after storms!!


I spent 3hours on Sunday hand washed everything atfer the mud finally dried up at home.



rob_cook2001;1411646 said:


> Some **** bag thought he needed my Skid-Pro trailer more than I did!!!


I have no tolerance for thieves, about 25yrs ago I caught some $h!t bag trying to steal the stereo out of my Jeep. I came up behind him, dragged him out of it and began to beat him into hamburger. Good thing I have self control..................Thumbs Up


----------



## BPS#1

Getting beat to a pulp by BUFF is not some thing that I have high on my priority list!!
Hes a big sumbuck. 



Whose got the over/under on monday's "storm" producing any thing of value?
Even the local radio weather guy has it mentioned. He must see some thing that worries him.
He doesn't normally give more than a two day forecast..... today and tomorrow is his normal forecast.
But today hes talking about monday. I wonder.........................


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1411993 said:


> Whose got the over/under on monday's "storm" producing any thing of value?
> Even the local radio weather guy has it mentioned. He must see some thing that worries him.
> He doesn't normally give more than a two day forecast..... today and tomorrow is his normal forecast.
> But today hes talking about monday. I wonder.........................


My fore cast for Monday is......It'll begin @ 12am and end @11:59:59pm, during the day light hours there will be many "tribal" folks celebrating with parades and "non tribal" folks going to work. 
Weather wise I'm only seeing a 10% chance, maybe your local guy was in Boulder yesterday.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1412017 said:


> maybe your local guy was in Boulder yesterday.


:laughing: :laughing:

Any thing is possible!


----------



## rob_cook2001

Well they found my skid-pro trailer today!!!!! And it was loaded with a stolen case skid!!
I can't believe it was found, now I need to go see if it is still in good shape.
Robert


----------



## BPS#1

Thats good news Rob.

Whats better is when the scum bag hangs high.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I dont know if they caught the scum bags.


----------



## BUFF

Good news Robert, who knows you may get lucky and it may not have been thrashed.......
If they did catch them, they'll probably get a bus ride south and be back in country in a couple of weeks. Our justice system has as many holes in it as our boarders.


----------



## BUFF

*Picked up the new iron.....*

I finally was able to get around to picking up my new rifles today
After a minor glitch with my background check that took a couple of hours to clear up I got to take them home. It's been 20+ years since I bought a gun from a dealer and have never had to deal with getting checked. The glitch that bounced me out was I miss spelled my middle name, in my defense I just use the initial and never use it, plus there's two spelling's and the only difference is 1 or 2 "n's". 
Anyway here they are both are Remington model 700's, SPS w/26"varmint barrels, Nikon Monarch 4X16X50mm w/ Burris Rings and I'm thinking about putting a Versa Pod Bi-Pod on them instead of a Harris.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Good looking rifles David. .308? .223?
You going to come shoot some long range at the house with me?
Robert


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1412892 said:


> Good looking rifles David. .308? .223?
> You going to come shoot some long range at the house with me?
> Robert


.308 and .243, I just can't bring myself to owning something I can't take big game with legally.

I'm going to attempt to dial them in on Saturday at my buddys 100yd range. I think I've settle in on the .308 rounds and I've been shooting a .243 Rem700 BDL for about 20yrs so that should be a given.

Once I have the .308 round figured out if you're up for it I'd really like to see how well they do when there reaching out there a ways, like 500yrds. 
fun, fun ,fun.......


----------



## BPS#1

Nice lookin fire arms Dave.



Any body got a line on some pasture poodles?


Me and the .17 are getting itchy.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1412952 said:


> Nice lookin fire arms Dave.
> 
> Any body got a line on some pasture poodles?
> 
> Me and the .17 are getting itchy.


thx man.......

There's a pile of sod puppies all around the open space area's in Boulder County, but they're protected...........

Anymore it's getting harder to find a place to pop them, I've been nailing them at the in-laws and wifes uncles place. 
Many years ago I shot a bunch up by New Castle and Lusk Wy but that was just a lucky find we stumbled on.


----------



## rob_cook2001

We have a lot at my place, but we have shot enough they are a little spooked. If you can hit them from 200+ they dont scare to easy, and at 500yds they have no idea whats going on lol.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1413036 said:


> We have a lot at my place, but we have shot enough they are a little spooked. If you can hit them from 200+ they dont scare to easy, and at 500yds they have no idea whats going on lol.


Sounds like Robert is hosting a sod puppy top shot event.....
Maybe I should go buy a Barret .50


----------



## BPS#1

I like the places I can get em under 125 yrds with my .17 or .22.
Less noise they don't get nearly so skittish. 

Dang plague huggers in boulder county that have em protected.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1413046 said:


> I like the places I can get em under 125 yrds with my .17 or .22.


Then you better go to a petting zoo......
That .17 should be good for at least 250yds, just hope a bug doesn't get in the way and send it in another direction......


----------



## bsuds

Those are some fine weapons you've got there. Congrats!!


----------



## BUFF

bsuds;1413053 said:


> Those are some fine weapons you've got there. Congrats!!


Well when Robert has his sod puppy top shot event Thumbs Up you're more than welcome to burn a few rounds.


----------



## rob_cook2001

BUFF;1413044 said:


> Sounds like Robert is hosting a sod puppy top shot event.....
> Maybe I should go buy a Barret .50


We could put something together this spring lol.
David, please dont buy a .50, get you a 375 or 408 and have a MUCH better shooting rifle 
Robert


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1413060 said:


> We could put something together this spring lol.
> David, please dont buy a .50, get you a 375 or 408 and have a MUCH better shooting rifle
> Robert


I had a .375 H&H Magum for a while, man that thing could take a Elk but it also was brutal to sight in.
Actually the .416 Barret would be the round for long distance but the .50 is just soo gnarly and it sounds cool to.


----------



## rob_cook2001

The .50 is a blast just not a good long range cartridge. My friend shoots a .408, he loads 320gr bullets and is pushing them right at 4000fps, that gun is insane lol.
I think I told you he his helping me build up my .308, he just built this .308 for his daughter and it has the same barrel that we have for mine. I use the same scope she does but we will be droping it in a B&C A5 stock.
Cant wait to start shooting more when it warms up.
I think we really need to plan a shooting day.
Robert


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1413050 said:


> Then you better go to a petting zoo......
> That .17 should be good for at least 250yds, just hope a bug doesn't get in the way and send it in another direction......


blah blah blah blah

The .17 is on hell of a lot cheaper to shoot than that .50 is gonna be. 
Being proficient with long range takes A LOT of several things. Things that I don't have.
Lots of money to buy a long range fire arm, lots of money to buy ammo to feed it to become proficient and a long range to shoot it at.
I make it with what I got.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1413077 said:


> The .50 is a blast just not a good long range cartridge. My friend shoots a .408, he loads 320gr bullets and is pushing them right at 4000fps, that gun is insane lol.
> I think I told you he his helping me build up my .308, he just built this .308 for his daughter and it has the same barrel that we have for mine. I use the same scope she does but we will be droping it in a B&C A5 stock.
> Cant wait to start shooting more when it warms up.
> I think we really need to plan a shooting day.
> Robert


Now I'd like to see that .408, never been around one of those.

Looks like you got a shooter there, I've tried that type of stock shown in the pic but just can't seem to get use to it.

I'm all about a shooting day, after mud season probably would be the best.

BTW is that sod puppy food I see next to the rifle.........:laughing:


----------



## rob_cook2001

My friend is big into those stocks.... not my thing.
That sure is sod puppy food haha.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1413079 said:


> blah blah blah blah
> 
> The .17 is on hell of a lot cheaper to shoot than that .50 is gonna be.
> Being proficient with long range takes A LOT of several things. Things that I don't have.
> Lots of money to buy a long range fire arm, lots of money to buy ammo to feed it to become proficient and a long range to shoot it at.
> I make it with what I got.


Whoa.......take it easy, the .17 is a zippy round and there's nothing wrong with it. It is subject to wind drift more that other rounds but that's when a good shooter comes into place. It's all about how much time you spend behind the trigger.

I'm not buying a .50 (yet he he he), but yeah they are pricey to run, but look at it as a non daily driver like a hot rod with a blown big block on nitro.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1413086 said:


> That sure is sod puppy food haha.


Good you have to bait them juicy little buggers into .17 range..........:laughing::laughing:


----------



## LoneCowboy

Don't let him fool you, Buff can shoot

We took out my 9.3x74 (essentially a .375 H & H, Traditional 9.3x74R ballistics call for a 286 grain bullet at a muzzle velocity of 2360 fps with 3538 ft. lbs. of muzzle energy.) double rifle.

Buff takes it, puts off two shots at 100 yards. 
We walk down, dead on, same elevation, about 2 inches apart. That's probably as good as the rifle shoots.


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1413201 said:


> Don't let him fool you, Buff can shoot
> 
> We took out my 9.3x74 (essentially a .375 H & H, Traditional 9.3x74R ballistics call for a 286 grain bullet at a muzzle velocity of 2360 fps with 3538 ft. lbs. of muzzle energy.) double rifle.
> 
> Buff takes it, puts off two shots at 100 yards.
> We walk down, dead on, same elevation, about 2 inches apart. That's probably as good as the rifle shoots.


Oh great Brian, let the cat out of the bag................and it was with iron sights too.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1413090 said:


> Good you have to bait them juicy little buggers into .17 range..........:laughing::laughing:


Now you're just being mean :laughing:

I've shot a lot of the little Bs with hollow point .22 rounds. Works best when its dry so you can see the puff of dust where the bullet hit and walk it in. Good thing .22 ammo is cheap.


----------



## cold_and_tired

I'm down for a long range day!


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1413334 said:


> Now you're just being mean :laughing:
> 
> I've shot a lot of the little Bs with hollow point .22 rounds. Works best when its dry so you can see the puff of dust where the bullet hit and walk it in. Good thing .22 ammo is cheap.


.22's are fun my kids and I have a blast with them. Yes they're good for small game at closer ranges.
1st pic is one my daughter popped are about 75yrds with her 10/22 with iron sights.
popped it in the head and it slid back into the hole.
2nd pic is me with my 700 BDL .243 @ about 275yds, the bullet went straight through and took the lower intestine and tail with it...... 

Tanner any shooting is good but i like to reach out there too.


----------



## mjstef

Here's my ground rat getter. The Red Dot and .22 is good out to 100 yards. Then the .223 upper goes on with another scope that is on my 700BDL at the moment....................


----------



## BPS#1

Tthese were from a day I took my wife shooting.
.22 and/or .17


----------



## BUFF

They sure look cute as a button laying there all rested looking......


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1413512 said:


> They sure look cute as a button laying there all rested looking......


Hey we agree on some thing. :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1413522 said:


> Hey we agree on some thing. :laughing:


Hey watch it........don't be getting over confident on us.......


----------



## rob_cook2001

Now I am in the mood to go blast some dogs.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1413543 said:


> Now I am in the mood to go blast some dogs.


Are you guys muddy out your way???????


----------



## rob_cook2001

Nor really, our soil is so sandy


----------



## BPS#1

Buff's favorite friends the "no talent weather clowns", seem to have a 50/50 chance of white stuff monday.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1413785 said:


> Buff's favorite friends the "no talent weather clowns", seem to have a 50/50 chance of white stuff monday.


They have my area at 30% for now, I plan to wash everything thing weekend for what reason. Maybe I'm just temping mother nature or just a little OCD.......


----------



## LoneCowboy

wait, you already washed your stuff this year
i haven't done mine since ohhhh, last spring (maybe longer, not sure)

get on down here and start scrubbing if you have all this energy. :laughing:


----------



## mjstef

LoneCowboy;1414210 said:


> wait, you already washed your stuff this year
> i haven't done mine since ohhhh, last spring (maybe longer, not sure)
> 
> get on down here and start scrubbing if you have all this energy. :laughing:


LOL! Washing rigs is a waste of $$$ up here. I can wash it and drive down my dirt road a mile and you couldn't tell it was washed. I was my rig maybe twice a year late in the spring when the snow is gone. I have better places to put $$$$$.


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1414210 said:


> wait, you already washed your stuff this year
> i haven't done mine since ohhhh, last spring (maybe longer, not sure)
> 
> get on down here and start scrubbing if you have all this energy. :laughing:





mjstef;1414219 said:


> LOL! Washing rigs is a waste of $$$ up here. I can wash it and drive down my dirt road a mile and you couldn't tell it was washed. I was my rig maybe twice a year late in the spring when the snow is gone. I have better places to put $$$$$.


Ok you jokers, I know washing stuff in the winter is considered by some (like you two) a waste but it's the way I'm hard wired thanks to my dad. He actually cleans bugs out of the radiators on his vehicles with a tooth brush........ Lets just say this has my wife concerned.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1413924 said:


> They have my area at 30% for now, I plan to wash everything thing weekend for what reason. Maybe I'm just temping mother nature or just a little OCD.......


We've been down graded to 30% from 70% this morning.

I think we got jacked again.


----------



## BUFF

*Put some on the paper today....*

Got out today for a couple hours to start dailing in the new iron. Had some issue's with wind towards the end but still got pretty good results. I started off with the .243 and was using a sand bag as a rest, then with the .308 I used a Harris Bi-Pod I had laying around and I used it.
The differance between using a sand bag vs Bi-Pod is huge. 
Since I only had 100yds to hang paper on I did some elavation calculations for 200yds and set them both there for now. I still have some room for improvement but I'm pretty close.
BTW they're pretty sweet to shoot and the scopes are great, who needs a spooting scope when you have 16 power.


----------



## BPS#1

Nice group with the 243.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1415099 said:


> Nice group with the 243.


Yeah the sand bag really made a difference, plus there was no wind. 
With the wind,Bi-Pod and pulling it to the right the .308 was as good but not bad.
I'm thinking about adjusting the trigger pull and lighten it by about 1lb. 
All in all for the 1st time out with them I'm pleased.


----------



## mjstef

BUFF;1414261 said:


> Ok you jokers, I know washing stuff in the winter is considered by some (like you two) a waste but it's the way I'm hard wired thanks to my dad. He actually cleans bugs out of the radiators on his vehicles with a tooth brush........ Lets just say this has my wife concerned.


Hey Buff, Do you shake your winkie half way through a pee or wait till your done???? My SIL washes her damn escape at least 2X a week. That's $600 bucks a year!!  I wait til the weather is nice which is usually May. Now that these damn idiots are putting salt on the road it may be more often though............


----------



## mjstef

Looks like winter has finally arrived for me!!!

nt_chancesnow 
Monday Night
Snow showers likely. Chance of snow *70 percent*. Lows 6 to 13.
chancesnow 
Tuesday
Snow showers likely. Chance of snow *90 percent.* Highs 18 to 25. Southeast winds to 15 mph.
» ZIP Code Detail
nt_chancesnow 
Tuesday Night and Wednesday
Snow likely. Chance of snow near *100 percent*. Lows 9 to 16. Highs 18 to 25.
nt_snow 
Wednesday Night
Snow likely. Chance of light freezing rain after midnight. Chance of precipitation* near 100 percent*. Lows 7 to 14.
snow 
Thursday
Snow likely. Chance of light freezing rain in the morning...then rain likely in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation near *100 percent.* Highs in the 30s.
nt_chancesnow 
Thursday Night
Snow likely. Chance of snow* 90 percent*. Lows 19 to 26.
chancesnow 
Friday
Snow likely. Chance of snow *70 percent*. Highs in the 30s.
nt_chancesnow 
Friday Night
Snow likely. Chance of snow *80 percent*. Lows in the 20s.
chancesnow 
Saturday
Snow likely. Chance of snow *70 percent*. Highs in the upper 20s to mid 30s.

I would try and send you Colorado folks some of this but Wyoming blows so hard it blows it all away!!!!


----------



## BPS#1

Yea yipitty do


80% of 1/2"


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## mjstef

BPS#1;1415890 said:


> Yea yipitty do
> 
> 80% of 1/2"
> 
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


LOL! You want my forecast instead????

A WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM MONDAY EVENING
THROUGH THURSDAY MORNING.

* IMPACTS/TIMING: TODAY THROUGH MONDAY...SNOW SHOWERS WILL
INCREASE AND BECOME HEAVY AT TIMES THROUGH MONDAY. ROAD
CONDITIONS WILL BECOME SLICK AT TIMES.

* TUESDAY THROUGH THURSDAY...SNOW ACCUMULATIONS WILL INCREASE IN
INTENSITY STARTING TUESDAY AND WILL CONTINUE THROUGH THURSDAY.
MAJOR TRAVEL IMPACTS ARE EXPECTED DUE TO HIGH AMOUNTS OF SNOW
ESPECIALLY OVER MOUNTAIN PASSES.

* SNOW ACCUMULATIONS: TOTAL 2 TO 5 INCHES BY MONDAY AFTERNOON.
TUESDAY THROUGH THURSDAY ACCUMULATIONS *16 TO 24 INCHES WITH
HIGHER AMOUNTS POSSIBLE OVER MOUNTAIN PASSES AND THROUGHOUT
THE HIGH TERRAIN.*


----------



## BPS#1

5" would make me happy.


24"??? Bring it on. 

I get paid by the hour.


I need some damn revenue.


----------



## mjstef

BPS#1;1415929 said:


> 5" would make me happy.
> 
> 24"??? Bring it on.
> 
> I get paid by the hour.
> 
> I need some damn revenue.


Looks like we may get all the snow we haven't got since December at one shot!!


----------



## BPS#1

All this 50s and 60s in Jan makes me think that Feb/Mar/April could easily be a real beach.

We haven't had a full on barn stormer blizzard in a year or two. 
In 09 we got 2 in april and 1 in May. All about 2 weeks apart. 
The kind you cannot see 20 feet out from the house.

This is just over a mile from my place, spring of 09.




























The state plow truck is stuck under the over pass along with the other 4 wheelers.


----------



## BPS#1

I drove this truck only a week before this happened.
The driver ran off the road south of cheyenne in one of the blizzards.



















Drift at my place.


----------



## BPS#1

This propane tank was only about 20 ft from the house.


----------



## BUFF

Anywhere from 30-60% chance depending on who's line of crap you what to listen to.


----------



## SMS

Those are some crazy storm pics! The wind up there makes things so much more dramatic!


----------



## BPS#1

SMS;1416227 said:


> Those are some crazy storm pics! The wind up there makes things so much more dramatic!


True.

I wasn't plowing then so I don't know what conditions were like in town.
I can't imagine they were too pleasant. 
If I remember right some of the stories I heard things were bad enough that some restaurant and convenience store personnel were stuck at their stores for 24 hrs.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1416061 said:


> Anywhere from 30-60% chance depending on who's line of crap you what to listen to.


We're at 100% chance of 1''.

Thats so nice.


----------



## LoneCowboy

4:45pm
it's awful white out for a 30% chance

snowing quite good here in Longmont


----------



## BPS#1

Out at the house I think we got about 100 flakes.

In town..... lucky to be 1/4 inch. 
I'm so happy.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Sold the travel trailer. Also, 20% chance of something for us. Nothing but wind.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1417284 said:


> Sold the travel trailer. Also, 20% chance of something for us. Nothing but wind.


Nice going of the sale of the trailer.

The weather morons haven't a clue, I have a 1" plus and it's still snowing hard.


----------



## LoneCowboy

same here
1" plus and still snowing

I'll be going out in the morning

30% chance?????????????


----------



## BPS#1

They've got us down for 10% chance 1/19 thru 1/22.
Aint that nice.


----------



## BUFF

Closing in on 2" at the house, big fat flakes and still going strong..........

Guess my taunting mother nature by washing the pickups has yeilded another bill able event...............

Sure is slick though, a nice layer of ice is under what's covering the roads. On the way home around 5p I was north of HWY 66 and the roads were covered and slick. I get to a hard right-hand turn (the only turn on the road for miles and miles) and there's a Sliver Z06 Vette in the ditch with the shiny side down. So much for race breed handling............ 
I thought about taking a pic but even I have limits.


----------



## BPS#1

My wife was in FTC today. 

Headed home she ran into snow around the FTC scale. 
Between Wellington and Carr she witnessed a wreck.

Up here so very little fell that the walks are already mostly melted off. 
What a bummer!!!!!!!
I NEED the income.


----------



## BUFF

*Not a total bust......*

Ended up with about 2.5" at home, plowed 5 rezi's and shoveled/salted at a commercial. 
As I went south it really tapered off to just a heavy dusting.


----------



## LoneCowboy

from Longmont Times Call

Longmont’s 3 inches of snowfall Monday topped “practically all other storm reports from Front Range cities,” Times-Call weather consultant Dave Larison reported Tuesday morning.
Forecasts for the region had called for about an inch of snow, at most.
Skies cleared overnight, allowing the temperature to plummet to 6 below zero at Longmont airport shortly after 7a.m. Tuesday morning, Larison said.

nowhere else got anything.


----------



## BUFF

*A little windy....*

It's a little windy today, had a 52mph gust but not as bad this:


----------



## cold_and_tired

Buff,

I'm building a small flatbed for my friends hauler. It is going to fit behind the sleeper and he is going to be putting 12-15 hay bales on it for when he is on the road.

I've dealt with the spatters and rougher bead of 6011 rod on my stuff but I'm looking for a rod that offers good penetration and a better looking weld. Any suggestions? Maybe 6010?


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1419467 said:


> Buff,
> 
> I'm building a small flatbed for my friends hauler. It is going to fit behind the sleeper and he is going to be putting 12-15 hay bales on it for when he is on the road.
> 
> I've dealt with the spatters and rougher bead of 6011 rod on my stuff but I'm looking for a rod that offers good penetration and a better looking weld. Any suggestions? Maybe 6010?


Tanner
The 6010 gives you a deeper penetration but as you'll find it creates a good amount of spatter and post weld clean up.
It sounds like you're dealing with lighter material, 3/16" or 1/4" stuff. Try using 6013, it doesn't penetrate as deep as 6010 but it gives you a much cleaner looking weld. 
If you're trying to get penetration and cosmetics with a stick you can start off with the 6010 rod and the lay a bead of 6013 over the top of it.
You can also try some 7018 low hydrogen rod but again it doesn't penatrate as deep.

What you're dealing with now is why I picked up a Lincoln 255 Power Mig. Stick is a good way to really put the coals to a weld at a lower cost but you'll never complete with a MIG when it comes to cosmetics in any size welder.


----------



## BPS#1

You need a high dollar welder like they have over at Walker manufacturing. lol
Probably a tad spendy for the general public.

This is a just finished weld. No clean up done.
Dang auto focus cheap axx camera made the blurry image.


----------



## BUFF

*Snow??????*

Well I've had enough of the Chinook winds, everything has dried out, ice is coming off the lakes around here so I guess it's time to snow. They're saying 20% Sat and Tues for my area, I guess I'll wash my trucks tomorrow to tempt mother nature.......


----------



## mjstef

BUFF;1422995 said:


> Well I've had enough of the Chinook winds, everything has dried out, ice is coming off the lakes around here so I guess it's time to snow. They're saying 20% Sat and Tues for my area, I guess I'll wash my trucks tomorrow to tempt mother nature.......


Just tell that putz up in Cheyenne to close the damn door!!!


----------



## BUFF

mjstef;1422998 said:


> Just tell that putz up in Cheyenne to close the damn door!!!


Oh I'm sure he'll have something to say about that..........

So did you end up getting what was forecasted?


----------



## BPS#1

I was in your hood today to pick up equipment from my uncle.

Damn nice weather, I was running around in a short sleeve t shirt.
Felt like spring to me.



This 60s stuff in January aint natural.
We are likely to pay dearly for it in Feb and March.


----------



## BPS#1

Hey Dave, I found out advance info.


3/10, free hot dogs, burgers and pop at Mac.


----------



## BPS#1

mjstef;1422998 said:


> Just tell that putz up in Cheyenne to close the damn door!!!


Apply your own advice.

Winds were out of the north west here. wesport


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1423010 said:


> Hey Dave, I found out advance info.
> 
> 3/10, free hot dogs, burgers and pop at Mac.


Uhmmmmmm Free Food you say............Well I wonder after an hour of me feeding they'll just give me something to just go away?

I'm definanlty in for that, but keep in mind if you go it doesn't count and you buying my lunch.....:laughing::laughing:

I saw a a trailer with a coulpe of Walkers on it this afternoon heading towards Boulder, near as I can figure they were going to suck leaves after all the wind we've have.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1423017 said:


> Uhmmmmmm Free Food you say............Well I wonder after an hour of me feeding they'll just give me something to just go away?
> 
> I'm definanlty in for that, but keep in mind if you go it doesn't count and you buying my lunch.....:laughing::laughing:
> .


:laughing: :laughing:

I plan to be there for the 10% discount on a new trimmer.
Or as some would call it, the tight wad B______d discount.
That montana guy is a real tight wad old B______d.

lol

Seems like I'm getting to be more and more like him.


----------



## mjstef

BUFF;1423003 said:


> Oh I'm sure he'll have something to say about that..........
> 
> So did you end up getting what was forecasted?


High up there was 3-5 feet. I plowed a few at 6,000 feet today and had 18-20 inches.........


----------



## BUFF

mjstef;1423020 said:


> High up there was 3-5 feet. I plowed a few at 6,000 feet today and had 18-20 inches.........


Nice going.......
I've been reading the thread called Broke?, I like you're CC but then again I'm partial to the older stuff too. Heck there's a 48 or 49 Ford f5 truck with a stake bed on it down the road for sale. I'm thinking it'd make a pretty cool mowing truck with a few upgrades like, modern drive train, 5.9 Cummings, etc....... Probably a waste to some but when did I ever care about what the @$$hole next to me thinks.:laughing:


----------



## mjstef

BUFF;1423040 said:


> Nice going.......
> I've been reading the thread called Broke?, I like you're CC but then again I'm partial to the older stuff too. Heck there's a 48 or 49 Ford f5 truck with a stake bed on it down the road for sale. I'm thinking it'd make a pretty cool mowing truck with a few upgrades like, modern drive train, 5.9 Cummings, etc....... Probably a waste to some but when did I ever care about what the @$$hole next to me thinks.:laughing:


Yup! There is a guy in Great Falls with a 79 Ford F350 that has a 3126B Caterpillar under the hood. Sharp truck and it will outlast 2 of todays trucks!!


----------



## mjstef

BPS#1;1413496 said:


> Tthese were from a day I took my wife shooting.
> .22 and/or .17


Wonder what they would look like using this???


----------



## BUFF

mjstef;1423047 said:


> Yup! There is a guy in Great Falls with a 79 Ford F350 that has a 3126B Caterpillar under the hood. Sharp truck and it will outlast 2 of todays trucks!!


Yeah the newer stuff has been almost disposible IMO. I was blown away when I went from a 96 to a 00 f350. In one body style change they totally re-vamped the drive train, some for the better but more to the worst. The 00 did last 8yrs and 200k realativly repair free miles. Hope to get the same out of the 08


----------



## BPS#1

mjstef;1423053 said:


> Wonder what they would look like using this???


That would vaporize a dog.

You wouldn't have enough evidence left to confirm the kill.


----------



## mjstef

BPS#1;1423061 said:


> That would vaporize a dog.
> 
> You wouldn't have enough evidence left to confirm the kill.


I know i don't have the balls to pull that trigger!!!!


----------



## BUFF

mjstef;1423053 said:


> Wonder what they would look like using this???


So I'm a huge fan of excess when it comes to a lot of things, but this is a little over the top. I mean it's great don't get me wrong but I think a little more thought should have been put into managing the recoil. Most of the high quality .50 cal stuff uses various methods to absorb the re-coil. Many years ago I had a .375 H&H Magnum that I built for a Elk gun and I made it farily light for carrying. I made the mistake of shooting it in the prone position and my shoulder took all the energy. Now I a pretty big guy, been shooting for over 35yrs and it spanked me hard. 
Looking at the faces of the guys shooting this thing makes you wonder if any of them broke a collar bone or seporated a shoulder. But for some reason if given the chance I'd shoot just cause.


----------



## BPS#1

Here we are right up to the wire so to speak on the predicted "storm".


Still 80% chance of nothing.
I should be able to get a full nights sleep.


----------



## BPS#1

BPS#1;1423888 said:


> Here we are right up to the wire so to speak on the predicted "storm".
> 
> Still 80% chance of nothing.
> I should be able to get a full nights sleep.


Maybe got a half inch out of that one. Sidewalks and concrete melted off pretty fast.

Tomorrow we've got 60% to 70% chance of jack squat.

Thursday night and friday 60% to 70% chance of jack squat.

I need some real snow up in here. I've got real bills to pay.


----------



## BUFF

Try hand washing your truck, that might get something going........Thumbs Up


----------



## rob_cook2001

Is anyone even worrying about getting ready for the "storm" tomorrow??? I don't see us getting anything


----------



## stang2244

My guess is nada with the temps they're predicting.....


----------



## BPS#1

rob_cook2001;1426462 said:


> Is anyone even worrying about getting ready for the "storm" tomorrow??? I don't see us getting anything


Not here.

Last 3 events......... 1/2'' or less.

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1426438 said:


> Try hand washing your truck, that might get something going........Thumbs Up


I suppose I should.


----------



## BPS#1

BPS#1;1426573 said:


> Not here.
> 
> Last 3 events......... 1/2'' or less.
> 
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Looks like we're going for 4 in a row.



NWS said:


> TO THE EAST OF THE LARAMIE RANGE...A DUSTING
> TO A HALF INCH IS POSSIBLE


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1426583 said:


> Looks like we're going for 4 in a row.


With all this none plowing time you're getting you'll probably get the wife knocked up.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1426462 said:


> Is anyone even worrying about getting ready for the "storm" tomorrow??? I don't see us getting anything


Why waste the energy..............After every event I put everything away clean and ready to be wheeled in place to hook up. Takes about 10-15m to get everything hooked up and loaded with sand.

South and west of Denver it going to get the most, so they claim but what do they know.....


----------



## cold_and_tired

Hey experienced welders, I need a little constructive criticism of my welds. For some reason, I can't seem to stay consistant. I'm using 1/8" 6011 for this project because when I try running 7018 at higher amperage, the breaker blows.

So far, I have used about 3 lbs of rods on this project with maybe another pound to go tomorrow. It seems like I can go through one rod and the bead is about perfect but when I switch to a new one, everything goes to heck.

The first two pictures are of my better looking 6011 welds. In the pictures, I am butt welding 2"x4"x3/16" tubing together on a 22 1/2.

The third picture is of the same 6011 rod welding a section of 3/16" angle iron to the tubing. The length of the weld is about 16". You can see that I have some areas that look okay and some that look horrible.

The last one is of 7018 on a piece of 2" square tube. I managed to get three sides of it done before the breaker tripped. I think that if I would of had more time to get the setting right that it would have turned out better.

What do you think? I think I may just need more practice and maybe a little more studying of technique.

In regards to the weather tomorrow, I hope it stays away. I am about a half day behind schedule and really don't want to be trying to get this thing finished in the snow.

I'll post some pics of the finished product tomorrow.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1426681 said:


> With all this none plowing time you're getting you'll probably get the wife knocked up.:laughing::laughing:


Bite your tongue!

June is 8 yrs. You'd think it would have happened before now.


----------



## BPS#1

Yup, 4 in a row. 1/2'' or less.


----------



## LoneCowboy

Fired another customer today.
woohoo
there is some great freedom to this being the last season of this mess.

I get the payment with a not so nice note that basically says "too much ice melt"

whatever
f*ck off

1. it's my insurance that covers slip and falls
2. it's $12 worth of ice melt (seriously big ******* deal)
3. it's 5am, ti's minus 6 degrees, it's 1/2" of ice, it's my call.

you're fired.


----------



## BPS#1

Here goes 5 in a row. Thursday night/friday morning.

I am really getting sick of this.



NWS said:


> ONLY LIGHT ACCUMULATIONS EAST
> OF THE LARAMIE RANGE.


----------



## stang2244

They've got us at 1-4 for Friday. We shall see...


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1428083 said:


> Here goes 5 in a row. Thursday night/friday morning.
> 
> I am really getting sick of this.


Well if you don't get anything and we get hammered I have a brand new shovel you can run for me............


----------



## BPS#1

Fat boys and shovels don't get along well. lol


I'm not in a world of hurt with payments like some guys, but after a month with very little income generated and any that would be generated now 30 days away from payment the stress level is starting to build.
Its not been a good week.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1426750 said:


> Hey experienced welders, I need a little constructive criticism of my welds. For some reason, I can't seem to stay consistant. I'm using 1/8" 6011 for this project because when I try running 7018 at higher amperage, the breaker blows.
> 
> So far, I have used about 3 lbs of rods on this project with maybe another pound to go tomorrow. It seems like I can go through one rod and the bead is about perfect but when I switch to a new one, everything goes to heck.
> 
> The first two pictures are of my better looking 6011 welds. In the pictures, I am butt welding 2"x4"x3/16" tubing together on a 22 1/2.
> 
> The third picture is of the same 6011 rod welding a section of 3/16" angle iron to the tubing. The length of the weld is about 16". You can see that I have some areas that look okay and some that look horrible.
> 
> The last one is of 7018 on a piece of 2" square tube. I managed to get three sides of it done before the breaker tripped. I think that if I would of had more time to get the setting right that it would have turned out better.
> 
> What do you think? I think I may just need more practice and maybe a little more studying of technique.


The 1st two pics look really nice BTW. The 3rd pic leads me to believe you're adjusting your hands, by doing so the angle of the rod to the workpiece along with feed rate is changing and possible replacing a spent rod. Why are you burning such a long bead, you're using more rod and putting a lot of heat in the to the workpiece, plus it's probably pulling quite a bit to. Not knowing how this plays into the project but I would do several 3-4" segments of weld on something like that.

I don't understand why the 7018 would be popping the breaker or why you would have to crank up the amps. 7018 is probably the easiest rod to burn, you pretty much just lay it on the work and drag it along. It is really moisture sensitive and is like a sponge sucking up any humidity. If it's been in a open tin you may want to stick it in the oven to pull the moisture out of it or get a new tin, it should be a in a vacuum sealed can.
And there's always the practice thing, if you haven't burned anything for awhile you lose it real quick.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1428105 said:


> Fat boys and shovels don't get along well. lol
> 
> I'm not in a world of hurt with payments like some guys, but after a month with very little income generated and any that would be generated now 30 days away from payment the stress level is starting to build.
> Its not been a good week.


A shovel in hand would make the fat boy shrink or get him a ride in a meat wagon.........

You have folks pay you in 30 days? I finally got two checks yesterday from the October storm, they claim they misplaced the invoices when I called @ 45 days.So I sent them again on 12/20 and got the same line 2 weeks later.


----------



## BPS#1

I'd have to double check but I'm pretty sure I'm paid up from the 12/23 push.


----------



## LoneCowboy

I bill on the 15th.
I expect payment by the end of the month (approx 15 days)
I give them 30 days.
When i bill again on the 15th I shut off service until it's paid in full
both payments plus the late fee for the first one.
that's the only leverage you have.

don't ever get into people for more than a month of service. (or one time if you're doing other word)
it's always a story
blah blah blah

I DON'T CARE! PAY ME!

And always get your late fee.
The banks do and the people pay the banks.

*A customer that doesn't pay is NOT a good customer.*

yeah, they'll dump you, but who cares, they can bring someone else down.
and yes, collecting money is the worst part of the job but if you want to work for free, you won't last long.


----------



## BPS#1

I billed right after christmas. According to the weather outlook there wasn't any more snow coming.


I had some of the money back before 12/31.
Customers that were wanting to get it onto 2011 taxes.


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1428319 said:


> I bill on the 15th.
> I expect payment by the end of the month (approx 15 days)
> I give them 30 days.
> When i bill again on the 15th I shut off service until it's paid in full
> both payments plus the late fee for the first one.
> that's the only leverage you have.
> 
> don't ever get into people for more than a month of service. (or one time if you're doing other word)
> it's always a story
> blah blah blah
> 
> I DON'T CARE! PAY ME!
> 
> And always get your late fee.
> The banks do and the people pay the banks.
> 
> *A customer that doesn't pay is NOT a good customer.*
> 
> yeah, they'll dump you, but who cares, they can bring someone else down.
> and yes, collecting money is the worst part of the job but if you want to work for free, you won't last long.


Customer's corporate office is back east, local folks are great, I wouldn't piss on the ******'s to the east if they were on fire.


----------



## BPS#1

> Stephen Fuzinski, President of Greensweep, knows of at least two companies that have already shuttered their operations because of the lack of snow.


http://www.northwestohio.com/news/story.aspx?id=709207#.TyClu4HDCAg


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1429066 said:


> http://www.northwestohio.com/news/story.aspx?id=709207#.TyClu4HDCAg


You have way to much time on your hands..........

How's the wind on the north side of the line, it's blowing like a sum b!tch at my place.


----------



## BPS#1

Just saw a 45 mph on the gauge.


I have a feeling its gonna get worse.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1429250 said:


> Just saw a 45 mph on the gauge.
> 
> I have a feeling its gonna get worse.


Just saw a heifer blow by............ oh wait it was the "big boned neighbor lady".:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

lmao



I call them that too. Especially if they have a bad attitude.


----------



## BPS#1

BPS#1;1429250 said:


> Just saw a 45 mph on the gauge.
> 
> I have a feeling its gonna get worse.


Since I posted that its been over 60mph.


----------



## PatrickC

Ever notice people don't sink that quick in quicksand, if vegetarians eat vegetables what do humanitarians eat. Deep thoughts by Pat handy


----------



## stang2244

On a road trip heading back from Chicago and it's like a damn ice storm out here. Layer of ice at almost every gas station.


----------



## BPS#1

Just made a rapid road trip this weekend to Logandale NV, about an hr north of Vegas.

Got a really good deal on this mower.

Now to figure out how to mount a snow blade on it for our non existent snow plowing.
I'm gonna pick Buff's brain for ideas. When I get around to the project.

2004, 636 hrs, 27 hp Kawasaki liquid cooled, 60'' deck
$3000
This is half what JD dealers ask for the same mower.

It needs minor work, blades, belt, change all fluids and filters etc.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Alright, my piles are half melted now. I'm ready for more snow.


----------



## BUFF

Tanner how did your project end up turning out?


----------



## BPS#1

So Dave are you going to plow thursday/thursday night or go golfing???

lol


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1434960 said:


> So Dave are you going to plow thursday/thursday night or go golfing???
> 
> lol


Thinking about Wake Boarding or Dike Biking...........I hate making decisions........

Hey when is that show in Denver


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1434533 said:


> Tanner how did your project end up turning out?


It turned out really nice. After quite a bit of grinding, the welds came out fine. Once it was Rhino Lined, it looks almost perfect.

The guy that I built it for called me today and he already has two people that want one. Now that we have the basics for the design down, the next ones should be quite a bit easier.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1434973 said:


> It turned out really nice. After quite a bit of grinding, the welds came out fine. Once it was Rhino Lined, it looks almost perfect.
> 
> The guy that I built it for called me today and he already has two people that want one. Now that we have the basics for the design down, the next ones should be quite a bit easier.


Sweet........with building a couple more you should run out and get a big wire feed, you'd save a lot of time all the way around.

Rhino Liner is some great stuff, my only problem is I'm always changing things up. I've been using Duplacolor Liner in the rattle can, it doesn't hold as well as the real stuff but for what I'm using it for it works great.

So did you get a new truck?


----------



## rob_cook2001

So...... some snow would be nice lol


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1434965 said:


> Hey when is that show in Denver


Next week. 2/7 to 2/10.

What day does every one want to get together?

Friday works best for me. Unless it snows.

I'll be bringing a friend and my plow sub and his wife.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1435054 said:


> So...... some snow would be nice lol


I can care less about us but we have **** for snowpack in the mountians and that really worries me. If they don't start getting pounded it's going to be a dry year and we'll all pay in the long run.



BPS#1;1435057 said:


> Next week. 2/7 to 2/10.
> 
> What day does every one want to get together?
> 
> Friday works best for me. Unless it snows.
> 
> I'll be bringing a friend and my plow sub and his wife.


Friday 2/10 works for me and it's on the calender, we can figure out the details as it gets closer. Maybe some BBQ at Famous Dave's for lunch on the way down.
Hey Andy does this work for you?


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1435035 said:


> So did you get a new truck?


I wish! That Dodge belongs to the cowboy that I made the bed for. He is replacing that truck with the semi for pulling their trailer.

That poor Dodge has almost 200k really hard miles pulling a 22,000 lb trailer.

What show are you guys talking about?


----------



## BPS#1

I thought we were eating at bubba gumps.

Doesn't matter to me, BBQ is good eats too.

What time of the day are you guys going?

We'll probably be there in the morning. Sneak in after morning rush, out before afternoon rush.


----------



## BPS#1

cold_and_tired;1435083 said:


> What show are you guys talking about?


http://www.progreenexpo.com/

Free tix on their website. Otherwise $10 at the door.


----------



## stang2244

David- I should be able to do that on Friday. 

Tanner- its the Progreen expo at the convention center. All sorts of landscape/hardscape/lawn care stuff.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1435084 said:


> I thought we were eating at bubba gumps.
> 
> Doesn't matter to me, BBQ is good eats too.
> 
> What time of the day are you guys going?
> 
> We'll probably be there in the morning. Sneak in after morning rush, out before afternoon rush.


Well Bubba Gumps is good but it's on the high side in comparison to Famous Dave's. But it doesn't really matter either.
I was thinking about getting there after lunch (12:30ish) and heading out before 4 other wise traffic becomes really brutal. But then again doesn't really matter, if you want to head down earlier I'll just catch up with you.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1435083 said:


> I wish! That Dodge belongs to the cowboy that I made the bed for. He is replacing that truck with the semi for pulling their trailer.
> 
> That poor Dodge has almost 200k really hard miles pulling a 22,000 lb trailer.


My wifes uncles started to run semi's for hauling cows and hay, sure a pick up can do it but it really does tear them up after time. One of them runs heifers south of Lander Wy up on South Pass and it's about a 25mile pull. Throw a 30ft GN stock trailer loaded behind a pickup and it's a workout.


----------



## BPS#1

South pass is a pull in an empty pickup.

Only been over it once.


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1435106 said:


> My wifes uncles started to run semi's for hauling cows and hay, sure a pick up can do it but it really does tear them up after time. One of them runs heifers south of Lander Wy up on South Pass and it's about a 25mile pull. Throw a 30ft GN stock trailer loaded behind a pickup and it's a workout.


Well, it's not exactly a stock trailer. His wife is a professional barrel racer and he is the driver. They have a very nice three horse slant with huge living quarters up front.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1435475 said:


> Well, it's not exactly a stock trailer. His wife is a professional barrel racer and he is the driver. They have a very nice three horse slant with huge living quarters up front.


A Pro Barrel Racer.......that's interesting.


----------



## LoneCowboy

how hard could it be?
i mean how fast can a barrel run?
unless maybe they throw them off cliff's or something.


----------



## cold_and_tired

LoneCowboy;1435898 said:


> how hard could it be?
> i mean how fast can a barrel run?
> unless maybe they throw them off cliff's or something.


Hahahaha that's a good one.

Well, ask and you shall receive. NWS is saying 2-4" Thursday night with maybe a touch more on Friday.


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1435898 said:


> how hard could it be?
> i mean how fast can a barrel run?
> unless maybe they throw them off cliff's or something.


I've found it to be easier to race a barrel after it's been emptied, but I'm talking about a 1/2 barrel of barley pop............

Snow???? It doesn't snow in Colorado.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Everyone loves barley POP. I don't care if it comes in a can, bottle, keg or barrel lol


----------



## BPS#1

Just F- ing lovely.


The clutch went south today on my pickup.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1436289 said:


> Just F- ing lovely.
> 
> The clutch went south today on my pickup.


Is that what I saw rolling down I-25 today.................
Well Paul that is a bummer but on the flip side it's cheaper than replacing a slush box and you have a day and a half to re act before the fictitious weather blowing in.........


----------



## BPS#1

I was on 25 but unless you were in WY today you didn't see me. I didn't leave the county.


Yeah it is cheaper than a slush box. My 2000 that got wrecked last summer had the trans go coming back from Longmont one day. I barely coasted into the Loveland Cracker Barrel parking lot. 
Trailered it home from there.
$2800 to put it back on the road. That kinda hurt.

Clutch is $543 plus tax for a Luk. I've got trans jack rental, trans and transfer case oil change.
My snow plow sub can be bribed to help for a price. 
Trans shop wanted $1500 for the job.


----------



## BPS#1

As for the weather........... they are upping our forecast. As long as it keeps going up...... we might recoup some of the parts cost.


I want to go to TX the end of March to visit a friend. Its got to snow A LOT in Feb if thats going to happen.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1436349 said:


> I was on 25 but unless you were in WY today you didn't see me. I didn't leave the county.
> 
> Yeah it is cheaper than a slush box. My 2000 that got wrecked last summer had the trans go coming back from Longmont one day. I barely coasted into the Loveland Cracker Barrel parking lot.
> Trailered it home from there.
> $2800 to put it back on the road. That kinda hurt.
> 
> Clutch is $543 plus tax for a Luk. I've got trans jack rental, trans and transfer case oil change.
> My snow plow sub can be bribed to help for a price.
> Trans shop wanted $1500 for the job.


So for about $800 or so, couple hours of rolling around in the dirt you're ready to roll.



BPS#1;1436355 said:


> As for the weather........... they are upping our forecast. As long as it keeps going up...... we might recoup some of the parts cost.
> 
> I want to go to TX the end of March to visit a friend. Its got to snow A LOT in Feb if thats going to happen.


March is typically our month for mega snow, you're wifey is going to bust your stones since you used snow as the excuse to not go to hillbilly country for Xmas....... Playing with fire there buddy.


----------



## mjstef

BUFF;1436385 said:


> So for about $800 or so, couple hours of rolling around in the dirt you're ready to roll.
> 
> March is typically our month for mega snow, you're wifey is going to bust your stones since you used snow as the excuse to not go to hillbilly country for Xmas....... Playing with fire there buddy.


Umbilical cord needs to be cut anyways.......


----------



## BUFF

mjstef;1436394 said:


> Umbilical cord needs to be cut anyways.......


D'Oh!!!!!!!


----------



## mjstef

BUFF;1436429 said:


> D'Oh!!!!!!!


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1436385 said:


> So for about $800 or so, couple hours of rolling around in the dirt you're ready to roll.
> 
> March is typically our month for mega snow, you're wifey is going to bust your stones since you used snow as the excuse to not go to hillbilly country for Xmas....... Playing with fire there buddy.


She is cool with TX in March. lol
She wants to go about as much as I do.

She'll go visit mommy in June. While I'm a mowing fool.

That montana putz had better bite his tongue. He is forgetting all the stuff I have on him. 
:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

He'd hate for my key board to suddenly blurt out what his buddy Schnauze told me about him. 
ROFLMAO


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1436470 said:


> That montana putz had better bite his tongue. He is forgetting all the stuff I have on him.
> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> He'd hate for my key board to suddenly blurt out what his buddy Schnauze told me about him.
> ROFLMAO


Easy does it......... We're in the same time zone so play nice, save it for guys that aren't.
As big as the west is we're more likey to run into each other or know the same people.


----------



## BPS#1

I've known him for a long time. Long before he moved to MT.

Hes a lot of fun to torment. 
I used to work for him even. 


So yeah, I know a couple things that he wishes I would forget. 

Its all good.


----------



## mjstef

BPS#1;1436494 said:


> I've known him for a long time. Long before he moved to MT.
> 
> Hes a lot of fun to torment.
> I used to work for him even.
> 
> So yeah, I know a couple things that he wishes I would forget.
> 
> Its all good.


:waving::waving::waving::waving:


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1436494 said:


> I've known him for a long time. Long before he moved to MT.
> 
> Hes a lot of fun to torment.
> I used to work for him even.
> 
> So yeah, I know a couple things that he wishes I would forget.
> 
> Its all good.


Too much info..............carry on.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Does anyone need a bug shield for a 99-07 superduty? Was cleaning the shop and found 
One I pulled off my 06 race truck. If anyone wants it its there's.
Robert


----------



## BPS#1

rob_cook2001;1436560 said:


> Does anyone need a bug shield for a 99-07 superduty? Was cleaning the shop and found
> One I pulled off my 06 race truck. If anyone wants it its there's.
> Robert


If no one claims it before next week bring it with you to the expo.

I'll take it off your hands.


----------



## BPS#1

Hell yes, we've been upgraded. 
Come on benjamins....... after the clutch is installed. lol



> ... Winter Storm Watch in effect from Thursday evening through
> late Friday night...
> 
> The National Weather Service in Cheyenne has issued a Winter
> Storm Watch... which is in effect from Thursday evening through
> late Friday night.
> 
> * Timing... early Friday morning through Saturday morning.
> 
> * Total snow accumulations... along the Interstate 80 corridor from
> Sidney Nebraska to Laramie Wyoming... 7 to 12 inches of snow are
> possible. To the north of Interstate 80... 5 to 8 inches are
> possible along and south of a line from Alliance Nebraska... to
> Wheatland to Arlington.
> 
> * Winds/visibilities... north to northeast winds of 15 to 25 mph
> with gusts to 35 mph are possible Friday late morning through
> early Saturday morning... reducing visibilities to less than a
> quarter mile at times.


----------



## LoneCowboy

we're going to get pounded

9news

Friday: Windy and cold with snow. A WINTER STORM WATCH IS IN EFFECT. *6-10 inches of snow could accumulate from the Denver metro area to the east*. Morning lows are forecast to be from 13 to 18 degrees, afternoon highs from 27 to 32 degrees.


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1436708 said:


> we're going to get pounded
> 
> 9news
> 
> Friday: Windy and cold with snow. A WINTER STORM WATCH IS IN EFFECT. *6-10 inches of snow could accumulate from the Denver metro area to the east*. Morning lows are forecast to be from 13 to 18 degrees, afternoon highs from 27 to 32 degrees.


No, no, Friday is shorts and Hawaiian shirt day it can't snow.


----------



## LoneCowboy

BUFF;1436769 said:


> No, no, Friday is shorts and Hawaiian shirt day it can't snow.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Ok, that made me laugh


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1436983 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Ok, that made me laugh


My day is complete..........

In recognition of Ground Hog Day tomorrow is anyone going out to shoot prairie dogs.......


----------



## BUFF

*Weather Update........*

This storm is going to miss us, I just loaded up the sander and hooked up the plow on ******...................

Paul take your time on the clutch job, you won't need the truck.


----------



## mjstef

BUFF;1437364 said:


> This storm is going to miss us, I just loaded up the sander and hooked up the plow on ******...................
> 
> Paul take your time on the clutch job, you won't need the truck.


Hey Buff, That 97 a Reg Cab??? One worry i have with this 95 gasser i bought is it's a HELL of a lot lighter than my crew cab diesel. I'm betting on the long stretches of mountain road i plow i will regret the shorter wheelbase. I'll just likely swap the plow between trucks.

Anyone got some used wiring and push plates for a Fisher EZ VEE?


----------



## stang2244

Maybe I'll get to break the skid in for this storm!!


----------



## BUFF

mjstef;1437382 said:


> Hey Buff, That 97 a Reg Cab??? One worry i have with this 95 gasser i bought is it's a HELL of a lot lighter than my crew cab diesel. I'm betting on the long stretches of mountain road i plow i will regret the shorter wheelbase. I'll just likely swap the plow between trucks.
> 
> Anyone got some used wiring and push plates for a Fisher EZ VEE?


Yeah Reg cab and it has a 460 in it. Unloaded is weighs about 600# less than my 08CC, The flat bed weighs 850-900#ish, the front bumper is close to 250#, the tool box is full and has to be close to 250#. When I have it loaded up I carry about 1100# of sand/de-icer, the spreader is about 175# and the plow is about 950#. It's got posi in the rear and really don't have any traction problems, but I carry chains just in case.

I kind of think longer wheel based vehicles do a better job putting the power to the ground. Nothing to base this from other than observations.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1437399 said:


> Maybe I'll get to break the skid in for this storm!!


Andy nice looking ride, when are you going to pimp it out? Maybe a 8" stack, strobe lights on every flat surface and maybe some 24" Fouse one off billet wheels..........
Just busting your stones, I"m jealous right up to the payment and unpredictable weather thing.

BTW are you going to make it to the show next week?


----------



## PatrickC

Screw plowing screw this storm, Facebook stock is where its at now boys buy buy buy and sit back and enjoy the beach. See if we sell our snow plows to the wannabe lowballers and buy shares it would b a way better investment of money time and resources......


----------



## BUFF

PatrickC;1437416 said:


> Screw plowing screw this storm, Facebook stock is where its at now boys buy buy buy and sit back and enjoy the beach. See if we sell our snow plows to the wannabe lowballers and buy shares it would b a way better investment of money time and resources......


After loosing over $200k in the market/401K in the past several years I'll steer clear of fades like FB. Besides I have no plans to get on it, guess I'm just set in my ways and enough said.


----------



## PatrickC

I hear you buff but there's always a butt, I don't use it but I'm 45 now my kids and nephew use it and their generation are not gonna stop using it and the figures they had on CNN for it 845 million users and in 5 years 135 million to billions of dollars of worth. Kinda scary to me that youngins take to a virtual social society versus hanging out with friends like I did coming up and the kids to me are plugged in and wired one way or another and I see that as a double edge sword


----------



## mjstef

BUFF;1437402 said:


> Yeah Reg cab and it has a 460 in it. Unloaded is weighs about 600# less than my 08CC, The flat bed weighs 850-900#ish, the front bumper is close to 250#, the tool box is full and has to be close to 250#. When I have it loaded up I carry about 1100# of sand/de-icer, the spreader is about 175# and the plow is about 950#. It's got posi in the rear and really don't have any traction problems, but I carry chains just in case.
> 
> I kind of think longer wheel based vehicles do a better job putting the power to the ground. Nothing to base this from other than observations.


I know my 95 CC Diesel loaded out with the plow mounted is #8700 I'm betting this new one will be about #7500.


----------



## PatrickC

My 96 CC powerduck with flatbed and full compliment of fuel plow salt and various other crap and weight plate on back is 9050 I believe


----------



## BUFF

PatrickC;1437443 said:


> I hear you buff but there's always a butt, I don't use it but I'm 45 now my kids and nephew use it and their generation are not gonna stop using it and the figures they had on CNN for it 845 million users and in 5 years 135 million to billions of dollars of worth. Kinda scary to me that youngins take to a virtual social society versus hanging out with friends like I did coming up and the kids to me are plugged in and wired one way or another and I see that as a double edge sword


I seem to remember a thing called My Space before FB came out, now you never about M S and it's just a matter of time before someone comes with a "better" mouse trap. 
I see one of my nephews a couple of times a week, I found out through a friend he got engaged because he posted it on FB. WTF is with kids these days, cann't tell someone in person they post it instead they shrug there shoulders when you confront them and say you should be on FB. 
My daughter is on it but she's highly regulated by the warden (my wife), my son rather tie flys, fish and shoot. I think he's finally outgrown video games.


----------



## mjstef

PatrickC;1437445 said:


> My 96 CC powerduck with flatbed and full compliment of fuel plow salt and various other crap and weight plate on back is 9050 I believe


Man what's with all these 15+ yr old OBS Ford plow trucks??? From what the "Esteemed" members back east say you should be broke down every day and not making any money if your truck is over 4-5 years old!!


----------



## BPS#1

Let it snow, let it snow, the truck is running again.



Shooting dogs on ground hogs day would be an awesome way to spend ones birthday.


----------



## BPS#1

mjstef;1437486 said:


> Man what's with all these 15+ yr old OBS Ford plow trucks??? From what the "Esteemed" members back east say you should be broke down every day and not making any money if your truck is over 4-5 years old!!


Some folks just love to hear their own horn blowing.


----------



## PatrickC

mjstef;1437486 said:


> Man what's with all these 15+ yr old OBS Ford plow trucks??? From what the "Esteemed" members back east say you should be broke down every day and not making any money if your truck is over 4-5 years old!!


I love my old truck and if she breaks down I threaten to replace her with brand x and if she's real bad I threaten with Toyota, its the best relationship I've had . Now that's funny but true


----------



## PatrickC

That and the price on a new plastic pile just don't seem right especially when you go to scrap em lol


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1437487 said:


> Let it snow, let it snow, the truck is running again.
> 
> Shooting dogs on ground hogs day would be an awesome way to spend ones birthday.


Your B day is Ground Hog Day........get outta here really? But then again I can see it, you're kinda built like one.

But seriously shooting dogs on hog day is right up there with shooting a deer on Christmas Eve, go hand and hand IMO.


----------



## PatrickC

BUFF;1437461 said:


> I seem to remember a thing called My Space before FB came out, now you never about M S and it's just a matter of time before someone comes with a "better" mouse trap.
> I see one of my nephews a couple of times a week, I found out through a friend he got engaged because he posted it on FB. WTF is with kids these days, cann't tell someone in person they post it instead they shrug there shoulders when you confront them and say you should be on FB.
> My daughter is on it but she's highly regulated by the warden (my wife), my son rather tie flys, fish and shoot. I think he's finally outgrown video games.


I hear ya and I don't get it I have two customers I have never met or talked too for three years its texting and they leave me check before service commences weird weird and social media more weird


----------



## mjstef

PatrickC;1437502 said:


> That and the price on a new plastic pile just don't seem right especially when you go to scrap em lol


AMEN to that!!!

1995 F250 76,000 miles $2500 2008 Fisher plow$3500 (last year) Total $6,000...

Or a 2012 F250 with 46 miles and new plow for $41,000. No brainer for me!!!!


----------



## BUFF

mjstef;1437486 said:


> Man what's with all these 15+ yr old OBS Ford plow trucks??? From what the "Esteemed" members back east say you should be broke down every day and not making any money if your truck is over 4-5 years old!!


Well it's like this, there roads suck, they salt the hell out of everything and they have their prioritys all messed up. It's easier to replace than maintain/repair and they probably have ego issues.
My 97 has 47Kmiles on it and other than being 15 yrs old it's like a new truck you can almost work on. 
I do like my 08 but the 97 is I rather drive, don't know why but it's just my fun.



PatrickC;1437499 said:


> I love my old truck and if she breaks down I threaten to replace her with brand x and if she's real bad I threaten with Toyota, its the best relationship I've had . Now that's funny but true


I've been looking for a OBS Bronco for my daughter and a late 70's PU for my son. Guess I've done a good job on them, they like the old stuff. My daughter would like a F-150 Raptor but that ate happening, $50k for a toy.......


----------



## mjstef

Y'all are looking to get hammered. Mike Sidel just said 12-16" for Denver is not out of the question.............:redbounce:redbounce


----------



## mjstef

BUFF;1437518 said:


> Well it's like this, there roads suck, they salt the hell out of everything and they have their prioritys all messed up. It's easier to replace than maintain/repair and they probably have ego issues.
> My 97 has 47Kmiles on it and other than being 15 yrs old it's like a new truck you can almost work on.
> I do like my 08 but the 97 is I rather drive, don't know why but it's just my fun.


I like my OBS trucks better than the new ones too. For one thing it was the last year with Wing Windows!!!



> I've been looking for a OBS Bronco for my daughter and a late 70's PU for my son. Guess I've done a good job on them, they like the old stuff. My daughter would like a F-150 Raptor but that ate happening, $50k for a toy.......


What flavor Bronco?


----------



## PatrickC

My 96 has 126,000 and gets the job done and its still in good shape, would love to have another 67 bronco with a Windsor man that thing hauled and went anywhere I was willing


----------



## mjstef

PatrickC;1437525 said:


> My 96 has 126,000 and gets the job done and its still in good shape, would love to have another 67 bronco with a Windsor man that thing hauled and went anywhere I was willing


My buddy and his 67 will go ANY place but I WON"T RIDE WITH HIM!!!


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1437506 said:


> Your B day is Ground Hog Day........get outta here really? But then again I can see it, you're kinda built like one.
> 
> But seriously shooting dogs on hog day is right up there with shooting a deer on Christmas Eve, go hand and hand IMO.


2/2

My old man's is 2/3. 
One of my niece's today.

Murdering sod puppies isn't likely to happen, but I'll take makin money as a second choice.


----------



## mjstef

Buff Here's a nice OBS Bronco...... http://yakima.craigslist.org/cto/2811065142.html


----------



## BPS#1

Over $600 in parts for a repair like this doesn't sting as bad as when you have to make a $600 note that month too.

I'm happy with my 12 yr old paid for truck.


----------



## mjstef

BPS#1;1437539 said:


> Over $600 in parts for a repair like this doesn't sting as bad as when you have to make a $600 note that month too.
> 
> I'm happy with my 12 yr old paid for truck.


That's no joke. How did your collector pipes look? Any soot around the connections??


----------



## PatrickC

mjstef;1437531 said:


> My buddy and his 67 will go ANY place but I WON"T RIDE WITH HIM!!!


Look at his dog he's like man this is BS get me outta here, the Windsor I had was built I could smoke the big tires and the fun we had getting chased on the golf course at 3 am weehah


----------



## stang2244

Well you guys can say what you want but I've got 2 - 90's chevy work trucks that get used daily in the summer and got my 08 F250 last July. I like my nice new F250 all day long over those other two, even WITH the monthly payment. I just simply LOVE driving the thing!


----------



## BUFF

mjstef;1437523 said:


> I like my OBS trucks better than the new ones too. For one thing it was the last year with Wing Windows!!!
> 
> What flavor Bronco?


I had a 76 for a while, I like it but sold it for a CJ5. This was when I was only 6'5" and about 240#, I was 17yrs old, now pushing 50, I'm 6'8", 285# and dont fit in them all that well.
I do have a 78 full size but I've decided that's mine until my son convices my otherwise.



mjstef;1437537 said:


> Buff Here's a nice OBS Bronco...... http://yakima.craigslist.org/cto/2811065142.html


Yeah this is a looker for sure, buy time I got it home I'd have another grand into it. They're out there and I have the time.



stang2244;1437555 said:


> Well you guys can say what you want but I've got 2 - 90's chevy work trucks that get used daily in the summer and got my 08 F250 last July. I like my nice new F250 all day long over those other two, even WITH the monthly payment. I just simply LOVE driving the thing!


Andy for comfort my 08 is the way for me, I guess the 97 is just fun because of the short wheelbase and it's just a old guy thing. 
Long ago I decided to stop getting loans for vehicles, many question it but I don't like carrying debt. So I save for a new pickup or car for the wife and pay cash. There's something to be said to walk into a dealer, pick out a truck and say what is your cash price. The best part is writing them a check for it and having the title in your hands a week or so later.


----------



## PatrickC

My newest vehicles a 2002 Harley Deuce no payment and that is the daily driver weather permitting and rain riding I love it and 2003 Roadking with 120 rear wheel HP yep she's been worked over a bit but she scoots like a bat outta hell


----------



## mjstef

BUFF;1437584 said:


> Long ago I decided to stop getting loans for vehicles, many question it but I don't like carrying debt. So I save for a new pickup or car for the wife and pay cash. There's something to be said to walk into a dealer, pick out a truck and say what is your cash price. The best part is writing them a check for it and having the title in your hands a week or so later.


You and me both. The look on the salesmans face is priceless too!!! One other thing on older rigs up here anyways, I registered my new to me 94 with this plate MT Snowmobile Association) for $213 including title transfer. This is a permanent plate registered for as long as i have the truck. *No yearly renewal fee. No ticket because i forgot to renew. *


----------



## stang2244

BUFF;1437584 said:


> Andy for comfort my 08 is the way for me, I guess the 97 is just fun because of the short wheelbase and it's just a old guy thing.
> Long ago I decided to stop getting loans for vehicles, many question it but I don't like carrying debt. So I save for a new pickup or car for the wife and pay cash. There's something to be said to walk into a dealer, pick out a truck and say what is your cash price. The best part is writing them a check for it and having the title in your hands a week or so later.


I can understand what you're saying there. Someday I'd like to be in the position to do that but not quite there yet!

As far as the show, I should be there Friday if that's the day you guys are gonna go. I'm also up for Famous Daves if people are up for it.


----------



## BUFF

mjstef;1437590 said:


> You and me both. The look on the salesmans face is priceless too!!! One other thing on older rigs up here anyways, I registered my new to me 94 with this plate MT Snowmobile Association) for $213 including title transfer. This is a permanent plate registered for as long as i have the truck. *No yearly renewal fee. No ticket because i forgot to renew. *


Yeah I know about the one time plate thing in Montana, I have some friends that live in Livingston, Billings and Cooke City. Down her there's collectors plates that are for stuff older than 25 and then horseless carriage plates for stuff older. I think they're good for 5yrs at a time.


----------



## mjstef

stang2244;1437592 said:


> I can understand what you're saying there. Someday I'd like to be in the position to do that but not quite there yet!
> 
> As far as the show, I should be there Friday if that's the day you guys are gonna go. I'm also up for Famous Daves if people are up for it.


Here's a formula to get there. Follow it through, It really works!!

Here's a new plan. What if you bought a cheap $4,000 truck and used it for 10 months? Then you take that $675-the average truck payment-save it every month, and pay for a new car (with cash!), instead of giving it to the bank.

After 10 months of doing that, you'll have $6,750 to use for that new ride. Add that to the $3,000-4,000 you can get for your old truck, and you have well over $10,000. That's a major upgrade in truck in just 10 months-without owing the bank a dime!

But the fun doesn't end there. If you keep consistently putting the same amount of money away, 10 months later you would have another $6,750 to put toward a truck. You could probably sell that $10,000 vehicle for nearly the same price you paid 10 months before-meaning you now have over $16,000 to pay for a newer truck, just 20 months after this whole process started.

After 30 months you'd be in a $22+ thousand dollar truck.

Or you can look at a vehicle as a tool and not get attached to it and steal a low miles truck for $2500 like i did and drive it into the ground while investing the $8,000 a year you would spend in truck payments into something that APPRECIATES in value. * Just Sayin!!!! *


----------



## mjstef

BUFF;1437598 said:


> Yeah I know about the one time plate thing in Montana, I have some friends that live in Livingston, Billings and Cooke City. Down her there's collectors plates that are for stuff older than 25 and then horseless carriage plates for stuff older. I think they're good for 5yrs at a time.


Cooke City!!! Best snowmobiling on the face of the earth!!! Talk about snowmobiling, Anyone see this ****????? This young buck lives about 125 miles west of me.....


----------



## PatrickC

Amen mjstef that's how I buy Harley then I do work to em and ride awhile and get another 2


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1437592 said:


> I can understand what you're saying there. Someday I'd like to be in the position to do that but not quite there yet!
> 
> As far as the show, I should be there Friday if that's the day you guys are gonna go. I'm also up for Famous Daves if people are up for it.


If Paul wants to head down early I'll meet you at Daves foor some food and head down with you. We have a week to figure it out and who knows maybe it'll snow and we end up plowing instead.

Hey Robert if you don't go to the show maybe you can grab some food with us.


----------



## mjstef

PatrickC;1437603 said:


> Amen mjstef that's how I buy Harley then I do work to em and ride awhile and get another 2


I coulda sold this truck i just bought 10X over for near double what i paid for it. The BAD vibration it had when i bought it was a $15 U-Joint. (didn't tell the seller that though!!)


----------



## stang2244

mjstef;1437599 said:


> Here's a formula to get there. Follow it through, It really works!!
> 
> Here's a new plan. What if you bought a cheap $4,000 truck and used it for 10 months? Then you take that $675-the average truck payment-save it every month, and pay for a new car (with cash!), instead of giving it to the bank.
> 
> After 10 months of doing that, you'll have $6,750 to use for that new ride. Add that to the $3,000-4,000 you can get for your old truck, and you have well over $10,000. That's a major upgrade in truck in just 10 months-without owing the bank a dime!
> 
> But the fun doesn't end there. If you keep consistently putting the same amount of money away, 10 months later you would have another $6,750 to put toward a truck. You could probably sell that $10,000 vehicle for nearly the same price you paid 10 months before-meaning you now have over $16,000 to pay for a newer truck, just 20 months after this whole process started.
> 
> After 30 months you'd be in a $22+ thousand dollar truck.
> 
> Or you can look at a vehicle as a tool and not get attached to it and steal a low miles truck for $2500 like i did and drive it into the ground while investing the $8,000 a year you would spend in truck payments into something that APPRECIATES in value. * Just Sayin!!!! *


Ole Montana boy is at again....I like your idea but how bout I do things my way......

I can afford the payment, I like driving a nice new truck, and in a year or two I'll probably buy ANOTHER one and roll my current truck into my fleet. Then I'll have TWO truck payments.... OH NO!!! To some people down time and constant repairs is FAR more costly than the $500 payment.


----------



## BUFF

mjstef;1437602 said:


> Cooke City!!! Best snowmobiling on the face of the earth!!! Talk about snowmobiling, Anyone see this ****????? This young buck lives about 125 miles west of me.....


I've spent a lot of time in Cooke, the first time I saw a Grizzley Bear in town after spring riding I was hooked on Cooke............

Yeah I saw that, friggin kids these days.........I use to go the the X games until my buddy moved out of the area, then the idea of paying just didn't work for me.


----------



## stang2244

BUFF;1437607 said:


> If Paul wants to head down early I'll meet you at Daves foor some food and head down with you. We have a week to figure it out and who knows maybe it'll snow and we end up plowing instead.
> 
> Hey Robert if you don't go to the show maybe you can grab some food with us.


Sounds good. And yea, Robert, meet us over there!


----------



## BUFF

Before it get out of hand lets drop the pay cash or pay monthly thing. What/how we do things is our choice, not saying hearing a differnet perspective isn't a good but we've hit the point. 
Ok I've put my dad hat away and back to the weather, just heard on the local news 12" for Denver.........We'll see about that.


----------



## PatrickC

mjstef;1437609 said:


> I coulda sold this truck i just bought 10X over for near double what i paid for it. The BAD vibration it had when i bought it was a $15 U-Joint. (didn't tell the seller that though!!)


We bought a 2000 ford f150 no start cheap real cheap bad chip in the key lol had a buddy program a new one $50 and away we go


----------



## PatrickC

So we could get 0 two 2 feet oh joy


----------



## mjstef

stang2244;1437610 said:


> Ole Montana boy is at again....I like your idea but how bout I do things my way......
> 
> I can afford the payment, I like driving a nice new truck, and in a year or two I'll probably buy ANOTHER one and roll my current truck into my fleet. Then I'll have TWO truck payments.... OH NO!!! To some people down time and constant repairs is FAR more costly than the $500 payment.


It's all personal choice. My change in attitude came in 1999 when i started managing my old mans snowbird resort in Florida. Seemed as though the nicest rigs where owned by the people who scrimped and saved their entire life. They where paid for. The rest of the folks had a note to pay on their rigs even after they retired but didn't have the income to pay the note AND retire thus they worked part time. Until you see this side of the coin you'll never understand. As you get as old as Buff and i you'll start to understand. Why not delay your gratification and just pay cash for a rig? Man if i could relive my life and not buy a new truck every other year like i did for 16 years i wouldn't have to bust my azz now to get ready for retirement which is not too far down the road for me. I figured it out a few years ago and out of 8 new rigs i bought i paid over 20K in interest not to mention what the vehicle cost. WTF was i thinking???


----------



## mjstef

BUFF;1437623 said:


> Before it get out of hand lets drop the pay cash or pay monthly thing. What/how we do things is our choice, not saying hearing a differnet perspective isn't a good but we've hit the point.
> Ok I've put my dad hat away and back to the weather, just heard on the local news 12" for Denver.........We'll see about that.


LOL!!! OK Pops!!! Hey, Got 1/2 inch on the deck since i came in the house a bit ago. Keep seeing blurbs in the news that y'all are gonna get what we got 2 weeks ago. Small town down in the Swan Valley up here got 31" in 2 days.......


----------



## mjstef

Good thing you got that clutch done Paul!!!

Thursday: A chance of rain and snow between 11am and 2pm, then a chance of snow after 2pm. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 39. North northwest wind between 10 and 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Thursday Night: Occasional snow. Low around 20. Blustery, with a north wind between 15 and 20 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of *3 to 7 inches possible.*

Friday: Snow likely, mainly before 11am. Cloudy, with a high near 26. North wind between 10 and 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of *1 to 2 inches possible. *


----------



## stang2244

mjstef;1437637 said:


> It's all personal choice. My change in attitude came in 1999 when i started managing my old mans snowbird resort in Florida. Seemed as though the nicest rigs where owned by the people who scrimped and saved their entire life. They where paid for. The rest of the folks had a note to pay on their rigs even after they retired but didn't have the income to pay the note AND retire thus they worked part time. Until you see this side of the coin you'll never understand. As you get as old as Buff and i you'll start to understand. Why not delay your gratification and just pay cash for a rig? Man if i could relive my life and not buy a new truck every other year like i did for 16 years i wouldn't have to bust my azz now to get ready for retirement which is not too far down the road for me. I figured it out a few years ago and out of 8 new rigs i bought i paid over 20K in interest not to mention what the vehicle cost. WTF was i thinking???


SShhhhh.....quiet time.


----------



## rob_cook2001

glad you got the clutch in her Paul... I have to do a clutch in my 2012 in a few week, want to help? lol

Guys I will come eat and i might even go to the show, couldn't hurt to learn a little about that business.
I noticed you guys talking about it, when is it??

All this talk about older trucks thought i would mention something, I am looking for a clean 94-2000 f-250 or 350 in good shape, must be 4x4, would like a diesel but would take a 460, and must be under like 115k miles. If anyone knows of anything let me know.
Thanks
Robert


----------



## rob_cook2001

And i will keep my mouth shut about truck payments... i am not a good person to listen to on that lol


----------



## mjstef

rob_cook2001;1437656 said:


> glad you got the clutch in her Paul... I have to do a clutch in my 2012 in a few week, want to help? lol
> 
> Guys I will come eat and i might even go to the show, couldn't hurt to learn a little about that business.
> I noticed you guys talking about it, when is it??
> 
> All this talk about older trucks thought i would mention something, I am looking for a clean 94-2000 f-250 or 350 in good shape, must be 4x4, would like a diesel but would take a 460, and must be under like 115k miles. If anyone knows of anything let me know.
> Thanks
> Robert


Shouldn't the dealer be putting in a clutch in you 2012? Or is it "BOMBED"? I'll keep my eyes out for another steal like mine but they are few and far between..........


----------



## mjstef

stang2244;1437654 said:


> SShhhhh.....quiet time.


Do i sound too much like your parents or grandparents???


----------



## rob_cook2001

She is "BOMBED" 4200 miles and the clutch will slip on demand


----------



## PatrickC

Well the wind is picking up here in dtc oh yea we may get snow Beck yick yuck been having so much fun riding the bike now back to work


----------



## BPS#1

mjstef;1437540 said:


> That's no joke. How did your collector pipes look? Any soot around the connections??


.

Shocked the hell outa me, they looked good.

12 yrs old, 112k miles.


----------



## BPS#1

Any of you CO guys follow this guy's weather predictions?
I'm curious as to how accurate he is.

http://www.bheberto.com/brendansweather.php

Being that he uses accuweather graphics it makes me question him.


----------



## BPS#1

rob_cook2001;1437656 said:


> glad you got the clutch in her Paul... I have to do a clutch in my 2012 in a few week, want to help? lol
> 
> Guys I will come eat and i might even go to the show, couldn't hurt to learn a little about that business.
> I noticed you guys talking about it, when is it??
> 
> All this talk about older trucks thought i would mention something, I am looking for a clean 94-2000 f-250 or 350 in good shape, must be 4x4, would like a diesel but would take a 460, and must be under like 115k miles. If anyone knows of anything let me know.
> Thanks
> Robert


Thanks man. I aint stressing right now like I would be if I didn't have a clutch.
The OEM had one of the springs come out of it. Just like my first 2000 did about 11 yrs ago.
I put a Luk back in it, $543 at Napa plus sales tax.

Do I WANT to come help you do a clutch? No, would I come help a brother out? 
Possible.

Use www.searchtempest.com to search for a truck. This will search all of craigslist so you don't have to go to all the individual craigslist sites.
Thats how I found my current ride after the wreck. Bought it out of TX with 96k miles.
$10,500


----------



## LoneCowboy

we're gonna get pummelled

9news

For metro Denver, the snow will be heaviest from late Thursday night into early Friday afternoon with a total of 8 to 14 inches of snowfall. The heaviest snowfall totals in the metro area are expected to be east of I-25. Friday morning's commute will especially feel this storm.

The Eastern Plains will be hard hit with areas from Lamar to Julesburg having the potential for 12 to 24 inches of new snowfall combined with winds gusting to 40 mph. Travel difficulties and highway closures are possible Thursday night and Friday.

Northern Colorado will have less snowfall with Fort Collins and Loveland staying on the low end of the 6 to 12 inch snowfall range, while Greeley will be up closer to 8 inches total snowfall.


----------



## LoneCowboy

article in longmont paper yesterday
so far (as of yesterday) we've had like 4' of snow (48 some odd inches)

the average to this time of year is 24

last year we had 12 at this time.

we haven't even hit our snowy months.


----------



## BUFF

Rob I've been looking for a whil, they don't last long. I found a 99 with a 7.3 and 75K miles for around $11K, but didn't have the cash burried in the back yard......

MJSTEF
Ever think about putting a straight 60 in the fron of the 95? I see them down here on C List for $800-1000. You could spend that much rebuilding the TB.


----------



## rob_cook2001

So when is this lunch/grass show?? 
David I agree with you on the straight 60 swap!!


----------



## cold_and_tired

Well, I'm off to buy another pusher. Nothing like paying off equipment in one day!


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1437987 said:


> So when is this lunch/grass show??
> David I agree with you on the straight 60 swap!!


Robert,
We're thinking next Friday 2/10 and how about 11am at Daves @ I-25 & Hwy 7.

Tanner,
Good problem to have, you getting another Dogg?


----------



## BUFF

*Still Waiting...........*

Still waiting to see a change in the weather, still sunny and warm around here. 
I did see via web cam it's snowing between CoS and Pueblo and that's about it.


----------



## rob_cook2001

David,
I'll be there


----------



## RepoMan1968

get er done colorado boys, 6-24" yeee haww.
dont forget to chase it far east to us Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

RepoMan1968;1438158 said:


> get er done colorado boys, 6-24" yeee haww.
> dont forget to chase it far east to us Thumbs Up


Well didn't I see that fat gopher say another 6wks of winter this morning........you guys still have a shot at it.

BTW out here everything east of us sucks, thats why the wind comes from the west......:laughing::laughing::laughing:
Yeah I'm a [email protected]


----------



## BPS#1

cold_and_tired;1438000 said:


> Well, I'm off to buy another pusher. Nothing like paying off equipment in one day!


Sounds good, git it done.



BUFF;1438102 said:


> Still waiting to see a change in the weather, still sunny and warm around here.
> I did see via web cam it's snowing between CoS and Pueblo and that's about it.


Nada here so far other than cold wind.


----------



## RepoMan1968

*GET ER DONE*
payup


----------



## BPS#1

You CO boys are going to be getting inches per hr it looks like.



9news said:


> For metro Denver, the snow will be heaviest from late Thursday night into early Friday afternoon with a total of 8 to 14 inches of snowfall. The heaviest snowfall totals in the metro area are expected to be east of Interstate 25. Friday morning's commute will especially feel this storm.
> 
> The Eastern Plains will be hard hit with areas from Lamar to Julesburg having the potential for 12 to 24 inches of new snowfall combined with winds gusting to 40 mph. Travel difficulties and highway closures are possible Thursday night and Friday.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1438198 said:


> You CO boys are going to be getting inches per hr it looks like.


Not holding my breathe based on a whimsical forecast......


----------



## stang2244

Just starting over in Thornton....


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1438390 said:


> Just starting over in Thornton....


Started up at home about 15m ago, looks like a upslope system, has the signs of a money maker....


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1438202 said:


> Not holding my breathe based on a whimsical forecast......


lol

Conditions went south fast here. In a matter of 2 hrs or less the temp dropped 5 degrees to below freezing and the gravel is already turned white.

92% humidity and climbing, NW winds at 20.
Sounds like a storm to me.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1438405 said:


> Started up at home about 15m ago, looks like a upslope system, has the signs of a money maker....


Looks like a good chance that we'll get two pushes out of the deal before the weekend is over.

Calling for 4 tonight and another 4 tomorrow/night.

My sub picked up two commercials today. 
I'll be his sub on those if he needs a hand.

Looks like I'll be rollin out no later than 12 am.


----------



## SMS

Remember guys, push it all into one giant pile in the middle of the parking lot, then give me a call and I'll come turn it into water! Haha.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1438444 said:


> Looks like a good chance that we'll get two pushes out of the deal before the weekend is over.
> 
> Calling for 4 tonight and another 4 tomorrow/night.
> 
> My sub picked up two commercials today.
> I'll be his sub on those if he needs a hand.
> 
> Looks like I'll be rollin out no later than 12 am.


Heading out @ 2a, if this thing pans out the way they say it could be a 4 round storm for some of my accounts. Cha Ching $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

I got a call today from a vendor who's in Mass that I use at work, last month we did $145K with him and he's sending me 24 Maine Lobster tails and 12# of Sea Scallops.


----------



## stang2244

BUFF;1438508 said:


> Heading out @ 2a, if this thing pans out the way they say it could be a 4 round storm for some of my accounts. Cha Ching $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> I got a call today from a vendor who's in Mass that I use at work, last month we did $145K with him and he's sending me 24 Maine Lobster tails and 12# of Sea Scallops.


That's awesome! I'm not a seafood guy but that kinda thing is always bada$$ to get!


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1438512 said:


> That's awesome! I'm not a seafood guy but that kinda thing is always bada$$ to get!


My son asked me what does Lobster taste like, I told him like Crawdads.....He said let me guess Crawdads taste like Lobster.......I guess I've done a good job with him, he's 13yrs old....


----------



## stang2244

Haha well done


----------



## RepoMan1968

you CO guys better get out there , the sh*t is piling up !


----------



## BUFF

Let the games begin........ not thrilled about the wind but whatever, just hope my shovel guy doesn't weez out on me.


----------



## LoneCowboy

2:45am
4-6 on the ground, snowing like hell, windy as all get out

i'm sure it's going to be FUN


----------



## rob_cook2001

A foot here... usual shoveler bull ****, what a storm


----------



## nridler

I would guess i've got about 10in. Still coming down. A couple pics of me plowing the drive.


----------



## BPS#1

We probably got 5 to 6 as forecasted. 
We had enough drifting its hard to say.


I just got home, going to bed. Chance of round two tonight.
Show me the money.


----------



## LoneCowboy

12-14" of ******* heavy snow

12 hours to do what normally takes about 5. (albeit a lot fo places had to be done twice)


----------



## lilpusher

Well I'm happy at least someone in this country got some snow. Btw it's been kinda slow here in Indy so if anyone needs help I'd consider coming out just so I can push something other than a broom in the shop


----------



## LoneCowboy

we're at 2.5x of normal here in Longmont
and 5x of last year.
This winter is never going to end.

In city that rarely even gets a 6 inch storm.
we've had a 10 (halloween) a 12 (christmas) and an easy 12-14 today.


----------



## BPS#1

The areas with the greatest accumulation have been on the Front Range and Foothills. As of 5:35 p.m. these are the snow totals for the following cities:

http://www.9news.com/news/local/article/246823/346/SNOW-TOTALS-Find-out-the-latest-numbers

Holy sheet, Jamestown.... 35''


----------



## BPS#1

We were forecasted for another 2 to 5 or 3 to 6 depending on where you looked.

But the "updated" version is for less than 1.
Damn, I need payup payup payup


----------



## ERWbuilders

Send some of that...whats it called again??? oh yea SNOW over this way....with only 2 pushes for us this winter....were hungry...literally and going crazy on top of that!


----------



## ERWbuilders

lilpusher;1439337 said:


> Well I'm happy at least someone in this country got some snow. Btw it's been kinda slow here in Indy so if anyone needs help I'd consider coming out just so I can push something other than a broom in the shop


I will second that...16 hr drive, cover my fuel round trip at least...dont care if i make too much money..just want to plow some snow lol


----------



## BPS#1

Head north young men, head north.


I hear AK has a few extra flakes to spare.


----------



## LoneCowboy

holy crap
another few inches overnight

i'm am so sick of this crap


----------



## BUFF

nridler;1438941 said:


> I would guess i've got about 10in. Still coming down. A couple pics of me plowing the drive.


Plowing a driveway with a skid always seemed to look like a good way to go until I saw one that slid into a ditch, not so good......... I drive by a place all the time where the guy has a skid, yesterday morning he's out there whipping around doing his thing. About two hours later I dirve by and he has "2" 3/4 ton Chevys hooked up to it trying to pull it out of a ditch, he must of gotten a little with all that spinning around.


----------



## stang2244

BUFF;1440003 said:


> Plowing a driveway with a skid always seemed to look like a good way to go until I saw one that slid into a ditch, not so good......... I drive by a place all the time where the guy has a skid, yesterday morning he's out there whipping around doing his thing. About two hours later I dirve by and he has "2" 3/4 ton Chevys hooked up to it trying to pull it out of a ditch, he must of gotten a little with all that spinning around.


I tell ya what, with just plain dirt tires they slide around way more than I'd like. I think snow tires are key but they arent cheap.

On another note.... That was a good couple of days but I'm glad it's over!!!


----------



## rob_cook2001

It's not over for me yet .... what a storm


----------



## BUFF

BUFF;1436769 said:


> No, no, Friday is shorts and Hawaiian shirt day it can't snow.


Well so much for wearing shorts and a Hawaiin shirt yesterday.......Had 10-14" to push in the morning, another 5-6" in the afternoon and this morning 2-5" depending where I was. Had 15hrs straight plowing yesterday and another 6hrs this morning. Looking forward to nothing for the next day or so. Guess I'll have to try the shorts thing on Friday when I go to the show........

I do about 2.5miles of road for a HOA, yesterday morning they had 10" with 2-3ft drifts in areas. They was a couple times ****** needed a little extra juice, 2nd gear, and a size 14 mashing the peddle to the floor. The 460 did some drinking.........burned through about 10gallons of gas in 2hrs to do the HOA.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1440013 said:


> I tell ya what, with just plain dirt tires they slide around way more than I'd like. I think snow tires are key but they arent cheap.
> 
> On another note.... That was a good couple of days but I'm glad it's over!!!


I'm sure once you get somemore seat time you'll be "drifting" the Cat.......I know how you kids are.

I was talking to my son last night about the day, he asked how much I made so I told him 1/2 my fishing trip to Alaska will be paid for by the storm. I asked him how much he has tucked away, he comes back with aren't you paying for me?


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1440020 said:


> Well so much for wearing shorts and a Hawaiin shirt yesterday.......Had 10-14" to push in the morning, another 5-6" in the afternoon and this morning 2-5" depending where I was. Had 15hrs straight plowing yesterday and another 6hrs this morning. Looking forward to nothing for the next day or so. Guess I'll have to try the shorts thing on Friday when I go to the show........
> 
> I do about 2.5miles of road for a HOA, yesterday morning they had 10" with 2-3ft drifts in areas. They was a couple times ****** needed a little extra juice, 2nd gear, and a size 14 mashing the peddle to the floor. The 460 did some drinking.........burned through about 10gallons of gas in 2hrs to do the HOA.


Lucky B____ payup payup payup

I had a couple drifts my diesel opened up the governor. It was a little wetter snow than the last couple. 
Good for you getting all those hours. I'd have liked another round early this morning.


----------



## LoneCowboy

a good 12-15" of heavy wet snow

on the plus side the billing is amazing.
they are mostly going to be pissed, what can I tell you?

in today's longmont paper they say "oh, another double digit snowstorm, we've had like 10 since 1990/91 or about one very other year."

Journalists are stupid because of course three of them are THIS SEASON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and we haven't hit the snowy month of the year.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1440054 said:


> Lucky B____ payup payup payup
> 
> I had a couple drifts my diesel opened up the governor. It was a little wetter snow than the last couple.
> Good for you getting all those hours. I'd have liked another round early this morning.


After about 8hrs I've had enough, 12hrs it becomes insanity, 15hrs time for a really long sleeve shirt and a padded room........Today was a walk in the park.........


----------



## mjstef

stang2244;1440013 said:


> I tell ya what, with just plain dirt tires they slide around way more than I'd like. I think snow tires are key but they arent cheap.
> 
> On another note.... That was a good couple of days but I'm glad it's over!!!


Tire chains are the answer............................


----------



## stang2244

mjstef;1440108 said:


> Tire chains are the answer............................


I agree in some spots but these are all residential accounts and I've heard those can mark up the blacktop and concrete.


----------



## mjstef

stang2244;1440124 said:


> I agree in some spots but these are all residential accounts and I've heard those can mark up the blacktop and concrete.


Why you using a skiddy on resi accounts? Af your gonna do that at least throw a blower on it.. Seems a PITA to have to haul a trailer around on chitty roads and load & unload a skiddy all day. I though you where playing in your own drive.


----------



## stang2244

mjstef;1440125 said:


> Why you using a skiddy on resi accounts? Af your gonna do that at least throw a blower on it.. Seems a PITA to have to haul a trailer around on chitty roads and load & unload a skiddy all day. I though you where playing in your own drive.


Ya this is a little different setup. It's 90 accounts in one development so I don't move it after I drop it. Blower would be great but I'm still getting used to the plow.


----------



## Sandbrew

*Conifer snow 40+ inches*

Here's a couple pics for all the guys without snow. Somewhere around 40 inches fell.

First pics a nice drift on Friday afternoon

Second pic my neighbors fulls sized Tahoe left pile and Subaru Outback next to my plow.

130+ inches so far this season.

March and April average over 36 inches each. Migh run out of places to stack it.

Sandbrew


----------



## BUFF

Sandbrew;1440300 said:


> Here's a couple pics for all the guys without snow. Somewhere around 40 inches fell.
> 
> First pics a nice drift on Friday afternoon
> 
> Second pic my neighbors fulls sized Tahoe left pile and Subaru Outback next to my plow.
> 
> 130+ inches so far this season.
> 
> March and April average over 36 inches each. Migh run out of places to stack it.
> 
> Sandbrew


Simply awesome, looks like a tractor with a blower would be handy.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Well I made it. We did a midnight to 6pm shift, went home, then did a 5am to 7pm. I think we would still be out there pushing if I hadn't got that second pusher.

Officially, we ended up with 22" in Monument but we had 5-6 ft drifts. I've got some vids going up in a minute.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Here is one of the side by side runs that we made with the two pushers. It's something we will be doing a lot more of in the future. 24 feet wide = production!


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1440481 said:


> Here is one of the side by side runs that we made with the two pushers. It's something we will be doing a lot more of in the future. 24 feet wide = production!


Now that's moving some $h!t, pretty effective..
Whens the next one showing up.......

I tried to get some video with a GoPro I picked up, it would have helped if I pushed the right button.....


----------



## rob_cook2001

What a wet heavy snow.... the 10ft box broke the s650 in good lol. I have huge piles everywhere.
Spent 5 hours loading a dump truck last night and probably need to spend 10 tonight.
I need a snow bucket something fierce. Glad everyone got to make some money. Dedicated snow
Tires for the skid will be coming soon ! 
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy

cold_and_tired;1440481 said:


> Here is one of the side by side runs that we made with the two pushers. It's something we will be doing a lot more of in the future. 24 feet wide = production!


that's a LOT of snow in a HUGE pile
did the backhoe run out of traction or was he supposed to be stopping there?


----------



## BPS#1

cold_and_tired;1440481 said:


> Here is one of the side by side runs that we made with the two pushers. It's something we will be doing a lot more of in the future. 24 feet wide = production!


Looks good.

I look at my apartments and the very long runs we have to make there for a place to stack the snow. I know that I need a pusher in the worst kind of a way.
But there is no way to be fiscally responsible with the loader or back hoe to push it.
I don't have enough work for one and snow sure isn't some thing that can be counted on!


----------



## cold_and_tired

We meant to stop there. From that run, everything has to make a 90 degree turn and go to the pile. We have to stagger things out or else you can bury yourself pretty easy.


----------



## SMS

rob_cook2001;1440572 said:


> What a wet heavy snow.... the 10ft box broke the s650 in good lol. I have huge piles everywhere.
> Spent 5 hours loading a dump truck last night and probably need to spend 10 tonight.
> I need a snow bucket something fierce. Glad everyone got to make some money. Dedicated snow
> Tires for the skid will be coming soon !
> Robert


Are these dump trucks you own, or are you subcontracting the hauling?


----------



## BUFF

SMS;1440708 said:


> Are these dump trucks you own, or are you subcontracting the hauling?


Sounds like the stage has been set for a sales pitch.


----------



## SMS

What?.... No way.....


----------



## LoneCowboy

You can buy my big ass dump truck.
it's quite well set up for snow, holds a lot more than normal and they aren't doing any weigh stations when it's 20 below out.

just saying, not that i would EVER be overweight. no no, not me.


----------



## SMS

10 hours of loading my machine means you would have a snow pile of roughly 100 dump truck loads... That's a very large pile of snow.

If you had 30 truck loads worth, it would take about 3 - 3.5 hrs to melt it.


----------



## BPS#1

So Dave hows your left leg feeling?

30% chance of more tomorrow night.



> Monday Night: A 30 percent chance of snow, mainly after 11pm


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1440728 said:


> So Dave hows your left leg feeling?
> 
> 30% chance of more tomorrow night.


No issue's with it, take a couple Advil every 4-5hrs and all is good.

It can't snow, I washed and put everything away.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1440731 said:


> It can't snow, I washed and put everything away.


Thats why it will snow. lol

I couldn't believe all the clowns at the car wash yesterday, and the roads are still wet and very sloppy. Wasting their money.

I don't imagine you use a car wash for your plow, truck and spreader.


----------



## mjstef

I MIGHT wash my rigs this week. Where having one of your winters this year. Normally isn't worth wasting the $$$$ till spring here but we have been having weeks on end of dry roads instead of days......


----------



## BPS#1

The most snow to fall from this event was in Pinecliffe, Colorado where 50.5 inches of snow was recored!

http://www.bheberto.com/brendansweather.php


----------



## rob_cook2001

The truck is a subs... how do you bill for melting? By the yard or by the hour????


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1440737 said:


> Thats why it will snow. lol
> 
> I couldn't believe all the clowns at the car wash yesterday, and the roads are still wet and very sloppy. Wasting their money.
> 
> I don't imagine you use a car wash for your plow, truck and spreader.


Got a Honda powered pressure washer, the only way to go.


----------



## SMS

rob_cook2001;1440770 said:


> The truck is a subs... how do you bill for melting? By the yard or by the hour????


I bill by the hour, based on melting between 80-100 yards per hour, depending on ice content.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Will u come to northglenn??? If so pm me on a price and how soon u could do it...


----------



## SMS

rob_cook2001;1440854 said:


> Will u come to northglenn??? If so pm me on a price and how soon u could do it...


I PM'd you, let me know if it didn't come through.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I didn't get it


----------



## SMS

rob_cook2001;1440887 said:


> I didn't get it


I've tried twice to PM you... Could you give me a call at 719-351-9763.


----------



## BPS#1

SMS some sites have a limit on the number of posts required before PMs are turned on.

I don't know what this site is, but would assume its some where in the 20 to 50 range.


----------



## SMS

That could be it, I hit submit and it goes to the next screen, but it doesn't work...


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1437656 said:


> glad you got the clutch in her Paul... I have to do a clutch in my 2012 in a few week, want to help? lol
> 
> Guys I will come eat and i might even go to the show, couldn't hurt to learn a little about that business.
> I noticed you guys talking about it, when is it??
> 
> All this talk about older trucks thought i would mention something, I am looking for a clean 94-2000 f-250 or 350 in good shape, must be 4x4, would like a diesel but would take a 460, and must be under like 115k miles. If anyone knows of anything let me know.
> Thanks
> Robert


Hey Robert,
95 F-250 XLT, PSD, Auto, Reg Cab, 97K on the clock, $8k. It looks really clean 
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/2836508556.html

David


----------



## mjstef

This would take care of some snow. They are Klimov VK-1 jet engines from Mig-15s...............


----------



## BUFF

mjstef;1440982 said:


> This would take care of some snow. They are Klimov VK-1 jet engines from Mig-15s...............


Defiantly looks like Russian surplus stuff, the ch!t you can do without OSHA looking out for your employees.

This would also melt some snow but at a much lower rate ........oh yeah.


----------



## mjstef

BUFF;1440981 said:


> Hey Robert,
> 95 F-250 XLT, PSD, Auto, Reg Cab, 97K on the clock, $8k. It looks really clean
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/2836508556.html
> 
> David


That guy is nuts!! I bought my Crew Cab 1 ton with the same miles on it AND a gear vendors overdrive for 7K 18 months ago!!!


----------



## BUFF

mjstef;1440996 said:


> That guy is nuts!! I bought my Crew Cab 1 ton with the same miles on it AND a gear vendors overdrive for 7K 18 months ago!!!


He may be a little high, I'm me he married a horse bimbo who needed a Crew Cab to haul the dog around. And sounds like you got a smoken deal.


----------



## mjstef

*Hey Buff, You like the new shovel crew i hired???????*


----------



## mjstef

BUFF;1441000 said:


> He may be a little high, I'm me he married a horse bimbo who needed a Crew Cab to haul the dog around. And sounds like you got a smoken deal.


I'm sill loving my $2,500 94 250 XLT Gasser with 76,000 miles....


----------



## PatrickC

I'm still loving my Harley, beer, and a cute little blond


----------



## BUFF

mjstef;1441002 said:


> *Hey Buff, You like the new shovel crew i hired???????*


Very impression, nice uniforms but looks like the could get just a little cold, but it looks like they know how to grip a piece of wood.


----------



## PatrickC

The boys over in Chicago are hoping for 12" on valentines day, makes one wonder 12" of snow or just sayin


----------



## LoneCowboy

mjstef;1440996 said:


> That guy is nuts!! I bought my Crew Cab 1 ton with the same miles on it AND a gear vendors overdrive for 7K 18 months ago!!!


Montana is a LOT cheaper than Denver metro. (I used to live in Bozeman)
and
our trucks don't typically have 100,000 miles of dirt roads on them.

Just saying.


----------



## BUFF

PatrickC;1441020 said:


> The boys over in Chicago are hoping for 12" on valentines day, makes one wonder 12" of snow or just sayin


Oh that's bad.......


----------



## PatrickC

Flowers would be easier to receive, I spit whiskey all over roflmao


----------



## BPS#1

mjstef;1440996 said:


> That guy is nuts!! I bought my Crew Cab 1 ton with the same miles on it AND a gear vendors overdrive for 7K 18 months ago!!!





LoneCowboy;1441021 said:


> Montana is a LOT cheaper than Denver metro. (I used to live in Bozeman)
> and
> our trucks don't typically have 100,000 miles of dirt roads on them.
> 
> Just saying.


Last summer after the wreck when I was truck shopping I had more than one sales guy tell me back in 09 things were a lot softer in the truck market than they are now.
One thing that brought prices up was cash for clunkers. That took a lot of good used vehicles off the road. Now the good used stuff brings more.

Remember the wife's escape? We bought it under book in 07. By 09 its value was under payoff. I was pretty pissed. Then in late 10 it was back up some, and in 11 its value was back to way over payoff.


----------



## BPS#1

patrickc;1441020 said:


> the boys over in chicago are hoping for 12" on valentines day, makes one wonder 12" of snow or just sayin





buff;1441022 said:


> oh that's bad.......





patrickc;1441041 said:


> flowers would be easier to receive, i spit whiskey all over roflmao


roflmfao!!!!!!!


----------



## BUFF

*Snow??????*

From what I've seen if it does snow tonight it's going to be not much of anything, maybe a shoveling/sand-salt event at best. Personally I'd rather not get up early and sleep in till 5:30.


----------



## BUFF

*Snow??????*

From what I've seen if it does snow tonight it's going to be not much of anything, maybe a shoveling/sand-salt event at best. Personally I'd rather not get up early and sleep in till 5:30.


----------



## rob_cook2001

..5 inches my a$$...2in here and falling


----------



## BPS#1

Its snowed all night and still only a dusting.
Thats how light its been.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1442016 said:


> ..5 inches my a$$...2in here and falling


Up at 2a and nothing, at 4a Brian calls to say get your @$$ going. Got about 3" in the Niwot area, easy money storm.......


----------



## LoneCowboy

****, 1/2" my a$$
easy 1-2" (although it was light and fluffy).
was way behind.
had to wake Dave up, barely got a hold of my shoveler and then after we finish up, go to breakfast, coming home from breakfast realize.................

oh crap, I forgot 2 places (both resi's, no big deal) so had to run back and do those.

oppsss

this winter is never going to end.


----------



## BPS#1

Oh stop beachin. 


Send me all the money you don't want. 
I'll put it to good use.

I'd have gladly taken another 3 saturday and another 3 today.

We ended up with .5 to .75, I did sidewalks at 2 places.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1442189 said:


> I'd have gladly taken another 3 saturday and another 3 today.
> 
> We ended up with .5 to .75, I did sidewalks at 2 places.


You'll get yours, it just a matter of time.

Had a slight encounter this morning, clipped a raccoon with the blade doing about 35mph...unlike cats they don't land on there feet.


----------



## BPS#1

:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## bsuds

Got about 4"s so far in golden and it's still snowing.


----------



## BUFF

Still snowing kind of steady in the Niwot area. Might end up with some shoveling later on if it keeps up.
Nice little surprise.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Had 3-4 inches in northglenn. Andy was out stacking piles with me while I loaded a dumptruck 
And it hit hard around 10,30. Another no sleep night...


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1442280 said:


> Had 3-4 inches in northglenn. Andy was out stacking piles with me while I loaded a dumptruck
> And it hit hard around 10,30. Another no sleep night...


The piles sure were a little hard this morning, just glad I spent the time to stack them back as far I as I could Saturday. Some of the rezi's on the other hand are about of room and the driveways are getting pretty small.


----------



## LoneCowboy

BUFF;1442283 said:


> The piles sure were a little hard this morning, just glad I spent the time to stack them back as far I as I could Saturday. Some of the rezi's on the other hand are about of room and the driveways are getting pretty small.


yep
we get notice of another impending storm and I'm going to have to move some piles with tractors. (and they get to pay)
simply running out of room.


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1442332 said:


> yep
> we get notice of another impending storm and I'm going to have to move some piles with tractors. (and they get to pay)
> simply running out of room.


That's what I was hoping you'd say, the rezi by you and on the one on the north end to town need it. You better fire up the big @$$ red dump......


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

So I drove down to littleton on sunday to watch the super bowl. I had the plow on the truck I did 2 driveways on my way down there. I spent about an hour and a half clearing the road for my folks and their nighbors. One of the nighbors who's house I had not plowed in front came up to my truck pissed wanting to know who I worked for he thought I worked for JEFFCO. I had to get in his face I let him I was just helping out. So I guess in the nighborhood they shovel the gutters to keep the water flowing and I got snow in the gutters and he was pissed for his nighbors. I had plowed in front of 20 homes and they were really happy execpt for homeboy who was not effected WTF.


----------



## LoneCowboy

BUFF;1442341 said:


> That's what I was hoping you'd say, the rezi by you and on the one on the north end to town need it. You better fire up the big @$$ red dump......


resi's aren't willing to pay for it I don't even ask
their driveway just gets smaller and smaller.
i was talking about commercials

but yeah, i know exactly which ones you are talking about, the one on the north I have that problem every year.


----------



## BPS#1

Better call that melter man. 
With what Rob has he'll have a long day or two.



Other than the drifts and the piles most of ours is melted already.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1442040 said:


> Its snowed all night and still only a dusting.
> Thats how light its been.


Wind, Nebraska sucking?????


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1442604 said:


> Wind, Nebraska sucking?????


No wind, conditions weren't right I guess.

It was flurryin when I went to bed, at 1 when I got up to check, at 4 when I got up to check.
At 5:30 when I headed into town to hit a couple sidewalks.
Finally petered out around 9.

Only .5 to .75 of an inch.

Oh and NE always sucks. :salute:


----------



## BUFF

*30%*

30% for Saturday/Sunday, based on last nights prediction who knows what it'll be.........


----------



## SMS

Have any of you fella's seen one of these machines in action? I'm thinking about doing a demo for you guys so you can see what it can do in person. It's really impressive. All I would need is a good spot to do it that has snow (probably shouldn't be hard). Would any of you have a good location you could lend me, and would you guys want to come see it?


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1442645 said:


> 30% for Saturday/Sunday, based on last nights prediction who knows what it'll be.........


20% here.

Means 70% to 80% of NADA. :laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

SMS;1442647 said:


> Have any of you fella's seen one of these machines in action? I'm thinking about doing a demo for you guys so you can see what it can do in person. It's really impressive. All I would need is a good spot to do it that has snow (probably shouldn't be hard). Would any of you have a good location you could lend me, and would you guys want to come see it?


If I can make it fit my schedule I'd come watch.

At this point I don't see myself being a customer. Unless we had an unbelievable winter accumulation.
On rare occasion I've seen the city haul some out in dumps but other wise every one lets it melt natural.


----------



## BUFF

SMS;1442647 said:


> Have any of you fella's seen one of these machines in action? I'm thinking about doing a demo for you guys so you can see what it can do in person. It's really impressive. All I would need is a good spot to do it that has snow (probably shouldn't be hard). Would any of you have a good location you could lend me, and would you guys want to come see it?


I currently don't have any need but I'd sure go check it out.


----------



## BPS#1

SMS;1442647 said:


> Have any of you fella's seen one of these machines in action? I'm thinking about doing a demo for you guys so you can see what it can do in person. It's really impressive. All I would need is a good spot to do it that has snow (probably shouldn't be hard). Would any of you have a good location you could lend me, and would you guys want to come see it?


You buy lunch at Famous Dave's and I'm sure A LOT of folks would show. Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1442669 said:


> You buy lunch at Famous Dave's and I'm sure A LOT of folks would show. Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


Uh......they don't have a salad bar for you.........


----------



## SMS

I realize this may not fit with everyone's region. Scheduling wise what works better, weekends or during the week?


----------



## rob_cook2001

I am still trying to convince kingsoopers that meeting is a good choice.. I am sure they would 
let us do a demo though! 
Robert


----------



## BUFF

SMS;1442682 said:


> I realize this may not fit with everyone's region. Scheduling wise what works better, weekends or during the week?





rob_cook2001;1442684 said:


> I am still trying to convince kingsoopers that meeting is a good choice.. I am sure they would
> let us do a demo though!
> Robert


Sounds like you guys need to hook it up.

I'm good most anytime except Sunday, the wife likes to have at least one day week.


----------



## SMS

I think I drooled on my keyboard a little on accident when you said famous daves, lol. Must be dinner time.


----------



## SMS

rob_cook2001;1442684 said:


> I am still trying to convince kingsoopers that meeting is a good choice.. I am sure they would
> let us do a demo though!
> Robert


If they would let us that would be good. Its a much easier sale once they see it happen. I think we could arrange some lunch too. Weekends work the best for me, but I can do it anytime really.


----------



## BUFF

SMS;1442696 said:


> If they would let us that would be good. Its a much easier sale once they see it happen. I think we could arrange some lunch too. Weekends work the best for me, but I can do it anytime really.


No need for you to buy lunch, if I can make I'll pickup yours.


----------



## stang2244

I too would come check it out. This storm was light and easy but I think I'm gonna sleep for 24hrs straight. 

SMS-- the first thing on the 9news website says "Plowing Delemna: Where to Put Snow Around Schools"
I immediately thought of you. Call em and show em what you can do.


----------



## SMS

stang2244;1442724 said:


> I too would come check it out. This storm was light and easy but I think I'm gonna sleep for 24hrs straight.
> 
> SMS-- the first thing on the 9news website says "Plowing Delemna: Where to Put Snow Around Schools"
> I immediately thought of you. Call em and show em what you can do.


Thanks for the heads up, I'll look into that.

Would it be too soon to set this up for Saturday, or would it be better to do it next week or next weekend?


----------



## BUFF

SMS;1442729 said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I'll look into that.
> 
> Would it be too soon to set this up for Saturday, or would it be better to do it next week or next weekend?


They're calling for snow Sat/Sun, so Sat would make sense, I think....


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1442674 said:


> Uh......they don't have a salad bar for you.........


Do I look like a salad chomper to you? :laughing: :laughing:

Or are you insinuating that I should eat more salad?


----------



## BPS#1

SMS;1442729 said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I'll look into that.
> 
> Would it be too soon to set this up for Saturday, or would it be better to do it next week or next weekend?


What time of the day?

I might be able to tie it with a trip to Longmont any way.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1442738 said:


> Or are you insinuating that I should eat more salad?


Or less Cheese Burgers and Sweet Tea.


----------



## RepoMan1968

been watchin this thread for a week now . havent seen any pictures of the big one lately .


----------



## BUFF

RepoMan1968;1442745 said:


> been watchin this thread for a week now . havent seen any pictures of the big one lately .


We've been busy plowing, invoicing, counting money and a little sleep in between......:laughing::laughing:

But yeah been a little lax with taking pics, tried to take some video but had a operator issue and pushed the wrong button.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1442744 said:


> Or less Cheese Burgers and Sweet Tea.


Never.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1442754 said:


> Never.


After you hit 40 that will change, trust me it will.


----------



## RepoMan1968

BUFF;1442751 said:


> We've been busy plowing, invoicing, counting money and a little sleep in between......:laughing::laughing:
> 
> But yeah been a little lax with taking pics, tried to take some video but had a operator issue and pushed the wrong button.


rub it in why dont ya :laughing::laughing:


----------



## SMS

I'll keep you guys posted about details on the demo.


----------



## BPS#1

Saturday night/sunday 80% chance of NADA.


Monday night/tuesday 80% chance of NADA.

Surely one of them will bring us some white gold.


----------



## BUFF

RepoMan1968;1442822 said:


> rub it in why dont ya :laughing::laughing:


Being an opportunist it comes naturally.


----------



## LoneCowboy

So, Dave made me do some research
2010-2011 season storms, total of about 25"

Thursday 12-30-10
Friday 12-31-10
Sunday 1-9-11
Monday 1-10-11
Friday 2-25 
Wednesday 1-19-11
Monday 1-31-11
Thursday 2-3-11
Sunday 2-6-11
Tuesday 2-8-11

10 storms, none of which had more than 3", maybe 25" total of snow.

so far this season
Tuesday 1-17-12
Friday 2-3-12
Saturday 2-4-12
Tuesday 2-7-12
Wednesday 10-26
Wednesday 11-2
Monday 12-19
Thursday 12-22
Wednesday 1-11
Thursday 12-1-11
Saturday 12-3-11

those are all the storms from this year,11 storms about 60" of ******* snow

so, for all that
i ran my income statement.
The billing is similar (i cut way back this year) but the results aren't.
more than 1/2 goes to my guys. Shovelers, plow subs, etc
Of that 1/2 that's left, i have to pay fuel (not broken out), wear and tear on tractors and trucks, tires, plow parts and maintenance and cost of materials (salt). (which I actually haven't bought any cuz i had so much left over from last year) and about 1/2 of what's left in insurance. 

yeah,
great ******* business.
maybe 10% margin in a good year
and I'm expensive as hell. I figure on billing $150/hour plus for a plow truck/skid steer, $120/hour for a small tractor and $40 to $45 for a shoveler.
for this I get up at 3am???????
cannot wait for this season to be over and I'm out.


----------



## stang2244

LoneCowboy;1443137 said:


> So, Dave made me do some research
> 2010-2011 season storms, total of about 25"
> 
> Thursday 12-30-10
> Friday 12-31-10
> Sunday 1-9-11
> Monday 1-10-11
> Friday 2-25
> Wednesday 1-19-11
> Monday 1-31-11
> Thursday 2-3-11
> Sunday 2-6-11
> Tuesday 2-8-11
> 
> 10 storms, none of which had more than 3", maybe 25" total of snow.
> 
> so far this season
> Tuesday 1-17-12
> Friday 2-3-12
> Saturday 2-4-12
> Tuesday 2-7-12
> Wednesday 10-26
> Wednesday 11-2
> Monday 12-19
> Thursday 12-22
> Wednesday 1-11
> Thursday 12-1-11
> Saturday 12-3-11
> 
> those are all the storms from this year,11 storms about 60" of ******* snow
> 
> so, for all that
> i ran my income statement.
> The billing is similar (i cut way back this year) but the results aren't.
> more than 1/2 goes to my guys. Shovelers, plow subs, etc
> Of that 1/2 that's left, i have to pay fuel (not broken out), wear and tear on tractors and trucks, tires, plow parts and maintenance and cost of materials (salt). (which I actually haven't bought any cuz i had so much left over from last year) and about 1/2 of what's left in insurance.
> 
> yeah,
> great ******* business.
> maybe 10% margin in a good year
> and I'm expensive as hell. I figure on billing $150/hour plus for a plow truck/skid steer, $120/hour for a small tractor and $40 to $45 for a shoveler.
> for this I get up at 3am???????
> cannot wait for this season to be over and I'm out.


That is not encouraging to hear. I only deal with shovelers and now 1 skid that I run, but I can definitely understand hating the snow if it only meant a 10% profit margin.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Only 10%..... something isn't clicking...... I make more subbing


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1443144 said:


> That is not encouraging to hear. I only deal with shovelers and now 1 skid that I run, but I can definitely understand hating the snow if it only meant a 10% profit margin.


I think there's a cut off point/balance that comes into play, at least that's what I'm seeing with me. I've added 6 more accounts this year that aren't nut busters in any way, with the exception of one they're all with in line with what I had last year so not a lot of windshield time/fuel. 
Still have the same insurance cost, a little more fuel, little more wear and tear, more materials but I'm currently 2X of what I billed out all last season.
Then again running a one man show and it's a second income/job too.


----------



## LoneCowboy

stang2244;1443144 said:


> That is not encouraging to hear. I only deal with shovelers and now 1 skid that I run, but I can definitely understand hating the snow if it only meant a 10% profit margin.


run your own math on your own numbers
personally I thought they were better than that, but they've never been good.


----------



## BPS#1

rob_cook2001;1443160 said:


> Only 10%..... something isn't clicking......


For sure.

Our last storm grossed $2200.

After sub, shovel wages, fuel and paying this month's entire business insurance premium I'm left with many times 10%.
A very handsome daily wage for the owner. 
Too bad it doesn't come around more often.


----------



## stang2244

LoneCowboy;1443175 said:


> run your own math on your own numbers
> personally I thought they were better than that, but they've never been good.


I'm gonna take a look and see where I'm at. I expect it to be lower than summer since all my fixed costs are still there but my monthly gross is much less.


----------



## LoneCowboy

BPS#1;1443178 said:


> For sure.
> 
> Our last storm grossed $2200.
> 
> After sub, shovel wages, fuel and paying this month's entire business insurance premium I'm left with many times 10%.
> A very handsome daily wage for the owner.
> Too bad it doesn't come around more often.


and the truck and equipment usage was free?


----------



## BPS#1

LoneCowboy;1443604 said:


> and the truck and equipment usage was free?


Even figuring that we're still well over 10%.

I bill $100 for plow truck and $45 for shoveling.


----------



## BUFF

*Next round......*

Saw some conflicting probability of snow for the Sat/Sun and again Tues/Weds, but what else is new. The local talent seems to think not much for the weekend and more significant snow fall for Tues/Weds. Would be kind of nice having a couple storms spaced out a couple days.


----------



## rob_cook2001

It's nice to sleep now and again...


----------



## rob_cook2001

What time for famous saves tomorrow?? Hw 7 right?


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1444017 said:


> What time for famous saves tomorrow?? Hw 7 right?


I might be heading out to Watkins in the morning to look at a pickup, waiting to hear back from the guy to set it up. 
If it does happen is there someplace further south we can hook up? It's not a area I'm all that familar with so I have no idea whats down there.


----------



## LoneCowboy

you need another pickup??????????


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1444147 said:


> you need another pickup??????????


It's for my daughter to drive, she get her permit in a month. I'd rather have her drive something made out of steel rather than a little POS, and that's what she wants ot drive.


----------



## stang2244

David- When will you know if you're gonna head east in the morning? I don't know of anything specific in Denver we can grab food but I'm sure we could find something. I'd say lets do 11:30 whether it's up at Daves or down in Denver somewhere. What do you think? And BPS are you in?


----------



## BPS#1

Far as I know I'm in. Should be me and another guy, maybe 2 guys.

Found out today that I've got bronchitis, so I won't be doing any thing strenuous thats for sure.
What if we did lunch later rather than earlier? Say 1 or 2 pm at Famous Daves.
Friday is the last day, I think they start packing it in towards the end of the show.


----------



## BPS#1

This storm timing is my favorite, plowing apartments is much easier at night than during the day.



> The National Weather Service in Cheyenne has issued a Winter
> Weather Advisory for snow... which is in effect from 5 PM Friday to 11
> am MST Saturday.
> 
> * Timing... Friday evening through Saturday morning
> 
> * total snow accumulations... 3 to 5 inches can be expected over
> the lower elevations of Laramie and Platte counties.


----------



## stang2244

BPS#1;1444255 said:


> Far as I know I'm in. Should be me and another guy, maybe 2 guys.
> 
> Found out today that I've got bronchitis, so I won't be doing any thing strenuous thats for sure.
> What if we did lunch later rather than earlier? Say 1 or 2 pm at Famous Daves.
> Friday is the last day, I think they start packing it in towards the end of the show.


That would work for me. I'll just plan on getting to the show a bit earlier and then we can meet up at Famous Daves at 2. Then if anyone else just wants to eat they could meet us too. David & Rob- That work?


----------



## rob_cook2001

2 at famous daves... I am there... the one off hw 7 right?


----------



## BUFF

Guys still waiting for a return call, I plan to call again around dinner time but I noticed the truck is no longer on C-List. Hope to have this figured out by 9p tonight,


----------



## BPS#1

rob_cook2001;1444275 said:


> 2 at famous daves... I am there... the one off hw 7 right?


I think so.


----------



## BUFF

BUFF;1444278 said:


> Guys still waiting for a return call, I plan to call again around dinner time but I noticed the truck is no longer on C-List. Hope to have this figured out by 9p tonight,


Truck got sold yesterday so I'm open for anything, hate to suggest it but can we go back to 11am at Daves on HWY 7?


----------



## stang2244

BUFF;1444388 said:


> Truck got sold yesterday so I'm open for anything, hate to suggest it but can we go back to 11am at Daves on HWY 7?


I'm good with 11 at hwy 7 Dave's. Let me know if that's final.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1444412 said:


> I'm good with 11 at hwy 7 Dave's. Let me know if that's final.


Bueller, Bueller........


----------



## BPS#1

Its looking like you guys are on your own with no WY infiltration.

The guys going with me bailed and unless I feel a lot better tomorrow morning from this bronchitis 
I won't be going either. 
Looks like 3 to 5 tomorrow night. I probably should save my energy for plowing all night.


----------



## rob_cook2001

11 at famous daves.... Ill be there, I have a meeting at 1 30 with some new shovel monkeys anyway.
Robert


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1444471 said:


> 11 at famous daves.... Ill be there, I have a meeting at 1 30 with some new shovel monkeys anyway.
> Robert


Arighty then, 11 @ Daves at Hwy 7.

Paul if you do end up going give me a buzz, we can ride down together.


----------



## BPS#1

Will do Dave.


----------



## LoneCowboy

i was going to be in, but I'm out now
Signing a contract with Richie Brothers to get rid of all my equipment (except what I need to finish this snow removal season)

Going Galt


----------



## BUFF

Wow is all I can say....


----------



## LoneCowboy

you can only pound your head against the wall for so long.

after that, you gotta find something else to do


----------



## mjstef

LoneCowboy;1444647 said:


> i was going to be in, but I'm out now
> Signing a contract with Richie Brothers to get rid of all my equipment (except what I need to finish this snow removal season)
> 
> Going Galt


Damn. Hope you make out. From what i have seen at the auctions things are going CHEAP!!!!


----------



## LoneCowboy

yeah
who can tell
but some (most) of my stuff is really specialized and just isn't going to sell (ever) locally

hopefully everyone still believes the economy is going great right up until after the auction.

at some point though, i just want out and need to do something else.

i'm sitting here going thru years of receipts putting them with the correct tractor/truck/trailer and thinking
boy, that mack dump truck is a piece of ****
and so is that New Holland TC45

those two have more receipts than everything else combined.


----------



## stang2244

LoneCowboy;1444885 said:


> yeah
> who can tell
> but some (most) of my stuff is really specialized and just isn't going to sell (ever) locally
> 
> hopefully everyone still believes the economy is going great right up until after the auction.
> 
> at some point though, i just want out and need to do something else.
> 
> i'm sitting here going thru years of receipts putting them with the correct tractor/truck/trailer and thinking
> boy, that mack dump truck is a piece of ****
> and so is that New Holland TC45
> 
> those two have more receipts than everything else combined.


Crazy to hear you are getting out of everything, I thought you just wanted out of snow. I hope the sale goes well. Any plans for future ventures?


----------



## LoneCowboy

you know, you just can't keep lying to yourself (me)
every time i get slightly ahead, something breaks (usually big) and revenue has actually been declining year over year.

and it's never going to get better. More illegal contractors, higher taxes, more government (DOT) ********, forget it, I'm Just tired of fighting it.

I have no ideas for plan b.

i'm wide open if anyone has any good ones?


----------



## mjstef

LoneCowboy;1444917 said:


> you know, you just can't keep lying to yourself (me)
> every time i get slightly ahead, something breaks (usually big) and revenue has actually been declining year over year.
> 
> and it's never going to get better. More illegal contractors, higher taxes, more government (DOT) ********, forget it, I'm Just tired of fighting it.
> 
> I have no ideas for plan b.
> 
> i'm wide open if anyone has any good ones?


One good move would be getting out of the communist mecca of Colorado and away from all the illegals. Without illegals you can make a profit.............Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

As much as I'd like to leave Colo for something less populated there's more work here without having to travel very far.


----------



## mjstef

BUFF;1444972 said:


> As much as I'd like to leave Colo for something less populated there's more work here without having to travel very far.


I'm getting old. I like less work for more $$$$. Did my time in Illegalville. No fun!!!


----------



## LoneCowboy

mjstef;1445050 said:


> I'm getting old. I like less work for more $$$$. Did my time in Illegalville. No fun!!!


truth, big time.

so, of course, somebody today decides they seriously want some of the equipment.

well, you're out of time. You have two days to come up with a serious non-refundable deposit or it's all going to auction.
and don't ******* lowball me, because I'd rather risk the auction.

unbelievable, where was this guy 2 months ago?


----------



## BPS#1

Cowboy what if you downsized to what just you and one good helper can cover?
Of course you may need some shovel monkeys for snow.



I look at growing and having another crew and it frightens me. 
Good reliable help is hard to come by!!!!! as we all know, hell some days most of us would fire ourselves if it would do any good. I think of another crew out running around doing god knows what to my good business name...... I'm not sure I want to go there.


----------



## BPS#1

Its been snowing for a couple hours. Not much accumulation yet. 
NWS says 3 to 6 tonight.

Its already getting it on heavy on the 80 summit.


----------



## LoneCowboy

BPS#1;1445225 said:


> Cowboy what if you downsized to what just you and one good helper can cover?
> Of course you may need some shovel monkeys for snow.
> 
> re.


I already cut back this year to that. Basically my wife and I and one shovel guy. (and Buff subbing a good amount of stuff)

jeebus
anybody see the weather all of a sudden?

snow, snow snow snow arrrrggggggggghhhhhhhhh

Tonight: Snow likely, mainly after 8pm. Cloudy, with a low around 11. East wind around 8 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.

Saturday: A chance of snow and freezing drizzle. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 25. East wind between 3 and 7 mph. Chance of precipitation is 30%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.

Saturday Night: A chance of snow and freezing drizzle. Patchy freezing fog. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 11. Calm wind. Chance of precipitation is 10%.

Sunday: A chance of snow and freezing drizzle before 11am, then a slight chance of snow. Patchy freezing fog before 11am. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 34. Light and variable wind. Chance of precipitation is 20%.

Sunday Night: A 30 percent chance of snow, mainly before 11pm. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 19.


----------



## LoneCowboy

TONIGHT: Cloudy and colder with areas of freezing drizzle and light snow flurries. For areas around Boulder and Longmont 1 to 2 inches of snow is possible by noon Saturday, for Loveland, Greeley, and and Fort Collins 2 to 4 inches of new snow is in the forecast by that time.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1445225 said:


> Cowboy what if you downsized to what just you and one good helper can cover?
> Of course you may need some shovel monkeys for snow.
> 
> I look at growing and having another crew and it frightens me.
> Good reliable help is hard to come by!!!!! as we all know, hell some days most of us would fire ourselves if it would do any good. I think of another crew out running around doing god knows what to my good business name...... I'm not sure I want to go there.


Finding help and expansion was one of the things Robert, Andy and I talked about today at lunch. Hearing the headaches those guys have had and continue to have with shovelers the less appealing it's sounds. At least when I dummy up it won't happen again, something about taking ownership in what you do. Unfortunately not everyone has the same outlook, it's just a check to them.

I'ts starting to snow here, accumulations are spotty, anywhere from a trace to up to 4" depending on who's line your listening to. Could end up with diddly or pounded.......


----------



## BPS#1

LoneCowboy;1445274 said:


> jeebus
> anybody see the weather all of a sudden?
> 
> snow, snow snow snow arrrrggggggggghhhhhhhhh


Other than tonight we are at 20% chance of snow the next 5 to 7 days.

Tonight is like 100%, tomorrow is 60%.


----------



## LoneCowboy

another 1 to 2 inches everywhere.

light and fluffy for a change though


----------



## rob_cook2001

1.5-2 inches of fluffy stuff here..... hope Andy made it through the storm lol


----------



## BPS#1

4 to 5 of very fluffy snow here.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1445831 said:


> 4 to 5 of very fluffy snow here.


So does this mean you're not going to piss and moan about not having any snow for awhile?

I had 2-3" of fluff, the stuff did not want to stack in the bigger property's. Not enough moisture in it.

Personally with 4 days of plowing out of 8 I'm ready for a break, at least a week off would be nice.

I'm down to 10 bags of de-licer, getting low on sand, probably should replace the cutting edge on the blade and need to do truck P-M.

Not complaining at all, just need a few warm days to thoroughly thaw out the truck.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I know the feeling David... my bobcat plow needs a cylinder re built, brothers plow needs a edge.
Both skids and brothers truck need serviced.


----------



## BUFF

Robert are going to have the puddle maker over tomorrow night?

Also I got the box ends figured out for the most part, just need to get my eyes on the heavy blade you're looking at. I was hoping to see one yesterday but we had a slight problem, the show ended @ 1:00 and we got there @ 1:30.:laughing::laughing: 
We still walked around while booths were being broke down and Bob Cat didn't have one. 
There was quite a bit of snow equipment there which was kind of a surprise, but whatever.


----------



## rob_cook2001

No, I brought the plow home. If we get snow ill run both pushers until northern fluid power 
Can rebuild my cylinder. That sucks getting there after they closed lol. I'll get u some pics this week of the plow.
I need to be smart and not spend my plow money on compound turbos for my dodge Haha.
Robert


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1445855 said:


> So does this mean you're not going to piss and moan about not having any snow for awhile?
> 
> I had 2-3" of fluff, the stuff did not want to stack in the bigger property's. Not enough moisture in it.
> 
> Personally with 4 days of plowing out of 8 I'm ready for a break, at least a week off would be nice.
> 
> I'm down to 10 bags of de-licer, getting low on sand, probably should replace the cutting edge on the blade and need to do truck P-M.
> 
> Not complaining at all, just need a few warm days to thoroughly thaw out the truck.


I'll always P & M. Its what I do. :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

I've been giving my apartments a lot of thought and the way long runs we have to do on them. I get paid by the hour so thats not a big deal.

My thinking for next year is to flat rate them all since I've got history on them and know what I'm doing. But I need a pusher. I don't have access to a skid or back hoe or other large loader. (other than rental, thats gonna get pricey real fast) My business does not justify one for any thing other than snow.

What about a back blade on the pickup? I've seen youtube vids of guys with like a 12' rear pull blade that look like they work well.
Any of you guys on the front range have one? or ever used one?
If some one has one I'd like to get a chance to watch it in action.
If can flat rate these 3 places but up production I should come out in the long run.
I can get paid the same as now for less time and that would allow me to take on more customers.
It'd be better to flat rate them than go hourly because they won't understand that even tho I'm charging $150 an hr we are getting way more done.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I know nothing of back blades, never see them around here. I know they have there place,
But for what your doing (long pushes) I think you would get more out of a more productive
Front blade... swap out to a 9.2 Vxt, 9.5 fisher V or even a power plow... these plows can carry 
Some snow.
Robert


----------



## RepoMan1968

hey COLORADO , the stuff you sent east is turning out to be pixy dust . wtf?


----------



## BPS#1

rob_cook2001;1445967 said:


> I know nothing of back blades, never see them around here. I know they have there place,
> But for what your doing (long pushes) I think you would get more out of a more productive
> Front blade... swap out to a 9.2 Vxt, 9.5 fisher V or even a power plow... these plows can carry
> Some snow.
> Robert


I've got a 9' scoop plow. With only having a 3/4 ton do I want the weight of a 9.5 on the front?
I'll have to research a power plow. Never seen/heard of one.


----------



## BPS#1

RepoMan1968;1445969 said:


> hey COLORADO , the stuff you sent east is turning out to be pixy dust . wtf?


Thats what we had, just multiple inches of it. 
Some of the most powdery fluff I've seen in a while.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1445967 said:


> I know nothing of back blades, never see them around here. I know they have there place,
> But for what your doing (long pushes) I think you would get more out of a more productive
> Front blade... swap out to a 9.2 Vxt, 9.5 fisher V or even a power plow... these plows can carry
> Some snow.
> Robert


Back blades are great for pulling away from loading docks, O.H. doors and doing short pulls. With the inability to create a windrow you'll find yourself lifting the blades and still pushing a distance with a heavy snow. 
The wider the blade (14-16ft) you won't get a clean scape if the lot has any crown or contour. Also the idea maneuvering around in a parking lot with idiots driving around in it with a blade of any width behind you is not that appealing. Just think of it as pulling a really wide trailer through town during Frontier Days........



BPS#1;1445979 said:


> I've got a 9' scoop plow. With only having a 3/4 ton do I want the weight of a 9.5 on the front?
> I'll have to research a power plow. Never seen/heard of one.


3/4 ton vs 1 ton really isn't that big of deal, the only difference it the springs and they are very cheap to replace. You're scoop is a great set up, it maybe a step up from a straight blade with wings but the operator makes the difference. There's a guy that does a lot next to one of mine and it's pretty effective but no where close to me or a 9.5 V with a set of wings.
I believe the power plow Robert is talking about is a Western Wideout, Fisher HST or a Blizzard. You can probably argue which is better, a V or a power plow all day long and get a millions opinions. At the end of the day it still boils to the operator and what they are accustom to.

You mentioned changing from hourly to a flat rate and with that you want to be more effective, understand that completely. Not trying to ditz on you in anyway here, but this is you're 1st year doing these places and running the scoop blade. You've had about 6 or so times out all season and I'm sure there's room for improvement on your part. I know it takes me a while to get dialed in on how to work a new lot efficiently. Personally I'd hold off on changing your setup until you've mastered it. As an example, what takes you 2hrs to do now can take you 1:40 after you've gotten more time behind the blade.


----------



## LoneCowboy

Plowing is a big time art

Learning the quick way to do a lot makes a HUGE difference and some people never get it. They push this way and that and turn around and do a little here and a little there and just simply aren't efficient.

i watch people do lots that take them an hour or more that I would bid at (and do) in about 20 minutes.

I have this one lot (I've had for a few years) the previous guy was charging them $400.
I went out, looked at it, thought about it and figured "there is no way this takes more than an hour"
I bid it at $200 1-6" just in case I was a little off. They were thrilled (I didn't find out about the $400 til afterwards )

It usually takes me 56 minutes including shoveling 5 doorways. The longest it has ever taken was 1 hour 15 minutes with about 14" of snow.

nice profitable lot for me and clearly the other guy didn't have a clue about how to plow. But I'm sure he thinks I'm a lowballer.

and given how most people can't stack snow at all, they clearly don't really get it.


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1446121 said:


> Plowing is a big time art
> 
> Learning the quick way to do a lot makes a HUGE difference and some people never get it.


Much like mowing, it's all about fluid choreographed movements and keeping the blade in a cut.

Although a Wideout would be nice but so would a lot of other things too.


----------



## BUFF

RepoMan1968;1445969 said:


> hey COLORADO , the stuff you sent east is turning out to be pixy dust . wtf?


Ha, let's just call it payback for Bogarting all the snow last year..........


----------



## BPS#1

I don't mean to come across as a knowitall, or poo pooing ya'lls advice. 
I appreciate all of it. You guys are correct that its an art to be mastered and it takes time to learn a new lot.
This season was my first with a pickup plow and I had a steep learning curve.
At the same time it boils down to common sense and how much some one has run equipment.
I've run a lot of different equipment especially farm equipment. I rate myself a pretty fair operator.

My very first plow experience with a pickup was a church lot that took me less than an hr. I know a guy that it takes 3 hrs to do the same lot with a skid. :laughing:
His boss isn't happy with him! (I helped them out 2 times)


Dave mentioned a couple pretty good points about contour (similar to a mower deck) and traffic. I had wondered about traffic myself.
I swear it must be full moon last night or tonight. Freaking tards and morons every where since 1AM. 
I'm just glad I'm home for the night now. 


Some day maybe I'll get the chance to see a master scoop plow operator and learn some tips. I've experimented with different techniques with both the plow and site ops.
I think we've got a pretty good pattern down for the most part right now. 
We'll just keep trying to perfect it. We're up to some thing like 36'' plowed this season spread across 7 or 8 events.


----------



## BPS#1

Speaking of tards, this morning about 3:30 I had a chance to plow a couple of druggies into a snow pile.
I resisted the urge.

I did roll up the windows, lock the doors and make sure the .45 was still where I left it.


----------



## mjstef

Let's talk tires. Any of you "southerners" sipe your tires????


----------



## BPS#1

LoneCowboy;1446121 said:


> Plowing is a big time art
> 
> Learning the quick way to do a lot makes a HUGE difference and some people never get it. They push this way and that and turn around and do a little here and a little there and just simply aren't efficient.
> 
> i watch people do lots that take them an hour or more that I would bid at (and do) in about 20 minutes.
> .........................
> 
> and given how most people can't stack snow at all, they clearly don't really get it.


True that, isn't it special how they use up most of the parking lot to park the snow.
Learning to stack didn't take real long. One thing that hindered me was the scoop won't stack wet snow very well. I've talked to a couple of other scoop owners that say the same.
Our first two events were super wet snows.


----------



## BPS#1

mjstef;1446229 said:


> Let's talk tires. Any of you "southerners" sipe your tires????


It pains me to say this but the korean tires that came on my truck actually do pretty good
for traction in snow and ice.

Too bad they wear so damn fast!!!!
At 16k miles and they are noticeable wearing down.


----------



## mjstef

BPS#1;1446230 said:


> True that, isn't it special how they use up most of the parking lot to park the snow.
> Learning to stack didn't take real long. One thing that hindered me was the scoop won't stack wet snow very well. I've talked to a couple of other scoop owners that say the same.
> Our first two events were super wet snows.


Chain lifts seem to stack a lot better than direct lifts do......


----------



## BPS#1

Its the scoop design.

Not the lift system.

Stacks like a mofo if its not so super wet.


----------



## mjstef

BPS#1;1446236 said:


> Its the scoop design.
> 
> Not the lift system.
> 
> Stacks like a mofo if its not so super wet.


I can get damn high in vee. Haven't had to stack any this year though. No snow to speak of.......


----------



## BPS#1

mjstef;1446239 said:


> I can get damn high in vee. Haven't had to stack any this year though. No snow to speak of.......


My sub has a 8.5' V.

His stacked just fine in all that heavy wet slush snow.

I think part of the problem is that my pump is tired. Compared to his plow mine is slow
as the proverbial molasses in Jan.
I'm thinking a pump rebuild is in order before the 2012/13 season.
It just isn't able to lift that heavy weight.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1446232 said:


> korean tires


You're soooooooooo lucky you said they came with the pickup.........



mjstef;1446235 said:


> Chain lifts seem to stack a lot better than direct lifts do......


Roger that, you can really get a pile up there.

Also I've been running siped tires for about 10yrs, I use to have them done but I've been buying G.Y. DuraTracs and they come siped. Less road noise, less heat build up=longer wear, and great on ice and hardpack.


----------



## mjstef

BPS#1;1446247 said:


> My sub has a 8.5' V.
> 
> His stacked just fine in all that heavy wet slush snow.
> 
> I think part of the problem is that my pump is tired. Compared to his plow mine is slow
> as the proverbial molasses in Jan.
> I'm thinking a pump rebuild is in order before the 2012/13 season.
> It just isn't able to lift that heavy weight.


I wonder if your valving is somewhat plugged? Shouldn't need your pump to stack. If it's in float the oil should run back through the valve into the reservoir.............


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1446249 said:


> You're soooooooooo lucky you said they came with the pickup.........


The selling dealer was so proud of himself that he put new tires on the truck for me.

Hey its the thought that counts, right?


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1446247 said:


> My sub has a 8.5' V.
> 
> His stacked just fine in all that heavy wet slush snow.
> 
> I think part of the problem is that my pump is tired. Compared to his plow mine is slow
> as the proverbial molasses in Jan.
> I'm thinking a pump rebuild is in order before the 2012/13 season.
> It just isn't able to lift that heavy weight.


You didn't service the pump before the season started, flush and clean the filters?

Could also be the motor is great tired, my Meyer gets a little slow after being worked hard and it's not a power on the truck side issue. I've got plenty of battery and altenator to run it. It's internal heat and design related.


----------



## BPS#1

mjstef;1446252 said:


> I wonder if your valving is somewhat plugged? Shouldn't need your pump to stack. If it's in float the oil should run back through the valve into the reservoir.............


Heavy ass plow, gotta get it started up as I approach the pile. Other wise it'll never clear the curb.
That tends to bring a very rapid and painful halt to the get along in operations.
Once I get it started up it rolls right up the pile just fine to stack well above eye level of the driver.

This is a crappy cell phone pic. I stacked all of this on last week's storm.
The pile got a hell of a lot bigger this morning early.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1446259 said:


> You didn't service the pump before the season started, flush and clean the filters?
> .


WHAT??? 

I inspected it, does that count?
No evidence of contamination in the reservoir.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1446260 said:


> Once I get it started up it rolls right up the pile just fine to stack well above eye level of the driver.


Not a good example of height, I mean really..........:laughing:



BPS#1;1446264 said:


> WHAT???
> 
> I inspected it, does that count?
> No evidence of contamination in the reservoir.


Uh no, without draining the resi, flushing out the system and cleaning the filters you've done nothing.


----------



## rob_cook2001

With how this month has gone it will be odd if we don't plow tonight lol


----------



## BPS#1

rob_cook2001;1446711 said:


> With how this month has gone it will be odd if we don't plow tonight lol


All the indicators are there. Over 90% humidity, temp is good, wind from the SE, and the barometer is way low. 29.56 on my weather station.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1446720 said:


> All the indicators are there. Over 90% humidity, temp is good, wind from the SE, and the barometer is way low. 29.56 on my weather station.


Sounds like you've found your calling in life............


----------



## BPS#1

Smart axx.  :realmad:




:salute:


----------



## BPS#1

And have you call me a no talent weather clown?????????????



I'll pass


lol


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1446733 said:


> And have you call me a no talent weather clown?????????????
> 
> I'll pass
> 
> lol


Just saying you have the lingo down pretty good and maybe you'd be able to pull it off.........on radio, you wouldn't do so swell on TV.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1446738 said:


> ........on radio, you wouldn't do so swell on TV.:laughing::laughing:


Now you're just being mean :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1446751 said:


> Now you're just being mean :laughing: :laughing:


Nah, just a butthead.


----------



## BUFF

Ok mother nature where's the snow, according to Paul's cronies it should have started at 6pm.


----------



## BPS#1

NWS had dropped us to .5"

Now its back up to 1 to 3. Maybe we'll get enough to plow again.


----------



## mjstef

BUFF;1446738 said:


> Just saying you have the lingo down pretty good and maybe you'd be able to pull it off.........on radio, you wouldn't do so swell on TV.:laughing::laughing:


Are you saying he has a face for radio????? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## BUFF

mjstef;1447187 said:


> Are you saying he has a face for radio????? :laughing::laughing:


Or chins.....bah zinga

On a serious note it has started to lightly snow at my place, it's about time. It's been what 48hrs since the last time it snowed.


----------



## SMS

It was nice to give the melter a good workout today. 10 hours straight between my dad and I. We were able to get rid of over 800 yards of snow! Hopefully you guys get another plowing event tonight, I'm going to bed..


----------



## LoneCowboy

nothing here. dry as a bone


----------



## BPS#1

2" here.

Worked thru the route pretty fast.


----------



## BPS#1

From NWS


NEED TO KEEP AN EYE ON THE LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM MOVING INTO
NORTHERN CALIFORNIA FOR THE FIRST PART OF NEXT WEEK. ECMWF MUCH
MORE BULLISH ON QPF OVER THE GFS. SHOULD THE LOW CLOSE OFF AND
TRACK ACROSS COLORADO AS PREVIOUS SOLUTIONS HAVE SHOWN...WE COULD
BE IN FOR SUBSTANTIAL SNOW. FOR NOW...WENT AHEAD AND INCREASED
POPS FOR SUNDAY NIGHT INTO MONDAY.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1448111 said:


> From NWS
> 
> NEED TO KEEP AN EYE ON THE LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM MOVING INTO
> NORTHERN CALIFORNIA FOR THE FIRST PART OF NEXT WEEK. ECMWF MUCH
> MORE BULLISH ON QPF OVER THE GFS. SHOULD THE LOW CLOSE OFF AND
> TRACK ACROSS COLORADO AS PREVIOUS SOLUTIONS HAVE SHOWN...WE COULD
> BE IN FOR SUBSTANTIAL SNOW. FOR NOW...WENT AHEAD AND INCREASED
> POPS FOR SUNDAY NIGHT INTO MONDAY.


This reads like a cryptic message, can we get a translation.......


----------



## BPS#1

The letter soup is their names for different models.


Similar to hurricane model tracks..... they also have models for weather systems over land.



Translation........ blah blah blah depending on system tracking blah blah blah the chance is good for substantial accumulations the beginning of the week.






If I'd have had more time we could have done a late lunch today. I was at the uncles around 1 to pick up the parts he ordered for my "new" JD 777 ztr. New blades, all new filters and oil.

I didn't stay long as I had to stop at Watershed to get seals for my lift cylinder. Turns out some one before me installed either a V plow or C plow lift cylinder and they didn't have parts for that one.
Tried to sell me the OEM cylinder for $160. I passed.


----------



## unit28

URGENT - IMMEDIATE BROADCAST REQUESTED
AVALANCHE WARNING
LA SAL AVALANCHE FORECAST CENTER
RELAYED BY NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE GRAND JUNCTION CO
452 PM MST MON FEB 13 2012
{location Utah}
http://www.nws.noaa.gov/view/national.php?prodtype=cem


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1448146 said:


> The letter soup is their names for different models.
> 
> Similar to hurricane model tracks..... they also have models for weather systems over land.
> 
> Translation........ blah blah blah depending on system tracking blah blah blah the chance is good for substantial accumulations the beginning of the week.
> 
> If I'd have had more time we could have done a late lunch today. I was at the uncles around 1 to pick up the parts he ordered for my "new" JD 777 ztr. New blades, all new filters and oil.
> 
> I didn't stay long as I had to stop at Watershed to get seals for my lift cylinder. Turns out some one before me installed either a V plow or C plow lift cylinder and they didn't have parts for that one.
> Tried to sell me the OEM cylinder for $160. I passed.


I defiantly understand the blah blah blah part.........

Today won't have worked for me, had way too much going on.

$160 for a cylinder really isn't a bad price if you think of it.

Have you given any thought to putting a blade on the JD, I've been seeing a ton of ATV plows on C/L.

Been lurking around C/L like most and found one of these, used of coarse;
http://www.ryanturf.com/products/lawn_aerators/lawnaire_towbehind/
Checked it out today and pick it up tomorrow. So if any of you guys have a big area and the drive makes sense let me know.

Called JD Landscapes looking for deicer and while I had their ear I asked about Fert pricing. To my surprise it's gone down, really it has.


----------



## BPS#1

Blade on the JD ZTR? or the 314?


The 314 already has one.



I'd like to presidential solution that blade onto the ZTR for next winter. 
And make it wider. 

I'm thinking a trip to Buff's metal fabrication shop may be in order.


Nice score on the aerator. I've got a couple large apartments that I'll be doing but will probably rent local to save fuel money.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1448177 said:


> Blade on the JD ZTR? or the 314?
> 
> The 314 already has one.
> 
> I'd like to presidential solution that blade onto the ZTR for next winter.
> And make it wider.
> 
> I'm thinking a trip to Buff's metal fabrication shop may be in order.


The ZRT, makes the most sense right?


----------



## BPS#1

It does. 


I can only imagine how fast that will be for some of my small/medium parking lots.


----------



## mjstef

BPS#1;1448187 said:


> It does.
> 
> I can only imagine how fast that will be for some of my small/medium parking lots.


Still say it won't have the azz a 4x4 4 wheeler does but then again you don't get the big snows we usually get. I strictly use the 4 wheeler on 6 properties that are too far to carry the plow on the the truck too. These are for some really good real estate broker clients of mine and pay well. There are a few other properties i use it on as well because i find it way faster than the truck due to obstacles............


----------



## BUFF

mjstef;1448213 said:


> Still say it won't have the azz a 4x4 4 wheeler does but then again you don't get the big snows we usually get. I strictly use the 4 wheeler on 6 properties that are too far to carry the plow on the the truck too. These are for some really good real estate broker clients of mine and pay well. There are a few other properties i use it on as well because i find it way faster than the truck due to obstacles............


I've moved a lot of snow with my atv, I still used it at home if the ground is'nt frozen just because there's less road base to rake back into the driveway. 
A ZTR should be good to push up to 5-6", maybe less with a wet spring storm. If you were to stick some wheel weights on it and maybe a narrower tire to get the power to the ground it would make a huge difference.


----------



## mjstef

BUFF;1448223 said:


> I've moved a lot of snow with my atv, I still used it at home if the ground is'nt frozen just because there's less road base to rake back into the driveway.
> A ZTR should be good to push up to 5-6", maybe less with a wet spring storm. If you were to stick some wheel weights on it and maybe a narrower tire to get the power to the ground it would make a huge difference.


ZTR's have a tough time getting traction in wet grass. Can't see any traction without studded chains in snow. Also seems it would be awful hard on the hydro's in the cold...........

Here is a post in Lawnsite. 38 votes for ATV's 3 votes for ZTR's.....

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=100123


----------



## mjstef

Heres a comfy sidewalk machine!!!!!


----------



## BUFF

For me it's simple I have a ATV with a plow and a Scagg ZTR without one. For those who don't have a ATV I can see the allure of a ZRT. Once the hydros warm up they'll be fine.
It ends up being getting the most out of the tools you have, sure their maybe a better one out thier but is the cost justifiable.


----------



## BUFF

mjstef;1448234 said:


> Heres a comfy sidewalk machine!!!!!


Yeah I don't think so, I'd need to take out the backseat and peel the roof off of it just to hop inside. The towns and county's around here use Tool Cats with blades or brushes and Ford Rangers with a blade. But then again it's goverment money.


----------



## mjstef

BUFF;1448235 said:


> For me it's simple I have a ATV with a plow and a Scagg ZTR without one. For those who don't have a ATV I can see the allure of a ZRT. Once the hydros warm up they'll be fine.
> It ends up being getting the most out of the tools you have, sure their maybe a better one out thier but is the cost justifiable.


I hear ya there. I just can't justify the headache. I have a Grasshopper i COULD put a blade on but then i would have to drag a trailer. Also that Kubota Diesel don't like temps under 40. The fuel Injected Polaris cranks EVERY TIME. the 4 wheeler will go in the bed although i do use a trailer on my long run as it's faster to load and the plow is not on the truck. The only thing i ever see on a ZTR here is blowers on Walkers. One city actually uses 2 old CJ2A's with blades for sidewalks........


----------



## BUFF

Wow 2A's, that's some old iron...... Didn't they stop producing them in the early 50's?


----------



## mjstef

BUFF;1448240 said:


> Wow 2A's, that's some old iron...... Didn't they stop producing them in the early 50's?


Something like that. Parks and Rec has 2 of them. They look like this............


----------



## BPS#1

mjstef;1448213 said:


> Still say it won't have the azz a 4x4 4 wheeler does but then again you don't get the big snows we usually get. I strictly use the 4 wheeler on 6 properties that are too far to carry the plow on the the truck too. These are for some really good real estate broker clients of mine and pay well. There are a few other properties i use it on as well because i find it way faster than the truck due to obstacles............





BUFF;1448223 said:


> I've moved a lot of snow with my atv, I still used it at home if the ground is'nt frozen just because there's less road base to rake back into the driveway.
> A ZTR should be good to push up to 5-6", maybe less with a wet spring storm. If you were to stick some wheel weights on it and maybe a narrower tire to get the power to the ground it would make a huge difference.


Matt I don't plow off road, and we almost never see more than 8'' of snow from one storm.
Its possible to see bigger drifts no doubt.
As far as having enough weight to do the job. It weighs 1300 by itself. Your 4 wheeler does not even with you on it.
If I chain it up, which I plan to do it'll plow just as good if not better than the 314 does now. Only faster because of the ztr feature. 
Matt you mentioned spinning on wet grass. The 314 has a lot of traction to weight issues when mowing.
I have a bracket on the back that holds 4 cement blocks and tire chains. That thing plows quite well for a tractor thats over 30 years old.


----------



## LoneCowboy

BUFF;1448170 said:


> Ind while I had their ear I asked about Fert pricing. To my surprise it's gone down, really it has.


I told you so.
Fertilizer is based upon the price of natural gas and natural gas is definitely down this year.


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1448367 said:


> I told you so.
> Fertilizer is based upon the price of natural gas and natural gas is definitely down this year.


Yes you are correct Professor....


----------



## mjstef

BPS#1;1448348 said:


> Matt I don't plow off road, and we almost never see more than 8'' of snow from one storm.
> Its possible to see bigger drifts no doubt.
> As far as having enough weight to do the job. It weighs 1300 by itself. Your 4 wheeler does not even with you on it.
> If I chain it up, which I plan to do it'll plow just as good if not better than the 314 does now. Only faster because of the ztr feature.
> Matt you mentioned spinning on wet grass. The 314 has a lot of traction to weight issues when mowing.
> I have a bracket on the back that holds 4 cement blocks and tire chains. That thing plows quite well for a tractor thats over 30 years old.


All i can say is talk to someone with real life experience 1st and not someone who sells the attachment. If they where so good i would think i would see a lot of people using them but like i said, all i see is walkers with blowers. Have never seen a blade on a ZTR in person.

Some things i would worry about:

1: I would be afraid of "tweaking" the frame aligment of the Z, and not having the mower deck level afterward. 
2: The hydro's and extreme cold. I moved my Encore a few weeks back from one garage to the other. It was 25* and i let it warm up for 5 minutes but the Hydro's still sounded like they where going to come apart! May have to change to a winter viscosity and back to a summer viscosity for mowing. I know your tractor is a Hydro but it is 1 unit not two.
3: Carb Tuning. Most are already leaned out for the best fuel efficiency, and winter use would lean the motor out even more, possibly burning the motor up especially at your altitude. If it was Fuel Injected i wouldn't worry but i remember you saying its carbed.
4. Do you have to jump any curbs?
5. Call Deere and ask "IF IT WAS NEW" would they stand behind the warranty.

Just a few things to think about.


----------



## BUFF

mjstef;1448512 said:


> All i can say is talk to someone with real life experience 1st and not someone who sells the attachment. If they where so god i would think i would see a lot of people using them but like i said, all i see is walkers with blowers. Have never seen a blade on a ZTR in person.......


There's a lot of Walkers blades and a few ZTR too. They do have their limitations but for 85-90% of what we get they work just fine. 
Besides with Paul on it traction shouldn't be an issue....


----------



## mjstef

BUFF;1448515 said:


> .
> Besides with Paul on it traction shouldn't be an issue....


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## mjstef

BUFF;1448515 said:


> There's a lot of Walkers blades and a few ZTR too. They do have their limitations but for 85-90% of what we get they work just fine.
> Besides with Paul on it traction shouldn't be an issue....


Buff, How do you like that Grizzly??? They seem to be a good unit. I ended up going with another Polaris as they have one of the best rack systems out there. I don't care for tube racks. Everything falls through them. The Polaris engine seems to be rock solid as well. My 97 Sportsman i sold to a buddy had nearly 15,000 miles on it. I plowed 30 residentials in town the winter of 09-10 and bought my Fisher v-plow 10-11 but still used the ATV a lot. He has almost 16,000 miles on the 97 now and has been plowing 30-40 residentials with it. My "new to me" 2009 500 Fuel Injected had 700 miles on it when i picked it up for $4500 from a broke gal. $550 for a Warn 60" plow and Moto-Alliance winch and i was ready to roll! I have near 1000 miles on it now. Just made it street legal this year. It rides in the back of the truck for weight and comes off for small residentials i can't get the truck into. Only thing i need to get is a new folding ramp as the 2 piece curved ramps SUCK!!!! Oh, BTW, Just put some DAMN good chains on last week!!


----------



## BPS#1

Matt, JD uses 15w40 for the hyrdo oil. 


Not much if any curb hopping plowing. 

Running too lean could be a problem, but a little choke would fix that. lol
Remember I'm a very qualified presidential solution engineer. :laughing:

Deere uses one hydro pump, 2 motors on this set up. 
Its not like the Walkers with one on each side.



And both of you clowns are B______ds. wesport


----------



## BUFF

mjstef;1448558 said:


> Buff, How do you like that Grizzly??? They seem to be a good unit. I ended up going with another Polaris as they have one of the best rack systems out there. I don't care for tube racks. Everything falls through them. The Polaris engine seems to be rock solid as well. My 97 Sportsman i sold to a buddy had nearly 15,000 miles on it. I plowed 30 residentials in town the winter of 09-10 and bought my Fisher v-plow 10-11 but still used the ATV a lot. He has almost 16,000 miles on the 97 now and has been plowing 30-40 residentials with it. My "new to me" 2009 500 Fuel Injected had 700 miles on it when i picked it up for $4500 from a broke gal. $550 for a Warn 60" plow and Moto-Alliance winch and i was ready to roll! I have near 1000 miles on it now. Just made it street legal this year. It rides in the back of the truck for weight and comes off for small residentials i can't get the truck into. Only thing i need to get is a new folding ramp as the 2 piece curved ramps SUCK!!!! Oh, BTW, Just put some DAMN good chains on last week!!


The Griz has been a great machine, I'm a little partial to Yamaha simply because I have a friend that use to have a dealership and now he works for the motor sports division. I paid $5100 for my 06 when it was new, at that time they were running around $7000. I've been around every other machine and worked on them too. Still think the Yamaha is the way to go. My in-laws run the piss out of their ATV's and have switched to Yamaha, my wife's grandpa put 28,000 miles on a 450 Kodiak in 3 years and got $1200 for it in trade. 
I'm not a fan of chains on ATV's, I've seen a lot of half shafts twisted and broken due to them. That is not a fun job by any means, besides I just shift my weight (285#'s) around and it moves. 
Ramps just blow to use, especially when there's snow involved. I'll use them for hunting if I have to unload but when I know it's going on and off I'll trailer it. 


BPS#1;1448570 said:


> Matt, JD uses 15w40 for the hyrdo oil.
> 
> Not much if any curb hopping plowing.
> 
> Running too lean could be a problem, but a little choke would fix that. lol
> Remember I'm a very qualified presidential solution engineer. :laughing:
> 
> Deere uses one hydro pump, 2 motors on this set up.
> Its not like the Walkers with one on each side.
> 
> And both of you clowns are B______ds. wesport


Sounds like someone needs a snack or a nap.


----------



## BPS#1

A snack and a nap????


wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 



lol


----------



## LoneCowboy

in our hydrostatic drive tractor we use synthetic hydro oil
makes a BIG difference on noise when it's cold

ridiculously overpriced though (esp when you need gallons of it)


----------



## BPS#1

Amsoil?

No kidding. I used to use Amsoil in my first diesel pickup. I was single then and had 
a lot more disposable income.

Now I just use 15w40 diesel oil and be done with it. Change every 5000 miles.


----------



## LoneCowboy

no
it's the new holland synthetic

it does run MUCH quieter

ok, to make you all laugh

I decide to finally wash the plow truck (it's only been 8 or 9 months) and I look at the DOT sticker that is right above the gas cap (You know, so I don't miss it)

August 2010?????????

what the???????
I know I did this last year

call the place up "oh yeah, it's right here, you never picked up the sticker"

since august.
oppps


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1448664 said:


> in our hydrostatic drive tractor we use synthetic hydro oil
> makes a BIG difference on noise when it's cold
> 
> ridiculously overpriced though (esp when you need gallons of it)


My ZTR calls for 20w-50 motor oil, new one on me but it's cheap and easy to get a hold of.


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1448744 said:


> no
> it's the new holland synthetic
> 
> it does run MUCH quieter
> 
> ok, to make you all laugh
> 
> I decide to finally wash the plow truck (it's only been 8 or 9 months) and I look at the DOT sticker that is right above the gas cap (You know, so I don't miss it)
> 
> August 2010?????????
> 
> what the???????
> I know I did this last year
> 
> call the place up "oh yeah, it's right here, you never picked up the sticker"
> 
> since august.
> oppps


My wife takes care of renewals which is fine by me but see forgets to give them to me. I typically notice when I wash and usually it's on Sunday. I get pissed go to jump her **** and she hands them over with a smirk.........I really should cut her off.


----------



## BPS#1

What sticker?


 :laughing:


----------



## Top_Notch

Are plow trucks in CO supposed to have DOT sticker? Most of the ones around here don't have stickers.

Jeff


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1448170 said:


> Called JD Landscapes looking for deicer and while I had their ear I asked about Fert pricing. To my surprise it's gone down, really it has.


I'm going to be burning a couple pallets of it this summer. CPS hasn't really got a firm price yet.

What were they telling you for a 50lb bag of your usual?


----------



## BUFF

Top_Notch;1448918 said:


> Are plow trucks in CO supposed to have DOT sticker? Most of the ones around here don't have stickers.
> 
> Jeff


I believe the DOT sticker requirement is driven by vehicle weight/commercial use.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1448956 said:


> I'm going to be burning a couple pallets of it this summer. CPS hasn't really got a firm price yet.
> 
> What were they telling you for a 50lb bag of your usual?


I hope to get up to JD Landscapes Thursday to pick up some more deicer and I will get a price. 
I assume you're looking for a pre em for the spring and a straight up feed for summer.


----------



## LoneCowboy

Top_Notch;1448918 said:


> Are plow trucks in CO supposed to have DOT sticker? Most of the ones around here don't have stickers.
> 
> Jeff


You need a DOT number if you are over 10,000lbs COMBINED GVW used commercially

so, if it's just a plow truck, most 3/4T/1T trucks are under 9900lbs GVW (ford being an exception in some 1T's)

BUT
hook a trailer to it and you're over 10,000lbs
bam

I just do it because i have the big heavy trucks (the semi and the dump truck) and it's all the same DOT number

no one has EVER bothered me during a snowstorm. They got important **** to do.

Oh and Buff, my skid steer takes 10W-30 for hydraulic oil really strange.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1448988 said:


> I hope to get up to JD Landscapes Thursday to pick up some more deicer and I will get a price.
> I assume you're looking for a pre em for the spring and a straight up feed for summer.


Yeah, I like to use slow release where I can get it, so that the explosive growth is kept to a minimum.
Let me know what they price you.

I may still use CPS this year because I have an account with them and can let it ride for 30 days. Right now my cash flow isn't what I wish it to be for running the kind of volume I will be this year.


----------



## BPS#1

LoneCowboy;1448991 said:


> You need a DOT number if you are over 10,000lbs COMBINED GVW used commercially


Correct.

But I didn't know CO bothered you guys for the small rigs.

WY will if they catch you. Especially if you are used in transportation.

Doing ground maintenance like me they tend to leave the guys alone. 
Other wise they could have a field day with us.


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1448991 said:


> You need a DOT number if you are over 10,000lbs COMBINED GVW used commercially
> 
> so, if it's just a plow truck, most 3/4T/1T trucks are under 9900lbs GVW (ford being an exception in some 1T's)
> 
> BUT
> hook a trailer to it and you're over 10,000lbs
> bam
> 
> I just do it because i have the big heavy trucks (the semi and the dump truck) and it's all the same DOT number
> 
> no one has EVER bothered me during a snowstorm. They got important **** to do.
> 
> Oh and Buff, my skid steer takes 10W-30 for hydraulic oil really strange.


I figured you'd pipe in, to add to this signage on a the truck would strike the laws interest too.

I think I saw a big red dumped parked on the northeast side of Richie Bros lot, kind of surreal.


----------



## stang2244

I posted in another thread about the DOT question because I got stopped 4 months ago towing a little trailer with my truck(gvwr right at 10k) which put me over. All he did was check insurance and registration and sent me on my way. Now that you mention signage on the truck...I realized that's my one truck that doesn't have any on it. This must have been why he didn't give me trouble. I also didn't realize it was the same DOT number for all trucks within the same company. I will be getting this taken care of before the start of the growing season!


----------



## LoneCowboy

DOT number is free

the inspections aren't 

but if it's had an inspection, they tend to give you a little break.

oh and BPS, Colorado LOVES to bother the little guys
lot more money in that. You should know that having been a trucker.

and yep, that's the big red money pit, errr I mean dump truck at richie brothers.
more stuff to follow, probably thursday (supposed to be cold tomorrow)


----------



## BPS#1

LoneCowboy;1449050 said:


> oh and BPS, Colorado LOVES to bother the little guys
> lot more money in that. You should know that having been a trucker.


Thats changed since 02/03 when I was hauling cars with a pickup and wedge trailer.
Back then if you pulled into a chicken house with a rig like this they'd tell you to get the flock out and stop binding up their scale.

Pic quality is kinda poor.
These pics show a DOT number on the door thanks to WY pinching my axx.


----------



## SMS

I get pulled into scale houses almost every 9 out of 10 times I go through. I guess they figure I have so many things they could try to find a fine for. I have 2 smm registrations and gvw plates for the truck. I was told at the monument scale by the officer that they work for the department of revenue and all they want is to make money... Nice huh


----------



## rob_cook2001

I have a odd question guys. Is anyone around here into snowmobiles? Have been riding dirbikes/atv's all my life but never ridden a sled. If anyone on here is into them I have a few questions.
Thanks
Robert


----------



## BPS#1

SMS that is true. 


So many of the "safety" regs are nothing more than revenue enhancement.


----------



## mjstef

BPS#1;1448772 said:


> What sticker?
> 
> :laughing:


Yeah, What he said!! LOL!!! Just another damn tax.................


----------



## mjstef

rob_cook2001;1449153 said:


> I have a odd question guys. Is anyone around here into snowmobiles? Have been riding dirbikes/atv's all my life but never ridden a sled. If anyone on here is into them I have a few questions.
> Thanks
> Robert


Whadaya want to know? Have had many. Have 2 now that haven't run all winter due to lack of snow. I'm thinking this might be the way to go now.............


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1449153 said:


> I have a odd question guys. Is anyone around here into snowmobiles? Have been riding dirbikes/atv's all my life but never ridden a sled. If anyone on here is into them I have a few questions.
> Thanks
> Robert


Robert I've been riding sleds since 1973 and still do. A lot of fun, cost like everything else and you have drive at least 150miles to get any decent riding in.

I'm actually thinking about getting out of it, just don't have the time.

The sled bikes are fun when the snow has set up and would be a hoot for chasing coyetes but in deep fluff they kind of suck.

On another I ordered a diesel for ****** and it shown up this morning. I'm going to have to do a little more sheet metal work than I thought........

V-12 154 liters, turbo housing the size of a 30# pumpkin.


----------



## BPS#1

That should do some manly like plowing.

You might have to step up to a 9' blade. lol


----------



## LoneCowboy

holy ****
what is that thing for???????


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1449519 said:


> holy ****
> what is that thing for???????


I have no idea, I saw it in a parking lot this morning and had to look at it.


----------



## cold_and_tired

SMS;1449147 said:


> I get pulled into scale houses almost every 9 out of 10 times I go through. I guess they figure I have so many things they could try to find a fine for. I have 2 smm registrations and gvw plates for the truck. I was told at the monument scale by the officer that they work for the department of revenue and all they want is to make money... Nice huh


SMS, do you work near Monument?



LoneCowboy;1449519 said:


> holy ****
> what is that thing for???????


It looks like a standard Waukesha power unit for a drilling rig. They often have two or three powering the rig. I guess it could also be a power unit for a locomotive. My uncles machine shop in West Texas rebuilds a lot of these engines. Believe it or not, that's a small one. You should see some of the big V-16's that they rebuild. Some of the pistons look like five gallon buckets!


----------



## BUFF

Figures a Oaky knows about drill rig power plants, you are correct on the MFG.


----------



## SMS

cold_and_tired;1449879 said:


> SMS, do you work near Monument?
> 
> It looks like a standard Waukesha power unit for a drilling rig. They often have two or three powering the rig. I guess it could also be a power unit for a locomotive. My uncles machine shop in West Texas rebuilds a lot of these engines. Believe it or not, that's a small one. You should see some of the big V-16's that they rebuild. Some of the pistons look like five gallon buckets!


I actually work the entire state, but the equipment is stored just north of Colorado Springs in Black Forest.


----------



## cold_and_tired

SMS;1449980 said:


> I actually work the entire state, but the equipment is stored just north of Colorado Springs in Black Forest.


No kidding! You're stuff is only a few miles from my house.


----------



## SMS

cold_and_tired;1450047 said:


> No kidding! You're stuff is only a few miles from my house.


Right on. Do you work just monument or in the Springs too?

My dad has 5 acres so we just park it there when its not out.


----------



## BPS#1

That could be a boat engine too.


----------



## cold_and_tired

SMS;1450067 said:


> Right on. Do you work just monument or in the Springs too?
> 
> My dad has 5 acres so we just park it there when its not out.


I only plow in Monument but I work all over the area in the summer.


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1449364 said:


> V-12 154 liters, turbo housing the size of a 30# pumpkin.


Upon closer inspection (and my approximating abilities) that engine appears to have 16 cylinders, not 12.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Look what I found!

http://www.dresserwaukesha.com/documents/7006_0710.pdf


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1450091 said:


> Upon closer inspection (and my approximating abilities) that engine appears to have 16 cylinders, not 12.


Roger that, it was early and the 1st Mtn Dew hadn't fully kicked in.


----------



## LoneCowboy

well
except for finishing out the snow season, i'm out
all the big equipment is at richie brothers.

i still have some smaller stuff if anyone is interested

SS 6' rock bucket
5' tiller
15' medium duty batwing
6' bushhog mower (296)
5' landscape rake
5' scarifier
6' heavy duty chain harrow
salt dogg walk behind salt spreader (i don't have anything big enough to use it on)


----------



## BPS#1

May the auction gods look kindly upon you and the auction goers open their pocket books wide.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Hope the auction goes well Brian. What's the deal on the bat wing mower?


----------



## LoneCowboy

the really super heavy duty (extreme duty) Woods mower BW1800 is at auction. still under warranty (about $18,000 new) probably has 300 hours on it(maybe)

The one i have left here is a medium duty Landpride RCR3515. Used it 3 years, about 600 hours or so. chains front and rear, foam filled aircraft tires. Blades have maybe 10/15 hours on them. Deck is a little beat up, but it works fine. Designed to work behind smaller horsepower tractors (rated at like 55hp to 125hp) weighs about 5000lbs. Cylinders don't leak, hoses in good shape, CV joint at the front for quick turning. 

Asking $4500 (about $12,000 new)


----------



## LoneCowboy

BPS#1;1450783 said:


> May the auction gods look kindly upon you and the auction goers open their pocket books wide.


thanks
bid often and bid a lot payup


----------



## BPS#1

LoneCowboy;1450884 said:


> thanks
> bid often and bid a lot payup


Its the democrat way.................... oh wait, thats politics wrong forum. My bad. :laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

So the


BUFF said:


> no talent weather clowns


 seem to think we could see another round of white stuff sunday night - tuesday night time frame.


----------



## BUFF

Brian I'm sure we can come to some kind of agreement for the walk behind spreader. 


Somebody needs to buy Brians Bat Wing, I have miles of road side ditches to be mowed this summer and I'd much rather sub it out to someone I know. Robert this would be right up your alley.........

If you guys ever have a chance to eat Ostrich do it, I had some last night and it was friggin great. It was grilled like a steak, medium rare, tender, fine muscle structure melt in your mouth happiness.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Brian, happen to have any pics or the mower? If not I better come take a look lol.
Is it 540 or 1000 pto? The tractor I would like to run it on is 130pto hp, do you think it would tear the mower up?

David, Pm me the info on the mowing, would love to do it.
Ill give you a call in the next few days about the plow/box fab job.
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy

rob_cook2001;1451085 said:


> Brian, happen to have any pics or the mower? If not I better come take a look lol.
> Is it 540 or 1000 pto? The tractor I would like to run it on is 130pto hp, do you think it would tear the mower up?
> 
> David, Pm me the info on the mowing, would love to do it.
> Ill give you a call in the next few days about the plow/box fab job.
> Robert


it's a 540 pto
picture attached
oh hell it would sail right along with 130hp. 

what tears it up is two things.
1. it's not a heavy duty deck, so hitting big rocks and such tends to beat up the deck. (but it also costs a lot less than a heavy duty and this is used and priced like it)
2. when you hit something big and nasty and the slip clutches don't slip. (you work with farm equipment, you know you have to tear them down every spring and make sure they slip). it bends the crap out of the driveshafts. (true with all mowers)

come out and take a look. if you aren't interested, that's cool

three oh three, seven oh nine, five eight, three eight


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1451085 said:


> Brian, happen to have any pics or the mower? If not I better come take a look lol.
> Is it 540 or 1000 pto? The tractor I would like to run it on is 130pto hp, do you think it would tear the mower up?
> 
> David, Pm me the info on the mowing, would love to do it.
> Ill give you a call in the next few days about the plow/box fab job.
> Robert


Robert, I sent you a email to your Yahoo account.

David


----------



## BPS#1

Heres what a detroit diesel V-16 on a generator looks like.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1451738 said:


> Heres what a detroit diesel V-16 on a generator looks like.


Hanging out in truck stops again eh............


----------



## BPS#1

No, that guy was fuelin at the City Market in Rawlins.
Thats a slightly larger than normal roll back.

Cheaper by .25 a gallon that way.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1451747 said:


> No, that guy was fuelin at the City Market in Rawlins.
> Thats a slightly larger than normal roll back.
> 
> Cheaper by .25 a gallon that way.


Well I was hoping you'd come back with a wise crack so I could volley back something that included Lot Lizzards, oh well maybe next time.

Gas has gone up $.10 but Diesel Fuel is holding it's own for now. Wonder Diesel is going to increase and what line of crap we'll be fed.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1451753 said:


> Well I was hoping you'd come back with a wise crack so I could volley back something that included Lot Lizzards, oh well maybe next time.
> 
> Gas has gone up $.10 but Diesel Fuel is holding it's own for now. Wonder Diesel is going to increase and what line of crap we'll be fed.


After my 7 year sentence I try to avoid truck stops when I can. 
It brings back too many flashbacks and creates a need for therapy. :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1450099 said:


> Look what I found!
> 
> http://www.dresserwaukesha.com/documents/7006_0710.pdf


I didn't see the link till now, 9.375" bore, 165 gal of oil.......holy crap


----------



## BPS#1

The spread between gas and diesel was $1.05 only a couple weeks ago. 

Now its back to .80 to .90 spread.

Even over in BFE Rangely diesel was only .10 higher than Cheyenne.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Is it going to snow tonight??


----------



## BPS#1

In the last 12 hrs NWS has gone from 50-80% chance of a dusting to 1'' MAX to 100% chance of 1'' to 2''.

My guess is they don't know what we'll get kinda like the first storm of the season back in early Oct.
We went from snow showers to 100% chance of 5'' in a matter of a couple hours. And we probably got close to 5'' too. It just melted really fast.

At 3:03 they have this to say.


NWS said:


> AT THIS TIME...MUCH OF THE AREA WILL RECEIVE BETWEEN 1.5 AND
> THREE INCHES OF SNOW TONIGHT AND MONDAY MORNING.


My mom in law in eastern KY says they got 5 to 6 in the last 4 hours and no signs of stopping yet.
I'm sure those poor folks have lost their minds and raided the China Mart shelves bare. At least that was
the report of what was happening yesterday. What a crock. In a day or two the storm will be past and the roads open.
Even in that country.


----------



## LoneCowboy

rob_cook2001;1452627 said:


> Is it going to snow tonight??


yes


----------



## stang2244

rob_cook2001;1452627 said:


> Is it going to snow tonight??


Hopefully.... I'm feeling bored and very unproductive lately....


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1452627 said:


> Is it going to snow tonight??


I did my part, washed all the vehicles today while the sun was out.

While I was at it washed the aerator I picked up along with all my summer equipment and fired everything up just cause. 
Spring is just around the corner and this year I'll have my ***** together, I hope......... I've been reviewing what I did last year, making some minor adjustments and been putting together bids for new and previous jobs.

I plow the roads in a HOA that's 2miles from me and they've said in the past they wanted me to bid on the summer work. I get a email from the two guys that deal with the maintenance side of things invite me to meeting with them yesterday at one of their homes. I show up not really knowing what to expect, I couldn't get a read on them. Come to find out they're happy with the plowing, want me to attend a annual HOA meeting and has requested a bid for the summer work. I'm thinking cool but wait, they ask me if I'm happy with how they're paying their bills and do I have any gripes about it, WTF. I was pretty shocked to say the least and BTW they are the second fastest paying customer I have.


----------



## BPS#1

Thats cool on getting more potential work. 


And thats great they were making sure you were happy.

I went a whole lot of rounds with a clown on lawnsite from the east coast about how in our customer's eyes we are nothing better than a lawn turd and no matter what type of service and professionalism it'll never be above a lawn turd. 
I told him that he was full of crap for certain in my area. Your post just proves what I was trying to tell him.
If your customer had no respect for you higher than a turd you can be sure they would have never asked you that question.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1452684 said:


> Thats cool on getting more potential work.
> 
> And thats great they were making sure you were happy.
> 
> I went a whole lot of rounds with a clown on lawnsite from the east coast about how in our customer's eyes we are nothing better than a lawn turd and no matter what type of service and professionalism it'll never be above a lawn turd.
> I told him that he was full of crap for certain in my area. Your post just proves what I was trying to tell him.
> If your customer had no respect for you higher than a turd you can be sure they would have never asked you that question.


I deal with a lot of people everyday, customers, employees and vendors. I've found when you're upfront and honest with them you're much better off. We defiantly have a different outlook at things in the west. The people we work for pay our bills and they shop receive some level of customer service,
When it comes to you and the clown on LS, I think the issue there is where he's from. We have another shop in Ct and I can honestly say the majority of them keep score and it's as if they want to see how many people they can screw in a day, no lie. When I have to deal with them I get all amped up and really become a ***** and shut them down before they have a chance.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1452696 said:


> When it comes to you and the clown on LS, I think the issue there is where he's from. We have another shop in Ct and I can honestly say the majority of them keep score and it's as if they want to see how many people they can screw in a day, no lie. When I have to deal with them I get all amped up and really become a ***** and shut them down before they have a chance.


When you shake their hand do you count your fingers when you get your hand back?

There really is no reason to be like that.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1452704 said:


> When you shake their hand do you count your fingers when you get your hand back?
> 
> There really is no reason to be like that.


Pretty much, they'll through anyone under the bus if given a chance even if they wouldn't gain anything from it.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1452718 said:


> Pretty much, they'll through anyone under the bus if given a chance even if they wouldn't gain anything from it.


Way back in the day I *briefly * worked for a guy that was like that and worse.

He was way beyond the proverbial taking advantage of his mom. 
He would have F-ed himself over if it would produce a buck.  It was that bad.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Hey guys, I just picked up a little 6'X8' enclosed trailer that I want to turn into a vehicle maintenance/repair rig. There's not a lot of stuff going in it (generator, welder, hand tools, torches, air compressor, jacks, etc) and I was wondering if anyone has any good ideas for shelving or tool arrangement.

In the summer, a lot of the stuff will come out and be replaced with my fence building tools and also be used as a toy box being pulled behind the fifth wheel. Needless to say, fold up shelves have crossed my mind. 

I want to try to keep the center of the trailer as open as possible so that way we can haul the ATV when necessary during a storm.

Feel free to send pics to my email [email protected] or text them to my cell 719-289-4414 if you don't want to advertise the contents of your trailers on the web.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1452858 said:


> Hey guys, I just picked up a little 6'X8' enclosed trailer that I want to turn into a vehicle maintenance/repair rig. There's not a lot of stuff going in it (generator, welder, hand tools, torches, air compressor, jacks, etc) and I was wondering if anyone has any good ideas for shelving or tool arrangement.
> 
> In the summer, a lot of the stuff will come out and be replaced with my fence building tools and also be used as a toy box being pulled behind the fifth wheel. Needless to say, fold up shelves have crossed my mind.
> 
> I want to try to keep the center of the trailer as open as possible so that way we can haul the ATV when necessary during a storm.
> 
> Feel free to send pics to my email [email protected] or text them to my cell 719-289-4414 if you don't want to advertise the contents of your trailers on the web.


I've been looking for a 7X14 tandem enclosed to haul/store my mowers and handheld equipment. I also intend on using it for hauling dirt bikes, ATV's and use it as a camper when I go fishing. I've given it some thought and came up with making everything modular for easy change overs. My plan is to mount a series of vertical rails with several different places to "pin" shelves, cabinets, fold down cots and benches in places. Kind of the same idea of shelve standards but on a bigger scale. They main thing I want to do is make it so it can be configured easily for whatever I'm doing. Besides it'd give me an excuse to buy a spool gun for my 255 Lincoln.
For now I have a Knack Job Box mounted on my open flat bed, I use totes load with tools, supplies, etc....and switch them out for different types of jobs.


----------



## LoneCowboy

weird storm.
east of main street, literally nothing (black pavement)
west of main street an inch or so.
another mile west, 2 to 3 inches

weird storm.


----------



## BPS#1

About an inch here. 

Did my 0 tolerance offices and thats it.


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1453013 said:


> weird storm.
> east of main street, literally nothing (black pavement)
> west of main street an inch or so.
> another mile west, 2 to 3 inches
> 
> weird storm.


Just had coverage on grassy/dirt areas until I got to the north side of Longmont, then about 1/2 mile south of town there was less and less. Not worth the hassle of getting up a couple times to check on the weather. Better than nothing, I think......


----------



## LoneCowboy

BUFF;1453019 said:


> Just had coverage on grassy/dirt areas until I got to the north side of Longmont, then about 1/2 mile south of town there was less and less. Not worth the hassle of getting up a couple times to check on the weather. Better than nothing, I think......


so, what you are saying is that God hates Longmont???


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1453066 said:


> so, what you are saying is that God hates Longmont???


Lets just call it River affect snow, as in the St Vrain River..........


----------



## stang2244

I can't complain today. North side stuff had about 1.5-2" so got to hit about 1/4 of my accounts.

David- I had an HOA meeting myself today. I felt just like you did in not being able to get a read on these guys. It would be an awesome summer maint. property to get with the option to pick up their snow work in the winter. Now it's just a waiting game...


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1453553 said:


> I can't complain today. North side stuff had about 1.5-2" so got to hit about 1/4 of my accounts.
> 
> David- I had an HOA meeting myself today. I felt just like you did in not being able to get a read on these guys. It would be an awesome summer maint. property to get with the option to pick up their snow work in the winter. Now it's just a waiting game...


Andy just need to remembered "Chicken Wings" and all will be good.  The waiting does suck but they only have a couple weeks before they need to make a decision, but it'll seem like months.
If you find yourself with a big area where a tow behind aerator makes sense keep me in mind. If's it's enough to justify heading south I'd be interested. 
The management company that handles the HOA I'm plowing has another one a mile south of it. The guy that's plowing it now hasn't been doing a good job and the home owners aren't happy. Come to find out he use to plow the HOA I've doing now and it appears I'm pretty much a shoe in for next year and will be bidding on there summer work too.


----------



## BPS#1

Saw this today. Ever see a V on a county truck?
This was a first for me.


----------



## mjstef

BPS#1;1454310 said:


> Saw this today. Ever see a V on a county truck?
> This was a first for me.


Seen a few here. Faster than a road grader for drifted areas. Pretty smart IMHO.............


----------



## Top_Notch

We've had somewhere around 40 or so inches in the last 48 hours here in Steamboat. I'm tired.

Jeff


----------



## BPS#1

Holy crap.



I was thru Steamboat last week. You had no shortage of snow then.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1454310 said:


> Saw this today. Ever see a V on a county truck?
> This was a first for me.


Not really but it's a great idea for wind country.......It probably blows right through drifts.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Top_Notch;1454333 said:


> We've had somewhere around 40 or so inches in the last 48 hours here in Steamboat. I'm tired.
> 
> Jeff


Need any help up there?


----------



## BPS#1

cold_and_tired;1454517 said:


> Need any help up there?


Good chance of it. Go look at their weather forecast. 
Another 8 to 12 tonight if I remember right.


----------



## stang2244

1/2-1" tonight/tomorrow a.m...... We gonna get it?


----------



## BPS#1

stang2244;1454929 said:


> 1/2-1" tonight/tomorrow a.m...... We gonna get it?


We were at 1/2 or less this morning.

This afternoon 2 to 3 and now we're back to less than an inch forecast.
Basically means they have no clue.

Could get nothing, could be 8''.


----------



## BUFF

My source is saying tomorrow's weather will be different than today's and the big yellow thing in the sky will be up long than today............you can go to the bank with either of these forecast.


----------



## BPS#1

NWS says the precip will probably start around 11 pm.


But they also say the temp won't drop below freezing until 2 am.
Should give you an idea on how much white stuff we'll get.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1454991 said:


> NWS says the precip will probably start around 11 pm.
> 
> But they also say the temp won't drop below freezing until 2 am.
> Should give you an idea on how much white stuff we'll get.


Still pretty warm here, wind still blowing but that doesn't mean it can't snow. If it does and gets with it there will be a nice layer of slush under. It's spring time in the Rockies.........


----------



## Top_Notch

cold_and_tired;1454517 said:


> Need any help up there?


I appreciate the offer but I'm new to the business my self and only have two accounts. I also drive a plow truck for a property management company. Everyone seems to be handling the snow load pretty well, plus today it pretty much started raining...extremely warm here right now. The wet snow was a pita though.

Getting good use out of my v plow and just got a set of four chains in case we get another record setting dump in the future.

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## BPS#1

Looks like ice and slush for me.



Off to salt a couple side walks.


----------



## LoneCowboy

appears to have stopped snowing here. (longmont 4:30am)
snow on the grass, but nothing on walks.
going out in a bit to check north side walks.

efffing wind.


----------



## BPS#1

25 is closed around longmont for wreck.

85 is closed around platteville for downed power lines.

You guys must have gotten a lot of ice with this.


----------



## BPS#1

LoneCowboy;1455184 said:


> efffing wind.


Still blowing hard up here. We got another snow band rolling thru.
Its not real pleasant outside the truck.


----------



## LoneCowboy

BPS#1;1455186 said:


> 25 is closed around longmont for wreck.
> 
> 85 is closed around platteville for downed power lines.
> 
> You guys must have gotten a lot of ice with this.


not at my place
but remember

People drive like idiots


----------



## BPS#1

LoneCowboy;1455207 said:


> not at my place
> but remember
> 
> People drive like idiots


Aint that the damn truth!!!!!!


----------



## stang2244

Weird storm. 2 miles east of 104th and I25 there was barely a dusting, right at 104th & I-25 there was almost 2 inches in the parking lots, and then up at I25 & hwy 7 theres almost nothing.


----------



## BUFF

Just another ch!tty nights sleep........


----------



## stang2244

A little jealous, sounds like they're getting it from Denver south.


----------



## bsuds

We got about 5"s in Golden. It started snowing at 3:00am, & by 4:00 there was already over 2"s on my lots and walks, and it snowed like hell untill after 7:00.


----------



## LoneCowboy

the state of colorado department of revenue is a bunch of ******* thieves.


----------



## BPS#1

LoneCowboy;1456514 said:


> the state of colorado department of revenue is a bunch of ******* thieves.


Sounds normal.

What did they do to you this time?


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1456515 said:


> Sounds normal.
> 
> What did they do to you this time?


He's just sleep posting while taking his morning nap.........


----------



## BPS#1

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:






Dave don't forget 2 weeks to the Mac free food day.

Thanks to high winds and blowing snow making roads ill advised to drive on I'm 
left with less desirable rainy day yobs around the garage. 

I really should build myself a work bench.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1456551 said:


> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> Dave don't forget 2 weeks to the Mac free food day.
> 
> Thanks to high winds and blowing snow making roads ill advised to drive on I'm
> left with less desirable rainy day yobs around the garage.
> 
> I really should build myself a work bench.


It won't be a free food day for me, I'll probably drive away with something I didn't show up with.........

Wind what wind, that was just a steady breeze at a high rate of speed.


----------



## BPS#1

Speaking of buying.............. I plan on buying another Echo 280T.
Good thing its 10% off. $400 list price.



BUFF;1456559 said:


> Wind what wind, that was just a steady breeze at a high rate of speed.


Fresh air festival sounds less irritating than it is.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1456561 said:


> Speaking of buying.............. I plan on buying another Echo 280T.
> Good thing its 10% off. $400 list price.
> 
> Fresh air festival sounds less irritating than it is.


no bugs, no brown cloud......


----------



## LoneCowboy

So
when you buy a vehicle (or SMM plate) you are paying in advance for 12 months worth of the "privledge" of driving on our roads. And of course, the fee is by weight and value. (since heavier vehicles do more "damage" to the roads) Class 8 trucks START at $1,000 a year (almost no matter how old and how few miles)

BUT
if you sell said vehicle before your 12 months are up you basically get ******.

they won't refund it
if you sell 2 to buy 1, you can only apply 1 tag towards the next tag. If you sell everything, you're ******
the entire amount if of course a tax. But there is this fee and that fee and property tax and ownership tax and license tax.
and not only does it not pro-rate at 1/12th a month (which only makes sense) it prorates at high rates. 30% the first month, 20% the 2nd, etc Now mind you if you have to pay for 13 or 14 months (like if you buy a new car and the paperwork doesn't show up for a few months), they add exactly one or two more months. They get this just fine.

and each little fee schedule is different.
so 6 months in, you might only have a license fee left.
So, for example say you have a $500 license fee credit. You can only apply that to the license fee part of the next renewal of a different vehicle. But if that amount is less than $500 you lose it all AND STILL HAVE TO WRITE A CHECK FOR THE REST.

That's right
**** you, **** you all the time

Dear State of Colorado
You owe me $800.

Fraud is fraud, state sponsored or not
**** you.


----------



## BPS#1

Brian don't hold back on how you feel. Let it all hang out.

Repressing your feelings and thoughts will only lead to postal type events.



Not to mention that CO's semi fees are about twice what they are in WY for the same thing.
I know the feeling, I was leased to a company in Greeley for a while. I had to pay CO's fees.
They wouldn't let me go with WY until I owned the truck free and clear.


----------



## cold_and_tired

We ended up with about 7" of wet snow yesterday. I've got a few videos that I will get up soon.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1456693 said:


> We ended up with about 7" of wet snow yesterday. I've got a few videos that I will get up soon.


Well guess it was your turn, good for you.........


----------



## LoneCowboy

cold_and_tired;1456693 said:


> We ended up with about 7" of wet snow yesterday. I've got a few videos that I will get up soon.


wow
that's amazing

have i mentioned that co dept of revenue can kiss my a$$??

in today's mail came the little thing you have to fill out for class 8 trucks (how heavy, how many miles per year)

i want to write a little poem along these lines, perhaps you guys can help me.

kiss my ass, you screwed me raw for far too long
from me you get nothing, hope you choke on out ****ers.

but it doesn't seem to rhyme.


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1456751 said:


> wow
> that's amazing
> 
> have i mentioned that co dept of revenue can kiss my a$$??
> 
> in today's mail came the little thing you have to fill out for class 8 trucks (how heavy, how many miles per year)
> 
> i want to write a little poem along these lines, perhaps you guys can help me.
> 
> kiss my ass, you screwed me raw for far too long
> from me you get nothing, hope you choke on out *******.
> 
> but it doesn't seem to rhyme.


Sounds like a little range time is needed. 
Better to vent than blow a gasket and end up in a casket.


----------



## LoneCowboy

that rhymes, but it doesn't really give the pricks at the dept of revenue the real sense of what i'm trying to get across.
I may be Dr Zhivago, but i"m not much of a poet.


----------



## BPS#1

I'm sure that via google images you'd be able to print off any number of photographs 
showing folks assuming the position of screwer and screwee.
Would that get the point across to your satisfaction?


----------



## LoneCowboy

i agree that in dealing with government ******** that you should probably use pictures, with little words.
but i don't want to drop to their level of stupidity. (which is about the level of dog poo), and I want a poem.

i know, asking a bunch of snow guys for a poem isn't going to lead to much more than a cat in the hat, but WTH.


----------



## BUFF

*You asked and you shall recieve........*

Well I've been hoping for a warm day to do some stuff outside and looks like tomorrow will be the day, so warm it's going to be Rib Eyes and Lobster Tails on the grill for dinner..
Looks like somebody thinks we have a chance for some snow early in the week, typical a [email protected] warm day and they snow.......



LoneCowboy;1456893 said:


> i know, asking a bunch of snow guys for a poem isn't going to lead to much more than a cat in the hat, but WTH.


Ok I have about 15 minutes into this so here goes........

Hey Department of Revenue I have a beef with you.
I built a business based on mowing and hauling poo
I played by the rules and paid all the fee's
The first few years I was happy as I could be
The past few years have been kinda rough
After working for minimum wage I've had enough
So the truck,tractors,trailers and skid are on the block
By the way you can **** my ****


----------



## LoneCowboy

that's awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stang2244

Hahaha not bad David... Not bad at all!


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1457186 said:


> that's awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I have many skillls..............


----------



## cold_and_tired

Here are a few videos that I got the other day. This was the first storm that I didn't have to do a darn thing other than supervise. Kinda boring but hopefully these guys will be on auto pilot by next winter and I'll get to stay home and sleep.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1457423 said:


> Here are a few videos that I got the other day. This was the first storm that I didn't have to do a darn thing other than supervise. Kinda boring but hopefully these guys will be on auto pilot by next winter and I'll get to stay home and sleep.


You'll find yourself going nutz supervising and you'll find more accounts so you can play too. 
Pretty cool seeing the 78 or 79 Bronco being used too, good old iron never dies.....


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1457430 said:


> You'll find yourself going nutz supervising and you'll find more accounts so you can play too.
> Pretty cool seeing the 78 or 79 Bronco being used too, good old iron never dies.....


That's a 78 Bronco that belongs to a good friend of mine. He picked up for $500 with the plow. He has swapped in a 460 and 1-ton running gear. It's pretty rusty but body panels are easy to replace.


----------



## BPS#1

Hey cold a couple weeks ago you mentioned you were going to buy another pusher and hoped to pay for it that storm.

How did that work out for you?


----------



## BUFF

Paul I stopped by Mac today to drop off a chainsaw to deal with a idol problem. I mentioned the open house and said I heard it by way of you. The boys paused and asked how I knew you, blah blah blah..... I really like going in there on Saturdays cause the boys are up front and I really like talking to Chris. He knows his stuff from a mechanical stand point which carries more weight with me. I was shopping for another saw and I'm pretty set on a Husky instead of a Stihl. Stihl is really struggling with getting power out of their low emission motors. 
Anyways I told them you were coming down and I'd be there to get my share of food too.


----------



## cold_and_tired

BPS#1;1457660 said:


> Hey cold a couple weeks ago you mentioned you were going to buy another pusher and hoped to pay for it that storm.
> 
> How did that work out for you?


Bought and paid for! It's gonna be a backup until we get a heavy storm and we actually need to have both of them working. Hopefully I will pick up a few more accounts next year and have to buy another one!


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1457692 said:


> Bought and paid for! It's gonna be a backup until we get a heavy storm and we actually need to have both of them working. Hopefully I will pick up a few more accounts next year and have to buy another one!


Bought and paid for, I like the sound of that.......


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1457687 said:


> Paul I stopped by Mac today to drop off a chainsaw to deal with a idol problem. I mentioned the open house and said I heard it by way of you. The boys paused and asked how I knew you, blah blah blah..... I really like going in there on Saturdays cause the boys are up front and I really like talking to Chris. He knows his stuff from a mechanical stand point which carries more weight with me. I was shopping for another saw and I'm pretty set on a Husky instead of a Stihl. Stihl is really struggling with getting power out of their low emission motors.
> Anyways I told them you were coming down and I'd be there to get my share of food too.


You tell them that the internet makes the world a small place. lol

I like my '94 Husky other than its ALWAYS been damn hard to start. 
Luke warm is even worse. About wont start luke warm. Cold is the best, followed by hot.
Once it cools off a little.... forget it.

I know John and the youngest brother the best. His name escapes me right now.
I haven't had as much dealings with Ron and Chris.

Unless you have to have a new saw you'll save 10% on their sale day.
I try to buy my bigger purchases then just to save that $$. 
$40 this year on a trimmer alone.



cold_and_tired;1457692 said:


> Bought and paid for! It's gonna be a backup until we get a heavy storm and we actually need to have both of them working. Hopefully I will pick up a few more accounts next year and have to buy another one!


Thats good to hear. I hope we get a couple more events yet this season, but my snow interest is winding down and I'm looking forward to green grass season.
Last year up here we didn't fool with snow after 3/15. I've seen years when there was plowing to do the first week of May.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1457704 said:


> You tell them that the internet makes the world a small place. lol
> 
> I like my '94 Husky other than its ALWAYS been damn hard to start.
> Luke warm is even worse. About wont start luke warm. Cold is the best, followed by hot.
> Once it cools off a little.... forget it.
> 
> I know John and the youngest brother the best. His name escapes me right now.
> I haven't had as much dealings with Ron and Chris.
> 
> Unless you have to have a new saw you'll save 10% on their sale day.
> I try to buy my bigger purchases then just to save that $$.
> $40 this year on a trimmer alone.


A lot of those starting issues you have may be fuel related, I run 105 octane race fuel in all my two strokes and never have an issue. The biggest killer is the ethanol in the stuff at the pump, sure I'm paying $5.50 a gallon but I burn a couple gallons a month.
Chris spends most his time in back working on stuff, he's had me back there several times just helping me out. 
Well the saw I'm looking at is $520, then there's the extra chains, air filters, plugs, oil, etc.......I see myself dropping $750 that day but I'll have everything I need for the season too.

Been doing a bunch of pre spring equipment prep, working on bids and enjoying the longer days. Still would like to get another couple feet of snow though, the cash would be a nice way to head into summer.


----------



## cold_and_tired

BPS#1;1457704 said:


> Thats good to hear. I hope we get a couple more events yet this season, but my snow interest is winding down and I'm looking forward to green grass season.
> Last year up here we didn't fool with snow after 3/15. I've seen years when there was plowing to do the first week of May.


I would like a few more just to pad the ole bank account a little but I am ready for warm weather. We are already planning our trips for this summer and the fifth wheel is packed and ready to go.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1457713 said:


> A lot of those starting issues you have may be fuel related, I run 105 octane race fuel in all my two strokes and never have an issue. The biggest killer is the ethanol in the stuff at the pump, sure I'm paying $5.50 a gallon but I burn a couple gallons a month.
> Chris spends most his time in back working on stuff, he's had me back there several times just helping me out.
> Well the saw I'm looking at is $520, then there's the extra chains, air filters, plugs, oil, etc.......I see myself dropping $750 that day but I'll have everything I need for the season too.
> 
> Been doing a bunch of pre spring equipment prep, working on bids and enjoying the longer days. Still would like to get another couple feet of snow though, the cash would be a nice way to head into summer.


Clifton is the younger brother's name I was missing.

Its been a hard starter for as long as I can remember. Long before they had that ethanol sheet. 
I bought it new. It hasn't had much use but you gotta have one around.
I might take it to Mac in two weeks and see what Chris says about it. I've had the uncle work on it, the Husky shop here and seems like another shop some where along the way.
Nothing changes.

Actually its hilarious because my help CANNOT start it to save his life. 
I can usually get it running in a couple pulls. :laughing: 
He fails to see any humor in that.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1457717 said:


> my help CANNOT start it to save his life.
> I can usually get it running in a couple pulls. :laughing:
> He fails to see any humor in that.


It's good to be king.........I hope you give them a smart @$$ look and jab........


----------



## dkdllc3

As a first timer here I wanted to say hi. My name's Derek. I know Robbie and he pointed me this way. I'm a weed mower in the warm seasons and have made some machine changes to grow my mowing business and allow me to look at plowing in the winter. I have a lot to learn but can already tell that this site offers a ton of knowledge and expert advice. Look forward to reading and offering any advice on my end.


----------



## mjstef

BPS#1;1457717 said:


> Clifton is the younger brother's name I was missing.
> 
> Its been a hard starter for as long as I can remember. Long before they had that ethanol sheet.
> I bought it new. It hasn't had much use but you gotta have one around.
> I might take it to Mac in two weeks and see what Chris says about it. I've had the uncle work on it, the Husky shop here and seems like another shop some where along the way.
> Nothing changes.
> 
> Actually its hilarious because my help CANNOT start it to save his life.
> I can usually get it running in a couple pulls. :laughing:
> He fails to see any humor in that.


I have an 04 Husky. It don't start for **** either and never has. It's never had ethanol in it either. I can buy all grades ethanol free here......


----------



## rob_cook2001

Hey Derek... guess they will let anyone in here Haha.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1458822 said:


> Hey Derek... guess they will let anyone in here Haha.


This statement is backup by letting the ex truck driver from sheep country on


----------



## rob_cook2001

Sheep people....


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1458883 said:


> Sheep people....


Ewe betcha.


----------



## BPS#1

I've heard some crazy stories about those montana boys and their sheep.




Montana, where the men are men and the sheep are scared.


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF-

I need to put a trailer hitch on the back of my gooseneck. I trust my welding ability but not my engineering skills. Would this be something you would want to help me out with?


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1458978 said:


> I've heard some crazy stories about those montana boys and their sheep.
> 
> Montana, where the men are men and the sheep are scared.


I thinking you were the truck driver.........



cold_and_tired;1458979 said:


> BUFF-
> 
> I need to put a trailer hitch on the back of my gooseneck. I trust my welding ability but not my engineering skills. Would this be something you would want to help me out with?


Tanner I've done a bunch of these in the past, some were simple and some posed some challenges but it can be done. 
You can take some pictures of what you have, maybe even tell me the make / model and I can try to find one around here to look at. Also knowing how much weight you're planing to haul would be good to know too. You should be able to snag my email address off of the social group page.


----------



## BUFF

*Snow tonight???*

30% chance of snow tonight starting around 8pm and ending in the morning. Yeah right......


----------



## stang2244

So you're sayin there's a chance!!


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1459354 said:


> So you're sayin there's a chance!!


I really like that stupid movie..........

and yeah someone thinks there's a chance and even more of one on Friday


----------



## stang2244

BUFF;1459359 said:


> I really like that stupid movie..........
> 
> and yeah someone thinks there's a chance and even more of one on Friday


I was hoping you would catch that. That movie is stupid but freaking hilarious!!

I'll take whatever snow they wanna throw our way this week!


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1459362 said:


> I was hoping you would catch that. That movie is stupid but freaking hilarious!!
> 
> I'll take whatever snow they wanna throw our way this week!


I've been told (mainly by the wife) I know all kinds of stupid meaningless stuff, and one liners from movies.......


----------



## BPS#1

Dave how did you like that stupid text I sent you this morning?


LMAO, it was forwarded to me from a Montana sheep shagger himself.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1459475 said:


> Dave how did you like that stupid text I sent you this morning?
> 
> LMAO, it was forwarded to me from a Montana sheep shagger himself.


I really didn't pick up on it but then again I was dealing with a bunch of stuff that had me pre occupied. Being really busy with work, family, etc.....since December and been going non stop. I'm thinking I need to get off the grid for awhile, thinking about heading down to Salidia/Beuna Vista to hand out with a couple buddy's for a weekend of shooting and some mindless drinking.........


----------



## BPS#1

Push the reset button?

I'm hoping to get a quick trip to TX to visit some good friends some time next month.
I know this summer is going to be a ball buster and I need a couple days breather before it starts.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1459489 said:


> Push the reset button?


Big time push, been way to long........... I usally hit it a couple times a year at the wifes request, the closest I've come in the past 2 years is goat hunting in the fall.


----------



## BPS#1

A guy gotta do that once in a while. 


I haven't had money to do any thing more than a weekend with the wife and the very odd day here or there since fall of 09.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1459496 said:


> A guy gotta do that once in a while.
> 
> I haven't had money to do any thing more than a weekend with the wife and the very odd day here or there since fall of 09.


Here's the best marriage tip ever........ boys need to be boys and leave the warden (wife) at home.....
It's been working for 17yrs and I must say it doesn't seem that long.


----------



## BUFF

BUFF;1459330 said:


> 30% chance of snow tonight starting around 8pm and ending in the morning. Yeah right......


Another fine job of forecasting the weather I must say.


----------



## BPS#1

Their time line was way off, but we are finally getting our chance of less than 1/2''.

We'll see if they get the amount right.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1459758 said:


> Their time line was way off, but we are finally getting our chance of less than 1/2''.
> 
> We'll see if they get the amount right.


Uhmmmmmm..........Yeah let me know how that works out for you.


----------



## BPS#1

100% chance of less than 1/2'' inch happening now at my place.

LIGHT flurries happening at the house now.


----------



## BPS#1

Looks like they got the amount right............... this time.


----------



## BUFF

*50 / 50*

Soooooooooooooo a 50/50 chance for Thursday................


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1459129 said:


> I thinking you were the truck driver.........
> 
> Tanner I've done a bunch of these in the past, some were simple and some posed some challenges but it can be done.
> You can take some pictures of what you have, maybe even tell me the make / model and I can try to find one around here to look at. Also knowing how much weight you're planing to haul would be good to know too. You should be able to snag my email address off of the social group page.


I went ahead and had a local welder do it. He was in between jobs and did it for $150. He did a heck of a job with it too. I'll grab some pics when I can.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1461492 said:


> I went ahead and had a local welder do it. He was in between jobs and did it for $150. He did a heck of a job with it too. I'll grab some pics when I can.


Sweet, he must have been pretty board. There has to be at least $75+ in materials alone.


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1461493 said:


> Sweet, he must have been pretty board. There has to be at least $75+ in materials alone.


The only material that needed to be purchased was the receiver tube. He braced it with 2"x2"x1/4" square tube that he had in his scrap pile.

He even fixed a few cracks that were on the hinges of my attempt at a center ramp.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1461507 said:


> The only material that needed to be purchased was the receiver tube. He braced it with 2"x2"x1/4" square tube that he had in his scrap pile.
> 
> He even fixed a few cracks that were on the hinges of my attempt at a center ramp.


Did he run a single bar between the frame rails and then tie them into the main frame rails with gusset? 
I ones I've done use's 4x4 x.250 tube, I mill a pocket through the tube and slip the receiver tube in and weld. Then use .375 plate to to bolt to the frame rail like a regular receiver hitch. But given the increased span I run gussets from the frame rails to the 4x4 tube.
this give you get torsional and lateral support to pull a 20ft trailer with a 1ton pick up on it.

So check this out http://denver.craigslist.org/for/2806114549.html


----------



## SaltMan_

weather advisory out...up to 9" mother truckers.


----------



## stang2244

Snowin heavy at hwy 7 & I25


----------



## BUFF

Nothing happening in Niwot.....


----------



## BPS#1

Go make that big snow money, looks like I'll be sitting this one out.


We're at a high chance of nothing happening. Until you get west of Laramie.


----------



## stang2244

Snow has stopped, skies clearing......


----------



## bsuds

Sun is out. If we get anything, it looks like it will be tonight. At least February was good to us. I do like to start out a new month with a push though. They seem to be down grading the storm now, but who knows this is Colorado, there might be 6"s by tomorrow morning. 

Maybe I will go pop off a few to kill some time.  Time


----------



## LoneCowboy

this morning it said less than one inch
now it says 1-3 today and 1-3 more overnight

in other words
like usual
THEY HAVE NO CLUE.

not snowing here, but it looks ugly.

go away snow, go away.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Look what I made!


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1461820 said:


> Look what I made!


Tanner congrats, how far along.


----------



## bsuds

It's snowing


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1461827 said:


> Tanner congrats, how far along.


Still pretty early. She is about 8 weeks give or take a few days. I got to hear the heartbeat and got teary eyed pretty quick. This is our first.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1461829 said:


> Still pretty early. She is about 8 weeks give or take a few days. I got to hear the heartbeat and got teary eyed pretty quick. This is our first.


8weeks...... looks like you had a good new years eve.Thumbs Up

I seem to remember heart is like a rabbits, super fast.

My advice is to have two, that way they won't out number you, they have someone to play with and you can haul them around without a minivan.

Just started to lightly snow here.


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1461833 said:


> 8weeks...... looks like you had a good new years eve.Thumbs Up


Wait a second...I was out of town! Just kidding.

We have had a few bands of moisture go through. More like rain than snow for us.


----------



## BPS#1

cold_and_tired;1461820 said:


> Look what I made!


You sure it wasn't the milk man???? lol

Congrats, hopefully baby and momma stay health and strong.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1461840 said:


> Wait a second...I was out of town! Just kidding.
> 
> We have had a few bands of moisture go through. More like rain than snow for us.


:laughing::laughing::laughing: Ever see Me, Myself and Irene........


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1461859 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing: Ever see Me, Myself and Irene........


A handful of times, and laughed every time.


----------



## LoneCowboy

BUFF;1461859 said:


> Ever see Me, Myself and Irene........


bahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1461859 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing: Ever see Me, Myself and Irene........


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!

If that is the case, I hope they are extremely smart and/or really good athletes. I need a retirement plan anyway.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1462060 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!
> 
> If that is the case, I hope they are extremely smart and/or really good athletes. I need a retirement plan anyway.


Hell Yeah, all kidding as side it really cool my two are 14&15 and they're a lot of fun......A pita at times but well worth it. Some call them baby's I call them F__k trophies.Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

I got a quick blast of snow leaving about an inch on the grass and gravel, roads are wet.
Looks like another night of getting up periodically to check on the weather, suck!


----------



## cold_and_tired

NOAA changed the forecast for us. They say 2-4" by 11:00 am tomorrow.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1462216 said:


> NOAA changed the forecast for us. They say 2-4" by 11:00 am tomorrow.


They're saying 2" (nothing or 8") for the Longmont area


----------



## rob_cook2001

I thought it was going to snow... lol


----------



## LoneCowboy

clear, dry, not a drop, clear blue sky (but the forecast still says "40% chance", really???????)


----------



## BUFF

Well never got any more, it just blew through like some bad Chinese food.............


----------



## cold_and_tired

Ended up with about an inch here. Blue skies now.


----------



## BPS#1

Very heavy tornado damage in my dad's county this afternoon. 
ALL lines of communication are out.
We have no clue if they are OK or not.


----------



## Top_Notch

I wish your father luck. I'm sure everything will be ok. It's been snowing here on and off for the last two days. Maybe eight inches in town.

Jeff


----------



## BPS#1

Thanks.



They were able to make a very brief call out this morning. 
My parents and sister are OK other than hail damage. 
They have no power or phone and most likely will not for some time.


----------



## BUFF

Paul how about Toto, did he make it too?


----------



## BPS#1

I aint from Kansas. lol

Here are photos from the area. This is the county seat where I grew up.
So many places are completely unrecognizable.

http://originalweatherblog.blogspot.com/2012/03/west-liberty-ky-hit-very-hard-by.html


----------



## BUFF

Kansas, Kentucky it's all the same and they start with K too.

So I assume the pictures are after the Twister rolled through......


----------



## BPS#1

You ate a healthy bowl of smart axx for breakfast???

Sure thing, they are pics from BEFORE the tornado. :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

Everyday starts off with a bowl of that....lol


----------



## BPS#1

lol..................


----------



## stang2244

Glad to hear your family is ok. Scary stuff for sure!


----------



## rob_cook2001

Hope everyone is ok... what a long day of playing with the race trucks. ATS's dyno got a workout today lol


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1463794 said:


> Hope everyone is ok... what a long day of playing with the race trucks. ATS's dyno got a workout today lol


I heard ATS had a dyno day on the radio today and I figured you'd be there. So what did you get for numbers?


----------



## rob_cook2001

We got 918hp and 1666tq out of my little brothers 06 cummins.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1463853 said:


> We got 918hp and 1666tq out of my little brothers 06 cummins.


Damn thats pretty good out of the 6 banger, it's real close to what I'm getting out of ******.......:laughing::laughing: 
Seriously that's impressive.


----------



## rob_cook2001

O I know we will never hand with ******...... but we can try lol.
Were hoping for 1000hp bad had a highpressure fuel leak, sprayed fuel all over the truck.


----------



## BUFF

baaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaa

So is winter over or just on spring break?
Looks like it's going to get pretty warm the next few days, I'm thinking things are going to start to green up in the next 2 weeks or so.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I hope it is not over, just ordered more **** for my race truck and need to pay for it hahah.
Robert


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1463889 said:


> I hope it is not over, just ordered more **** for my race truck and need to pay for it hahah.
> Robert


I'd like to get a couple more decent pushes in before it's over but it's mainly out of greed....


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1463866 said:


> baaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> So is winter over or just on spring break?
> Looks like it's going to get pretty warm the next few days, I'm thinking things are going to start to green up in the next 2 weeks or so.


Last season I didn't have any white gold after 3/15.

In spring of 09 we had 2 blizzards in April and 1 the first week of May.

So in other words..... ya never know.


----------



## dkdllc3

Hey Robbie, what do you think of the Fordcummins.com and the Destroked.com to replace my 7.3 with a cummins?


----------



## BPS#1

I think the FordCummins guys are just around the corner from the MT sheep man.
He seems to talk favorably about them.


----------



## dkdllc3

I dont see a lot of info as far as reviews. I'm at 346k on my 7.3. I would like something I dont have to yell over when talking to my passenger. You guys that drive Dodges happy with them? Would do a 24v or a commonrail if convinced.


----------



## BPS#1

Dale from Tymar performance can tell you how to do an insulation job on the cab that makes it almost as quiet as a cadillac.
Its not cheap.

Me personally I'd do the 12 valve for the fuel economy. 22 mpg out of a pickup sounds pretty good.
My wife's V6 small SUV struggles to do that.


----------



## LoneCowboy

booked
2nd week of april (figure i'll give Mr Snow one last week into April to make any appearances, although we've never removed snow after the end of March here in Longmont) we're off to Texas to hunt hogs, turkey and varmints

dammed excited

and if it snows, well, Buff will just have to take care of it. Not like I care too much anyway. I mean, what are they going to do? not use me next year?????
bahahahahahahahhaha


----------



## rob_cook2001

I would swap in a cr (03-07).... my next choice would be a12v.... no way in Hell would I put a 24v (98.5-02) in a truck.
Cummins swaps are cool as Hell, but if I was in your shoes I would take the money and trade your 7.3 in.
If your paying a shop to do the swap you'll burn up 10k pretty fast.
I'd your stuck on keeping your truck put have your 7.3 totally re built. I'll call you in the am tomorrow.
Robert


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1465552 said:


> booked
> 2nd week of april (figure i'll give Mr Snow one last week into April to make any appearances, although we've never removed snow after the end of March here in Longmont) we're off to Texas to hunt hogs, turkey and varmints
> 
> dammed excited
> 
> and if it snows, well, Buff will just have to take care of it. Not like I care too much anyway. I mean, what are they going to do? not use me next year?????
> bahahahahahahahhaha


Well good for you

So snow tomorrow?


----------



## Top_Notch

Well its 11PM right now and its 41 degrees...WTF??? Supposed to get precipitation tomorrow, just hope its not rain.

Jeff


----------



## LoneCowboy

BUFF;1465922 said:


> Well good for you
> 
> So snow tomorrow?


i sure as heck hope not
i blew out my back somehow. (see what exercise gets you)
i can't sleep, move, walk, stand, sit, lie down.


----------



## unit28

saw the NWS speaking of lightning strikes for today, just never know.

0649 AM CST WED MAR 07 2012

ISOLATED LIGHTNING STRIKES \
MAY ALSO OCCUR THIS AFTERNOON ACROSS WRN
CO


----------



## cold_and_tired

Last night the prediction was 4-8" total and now it's down to 1-2". Now I know how my wife feels.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1466090 said:


> Last night the prediction was 4-8" total and now it's down to 1-2". Now I know how my wife feels.


You'll soon find out the similarity's the weather and a pregnant women have, you can't predict what either of them are going to be like. My advice is get a man cave.


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1466110 said:


> My advice is get a man cave.


Hmmm...I actually brought home a pool table yesterday! My neighbors are moving and didn't want to take it with them. Best of all, it was free!


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1466365 said:


> Hmmm...I actually brought home a pool table yesterday! My neighbors are moving and didn't want to take it with them. Best of all, it was free!


So now you need a shop to put the pool table in.......

Some storm we got eh? I'm beginning to think I could have made it through the season without buying more de-icer.


----------



## rob_cook2001

no snow... I am loading up to go racing in glendale AZ this weekend. Time for the desert diesel nationals!!!


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1466375 said:


> So now you need a shop to put the pool table in.......
> 
> Some storm we got eh? I'm beginning to think I could have made it through the season without buying more de-icer.


I'm liking the 50s and 60s i'm seeing in the 10 day forecast.


----------



## LoneCowboy

the magic depth gauge holds off the snow again.
woohoo

yeah, worst part is Dave, you agreed to buy my ice melt too
you'll have a lot for next year. think of it that way.


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1466500 said:


> yeah, worst part is Dave, you agreed to buy my ice melt too
> you'll have a lot for next year. think of it that way.


I'm well aware of that, got to figure out where I'm going to store all of it.

Free lunch Saturday..........


----------



## BPS#1

What time are you gonna be there David?



I'm buying another trimmer for this summer.


Speaking of work............. my helper called this afternoon..... slipped on his steps and broke his ankle.
Out for 6 to 8 weeks. Just lovely.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1466914 said:


> What time are you gonna be there David?
> 
> I'm buying another trimmer for this summer.
> 
> Speaking of work............. my helper called this afternoon..... slipped on his steps and broke his ankle.
> Out for 6 to 8 weeks. Just lovely.


I really haven't honed in on a time, probably 10a or so. My goal is a new saw and get stocked up consumables for the season. I may bring my boy but he may go to Fly Tie seminar @ Jax. 
Bummer about your helper, hope his snow removal contractor isn't at fault for his fall.
6-8wks, well at least you guys are about 3-4 wks behind in the season me in a normal year. If you find yourself in need of help I'm sure we can figure something out that makes sense for both of us. 
I'm actually going to get started on pruning tree's and shrubs this weekend, then get into blowing out beds and etc.... once the tree and shrub stuff is done. My gone is to have most all of my spring clean up work done by Easter. Then is just aerating and fert till it's time to mow. Still have a couple bids out for the season that haven't come back yet and I have a meeting with the HOA I plow for next week, I'm pretty much a shoe in with them for the summer work and hope to pick up some homeowners lawns too. Also been thinking about going after another decent size commercial but still thinking that one over. 
Still have some projects to do before the season, pack wheels bearing, check trailer brakes, replace some broken studs on big trailer, re paint the big trailer, build racks for the small trailer and a few other things. 
With the extra hour of daylight coming I'll be using it up, plus I have 4weeks of paid vacation at work I can widdle away at.


----------



## BUFF

*Spring Lunch*

Hey Guys, 
While there's a low in plowing and before we all get consumed in spring and summer work want to do lunch. It'd be great to get everyone that hangs out on this thread to show up. Maybe something on the west side of Denver to allure guys on that side of town, it'd make Tanner's ride from the south better and for the northern guys it's still pretty easy too. 
I'm not to familiar with that area but I'm sure someone is.

Well any takers, just remember the last time it was Tanner, Diablo, Andy and me,

David


----------



## BPS#1

My goal is free lunch, and the door prizes. lol

He slipped on his own steps, no ice. Just landed wrong and down he went.

Thanks for the offer on help. I think I'll be OK. 
He swears he is still able to work thru the pain. I'm dubious.
My part time summer help just got moved up to main man for the time hes out. 
With the 3 large apartments I'm running I'm planning on an extra trimmer 3 days a week.

I've been getting my equipment ready too. Also got a ton of work this week. Its been real busy. $$


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1466922 said:


> Hey Guys,
> While there's a low in plowing and before we all get consumed in spring and summer work want to do lunch. It'd be great to get everyone that hangs out on this thread to show up. Maybe something on the west side of Denver to allure guys on that side of town, it'd make Tanner's ride from the south better and for the northern guys it's still pretty easy too.
> I'm not to familiar with that area but I'm sure someone is.
> 
> Well any takers, just remember the last time it was Tanner, Diablo, Andy and me,
> 
> David


Make a day, I'll see if I can down your way and truck pool.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1466923 said:


> My goal is free lunch, and the door prizes. lol
> 
> He slipped on his own steps, no ice. Just landed wrong and down he went.
> 
> Thanks for the offer on help. I think I'll be OK.
> He swears he is still able to work thru the pain. I'm dubious.
> My part time summer help just got moved up to main man for the time hes out.
> With the 3 large apartments I'm running I'm planning on an extra trimmer 3 days a week.
> 
> I've been getting my equipment ready too. Also got a ton of work this week. Its been real busy. $$


Well when it comes time to pull plugs in those apartment lawns I have the tool for the job.


----------



## BPS#1

We'll talk about it tomorrow.


----------



## BPS#1

Hey David, how much did those axxless chaps cost you that you bought for weed eating?


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1468053 said:


> Hey David, how much did those axxless chaps cost you that you bought for weed eating?


About $90.00, for you it may be less cause there's less materail.......
If you call him tell him what you plan on doing with them and tell you know me, it may spark his memory. He's a pretty cool guy and likes to talk, he must have been a truck driver at one time. Anyway he mays real nice stufff and worth the money too, he's a link
http://www.coloradochaps.com/original_chaps.html .

I burned a tank of fuel through the new saw yesterday, .
It's a zippy little bugger.


----------



## cold_and_tired

In regards to lunch, I can do any days except Wednesdays.


----------



## LoneCowboy

being underemployed, I can do pretty much any day
and i'm always up for lunch.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1468116 said:


> In regards to lunch, I can do any days except Wednesdays.


Does a Friday put a bind on anyone?



LoneCowboy;1468119 said:


> being underemployed, I can do pretty much any day
> and i'm always up for lunch.


So is your back still outta whack?

When are you going piggy shooting?


----------



## LoneCowboy

BUFF;1468123 said:


> Does a Friday put a bind on anyone?
> 
> So is your back still outta whack?


yep
seeing quackopractor, it's getting better, but even I am getting bored sitting around. I've finished like 3 novels in 5 days.



> When are you going piggy shooting?


week after Easter
south of San Antonio
pigs, spring turkey and varmints.
skeet shooting, bass fishing.
should be fun.


----------



## LoneCowboy

guess who's wife has a 2nd interview with magpul????????

woohooo
i'm excited
I have expensive habits she needs to be supporting after all.


----------



## BUFF

Gitty up, hope it plans out.


----------



## stang2244

I'm in for lunch. Today was our first full day of lawn related work and I'm not ready yet haha


----------



## cold_and_tired

Friday's work for me!


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1468273 said:


> I'm in for lunch. Today was our first full day of lawn related work and I'm not ready yet haha


Do we want to shoot for Friday 3/23?

Any thoughts to were we want to do this?

It would be nice to get everyone to show this time or at least more than Tanner, Diablo, Andy and me.

Andy,
I did some "practicing" at home over the weekend, sure did sleep good. I'll get serious about it soon enough.
David


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1468074 said:


> About $90.00, for you it may be less cause there's less materail.......
> If you call him tell him what you plan on doing with them and tell you know me, it may spark his memory. He's a pretty cool guy and likes to talk, he must have been a truck driver at one time. Anyway he mays real nice stufff and worth the money too, he's a link
> http://www.coloradochaps.com/original_chaps.html .
> 
> I burned a tank of fuel through the new saw yesterday, .
> It's a zippy little bugger.


Thanks, I'm going to book mark that link.

Good to hear your saw is running good.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1468287 said:


> Thanks, I'm going to book mark that link.
> 
> Good to hear your saw is running good.


No prob with hot starts but really didn't expect any either.
I'll be triming trees this weeked and looking foward to using a lighter saw.


----------



## BPS#1

If I can't get my 254 working better I'm going to get rid of it. 

I hate to do so because its a very hard charging saw when running right. 
I think back in the day Husky rated it at over 4 hp.
I just can't deal with it not working right.


----------



## BUFF

Well I guess you need to bring it in and have it worked on. 
I brought my 044 Stihl in for a idle problem and $130.00, 4 days later it's all good.
Carb was goobered up and they replaced filters, fuel line, and a spark plug.


----------



## BPS#1

Thats good.



Mine has never started what I'd call great even from new. 
18 yrs later it HAS NOT gotten any better. In fact worse, or else my patience level is much lower.


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1468285 said:


> Do we want to shoot for Friday 3/23?
> 
> Any thoughts to were we want to do this?
> 
> David


http://www.shotgun-willies.com/


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1468560 said:


> http://www.shotgun-willies.com/


LOL.........my wife pretty much leaves me alone to do as I wish. Shot Gun Willies or similar places are my only restriction. Sure she'll "never" find out but I'm not risking it. I guess I'm whipped.


----------



## LoneCowboy

BUFF;1468564 said:


> LOL.........my wife pretty much leaves me alone to do as I wish. Shot Gun Willies or similar places are my only restriction. Sure she'll "never" find out but I'm not risking it. I guess I'm whipped.


+1
me too
can't do it

well boys, at least one more big storm on the way, guaranteed.
I took the plow off the truck, first time in months.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I am down for lunch. Still trying to recover from our Az trip. Finally blew up my little brothers cummins.400+ 1/4 mile passes and 900+ HP on a stock motor... let's see a gas motor do that lol


----------



## BUFF

*Lunch*

Ok so I guess next Friday 3/23 works for lunch for those who wish to go. Some wise guy suggested Shot Guns Willy's but I'm sure it was in jest. So what's it going to be boys, Famous Daves @ 11:30am off of HWY 7 and I-25? The allure there is easy access to the I and it's located pretty centrally for everyone except for Tanner.
Well any other ideas?


----------



## stang2244

11:30 next Friday at Daves works for me... We can have an after party at shotguns for all those interested. Haha!!


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1469109 said:


> 11:30 next Friday at Daves works for me... We can have an after party at shotguns for all those interested. Haha!!


Spoken like a single guy,with no warden.......:laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1469110 said:


> Spoken like a single guy,with no warden.......:laughing:


yup.............


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1469129 said:


> yup.............


Almost hate to say it but I'll stick with the warden over single life anyday of the week, 
I hate going to jail..................................


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1469105 said:


> Ok so I guess next Friday 3/23 works for lunch for those who wish to go. Some wise guy suggested Shot Guns Willy's but I'm sure it was in jest. So what's it going to be boys, Famous Daves @ 11:30am off of HWY 7 and I-25? The allure there is easy access to the I and it's located pretty centrally for everyone except for Tanner.
> Well any other ideas?


I didn't say it in jest. They have a great menu both on and off the plate. 

Famous Daves works for me!


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1469240 said:


> I didn't say it in jest. They have a great menu both on and off the plate.
> 
> Famous Daves works for me!


It's probably 25yrs since I've been in Shot Guns, back then all you got was wood, some gitter stuck on you and all it cost was $300.00. The money I wasted back then......jeez.


----------



## BPS#1

I'm sure the plow guys in Flagstaff are going to be putting in a couple of hours of OT.

Chance of 10 to 20 between now and monday night.

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...GZ&textField1=35.1981&textField2=-111.651&e=0


----------



## cold_and_tired

Ah yes, nothing like curing a St. Patty's day hangover with a little snow pushing. I bet most of those guys are hating life.


----------



## BUFF

*Lunch on Friday*

So guys are we still doing lunch this Friday (3/23) at11:30a,Famous Daves @ I-25 and HWY 7?

There's about 16 of us that goof round on this page and it'd be cool if we all could show up.


----------



## BPS#1

David can I truck pool with you?

Where/when do you want to meet?


----------



## BUFF

I'll be getting on I25 at the HWY 52 exit around 11:20. It would save you much driving but you're welcome


----------



## BPS#1

True, I wondered about that.

I knew it depended on if you were at work or had friday off.


----------



## BUFF

I'm working a half day then running around picking up fertilizer in the afternoon.


----------



## BPS#1

Dave it looks like just you and me for lunch friday.

lol


----------



## BUFF

Man I hope not........lol


----------



## BPS#1

Lol.............


----------



## cold_and_tired

I'll be there!!


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1470306 said:


> I'll be there!!


Thank god, a little Paul buffer goes a long way.

I believe Robert and Andy are planning to show, I saw Brian last night and spaced asking him about it.

I'm on a fund raiser committee for the Friends of the NRA, they are the educational group of the NRA and also issue grant money for range development. They're not involved in any political/lobbying activity's in DC. We are selling raffle tickets for $20.00 each with a home defense/personal protection theme. 500 hundred tickets with be sold and winner takes all. There's 7 hand guns of various calibers, revolvers and auto loaders, 2 tactical shotguns, a .223semi go fast rifle, holsters and pepper spray. You don't need to be at the banquet which is in September to claim your prize. But if your interested in coming I can tell you about it. 
Being the gun guys we are and after coming off a good snow season I'm bringing flyer's to show you guys and tickets to be sold, hint, hint. So bring some extra cash or a check book.


----------



## BPS#1

At a recent WY banquet a friend of mine won over half of the give aways along with 7 fire arms.
I guess he buys a ton of raffle tix each year.



> Thank god, a little Paul buffer goes a long way.


Screw you too, just for that I won't come. I was gonna buy your lunch.

wesport wesport wesport :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1470317 said:


> Screw you too, just for that I won't come. I was gonna buy your lunch.
> 
> :


Oh really now.......... sounds like somebody's tired and needs to go sleepy sleep.....:laughing:

You'd think after a winter of getting **** from me you'd figure out I suffer from occasional bouts turrets.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1470319 said:


> Oh really now.......... sounds like somebody's tired and needs to go sleepy sleep.....:laughing:
> 
> You'd think after a winter of getting **** from me you'd figure out I suffer from occasional bouts turrets.


Thats why I used the smilies to show I was joking.

Or should I have used this one  so you can SEE it? :laughing:


----------



## LoneCowboy

the flyer for the raffle.
I might be in.
can i hitch a ride Dave?


----------



## BPS#1

Just give me the Kimber 1911 and no one gets hurt.


----------



## cold_and_tired

LoneCowboy;1470355 said:


> the flyer for the raffle.
> I might be in.
> can i hitch a ride Dave?


I'll be bringing cash!!


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1470355 said:


> the flyer for the raffle.
> I might be in.
> can i hitch a ride Dave?


Sure I'm leaving work at 11a so just be in the parking lot and I'll bring the crew cab so you can get in it easier.


----------



## LoneCowboy

BPS#1;1470357 said:


> Just give me the Kimber 1911 and no one gets hurt.


it's winner take all.
one winner gets it all!!!!!!!!


----------



## BPS#1

LoneCowboy;1470390 said:


> it's winner take all.
> one winner gets it all!!!!!!!!


I understood that.

But I'm not greedy. Just gimme the 1911 and nobody gets hurt. :laughing:
You can have the rest. :waving:


----------



## LoneCowboy

just one 1911? everyone needs more than 1 1911

there are two 1911's in the prize BTW, don't know if you caught that.

The Colt defender is a micro (like springfield's EMP), 3.5" barrel

great carry gun.


----------



## BPS#1

I have a Auto Ordnance competition model 1911A.

I didn't catch the Colt.


Who ever gets that collection is winning a very nice set of firearms.



See ya'll in a few hours.


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1470537 said:


> just one 1911? everyone needs more than 1 1911
> 
> there are two 1911's in the prize BTW, don't know if you caught that.
> 
> The Colt defender is a micro (like springfield's EMP), 3.5" barrel
> 
> great carry gun.


No No, A great carry gun is a S&W model 629 with a 8 3/8" full lug barrel.  You only have 6 shots but each has 2X the energy of most auto loaders.


----------



## bsuds

9news is talking about heavy precipitation for Monday night going into Tuesday. Should be interesting to see if any of it sticks. If it does you can bet it will be wet and heavy! :crying:


----------



## LoneCowboy

those idiots
seriously
until today the weather said "chance of snow sunday night into monday"
fine
make appointment for truck tuesday
now it says monday night into tuesday

idiots

i don't think there's any way it sticks, it's way hot out there.


----------



## BPS#1

They were saying over night and monday morning precipitation for us. 
Now not so much. Just high winds....... again.



I was hoping for 2 inches of rain across about 24 hrs. We REALLY need moisture here.
Its beginning to look like one of those years where we have to water the grass up.
Unlike last year where you didn't have to turn sprinklers on until into June.


----------



## BUFF

It's starting to lightly rain and the wind is starting the lighten up. If it does snow it's going to really have to get after it in order to stick to the black top. If it does it's going to by like pushing wet concrete and it's going to raise hell with the trees and bushes. Snow / Rain I really don't care, I aerated and fertilized a couple acres of really dry hard ground yesterday.
The season ended just like it started, bizarre...... 10" in mid October and not a flake in March.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1472169 said:


> The season ended just like it started, bizarre...... 10" in mid October and not a flake in March.


For sure.

I just looked at the weather cams west of cheyenne to west of rawlins show snow on the ground. Not much sticking to I-80, but I bet there are some icy spots.


----------



## cold_and_tired

NWS is saying about 5" for us. I was all set to have the equipment picked up today, glad I got the trucks turned around in time.


----------



## BUFF

Tanner that would of sucked big time.....

Temps have dropped about 15degree since 5am, I'm thinking it could actually snow.


----------



## stang2244

Shhhhhh..... We are literally out cutting grass and trimming shrubs, etc right now. Hold the snow off for a few!!!


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1472178 said:


> Shhhhhh..... We are literally out cutting grass and trimming shrubs, etc right now. Hold the snow off for a few!!!


Hope you got a set of chains for your mowers........:laughing::laughing:


----------



## stang2244

BUFF;1472179 said:


> Hope you got a set of chains for your mowers........:laughing::laughing:


Just threw em on!!! Hahaha

No precip down here yet


----------



## BUFF

Andy we still need to get together to review the block retaining wall job. 
I'll get some pictures of the site and an idea of shape and size to you by mid week.
Maybe you can come up later this week or over the weekend. Heck if you want we can do it Sunday and we can shoot some rabbits, it's Easter afterall.


----------



## stang2244

Ill probably be working through the weekend(minus Sunday- that's family day) so I don't know that I'll be able to make it up there. Perhaps a late afternoon next week? Or that weekend?


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1472266 said:


> Ill probably be working through the weekend(minus Sunday- that's family day) so I don't know that I'll be able to make it up there. Perhaps a late afternoon next week? Or that weekend?


Late in the afternoon or the weekend works, given my choice during the week. They're asking for a quote and the sooner the better. 
Shoot me a text when you have a chance to set up a day/time. 
thx


----------



## BPS#1

Holy cow, you CO boys aint done with winter yet.



> LATER TONIGHT...MOISTURE IS EXPECTED TO
> INCREASE OVER COLORADO AS AN UPPER LEVEL STORM SYSTEM LINGERS OVER
> NORTHERN NEW MEXICO. LIGHT TO MODERATE SNOW IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP
> OVERNIGHT...MAINLY IN THE FOOTHILLS AND OVER THE PALMER DIVIDE.
> SNOW ACCUMULATIONS AROUND THE DENVER AREA COULD BE A COUPLE
> INCHES...BUT IN THE SOUTHERN FOOTHILLS OF JEFFERSON COUNTY AND OVER
> THE PALMER DIVIDE...HEAVIER ACCUMULATIONS WILL BE POSSIBLE. A
> WINTER STORM WATCH IS IN EFFECT FOR TONIGHT THROUGH TUESDAY
> MORNING.
> 
> .DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...TUESDAY THROUGH SUNDAY
> 
> A STORM SYSTEM IS EXPECTED TO TRACK VERY SLOWLY ACROSS SOUTHEAST
> COLORADO ON TUESDAY. CIRCULATION AROUND THE SYSTEM WILL PRODUCE
> ACCUMULATING SNOWFALL ALONG AND NEAR THE FRONT RANGE AND PALMER
> DIVIDE...WITH A MIX OF RAIN AND SNOW AT LOWER ELEVATIONS DURING THE
> DAY. BY TUESDAY AFTERNOON THE FOOTHILLS GENERALLY SOUTH OF
> INTERSTATE 70 AND THE PALMER DIVIDE COULD SEE 4 TO 8 INCHES OF SNOW
> ACCUMULATION...WITH LIGHTER AMOUNTS ON THE HIGHER MOUNTAIN SLOPES
> AND WESTERN VALLEYS. CONDITIONS WILL GRADUALLY IMPROVE TUESDAY
> NIGHT...WITH WARMER AND DRIER WEATHER EXPECTED FOR THE REMAINDER
> OF THE WEEK.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1472273 said:


> Holy cow, you CO boys aint done with winter yet.


That's Tanner's country, everyone north of Denver isn't going to get much of anything, according to the no talent weather @$$clowns.......
But it sure does feel like snow and anything can happen like a 2 footer.payup


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1472274 said:


> That's Tanner's country, everyone north of Denver isn't going to get much of anything, according to the no talent weather @$$clowns.......
> But it sure does feel like snow and anything can happen like a 2 footer.payup


You get two feet you better call me. prsport payup payup

lol

We sure had a very cold north wind all day. 40s sustained, gusting into the low 50s at times.

Last week was a slow week. Getting equipment ready etc.
The calm before the storm.

From now into Oct looks to be very busy for me.


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1472274 said:


> That's Tanner's country, everyone north of Denver isn't going to get much of anything, according to the no talent weather @$$clowns.......
> But it sure does feel like snow and anything can happen like a 2 footer.payup


Yep, I am smack on the top of the Palmer Divide. Hope we get something out of this!


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1472276 said:


> You get two feet you better call me. prsport payup payup
> 
> lol
> 
> We sure had a very cold north wind all day. 40s sustained, gusting into the low 50s at times.
> 
> Last week was a slow week. Getting equipment ready etc.
> The calm before the storm.
> 
> From now into Oct looks to be very busy for me.


Cold, wind and no snow is a bummer, it just screws up a day for no reason.
A friend of mine loaned me his tractor with a 3pt chipper for the week. I picked it up late yesterday and had hope to start chipping today but between the wind and cold I decided to say piss on it.
I did all my pre-season PM's/service about 3 weeks ago, heck I've burn 4gallons of premix so far this season and run about 15gallons through my Scag Z turn. I did pick up a catcher/bagger for my Scag Z turn, wow what a time saver and man that thing can suck up some material. Blow out the beds on to the grass and suck it up in a single pass. No more tarping for me, well worth the money and should have done it last year.

I've been hitting my accounts pretty hard since St Patty's day and will have just about everything wrapped up this weekend.

Tanner be sure to take some video, it's probably the last of the season.


----------



## stang2244

Well **** is barely starting to stick to pavement in thornton. If it keeps up I may have to go out for a bit. Anyone else have it sticking to pavement?


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1472324 said:


> Well **** is barely starting to stick to pavement in thornton. If it keeps up I may have to go out for a bit. Anyone else have it sticking to pavement?


In Niwot there's about 1/2" on the grass, it's just starting to stick along the edge of the road and snowing pretty good. 
I have a friend that lives up by Look out Mtn and he said they have huge ice issues and about 8" on the roads. He said I-70 West of Morrison is a mess.

Betcha Tanner is working.


----------



## LoneCowboy

the magic depth gauge is still working
nada here, just a dusting on the grass, barely coming down.

truck in the shop to be detailed, stickers removed.


----------



## BUFF

Everything south of I70 seems to be getting it pretty good, if it pushes north it could end up being something for us. I really don't care I'm just gald to see the moisture, plus everything I aerated and fertilized over the weekend is going to take off great.


----------



## LoneCowboy

yeah, we really do need the moisture
Dave, did my neighbor call you? 
he called me last night for your number


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1472349 said:


> yeah, we really do need the moisture
> Dave, did my neighbor call you?
> he called me last night for your number


The guy to the south? Nope haven't heard boo.

So I was pulling stakes over on Clover Creek on Sat, the people I picked up late in the season let me know they want me to take care of both of there folks places next winter. Pretty stoked about it, now just need to figure out how to work them in.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1472292 said:


> Cold, wind and no snow is a bummer, it just screws up a day for no reason.
> A friend of mine loaned me his tractor with a 3pt chipper for the week. I picked it up late yesterday and had hope to start chipping today but between the wind and cold I decided to say piss on it.
> I did all my pre-season PM's/service about 3 weeks ago, heck I've burn 4gallons of premix so far this season and run about 15gallons through my Scag Z turn. I did pick up a catcher/bagger for my Scag Z turn, wow what a time saver and man that thing can suck up some material. Blow out the beds on to the grass and suck it up in a single pass. No more tarping for me, well worth the money and should have done it last year.
> 
> I've been hitting my accounts pretty hard since St Patty's day and will have just about everything wrapped up this weekend.
> 
> Tanner be sure to take some video, it's probably the last of the season.


Upper 70s on sat and sunday with sunburn..... monday and tuesday its insulated work pants with snow showers.

Gotta love spring in the rockies.

I'll be hitting the clean ups hard now. Along with aeration and fertilizing.
Because of my big apartment complexes I didn't advertise for any extra spring clean ups.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1472423 said:


> Upper 70s on sat and sunday with sunburn..... monday and tuesday its insulated work pants with snow showers.


This just confirms mother nature is one craaaaaazy beotch.

Speaking of crazy, I get a letter from a customer that has their corporate office in Ct. The letter is requesting a Cert of Liability Ins, not unusual but they require $3m in coverage. I carry $1m and feel it's enough for what I do. I talked to the facility manager in the Co plant today to try to see if he knew anything, which he does't. I stopped my agents place today and he assured me my coverage was ample. We both agree the letter was probably a form letter that was sent out to all the contractors that do work for this company. He suggested I attempt to reason with them in hopes of them waving the $3m minimum. 
So I shoot the person in Ct a email tonight hoping they see the $3m is way overboard for snow removal and lawn-care. I told them if it is required I would re-write the contract to include the additional cost for the insurance they require. The stance I'm taking is during negotiations for the 2012 lawn season my current $1m coverage was known, with the newly required $3m coverage the contract needs to be adjusted.


----------



## BPS#1

Absolutely. 


If one customer demands special treatment then they should pay for the special treatment.

I've got $2mil coverage. Not hard to imagine tho on the size of properties I'm working with.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1472431 said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> If one customer demands special treatment then they should pay for the special treatment.
> 
> I've got $2mil coverage. Not hard to imagine tho on the size of properties I'm working with.


This is a $9k account for the summer and in no way justify's $3m.
To get $2m is pretty easy with my current carrier, just add more money but they top out at $2m. To get to $3m I add a $1m umbrella to the $2m and this is where it gets spendy. It would almost double my premium and I would make sure I add a "screw you" kicker to price just for the hassle and time spent dealing with it. 
I'm convinced it just the east coast mentality/paranoia at play here, stupid foreigners.....


----------



## BPS#1

A thought I just had..........


If they force the 3mil demand I'd make them pay your increased premium in one lump up front payment.
With no refunds for early contract break. Put it in your updated contract and include the bill with the new contract.
Commercial insurance isn't as easy to get out of if they should drop you part way thru the season and you go seeking a refund from your carrier.


----------



## LoneCowboy

yep
that's the way I used to do it
People woudl request a certificate which is no big deal.
then sometimes they would request to be additional insured.
Sure, no problem, the insurance company charges me $125 to do that (makes sense) so i'll just add $125 to yours.

ohhhhhhhh, not a problem, just send certificate.
if they want it, they pay for ALL of it.
if not, **** 'em.


----------



## bsuds

I know that our chances of getting any more plow-able snow this season are small, but I am going to be out of town from Sunday to Tuesday. It looks like Sunday and Monday we could get some moisture, and it also looks like it could be cold enough for us to get snow. Can any of you possibly cover my properties in the Golden area for a couple days. Please let me know. I would hate to eat an expensive airline ticket.

I have never left town during the snow season, and what do you know... We have moisture and low temps coming in the first time I do.


----------



## BUFF

bsuds;1473123 said:


> I know that our chances of getting any more plow-able snow this season are small, but I am going to be out of town from Sunday to Tuesday. It looks like Sunday and Monday we could get some moisture, and it also looks like it could be cold enough for us to get snow. Can any of you possibly cover my properties in the Golden area for a couple days. Please let me know. I would hate to eat an expensive airline ticket.
> 
> I have never left town during the snow season, and what do you know... We have moisture and low temps coming in the first time I do.


Heck I wouldn't fret over the weather, with as warm as it's been nothing's going to stick and besides they claim the temps will be in the mid thirty's. Snow is done for the season and spring is in high gear.


----------



## BPS#1

They say we could get into the 20s so there is a chance we could see some.

I'm not worried about getting plowable snow tho.

But......................... you never know!!!!! It is the rockies.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1473148 said:


> They say we could get into the 20s so there is a chance we could see some.
> 
> I'm not worried about getting plowable snow tho.
> 
> But......................... you never know!!!!! It is the rockies.


Yeah I don't think so..........


----------



## stang2244

I hope for moisture....just not in the form of snow!!! Couldn't be more perfect if it can fall primarily on Sat/Sun.


----------



## BUFF

Andy moisture anytime is a good thing, so lets not be picky...........
We still need to connect so you can get me a bid on that wall work, they're looking for numbers and would like to get it underway.


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1473160 said:


> Andy moisture anytime is a good thing, so lets not be picky...........
> We still need to connect so you can get me a bid on that wall work, they're looking for numbers and would like to get it underway.


I didn't get any RFB's from you. I've got equipment that I've already paid for that is sitting until the end of the month. Plus, I'm bored.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1473161 said:


> I didn't get any RFB's from you. I've got equipment that I've already paid for that is sitting until the end of the month. Plus, I'm bored.


Well Tanner I did think of asking you but I figured the travel time to Niwot would be a killer.

With all the wind we've been getting I'd figure you'd be busy with roofing jobs.


----------



## stang2244

Oh I'm getting picky! Haha. Ya I'll take any moisture we can get...even snow. 

And tanner, we all know you're gonna get snow, you do anytime we've got a chance for it.


----------



## BPS#1

stang2244;1473158 said:


> I hope for moisture....just not in the form of snow!!! Couldn't be more perfect if it can fall primarily on Sat/Sun.


Light rain and fog up here this morning.

So far as moisture goes its only dampened the dust.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1473135 said:


> Heck I wouldn't fret over the weather, with as warm as it's been nothing's going to stick and besides they claim the temps will be in the mid thirty's. Snow is done for the season and spring is in high gear.





BPS#1;1473148 said:


> They say we could get into the 20s so there is a chance we could see some.
> 
> I'm not worried about getting plowable snow tho.
> 
> But......................... you never know!!!!! It is the rockies.





BUFF;1473150 said:


> Yeah I don't think so..........





> Statement as of 5:41 AM MDT on April 11, 2012
> 
> ... Return of wintry weather possible this coming Saturday and
> Sunday for portions of southeast Wyoming...
> 
> After weeks of above normal temperatures... it looks like there is
> the possibility that winter weather will return to southeast
> Wyoming this weekend. A Pacific storm system still out in the
> northern Pacific looks to track slowly across northern Colorado
> Saturday into Sunday. Forecast guidance is showing the possibility
> of heavy snow to fall over the Laramie... snowy and Sierra Madre
> ranges. Temperatures could get cold enough for this snow to fall
> at elevations down to 5000 feet Saturday night into Sunday.
> Details on this developing storm system are still unfolding and
> the forecast could change.
> 
> The good news is that most of southeast Wyoming and Nebraska
> Panhandle will see much needed rainfall after months of below
> normal precipitation. But if some of the more aggressive forecast
> guidance comes true... we could see a significant snow storm
> developing across southeast Wyoming from Rawlins to Pine Bluffs.
> 
> Stay tuned to later updates from the National Weather Service in
> Cheyenne for further details on this developing storm system for
> this upcoming weekend.


We are going to see who is right.

Weather man Buff, or "the no talent weather clowns".


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1473189 said:


> Light rain and fog up here this morning.
> 
> So far as moisture goes its only dampened the dust.


Hey maybe if you weren't altitude challenged you'd be able to see over the fog and enjoy the sun.......

Also I'm no weatherman, just a smart a$$ with a opinion.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1473195 said:


> Hey maybe if you weren't altitude challenged you'd be able to see over the fog and enjoy the sun.......
> 
> *Also I'm* no weatherman, *just a smart a$$ *with a opinion.


Yeah you are. :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1473212 said:


> Yeah you are. :laughing:


Just making sure you're with us buddy..............

Now quit srewing around and getto work.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1473214 said:


> Just making sure you're with us buddy..............
> 
> Now quit srewing around and getto work.


Its raining up here.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1473216 said:


> Its raining up here.


So........just throw a new coat of Turtle Wax on the skull and go to work, you won't melt....trust me.Thumbs Up


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1473220 said:


> So........just throw a new coat of Turtle Wax on the skull and go to work, you won't melt....trust me.Thumbs Up


Why take the chance? :laughing:

Looks like it might be winding down. We are going to go activate sprinklers and see what
happens next.


----------



## rob_cook2001

That was a good storm we had in keenesburg last night... 50+mph winds and 4/10 of a inch of rain. I am so ready for hay season


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1473349 said:


> That was a good storm we had in keenesburg last night... 50+mph winds and 4/10 of a inch of rain. I am so ready for hay season


I didn't have any wind, just a nice steady rain that produced 4ths too.

Saw this the other day, might be a good fit for you.
http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/emq/2949079243.html


----------



## BPS#1

Holy crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> a winter storm will affect much of southeast wyoming and the
> western nebraska panhandle saturday night and sunday...
> 
> A developing pacific storm system will move across the central
> rockies and over eastern colorado saturday night and sunday.
> The storm will then move northeast and over the plains sunday
> night and monday.
> 
> The storm will produce showers and isolated thunderstorms over
> much of the area by saturday afternoon. The activity will start
> over carbon county and the sierra madre and snowy ranges friday
> night. The snow level will be around 8000 feet friday night and
> saturday with 2 to 4 inches of new snow over the mountains by
> late saturday afternoon.
> 
> The rain will change to snow over the lower elevations saturday
> night and early sunday morning. The focus for the significant
> accumulating snow will be over and near the mountains saturday
> night. That focus will then shift east and be roughly to the
> south of an alliance to laramie line later saturday night and
> sunday. The snow will gradually decrease from west to east
> sunday morning through sunday evening.
> 
> At this time...accumulating snow will be likely. The exact
> storm track and temperatures will have an impact on location
> and amounts of the heavier snowfall. The mountains as well as
> *south of alliance to laramie area could receive between 6 and
> 14 inches.
> 
> Along with the snow will be strong northeast winds gusting as
> high as 50 mph especially over and east of the laramie range.*
> 
> travelers and those planning outdoor activities should be aware
> of the change in weather for the region as both with be greatly
> impacted. In addition...stockgrowers may want to prepare for
> their young or weak livestock before and during the wintry
> weather.
> 
> More information will be provided on this event as the storm
> moves closer to the region. Please stayed tuned to noaa all
> hazards radio...or your local radio or television station.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1473376 said:


> Holy crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's just a bunch of hogwash......geez. Summer is here for a about 6 months.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1473379 said:


> That's just a bunch of hogwash......geez. Summer is here for a about 6 months.


Not up here.

I've seen blizzards in May, and 2'' on the grass in June.

ITS POSSIBLE here.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1473350 said:


> I didn't have any wind, just a nice steady rain that produced 4ths too.
> 
> Saw this the other day, might be a good fit for you.
> http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/emq/2949079243.html


Nice work truck.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1473380 said:


> Not up here.
> 
> I've seen blizzards in May, and 2'' on the grass in June.
> 
> ITS POSSIBLE here.


I use to see a lot of stuff during the late 70's, 80's, and early 90's, then I got married.......


----------



## LoneCowboy

between the 3 of us on the trip
11 pigs (1 big one unrecovered, definitely shot multiple times) mostly medium to small.
1 turkey
1 badger


great fun


----------



## BPS#1

Glad to hear you survived, and had fun.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Sorry I've been absent lately, I've been busy as heck. We have plowed twice this month and I've got some good video to prove it. I promise I'll get them uploaded soon.

Anyway, it's camping season! We are all loaded up and are heading to see the Royal Gorge this coming weekend.

Hope you fellas have a safe and productive summer!


----------



## rob_cook2001

How is spring treating everyone? I have been swamped getting hay equipment ready and finishing my race truck. Drove her home last week for the first time in five years. Sure felt good!! If anyone is interested I am selling my S300 bobcat with 750 hours.
Robert


----------



## cold_and_tired

Anyone know what type of log splitter I would need to do about 120 cords? I doubt that a Home Depot product would be robust enough to last.


----------



## bsuds

Arapahoe Acres closed, which is where I use to buy my plants and trees . Anyone have a recommendation on a nursery around the denver area.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1475197 said:


> How is spring treating everyone? I have been swamped getting hay equipment ready and finishing my race truck. Drove her home last week for the first time in five years. Sure felt good!! If anyone is interested I am selling my S300 bobcat with 750 hours.
> Robert


Robert I was over by Lincoln Neb last week and guys already had hay on the ground and they're still in the middle of planting corn. 
Why are you selling your S300?



cold_and_tired;1475259 said:


> Anyone know what type of log splitter I would need to do about 120 cords? I doubt that a Home Depot product would be robust enough to last.


I'd say anything that runs off a 3pt on a tractor and what are you doing messing around with 120 cords of wood?


----------



## rob_cook2001

I am selling the 300 because I ordered a new farm tractor and would like to free up some cash. Will probably upgrade to a s850 this fall.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1475320 said:


> I am selling the 300 because I ordered a new farm tractor and would like to free up some cash. Will probably upgrade to a s850 this fall.


Always wheeling and dealing........... you kids.laughing::laughing:


----------



## rob_cook2001

You know you like to do it to David lol


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1475302 said:


> I'd say anything that runs off a 3pt on a tractor and what are you doing messing around with 120 cords of wood?


It's my summer project. I'll be back in school full time this summer and need something that will bring in some cash. I figure I should be able to average five cords a week which will take me through September, then it's back to focusing on snow.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1475343 said:


> It's my summer project. I'll be back in school full time this summer and need something that will bring in some cash. I figure I should be able to average five cords a week which will take me through September, then it's back to focusing on snow.


School...............sounds like you're trying to grow up.

A buddy and I use to do cut/split/sell about 75cord a year. It was mainly Lodge Pole pine and we found it was faster to split with a maul or axe. With a splitter you spent so much time waiting on the hydraulics, it was defiantly wasn't a high dollar splitter in any way and if it did have a decent pump on it it probably would have been as fast or close.


----------



## cold_and_tired

We are having a boy!! Cant wait until mid-October to meet him!


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1476686 said:


> We are having a boy!! Cant wait until mid-October to meet him!


Very coolThumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

*Memorial Day....*

Hope everyone had a safe / good Memorial Day weekend.
In about 3weeks the days will start getting shorter and then its time to start thinking about snow again.
I picked up another ride, 86' Chevy Blazer, 350, 700r4 auto, 65k miles, Meyer 7.5' plow, E60 pump, also came with a full set of chains, extra 7.5' blade, E60 pump, controller, cutting edge, lights and hoop. Tires in great shape, no rust or body damage, overall very clean for a 26yr old truck. I gave $2500.00 for it but the tranny is about shot. A rebuilt trans with updates and built for plowing installed with warranty $1400.00 from a buddy of mine. 
The Blazer started off as a Air Force vehicle, then was the chiefs truck for Pinewood Springs VFD, sold to the guy I bought it from about 2yrs ago and now me.
It's going to be nice to have a back up rig and I might even get the wife in it to plow the roads in a couple of HOA's. Also I've got something to tinker with over the summer, starting with taking the reflective white stripe off of it, buffing out the paint and giving it a good cleaning.


----------



## stang2244

That looks very clean. Good find!! Especially with all the extras. You staying busy with lawn/landscape work?

Also wanted to ask... I've got a mowing customer that needs several acres of weeds bush hogged. The terrain is mostly flat but there are some obstacles such as fences, trees, etc. I was thinking of renting a 6' attachment for my skid and getting after it. Any rough idea on a price per acre? I don't want to screw with it if there's not some money to be made so any input would be great!


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1477133 said:


> That looks very clean. Good find!! Especially with all the extras. You staying busy with lawn/landscape work?
> 
> Also wanted to ask... I've got a mowing customer that needs several acres of weeds bush hogged. The terrain is mostly flat but there are some obstacles such as fences, trees, etc. I was thinking of renting a 6' attachment for my skid and getting after it. Any rough idea on a price per acre? I don't want to screw with it if there's not some money to be made so any input would be great!


One of those extras would make a real nice pull plow for dragging driveways on your skid.........
All my stuff now is just weekly mowings and a couple small jobs (mulching, etc...) for pre gradutaion party's. Been trying to going fishing or shooting with my boy once a week when the weather/time allows.

The guy I use for Bush hog work gets $50.00 an acre with a $150 minimum, he runs a 15ft batwing when he works for me. He mowed the roadside borrow ditch and open space area in the HOA I take care of. It's 2 1/2 miles of road (with 2 passes) and 18 acres of open space, he was there for about 4 hrs and billed me $725.00. I think Robert has a buddy who does bush hog work and you might want to see about using him, when you pony up the rental cost and your time you're going to be pretty expensive.


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1477134 said:


> One of those extras would make a real nice pull plow for dragging driveways on your skid.........


Speaking of...I'm in the market for another one.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1477144 said:


> Speaking of...I'm in the market for another one.


So you're looking for another blade?


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1477160 said:


> So you're looking for another blade?


Yes sir. I only need the blade and A-frame though.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1477161 said:


> Yes sir. I only need the blade and A-frame though.


Ok, I'll take some pics when I get home.


----------



## BUFF

Ok Tanner,
Here's the scoop:
C-7.5
Nothing is bent or cracked.
Cutting Edge is 3/8" x 6" and is about 5".
Has the typical "Meyer" wiggle on the center pivot, a new bolt and bushing takes care of it.
Angle Cylinders rods appear to be pit and scare free. When I un-hook the hoses they still move in -n -out, could be air or they need new seals and packing nuts ( about $30.00 per side) or new cylinders, $75.00 ea aftermarket or $175.00 OEM.

I'll leave it up to you to offer up the selling price, it does have value to me for spare parts/ blade but I can be convinced to let it go to a "good" home.

Just PM me.


----------



## LoneCowboy

stang2244;1477133 said:


> That looks very clean. Good find!! Especially with all the extras. You staying busy with lawn/landscape work?
> 
> Also wanted to ask... I've got a mowing customer that needs several acres of weeds bush hogged. The terrain is mostly flat but there are some obstacles such as fences, trees, etc. I was thinking of renting a 6' attachment for my skid and getting after it. Any rough idea on a price per acre? I don't want to screw with it if there's not some money to be made so any input would be great!


trust me on this
there isn't any money to be made

skid steer brush hogs are unbelievably slow

find some idiot on craigslist who will do it for like $30/hour


----------



## stang2244

LoneCowboy;1477280 said:


> trust me on this
> there isn't any money to be made
> 
> skid steer brush hogs are unbelievably slow
> 
> find some idiot on craigslist who will do it for like $30/hour


LMAO. Thanks for the info David and Brian. I think I'll have to pass this job along.


----------



## BPS#1

David how's your air quality today?

Sure is a ton of smoke visible up this way.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1477905 said:


> David how's your air quality today?
> 
> Sure is a ton of smoke visible up this way.


It was a little hazy this morning then the wind picked up from the south and it cleared up. 
Not getting any "smoke" smell other than the prime rib I smoked today, yeah it was friggin great.

That fire really picked up yesterday, around 10:30am I was heading north from Longmont and saw a small plume of smoke. A couple hours later the plume was huge and growing quick.

Last I heard 16K acres,18 buildings have gone up and they suspect it was lightening.. Slurry bombers have been cruising by all weekend every 1/2 hour or so.


----------



## BPS#1

I could ask this question over there, but there tends to be more men here than there.


Lawn care question.............


I'm into my second season mowing 14 4 plexes. Every thing I hear is how happy the site manager and residents are with our work.

Today I get a call that I won't be needed for mowing this week as one of the upper management's sons needs some extra income and they feel I'm an easy target to bump. I'm not real happy and its not about the income, just under $500 per time. Its about the principle of the thing. 

This is a business that we are operating with employees that count on me for income. 

I'm looking for suggestions on how to handle this going forward.

Most folks in Cheyenne operate on a handshake and a smile and I only have 4 signed contracts for businesses, NONE for residentials.
None of my small commercials are on a contract.

My feeling about these guys is that when they call me back to mow for them that I'm going to make them sign a contract first. I don't like being thrown aside like a bag of trash like this.


----------



## stang2244

That is bs. $500 a cut is no damn joke. I would at least talk with them and let them know you have to look out for your business/employees and ask them for a contract. What happens if the son of this guy decides it was easy money and wants to cut it again next week?

The other thing to consider is that this guy may do a ****** job this week making your job a lot more difficult the following week.


----------



## BPS#1

I already know he'll do a poor job.

And its going to cost them 1.5 the next time around.

At 93 like today was how much trimming do you think a weekender is going to do?

The more I think on it the madder I get. And they'll have a contract next time around.


----------



## BUFF

Paul I hate to say it but you set yourself up by not having a contract in place for the season. As much as we'd like to think a handshake agreement in all that's needed but it boils to it's business and it's in the interest of both parties to have a contract in place. Heck I even do them for one time gigs cause you just never know, it's sad it has to be this way but it is what it is.
The excuse the bosses kid needs some extra money is a load and just shows you how the powers to be do business. 
When / if they call you back I'd have a contract in hand and charge them a mid season sur-charge for signing on. I'd also look at the rest of your accounts and put together contracts for then as well. Your running a business and they should be receptive to the idea.

93 degrees today, really quite your crying..........It was 98 at my place at 5pm and I waited till 7p to go out and mow two places when it was 85.

On another note my son and I were fishing at Pinewood Res in Larimer County Friday night and he hooked a 40" Tiger Musky. We didn't get a weight but figure it was all of 16-17#, it was as big around as a football. We were trolling with Rapala's about 3.5" long, (with out steel leaders), running 8# test line on 8-10 weight Ugly Sticks. When the fish surfaced we realized the net was too small and headed to shore. The whole thing took about 15min start to finish. 
Crap pictures I peeled out of the Video I took with my phone but you shouuld get the idea.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1478479 said:


> Paul I hate to say it but you set yourself up by not having a contract in place for the season. As much as we'd like to think a handshake agreement in all that's needed but it boils to it's business and it's in the interest of both parties to have a contract in place. Heck I even do them for one time gigs cause you just never know, it's sad it has to be this way but it is what it is.
> The excuse the bosses kid needs some extra money is a load and just shows you how the powers to be do business.
> When / if they call you back I'd have a contract in hand and charge them a mid season sur-charge for signing on. I'd also look at the rest of your accounts and put together contracts for then as well. Your running a business and they should be receptive to the idea.
> 
> 93 degrees today, really quite your crying..........It was 98 at my place at 5pm and I waited till 7p to go out and mow two places when it was 85.
> 
> On another note my son and I were fishing at Pinewood Res in Larimer County Friday night and he hooked a 40" Tiger Musky. We didn't get a weight but figure it was all of 16-17#, it was as big around as a football. We were trolling with Rapala's about 3.5" long, (with out steel leaders), running 8# test line on 8-10 weight Ugly Sticks. When the fish surfaced we realized the net was too small and headed to shore. The whole thing took about 15min start to finish.
> Crap pictures I peeled out of the Video I took with my phone but you shouuld get the idea.


Would you like a cookie to enjoy with your 98 degree bravery?????? :laughing: :laughing:
Nice fish.

As for the contract........... any body here have one they could share? I'd edit it for my business name.
Especially if that contract addresses dumping us mid season for a week or two to allow one of the manager's kids to make some summer spending money.

I really want to play hard ball with them now because of jerking me around. But I know that if I start raising rates, surcharges etc they'll just walk and I'll loose $1000 a month for the rest of the season.
Actually its more when you figure sprinkler issues, etc.
Already changed two time clocks for them this year. Those aren't cheap.


----------



## LoneCowboy

There is only one person involved that lets you be taken advantage of. 

it's business, not personal

they ****** you, flat out. 
Me, I'd be real hesitant to come back at all.

rates would go up, and contracts would have to be signed. You are going to need a wyoming lawyer, Wyoming's law is different than Colorado. Also, remember a contract protects you, not just in money but in liability too. Business's sign contracts, residential's are usually ok, but lots of people make them sign too and I don't blame them. Remember, lawn maitenance can't be liened against. if they don't want to pay and you don't have a contract, you are pretty much SOL

And if the guy has 14 4plex's, he is certainly used to contracts and not on a handshake deal. You were easy (only guy not on a contract), so you got dumped.

There are times they may have to skip (too hot/didn't grow, chemicals applied, construction, whatever) but that's not a valid excuse. 

It's not about revenue, it's about profits.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Who is praying for rain? We've got a big one in town now, the Waldo Canyon Fire. It's threatening 10,000+ homes with only 5% containment.

I hope this early drought doesn't spill over to the winter.


----------



## BPS#1

I think every one is praying for rain.

And a wet winter!

38k grass fire, I've never seen one that big. 
Usually grass fires are easier to put out because they can run equipment on them spraying water.

http://www.denverpost.com/breakingnews/ci_20936928/colorado-wildfire-1-500-acre-blaze-burning-at


----------



## BUFF

*winter's coming*

Summer Solstice is behind us and winters comingThumbs Up
I got about a 1/10" of rain Sunday night but it came wind lightening and wind. Really surprised nothing else torched up but it could just be smoldering and pop up in the next day or so.


----------



## LoneCowboy

it's so dry, if you spit it might catch on fire.

cannot believe how dry it is, i would be afraid to mow, one little spark from hitting a rock and BOOOOOOM, there goes the neighborhood. (literally)


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1479099 said:


> it's so dry, if you spit it might catch on fire.
> 
> cannot believe how dry it is, i would be afraid to mow, one little spark from hitting a rock and BOOOOOOM, there goes the neighborhood. (literally)


We just had a turd floater blow through, dumped about 3/4" in 30min.
But yeah 90year old hooker dry..........:laughing:
And don't ask where I came up with that.


----------



## cold_and_tired

The fire made it over the ridge. The Flying W Ranch is gone. As of 4:00 pm, 40+ homes were lost. They have evacuated all the way to I-25.

This is a bad, bad fire.


----------



## BPS#1

cold_and_tired;1479129 said:


> The fire made it over the ridge. The Flying W Ranch is gone. As of 4:00 pm, 40+ homes were lost. They have evacuated all the way to I-25.
> 
> This is a bad, bad fire.


Over 32,000 folks that are not at home tonight.


----------



## BPS#1

http://www.kktv.com/news/wildfires/headlines/Structures_Burn_In_Colorado_Springs_160469005.html


----------



## stang2244

Tanner, you in any danger where you live? Very scary, hope they get a handle on this one soon for the sake of you and everyone else down there.


----------



## cold_and_tired

stang2244;1479132 said:


> Tanner, you in any danger where you live? Very scary, hope they get a handle on this one soon for the sake of you and everyone else down there.


I'm not. I live about 10 miles due east of the fire. They have pre-evacuation orders all the way up to Larkspur right now. This fire could make a run between the interstate and foothills taking out a lot of stuff in its way including the Air Force Academy.


----------



## BPS#1

stang2244;1478463 said:


> That is bs. $500 a cut is no damn joke. I would at least talk with them and let them know you have to look out for your business/employees and ask them for a contract. What happens if the son of this guy decides it was easy money and wants to cut it again next week?
> 
> The other thing to consider is that this guy may do a ****** job this week making your job a lot more difficult the following week.


Fast forward to today.

Yeah the wannabe did a horrible job of mowing. Absolutely horrible. He should be beat with a mower blade and his mower's license taken away for life.

Any way they called friday and wanted us to mow this week.
I sent an email stating that was fine but it was going to cost 1.5 times to correct that guy's F ups and that we were going to have a contract signed before mowing again. That I DO NOT run an on call lawn service. We are legit with taxes, insurance, employees, schedules etc.

Their reply this morning was that we are not signing any contract, have a nice life.

Yeah it bites, for the last year + I've worked my butt off to make their property a nice one and to keep it nice and this is the thanks I get. 
Oh well, I hope your wanna be really screws things up and you find out why you should hire professionals.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1479575 said:


> Fast forward to today.
> 
> Yeah the wannabe did a horrible job of mowing. Absolutely horrible. He should be beat with a mower blade and his mower's license taken away for life.
> 
> Any way they called friday and wanted us to mow this week.
> I sent an email stating that was fine but it was going to cost 1.5 times to correct that guy's F ups and that we were going to have a contract signed before mowing again. That I DO NOT run an on call lawn service. We are legit with taxes, insurance, employees, schedules etc.
> 
> Their reply this morning was that we are not signing any contract, have a nice life.
> 
> Yeah it bites, for the last year + I've worked my butt off to make their property a nice one and to keep it nice and this is the thanks I get.
> Oh well, I hope your wanna be really screws things up and you find out why you should hire professionals.


Don't let it get you down Paul, they'll either come around sooner or later. Sure it blows losing the income but it's pretty apparant they don't care.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1479581 said:


> Don't let it get you down Paul, they'll either come around sooner or later. Sure it blows losing the income but it's pretty apparant they don't care.


I was pretty chapped about it all day but now......... NEXT. lol

They claim to care but actions always speak louder than words.


----------



## LoneCowboy

The hardest lesson to learn in business is that sometimes you have to fire a customer. (or let them fire themselves in this case)

another job will show up that will be more profitable with less BS.
It always does.


----------



## BPS#1

Oh yeah....... NEXT. 


I look at it that every customer, every dollar is a stepping stone in furthering my business. I've grown quite nicely in the last 3 years all cash money. Its slow growth but thats OK too.

If the next three years grow % wise that the last three have.....I'm going to need to buckle in tight and hold onto my hat.


----------



## BPS#1

I'm pretty nervous tonight.


Tomorrow the guys take my truck and go out into the big cold world without daddy to hold their hand. 
First time. A million what ifs go thru a guy's mind.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1479712 said:


> I'm pretty nervous tonight.
> 
> Tomorrow the guys take my truck and go out into the big cold world without daddy to hold their hand.
> First time. A million what ifs go thru a guy's mind.


So whats the reasoning/logic behind sending them out on there own?


----------



## BPS#1

We've got to get apartment complexes ready for a big inspection next week. 
I need them to mow other properties while I'm spraying rock beds at the apartments.

They've done fine with mowing without me for a couple hours before.
This'll be the first time taking my truck out.


----------



## stang2244

That's pretty $hitty of that management company to drop you like that. But David and Brian are right that someone like this isn't worth your time and effort to keep the place looking top notch. Better things will come.

It may be nerve racking tomorrow but there is no greater feeling than having your guys working efficiently and effectively without you there beside them. Hope all goes smoothly.


----------



## cold_and_tired

BPS#1;1479712 said:


> I'm pretty nervous tonight.
> 
> Tomorrow the guys take my truck and go out into the big cold world without daddy to hold their hand.
> First time. A million what ifs go thru a guy's mind.


I had the same experience last winter. Something came up and I was going to be late for a storm. My foreman said he would get everyone and everything going and call me if there were any problems. I managed to get in touch with him about 6 hrs into the storm and he told me that I didn't need to do anything.

I ended up going home and just sitting on the couch feeling totally helpless. I never should have doubted any of my guys though. We've been plowing together for a few years and I rarely have to direct anyone. They know what to do, how to do it and when to do it.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1479742 said:


> I had the same experience last winter. Something came up and I was going to be late for a storm. My foreman said he would get everyone and everything going and call me if there were any problems. I managed to get in touch with him about 6 hrs into the storm and he told me that I didn't need to do anything.
> 
> I ended up going home and just sitting on the couch feeling totally helpless. I never should have doubted any of my guys though. We've been plowing together for a few years and I rarely have to direct anyone. They know what to do, how to do it and when to do it.


And your wifes current condition tells the rest of the story, Paul you better find something to do before your wife gets knocked up.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BUFF

*Post Turtle*

Western logic at it's finest.......

While suturing a cut on the hand of a 75 year old rancher, whose hand was caught in the squeeze gate while working cattle, the doctor struck up a conversation with the old man. Eventually the topic got around to Obama and his role as our president.

The old rancher said, 'Well, ya know, Obama is a 'Post Turtle''. Not being familiar with the term, the doctor asked him, what a 'post turtle' was.

The old rancher said, 'When you're driving down a country road and you come across a fence post with a turtle balanced on top, that's a 'post turtle'.

The old rancher saw the puzzled look on the doctor's face so he continued to explain:

"You know he didn't get up there by himself, he doesn't belong up there, he doesn't know what to do while he's up there, he's elevated beyond his ability to function, and you just wonder what kind of dumb $ss put him up there to begin with."


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1479745 said:


> Western logic at it's finest.......
> 
> While suturing a cut on the hand of a 75 year old rancher, whose hand was caught in the squeeze gate while working cattle, the doctor struck up a conversation with the old man. Eventually the topic got around to Obama and his role as our president.
> 
> The old rancher said, 'Well, ya know, Obama is a 'Post Turtle''. Not being familiar with the term, the doctor asked him, what a 'post turtle' was.
> 
> The old rancher said, 'When you're driving down a country road and you come across a fence post with a turtle balanced on top, that's a 'post turtle'.
> 
> The old rancher saw the puzzled look on the doctor's face so he continued to explain:
> 
> "You know he didn't get up there by himself, he doesn't belong up there, he doesn't know what to do while he's up there, he's elevated beyond his ability to function, and you just wonder what kind of dumb $ss put him up there to begin with."


That sure sums it up.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1479744 said:


> And your wifes current condition tells the rest of the story, Paul you better find something to do before your wife gets knocked up.:laughing::laughing:


8 years two weeks ago.

It doesn't look like I have to worry about that.

Turns out that not every thing fell into place and I ended up assisting them in transportation but they did all the work. Great job too I might add.


----------



## BPS#1

stang2244;1479719 said:


> That's pretty $hitty of that management company to drop you like that. But David and Brian are right that someone like this isn't worth your time and effort to keep the place looking top notch. Better things will come.


It don't take long either. Already have a line on a property across the street from one of my other properties. I've wanted this property under my maint program for 2 years now but could not find the right person to talk to. 
On thursday I found out that one of the large complex managers is friends with the manager of this property and is going to put in a good word for me. 
Last she knew that property was very unhappy with their maintenance company.

:yow!: :yow!:


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1479788 said:


> It don't take long either. Already have a line on a property across the street from one of my other properties. I've wanted this property under my maint program for 2 years now but could not find the right person to talk to.
> On thursday I found out that one of the large complex managers is friends with the manager of this property and is going to put in a good word for me.
> Last she knew that property was very unhappy with their maintenance company.
> 
> :yow!: :yow!:


Referrals are the best means of growing/advertising.


----------



## cold_and_tired

This is a story about my sister, her husband and the arrival of their new baby. They've been doing a lot of interviews lately.

http://articles.orlandosentinel.com/2012-07-04/news/os-7-eleven-baby-20120704_1_parking-lot-baby-umbilical-cord


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1479809 said:


> This is a story about my sister, her husband and the arrival of their new baby. They've been doing a lot of interviews lately.
> 
> http://articles.orlandosentinel.com/2012-07-04/news/os-7-eleven-baby-20120704_1_parking-lot-baby-umbilical-cord


Hey your sister is is a cutie....... But what would you expect from me right?
At least your bro in-law is a EMT and knew what to expect.
I would assume you've pulled calves so you should be ok if you have to do the same, just don't us a come-along or tractor.Thumbs Up


----------



## BPS#1

Dave lucky for her she don't look like her bro.


lmao, tough crowd around here. 



Glad to hear every body survived the experience.


----------



## BPS#1

The fleet is growing. Paid for trucks are so nice!


----------



## stang2244

Matching superdutys, I'm jealous!! What are the specs and What'd ya give?

By the way... Lovin this steady rain we're getting.


----------



## BPS#1

Rain is good. We are around .5 in the last 24 hours.


The right one is a 2000 F250 with 7.3L diesel 6 spd. 
Its got 126,000 miles. I bought it out of TX last summer after the wreck with the insurance money on my other one. $10,500 with 96k miles at the time.

The left one is a 2002 with V10 gasser. 208,000 miles with auto trans.
Bought locally from a guy that had wholesaled it out of CO.
He was asking $8500 obo, I offered him $6500 because of the miles and we settled on $6800.

I plan on having a full plow mount with wiring on it. At this point not planning on buying a second plow, at least for 2012, but you never know what kind of deal might come down the river that you just can't pass up.

If I am able to contract the property I mentioned a couple posts up I'll have to use the newer one for plowing and send the guys out with the other one for doing sidewalks and driveways with a blade on the walker and shovels.

The 02 isn't likely to end up being the guys truck. Its a Lariat with all options. But if I have to pull a trailer very far you can bet your ass it'll be with the diesel. The gasser runs out good....... but is a far cry from diesel power.


----------



## BUFF

Nice going Paul, I'll be interested to hear what you think about the V10.
It still looks pretty green up your way have you guys been getting rain on a semi regular bases? 
BTW we got 1.9" of wet last night and about 1/2" Friday. In the past week or so we've picked up about 3" of rain but it was pretty crispy and the weeds are going to be outta control.


----------



## BPS#1

Thanks David.

Other than a few scattered small showers we hadn't gotten much. 
It rained twice while my wife was visiting her mom in early June.

Other than that nothing. Its odd how the ground reacts to the moisture. At my place it was super crispy and dry, drive a couple miles and there was still some green tinge to the grass.

My thoughts on the v10 so far is that is doesn't even come close to the torque/power of the 7.3 diesel.
And the mileage at 12 empty is what the diesel gets pulling my lawn trailer with a walker and a JD 60" ZTR. With all the equipment and trailer weight I'm around 5000 lbs.
I haven't had it hooked to the v10 yet. There is some trailer light issues I have to run down. Could be blown fuses or relays.
Or in the two piece plug itself on the super duties. Thats what I found with the 00 I bought out of TX. Took several hours to find it.
Turns out there was corrosion in side the plug housing. Fixed that and away I went. 
This is why I stick with the super duty body style. I am slowly learning enough about them that I can start to diagnose them.
I've now had 3 2000 with the diesel and the v10 makes the 4th in the body style.

We got .5 rain friday night. I haven't gone out to check the gauge yet this morning.

This is a pic of my lawn trailer behind the truck that got wrecked last summer.
With the high sides and tailgate its not the most aerodynamic.


----------



## BPS#1

Speaking of super duties.

If any one is looking for low mile trucks I know where there are two. 
One is 2000 orangish like mine on the right. 50,000 miles.
Private sale in Laramie, one geezer owner and hasn't pulled any thing heavier than his bass boat. 

One is 2001 blue/green like the one that got wrecked, has 82k miles. 
On a dealer lot in Cheyenne.
Both extended cab, long bed, 4x4 7.3L with auto trans. 
Both $16,000 subject to prior sale.


Such low mile super duties are very hard to come by.


----------



## BUFF

Yeah I've heard the V10's like fuel and so does the 460 in ******, 12mpg is a good day.
You'd probably get better mileage by getting into a enclosed trailer. All that expanded metal is a huge wind drag.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1479940 said:


> Speaking of super duties.
> 
> If any one is looking for low mile trucks I know where there are two.
> One is 2000 orangish like mine on the right. 50,000 miles.
> Private sale in Laramie, one geezer owner and hasn't pulled any thing heavier than his bass boat.
> 
> One is 2001 blue/green like the one that got wrecked, has 82k miles.
> On a dealer lot in Cheyenne.
> Both extended cab, long bed, 4x4 7.3L with auto trans.
> Both $16,000 subject to prior sale.
> 
> Such low mile super duties are very hard to come by.


Hey text or email the number for the truck in Laramie.
thx


----------



## BPS#1

Yes expanded metal is a huge drag.


Let me work on getting that number. I was told about it by a friend.
He may have bought it already. Hopefully I can get it for you this afternoon.


----------



## BPS#1

Any body know where to get some plow extensions for a small plow??

This is a 46" going on my Walker. I'd like to make it a 60".
For what it'll take to mexicanize some thing workable and reliable onto my John Deere ZTR I figure I might as well buy some thing thats already set up right.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1480594 said:


> Any body know where to get some plow extensions for a small plow??
> 
> This is a 46" going on my Walker. I'd like to make it a 60".
> For what it'll take to mexicanize some thing workable and reliable onto my John Deere ZTR I figure I might as well buy some thing thats already set up right.


True extensions or wings?
I've extended my ATV plow and have a set of wings I've started.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Pikes Peak picked up a light dusting of snow this morning. Winter is on its way!!


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1481511 said:


> Pikes Peak picked up a light dusting of snow this morning. Winter is on its way!!


Are you sure it's not ash?:laughing:

Stretch (BPS) and I were talking the other day about getting together for lunch again.
Anyone have any interest?


----------



## cold_and_tired

I'm in for lunch.


----------



## BPS#1

I'm sure Brian is too. He looks like a man that never gets too far from the groceries.
(I don't blame him, I like to eat too)


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1481517 said:


> Are you sure it's not ash?:laughing:
> 
> Stretch (BPS) and I were talking the other day about getting together for lunch again.
> Anyone have any interest?


Hows my plow wings coming?


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1481524 said:


> Hows my plow wings coming?


Right now they're breathing hard
When I got it home I changed the approach for attaching them to accommodate changing the cutting edge. So rather than welding the wings they'll be pinned or bolted on.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1481527 said:


> Right now they're breathing hard
> When I got it home I changed the approach for attaching them to accommodate changing the cutting edge. So rather than welding the wings they'll be pinned or bolted on.


Got it, I wondered about that.

Long as it don't snow any time soon we'll be fine. We get an August snow and I'll be hurting.
Yeah I don't think thats happening.

One year many moons ago I saw 10'' of white gold in early Sept. Every bit of it was gone in less than 3 days, even the north shaded sides.
Then it turned nice and indian summer all the way to Thanksgiving.


----------



## LoneCowboy

yeah, I ain't missed many lunches
I'm in, just tell me when and where.


----------



## In2toys

I'm in. On a side note, Is a Savage 270 with a Leupold VX II big enough to bring down an elk? I have a customer who is wanting to trade one for some Skid work. What's it worth for cash. A state trooper buddy was trying to get me to buy a remington 700 BDL in 300 win mag a few years ago to go hunting with him but life happened... I'm new to high power rifles... I'd like to find a lever action big enough for elk. Any thoughts?


----------



## BUFF

There are good and bad (cheap) Savages so the model really plays into the decision. 
Fundamentally a Bolt action would be as is my choice for rifles, lever actions are for popping off a lot of rounds while on horseback.
The .270 has taken down alot of Elk and I carried one for about 20yrs. Great flat shooting round and very versatile, theyre great for Antelope and Deer too. The only real draw back is bullet weight, for larger built critters the round lacks some knock down power/energy. What it comes down to is shot placement is key for taking larger critters with a .270. I sold my Browning BAR .270 and went back to a .308 Rem 700 Varmit bolt action. 
It boils down to personal preference and how you plan to use it.


----------



## LoneCowboy

what Dave said.
Those would have been all the issues I would have brought up. Lever Actions are typically 100 to 150 yard rifles. They work great back east, but out the distances out here are vast. 
Typically Savage's aren't worth a lot. A Leupold VX II is worth about $150 used.

I would guess the whole setup (rifle and scope) is worth $300 to $400 in nice condition. (without knowing the specific model).

Savage's can have hit or miss triggers. One savage will have a great trigger, the next will suck something awful.


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1481764 said:


> what Dave said.
> Those would have been all the issues I would have brought up. Lever Actions are typically 100 to 150 yard rifles. They work great back east, but out the distances out here are vast.
> Typically Savage's aren't worth a lot. A Leupold VX II is worth about $150 used.
> 
> I would guess the whole setup (rifle and scope) is worth $300 to $400 in nice condition. (without knowing the specific model).
> 
> Savage's can have hit or miss triggers. One savage will have a great trigger, the next will suck something awful.


A friend bought a new cheaper Savage Bolt in 30-06, never really shot a tight - constant group, we went Antelope hunting and the magazine dropped out the receiver after he took a shot - missed. He didn't know it happened and when he started to walk away I asked him if he was going to pick up his magazine. LOL He ended up using my extra 700 BDL and filled his tag. The problem was the magazine release broke, it was diecast junk that failed after a few boxes had been run through it. He fixed the gun, sold it and picked up a 700 BDL in .243.

Guns are tools are cheap-junk tools don't work well.


----------



## In2toys

Enclosed is a pic. He thinks it's a savage 110. He's double checking tonite. Scope mount looks kinda funky.


----------



## BPS#1

That scope mount does look off.

They are easily changed.


As for lever action..... my brother is into that sort of thing and has brought down plenty of elk with his 444 lever action Marlin.
It kicks like a Missouri mule. I was with him when he brought down a bull moose with it.


----------



## Top_Notch

*Trying to go Full Time in 2012*

Got a few questions for you Colorado and Wyoming folks. I am trying to get my ducks in a line to solely do plowing work this winter.

First off I am wondering if you guys do all of your contracts on a per push basis? I know most of the east coasters on here try to go seasonal rate, but they don't get as much snow as we get up here in Steamboat Springs. Seems like even on a crappy year like the last one, I could still get enough work to get by.

Do y'all get all of your clients to sign a contract? Is there any generic contract forms you guys can turn me on to?

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## BPS#1

Jeff I'd recommend hourly for you.

You might get 4'' or you might get 2' in one event. You do not want to be doing per push for that unless you break out your inches at X price.

I'd have them sign a contract. 


Here where I live 8" is a big freaking snow event. 3" or 4" is more like it. 
I have several of my smaller places at a per push. Other wise its hourly.


----------



## BUFF

Top_Notch;1482742 said:


> Got a few questions for you Colorado and Wyoming folks. I am trying to get my ducks in a line to solely do plowing work this winter.
> 
> First off I am wondering if you guys do all of your contracts on a per push basis? I know most of the east coasters on here try to go seasonal rate, but they don't get as much snow as we get up here in Steamboat Springs. Seems like even on a crappy year like the last one, I could still get enough work to get by.
> 
> Do y'all get all of your clients to sign a contract? Is there any generic contract forms you guys can turn me on to?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jeff


So are you going for commercial or residential?
Different market areas seasonal contracts are the norm or more common than not. Out of all of us that frequent this thread Cold and Tired is the only guy that does seasonal's to my knowledge.
Seasonal Contracts maybe more common in the ski towns due to the frequency of snow, at the same time if you were to do seasonal's you're going to need to do some research on average's per storm and for the season. I've been in Steamboat when it's snowed for 3-4 days straight for several weeks, when this happens you're going to want to make sure you have your bases covered. 
My contracts are set up for "per push" and different rates for different amounts of accumulation. The more snow, more time is spent handling/managing it and at the end of the day we sell time.
Always have a contract in place, it's business and they are there to protect you and the customer. A contract is a legal binding document, preferably have it drawn up by an attorney. If you opt to do it yourself there's plenty on the Internet to steer you in the right direction when it comes to verbiage. If you do decide to author your own I'd still have an attorney give it a once over.
The basic contents should include:
* Site and billing address
* Scope of service provided
* Billing rates
* Payment terms/conditions
* Terms of Liability

One thing you may want to think about is stack management and what you're going to do about it. Do you have a means to haul it our will you need to sub it out. Either scenario you need to think about it and the cost associated with it.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Top_Notch;1482742 said:


> Got a few questions for you Colorado and Wyoming folks. I am trying to get my ducks in a line to solely do plowing work this winter.
> 
> First off I am wondering if you guys do all of your contracts on a per push basis? I know most of the east coasters on here try to go seasonal rate, but they don't get as much snow as we get up here in Steamboat Springs. Seems like even on a crappy year like the last one, I could still get enough work to get by.
> 
> Do y'all get all of your clients to sign a contract? Is there any generic contract forms you guys can turn me on to?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jeff


I've been doing seasonals for my commercial clients for the last two seasons. So far, all parties involved are happy. I think the one thing that helped out was the fact that I plowed their sites for a few years before going seasonal.

As far as contracts go, I put some ideas down on paper and handed it to my lawyer. He tweaked a few things and it came out fair for everyone.


----------



## cold_and_tired

SELLING THE BUSINESS!!!

Well fellas, I've been given a job offer and will be moving into the corporate world as a sponsorship manager for the Pro Rodeo Cowboys Association. At this point in my life, a good salary and benefits are what I really need.

It looks like one of my employees will be buying the business and keep it going. I still want to go to lunch with you guys when we get a date figured out though.


----------



## LoneCowboy

wow!!!!!!!!

awesome
that new job barely sounds like a job. really, you're going to get paid for that?

seriously, that's awesome

and yeah, when's lunch?


----------



## BUFF

Tanner sounds like your growing up........ Loll! 
With a kid on the way its a good move on your part, it also opens the option for your wife to be a stay at home mom. IMO kids should be raised by their parents, sure it can be a struggle money wise at times but the pay back is worth it. My wife stayed at home until my brats were out of grade school.
Corporate life is stable, the benefits are nice but you lose a bunch of freedom until you've been there for a while. Personally I'm looking at 8 more years and I'm done with it. Kids will be out of college, house paid for and having a wife 14yrs younger that now works I dont need to worry about insurance.
As far as lunch goes I'm fishing in Wisconsin till 8/20 and in Chicago the week of 9/10, other than that I'm game for anything. Now where do we want to meet, north or south?


----------



## BPS#1

cold_and_tired;1483447 said:


> SELLING THE BUSINESS!!!
> 
> Well fellas, I've been given a job offer and will be moving into the corporate world as a sponsorship manager for the Pro Rodeo Cowboys Association. At this point in my life, a good salary and benefits are what I really need.
> 
> It looks like one of my employees will be buying the business and keep it going. I still want to go to lunch with you guys when we get a date figured out though.


Good luck with the new yob.

My accountant told me recently that if I were offered some thing good with good pay and benefits I'd be an idiot for not doing it.

Theres upsides and theres downsides.


----------



## BPS#1

So all you experienced professionals give me your advice on three year contracts.

I know this is a good thing and could be a bad thing because if, more like WHEN inflation kicks in and my costs go waaaay up I'm the one left holding the bag thru the contract.
Its a good thing because I can predict my work load and income to some degree for the duration.

How do I write it to protect myself and also keep the client happy?

One of my complexes is asking for a 3 year contract and the other two might or they might give me another year to prove my company's reputation. They got burned pretty bad last contract.


As for price increases I'm already seeing a $5 per 50 lb bag of fertilizer jump. 50 lb bags are now in the $33 range from the feed store or supply house. CPS has it for a little less but I haven't been happy with their spring fertilizer results. I do know that this has been a tough year with the heat/drought.


----------



## LoneCowboy

first and foremost
You need a business lawyer. End of story. 

The apartments certainly have a lawyer. Only a fool has himself for a client.

yes, it will cost you money up front, but in the long run it will save you money.


----------



## stang2244

Damn Tanner! Can't believe you are making that leap....you seemed to be building quite the portfolio. I agree that having a stable income is huge, and I can't think about all the times I wish I could go into work at 9, leave at 5, and not have to worry about it before or after those times....looking forward to talking about it at lunch. 

As for 3 year contracts, sounds like a good idea if you are familiar with the client and have been working together. I agree that you should talk to a lawyer to cover your a$$! 

As long as you cover your bases, it would be great to know I had some big commercials locked up for 3 years. 

So lets figure out lunch...


----------



## cold_and_tired

stang2244;1484412 said:


> Damn Tanner! Can't believe you are making that leap....you seemed to be building quite the portfolio. I agree that having a stable income is huge, and I can't think about all the times I wish I could go into work at 9, leave at 5, and not have to worry about it before or after those times....looking forward to talking about it at lunch.


I can't believe it either. Yesterday was the worst because I received calls from two of the biggest commercial sites in Monument asking me for a bid as well as my once largest contract asking if I could plow their lot because the guy they tried out last year was horrible. It would have meant adding another loader or two as well as pushers and a couple skids.

I don't want to get out of plowing because I love it so much but I've got more important things to think about right now. Not only that but the business felt like it was growing too fast and too big. Last year was scary for me with all of the employees and hundreds of thousands of dollars worth of equipment that I couldn't keep an eye on at all times. I was an absolute nervous wreck!

After all the years of running the business, I can say that I was happiest when it was just me and a friend, a truck and a skid. No big liabilities to worry about, no giant fuel bills to pay every storm, no giant payroll checks to write, and only a handful of small clients to keep happy.

I'm getting the past bank statements together as we speak and I saw that I made $12,441.60 my first season. This last winter I grossed over $200k. I have no clue where the money went because I seem to be just as broke as the day I started.

David, I"M HUNGRY!!!


----------



## In2toys

Congrats Tanner. Hope all works well. When & where's lunch?


----------



## BUFF

Well guys I'm good with Famous Dave's north, it means Tanner has a long drive but if he's down with it we should try to shoot for next Friday around 11:30a. I'm up for other suggestions and times, any other ideas?


----------



## BPS#1

I'd prefer a saturday but if Friday is the day I'll work my schedule around it.


----------



## In2toys

I'm open, I could work in a trip to ******* that way if needed...


----------



## cold_and_tired

I won't be able to make it on a weekday, I'm a 9-5 guy now and it probably wouldn't look too good if I cut out early my first week.


----------



## BUFF

Alright seems like a Saturday would work better, so how about next Saturday (8/25) around 11:30 am at Famous Dave's north.


----------



## stang2244

Ah man. My sister is gettin married next Saturday. Let's do the following one ?


----------



## rob_cook2001

Hey, how is every one doing? long time no talk.
Robert


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1485687 said:


> Hey, how is every one doing? long time no talk.
> Robert


Just peachy........and trying to figure out a date for lunch.


----------



## BPS#1

This saturday work?


1 PM???


----------



## cold_and_tired

I'm in for this Saturday. If we don't do it this time, I won't be available until the middle-ish of next month. Let me know asap because I have a new ride that I want to show off!


----------



## BUFF

I'm for pushing it out a few weeks, I got a bunch of stuff lined up for the weekend.


----------



## stang2244

I second the notion of pushing it back a few.


----------



## cold_and_tired

I'm only free on the weekends of Sept. 15-16 and 22-23 until October anyways.


----------



## stang2244

I'm voting for the 15th of September.


----------



## BPS#1

Works for me.


The 22nd and 29th are out for me.


----------



## BPS#1

I found a used Walker snow plow and David manufactured some wings onto it.

Looks pretty good if I do say so myself.

First pic is OEM, last 3 are the handiwork.


----------



## BUFF

Sounds like Sat Sept 15 is the day at Famous Dave's north


----------



## LoneCowboy

that should work for me too
do we get reminders????


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1486450 said:


> that should work for me too
> do we get reminders????


Plug it into you phone.........Thumbs Up


----------



## Top_Notch

What do you guys think about studded vs non studded tires? I was thinking about getting Firestone Winterforce studded or Blizaks. What do you colorado folks think? We have really dry snow here.....Champagne Powder!


----------



## BPS#1

I like Michelin LTXes because they have A LOT of sipes on them and they wear good for me.
I've gotten as much as 70,000 miles out of them. (i wasn't plowing then)


----------



## BUFF

Top_Notch;1486500 said:


> What do you guys think about studded vs non studded tires? I was thinking about getting Firestone Winterforce studded or Blizaks. What do you colorado folks think? We have really dry snow here.....Champagne Powder!


A quality tire with good siping will out work a POS tire with studs. I run G.Y. Duratracs w/o studs and don't see a need for them. 
Even though you have fluff in the Boat you still have to deal with heavy snow in the beginning and end of the season. The two tires you mentioned will probably disappoint you, sure they're great for the average driver but the wear like crap and you'd burn through them in a season or less.

At the end of the day it ends up being personal preference and what makes sense to you.

If you do a search you'd find a million opinions and reasons why their's is the right one.

You should try to make it down for BBQ on the 15th.


----------



## Top_Notch

Thanks for the info Buff I will consider the duratracks. Where is the BBQ at?


----------



## BUFF

Top_Notch;1486556 said:


> Thanks for the info Buff I will consider the duratracks. Where is the BBQ at?


Famous Dave's BBQ, I-25 and HWY 7, North Denver. It's about 25 minutes south of Fort Collins and just off of I-25. Saturday 9/15 around 11:30a


----------



## LoneCowboy

I ran good tires for a while, they worked fine, but of course, when it gets heavy or slick underneath, you spun. it always went forward (well usually) but it's hard on the tires.

they wore out

I got true snow tires and then had them studded.

HOLY MOTHER OF GOD.

you can go anywhere, they don't spin (unless the pile is HUGE and then it's your fault) but the best part is driving around with the ******** on the road. You just drive like normal. punch it, brake hard, turn, most of the time (even early in the morning before plows were out) i was just in 2wd. And Dave will testify, i drive REALLY ******* FAST in the snow. (I plow RFF too) The only bad part is when you jump in your normal truck (non-plow) to go somewhere after the storm and you go sliding thru the intersection because you forgot you aren't driving studded snow tires anymore.

NIGHT AND DAY.

worth every damn penny.
you take them on and off every season (which is a pain), but even after 3 seasons (about 15,000 miles) they still look new. 

get real snow tires, and get them studded. You won't be sorry.


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1486603 said:


> Dave will testify, i drive REALLY ******* FAST in the snow. (I plow RFF too)


Lets put it like this, Brian obviously doesn't work on / repair his stuff, just watch him mash the gas and brake pedals. He could easily be a cab driver if he wanted.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1486674 said:


> Lets put it like this, Brian obviously doesn't work on / repair his stuff, just watch him mash the gas and brake pedals. He could easily be a cab driver if he wanted.:laughing::laughing:


That gets expensive fast. And will get the cheap help an ear chewing too.


----------



## Top_Notch

BUFF;1486595 said:


> Famous Dave's BBQ, I-25 and HWY 7, North Denver. It's about 25 minutes south of Fort Collins and just off of I-25. Saturday 9/15 around 11:30a


Well I really appreciate the invite, but I'm in the Steamboat Fire Academy right now and we have class on Saturdays from 8-1 So I will not be making this luncheon. Maybe next time. Or if any of Y'all get up here near the Boat' drop a line!

Jeff


----------



## Top_Notch

LoneCowboy;1486603 said:


> I ran good tires for a while, they worked fine, but of course, when it gets heavy or slick underneath, you spun. it always went forward (well usually) but it's hard on the tires.
> 
> they wore out
> 
> I got true snow tires and then had them studded.
> 
> HOLY MOTHER OF GOD.
> 
> you can go anywhere, they don't spin (unless the pile is HUGE and then it's your fault) but the best part is driving around with the ******** on the road. You just drive like normal. punch it, brake hard, turn, most of the time (even early in the morning before plows were out) i was just in 2wd. And Dave will testify, i drive REALLY ******* FAST in the snow. (I plow RFF too) The only bad part is when you jump in your normal truck (non-plow) to go somewhere after the storm and you go sliding thru the intersection because you forgot you aren't driving studded snow tires anymore.
> 
> NIGHT AND DAY.
> 
> worth every damn penny.
> you take them on and off every season (which is a pain), but even after 3 seasons (about 15,000 miles) they still look new.
> 
> get real snow tires, and get them studded. You won't be sorry.


Great Post. I am planning on going the studded route. We have extremely steep hills around here and even steeper driveways, I think the studded tires will pay for them selves. I guess it will be Firestone Winterforce LT studded. My buddy is selling some nice stock aluminum Ford rims for two hundo....gonna pick them up to mount the tires on, so I don't end up like one of the lazy people who drive their studded tires year round...hear them around here all the time.:laughing:


----------



## BUFF

Top_Notch;1486705 said:


> Well I really appreciate the invite, but I'm in the Steamboat Fire Academy right now and we have class on Saturdays from 8-1 So I will not be making this luncheon. Maybe next time. Or if any of Y'all get up here near the Boat' drop a line!
> 
> Jeff


Careful there, I blow into the boat a couple times a year.


----------



## LoneCowboy

BPS#1;1486678 said:


> That gets expensive fast. And will get the cheap help an ear chewing too.


it was a pre-government motors Chevy. Never really had an issue. The trick is to not shift while still moving, that tears expensive stuff up fast (transmissions)
i will admit to mushing up the pro-wings (you can only hit so many curbs, who knew? ), but I had Dave reinforce them and they never failed last year. And Longmont (until March) had a monster year. (3 12"+ wet heavy snows).

time is money.


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1487180 said:


> time is money.


Yes it is, we sell time and like Brian said "time in money", however down time for breakdowns drains the bank more then billable time fills it.

Looks like we're heading for a cool down next week...... mid-low 80's:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1487187 said:


> Yes it is, we sell time and like Brian said "time in money", however down time for breakdowns drains the bank more then billable time fills it.
> 
> Looks like we're heading for a cool down next week...... mid-low 80's:laughing::laughing:


Switch those two numbers and we might see some white stuff.
70s next week for us with lows in the 40s.
Already a lot of my weekly maintenance has turned into two weekly maintenance.
This is a good 3 weeks before that usually happens.

I sure hope this dry dry dry summer isn't an indication of what this winter will be like. 
Either way I'm sure glad my plow, pickups and other equipment do not have loans against them.


----------



## stang2244

That sucks man. Are the properties not irrigated? We go weekly on everything through about mid October. Then maybe one final time at the end of it he month.


----------



## BPS#1

stang2244;1487440 said:


> That sucks man. Are the properties not irrigated? We go weekly on everything through about mid October. Then maybe one final time at the end of it he month.


All of my properties this year are irrigated. Its just that things are slowing faster this year than some.

My 3 apartments are under contract so I make more when we don't mow.
Usually we'd mow once in april usually the last week of april. Skip the first week of may and then weekly thru the second week of sept. Mow twice after the middle of the month with a fall clean up towards the end of Oct.

This year is early, due in part I'm sure to a couple of nights in Aug that were in the 40s. One morning was 42.
Late this week we are having highs in the 70s and lows again in the 40s. That'll shut things down quickly.

Our grass up here usually goes dormant pretty fast. You'll be mowing every week and the 3rd week of sept you go to mow and it looks like it was just cut. Almost like a light switch. Not this year, things slowed down pretty fast already.

Its not all bad, I've got some other side projects that have been waiting for time to get done. Now we can get started on those.


----------



## BUFF

I've been mowing into November and typically sucking leaves Thanksgiving weekend for the last time.
Last year was a little different with the snow we got in mid October. I havent mowing around snow banks for sometime.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1487451 said:


> I've been mowing into November and typically sucking leaves Thanksgiving weekend for the last time.
> Last year was a little different with the snow we got in mid October. I havent mowing around snow banks for sometime.


Theres 1000' elevation change from Cheyenne to the mile high.

This is where most of the difference comes.
My uncle in Longmont has at least a month on both sides of me. Depending on the year it can be 1.5 months difference on both ends of the season.

In just a few miles west of cheyenne you pretty much can't grow a garden without having it covered because the nights get too cool.


----------



## BPS#1

High in the 60s for friday with a forecast low of 41, it wouldn't take much for the low to drop into the upper 30s. 
That'll really shut the grass down quick.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1487508 said:


> High in the 60s for friday with a forecast low of 41, it wouldn't take much for the low to drop into the upper 30s.
> That'll really shut the grass down quick.


They're saying 73* and 46* for Friday for me, it's about time........it's been a hot/dry summer.
To dang hot to do anything beside's what has to be done.

So I haven't raised my plow rates for 3 yrs and thinking about a 5% bump across the board along with a 10% fuel surcharge if gas goes over $4.00 per gallon. Is anybody else doing anything with their rates or accounting of fuel increases?


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1487536 said:


> They're saying 73* and 46* for Friday for me, it's about time........it's been a hot/dry summer.
> To dang hot to do anything beside's what has to be done.
> 
> So I haven't raised my plow rates for 3 yrs and thinking about a 5% bump across the board along with a 10% fuel surcharge if gas goes over $4.00 per gallon. Is anybody else doing anything with their rates or accounting of fuel increases?


Along with the heat I've had a bad upper back injury since the last week of July. 
I hear ya on the not doing any thing more than what has to be done. Thank God for worker bees too!

I've bumped my plow rate $5 an hr and will put at least a 5% surcharge for over $4.25 national average on fuel. 
Since mine and my sub's pickups are diesel.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1487541 said:


> Along with the heat I've had a bad upper back injury since the last week of July.
> I hear ya on the not doing any thing more than what has to be done. Thank God for worker bees too!
> 
> I've bumped my plow rate $5 an hr and will put at least a 5% surcharge for over $4.25 national average on fuel.
> Since mine and my sub's pickups are diesel.


So how much do you do by the hour? All of my stuff is a set rate based on accumilation; 2-4", 5-8", etc....
A surcharge based on the national average seems it's be a given, why not use local prices? Afterall our services rates are based locally.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1487542 said:


> So how much do you do by the hour? All of my stuff is a set rate based on accumilation; 2-4", 5-8", etc....
> A surcharge based on the national average seems it's be a given, why not use local prices? Afterall our services rates are based locally.


Most of my stuff is by the hour. Over half. The rest is small and I flat rate it. I've got the prices high enough that unless we got a 50 yr blizzard I'm covered. 
If that happened I'd charge accordingly. I've got that relationship with these folks, they'd understand.

The reason I use the national average is for one thing its provable. Locally prices can vary by .25 or more. How can I prove its above the contract price?

And two..... NORMALLY local prices are below the national average.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1487543 said:


> Most of my stuff is by the hour. Over half. The rest is small and I flat rate it. I've got the prices high enough that unless we got a 50 yr blizzard I'm covered.
> If that happened I'd charge accordingly. I've got that relationship with these folks, they'd understand.
> 
> The reason I use the national average is for one thing its provable. Locally prices can vary by .25 or more. How can I prove its above the contract price?
> 
> And two..... NORMALLY local prices are below the national average.


This link has national and regional fuel cost, not saying it's creditable data after all it's from the government. http://www.eia.gov/petroleum/gasdiesel/

And yeah our fuel is much less than most, 3 weeks ago diesel was $4.15 per in northern Wisconsin.


----------



## BPS#1

Its probably a lot more than that now.


Its $4.15 at the truck stop near me.

$3.85 at king soopers.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1487548 said:


> Its probably a lot more than that now.
> 
> Its $4.15 at the truck stop near me.


That Truck Stop price is probably driven by Huricanne Isac and Labor DayFriday it was $3.99 at Valero and King Soopers in Longmont.


----------



## BPS#1

One thing you gotta remember about truck stops.


Most of them offer "free" showers with 50 gallons minimum purchase of fuel. 
If you've been to as many truck stops as I was over 7 years of driving you soon realize there is NOTHING free at a truck stop.
You pay for it some where. This is why most of the time truck stops are not competitively priced compared to stops even half a mile off the interstate.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1487551 said:


> One thing you gotta remember about truck stops.
> 
> Most of them offer "free" showers with 50 gallons minimum purchase of fuel.
> If you've been to as many truck stops as I was over 7 years of driving you soon realize there is NOTHING free at a truck stop.
> You pay for it some where. This is why most of the time truck stops are not competitively priced compared to stops even half a mile off the interstate.


So with this "free" shower do they include a tube of foot rot ointment?


----------



## BPS#1

Nope.


I always brought my own flip flops.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1487547 said:


> This link has national and regional fuel cost, not saying it's creditable data after all it's from the government. http://www.eia.gov/petroleum/gasdiesel/


In two more cents my fuel surcharge kicks in on the apartments.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1487556 said:


> Nope.
> 
> I always brought my own flip flops.


So did those flip flops give you camel toes?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## In2toys

Hey Tanner, Is there a rock quarry or a source for road base or granite in or near Monument?? I tore a metal building down for a guy out there & he wants a new driveway installed.


----------



## BUFF

What did you do with the metal panels????


----------



## In2toys

IT was kind of a quonset type thing with metal trusses & a metal floor & curved corrugated steel panels. I scrapped everything. 7500#. I was hoping to be able to reuse But it didn't cooperate with the skid... THe panels were way rusty anyways. I have a crap load of used salvageable tin here anyway. just waiting for me to build the sheds it will cover.


----------



## BUFF

Bummer, I'm looking for about 2400sq to use as cieling sheeting in my shop.


----------



## cold_and_tired

In2toys;1487582 said:


> Hey Tanner, Is there a rock quarry or a source for road base or granite in or near Monument?? I tore a metal building down for a guy out there & he wants a new driveway installed.


Pioneer has a yard near I-25 and Baptist rd. They have a quarry a few miles away if you want to get pit run.


----------



## In2toys

I Hate to give Pioneer any business. But...


----------



## cold_and_tired

In2toys;1487765 said:


> I Hate to give Pioneer any business. But...


Trust me, I know. The problem is that the other landscape supplier up there has given me a heck of a lot more reasons to go to Pioneer.

He got off with a slap on the wrist after driving drunk and getting into an accident that took the life of a baby. He got off because the other vehicle had a headlight out. Unfortunately, this wasn't his first offense either.


----------



## In2toys

'Nuff said... darn Lawyers.......


----------



## BPS#1

I've had multiple family members nearly killed by drunk drivers.

I've got no use for any of them.


----------



## BPS#1

Heres a little some thing for Dave. He has a bigger rack than I first thought. I took a second look after you asked him.
The corn is kinda camouflaging it.

My aunt saw this big boy along hwy 66 near Longmont this morning.
That bluff in the left background makes me think it was just east of their place.


----------



## BUFF

Ah he's just a pup compared to the one I sent you earlier. 
Looks like hes on the north side of the sub-station with Bashers corn field behind him. The bluff looks like Rattlesnake Mtn.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1488482 said:


> Ah he's just a pup compared to the one I sent you earlier.
> Looks like hes on the north side of the sub-station with Bashers corn field behind him. The bluff looks like Rattlesnake Mtn.


If I had to guess I'd say you're right on the location. I don't know the area quite as good as you do.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1488481 said:


>


So I guess I'm a geek, near as I can figure this is where the Bull is standing and I was right


----------



## BPS#1

Looks about right to me.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Does anyone know of a 2008-2012 regular cab 3/4-1ton low milage truck for sale?? Probably a gas truck to save some money. Need a plow truck for my dad to run this season.
Thanks
Robert


----------



## BUFF

A new Gas F-350 reg cab is about $32-35K list, looking for some as new as you I'd be inclined to buy new. Between rebates, lower interest rates and warranty you'd be better off.
I've played with the idea but would go after a short box ex cab (for leg room), but like having no payments and ****** still has plenty of good life left in it.


----------



## BUFF

*Lunch*

So guys are we still on for lunch next Saturday (9/15) at Famous Dave's on the north end of Denver, say 11:30?


----------



## BPS#1

I'm good. 
I heard today that Famous Dave's is supposed to be coming to a Cheyenne location soon.

I hope Watershed has my plow done by then so I can pick it up on the same trip.
They were going thru it and making sure it was all good.
It had a leaking lift cylinder seal too.


----------



## stang2244

I'm good to go for Saturday(the 15th).

Rob I've got a truck you can use for plowing, and a driver too


----------



## BUFF

So how is ol Dave at the Watershed these days, does he talk your ear off too

I sent the pump off the Blazer to Angelo's to have it gone through, $99.00 to completely disassemble, clean, and make sure everything is to spec. If they find anything worn or justifies replacing they call beforehand for approval and they will use OEM parts if you want. 
Even with freight both ways the service fee is less than local, Maxey or Frontier.


----------



## BPS#1

Fat and sassy just like you and me. 


lol


Nice pricing on the pump service.


----------



## BUFF

We may weigh the same but I have at least a foot over you in height..........


----------



## BPS#1

If you think that bothers me even remotely............ guess again.

lmao



You got what on Dave at Watershed?? 2'?


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1488896 said:


> You got what on Dave at Watershed?? 2'?


Yeah vertically


----------



## LoneCowboy

I'm in for Saturday at not so famous dave's at hwy 7 and I-25
what time?
did I miss that?
never mind, got it. 11:30

I'm not overweight, I'm undertall.

If i was 7'4", I'd be perfect.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I was planning on going to a dyno even on the 15th but since i blew up the race truck I might just go eat instead of listen to my friends bust my balls about my truck haha.
David I talked to some friends at a few dealerships and you were right I might just bite the bullet on a new one. I would much rather get a 10 year old truck with 50k miles and save some money but almost all the regular cabs I am finding are hammered or they are insane on the price.
Robert


----------



## BUFF

*Lunch*

So who's going to make it to Famous Daves for lunch tomorrow at 11:30?
An idea of how many would be nice so we can get a table.
Also we still have raffles tickets for cache of home defense weapons  for a FNRA fundraiser so bring money/checkbook. The drawing/banquet is 9/22 and you don't need to be present to win, however if you do want to go we have dinner tickets too.


----------



## cold_and_tired

I'll be there! Probably end up buying another ticket or two as well. Still $20?


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1490142 said:


> I'll be there! Probably end up buying another ticket or two as well. Still $20?


Yep $20.00 a piece, just bring a hundy it makes for easy change


----------



## stang2244

I'll be there. You're gonna have to talk me into raffle tickets.

Rob dyno days are no fun without a race truck. Go to Dave's....


----------



## BPS#1

I'm planning on being there.


I've got plows to pick up and bring home, yeah I said plowS.

Don't forget mine Dave.


----------



## BUFF

No worries I'll bring your blade


----------



## LoneCowboy

i'll be there.


----------



## BUFF

*Snow up high*

Loveland and A Basin ski areas got snow last night


----------



## BPS#1

Won't be long.


Out of the last three winters (not counting this year, we aint there yet) the last weekend in Oct has gotten snow twice in cheyenne.

Blizzard in 09, nada in 10, 6" to 8" of super wet snow last year in 11.

I'm thinking of doing the Louisville expo this year..... its over the last weekend in Oct. We'll have to see how it plays out.

We could see lows in the 30s here tonight.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1490982 said:


> Won't be long.
> 
> Out of the last three winters (not counting this year, we aint there yet) the last weekend in Oct has gotten snow twice in cheyenne.
> 
> Blizzard in 09, nada in 10, 6" to 8" of super wet snow last year in 11.
> 
> I'm thinking of doing the Louisville expo this year..... its over the last weekend in Oct. We'll have to see how it plays out.
> 
> We could see lows in the 30s here tonight.


We are going to get hammered at the end of October, storm of the century stuff and you're going to be in Kentucky eating squirrel and collard greens........:laughing:

People are thinking about snow. I had four sign today, one being the HOA I met with on Sunday. I have another HOA meeting tomorrow night which also includes summer work and I'm feeling pretty good about getting that work to.


----------



## BPS#1

Nice going on the HOAs.


IF that were to happen it had better blow in out of now where with no warning.
I'll be watching the weather report as nervous as a cat on a hot tin roof if we go out of town.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1490996 said:


> Nice going on the HOAs.
> 
> IF that were to happen it had better blow in out of now where with no warning.
> I'll be watching the weather report as nervous as a cat on a hot tin roof if we go out of town.


We watch the weather idiots every year....... how many times do they get it right


----------



## BPS#1

You have a very valid point.

The pages of this thread are full of pissing and moaning about weather clowns that promised inches and inches and we got jack sheet.


----------



## BUFF

Well the Farmers Almanac is predicting mild temps and average precipitation for us, not to sure what to think about that 50"


----------



## BPS#1

Average precip for us = little to none.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1491005 said:


> Average precip for us = little to none.


Maybe stuck on the side of a fence post.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## rob_cook2001

Winter is coming, it was pretty cold out baleing hay this morning... I am trying to sell a few guns if anyone is interested.. a mossberg 9200 12ga in good shape. A mossberg 930 sps tactical 12ga that has only shot 100-150 shells and a Taurus raging bull 454 with the long barrel (8 3/4 I think) that only has 60 rounds down the tube. I am open to offers on all of them. I don't like to sell guns but after I got into this long range crap I don't shoot my other guns enough so might as well thin out the collection.
Robert


----------



## BUFF

Robert I'll give you $100.00 for the lot............

But yeah is was 39 at my house this morning, a real nice change from 3-4wks ago.
Had another sign on for the season today, five for the week and I should out about two more tomorrow. Thumbs Up

Been playing Mrthis week since it's finally cooled down, replaced the heater core, belts and hoses on the Blazer, doing wheel bearings on ****** and brakes on the wife's broom are next in line.
Then it's on to going through the plows and spreader.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Robert - I'm interested in the shotguns. I'll have an offer for you after I hear from David regarding the drawing


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1491899 said:


> Robert - I'm interested in the shotguns. I'll have an offer for you after I hear from David regarding the drawing


Tanner we currently have about 400 out of 500 tickets sold, personally I think a "butch" women named Pat is going to win, it wouldn't surprise me at all being held in Boulder.

I played with a SW 1911 45ACP that can out of Smiths customer shop, Ti slide, laser aim point, sweet @$$ trigger and etc.......... $2600.00


----------



## cold_and_tired

Well??? Did I win the drawing?


----------



## BUFF

None of you guys won.....


----------



## cold_and_tired

Rigged from day one!


----------



## BPS#1

cold_and_tired;1492529 said:


> Rigged from day one!


For sure.

What Dave DIDN"T say was if he won.

Just that "NONE OF YOU guys won".

I knew I wouldn't, I never do.
Thats why instead of buying tix on a maybe I put my money towards a for sure and bought my very own Sig 1911 ultra compact.

Brought it home yesterday, hope to shoot it tomorrow.
Had a wedding today that kept me from getting to the range.


----------



## BUFF

All I did was "donate" money and sometime.
I never win ****, I'm just better off buying when it's all said and done.


----------



## LoneCowboy

Well I didn't win the big drawing
but I did clean up.

purchased a new benelli ultralight 12ga (FNRA, engraved, pretty etc) for $1300 (which isn't a smoking deal but certainly isn't bad, look it up)

won a Kimber 84L in 30-06

won a S&W M&P 15-22

won a 1/2 day unguided pheasant hunt for two.

won those super cool shotshell Christmas lights. 

won a gift certificate to great guns sporting.

I probably broke even on what I spent on tickets, less what I donated/sponsored and underwrote. Not all bad. 

we raised a LOT of money. About 22,000-23,000 dollars net.

thanks for buying tickets.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1492545 said:


> I never win ****, I'm just better off buying when it's all said and done.


You and me both brother.


----------



## BPS#1

This applies to snow plowers as well.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1493166 said:


> This applies to snow plowers as well.


There's always this: 



 , why don't you give it a try Paul.............


----------



## rob_cook2001

Tanner... I still have some guns lol


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1493545 said:


> Tanner... I still have some guns lol


Robert my offer still stands.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Haha, so kind of you David.....


----------



## rob_cook2001

David, I put a dual disc clutch in my dually on Saturday and DAMN is it loude.. when in neutral is sounds like there are marbles in the transmission.. its crazy that its normal.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1493560 said:


> Haha, so kind of you David.....


That's me, Mr Compassion........:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1493561 said:


> David, I put a dual disc clutch in my dually on Saturday and DAMN is it loude.. when in neutral is sounds like there are marbles in the transmission.. its crazy that its normal.


Did you check your tool box for anything missing

So what is making all the noise, does it sound like a bad throwout bearing?


----------



## rob_cook2001

It is gear roleover noise. The g56 transmission is aluminum and when you switch from the dual mass flywheel to a regular flywheel and a dual disc they get loude... the clutch pedal feels like a clutch pedal now, probably 3 times as stiff as stock.


----------



## cold_and_tired

rob_cook2001;1493545 said:


> Tanner... I still have some guns lol


What finish is on the Taurus?


----------



## rob_cook2001

I forget what they call it but its the dull metal finish. Not blued and not shiney stainless


----------



## cold_and_tired

Shoot me your phone number and I'll give you a shout next week, I'm going out of town tomorrow. Maybe we can work a deal on the whole lot.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Sounds good..303 961 1590


----------



## BPS#1

Weather jokers are calling for a low one night this week in the upper 20s.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1494957 said:


> Weather jokers are calling for a low one night this week in the upper 20s.


The clowns are calling for mid-low 30's for me, I'm sure I'll be getting calls about blow outs this week. 
Spent the better part of the day dealing with leaves, I really hate leaves...... but the catcher on the Scag sure makes them easier to deal with, just blow and suck them up.

It's good to finally see some snow on the peaks and hope we actually have a fall this year.


----------



## mjstef

BUFF;1495237 said:


> The clowns are calling for mid-low 30's for me, I'm sure I'll be getting calls about blow outs this week.
> Spent the better part of the day dealing with leaves, I really hate leaves...... but the catcher on the Scag sure makes them easier to deal with, just blow and suck them up.
> 
> It's good to finally see some snow on the peaks and hope we actually have a fall this year.


Snow on the peaks???? What are you in the Himalayas??? Still nice here. Need some snow up high to drive what's left of the elk down. Need to get one before the damn wolves get them all........


----------



## BUFF

mjstef;1495242 said:


> Snow on the peaks???? What are you in the Himalayas??? Still nice here. Need some snow up high to drive what's left of the elk down. Need to get one before the damn wolves get them all........


Yeah snow on the peaks in Colorado, Longs Peak, Mt Meeker, Indian Peaks Wildness area are have a nice white coating on them. 
A few friends of mine have had a tough go this year Elk hunting, T_shirt weather and really dry for Archery and Muzzle loader season. Maybe the rifle seasons will have a better yield.


----------



## mjstef

BUFF;1495245 said:


> Yeah snow on the peaks in Colorado, Longs Peak, Mt Meeker, Indian Peaks Wildness area are have a nice white coating on them.
> A few friends of mine have had a tough go this year Elk hunting, T_shirt weather and really dry for Archery and Muzzle loader season. Maybe the rifle seasons will have a better yield.


Be thankful you don't have the damn Wolves................................


----------



## rob_cook2001

I drove up berthoud pass going to grandlake on Wednesday and there was fresh snow on the peaks and snowing on the top of the pass! The girlfriend wasn't to keen on the idea of getting out and playing in the snow Haha. We wanted to take trailridge home and they said it was closed for plowing!!! I am hoping for a good year.


----------



## BUFF

mjstef;1495251 said:


> Be thankful you don't have the damn Wolves................................


They're showing up along the Co/Wyo boarder, last year cut some Wolf tracks by Elk Mtn along I-80. They may not be fully established but it's just a matter of time.

Killed a 2 1/2 ft Rattlesnake on the road in front of my place today, think I'd rather have wolves than Rattlesnakes.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1495255 said:


> I drove up berthoud pass going to grandlake on Wednesday and there was fresh snow on the peaks and snowing on the top of the pass! The girlfriend wasn't to keen on the idea of getting out and playing in the snow Haha. We wanted to take trailridge home and they said it was closed for plowing!!! I am hoping for a good year.


I'm sure that Durge with the training wheels on it is a real treat in the snow..........
We better have a good sno pack this year otherwise we're screwed next summer.


----------



## mjstef

BUFF;1495256 said:


> They're showing up along the Co/Wyo boarder, last year cut some Wolf tracks by Elk Mtn along I-80. They may not be fully established but it's just a matter of time.
> 
> Killed a 2 1/2 ft Rattlesnake on the road in front of my place today, think I'd rather have wolves than Rattlesnakes.


Snake tastes good. Not so sure about Wolf. Snake also warns you. There not sneaky like a wolf.......


----------



## BPS#1

Starting with Wednesday's forecast this week they are saying we have two chances for snow. 
Little accumulation expected out side of the mountain areas.
And Wed thru Sun nights lows in the 20s.


----------



## BUFF

mjstef;1495263 said:


> Snake tastes good. Not so sure about Wolf. Snake also warns you. There not sneaky like a wolf.......


Snake taste like chicken, Wolf taste like Chinese food, you really can't see snake sign but Wolves you can. Not dealing with a active wolf population it's all just a matter of opinion.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1495593 said:


> Starting with Wednesday's forecast this week they are saying we have two chances for snow.
> Little accumulation expected out side of the mountain areas.
> And Wed thru Sun nights lows in the 20s.


The snow level for around me is hoovering around 7000 ft, with the ground still being toasty and tomorrow's expected high of 80 we'd be lucky to have anything on the north side in the grass. 
We have at least another 2 wks before we'll see anything plow able, it hope.........I'm not totally ready to roll yet.


----------



## BPS#1

I'm not ready either. 

Wed night they say snow down to 8000 ft and 7000 on friday with nothing more than a dusting on the grass. 
One night is forecast for 22. That'll erase most of tomorrow's warmer weather effect. 

Most likely my furnace will come on before morning. First time this season.
Later than some years.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1495605 said:


> I'm not ready either.
> 
> Wed night they say snow down to 8000 ft and 7000 on friday with nothing more than a dusting on the grass.
> One night is forecast for 22. That'll erase most of tomorrow's warmer weather effect.
> 
> Most likely my furnace will come on before morning. First time this season.
> Later than some years.


Furnace already, mine doesn't get turned on till Holloween. Thumbs Up


----------



## BPS#1

What can I say, I like comfortable.


Already 67 in the house. It'll be 60 by morning and too cool bother's the wife's asthma.


----------



## BPS#1

The other half and I spent a couple days in Branson.

Among other things we rode a zip line at Shepherd of the Hills. 170 feet high, 1/2 mile long and 50 mph.
Yeah I'd do it again.


----------



## BUFF

I went to Mass on Wednesday for business and to go Blue Tuna fishing off Cape Cod.
Weather/Seas ended up keeping us from venturing out 50 miles or so to fish, so instead we went on the south side of Martha's Vineyard and catch False Albacore. Seas were 5-6ft on the way out and every bit of 10-12ft on the way back. We top water fished and knocked the **** out of them. Fished with light gear and man what a hoot, these fish run like a SOB. Even though catching a Blue Fin would have been very cool I think the non stop action we had was probably more fun at the end of the day. 
The guys on the blue boat in the background were fly fishing and that looked like to total blast.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1495633 said:


> I went to Mass on Wednesday


You never told us you were catholic.

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

Looks like you had fun fishing, thats always a good thing.
Did you take the first born male with you?
If not I bet he wasn't thrilled with the idea of you playing while he was in school.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1495719 said:


> You never told us you were catholic.
> 
> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> Looks like you had fun fishing, that always a good thing.
> Did you take the first born male with you?
> If not I bet he wasn't thrilled with the idea of you playing while he was in school.


Catholic...........Hardy Har Har.

Didn't take the boy on this trip, one of my vendors flipped the bill for the charter and yeah he wasn't all that thrilled with me going without. I'm thinking about taking him up to the Columbia River for Steelhead or Salmon in the spring.


----------



## bsuds

Hey guys I am in need of workmans comp this season, as I have a client requesting it. Typically it has just been me out in the storms, but to sell this property I will need workmans comp. Can you recommend a good insurance agent with decent rates, and any idea what this will cost me. Im in golden.


----------



## BPS#1

I use my state's plan.
For just you you might try your business insurance agent.


----------



## BUFF

bsuds;1495804 said:


> Hey guys I am in need of workmans comp this season, as I have a client requesting it. Typically it has just been me out in the storms, but to sell this property I will need workmans comp. Can you recommend a good insurance agent with decent rates, and any idea what this will cost me. Im in golden.


My guy is in Longmont, http://www.laroeagency.com/index.html , he's treated me very well and offers good rates in my opinion.


----------



## BPS#1

I hate thievin MFers.

My new chain saw got boosted last night out of the truck at my workers house.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1495828 said:


> I hate thievin MFers.
> 
> My new chain saw got boosted last night out of the truck at my workers house.


Bummer, it's time carry........


----------



## BPS#1

Supposedly it happened at night.

The truck has a topper on it, that was supposed to be locked but it turns out that if you try really hard the one corner will lift enough to maybe pull the saw out. 

There is no doubt that it happened by one of his neighbors that saw the truck sitting there at night for several days while I was gone.
I've never trusted his hood, now I for sure don't. Work rigs aren't allowed to be parked there no more.


----------



## BPS#1

Temp sure dropped fast.

75 at 2pm. Around freezing by 9.
And windy.
13 hr day today winterizing sprinklers, I'm tired.


----------



## stang2244

Sorry to hear about the saw. 

Ya temps CRASHED around here. Now they're calling for high 20's Friday night and everyone is freaking out about their irrigation systems.


----------



## BPS#1

Oh the irony.

I stand a very high probability of getting the plowing at the office of Buff's favorite folks. 
Yup, the no talent weather clowns HQ.

Buff says to put in the contract a fee for all the inches they forecast that we don't get. :laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

stang2244;1496513 said:


> Sorry to hear about the saw.
> 
> Ya temps CRASHED around here. Now they're calling for high 20's Friday night and everyone is freaking out about their irrigation systems.


Thanks, it sucks.

Phone hasn't been too crazy here but I expect more calls tomorrow after this afternoon and tonight.
Lows in the teens friday night here with a good chance of snow friday night into saturday.
High saturday of about 32.

Wasn't it the same weekend last year when we got that surprise snow storm that was almost 6 inches of quick melting snow?


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1496516 said:


> Thanks, it sucks.
> 
> Phone hasn't been too crazy here but I expect more calls tomorrow after this afternoon and tonight.
> Lows in the teens friday night here with a good chance of snow friday night into saturday.
> High saturday of about 32.
> 
> Wasn't it the same weekend last year when we got that surprise snow storm that was almost 6 inches of quick melting snow?


I'm expecting blow out calls and people getting back to me about plowing too. I believe it was 10/26 when we got the slop.

The wind we got last night and the moisture on the way is going make sucking leaves suck. Looks like Sunday will be the next decent day.


----------



## BPS#1

Buff's favorite people are saying up to 6" by Saturday.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1496679 said:


> Buff's favorite people are saying up to 6" by Saturday.


6" he must be a little guy:laughing::laughing:


----------



## bsuds

It looks like there is a chance I will sell more work than I can clear in a reasonable amount of time. Are any of you guys interested in any subcontractor work in the denver west area? Or can you recommend a good reliable subcontractor on the west side of town.


----------



## BUFF

bsuds;1496724 said:


> It looks like there is a chance I will sell more work than I can clear in a reasonable amount of time. Are any of you guys interested in any subcontractor work in the denver west area? Or can you recommend a good reliable subcontractor on the west side of town.


Don't know of anyone, I try to avoid that part of the world for mental health reasons.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Northglenn is as far west or south as I want to be lol


----------



## stang2244

Man the change from yesterday to today was nuts! And then back to 70 on Monday... WTF?!


----------



## rob_cook2001

Crazy weather Andy!!!


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1496742 said:


> for mental health reasons.


You are already teetering on the edge aren't you?

:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

stang2244;1496789 said:


> Man the change from yesterday to today was nuts! And then back to 70 on Monday... WTF?!





rob_cook2001;1496795 said:


> Crazy weather Andy!!!


You got that right.

You guys got any white gold in the forecast??????????

Look at ours.



> Winter Storm Watch
> Statement as of 1:47 PM MDT on October 04, 2012
> 
> ... Winter Storm Watch in effect from Friday evening through
> Saturday afternoon...
> 
> The National Weather Service in Cheyenne has issued a Winter
> Storm Watch... which is in effect from Friday evening through
> Saturday afternoon.
> 
> * Timing... 6 PM Friday through 3 PM Saturday. Heaviest snow looks
> to fall from early Saturday morning before sunrise through noon
> Saturday.
> 
> * Total snow accumulations... 4 to 8 inches along the eastern
> slopes of the Laramie range. 10 to 14 inches over the Laramie
> range.
> 
> * Winds/visibilities... visibilities reduced to under a quarter
> mile at times... especially Saturday morning.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1496872 said:


> You are already teetering on the edge aren't you?
> 
> :laughing: :laughing:


Yepperz, but I'm getting betterThumbs Up


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1496882 said:


> Yepperz, but I'm getting betterThumbs Up


You know what they say, admitting you got problems is the beginning of the healing process.

:laughing:


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1496894 said:


> You know what they say, admitting you got problems is the beginning of the healing process.
> 
> :laughing:


I have no problems, the voices in my head said so........

They're saying maybe a inch, could be a foot or nada.


----------



## BPS#1

Usually I wouldn't expect much accumulation but with 23 last night, 40 today, 20 tonight, 29 for a high tomorrow and 20 tomorrow night I have no doubt the ground will be cooled down a lot by the time it starts snowing.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1496934 said:


> Usually I wouldn't expect much accumulation but with 23 last night, 40 today, 20 tonight, 29 for a high tomorrow and 20 tomorrow night I have no doubt the ground will be cooled down a lot by the time it starts snowing.


From what I've read the further north, northeast you go the colder and more snow, west of I-25 and into the mtns it'll be warmer and about 1". Given the temps we had today and expect tomorow we'll be lucking to have anything stick, even on the north side of stuff.
This is my forecast:


----------



## BPS#1

Yeah that'll keep much from sticking, 50s during the day.

Heres mine.




7-Day Weather Forecast for 82009
Thursday, 4
Partly Cloudy
42 | 25 °F
Partly Cloudy
Chance of
Precipitation
0%

Friday, 5
Chance of Snow
34 | 20 °F
Chance of Snow
Chance of
Precipitation
40%

Saturday, 6
Snow
29 | 20 °F
Snow
Chance of
Precipitation
70%

Sunday, 7
Clear
47 | 23 °F
Clear
Chance of
Precipitation
0%

Monday, 8
Clear
56 | 29 °F
Clear
Chance of
Precipitation
0%


----------



## BUFF

Well sounds like you'll have snow and I'll play with leaves.


----------



## BPS#1

10/5/12 first snow of the season.


Yeah its just flurries on the wind shield piled around the cowl and wiper blades but hey its white stuff. lol

Just need it a little deeper to profit from it.


----------



## BUFF

Paul did you check the fence post to see if 6" was stuck to the side of them.
Just enough to make the ground white and leave about 1/2" on vehicles.


----------



## BPS#1

Not enough wind to do that.


----------



## BPS#1

Snowing good up here, big fuzzy flakes. Couple inches on the pickup, not so much on the ground.

But looking at the web cams from Cheyenne I'll probably have to plow off some of the apartments just to keep the ice levels down when it gets into the teens tonight. 
Don't want all that slush turning to ice ruts.


----------



## BPS#1

80 between laramie and cheyenne has been closed most of the night.
Doesn't look like it'll be any time real soon that it opens either.


----------



## LoneCowboy

that looks bad.
people forgot how to drive.


----------



## BPS#1

Other than the guys doing a couple hours of sidewalks and stairs at one apartment ............ no plowing.

Sun took care of the asphalt areas.


----------



## BPS#1

LoneCowboy;1497359 said:


> that looks bad.
> people forgot how to drive.


One dead and it sure looks like more than 7 vehicles to me from the pic I posted.

http://www.9news.com/news/article/293148/339/Fatal-crash-in-Wyoming-closes-I-80


----------



## unit28

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR AREAS ACROSS EXTREME SOUTHEAST
WYOMING AND SOUTHERN NEBRASKA PANHANDLE THROUGH THIS AFTERNOON...

.A STRONG UPPER LEVEL STORM SYSTEM CONTINUES TO MOVE SOUTH ACROSS
SOUTHEASTERN WYOMING THIS MORNING AND WILL CONTINUE TO BRING SNOW
TO MUCH OF THE FORECAST AREA. THE HEAVIEST SNOW AMOUNTS ARE
EXPECTED ACROSS EXTREME SOUTHEASTERN WYOMING AND SOUTHERN
NEBRASKA PANHANDLE THIS MORNING. SNOW IS BEGINNING TO COME TO AN
END FROM NORTH TO SOUTH EARLY THIS MORNING AND SHOULD CLEAR ALL
FORECAST ZONES BY EARLY AFTERNOON. FOR THOSE STILL SEEING SNOW...
VERY SLICK ROADS ARE STILL LIKELY AND WILL INCREASE THE HAZARDS
OF TRAVEL IN THIS AREA TODAY.


----------

sorry to hear about that accident


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1497309 said:


> 80 between laramie and cheyenne has been closed most of the night.
> Doesn't look like it'll be any time real soon that it opens either.


That's a gnarly stretch of Hi-Way, seems like at least once a year there's a big wreck.


----------



## stang2244

Woohoo! Warm weather for the next two weeks!! People can back off with their irrigation calls for now!

That weather looked real nasty up north.


----------



## BPS#1

stang2244;1498113 said:


> Woohoo! Warm weather for the next two weeks!! People can back off with their irrigation calls for now!
> 
> That weather looked real nasty up north.


Hows the ankle?


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1498113 said:


> Woohoo! Warm weather for the next two weeks!! People can back off with their irrigation calls for now!
> 
> That weather looked real nasty up north.


This 60-70 degree stuff sure is nice for getting stuff ready for winter and wrapping up the summer. 
I saw some places in the upper midwest got a good dump over the weekend, not to sure if a 12-14" storm of heavy crap is the way to pop the cherry on a new season.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I'll take a little more warm weather. Got my long range rifle back from the gunsmith after 7 months and would love to play with it more before it snows.


----------



## stang2244

BPS#1;1498141 said:


> Hows the ankle?


Much better, just a little sore. Thanks for askin.

Ya 12-14" would throw everything into a tailspin!


----------



## BPS#1

12 to 14 separates the men from the children.

Bring it.



> 12-14" would throw everything into a tailspin!


That it would, it would certainly put a major crimp in the get along when it comes to completing the fall work.


----------



## BUFF

Kind of have to laugh, all summer long it's been too hot and winter couldn't get here soon enough, now that we've had our first cold snap along with a taste of winter weather we're all enjoying the mild temps. You know it could be said we should like a bunch of old women.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1498202 said:


> 12 to 14 separates the men from the children.
> 
> Bring it.
> 
> That it would, it would certainly put a major crimp in the get along when it comes to completing the fall work.


Sounds like somebody had a extra dose of something today......


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1498207 said:


> Sounds like somebody had a extra dose of something today......


Just being the usual smart axx.............. like my hero........ YOU.

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

Oh king of smart axx. lol


----------



## BPS#1

It'd be nice if they could describe the vehicle a little more.

The current description really narrows it down................ not!



> Wyoming Amber Alert--Child Abduction--The Cody Police issued an Amber Alert for 11-year-old Katelynn Groves. She was last seen at the Park County Library Monday evening wearing a pink shirt, black capri pants and wearing brown glasses. She was seen getting into a white newer model Toyota four-door driven by a white male, age 55 to 65. The driver was believed to be around 6 feet tall, weighing between 185 and 200 pounds, with white hair and a white goatee. Groves is 4 feet, 8 inches tall, weighing 70 pounds with brown eyes and brown hair. If you see this vehicle, please call 911 or the Cody Police Department at 307-527-8700.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1498211 said:


> It'd be nice if they could describe the vehicle a little more.
> 
> The current description really narrows it down................ not!


Well if you think about it, it's better than looking for a Ford, Dodge or GM. What I'm getting at is how many Tojo's are in Wyo?

You've probably seen there's a similar thing going on in Denver now, for some reason stuff like this makes me want to let my kids carry a side arm.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1498222 said:


> Well if you think about it, it's better than looking for a Ford, Dodge or GM. What I'm getting at is how many Tojo's are in Wyo?
> 
> You've probably seen there's a similar thing going on in Denver now, for some reason stuff like this makes me want to let my kids carry a side arm.


There are more than a guy thinks.

I hear ya bro, I don't have kids but if I did I'm sure I'd be terrified at letting them out of my sight.


----------



## BUFF

So not to sound too dark but these two situations have some serious similarity's and time lines can add up to a whack job on a binge. Both are about the same age, there's a couple days apart and distance between the two is enough to not raise any extra precautions. Ever hear of a guy named Ted Bundy?


----------



## BPS#1

http://www.9news.com/news/article/293565/339/Search-expands-for-missing-Westminster-girl

I just got this for the WY girl.



> AMBER Alert: Cancelled. Child was recovered safely. 08-OCT 20:55


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1498266 said:


> http://www.9news.com/news/article/293565/339/Search-expands-for-missing-Westminster-girl
> 
> I just got this for the WY girl.


Well that's good news, I'd been interested in hearing what happened.


----------



## BPS#1

If I see an article I'll post it.


----------



## BPS#1

Dave this would have to be a parents nightmare as well.

http://www.wyomingnews.com/articles/2012/10/09/news/19local_10-09-12.txt

My wife used to baby sit the 12 yr old the story mentions.
Shes at home recovering now.

So far I've seen no stories on last night's amber alert.


----------



## BUFF

Probably illegals..........another reason to fortify our boarders.


----------



## BPS#1

I know the one from last week they said the plates don't match the vehicle.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1498382 said:


> I know the one from last week they said the plates don't match the vehicle.


Why doesn't that surprise me.........


----------



## BPS#1

Any of you guys know any body looking for firewood?

I've never tried to sell around here because of the expense of getting wood, but now with all the beetle kill its economical to try selling it if a guy can find buyers.


----------



## BPS#1

So I found this.










And this......

FBI is looking into possible connection with abduction of 10 yr old girl on Friday in Westminster, Colorado. She is still missing but looks a lot like the girl abducted in Cody.


----------



## stang2244

Holy ****. That is not good.


----------



## BUFF

I'd love to get a hold of this guy and get after him with a torch, pliers and go mid-evil on his @$$.


----------



## BPS#1

There are a whole lot of red blooded americans that would like the chance to teach him that this is not how a REAL MAN treats little girls or any body for that matter.

I hope that when he lands in Rawlins the other inmates provide him some free edumacation.


----------



## BPS#1

http://www.casperjournal.com/news/article_143af3b8-9726-5b12-a8ae-af507b280e30.html


----------



## BUFF

The best solution for these types is a full cranial cavity cleansing performed with a 240gr projectile.


----------



## BPS#1

While I agree that'd be effective I like the idea of them hog tied near a fire ant mound.

With honey poured over certain areas.

It'll take longer, much longer and they'll have a chance to realize the error of their sins............. many times before death comes.


----------



## BUFF

Now you're just being silly............... geez


----------



## rob_cook2001

The best thing you can do to these people is a life sentence.... in general population. Prisoners have very few morals, but they do NOT like people who hurt children.. corrections officers can look the other way from time to time.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1498708 said:


> Now you're just being silly............... geez


I know too many folks that have been molested.

It gives that person a life long sentence of issues they have to deal with.

I don't want retribution to the offender to be quick.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1498716 said:


> The best thing you can do to these people is a life sentence.... in general population. Prisoners have very few morals, but they do NOT like people who hurt children.. corrections officers can look the other way from time to time.


At an average cost of $22K (paid by tax payers) a year spent on housing a prisoner I have a hard time with our judicial system. If a crime justifies a life sentence why spend the money to wait, lets short cycle the process and use the millions of dollars spent on them for something useful. 
Call me narrow minded or barbaric but there's a lot to be said for an eye for an eye justice.


----------



## BPS#1

I've long said that if some one is convicted of henious crimes they should get a trial. And then one appeal with a thorough investigation by completely unrelated investigators, completely unrelated prosecutor, judge, lawyers, and jury from the original conviction so as to have no chance of wrongful conviction.

Once that is done....... the sentence needs to be carried out.

I agree there is no need to waste millions every year on housing scum.


----------



## cold_and_tired

He's here!! 10-9-12 7lbs 13oz 20.5". Mom and baby are doing fine, my nerves are wrecked.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1499533 said:


> He's here!! 10-9-12 7lbs 13oz 20.5". Mom and baby are doing fine, my nerves are wrecked.


Tanner congrats on your new tax right off, does the boy have a name?

Here's some advice: have two they're like dogs and will entertain themselves, only have two otherwise you're out numbered, and have the second one as soon as possible, My kids are 14months apart, by having them close together the oldest doesn't have issue's with the competition.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## cold_and_tired

Hudson Cade Ward. It's the wife's maiden name and my middle name. 

I'll have to get some sleep before I can even begin thinking about another!


----------



## BUFF

Cool name, it's neat to see names with reason/meaning behind them, both my kids names have a reason behind them.
You need to find him a name plate, grill or hood ornament from a Hudson pickup.

You may not know but making babies does'nt require thinking..........:laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

Congrats, and glad to hear every one is doing fine.


----------



## LoneCowboy

congrats, very exciting for you two.


----------



## BPS#1

Damn, I was hoping they'd find her alive.

A body found in a suburban Denver park was identified Friday as that of a missing 10-year-old girl

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/10/1...apper-heats-up/?vgnextrefresh=1#ixzz298AqLDe1


----------



## stang2244

Congrats tanner!

Sad news on the girl.


----------



## In2toys

Kool deal Tanner. Hey Robert, wheres a good place to check grass hay prices at?


----------



## LoneCowboy

In2toys;1500061 said:


> Kool deal Tanner. Hey Robert, wheres a good place to check grass hay prices at?


The Fencepost (in murdoch's feedstores, online) every week (comes out on Monday's)


----------



## rob_cook2001

The fencepost is a great place to look.. grass hay is hard to find this year with the heat/lack of rain. Good grass is going for 10-15 bucks at the auction. They had some moldy grass hay at the last auction brought 8.25 a bale. I have alfalfa left but no grass


----------



## BUFF

$10-15.....really? I bet the horse market is flooded.


----------



## BPS#1

FYI for Dave and who ever else is following the story.

The WY HP announced today that they believe they have the kidnapper/rapist from last monday in Cody WY in custody as of today.
They caught the guy in Bozeman MT.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Now that they have him they need to fry him. David I totally agree on the fact that we waist way to much money on prisoners.. and your 22k figure is probably for county jails. When I was in college the number for state and federal prisons was closer to 60k a year.. I also believe that anything longer than 10-15 years should be the death penalty. After 10-15 years they are institutionalized and can no longer be a productive member of society.... they are ******. Prisons should also be supporting them selves by putting those **** bags to work.


----------



## BUFF

Our Justice system needs to adopt the practices of Judge Roy Beam, Hang them first and try'em later.Thumbs UpThumbs Up

This sure is some nice weather, a fresh coat of snow on the back range, cool nights and mid temps. The question is when will we have our first bill able event?


----------



## BPS#1

I got word today that the weather guesser's HQ accepted my plow bid but due to current budget constraints it'll be a call in situation as they feel its needed until congress gets their collective heads out into fresh air and funds them appropriately.
No auto trigger.


----------



## BUFF

I think this justifies a 15% "on call" fee and they're the last customer serviced.


----------



## mjstef

Buff, Subdivision question for you. We lost out on a bid for just under 12 miles of road. It included the road of course (likely 3 passes with 9' plows), 8 intersections to plow back and sand plus a half dozen hills to sand and opening 36 driveways at the street. (no berms in front of the driveways) all to be completed by 6AM. We where at $900. Don't know how anyone else could have done it much cheaper?? Was i way off or what?


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1501266 said:


> I think this justifies a 15% "on call" fee and they're the last customer serviced.


They understand the last part.

I'd not have gotten the bid had the first part been part of the pricing.
I've got other call in customers. They realize they are not the ones that have a plowed lot when they show up for work. 
Every $$$ of call in work is one more that I wouldn't have had other wise.

For the most part we're done plowing by 9ish. Call ins come after that and keep the income coming.


----------



## BUFF

mjstef;1501268 said:


> Buff, Subdivision question for you. We lost out on a bid for just under 12 miles of road. It included the road of course (likely 3 passes with 9' plows), 8 intersections to plow back and sand plus a half dozen hills to sand and opening 36 driveways at the street. (no berms in front of the driveways) all to be completed by 6AM. We where at $900. Don't know how anyone else could have done it much cheaper?? Was i way off or what?


Heck if anything I think you may have been a little light. The subdivisions I do require 4passes to get the full width and give me room to put snow later if needed. The roads are paved and smooth (no issues with manhole covers or any of that crap). I run about 15-20mph, any faster and it just blows over on to the windshield (I have a 12" rubber deflector).
I push back at intersections and sand them, when I get to driveway I angle the blade towards the centerline of the road then back to the ditch after it leaving a small windrow.
I charge $100 per mile for 4-8", 8-10" it bumps up 60%, 12"+ it bumps another 60%.

Granted your in a different market area but the other guy must be using a retired DOT truck and a pick up to do the detail work. The way I see it you'll have about 2.5hrs just pushing the road, 3min per driveway opening (1.8hrs) and then the sanding. So I figure with one truck you'll be in there for about 5-6hrs for a 4-8"push.


----------



## BPS#1

Well its installed.

The rubber strip mjstef sent me wasn't quite wide enough to install it the whole way across the wings Dave made.
So its like this until I find some thing wider.

The top flap I think I'm going to like it like this, but if I don't..... all it takes a good sharp knife to remedy.
We'll have a better idea after a couple snows.

Mjstef swears the drive train doesn't have enough axx to plow 60" wide. We'll find out.


----------



## stang2244

Dayum! That plow looks big! Looks well built with the wings and all. Take pics when you put that thing to work.


----------



## BPS#1

stang2244;1502388 said:


> Dayum! That plow looks big!


That it does, even in person.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1502501 said:


> That it does, even in person.


If you were to stand it up it'd be as tall as you.........:laughing::laughing:


----------



## stang2244

They're calling for snow Thursday night boys....


----------



## BPS#1

stang2244;1503181 said:


> They're calling for snow Thursday night boys....


I WAS planning on making a rapid trip to visit parents on both sides and take in the Louisville EXPO this coming week.

Depending on the looks of the forecast wed morning........... I'll be staying home.
So far they are saying cold with showers.



> FRIDAY...MORE COLD AIR REINFORCEMENT AS THE ROCKIES TROUGH ALOFT
> DEEPENS...AIDING MORE COLD AIR INTRUSION FROM THE CANADIAN PRAIRIES
> SOUTHWARD ALONG THE LEE SLOPES OF THE ROCKIES. CURRENT MAXIMUM
> TEMPERATURE FORECASTS WILL LIKELY NEED TO BE LOWERED IF THE GFS 5280
> METER 1000-500 MB THICKNESSES TRULY PAN OUT AND WITH SCATTERED TO
> BROKEN CLOUDINESS ON TAP UNDER CYCLONIC CURVATURE ALOFT. HIGH
> TEMPERATURES MAY ONLY BE IN THE 20S AND 30S IF ENOUGH CLOUD COVER
> PREVAILS. ISOLATED TO SCATTERED SHOWERS SOUTH OF A DOUGLAS TO SIDNEY
> LINE DUE TO OROGRAPHICS...UPSLOPE AND CYCLONIC CURVATURE ALOFT.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1503181 said:


> They're calling for snow Thursday night boys....


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

My help and I did some landscaping and fall clean up this weekend at one of my commercial customers.
Office is down town with limited parking, especially when pulling a trailer.

We pulled out some bushes, trimmed other shrubs, rebuilt the sprinkler valve box area, cut down 3 trees, hauled in 5 tons of rock and hand shovel placed it.

And picked up this trailer load of leaves with one of the walkers. I figure running the leaves thru the walker reduces volume by around 75%.

The island shown will get two whiskey barrels in the spring with flowers or some thing purdy growing in them.

I'm hoping to sell them some christmas lights/decorations this year as well.
They don't mind spending money, I am just happy that I'm there to help them do so.


----------



## BUFF

Looks good Stretch, the shrubs you pulled are leave magnets and they must die..... Did you buy the trailer or is it a rental?
I spent yesterday sucking leaves with my Scag and wished I had a dump trailer. 
Does your Walker suck leaves off of paved or concrete surfaces?


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1503631 said:


> Looks good Stretch, the shrubs you pulled are leave magnets and they must die..... Did you buy the trailer or is it a rental?
> I spent yesterday sucking leaves with my Scag and wished I had a dump trailer.
> Does your Walker suck leaves off of paved or concrete surfaces?


Thanks, trailer is a rental. 
It'd be nice to own a dump, but I don't need one often.
I can rent all weekend for $120. Or week days for $120 each. I can't justify the expense for that.

The walker doesn't do too bad on asphalt. Its not a street sweeper but it gets the job done. 
Once I'm done I tell the customer to call their street sweeper guys.

As for buying a dump trailer...... some thing like this is what I WANT. 20' long so I can haul my 
mowers and have a dump trailer. I can dump the grass/leaves into the box and not ever touch the product to load or unload.
Its not going to be ideal for hauling rock or gravel on every occasion but it'd sure be nice most of the time for a lawn maint company.


----------



## BUFF

That trailer is pretty cool.....Could you image the tongue weight if you have a load of rock or sand in it.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1503726 said:


> That trailer is pretty cool.....Could you image the tongue weight if you have a load of rock or sand in it.


For sure. You'd just have to be careful with it.

This trailer wasn't designed for a landscaper in mind. 
For what its designed to do... maint and hauling grass/leaves/branches/mulch I'm sure it'd do very well at it.

If I was going to do much landscaping at all I'd rent a regular dump trailer.

You should see how sand blasted clean the underside of the deck is this morning. I flipped it up to change blades and wow....... no hanging on grass bits. All the leaves, twigs and sand particles from the parking lot sure cleaned it off.


----------



## BUFF

Yeah I betcha the blades have a nice full radius where the edge use to be..... 

The Forecast is moving around, it went up 2" Friday to 5" Thursday night and 1" on Friday.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

I used blades the help already had screwed up. And yes they aren't real sharp now. 

With that forecast I wont be going on a trip.


----------



## BUFF

You just want an excuse, nothing is going to happen.......
In Boulder they're calling for 4", Longmont, 5", Berthoud 3" = clear skies and 75degrees


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1503748 said:


> You just want an excuse, nothing is going to happen.......
> In Boulder they're calling for 4", Longmont, 5", Berthoud 3" = clear skies and 75degrees


Normally you'd be right.... Looking for an excuse.

This time tho I was wanting to go to the EXPO.


----------



## PatrickC

:laughing::laughing: Snow yea right. Anyone looking for a ATV plow blade only, I have a warn 54 inch ATV blade for sale brand new. Could use for whatever with some fabrication $100.00 I was gonna use it on the rider but got a 2007 arctic cat 400 with 500 miles on it with a brand new plow for $3400.00 guy even had a brand new warn winch in the box for it, saweeeeet sidewalk machine and hunting no more walking.


----------



## BPS#1

PatrickC;1503910 said:


> :laughing::laughing: Snow yea right. Anyone looking for a ATV plow blade only, I have a warn 54 inch ATV blade for sale brand new. Could use for whatever with some fabrication $100.00 I was gonna use it on the rider but got a 2007 arctic cat 400 with 500 miles on it with a brand new plow for $3400.00 guy even had a brand new warn winch in the box for it, saweeeeet sidewalk machine and hunting no more walking.


If there is plowable snow this weekend it'll make 3 out of the last 4 years there was plowable snow the last weekend in Oct.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1503879 said:


> Normally you'd be right.... Looking for an excuse.
> 
> This time tho I was wanting to go to the EXPO.


Sure whatever buddy.....


----------



## PatrickC

*Snowmagedden yetti*

Well according to customer calls for blowouts here's the weather report "Its gonna be 50 below and 27 ft of snow so please come blow my sprinklers out" This is most assuredly in line with local forecasting efforts by our local news. So I want e everybody to stock up on food , blankets, and flashlights and home depot still has generators left. If you need me I all be outback making snow cones............Laterz


----------



## BUFF

PatrickC;1504054 said:


> Well according to customer calls for blowouts here's the weather report "Its gonna be 50 below and 27 ft of snow so please come blow my sprinklers out" This is most assuredly in line with local forecasting efforts by our local news. So I want e everybody to stock up on food , blankets, and flashlights and home depot still has generators left. If you need me I all be outback making snow cones............Laterz


You realize stocking up for a storm is a normal thing in New England, the have several storms of the century every season.

So $100 for the ATV blade?


----------



## PatrickC

Oh I know about stocking up beer more beer and some snacks and more beer haha My family is all upstate new York and I remember stocking up. Yes $100.00 its brand sparkling new very well built. Let me know 720-270-1188


----------



## BUFF

PatrickC;1504069 said:


> Oh I know about stocking up beer more beer and some snacks and more beer haha My family is all upstate new York and I remember stocking up. Yes $100.00 its brand sparkling new very well built. Let me know 720-270-1188


I'll give you a buzz about the blade in the morning, I'll take it.


----------



## PatrickC

Sounds great, Thank You


----------



## BPS#1

The latest word from Dave's favorite people.



> TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS...9 TO 15 INCHES AT ELEVATIONS ABOVE
> 8000 FT. 4 TO 8 INCHES AT LOWER ELEVATIONS.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1504137 said:


> The latest word from Dave's favorite people.


Uh uhm yeah.......my local has changed too, it's dropped to a 40% chance and up to 2".......


----------



## BPS#1

Is that all?

We're in the 70% and up range at least some of the time.


----------



## BPS#1

This afternoon's forecast changed a lot for us. 

The over all temps are up quite a bit and the precip amounts have come way down.


----------



## BUFF

You seem to be surprised by the change in the forecast.......


----------



## BPS#1

Not really surprised, just irritated that I'm loosing money by this all over the map storm. 
Probably won't get plowing income and wasted money on buying EXPO tix.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1504406 said:


> Not really surprised, just irritated that I'm loosing money by this all over the map storm.
> Probably won't get plowing income and wasted money on buying EXPO tix.


Well when the storm doesn't produce hop in the truck and bust butt east. You should be able to pulled it off in about 20hrs or so.


----------



## BPS#1

That may happen, but it'll disrupt my carefully planned trip. lol


----------



## rob_cook2001

I would love to get some snow and go make some money.
But if not I am going shooting, still have not taken my newly built rifle past 300 yards.


----------



## BUFF

The best plan is the one that never existed..


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1504414 said:


> I would love to get some snow and go make some money.
> But if not I am going shooting, still have not taken my newly built rifle past 300 yards.


Robert the first thing I'd do is pull up on the cat sitting on the counter next to the stove top.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Haha, would make an easy target David.


----------



## BUFF

So 15yrs ago we got 21" over a 2 day period, they probably hosed up that forecast too.


----------



## PatrickC

Land train wooo woooo


----------



## BUFF

PatrickC;1504504 said:


> Land train wooo woooo


How about a picture after you picked up the leaves.:laughing::laughing:

Do you mow out of that trailer or do you have a open bed?

I've been looking/lurking around for a enclosed trailer and was on the fence whether or not they'd work well for mowing out of. The biggest advantage would be not having to worry about stuff getting jacked when your not with the truck.


----------



## cold_and_tired

They are calling for an entire tenth of an inch of precip for Monument!


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1504521 said:


> They are calling for an entire tenth of an inch of precip for Monument!


And the bashing of the weather clowns is official, guess the season has begun.


----------



## PatrickC

BUFF;1504511 said:


> How about a picture after you picked up the leaves.:laughing::laughing:
> 
> Do you mow out of that trailer or do you have a open bed?
> 
> I've been looking/lurking around for a enclosed trailer and was on the fence whether or not they'd work well for mowing out of. The biggest advantage would be not having to worry about stuff getting jacked when your not with the truck.[/QUOTE
> 
> No way I'm cleaning those up its my yard and that's the girlfriends job lol Yes we mow and various projects work out of trailer. We found equipment getting jacked a pia
> and sun weathered equip drives me insane cause it looks like crap IMO right now I have the genset, leaf vac a 34 inch rider and aerator on board with air compressor up in corner across from side door for blowouts. We don't haul clippings any more they get bagged and left with clients weekly trash. We love the trailer in the summer its a nice shady area to take a break


----------



## BUFF

*40 per hour*

Just saw this on Denver C-list, after cost are covered you'd be pulling down minimum wage.


----------



## PatrickC

Couple weeks ago there was a posting for whopping $20.00 an hour hope they get a crap load of blown out curbs and ran over cars


----------



## BUFF

No way I'm cleaning those up its my yard and that's the girlfriends job lol Yes we mow and various projects work out of trailer. We found equipment getting jacked a pia
and sun weathered equip drives me insane cause it looks like crap IMO right now I have the genset, leaf vac a 34 inch rider and aerator on board with air compressor up in corner across from side door for blowouts. We don't haul clippings any more they get bagged and left with clients weekly trash. We love the trailer in the summer its a nice shady area to take a break[/QUOTE]

That's pretty much what I was expecting to hear. I don't do any bagging during the summer, only for spring and fall clean ups. 
I unload and put everything in the shop to keep stuff out of the weather.
Been looking for a 7x14 tandem, but I need a 7ft ceiling so I can stand up it. I'll proabbly have to go with new due the ceiling height.


----------



## BUFF

PatrickC;1504555 said:


> Couple weeks ago there was a posting for whopping $20.00 an hour hope they get a crap load of blown out curbs and ran over cars


It almost sounds like a National Outfit is looking, there's enough horror story's on the Commercial thread that sound like this.


----------



## PatrickC

Call Wes he had a tandem with ramp door for sale let him know Pat told you about it he works usps goes in at 3 am gets off around noon its a nice trailer303 548 5689. The one for $20 an hour you had to provide your own truck and insurance no flipping way


----------



## PatrickC

The loading and unloading got to be too much and no room in the shop for two harleys and all the landscaping crap I mean great stuff lol so now we load and move stuff around maybe once a week.


----------



## BUFF

Well the weather clowns have done me some good, had 2 more sign on for the season, still have one rezi I haven't heard back from and contemplating whether or not to pursue it.


----------



## LoneCowboy

PatrickC;1504572 said:


> The one for $20 an hour you had to provide your own truck and insurance no flipping way


yeah, and you guys wonder why I'm happy to be out.
Why even bother competing with that?


----------



## BPS#1

LoneCowboy;1504726 said:


> yeah, and you guys wonder why I'm happy to be out.
> Why even bother competing with that?


No way you can. What ridiculous pricing. 
Why any body would do that to themselves is beyond me.
They run the rates down so low in an effort to get market share and then can't handle the work load when they do get a big storm. 
But the damage is already done. The customers now think thats the going rate and thats what they expect from legit companies.

Its already snowing in Rawlins.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Forecast for Monument is now 3-5". Maybe some of it will stick!


----------



## stang2244

Tanners got the itch already!!


----------



## cold_and_tired

stang2244;1504813 said:


> Tanners got the itch already!!


The itch never goes away...no matter how much medicine I take.

I hope the guy that bought my business gets his act together. He's already lost one customer because of lack of contact. Fortunately, it was the smallest one.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1504815 said:


> The itch never goes away...no matter how much medicine I take.


Dang it Tanner you beat me to the punch.......

Maybe you should spend less time around livestock, could be fleas.


----------



## stang2244

Anyone have any dealings with SMS Assist? They contacted me about plow 8 Walgreen locations in my area. Just trying to get some feedback on them. Rob said he knows people who have dealt with them and they aren't too bad.


----------



## BPS#1

stang2244;1504813 said:


> Tanners got the itch already!!


You beat me to it.
We talked about this at the lunch.


----------



## BPS#1

Started raining here right before 1.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1504821 said:


> Anyone have any dealings with SMS Assist? They contacted me about plow 8 Walgreen locations in my area. Just trying to get some feedback on them. Rob said he knows people who have dealt with them and they aren't too bad.


Andy I'd tread lightly and you may even what to do a credit/payment check on them.


----------



## stang2244

Care to elaborate David? I agree on the credit check I've just never dealt with theses segment companies.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1504846 said:


> Care to elaborate David? I agree on the credit check I've just never dealt with theses segment companies.


Sure buddy......
I'm refering to a DnB http://www.dnb.com/ , we use this to do a complete credit/background check / rating on customers before doing bussiness with them.


----------



## BUFF

There's snow happening in Steamboat and west of Laramie along 80. Maybe someone will get out and make some bank.


----------



## BUFF

*Changed over*

It's gone from rain to snow, temp is just at freezing.


----------



## rob_cook2001

It is snowing like crazy in keenesburg!!


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1505034 said:


> It is snowing like crazy in keenesburg!!


Sweet Thumbs Up ..................it's going to have to in order to stick on the pavement.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1504887 said:


> There's snow happening in Steamboat and west of Laramie along 80. Maybe someone will get out and make some bank.


80 west of cheyenne has been closed for a few hours.

I figure I'll be out in it before 5.


----------



## PatrickC

Snowing in Denver met highlands ranch lone tree just a few places I've been through blowing up I mean out sprinks :laughing:


----------



## PatrickC

Mother nature is a real biatch


----------



## BUFF

It's not going to amount to anything, I just came in from hooking up and loaded up with de icer.


----------



## PatrickC

Arctic kitty loaded ice melt loaded shovels loaded, just to be unloaded in morning bleckick


----------



## cold_and_tired

Rained like crazy at the house for a few hours then switched over to big, wet flakes and we ended up with about an inch on the grass. The weird thing is that the roads were 100% dry by 6:00 this morning.


----------



## BUFF

I didn't get a heavy rain, ended up with about 3" on the grass and picnic table.
It was still lightly snowing around 5a and started to break up by 6:30a. Roads were wet but evidently icy in places, there was a 5 car pile up on the Diagonal (119) and a couple multi car wrecks on 287 south of Longmont. Probably 1st storm jitters and bald tires, [email protected]$$'s.

Skies are pretty blue to be snowing like they said it's suppose to be........


----------



## BPS#1

Buff musta had fun with the wifey last night and is in a good mood.


No rude comments about the talent or lack there of of the weathermen.


I didn't go on my trip and get to hear about the lack of snow plowing from my wife and mother in law. 
Well I don't have a crystal ball to look in now do I?

6" of snow forecasted......... .5" ice is what we get.  

Another up to 3" forecast for tonight. :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

Nope the wife is shut down for 3-4 more days......... hope I don't get an itch from hanging out in the livestock pens.


----------



## BPS#1

Less than 1, 1 to 2, 2 to 4, 1 to 3, less than 1, 2 to 4 and 1 to 3.


Geebus, Mary and Joseph!!!!! decide already. 
Yeah I've seen the above forecast for tonight's accumulations in the last 24 hrs.

My head hurts, I'm going to bed, we'll see what 2:30 AM brings.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1505506 said:


> Less than 1, 1 to 2, 2 to 4, 1 to 3, less than 1, 2 to 4 and 1 to 3.


 = a early breakfast...........


----------



## BPS#1

In the east they are sh##ing their proverbial pants.

http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/east-coast-readies-frankenstorm-monster-17569370#.UIpG9IaBz3A


----------



## BPS#1

I think the weather guessers got the 1" forecast right.
I'll be plowing a couple places.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1505625 said:


> In the east they are sh##ing their proverbial pants.
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/east-coast-readies-frankenstorm-monster-17569370#.UIpG9IaBz3A


Good for them, they love the drama.........:laughing::laughing:



BPS#1;1505627 said:


> I think the weather guessers got the 1" forecast right.
> I'll be plowing a couple places.


They're just 20% ers, just like the odds of a blind man winning at a shell game.

Had 2 that just made 1" depending on how much shade the concrete gets, so did a "Good Karma" service call.


----------



## cold_and_tired

NWS said 4-8 for Monument. Got a dusting. The new owner called me this morning to let me know they put down some ice melt.


----------



## rob_cook2001

We got enough to plow on the northsides of the buildings, better than nothing. Driving home at 6am I76 was BRUTAL, Brighton was awfully bad. I swear the city and dot didn't start working until there was 1in of ice on the roads.


----------



## BPS#1

Odd storm, some places nothing to a dusting, move a half mile and have an inch. 

Another mile and snow/ice. A few blocks from there 2 to 3.


The walker blade combo plows surprisingly well. Heavy wet snow and it'll push a bunch. The extensions 
Buff made pitch forward a bit and it doesn't want to roll around the sides very well as wet as it is. Even on angle.
I'll probably take them off for another wet snow. 
Powder I think it'd be just fine.


----------



## BPS#1

Because a few pricks can't drive for conditions it messes up the roads for many.

One of my pet peeves is A holes that won't slow down in fog, ice or other poor visibility conditions.
When I was driving truck I'd get off or stay off the roads long before they got bad simply because I know there are so many other putzes that can't drive. 
I don't want one of them taking me out when they pile up.

http://www.9news.com/news/article/296225/188/Multiple-semi-trucks-crash-closes-WB-I-70


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1505847 said:


> The extensions Buff made pitch forward a bit and it doesn't want to roll around the sides very well as wet as it is. Even on angle.
> I'll probably take them off for another wet snow.
> Powder I think it'd be just fine.


At full angle the wings should be running close to parallel with the front of the Walker.
With wet snow you're probably not getting enough ground speed for it to roll off. As you said dry (normal) snow will be fine.


----------



## BPS#1

I'm sure you are right about the ground speed. 

I thought of that too. It ends up pushing a pretty big wedge of snow out in front. 
Like I said I'm rather impressed with how it does.


----------



## LoneCowboy

BUFF;1506340 said:


> At full angle the wings should be running close to parallel with the front of the Walker.
> With wet snow you're probably not getting enough ground speed for it to roll off. As you said dry (normal) snow will be fine.


yes,that's the problem
I had a plow on a Ag tractor (that would do about 15mph in top gear) and if it was wet, it simply didn't go fast enough to make the snow roll off, you would end up with HUGE piles in front of it until it stalled.

should have bought a box for that tractor


----------



## BPS#1

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

http://www.nordicautoplow.com/


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1507186 said:


> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> http://www.nordicautoplow.com/


Oh I guess if you were knocked up, wearing flip flops and wanted to plow snow in your 3 Series BMW I'd be a handy thing...........

Do you have any interest in a JD Gator? 
One popped up just south of me that's for sale.


----------



## BPS#1

Dang the east sure got hammered good with that cane. 

Gonna be a lot of clean up $$$ for a long time to come.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1507501 said:


> Dang the east sure got hammered good with that cane.
> 
> Gonna be a lot of clean up $$$ for a long time to come.


They got whooped and all that salt water is going to hose things up for quite sometime.


----------



## cold_and_tired

What a freakin nightmare of a day!

It started out with the CSPD giving me a piece of paper telling me how fast the Mustang will go in second gear and how much I have to spend to make them happy.

Then, I get to work, open my email and find an overdrawn notice from Wells Fargo on my business account. WTF? I haven't used it in months. Come to find out that someone has my debit card number and decided to take a little road trip up and down the east coast.

For some reason, they needed a car wash every time they filled up their truck. The thief is clearly a seasoned veteran at this because every charge was under $100. I was told by an Interstate Fraud detective that they keep it under a hundred to avoid some of the felony charges if they are ever caught.

Unfortunately for this guy, he caught me on a really bad day. I called each of the gas stations that he went to and they have him on surveillance cameras making the purchases. Hopefully he will be tracked down soon.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Sounds like a total **** day tanner. Sorry man.
I guess now would be a bad time to ask if your still interested in any of those guns lol.


----------



## BUFF

I have to laugh about the certificate of speed award, been in that situation when I was a young pup too many times. My last one was for doing 98mph in a posted 75 I was in my 00 PS on I-80 just east of Rawlins Wyo, after discounts (for wearing seat belts) it ended up being $80.00 out of pockets and no points. 
The guy who's running your CC probably got the number from a nudey bar your were at while on the road, always use cash or better yet don't go...... 

It's still a bummer no matter how you slice it.


----------



## LoneCowboy

so, how fast will the mustang go in 2nd gear????????

and you know to go to court right?
always go to court.
it can't get worse, it can always get better.


----------



## cold_and_tired

LoneCowboy;1509073 said:


> so, how fast will the mustang go in 2nd gear????????
> 
> and you know to go to court right?
> always go to court.
> it can't get worse, it can always get better.


He wrote the ticket for 50 in a 40 but showed me the radar gun at 68. I don't think I'll fight this one. He was way too curious about the car to ever forget it.

Plus, I'll have to burn some personal time and sit in court. Neither of which I want to do. I talked to my insurance man and he says my rates shouldn't budge because this is the first ticket I've had in 12 years. The fine is $100 and 4 points.


----------



## BUFF

Hey Tanner check this out:

http://money.msn.com/auto-insurance/how-to-get-a-warning-not-a-ticket


----------



## BPS#1

Tanner the high speed trophies suck.
You are lucky he cut it back.


I met with my insurance man today as my policy is due for renewal.

Its scary times to be an agent because things are changing sooooo fast.
And its a scary time to be paying for insurance.......... because every body's rates for every kind of insurance are going up.
How much? Dunno yet. Its all in turmoil.

He stressed don't get tickets and don't have any claims that are your fault.


----------



## BUFF

A potential storm next Friday-Saturday, it should be intersting to hear the hype (lies) all week........


----------



## BPS#1

Big
changes in the weather will affect the cwa starting on friday and
continuing through next weekend. Temperatures will be much colder
by the weekend with a good chance of snow.


----------



## BUFF

They're calling for sunny,mid-hi 60's most of the week, we'll need a serious cold snap to cool down the pavement/concrete if anything is going to stick.


----------



## BPS#1

So if you saw this and know for a fact its coming from one of your contract customers what would you think?

I'm supposed to be doing the lawn/sprinklers. Its in my contract.



> Maintenance Technician needed for large apartment community in Cheyenne, must have knowledge of plumbing, carpentry, electrical and HVAC. Position includes ON CALL rotation, snow removal, appliance repair, after hours emergency situations, *light grounds maintenance, sprinkler system trouble shooting*, ordering supplies, etc. Successful candidate must have valid drivers license and dependable transportation. We would like to fill this position immediately.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1510214 said:


> So if you saw this and know for a fact its coming from one of your contract customers what would you think?
> 
> I'm supposed to be doing the lawn/sprinklers. Its in my contract.


They're also looking for a guy to plow the place too......

If this has been made public or been posted they you should question them about. 
They're going to have a hard time filling that gig if they need all those skill sets in one guy, you may be able to "help them out" by keeping the sprinklers and doing their snow.


----------



## BPS#1

I only plow the lot, the hand shoveling has always been done in house. (walks and stairs)

That doesn't worry me.




To the best of my knowledge they don't have fire sprinklers in the building for them to be talking about.


----------



## BUFF

*Post 1500........*

Saw Snow Removal figured it was plowing

I'd still quizz them.


----------



## BPS#1

Post ho


lol


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1510227 said:


> Saw Snow Removal figured it was plowing
> 
> I'd still quizz them.


I do not believe I'd get a straight answer!


----------



## BUFF

Post Ho......you did just say that 
So in 2 more post you won't crack 1000?
So what you're just going to give up on it; "Did we give up when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor, no we didn't", so go confront them instead of rolling over like a liberal "Bama" supporter.


----------



## BPS#1

Can't take a joke this morning? 


I've long been proud of being a post ho. I've got other forums where I'm over 10k posts. 
Comfortably over.


Man....... do you really gotta go with the L word? lol


----------



## cold_and_tired

Sure am glad I'm not a small business owner anymore.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1511438 said:


> Sure am glad I'm not a small business owner anymore.


I assume your referring to the outcome of lastnights events. Unfortunately I think we're going to have to learn Chinese because at the rate the US is borrowing money from China they're going to own us.


----------



## BPS#1

Its official, we now live in a nation populated by a majority of dumb asses.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1511443 said:


> Its official, we now live in a nation populated by a majority of dumb asses.


By shaving off the east and west coast states we'd be a much better place, they're the heavily populated areas and carry more electoral votes.


----------



## LoneCowboy

cold_and_tired;1511438 said:


> Sure am glad I'm not a small business owner anymore.


+1000000000000000000000000000
totally picked the right year to quit

But don't worry, the government will beat it out of everyone, esp in California the 2nd (colorado, all dims now)


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1510227 said:


> I'd still quizz them.


The story I got was the office person posting the ad was "copy/pasting" a standard ad.

Hmmmmm

I got both eyes and ears open.


----------



## BUFF

*Snow over the weekend?*

Supposedly we're getting snow Saturday into Sunday with accumulations of 2-4".
If indeed this pans out timing would be great being over a weekend and the amount is perfect for the 1st event of the season. Plus the billing would be great too since most of the lawn work is done for the year.


----------



## BPS#1

I don't think we are getting much.

At least from what they are saying so far. The storm is too far north 
and supposed to be moving too fast to bring us much more than wind.
Subject to change with no notice, of course.
It is the "no talent weather clowns" that we are talking about.


----------



## BPS#1

Tonight they say this, guess I better keep an eye on this thing.



> RIGHT NOW IT LOOKS LIKE A FEW INCHES OF SNOW WILL
> BE POSSIBLE OVER MOST AREAS OF THE CWA...BUT THE MODELS HAVE BEEN
> TRENDING HIGHER IN THE LAST FEW RUNS...ESPECIALLY ALONG THE COLORADO
> BORDER.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I just checked accuweather and they are saying 4-8 for northglenn!!!


----------



## BPS#1

rob_cook2001;1511883 said:


> I just checked accuweather and they are saying 4-8 for northglenn!!!


:laughing:

Nearly 60 on friday here and in the high 30s friday night.
I wonder really how much will stick around to be plowed?

They are saying 1 to 3 for us and 6 to 10 in the mountains.


----------



## BUFF

They have no idea of what's going to happen, we'll just have to look outside and if it snows we plow, if not we do something else.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Exactly David!!!


----------



## BUFF

Well it appears the forecast has changed..........imagine that. What a bunch of morons.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

Chance of accumulation somewhere between very slim and hell no?


----------



## LoneCowboy

i dunno, looks like they missed by 45 minutes
it started snowing at 11:45 instead of 11am, now here a little before one it's huge flakes and snowing like a sonofa*****.

have fun


----------



## BPS#1

We have white grass.

More than likely icy bridges, I'm at home so don't know.


----------



## BUFF

Left my place at 6:30 and managed to do 2 clean ups and unloaded before it started to dump. Everything except the roads turned white within about 45min. Temp is sitting at 31, who knows what it's going to do.


----------



## stang2244

I've got big flakes that aren't even sticking to grass.... I'm not convinced there will be any worth while accumulation.


----------



## BUFF

Been coming down pretty steady, roads are getting white and starting to acumulate on it by my place. If it continues at this place Ill be going out in the am for sure.


----------



## LoneCowboy

the forecast just changed for overnight (I know, SHOCK)
a few hours ago it said 1-2 overnight
now it says 2-4 overnight


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1513075 said:


> the forecast just changed for overnight (I know, SHOCK)
> a few hours ago it said 1-2 overnight
> now it says 2-4 overnight


Well sounds like they've given the storm the kiss of death........


----------



## LoneCowboy

yep, it died.
just a dusting on pavement, inch or so on grass.

looks cold though


----------



## BUFF

Yep....got up and went for a early morning drive.


----------



## stang2244

Definitely the kiss of death! Spread some ice melt and then hit like 7 residentials. Weak.


----------



## BPS#1

LoneCowboy;1513273 said:


> looks cold though


8 degrees earlier, 11 now.


----------



## fscharnell

After this Saturday snow storms it looks like we are all clear up to Thanksgiving. Hopefully enjoy turkey day.


----------



## BPS#1

I've seen this before. 

Other than a minor hickup or two the weather was nice thru thanksgiving. Then it snowed and snowed.

I know one thing, I'll be in a world of hurt if the winter stays this dry.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Bps..... your not the only one!!!!!


----------



## BUFF

Don't worry boys our supreme leader will take care of everyone............


----------



## BPS#1

Right.............


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1515917 said:


> Right.............


Well the majority of the country seems to think so.......


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1515922 said:


> Well the majority of the country seems to think so.......


If you were able to peal back the amount of election fraud that there was it would look differently.


----------



## BUFF

Yes it would, flew into to so cal lastnight and the airport was like being on Noah's Arc. There was a couple of every breed and the anoucments were is multiple languages. Pretty messed up IMO.....


----------



## BigJ

Well it seems that i finally found the colorado thread. Does anyone know of any subs looking for work? We work mainly south denver down to castle pines.


----------



## PatrickC

BigJ;1516200 said:


> Well it seems that i finally found the colorado thread. Does anyone know of any subs looking for work? We work mainly south denver down to castle pines.


What kinda work, it doesn't snow anymore lol:laughing: I'm in acres green 470 and 25 have arctic cat 4x4 with plow for hire let me know 720 270-1188 Accurate Cut


----------



## BUFF

BigJ;1516200 said:


> Well it seems that i finally found the colorado thread.


Yeah it's a difficult thread to find, hope you carry a GPS to help you get around during the day.......... BTW I'm a bit of a wise guy at times. 
Most of us have met and it's been a good way to network and tap into each others strengths and resources. Nice to have you on it with us.Thumbs Up


----------



## BPS#1

Hi to the new guy. 


I'm from WY but I hang here. lol



First its gotta snow before we need to worry about subbin.
10 day forecast......... highs in the 50s.


----------



## PatrickC

Colorado Australian for California 70 and sunny , but we are getting a couple cabelas in 2013 weeeeeeeehaaaaaaw guns bullets bows and arrows


----------



## BUFF

PatrickC;1516323 said:


> Colorado Australian for California 70 and sunny , but we are getting a couple cabelas in 2013 weeeeeeeehaaaaaaw guns bullets bows and arrows


I'd rather have In-N-Out Burger than Cabelas, just saying..........


----------



## BPS#1

Sell your plows and draw welfare, its gonna be a slim snow fall winter.










http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/sandy-winter-2012-2013-forecast/1741302


----------



## stang2244

Eh, we don't trust their 5 day forecasts so why trust this one... Remember, positive vibes!! Haha


----------



## BUFF

Accuweather blows, if Jerry Springer had a weather segment on his show Accuweather would do it.


----------



## BPS#1

LMAO


Good points, I just posted it as an opinion. And so we can laugh
at them. I do not use their "weather" service. They get it wrong 
more than the NWS does.


For the next 10 days they look to be right. Drier than dry.


----------



## BUFF

Ah we'll be doing spring clean ups the week after New Years.


----------



## BPS#1

Dear Lord let it snow for all the good little plow boys and girls.



> LONG TERM...THURSDAY THROUGH MONDAY
> 
> THERE CONTINUES TO BE A TREND FOR A RETURN TO WINTER WEATHER EARLY
> NEXT WEEK. THE FORECAST CHALLENGES DEAL WITH TIMING OF PRECIP AND
> TEMPERATURES TOWARDS THE END OF THE LONG TERM
> 
> MODELS STILL IN DISAGREEMENT FOR THE STORM SYSTEM SUNDAY INTO
> MONDAY. BY MONDAY MORNING...THE GFS SHOWING A COLD FRONT LAYING
> ALMOST EAST TO WEST FROM THE SOUTHERN PANHANDLE...BISECTING THE
> CWFA. PRECIP CONFINED TO NORTHEASTERN WYOMING INTO THE CENTRAL
> PANHANDLE. NEW ECMWF SOLUTION HAS THE FRONT LAYING ALONG THE
> WYOMING/COLORADO BORDER
> 
> THIS IS DEFINITELY SOMETHING WE WILL BE WATCHING AS THE SYSTEM
> DRAWS CLOSER.


----------



## BigJ

Since plowing is such a pain in the ass to begin with, I'm happy to have the nice weather. I make way more money building water features than pushing snow any day. But now that the season is upon us. 

LET IT SNOW


----------



## BigJ

I'm looking for a boss rt3 7' 6" plow with lights and a controller so if you know anyone...


----------



## BUFF

BigJ;1518240 said:


> I'm looking for a boss rt3 7' 6" plow with lights and a controller so if you know anyone...


There's a 8ft super duty on Denver C-list for $4k with a newer Chevy mount. Not what I'd call a good deal when for another $1200 or so you can have a new one mounted and with a warranty.

The only hassle with plowing is, you can't schedule it and you really can't plan on leaving town during the winter months.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1518307 said:


> The only hassle with plowing is, *you can't schedule it and you really can't plan on leaving town during the winter months.*


There are times when my wife DOES NOT appreciate the fact that I'm just as much if not more so married to my job as I am to her.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1518364 said:


> There are times when my wife DOES NOT appreciate the fact that I'm just as much if not more so married to my job as I am to her.


Bummer buddy, you should have trained her better from the get go......

So there's a new lie out there, Snow Sunday night


----------



## BPS#1

Maybe a half inch, depending on storm track.......... nothing.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1518784 said:


> Maybe a half inch, depending on storm track.......... nothing.


Weather Underground is calling for 2" for you and 3" for me, could be nothing or the storm of the century..........


----------



## BPS#1

This from the NWS is what I was going by.

I'll be happier with 2'' than I will be with .5



> ALL MODELS SHOW A STRONG COLD FRONT PUSHING ACROSS THE FORECAST
> AREA STARTING LATE SUNDAY. MODELS IN POOR AGREEMENT WITH THE
> PLACEMENT OF THE UPPER LEVEL TROUGH AND SPEED OF THE ACTUAL
> SURFACE FRONT. THE 12Z ECMWF IS CONSIDERABLY FURTHER NORTH
> COMPARED TO THE DGEX AND GFS...WHILE THE GEM DIGS THE UPPER LEVEL
> TROUGH SOUTHWARD INTO NEVADA AND UTAH AS IT PUSHES EAST. THE ECMWF
> SHOWS THE JET ENERGY AND DYNAMICS FAR ENOUGH NORTH WHERE AREAS
> ALONG I80 MAY NOT GET ANY SNOWFALL AT ALL. THIS IS IN CONTRAST TO
> THE OTHER MODELS...WHICH SHOW UPSLOPE FLOW AND BETWEEN A QUARTER
> INCH TO ONE HALF INCH OF QPF ALONG AND EAST OF THE LARAMIE
> RANGE...MOSTLY IN THE FORM OF SNOW. FOR NOW...INCREASED POP
> BETWEEN 35 TO 70 PERCENT


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1518832 said:


> This from the NWS is what I was going by.


That's all fine and dandy until the flux capacitor goes on the blink.....then what look outside?


----------



## BPS#1

Couple summers ago I watched a tornado on the ground for nearly 20 mins before NWS even issued their first severe weather alert for the area.


So you may not be real far off.


----------



## PatrickC

The angle of the dangle in proportion to the heat of the beat in direct cohesion with that which has been facilitated another words yes....... the weather jesters have no I dear what the heck is coming. For me I'm depending on Fred, Fred is my weather rock if he's got white stuff he's either having a really good time or it is snowing


----------



## BUFF

*Surprise....Surprise*

Mild and dry for the next 7days.............


----------



## rob_cook2001

Can't make any money plowing when there is no snow to plow.....


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1520254 said:


> Can't make any money plowing when there is no snow to plow.....


Diversify, I picked up a fab job that'll keep me busy for a while. I'm building "10" dolly's, 34" X 50", 6 casters per, and each dolly will hold 7ton. I have about $1150.00 in materails, 3.5hrs time and I'm getting $1600.00 ea.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1520260 said:


> Diversify,


I'm helping a friend with his christmas tree sales.

Sure aint plow money, but it'll buy a little fuel.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1520349 said:


> I'm helping a friend with his christmas tree sales.


 So I went to Home Depot & Jax in Loveland today, in the vacant lot west of HD their was a guy using his snow plow to knock down Prairie Dog mounds where was setting up to sell Xmas trees. I don't know which is more messed up, using a snow plow as a grader or setting up a tree lot on a active Prairie Dog town,


----------



## cold_and_tired

You'd be surprised at how efficient pushers are at grading. I used one of mine to build a driveway once. I had the dump truck do a slow spread and followed behind him spreading the gravel perfectly. Brought the roller in for compaction and we were out of there.


----------



## BUFF

Moving road base or gravel is one thing, prairie dog holes that are 12-16" tall is another. But I will say it did a pretty good job.


----------



## BPS#1

What is it called when you get less than a skiff or dusting?????




Thats what we got this morning. 

My plow is rusting away without getting used, what is wrong with this picture?

No snow in the 10 day forecast either. WTF? when did this area turn into the coast south of I-10?


----------



## BUFF

Good questions............ The forecast for today was partly cloudy and hi 50's, they really hosed that one up.


----------



## BPS#1

For sure.

28 here with a cold wind.


----------



## BUFF

So isn't your Hinkler a poly?????
If the steel components are rusting use some fluid film.... Lol


----------



## BPS#1

Its got a poly moldboard.


The rust comment was more of a joke. 

"Its rusting away from lack of use"


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1522178 said:


> Its got a poly moldboard.
> 
> The rust comment was more of a joke.
> 
> "Its rusting away from lack of use"


Ooooooooooooooooooooooooh now I understand, it's humorThumbs Up


----------



## BPS#1

Seriously you big bunch of pansies????

4" in 24 hours is that big of a deal???
I can see the excitement if Key West FL got 4'' in 24 hrs but not in moscow. You guys should be used to this.

Moscow records heaviest November snow for 50 years
Moscow has recorded its heaviest November snowfall for half a century with a 24-hour snowstorm that has blanketed the city in more than four inches of cover. 
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...ords-heaviest-November-snow-for-50-years.html


----------



## BPS#1

Buff I was in your area today. 

Dropped off my newest walker and the JD mid mount at my uncles.
The mid mount was one of those check the gas and fill it with oil mowers.
So we tore the engine down today and found out that because of the older style air intake its
sucked a whole lot of dirt into the engine and while there is some wear in the cylinders they are within OEM 
specs but the rings are completely worn out. Way out of spec. 

We're going to try and put on a newer air intake system on it similar to the Walker intake beginning in 99.
It won't have the snorkel on it, but the double air filters should help with the dirt intake.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1525190 said:


> Buff I was in your area today.
> 
> .


Well when you know you're going to be in the area shoot me a text and maybe we can hook up for lunch.


----------



## BPS#1

Will do David, but I usually eat with them when I'm in the area. 


Another light chance of light snow on sunday. Dang, we need to get out of this light stuff and get a strong chance of heavy snow.

One thing tho, enjoy today/tomorrow's weather because it looks like thats it for the warm weather, for a while.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1528902 said:


> Another light chance of light snow on Sunday.


 Heard that too, didn't think it was worth mentioning cause it'll change several times between now and then.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1528908 said:


> Heard that too, didn't think it was worth mentioning cause it'll change several times between now and then.


With out a doubt.

I wasn't gonna mention it either but I was already makin a post. So what the heck. 
A little more motor mouth aint gonna much difference is it? 
:laughing:


----------



## BUFF

This is just pathetic..........


----------



## BPS#1

Yup it is.


And if we don't soon get some major mountain snow next summer is going to be baaaaaad.


Speaking of bad, when was the last time any body had a forest fire in the mountains in Nov???
Maybe Al Gore is onto some thing, t shirt weather in Dec and no snow in the mountains, gotta be global warming.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1528934 said:


> Yup it is.
> 
> And if we don't soon get some major mountain snow next summer is going to be baaaaaad.
> 
> Speaking of bad, when was the last time any body had a forest fire in the mountains in Nov???


It's more common than you think.


----------



## rob_cook2001

If it doesn't start snowing my winter and summer are going to suck. With the oil boom it might be hauling crude oil for me!!


----------



## BPS#1

I talked to a small trucking company this morning about Jan thru March.
Doing christmas tree salesman now for a friend.
Thats all over the 24th.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1529101 said:


> I talked to a small trucking company this morning about Jan thru March.
> Doing christmas tree salesman now for a friend.
> Thats all over the 24th.


Couldn't't you put on a red suit/hat and a white beard to pick up a few hours @ Frontier Mall.........just saying you have the build.:laughing:


----------



## rob_cook2001

Haha. I needed that laugh David!!


----------



## BUFF

Glad to be there for you buddy..........Thumbs Up


----------



## LoneCowboy

BUFF;1529120 said:


> Couldn't't you put on a red suit/hat and a white beard to pick up a few hours @ Frontier Mall.........just saying you have the build.:laughing:


holy **** you owe me a new keyboard

now that, that was funny

Was grabbing a health lunch today and a guy comes up, it was my shoveler from last year.

he's like "you don't need me this year do you? cuz that sucked ass, I never want to do that again" (he worked hard and longmont got hammered last year well until March)

hell no, i quit, it's all gone

"Oh thank god."

Made me chuckle


----------



## BUFF

Hey Brian hows the "W" word coming along?


----------



## stang2244

They're trying to get us excited for the weekend......


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1529703 said:


> They're trying to get us excited for the weekend......


Bah ha ha...........it's the same old crap every time. To keep a following Meteorologist need to be banging hot and do their forecast from a 3" diameter brass pole.Maybe then I'd get excited.....Thumbs Up


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1529120 said:


> Couldn't't you put on a red suit/hat and a white beard to pick up a few hours @ Frontier Mall.........just saying you have the build.:laughing:


Pot and kettle sweetie, pot and kettle.


----------



## LoneCowboy

BUFF;1529270 said:


> Hey Brian hows the "W" word coming along?


heckifiknow 

nah, Jan 2nd, nobody hires in december and no one is hiring THIS december for sure.

stupid lotto is not cooperating


----------



## LoneCowboy

BPS#1;1529861 said:


> Pot and kettle sweetie, pot and kettle.


You know that's true Paul, you do kinda look like a tea kettle.


----------



## BPS#1

LoneCowboy;1529928 said:


> You know that's true Paul, you do kinda look like a tea kettle.


Adds Brian to the list of who can kiss my lily white _____.

:laughing:


----------



## BUFF

Or a Pitcher...........


----------



## LoneCowboy

Dave, you owe me a new monitor

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1530041 said:


> Dave, you owe me a new monitor
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Yeah I expected something like this would be coming from you..............


----------



## LoneCowboy

BUFF;1530047 said:


> Yeah I expected something like this would be coming from you..............


I'm down 74lbs in not quite 5 months.

by the end of snow season I'll be a diet kool aid guywesport


----------



## rob_cook2001

74lbs is a huge drop. Congratulations Brian.


----------



## BPS#1

Good for the mountains.......not so good for us.



> LOOKING TO SEE A GOOD 4 TO 8 INCHES OF SNOW ACCUMULATIONS
> ABOVE 8000 FEET BY SUNDAY MORNING...WITH 1 TO 2 INCHES IN THE HIGH
> VALLEYS AND AN INCH OR LESS ACROSS THE EASTERN PLAINS.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1530665 said:


> Good for the mountains.......not so good for us.


I'd rather see the Mtn's get hammered all year and we get nothing.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Now David I wouldn't go that far lol


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1530768 said:


> Now David I wouldn't go that far lol


Well do you want to cut hay next summer? I know I want to cut grass.........


----------



## stang2244

Well done Brian! Hope that doesn't mean you won't join us at the next Famous Dave's lunch!


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1531146 said:


> Well done Brian! Hope that doesn't mean you won't join us at the next Famous Dave's lunch!


Andy sounds like you're on to something..........Anyone one want to try to get lunch between Xmas and New Years?


----------



## stang2244

I'd be in for that. Lets see who else is in.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Works for me!


----------



## BUFF

So how about the 27th or 28th, weather depending of coarse......


----------



## stang2244

Haha, very helpful calendar! I'm good for either day so whatever works for you guys.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1531348 said:


> Haha, very helpful calendar! I'm good for either day so whatever works for you guys.


It's a inspirational tool I use at work, everyone gets a new one each month, I figure we go for Thursday and Friday would be a back up day if it snows..

Well there's always this calender, the gal in the pic his a friends kid, I have to saw she's grown up.....


----------



## stang2244

They raised her right! Shes even got the right jersey on. If you can have her join us at Famous Daves that would be super.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1531392 said:


> They raised her right! Shes even got the right jersey on. If you can have her join us at Famous Daves that would be super.


She does live in Thornton with her folks and she's also one of the Nuggets dancers/cheerleaders. I'll see if I could pull it off, you just need to remember shes 19yrs old.


----------



## LoneCowboy

yeah, I'm in.
not like i"ve got a job to interfere or something.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1530770 said:


> Well do you want to cut hay next summer? I know I want to cut grass.........


Given the horrible choice of no snow or no grass to mow.... I'd forgo the snow plowing.

BUT, thats a bad choice, just like presidential elections for years.

How about option C? none of the above choices?

Lunch sounds good to me, just have to see how my week looks when it gets closer.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1531597 said:


> BUT, thats a bad choice, just like presidential elections for years.
> .


Romney screwed himself by saying" _when elected I'll put Americans back to work_"
51% said screw that and voted for government aid.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1531614 said:


> Romney screwed himself by saying" _when elected I'll put Americans back to work_"
> 51% said screw that and voted for government aid.


If it doesn't start snowing REAL soon like I'll be part of that percentage.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1531874 said:


> If it doesn't start snowing REAL soon like I'll be part of that percentage.


Maybe you could pick up a coule of shifts at The Green Door or The Clowns Den.........:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BUFF

*What's it going to be...........*

Local weather clowns saying minimal accumulation, National clowns are saying 3-4" around me. Which one is right


----------



## stang2244

It's so damn conflicting. As soon as I got back from pickin up a trailer for the skid they downgraded the hell out of it. Stupid weather clowns.


----------



## BPS#1

Looks like jack ____ for us.................. again.


Colder with a lot of wind this coming week


----------



## BPS#1

In other news the unemployed comedians have made a showing on PS today.

Cliff notes version..........

Diesels are junk, gassers are the only option to go with, end of discussion.

9' blades on half tons are too small, operator is looking for a working 10' solution. 

JC Whittney added duals on said half ton are working so well that the operator wants to install the dually kit on the front axle of the half ton.



W O W


----------



## BUFF

*Well...............*

Well I said it before, the mtns need it so we can cut hay and grass next year.
I've been buying "stuff" to redo the Blazer I bought, plus I have more dolly's to weld up and plenty of other things to do. 
If we get snow great of not I'll be busy.

I keep hearing the jet stream is going to shift and we'll get into a routine weather pattern, it sure would be nice.


----------



## BPS#1

You still planning on using the driver you asked me about for the "new" push truck?


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1532338 said:


> You still planning on using the driver you asked me about for the "new" push truck?


Nope, the deciding factor was not getting one of the sub divisions I bid on. If I had all three it would have been too much my me to handle and he would have done them while I was south. I also decided to turn do work to keep my route down to 6hrs when all triggers were hit. 
I struggle with having someone else working my stuff, maybe I'm just too fussy about my stuff. What I need to do is find a guy with his own truck and just sub some out to him, till that happens I'm going solo.


----------



## BPS#1

Gotcha, makes sense. 
A lot can get f-ed over quick when plowing.
I do think the guy you were talking about was probably one of the better guys to have working your equipment.

Having a sub with his own rig is nice. 
No snow makes him talk about selling his plow. 
That stresses me because then I'd have to find another guy.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1532374 said:


> Gotcha, makes sense.
> A lot can get f-ed over quick when plowing.
> I do think the guy you were talking about was probably one of the better guys to have working your equipment.
> 
> Having a sub with his own rig is nice.
> No snow makes him talk about selling his plow.
> That stresses me because then I'd have to find another guy.


If your sub is serious I'd give some thought to start looking now because it sounds like he's not committed.


----------



## BPS#1

I'm hoping he aint serious. I don't think he is.
All the same I hope that when he is serious I'm in a position to buy the plow and put on my v-10.


----------



## BUFF

Well hope there's no ankle grabbing involved when it comes to buying another plow.
By adding a plow to the V-10 then you have someone else running your stuff, find another sub........


----------



## BPS#1

No ankle grabbin here!


I've got a good guy that could run another plow. Preacher that married my wife and I.
He used to plow for the state. I think he'd do OK with a bit of refresher. Then again who knows. 
I really wish I had two of myself, but the other one couldn't talk back to me! 
This way I'd be able to get stuff done the way I want without having to train and hold hands.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1532448 said:


> I really wish I had two of myself


Add 2 of you up and you have one of me:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1532451 said:


> Add 2 of you up and you have one of me:laughing::laughing::laughing:


You've been asking and begging for this all week.

Just like Brian, now you've been added to the list of who can KMA. lol


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1532458 said:


> You've been asking and begging for this all week.
> 
> Just like Brian, now you've been added to the list of who can KMA. lol


Well you tee'd this one up, all I had to do is take the shot:laughing:


----------



## stang2244

Sooooo. Anyone gettin any white stuff?

**on edit: by white stuff I mean snow. I can only imagine where you jokers might have run with that.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1533037 said:


> Sooooo. Anyone gettin any white stuff?
> 
> **on edit: by white stuff I mean snow. I can only imagine where you jokers might have run with that.


Was in Greeley this morning for a basketball tournament and on the way home drove through a very brief band of snow. 
Like everyone I hope to get some white stuff tonight, from mother nature or the mother of my kids................


----------



## BPS#1

We got a weak 1/2''. Most of it melted with in the hour.


----------



## fairrpe86

Got some down here in Parker, still coming down for now.


----------



## BUFF

Nothing........just clear sky's and cold


----------



## rob_cook2001

Clear sky's and awful wind here


----------



## BPS#1

Pretty bitter wind chills here after being used to 50s all fall.


----------



## BUFF

Looks like Tanner's old stomping ground got hit pretty good.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1533464 said:


> Looks like Tanner's old stomping ground got hit pretty good.


I wonder if hes out buying a plow for his pickup today?


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1534469 said:


> I wonder if hes out buying a plow for his pickup today?


Probably not..........
I was looking at last snow seasons billings, more specifically what I billed out before 12/31/11. For what I had last season it totaled up to be just over $3700.00, I highly doubt I'll rearch that number by 12/31 let alone by spring (2013) at the rate we're going.
There's always next year........


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1534499 said:


> Probably not..........
> I was looking at last snow seasons billings, more specifically what I billed out before 12/31/11. For what I had last season it totaled up to be just over $3700.00, I highly doubt I'll rearch that number by 12/31 let alone by spring (2013) at the rate we're going.
> There's always next year........


Aim for 12/31/13........... you just might make it.

No snow in the 10 day forecast either.

I'm putting the plow back in summer storage today.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1534505 said:


> No snow in the 10 day forecast either.
> 
> I'm putting the plow back in summer storage today.


With it being so dry their's going to be a bunch of tree's/shrubs that will succumb to winter kill. I took the sand box out of ****** yesterday and put my water bladder in it to water my trees.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1534542 said:


> With it being so dry their's going to be a bunch of tree's/shrubs that will succumb to winter kill. I took the sand box out of ****** yesterday and put my water bladder in it to water my trees.


I hear ya.

I'm looking for a job right now. No snow, the bills don't pay themselves.


----------



## BPS#1

The system dropped at least 16 inches of snow on Minneapolis on Sunday, the city's heaviest snowfall since a blizzard two years ago caused the Metrodome roof to collapse.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/12/1...s-in-minnesota/?test=latestnews#ixzz2Eh8kB8xt


----------



## stang2244

I think we'll eventually see our snow. Hopefully you can find something decent to bridge the gap until then. Watching MNF last night I was jealous of the Green Bay plowers who were all out makin money.

** I mean Sunday Night Football, not monday


----------



## BPS#1

I'll get thru it. But there might be one or two stressful days.

I've got a couple things to investigate work wise. 

Hopefully I'll remember this lesson next summer and at the very least put back enough to make the house payment. 
Its tough to catch every thing up during the summer and still put back for winter.


----------



## stang2244

Turn the tv off about 11:30 to go to bed, peek outside for the hell of it and its snowing with a layer of white already covering the street. Where the hell was this in your forecast, Kathy?!


----------



## BPS#1

stang2244;1535060 said:


> Turn the tv off about 11:30 to go to bed, peek outside for the hell of it and its snowing with a layer of white already covering the street. Where the hell was this in your forecast, Kathy?!


We had 3 bands of extremely light flurries go thru, the pickup was whitish.
It sure seems that just like any summer rain showers were incredibly short on moisture and activity so is the snow events.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1535060 said:


> Turn the tv off about 11:30 to go to bed, peek outside for the hell of it and its snowing with a layer of white already covering the street. Where the hell was this in your forecast, Kathy?!


Kathy was probably out in the barn with her horse.........
Yeah didn't see this coming, everything south of Longmont is white.


----------



## BPS#1

rob_cook2001;1529060 said:


> If it doesn't start snowing my winter and summer are going to suck. With the oil boom it might be hauling crude oil for me!!


I applied this week with the owner op for Taylor that I used to haul for.
Takes time to process a hazmat application and then I forgot to renew my hazmat two years ago when my license renewed. Gotta wait on that now too.

From the help wanted adds there is no shortage of companies looking for crude haulers.


----------



## BPS#1

Buff's favorite people have this to say.



> LOOKS LIKE A GOOD CHANCE FOR SOME WIDESPREAD
> MEASURABLE SNOW TUESDAY NIGHT INTO WEDNESDAY.


Oh yeah, I aint holding my breath.


----------



## BUFF

Yeah sure.......like that's really going to happen.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Does anyone know of somewhere in Colorado that would have a Colt 6940?? Cant find one anywhere.


----------



## BUFF

Sent you a text


----------



## LoneCowboy

rob_cook2001;1538521 said:


> Does anyone know of somewhere in Colorado that would have a Colt 6940?? Cant find one anywhere.


 I think all you are going to see this week is empty shelves.


----------



## bsuds

You might want to give the 5280 Armory a call in Arvada. They usually have a nice selection of ARs.


----------



## bsuds

cdnnsports(dot)com has the 6920

Go to page 21 of their online flyer. I used them when I bought my AR. Their prices can't be beat, and they ship to your FFL.


----------



## BPS#1

NWS says.........



> A PERIOD OF
> FAVORABLE PERSISTENT WESTERLY UPSLOPE THAT WILL BEGIN AS EARLY AS
> LATE SUNDAY AND CONTINUE AT LEAST THROUGH TUESDAY AND POSSIBLY
> EVEN INTO TUESDAY NIGHT. THIS PROLONGED PERIOD WILL RESULT IN A
> FAIRLY LONG 48 TO 60 HOUR PERIOD WHERE LIGHT TO MODERATE SNOW WILL
> FALL ACROSS THE SNOWY AND SIERRA MADRE RANGES. IT LOOKS LIKE OVER
> A 2 OR 2 AND A HALF DAY PERIOD THESE AREAS COULD RECEIVE 1 TO 2
> FEET SNOWFALL WITH HIGHEST AMOUNTS ALONG WEST SLOPES.


----------



## BPS#1

ROFLMAO, this is from Wunderground's "bestforecast".
They must get their weather prediction from non Acuweather.



> Tuesday Night
> Overcast with a chance of snow and rain showers. Fog overnight. Low of 14F with a windchill as low as 1F.
> Breezy. Winds from the NE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of snow 70% with *accumulations up to 9 in. possible*.


----------



## BPS#1

I suppose it is POSSIBLE that I could win the 500 million powerball.


How ever it is extremely unlikely.


----------



## stang2244

Positive thoughts!! But ya, 9", I'd lean towards no.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1539065 said:


> I suppose it is POSSIBLE that I could win the 500 million powerball.
> .


Hate to tell you buddy but there a minimum height requirement for powerball winners, not quite as bad as rides at theme parks......


----------



## mjstef

Hey Brickman, Eat your heart out!!

Winter Weather Advisory

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MISSOULA MT
607 PM MST SUN DEC 16 2012

...SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW TO IMPACT NORTHERN ROCKIES THIS EVENING
THROUGH MONDAY EVENING...

MTZ003-043-171315-
/O.CON.KMSO.WW.Y.0063.121217T0900Z-121218T0600Z/
FLATHEAD/MISSION VALLEYS-POTOMAC/SEELEY LAKE REGION-
607 PM MST SUN DEC 16 2012

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 2 AM TO 11 PM
MST MONDAY...

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 2 AM TO 11 PM
MST MONDAY.

* IMPACTS/TIMING: ACCUMULATING SNOW WILL BE PRESENT TONIGHT
THROUGH MONDAY EVENING. WIND WILL COMBINE WITH SNOW...
PARTICULARLY ALONG HIGHWAY 2 FROM KALISPELL THROUGH BAD ROCK
CANYON AND ALONG THE HIGHWAY 200 CORRIDOR...AND CREATE
HAZARDOUS DRIVING CONDITIONS.

* *SNOW ACCUMULATIONS: 3 TO 6 INCHES FOR THE FLATHEAD VALLEY* AND
THE SEELEY/SWAN VALLEYS. 2 TO 4 INCHES FOR THE MISSION VALLEY.

* WIND: SOUTHWEST TO WEST 15 TO 25 MPH GUSTING TO 35 MPH.

* LOCATIONS IMPACTED INCLUDE...FLATHEAD LAKE...FLATHEAD VALLEY...
MISSION VALLEY...POLSON...HIGHWAY 200 BONNER TO GREENOUGH...
HIGHWAY 83 SEELEY LAKE TO CONDON...I-90 EAST MISSOULA TO
BEARMOUTH


----------



## BPS#1

The mountain areas here are replacing the word ''inches'' with ''feet''.


----------



## mjstef

BPS#1;1539718 said:


> The mountain areas here are replacing the word ''inches'' with ''feet''.


We got the feet a month ago. 5-6' base about 15 miles north of me at 4-5,000 foot. Snowmobiling is AWESOME from what i have heard. Waiting to get my other one out of the shop so i can go. Had to get the carbs balanced and jetted for higher elevation and i don't have the tools to balance them...............


----------



## BPS#1

50% chance of snow tonight.

90% chance of accumulations tomorrow afternoon thru wed morning. I'm seeing 2 to 7 inches forecasted.

110% chance of high winds today.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Just drove to loveland and it was a pretty windy drive! 
David and Brian what do you two think of the Lwrc rifles?


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1540281 said:


> Just drove to loveland and it was a pretty windy drive!
> David and Brian what do you two think of the Lwrc rifles?


Robert LWRC makes a great rifle I wouldn't hesitate buying one.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1540233 said:


> 50% chance of snow tonight.
> 
> 90% chance of accumulations tomorrow afternoon thru wed morning. I'm seeing 2 to 7 inches forecasted.
> 
> 110% chance of high winds today.


And Santa exist......


----------



## LoneCowboy

rob_cook2001;1540281 said:


> Just drove to loveland and it was a pretty windy drive!
> David and Brian what do you two think of the Lwrc rifles?


top of the line
expensive, but worth it


----------



## BUFF

Robert here's a link to a pretty good article:

http://www.lwrci.com/articles/SGNLWRCsix8.pdf

Personally I'd go for a 6.8 instead of the 5.56 because of knock down power and it's a legal round to hunt with too.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1540309 said:


> And Santa exist......


You should stay home wed morning and let some body else make the plow money.



> Larimer County Below 6000 Feet/Northwest Weld County
> Statement as of 3:36 PM MST on December 17, 2012
> 
> The National Weather Service in Denver has issued a Winter Storm Watch...
> 
> * Timing... snow will develop late Tuesday night and continue
> through Wednesday afternoon.
> 
> * Main impact... total snow accumulations of 4 to 8 inches
> possible. North to northeast winds 20 to 30 mph with gusts to 40
> mph will produce extensive blowing and drifting snow.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1540455 said:


> You should stay home wed morning and let some body else make the plow money.


And the fodder tomorrow afternoon will be: "A high pressure system moved into the area pushing the jet stream into northern Wyo. Dry,mild temps will be present in Co and Southern Wyo for the next 5days". I've heard it, seen it and experienced it a million times... Ha!!


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1540510 said:


> And the fodder tomorrow afternoon will be: "A high pressure system moved into the area pushing the jet stream into northern Wyo. Dry,mild temps will be present in Co and Southern Wyo for the next 5days". I've heard it, seen it and experienced it a million times... Ha!!


I'm trying to think positive clown, I need the coins.

I'm not saying it couldn't happen, I've seen it plenty of times as well.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1540530 said:


> I'm trying to think positive clown, I need the coins.
> 
> I'm not saying it couldn't happen, I've seen it plenty of times as well.


Clown, really.......I've never been called that before.

Local Bimbo just said 4-8" starting late tomorrow night ending mid-day Wednesday.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1540559 said:


> Clown, really.......I've never been called that before.
> 
> Local Bimbo just said 4-8" starting late tomorrow night ending mid-day Wednesday.


Would you prefer wise axx? smart axx? dumb axx?


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1540589 said:


> Would you prefer wise axx? smart axx? dumb axx?


Been called all of them and just about everyone of them ending with "head" too........


----------



## BPS#1

Lol

With friends like me who needs enemies?


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1540628 said:


> Lol
> 
> With friends like me who needs enemies?


This is why "friends" can be over-rated....


----------



## rob_cook2001

Bought the lwrc today, but cbi is taking 24 hours so I will pick it up tomorrow. I would have went with the 6.8 but 5.56 is just so easy to find.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I can't believe how fast they are selling guns/ammo everywhere. It's crazy!!


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1540785 said:


> Bought the lwrc today, but cbi is taking 24 hours so I will pick it up tomorrow. I would have went with the 6.8 but 5.56 is just so easy to find.


So what model and what was the pain? 
I do agree the availability of 5.56 is there and the cost is a little more conducive to plinking too.


----------



## rob_cook2001

M6A2 in flat dark earth... right at 2300. I have wanted an Ar for a while, figured I better pull the trigger.. would like to get some 30rd mags but everywhere I stopped was soldout.


----------



## stang2244

Holy $$hiiit guns are expensive!!


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1540829 said:


> M6A2 in flat dark earth... right at 2300. I have wanted an Ar for a while, figured I better pull the trigger.. would like to get some 30rd mags but everywhere I stopped was soldout.


Very cool, you can't go wrong with that.
When you go for more mags go with Magpul's, they're about the best choice out there and they're Made in Colorado.http://store.magpul.com/prod_detail_list/PMAG
Try giving Bison Arms a call they've been keeping their inventory up.


----------



## BPS#1

rob_cook2001;1540788 said:


> I can't believe how fast they are selling guns/ammo everywhere. It's crazy!!


Its going on in MT from what a friend just told me.

Its because the left is planning a gun ban if not a gun grab/confiscation.


----------



## BPS#1

stang2244;1540847 said:


> Holy $$hiiit guns are expensive!!


Its only gonna get worse.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1540847 said:


> Holy $$hiiit guns are expensive!!


Andy keep in mind a gun holds it's value and can last very long time unlike a pickup or skid. Or in some cases go up in value.


----------



## BPS#1

Things that make you go hmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

http://www.examiner.com/article/lib...fathers-of-two-mass-murderers-were-to-testify
*For similar events on the magnitude of both Aurora and Newtown to hold a connection to one of the greatest 
financial scandals in the history of finance is astronomically slim in regards to coincidence
*

http://www.sott.net/article/254774-Connecticut-massacre-two-shooters-Look-to-Aurora-Colorado

Right after I turned the TV on friday morning I saw this alleged 2nd shooter being led away in cuffs. 
And now................... no mention of the guy at all.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1540856 said:


> Andy keep in mind a gun holds it's value and can last very long time unlike a pickup or skid. Or in some cases go up in value.


My main hunting rifle is far older than I thought it was.
Looked it up on Browning's website and they told me its over 20 yrs old.


----------



## BPS#1




----------



## BPS#1

We had a small squall come thru and give us a preview of whats forecast tuesday/wednesday.


----------



## LoneCowboy

BPS#1;1540860 said:


> My main hunting rifle is far older than I thought it was.
> Looked it up on Browning's website and they told me its over 20 yrs old.


BFD, i have a shotgun that was made in 1871. and it shoots great. yes, that's right, 140 years old. I have another one that was made in 1908, looks brand new. Literally right out of the box.


----------



## LoneCowboy

paul and dave making snow angels


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1540994 said:


> paul and dave making snow angels


Brian that is just perfect, what a visual.........:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

Adds Brian and Dave to the list again.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1541107 said:


> Adds Brian and Dave to the list again.


Hey little buddy I've already sent that picture to another friend who could pass for santa.....
Your 15seconds of fame is over....


----------



## BPS#1

Just because you are ugly and gangly I don't make fun of you. 



Ya'll are hurting my widdle feelings. Forget all ya'll I'm gonna pack up my toys and play some where else.

:realmad: :realmad:





































:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1541110 said:


> Just because you are ugly and gangly I don't make fun of you.
> 
> Ya'll are hurting my widdle feelings. Forget all ya'll I'm gonna pack up my toys and play some where else.


Comments like that will get you in time out young man....


----------



## BPS#1

It was a joke, you didn't see the little laughing smilies?


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1541164 said:


> It was a joke, you didn't see the little laughing smilies?


Jokes on you......


----------



## BUFF

Longmont hit national news, 4 dead in a murder suicide involving a gun.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I don't have any as old as Brian's but my favorite rifle is a 1952 Russian SKS. Still looks and shoots like new. Paid $450 for it 10 years ago and was offered $800 this spring. If you buy the right ones you don't lose anything.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Today David????


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1541179 said:


> Today David????


Yeah earlier this morning, I guess there's 911 tape too.

http://www.timescall.com/news/longm.../longmont-police-report-triple-murder-suicide


----------



## BPS#1

http://www.9news.com/news/article/305609/339/4-dead-in-murder-suicide-in-Weld-County


----------



## LoneCowboy

that's the huge ass trailer park to the east of town.
i mean, DUH, whoever would expect murders/drug use/wife cheating/beating there??????????

so, anybody (besides Paul who's still an optimist) think it's actually going to snow?????

a plowable amount?


----------



## stang2244

Well I'm on my way to get the trailer for the skid. Based on the past three chances we've had this year, that's my kiss of death. I'm hoping this time I won't be renting a trailer to sit at my shop for a day.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I think it will be enough to some hours in. I don't know about 4-8 inches though.


----------



## BPS#1

LoneCowboy;1541263 said:


> that's the huge ass trailer park to the east of town.
> i mean, DUH, whoever would expect murders/drug use/wife cheating/beating there??????????
> 
> so, anybody (besides Paul who's still an optimist) think it's actually going to snow?????
> 
> a plowable amount?


I've already billed $200 for the little work I did this morning.

I'm ahead of some.


----------



## BUFF

My prediction is: It will snow enough to be a plowable event, someplace that will be identified sometime tomorrow.


----------



## cold_and_tired

I HATE LAS VEGAS!! 

I just got back from being out there for 17 days. That's waaaay too long to be in Vegas.

I hope the season picks up for you guys. Looks like something might be coming through tonight and I hope it all sticks.


----------



## BUFF

Tanner wtf were you doing in Vegas for 17days, finals?
I'm good for maybe 2 days tops, then it's time to beat feet out of town.


----------



## BPS#1

Snowing like it means it for the last hour or so.


NWS says between 4'' and 10'' of white gold. 

I'll believe 10 when I see it.


17 days???? way too long, the only place I stay for 17 days at a time is HOME. 
Couple/three days and I gotta get rollin again.


----------



## BPS#1

LoneCowboy;1541263 said:


> so, anybody (besides Paul who's still an optimist) think it's actually going to snow?????
> 
> a plowable amount?





BUFF;1541280 said:


> My prediction is: It will snow enough to be a plowable event, someplace that will be identified sometime tomorrow.


I've already got plowable snow. And the storm aint supposed to be over until noon tomorrow.

Night night boys and girls.


----------



## BUFF

Not a flipping thing at home,


----------



## BPS#1

Plowing 8", still pouring down.


----------



## stang2244

Nada. This **** better start fallin


----------



## BUFF

Still nothing


----------



## rob_cook2001

Sat at the waffle house for over an hour... still no snow!


----------



## rob_cook2001

Finally snowing good in northglenn!!


----------



## LoneCowboy

6am, maybe, maybe a 1/2" on the ground.
maybe
pretty tiny 1-3 overnight

looks like zippo to me.


----------



## BUFF

*So how the f*

This is the latest weather forecast from Weather Underground for my area. I'm trying to figure out how it can rain tonight with low temps of 5*F and wind chills of -6*F. Don't these idiots read this stuff before they go public?


----------



## Landcare - Mont

BUFF;1542422 said:


> This is the latest weather forecast from Weather Underground for my area. I'm trying to figure out how it can rain tonight with low temps of 5*F and wind chills of -6*F. Don't these idiots read this stuff before they go public?


Probably not. They wouldn't send out half the forecasts they do if they really checked their facts first. We got about 18 centimetres of that heavy wet concrete yesterday. More snow on Friday and Saturday. Guess we're having a white Christmas!


----------



## stang2244

Paul must still be working since he stole all our damn snow!!


----------



## BPS#1

stang2244;1542535 said:


> Paul must still be working since he stole all our damn snow!!


Ended up with 10'' official forecast. Really fluffy stuff.

By the time Buff asked for a pic with tape measure it had already settled to 7-8.

We got our axxes whupped today. The route when its 2-3 is a cake walk compared to how today seemed to go.

On top of the fluffy snow... tonight/tomorrow is forecast for 50 to 60 MPH winds. 
OH JOY.
We'll get to plow it all over again.


----------



## BPS#1

That blows ya'll didn't get in the money. 

Apparently the storm didn't drop as far south as they thought it might.
I was expecting it to be more wide spread than this.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1542667 said:


> Ended up with 10'' official forecast. Really fluffy stuff.
> 
> By the time Buff asked for a pic with tape measure it had already settled to 7-8.


So this settling theroy has me thinking..........and my math has Paul close to 7.5ft tall before he "settled"


----------



## stang2244

I was able to hit my commercial accts because they have 1" triggers and about 1/2 my residentials. What sucked most was timing, didnt start til mid morning which made dealing with people a nightmare.


----------



## PatrickC

*Extra $152 buckaroos*

Took off early yesterday with truck trailer and arctic kitty, started pushing snow out of way on accts and manual blade lift started acting a little bound up. Well we can't have that so I lay down and take a look can't see a darn thing so screw it I keep doing what I think I'm suppose to do. Later in the day and I'm happy at what the kitty will do and where it will go. Last push of the day I push full windrow left and I'm getting good at this I got people looking and marveling at my awe inspiring machine and skills.........I push across a small 15 car parking lot and I'm smiling and I go to lift the blade with the manual lift handle and the sob came completely off. Now I've always been a strong lad but this was welded by some factory somewhere so lads like me can't break it. The crowd that gathered to watch me (2 people) gasped, so I throw the lift handle in triumph and hook the winch to the blade and regain my composure and finish to no applause. Called power sports and talked to mgr he agreed to refund me $152 bucks, so you see I have fortune and fame all in a day. The welds never got any penetration so robotic welders should b replaced by humans and I never would have had this happen.


----------



## BUFF

PatrickC;1543233 said:


> Took off early yesterday with truck trailer and arctic kitty, started pushing snow out of way on accts and manual blade lift started acting a little bound up. Well we can't have that so I lay down and take a look can't see a darn thing so screw it I keep doing what I think I'm suppose to do. Later in the day and I'm happy at what the kitty will do and where it will go. Last push of the day I push full windrow left and I'm getting good at this I got people looking and marveling at my awe inspiring machine and skills.........I push across a small 15 car parking lot and I'm smiling and I go to lift the blade with the manual lift handle and the sob came completely off. Now I've always been a strong lad but this was welded by some factory somewhere so lads like me can't break it. The crowd that gathered to watch me (2 people) gasped, so I throw the lift handle in triumph and hook the winch to the blade and regain my composure and finish to no applause. Called power sports and talked to mgr he agreed to refund me $152 bucks, so you see I have fortune and fame all in a day. The welds never got any penetration so robotic welders should b replaced by humans and I never would have had this happen.


Patrick I hope you didn't injure your shoulders from patting yourself on the back.......lol
I'd go back to a manual lift, the cycle time using winch is way to long.


----------



## BigJ

stang2244;1542745 said:


> I was able to hit my commercial accts because they have 1" triggers and about 1/2 my residentials. What sucked most was timing, didnt start til mid morning which made dealing with people a nightmare.


I hear ya. 7-9am traffic when people don't know how to drive to begin with. Spent more time driving than plowing.

By the way, I am still looking for a sub that can work in downtown littleton.


----------



## BUFF

Big J too bad you're not further north, I looked at 2 resi properties in north Boulder today that are a little further south than I want to go and I'd let someone have.

So Snow for Xmas Eve / Xmas morning........uhm will it happen?


Also awhile back we talked about getting together for lunch at Famous Daves north.
Does anyone still want to do this next Friday 12/28 @11:30?


----------



## rob_cook2001

Works for me!


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1543580 said:


> Works for me!


Wow, a hay farmer available for lunch and a BS session......who would have ever thought..... 
While we're there the lawn guys can talk about getting together for the Green show in Feb.
Maybe this year we can get their before it closes.:laughing:


----------



## stang2244

I'm in for Friday. And as far as the Green Expo.... ya it'd be nice to get there before they are packing the show up hahaha.

As far as snow on Xmas, not exactly thrilled they threw that in the forecast. .


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1543759 said:


> I'm in for Friday. And as far as the Green Expo.... ya it'd be nice to get there before they are packing the show up hahaha.
> 
> As far as snow on Xmas, not exactly thrilled they threw that in the forecast. .


Yeah no sh_t.......
Pro Green Expo is January 16-18 (Wed-Fri)
Wednesday, January 16, 2013 - 9:00 am-4:30 pm
Thursday, January 17, 2013 - 9:00 am-4:30 pm
Friday, January 18, 2013 - 9:00 am-1:00 pm
http://www.progreenexpo.com/

I wouldn't give the Xmas eve forecast to much thought, they probably have snow in the forecast in Key West Fla too.....and if if does happen it's a great excuse to not be around my sister/brother in-laws and their families.


----------



## LoneCowboy

yeah, I'm up for that Friday.
I'll probably have made more money NOT removing snow than you guys have.

oh yeah, way to ruin Christmas, but it won't actually do enough to get paid, just enough to keep you from doing anything.


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1541638 said:


> Tanner wtf were you doing in Vegas for 17days, finals?
> I'm good for maybe 2 days tops, then it's time to beat feet out of town.


Yep, out there for the finals. At least I had a suite and expense account at the Mirage. Other than it feeling like groundhog day every day, it was a pretty good trip. I even made a little money at the tables.


----------



## BPS#1

So chances are good for a white christmas. Just no word on amounts yet.

And then we have this too.



> MODELS INDICATE YET ANOTHER STORM SYSTEM PUSHING ACROSS THE GREAT
> BASIN REGION AND INTO THE ROCKIES ON THURSDAY. THIS PACIFIC SYSTEM
> HAS THE POTENTIAL TO BRING MORE SNOW AND COLDER AIR TO THE
> FORECAST AREA BY THE END OF NEXT WEEK.


Chances are it will go north and miss us as well.
Even if that happens I for one am glad to finally see a winter weather pattern starting to show.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1544208 said:


> So chances are good for a white christmas. Just no word on amounts yet.
> 
> And then we have this too.
> 
> Chances are it will go north and miss us as well.
> Even if that happens I for one am glad to finally see a winter weather pattern starting to show.


Oh I'm sure the weather guru's will be drawing straws tomorrow to come up with the accumulation for Xmas Eve.


----------



## BPS#1

You guys that have seasonal rented snow removal equipment can you tell me a little more how it works and what it costs?


I want to bid on the new Menards but there is no way that me and my sub can do it with just two plows. 
Maybe if we didn't have ANY other work we could. But not adding it to our existing list.


----------



## mjstef

BPS#1;1545793 said:


> You guys that have seasonal rented snow removal equipment can you tell me a little more how it works and what it costs?
> 
> I want to bid on the new Menards but there is no way that me and my sub can do it with just two plows.
> Maybe if we didn't have ANY other work we could. But not adding it to our existing list.


Not enough in it for 1 lot from what i know about rental equipment pricing. Hell you would have paid for the whole month of November and wouldn't have collected a dime. Most of the guys here own excavating companies and use their loaders in the winter to plow.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1545793 said:


> You guys that have seasonal rented snow removal equipment can you tell me a little more how it works and what it costs?
> 
> I want to bid on the new Menards but there is no way that me and my sub can do it with just two plows.
> Maybe if we didn't have ANY other work we could. But not adding it to our existing list.


Tanner was doing the rental thing, he also had seasonal contracts too which is a must if you'r paying a monthly rental.

You may be able to rental per event through United and have it delivered to the sight. I assume you'll looking at a pusher box, any idea of how big? 10',12',14'?


----------



## BPS#1

At least 10


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1546028 said:


> At least 10


So big skid would work for a 10', I'd have to think you're PU would probably be faster than a 10" pusher and you'd want to go 14'.


----------



## mjstef

Best thing you could do is find a small time operator with a 4x4 backhoe and have him lease to you but from what i have seen it's too cut throat. Hell my friend up here HAS everything he needs (2 Bobcats and 5 F350-9' plow trucks) and can't break into it for profit as so many excavators have nothing to do in the winter and work to cover payments. Rates for Lowes and HD are $600 for 2- 4" and it goes up 20% i think ever 2 inches over that and the lots are around 10 acres. My friend has figured 5-6 truck hours to clean it up properly and sand the main run in front of the store. I guess you could TRY to figure a contract at 4 pushes a month and hope for the best? Still don't know how it would shake out for you.....


----------



## BUFF

I think our friend from up north may be on to something........ 
Sub out the bulk of the lot to a excavator (a buddy preferably) and you do the salt/sanding clean up/walks.

BTW you're going to want to think about how you're going to handle salt/sanding, probably a V-Box would be best or a big TGS. Then you have to think about where you're going to store salt/sand and load it.


----------



## mjstef

BUFF;1546076 said:


> I think our friend from up north may be on to something........
> Sub out the bulk of the lot to a excavator (a buddy preferably) and you do the salt/sanding clean up/walks.
> 
> BTW you're going to want to think about how you're going to handle salt/sanding, probably a V-Box would be best or a big TGS. Then you have to think about where you're going to store salt/sand and load it.


When i lived in Wisconsin, Menards supplied the salt. Wonder if that's still the case? Also gotta think about cleaning up the outdoor lumber yard if Cheyenne has one. The one in Eu-Claire Wisconsin where i was had to have the snow HAULED outa of the lumber yard into the lot........


----------



## BUFF

mjstef;1546082 said:


> When i lived in Wisconsin, Menards supplied the salt. Wonder if that's still the case? Also gotta think about cleaning up the outdoor lumber yard if Cheyenne has one. The one in Eu-Claire Wisconsin where i was had to have the snow HAULED outa of the lumber yard into the lot........


And all that for potentially $600.00 or so +/- ...........Uhm


----------



## mjstef

BUFF;1546089 said:


> And all that for potentially $600.00 or so +/- ...........Uhm


Hey your rates MAY be better down that way. No clue...............


----------



## BUFF

mjstef;1546096 said:


> Hey your rates MAY be better down that way. No clue...............


I just took what you said about Lowes/HD, I try to bill $125ph as a rule.


----------



## cold_and_tired

BPS#1;1545793 said:


> You guys that have seasonal rented snow removal equipment can you tell me a little more how it works and what it costs?
> 
> I want to bid on the new Menards but there is no way that me and my sub can do it with just two plows.
> Maybe if we didn't have ANY other work we could. But not adding it to our existing list.


I guess since I'm not competing anymore, I can give out more info than before. In total, I had three seasonal accounts that combined for $4,700 a month. I contacted a lot of the rental companies to see who could give me the best price per month during the winter. I ended up using All Rental and got JD 310G backhoes for $1,000 a month each. I used Power Motive for the mini loader and paid $600 a month for that.

For $2,600 a month, I had my equipment needs covered. I was left with a minimum of $2,100 a month to cover insurance and my pay when it wasn't snowing. It wasn't steak and potatoes every night but at least I had something coming in.

I would start by contacting the smaller rental companies and see if they will work with you. By the end of the season, I had paid All Rental $10,000 and only put 88 hours on each machine. He had his costs well covered and I had the equipment on site 24/7. It was win-win for both of us.

If I hadn't sold out, I was going to Power Motive this year. They made an offer of $800 a month for mid-size loaders.

In regards to pusher sizes and skids, in my experience, 8' is as big as you want to go. It wasn't a matter of moving but a problem with maneuvering. With the weight of the snow, the machines won't turn.

I started out with a skid and 8 foot box and was glad that I got rid of both and went to backhoes and loaders and 12' boxes. The road speed, comfort, visibility, power and maneuverability of the bigger machines increased my profit margins and happiness.

I am an advocate for using heavy equipment to push snow. A backhoe with a pusher does the work of about three trucks. I only had to pay one operator and my fuel bills were much lower. I had one site that took about 4 hours with a single truck for the typical 2-4" snowfall. Last year, we were doing the site in about an hour with one backhoe and 12 foot pusher. They were also one of my seasonals. When I did the math, I was making about $400 per hour.

If anyone ever wants more info, call me anytime 719-313-2797.


----------



## BPS#1

mjstef;1546060 said:


> Best thing you could do is find a small time operator with a 4x4 backhoe and have him lease to you but from what i have seen it's too cut throat. Hell my friend up here HAS everything he needs (2 Bobcats and 5 F350-9' plow trucks) and can't break into it for profit as so many excavators have nothing to do in the winter and work to cover payments. Rates for Lowes and HD are $600 for 2- 4" and it goes up 20% i think ever 2 inches over that and the lots are around 10 acres. My friend has figured 5-6 truck hours to clean it up properly and sand the main run in front of the store. I guess you could TRY to figure a contract at 4 pushes a month and hope for the best? Still don't know how it would shake out for you.....





BUFF;1546076 said:


> I think our friend from up north may be on to something........
> Sub out the bulk of the lot to a excavator (a buddy preferably) and you do the salt/sanding clean up/walks.
> 
> BTW you're going to want to think about how you're going to handle salt/sanding, probably a V-Box would be best or a big TGS. Then you have to think about where you're going to store salt/sand and load it.


I've figured out that I gotta go seasonal on one this big, because they'll get sticker shock on per push.

$600 for a Lowes??????????? that'll cover expenses, good grief.
I can go do $25 and $30 residentials and make that much and burn a hell of a lot less fuel doing it.

I have a friend that doesn't do much in the winter, already has a nice JD backho and a nice NH skid. I'll be calling him tomorrow.

The worst thing about bigger places and more equipment is that it doesn't run itself and RELIABLE help is tough to come by.


----------



## mjstef

BUFF;1546103 said:


> I just took what you said about Lowes/HD, I try to bill $125ph as a rule.


Yeah, That would be a dream here. $85-$95 per hr is about max. Hell in dirt work a backhoe leases for $105 per hr with an operator. I would imagine the same for snow.......


----------



## BPS#1

cold_and_tired;1546106 said:


> I guess since I'm not competing anymore, I can give out more info than before. In total, I had three seasonal accounts that combined for $4,700 a month. I contacted a lot of the rental companies to see who could give me the best price per month during the winter. I ended up using All Rental and got JD 310G backhoes for $1,000 a month each. I used Power Motive for the mini loader and paid $600 a month for that.
> 
> For $2,600 a month, I had my equipment needs covered. I was left with a minimum of $2,100 a month to cover insurance and my pay when it wasn't snowing. It wasn't steak and potatoes every night but at least I had something coming in.
> 
> I would start by contacting the smaller rental companies and see if they will work with you. By the end of the season, I had paid All Rental $10,000 and only put 88 hours on each machine. He had his costs well covered and I had the equipment on site 24/7. It was win-win for both of us.
> 
> If I hadn't sold out, I was going to Power Motive this year. They made an offer of $800 a month for mid-size loaders.
> 
> In regards to pusher sizes and skids, in my experience, 8' is as big as you want to go. It wasn't a matter of moving but a problem with maneuvering. With the weight of the snow, the machines won't turn.
> 
> I started out with a skid and 8 foot box and was glad that I got rid of both and went to backhoes and loaders and 12' boxes. The road speed, comfort, visibility, power and maneuverability of the bigger machines increased my profit margins and happiness.
> 
> I am an advocate for using heavy equipment to push snow. A backhoe with a pusher does the work of about three trucks. I only had to pay one operator and my fuel bills were much lower. I had one site that took about 4 hours with a single truck for the typical 2-4" snowfall. Last year, we were doing the site in about an hour with one backhoe and 12 foot pusher. They were also one of my seasonals. When I did the math, I was making about $400 per hour.
> 
> If anyone ever wants more info, call me anytime 719-313-2797.


Thank you Tanner, I was hoping you'd weigh in.

If I get to the stage of giving them a bid I'm sure I'll call you for some more info and good ideas.


----------



## BPS#1

mjstef;1546109 said:


> Yeah, That would be a dream here. $85-$95 per hr is about max. Hell in dirt work a backhoe leases for $105 per hr with an operator. I would imagine the same for snow.......


My sub gets $95, I bill $105.

Last year he said he wanted $85. This year he said he wanted more and I was in NO position to tell him to stuff it. 
Besides hes just as reliable as I am, and a friend. We make a good plow team.
It works.


----------



## mjstef

cold_and_tired;1546106 said:


> I guess since I'm not competing anymore, I can give out more info than before. In total, I had three seasonal accounts that combined for $4,700 a month. I contacted a lot of the rental companies to see who could give me the best price per month during the winter. I ended up using All Rental and got JD 310G backhoes for $1,000 a month each. I used Power Motive for the mini loader and paid $600 a month for that.
> 
> For $2,600 a month, I had my equipment needs covered. I was left with a minimum of $2,100 a month to cover insurance and my pay when it wasn't snowing. It wasn't steak and potatoes every night but at least I had something coming in.
> 
> I would start by contacting the smaller rental companies and see if they will work with you. By the end of the season, I had paid All Rental $10,000 and only put 88 hours on each machine. He had his costs well covered and I had the equipment on site 24/7. It was win-win for both of us.
> 
> If I hadn't sold out, I was going to Power Motive this year. They made an offer of $800 a month for mid-size loaders.
> 
> In regards to pusher sizes and skids, in my experience, 8' is as big as you want to go. It wasn't a matter of moving but a problem with maneuvering. With the weight of the snow, the machines won't turn.
> 
> I started out with a skid and 8 foot box and was glad that I got rid of both and went to backhoes and loaders and 12' boxes. The road speed, comfort, visibility, power and maneuverability of the bigger machines increased my profit margins and happiness.
> 
> I am an advocate for using heavy equipment to push snow. A backhoe with a pusher does the work of about three trucks. I only had to pay one operator and my fuel bills were much lower. I had one site that took about 4 hours with a single truck for the typical 2-4" snowfall. Last year, we were doing the site in about an hour with one backhoe and 12 foot pusher. They were also one of my seasonals. When I did the math, I was making about $400 per hour.
> 
> If anyone ever wants more info, call me anytime 719-313-2797.


So each one was $1,500 or therabouts. That means for a 3 snow month you where doing about $500 a push gross or around $230 profit. I see why you got out..............


----------



## mjstef

Here's your spreader. Offer $2500 and put $500 into parts and you got a pretty good deal..... http://denver.craigslist.org/for/3436368486.html


----------



## BUFF

mjstef;1546148 said:


> Here's your spreader. Offer $2500 and put $500 into parts and you got a pretty good deal..... http://denver.craigslist.org/for/3436368486.html


That POS has been on there months.........


----------



## mjstef

BUFF;1546166 said:


> That POS has been on there months.........


Hmm, Must be damaged worse than stated. Also a lot of folks are switching to poly. Most guys here use sand with just enough chloride to keep it from setting up so a steel box will last a while......


----------



## BUFF

mjstef;1546170 said:


> Hmm, Must be damaged worse than stated. Also a lot of folks are switching to poly. Most guys here use sand with just enough chloride to keep it from setting up so a steel box will last a while......


It's the damage and the price, they say it also needs a controller for it too which is probably $500.00 or so.

I've seen new 2cf Poly Salt Dogg's (electric) for $3600.00 and in SS (10.5hp BS) they're $4,000.00


----------



## cold_and_tired

mjstef;1546117 said:


> So each one was $1,500 or therabouts. That means for a 3 snow month you where doing about $500 a push gross or around $230 profit. I see why you got out..............


Not even close.

I also had 11 hourly sites and four per push sites. In my area, I was the only one making money regardless of how much or how little snow we got.

If we got hammered, I lost some on my seasonals but made out huge on the hourlys. If we got nothing, the seasonals provided me with a steady income. Trust me, my eggs were NEVER in the same basket together.

I got out because of an awesome job offer that I got. Not because I wasn't making money pushing snow.


----------



## mjstef

cold_and_tired;1546185 said:


> Not even close.
> 
> I also had 11 hourly sites and four per push sites. In my area, I was the only one making money regardless of how much or how little snow we got.
> 
> If we got hammered, I lost some on my seasonals but made out huge on the hourlys. If we got nothing, the seasonals provided me with a steady income. Trust me, my eggs were NEVER in the same basket together.
> 
> I got out because of an awesome job offer that I got. Not because I wasn't making money pushing snow.


I see. It does look like the big lots where not worth the $$ though unless you only got a snow or 2. At 4 snows it looks like a loss..........


----------



## BPS#1

Figure a max of 1 snow in sept. Maybe 1 or 2 in Oct.

It would be more than you were thinking.


Tanner what was your average monthly events? 3, 4?


----------



## cold_and_tired

mjstef;1546189 said:


> I see. It does look like the big lots where not worth the $$ though unless you only got a snow or 2. At 4 snows it looks like a loss..........


Each seasonal was set up for 12 pushes per season (our average is 10). Last year was the closest year because of some heavy storms in February. On the closest site, I came out $70 ahead versus charging them hourly.

In years prior, I came out thousands ahead. I called the guy that bought my business and he has billed out a little over $9,000 this year without spending a dime. He didn't have equipment on site until the first storm a few weeks ago.

For him, it's essentially free money. When the big storms hit the hourly sites will cover any potential loss that he may have with the seasonals.


----------



## BUFF

*Predicting 80% chance*

NOAA and others are saying there's a 80% chance of snow for tomorrow night with it starting late afternoon ending Xmas morning. Sounds like a great opportunity to duck out the in-laws house for a while. Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## rob_cook2001

David I am hoping for some. One of my lots is even closed for Christmas. I don't know if I can handle plowing without a lot full of cars lol. I might enjoy plowing like I did 3 years ago!!!!!


----------



## LoneCowboy

last season someone contacted me to do the Lowe's here in town. (you know, typical lot, million islands, big ******, etc)

$250 

uh yeah, no thanks

probably 3 to 4 hours for one truck for $250?

the big chains are never worth it, UNLESS you can bring different equipment to the party and know someone


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1546193 said:


> NOAA and others are saying there's a 80% chance of snow for tomorrow night with it starting late afternoon ending Xmas morning. Sounds like a great opportunity to duck out the in-laws house for a while. Thumbs UpThumbs Up


Ah heck, you know you love em.


----------



## BPS#1

LoneCowboy;1546270 said:


> last season someone contacted me to do the Lowe's here in town. (you know, typical lot, million islands, big ******, etc)
> 
> $250
> 
> uh yeah, no thanks
> 
> probably 3 to 4 hours for one truck for $250?
> 
> the big chains are never worth it, UNLESS you can bring different equipment to the party and know someone


$250 for a Lowes????

Dang thats low!


----------



## BPS#1




----------



## BUFF

*Famous Daves this Friday*

So are we still on for Famous Daves this Friday for lunch, 11:30.
So far Robert, Andy and myself are in......


----------



## stang2244

I think Brian said he's in too, right?


----------



## BPS#1

Already snowin and blowin around Elk Mountain.


----------



## LoneCowboy

yeah, i'm in
this friday


----------



## rob_cook2001

Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1546781 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!!!


X2
And it's snowing at my place, got about 1/2"...


----------



## bsuds

Merry Christmas.


----------



## PatrickC

Merry Christmas to everyone and enjoy family and friends this holiday.


----------



## In2toys

Just heading out to Castle Rock to plow. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## LoneCowboy

2" south side, 4" north side of light fluffy snow, still lightly falling (6am)

ok, it takes a HELL of a lot longer to clean the driveway off with a shovel instead of my plow.
I don't miss plowing, but I do miss my plow. 

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## stang2244

Merry Christmas.... I myself am no longer a fan of having a white Christmas


----------



## BUFF

Ended up with 4"+ at my place and close 6" in Niwot, all triggers were hit and had no issue's.

Was defiantly a little rusty being the 1st push of the season but found my mojo. 

I'm thinking nap..........


----------



## BPS#1

2'' to 3'' range. Powder snow. Was like pushing a bunch of white sugar around. 
Last week's 10" was the fluffiest stuff I've ever seen, like feathers almost. Huge flakes with lots of air pockets.

Plowed some of my most critical commercial early this morning.
Will hit the offices that were closed today and the residentials in the morning. Tomorrow will be a fairly long day.


Buff at least you were able to avoid the family you love so much.


----------



## BPS#1

LoneCowboy;1547055 said:


> 2" south side, 4" north side of light fluffy snow, still lightly falling (6am)
> 
> ok, it takes a HELL of a lot longer to clean the driveway off with a shovel instead of my plow.
> I don't miss plowing, but I do miss my plow.
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS


Go to Lowes or sears and buy you a play tractor and a manual lift plow. :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1547456 said:


> 2'' to 3'' range. Powder snow. Was like pushing a bunch of white sugar around.
> Last week's 10" was the fluffiest stuff I've ever seen, like feathers almost. Huge flakes with lots of air pockets.
> 
> Plowed some of my most critical commercial early this morning.
> Will hit the offices that were closed today and the residentials in the morning. Tomorrow will be a fairly long day.
> 
> Buff at least you were able to avoid the family you love so much.


If it snowed all day I would have avoided them, still have to the dinner thing...... But I'm cooking a 18# prime rib.


----------



## In2toys

Lunch still on for Friday? WHere is famous daves?


----------



## stang2244

Yep, 11:30 I believe. The location is on the southeast corner of hwy 7 & I-25


----------



## BUFF

In2toys;1549168 said:


> Lunch still on for Friday? WHere is famous daves?


Yeah I'm planning on being there, 11:30 @ Famous Daves BBQ I25 and Hwy7 just north of Northglenn.


----------



## BUFF

*It's snowing*

Just noticed it's snowing at my place, got about 1/2" and it's coming down pretty good. 
Didn't really expect to see this..... Maybe I'll have to drop a blade before lunch. payup


----------



## In2toys

Friend just called from Franktown. says there's 3" on the ground... Anybody know what it's doing in Castle Rock? I have an inch on the ground in Elizabeth.


----------



## stang2244

I heard about an inch in castle rock.


----------



## BPS#1

View from the office 12/25/12










Stackin it high.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Nice pics! So who all is coming today? 11:30 right?


----------



## BPS#1

I'm running late like always.


----------



## BUFF

Here's the link to the video I showed you guys today at lunch.Thumbs Up


----------



## LoneCowboy

that's freaking hilarious.


----------



## BPS#1

Free pro-green tix.

http://www.progreenexpo.com/content/free-expo-tickets


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1550509 said:


> Free pro-green tix.
> 
> http://www.progreenexpo.com/content/free-expo-tickets


Thx KOOL AID.........*OH YEAH*


----------



## rob_cook2001

I think I told you guys today but here is a list of guns I am selling if there is any interest..
Ruger vaquero 45, 4 5/8 barrel ss.
Springfield xd 45 5in barrel.
Mossberg 9200 12ga
1903a3
Savage 99 in 300savage
Browning invector 10ga pump.
Springfield 1873 45-70... an original


----------



## BUFF

*50/50 chance*

They're saying a 50/50 chance for snow Sunday night into Monday morning, only saying up to an 1" accumulation as of now. Wonder what they'll say tomorrow......


----------



## rob_cook2001

They have no idea lol.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1551518 said:


> They have no idea lol.


Yeah no kidding, these guys have a better grip on what's going on.........


----------



## rob_cook2001

Did anyone go to the tanner gun show?? Prices were through the roof!!!!


----------



## BUFF

I haven't been to a Tanner show in probably 20+ years, I just go to my favorite local gun shop to do business.
So just how high were the prices?


----------



## rob_cook2001

I like to support local shops but enjoy watching freaks at the gun show lol. Bushmaster ar's were selling for $2000-2200. Cheap ak's were selling for $1500+. Cases of 1000 5.56 was going for $900!!! saw one Lwrc like mine with a scope and sling for $6000!!!!!!!!!!
Robert


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1552432 said:


> I like to support local shops but enjoy watching freaks at the gun show lol. Bushmaster ar's were selling for $2000-2200. Cheap ak's were selling for $1500+. Cases of 1000 5.56 was going for $900!!! saw one Lwrc like mine with a scope and sling for $6000!!!!!!!!!!
> Robert


Holy snap, so basically everything was going for 2X or more. 
Whats sad it they probably had people standing in line to get bent over.


----------



## BPS#1

Chance of 1 to 3 tomorrow morning..........or nothing at all. 

You gotta love forecasters.


----------



## PatrickC

New year new truck bring on the spring let's roll........


----------



## BUFF

PatrickC;1555876 said:


> New year new truck bring on the spring let's roll........


Need a pic Patrick......


----------



## LoneCowboy

yeah, the picture didn't load, what's the deal?????

where's the picture?/???


----------



## PatrickC

Pictures could b used against me as I'm in Vegas where I bought the truck. Will get pictures up soon , I can say I've been a Ford child for a long time but that's changed by just a few letters in the alphabet haha. 24 valve with banks cold air, intake, Jake brake edge programmer 2500 lb air bags cowl induction hood after mkt turbo hidden hitch goose neck in bed 4,000 watt stereo alpine and fosgate with 10" subs ,larger injectors and its a dually rolling on alcoas saweeeeet 5 speed and it gets 18 to 21 depending on my foot






this thing is clean and it just got painted viper red $7 grand paint job


----------



## BUFF

PatrickC;1556268 said:


> Pictures could b used against me as I'm in Vegas where I bought the truck. Will get pictures up soon , I can say I've been a Ford child for a long time but that's changed by just a few letters in the alphabet haha. 24 valve with banks cold air, intake, Jake brake edge programmer 2500 lb air bags cowl induction hood after mkt turbo hidden hitch goose neck in bed 4,000 watt stereo alpine and fosgate with 10" subs ,larger injectors and its a dually rolling on alcoas saweeeeet 5 speed and it gets 18 to 21 depending on my foot
> View attachment 120925
> this thing is clean and it just got painted viper red $7 grand paint job


Nice summer ride, it should be a hoot to drive on the snow.


----------



## PatrickC

Pillar gauges by auto meter ,all power ,cruise control, six new Michelin tires brake controller, Christmas time in the new year , I've got to stop drueling, the girls think my truck is sexy.


----------



## PatrickC

No snow for this one the ford is for that hahaha, this will b my toy hauler Harley hauling looking good truck .Sturgis this year  I'll look good rolling into town


----------



## rob_cook2001

Shouldn't Harleys be RIDDEN to surges????? Nice looking truck! But grow up and RIDE the bike lol.


----------



## BPS#1

rob_cook2001;1556405 said:


> Shouldn't Harleys be RIDDEN to surges????? Nice looking truck! But grow up and RIDE the bike lol.


Lmao......


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1556405 said:


> Shouldn't Harleys be RIDDEN to surges????? Nice looking truck! But grow up and RIDE the bike lol.


Bhah ha ha, nice one Robert.....


----------



## BPS#1

Colorado Democrat Diana DeGette - whose district includes Columbine High School and abuts Aurora - 
has introduced a bill to ban "high capacity" magazines on the first day of the new Congress.

http://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/20...ette-introduces-hi-cap-magazine-ban-in-house/


----------



## PatrickC

I agree and I ride but the misses has M.S.. and can't ride too far and there's no way she's driving my TRUCK so I'll compromise on Sturgis but a few other rides I scoot solo and make sure I take the truck keys with me hahaha Come to think of it she's gotten two speed tickets this last year s no way she's getting behind the wheel of my truck.

You guys are funny I'll give ya that


----------



## BPS#1

PatrickC;1556705 said:


> You guys are funny I'll give ya that


lol, you should come to a Famous Dave's lunch some time.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1556756 said:


> lol, you should come to a Famous Dave's lunch some time.


Or meet up with us for the Green Expo.Thumbs Up


----------



## rob_cook2001

green expo.... do they sell drinks there???
LOL


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1556787 said:


> green expo.... do they sell drinks there???
> LOL


It's a show silly.........of course they do. Geez kids these days don't know ****.
Plus there is snow removal stuff there too, at least it was there last year.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Well you lawn people are so serious, I thought there might not be alcohol haha


----------



## BPS#1

Two years ago I didn't see security stopping folks and checking for flasks in your boots. 

Who knows what they do now days.


----------



## PatrickC

Flasks and boots I'm in. When is it


----------



## BUFF

PatrickC;1556974 said:


> Flasks and boots I'm in. When is it


I think we talked about Thursday January 17th, get down there late morning like 10am.


----------



## BPS#1

PatrickC;1556974 said:


> Flasks and boots I'm in. When is it


Tues., Jan. 15 - Fri., Jan. 18, 2013
http://www.progreenexpo.com/


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1556978 said:


> I think we talked about Thursday January 17th, get down there late morning like 10am.


Thats my plan unless it snows and I'm staying home to make money.

If thats in the forecast I may try to go down wed.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1556980 said:


> Thats my plan unless it snows and I'm staying home to make money.
> 
> If thats in the forecast I may try to go down wed.


We have a better chance winning Powerball that week then having to reschedule due to snow.....
But it's a good idea Kool Aid..........*Oh Yeah!!!!!!!*


----------



## PatrickC

*Maybe*

Maybe I'll ride my Harley since a few of you think it should be ridden more.


----------



## PatrickC

*Snow yea right*

This isn't snow country anymore , have better chances buying a snow globe at a truck stop in Istanbul bahahaha


----------



## BUFF

PatrickC;1556990 said:


> Maybe I'll ride my Harley since a few of you think it should be ridden more.


Do you think you can get it started.......:laughing::laughing:


----------



## PatrickC

*I have a solution*



BUFF;1557001 said:


> Do you think you can get it started.......:laughing::laughing:


I've been working on a hybrid Harley it'll start hahaha


----------



## BUFF

PatrickC;1557010 said:


> I've been working on a hybrid Harley it'll start hahaha
> 
> View attachment 120986


Ah....high fiber diet......


----------



## BPS#1

PatrickC;1556990 said:


> Maybe I'll ride my Harley since a few of you think it should be ridden more.


----------



## fairrpe86

Work is slow at the day job and hardly anything in the 5 day....kinda sucks.


----------



## BPS#1

Our forecast for friday/saturday reads kinda like this.



If Buff's "no talent weather clowns" stand on their right leg with left hand held in the air it'll do nothing. 


If by CHANCE they stand on their left leg and just happen to hold both hands in the air it'll snow............ a little as long as nobody breaks wind. 



So yeah, basically it could but probably WONT snow this coming weekend. 
See I too could be a no talent weather clown, lol


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1559121 said:


> Our forecast for friday/saturday reads kinda like this.
> 
> If Buff's "no talent weather clowns" stand on their right leg with left hand held in the air it'll do nothing.
> 
> If by CHANCE they stand on their left leg and just happen to hold both hands in the air it'll snow............ a little as long as nobody breaks wind.
> 
> So yeah, basically it could but probably WONT snow this coming weekend.
> See I too could be a no talent weather clown, lol


Storm of the century coming, hang on to you hats.........


----------



## RamPainting LLC

It's looking like another slow snow season, not a single event in November! Snow finally started on December 8th and ended up with 8 events and around 5' for the month. It's been sunny since christmas day and no snow forecasted for the next week or so, hope it comes soon! This -30 blows.


----------



## BUFF

RamPainting said:


> It's looking like another slow snow season, not a single event in November! Snow finally started on December 8th and ended up with 8 events and around 5' for the month. It's been sunny since christmas day and no snow forecasted for the next week or so, hope it comes soon! This -30 blows.


Slow........let me tell about slow, Xmas day was my 1st event for the season.

My kids where in WP last week for a couple of days and they we not impressed with the bite @$$ cold temps.


----------



## BUFF

Friday/Saturday seems to be the day for snow according to some, they do all agree it's going to be friggin cold too.......


----------



## stang2244

BUFF;1560818 said:


> Friday/Saturday seems to be the day for snow according to some, they do all agree it's going to be friggin cold too.......


If it snows it better do it Friday night, I've got to be done in time to go freeze my ass off at the Broncos game!!


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1560838 said:


> If it snows it better do it Friday night, I've got to be done in time to go freeze my ass off at the Broncos game!!


Donkey's game.........really? I heard tickets were a couple hundy a piece, must be nice being single and having money to piss away. 
What you should do is scalp the tickets and put it towards buying a pistol.


----------



## stang2244

BUFF;1561113 said:


> Donkey's game.........really? I heard tickets were a couple hundy a piece, must be nice being single and having money to piss away.
> What you should do is scalp the tickets and put it towards buying a pistol.


Haha. The tix weren't cheap but definitely worth it! I've been looking at some pistols too though.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1561136 said:


> Haha. The tix weren't cheap but definitely worth it! I've been looking at some pistols too though.


While your freezing you butt off normal thinking folks will leave their trucks parked the shop, be inside there house on the couch enjoying the game in there sweatpants eating nacho's and pausing the game for piss and food breaks.

But you should have a good game, if the Pats come to town I'm going to try to get tickets so a friend of mine can fly out from Mass and watch the game......


----------



## cold_and_tired

Figured you guys were missing out on your heavy iron fix from last season. Here is a vid that I just found the other day. Every time I watch these, I regret selling the biz.


----------



## justgeorge

Hi guys,
Ohio resident (and plow guy) here, but my son is in Steamboat. OT request, he needs some car repair done on his 2000 Olds Alero, probably the fuel pump but who knows. I can't find anyone on Craigslist, does anyone know anybody in that area working on the side that works cheap? Should be able to contact me via email or reply here. Thanks!


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1561600 said:


> Figured you guys were missing out on your heavy iron fix from last season. Here is a vid that I just found the other day. Every time I watch these, I regret selling the biz.


You'll be back to some capacity........


----------



## BPS#1

cold_and_tired;1561600 said:


> Figured you guys were missing out on your heavy iron fix from last season. Here is a vid that I just found the other day. Every time I watch these, I regret selling the biz.


Thats some serious snow plowin.

Is the guy that bought your biz on here?
Name of Monument some thing or other?


----------



## BUFF

justgeorge;1561604 said:


> Hi guys,
> Ohio resident (and plow guy) here, but my son is in Steamboat. OT request, he needs some car repair done on his 2000 Olds Alero, probably the fuel pump but who knows. I can't find anyone on Craigslist, does anyone know anybody in that area working on the side that works cheap? Should be able to contact me via email or reply here. Thanks!


Shoot a PM to Affekonig, he use to live in Steamboat years ago and might be able to hook you up.
BTW Steamboat and cheap typically are used in the same sentence...payuppayup


----------



## BUFF

*Next round of crap from the edumacated ones.....*

Snow Friday night into Saturday, then Sunday night into Monday...........yeah right.


----------



## BPS#1

Its looking like the forecast is for this round to pull off to the north and we aint gonna make no revenue.


----------



## BUFF

This lack of snow is really getting old at this rate I'm going to be store 3k of bagged ice melt over the summer........again.
This fall I had all my pre-season maintenace and materail put up in early November, have some really good accounts and generally feel like I have my ***** together, all that needs to happen is mother natures piece to arrive.


----------



## BPS#1

Looks like I'm going to be hauling crude oil part time before the month is out.
Drug test tomorrow and orientation is the week after the Expo.
I do that and you watch, Feb and Mar are gonna be snowing non stop. Murphy's law.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1562533 said:


> Murphy's law.


If you're not Irish Murphy's law should no appy to you......just saying, That drunk little red headed *******.


----------



## stang2244

I think we'll get ours, I really do......positive vibes!!!


----------



## BPS#1

stang2244;1562538 said:


> I think we'll get ours, I really do......positive vibes!!!


So how is it gonna work, you don't WANT snow but you really really think its gonna come.

I'm confused. (doesn't take much, lol)


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1562537 said:


> If you're not Irish Murphy's law should no appy to you......just saying, That drunk little red headed *******.


It may be that it SHOULD NOT apply to me, but some one tell that sum buck that, cuz he don't listen to me.


----------



## stang2244

HaHa I do want snow, it's just that I don't want to miss the game Saturday.

I just meant that I think we will start getting more of it. Last January was super slow, maybe one lame storm. I think that it'll pick up.


----------



## PatrickC

Drought , news this morning price of produce is gonna go high because farmers are not getting a good amount of moisture, haven't for awhile and corn supplies are low so moonshine is off my bucket list lol Regular season is gonna b rough as it s very dry , fire danger high ,hoa`s are gonna push hard for green and water is gonna b at a premium so people are gonna b pissy about spending . My bet is early spring and bid what you can get just right and hold on tight its gonna b a bumpy ride.


----------



## BPS#1

Copied from facebook.



> One Million Magpul AR-15 Magazines On Backorder
> 
> According to the gun review site, "Haus of Guns," backorders for the Magpul AR-15 30-round magazine ("PMAG") have surpassed one million.
> 
> In a Facebook post dated today, January 9, Haus of Guns writes the following:
> 
> "Had breakfast with a buddy who has reasonably close ties to the Magpul family. Word is the great PMAG panic backorder of 2012/13 has topped 1 million at Magpul HQ."
> 
> Magpul is a designer and manufacturer of firearms accessories. The PMAG is one of their most popular products. It is a 30-round magazine designed for the AR-15 semi-automatic rifle.
> 
> Sales of firearms, ammunition and firearms accessories have surged in recent weeks over fears that the Obama administration will soon implement stricter gun laws.
> 
> Dianne Fenstien (D-Calif.) plans on introducing legislation that would ban military-style weapons and high-capacity magazines.
> 
> Because the PMAG holds 30 rounds, it would fall under the definition of "high-capacity" in the Feinstein bill.
> 
> But, before any such legislation occurs, gun enthusiasts are scouring the nation to get their hands on what could be some of the last manufactured PMAGs.


----------



## BUFF

_One Million Magpul AR-15 Magazines On Backorder

According to the gun review site, "Haus of Guns," backorders for the Magpul AR-15 30-round magazine ("PMAG") have surpassed one million.

In a Facebook post dated today, January 9, Haus of Guns writes the following:

"Had breakfast with a buddy who has reasonably close ties to the Magpul family. Word is the great PMAG panic backorder of 2012/13 has topped 1 million at Magpul HQ."

Magpul is a designer and manufacturer of firearms accessories. The PMAG is one of their most popular products. It is a 30-round magazine designed for the AR-15 semi-automatic rifle.

Sales of firearms, ammunition and firearms accessories have surged in recent weeks over fears that the Obama administration will soon implement stricter gun laws.

Dianne Fenstien (D-Calif.) plans on introducing legislation that would ban military-style weapons and high-capacity magazines.

Because the PMAG holds 30 rounds, it would fall under the definition of "high-capacity" in the Feinstein bill.

But, before any such legislation occurs, gun enthusiasts are scouring the nation to get their hands on what could be some of the last manufactured PMAGs. _

I know where there are skids of these things being made.......... 5.66, 6.8 and 7.62


----------



## BPS#1

> I know where there are skids of these things being made...


I know you do, thats the reason I posted the story.

Now if only it would snow enough I could afford a rifle and a box of mags.


----------



## BPS#1

I'm assuming the bottom pic is the IL, NY etc state legal 10 round mags?


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1562883 said:


> I'm assuming the bottom pic is the IL, NY etc state legal 10 round mags?


It's the 20rd 7.62


----------



## BUFF

Well it appears Andy is going to have a dry day while watching the Donkeys on Saturday....stupid jet stream.


----------



## stang2244

I can see having to throw some ice melt down tomorrow night with as cold as its gonna be til Tues.


----------



## BUFF

Hey Koolaid is it snow up there, it sure was dark to the north and west of me at sunrise this am.


----------



## RamPainting LLC

Snows falling 1-2" an hour, time to get rolling Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

RamPainting said:


> Snows falling 1-2" an hour, time to get rolling Thumbs Up


Got some flurry action that started about 9am.

Hey where did you buy you Western, how much and did you have it installed ?


----------



## RamPainting LLC

Colorado truck equipment and parts in Commerce city, they matched the internet price of Central Parts Warehouse where I usually buy my parts from. Plow was $5300 and labor was like $500 if I recall ?


----------



## BUFF

Nice to know, I'd like to know what you think of it at the end of the season, I'm thinking about going to a V next year if I have the fun tickets to spend.


----------



## BPS#1

NWS kinda missed the whole 1'' thing. 


Hooking up plow to go have at it.


----------



## BUFF

Well that was a waste of time...........


----------



## BPS#1

Andy froze the boys sitting in the stands for nothing.


----------



## BPS#1

The coldest night of the winter so far is tonight.
Could see -10.


----------



## BUFF

Right now I have 6*, this morning @ 4am it was-3*.
Had no snow at home, south Longmont had 1-2", and Niwot was about 1-2" too. Odd storm with thin bands of snow, kind of like summer rain showers. Plowed 4 and shoveled 2, not a great money maker but it paid.


----------



## stang2244

That game ******* depressed me. So disappointed. 

Did you get snow today David or last night?


----------



## BPS#1

Dave the storm did have bands. 

We were in the maybe we might possibly get 1'' forecast. 

NWS went with 1 to 3 just in case but if you read their forecast discussion they didn't think we'd see much. 
Wunderground had 1 to 4. 

Ended up getting 3 to 4 in a matter of hours once it started snowing.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1564972 said:


> That game ******* depressed me. So disappointed.
> 
> Did you get snow today David or last night?


Got it last night down south, all day it's been snowing on and off at home and maybe got an inch. I've got a church which is my most southern customer so I'll be up early to make sure everything is ok. I hope it's at least a Shovel/Salt call.....


----------



## PatrickC

*Wow*

Pretty scary what is going on with the climate.........
http://www.cnn.com/2013/01/13/us/great-lakes-low-water/index.html?iref=allsearch


----------



## BPS#1

I honored me some elk tonight too. But not quite like this.

MAN WHAT IS WRONG WITH YA'LL IN CO?

lol

The elk was honored with a makeshift memorial of candles, songs and stories.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/01/0...e-in-colorado/?intcmp=obnetwork#ixzz2I0lhoAXk


----------



## stang2244

While Boulder is technically part of Colorado, the rest of us in the state can't be held accountable for their ridiculous behavior.


----------



## BPS#1

stang2244;1566832 said:


> While Boulder is technically part of Colorado, the rest of us in the state can't be held accountable for their ridiculous behavior.


We understand...... we got Laramie and Jackson hole.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1566832 said:


> While Boulder is technically part of Colorado, the rest of us in the state can't be held accountable for their ridiculous behavior.


Boulder in the 70's and early 80's was a much different place than it is today, it was invaded/infected by Cali in the mid 80's then the rest of the 2ssholes showed up. I went to Boulder High and stayed in the general area till '84 then GTFO when it went from cool to weird.


----------



## BUFF

*Pro Green Xpo*

So guys does it make any difference what day we go to the Pro Green show? Personally Thursday would be a better day day but I can do Wednesday. 
Wanna meet up on the north end of Denver and run down in 1 truck? 
Say 9am then head down we could do the shown then get some lunch @ Bubba Gumps which is across the street of the Convention Center. Here's their menu http://www.bubbagump.com/assets/menus/denver.pdf , they do offer Chicken Sandwiches, Burgers and salads for those who don't eat shrimp cocktail, shrimp gumbo, shrimp k bobs, shrimp and red beans, shrimp creole, BBQ shrimp, shrimp salad and so on......................


----------



## stang2244

Thursday is also better for me, but could swing Wednesday if necessary. Timing sounds good, could I meet whoever comes down from the north at 104th & I25 @ the best buy? I just figure then I don't have to back track to hwy 7... Let me know.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1566870 said:


> Thursday is also better for me, but could swing Wednesday if necessary. Timing sounds good, could I meet whoever comes down from the north at 104th & I25 @ the best buy? I just figure then I don't have to back track to hwy 7... Let me know.


Andy all that would work for me,


----------



## stang2244

Sounds good, David. We'll see what Paul thinks about Thursday.


----------



## PatrickC

Thursday would work for me I can ride train down wool woooo chuga chugga


----------



## BPS#1

Thursday is what I've been planning on. 

Bubba Gumps is good for me. 

The supervisor wants to tag along so there will be two of us.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1566939 said:


> Thursday is what I've been planning on.
> 
> Bubba Gumps is good for me.
> 
> The supervisor wants to tag along so there will be two of us.


You want to meet at the Berthoud exit (X 250), there's a park and ride on the south east side of the Hwy you can leave your ride there and we'll ride down to meet up with Andy.

Be there about 8:30a.


----------



## BPS#1

OK, see ya then.

I know where thats at, I had to pull in there late one night many years ago to change a flat tire on the trailer.


----------



## BPS#1

So being at Pro Green got me to thinking about this ....... again.

I'm always looking for ways to up productivity and cut down on expenses. Cutting down on drama and bad attitude is always a good thing too.

I've been looking at this for the last hour.
http://noahmowingsystem.com/
Several vids on their farcebook page.
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Noah-Mowing-System/157161567637123

And they are spendy. But I believe it'd be worth it, if for example because of this thing I did not hire a part timer to help trim at my complexes.









So Dave do you think you could build one of these and same me some money?


----------



## BPS#1

I just looked, my part timer cost me around $5500 for 2012.

IF, HUGE IF this thing worked as advertised I can see a massive savings, going straight to my pocket.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1569301 said:


> So being at Pro Green got me to thinking about this ....... again.
> 
> I'm always looking for ways to up productivity and cut down on expenses. Cutting down on drama and bad attitude is always a good thing too.
> 
> I've been looking at this for the last hour.
> http://noahmowingsystem.com/
> Several vids on their farcebook page.
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Noah-Mowing-System/157161567637123
> 
> And they are spendy. But I believe it'd be worth it, if for example because of this thing I did not hire a part timer to help trim at my complexes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Dave do you think you could build one of these and same me some money?


Uh no don't have an interest, I'm in plow plow and Blazer mode these daze.



BPS#1;1569309 said:


> I just looked, my part timer cost me around $5500 for 2012.
> 
> IF, HUGE IF this thing worked as advertised I can see a massive savings, going straight to my pocket.


If your pocket run out of room I'm sure I can handle the overflow


----------



## BPS#1

Sheeeeeeeeet.



I was thinking on the way home I gotta figure out if my garage would hold a CNC machine and then learn how to run it. 
Then I could subcontract work during the winter months.

Wouldn't have to haul crude oil then.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1569341 said:


> Sheeeeeeeeet.
> 
> I was thinking on the way home I gotta figure out if my garage would hold a CNC machine and then learn how to run it.
> Then I could subcontract work during the winter months.
> 
> Wouldn't have to haul crude oil then.


You'd be better off growing pot at your uncles place, it is legal in Colorado, my goody two shoes wife wont let me......


----------



## BPS#1

What happens in the man shop stays in the man shop.................. riiiiiight?????


lol


----------



## BPS#1

Heres whats got to be a vintage Hiniker.

It does not have a trip edge, and in my opinion the guy is over priced.

http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/tld/3538676711.html


----------



## stang2244

I feel like those attachments are good in theory, but there are so many unique situations with trimming that you need to have a guy with a trimmer to do an effective and satisfactory job.


----------



## BPS#1

Oh yeah, I don't expect to eliminate a hand trimmer completely.
Just that it would help enough I could eliminate my part time position.


----------



## stang2244

Got ya. I thought you were hoping to eliminate the need for a trimmer entirely.


----------



## BPS#1

stang2244;1569443 said:


> Got ya. I thought you were hoping to eliminate the need for a trimmer entirely.


Hell yeah, but thats not reality.


----------



## BPS#1

With google's new sat views there is some pretty good high def views available.

Heres a screen shot of the complexes I have. In going over the properties now that I've had a full season to maintain them 
I can see how one of these trimmers would save a lot of man hours as long as they work the way the manufacture claims.


----------



## BUFF

Man there's a lot of sidewalks in those places...........


----------



## BPS#1

Yes there is. 

And there is a major amount of trimming in the summer.


At the one location we do their stairs, other wise all we do is plow.


----------



## BUFF

65 degrees on Wednesday, holy crap we'll be aerating and spreading Pre-EM in February........


----------



## BPS#1

Jan sure looks like a one plow event and done, kind of month.

2011 the last snow for the winter was in march.
2012 the last was in Feb.
2013 the last in Jan????????? holy carp


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1571787 said:


> Jan sure looks like a one plow event and done, kind of month.
> 
> 2011 the last snow for the winter was in march.
> 2012 the last was in Feb.
> 2013 the last in Jan????????? holy carp


It's done and we are screwed this summer, no water.


----------



## BPS#1

The mountains have gotten feet of snow, but it may not be enough.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1571803 said:


> The mountains have gotten feet of snow, but it may not be enough.


Snow pack is sub 70% for us, time to sell fire mitigation and water wise landscape feature/irrigation cause the grass will turn brown.


----------



## BPS#1

Its all falling in russia.

http://rt.com/news/winter-snow-russia-weather-275/


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1571821 said:


> Its all falling in russia.
> 
> http://rt.com/news/winter-snow-russia-weather-275/


"мой друг", that's yes my friend in Russian......


----------



## PatrickC

Ski areas report 11 to 20% downturn in business this year over last. Drought tolerant water sipping landscape will b the place to focus this year. It will be interesting seeing hoa`s try to enforce green grass and residents saying they can't afford what it will cost, Long range the forecasts showing a very similar pattern to last year ie; Heat Fast and early in spring. Fire danger is gonna b extreme and there isn't that much water to fight a potential widespread fire outbreak ,so it will be very interesting to see how things shape up. My bet is around Feb 15 th on the ground and starting season last year it was March 1 but what will we b focusing on remains the $2 Dollar question


----------



## ByDesign

Is this ever going to change? Im about to go into landscape mode.


----------



## stang2244

Funny you say that, I was at a customers trimming shrubs today and had a few other calls for the same. I'll be in landscape mode again tomorrow. We gotta get it when we can....


----------



## PatrickC

*Same*

Sprinkler repairs yesterday tmrw fencing and cutting trees


----------



## BUFF

Been bidding summer work and emailing out lawn-care contracts. 

There's a puney chance for snow Tuesday night:laughing:, like it's going to stick.

I'd sure be nice if the ice came off, at least I can go fishing........


----------



## ByDesign

Well, I bit the bullet and started scheduling meeting with clients/potential clients. Im going to try and get a huge backlog of work started early. Last year the most I could get was about 6 weeks out.


----------



## BUFF

We've all heard/know our heavy snow months are yet to come but I sure we all remember last spring was dry and summer came in blazing.
If Snow Pack does't catch up it's going to be a brown/slow summer.


----------



## LoneCowboy

man, it's dry as hell out there. Was out all day yesterday watering trees at my place. Honestly I should have just turned on the damn system, watered for a few days and blown it out again, would be easier and less time

You might suggest that to a few places

it's freaking DRY

ain't going to be no landscaping work, ain't going to be no water.


----------



## ByDesign

LoneCowboy;1576267 said:


> man, it's dry as hell out there. Was out all day yesterday watering trees at my place. Honestly I should have just turned on the damn system, watered for a few days and blown it out again, would be easier and less time
> 
> You might suggest that to a few places
> 
> it's freaking DRY
> 
> ain't going to be no landscaping work, ain't going to be no water.


I disagree. Focus your business in different aspects of the industry. Fire mitigation and xeriscape are what its going to be about this year. Just because its a bad snow/rain year doesn't mean people want their homes to look like ****, there will be plenty of work, just might be changing the scope a bit.

ByDesign


----------



## PatrickC

Change of focus a little but hoa`s won't let dead grass slide to easy so I'm buying popcorn to watch what will b a better show than jersey shore. Some people will not go for xeriscape some will, some will water without a care til the water is locked out or gone, gotta get some butter for my popcorn see ya.....


----------



## ByDesign

Currently snowing at my place, calling for 1-3" with bands up to 5". I doubt ill see much, plow is hooked up though! Thumbs Up



pray for snow!!


----------



## stang2244

Comin down heavy, only sticking to grass so far.


----------



## BPS#1

We got enough to make black ice.

I don't think the forecast holds much more for us.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1579441 said:


> Currently snowing at my place, calling for 1-3" with bands up to 5". I doubt ill see much, plow is hooked up though! Thumbs Up
> 
> pray for snow!!


 Ah man............. hooking up the plow will be the death of the storm :crying:



stang2244;1579460 said:


> Comin down heavy, only sticking to grass so far.


Had a solid 1" down by Niwot, 20miles north nada......it's like I live in the banana belt of the front range.



BPS#1;1579519 said:


> We got enough to make black ice.
> 
> I don't think the forecast holds much more for us.


It's too easy, so I'll pass on this one Kool Aid

This is what NOAA's saying, not sure what to think about.


----------



## ByDesign

Meh, I was able to plow one account.


----------



## stang2244

Where are you at Bydesign?


----------



## ByDesign

Downtown area and surrounding


----------



## ByDesign

I was able to hit all but 2 accounts. Prob about 2-3" in Denver.


----------



## BUFF

Not much to speak of, 1-2" depending on what exposure you're on.
Only plowed 3 and shoveled 1, easy money.......just not much of it.:laughing:


----------



## stang2244

Pretty solid day of work. Didnt hit everything but still pretty productive. This storm wore me out for some reason. Felt good to get out and do something though.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1580750 said:


> This storm wore me out for some reason.


Have you been experiencing hot flashes or bloating


----------



## stang2244

Haha funny funny. Well ya see, I do a LOT of hand shoveling when I'm helping out with the residentials. But so what if I am experiencing a little bloating hahaha!!


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1580765 said:


> Haha funny funny. Well ya see, I do a LOT of hand shoveling when I'm helping out with the residentials. But so what if I am experiencing a little bloating hahaha!!


It thinks a combination of everyone seems to be sick and this 1-2 piss ant events aren't worth getting fired up for. I know I didn't really want to go out cause I knew a few of my accounts would need to be serviced and minimal money to be made.
I'd like to see a cycle of weather system's roll through every 2-3 days dumping 4-6" overnight and another 4-6" during the day for the next month. Then I'd be fired up cause it's be winter!


----------



## BPS#1

Went out this morning.............. skunk out.


I guess we got another .5 this afternoon around dark.
I'll roll into town in the morning to hit 2 sidewalks and one complex entrance on a hill with some ice melt.


----------



## famlawn

We are going into our 7th year doing lawn service. But this is our 1st winter doing residential snow service. Learning a lot. Can you guys offer any advice...

#1) We have a 2" dispatch for the majority of our customers, but we also offer a option where we go out for every snow. For most of the storms this season, including the last one on 1/29, I determined it wasn't over 2" (reason is based a lot on #2 below). The snow depth can vary, even on the same street. Some customers have said they are fine doing it themselves when its less than 2". However, each time we have another small storm this season we are getting more people calling to switch their accounts for us to come even under 2". Based on this I'm worried we haven't been meeting expectations and people have been expecting us to come shovel...either they had actually had 2" at their house, or people just look out and expect service even though it might be something like 1.5". *How do you guys determine if you will dispatch the crews on these small storms?*

#2) Finding reliable help. This is a seasonal, every once-in-a-while type work. So we only have a few guys from our lawn mowing crews that haven't found a winter job that we trust to drive trucks and the atv. The other guys are basically randoms who we call the night before it snows and ask them if they can shovel and if they can meet at 4am to get started. Basically, during these small storms, part of what goes into my thinking of whether I will call it 2" or 1.5" is that it takes a lot of effort to get everyone to work at 4am. You have to call, worry they wont come, and then I feel some obligation that I have to pay them if they come all the way to work at 4am. But then what if it really is only 1.5" and the customers didn't want us to come. What if the snow never even sticks to the ground and now i have 10 guys who came all the way to work and are ready to get paid? Maybe I'm being to sentimental...its business, right? Maybe I should just get guys to work to cover my own ass, and worry less about the trouble them might experience if i tell them nevermind, go home. Thoughts on this?* How do you guys handle the number of people you call when we expect a small storm?*

Thanks!


----------



## BUFF

famlawn;1582284 said:


> We are going into our 7th year doing lawn service. But this is our 1st winter doing residential snow service. Learning a lot. Can you guys offer any advice...
> 
> #1) We have a 2" dispatch for the majority of our customers, but we also offer a option where we go out for every snow. For most of the storms this season, including the last one on 1/29, I determined it wasn't over 2" (reason is based a lot on #2 below). The snow depth can vary, even on the same street. Some customers have said they are fine doing it themselves when its less than 2". However, each time we have another small storm this season we are getting more people calling to switch their accounts for us to come even under 2". Based on this I'm worried we haven't been meeting expectations and people have been expecting us to come shovel...either they had actually had 2" at their house, or people just look out and expect service even though it might be something like 1.5". *How do you guys determine if you will dispatch the crews on these small storms?*
> 
> #2) Finding reliable help. This is a seasonal, every once-in-a-while type work. So we only have a few guys from our lawn mowing crews that haven't found a winter job that we trust to drive trucks and the atv. The other guys are basically randoms who we call the night before it snows and ask them if they can shovel and if they can meet at 4am to get started. Basically, during these small storms, part of what goes into my thinking of whether I will call it 2" or 1.5" is that it takes a lot of effort to get everyone to work at 4am. You have to call, worry they wont come, and then I feel some obligation that I have to pay them if they come all the way to work at 4am. But then what if it really is only 1.5" and the customers didn't want us to come. What if the snow never even sticks to the ground and now i have 10 guys who came all the way to work and are ready to get paid? Maybe I'm being to sentimental...its business, right? Maybe I should just get guys to work to cover my own ass, and worry less about the trouble them might experience if i tell them nevermind, go home. Thoughts on this?* How do you guys handle the number of people you call when we expect a small storm?*
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome to the roller coaster ride / **** Show......
Always have a contract in place that spells out the scope of the service, triggers, special requests or hazards. If a customer whats to modify the service/trigger after the contract has been signed off make a revision to the contract and have them sign it again. 
Give your guys a route to follow, they should have a route sheet that tells what the site needs service wise (check boxes work pretty good) and they should keep track of when they were on site. Anything out of the normal during the site visit should be documented on the route sheet too, you'll want it when your customer calls.

Don't over sell and grow wisely, some day we may actually get a "real" winter and you can find yourself over committed and pissing off customers.
Never bank on revenue from snow work, it's too sporadic.

*1, Adhere to the contract, if it says 2" then it's 2". Most cities have a ordinance that covers when snow needs to be cleared off of sidewalks. My in town resi's are set up for 1" triggers which co-insides with the city ordinance. 
The fluctuation of accumulation is a byproduct of mother natures discretion, there's no way around it. 
I run solo but have a shoveler that drives to the sites in his own ride. I shoot my guy a text when the snow starts telling him to be on standby, once I decide to go out I text him again telling him what's going on. As things change I call to tell him whats up and adjustments are made. The key thing for my situation is being in communication. 
Also for the small storms like we've gotten I've been doing my own shoveling, I only use him for storms 4" or more.

*2, Good reliable help is a struggle, in my case my I've known my shoveler for a long time. He has a day job so he's not counting on the work and we work around his job. This may sound like a pain in the @$$ put it works and he's good.
In your situation I'm sure you have some guys that are self sufficient and those that need to have an eye kept on them. I'd decide who works based on there ability's and productivity, the other guys are'nt called until they're absolutely needed. 
When you get into a situation were guys have showed up and the snow peters out look at it as a rain out day in the summer and send them home. It may sound harsh but as you said it's a business.You might consider taking them to breakfast to keep the peace or something along those lines.

Keep in mind it's your business, your employees and your customers, what works for others may not work for you. There's multiple ways to accomplish any task, it's up to you to figure out what works best for you and your resources at the end of the day.


----------



## famlawn

Buff, thanks for the reply there is some good advice there. I guess my main issue was in determining what 2" actually is. I mean, its not exact. Some people could have exactly 1.75" and the neighbor could have 2.25". I've been unsure if I should lean on the side of, "lets go make some money", or "its not enough, why bother getting up at 3am". As I write that the answer should probably be go make the money haha.


----------



## BUFF

famlawn;1583060 said:


> Buff, thanks for the reply there is some good advice there. I guess my main issue was in determining what 2" actually is. I mean, its not exact. Some people could have exactly 1.75" and the neighbor could have 2.25". I've been unsure if I should lean on the side of, "lets go make some money", or "its not enough, why bother getting up at 3am". As I write that the answer should probably be go make the money haha.


I wouldn't sweat the .250", if your customer bust your stones over it then they either get dropped or put to the back end of the route. 
Snow depth can be a subjective call and argued, you're the "professional" and this is why your customers came to you.


----------



## stang2244

BUFF;1583135 said:


> I wouldn't sweat the .250", if your customer bust your stones over it then they either get dropped or put to the back end of the route.
> Snow depth can be a subjective call and argued, you're the "professional" and this is why your customers came to you.


Couldn't agree more. You can't go around and measure every property for the trigger. It comes down to your judgement.


----------



## BUFF

Long-term forecast has us getting snow (40% chance) next Sat/Sun, should be interesting to see how many times they adjust it between now and then......


----------



## famlawn

BUFF;1583135 said:


> I wouldn't sweat the .250", if your customer bust your stones over it then they either get dropped or put to the back end of the route.
> Snow depth can be a subjective call and argued, you're the "professional" and this is why your customers came to you.


I think the answer is in the way you put it:
Don't sweat the .25" - meaning all you guys are going out to work, rather than..
Don't sweat the .25" - stay inside and chill.

Thanks guys


----------



## BUFF

famlawn;1583477 said:


> I think the answer is in the way you put it:
> *Don't sweat the .25" - meaning all you guys are going out to work, rather than..*
> .
> 
> Thanks guys


Thumbs Up payup


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1583135 said:


> I wouldn't sweat the .250", if your customer bust your stones over it then they either get dropped or put to the back end of the route.
> Snow depth can be a subjective call and argued, you're the "professional" and this is why your customers came to you.





BUFF;1583240 said:


> Long-term forecast has us getting snow (40% chance) next Sat/Sun, should be interesting to see how many times they adjust it between now and then......


To answer the question of when do you roll on the trigger..............
Because of the uncertainty of the amount as was mentioned I usually roll around 1.5'' when the customer asks for a 2'' trigger.
None of my customers are so anal as to be out measuring the snow fall to try and weasel out of a payment for services.
Besides the wind blows a lot in WY. We can have bare ground and 4' over 5".

As for next sat, thats nice they are that optimistic. My weather bug from the Weather Channel says 60% tonight.
I've seen so many times when they have a super high chance like this, 10 days out and the following day its 0% chance.
They go by the models they use and if a model farts the chance jumps up...... and then falls right back down.
I'm not making any plans until closer to the time. 
Now if on wed and thurs next week it looks like some thing is going to happen then I'll start calling my shovelers.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1583580 said:


> As for next sat, thats nice they are that optimistic. My weather bug from the Weather Channel says 60% tonight.
> I've seen so many times when they have a super high chance like this, 10 days out and the following day its 0% chance.
> They go by the models they use and if a model farts the chance jumps up...... and then falls right back down.
> I'm not making any plans until closer to the time.
> Now if on wed and thurs next week it looks like some thing is going to happen then I'll start calling my shovelers.


Just for ****'s and grins I'm going to keep tabs on how this fore-cast pans out over the week. This would almost be "pool" worthy for a couple mile stones: highest fore-casted percentage of snow, highest fore-casted accumulation.


----------



## BPS#1

Going by previous experience I'm not willing to put any thing in the pool yet. 
I think its a 50/50 and as such its a 50/50 to loose my axx on a bet. Either way.

NWS has this to say.


> ON THURSDAY...THE FLOW ALOFT BECOMES MORE SOUTHWESTERLY IN
> RESPONSE TO THE APPROACHING STRONGER SHORTWAVE TROUGH. THE
> TROUGH THEN DEEPENS THROUGH FRIDAY WITH BOTH THE GFS AND ECMWF
> CLOSING OFF AN UPPER LOW OVER UTAH OR ARIZONA BY 00Z SATURDAY.
> THE 12Z ECMWF IS SLIGHTLY FASTER AND FURTHER NORTH WITH THE
> CLOSED LOW THAN THE GFS. CLOUDS WILL INCREASE OVER THE CWA
> THURSDAY AND FRIDAY AND RAIN OR SNOW SHOWERS WILL DEVELOP THURSDAY
> NIGHT AND FRIDAY MAINLY WEST OF THE LARAMIE RANGE. HAVE BUMPED
> UP POPS FOR THAT PART OF THE CWA THURSDAY NIGHT AND FRIDAY. THE
> STORM WILL CONTINUE TO MOVE SLOWLY EAST THOUGH NEXT WEEKEND AND
> MAY PRODUCE A GOOD CHANCE OF SNOW FOR THE CWA.


Looking at the forecast temps.......... I'd say its a better chance of rain or freezing rain than snow.
Of course thats subject to change too. Day time highs in the 40s, night time lows only to 20......
The sun is moving higher in the sky and getting a lot more direct heat on the ground than in Dec.
Until either the night time lows drop over the period, or the day time highs I don't think we are looking good for a big accumulation.


----------



## BPS#1

On the subject of snow or the lack of it................. I started refresher training on crude hauling yesterday.

Its just like riding a bike, who knew?


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1583622 said:


> Its just like riding a bike, who knew?


Or drinking coffee and eating doughnuts in a truck stop........:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

Silly man, you don't do that in the truck stop.

You do that driving down the road. The donut glaze on the steering wheel gets real sticky and gives you a good grip when bouncing down those very rough oil field lease roads.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1583678 said:


> Silly man, you don't do that in the truck stop.
> 
> You do that driving down the road. The donut glaze on the steering wheel gets real sticky and gives you a good grip when bouncing down those very rough oil field lease roads.


*BAH HA HA*


----------



## BUFF

BUFF;1583240 said:


> Long-term forecast has us getting snow (40% chance) next Sat/Sun, should be interesting to see how many times they adjust it between now and then......


We're at 50% with 1"accumulation, what will it be tomorrow.......


----------



## BPS#1

Weather channel has it up to 70% now for sat.
Along with the day time high and low for sat dropping.

NWS is a whole lot more conservative with their forecast.


> STILL A WAYS OUT TIME-WISE
> A RETURN TO WINTER-LIKE CONDITIONS FOR NEXT WEEKEND LOOKING A
> DECENT BET.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1584807 said:


> Weather channel has it up to 70% now for sat.
> Along with the day time high and low for sat dropping.
> 
> NWS is a whole lot more conservative with their forecast.


Weather Underground is where I'm watching for this exercise, since I posted last night they've up'd the anti. 
I'll check them again tonight to see how much they're calling for then.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1584814 said:


> Weather Underground is where I'm watching for this exercise, since I posted last night they've up'd the anti.
> I'll check them again tonight to see how much they're calling for then.


Saturday
Mostly cloudy with a chance of snow. High of 27F with a windchill as low as 10F. Breezy. Winds from the NE at 15 to 20 mph. Chance of snow 40% with accumulations up to 1 in. possible.

Saturday Night
Overcast with a chance of snow. Fog overnight. Low of 18F with a windchill as low as 1F. Breezy. Winds from the North at 20 to 25 mph. Chance of snow 70% with heavy snow possible.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1584822 said:


> Saturday
> Mostly cloudy with a chance of snow. High of 27F with a windchill as low as 10F. Breezy. Winds from the NE at 15 to 20 mph. Chance of snow 40% with accumulations up to 1 in. possible.
> 
> Saturday Night
> Overcast with a chance of snow. Fog overnight. Low of 18F with a windchill as low as 1F. Breezy. Winds from the North at 20 to 25 mph. Chance of snow 70% with heavy snow possible.


Yep............. that's the lieThumbs Up


----------



## LoneCowboy

Paul,

how are you doing crude hauling and snow removal/running your business?

don't they work all the time?
how do you get off (work, perverts) if it snows?

are you even restarting your lawn business in the "spring"?


----------



## BUFF

Work perverts?


----------



## LoneCowboy

R.I.F.

reading is fundamental

work, you perverts


----------



## BPS#1

LoneCowboy;1584877 said:


> Paul,
> 
> how are you doing crude hauling and snow removal/running your business?
> 
> don't they work all the time?
> how do you get off (work, perverts) if it snows?
> 
> are you even restarting your lawn business in the "spring"?


I am a weather dependent part time relief driver. lol
Heck of a job description.

I'm working for the guy I was working for when I last drove.
I explained my situation to him and hes cool with that. 
I told him that some times I might drive a couple weeks straight and then depending on the weather be off for a week.
And in the summer months I only have to drive a minimum of one day a month to stay active in their system.
Come next fall I can just go right into picking up more shifts.

It doesn't seem that there will be any shortage of oil to haul any time soon. So this works well in my favor.

I've got the same three large complexes under contract that I had last year, so the answer to your question is yes.


----------



## BPS#1

Brian here is a post where I posted aerials of the 3 complexes in case you missed it.

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1569583&postcount=4840


----------



## BUFF

BUFF;1583240 said:


> Long-term forecast has us getting snow (40% chance) next Sat/Sun, should be interesting to see how many times they adjust it between now and then......





BUFF;1584440 said:


> We're at 50% with 1"accumulation, what will it be tomorrow.......


They're feeling pretty confident........


----------



## BPS#1

They are quite confident. 
Already issuing a special weather alert.


----------



## stang2244

Never seen you two this excited a week out.....


----------



## BPS#1

I'm usually the one being made fun of for being to optimistic.


----------



## BPS#1

Well for this far north the chances are dropping like the proverbial rock. NWS even cancelled our severe weather alert for the weekend.



> MODEL TRENDS ARE SLOWER WITH THE ADVANCEMENT OF AN UPPER LEVEL LOW
> LATE THIS WEEK INTO THE WEEKEND. BASED ON LATEST GFS AND EC FRIDAY
> SHOULD REMAIN DRY WITH INCREASING CLOUD COVER. COULD SEE SOME SNOW
> INTO THE SIERRA MADRE AND SNOWY RANGES FRIDAY BUT THE MAIN CHANCES
> LOOK TO HOLD OFF UNTIL FRIDAY NIGHT. LOWERED POPS ACROSS THE PLAINS
> FRIDAY NIGHT GIVEN THE SLOWER MODEL SOLUTIONS. LOTS OF UNCERTAINLY
> INTO SATURDAY AND SUNDAY WITH CHANCES OF PRECIPITATION. LATEST MODEL
> RUNS ARE NOT ONLY SLOWER BUT SLIGHTLY FARTHER SOUTH. THE SOUTHERN
> SOLUTIONS WOULD KEEP ANY CHANCES FOR SIGNIFICANT SNOW SOUTH OF THE
> FORECAST AREA. ACTUALLY THE 00Z GFS PRODUCES VERY LITTLE
> PRECIPITATION ANYWHERE ACROSS THE ROCKIES AS IT SHOWS THE NORTHERN
> STREAM BECOMING THE DOMINATE PLAYER WITH THE UPPER LOW OVER THE
> SOUTHWEST CONUS BEING VERY DISORGANIZED.


Wunderground even has us at a mere 50% chance of 1''. 
Holy cow, we'll be in the big money now.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1585426 said:


> Never seen you two this excited a week out.....





BPS#1;1585433 said:


> I'm usually the one being made fun of for being to optimistic.


Not excited at all, merely keeping track of the fodder being fore-casted.......it's part of a "Master Plan".Thumbs Up


----------



## BPS#1

This morning and afternoon not looking so good.................. tonight NWS feeling confident again.


lmao, weather guessers


----------



## BUFF

BUFF;1584440 said:


> We're at 50% with 1"accumulation, what will it be tomorrow.......





BUFF;1585386 said:


> They're feeling pretty confident........


Looks like confidence level is starting to slide..........


----------



## BUFF

BUFF;1583240 said:


> Long-term forecast has us getting snow (40% chance) next Sat/Sun, should be interesting to see how many times they adjust it between now and then......





BUFF;1584440 said:


> We're at 50% with 1"accumulation, what will it be tomorrow.......:





BUFF;1585386 said:


> They're feeling pretty confident........





BUFF;1586368 said:


> Looks like confidence level is starting to slide..........:


Storm is set to hit Sunday (50%) into Monday (40%), accumulations are at 2".
Any predictions what it will be tomorrow........


----------



## BPS#1

The way the predictions have been all over the dang map I'd suggest drinking another favorite beverage and continue to monitor the situation.


----------



## stang2244

I'd like a scenario that goes like this----

Partial plow/salt Saturday night/Sunday morning

Full plow/salt Sunday night/Monday morning

In reality, I'll just be happy if we get to go do some work either night!


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1587721 said:


> The way the predictions have been all over the dang map I'd suggest drinking another favorite beverage and continue to monitor the situation.


Translation: Crack open a 750ml of Crown and watch Loonie Tunes...........



stang2244;1587733 said:


> I'd like a scenario that goes like this----
> 
> Partial plow/salt Saturday night/Sunday morning
> 
> Full plow/salt Sunday night/Monday morning
> 
> In reality, I'll just be happy if we get to go do some work either night!


Saturday night is off the table, a couple friends and I are taking our boys to Monster Jam at the Pesi Center.

Full rounds Sunday am-pm, partial on Monday, but not holding my breath.

Got 2 summer contracts returned/signed today. the past week or so has me thinking about the steady months when you actually have a schedule.

Also booked a fishing trip for August, heading out of Gloucester Mass for 2 1/2 days on the water. Going for Blue Fin Tuna, Cod, Haddock, Strippers and Shark.


----------



## BPS#1

I bet you didn't tell the ball and chain about the strippers????


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1587746 said:


> I bet you didn't tell the ball and chain about the strippers????


Stupid spell check.............


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1587753 said:


> Stupid spell check.............


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

The current guess is 5 to 12 for us. 
Along with high wind. Its been a few years since we've gotten a blizzard, spring 09.



> AREAS EAST OF THE LARAMIE RANGE MOST LIKELY WILL SEE
> WIDESPREAD MODERATE TO HEAVY SNOW SATURDAY NIGHT THROUGH SUNDAY
> MORNING.
> 
> SOME LOCATIONS IN THE SOUTHERN NEBRASKA PANHANDLE AND ALONG THE
> INTERSTATE 80 CORRIDOR FROM PINE BLUFFS TO RAWLINS WILL SEE
> SIGNIFICANT ACCUMULATIONS...WITH OVER A FOOT OF SNOW IN THE
> HIGHER ELEVATIONS. LOWER ELEVATIONS COULD SEE 5 TO 10 INCHES OF
> SNOW FALL...ESPECIALLY THE SOUTHERN NEBRASKA PANHANDLE INCLUDING
> THE CITIES OF SIDNEY...KIMBALL AND SCOTTSBLUFF. STRONG NORTHERLY
> WINDS COULD GUST AS HIGH AS 50 MPH...CREATING SIGNIFICANT BLOWING
> SNOW AND NEAR BLIZZARD CONDITIONS IN THE NEBRASKA PANHANDLE AND
> PORTIONS OF EXTREME SOUTHEAST WYOMING. THERE IS STILL UNCERTAINTY
> AS TO THE EXACT TRACK OF THE STORM SYSTEM AND THE LOCATION OF
> HEAVIEST SNOWFALL COULD CHANGE.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1587850 said:


> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> The current guess is 5 to 12 for us.
> Along with high wind. Its been a few years since we've gotten a blizzard, spring 09.


Blizzard.......oh no we better go to SAM's to stock up


----------



## ByDesign

Can anyone remember a winter as bad as this?


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1588678 said:


> Can anyone remember a winter as bad as this?


Not even close, pretty jacked up IMO.
Been seeing guys running around doing clean ups and installs.


----------



## BPS#1

I remember in the late 90s, 98/99 time frame when I was doing residential snow removal for lawn customers. 
Going out twice all winter for 2 2'' snow falls thinking to myself there is no way in heck I'd ever own a snow plow.
This happened two winters in a row.

Then you've got winters like 03 where we got 3' out of one storm that took days to get every one opened up because of all the drifting.

It sure varies a lot up here.


----------



## BPS#1

Can you imagine how folks in the east are going to be losing their minds over this type of forecast???

Up to TWO FEET of snow predicted this weekend in East Coast as region braces for powerful Nor'easter

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...egion-braces-coastal-storm.html#ixzz2KAl74c00


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1588810 said:


> Can you imagine how folks in the east are going to be losing their minds over this type of forecast???


Probabaly something like this:
School's have been canceled for Friday, grocery stores are cleaned out, generators are sold out and there's lines at gas stations.
Just saying.......................


----------



## BUFF

BUFF;1587710 said:


> Storm is set to hit Sunday (50%) into Monday (40%), accumulations are at 2".
> Any predictions what it will be tomorrow........


And the fore-cast has a twist........
Saturday is now the day (40%), up to 2" total and.........wait for it................Monday night now has another one coming through (40%) and up to 1". But wait............. Friday 2/15 is showing 40%, up to 1".


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1588930 said:


> Probabaly something like this:
> School's have been canceled for Friday, grocery stores are cleaned out, generators are sold out and there's lines at gas stations.
> Just saying.......................


You know it.

I was watching the Weather Channel last fall when the on air mouth piece was talking about weather in MN........ 20 degrees.... above 0 no less.

The comment went some thing like this.........."and in MN we have BITTERLY cold temps of 20 this morning as you wake up".

I was thought to myself, WTF do these people smoke that makes them so stupid?

Now 20 degrees in Key West could be called bitterly cold, but for MN in the fall?????????????????
Unreal.


----------



## fairrpe86

BUFF;1588723 said:


> Not even close, pretty jacked up IMO.
> Been seeing guys running around doing clean ups and installs.


Saw guys out fertilizing today down here.


----------



## BPS#1

fairrpe86;1589128 said:


> Saw guys out fertilizing today down here.


I'm not the most learned fertilizer guy around but wouldn't putting down chemical ferts this early be a waste of money????

Don't they have a shelf life once applied and could potentially be past their usefulness by the time the weather actually warms up enough for long enough to begin the growing season?


----------



## ByDesign

I plan on doing a sprinkler install Monday. I'm tired of winter not showing up, no matter what is going on with the weather, my guys are working.


----------



## ByDesign

I'll believe it when it's on the ground...


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1589138 said:


> I'm not the most learned fertilizer guy/QUOTE]
> 
> _"Most learned"_ WTH.......is that a Kentucky phrase?
> 
> 
> 
> ByDesign;1589187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll believe it when it's on the ground...
> 
> 
> 
> Accuweather blows and sucks at the same time, those no talent @$$ clowns couldn't get current conditions right if their lives depended on it.
> 
> Got just a trace last night by Niwot.
Click to expand...


----------



## ByDesign

What weather site are you guys using? I use a mix of the big 3 and find that none of them are ever correct.


----------



## stang2244

I also use a mix. Accuweather, weather underground, weather.gov, and 9news. They never agree.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1589551 said:


> What weather site are you guys using? I use a mix of the big 3 and find that none of them are ever correct.


NOAA and WeatherUnderground provide me with the fore-cast lies.Thumbs Up 
The best short term fore-cast comes from looking out the window.:laughing:

You'd think after being wrong so many times they'd be a little cautious in what they say and when they say it.


----------



## ByDesign

Man, i'm glad I didnt buy a new truck and new plow this year....ohh wait.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1589573 said:


> Man, i'm glad I didnt buy a new truck and new plow this year....ohh wait.


Yeah I remember you posting a pic of the PS dually and Boss plow.
It's always a gamble no matter what the timing is, you can't move forward without taking on some degree of risk. 
Who know's we could have a stellar March-April........


----------



## ByDesign

BUFF;1589586 said:


> Yeah I remember you posting a pic of the PS dually and Boss plow.
> It's always a gamble no matter what the timing is, you can't move forward without taking on some degree of risk.
> Who know's we could have a stellar March-April........


Yeah, I was able to pay cash for the set-up, so its not like im going to loose it, but ****...WTF. The boss hasn't even made me a dime yet! We can always hope, but with the warm winter we have had, I bet we get lots of rain, if we get moisture at all. Then we all can ***** about how the rain wont let us landscape!


----------



## ByDesign

hmmmm, I guess my choice vocabulary isn't appreciated on this site!


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1589591 said:


> Yeah, I was able to pay cash for the set-up, so its not like im going to loose it, but ****...WTF. The boss hasn't even made me a dime yet! We can always hope, but with the warm winter we have had, I bet we get lots of rain, if we get moisture at all. Then we all can ***** about how the rain wont let us landscape!


Cash is king and we'll never be happy with the weather.........



ByDesign;1589593 said:


> hmmmm, I guess my choice vocabulary isn't appreciated on this site!


And don't you for get it


----------



## ByDesign

Haha, well if it wont snow here...im taking off to Corona Pass and gonna go ride my sled.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1589608 said:


> Haha, well if it wont snow here...im taking off to Corona Pass and gonna go ride my sled.


Rabbit Ears and the Snowy Range have good snow.


----------



## ByDesign

Was @ RE last weekend, and snowy a few weeks ago. RE was great, snowy is in desperate need of snow. Its melting faster than they are getting it. At this rate, I bet the sled season has maybe another month.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1589676 said:


> Was @ RE last weekend, and snowy a few weeks ago. RE was great, snowy is in desperate need of snow. Its melting faster than they are getting it. At this rate, I bet the sled season has maybe another month.


I use this site to help decide where to ride http://www.wcc.nrcs.usda.gov/snow/ also SnoWest http://www.snowestonline.com/forum/ for ride reports.


----------



## LoneCowboy

BPS#1;1589138 said:


> I'm not the most learned fertilizer guy around but wouldn't putting down chemical ferts this early be a waste of money????
> 
> Don't they have a shelf life once applied and could potentially be past their usefulness by the time the weather actually warms up enough for long enough to begin the growing season?


yep, nitrogen is active in the soil for about 90 days. Which is why you don't fertilize til March/April

and you certainly don't want to green up the grass (if it warms up) cuz THERE IS NO ******* WATER.

you should follow these guys around and go steal their accounts since they are robbing them.


----------



## ByDesign

BUFF;1589695 said:


> I use this site to help decide where to ride http://www.wcc.nrcs.usda.gov/snow/ also SnoWest http://www.snowestonline.com/forum/ for ride reports.


I play around on those site quite a bit, I like to go chase fresh snow the older I get. Corona is nice because is a quick 1/2 day ride if there is some fresh. Always looking for people to sled with!


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1589763 said:


> I play around on those site quite a bit, I like to go chase fresh snow the older I get. Corona is nice because is a quick 1/2 day ride if there is some fresh. Always looking for people to sled with!


LOL.......1 epic day is better than several marginal days. The Snowies is the closest for me and it's always a spur of the moment decision.


----------



## BUFF

BUFF;1589036 said:


> And the fore-cast has a twist........
> Saturday is now the day (40%), up to 2" total and.........wait for it................Monday night now has another one coming through (40%) and up to 1". But wait............. Friday 2/15 is showing 40%, up to 1".


Saturday (70%) into Sunday (20%) is today's pick with a bonus round on Thursday (50%).
Morons.................


----------



## fairrpe86

Went out last night for a few hours. We were able to push some stuff down on the south end of town, mainly north facing if anything at all. Closer you got to 285 the less there was, unless you headed up the hill. Spent the majority of my time sanding. Hope we get a descent event out of this weekends storm.


----------



## mjstef

MASSACHUSETTS -- Governor Deval Patrick declared a state of emergency and banned cars from the road beginning at 4 p.m. today, as a blizzard approaches Massachusetts.

The travel ban applies to all roads in the entire state, according to Kurt Schwartz, director of the Massachusetts Emergency Management Agency (MEMA). The government will exempt itself from the ban.

*Citizens violating the travel ban could be arrested, jailed for ONE YEAR, and be fined $500.00.*

http://www.boston.com/metrodesk/201...zard-coming/lu16IdVkHUKvWpeDP5hf9K/story.html


----------



## BUFF

mjstef;1591189 said:


> MASSACHUSETTS -- Governor Deval Patrick declared a state of emergency and banned cars from the road beginning at 4 p.m. today, as a blizzard approaches Massachusetts.
> 
> The travel ban applies to all roads in the entire state, according to Kurt Schwartz, director of the Massachusetts Emergency Management Agency (MEMA). The government will exempt itself from the ban.
> 
> *Citizens violating the travel ban could be arrested, jailed for ONE YEAR, and be fined $500.00.*
> 
> http://www.boston.com/metrodesk/201...zard-coming/lu16IdVkHUKvWpeDP5hf9K/story.html


Talk about drama.......Geez!
I have a friend that lives about an hour south west of Boston and he told me they cancel school for today and Monday on Wednesday, 2 days ago.
What a great place not to live.


----------



## PatrickC

What a bunch of dick heads , I understand why they would like people to stay in but dictating in a quote in quote democracy what a bunch a crap. Not a government by the people for the people anymore.....................lll


----------



## BPS#1

We are looking at 50% of nothing.

Oh joy.

Oh well, I'll just haul more loads of oil.


----------



## rob_cook2001

How do you like hauling the oil? And do you know if they are looking for any owner operators/sub contractors?


----------



## BUFF

Well it's Saturday and Sunday, they're saying snow starting up around noon Saturday.
Thursday is still in the spotlight with a 40% chance.


----------



## BPS#1

rob_cook2001;1591572 said:


> How do you like hauling the oil? And do you know if they are looking for any owner operators/sub contractors?


Its not that bad. I've done it before so I know what to expect.

I'm getting some long wait times in but I don't care. Wait is paid by the hour after the first hour.
$15 an hour to sit on my butt and read my Kindle.................. doesn't seem like too bad of a way to spend the day. lol
The first pic is what greeted me thursday when I pulled in to unload. I was truck #20 in line. 8.75 hours wait.
The 2nd was yesterday. Wait time 3 hours.

And on the bright side I'm all warm and safe from the DOT bears. This is a good thing.
And no other liability from idiot drivers that might wipe out and take me with them.

I don't give a s hit if I fill my log book on line 4. Its all paid for, I've got no reason to lie.

All of the crude companies are looking for drivers, and a lot of them are looking for OOs too.

If you want to move to OK, TX, or ND they'll take all the warm bodies they can find.
Down your way they have Now or Never, CO Crude, Cow Wagon among others.
Taylor is who I'm working for, there are several OOs that are probably hiring down that way.

If you look close at pic 2 the 2nd truck in front of me is a ragged out water tank. Not a designated
crude tank but they've got it rigged up and haulin, its been around for some time.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1591671 said:


> Well it's Saturday and Sunday, they're saying snow starting up around noon Saturday.
> Thursday is still in the spotlight with a 40% chance.


We'll probably get enough tonight to irritate but not enough to really make money.

Today 
Snow likely after 11am. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 34. Breezy, with a north northeast wind 10 to 15 mph increasing to 15 to 20 mph in the afternoon. Winds could gust as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. Total daytime snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.
Tonight 
Snow before 11pm, then snow likely with areas of blowing snow after 11pm. Low around 17. Wind chill values as low as zero. Blustery, with a north northwest wind 20 to 25 mph, with gusts as high as 35 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.
Sunday 
Areas of blowing snow and a chance of snow. Cloudy, with a high near 26. Wind chill values as low as zero. Windy, with a north northwest wind 25 to 30 mph, with gusts as high as 45 mph. Chance of precipitation is 50%.



> AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CHEYENNE WY
> 411 AM MST SAT FEB 9 2013
> 
> .AVIATION...12Z TAFS
> 
> LOOKING AT DETERIORATING CONDITIONS THROUGH THE DAY TODAY.
> BEGINNING INITIALLY OUT AT RAWLINS AND THEN SPREADING EAST AND
> SOUTH THROUGH THE LATE MORNING AND AFTERNOON. LOW PRESSURE OVER
> NORTHERN COLORADO TO EVENTUALLY CREATE UPSLOPING WINDS EAST OF THE
> LARAMIE RANGE WITH WIDESPREAD SNOWS DEVELOPING. CONDITIONS TO GET
> REALLY BAD THIS EVENING AFTER 00Z FOR JUST ABOUT ALL AIRPORTS IN
> SOUTHEAST WYOMING AND NEBRASKA PANHANDLE WITH FIELD MINS EXPECTED
> IN MODERATE TO HEAVY SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW. THESE CONDITIONS NOT
> EXPECTED TO IMPROVE UNTIL SUNDAY AFTERNOON.
> 
> CLAYCOMB
> 
> &&
> 
> .PREV DISCUSSION... /ISSUED 330 AM MST SAT FEB 9 2013/
> 
> SHORT TERM...TODAY THROUGH MONDAY NIGHT
> 
> WELL...NOW ITS A WAITING GAME FOR OUR EXPECTED WINTER STORM EVENT
> TO TAKE PLACE. HEADLINES HAVE BEEN ISSUED AND NOW IT COMES DOWN TO
> MONITORING TRENDS FOR ANY POSSIBLE UPGRADES LATER TODAY. SNOW
> AMOUNTS AND LOCATIONS...ALONG WITH STRONG WINDS ARE THE FORECAST
> CHALLENGES WITH THIS FORECAST PACKAGE.
> 
> CURRENTLY...LATEST SURFACE ANALYSIS SHOWING SEVERAL LOW PRESSURE
> CENTERS NEAR THE CWFA. FIRST IS A LOW CENTERED OVER SOUTH CENTRAL
> SOUTH DAKOTA. A COLD FRONT EXTENDS FROM THIS LOW TO A LOW CENTERED
> NEAR CRAIG COLORADO. THEN THE FRONT EXTENDS WESTWARD TO A SURFACE
> LOW OVER WEST CENTRAL NEVADA NEAR ELY. NORTH OF THIS FRONT ACROSS
> WESTERN WYOMING...GETTING WIDESPREAD REPORTS FROM AREA METARS OF
> LIGHT TO MODERATE SNOW. WYDOT WEBCAMS HAVE SHOWN SOME PRETTY GOOD
> SNOW ACCUMULATIONS AS FAR EAST AS MUDDY GAP IN NORTHERN CARBON
> COUNTY...WHERE HIGHWAY 789 LOOKS TO BE SNOW COVERED. HAVE HAD A
> FEW OBSERVATIONS OF SNOW IN RAWLINS AND SARATOGA...BUT SO FAR...NO
> ACCUMULATIONS HAVE BEEN REPORTED. THIS SNOW IS BEING OBSERVED
> UNDER AN AREA OF BROAD ISENTROPIC LIFT SHOWN ON THE NAM 295
> THROUGH 305K PRESSURE SURFACE AND IS WELL DEPICTED IN ITS FORECAST.
> 
> MODELS HAVE FINALLY COME BACK INTO MORE DECENT AGREEMENT WITH THE
> EVOLUTION OF THIS WINTER STORM EVENT. THE NAM NOW HAS COME VERY
> CLOSE TO WHAT THE ECMWF HAS BEEN SHOWING FOR THE PAST SEVERAL DAYS
> WITH THE SURFACE LOW TRACKING INTO NORTHEAST COLORADO BY LATE THIS
> EVENING. EVEN THE 00Z GFS IS NOW IN AGREEMENT WITH THE ECMWF...SO
> CONFIDENCE IS HIGH ON THE EVOLUTION OF THIS SYSTEM. NAM SHOWING
> BROAD ISENTROPIC LIFT SHIFTING EASTWARD THROUGH THE DAY. AFTER 18Z
> TODAY...VERY STRONG ISENTROPIC LIFT AT THE 295 AND 300K PRESSURE
> SURFACES DEVELOPS EAST OF THE LARAMIE RANGE IN DEEP UPSLOPING EAST
> FLOW.
> 
> THINK OUR HEADLINES ARE IN GOOD SHAPE AND NO OTHER CHANGES PLANNED
> THIS MORNING. DID GO AHEAD AND UPGRADED THE BLIZZARD WATCH TO A
> WARNING FOR THE PANHANDLE EARLIER. DID EXTEND IT SOME INTO SUNDAY
> AFTERNOON AS 850MB WINDS REMAIN PRETTY STRONG OUT THAT WAY THROUGH
> 00Z MONDAY.
> 
> SOME MINOR DIFFERENCES SEEN ON QPF FORECASTS BETWEEN THE MODELS
> FOR TODAY/TONIGHT. GFS CONTINUES TO HIT THE NORTHERN PANHANDLE
> PRETTY HARD WITH UP TO .75 INCH QPF BULLS EYE NEAR ALLIANCE. NAM
> AND ECMWF HITTING THE SOUTHERN PANHANDLE...PARTICULARLY SIDNEY AND
> CHEYENNE COUNTY PRETTY HARD. SIS GO AHEAD AN INCREASE SNOW
> ACCUMULATIONS FROM PREVIOUS FORECAST FOR THE SOUTHERN
> PANHANDLE...UP TO 6-9 INCHES. WOULD NOT BE SURPRISED TO SEE SOME
> REPORTS OF OVER 12 INCHES FOR SOME LOCATIONS IN THE SOUTHERN
> PANHANDLE.


http://forecast.weather.gov/product...YS&product=AFD&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1


----------



## stang2244

That's a long time to wait! How long is a typical shift if you're waiting almost 9 hours just to get your load?

As for tonight, it looks like we'll get to at least go out and do something. Reading the horror stories out east is nuts. 3 feet of snow in that short of a time period would be my worst nightmare.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1591863 said:


> That's a long time to wait! How long is a typical shift if you're waiting almost 9 hours just to get your load?
> 
> As for tonight, it looks like we'll get to at least go out and do something. Reading the horror stories out east is nuts. 3 feet of snow in that short of a time period would be my worst nightmare.


Andy you're worst nightmare should be when your girlfriend says "I'm late".......


----------



## stang2244

Hahaha... Correction.... 3ft of snow = 2nd worst nightmare!


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1591920 said:


> Hahaha... Correction.... 3ft of snow = 2nd worst nightmare!


There you go.........

Man it's going to have to get after it if it's going to snow, I've got wide open blue sky's.


----------



## BPS#1

stang2244;1591863 said:


> That's a long time to wait! How long is a typical shift if you're waiting almost 9 hours just to get your load?


Legally truckers are only allowed to work a max of a 14 hour window once you come on duty, only allowed to drive a max of 11 hours in that 14 hr window, must take a min of 10 hours off before going back on duty and only allowed to work a total of 70 hours in an 8 day period. 
If the driver is uncompensated for his wait times like happens A LOT in over the road trucking then he has a lot of incentive to lie about his unproductive hours. The gooberment has majorly cracked down in the this area the last 8 years or so and especially in the last 5 years.
Every year more and more.
To the point now where electronic nannies are only a year or two from being installed in every single truck on the road to keep record for you exactly what that truck is doing every minute of the day.
No more lying on the log book.

Whats this crack down has done is force companies to compensate a driver for all on duty time. Yes production is still required but unforseen circumstances are no longer result in the lack of drivers income.

Sorry for the long post about it, I hope that makes it clear as mud for you. lol
Feel free to ask any other questions you might have.



BUFF;1591936 said:


> There you go.........
> 
> Man it's going to have to get after it if it's going to snow, I've got wide open blue sky's.



Clear at sun rise, but now high clouds and dreary lookin.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1591906 said:


> Andy you're worst nightmare should be when your girlfriend says "I'm late".......


The definition of stress........

A man with a wife
a girlfriend
a car
a boat.................... and all of them are a month late.


----------



## BUFF

BUFF;1591936 said:


> There you go.........
> 
> Man it's going to have to get after it if it's going to snow, I've got wide open blue sky's.


Well the clouds have moved in and the back range is socked in.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1592041 said:


> Well the clouds have moved in and the back range is socked in.


For the time being this is a mountain event. 
Judging from radar.

This is one time I'm not expecting jack ______, we'll probably get blasted by a last second storm track change. 
:laughing:

Since I've got other dependable income I'm not praying for snow, that'll be about the time it hammers us.

The only storm prep I'm doing until it looks more like some thing will happen is change the oil in the plow truck.
Other wise its gonna stay warm and cozy in the garage.


----------



## LoneCowboy

PatrickC;1591326 said:


> What a bunch of dick heads , I understand why they would like people to stay in but dictating in a quote in quote democracy what a bunch a crap. Not a government by the people for the people anymore.....................lll


we do not live in a democracy
we live (or used to anyway) in a Republic

BIG ******* DIFFERENCE.

<rant off.>


----------



## BPS#1

LoneCowboy;1592062 said:


> we do not live in a democracy
> we live (or used to anyway) in a Republic
> 
> BIG ******* DIFFERENCE.
> 
> <rant off.>


As witnessed in the north east some places are already living under marshal law and soon to be a whole country living under marshal law.


----------



## stang2244

Got flakes falling in Thornton.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1592084 said:


> Got flakes falling in Thornton.


It started up here about an hour ago, coming down light but steady. It'll take awile for it to add up at this rate.

Got a picture from a friend in Auburn, Mass, he got 28" and I told him he should have gotten a adult size blower........:laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

Like this?


----------



## BPS#1

I've seen one or three specks of white floating around but at 32 degrees not much will stick for a while.

So far they are getting this part right.



> Chance of precipitation is 80%. Total daytime snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.


----------



## BPS#1

So much for not getting any. 
This is 1 mile south of the 25/80 interchange.



















Looks like I had better do more than simply change the oil in the pickup.


----------



## ByDesign

Flakes downtown, nothing sticking.


----------



## LoneCowboy

BPS#1;1592070 said:


> As witnessed in the north east some places are already living under marshal law and soon to be a whole country living under marshal law.


Welcome to the police state.

BTW, it's martial, not marshal.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1592124 said:


> Like this?


Nah something that burns diesel with a cab, heat,etc......


----------



## stang2244

****in weather dip****s


----------



## ByDesign

I really don't understand why they are having such issues making guesses.


----------



## stang2244

Ended up with maybe 1/2" on north side stuff. Got a bit of work done but damn, the weather guys seem extra bad this season.


----------



## BUFF

Not much if anything at home, further south the more there was.
Did the definition of an inch change, cause a skiff was all I saw.


----------



## LoneCowboy

not even a skiff at my place. Nothing. not even on the cars or grass. I think the business to get into this year is going to be "fire suppression". It is crazy dry.


----------



## ByDesign

Im really focusing on fire mitigation and xeriscaping


----------



## stang2244

At the risk of sounding like a ******, what are you guys referring to by fire mitigation? This doesn't sound like something that can be capitalized on in residential homes in typical neighborhoods. Just wondering specifically what you all are referring to.


----------



## BUFF

Andy fire mitigation is creating a zone around structures to reduce the threat of fire.
This includes thining out trees, shrubs, vegatation, etc. Homes in the Mtn's/foothills are usually the ones for this type of thing.
There's kinds of stuff on the Internet about what it is.


----------



## stang2244

Got ya. Doesn't sound like something I can sell to my customers as they are all in neighborhoods slammed next to each other with postage stamp lots. Gonna be an easy sale in the mountain/foothill areas.


----------



## LoneCowboy

stang2244;1592892 said:


> Got ya. Doesn't sound like something I can sell to my customers as they are all in neighborhoods slammed next to each other with postage stamp lots. Gonna be an easy sale in the mountain/foothill areas.


i dunno, remember those 300 or so homes in colorado springs that burned to the ground. Those were not in the foothills, those were regular suburban homes.

point is, there isn't going to be any water.


----------



## stang2244

The Waldo --Canyon-- fires were right up against the foothills. 90% of my customers are in Broomfield or surrounding areas and I think I'd get some pretty funny looks if I tried to sell them on doing any fire mitigation.


----------



## ByDesign

You might be surprised in that area. I do my fire advertising in the foothills and mtn areas, but I get a fair amount of calls from people in neighborhoods wondering what they can do to protect themselves and their homes.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1592990 said:


> You might be surprised in that area. I do my fire advertising in the foothills and mtn areas, but I get a fair amount of calls from people in neighborhoods wondering what they can do to protect themselves and their homes.


There's always interest but when it comes to actually following through is another story.
People have a hard time taking the natural look away from their mtn/foothill property's and there's also the cost involved too. What typically happens is they trim a few trees and pickup dead branches. 
They maybe better success selling around Boulder with more expensive homes but most of those folks are a little to odd for me.


----------



## BPS#1

Ended up with 3"ish.

Did most all of the commercials. 14 hr day.


----------



## stang2244

Badass you got 14hrs in, but why did 3" take 14hrs?


----------



## BPS#1

Lots of jobs.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1593422 said:


> Badass you got 14hrs in, but why did 3" take 14hrs?


Waffle House and a nap or two, remember he's back hauling........


----------



## stang2244

Your commercials are ok with a 14hr window? I figured 6 or 7 hrs was the longest one would want to stretch a route for one push.


----------



## BPS#1

Yes, don't forget the naps.

And damn right I'd have been at Waffle House ............. if we had one.

I have a handful of businesses that are closed on Sunday.
We also did several residentials.


Had this been a work day the schedule would have been way out of kilter, by 7 or so we barely had 2".
Except for the drifts, then around 9 a squall came thru and added nearly another inch.

By late afternoon that had settled and/or melted to 2 or less, except for drifts.

Usually we do up to 60 residentials the day after the storm, but this time unless they call in we aint
bothering because the snow is right at or just under the trigger.
Both of us were dragging today, that might have added to the time required.
Included in the 14 hrs is .5 drive time each way for me.


----------



## BPS#1

Every snow storm I am amazed at what passes for snow plowing.
Obviously I am working WAY WAY TOO HARD for what these other axx clowns get away with.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1593546 said:


> Every snow storm I am amazed at what passes for snow plowing.
> Obviously I am working WAY WAY TOO HARD for what these other axx clowns get away with.


There are some real hacks out there, most seem to be employees for bigger outfits.


----------



## fairrpe86

Went out and sanded accounts on the SW side of town last night but never once dropped a blade. Something is better than nothing.


----------



## BPS#1

Boosted from Magpul's farcebook page.
Posted 2/10



> In addition to the national battle to protect our firearms rights, many states are currently engaged in their own fights. Here in CO, a state with a strong heritage of firearm and other personal freedoms, we are facing some extreme challenges to firearms rights. We have been engaged in dialogue with legislators here presenting our arguments to stop legislation from even being introduced, but our efforts did not deter those of extreme views.
> 
> After the NRAs visit last week, several anti-freedom bills were introduced by CO legislators, and a very aggressive timeline has been set forth in moving these bills forward.
> 
> The bills include:
> HB 1229, Background checks for Gun Transfers--a measure to prohibit private sales between CO residents, and instead require a full FFL transfer, including a 4473.
> 
> HB 1228, Payment for Background Checks for Gun Transfers-- a measure that would require CO residents to pay for the back logged state-run CBI system (currently taking 3 times the federally mandated wait time for checks to occur) instead of using the free federal NICS checks.
> 
> And finally, HB 1224, Prohibiting Large Capacity Ammunition Magazines--a measure that bans the possession, sale, or transfer of magazines over 10 round capacity. The measures and stipulations in this bill would deprive CO residents of the value of their private property by prohibiting the sale or transfer of all magazines over 10 rounds. This bill would also prohibit manufacture of magazines greater than 10 rounds for commercial sale out of the state, and place restrictions on the manufacture of military and law enforcement magazines that would cripple production.
> 
> We'd like to ask all CO residents to please contact your state legislators and the members of the Judiciary Committee and urge them to kill these measures in committee, and to vote NO if they reach the floor.
> 
> We also ask you to show your support for the 2nd Amendment at the Capitol on Tuesday, Feb 12, for the magazine ban committee hearing and Wednesday,
> Feb 13, for the hearing on the other measures.
> 
> Due to the highly restrictive language in HB 1224, if passed, and we remained here, this measure would require us to cease PMAG production on July 1, 2013.
> 
> In short, Magpul would be unable to remain in business as a CO company, and the over 200 jobs for direct employees and nearly 700 jobs at our subcontractors and suppliers would pick up and leave CO. Due to the structure of our operations, this would be entirely possible, hopefully without significant disruption to production.
> 
> The legislators drafting these measures do so in spite of the fact that nothing they are proposing will do anything to even marginally improve public safety in CO, and in fact, will leave law-abiding CO residents less able to defend themselves, strip away rights and property from residents who have done nothing wrong, and send nearly 1000 jobs and millions in tax revenue out of the state.
> 
> We like CO, we want to continue to operate in CO, but most of all, we want CO to remain FREE.
> 
> Please help us in this fight, and let your voices be heard!


----------



## BUFF

That is a serious problem and we all needed to come together on this, it's about rights and the constitution. 
Now back to the weather...........
They're thinking Thursday and they say 3", don't know what to think about that.


----------



## stang2244

A wise man once said "I'll believe that when my s hit turns purple and smells like rainbow sherbet"

I'd love to get snow Thursday but my faith in the forecast is at an all time low....


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1594563 said:


> A wise man once said "I'll believe that when my s hit turns purple and smells like rainbow sherbet"
> 
> I'd love to get snow Thursday but my faith in the forecast is at an all time low....


I'm sure if you had a strict diet of certain fruits you could probably pull off the rainbow sherbet thing, I mean when I eat large quantity's of Asparagus........... just saying.

Well with Ash Wednesday coming up this week maybe a few extra bucks in the tray can change things up.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1594551 said:


> That is a serious problem and we all needed to come together on this, it's about rights and the constitution.
> Now back to the weather...........
> They're thinking Thursday and they say 3", don't know what to think about that.


For sure. I'm planning on going to the 20th gathering here in support of HB 103 and 104. 105 that would have allowed CC in schools only by permit holders is dead for this session.
104 is the most critical one as it pushes back against the feds gun bans and grabs.

As for the weather.......... its gonna do what its gonna do and there aint jack we can do about it.
When we look out the window we'll know just about as much as the weather guessers know.


----------



## ByDesign

JackUweather is saying 4-8" Figures when I go out of town on vacation...going to wait till wed night or Thursday morning and make the decision if I need to come back early. On one hand, I really want it to snow, on the other...I NEVER go on vacation and really could use it.

ByDesign


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1595395 said:


> JackUweather is saying 4-8" Figures when I go out of town on vacation...going to wait till wed night or Thursday morning and make the decision if I need to come back early. On one hand, I really want it to snow, on the other...I NEVER go on vacation and really could use it.
> 
> ByDesign


This scenario falls under the Murphy's Law umbrella..........
My line of crap is calling for 4-5" for Thurs-Fri, I think I'll get a Tee time for Friday and start the weekend early.


----------



## BPS#1

They haven't given us a accumulation guess yet.

I heard on the radio yesterday that WY stands around 84% of normal snow pack for the mountains.
As we've discussed before thats a good thing. This current storm is saying another 7" to 9" for the mountains.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1595768 said:


> They haven't given us a accumulation guess yet.
> 
> I heard on the radio yesterday that WY stands around 84% of normal snow pack for the mountains.
> As we've discussed before thats a good thing. This current storm is saying another 7" to 9" for the mountains.


We're at 74% for snow pack and confidence in the forecast has left the building, 40% for Thursday and not accumulation.


----------



## BUFF

Local talent is saying 1-3" for tomorrow starting early afternoon.
National talent is holding with 40% and no predicted accumulation.
I'm so confused


----------



## BPS#1

We are at 30% of hey look there is a flake, hey look over there, two more.........................


----------



## fairrpe86

Starting to stick down here in Parker.


----------



## BUFF

BUFF;1596524 said:


> Local talent is saying 1-3" for tomorrow starting early afternoon.
> National talent is holding with 40% and no predicted accumulation.
> I'm so confused





fairrpe86;1597214 said:


> Starting to stick down here in Parker.


Local talent actually got it right, it started around 11a and there's about 1/2" on the north side of things and grassy areas are covered. Not much intensity though and will probably peter out by dinner time.


----------



## BPS#1

Local was calling for less than an inch this morning, and we got less than an inch, 95% melted by now too.


----------



## BUFF

Went up to Fort C this afternoon and it was blue skies and melted off. Headed south to home and west of 287 was snowing pretty good west to the foothills. It looks like it's going to be another one of those storms that has isolated bands of accumulation.

While in Fort C I stopped by the WaterShed since they're just west of I25 and Harmony, Dave is selling all bagged Polar and SnowPlow Ice Melt for $6.50 a bag. That's a dam good price if we had a need for it.


----------



## BPS#1

That's why he's that cheap.
Trying to move inventory.


If I had the money I'd buy a pallet for next year.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1597504 said:


> That's why he's that cheap.
> Trying to move inventory.
> 
> If I had the money I'd buy a pallet for next year.


At a $1 a bag off and 42 (?) bags per skid I don't think it's worth storing till next year, at the rate I've using Ice Melt I currently have I should be good into 2015.


----------



## BPS#1

I'm almost thru a pallet, and that's $1.50 each less than I can get it here.
Probably doesn't pay for driving down there even tho he's closer now.


----------



## fairrpe86

Did anybody get out Thursday night/Friday morning to do anything? We had a very limited deployment for that event and mainly on the west side of town.


----------



## BUFF

fairrpe86;1599488 said:


> Did anybody get out Thursday night/Friday morning to do anything? We had a very limited deployment for that event and mainly on the west side of town.


Nothing up my way, theirs suppose to be something coming in this week but have little faith in the forecast.


----------



## BPS#1

Temps in the mid to upper 50s were nice yesterday.

Low 20s on friday, upper 50s by saturday. 
Whats not to love? lol

NWS has this to say about next week.



> LONG TERM...MONDAY NIGHT THROUGH SATURDAY...
> MOST OF THE EXCITEMENT IN THE EXTENDED FORECAST LOOKS TO BE
> WEDNESDAY NIGHT THROUGH THURSDAY WITH THE POTENTIAL FOR A MAJOR
> WINTER STORM. THIS SYSTEM IS STILL WELL OFF THE WEST COAST...
> CURRENTLY SOUTH OF THE ALEUTIAN ISLANDS. CONFIDENCE IN EXACT TRACK
> IS QUITE LOW AT THIS TIME. EXTENDED MODELS NOT IN GOOD AGREEMENT
> IN TRACK OF THE UPPER LEVEL LOW...WHICH EVEN A SMALL DIFFERENCE IN
> TRACK COULD MEAN A HUGE DIFFERENCE IN SNOW ACCUMULATIONS. SIMILAR
> TO LAST WEEK/S STORM...THE UPPER LEVEL JET IS PROGGED TO QUICK
> SHIFT INTO THE PLAINS...SO NOT THE MOST FAVORABLE FOR WIDESPREAD
> HEAVY SNOW OVER THE FORECAST AREA. FOR HIGHER SNOW AMOUNTS WILL
> NEED THE UPPER LOW TO TRACK NORTHEAST OUT OF SOUTHERN COLORADO...
> WHICH IS A POSSIBILITY BUT CURRENT TRENDS HAVE BEEN DIGGING THE
> SYSTEM FARTHER SOUTH. AT THIS TIME IT APPEARS THE BEST CHANCES FOR
> WINTER STORM CONDITIONS IN THE FORECAST AREA WILL BE IN THE
> SOUTHEAST CWA...WITH THE GREATEST POTENTIAL SOUTH AND EAST OF THE
> FORECAST AREA. WILL HAVE TO KEEP A CLOSE EYE ON THE TRACK OF THIS
> STORM THE NEXT SEVERAL DAYS AS THIS SYSTEM AS IT WILL MOST LIKELY
> BE A MAJOR SNOW PRODUCER FOR SOMEONE.


----------



## BPS#1

Buff is this one of yours?


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1599889 said:


> Buff is this one of yours?


Yeah but not for much longer thanks to the morons that are ruining this state.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1599559 said:


> Temps in the mid to upper 50s were nice yesterday.
> 
> Low 20s on friday, upper 50s by saturday.
> Whats not to love? lol
> 
> NWS has this to say about next week.


Yeah they're pretty excited about the weather, another week of half wit fore-cast.


----------



## mjstef

Buff, Time to pack up and head north of the border by Paul. I left Illinois in 1999 for similar reasons. The commies have taken over your state and i see no incentive to hang around as you might get caught in the suction when they totally flush it down the chitter......


----------



## BPS#1

Matt he just looooooooves the Lander area, lol.


----------



## BUFF

mjstef;1600111 said:


> Buff, Time to pack up and head north of the border by Paul. I left Illinois in 1999 for similar reasons. The commies have taken over your state and i see no incentive to hang around as you might get caught in the suction when they totally flush it down the chitter......





BPS#1;1600144 said:


> Matt he just looooooooves the Lander area, lol.


I'm thinking the Idaho Pan-handle around Sand Point, a place where dummycrats are a thing of myth's.......

Lander would be ok except for the Monster in-law


----------



## mjstef

BUFF;1600169 said:


> I'm thinking the Idaho Pan-handle around Sand Point, a place where dummycrats are a thing of myth's.......
> 
> Lander would be ok except for the Monster in-law


Wonder if Ruby Ridge is for sale??? Panhandle is nice! 2 hours west of me. Demoncrats??? Virtually non-existent!!!!


----------



## BUFF

mjstef;1600183 said:


> Wonder if Ruby Ridge is for sale??? Panhandle is nice! 2 hours west of me. Demoncrats??? Virtually non-existent!!!!


I know a few people that moved up there 10-15yrs ago, been up there a couple times to check it out and it's really nice. 
One of my buddy's up there called my election night to give me grief about Colo's elections. He told me there was 5 Demy's in his county and they were going out to run them off. Knowing this guy as I do it wouldn't surprise me if they did.

I have at least 4 years down here until my son is out of high school, then I'll be able to escape.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1600169 said:


> Lander would be ok except for the Monster in-law


And their really low plow rates.


----------



## mjstef

BUFF;1600198 said:


> I know a few people that moved up there 10-15yrs ago, been up there a couple times to check it out and it's really nice.
> One of my buddy's up there called my election night to give me grief about Colo's elections. He told me there was 5 Demy's in his county and they were going out to run them off. Knowing this guy as I do it wouldn't surprise me if they did.
> 
> I have at least 4 years down here until my son is out of high school, then I'll be able to escape.


Me thinks the schools are better up here compared to yours being near the liberal mecca of Denver. Being it's not the "big city" new students are more welcome here. I moved from Helena to Kalispell 4 years ago. My daughter was in 7th grade and had no issues with the move. Still gets straight A's as a Sophomore in HS.


----------



## mjstef

Nice place for ya Buff! Hunt off your deck!! http://realestate.sandpoint.com/residentialdetail.asp?CMD=ResDetail&LI=91457&SI=58929&AI=0


----------



## BUFF

mjstef;1600205 said:


> Me thinks the schools are better up here compared to yours being near the liberal mecca of Denver. Being it's not the "big city" new students are more welcome here. I moved from Helena to Kalispell 4 years ago. My daughter was in 7th grade and had no issues with the move. Still gets straight A's as a Sophomore in HS.


Believe it or not my town isn't running wild with liberals and pretty small. Both my kids will graduate in class sizes of about 85 students. Both are in AP or nerd classes, not trying to dispute what's going one up there by my daughter has 2yrs to go and the boy has 4yrs. Besides I rather wait till my house is paid off so I can be set up pretty good when I do leave.



mjstef;1600210 said:


> Nice place for ya Buff! Hunt off your deck!! http://realestate.sandpoint.com/residentialdetail.asp?CMD=ResDetail&LI=91457&SI=58929&AI=0


That place is friggn cool, I'm not a fan of 2 story house though. They seem to be noisier than Ranches, plus stairs and old don't mix, 
A house down here like than would be $750K or more.


----------



## BPS#1

Buff if you need a place to store outlawed items until you can move you know how to get a hold of me.

Just throwin it out there to help a friend. Hopefully it doesn't come to that.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1600439 said:


> Buff if you need a place to store outlawed items until you can move you know how to get a hold of me.
> 
> Just throwin it out there to help a friend. Hopefully it doesn't come to that.


I'm a pillar of the community, nothing I have can remotely be considered "outlaw".
Besides my wife has family all over Wyoming.Thumbs Up


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1600628 said:


> I'm a pillar of the community, nothing I have can remotely be considered "outlaw".
> Besides my wife has family all over Wyoming.Thumbs Up


Outlaw= I was referring to their proposed rule changes, then a lot of harmless items become outlaw.
I didn't know how much you wanted them to know of your business.
Besides, just giving you options.

Hopefully it doesn't come down to this.

If the voters of IL were able to derail it there hopefully the voters of CO are active enough to derail it as well.


----------



## ByDesign

Love that house!!!


----------



## BUFF

Local and National experts all calling for 2-4" Wednesday/Wednesday night.


----------



## ByDesign

Guessers are saying 3-5" by me. Would be nice.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1602451 said:


> Guessers are saying 3-5" by me. Would be nice.


Yes it would, from what I saw on 9news the pattern is a up-slope and the eastern plains are going to see more than the front-range. Who knows what it's going to bring.


----------



## BPS#1

My prediction is for accumulation somewhere between jack __________ and 5".


----------



## ByDesign

Saying 5-7" by me now, have little faith. Heading out to finish plantings and then go get snow equipment ready before I start a few meeting @ 2. Busy day!!


----------



## BUFF

Up to 80% and holding at 4".


----------



## BPS#1

I hope you guys get all of yours and all of mine tonight.
My right leg is out of commission and unable to run a plow.
I am so screwed.


----------



## stang2244

I'm seein 2-8 for me depending on who you listen to. Hopefully they don't strike out again.

What'd you do to your leg Paul?


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1602779 said:


> What'd you do to your leg Paul?


He probably slipped on a dough nut on the why out of the tractor (Semi).....


----------



## stang2244

Haha you're brutal.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1602800 said:


> Haha you're brutal.


Nah, he's a truck driver and that is one of the risk that goes along with the job.


----------



## fairrpe86

Local/national talent is saying anywhere between 3-10" down here on the south side of town. Even if their low number is right, I will be happy. Would be nice to actually drop a blade and get a full deployment for our company.


----------



## BUFF

With it being a up-slope it could stall out and really get after it......nah that won't happen.:laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

stang2244;1602800 said:


> Haha you're brutal.


He just THOUGHT I was gonna go look at an aerator for him. 

I was gonna try to work thru the pain and try to look at an aerator for him today.
Now he can just drive up here and look at it himself. :laughing:

I'm not sure what the issue is.
2/2 I had some thing pop in my right calf just under the knee. Lot of pain and barely able to walk.
I'm hoping it was just a pulled muscle not a tear. In about 4 or 5 days I was able to walk with out too much of a limp and went back to work. It was still tender and achy, this morning I must have stepped on it wrong because its flared up bad again and I can barely make it to the bathroom. If its a torn muscle I'm probably looking at weeks and weeks of no income.

When it happened I was just walking, not running and no horse play.
Its pretty discouraging because I desperately need to be working since I'm the sole bread winner. My wife is still having major issues from her wreck christmas '11 and unable to work.

And then snow tonight is really really stressing me out. I cannot shovel with this and highly probable that I can't even drive my plow truck.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1602828 said:


> He just THOUGHT I was gonna go look at an aerator for him.
> 
> I was gonna try to work thru the pain and try to look at an aerator for him today.
> Now he can just drive up here and look at it himself. :laughing:
> 
> I'm not sure what the issue is.
> 2/2 I had some thing pop in my right calf just under the knee. Lot of pain and barely able to walk.
> I'm hoping it was just a pulled muscle not a tear. In about 4 or 5 days I was able to walk with out too much of a limp and went back to work. It was still tender and achy, this morning I must have stepped on it wrong because its flared up bad again and I can barely make it to the bathroom. If its a torn muscle I'm probably looking at weeks and weeks of no income.
> 
> When it happened I was just walking, not running and no horse play.
> Its pretty discouraging because I desperately need to be working since I'm the sole bread winner. My wife is still having major issues from her wreck christmas '11 and unable to work.
> 
> And then snow tonight is really really stressing me out. I cannot shovel with this and highly probable that I can't even drive my plow truck.


Well that just blows, do you want some help if it doesn't do anything down here?


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1602834 said:


> Well that just blows, do you want some help if it doesn't do anything down here?


I'm not in a position to turn down help.

Like the wife says too bad my auto trans truck doesn't have plow mounts, then I can run the brake with my left foot.
I think the transition from gas to brake and then pushing the brake is where the issue will be.


----------



## BUFF

Well we'll see how it plays out. I figure I'd just drive your truck and you can run shotgun.
Your seat does move back doesn't it....


----------



## BPS#1

Extended cab has more room than ******.




I can ride B and spot for curbs, lol.


I'm gonna get out here soon and see if I can drive or not.


----------



## BUFF

Brian isn't doing anything (constructive) and he may be an option if I'm busy.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1602931 said:


> Brian isn't doing anything (constructive)
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> and he may be an option if I'm busy.


I bet he can't run a standard trans, lmao. thats mean.


----------



## BUFF

Oh boy he may wake up and give you an ear full for that one....


----------



## BPS#1

You started it.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1602985 said:


> You started it.


But you drove it Lil Buddy....... Bah ha ha


----------



## BPS#1

Sorry about your luck on that aerator.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1603003 said:


> Sorry about your luck on that aerator.


So what exactly does this translate into?


----------



## BPS#1

Just screwing with you.
Make you think I wouldn't look at it.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1603110 said:


> Just screwing with you.
> Make you think I wouldn't look at it.


So this is because of the dough nut eating thing......

Where the heck is the snow, I have sunshine and blue skies. 
Super Pooper radar shows south east of Demy town has something going on.


----------



## BPS#1

Raining here.............at 23 degrees.


I think we might have a problem. Or soon will.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1603162 said:


> Raining here.............at 23 degrees.
> 
> I think we might have a problem. Or soon will.


Hold on there Homer, is that 23* F or C?


----------



## BPS#1

23 American not Canadian.



Kid you not.


And its foggy, half mile visibility.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1603172 said:


> 23 American not Canadian.
> 
> Kid you not.
> 
> And its foggy, half mile visibility.


Not buying it, what kind of meds are you taking for you gimped up leg....... 
Did you make a trip to Bob's Weed Shop in Fort C today?:laughing:


----------



## fairrpe86

Been snowing here in Parker for a few hours now, just starting to stick to the sidewalks.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1603176 said:


> Not buying it, what kind of meds are you taking for you gimped up leg.......
> Did you make a trip to Bob's Weed Shop in Fort C today?:laughing:


Believe what you want.

Are you working off of myth buster's motto?????

I reject your reality and substitute my own.


----------



## ByDesign

Bout to head out...coming down hard in Denver.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1603180 said:


> I reject your reality and substitute my own.


Wasn't this line used in one of BO's campaign speeches?


----------



## BPS#1

Good deal, make the big bux.



I'm still wishing hard for ours to make its way south and I wake up tomorrow morning with nada.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1603251 said:


> Wasn't this line used in one of BO's campaign speeches?


Politician reality is not even in the same universe let alone on the same planet as what real world reality is.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1603244 said:


> Bout to head out...coming down hard in Denver.


Just cold and cloudy at my place.

Have fun with the brand new plow.Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1603255 said:


> Politician reality is not even in the same universe let alone on the same planet as what real world reality is.


Wow that's really deep........


----------



## ByDesign

BUFF;1603258 said:


> Just cold and cloudy at my place.
> 
> Have fun with the brand new plow.Thumbs Up


Haha, new plow isn't going out unless it gets deep. Other plow is a Meyer AG-8 with the xpress mount. Lots hate on it, but I think it works well on my 250.


----------



## BUFF

I'm watching the local news and they're showing all kinds of pictures of the snow and talking it up. I've yet to see a flake and beginning to wonder if there's a conspiracy.....


----------



## stang2244

Got done with a round of ice melt about 20 minutes ago. Traffic was terrible and there's about an inch on the ground now. Probably go start plowing in another hour or so, looks like we might get a decent snow this time.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1603352 said:


> Got done with a round of ice melt about 20 minutes ago. Traffic was terrible and there's about an inch on the ground now. Probably go start plowing in another hour or so, looks like we might get a decent snow this time.


You're killing me...........:crying::crying:


----------



## BUFF

And it's finally started to snow.


----------



## BPS#1

By the looks of things on radar there is a pretty intense band east of greeley.


----------



## ByDesign

Just got done throwing salt, snow has stopped. Streets are icy, hope it starts again.


----------



## BUFF

Still falling here but very lightly, it's just started to cover the concrete slab in front of the garage doors, At this rate it'll be 3-4am before it's time to head out.
Still haven't hooked up the plow or loaded up, it'll wait till it's go time.


----------



## ByDesign

I really dont know how they can f-up the forecasts so bad.


----------



## stang2244

No s hit. What a ****** joke.


----------



## BPS#1

From appearances they nailed ours, 1 to 3 and it looks like we're in the middle.



Is it just me or have they struggled more this year than other years to get it right?


----------



## LoneCowboy

Big one inch here. yep, one whole inch is now "significant" snowfall.

THIS ISN'T ******* TEXAS ya weatheridiots.

it is however icy as heck.


----------



## BUFF

3/4" at home 
1/2" in North end of Longmont 
2 1/2" South end Longmont (or northern exposure)
3" Niwot / Gunnbarrel

Did 2 Resi's, 1 Commercial and 1 Church. 
Not a bust but high billing.

As far as the ability to fore-cast goes: Our weather patterns haven't been "normal", the meteorologist don't understand it and are totally lost...... Morons


----------



## stang2244

This thing has just been lingering. Finally tapering off, between 2 and 4" depending on direction.


----------



## BPS#1

Andy I don't imagine you were doing snow removal the last time Denver got 3'?

You would have thought the world had came to an end, heard about it clear up here.
I wasn't doing snow removal then either.


This was in 05 or 06 I'm thinking.


----------



## BPS#1

From what I hear eastern CO, KS, MO, NE and IA are getting hammered good with snow.


----------



## stang2244

That storm was a pain in the ass but was able hit everything and make it a pretty good day.

No Paul, I wasn't doin snow during that one either. I'm not looking forward to a snow like that but I guess ya gotta deal with one sooner or later.


----------



## LoneCowboy

BPS#1;1604103 said:


> Andy I don't imagine you were doing snow removal the last time Denver got 3'?
> 
> You would have thought the world had came to an end, heard about it clear up here.
> I wasn't doing snow removal then either.
> 
> This was in 05 or 06 I'm thinking.


christ, I totally agree, the TV makes it out ot be some huge storm
it's 1 to 2inches, it's denver, it snows here

and people cannot drive at all.

I haven't used 4wd yet this winter and they are all goign 1mph
seriously?

holy **** I'm glad i gave this up.


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1604199 said:


> I haven't used 4wd yet this winter


This is because you don't have to go anywhere, must be nice being a kept man...........


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1604198 said:


> That storm was a pain in the ass but was able hit everything and make it a pretty good day.
> 
> No Paul, I wasn't doin snow during that one either. I'm not looking forward to a snow like that but I guess ya gotta deal with one sooner or later.


Big storms have me concerned for two reasons;, Geographical distance of the route from start to finish and plowing depths of 3' with a straight blade along with the drifts that would be there too.
I've giving serious thought to buying a V-Plow and two truck sides over the summer. If I was do go with a Fisher or Western I could eventually get a expandable plow too (XLS or Wideout)


----------



## fairrpe86

06-07 was the last time we got a big storm like that. Made some good money that season. Well 16 hours in the truck wore me out, Off to bed for a few hours then back out tonight to do cleanups.


----------



## BPS#1

I too am afraid of a 3' storm.

Usually those are at least a two day storm event. Requiring a whole lot more hours awake than should be allowed and what is safe.
At apartment complexes where in the world would I stack that much?????????? And how?
That much snow would translate into an unbelievable amount of work.


Oh well, worrying isn't going to solve any thing. At the rate things are going we only have to worry about 3'' snows.


----------



## ByDesign

BUFF;1604246 said:


> Big storms have me concerned for two reasons;, Geographical distance of the route from start to finish and plowing depths of 3' with a straight blade along with the drifts that would be there too.
> I've giving serious thought to buying a V-Plow and two truck sides over the summer. If I was do go with a Fisher or Western I could eventually get a expandable plow too (XLS or Wideout)


Easy there, might as well find a beater and plow with it. Remember it actually has to accumulate before the plow does any work!!!

I ended up hitting all accounts, prob ended up with a light 4" here.


----------



## BPS#1

ByDesign;1604431 said:


> Easy there, might as well find a beater and plow with it. Remember it actually has to accumulate before the plow does any work!!!
> 
> I ended up hitting all accounts, prob ended up with a light 4" here.


Hes got a beater.


----------



## BPS#1

In typical lack of fortitude our eastern neighbors have and are loosing their minds.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...Snowstorm-rolls-Great-Plains-killing-one.html

One of my wife's friends said that school was cancelled yesterday in KC MO and there wasn't a single flake all day.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1604418 said:


> I too am afraid of a 3' storm.


Well yeah you should, someone of your stature should be..........



ByDesign;1604431 said:


> Easy there, might as well find a beater and plow with it. Remember it actually has to accumulate before the plow does any work!!!


My biggest issue is I do private roads in subdivisions (about 1/2mile from the foothills) that are subject to drifting. Last year we had a 12-14" storm in December and it had drifted 3-4' in several areas. I pitched snow fence but they wanted nothing to do with that.

I have a couple property's that I do a decent amount of back blading and it gets old so I'm building a back blade over the summer to take can of that.
I'm also a tool junky too and always looking for ways to improve what I do by having the proper tool.


----------



## BPS#1

Price opinions for plowing only this church.

https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=41.202742,-104.766207&spn=0.002383,0.004128&t=h&z=19

While you are looking at that notice how super dry it is. I'm not sure when during the year the pic was taken 
but it didn't change much from that all of 2012.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1604504 said:


> Price opinions for plowing only this church.
> 
> https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=41.202742,-104.766207&spn=0.002383,0.004128&t=h&z=19
> 
> While you are looking at that notice how super dry it is. I'm not sure when during the year the pic was taken
> but it didn't change much from that all of 2012.


Sooooo you want an idea of what to charge?

Do you know acreage of the lot, how many feet of sidewalk and De-Icer too?


----------



## ByDesign

Depends on the trigger and but im thinking 300ish per push? Maybe a bit more? Do you have an ATV or something cool for sidewalks? Price could get high quick with that one.


----------



## BPS#1

No sidewalks, or ice melt, plow only.


----------



## BPS#1

ByDesign;1604717 said:


> Depends on the trigger and but im thinking 300ish per push? Maybe a bit more? Do you have an ATV or something cool for sidewalks? Price could get high quick with that one.


Matter of fact I do. It works quite well. Gotta love the ZTR.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1604753 said:


> No sidewalks, or ice melt, plow only.


I'd go in at:
2-4" $300.00
4-8" $480.00
8-12"$750.00
12' + $1200.00


----------



## BPS#1

Wow, I'd not get the job in this market.



They've been using a 91 chebie with a 7.5' or 8' straight blade owned by the church and the guy thats been doing it admits hes not a pro and plows it in 2 hours. The electrical system has become too unreliable to count on it to get the job done.

With my 9' and much more practice I do not expect it to take me nearly that long.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1604811 said:


> Wow, I'd not get the job in this market.
> 
> They've been using a 91 chebie with a 7.5' or 8' straight blade owned by the church and the guy thats been doing it admits hes not a pro and plows it in 2 hours. The electrical system has become too unreliable to count on it to get the job done.
> 
> With my 9' and much more practice I do not expect it to take me nearly that long.


Ok so what you're saying is; think low rent district pricing..........
If Goober has been doing it in about 2 hrs go with what you need to make per hour and add some windshield time. 
Take 25-30% off of my numbers and that should get you where your market probably is.
I'd have rates broken up by accumulation, the lot looks to be 2+ acres and with that amount of surface area a couple inches really makes a difference time wise.


----------



## stang2244

When you do pricing by the inch/inch range as opposed to per push, don't you run into issues with billing when you're right on the verge of that next price level? What's your reasoning for doing your pricing that way as opposed to per push? I ask to learn, not to second guess your method.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1604971 said:


> When you do pricing by the inch/inch range as opposed to per push, don't you run into issues with billing when you're right on the verge of that next price level? What's your reasoning for doing your pricing that way as opposed to per push? I ask to learn, not to second guess your method.


Andy it is per push with price brackets based on accumulation at the time it's plowed.In the case of 2-4" accumulation between 2" and 4" falls into that range, 4-8" same thing and so on. The reason behind what I'm doing is the deeper the snow the more time is spent pushing/stacking, time is money and we sell time.Also I've never had anyone challenge what they've been billed.


----------



## stang2244

I see what your saying, Ive just dealt with a lot of nitpicky customers who I'm sure would challenge me on it at some point. Do you use a certain source for snow totals?


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1604999 said:


> I see what your saying, Ive just dealt with a lot of nitpicky customers who I'm sure would challenge me on it at some point. Do you use a certain source for snow totals?


Stanley tape and take a pic.
I actually had a customer call today asking why I didn't plow their place. I told them they were 3/4" short of hitting the set trigger, they understood why but then said plow it, it's close enough.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1605021 said:


> Stanley tape and take a pic.
> I actually had a customer call today asking why I didn't plow their place. I told them they were 3/4" short of hitting the set trigger, they understood why but then said plow it, it's close enough.


Thats how I do my most demanding commercials. 
Not once have they questioned me.

Then I've got the NWS that calls and tells me that its x" and they want me to come out. Usually 3 and up.

I've got another one that is not picky at all and so I have to learn their expectations. There might be a 6" drift right in front of their door and the UPS truck as long as he don't get stuck they are happy. 
They have a real short side walk and shovel that themselves most of the time.


----------



## BPS#1

OK, back to the church.


Heres my thinking. Since thats where the supervisor and I go (occasionally) I'm willing to give them a better price than else where.

$200 per up to 10'' $400 over 10''.

I don't expect to spend more than an hour doing plow only. Maybe 1.5 hr the first time.


----------



## BPS#1

Speaking of time.

How long do you think it takes to plow only this complex?
2 trucks, one with 9' scoop and one with 8.5' V.
No side walks and we only plow the driving lanes. 
IF there is an extra long stretch of the parking area with out cars then we'll swoop in on a couple of passes on the way by and clean that.
There is only 6 places to stack snow so we are pushing a long way on some of it.

Once I get a couple guesses I'll post what our times are.










Or you can go to the map link and zoom in or out.
https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=41.143804,-104.75081&spn=0.006217,0.006335&t=h&deg=270&z=18


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1605035 said:


> OK, back to the church.
> 
> Heres my thinking. Since thats where the supervisor and I go (occasionally) I'm willing to give them a better price than else where.
> 
> $200 per up to 10'' $400 over 10''.
> 
> I don't expect to spend more than an hour doing plow only. Maybe 1.5 hr the first time.


You must have been one heck of s sinner in your earlier days do leave so much on the table.



BPS#1;1605037 said:


> Speaking of time.
> 
> How long do you think it takes to plow only this complex?
> 2 trucks, one with 9' scoop and one with 8.5' V.
> No side walks and we only plow the driving lanes.
> IF there is an extra long stretch of the parking area with out cars then we'll swoop in on a couple of passes on the way by and clean that.
> There is only 6 places to stack snow so we are pushing a long way on some of it.
> 
> Once I get a couple guesses I'll post what our times are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you can go to the map link and zoom in or out.
> https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=41.143804,-104.75081&spn=0.006217,0.006335&t=h&deg=270&z=18


41.00000999999999min


----------



## BPS#1

While Cheyenne aint Lander I couldn't get what you are asking.
Besides its a church, maybe God will smile kindly on me for not hitting them too hard.


If it was a mosque................. hell yeah, I'd price it high.





Come on give me a real time figure. Not some thing for a joke.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1605056 said:


> While Cheyenne aint Lander I couldn't get what you are asking.
> Besides its a church, maybe God will smile kindly on me for not hitting them too hard.
> 
> If it was a mosque................. hell yeah, I'd price it high.
> 
> Come on give me a real time figure. Not some thing for a joke.


Churches, Factory's, Office Building are all the same in my book.

All I saw in your complex pic was some long pushes and very little detail work according to what you said. Seeing how you think my time was a joke it may seem I didn't fully understand what you're doing, so I'll go 50m for a 2-4" snow.


----------



## ByDesign

1 hr for the push on the second picture. 

Churches have deep pockets, everyone gives to churches. Most of the time the churches only want it plow if it will impact a service. I would do $250 rock bottom, but that would have to be a 1-3".


----------



## LoneCowboy

BPS#1;1604811 said:


> Wow, I'd not get the job in this market.
> 
> They've been using a 91 chebie with a 7.5' or 8' straight blade owned by the church and the guy thats been doing it admits hes not a pro and plows it in 2 hours. The electrical system has become too unreliable to count on it to get the job done.
> 
> With my 9' and much more practice I do not expect it to take me nearly that long.


I agree
1 hour to 1.5 hours
Place would be FAST Only thing to watch out for would be the damn light poles when backing up. A lot of snow would be a pain, but 2-6" I would bet right around an hour or less, once you get good at it. 
EASY push

and church's are great, because you do them at the end of your usual route on weekdays (they usually don't care, nobody there) but on sundays you do them first and wait for the office buildings.

That place is a slam dunk, nothing to hit, damn little to run into (light poles), won't be in a hurry except on Sunday's when you aren't in a hurry in other places. no shoveling (bonus), no ice melt, just in, drop the plow, jam it out, no annoying cars, etc and gone.

C'mon, Buff, that church you do now was mine. That place is probably 2+ acres of pavement and under 6" it's a 40 minute push. And it's a serious money maker.


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1605246 said:


> I agree
> 1 hour to 1.5 hours
> Place would be FAST Only thing to watch out for would be the damn light poles when backing up. A lot of snow would be a pain, but 2-6" I would bet right around an hour or less, once you get good at it.
> EASY push
> 
> and church's are great, because you do them at the end of your usual route on weekdays (they usually don't care, nobody there) but on sundays you do them first and wait for the office buildings.
> 
> That place is a slam dunk, nothing to hit, damn little to run into (light poles), won't be in a hurry except on Sunday's when you aren't in a hurry in other places. no shoveling (bonus), no ice melt, just in, drop the plow, jam it out, no annoying cars, etc and gone.
> 
> C'mon, Buff, that church you do now was mine. That place is probably 2+ acres of pavement and under 6" it's a 40 minute push. And it's a serious money maker.


It's about 1.6 acres, 250ft of sidewalk, with yesterday's 3" I was on site for 30min. actual plow time is about 15min. And yes it's a money maker @$165.00 for 1-4"


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1605069 said:


> All I saw in your complex pic was some long pushes and very little detail work according to what you said. Seeing how you think my time was a joke it may seem I didn't fully understand what you're doing, so I'll go 50m for a 2-4" snow.





ByDesign;1605073 said:


> 1 hr for the push on the second picture.


You both are pretty close. Right around an hour for two trucks.
Because of the long pushes and bouncing over their speed bumps its not the most pleasant of places.
I make a heck of a lot more money off the lawn care than I'll ever do with snow.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1605400 said:


> You both are pretty close. Right around an hour for two trucks.
> Because of the long pushes and bouncing over their speed bumps its not the most pleasant of places.
> I make a heck of a lot more money off the lawn care than I'll ever do with snow.


Well you never said anything about speed bumps........and I'm sure time of day plays into plow time too.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1605407 said:


> Well you never said anything about speed bumps........and I'm sure time of day plays into plow time too.


Does it ever. This is the lowest rent place that we do. 
And their attitude shows it too. Its all about them even when we are plowing.
Even had one lie about my sub claiming that he was going way too fast and made her hit her neighbors car.
Riiiiiiiight.
The manager was far from impressed with the person.
I don't know how she does it, putting up with all that non stop lies and drama since 1998.

11pm to 6am is the best time to plow.


----------



## ByDesign

BPS#1;1605400 said:


> I make a heck of a lot more money off the lawn care than I'll ever do with snow.


Hmmm, please correct me if im wrong, but should if be the other way around? Lawn is constant maintenance and the equipment isnt cheap. I only keep some lawns because I know ill get the snow contract.

I see snow removal as having a HUGE profit margin...if we ever get an average year again.

ByDesign


----------



## BPS#1

ByDesign;1605483 said:


> Hmmm, please correct me if im wrong, but should if be the other way around? Lawn is constant maintenance and the equipment isnt cheap. *I only keep some lawns because I know ill get the snow contract. *
> 
> I see snow removal as having a HUGE profit margin...if we ever get an average year again.
> 
> ByDesign


In reference to the red highlight............................ snow is so unpredictable for me that I only do it because I do not want other "contractors" snooping around my lawn care properties.

Even if I had a property like that church priced at $1000 per push and it snowed twice all winter (can happen) I'm not really making money.

Sure for the time spent I'm making a killing, but $2000 will not survive my bills thru the winter. Neither would it most of the other guys here.

This is what I'm referring to.

Take yesterday morning. I went out and in about 1.5 hrs did $255 gross. 3 sidewalks blown off with the back pack blower (goes really quick) and ice melt one hillside complex entrance. Used 4 bags of ice melt. add in some fuel to get to town and home ($45 total expenses for the day) and I made $140 an hour for manual labor. 
Looks like a killing right? too bad it was only for 1.5 hours.
So no, to me snow doesn't really make money, not the way I look at it.

Misguided???? maybe I am.

As for the lawn care on these complexes.................3 guys can knock off two of those complexes in a 12 hr day. 
They don't like to, you can count on that. But its been done once or twice. 
I do not even want to post my day's gross when that happens. The net is too small and it could really give competition a 
huge advantage over me when it comes for bid renewal time.


----------



## stang2244

As far as lawn vs snow I agree with you both. Profit on snow is muuuuch better than lawn season easily. But the steady and consistent maintenance work is what pays the bills and pads the bank account for winter's inconsistencies.


----------



## LoneCowboy

ByDesign;1605483 said:


> I see snow removal as having a HUGE profit margin


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::

You must be new here.


----------



## BPS#1

LOL


Ask Mr Optimist how much profit there is and why he sold every thing.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1605676 said:


> LOL
> 
> Ask Mr Optimist how much profit there is and why he sold every thing.


So which one is he, 1,2 or 3?


----------



## BPS#1

50% to 60% chance of light snow saturday night and sunday.
100% chance of high winds.




zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## mjstef

Man you guys REALLY need to get a handle on your politicians down there. 1st the gun bills of late and now this?? http://denver.cbslocal.com/2013/02/13/jessicas-law-shot-down-in-colorado-once-again/ How in the HELL has this not passed 4 times in a row??????? Y'all are 1 of only 5 states that has not passed this....

If your not familiar here is the synopsis....

The Jessica Lunsford Act aka. Jessica's Law:

1.) Increase the penalty for lewd and lascivious molestation of a child to life in prison or a split sentence of a mandatory minimum 25-year prison term, followed by lifetime supervision with electronic monitoring.

2.) Increase, from 20 to 30 years, the period before a sexual predator allowed to petition to have the sexual predator designation removed.

3.) Increase sexual predator/offender registration and reporting requirements.

4.) Sexual predators who murder their victims now qualify for the death penalty in capital cases.

5.) Failing to re-register as a sexual offender/predator, harboring, or assisting a sexual predator/offender is a third degree felony.

6.) Require those already convicted of sex crimes to have electronic monitoring for the remainder of their probation

7.) Require all county misdemeanor probation officials to search the sexual offender registry when a new offender assigned to them.


----------



## BUFF

mjstef;1605919 said:


> Man you guys REALLY need to get a handle on your politicians down there. 1st the gun bills of late and now this?? http://denver.cbslocal.com/2013/02/13/jessicas-law-shot-down-in-colorado-once-again/ How in the HELL has this not passed 4 times in a row??????? Y'all are 1 of only 5 states that has not passed this....
> 
> If your not familiar here is the synopsis....
> 
> The Jessica Lunsford Act aka. Jessica's Law:
> 
> 1.) Increase the penalty for lewd and lascivious molestation of a child to life in prison or a split sentence of a mandatory minimum 25-year prison term, followed by lifetime supervision with electronic monitoring.
> 
> 2.) Increase, from 20 to 30 years, the period before a sexual predator allowed to petition to have the sexual predator designation removed.
> 
> 3.) Increase sexual predator/offender registration and reporting requirements.
> 
> 4.) Sexual predators who murder their victims now qualify for the death penalty in capital cases.
> 
> 5.) Failing to re-register as a sexual offender/predator, harboring, or assisting a sexual predator/offender is a third degree felony.
> 
> 6.) Require those already convicted of sex crimes to have electronic monitoring for the remainder of their probation
> 
> 7.) Require all county misdemeanor probation officials to search the sexual offender registry when a new offender assigned to them.


It hasn't past because it makes too much sense......


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1605860 said:


> 50% to 60% chance of light snow saturday night and sunday.
> 100% chance of high winds.
> 
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


3-4" for Saturday night/ Sunday morning with more on Tuesday,so they say.


----------



## BPS#1

Don't feel bad CO.



Tonight WY mourns as well. WY's do nothing valuable legislator body allowed all 3 pro 2A bills to die by doing nothing about them.

The house passed 3 good bills, the WY Senate in true worthless politician fashion allowed all 3 to die by refusing to act on them.
So while we aren't up for ban bills like CO is this goes to show that potentially we are not far behind.
These bills had massive support from state residents and the clowns didn't listen. 
This does not bode well for if ban bills were up for vote, they probably wouldn't listen then to their voters and would pass such insanity.



I hope that the voters from these clown's districts remember this come next election.


----------



## mjstef

BPS#1;1605965 said:


> I hope that the voters from these clown's districts remember this come next election.


Most won't remember.Too wrapped up in movies, music and bullspit to pay attention.............


----------



## BUFF

mjstef;1606151 said:
 

> Most won't remember.Too wrapped up in movies, music and bullspit to pay attention.............


And FaceBook, Twitter, Green Peace, Serria Club.....

Back to the weather, according WeatherUnderground the front moving in today has the potential of dumping 6" in my area before moving out tomorrow.


----------



## BPS#1

Get all you can. We are 50/50 of getting 1 to 3. 


Not very good odds.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1606205 said:


> Get all you can. We are 50/50 of getting 1 to 3.
> 
> Not very good odds.


@ 70%, 4-6", more the further south you go. They say 6pm for it to get going.


----------



## BPS#1

The afternoon forecast jumped to 90% chance of 3 to 7.


----------



## bsuds

Winter storm watch is now a winter storm warning! 7 to 14"s of snow extected for golden arvada lakewood.


----------



## BUFF

Might get a full push in with a posibilty of 2 rounds, that'd be cool....payuppayup







Larimer County Below 6000 Feet/Northwest Weld County 






Winter Weather Advisory


Statement as of 3:41 PM MST on February 23, 2013



... Winter Weather Advisory in effect from midnight tonight to
5 PM MST Sunday... 

The National Weather Service in Denver has issued a Winter
Weather Advisory for snow and blowing snow... which is in effect
from midnight tonight to 5 PM MST Sunday.

* Timing... snow will increase after midnight and continue through
Sunday afternoon.

* Snow accumulations... 3 to 7 inches can be expected.

* Wind/visibility... north winds will increase 20 to 30 mph by
Sunday morning with gusts to 40 mph.

* Impacts... snow with areas of blowing and drifting snow will
create visibilities near zero at times. Roads will become icy
and snowpacked.

Precautionary/preparedness actions... 

A Winter Weather Advisory for snow means that periods of snow
will cause primarily travel difficulties. Be prepared for snow
covered roads and limited visibilities... and use caution while
driving.





Boulder And Jefferson Counties Below 6000 Feet/West Broomfield County 






Winter Storm Warning


Statement as of 3:41 PM MST on February 23, 2013



... Winter Storm Warning in effect from midnight tonight to 5 PM
MST Sunday... 

The National Weather Service in Denver has issued a Winter Storm
Warning for snow and blowing snow..which is in effect from
midnight tonight to 5 PM MST Sunday. The Winter Storm Watch is no
longer in effect.

* Timing... snow will develop Saturday night and continue through 
Sunday. 

* Snow accumulations... 6 to 10 inches are expected.

* Wind/visibility... winds will gradually be increasing overnight 
and into Sunday with gusts to around 25 mph west of Interstate 
25 and possible gusts to around 35 or 40 mph east of 
Interstate 25. Areas of visibilities below a quarter mile will 
be possible especially in open areas east of the urban 
corridor. 

* Impacts... roads will become icy and snowpacked. Delays at
Denver International Airport are a good possibility.

Precautionary/preparedness actions... 

A Winter Storm Warning for heavy snow means severe winter weather
conditions are expected or occurring. Significant amounts of
snow are forecast that will make travel dangerous. Only travel in
an emergency. If you must travel... keep an extra flashlight... 
food... and water in your vehicle in case of an emergency.


----------



## BPS#1

> LATEST HPC FORECAST SHOWING 6 INCHES OF SNOW ALONG
> THE EAST SLOPES OF THE LARAMIE RANGE INTO MOST OF LARAMIE COUNTY.
> SO WE NEED TO BE ON THE WATCH FOR ANY MESOSCALE FEATURES THAT WILL
> INCREASE SNOW INTENSITIES.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

Local talent sure is confident we're going to get a decent snow out of this. My boy is so counting this snow, the plan is he'll be my shoveler and he has a driveway down the road he plows with the atv. Truth is he'll get to ditch church and throw some money in his pocket......:laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

The radio mouth says snow showers. 


NWS thinks 6'', I don't have high confidence of much.


----------



## ByDesign

Man, had a great day up @ Vail Pass sledding, and now I come home to 90% of 6-10"!!! Gonna be a long night!


----------



## ByDesign

LoneCowboy;1605558 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::
> 
> You must be new here.


New here, yes. New to the business, no.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Guys, good luck tonight and make some $$$$$.


----------



## ByDesign

Gonna be a long one, both my guys just called in "sick". Hammered drunk is more like it.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Well that SUCKS... Is someone getting fired?? That's the rumor!!


----------



## BPS#1

6" forecast, what a joke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Maybe .6"


----------



## rob_cook2001

Not **** here!!


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1606956 said:


> Gonna be a long one, both my guys just called in "sick". Hammered drunk is more like it.


Best cure for a hangover is cold air and a shovel......


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1607006 said:


> Not **** here!!


Been out since 4:30a, the further south I go the more snow there is.
Did some 1" trigger stuff, it's snowing pretty hard and decided to grab some chicken fried steak and eggs before hitting the 2" triggers.
Got the boy with me and he's doing pretty good, a little slow but does a good job and he's getting it all clean.


----------



## BPS#1

Practice makes perfect, having him along is probably a lot easier on your old bones.


----------



## ByDesign

Been out since 4 this am, taking a break now. 6" on the ground and still coming down hard. Calling for another 5-9"

Bring it!!!


----------



## BPS#1

I think our 6" forecast sagged south.


----------



## BigJ

Since it's Sunday most of my accounts can get cleared out at the end of the storm. Guys, let me know if you need any help during the storm in west suburbs or south denver. Hint Hint (by design) Jeff 651-967-2204. 07 GMC 8.5' V Plow


----------



## stang2244

Snowin like hell. Got round one done and eating lunch. It's gonna be a long damn day!


----------



## unit28

1" to 2" an hour for North Central to North East
good luck y'all


----------



## BPS#1

Nws said we got 3" officially, but they don't want theirs plowed until after sun down when the winds lay down.


----------



## ByDesign

BigJ;1607343 said:


> Since it's Sunday most of my accounts can get cleared out at the end of the storm. Guys, let me know if you need any help during the storm in west suburbs or south denver. Hint Hint (by design) Jeff 651-967-2204. 07 GMC 8.5' V Plow


Really wish I would have seen this earlier. Im back in now and taking a break until at least 10 or so. Been super busy today.

I thought it was kinda funny, I had a commercial client complain this morning, saying that I came and the "news only reported 3 inches", our contract is at 4". What a ******.


----------



## stang2244

Well I'm glad that's over for now... That's definitely the longest I've plowed for in my short plowing career. I don't even really know how much we ended up getting but was able to make 2 pushes on all and 3 pusehs on a couple accounts


----------



## LoneCowboy

ByDesign;1607768 said:


> I thought it was kinda funny, I had a commercial client complain this morning, saying that I came and the "news only reported 3 inches", our contract is at 4". What a ******.


cut them loose. it will never get better, they will always ***** about something (usually the bill) and who needs to be 2nd guessing yourself at 4am in the morning?

fire the customer


----------



## ByDesign

I should. I was trying to make sure the lot was clear before everyone filled in the lot and packed it all to ice. He wanted to wait till the storm was over before I plowed. Did it this morning and there were drifts up to my thighs all along the front of the building and entries. Someone's getting charged double!!


----------



## BUFF

According to the snow reports my area's got between 8-8.5". My stuff close the foothills had drifts 2 1/2-3'. 
Did 2 full rounds and picked up 2 spur of the moment drives. It was a long @$$ day, left home @4a, returned home @1p, took a 30min snooze, ate, reloaded ******, left @4p and got home @10:45p.
My boy did pretty good and he was whooped, I dropped him off @ 8:30p and finished up the last few. 
I was really glad to see the sky break up last night cause I was pretty beat. 

They say more tomorrow, but not too much.


----------



## rob_cook2001

8-10 inches of wet cement!!!


----------



## ByDesign

Finally about to sleep. I got a call from someone who needs a lot opened up...they want me there at 7 am. Should be fun trying to scrape this crap!


----------



## BPS#1

:laughing: :laughing:



> Winter gave the Texas Panhandle a furious slap back into reality Sunday and Monday, reminding everyone winter has not surrendered to spring.
> 
> The storm began as picturesque snowfall as the sun went down Sunday, but the north wind began to huff and the snow picked up its pace. The wind was on its way to gusts of 75 mph Monday and snow piled to 19 inches high in Amarillo by early afternoon, with far taller drifts.


http://amarillo.com/news/local-news/2013-02-25/blizzard-packs-punch


----------



## fairrpe86

What is this break stuff all of you are talking about?? Hit it hard for 33 hours for this storm. Went out about 5am Sunday and finally got home this afternoon after putting out a few last minute fires since shovelers forgot to do something or subs didn't plow all of a property.



ByDesign;1608721 said:


> Finally about to sleep. I got a call from someone who needs a lot opened up...they want me there at 7 am. Should be fun trying to scrape this crap!


Have fun with that!!! I got hit with one of those at about 10 this morning, I can only imagine what it will be like tomorrow with the sun we had today and the refreeze tonight.

Hope everybody had a good storm.


----------



## BUFF

Snowing pretty good in the Longmont/ Niwot area.......Thumbs Up


----------



## ByDesign

Dumping again in Denver!!


----------



## stang2244

It's little stretches like this that make me think "Damn it'd be nice to only do snow and have summers off". Oh wishful thinking...


----------



## BUFF

They're saying 2" and it lingering on most of the day, these are low stress, low cost money makers for me.


----------



## BUFF

BUFF;1609222 said:


> They're saying 2" and it lingering on most of the day, these are low stress, low cost money makers for me.


Well the snow petered out and nothing came of it, who knows maybe it's snow over night.

After shoveling drifted sideways on Sunday a couple of times I decided to check out single stage blowers. Timing was right after all it's not like there's always snow on the ground to try out a blower. I was pretty impressed with how they handled 6-8" of sun baked snow with a 1.5-2" of slush under it. 
As luck would have it Mac Equipment is selling all blowers "at cost", so I picked up a Honda HS520A (pull start not electric) for $550.00 out the door, retail is $729.00. They have a few more Honda and Toro blowers left if anyone is interested.


----------



## cold_and_tired

stang2244;1609177 said:


> It's little stretches like this that make me think "Damn it'd be nice to only do snow and have summers off". Oh wishful thinking...


You CAN...I did! Other than the occasional landscaping job, I never did much of anything during the summer.

Go sell those seasonals, and spend your money wisely. One thing I learned was to sell some smaller seasonals and set them up for year round billing. You will break even or lose money during the winter on those accounts each storm but that money can be made up during periods of low/no snowfall and with extra profits from the hourly accounts.

Next thing you know, it's July and you are collecting checks for snow removal. Sign enough of those "year round" seasonals and you can pay yourself a nice salary all summer.

I also offered summer maintenance services to my snow contracts then just subbed everything out while skimming the top for myself.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I bought a little single stage toro on Saturday for Sundays storm. It is one of those little ones with straight paddles and no spout. It just has fins on the front to direct the snow.... re built motor and new paddles for $135.... what a worthless piece of ****. Would not blow ONE INCH of snow. Might work on dry snow, I don't know. I would like to buy a big single stage but after this I am skeptical.... I could move snow faster with a garden trowal!


----------



## rob_cook2001

Tanner, what's the average snow fall per season in monument where you plowed?


----------



## BPS#1

rob_cook2001;1609801 said:


> I bought a little single stage toro on Saturday for Sundays storm. It is one of those little ones with straight paddles and no spout. It just has fins on the front to direct the snow.... re built motor and new paddles for $135.... what a worthless piece of ****. Would not blow ONE INCH of snow. Might work on dry snow, I don't know. I would like to buy a big single stage but after this I am skeptical.... I could move snow faster with a garden trowal!


Yeah, those don't even make a good boat anchor.

The one like Dave got isn't too bad like he said. 
My sub has a Toro, looks very similar to the pic he posted. 
It does have its limitations but it beats a shovel.

We might have gotten 2'' of new yesterday/last night but with winds over 40 mph its kinda hard to tell.
One thing we do have is a huge load of ICE, every where.
Most roads in the county are either closed or marked no unnecessary travel.
I'm heading out now to go plow the drifts off of my customers lots.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1609801 said:


> I bought a little single stage toro on Saturday for Sundays storm. It is one of those little ones with straight paddles and no spout. It just has fins on the front to direct the snow.... re built motor and new paddles for $135.... what a worthless piece of ****. Would not blow ONE INCH of snow. Might work on dry snow, I don't know. I would like to buy a big single stage but after this I am skeptical.... I could move snow faster with a garden trowal!


 Robert I was also sketchy about the single stage blowers until I tried it out. The Honda's paddles are thicker, are supported in 2 places vs one on the Toro and have a tighter radius which helps with blowing snow through the shoot.

I didn't buy it with the intention of always using it, with a shovel I can kick a blowers @$$ when it comes to lighter snows. I think the blower will be handy with stuff 5-6" plus, it probably won't be any faster but there'd be less fatigue. Also my boy would be using it while I'm plowing.
If I decided it was to much of a PITA I'd give to my dad to use on his walks or I got it cheap enough I could probably get close to what I paid for it.


----------



## LoneCowboy

the honda snowblowers kick ass.
iv'e got a 25 year old 2 stage (that has gone thru 6' drifts) and a couple year old single stage that handled all the 12" snows we got last year here in Longmont pretty easily.

like he said, it's not worth it below a couple inches, but over that it's much quicker. Even with 2 guys. one guy makes the first pass thru with the blower and the other guy is behind doing the rest of the walk (pushing it to one side)

that's a smoking price Dave, less than I paid for mine (same model) 3 years ago.

It's a honda, they always start.


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1610160 said:


> It's a honda, they always start.


I was amazed, it was on the show room floor with no fuel, added some and 1st pull it started. It maybe different when it's 0* but it'll be better than the 2smoke Toro's could ever be.


----------



## LoneCowboy

BUFF;1610191 said:


> I was amazed, it was on the show room floor with no fuel, added some and 1st pull it started. It maybe different when it's 0* but it'll be better than the 2smoke Toro's could ever be.


Mine has been sitting since last February (with gas in it, whole bit), i took it out, put on teh choke and pulled it, coughed, one more big pull and zing, away it goes

honda's are awesome


----------



## stang2244

cold_and_tired;1609678 said:


> You CAN...I did! Other than the occasional landscaping job, I never did much of anything during the summer.
> 
> Go sell those seasonals, and spend your money wisely. One thing I learned was to sell some smaller seasonals and set them up for year round billing. You will break even or lose money during the winter on those accounts each storm but that money can be made up during periods of low/no snowfall and with extra profits from the hourly accounts.
> 
> Next thing you know, it's July and you are collecting checks for snow removal. Sign enough of those "year round" seasonals and you can pay yourself a nice salary all summer.
> 
> I also offered summer maintenance services to my snow contracts then just subbed everything out while skimming the top for myself.


I like the sound of this. It seems like seasonals would be a tougher sell up here as you get a bit more snow where you are. If you can make it next time we do lunch I'd like to pick your brain about the idea if you don't mind.

On the note of single stage blowers.... Those things are little work horses. I think you got an older style Rob, it should've been more effective.


----------



## BPS#1

Sunday afternoon.

The black pickup is my sub stacking at one of the complexes.


----------



## BPS#1

The view last night on my way home from work.

Solid ice.

We might have gotten 2'' of new snow but with 40+ winds all we did today was plow drifted areas.


----------



## BPS#1

stang2244;1610399 said:


> I like the sound of this. It seems like seasonals would be a tougher sell up here as you get a bit more snow where you are. If you can make it next time we do lunch I'd like to pick your brain about the idea if you don't mind.
> 
> On the note of single stage blowers.... Those things are little work horses. I think you got an older style Rob, it should've been more effective.


I can't sell seasonals here. Take months like Nov '12 when it doesn't snow, or spring '12 when the last snow was before the middle of Feb........... they will not pay when its not snowing.

You cannot convince them that $10,000 is $10,000 no matter if its lump sump pay, 6 month pay or 12 month pay. 
They can't get it thru their heads that its still $10,000 no matter how you slice it.


----------



## mjstef

Hey Buff, Are you getting some of the excess profits here???? http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/MAG-074


----------



## BUFF

mjstef;1610834 said:


> Hey Buff, Are you getting some of the excess profits here???? http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/MAG-074


Heck no and stuff like that is BS. People that price gouge to that extent will get the wrath of Karma in the not so distance future; What goes around comes around.


----------



## mjstef

BUFF;1610844 said:


> Heck no and stuff like that is BS. People that price gouge to that extent will get the wrath of Karma in the not so distance future; What goes around comes around.


That's my thoughs as well. There was a company before X-Mas that was charging $50 per mag but all monies over their normal pricing was getting donated to the NRA. I don't have too much of an issue with that as it stops people from ordering hundreds of mags and profiting huge off on them. As for CTD, they will NEVER get another dime from me!!!!


----------



## cold_and_tired

rob_cook2001;1609802 said:


> Tanner, what's the average snow fall per season in monument where you plowed?


Some websites say that Monument averages 100" per year but I've found it to be closer to 80" over the last five years if you don't count blizzards.



stang2244;1610399 said:


> I like the sound of this. It seems like seasonals would be a tougher sell up here as you get a bit more snow where you are. If you can make it next time we do lunch I'd like to pick your brain about the idea if you don't mind.
> 
> On the note of single stage blowers.... Those things are little work horses. I think you got an older style Rob, it should've been more effective.


I would love to come to the next lunch. I missed the last one because I was out of town. I'm more than happy to give up some of my secrets to success.



BPS#1;1610644 said:


> I can't sell seasonals here. Take months like Nov '12 when it doesn't snow, or spring '12 when the last snow was before the middle of Feb........... they will not pay when its not snowing.
> 
> You cannot convince them that $10,000 is $10,000 no matter if its lump sump pay, 6 month pay or 12 month pay.
> They can't get it thru their heads that its still $10,000 no matter how you slice it.


My sales tactic was not so much to convince them that seasonals were good, but that hourly was bad. I'm sure a lot of us on here are reputable and bill honestly but I've ran across guys that charge hourly, put the smallest blade they can on their truck, use 4-low to keep their speed down and plow in a very non-efficient manner.

I always went to a customer and told them that hourly is not fair to anyone. If I put wings on a plow and clear their lot as quickly as possible, the customers bill is smaller and I don't make as much. If I have a little plow and go slow, their bill is huge and it's not fair for them.

With a seasonal price, they know exactly how much they are going to spend and can budget accordingly without worrying about how long it's going to take me to clear their lot. The YMCA, especially, really liked this approach. They knew how much they were going to spend every winter and could allocate reserve money to different programs.

One of my harder sales went to a customer that left the meeting wanting to sign a five year deal. I had plowed hourly for them over the three previous years, I made a good profit and they never balked at an invoice. I averaged the invoices for those three years together and came up with roughly $24,000 per season. I approached them with that number and I thought the treasurer was going to fall out of his chair. The president asked how much I had billed in the past and I told them that it was an average. The treasurer looked over his books and agreed.

I then asked if they would like to spread that out over the entire year. They jumped on it like a pit bull on a puppy. October through March, I got $3,000 per month. April through September, I got $1,000 per month.

This was right around the time I switched to big equipment and pushers. I cut my costs by eliminating trucks, therefore my profits went up even higher than before. My customer was happy and I was very happy!

I did this with a few other customers and ended up with about $3,100 a month coming in during the summer. Not a windfall by any means but it was a heck of a lot better than working!


----------



## MadeintheShade

Hey guys, I'm not around much- as you probably know, but I seem to remember a year or two ago someone was renting new equipment based on an hourly rate. I'm looking into getting a skid steer for summer landscaping work and a CAT dealer is advertising a deal along those lines and am considering it. I am wondering what you thought of the deal and if it seemed fair.


----------



## stang2244

I've had a Cat 236 for the last year on their power by the hour deal. It didnt work very well for my application because access was difficult in many of my jobs. It worked for snow season and I think its a good option if you plan to use it a lot and purchase at the end of the term. Otherwise you are better off renting as you will get a better rate than $25/hr(that's what mine was at the time).


----------



## Spool it up

Make sure you guys kick that L south east as deep as possible . we only got a few inches here and need a cripler :laughing:

make it the storm of the century if poss


----------



## MadeintheShade

Stang, I was thinking about going that way b/c The other day I rented a bobcat for 3 days -only put 10 hours on it but it cost me $700- would take the stress out of hurry up and get it back. since Its usually just me or me with a guy I don't see putting more than 5-6 hours a day on the machine- even in an 8-9 hour day. that makes it $150/day- $50 less than the local rental guy charges me. 

is there a minimum monthly charge or any extra money they charge you? what if I don't really use it for a month?


----------



## BUFF

Spool it up;1612119 said:


> Make sure you guys kick that L south east as deep as possible . we only got a few inches here and need a cripler :laughing:
> 
> make it the storm of the century if poss


Heck no, you eastern guys never send any weather west..............


----------



## Spool it up

BUFF;1612256 said:


> Heck no, you eastern guys never send any weather west..............


yo Buff , when water flows uphill :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

Spool it up;1612263 said:


> yo Buff , when water flows uphill :laughing:


It does with a pump pushing it.

Hey how do you like the DXT, Boss is going to offer them in a 9.2 and a 8.2 for next season.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I want to hear about the dxt to!


----------



## BPS#1

Buy a Hiniker, they have a trip edge. 


I don't think that other one does.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1612289 said:


> Buy a Hiniker, they have a trip edge.
> 
> I don't think that other one does.


Hey Stretch the DXT is a full trip and a edge trip. Currently Boss is only making them 10ft wide for f550 type trucks. 
I'd only go with a trip edge in a V.


----------



## BPS#1

I didn't know that, I know that they didn't have trip edge not that long ago.


Hiniker has extensions that should make theirs 10'.


I saw some brand of V the other day on a 3500 chebie, with extensions.
Good lord that looked like a HUGE hunk of metal hanging on the front end.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1612299 said:


> I didn't know that, I know that they didn't have trip edge not that long ago.
> 
> Hiniker has extensions that should make theirs 10'.
> 
> I saw some brand of V the other day on a 3500 chebie, with extensions.
> Good lord that looked like a HUGE hunk of metal hanging on the front end.


I'd have to think there's a lot in the world that appears huge to you.....just saying


----------



## Spool it up

BUFF;1612271 said:


> It does with a pump pushing it.
> 
> Hey how do you like the DXT, Boss is going to offer them in a 9.2 and a 8.2 for next season.


cant say , havent had a motherload push yet here . i wanted the 9.2 but wasnt avail at the time .
make sure you send that "L" south by south east Thumbs Up

only had 4 nusience inchers totaling bout 4 '' here .

whats your storm totals for the season ?


----------



## BUFF

I'm more curious in how the trip edge is working and if you've had any structural issues. 
Even though you may not of have a power dump you must have some feedback.
Generally speaking we've had next to nothing for snow, a 5-6" Xmas day storm, a couple 1-2" storms and last Sunday was the biggest with 9-10".


----------



## rob_cook2001

The only hard part about buying a hiniker is telling your friends your gay Haha!!!


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1612352 said:


> The only hard part about buying a hiniker is telling your friends your gay Haha!!!


Ouch.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## stang2244

MadeintheShade;1612220 said:


> Stang, I was thinking about going that way b/c The other day I rented a bobcat for 3 days -only put 10 hours on it but it cost me $700- would take the stress out of hurry up and get it back. since Its usually just me or me with a guy I don't see putting more than 5-6 hours a day on the machine- even in an 8-9 hour day. that makes it $150/day- $50 less than the local rental guy charges me.
> 
> is there a minimum monthly charge or any extra money they charge you? what if I don't really use it for a month?


Your situation sounds about right for that type of a deal. There is no weekly or monthly minimum, just a minimum of 400 hrs for the year.


----------



## MadeintheShade

400 x $25 = 10,000 what happens if you don't use all of it at the end of the year? do you have to lump sum?


----------



## cold_and_tired

MadeintheShade;1611815 said:


> Hey guys, I'm not around much- as you probably know, but I seem to remember a year or two ago someone was renting new equipment based on an hourly rate. I'm looking into getting a skid steer for summer landscaping work and a CAT dealer is advertising a deal along those lines and am considering it. I am wondering what you thought of the deal and if it seemed fair.


Check with the local equipment rental places. I used All Rental here in Colorado Springs and was getting backhoes for $1,000 a month. Call Power Motive also. I had a Komatsu WA-50 leased for $600 a month.

Some of the smaller places are desperate to get their equipment out during the winter and will make some great deals in order to do so.


----------



## stang2244

If you don't hit the minimum you are responsible for the balance. If you're putting 40 hours a week on it you're better off doing rental by the month because you can put 160 hours on it and it'll cost you $1400-1700. If you do the by the hour and you hit the 400 hour mark for the 12 months it winds up costing you $833/month on average.


----------



## ByDesign

Anyone paying attention to this fri/sat/sun storm? Could be interesting if we get a little more spin out of it...


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1613136 said:


> Anyone paying attention to this fri/sat/sun storm? Could be interesting if we get a little more spin out of it...


It looks like there a few lining up, 40% chance for tomorrow, then the weekend and another one out into next Tuesday.

CPS Spring Fling is on the 14th, looks like Stretch and I are going. They have Famous Dave's BBQ bringing in lunch.

http://www.cpsdistributors.com/imag...tors+March+2013+E-Newsletter&utm_medium=email


----------



## rob_cook2001

Sounds like a good time David! 
I'd you guys know anyone I am going to sell my 10ft bobcat snow pusher. It is rubber edged and floats just like a plow.. only has about 20 hours of use and is in GREAT shape. Bought a new plow and don't need the box.


----------



## ByDesign

rob_cook2001;1613489 said:


> Sounds like a good time David!
> I'd you guys know anyone I am going to sell my 10ft bobcat snow pusher. It is rubber edged and floats just like a plow.. only has about 20 hours of use and is in GREAT shape. Bought a new plow and don't need the box.


What type of $$ are you looking to get? How old is it?


----------



## ByDesign

BUFF;1613188 said:


> It looks like there a few lining up, 40% chance for tomorrow, then the weekend and another one out into next Tuesday.
> 
> CPS Spring Fling is on the 14th, looks like Stretch and I are going. They have Famous Dave's BBQ bringing in lunch.
> 
> http://www.cpsdistributors.com/imag...tors+March+2013+E-Newsletter&utm_medium=email


I would be down to meet up and go with you guys.


----------



## rob_cook2001

It was bought last fall... new I think they are 3200. I would like 2650.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I wasn't invited..... can't a farmer cut grass? Lol


----------



## BPS#1

rob_cook2001;1612352 said:


> The only hard part about buying a hiniker is telling your friends your gay Haha!!!


Hater..........


----------



## BPS#1

ByDesign;1613136 said:


> Anyone paying attention to this fri/sat/sun storm? Could be interesting if we get a little more spin out of it...


NWS thinks some thing could happen but are doing the usual 10 left feet dance of "well if it goes this way then this will happen", 
"but if it doesn't go that way and does go this other way instead, then this will happen".

I'll check back in on thursday and see if they've figured it out yet.


----------



## BPS#1

rob_cook2001;1613505 said:


> I wasn't invited..... can't a farmer cut grass? Lol


You could sign up with them and get invited next year.


----------



## BPS#1

So we're right on the edge of heavy snow or light snow??

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Now that I have a day job its just easier to do that than it is to deal with all these little 2'' events.



> The roller coaster ride of temperatures continue through the week with 60s returning to the Nebraska Panhandle Wednesday and Thursday with 40s west of the Laramie Range. Generally expect dry conditions with sunny skies Tuesday and Wednesday, with increasing clouds Thursday. Concern is growing for the weekend as longer range forecast guidance is showing a fairly strong low pressure system tracking into northern Colorado Friday night and remaining through the weekend. Should this scenario pan out, southeast Wyoming and Nebraska Panhandle would be in a very favorable location to receive heavy snowfall. Details remain sketchy at this time on snow amounts and locations impacted. You'll want to check back as the weekend nears for later updates and statements on this event. If you have outdoor plans for the weekend, you'll definitely want to keep a close eye on later updates on this developing winter weather event.


----------



## BPS#1

Speaking of drought conditions I ran across this map.

Our region.
http://droughtmonitor.unl.edu/DM_highplains.htm

With SE WY being right in the area of severe to extreme drought with most of NE and the northern area of CO in the exceptional drought.

This would match what I'm seeing all over Laramie and Weld counties as I'm hauling oil. There really isn't any grass on the ranches. Some of the dormant grass is not the normal brown color its grey.

The pic will give you a good idea of the difference visible from space over the last 6 years or so. 
On the left is a satellite pass in 2012, on the right side is the same area taken in at least 07.
Big change in the color. 
My 90 some year old grandma believes its just as dry now as it was in the 30s during the dust bowl.


----------



## BPS#1

20% chance of snow is turning into looking like I'm gonna have to break out the plow before the end of the day.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1613685 said:


> Big change in the color.


The Change in color came in 2008........just saying


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1613761 said:


> The Change in color came in 2008........just saying


We had a fairly wet year in '11. The prairie grass stayed green clear into the first of Aug, which is unheard of for the time I've lived here. (since 95)

But yeah its not a single year event thats got us to this severe drought stage.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Nice one David!!


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1613837 said:


> Nice one David!!


:laughing::laughing::laughing:Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

Snowing pretty good in Longmont....


----------



## rob_cook2001

Not a flake here in keenesburg


----------



## BUFF

Grass is getting covered, seems to be coming down harder.


----------



## BPS#1

Ended up being a quick passing snow shower thats mostly melted off the hard surfaces by now.


----------



## BUFF

Ended up with about 2.5" on grass, roads were starting to get covered then it quit and the sun came out. I'll check on a couple resi's that have northern exposure and 1" triggers.


----------



## fairrpe86

We went and pushed a few areas at one property down here. Mainly sidewalks and a few of the buildings on site. Then again the property sits a bit higher than the rest of Denver, tucked in the base of the foothills and they can be pretty picky about stuff.


----------



## ByDesign

Any guesses on this next one fellas? I think Denver might miss out on the big numbers for this one, but one model might make me eat my words!


----------



## BUFF

Everything I've seen so far has the it tracking to the north of Denver, the Jesters are calling for 10-12" for me. I'd be happy with whatever comes.


----------



## BPS#1

6 to 12 inches looks possible across
most of southeast wyoming


----------



## BPS#1

Virginia declares a state of emergency after 'wallpaper paste' blizzard dumps up to TEN INCHES of snow

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ington-braces-winter-storm.html#ixzz2Mp8Nl5Eo


----------



## stang2244

I'll take some snow! Anything to push spring back a fuzz!


----------



## BPS#1

I'm kinda wishing I had my complexes fertilized.......... but the contract doesn't start until 4/1.
And while they are signed and in the bag I don't want to spend the coin for fert just yet and not get paid for it until 6 weeks from now.


----------



## BPS#1




----------



## BUFF

Both NOAA and Weather Underground are saying the same:


Larimer County Below 6000 Feet/Northwest Weld County 






Winter Storm Watch


Statement as of 4:21 AM MST on March 07, 2013



... Winter Storm Watch in effect from late Friday night through
Saturday evening... 

The National Weather Service in Denver has issued a Winter Storm
Watch... which is in effect from late Friday night through
Saturday evening. 

* Timing... snow will begin over the urban corridor plains by mid
Friday evening... then over the rest of the plains around
midnight. Moderate to heavy snow is possible from around 6 am
MST Saturday morning into Saturday evening.

* Snow accumulations... will range from 7 to 12 inches possible.
The most is expected over the Front Range urban corridor and
Palmer Ridge... the least over the northeast corner and Lincoln
County. 

* Wind/visibility... north winds of 20 to 35 mph are expected over
the plains east of the urban corridor Saturday afternoon and
early evening. This coupled with the moderate and heavy snow
will reduce visibilities well below one mile. 

* Impacts... hazardous winter driving conditions will plague
drivers over the plains of northeast Colorado on Saturday and
Saturday night.

Precautionary/preparedness actions... 

A Winter Storm Watch means there is a potential for significant
snow that may impact travel. Continue to monitor the latest
forecasts.


----------



## ByDesign

Well this could be a big one now! NWS is now saying 7-12" for Denver. Replacing the CPS in both the trucks today and I have an issue when the wipers come on.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1616464 said:


> Well this could be a big one now! NWS is now saying 7-12" for Denver. Replacing the CPS in both the trucks today and I have an issue when the wipers come on.


Wiper issue's suck.........

A couple of my customers are buying into the storm hype, one being a church that has an activity on Saturday has told be to keep the lot and walks clean all afternoon into the night.
The other is a Dr who's on call and his driveway drifts in pretty bad.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Anyone need a pushbox for this storm??? Lol.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1616495 said:


> Anyone need a pushbox for this storm??? Lol.


Does it come with snow, a skid and operator????


----------



## rob_cook2001

BUFF;1616505 said:


> Does it come with snow, a skid and operator????


For the right price! Haha


----------



## stang2244

Winter storm watch for Saturday and I'm wearing shorts for my tee time at 10:45 this morning...gotta love it!


----------



## ByDesign

BUFF;1616473 said:


> Wiper issue's suck.........
> 
> A couple of my customers are buying into the storm hype, one being a church that has an activity on Saturday has told be to keep the lot and walks clean all afternoon into the night.
> The other is a Dr who's on call and his driveway drifts in pretty bad.


Yeah, 6 hrs before will be when I start to make my decisions. Lets see if I have any employees left to call!

Its an issue with the wipers, that every 25 or so cycles it causes the CPS to jump and it will kill the truck at idle, or just making driving a real pain. Easy fix, replace cheap parts store CPS with one from international. $40 bucks and 30 mins.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1616511 said:


> For the right price! Haha


Price posted was $2600.00 ?????? Thumbs Up


----------



## bsuds

Any body know where to pick up some ice-melt. I am in golden, and so far I have called CPS and Horizon, and neither have any in stock. Any ideas who has ice-melt in stock.


----------



## stang2244

Johns deere landscapes in Broomfield had some this morning. May check there


----------



## ByDesign

bsuds;1616661 said:


> Any body know where to pick up some ice-melt. I am in golden, and so far I have called CPS and Horizon, and neither have any in stock. Any ideas who has ice-melt in stock.


CPS in centennial had some. Pioneer I think has some as well off irma has some as well. Im actually heading there in a few mins. How much are you looking to get?


----------



## bsuds

Im not looking for that much just enough to get through the storm. So maybe 500 to 700 lbs.


----------



## bsuds

Thanks for letting me know that pioneer has some in stock. I am going down to the littleton store, they have some in stock for just under 8 bucks a bag.


----------



## BUFF

They've changed their tune and dropped accumulation amounts since this morning, at this rate we'll be chasing white balls on a golf course.......







Larimer County Below 6000 Feet/Northwest Weld County 






Winter Storm Watch


Statement as of 12:03 PM MST on March 07, 2013



... Winter Storm Watch remains in effect from late Friday night
through Saturday evening... 

* timing... snow will begin over the urban corridor and plains
Friday night. Moderate to heavy snow is possible from around 6
am MST Saturday morning into early Saturday evening.

* Snow accumulations... are expected to range from 4 to 10 inches.
The higher snow amounts are expected over the Front Range urban
corridor and Palmer Ridge... with lower snow amounts over
Lincoln County.

* Wind/visibility... north winds of 20 to 35 mph are expected over
the plains east of the urban corridor Saturday afternoon and
early evening. This coupled with the moderate and heavy snow may
reduce visibilities below a quarter mile at times.

* Impacts... hazardous winter driving conditions will plague 
drivers over the plains of northeast Colorado on Saturday and 
Saturday night. 

Precautionary/preparedness actions... 

A Winter Storm Watch means there is a potential for significant
snow that may impact travel. Continue to monitor the latest
forecasts.


----------



## BPS#1

We're under a blizzard watch for tomorrow night and saturday already by noon today.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1616818 said:


> We're under a blizzard watch for tomorrow night and saturday already by noon today.


Soooooo what are you saying, you're special?


----------



## ByDesign

With how warm it's been, gonna take a bit before the pavement starts to get covered. North sides will still collect quickly though.


----------



## stang2244

This is gonna be good... Back up to 8-14". Anyone think they'll change it again?!


----------



## LoneCowboy

yesterday it said 2-4 overnight
this morning it says 1-3 overnight but then SIX TO TEN tomorrow (saturday)

You guys might have to work, I'll be sleeping in.


----------



## BUFF

I think at this point the forecast is based on a combination of goose bingo and a coin toss.


----------



## BPS#1

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/southwest-storm-to-deliver-den/7677904


----------



## BUFF

Accuweather......:laughing::laughing: those clowns should be on Jerry SpringerThumbs Up


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1617289 said:


> Accuweather......:laughing::laughing: those clowns should be on Jerry SpringerThumbs Up


Yeah, they are the most inaccurate forecast of all.


----------



## ByDesign

I really don't know why it's so hard to find good help. I have 0 guys willing to shovel for this storm. FML.


----------



## BPS#1

ByDesign;1617532 said:


> I really don't know why it's so hard to find good help. I have 0 guys willing to shovel for this storm. FML.


Its enough to make a guy want to get out of the business.

A friend of mine (also my plow sub) has a pretty fair list of residentials that he agreed to take care of. He lined up two guys that said they were reliable (former summer employees of mine) notice I said FORMER...........
First snow we get that they have to go out on was that 10''er in Oct. 
They didn't even complete the 2nd one on the list. 
Never called to tell him they quit or nothing. Finally he called them and their excuse for the whole thing was that their little car couldn't get around town....... that was BS because they got around to where they wanted to go.

Any way he and I just buckle down and do the small properties the day after the storm. 
It usually ends up being at least 12 hrs of solid work.

There is no way we'll agree to doing them next season.
We both plan to just stick with plowing.

Good luck on the help issue.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1617532 said:


> I really don't know why it's so hard to find good help. I have 0 guys willing to shovel for this storm. FML.


Robert has all kinds of stories about shoveler's, I think Andy (Stang) has used a temp service some but I seem to remember it wasn't too cheap.
I'm just happy my kid is dumb enough to want to go with.


----------



## stang2244

Shovelers are a constant battle. You have to have a long list for backups and pay them well. I found two guys who have been very reliable and can always round up 4-5 more guys. I pay the two main guys 15-17 an hour and throw them an extra 20-40$ each depending on the storm difficulty. They meet me while I'm plowing, grab the list of residentials and shovels and go hit it. 

Temp service was a joke and cost $18/man hour, Craigslist has given me some decent help, it's just a matter of runnin through guys til you find good ones.


----------



## stang2244

On a side note, picked up a 2008 reg cab long bed F250 gasser today to be used as a work truck in the summer/plow truck next winter. I'll get pics once the dust settles this weekend.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1617630 said:


> On a side note, picked up a 2008 reg cab long bed F250 gasser today to be used as a work truck in the summer/plow truck next winter. I'll get pics once the dust settles this weekend.


Andy you should take a look at the Boss DXT's for it, they're making them for next season in a 8.2 and a 9.2, Steel, Poly and SS. I'm probably going to put one on ****** for next year and also have a mount put on my 08 too. I've asked my dealer to get pricing and hope to hear back from them early next week.


----------



## stang2244

I'd be interested in checking those out. Fairly certain it's going to be a boss of some sort.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1617647 said:


> I'd be interested in checking those out. Fairly certain it's going to be a boss of some sort.


I'm pretty much sold on it, in talking to the mechanic at the dealer they're simple and one of the cool things is they only use one style of valve and solenoid for all functions. So this means only carrying one of each as a spare.
Also while I was at the dealer today the mechanic was hooking up the owners plow and I go to see first hand how easy it was to plug and play. The control is supper simple and once you figure out the button orientation it's a breeze. Also I saw they thinking about offering different graphics of the plows for next year for those who like"The Bing".
When I go to northern Wisconsin this summer I'm going to make a attempt to get into the factory which is about 75miles from where I"ll be, my dealer said they could help me get it. 
Check this out.
http://www.youtube.com/user/thebossplows


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1617644 said:


> Andy you should take a look at the Boss DXT's for it, they're making them for next season in a 8.2 and a 9.2, Steel, Poly and SS. I'm probably going to put one on ****** for next year and also have a mount put on my 08 too. I've asked my dealer to get pricing and hope to hear back from them early next week.


On the 08???

You're going big huh?


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1617679 said:


> On the 08???
> 
> You're going big huh?


Only hanging gear on the 08 as a back up to ******, it wouldn't be my 1st choice to plow with due to the length but I'd have all bases covered.

Also Mac Eq is having their spring open house March 23rd in Loveland.


----------



## BPS#1

You're not going to be much longer than me. For road plowing or large parking lots you won't notice.


I was wondering when their spring deal was gonna be. Couple years ago they had it I think in Feb.
It was cold, raining and just miserable. 
This is pretty late even for them.


----------



## ByDesign

What the difference between them and the VXT?


----------



## fairrpe86

Our fleet runs nothing but Boss plows and everybody seems to love them. They hold up well, we can put any plow on any truck, very easy to operate.




ByDesign;1617756 said:


> What the difference between them and the VXT?


DXT has a trip edge as well as the full trip.

Who is the mechanic at Mac Equipment these days? Is Mike still up there?


----------



## stang2244

Sticking to the streets for any of you guys? Starting to stick north side in Thornton. Just sitting and waiting for a bit.....


----------



## ByDesign

Nothing on the streets yet, but I did get a full night of sleep! Was only up every hr!!


----------



## BUFF

fairrpe86;1617760 said:


> Our fleet runs nothing but Boss plows and everybody seems to love them. They hold up well, we can put any plow on any truck, very easy to operate.
> 
> DXT has a trip edge as well as the full trip.
> 
> Who is the mechanic at Mac Equipment these days? Is Mike still up there?


Yeah Mike, he's seems to know his **** and has no problem taking the time to walk you through something.



stang2244;1617795 said:


> Sticking to the streets for any of you guys? Starting to stick north side in Thornton. Just sitting and waiting for a bit.....


Just starting to get some slush along the side of the roads/walks.


ByDesign;1617824 said:


> Nothing on the streets yet, but I did get a full night of sleep! Was only up every hr!!


I went to bed @8:30 last night, up at 3, 4,5 nada and at 5:30 it started. Not coming down with any intensity but coming down. I will say it's full of moisture and is going to be heavy to push.


----------



## ByDesign

BUFF;1617836 said:


> I went to bed @8:30 last night, up at 3, 4,5 nada and at 5:30 it started. Not coming down with any intensity but coming down. I will say it's full of moisture and is going to be heavy to push.


Haha, that was my exact schedule! The sky just opened up, Ill be going to make a push soon.


----------



## BPS#1

What a freaking lot of hype for nothing!
At least here.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1617842 said:


> Haha, that was my exact schedule! The sky just opened up, Ill be going to make a push soon.


I'm in the the middle of making hash browns, bacon and eggs and will head out around 9 or so.



BPS#1;1617846 said:


> What a freaking lot of hype for nothing!
> At least here.


I believe someone said something about Jerry Springer


----------



## BUFF

Man oh man this storm is taking it's sweet time getting going for me. Everything is still wet with nothing sticking.


----------



## ByDesign

Yeah, I hit one account just now, but came back in. Nada sticking. Might end up being a joke of a storm again with the warm temps we have had.


----------



## BPS#1

I'm thinking a career as a weather guesser probably isn't such a bad thing. 

All the rest of us live in a world where accuracy is expected, demanded and we'd be fired for non accuracy.

Weather guessers............ accuracy is optional.


----------



## BUFF

It's snowing pretty good but with 36* temps it's not sticking on paved surfaces. 
I just checked out C-Dot Webcams and nothing is on the roads north of Denver, up at the Wyo state-line there's nothing on the ground.

Paul you can't do weather, at least on TV due to the glare coming off your hair challenged head.


----------



## BPS#1

If I had that kind of money I could afford a hair piece.

Besides the weather channel has at least one on air personality thats shaved bald.

Well this over hyped storm is about in the bags, less than two hours before the chance of precip falls way off. 
Good grief how do these guys stand to look at themselves in the mirror?

Junction of 25 and 80.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1617974 said:


> Good grief how do these guys stand to look at themselves in the mirror?


The same way you do..........with a step ladder.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## stang2244

Well they half way hit it so far, cleared all but one commercial and my shovelers are half way through residentials. It's still coming down but mostly melting.... Lots of slush plowing. We'll see where we end up!


----------



## ByDesign

Ok, I have now hit two places. This is weak. If it wasn't for my north facing accounts I wouldn't be plowing at all. I guess we will see what late afternoon and tonight hold.


----------



## BUFF

After doing absolutely nothing all day with the exception of eating, chasing the wife around and taking a nap I do believe I'm going to head out in a few to see what's going on.
I had hoped this storm would have yielded 3rounds but that's not going to happen.


----------



## BPS#1

Unless some thing changes we'll get 0 rounds from this major winter storm.

What a crock.


----------



## In2toys

about 1/4 " of slush on my lots in Castle rock. Meanwhile the local guys in Elizabeth have been plowing the safeway lot for the past 6 hours... About 6 " on the ground out here...


----------



## BUFF

*Bust!!!!!!!!!*
The closer I got to Longmont/Boulder the less snow, all I did was drive 38miles and get my pickup dirty.:realmad:
The only way to give this day any value is to go out for Sushi........ oh yeah


----------



## rob_cook2001

Sushi? Really????


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1618337 said:


> Sushi? Really????


Hell yeah........... Salmon and Tuna,he whole famdamly eats it too.


----------



## bsuds

We got a solid 10 inches in golden. ***** was heavy and wet as hell. Doing clean up last night a few of my lots turned in to ice rinks from all the melting.


----------



## fairrpe86

bsuds;1618591 said:


> We got a solid 10 inches in golden. ***** was heavy and wet as hell. Doing clean up last night a few of my lots turned in to ice rinks from all the melting.


Had the same issue with a number of lots on the west side of town. Used at least twice as much ice slicer/rapid thaw as we normally do. We have a site in Deer Creek Canyon and pushing that stuff this morning was really heavy,


----------



## fairrpe86

BUFF;1617836 said:


> Yeah Mike, he's seems to know his **** and has no problem taking the time to walk you through something.


Ya Mike has installed tons of Boss plows in his day. I worked with him for awhile where I am working at now and there is no doubt he knows his stuff!


----------



## BUFF

Cold white stuff is falling out of the sky
What's up with that, forecast clearly didn't say anything about any weather.


----------



## stang2244

Ya caught me by surprise too. I just washed my damn truck today too!


----------



## rob_cook2001

What ever truck I buy to run next year will get a dxt for sure.


----------



## ByDesign

Coming down pretty good in Denver, maybe 1.5" on the grass and a trace on north facing surfaces. That being said, im not going out.


----------



## BPS#1

I'm going to go do my 0 tolerance sidewalks and ice melt a complex entrance. 
Call it a day and go haul oil.

Good chance there is more that could be done but with sunny and in the mid 40s......
it all be gone in a few hours. Customers will be happy with saving money.


----------



## LoneCowboy

worst weather forecasters EVER


----------



## stang2244

So bad. All my north facing resi's had 3" +. Been out for 4-5 hours and its still fu ck ing snowing. They can't do anything right.


----------



## BPS#1

Like Dave says, " no talent........"


----------



## ByDesign

I lied, I went out and hit two accounts. More of a pain in the ass than anything, just wanted them to know im still around.


----------



## BPS#1

As of this morning I've spread a pallet of ice melt season to date.


----------



## BUFF

Uhmmmmmm yeah it's not going to hit 50* today, just enough snow to make some icey roads. Ended with about 3 or so on the picnic table.


----------



## ByDesign

Well, just got finished putting the plows away for the season. It we happen to get another snow that sticks, I have one I can grab pretty easy. What a let down of a season!! Everyone said last year was bad, but this year sucked!! We are moving into full landscape mode!!!


----------



## BPS#1

ByDesign;1622342 said:


> Well, just got finished putting the plows away for the season. It we happen to get another snow that sticks, I have one I can grab pretty easy. What a let down of a season!! Everyone said last year was bad, but this year sucked!! We are moving into full landscape mode!!!


You doing that will probably bring out another good snow.

Heck I've seen blizzards in April and the first week of May.
Actual blizzards, not fantasy's of the NWS like a couple weeks ago.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1622342 said:


> Well, just got finished putting the plows away for the season. It we happen to get another snow that sticks, I have one I can grab pretty easy. What a let down of a season!! Everyone said last year was bad, but this year sucked!! We are moving into full landscape mode!!!





BPS#1;1622346 said:


> You doing that will probably bring out another good snow.
> 
> Heck I've seen blizzards in April and the first week of May.
> Actual blizzards, not fantasy's of the NWS like a couple weeks ago.


I don't think mother nature buys into reverse physiology.

The fire west of Fort C is another reminder of what lies ahead for us this summer.


----------



## ByDesign

BUFF;1622348 said:


> I don't think mother nature buys into reverse physiology.
> 
> The fire west of Fort C is another reminder of what lies ahead for us this summer.


Which is why I think xeriscaping and fire mitigation will be huge! My ads start going out tomorrow.


----------



## BPS#1

3/15 is awfully early for a wild fire. 

Today is one of the windiest days all winter here.


----------



## stang2244

One news channel was reporting that fire up north was started by a person. Overall I am ready for spring and would prefer rain to snow for our moisture. Already got our first landscape install wrapped up Thursday & Friday so I'm getting into warm season mode!

Heres the new to me truck I picked up last week. In solid shape for being a work truck.


----------



## ByDesign

Does anyone know of a GOOD concrete sub working in the Denver area? I really need to find one to work with soon. This is for decorative concrete patios and walkways.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1622520 said:


> 3/15 is awfully early for a wild fire.
> 
> Today is one of the windiest days all winter here.


_Colorado started to burn last March and it was still burning up by Estes Park after Xmas _



stang2244;1622544 said:


> One news channel was reporting that fire up north was started by a person. Overall I am ready for spring and would prefer rain to snow for our moisture. Already got our first landscape install wrapped up Thursday & Friday so I'm getting into warm season mode!
> 
> Here's the new to me truck I picked up last week. In solid shape for being a work truck.


_Andy nice looking truck, can't go wrong with White and it should do well by you. _


----------



## In2toys

ByDesign;1622634 said:


> Does anyone know of a GOOD concrete sub working in the Denver area? I really need to find one to work with soon. This is for decorative concrete patios and walkways.


I can do your tearouts starting at $1 per sq ft but 
Todd with Cutting Edge Concrete 720 641 6729 is the guy I use for replacements. They do great work. tell him Jerry Beckman sent you


----------



## BPS#1

Opinions on quick trim, mow and blow.
They aren't looking for extras, I wouldn't be bagging it.
I think its 66,000 sq ft.

https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=41.161113,-104.761905&spn=0.001525,0.001584&t=h&deg=270&z=20


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1623122 said:


> Opinions on quick trim, mow and blow.
> They aren't looking for extras, I wouldn't be bagging it.
> I think its 66,000 sq ft.
> 
> https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=41.161113,-104.761905&spn=0.001525,0.001584&t=h&deg=270&z=20


$375.00 a week


----------



## stang2244

For that price I'll drive up there and do it!! It's really tough to say based on sq ft. Wild guess I'd say 2-3 man hours. $160-180?

They're sayin chance of snow Friday/Sat.......


----------



## ByDesign

BPS#1;1623122 said:


> Opinions on quick trim, mow and blow.
> They aren't looking for extras, I wouldn't be bagging it.
> I think its 66,000 sq ft.
> 
> https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=41.161113,-104.761905&spn=0.001525,0.001584&t=h&deg=270&z=20


They will always want more...a quick trim, mow/blow would go for $275.00 +/- a week.


----------



## ByDesign

In2toys;1623017 said:


> I can do your tearouts starting at $1 per sq ft but
> Todd with Cutting Edge Concrete 720 641 6729 is the guy I use for replacements. They do great work. tell him Jerry Beckman sent you


Tried calling that number today and never heard back. Left message...I cant believe its so hard to find concrete subs. I prob gave my concrete guy 10-12 jobs last year.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1623251 said:


> For that price I'll drive up there and do it!! It's really tough to say based on sq ft. Wild guess I'd say 2-3 man hours. $160-180?
> 
> They're sayin chance of snow Friday/Sat.......


Now weren't you they giy that said he's in spring mode and would rather see rain than snow...............



ByDesign;1623329 said:


> They will always want more...a quick trim, mow/blow would go for $275.00 +/- a week.


Ah yeah, I figured 3.5 man hours and hosed up my math, $325. Looking at the lot I'd say it's closer to 100ksq based on the parking lot size, etc....... As Mike pointed out they'll always want more like edging.


----------



## stang2244

BUFF;1623351 said:


> Now weren't you they giy that said he's in spring mode and would rather see rain than snow...............
> 
> Ah yeah, I figured 3.5 man hours and hosed up my math, $325. Looking at the lot I'd say it's closer to 100ksq based on the parking lot size, etc....... As Mike pointed out they'll always want more like edging.


Believe me, I'd rather get rain, I'm just saying what they're forecasting.

I'm just wondering what part of the state you guys work in where you can get $275-325 for an acre and a half?!(assuming its 66k)


----------



## ByDesign

Denver, or even the Fort. Remember, your not just selling the mow/trim/blow. Maybe it only starts as that, but show them what you can do for their property. A few years ago, I came in $400.00/week higher than my next nearest competitor and still got the job. Assure the customer they will NEVER find a contractor that can offer the same quality and reliability that you can. 

Where are you that $160 is the going price? I could see it if you are in N.E. Colorado, Parker, Fountain, or maybe parts of Rastle C0ck.


----------



## stang2244

ByDesign;1623376 said:


> Denver, or even the Fort. Remember, your not just selling the mow/trim/blow. Maybe it only starts as that, but show them what you can do for their property. A few years ago, I came in $400.00/week higher than my next nearest competitor and still got the job. Assure the customer they will NEVER find a contractor that can offer the same quality and reliability that you can.
> 
> Where are you that $160 is the going price? I could see it if you are in N.E. Colorado, Parker, Fountain, or maybe parts of Rastle C0ck.


I'm not saying you can't up sell once you get in, but I am basing price on the very basic of service, which is what Paul asked.. We've got accounts peppered through out the north metro area. And some larger ones into Boulder. Even in these wealthy areas you wouldn't be able to get those prices for a basic service. Once you start up selling of course you charge more, you're guys are spending more time on the property. And of course, we are selling time as Buff says.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1623355 said:


> Believe me, I'd rather get rain, I'm just saying what they're forecasting.
> 
> I'm just wondering what part of the state you guys work in where you can get $275-325 for an acre and a half?!(assuming its 66k)


It's a super duper secret I call a money hole....... LOL 
Alot of it depends on customer's demographics, meaning high vs low rent district, type of bussiness, etc..... 
I still hold on my 100Ksq as being the amout of turf.
There's about 40- trees, along the building it appears there's no beds and grass grows up to it, sidewalks all over the place. All which needs to be trimmed and there's well over an hour there. Probably 25-30m of blowing, an hour plus of mowing then unloading and loading. 
Now after further review of the site I would have to say it's a old folks/assisted living home or something similar. good size building, not much parking, two shuttle buses parked in the lot and what appears to be a park like setting behind the building. If I'm right or close to being right they wouldn't flip $275-325 per week, they'd want to pay $200. If it was a professional building it'd have beds and landscaping all over the lot, and they'd go for the $275-325 easily. You up sell edging every other week, aerate, fert, trimming the trees/ shrubs, maintaining the beds, spring fall cleanups, etc...... and now you have a account that ends up being $2500.00 a month for the season.

Watch Chris Farley in Tommy Boy and watch him get some Chicken Wings, apply that to selling and you win. payup


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1623165 said:


> $375.00 a week


Thats close to what MJStef said.



stang2244;1623251 said:


> For that price I'll drive up there and do it!! It's really tough to say based on sq ft. Wild guess I'd say 2-3 man hours. $160-180?


I'm thinking closer to 3 man hours than 2. Maybe even just over.



ByDesign;1623329 said:


> They will always want more...a quick trim, mow/blow would go for $275.00 +/- a week.





BUFF;1623351 said:


> Ah yeah, I figured 3.5 man hours and hosed up my math, $325. Looking at the lot I'd say it's closer to 100ksq based on the parking lot size, etc....... As Mike pointed out they'll always want more like edging.


I looked at the assessor's site and took the lot size, minus all the listed improvement sq ft and came up with 66,000 sq ft of turf.

Assuming 3 man hours I would be at $225 to $250. 
Its good to see that I'm not too far off.

The only problem with this whole thing is that the old folks home was bought by an investment company and they only have budgeted $4200 a year or $350 a month for ext maint. 
Sprinkler, ferts, mowing and snow. Never mind sprinkler repairs etc.

Even at $225 per mowing thats $300 over budget, never mind all the other items. 
The maint manager is unhappy with the deal because he has to see to it that it gets mowed by the min wage help using a 48" crapsman mower.

I wish I could get them to come up some so that I could do the maint. I could sure make it pop and its good advertisement being right on two major and busy street corners.

Currently I do the sprinklers and snow. They are talking of dropping Tru Green and having me do the fert apps.

Thanks for every one playing along on price opinions.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1623409 said:


> Now after further review of the site I would have to say it's a old folks/assisted living home or something similar. good size building, not much parking, two shuttle buses parked in the lot and what appears to be a park like setting behind the building. If I'm right or close to being right they wouldn't flip $275-325 per week, they'd want to pay $200.


You called it, other than they want to be less than $200 a week.


----------



## BPS#1

stang2244;1623355 said:


> Believe me, I'd rather get rain, I'm just saying what they're forecasting.
> 
> I'm just wondering what part of the state you guys work in where you can get $275-325 for an acre and a half?!(assuming its 66k)


Sure aint Lander WY, Dave says plow rates are based on $35 an hr.

Sure aint Kallispell MT either. MJStef was telling me about his prices, my goodness. 
Some are half of what mine are.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1623430 said:


> You called it, other than they want to be less than $200 a week.


I knew I was good but dam.......even I impressed myself.......


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1623436 said:


> I knew I was good but dam.......even I impressed myself.......


lol

With there being 3 street names in the view it should be easy to deduce that.

Plus you've been around the block in cheyenne.


----------



## BPS#1

If I could get my foot in the door at $200 I'd take it for the first summer.
My 60'' rider can blaze thru this property pretty dang quick.
Maybe have the Walker bag a few passes around the entrances.

But even that aint happening.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1623441 said:


> lol
> 
> With there being 3 street names in the view it should be easy to deduce that.
> 
> Plus you've been around the block in cheyenne.


Like I said some knowledge of the area/business plays into the bid, yeah I've spent some time in Cheyenne (on both sides of the steel bars)..........
BTW I only looked at the lot and it's physical characteristics to come up with I said.



BPS#1;1623444 said:


> If I could get my foot in the door at $200 I'd take it for the first summer.
> My 60'' rider can blaze thru this property pretty dang quick.
> Maybe have the Walker bag a few passes around the entrances.
> 
> But even that aint happening.


I did take your 60 in to the equation and if all you had to do was mow then $200 isn't bad but it's all the friggin triming that's the killer.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1623452 said:


> yeah I've spent some time in Cheyenne (on both sides of the steel bars)..........
> 
> I did take your 60 in to the equation and if all you had to do was mow then $200 isn't bad but it's all the friggin triming that's the killer.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

Yeah, I figure between 1 and 2 man hours with the trimming.

I wish I'd have kept all my old notes, prices and bids from my lawn biz in the late 90s. It'd be nice for comparisons.
I had them as a customer then. After I sold that biz apparently they had one too many hack in a row and decided to go in house.


----------



## ByDesign

Maybe try and get a 3 year contract based on performance. Do it for their price the first year, if there isn't an improvement under your care then part ways. If there is, the results should speak for themselves and charging more (written in contract) shouldn't be an issue. Depends how much this is worth to you.


----------



## BPS#1

If it was a local owner that would probably work.

With out of state corporate owners...............



Who knows.
I'll just keep doing the sprinklers and snow for now.


----------



## BPS#1

Just a few days ago the get together for saturday at Mac's was looking like temps in the 50s.

Now its not looking too pleasant.



> Saturday. A chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 37.


----------



## LoneCowboy

ByDesign;1623333 said:


> Tried calling that number today and never heard back. Left message...I cant believe its so hard to find concrete subs. .


you don't speak Spanish.


----------



## ByDesign

Sí, pero communitating sigue siendo difícil. Plus encontrar a alguien que hace un buen trabajo es aún más de un reto.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1623587 said:


> Just a few days ago the get together for saturday at Mac's was looking like temps in the 50s.
> 
> Now its not looking too pleasant.


Uh yeah....... Weather Underground is saying 34* for a high, 70% chance of snow and 3-4". Not good open house weather, I bet they'll push it out and if not I'm still going.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1624105 said:


> Uh yeah....... Weather Underground is saying 34* for a high, 70% chance of snow and 3-4". Not good open house weather, I bet they'll push it out and if not I'm still going.


IF, big freaking IF NWS's current guess holds true.............
I won't be there. I'll be behind a plow.


----------



## stang2244

Hey David and Brian, just reading this story of magpul leaving CO by years end. How will this affect you both? 

Also curious about this weekend storm......


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1624149 said:


> Hey David and Brian, just reading this story of magpul leaving CO by years end. How will this affect you both?
> 
> Also curious about this weekend storm......


The bill hasn't been signed and everything is up in the air. If they were to pull out it would affect about 25-30 shops in the Longmont/No. Denver area. For us it would leave a mark (ouch) but wounds heal.

Rain Thurs/Friday changing over to snow Friday night. The snow in my area has spilled into Sunday, total accumulations 8". Temps are now fore-casted to sub 32* for the weekend.


----------



## BPS#1

Supposedly the bill has been signed today and Magpul is saying on their FB page that they can have 30 round mag production outside of CO and operating with in 30 days.
The effective date of the bill is 7/1/13.
I don't see how the politicians are going to enforce their new bill. 
There are no defining marks to show a 30 round mag produced on 6/30/13 or a 15 round mag produced on 7/1/13.
And with all of their neighboring states allowing 30 round mags how do they plan on stopping them from entering the state?
Its just political feel good legislation that does absolutely nothing to further the goals they want of no more mass shootings.
Its all about control, nothing else.

If I'm reading right what they are saying they plan to have a multiple state operation. As in more than offices in CO and production based in another states.

Time will tell, and a lot of speculation is going on.
I've heard that WY and TX are on the very short list. But until I hear it from their page I'm not expecting any thing.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1624247 said:


> Rain Thurs/Friday changing over to snow Friday night. The snow in my area has spilled into Sunday, total accumulations 8". Temps are now fore-casted to sub 32* for the weekend.


Gonna make for a miserable day at Mac's open house.

If the forecast is right I won't be there.
If I gotta plow I hope it is 8''.

2'' accumulations is an irritant.


----------



## LoneCowboy

stang2244;1624149 said:


> Hey David and Brian, just reading this story of magpul leaving CO by years end. How will this affect you both?
> 
> Also curious about this weekend storm......


i get to leave my native state, which used to be known as Colorado but will henceforth be known as Comirado.

We're going to follow my wife's job, wherever it goes. They haven't said where (I don't think they have decided where engineering is going) and it won't be immediate

which is a good thing cuz have you seen how much ***** I have collected? It would take 2 or 3 semi's to move my household.

yard sale coming in a few months. I still have lots of tools leftover from the business is someone is interested in something. Lemme know what you think you need and I'll see if I have extras (probably)


----------



## BPS#1

That'll suck Brian.
And I like "comierado". I've been calling them that for a while now.


Post up a list, even if its a partial list.


I'm always looking for some thing.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1624462 said:


> I'm always looking for some thing.


Like leg extensions so you can meet the height requirement to ride a roller coaster.......


----------



## ByDesign

BUFF;1624247 said:


> The bill hasn't been signed and everything is up in the air. If they were to pull out it would affect about 25-30 shops in the Longmont/No. Denver area. For us it would leave a mark (ouch) but wounds heal.
> 
> Rain Thurs/Friday changing over to snow Friday night. The snow in my area has spilled into Sunday, total accumulations 8". Temps are now fore-casted to sub 32* for the weekend.


Maybe i'm a little slow, but how does Magpul leaving affect you? Do you have their account?


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1624491 said:


> Maybe i'm a little slow, but how does Magpul leaving affect you? Do you have their account?


Plowing and Lawn-Care is my side bizz/job (my kids need to work), I'm the Engineering/Tooling Manager for a company the builds plastic injection molds and runs these molds.
Magpul is a customer of the company that I work for, if they were to pull all manufacturing out of Colorado it would leave about a $5m dent in our anual sales. This would mean 10-12 jobs on our manufacturing floor would be cut.


----------



## ByDesign

I am now informed and educated-ish.

Back to weather!!! Will it even stick to the roads or lots? I have my doubts.


----------



## BPS#1

3" to 5" :laughing: :laughing:










Of course then they have the usual disclaimer.



> The weekend forecast looks unsettled as a low pressure system tracks across Colorado. Depending on the track of the surface low, accumulating snow is definitely a possibility for us here in the Nebraska Panhandle and southeast Wyoming. Any further northward movement of the low and our snow accumulations could be higher. Conversely, if the low tracks further south, lesser snow amounts can be expected. For now, the graphic above shows what we're expecting for snow amounts from Friday night through Saturday night. If you have travel plans this weekend, stay tuned to the forecast as you may be significantly impacted by this storm.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1624768 said:


> I am now informed and educated-ish.
> 
> Back to weather!!! Will it even stick to the roads or lots? I have my doubts.


If today is overcast with some wind like they say along with more of the same tomorrow with cooler temps there may be a chance it to stick. This is the time of year when dam near anything can happen.



BPS#1;1624832 said:


> 3" to 5" :laughing: :laughing:


3 - 5"????? could mean nada or a foot or two. 
It will be what it wants and we'll see when/if it starts.


----------



## ByDesign

After talking with a client yesterday, they were so happy with their snow removal this year (not like we had a winter) they would like me to take on their 6 other metro locations! This is great news, assuming winter makes an appearance next year!

Mike


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1624918 said:


> After talking with a client yesterday, they were so happy with their snow removal this year (not like we had a winter) they would like me to take on their 6 other metro locations! This is great news, assuming winter makes an appearance next year!
> 
> Mike


It's always good to have a existing customer request more from you.
So you'll need to get your shoveler/help issues hammered out over the summer, that's the challenge.


----------



## ByDesign

Assuming everyone from this year resigns next year, ill have about 25 accounts. Haha, very true. I am hoping to find that ideal candidate that want to be a foreman for me during landscaping season. Give a truck to him and have him plowing during the winter. Guess I have a few months to figure it all out.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1624935 said:


> Assuming everyone from this year resigns next year, ill have about 25 accounts. Haha, very true. I am hoping to find that ideal candidate that want to be a foreman for me during landscaping season. Give a truck to him and have him plowing during the winter. Guess I have a few months to figure it all out.


25 is a decent number, you are running 2 trucks?
I have 12 and running solo it's about all I can handle when there's a decent snow.


----------



## ByDesign

BUFF;1624956 said:


> 25 is a decent number, you are running 2 trucks?
> I have 12 and running solo it's about all I can handle when there's a decent snow.


12 is what I have now. I have two trucks to run, but after the fiasco this year with employees not being able to stay sober during snow storms, only my truck was making me money. Not ideal, but not worth the risk of putting untrained and inexperienced drivers behind the wheel.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1625045 said:


> 12 is what I have now. I have two trucks to run, but after the fiasco this year with employees not being able to stay sober during snow storms, only my truck was making me money. Not ideal, but not worth the risk of putting untrained and inexperienced drivers behind the wheel.


Every consider subbing some of it out, when I got back into it I had about a 50/50split of my own and as a sub. It'd have to be the "right guy" but you might find it better than dealing with the employeee headache


----------



## ByDesign

BUFF;1625050 said:


> Every consider subbing some of it out, when I got back into it I had about a 50/50split of my own and as a sub. It'd have to be the "right guy" but you might find it better than dealing with the employeee headache


I have thought about it and talked to a few people, but im really wanting that person that want to grow with the company and stay a while. Not really sure why im having such an issue finding that person, maybe im too picky.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1625059 said:


> I have thought about it and talked to a few people, but im really wanting that person that want to grow with the company and stay a while. Not really sure why im having such an issue finding that person, maybe im too picky.


 Being picking isn't always a negative thing, you may find the right guy in a sub or when you're not looking. 
Typically when I hire someone I'm hitting a 2 out of 10 win ratio, it's painful but it seems to be the norm.


----------



## ByDesign

BUFF;1625070 said:


> Being picking isn't always a negative thing, you may find the right guy in a sub or when you're not looking.
> Typically when I hire someone I'm hitting a 2 out of 10 win ratio, it's painful but it seems to be the norm.


Painful doesn't even begin to describe last year after my foreman left for the oil industry. I held interviews for a few weeks, set up about 10 or 12 out of 70 people. Of the 10 or so that confirmed a time to meet only 3 showed up. I have tried CL, the ALCC, Denver Post, and word of mouth. I really don't get it, i'm offering really good money for the right person, prob more than I should with the applicants i'm getting.


----------



## stang2244

Finding guys is a crap shoot sometimes. Got lucky last year and kept the first 5 guys I hired all season long. This year I am stressing the year round position when looking for help. Have 3 guys hired so far, we will see how it goes from there. I've done two ads on Craigslist and just try to screen as many of the boneheads out as possible.


----------



## BPS#1

ByDesign;1625081 said:


> Painful doesn't even begin to describe last year after my foreman left for the oil industry. I held interviews for a few weeks, set up about 10 or 12 out of 70 people. Of the 10 or so that confirmed a time to meet only 3 showed up. I have tried CL, the ALCC, Denver Post, and word of mouth. I really don't get it, i'm offering really good money for the right person, prob more than I should with the applicants i'm getting.


I feel your pain.


----------



## fairrpe86

Bydesign, what company added 6 more locations for you? Congrats on that by the way.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1625081 said:


> Painful doesn't even begin to describe last year after my foreman left for the oil industry. I held interviews for a few weeks, set up about 10 or 12 out of 70 people. Of the 10 or so that confirmed a time to meet only 3 showed up. I have tried CL, the ALCC, Denver Post, and word of mouth. I really don't get it, i'm offering really good money for the right person, prob more than I should with the applicants i'm getting.


It always baffles me when someone shows up late, I've never had a no call no show though.

I'm sure you've posted jobs at places like JDL,CPS,Eq Dealers,etc........
Is there any place in Denver that offer's Landscape Design classes? This may be a place to tap into and could yield a long-term employee.

Were are you based out of? I know a far amount of people based out of the Denver area that have older kids (young adults).

Two seasons ago I fired my son for screwing around on my Zturn, I think more people should teach there kids lesson's in life like this we'd have a better labor force if they did.

The weekend weather is shaping up to a hum dinger........according to the experts.


----------



## BPS#1

Once again this one looks to go south. 

We're in the 2 to 5 range. 
Longmont is in the 5 to 11 range.

If its only going to be 2 I'd rather not.


----------



## BPS#1

I wonder what impact the weather will have on the open house?


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1625310 said:


> I wonder what impact the weather will have on the open house?


Hey I see they used that picture of you from last year..............

Well if it's a snowy day I'm going to demo a Boss V-Plow.Thumbs Up


----------



## ByDesign

BUFF;1625321 said:


> Hey I see they used that picture of you from last year..............
> 
> Well if it's a snowy day I'm going to demo a Boss V-Plow.Thumbs Up


I know right where you can try out a new 9'2" VXT. :laughing:


----------



## ByDesign

fairrpe86;1625227 said:


> Bydesign, what company added 6 more locations for you? Congrats on that by the way.


Its a system of animal hospitals, I dont have contracts yet so we will see if its smoke and mirrors or not.


----------



## ByDesign

BUFF;1625302 said:


> It always baffles me when someone shows up late, I've never had a no call no show though.
> 
> I'm sure you've posted jobs at places like JDL,CPS,Eq Dealers,etc........
> Is there any place in Denver that offer's Landscape Design classes? This may be a place to tap into and could yield a long-term employee.
> 
> Were are you based out of? I know a far amount of people based out of the Denver area that have older kids (young adults).
> 
> Two seasons ago I fired my son for screwing around on my Zturn, I think more people should teach there kids lesson's in life like this we'd have a better labor force if they did.
> 
> The weekend weather is shaping up to a hum dinger........according to the experts.


Im still a super small company, but making a solid footprint and growing. I am in Denver, I have a garage behind my house and a storage yard for the larger things. I have mainly gone thru ALCC and CL. I have yet to post at any of my suppliers, although i'll prob be doing that next week. Im a younger guy, who was fortunate enough to learn my trade and stick with it, so I have little tolerance for people who just want to collect a check.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1625321 said:


> Hey I see they used that picture of you from last year..............


Going by actions I'm pretty sure thats you.

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

ByDesign;1625384 said:


> Im still a super small company, but making a solid footprint and growing. I am in Denver, I have a garage behind my house and a storage yard for the larger things. I have mainly gone thru ALCC and CL. I have yet to post at any of my suppliers, although i'll prob be doing that next week. Im a younger guy, who was fortunate enough to learn my trade and stick with it, so I have little tolerance for people who just want to collect a check.


Thumbs Up Thumbs Up

Few business owners do have tolerance for that. 
We know what it takes to get to where we are.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1625416 said:


> Going by actions I'm pretty sure thats you.
> 
> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


You're truck driver and I've heard they're into clowns


----------



## BPS#1

Is that why I'm friends with YOU??


Bahaahaahaa


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1625556 said:


> Is that why I'm friends with YOU??
> 
> Bahaahaahaa


Our friendship still baffles me:laughing:


----------



## ByDesign

BPS#1;1625417 said:


> Thumbs Up Thumbs Up
> 
> Few business owners do have tolerance for that.
> We know what it takes to get to where we are.


In the past working for other companies, im always amazed at what employers put up with. My company has no jobs for "stupidvisors" that watch the labor work. My crew leaders are working leaders.


----------



## BUFF

NOAA is calling for 4-7 along the Front Range starting late tonight.

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTHEAST AND NORTH CENTRAL
COLORADO.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT.

SCATTERED SNOW SHOWERS WILL DEVELOP OVER THE MOUNTAINS THIS
AFTERNOON AND BECOME WIDESPREAD THIS EVENING. SNOW WILL ALSO
SPREAD OVER THE LOWER ELEVATIONS THIS EVENING AND BECOMING HEAVY
AT TIMES LATER TONIGHT AND SATURDAY. A STORM SYSTEM OVER THE
PACIFIC NORTHWEST WILL MOVE INTO NORTHWEST COLORADO BY LATER
TONIGHT WHICH WILL BRING THE SNOW AND COLDER TEMPERATURES.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...SATURDAY THROUGH THURSDAY

SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL WILL CONTINUE SATURDAY MORNING BEFORE
BEGINNING TO TAPER OFF LATER IN THE DAY. STRONG NORTHERLY WINDS
GUSTING BETWEEN 30 AND 45 MPH ACROSS THE PLAINS WILL CREATE AREAS
OF BLOWING SNOW AND REDUCED VISIBILITY MAKING TRAVEL HAZARDOUS.
TOTAL SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS OVER THE PLAINS EAST OF A LINE FROM
GREELEY DOWN TO ELBERT WILL BE 8 TO 14 INCHES...WITH 4 TO 7 INCHES
WEST OF THIS. THE MOUNTAINS WILL LIKELY SEE A TOTAL OF 6 TO 11
INCHES OVER THE HIGHER ELEVATIONS. TEMPERATURES WILL BE ALMOST 30
DEGREES COLDER THAN NORMAL.

ANOTHER ROUND OF SNOW WILL OCCUR SUNDAY AND SUNDAY NIGHT WITH LESS
ACCUMULATION. THE WEATHER WILL THEN BEGIN DRYING OUT WITH
TEMPERATURES STAYING BELOW NORMAL THROUGH THE WEEK.


----------



## stang2244

For commercial accounts, do most of you have a shoveler in the plow truck, do the shoveling yourself, or have a shoveler or two travel in their own vehicle to each site and do the walks/entrances, etc...?


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1625771 said:


> For commercial accounts, do most of you have a shoveler in the plow truck, do the shoveling yourself, or have a shoveler or two travel in their own vehicle to each site and do the walks/entrances, etc...?


When there's no school my boy rides with, lighter storms during the week I shovel, heavier storms I have a shoveler take care of 2 accounts and he dirves himself.
Probably doesn't help with your question.....


----------



## ByDesign

stang2244;1625771 said:


> For commercial accounts, do most of you have a shoveler in the plow truck, do the shoveling yourself, or have a shoveler or two travel in their own vehicle to each site and do the walks/entrances, etc...?


I have been doing it all by myself lately. It's only the storms that drop 8"+ that I wish had reliable people.


----------



## BUFF

Snowing pretty good in Niwot, it started about an hour ago


----------



## ByDesign

Nada here, but looking pretty dark to the North. Its still about 45 degrees here, so I suspect we will see rain before snow. Just in case I have made the plow a little easier to get to, had to trade places with the sled.

***One hour later and its snowing...kinda wish the rain would have hit first to knock down the pavement temps quicker!***


----------



## BUFF

Grass is covered in Lomgmont


----------



## BUFF

Got home around 7pm, shaded parts of the road were covered, you could see about 750yards and quarter sized flakes.
****** was outside and had about 3" on it, pulled the Blazer out of the shop and by the time I pulled ****** in, hooked up the plow, loaded the blower and shovels the Blazer had about 3/4" on it.Southern exposure cement was starting to slush up and still snow like mad. If I head out I'll just have to throw some bagged Ice Melt in back.
It's 25* and a 10-15mph wind out of the NE, this could actually turn into something......go figure.


----------



## ByDesign

Not gonna lie, I went and got an extra 600 lbs of ice melt for this. Roads are becoming covered in my area and the elevated lot across the street has about 1" on it. Temp has really drop in the last hour, went from 41 down to 28 now. Weather guessers are now saying 10" in metro Denver.


----------



## BPS#1

Coming in from eastern weld county on 14 around 5 it was laying it down hard core for about a 20 mile stretch. 
Other than a few flurries thru the day thats the most I saw all day.


----------



## fairrpe86

For commercial accounts we have shovelers that travel around from site to site and take care of the walks. There are a few properties that the drivers take care of themselves, but they are typically really small as far as shoveling goes. On some of our larger properties a driver might bring a few guys out, in general we try to keep our plows and our shovelers independently mobile so that we have more flexibility. If we had drivers do all the shoveling as well, either the lot wouldn't get done or the walks wouldn't get done and that doesn't go over soo well, especially at somewhere like a shopping mall.


----------



## stang2244

I think a separate shovel crew would be ideal.

It is a sloppy mess out here right now!


----------



## BUFF

Just heading out, hard to hone in on how much there is due to the wind . Probably 4-5 or 5-6 or..............It's drifting.


----------



## BPS#1

fairrpe86;1626051 said:


> For commercial accounts we have shovelers that travel around from site to site and take care of the walks. There are a few properties that the drivers take care of themselves, but they are typically really small as far as shoveling goes. On some of our larger properties a driver might bring a few guys out, in general we try to keep our plows and our shovelers independently mobile so that we have more flexibility. If we had drivers do all the shoveling as well, either the lot wouldn't get done or the walks wouldn't get done and that doesn't go over soo well, especially at somewhere like a shopping mall.


We had an old McDonalds here in town that just got torn down for an entire site wide remodel.
They had about 1 min of shoveling on either side of the building.

Sure the plow guy is gonna catch that while hes there. 
Too much more than that and like you said the plow is sitting inefficiently for shovel work.

I can't tell if my 2'' triggers got met. Certainly not at my place.
In town it might be getting close.


----------



## ByDesign

BUFF;1626064 said:


> Just heading out, hard to hone in on how much there is due to the wind . Probably 4-5 or 5-6 or..............It's drifting.


Went out @ 4 this morning with about 4-5", got back at about 7:45. Easily 8" now and going to head back out shortly.


----------



## BPS#1

ByDesign;1626113 said:


> Went out @ 4 this morning with about 4-5", got back at about 7:45. Easily 8" now and going to head back out shortly.


I suppose I should go hook up the plow and see why the one headlight isn't working. Probably a ground again.

I saw on the CO road and travel site that the eastern plains is getting it good with a handful of roads already shut down.


----------



## BUFF

Got everything south of me done, 4-6" dependong on where you were, I got a little more at home. Going to take a break and head up to Mac Eq for thier open house and 4-5 cheese burgers. Then take can of the HOA roads. on the way home.


----------



## fairrpe86

Went out about 0030 this morning and got home about 1600 or so. Gonna crash for a few hours and head back out to cleanup and sand tonight, should be interesting considering at least one sander in the fleet is down.


----------



## BUFF

Ended up picking a Echo PE-280 "Stick" Edger (10%/$40.00 off) at the open house, scored a bunch of hats and sucked down 2 Double Cheese Burger (low carb).

Went back out around 3:30 to check on stuff and all my 1" trigger accounts were met. 
On my way north from Longmont it was snowing pretty hard again, if it keeps up my 1" and 2" accounts will be hit by morning.

I finally got to us the Honda single stage blower I bought in Feb, I have to say it kicks but.
I have to say it's faster than shoveling when there's 5+ and doesn't wear you out.


----------



## ByDesign

I was at it most of the day today. Had quite a few people call and need snow moved. I was able to hit all accounts at least once and most twice. Ill be heading out around 2 or 3 am again to clean up and salt.


----------



## BPS#1

Today was another reminder that I have got to get a sander bought for the next snow season.

I've probably lost 3 to 5 salt/sand events this year because I don't have one.


----------



## ByDesign

I got a late start this am, didn't leave the house till 6:15 or so. Lots of ice all over, hard crusty lots not very fun. I went thru about 650 lbs of bagged salt so far. I'm sure ill burn thru the last 400 or so tonight. 
You might want to look into picking up a tailgate spreader. I picked one up brand new for $100 bucks. It was missing the remote, but 70 bucks later and I have a new piece of equipment for cheap! I think it hold 250 or 500 lbs, I cant remember.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1626660 said:


> I got a late start this am, didn't leave the house till 6:15 or so. Lots of ice all over, hard crusty lots not very fun. I went thru about 650 lbs of bagged salt so far. I'm sure ill burn thru the last 400 or so tonight.
> You might want to look into picking up a tailgate spreader. I picked one up brand new for $100 bucks. It was missing the remote, but 70 bucks later and I have a new piece of equipment for cheap! I think it hold 250 or 500 lbs, I cant remember.


LOL I was planing on heading early too, but left @6a.
Did some clean up, pushed back some drifts, hit a couple resi's that are end of storm pushes and filled up with fuel.
Maybe another chance for more snow tonight, that would be bad......

A TGS is great, they make life so much easier and by having they set up to sand is even better.


----------



## stang2244

Out most the morning cleaning up and what not. I think a tailgate or small v box spreader would be great to have. As long as it will spread bulk. For as slow as the rest of the season has been I myself have been quite happy with the storms of the last 4-6 weeks. Not to mention the excellent moisture for our growing season!!


----------



## fairrpe86

I wish I got the opportunities to go home like you guys do. I guess that's what happens when the company has 200+ accounts, some of the quite large, and equipment breaks or subs don't show up to do cleanup...or don't even do their sites in the first place. I won't complain about the storms we have been getting though.

As far as a sander goes, tailgates are much better than hand broadcasting, but a v-box is quite nice...getting out to shovel more material in the hopper gets old really quick!


----------



## BPS#1

fairrpe86;1626843 said:


> As far as a sander goes, tailgates are much better than hand broadcasting, but a v-box is quite nice...getting out to shovel more material in the hopper gets old really quick!


That is where I am.

How ever, if I buy a V box then I've gotta come up with a way to remove it from the truck in the spring. 
And to install it in the truck in the fall. $$$$$$$$

I'm going to poll my large clients and see how many of them are wanting sand. If its only the one that I know of then a tailgate will be just fine. I might have to fill it twice to do their property.


----------



## BPS#1

Some thing like this would eliminate the need for a lift to put a v box in the truck. 
But the up front cost is steep.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Metalpl...455?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4171b28a47


----------



## BPS#1

Watershed has a nearly new spreader if any one has the buy in money. (not me)

http://denver.craigslist.org/fod/3610433280.html

This isn't too bad priced. Just doesn't hold a lot for large jobs.

http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/fod/3634708946.html


----------



## ByDesign

The spreader that swings out is nice. Mine mounts on the hitch, so getting the snow blower out is a real pain. Especially if I bring more than one.


----------



## LoneCowboy

Stuff for sale/trade/leftover from biz

2007 Honda Rubicon ATV, 200 hrs, automatic!!!

assorted tie down chains, mostly G100 3/8th and boomers

trailer chocks

5 foot 3 point Agric rototiller

small floor jack in case

small husky (home depot) portable tool kit

a full and complete made in USA craftsmen tool kit. everything you need and more, put together a lot of sets and in one 4 drawer plastic tool box. fits perfectly between the seats in a freightliner. Has damn near everything you need to fix anything. i spent well over a $1000 putting this together and it's all duplicate now . 

3"x27' yellow tie down straps with hooks

milwauke cut off saw (for metal). used like 3 times.

tire chains for 22.5 tires

good sized box of lights and reflectors for trailers and trucks. Mostly bulb style, all worked when they went into the box (mostly replaced with LED's) but make great spares. 


if you want more details, pictures, etc I'm happy to provide. email would be best since the PM system here is not so good. 

brianhopkins at comcast dot net

cash/gold/silver/ammo/guns


----------



## fairrpe86

BPS#1;1626933 said:


> That is where I am.
> 
> How ever, if I buy a V box then I've gotta come up with a way to remove it from the truck in the spring.
> And to install it in the truck in the fall. $$$$$$$$
> 
> I'm going to poll my large clients and see how many of them are wanting sand. If its only the one that I know of then a tailgate will be just fine. I might have to fill it twice to do their property.


Do you own a skid steer or a forklift or have a friend or somebody nearby with one? We use a skid to install and remove ours then set them on metal sawhorses for summer storage.


----------



## stang2244

Picked up some pallet racking today in an effort to better organize my shop. Got 3 - 10' sections of it, only 8' tall due to height limits in the shop.

David- what did you use for the actual shelf surface on the ones you just put up?


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1628167 said:


> Picked up some pallet racking today in an effort to better organize my shop. Got 3 - 10' sections of it, only 8' tall due to height limits in the shop.
> 
> David- what did you use for the actual shelf surface on the ones you just put up?


I bought the wire mesh shelves they weren't to expense, I want to say less than $20 per 
and it takes 2 per section. I figured by the time I bought/cut 3/4" plywood and 2"X6" stringers under the plywood it'd be a wash.
I bought all my rack new many because I was looking for 10' tall which isn't as popular and didn't want to drive all over Denver piecing everything together. 
There's usally a couple adds on C-List in Denver.


----------



## stang2244

BUFF;1628178 said:


> I bought the wire mesh shelves they weren't to expense, I want to say less than $20 per
> and it takes 2 per section. I figured by the time I bought/cut 3/4" plywood and 2"X6" stringers under the plywood it'd be a wash.
> I bought all my rack new many because I was looking for 10' tall which isn't as popular and didn't want to drive all over Denver piecing everything together.
> There's usally a couple adds on C-List in Denver.


I wish I knew where to buy those wire mesh shelves before today. I just went with 2x6 stringers, cost about $140. I did get my racks used off craigslist. Paid $300 for the 3 sections with 2 shelves per section so figured why not.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1628181 said:


> I wish I knew where to buy those wire mesh shelves before today. I just went with 2x6 stringers, cost about $140. I did get my racks used off craigslist. Paid $300 for the 3 sections with 2 shelves per section so figured why not.


 Well hey that sounds like a far deal, you may want to think about running a 2"x4" parallel to the shelf arms and screw them to the 2"x6" stringers to keep them in place.

I went with 48" X 10' uprights, 9' long arms (5000# rating) and the wire mesh shelves.
I did 3 sections, 3 shelves per and it was $800. I could have just bought new uprights and piece the rest of it together but like I said I didn't want to drive around doing so.


----------



## stang2244

BUFF;1628187 said:


> Well hey that sounds like a far deal, you may want to think about running a 2"x4" parallel to the shelf arms and screw them to the 2"x6" stringers to keep them in place.
> 
> I went with 48" X 10' uprights, 9' long arms (5000# rating) and the wire mesh shelves.
> I did 3 sections, 3 shelves per and it was $800. I could have just bought new uprights and piece the rest of it together but like I said I didn't want to drive around doing so.


Wish I had the ceiling height for that!


----------



## rob_cook2001

Hey guys. The last 2 months sure were a hell of a lot better than the rest of the season.

If anyone is interested I will let my bobcat Push box go for $2500.. I really dont want to sit on it all summer long.
Robert


----------



## fairrpe86

rob_cook2001;1628513 said:


> Hey guys. The last 2 months sure were a hell of a lot better than the rest of the season.
> 
> If anyone is interested I will let my bobcat Push box go for $2500.. I really dont want to sit on it all summer long.
> Robert


Bobcat brand or...? Also what size and condition?


----------



## rob_cook2001

It is a bobcat bryant with float and occalation. The pusher is only one year old and has had very little use. It is in great condition, the rubber edge is at 80% and the skid shoes are over 90%. It floats but you can also put downpressure on it to scrape packed snow. It is a 10ft box.


----------



## bsuds

Accuweather says there is a chance for a MAJOR snow storm Tuesday. Forecast for Tuesday April 9 " Breezy and much colder with snow of varying rates; *potential for a major snowstorm"*


----------



## BUFF

bsuds;1629974 said:


> Accuweather says there is a chance for a MAJOR snow storm Tuesday. Forecast for Tuesday April 9 " Breezy and much colder with snow of varying rates; *potential for a major snowstorm"*


Yeah heard a similar tale.......... 70% chance 34* for a hi and 14* for a low.
I still have my plow, etc.... easy to get at. I have a sprinkler install I'm starting this afternoon and need to finish it tomorrow so I can get back to aerating and spreading fert.


----------



## ByDesign

At least someone is working! I have been sending out quite a few bids and people seem quite shy this year. I have quite a few people thinking the dollar is very strong, and 3-4k will get you a complete irrigation system, patios, retaining walls and plant material!!

WTF.

Bring back the snow.


----------



## fairrpe86

BUFF;1629977 said:


> Yeah heard a similar tale.......... 70% chance 34* for a hi and 14* for a low.
> I still have my plow, etc.... easy to get at. I have a sprinkler install I'm starting this afternoon and need to finish it tomorrow so I can get back to aerating and spreading fert.


Most of our fleet has been converted to summer mode, but the sanders are easy to get at and Boss plows only takes 30 seconds to hook up so no big deal there.


----------



## BPS#1

A strong late season winter storm system is currently taking shape over the eastern Pacific, and is expected to move into the central Rockies by early next week. Snowfall amounts are still uncertain, but the potential is increasing for a high impact winter weather event from Monday night through Tuesday night.


----------



## BPS#1

I bought this for $100 today.

Needs batteries and tires.

Until I get batteries ($500) I won't know if the motor works.


----------



## ByDesign

Make yourself a quick plug-in hook up and text the motor.


----------



## BPS#1

ByDesign;1630241 said:


> Make yourself a quick plug-in hook up and text the motor.


How do I do that?

The motor requires 36v. I doubt the charger has enough amps to handle that chore. Or would it just for a test?

The batteries are fried, dry, and split from freezing etc. 
They won't even take a small charge for testing.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1630259 said:


> How do I do that?
> 
> The motor requires 36v. I doubt the charger has enough amps to handle that chore. Or would it just for a test?
> 
> The batteries are fried, dry, and split from freezing etc.
> They won't even take a small charge for testing.


Do you know anyone with a golf buggy that you can plug into?

There's a shop in Loveland that sells used golf buggy's, I don't know the name of it but I drive by it on the way to H Depot. If you I'll get a name/number.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1630286 said:


> Do you know anyone with a golf buggy that you can plug into?


I don't.......


----------



## ByDesign

You shouldnt need 36 volts to run a test. Even if you have a 12v, you ca hook it up and at least listen to hear the electric whine.


----------



## BPS#1

ByDesign;1630289 said:


> You shouldnt need 36 volts to run a test. Even if you have a 12v, you ca hook it up and at least listen to hear the electric whine.


Thats what I was going to ask next.

If I jack it up so there is no load on the axle and hook the charger to the motor leads wouldn't this be like using a 12v charger to bench test a pickup starter?


----------



## BPS#1

So the high monday is 51 and they expect this to happen????



> THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CHEYENNE HAS ISSUED A WINTER
> STORM WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM MONDAY EVENING THROUGH
> TUESDAY EVENING.
> 
> * TIMING...A MIX OF RAIN AND SNOW WILL BEGIN AROUND NOON MONDAY
> AND QUICKLY CHANGE TO ALL SNOW BY MONDAY EVENING. SNOW...HEAVY
> AT TIMES...WILL CONTINUE THROUGH MONDAY NIGHT AND INTO TUESDAY.
> 
> * *TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS...8 TO 16 INCHES POSSIBLE* WITH LOCALLY
> HIGHER AMOUNTS.
> 
> * WINDS/VISIBILITIES...STRONG NORTHEAST WINDS BETWEEN 20 TO 35 MPH
> WITH GUSTS OVER 50 MPH POSSIBLE THROUGH TUESDAY. VISIBILITIES
> WILL BE REDUCED TO BELOW ONE QUARTER MILE AT TIMES WITH SNOWFALL
> RATES BETWEEN 1 TO 2 INCHES PER HOUR MONDAY NIGHT.
> 
> * IMPACTS...TRAVEL MAY BE DANGEROUS TO NEAR IMPOSSIBLE MONDAY
> NIGHT THROUGH TUESDAY WITH WHITE OUT CONDITIONS POSSIBLE IN
> BLOWING AND FALLING SNOW.


Sure the low monday night is 18. But I'm not seeing this much accumulation working out.

Oh well, the moisture is what counts!!!!!


----------



## ByDesign

I think its more the blizzard conditions that are going to be sketch. Even though our ground temps are pretty warm, if the storm hit like they say, we should have some snow to move around.


----------



## BUFF

Well I've been out aerating and spreading fert since 8a and banking on some kind of moisture


----------



## bsuds

Now they are saying 18"s for the frontrange. This is going to be some heavy s h ii tt.


----------



## ByDesign

It looks like this will be a 2 push storm. One before people leave for work, and another to clean-up after its done. I don't think we will see huge amounts on the pavement.


----------



## ByDesign

BPS#1;1630295 said:


> Thats what I was going to ask next.
> 
> If I jack it up so there is no load on the axle and hook the charger to the motor leads wouldn't this be like using a 12v charger to bench test a pickup starter?


Yes, similar. We are just looking to see if it works. If not, you need to start looking for a motor also, or it would be a good time to swap in a gas motor.


----------



## BPS#1

bsuds;1630346 said:


> Now they are saying 18"s for the frontrange. This is going to be some heavy s h ii tt.


60 today, 50s tomorrow........ gonna be more melting than there is sticking.


----------



## BPS#1

ByDesign;1630353 said:


> Yes, similar. We are just looking to see if it works. If not, you need to start looking for a motor also, or it would be a good time to swap in a gas motor.


If the motor is toast I just blew $100.

I don't have the time/skill set for doing swaps like that. 
I'm not special like Dave is.


----------



## BUFF

Special..........resourceful. Lol


----------



## ByDesign

BPS#1;1630399 said:


> If the motor is toast I just blew $100.
> 
> I don't have the time/skill set for doing swaps like that.
> I'm not special like Dave is.


If you have installed a snow plow or a light switch, im sure you could figure it out. Harbor freight might even have a cheepo motor you can swap in. You have the hard part already. Now comes the fun part to see what you can make work!


----------



## BPS#1

ByDesign;1630448 said:


> If you have installed a snow plow or a light switch, im sure you could figure it out. Harbor freight might even have a cheepo motor you can swap in. You have the hard part already. Now comes the fun part to see what you can make work!


The worst is that I don't have a welder or know how to use one. 
I could have Dave do that, its just money. lol


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1630455 said:


> The worst is that I don't have a welder or know how to use one.
> I could have Dave do that, its just money. lol


I like money..........could do a stroker crate motor, Zoom Zoom....Thumbs Up


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1630502 said:


> I like money..........could do a stroker crate motor, Zoom Zoom....Thumbs Up


I saw on this site http://www.buggiesgonewild.com/ where a guy put a 10hp Yanmar diesel in his buggy. 
Another put a 250 enduro motor in one along with the 5 spd trans.

I know a guy in TX that has a hot rod cart that he says with two big boys on the seat will lift the front end off the ground.
He also says he doesn't have the stones to see what its top end is. 
At 35 to 40mph he backs out of it.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1630504 said:


> I saw on this site http://www.buggiesgonewild.com/ where a guy put a 10hp Yanmar diesel in his buggy.
> Another put a 250 enduro motor in one along with the 5 spd trans.
> 
> I know a guy in TX that has a hot rod cart that he says with two big boys on the seat will lift the front end off the ground.
> He also says he doesn't have the stones to see what its top end is.
> At 35 to 40mph he backs out of it.


A buddy over in Utah put a R1 (1000cc) Yamaha motor in his Yamaha buggy, he uses it at the track as a pit buggy.

This is what I was talking about.


----------



## BPS#1

Overkill???? 


YA THINK? lol



If that was 4x4 that'd be fun to play with in the dirt.


----------



## BPS#1

10" to 20" by tuesday night???

WTF????

8* by 5am wed morning???? double WTF??????????


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1630520 said:


> Overkill????
> 
> YA THINK? lol
> 
> If that was 4x4 that'd be fun to play with in the dirt.


It's sitting on Jeep Cj Axles, stick a Boss UTV V-Plow on it and do sidewalks......


----------



## BUFF

From Weather Underground, NOAA is about the same.




Larimer County Below 6000 Feet/Northwest Weld County 






Winter Storm Watch


Statement as of 4:11 AM MDT on April 08, 2013



... Winter Storm Watch remains in effect from this evening through
Tuesday afternoon... 

* timing... rain will gradually change to snow this evening with
all snow expected by midnight.

* Snow accumulations... 6 to 12 inches.

* Wind/visibility... north 15 to 25 mph with gusts to 40 mph 
especially east of I-25. Visibilities will drop down below a 
quarter mile at times due to snow and blowing snow. 

* Impacts... visibilities will be reduced to less than one 
quarter mile due to snow and blowing snow. Travel will be 
dangerous as roads will become icy and snowpacked due to 
blowing and drifting snow and very cold temperatures. 

Precautionary/preparedness actions... 

A Winter Storm Watch means there is a potential for significant
snow that may impact travel. Continue to monitor the latest
forecasts.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1630523 said:


> It's sitting on Jeep Cj Axles, stick a Boss UTV V-Plow on it and do sidewalks......


Thumbs Up Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


----------



## ByDesign

They keep adjusting the forecast for Denver, 5-9" if we are lucky.


----------



## BPS#1




----------



## LoneCowboy

I'm taking the under on the snow totals.


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1630573 said:


> I'm taking the under on the snow totals.


----------



## ByDesign

LoneCowboy;1630573 said:


> I'm taking the under on the snow totals.


Same here, the concrete outside is warmer than the floor of my home, I think we will be ok.


----------



## BUFF

The only way this storm will produce a plowable event is if the wind picks up and it rains to cool down the hard surfaces. I have 40* and 18-20mph winds (wind chill is about 28*) with some like horizontail moisture. 
I'll have ****** ready just in-case, it is spring time in the Rockies afterall.


----------



## BPS#1

We have whitish grass.


----------



## fairrpe86

BUFF;1630516 said:


> A buddy over in Utah put a R1 (1000cc) Yamaha motor in his Yamaha buggy, he uses it at the track as a pit buggy.
> 
> This is what I was talking about.


What does your buddy race?


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1630651 said:


> We have whitish grass.


It started about 20m ago and heading south sideways.......


----------



## BUFF

fairrpe86;1630660 said:


> What does your buddy race?


His kid use to run Jr Dragsters. He's a bit of a gearhead and owns a company call Mountain Performance which mainly does Yamaha sled go fast stuff along with side by side stuff. http://mountainperformance.com/


----------



## ByDesign

We have a light mist and it smells like dookie. Typically that means snow. I have the plow ready to go, but left the blowers inside. If we get lucky, maybe I can use the 500 lbs of ice melt im sitting on.

***Edit*** 40 mins later and the grass is now patchy white, cars are covered. Snow is mixed with rain....or is super heavy and coming in sideways from the north!


----------



## BPS#1

Sideways here too. 

By dark it was snowing hard. 
By 9 most roads in this corner of the state are closed. 
I'm headed for bed, probably get in multiple plows tomorrow.


----------



## bsuds

1 am in golden, and the snow has quit for now. It does not look like the big event they were predicting. We better get something, i dont want 1000 lbs if ice melt sitting around all summer.


----------



## stang2244

In Thornton there's barely half am inch but its coming down good.... Anyone else got much?


----------



## BPS#1

I've got a good drift at the house, getting geared up to head for town.

I wish it would have been rain so I could go back to sleep. lol


----------



## stang2244

BPS#1;1630740 said:


> I've got a good drift at the house, getting geared up to head for town.
> 
> I wish it would have been rain so I could go back to sleep. lol


Oh how your tune has changed from a few months ago when you were begging for snow!

I went through the hassle of getting everything ready so I'd like to get a round out of this one.


----------



## LoneCowboy

i win. jack and **** here. a dusting if it's charitable. it is windy as **** though. and hey, the airlines cancelled all the goddamn flights BEFORE it started so I had to drive twice to the ******* airport (on dry pavement) to drop her off and then pick the wife back up 3 hours later. worthless airlines. as of this morning (5:45) it says all the flights are cancelled but the one she is on. uh huh, right? anyone believe that? me either

people wonder why I don't fly.


----------



## BPS#1

stang2244;1630744 said:


> Oh how your tune has changed from a few months ago when you were begging for snow!
> 
> I went through the hassle of getting everything ready so I'd like to get a round out of this one.



Oh I know how it sounds. After 60s and 70s I'm not in snow mood.



LoneCowboy;1630746 said:


> i win. jack and **** here. a dusting if it's charitable. it is windy as **** though. and hey, the airlines cancelled all the goddamn flights BEFORE it started so I had to drive twice to the ******* airport (on dry pavement) to drop her off and then pick the wife back up 3 hours later. worthless airlines. as of this morning (5:45) it says all the flights are cancelled but the one she is on. uh huh, right? anyone believe that? me either
> 
> people wonder why I don't fly.



I don't fly because I don't want to be sexually molested by the TSA without at least dinner and a kiss on the neck first.


----------



## BUFF

Up @2:30,3:30,4:30,5:30 and ended up with 1/2".

With all the hype and big numbers you'd think we would have gotten something worthwhile. What a disappointment, kind of like getting a massage with no happy ending....


----------



## stang2244

Ya we don't have much snow but north facing stuff has a good 1/2 of ice. Glad I got that ice melt from you David!


----------



## ByDesign

Like walking around with blue balls. I hit 3 accounts so far. Still coming down pretty good in Denver, I doubt ill make it to any of my 4" trigger sites. For sure not the event they were saying, but what's new? The forecasting this year has by far been the worst I have even seen in the last 10-15 years.


----------



## BUFF

Well this ended up be a big fat ZEEEERO for me, I never took ****** out of the shop today.Probably for the best, I got all my stuff put together for taxes. 
With the recent moisture, warmer temps and rain in the fore cast all the grass I aerated and fertilized is really going to take off. I'm looking forward to mowing and doing the ocasional Landscape job till fall. 

G&G Equipment is having there open house on Friday 4/26 with Famous Daves serving up the grub. I'll be there with my eating pants on.......


----------



## BPS#1

Daves favorite people over at the weather guesser's office finally got one. 
10'' to 20''.............. 12ish seems to be where we are. 
Kinda hard to tell with 5' drifts and bare ground 10' over. 
We got at least 4'' in a 2 hour period this afternoon. It was snowing so hard it made for tough plowing. 
Thats when I took a lunch break. 
Most accounts have been or will be hit twice. Lots of wind and drifting.


My axx is dragging hard. Been up since 3.
I'm home for a couple hours of sleep and then back at it.


----------



## ByDesign

Glad someone got it. Ill be up early to throw some ice melt, nothing fun.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Spreading some ice slicer right now. Sure is cold.


----------



## LoneCowboy

says it all


----------



## stang2244

BPS#1;1630984 said:


> Daves favorite people over at the weather guesser's office finally got one.
> 10'' to 20''.............. 12ish seems to be where we are.
> Kinda hard to tell with 5' drifts and bare ground 10' over.
> We got at least 4'' in a 2 hour period this afternoon. It was snowing so hard it made for tough plowing.
> Thats when I took a lunch break.
> Most accounts have been or will be hit twice. Lots of wind and drifting.
> 
> My axx is dragging hard. Been up since 3.
> I'm home for a couple hours of sleep and then back at it.


The one who didnt want it got it all...go figure!


----------



## BUFF

Without Pics it's all a myth......


----------



## fairrpe86

What a horrible storm that was...... We had issue after issue with trucks and sanders mainly. Me personally, I lost my wedding band, wallet was MIA for awhile, sander wasn't working properly and on top of that got a flat tire this morning with a full load of sand in the v-box and only had a bottle jack that wouldn't even think about lifting the back passenger side of the truck. Can we be done with snow yet?? HAHA Hope you guys fared better than I did.


----------



## BPS#1

stang2244;1631084 said:


> The one who didnt want it got it all...go figure!


I :crying: :crying: :crying: a lot, but this weekend when I count my pennies I'll probably get over it. 
Right now only 4 hrs of sleep in two days tends to cloud your opinions. lol

That does suck that you were hoping for it and didn't get it, and I wanted rain and got a big snow.

More than likely yest, today and tomorrow will come close to matching the rest of the season. 
I've plowed 2 and 3 times, one property 4 times.


----------



## BPS#1

fairrpe86;1631160 said:


> What a horrible storm that was...... We had issue after issue with trucks and sanders mainly. Me personally, I lost my wedding band, wallet was MIA for awhile, sander wasn't working properly and on top of that got a flat tire this morning with a full load of sand in the v-box and only had a bottle jack that wouldn't even think about lifting the back passenger side of the truck. Can we be done with snow yet?? HAHA Hope you guys fared better than I did.


Electrical problems with both plow head lights, trailer marker lights, and plow marker/turns. :angry:
Electrical problems make a guy think evil thoughts about new plows.

Never mind that with a storm like this one my customer list is waaaaaaay two long for two guys/trucks to do.
This is by far the strongest/worst winter storm we've had since this time 09.
I had to plow a lane on the county road to get out the morning, and I had to plow my own drive way open tonight in order to get home.
Well partially, I'm not foolin with the 6' drift closer to the house. 50s this weekend should do a number on that.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1631086 said:


> Without Pics it's all a myth......


Unbelieving heathen. :laughing:

I was working way too hard to jump out and get pics.


----------



## stang2244

Don't put your plows up yet. They're talking more precip mon/tues. If its gonna snow, all I ask is that is snows enough to make some money!


----------



## BPS#1

I thought we were in April already, but highs in the 30s most of next week and lows in the teens seems more like March.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1631566 said:


> I thought we were in April already, but highs in the 30s most of next week and lows in the teens seems more like March.


For all you punks Back in 79 we got dumped on in mid May, it's not over till the crazy "B" known as Mother Nature says so......


----------



## ByDesign

BUFF;1631573 said:


> For all you punks Back in 79 we got dumped on in mid May, it's not over till the crazy "B" known as Mother Nature says so......


But in 79' Obama hadn't released enough hot air to affect weather patterns yet...


----------



## BPS#1

stang2244;1631563 said:


> Don't put your plows up yet. They're talking more precip mon/tues. If its gonna snow, all I ask is that is snows enough to make some money!


I might be beggin for help. W O W!!!



> MODELS CONTINUE TO SHOW THIS FRONT STALLING OVER NORTHERN COLORADO
> NEAR FORT COLLINS AND THEN BEGINNING TO LIFT NORTH AGAIN SUNDAY
> NIGHT INTO MONDAY MORNING. COLD AIR BEHIND THE FRONT WILL SUPPORT
> PRECIP BEING SNOW AS GFS AND ECMWF SHOWING 700MB TEMPERATURES OF
> -8 TO -10C. WILL CONTINUE TO HIGHLIGHT ACCUMULATING SNOW IN THE
> HWO. DUE TO THE CONSISTENCY AND MODEL AGREEMENT THOUGH...WE COULD
> BE ISSUING WINTER WEATHER HEADLINES FOR THE SOUTHERN CWA FOR AS
> EARLY AS SUNDAY NIGHT.
> 
> FRONT REMAINS IN THE SOUTHERN WYOMING VICINITY TO JUST SOUTH OF
> THE WYOMING BORDER THROUGH WEDNESDAY MORNING. THIS LOOKS TO BE A
> PRETTY GOOD WINTER WEATHER EVENT TAKING SHAPE AS BOTH THE GFS AND
> ECMWF SHOWING LIQUID PRECIP TOTALS OVER 2 INCHES THROUGH THE
> EVENT. SO FOLKS MAKING PLANS FOR MONDAY THROUGH WEDNESDAY WILL
> NEED TO KEEP A CLOSE EYE ON LATER FORECASTS AND STATEMENTS.
> 
> FINALLY BY WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON...UPPER LOW TRACKS THROUGH
> COLORADO...WITH THE FRONT PUSHING SOUTHEAST INTO KANSAS. PRECIP
> WILL COME TO AN END FROM WEST TO EAST THROUGH THE DAY WEDNESDAY.


----------



## BPS#1

ByDesign;1631613 said:


> But in 79' Obama hadn't released enough hot air to affect weather patterns yet...


:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1631573 said:


> For all you punks Back in 79 we got dumped on in mid May, it's not over till the crazy "B" known as Mother Nature says so......


I was just a pup back in 79.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1631613 said:


> But in 79' Obama hadn't released enough hot air to affect weather patterns yet...


You're right we have Jimmy Carter driving the bus off the road back then......Stupid Peanut Farmer.

In '79 OB was on the southside of Chicago trying to buy a birth certificate from a guy named Bubba......


----------



## BPS#1

Drift at my place was around 5' high this morning. 
With today's temps and sun it shrank a lot by tonight.

I'm not wasting my time trying to push all that out. 
We'll just drive around it for a few days.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1631628 said:


> You're right we have Jimmy Carter driving the bus of the road back then......Stupid Peanut Farmer.
> 
> In '79 OB was on the southside of Chicago trying to buy a birth certificate from a guy named Bubba......


Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1631563 said:


> Don't put your plows up yet. They're talking more precip mon/tues. If its gonna snow, all I ask is that is snows enough to make some money!


I was going to pull stakes and take the plow off ****** and unload it to do clean ups this weekend but I guess I'll use the cruise vessel instead.
This is off of Weather Underground


----------



## ByDesign

Im not seeing anything for Denver. Away the plow goes!


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1631664 said:


> Im not seeing anything for Denver. Away the plow goes!


Weather UG has a similar forecast for Denver, not that I believe what they're saying but they may someday get it.

I"m suppose to head over to SW Nebraska next weekend fishing but if water temps don't warm up I'm probably going to hold off.


----------



## BPS#1

Up to 2' next week???????

Oh my, we'll all be makin money and way too tired to spend it.

I'm going to have a serious problem at complexes...... not enough of this week's snow is going to melt, and I'm already limited on room to stack it.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1631687 said:


> Up to 2' next week???????
> 
> Oh my, we'll all be makin money and way too tired to spend it.
> 
> I'm going to have a serious problem at complexes...... not enough of this week's snow is going to melt, and I'm already limited on room to stack it.


Either buy a keg of beer and piss it away or burn some pallets to melt it.


----------



## BPS#1

Politician hot air would be cheaper in the near term.


----------



## ByDesign

BPS#1;1631765 said:


> Politician hot air would be cheaper in the near term.


Here is the thing about that. We all know Demo's spew more hot air than republicans, that being said since then state has not voted demo since 1964. Therefore, using politician hot air with be extremely difficult with only the "non-handout" crowd.


----------



## BPS#1

ByDesign;1631778 said:


> Here is the thing about that. We all know Demo's spew more hot air than republicans, that being said since then state has not voted demo since 1964. Therefore, using politician hot air with be extremely difficult with only the "non-handout" crowd.


All true.

For snow melting purposes I'm sure that you have 1 or 20 you'd be more than happy to permanently loan. lol
But I am certain that we don't want them either.


----------



## BPS#1

The national weather service in cheyenne has issued a winter
weather advisory for moderate to heavy snow...which is in effect
until 6 pm mdt this evening.

* timing...snow showers will be on the increase this morning and
will become heavy at times this afternoon.

* total snow accumulations...6 to 8 inches in the laramie range
with 3 to 5 inches along the interstate 25 corridor from the
colorado state line to douglas.

* winds/visibilities...visibilities will be reduced to a few
hundred feet in the heavier snow showers with predominant
visibilities around a half mile.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1631778 said:


> Here is the thing about that. We all know Demo's spew more hot air than republicans, that being said since then state has not voted demo since 1964. Therefore, using politician hot air with be extremely difficult with only the "non-handout" crowd.


After paying $28k in income taxes last year I had the pleasure of writing a $6K check to the IRS to satisfy them. This really motivations me to stand on my own two feet and pay my own way, whatever happened to what built America…………. I know it was outsourced.
I've had enough of the "hand out crowd" and think it's time to cull the herd.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1631789 said:


> I've had enough of the "hand out crowd" and think it's time to cull the herd.


My dollar figure isn't that high but I feel your pain just the same.


----------



## bsuds

Looks like the snow for the week is being downgraded.


----------



## stang2244

Can anyone with skid steer/ tractor experience give me some input......(Brian, David, Tanner, anyone..?)

I need to add some hydraulic oil to my Cat 236 skid. Anyone know of a place that's open on weekends that sells a type that will work? I've not had to mess with this thing at all yet and don't want to jack it up by using the wrong stuff. I read the manual and know nothing about hydraulic oil so the numbers and ratings are foreign to me.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BUFF

bsuds;1632087 said:


> Looks like the snow for the week is being downgraded.


It still seems to holding for my area.



stang2244;1632090 said:


> Can anyone with skid steer/ tractor experience give me some input......(Brian, David, Tanner, anyone..?)
> 
> I need to add some hydraulic oil to my Cat 236 skid. Anyone know of a place that's open on weekends that sells a type that will work? I've not had to mess with this thing at all yet and don't want to jack it up by using the wrong stuff. I read the manual and know nothing about hydraulic oil so the numbers and ratings are foreign to me.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Andy the biggest thing is to not mix Synthetic with Petroleum Oil and it must meet the same spec.


----------



## BPS#1

> MODELS IN VERY GOOD AGREEMENT THROUGH THE MEDIUM AND LONG RANGE
> WITH A SIGNIFICANT SPRING SNOW STORM LOOKING LIKELY ACROSS THE
> SOUTHERN HALF OF THE FORECAST AREA BEGINNING SUNDAY NIGHT/MONDAY
> MORNING AND POSSIBLY CONTINUING THROUGH WEDNESDAY. COMPARED TO THE
> STRONG STORM LAST WEEK...WHICH BROUGHT BLIZZARD CONDITIONS TO
> PORTIONS OF THE AREA...THIS STORM WILL BE A LONG DURATION EVENT.
> 
> MODELS ALL SHOW THE COLD FRONT WHICH WILL PUSH ACROSS THE AREA
> TONIGHT WITH STRONG WINDS...BEGINNING TO LIFT NORTHWARD AS A WARM
> FRONT ON MONDAY. WARM AIR ADVECTION ALOFT WILL RESULT IN
> OVERRUNNING PRECIPITATION STARTING SOMETIME LATE SUNDAY NIGHT INTO
> MONDAY MORNING NEAR THE COLORADO BORDER. IN ADDITION...UPSLOPE
> EASTERLY FLOW WILL BECOME STRONGER AS A SURFACE LOW DEVELOPS ACROSS
> CENTRAL COLORADO ALONG THE FRONT. THE FRONT...AND ASSOCIATED JET
> ENERGY...WILL BECOME NEARLY STATIONARY THROUGH TUESDAY NIGHT AS
> THE MAIN UPPER LEVEL TROUGH WILL REMAIN ACROSS THE GREAT BASIN.
> ALL THE INGREDIENTS ARE PRESENT FOR A LONG DURATION SNOW EVENT
> WITH GENERALLY LIGHT TO MODERATE SNOWFALL RATES. HOWEVER...3
> INDIVIDUAL SHORT WAVES PLUS THE MAIN STORM SYSTEM WILL INFLUENCE
> THE SOUTHERN PORTION OF THE FORECAST AREA...MAINLY ALONG
> I80...WHICH WILL RESULT IN PERIODS OF HEAVY SNOWFALL THROUGH
> WEDNESDAY. AREAS EAST OF THE LARAMIE VALLEY AND SOUTH OF THE
> NORTH PLATTE RIVER VALLEY HAVE THE HIGHEST POTENTIAL TO SEE HEAVY
> SNOW AMOUNTS. THE FIRST TWO SHORTWAVES ALOFT ARE EXPECTED TO IMPACT
> THE REGION ON MONDAY AND THEN MONDAY NIGHT. INCREASED SNOW AMOUNTS
> *BETWEEN 4 TO 8 INCHES FROM RAWLINS TO SIDNEY NEBRASKA SOUTH OF THE
> PLATTE RIVER VALLEY THROUGH 12Z TUESDAY MORNING. THE ISSUE
> IS...THESE SNOWFALL ESTIMATES ARE LIKELY ON THE LOW SIDE BASED ON
> CURRENT MODEL TRENDS AND THERE WILL BE AN ADDITIONAL 24 TO 36*
> HOURS OF SNOWFALL AFTER TUESDAY MORNING. WILL NOT DISCUSS TOTAL
> SNOW ACCUMULATIONS AT THIS TIME SINCE THERE ARE A FEW FACTORS THAT
> WILL RESULT IN LESSER TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS COMPARED TO WHAT
> THE MODELS SUGGEST...SUCH AS SOME MELTING AND COMPACTING DURING
> THE DAY ALONG WITH BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW. ALTHOUGH WINDS WILL
> NOT BE AS MUCH AS AN IMPACT AS THE SNOW EVENT LAST WEEK...EASTERLY
> WINDS WILL BECOME SUSTAINED BETWEEN 20 TO 30 MPH MONDAY NIGHT AND
> TUESDAY AND LIKELY CONTINUE THROUGH WEDNESDAY. HOWEVER...HIGHER
> GUSTS ARE NOT REALLY EXPECTED AT THIS TIME.
> 
> BOTTOM LINE...RESIDENTS AND TRAVELERS NEAR THE I80...I25
> CORRIDORS ACROSS SOUTHEAST WYOMING AND WESTERN NEBRASKA NEED TO
> MONITOR THIS STORM CLOSELY...SINCE THE MAIN IMPACT WILL BE ITS
> LONG DURATION. *CURRENTLY...MODELS ARE ESTIMATING 54 TO 60 HOURS OF
> NEARLY CONTINUOUS SNOWFALL IN THIS AREA.*


Dear god, I've lived here since summer of 1995. 
I cannot ever remember a 60 hour snow event!!!!!!


----------



## BPS#1

IF that forecast holds...................... I don't know what I'll do. 
A brother gotta sleep a few hours. If you southern guys don't get any snow I'd have to imagine there would be a spot of asphalt you could plow north of ya.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1632123 said:


> IF that forecast holds...................... I don't know what I'll do.
> A brother gotta sleep a few hours. If you southern guys don't get any snow I'd have to imagine there would be a spot of asphalt you could plow north of ya.


If (*BIG IF*) it does what they say the hi-way north will be closed.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1632139 said:


> If (*BIG IF*) it does what they say the hi-way north will be closed.


Plow your way in, plow your way out. lol

I hear ya. I wish I had another plow truck for this. 
Maybe this will be the storm that generates the $$$$ for that next plow.
And then I wont need it for another 4 years.


----------



## BPS#1

12'' to over 24'' is the forecast.


GUSTY WINDS WILL SUBSIDE QUICKLY THIS EVENING WITH THE LOST DEEPER
MIXING. WILL BE DRY ACROSS A VAST MAJORITY OF THE FORECAST AREA
TONIGHT BUT MAY SEE SOME PRECIPITATION CREEP INTO THE SNOWY AND
SIERRA MADRE RANGES TOWARD SUNRISE MONDAY AS THE CORE OF AN UPPER
LEVEL JET SHIFTS NORTHWARD OUT OF COLORADO. UPPER LEVEL JET WILL
REMAIN OVER THE FORECAST AREA INTO WEDNESDAY AND WILL BE ONE OF
THE FACTORS FOR A PROLONGED SNOW FALL EVENT. SNOW SHOULD SPREAD
INTO THE CHEYENNE AREA BY MID MONDAY MORNING WITH LIGHT SNOW
CONTINUING THROUGH THE DAY BEFORE INCREASING IN INTENSITY MONDAY
NIGHT. A WINTER STORM WATCH HAS BEEN ISSUED OVER FAR SOUTHEAST
WYOMING AND A FEW SOUTHERN NEBRASKA PANHANDLE COUNTIES FROM 6 PM
MONDAY THROUGH WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON. A WATCH HAS ALSO BEEN ISSUED
FOR THE SNOWY AND SIERRA RANGES AND START AT 6 AM MONDAY THROUGH
WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON. IT IS LIKELY WATCHES WILL BE EXPANDED
NORTHWARD AS THE EVENT APPROACHES.

THIS SYSTEM LOOKS TO BE A VERY DYNAMIC WITH A STRONG UPPER LEVEL
JET AND DIFFLUENT FLOW AHEAD OF A SLOW MOVING UPPER LEVEL LOW.
ALSO LOOKING AT DEEP ISENTROPIC UP GLIDE WHICH WILL COINCIDE WITH
THE STRONG UPPER LEVEL FORCING TO PRODUCE WIDESPREAD
SNOW...ESPECIALLY FROM LATE MONDAY NIGHT THROUGH WEDNESDAY
MORNING. CAN CONFIDENTLY SAY MUCH OF THE FORECAST AREA WILL SEE
AROUND A FOOT OF SNOW ACCUMULATION AND DEPENDING ON HOW THINGS
TRANSPIRE...COULD EASILY SEE OVER 2 FEET IN PARTS FORECAST AREA.
EASTERLY LOW LEVEL FLOW WILL CONTRIBUTE TO OROGRAPHICLY ENHANCED
LIFT...THUS THE POTENTIAL FOR THE EXTREME SNOW TOTALS. INITIALLY
WILL HAVE TO CLOSELY WATCH THE INTERSTATE 80 CORRIDOR MONDAY
EVENING. MODELS INDICATING A VERY STRONG FRONTOGENETIC BAND
FORMING FROM AROUND CHEYENNE TO SIDNEY. DID NOT SEE MUCH IN THE
WAY OF INSTABILITY BUT GIVEN THE VERY STRONG FRONTOGENETIC
FEATURE...COULD EASILY SEE 2 INCH PER HOUR SNOW RATES FOR SEVERAL
HOURS.


----------



## LoneCowboy

stang2244;1632090 said:


> Can anyone with skid steer/ tractor experience give me some input......(Brian, David, Tanner, anyone..?)
> 
> I need to add some hydraulic oil to my Cat 236 skid. Anyone know of a place that's open on weekends that sells a type that will work? I've not had to mess with this thing at all yet and don't want to jack it up by using the wrong stuff. I read the manual and know nothing about hydraulic oil so the numbers and ratings are foreign to me.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


they are all different.
New Hollands (what i had) use 10w-30 oil (seriously, not hydraulic, blew me away, i had no idea)

read the manual, find out what kind first! (I know, we won't take your man card for reading the manual)

what does the manual say? (tell us)

Depending on what you need auto/truck parts might have it. There are a LOT of truck parts places down about Vasquez and I-70, lots open huge hours. Murdoch's carries a couple kinds and they are open Sunday. Also the co-op. (closest one to you is in Brighton) probably has some.


----------



## BPS#1

10w30 seems to be the cool thing to use. 

My JD 60" ZTR uses that for the hydros.


----------



## LoneCowboy

at least it's cheap.
lot cheaper than hydraulic oil.


----------



## BPS#1

There is that.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1632187 said:


> 10w30 seems to be the cool thing to use.
> 
> My JD 60" ZTR uses that for the hydros.


My Scag runs 20w50 for hyrdos


----------



## stang2244

LoneCowboy;1632185 said:


> they are all different.
> New Hollands (what i had) use 10w-30 oil (seriously, not hydraulic, blew me away, i had no idea)
> 
> read the manual, find out what kind first! (I know, we won't take your man card for reading the manual)
> 
> what does the manual say? (tell us)
> 
> Depending on what you need auto/truck parts might have it. There are a LOT of truck parts places down about Vasquez and I-70, lots open huge hours. Murdoch's carries a couple kinds and they are open Sunday. Also the co-op. (closest one to you is in Brighton) probably has some.


Thanks guys for the help. I thought I'd need to have it before Monday with the weather, but I'll be at my shop tomorrow and tell you exactly what is specs for hydro oil.


----------



## BUFF

Local talent is saying north of Denver is going to get the brunt of the snow this go around..........yeah whatever.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## ByDesign

plow remains away...


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1632326 said:


> plow remains away...


Defiant...... I like it!

I never took the plow off of ****** since the last "Blizard".


----------



## BPS#1

Its already started. Coming down good, couple inches on the ground. 
The storm is early, wasn't supposed to start until afternoon.

25 is closed at the state line.


----------



## BPS#1

20 inches is their guesstimate, this will put April 2013 in the history books for monthly accumulation.



> INITIAL LOOK AT THE 00Z NAM OUTPUT CONTINUES TO SUGGEST THAT SNOW
> WILL BEGIN TO FALL ALONG AND SOUTH OF THE I80 CORRIDOR BETWEEN
> LARAMIE AND PINE BLUFFS BEFORE SUNRISE TOMORROW. WOULD EXPECT SOME
> OF THESE AREAS TO AWAKE TO AROUND AN INCH OF SNOW ON MONDAY. THIS
> AREA OF SNOW WILL SPREAD NORTH AND EAST TO NEAR WHEATLAND AND
> KIMBALL BY MIDDAY MONDAY. NO REASON TO MAKE SIGNIFICANT CHANGES TO
> THE ONGOING FORECAST AS IT IS IN GOOD SHAPE THIS EVENING.
> 
> UPDATE ISSUED AT 558 PM MDT SUN APR 14 2013
> 
> .SHORT TERM...(THIS EVENING THROUGH MONDAY NIGHT)
> ISSUED AT 200 PM MDT SUN APR 14 2013
> 
> ATTENTION THEN SHIFTS TO A POTENTIALLY SIGNIFICANT WINTER STORM SET
> TO IMPACT THE CENTRAL ROCKIES AND HIGH PLAINS OVER THE NEXT SEVERAL
> DAYS. A COMPLICATED SCENARIO AS DEEP TROUGHING BECOMES ESTABLISHED
> OVER THE WESTERN CONUS. A 120 KT H25 JET STREAK COMBINED WITH
> INCREASINGLY DIFFLUENT FLOW ALOFT AND NUMEROUS MIDLVL DISTURBANCES
> WILL RESULT IN CYCLOGENESIS ALONG A STALLED SFC FRONTAL BOUNDARY
> DRAPED FROM WEST-TO-EAST ACROSS NORTHERN CO. THIS SETS UP A NEARLY
> STATIONARY SFC LOW PRESSURE CENTER TO OUR SW WITH A DEEP EAST TO
> NORTHEAST UPSLOPE FLOW DEVELOPING ACROSS THE CWA. ISENTROPIC ASCENT
> BECOMES VERY IMPRESSIVE ON MULTIPLE SURFACES AS EARLY AS 12Z TO 18Z
> MON WITH STRONG LLVL THETA-E ADVECTION. THIS COMBINED WITH MOIST
> UPSLOPE AND PWATS BETWEEN 0.3 AND 0.4 INCH SHOULD SUPPORT MODERATE
> TO HEAVY SNOW OVER ALONG THE I80 CORRIDOR EAST OF CYS AS EARLY AS
> MON AFTN. THE MOUNTAINS WILL LIKELY SEE PCPN QUITE A BIT SOONER AS
> DYNAMICS WILL ARRIVE THERE FIRST.
> 
> SNOW WILL SPREAD NORTHEAST ACROSS THE CWA THROUGH MON NIGHT AND WILL
> LIKELY BECOME HEAVY AT TIMES GIVEN STRONG UPPER-LEVEL DIVERGENCE AND
> FRONTOGENETICAL FORCING ESSENTIALLY ANCHORED OVER THE CWA FOR A LONG
> PERIOD OF TIME. STORM PERSISTS WELL INTO THE EXTENDED PERIOD...BUT
> DO NOT DOUBT THE POTENTIAL FOR SOME IMPRESSIVE SNOWFALL BETWEEN MON
> AFTN AND EARLY WED MORNING. MODELS ARE IN REMARKABLE AGREEMENT WITH
> QPF VALUES GENERALLY BETWEEN 1 AND 2 INCHES. 700 MILLIBAR TEMPS WELL
> BELOW ZERO WOULD SUGGEST SNOW RATIOS AROUND 15 TO 1...SO A FAIRLY
> WIDESPREAD AREA WILL PROBABLY SEE AMOUNTS WELL IN EXCESS OF ONE
> FOOT. 3-DAY ACCUMULATIONS FROM THE HPC WWD ARE ALSO APPROACHING 20
> INCHES FOR MUCH OF SOUTHEAST WY. GIVEN THE EARLIER START TIME OF
> THE EVENT AND LIKELIHOOD OF SIGNIFICANT ACCUMULATIONS...WILL ISSUE
> A WINTER STORM WARNING FOR THE MOUNTAINS AND THE INTERSTATE 80
> CORRIDOR BETWEEN CHEYENNE AND THE NEBRASKA STATE LINE. WESTERN
> CARBON COUNTY HAS NOT DONE WELL IN THESE FLOW REGIMES RECENTLY...
> SO HAVE OPTED TO GO WITH A SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW ADVISORY THERE.
> AN ADVISORY ALSO SEEMED REASONABLE FOR THE SARATOGA AREA WITH GOOD
> DOWNSLOPE WEST OF THE SNOWY MOUNTAINS.
> 
> THE INITIAL VALID TIME OF OUR WARNING AND ADVISORY PRODUCTS WILL BE
> THROUGH 00Z WED. LATER SHIFTS WILL MORE THAN LIKELY NEED TO EXTEND
> THE VALID TIME AS THE STORM WILL LIKELY PERSIST THROUGH MUCH OF THE
> DAY ON WED. IN THE INTEREST OF AVOID PUBLIC CONFUSION THOUGH...ONLY
> HIGHLIGHTED THE NEAR TERM THREAT FOR THE TIME BEING.


----------



## LoneCowboy

just started about 6am here (longmont). was just pissing, then all of a sudden everything was covered, walks too, it's snowing like hell now

I bet teh roads suck, no way the trucks are out yet.
Think I'll hide inside for a while.

Good luck KoolAid, sounds like a beast.
On the plus side, if you don't plow fast enough it will all melt off.


----------



## BPS#1

Only a couple hours in and already the storm is winning.
With in minutes after shoveling the sidewalks are covered again.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1632376 said:


> Only a couple hours in and already the storm is winning.
> With in minutes after shoveling the sidewalks are covered again.


shovel faster........


----------



## LoneCowboy

What is this "shovel" thing you refer to?????????????


----------



## ByDesign

Just spent the last 2:15 mins sitting interviewing people. 5 interviews set-up and only 2 show up. The first was 19 mins late, smelled like cigs and like he might have had a rough night. Not very impressed showing up nearly 20 mins late.....from his email:

" I dont drive but WILL get to the job on time no matter what Landscaping is one job I enjoy"

Just venting, still no snow in Denver. Local weather gypsies say 1"-3" today, 3"-5" tonight, 1" tomorrow and additional 3"-6" thru Wednesday. Maybe im just being a puss, but it actually feels cold outside today!


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1632407 said:


> What is this "shovel" thing you refer to?????????????


Well there's 2 types, one is to eat with and the other is to make money with.........

The temps are just at freezing and it's melting off the hard surfaces.

On my way south this morning it was really coming down hard, visibility was next to nothing and I notice a guy on a 4wheeler changing his water, I just had to laugh. I really can't recall seeing irrigating in a blizzard in a long time.



ByDesign;1632409 said:


> Just spent the last 2:15 mins sitting interviewing people. 5 interviews set-up and only 2 show up. The first was 19 mins late, smelled like cigs and like he might have had a rough night. Not very impressed showing up nearly 20 mins late.....from his email:
> 
> " I dont drive but WILL get to the job on time no matter what Landscaping is one job I enjoy"
> 
> Just venting, still no snow in Denver. Local weather gypsies say 1"-3" today, 3"-5" tonight, 1" tomorrow and additional 3"-6" thru Wednesday. Maybe im just being a puss, but it actually feels cold outside today!


Late to an interview and not calling to say he would be late, strike 1…. Smells like a ashtray/hung over, strike 2…..can't drive but will be on the job on time, yeah right strike 3. I don't envy you being in this situation at all.

We have about 4-5" on the grass and northside hardsurfaces are covered, a drop of about 5 degrees would have everything covered.


----------



## dfd9

BPS#1;1632354 said:


> Its already started. Coming down good, couple inches on the ground.
> The storm is early, wasn't supposed to start until afternoon.
> 
> 25 is closed at the state line.


I'll head out BPS, should only be about 24 hours to get out there. lol

Good luck.


----------



## stang2244

North sides are a good 3-4" by me, not really sticking elsewhere. Spread ice melt at a few spots and now just waiting for temps to drop.


----------



## ByDesign

Chiting on us now mang! Just come back in to eat, have 9" and counting!! Love it!!!!!


----------



## BUFF

As the day progressed everything held pretty good so I held off till 2:30 to out. There was anywhere between 3-9" of real heavy stuff depending on where I was. I just got in from doing a full round, time for food, then bed and back up @2:30 to see how much has come down. I'm hoping I'll have some fluff to push in the am,


----------



## ByDesign

Just got back in. At least one push at every account. Looks to be about 10"-12" of snow by me. Bed for a few zzz and up in another 1.5 hrs.


----------



## stang2244

From about 6-11 last night it was coming down fast! 

Looking forward to some breakfast at some point.... Then maybe some sleep!!


----------



## cold_and_tired

What is this "snow" you guys are speaking of? We haven't had diddly squat in southern Colorado this year. The "blizzard" dropped about 1/4" and I just got a little ice overnight - no snow at all.


----------



## BUFF

Picked up another 5-6" last night and went out @3:30 to do another round.

On the picnic table at home I have about 18"


----------



## ByDesign

I was just thinking to myself how nice its going to be to not sit surplus ice melt this summer....
Then I went out and bought another 600lbs. Maybe tonight/tomorrow will bring enough moisture to use it all.
If anyone is looking for ice melt, DBC off 39th has a few pallets left.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1632577 said:


> What is this "snow" you guys are speaking of?


It turns into money when you remove it with a cold steel edge. This storm is a good way to end the season, now it can stop and we can move onto spring/summer.

Does anyone have any interest in getting together for lunch in the next couple of weeks?


----------



## LoneCowboy

did someone say "food"????????? I'm in.

it's supposed to snow tonight, tomorrow and maybe wednesday night

welcome to winter
only 4 or 5 months late.

I wonder if Kool Aid survived??? haven't heard from him in a few days.


----------



## BUFF

Kool Aid called me about an hour ago and cut it short for another call.

He's got snow, a lot of it.


----------



## ByDesign

Im down to eat, just depends where we decide to meet and what im doing!


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1632616 said:


> Im down to eat, just depends where we decide to meet and what im doing!


We typically meet at Famous Daves off of Hwy7 and I-25 at 11:30a, I was thinking Friday May 3rd.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Am I still invited to the lunch meetings?


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1632653 said:


> Am I still invited to the lunch meetings?


Tanner you're always welcome to join in, the more the merrier.


----------



## stang2244

A little 2-4" would be nice for tomorrow!

I'm in for lunch on the 3rd as well. Oh Tanner, how quickly you forget what this "snow" is. You wake up in the middle of the nights during storms thinking "oh ****! I've gotta call my guys and get out there"?


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1632602 said:


> It turns into money when you remove it with a cold steel edge. This storm is a good way to end the season, now it can stop and we can move onto spring/summer.


Good answer.

Looks like we got a nice layer of freezing rain over night on top of the snow.
Some time this afternoon the precip is supposed to stop and then we'll have some wind events over the next couple days.

Last week the high wind was good for blowing in another round of pushes most places.


----------



## BUFF

27 degrees with Drizzle, WTF........

With the heavy snow/slush, freezing rain this event is what the guys back east deal with on a regular bases, they can have it.


----------



## ByDesign

So glad I went and bought ice melt...gonna be sitting on it again it **** doesn't change!


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1632740 said:


> So glad I went and bought ice melt...gonna be sitting on it again it **** doesn't change!


What this guys says..


----------



## BUFF

By me another 5-6" during the course of the day along with some pretty good wind and drifts. They say another 2-3" tonight, if it doesn't happen I'm certain I'll be dealing with drifts in the morning. 

They're also saying another storm Monday, 50% chance and 3". WTF?


----------



## cold_and_tired

stang2244;1632702 said:


> A little 2-4" would be nice for tomorrow!
> 
> I'm in for lunch on the 3rd as well. Oh Tanner, how quickly you forget what this "snow" is. You wake up in the middle of the nights during storms thinking "oh ****! I've gotta call my guys and get out there"?


I did that for the first two storms. It was panic attack city for a while! I still catch myself looking out the window in the middle of the night sometimes.

I've gotten a little more used to things now, though. It's a little odd looking at snow and actually getting to enjoy watching it fall rather than thinking of it as income and expenses.


----------



## ByDesign

The plan was to get up and go out this morning and throw some salt, but I just couldn't justify charging the clients for such a small amount of snow. I feel like even for my "trace" accounts I would have been pushing it. Bring on landscaping!


----------



## BUFF

The wind died down last night along with the snow, so nothing had to be done this morning.

Monday's forecast is @ 60% with heavy snow, this is going to hose up my plans to go to Linclon Nebraska Monday-Wednesday. I guess I'll figure out what I end up doing Monday am. 

Also I can't do Friday 5/3 for lunch, I had a bimbo moment and didn't check before I threw out the date. So can we do the following week, 5/10?


----------



## LoneCowboy

What is in Lincoln Nebraska?????? (besides a big red stadium)

May 10th works for me.


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1633191 said:


> What is in Lincoln Nebraska?????? (besides a big red stadium)


Did you know the big red "*N*" in the stadium stands for *N*owledge......

I go to a job fair at a comunity college that has 2 yr programs for Machining, Design and Manufacturing Engineering. Last year I pulled 2 kids out of the job fair, 1 got home sick and split in December and the other has turned out to be a great employee. 
I'm also going to visit a medical device customer while I"m there too.
But if it's snowing I'm not going, don't want to get stuck in eastern Colorado or Nebraska, plus I like money.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1633201 said:


> But if it's snowing I'm not going, don't want to get stuck in eastern Colorado or Nebraska, plus I like money.


Copy on the stuck = suck!!!

And its looking like more money coming. Up to 4".

NWS got the last two right in their window forecasts. 
Should we trust em on this one too? lol

I took the plow off today for the first time since monday. Longest I've had it on. 
Gotta run down to Mac's lawn service in FTC and pick up the auction items I won.

I'll post pics later.


----------



## stang2244

A storm every Monday - Tuesday.... How long is this gonna last?! I like the moisture but damn! There is a lot of spring work to be done!!!

I'm good for the 10th at famous daves.


----------



## BPS#1

2 to 6 by tuesday mornin.


By thursday maybe the weather clears up. I've got summer work that needs to be getting done.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1633551 said:


> 2 to 6 by tuesday mornin.
> 
> By thursday maybe the weather clears up. I've got summer work that needs to be getting done.


Weather UG is calling up to 7" with 90% chance, NOAA is calling for 3-5" with 80% chance along with heavy snow in areas. I'm suppose to drive to Lincoln Neb tomorrow and I'm sitting on the fence about going............

Paul so where are the pics of the stuff you "won" at the auction?


----------



## BUFF

On a positive note, our snow pack has increased over the past couple of weeks.


----------



## ByDesign

Thats a really good thing. I actually secretly want this storm to bury us. I need some more time to line things out!


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1633578 said:


> Weather UG is calling up to 7" with 90% chance, NOAA is calling for 3-5" with 80% chance along with heavy snow in areas. I'm suppose to drive to Lincoln Neb tomorrow and I'm sitting on the fence about going............
> 
> Paul so where are the pics of the stuff you "won" at the auction?


So did you vacate the area?

Here is the main item I bought. I'm hoping it'll push thru the super heavy wet snow like we got last week, better than what a straight blade does.
Currently it has a rubber cutting edge, I don't see that working well in any thing other than powder snow.
I'm certain that will have to be changed out before its of much value to me.

The other items were 5 sets of walker blades for less than half price. I've now got blades for several years to come.
And a box of misc screw drivers and nut drivers.


----------



## BPS#1

In other news the ground is already white at my place, and visibility is around 1/4 mile. 

80 between cheyenne/laramie is closed.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1633671 said:


> So did you vacate the area?
> 
> Here is the main item I bought. I'm hoping it'll push thru the super heavy wet snow like we got last week, better than what a straight blade does.
> Currently it has a rubber cutting edge, I don't see that working well in any thing other than powder snow.
> I'm certain that will have to be changed out before its of much value to me.


Nope, pulled the plug on the road trip this morning.
With your "low" center of gravity  that V-Plow should go through just about anything. 


BPS#1;1633672 said:


> In other news the ground is already white at my place, and visibility is around 1/4 mile.
> 
> 80 between cheyenne/laramie is closed.


Silver dollar size flakes with wind started around 10am, got about an 1.5" on the pinic table and grass is white.


----------



## BPS#1

The earlier snow band ended, so far its just a grass area event.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1633721 said:


> The earlier snow band ended, so far its just a grass area event.


It's still K,K,K, Kum'in down hard around Longmont, I went into town for viddles and it was boarding white out conditions. 
While in town I stopped by the new Mac Equip store, it's big but lacking personality.


----------



## BUFF

Got about 4-5" on the grass and about 2" on the roads, it's still coming down good and it's 21*. 
I guess I'll be heading out around 3am to start the rounds.


----------



## ByDesign

about 1" on the ground now, nothing on the roads. Gonna go take the plow back out in an hr or two and make sure everything is ready to go. Looks like this will for sure be an ice melt event...pretty slick already.


----------



## BUFF

Got about 4"'on the hard surfaces looks like everyone gets a invoice today......
Still snowing pretty good.


----------



## BPS#1

If that's the case the storm went south, about an inch here 
So NOT worth getting out of bed for..


----------



## ByDesign

Got about 6" on the grass and maybe 2-3" on the concrete. Just finishing up and going to bed.


----------



## BUFF

3-4" of cement, still snowing about 1/2-3/4" an hour at this rate I should get another round in for the 1-2" triggers.

Have I mentioned the Honda SS Blower kick's @$$.


----------



## stang2244

Didnt get much more than an inch on pavement by me but its enough to get out and hit some stuff. Sounds like you got the best of it David!


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1633961 said:


> Didnt get much more than an inch on pavement by me but its enough to get out and hit some stuff. Sounds like you got the best of it David!


It's Karma, last week I helped out a older woman (plowed her driveway ) that lives in one of the subdivisions I plow, she tried to pay me I said no, I hope when my wife in is need of help and I'm not around someone does the same as I just did for you. During our conversation she mentioned she was from New York (bummer) and the HOA treasurer (score!!!), when I drove away I notice a Obama and a Gay Rights sticker on her back window, D'oh. So the way I see it is, I got some decent accumulation from this storm because I helped out a Lesbian Democrat from New York………..


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1633965 said:


> It's Karma, last week I helped out a older woman (plowed her driveway ) that lives in one of the subdivisions I plow, she tried to pay me I said no, I hope when my wife in is need of help and I'm not around someone does the same as I just did for you. During our conversation she mentioned she was from New York (bummer) and the HOA treasurer (score!!!), when I drove away I notice a Obama and a Gay Rights sticker on her back window, D'oh. So the way I see it is, I got some decent accumulation from this storm because I helped out a Lesbian Democrat from New York………..


LMAO

One of my better paying clients is a dem union office. 
I usually don't see their bumper stickers and the last thing we do is talk politics. 
They don't have any problem spending money around their office so I try to make sure my hand is open when that happens.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1633977 said:


> LMAO
> 
> One of my better paying clients is a dem union office.
> I usually don't see their bumper stickers and the last thing we do is talk politics.
> They don't have any problem spending money around their office so I try to make sure my hand is open when that happens.


I've decided to wear a NRA when I plow up there, I think that speaks volumes and if they don't like it tuff.xysport


----------



## BPS#1

Put your AR in the back window gun rack.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1633980 said:


> Put your AR in the back window gun rack.


AR's are for kids, I out grew them 20yrs ago.........now my ice scraper is in the gun rack and a Smith .44 rides next to me.


----------



## BUFF

Only ended up getting one round in this morning, at the rate it was coming down around 8am I was pretty confident I'd get another one in. Around 10a the clouds moved out and the sun had all the additional accumulation cooked off by noon. This little storm was a good way to end the season (if it’s done) but once the plow thaws out I’m going to replace the cutting edge because it probably won’t make another storm. 
Hopefully the snow/piles will melt off the grass by the weekend and it'll dry out a bit so I can mow unlike last weekend. Everything I take care of was fertilized and aerated two weeks ago and it’s really taken off. 

So are we all good for Friday 5/10 at Famous Daves?


----------



## LoneCowboy

works for me. 11:30 or noon?


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1634103 said:


> works for me. 11:30 or noon?


11:30 so we'd be able to get a big table


----------



## BUFF

*It's over.........*

I believe it's over, had 50* at 7:30a and pulled out the shorts.
Pulled most of the stakes today and will finish up when I mow over the weekend.

I picked up Toro 30" TurfMaster walk behind mower at the G&G open house, pretty cool machine.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1633584 said:


> On a positive note, our snow pack has increased over the past couple of weeks.


Sounds like there will be more increasing of ours tomorrow night.



> CONFIDENCE CONTINUES TO INCREASE FOR A WIDESPREAD PRECIPITATION
> EVENT TAKING SHAPE TUESDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH WEDNESDAY.
> TEMPERATURES WILL COOL ENOUGH FOR THE POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT
> ACCUMULATIONS FOR ELEVATIONS ABOVE 5000 FEET IN SOUTHEAST WYOMING.
> 
> IT CERTAINLY LOOKS LIKE THE PRECIPITATION WILL
> AT LEAST INITIALLY START AS RAIN...BUT SHOULD BEGIN TO SEE A
> TRANSITION DURING THE AFTERNOON HOURS...ESPECIALLY WITHIN THE
> HEAVIEST BANDS AS WELL AS IN ELEVATIONS ABOVE 5000 FEET. ALTHOUGH
> WITH RECENT WARM TEMPERATURES AND THE HIGH SUN ANGLE...SUSPECT
> THAT SNOW MAY HAVE A DIFFICULT TIME ACCUMULATING AWAY FROM GRASSY
> SURFACES.
> 
> IT ALL CHANGES BY TUESDAY NIGHT....HOWEVER AS THE ENTIRE LAYER
> FALLS BELOW FREEZING. THIS WILL TURN ALL OF THE PRECIPITATION OVER
> TO SNOW ACROSS THE ENTIRE CWFA. TUESDAY NIGHT/WEDNESDAY MORNING
> WILLL PROVIDE THE BEST CHANCE FOR WIDESPREAD SIGNIFICANT
> ACCUMULATIONS ACROSS THE MUCH OF THE REGION. ALTHOUGH THE BEST
> CHANCE WILL BE ALONG LARAMIE RANGE AND ADJACENT FOOTHILL AND
> VALLEY LOCATIONS. TOTAL MODEL QPF OUTPUT OF 1.5 TO 2.25 INCHES
> ACROSS MUCH OF THE AREA SEEMS A BIT AGGRESSIVE GIVEN THE RESIDENCE
> TIME OF THE SYSTEM. SO...HAVE SCALED THESE VALUES BACK SOMEWHAT
> WHICH WOULD GIVE *ALBANY AND LARAMIE COUNTIES THE POTENTIAL FOR 5
> TO 10 INCHES*...WITH LIKELY OVER A FOOT IN THE SOUTHERN LARAMIE
> RANGE. OF COURSE...WILL NEED TO MONITOR THIS CLOSELY AS HIGHER
> AMOUNTS ARENT ENTIRELY OUT OF THE QUESTION. SO...FELT CONFIDENT
> ENOUGH TO ISSUE A WINTER STORM WATCH FROM LARAMIE TO PINE BLUFFS
> FOR TUESDAY NIGHT AND WEDNESDAY AS A RESULT. AREAS AROUND THIS
> PERIPHERY WILL LIKELY NEED AN ADVISORY WITH TIME AS WELL.
> NORTHEAST WINDS OF 15 TO 25 MPH WITH GUSTS OF UP TO 35 MPH WILL
> CREATE AREAS OF BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW AS WELL.


HOLY CRAP

The last one hasn't all melted yet.


----------



## BUFF

Yeah, they have me at 70% and 4-5".
I had a few snow banks to mow and trim around this past weekend, just another spring in the Rockies....
Since I pulled all my stakes over the weekend we'll probably get hammered some time soon.


----------



## BPS#1

This is going to be one of the later springs for me that I can remember since 95. 
None of my complexes are ready to mow, I WAS thinking another week for one and 2 for the other two. 
Now with the cold weather this week that could get pushed back even farther.

We're the 6th latest date reaching 70 for the first time in the season since the 40s.

So much for globulls___t warming.



> Here's a little climate statistic for you. Cheyenne finally got to 70 degrees today (73 the official high at Cheyenne). So what, you say! We all know the Spring has been cold around southeast Wyoming this year. Today, 28 April 2013, is the latest it's been in the past 30 years for Cheyenne to reach or exceed 70 degrees for a high temperature. In fact, today's high at Cheyenne reaching or exceeding 70 degrees ranks today as the 4th latest in the past 50 years and the 6th latest in the past 70 years. The last time Cheyenne was 70 degrees was 7 November 2012. That's roughly five and a half months ago!!


----------



## BUFF

I'm under a winter storm watch.........we'll just have to see what becomes of this

Larimer County Below 6000 Feet/Northwest Weld County 

Winter Storm Watch


Statement as of 3:05 PM MDT on April 29, 2013

... Winter Storm Watch in effect from Tuesday evening through
Wednesday afternoon... 

The National Weather Service in Denver has issued a Winter Storm
Watch... which is in effect from Tuesday evening through Wednesday
afternoon. 

* Timing... Tuesday evening through Wednesday afternoon. 

* Snow accumulations... 6 to 9 inches over the lower elevations of
Larimer County and northwestern Weld County. 8 to 14 inches
over the higher elevations of Larimer... Jackson... grand and
Boulder counties.

* Visibility... banded snow will be able to produce 1 to 2 inches
of snow an hour at times in relatively small areas... reducing
visibilities to less than 1/2 a mile.

* Impacts... recent warm temperatures will cause paved surfaces to
begin wet Tuesday night... then by early Wednesday morning as
much colder air continues to move in... slick and icy conditions
will be possible on the same roads.

Precautionary/preparedness actions... 

A Winter Storm Watch means there is a potential for significant
snow that may impact travel. Continue to monitor the latest


----------



## BPS#1

As warm as it was the last two days I don't see how much can stick on hard surfaces.

Nonaccuweather says........


> Possible Snowstorm for Omaha, Other Cities on the Plains
> 
> As the storm rolls out from the Rockies, it may continue to produce a swath of heavy snow from portions of eastern Nebraska to Iowa, Minnesota, Wisconsin and upper Michigan.
> 
> If all the right pieces were to fall into place, some communities over the central Plains that rarely get a foot of snow from a storm in January, may be digging out from a foot of snow by the end of the week.
> 
> While such a storm is more common in Denver and the High Plains, such an event is increasingly more rare farther east and over lower elevations in the region. The storm would be hitting these areas on May 2 and 3.


http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/another-spring-snowstorm-for-d-1/11220168










NWS still says 6 to 10 for us.


----------



## BUFF

Depending on how much wind and rain (cool down) we get before the snow starts will dictate how much sticks to hard-surfaces.


----------



## ByDesign

Ill bite, maybe be able to get some hand shoveling done, but i'm not putting the plow on again. I really dont have time for this, the phone will not stop ringing!! Now somehow I have been roped into speaking along side Denver water Thursday night @ at community meeting. Good PR!!!


----------



## BPS#1

How are you guys sitting for the trees leafing out?

Our April was cold enough not much if any leafing out has occurred yet.


----------



## BUFF

Nothing has popped yet but they're close, I give them a week or so.
Grass sure is coming to life, another shot of snow/rain along with warmer temps later in the week it'll be full on.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I know the alfalfa sure is starting to wake up!!


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1634611 said:


> I know the alfalfa sure is starting to wake up!!


Buckwheat is awake too............


----------



## ByDesign

BPS#1;1634606 said:


> How are you guys sitting for the trees leafing out?
> 
> Our April was cold enough not much if any leafing out has occurred yet.


Few are popping. Clevelands and Cherrys are going round me already. I im on week 2 of mowing for the "special" clients that I want to keep for snow removal. This xtra water will for sure make things go wild.


----------



## BPS#1

A few very light showers before 3, rain after 3. Serious snowing since about 6. Grass already white. 
VERY wet snow event. 
I'm having a hard time expecting much accumulation on hard surfaces due to the amount of heating the last few days. 
But I did already hook up the plow. Its not fun during the storm at 3 am.


----------



## BUFF

I decided I should turn of water and drain backflow valves seeing how it's going be in the teens in about 10hrs. Right I have 50* and light rain with a breeze, just happy the rain held off while I was turning stuff off.
****** is in the shop with the plow ready to be rolled in place if needed and the blower and ice melt are ready to be loaded. I really enjoy plowing snow and the rewards that come with it, but this going from spring to winter mode every week crap is getting old.


----------



## ByDesign

About .5" on the ground here, nada on the roads or lots.


----------



## BPS#1

At least 8" of slush, and still snowing.


----------



## dfd9

BPS#1;1634703 said:


> At least 8" of slush, and still snowing.


Holy schnikeys! 

Welcome to May!


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1634696 said:


> About .5" on the ground here, nada on the roads or lots.





BPS#1;1634703 said:


> At least 8" of slush, and still snowing.


At 5am I had about 5" on the grass with about 2" of slush on hard surfaces. I couldn't see more than 100yds it was coming down so hard. 
As I headed south to Longmont it tappered off to about 2-3" on the grass and about 1' of slush on the roads, but still snowing hard. 
They're saying another 5-7" before it heads out with some areas getting 1-2" an hour. 
I'll probably have to plow this afternoon if it dosen't warm up and melt off.


----------



## BUFF

dfd9;1634710 said:


> Holy schnikeys!
> 
> Welcome to May!


Tommy Boy fan eh?


----------



## ByDesign

About 3" not on the ground, still nothing on the streets. After watching the news, they are guessing the heavier stuff is coming in the afternoon along with a decent temp drop. Looks like Ft. Collins and S. WY are just getting hammered.


----------



## fairrpe86

We dropped blades on one contract and that's it thus far. We will see what the night brings, but I have a feeling it will be a whole lot of nothing!


----------



## BUFF

Well it never cooled off this afternoon and everything that came down melted off. 
I did have some drifting north of my place but never dropped the blade. 
I do have about 8-9" on the grass at home where it's protected and it's really friggin muddy. 
It's still snowing and 25*, but looking at radar it looks like it's about done..


----------



## ByDesign

Just now starting to stick to sidewalks around here. I think ill get to go out to my one "trace" account and throw a little ice melt.


----------



## ByDesign

double post.


----------



## BPS#1

I've been awake over 19 hrs.

I'm draggin!

Dang what tough stuff to plow, so wet and heavy!!!!
Lots of good moisture for all the little blades of green grass.

Lots of broken branches, gonna be lots more over night with the low getting to 14 and making the already over loaded trees brittle.

Booked a $1000 tree job around 7pm. Will do friday when it dries up a bit.


----------



## BPS#1

So April 2013 broke a bunch of temp records and put Cheyenne into the 4th snowiest April going back to 1900. And the snowiest April in 83 years.

Also our drought is officially broken with now being 1'' of moisture a head for the year. 
But this isn't enough to make up for the damage done last year.

http://www.wyomingnews.com/articles/2013/05/02/news/01top_05-02-13.txt


----------



## BUFF

*Lunch on Friday, 5/10?*

Hey guys are we going to be able to get together for lunch this Friday?

Famous Daves in Thorton (I-25/Hwy7) 11:30am?


----------



## BPS#1

Depends on what Friday looks like for me.

I may not be able to make a decision until friday morning.


----------



## LoneCowboy

anything that keeps me from painting my house is a good thing.  I'm still in. it's going to rain all week anyway, be too wet to work, you guys will have to come.


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1635480 said:


> anything that keeps me from painting my house is a good thing.  I'm still in. it's going to rain all week anyway, be too wet to work, you guys will have to come.


House painting not only sucks but it blows too.


----------



## BPS#1

Paying some one else to come do it aint any better!!!


----------



## stang2244

I am buried to the effing gills right now but Daves is 2 minutes from my shop and a guys gotta eat, right? I plan to be there.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1635485 said:


> Paying some one else to come do it aint any better!!!


This is why you have kids........ a low cost labor resource. My 2 are doing my house when school gets out.


----------



## LoneCowboy

BUFF;1635492 said:


> This is why you have kids........ a low cost labor resource. My 2 are doing my house when school gets out.


do your kids know this?????? xysport


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1635510 said:


> do your kids know this?????? xysport


Not yet....lol


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1635520 said:


> Not yet....lol


lmao

I doubt I'll be there friday.


----------



## ByDesign

Im out. I ran an ad in a few neighborhood new letters, and now the phones wont stop ringing. Great problem to have, but wow.....im swamped and working 7 days a week. Was going to try and go sledding this weekend, but I think Im just to busy.


----------



## BUFF

So it's Andy, Brian and me? Maybe we should just try another day when things settle down a bit.


----------



## LoneCowboy

That's fine, just let me know. Dave if you want to do lunch around here friday, that works too. Or i can paint my house. sigh...........


----------



## BUFF

Brian that sounds like a dandy idea, I'll give you a buzz in the morning


----------



## stang2244

Not a bad idea. We are working like hell to stay on schedule so that we don't have to work on another weekend(like the last 4). Let me know what date you guys decide.


----------



## BPS#1

I'm thinking Buff's kids should paint Brian's house first, ya know for training. 
Save Brian all that hard work and stress.

That way they are seasoned pros when they do Buff's.


----------



## LoneCowboy

uh yeah, kids today, ummm, yeah

better start 'em on the shed.
way in back, behind the bushes.


----------



## In2toys

So my wife bought a Taurus pt745 pro Millennium .45 a couple of weeks ago. We took it to the range & fired about 20 rounds through it & it jammed a lot. We took it back to the dealer & they said it needed to have at least 100 rounds through it before the jamming went away. I doubted this as I had ZERO problems with my Ruger when I bought it new 20 some odd years ago... They also told us we needed to have the gun very firmly into the webbing of our hand & that would help... It does jam more for my wife than me, not sure what that means. Back to the range today & 200 rounds later it's still jamming. I'm heading back to dealer mon with it & just wanted to make sure their excuse about it needed broken in was bs or not...Any ideas?? Sorry, the jamming is failure to feed. it ejects fine, but won't feed the next round in.


----------



## BUFF

In2toys;1635835 said:


> So my wife bought a Taurus pt745 pro Millennium .45 a couple of weeks ago. We took it to the range & fired about 20 rounds through it & it jammed a lot. We took it back to the dealer & they said it needed to have at least 100 rounds through it before the jamming went away. I doubted this as I had ZERO problems with my Ruger when I bought it new 20 some odd years ago... They also told us we needed to have the gun very firmly into the webbing of our hand & that would help... It does jam more for my wife than me, not sure what that means. Back to the range today & 200 rounds later it's still jamming. I'm heading back to dealer mon with it & just wanted to make sure their excuse about it needed broken in was bs or not...Any ideas?? Sorry, the jamming is failure to feed. it ejects fine, but won't feed the next round in.


I've never own a Tauris but from what I've seen they don't do a great job when it comes to fit/finish. 
Are you trying to feed hollow points or ball ammo? 
Is it stove piping or just not picking up the next round?
Most of the time the feed ramp is the problem when it would feed hollow points, it your having the same problem with ball ammo the feed ramp it really in need of tuning.
If your just not picking up the next round it's typically the magazine.
I don't get why you should have to cycle 100rds through it to get it to function, it should work straight out of the box. Maybe the dealer thinks any burrs left from manufacturing gun will be worn/smothed out.
How firm or tight you hold the grips has nothing to do with how the gun cycles, once you pulled the trigger it should operate without any issue.
Personally I'd ask for my money back or exchange it for a Colt or Sig.


----------



## In2toys

Ball ammo both new & remanned. I agree on the grip issue... Also on the it should work out of the box issue. Not sure about stove piping, it basically just doesn't want to feed the next round in.


----------



## BUFF

It should feed.Ball every time if its functioning correctly.
Does it have any problem ejecting the spent shell?
Did you try other magazines?


----------



## In2toys

no problem at all ejecting, just the two mags it came with. One website forum had the problem listed & said the mag should have either 8 or 10 coils, these have 13. It's going back, I certainly don't trust it, & it should fire out of the box for cripes sake....


----------



## BPS#1

I've had a few stove pipes out of my sig ultra compact 1911. 

The owners manual says it should function better after 500 rounds than before. 
By 300 I can see a difference.


----------



## In2toys

The last 2 mags of 6 we fired yesterday had 8 - 10 mis feeds.


----------



## LoneCowboy

Do you know how to spell Taurus?

J.U.N.K.

seriously, it's a taurus, it's crap. they don't even use the same parts, even when copying a design (1911's)

You have to send it back to the manufacturer for warranty then sell the piece of crap

of course, by the time you get it back you won't be able to do private sales in colorado without a whole lot of hassle. Welcome to Taurus. Motto: cheap crap and we know it.


----------



## BPS#1

In2toys;1635867 said:


> The last 2 mags of 6 we fired yesterday had 8 - 10 mis feeds.


That'd sure be the one I'd want my life to depend on when the SHF. 
You already know whose gonna be the dead guy here.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Replace it with a Springfield XDS and be happy!


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1636674 said:


> Replace it with a Springfield XDS and be happy!


A Plastic gun?
Stick with a 1911 SA frame and go with a Sig or two......


----------



## BPS#1

Can't go wrong with 1911 style!


And I sure like my Sig ultra compact 1911.


----------



## LoneCowboy

just one Sig? (or two)?

Seriously, you guys got some catching up to do. 
wesport


----------



## BPS#1

LoneCowboy;1636731 said:


> just one Sig? (or two)?
> 
> Seriously, you guys got some catching up to do.
> wesport


One of my employees asked me how many guns I was planning on buying. 
I told him, "just one more". Took him a second to get my meaning.


----------



## BPS#1

I guess WY isn't the only place that gets weird weather.

3' in upstate NY
http://www.foxnews.com/weather/2013...snow-on-memorial-day-weekend/?test=latestnews


----------



## LoneCowboy

i messed up and got a job. 

I'm not really sure if its excitement or dread.

ugh.


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1637708 said:


> i messed up and got a job.
> 
> I'm not really sure if its excitement or dread.
> 
> ugh.


Back up / choris singer and dancer for Justin Bieber?


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1637709 said:


> Back up / choris singer and dancer for Justin Bieber?


ROFLMAO

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## In2toys

I did end up buying a springfield xds from Big R. Even before I saw your post Rob... The Taurus messed up at our concealed carry class. Slide wouldn't go back all the way. the slide spring end got caught over the previous coil. Fkn junk... The dealer that sold my wife the Taurus took it back & sold me a glock 27 which the wife loves.


----------



## BUFF

*Winter's Coming..........*

With Summer Solstice here that means Winters coming……… xysport


----------



## BPS#1

I gotta find a sander.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1638018 said:


> I gotta find a sander.


V-Box or TG?


----------



## BPS#1

While I might want a V probably a tail gate will have to do this year.

I saw some pretty good deals on CL in March before all the snow hit.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1638022 said:


> While I might want a V probably a tail gate will have to do this year.
> 
> I saw some pretty good deals on CL in March before all the snow hit.


$1,150 + freight gets you a new Salt Dogg from Angelos. There's one on CL in Denver for $1,000 and its pretty hammered. I'd spend the money and go new.


----------



## BPS#1

Good information, thank you.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1638025 said:


> Good information, thank you.


Linky...... http://www.angelos-supplies.com/sno...oductID/150301/Default.aspx?SortField=EAN,EAN


----------



## ByDesign

It's time for me to start thinking SNOW again!!! I need to hire a good driver, anyone have any recs on where to start looking? Clean MVR, no sipping and driving, no grass, needs to show up and have basic knowledge of mechanics.


----------



## BPS#1

ByDesign;1638089 said:


> It's time for me to start thinking SNOW again!!! I need to hire a good driver, anyone have any recs on where to start looking? Clean MVR, no sipping and driving, no grass, needs to show up and have basic knowledge of mechanics.


Me, but I'm already committed.


----------



## stang2244

I think if you start looking now you shouldn't have a problem finding one. I know craigslist gives you a variety of characters, but you should be able to weed em out down to a couple of solid choices by October.

I don't even want to think snow...it's been everything me and my guys can do to keep up with things between our maintenance and landscaping. Hoping to be on top of things in the next couple weeks. I can still feel the squeeze of the late spring.


----------



## BPS#1

You CO guys might like this. I'm not able to make it due to prior commitments.
I saw on farcebook that Sheriff Cooke may be at the event as well.

https://www.facebook.com/events/102974203245194/

Colorado Freedom Shoot
http://victorydefense.com/training.cfm

Join us in making a statement and come enjoy the Colorado Freedom Shoot being hosted at one of Colorado's largest Public Shooting Ranges:
Pawnee Sportsmen's Center: 40914 County Rd. 71, Briggsdale, CO. 80611

This may be the last of high capacity competitions in the State of Colorado where good law abiding citizens get to enjoy the freedoms afforded us in the United States of America the day before High Capacity Magazine laws take effect 1st of July. Some Colorado politicians have forsaken our nation's values, sold themselves to out-of-state interests, and caved to party agenda while ignoring the good people of Colorado, sending jobs, revenues, and manufacturers to other states. An arbitrary number of rounds to be held in a magazine was plucked out of the air in a feel good measure "to do something" while ignoring real solutions to public safety for you & I and all other Colorado Residents. Make this last stand with fellow men & women and come "Get Some" at the Colorado Freedom Shoot.


----------



## BPS#1

stang2244;1638091 said:


> I don't even want to think snow...it's been everything me and my guys can do to keep up with things between our maintenance and landscaping. Hoping to be on top of things in the next couple weeks. I can still feel the squeeze of the late spring.


Light at the end of the spring rush tunnel is showing.
It wouldn't have been so bad except I've had a lot of sprinkler issues at apartment complexes.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1638134 said:


> You CO guys might like this. I'm not able to make it due to prior commitments.
> I saw on farcebook that Sheriff Cooke may be at the event as well.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/102974203245194/
> 
> Colorado Freedom Shoot
> http://victorydefense.com/training.cfm
> 
> Join us in making a statement and come enjoy the Colorado Freedom Shoot being hosted at one of Colorado's largest Public Shooting Ranges:
> Pawnee Sportsmen's Center: 40914 County Rd. 71, Briggsdale, CO. 80611
> 
> This may be the last of high capacity competitions in the State of Colorado where good law abiding citizens get to enjoy the freedoms afforded us in the United States of America the day before High Capacity Magazine laws take effect 1st of July. Some Colorado politicians have forsaken our nation's values, sold themselves to out-of-state interests, and caved to party agenda while ignoring the good people of Colorado, sending jobs, revenues, and manufacturers to other states. An arbitrary number of rounds to be held in a magazine was plucked out of the air in a feel good measure "to do something" while ignoring real solutions to public safety for you & I and all other Colorado Residents. Make this last stand with fellow men & women and come "Get Some" at the Colorado Freedom Shoot.


Sounds like a good place not to be........not a fan of cowds and people I don't know with guns.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1638154 said:


> Sounds like a good place not to be........not a fan of cowds and people I don't know with guns.


There is that.


----------



## stang2244

BPS#1;1638135 said:


> Light at the end of the spring rush tunnel is showing.
> It wouldn't have been so bad except I've had a lot of sprinkler issues at apartment complexes.


Hired a guy to handle all my sprinkler work this year and he's also licensed with the department of agriculture so he can do all my fert/squirt too. Best move I've made in a while!


----------



## LoneCowboy

now that I'm all skinny (almost) and stuff, when's lunch????????


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1639182 said:


> now that I'm all skinny (almost) and stuff, when's lunch????????


I'm out for next week, how about Friday 7/26, 11:30 at Famous Daves?


----------



## LoneCowboy

works for me, bueller? bueller?


----------



## stang2244

I'm good for that as well.


----------



## ByDesign

Im out, but will see if I free up.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1639183 said:


> I'm out for next week, how about Friday 7/26, 11:30 at Famous Daves?


I'll have a much better idea on 7/25.


----------



## cold_and_tired

What's up fellas?!? I might join you for lunch once you get the date and time nailed down.


----------



## LoneCowboy

cold_and_tired;1639548 said:


> What's up fellas?!? I might join you for lunch once you get the date and time nailed down.


Friday 7/26, 11:30 at Famous Daves


----------



## BPS#1

Looks like I'm out unless friday plans change.


----------



## LoneCowboy

BPS#1;1639602 said:


> Looks like I'm out unless friday plans change.


it's next friday not tomorrow, you're in, make adjustments


----------



## BPS#1

LoneCowboy;1639631 said:


> it's next friday not tomorrow, you're in, make adjustments


Yup I know.
Going to the lake or spending time with you.........
Is such a difficult choice.


----------



## LoneCowboy

BPS#1;1639633 said:


> Yup I know.
> Going to the lake or spending time with you.........
> Is such a difficult choice.


You are just jealous of me. 

like Wyoming has lakes, puhleezze, all the wind blew the water away.


----------



## BPS#1

LoneCowboy;1639659 said:


> like Wyoming has lakes, puhleezze, all the wind blew the water away.


Too bad ALL of the greenies don't think that!!!!

Go to Glendo on any given weekend, more greenies plates than natives in the boat launch parking lot.


----------



## LoneCowboy

we still on for friday???????


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1640068 said:


> we still on for friday???????


I'm in, if no one else is want to grab something at the Texas Roadhouse in Longmont?


----------



## stang2244

BUFF;1640073 said:


> I'm in, if no one else is want to grab something at the Texas Roadhouse in Longmont?


I'm in but if you guys don't end up doing it just let me know.


----------



## LoneCowboy

stang2244;1640076 said:


> I'm in but if you guys don't end up doing it just let me know.


great, that makes at least 3 which is enough, i think.
Plus i never get to go to Dave's. 

looks like we're still on.


----------



## BPS#1

Texas Chili Cook Off 

INEXPERIENCED CHILI JUDGE 

Notes From An Inexperienced Chili Tester Named FRANK, who was visiting
Texas from the East Coast: "Recently, I was honored to be selected as a
judge at a chili cook-off. The original person called in sick at the last
moment and I happened to be standing there at the judge's table asking
directions to the beer wagon, when the call came.

I was assured by the other two judges (Native Texans) that the chili
wouldn't be all that spicy, and besides, they told me I could have free
beer during the tasting. So I accepted."

Here are the scorecards from the event:
_________________________________________________________

CHILI # 1 MIKE'S MANIAC MOBSTER MONSTER CHILI

JUDGE ONE: A little too heavy on tomato. Amusing kick.

JUDGE TWO: Nice, smooth tomato flavor. Very mild.

FRANK: Holy ****, what the hell is this stuff? You could remove dried
paint from your driveway. Took me two beers to put the flames out. I hope
that's the worst one. These Texans are crazy.
_______________________________________________________

CHILI # 2 ARTHUR'S AFTERBURNER CHILI

JUDGE ONE: Smokey, with a hint of pork. Slight Jalapeno tang.

JUDGE TWO: Exciting BBQ flavor, needs more peppers to be taken
seriously.

FRANK: Keep this out of the reach of children I'm not sure what I am
supposed to taste besides pain. I had to wave off two people who wanted to
give me the Heimlich maneuver. They had to rush in more beer when they
saw the look on my face.
__________________________________________________________

CHILI # 3 FRED'S FAMOUS BURN DOWN THE BARN CHILI

JUDGE ONE: Excellent firehouse chili! Great kick. Needs more beans.

JUDGE TWO: A beanless chili, a bit salty, good use of peppers.

FRANK: Call the EPA, I've located a uranium spill. My nose feels like I
have been snorting Drano. Everyone knows the routine by now get me more
beer before I ignite. Barmaid pounded me on the back; now my backbone is
in the front part of my chest. I'm getting ****-faced from all the beer.
____________________________________________________________

CHILI # 4 BUBBA'S BLACK MAGIC

JUDGE ONE: Black bean chili with almost no spice. Disappointing.

JUDGE TWO: Hint of lime in the black beans. Good side dish for fish or
other mild foods, not much of a chili.

FRANK: I felt something scraping across my tongue, but was unable to
taste it, is it possible to burnout taste buds? Sally, the barmaid, was
standing behind me with fresh refills; that 300 lb. ***** is starting to
look HOT, just like this nuclear waste I'm eating. Is chili an
aphrodisiac?
_____________________________________________________

CHILI # 5 LINDA'S LEGAL LIP REMOVER

JUDGE ONE: Meaty, strong chili. Cayenne peppers freshly ground, adding
considerable kick. Very Impressive.

JUDGE TWO: Chili using shredded beef, could use more tomato. Must admit
the cayenne peppers make a strong statement.

FRANK: My ears are ringing, sweat is pouring off my forehead and I can
no longer focus my eyes. I farted and four people behind me needed
paramedics. The contestant seemed offended when I told her that her chili
had given me brain damage, Sally saved my tongue from bleeding by pouring
beer directly on it from a pitcher. I wonder if I'm burning my lips off?
It really pisses me off that the other judges asked me to stop screaming.
Screw those ********!
________________________________________________________

CHILI # 6 VERA'S VERY VEGETARIAN VARIETY

JUDGE ONE: Thin yet bold vegetarian variety chili. Good balance of spice
and peppers.

JUDGE TWO: The best yet. Aggressive use of peppers, onions, and garlic.
Superb.

FRANK: My intestines are now a straight pipe filled with gaseous,
sulfuric flames. I **** myself when I farted and I'm worried it will eat
through the chair. No one seems inclined to stand behind me except that
slut Sally. She must be kinkier than I thought. Can't feel my lips
anymore. I need to wipe my ass with a snow cone!
___________________________________________________

CHILI # 7 SUSAN'S SCREAMING SENSATION CHILI

JUDGE ONE: A mediocre chili with too much reliance on canned peppers.

JUDGE TWO: Ho Hum, tastes as if the chef literally threw in a can of
chili peppers at the last moment. I should take note that I am worried
about Judge Number 3, He appears to be in a bit of distress as he is
cursing uncontrollably.

FRANK: You could put a grenade in my mouth, pull the pin, and I wouldn't
feel a damn thing. I've lost sight in one eye, and the world sounds like
it is made of rushing water. My shirt is covered with chili, which slid
unnoticed out of my mouth. My pants are full of lava-like **** to match my
damn shirt. At least during the autopsy they'll know what killed me. I've
decided to stop breathing; it's too painful. Screw it. I'm not getting
any oxygen anyway. If I need air, I'll just suck it in through the 4-inch
hole in my stomach.
____________________________________________________

CHILI # 8 LESTER'S LAST OF THE RED-HOT LOVER'S CHILI

JUDGE ONE: A perfect ending, this is a nice blend chili, safe for all,
not too bold but spicy enough to declare it's existence.

JUDGE TWO: This final entry is a good, balanced chili. Neither mild nor
hot. Sorry to see that most of it was lost when Judge Number 3 passed
out, fell over and pulled the chili pot down on top of himself. Not sure
if he's going to make it. Poor Yank, wonder how he'd have reacted to a
really hot chili?


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1640106 said:


> Texas Chili Cook Off
> 
> INEXPERIENCED CHILI JUDGE
> 
> Notes From An Inexperienced Chili Tester Named FRANK, who was visiting
> Texas from the East Coast: "Recently, I was honored to be selected as a
> judge at a chili cook-off. The original person called in sick at the last
> moment and I happened to be standing there at the judge's table asking
> directions to the beer wagon, when the call came.
> 
> I was assured by the other two judges (Native Texans) that the chili
> wouldn't be all that spicy, and besides, they told me I could have free
> beer during the tasting. So I accepted."
> 
> Here are the scorecards from the event:
> _________________________________________________________
> 
> CHILI # 1 MIKE'S MANIAC MOBSTER MONSTER CHILI
> 
> JUDGE ONE: A little too heavy on tomato. Amusing kick.
> 
> JUDGE TWO: Nice, smooth tomato flavor. Very mild.
> 
> FRANK: Holy ****, what the hell is this stuff? You could remove dried
> paint from your driveway. Took me two beers to put the flames out. I hope
> that's the worst one. These Texans are crazy.
> _______________________________________________________
> 
> CHILI # 2 ARTHUR'S AFTERBURNER CHILI
> 
> JUDGE ONE: Smokey, with a hint of pork. Slight Jalapeno tang.
> 
> JUDGE TWO: Exciting BBQ flavor, needs more peppers to be taken
> seriously.
> 
> FRANK: Keep this out of the reach of children I'm not sure what I am
> supposed to taste besides pain. I had to wave off two people who wanted to
> give me the Heimlich maneuver. They had to rush in more beer when they
> saw the look on my face.
> __________________________________________________________
> 
> CHILI # 3 FRED'S FAMOUS BURN DOWN THE BARN CHILI
> 
> JUDGE ONE: Excellent firehouse chili! Great kick. Needs more beans.
> 
> JUDGE TWO: A beanless chili, a bit salty, good use of peppers.
> 
> FRANK: Call the EPA, I've located a uranium spill. My nose feels like I
> have been snorting Drano. Everyone knows the routine by now get me more
> beer before I ignite. Barmaid pounded me on the back; now my backbone is
> in the front part of my chest. I'm getting ****-faced from all the beer.
> ____________________________________________________________
> 
> CHILI # 4 BUBBA'S BLACK MAGIC
> 
> JUDGE ONE: Black bean chili with almost no spice. Disappointing.
> 
> JUDGE TWO: Hint of lime in the black beans. Good side dish for fish or
> other mild foods, not much of a chili.
> 
> FRANK: I felt something scraping across my tongue, but was unable to
> taste it, is it possible to burnout taste buds? Sally, the barmaid, was
> standing behind me with fresh refills; that 300 lb. ***** is starting to
> look HOT, just like this nuclear waste I'm eating. Is chili an
> aphrodisiac?
> _____________________________________________________
> 
> CHILI # 5 LINDA'S LEGAL LIP REMOVER
> 
> JUDGE ONE: Meaty, strong chili. Cayenne peppers freshly ground, adding
> considerable kick. Very Impressive.
> 
> JUDGE TWO: Chili using shredded beef, could use more tomato. Must admit
> the cayenne peppers make a strong statement.
> 
> FRANK: My ears are ringing, sweat is pouring off my forehead and I can
> no longer focus my eyes. I farted and four people behind me needed
> paramedics. The contestant seemed offended when I told her that her chili
> had given me brain damage, Sally saved my tongue from bleeding by pouring
> beer directly on it from a pitcher. I wonder if I'm burning my lips off?
> It really pisses me off that the other judges asked me to stop screaming.
> Screw those ********!
> ________________________________________________________
> 
> CHILI # 6 VERA'S VERY VEGETARIAN VARIETY
> 
> JUDGE ONE: Thin yet bold vegetarian variety chili. Good balance of spice
> and peppers.
> 
> JUDGE TWO: The best yet. Aggressive use of peppers, onions, and garlic.
> Superb.
> 
> FRANK: My intestines are now a straight pipe filled with gaseous,
> sulfuric flames. I **** myself when I farted and I'm worried it will eat
> through the chair. No one seems inclined to stand behind me except that
> slut Sally. She must be kinkier than I thought. Can't feel my lips
> anymore. I need to wipe my ass with a snow cone!
> ___________________________________________________
> 
> CHILI # 7 SUSAN'S SCREAMING SENSATION CHILI
> 
> JUDGE ONE: A mediocre chili with too much reliance on canned peppers.
> 
> JUDGE TWO: Ho Hum, tastes as if the chef literally threw in a can of
> chili peppers at the last moment. I should take note that I am worried
> about Judge Number 3, He appears to be in a bit of distress as he is
> cursing uncontrollably.
> 
> FRANK: You could put a grenade in my mouth, pull the pin, and I wouldn't
> feel a damn thing. I've lost sight in one eye, and the world sounds like
> it is made of rushing water. My shirt is covered with chili, which slid
> unnoticed out of my mouth. My pants are full of lava-like **** to match my
> damn shirt. At least during the autopsy they'll know what killed me. I've
> decided to stop breathing; it's too painful. Screw it. I'm not getting
> any oxygen anyway. If I need air, I'll just suck it in through the 4-inch
> hole in my stomach.
> ____________________________________________________
> 
> CHILI # 8 LESTER'S LAST OF THE RED-HOT LOVER'S CHILI
> 
> JUDGE ONE: A perfect ending, this is a nice blend chili, safe for all,
> not too bold but spicy enough to declare it's existence.
> 
> JUDGE TWO: This final entry is a good, balanced chili. Neither mild nor
> hot. Sorry to see that most of it was lost when Judge Number 3 passed
> out, fell over and pulled the chili pot down on top of himself. Not sure
> if he's going to make it. Poor Yank, wonder how he'd have reacted to a
> really hot chili?


I have a brother in-law back east named Frank (actually Francis) and he's a panty waste too………:laughing:

So half-pint are going to come down for BBQ?


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1640108 said:


> I have a brother in-law back east named Frank (actually Francis) and he's a panty waste too………:laughing:
> 
> So half-pint are going to come down for BBQ?


Too funny.

Not looking like I'll make it this time.

I'm building a sprayer for the walker and planning on going boating with a friend friday afternoon/evening.
Also gotta do some prep work on the house to get ready to paint next week.
And the wife wants me to take her prairie dog hunting this weekend, not sure thats gonna happen.

Monday my main guy, this is his 3rd season, turned in his two weeks. Moving on to a better paying yob with benefits. 
I've gotta get some extras caught up before he leaves so that I can focus on pretty much mowing only with a couple of rookies the rest of the season.
Doing the apartment complex's 3rd fert app a week or two early because of him leaving.


----------



## BPS#1

Things are greening up around here again.

We got .5'' rain Thurs last week. 1.5'' saturday evening and .8'' tonight.


My old man told me they've gotten 15'' of rain in eastern KY in the last 2 months.
Sounds like the grass, weeds and garden are growing like rarely seen.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1640116 said:


> Too funny.
> 
> Not looking like I'll make it this time.
> 
> I'm building a sprayer for the walker and planning on going boating with a friend friday afternoon/evening.
> Also gotta do some prep work on the house to get ready to paint next week.
> And the wife wants me to take her prairie dog hunting this weekend, not sure thats gonna happen.
> 
> Monday my main guy, this is his 3rd season, turned in his two weeks. Moving on to a better paying yob with benefits.
> I've gotta get some extras caught up before he leaves so that I can focus on pretty much mowing only with a couple of rookies the rest of the season.
> Doing the apartment complex's 3rd fert app a week or two early because of him leaving.


So........when you go boating are you called Gilligan or Skipper.

I did some combat style P-dog shooting up by Lander over the 4th, between a hay field and an irrigation ditch there's about 50yds of sage brush, in the sage is a P-dog town which runs about ½ mile long. We walked from one end of the town to the other and back, during our sweep the warden, the boy and I dispatched 35 P-dogs in just over an hour. The warden was using her 9mm Sig and 10/22, the boy was using a S&W .357M and M700 .243 and I had a .45acp Sig and AR. We all got pistol kills and when the boy ran out of .243 rounds I gave him the AR to run while I shagged more ammo. The lil'**** didn't what to give up the AR when I went to switch back with him. 
I will say this much a 30rd mag sure is nice, there sure is a lot less reloading.

3rd fert app already, wow I did my 2nd over the 4th and do the 3rd/last in September which ends up be a app every 45-60 days. 


BPS#1;1640117 said:


> Things are greening up around here again.
> 
> We got .5'' rain Thurs last week. 1.5'' saturday evening and .8'' tonight.
> 
> My old man told me they've gotten 15'' of rain in eastern KY in the last 2 months.
> Sounds like the grass, weeds and garden are growing like rarely seen.


Was up by HWY85 and th Albin HWY a few weeks ago and it was pretty green out that way and the hay looked great.

I had the displeasure of going to Ct last week and talk about green, it was like a rain forest. Temps and humidity were pretty much one and the same, 75*/ 75% in the am and highs of 94*/95% in the afternoon. It'd suck to mow there, the dew took till mid morning to burn off.


----------



## BPS#1

You gotta realize we hardly cut any grass before the 3rd wk of May and by the first week of Oct the mowing is pretty much over. 
Depending on how the yard was taken care of you'll see 2 to 3 mowings in Sept and maybe one in Oct and its done. 

I realize my fert schedule is off some this year but it is what it is. 
I do the dry app and apply the same day as mowing at the complexes so I can save time on blowing off the side walks.
Why blow off twice when you can do fert and mow the same day?
I gotta get the app done while I still have the help. 

Also I use 50% slow release so this 3rd app should run thru mid sept or so and then the season is over.

I also realized that my application rate for the 2nd app was a little lite. Calibration of my front mount spreader on the Walker wasn't quite right. So it wasn't as much as it should have been and the effects of it have already dwindled.


Good going on the dog hunt, sounds like fun. 

I'm going to use my .17, .22 and the AR on my next trip.


----------



## BPS#1

I've had both of my Echo 280Ts go down 2 weeks apart. 


Compression is only 85 lbs and upon taking off the intake and inspecting the piston you can see heavy scaring on the side of the piston. 

I'm wanting to know exactly when the cheap help thought it would be a good idea to run straight gas in them.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1640126 said:


> I've had both of my Echo 280Ts go down 2 weeks apart.
> 
> Compression is only 85 lbs and upon taking off the intake and inspecting the piston you can see heavy scaring on the side of the piston.
> 
> I'm wanting to know exactly when the cheap help thought it would be a good idea to run straight gas in them.


Well Suck!!!! Didn't you got one of those 280's last spring at Mac's openhouse? In 3yrs all I've done is change the plug/air filter every season and pack the head with grease. I also run 94octane VP pre mix which doesn't carbon up the piston, plug and muffler screen.


----------



## BPS#1

Of course the help SWEARS they didn't do anything.

Yeah the one is in its second season.
Its going back to Mac for warranty check.

I always use 91 octane. Recommended is 87 and up.

My old axx redmax 2600 that is a 1998 model has 110 lbs compression, 110 to 120 is new range. 
Both echos are at 85 lbs.

I'm in a bad mood.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1640152 said:


> I'm in a bad mood.


Then I suggest you stay away from a mirror......Thumbs Up


----------



## stang2244

Handhelds are a never ending pita. Seems like they are always acting up. I only use the 2.5 gallon gas cans for the mixed fuel and the 5 gain cans for straight. Seems to have kept the issues to a minimum.

As for fert, I didn't realize how much shorter your season is up there. Makes sense you have to apply when you do. We are about to do app # 3 on all our accounts the 1st week of August.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1640155 said:


> Then I suggest you stay away from a mirror......Thumbs Up


Good call.


----------



## BPS#1

stang2244;1640156 said:


> Handhelds are a never ending pita. Seems like they are always acting up. I only use the 2.5 gallon gas cans for the mixed fuel and the 5 gain cans for straight. Seems to have kept the issues to a minimum.
> 
> As for fert, I didn't realize how much shorter your season is up there. Makes sense you have to apply when you do. We are about to do app # 3 on all our accounts the 1st week of August.


My 2 cycle gas is so convenient. I have a hose hook up right at the trimmer rack, it can't get any more convenient than this.

I just don't understand it, and now I'm wondering what next of my high dollar commercial equipment is the next to fail prematurely.
I really don't need this stress!!!!!

As for the season you southern guys should have a month on both sides of me.

Our "normal" season will go like this.

One cut/clean up around the 3rd week of April. Skip two weeks and cut first week of May. Most of the time most of the yards will go another two weeks and then be weekly until the 2nd week of Sept. We might get 3 cuts on most yards in Sept and then a final cut/clean up in Oct. Thats it.
19 to 21 cuts per season per yard.

If you have a yard with lots of leaves then you can have another clean up in Oct.

This year was not normal season. With single digit temps in both April and May 1st week along with 8'' of snow the first week of May the mowing season didn't start until pretty much the 3rd week of May. In late May we even had a killer frost. That doesn't "normally" happen after May 18th.

With the hot and dry temps we were already skipping cuts in June.

Up until last week when we got rain all of my yard care friends were telling me they were watering more and getting worse results than what we were last year.
I was experiencing the same thing at my properties.

So yeah my 3rd app is a little early but not more than 2 weeks.

The flies are already coming into the garage and "normally" we don't see this until mid/late Aug. 
If they are the judge of the weather its possible we'll see an early fall.

This has been a challenging year todate.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1640159 said:


> I really don't need this stress!!!!!
> 
> The flies are already coming into the garage and "normally" we don't see this until mid/late Aug.
> If they are the judge of the weather its possible we'll see an early fall.


For your stress, buzz down to the stateline and pick up something at the weed stand, then hit the magazine stand on your way home. When you get home load up what you just bought and........

If you have time to watch turd eaters you have way too much free time and have probably named them too.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1640163 said:


> For your stress, buzz down to the stateline and pick up something at the weed stand, then hit the magazine stand on your way home. When you get home load up what you just bought and........
> 
> If you have time to watch turd eaters you have way too much free time and have probably named them too.


Who needs magazines when you have the internet?

As for the files........ they are hard to miss when they fly into your face.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1640164 said:


> Who needs magazines when you have the internet?
> 
> As for the files........ they are hard to miss when they fly into your face.


Hi Cap Mags silly.....

Hope you aren't a mouth breather:laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

Lol


Extra protein.


----------



## LoneCowboy

BUFF;1640165 said:


> Hi Cap Mags silly.....
> 
> Hope you aren't a mouth breather:laughing:


standard caps


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1640169 said:


> standard caps


In our world.........although shooting prone a 10-20rd mag doesn't touch the ground. But a 30rd just seems to look like it belongs.


----------



## BPS#1

BPS#1;1639602 said:


> Looks like I'm out unless friday plans change.


So we doing Famous Daves?

Any chance 12:30 would work?

Going to the lake plans have been postponed.


----------



## BPS#1

Sprayer project, I've got $418 in it. And my time.
I took a 4 wheeler sprayer from Murdochs and adapted it to this platform. 
I doubt I'm totally done with it, probably a few bugs to work out. 
Should only take 10 mins to mount/dismount from the mower.


----------



## BPS#1

12v spreader for the apartment complexes. 
By the time the season ends I'll have spread over 3 pallets of fertilizer this year. 
Over 6000 lbs.
2 bolts and the wire connectors unplug and its off the mower.


----------



## stang2244

Cool setup for the walker, makes it even more versatile!

I'm 5 minutes from that Daves so just let me know what time you guys decide.


----------



## BUFF

Paul where's the mud flaps with the chromed naked lady and fuzzy dice.

I can do 12:30 too..........Brian.......Brian..........has anyone Brian.........


----------



## LoneCowboy

BPS#1;1640191 said:


> So we doing Famous Daves?
> 
> Any chance 12:30 would work?
> 
> Going to the lake plans have been postponed.


we're there for HOURS, being 20 minutes late won't miss much.
c'mon down

famous dave's, tomorrow


----------



## LoneCowboy

BUFF;1640203 said:


> Paul where's the mud flaps with the chromed naked lady and fuzzy dice.
> 
> I can do 12:30 too..........Brian.......Brian..........has anyone Brian.........


doesn't matter to me
just let me know by the morning


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1640205 said:


> doesn't matter to me
> just let me know by the morning


I'll be in Longmont before I head down, do you want me to swing by your house and pick you up around 12?


----------



## LoneCowboy

BUFF;1640207 said:


> I'll be in Longmont before I head down, do you want me to swing by your house and pick you up around 12?


sure, that works, i'll be there with bells on. prsport

thanks


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1640230 said:


> sure, that works, i'll be there with bells on. prsport
> 
> thanks


I hope you don't plan to wear said bells.


----------



## BPS#1

58 degrees and raining.
So much for getting outdoor projects done today.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1640388 said:


> 58 degrees and raining.
> So much for getting outdoor projects done today.


Got 59* with a light drizzle all morning and I like it.......Now I can work on some Welding projects that I've been putting off due to the heat. Not a fan of suiting up in welding gear when it's over 80* let alone in the 90's.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1640390 said:


> Got 59* with a light drizzle all morning and I like it.......Now I can work on some Welding projects that I've been putting off due to the heat. Not a fan of suiting up in welding gear when it's over 80* let alone in the 90's.


Good weather for that.

I was gonna prep the house for paint. Guess I should put on a rain coat.


----------



## BPS#1

Any comments or experience with HID headlights and driving in falling/blowing snow?


At times it can be hard to see in heavily falling snow with just OEM lights.


----------



## ByDesign

I did mine on the f250. Night and day difference...literally. During blizzards, the light sometimes can make it hard to see, but changing between bright ans lows help. I would not go over a 6k rated system, then will look too blue and suck.


----------



## BPS#1

Thanks for the come back.

I'm doing a face lift on the 00 F250, for a few hundred bux its gonna look like a newer truck.

Already did the LED tail lights. Going to do the clear headlights, (probably with HIDs thanks to your advice) and install power heated towing mirrors.
It has the non power towing mirrors now, drives me nutz. And not having heated sucks in the winter. Especially for plowing.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1640871 said:


> Any comments or experience with HID headlights and driving in falling/blowing snow?
> 
> At times it can be hard to see in heavily falling snow with just OEM lights.


Try putting a thick phone book on the seat to help you see over the steering wheel and dash..........it maybe all it takes.


----------



## LoneCowboy

You plow with your lights on???? Really???????

I always just turned them to parking only and then plowed (and hopefully remembered to turn them back on leaving the lot). Figured I can see fine, the parking lights let people see me and it saves the load on the alternator (I started back in the day when you could kill a truck plowing a low speed all day with lights on)

I can't see **** plowing hard with the lights on with all the snow coming over the plow, but without them it's fine.


----------



## LoneCowboy

BUFF;1640902 said:


> Try putting a thick phone book on the seat to help you see over the steering wheel and dash..........it maybe all it takes.




owwwwwwwwwwww, that's going to leave a mark. Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1640904 said:


> owwwwwwwwwwww, that's going to leave a mark. Thumbs Up


bah ha ha


----------



## ByDesign

LoneCowboy;1640903 said:


> You plow with your lights on???? Really???????
> 
> I always just turned them to parking only and then plowed (and hopefully remembered to turn them back on leaving the lot). Figured I can see fine, the parking lights let people see me and it saves the load on the alternator (I started back in the day when you could kill a truck plowing a low speed all day with lights on)
> 
> I can't see **** plowing hard with the lights on with all the snow coming over the plow, but without them it's fine.


The HID's turn off when the plow is hooked up. I run an upgraded set of bulbs inside my Meyer night sabers. This is the link to my HID kit. Very reasonable price and super easy to hook up.. Not a single problem so far, other than they take about 5-7 secs to heat up and give the best light.

http://www.retro-solutions.com/


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1640920 said:


> The HID's turn off when the plow is hooked up. I run an upgraded set of bulbs inside my Meyer night sabers. This is the link to my HID kit. Very reasonable price and super easy to hook up.. Not a single problem so far, other than they take about 5-7 secs to heat up and give the best light.
> 
> http://www.retro-solutions.com/


Kids these days with their new fangled gadits....... What ever happen to "Sealed Beam" headlights, 1156 and 1157 bulbs. I used to drive a pickup that had the starter switch on the floor, E-Brake was a lever on the floor, manual steering, brakes, no seat belts and forget about power windows/locks or AC.........
But the kit looks cool


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1640934 said:


> Kids these days with their new fangled gadits....... What ever happen to "Sealed Beam" headlights, 1156 and 1157 bulbs. I used to drive a pickup that had the starter switch on the floor, E-Brake was a lever on the floor, manual steering, brakes, no seat belts and forget about power windows/locks or AC.........
> But the kit looks cool


Geezer..........


----------



## BPS#1

ByDesign;1640920 said:


> The HID's turn off when the plow is hooked up. I run an upgraded set of bulbs inside my Meyer night sabers. This is the link to my HID kit. Very reasonable price and super easy to hook up.. Not a single problem so far, other than they take about 5-7 secs to heat up and give the best light.
> 
> http://www.retro-solutions.com/


Right, when switching to the plow lights the truck lights go out, but I'm more asking for about driving down the road with new snow fall/blowing/drifting snow and HIDs.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1640935 said:


> Geezer..........


Punk Kid..... BTW my AARP card get's me some nice disounts.Thumbs Up



BPS#1;1640936 said:


> Right, when switching to the plow lights the truck lights go out, but I'm more asking for about driving down the road with new snow fall/blowing/drifting snow and HIDs.


I have a set high quality Fog lights mounted just below the plow lights, they do help quite a bit when running down the road. Ford and Jeep use to offer SEV-Marchel lights as a option on some of there vehicles, the pair on the front of ****** I got from a Ford dealer during the Reagan era.....


----------



## BPS#1

$100 face lift for the old work horse.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1641547 said:


> $100 face lift for the old work horse.


So what's next......the geto wheels with the spinny thingy's.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1641549 said:


> So what's next......the geto wheels with the spinny thingy's.


What would be wrong with that?


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1641550 said:


> What would be wrong with that?


If you had hair.......and it repelled water, plus you had a year round tan..... well then nothing.


----------



## BPS#1

lol..........................


----------



## BPS#1

I've got an 04 Walker for sale if any one here is interested.

26 hp EFI, 48'' deck, runs great and looks in good condition.
Unknown hours as I bought it used and the hour meter isn't working. 
New hour meter ordered and will be installed before sale. 
New O2 sensor installed, recent engine out for clean and service, all new belts.
New blade spindle seals.

Fertilizer spreader attachment DOES NOT come with it.

$6500 OBO

I bought it needing some maintenance, I've run it around 50 hours and feel that I've found the bugs and gotten them worked out. I believe its ready for an operator and you'll be making money.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1641554 said:


> I've got an 04 Walker for sale if any one here is interested.
> 
> 26 hp EFI, 48'' deck, runs great and looks in good condition.
> Unknown hours as I bought it used and the hour meter isn't working.
> New hour meter ordered and will be installed before sale.
> New O2 sensor installed, recent engine out for clean and service, all new belts.
> New blade spindle seals.
> 
> Fertilizer spreader attachment DOES NOT come with it.
> 
> $6500 OBO
> 
> I bought it needing some maintenance, I've run it around 50 hours and feel that I've found the bugs and gotten them worked out. I believe its ready for an operator and you'll be making money.


This is a Snow Plowing site, not a Lawnsite.......geez


----------



## BPS#1

Hey smart A, you forget it'll do this too?????

And that season is not very far away????


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1641556 said:


> Hey smart A, you forget it'll do this too?????
> 
> And that season is not very far away????


A Smart A is better than a Dumb A in my book.......


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1641557 said:


> A Smart A is better than a Dumb A in my book.......


And then we have a Wise A...... which would be you. :laughing:

I see that you ate your usual cereal for breakfast and doubled down on lunch.

lol


----------



## famlawn

For CO weather, what do you guys think is a better equipment setup for residential:

----
Crew A: Hiniker C-Plow for drives, atv for the street sidewalks, hand shovel the walk to front door

Pros: Smaller crews, route time less dependent on accumulation, fast. Cons: expensive

or

Crew B: 2 man crews with single stage blowers and shovels

Pros: Cheap, simple, easier to expand business. Cons: longer times esp in heavy snow, a lot more people to manage, smaller margins but more money with volume

or 

Crew C: ATV with a snowblower attachment, hand shovelling crews

Pros and cons: middle ground for speed and cost

------

Thanks


----------



## ByDesign

Crew D:

Driver plowing in truck, 2 guys on shovels, one guy throwing salt...blower stays in the truck till accumulation reaches 4-6" or is wet heavy.

Edit: Give a crew the option of the blower and they will almost always use it, even when by hand is faster.


----------



## stang2244

I've always been intrigued by the hiniker c plow option. I do a bunch of residentials that are subdivisions where you have to pull the snow away from the garage. In this situation backdragging doesn't do a very good job with a standard plow. If your customers are ok with clearing "most" of the snow it might be ok, but if they want it scraped pretty clean it wont do it. I've tried an ATV but it also didnt work very well. The way the c plow gives you a true scraping edge while back dragging seems ideal. I'd try that and a shoveler or two on lighter storms, with a single stage blower for higher accumulations. I agree that if you give them a blower they'll use it all the time even when shovels are quicker.


----------



## BPS#1

stang2244;1643091 said:


> I've always been intrigued by the hiniker c plow option. I do a bunch of residentials that are subdivisions where you have to pull the snow away from the garage. In this situation backdragging doesn't do a very good job with a standard plow. If your customers are ok with clearing "most" of the snow it might be ok, but if they want it scraped pretty clean it wont do it. I've tried an ATV but it also didnt work very well. The way the c plow gives you a true scraping edge while back dragging seems ideal. I'd try that and a shoveler or two on lighter storms, with a single stage blower for higher accumulations. I agree that if you give them a blower they'll use it all the time even when shovels are quicker.


I'd also go with a back drag. Front blade aka a Hiniker C blade or a back blade on the pickup.

Any time you can get more or the same work done with mechanical equipment versus having to deal with human attitudes, drama, no shows etc in my opinion you will always be farther ahead.

And you'll usually have far less service failures with equipment than you do when counting on a crew. 
Sure equipment breaks but any body that has or had employees knows what I'm talking about.

Count on it, you'll go a month with out snow but that one day you get a good one and need all hands on deck and you'll have employee problems.


----------



## BPS#1

Farmer's Almanac has this to say......



> 2013-2014 U.S. Weather Highlights
> Frigid Winter With Bitter Cold and Heavy Snow
> 
> Brrrrr! It looks like global warming will soon be taking a vacation to make room for Old Man Winter. This frosty forecast comes courtesy of The 2014 Old Farmer's Almanac, available in digital or print on our Web site now or whereever books and magazines are sold on September 10, 2013.
> 
> According to the newest edition of North America's oldest continuously published periodical, a decline in solar activity combined with ocean-atmosphere patterns in the Pacific and Atlantic will result in below-normal temperatures and above-normal snowfall during most of the winter across much of the United States.
> 
> "This winter is shaping up to be a rough one," says Janice Stillman, editor of The Old Farmer's Almanac. "Sweaters and snow shovels should be unpacked early and kept close by throughout the season. The good news is that the extra precipitation-which will fall as rain or snow depending where you are-will help with any drought issues left over from the summer."


----------



## fairrpe86

Anybody else here use Eblings (back blades) on their trucks or equipment?


----------



## BUFF

fairrpe86;1643530 said:


> Anybody else here use Eblings (back blades) on their trucks or equipment?


Not Ebling or any other B Blade, it appears to be more of a mid-west/N E thing. I looked at Daniels Back blades last spring looking for a better/easier way to do resi's and loading docks. I had a 84" back blade quoted and it was sub $3k with shipping. I didn't pull the trigger on it mainly because I was just checking out options and felt I didn't have the right mix of work to justify the ROI. If I had a lot of Resi drives to do I'd get a back blade and to keep the investment down and for doing Resi's a Ebling isn't needed.
A guy in a SWB truck with a V up front and a back blade would be my choice for doing a neighborhood of drives, for sidewalks I went to a Honda SS blower last season. Yes most of the time you can shovel by hand quicker but you start talking about doing several hundred feet of side walk the blower wins because of guy shoveling won't get near as tired.


----------



## ByDesign

BUFF;1643533 said:


> Not Ebling or any other B Blade, it appears to be more of a mid-west/N E thing. I looked at Daniels Back blades last spring looking for a better/easier way to do resi's and loading docks. I had a 84" back blade quoted and it was sub $3k with shipping. I didn't pull the trigger on it mainly because I was just checking out options and felt I didn't have the right mix of work to justify the ROI. If I had a lot of Resi drives to do I'd get a back blade and to keep the investment down and for doing Resi's a Ebling isn't needed.
> A guy in a SWB truck with a V up front and a back blade would be my choice for doing a neighborhood of drives, for sidewalks I went to a Honda SS blower last season. Yes most of the time you can shovel by hand quicker but you start talking about doing several hundred feet of side walk the blower wins because of guy shoveling won't get near as tired.


Zactly! Way quicker to bust ass and shovel, but the blower wins in deep snow or long stretches.


----------



## BUFF

Every year on September 1 I send out renewals and even though it’s still hotter than **** I have heard back/re-signed 6 of the 10 I’ve sent out.
I took a look at my pricing and decided to increase a couple of them that haven’t seen an increase in 3yrs by 10%, I used fuel/materials as the reason for the increase and went as far as to show a graph of average fuel cost for the past 3 years to help them accept the idea. I got no push back and in one case they asked for a 2yr contract for snow and lawn-care, I was a little iffy about a 2 year agreement but they agreed if fuel exceeded $4.00 per gallon there would be a 10% surcharge for services while fuel was up. 
Last year I had a couple property’s that where a PITA and didn’t send them a renewal, I figure if they ask they’ll see an increase for my pain and suffering. 
I have a guy lined up to take care of all my shoveling during the week and my boy will take care of the weekend storms. 
I’ve been eyeballing a couple sweet looking lots that are close to current property’s I have and figure I’d just submit a bid to see what pans out. By having the shoveling covered I could stand to take on a couple more 1-3acre lots.

We should try to get together for lunch in mid-late October before the season starts.


----------



## fairrpe86

BUFF;1643533 said:


> Not Ebling or any other B Blade, it appears to be more of a mid-west/N E thing. I looked at Daniels Back blades last spring looking for a better/easier way to do resi's and loading docks. I had a 84" back blade quoted and it was sub $3k with shipping. I didn't pull the trigger on it mainly because I was just checking out options and felt I didn't have the right mix of work to justify the ROI. If I had a lot of Resi drives to do I'd get a back blade and to keep the investment down and for doing Resi's a Ebling isn't needed.
> A guy in a SWB truck with a V up front and a back blade would be my choice for doing a neighborhood of drives, for sidewalks I went to a Honda SS blower last season. Yes most of the time you can shovel by hand quicker but you start talking about doing several hundred feet of side walk the blower wins because of guy shoveling won't get near as tired.


I agree with them being a Midwest and East coast thing. I haven't seen anybody else running around with them besides the owner of the company I work for. He runs a 9'2 Boss V upfront and a 16' Ebling on the back. Last year was the first year with the back blade and he loved it. He has talked about adding a flew more of them to the fleet.


----------



## famlawn

I've decided to go with a Hiniker c plow. Planning to push 100 resi's in 6 hours. 3.6 minutes each


----------



## stang2244

famlawn;1645182 said:


> I've decided to go with a Hiniker c plow. Planning to push 100 resi's in 6 hours. 3.6 minutes each


I like the choice and keep us updated on how it goes once the season starts. Are you buying new? If so, who do you go through for hiniker?


----------



## BUFF

*Farmers Almanac*

According the what 9news says/quotes from the Farmers Almanac it's going to be a cold snowing winter, anybody want to place a bet?

http://www.9news.com/news/local/article/354489/346/Old-Farmers-Almanac-predicts-cold-snowy-winter


----------



## BPS#1

8' C plow

http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/for/4060646923.html


----------



## BPS#1

stang2244;1645189 said:


> I like the choice and keep us updated on how it goes once the season starts. Are you buying new? If so, who do you go through for hiniker?


Dunno who your closest dealer is but Watershed in FTC has always done me right.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1644855 said:


> We should try to get together for lunch in mid-late October before the season starts.


The supervisor and I hope to take in GIE-EXPO and visit parents on both sides. 
I probably won't make that get together unless its in Nov.
I'm sure leading up to taking off on a trip is going to be very busy doing sprinkler blow outs.


----------



## BPS#1

Dam failure prompts more Commerce City evacs

http://www.9news.com/news/article/354911/71/Dam-failure-prompts-more-evacs


----------



## BPS#1

ST Vrain river in Longmont from I-25 looking east.
You can see where the river has blown its banks and is rapidly filling this gravel pit.

Taken just after 5pm this afternoon.

Less than 4 hrs early I told Dave that St Vrain wasn't doing much of any thing at that time.


----------



## famlawn

Thanks BPS. I tend to buy new to avoid issues but thats a decent deal. Found it for $5800 installed at Ace Equipment and Supply


----------



## dfd9

BPS#1;1645936 said:


> Dam failure prompts more Commerce City evacs
> 
> http://www.9news.com/news/article/354911/71/Dam-failure-prompts-more-evacs


Saw a video on FB last night of Estes Park flooding.

Absolutely amazing what Colorado is getting.

Anything in Wyoming?


----------



## BPS#1

Not where I live. There was a flash flood warning for a big area west of cheyenne last night.

Last night before dark at my place we've had 2.1'' across the week. Unsure what we've gotten over night.


----------



## BUFF

With the Big Thompson to the north, the Little Thompson and St Vrain to south I'm not going anywhere. Looks like a good day to start getting equipment ready for snow. 

I called Brian and he told me his place is underwater and hopes to get back in to see what's happened later today. He waiting it out in his motorhome parked at a friends house.


----------



## BPS#1

That sucks for Brian. Lot of problems farther west around my uncle's.
Roads are closed, nothing I can do to help them.

Tons of pics at this link.
http://photos.denverpost.com/2013/0...sh-flooding-along-front-range-of-colorado/#59


----------



## BPS#1

25 is closed now thanks to the Big Thompson river.


----------



## BUFF

Yep, that's what it looks like. I got a bunch of pics from the drainages around me. 

I-25 north and south at Loveland is closed due to the Big Thompson flooding.


----------



## BPS#1

The county road my uncle lives on has 3' to 4' ruts washed in it. 
Their water supply main is washed out and my cousin is hauling water in.


----------



## BPS#1

A 40 mile stretch of 25 is now closed.


----------



## BUFF

Looking out 9 months I bet theres a ton of baby's being born........


----------



## BPS#1

I-25 just south of hwy 34.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1645995 said:


> Looking out 9 months I bet theres a ton of baby's being born........


There always is.

You better stock up on prophylactics. :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## dfd9

BPS#1;1645994 said:


> A 40 mile stretch of 25 is now closed.


70 miles, from Denver to Wyoming line.

It's been forever since I was in Loveland so I don't recall exactly where Big Thompson empties out, is there a lot of flooding there? I have a bunch of old friends that live there.


----------



## BPS#1

dfd9;1646006 said:


> 70 miles, from Denver to Wyoming line.
> 
> It's been forever since I was in Loveland so I don't recall exactly where Big Thompson empties out, is there a lot of flooding there? I have a bunch of old friends that live there.


Since I posted the 40 mile stretch was closed they've extended it up to Cheyenne. I don't imagine CO needs to worry about a bunch of motorists hanging out on the interstate with no facilities.

Big Thompson crosses 25 just south of hwy 34. 
That pic I posted a couple posts above was the Big Thompson.

Here is another.


----------



## BPS#1

Dave any news from Brian?


----------



## BPS#1

This is my uncle's gravel road.

They are out of water because that water main visible has broken.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1645997 said:


> There always is.
> 
> You better stock up on prophylactics. :laughing: :laughing:


For the past 14yrs my grapes have been seedless.........


----------



## dfd9

Amazing


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Any word on 76 being closed? We should arriving around midnight in Denver.


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;1646053 said:


> Any word on 76 being closed? We should arriving around midnight in Denver.


The CDot site is dragging @ss, you can try calling 511 for conditions but I'm sure that's no better tham the CDot site. Denver 9news doesn't show I76 as being closed but depending on where in Denver you're going you may be hosed. I will say anything north of Denver along I25 is a mess and near impossible to get around.


----------



## BPS#1

WY Highway Patrol's FB page says absolutely no travel south to CO unless its an emergency.
They specifically say that going to or from the airport for flights IS NOT considered an emergency. 

Dave is the water going down yet?


----------



## BUFF

dfd9;1646033 said:


> Amazing


No ****.......


----------



## BPS#1

I hope the folks in Estes have a good stash of groceries laid in. 
It'll be a while before the next truck makes it thru.
This is only a small stretch of road damage, plenty more in other places.

This pic was boosted from the Larimer county sheriff's FB page.
https://www.facebook.com/SheriffJustinSmith


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1646107 said:


> I hope the folks in Estes have a good stash of groceries laid in.
> It'll be a while before the next truck makes it thru.
> This is only a small stretch of road damage, plenty more in other places.


They can always get supplies/provisions in by coming over Trail Ridge Road from the West Slope.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF;1646060 said:


> The CDot site is dragging @ss, you can try calling 511 for conditions but I'm sure that's no better tham the CDot site. Denver 9news doesn't show I76 as being closed but depending on where in Denver you're going you may be hosed. I will say anything north of Denver along I25 is a mess and near impossible to get around.


Thanks, been driving most of the day and haven't been able to surf for info while driving. Right now was going to aurora to help set a HQ then at at some point towards boulder.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1646108 said:


> They can always get supplies/provisions in by coming over Trail Ridge Road from the West Slope.


Average close date thanks to snow is?????
I don't think thats very far away.


----------



## BPS#1

Aerial tour of FTC and Loveland.

http://www.coloradoan.com/VideoNetw...Fort-Collins-Loveland-flooding?nclick_check=1


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;1646111 said:


> Thanks, been driving most of the day and haven't been able to surf for info while driving. Right now was going to aurora to help set a HQ then at at some point towards boulder.


So what bring you to Colorado?



BPS#1;1646112 said:


> Average close date thanks to snow is?????
> I don't think thats very far away.


I'm sure they could keep Trail Ridge open during the winter if needed, it just takes money and I'm sure Goverment funding could be available,


----------



## 1olddogtwo

My full time job is disaster work, I lived in grand junction years ago, my sister still lives in the area. I've always consider CO as one of the most beautiful states I've ever been it(been in all 48 and oversea). I must say I feel horrible for the situation going on and this is one of the worst I've seen in 21 years of being in the businesses.


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;1646219 said:


> My full time job is disaster work, I lived in grand junction years ago, my sister still lives in the area. I've always consider CO as one of the most beautiful states I've ever been it(been in all 48 and oversea). I must say I feel horrible for the situation going on and this is one of the worst I've seen in 21 years of being in the businesses.


So you do utility's or clean up?

Junction is pretty nice except from May-October, it's just to dam hot but up on the Mesa it's not to bad.

I moved Co just after the 76 flood in the Big Thompson, I was amazing to see vehicles hung up in trees 20-30' up from the base of the canyon.

I'm between Loveland and Longmont, if you in the area working and want to grab a beer after hours just let me know.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

mostly commercial restoration. perhaps A beer or two when things slow down


----------



## affekonig

I really want to get out there. I worked for the boulder park district exclusively maintaining the creek path for two years. It's crazy to see all the damage on my beloved path (and the rest of the area). Be safe out there!


----------



## ByDesign

Has anyone done any work with FERRANDINO & SON, INC? They have been calling quite a bit, done some research and it seems hit or miss with them. Wondering if its even worth my time to bid.


ByDesign


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;1646256 said:


> mostly commercial restoration. perhaps A beer or two when things slow down


Sounds like a plan, when that time comes just say so.



affekonig;1646261 said:


> I really want to get out there. I worked for the boulder park district exclusively maintaining the creek path for two years. It's crazy to see all the damage on my beloved path (and the rest of the area). Be safe out there!


You can start by taking I-80 west.......... I still don't understand how you could move from here to Naperville, I'm in the Chicago area a few times a year and it's ok but nothing like we have around here,



ByDesign;1646273 said:


> Has anyone done any work with FERRANDINO & SON, INC? They have been calling quite a bit, done some research and it seems hit or miss with them. Wondering if its even worth my time to bid.
> 
> ByDesign


Your caution about nationals is wise, but at the same time I wouldn't just shut the door to the oppertunity. Andy (Stang) did a couple Walgreens last season and had no problems with SMS. From what I recall there was a proceedure's that needed to be followed: reporting to a central location, paperwork/billing, etc........but as long as he followed there process there was no porblems. You can also have them checked out to see what their bussiness looks like from a credit standpoint. Google D&B and you'll see what I talking about.


----------



## ByDesign

Looks like thru D&B its a moderate cost to have them checked, maybe worth it if I plan on doing this though. Im going to send out a few bids to them, and see what they say. They are some walgreens as well.


----------



## fairrpe86

ByDesign;1646287 said:


> Looks like thru D&B its a moderate cost to have them checked, maybe worth it if I plan on doing this though. Im going to send out a few bids to them, and see what they say. They are some walgreens as well.


If I remember correctly, you are in the Southern metro area? Do you mostly get your own contracts or do sub work? If you are looking for sub work, PM me and I can put you in contact with my boss. We do a large number of properties and always seem to be looking for subs


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1646287 said:


> Looks like thru D&B its a moderate cost to have them checked, maybe worth it if I plan on doing this though. Im going to send out a few bids to them, and see what they say. They are some walgreens as well.


I have the resources to have a D&B done if you'd like.
Last season I had one done for Andy to check out SMS before he signed up to do Walgreens for them. It's a pretty easy/quick thing to get done.


----------



## ByDesign

Im interested, what info would you need from me?


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1646320 said:


> Im interested, what info would you need from me?


 A link to their website is about it. 
I should be able to have it done in a day or so. You'll have a complete report on them which is pretty easy to understand and I'll give my input too. Just don't forget if you do end up working for them to remember to follow there process when it come to reporting and invoicing.


----------



## ByDesign

http://www.ferrandinoandson.com/

Thanks a ton!! I owe you a


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1646325 said:


> http://www.ferrandinoandson.com/
> 
> Thanks a ton!! I owe you a


Sent you a text, I need a eamil address to send the report to.


----------



## LoneCowboy

Brian's update:

we got nailed (not as bad as lyons, but nailed)

as you can see, the water came from above us, thru the golf course, we were lucky to get out at all. I had been loading the garage (which is lower than the house) with tools and ammo and such and had moved the RV and such. Some people came over adn we were moving expensive stuff to the RV and hopefully other trucks.
Within 20 minutes it topped the ditch behind us and we had 2 feet of moving water across the road. I was pushing a bow wave with the RV driving it out. My neighbors left behind us and they lost two cars. (died, electrial shorts).

By the time they let us back in on saturday to work and assess for an hour (we left on thursday about 11am) about 1pm, the water was down considerably, but there was still 6" to a foot flowing across the road. and my pasture was still 2 feet deep river (along with garage and shed)
half the chickens drowned, stuff tossed and turned, crawl space full of water. Luckily main floor of the house was untouched. (everyone on the street same thing, crawl space full, main floors untouched, everyone is amazed)

They let us back in for good monday and got it pumped out and cleaned out on monday, ground water was still coming up, by tuesday the crawl space had emptied (ground water) but even now a week later it's still muddy despite running like 6 fans all week.

Still out of the house, my contractor (friend) says it's still wet under the bedroom and has it somewhat torn up with big fans running to dry out that inaccessible portion of the crawl space. However, I fixed the road with my neighbor's tractor so the RV is at least in front of our place. Church people helped clean and clean and toss monday, tuesday and wednesday. put stuff back thursday and fixed the road friday. My neighbors are still cleaning out sheds and stuff, it hasn't even started to dry. The pasture is still a muddy mess, can't even get to all the gravel out there (from the road, foot plus high). Miold guy comes wednesday, we'll have to see. Furnace is trash (which was 6 grand 10 years ago, ugh), on that list hopefully by end fo the week. Will easily fill a 30 yard dumpster with trash. (have the big pile, on the list, called first thing they let us back in, but they are a little busy, most of my neighbors haven't even called yet, i don't understand).

I don't live in a flood plain, so nobody north of the RR tracks in the picture has flood insurance. I'm easily out 10 to 15 grand, maybe more if the mold guy has issues. And honestly I lucked out without it touching the main floor. That neighborhood west of me, most of those have basements.

Lyons is completely ******, they have no gas, water, power or sewer for at least 2 to 6 months. Probably time for a lot of those people to just walk away.


----------



## stang2244

Brian- glad to hear first off that you are ok. Sounds pretty damn bad and sorry to hear about the damage too. Hopefully the bill doesn't get any worse and you can start to get back to some sort of normalcy.


----------



## BUFF

*1st weather lie of the season.........*

There's a 70% chance of snow this Friday (10/4) in my area, WTF no fall this year?
Guess I should pull the plow out of the corner of the shop and check things out this week.
At least I'm done with aerator and fert spreader for the season so I can put them away till spring.


----------



## LoneCowboy

Hey Dave (or anyone else), in the enforced cleaning of my garage (floods will get rid of your clutter, one way or the other), I found some new rubber blades for Pro Wings. They don't do me any good, you're welcome to them.


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1649224 said:


> Hey Dave (or anyone else), in the enforced cleaning of my garage (floods will get rid of your clutter, one way or the other), I found some new rubber blades for Pro Wings. They don't do me any good, you're welcome to them.


Sounds like I'm buying you a lunch.......I'll take them.


----------



## LoneCowboy

works for me. I'm going hunting tomorrow (sharptails) since well i'm waiting on contractors and the house is mostly cleaned. Thursday probably work best. Friday too. Lemme know.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

How is the cleanup going out there?

Sort of fell off the news........


----------



## 1olddogtwo

cleanups Will last couple of months.... rebuilding take a few years. massive damage done To the infrastructure.


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1649269 said:


> works for me. I'm going hunting tomorrow (sharptails) since well i'm waiting on contractors and the house is mostly cleaned. Thursday probably work best. Friday too. Lemme know.


Friday will have to do, I have some visitors in from Michigan Wed-Thur.



Mark Oomkes;1649273 said:


> How is the cleanup going out there?
> 
> Sort of fell off the news........


It's a slow process for those that got flooded, several friends did get flooded and they have a long road ahead of them. Those who lost just about everything are having issue's with finding housing(rentals) and the used car market is booming. 
The roads in the canyons from Golden north to Fort Collins are still closed and will be for at least a few months or longer.

Full recovery will be a couple of years.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Buff I'm driving to Kansas City today should be back On Friday I'll buy you a beer for this weekend


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;1649276 said:


> Buff I'm driving to Kansas City today should be back On Friday I'll buy you a beer for this weekend


KC.....that reminds me of a scene from Blazing Saddles with Slim Pickens.:laughing::laughing:

Saturday would be best for me as I try to keep Sunday for family. I actually need to go to north Denver to pick up a garage door opener at Sears.

When you get back we can dail things in.


----------



## BPS#1

I am not ready! Trying to do a final round of mowing this week. 
That looks like its gonna bust.
My equipment is not ready for this.



> ...POTENT AUTUMN STORM TO IMPACT SOUTHEAST WYOMING AND NEBRASKA
> PANHANDLE THURSDAY INTO FRIDAY MORNING...
> 
> AFTER SEVERAL DAYS OF TEMPERATURES IN THE 70S...THE WEATHER LOOKS
> TO TAKE A DOWNTURN BEGINNING THURSDAY. FORECAST GUIDANCE IS
> SHOWING A POTENT LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM TRACKING INTO SOUTHEAST
> WYOMING THURSDAY...BRINGING WIDESPREAD RAINFALL TO MOST LOCATIONS
> THURSDAY AFTERNOON. HIGHS THURSDAY WILL BE IN THE 50S. BY
> THURSDAY EVENING AND NIGHT A COLD FRONT WILL PASS OVER THE
> REGION...DROPPING TEMPERATURES INTO THE 30S. FREEZING LEVELS
> THURSDAY START OUT AROUND 9500 FEET...BUT WILL FALL TO VALLEY
> FLOORS BY THURSDAY EVENING. RAIN WILL CHANGE OVER TO SNOW FAIRLY
> QUICKLY THURSDAY EVENING BEHIND THE FRONT.
> 
> FORECAST GUIDANCE VARIES ON THE EXACT TRACK OF THE LOW...WITH ONE
> SOLUTION TRACKING THE LOW ALONG A LINE FROM RAWLINS TO CHADRON.
> SHOULD THIS FORECAST SOLUTION COME TO PASS...THEN HEAVY SNOW WOULD
> BE NORTH OF THAT LINE. OTHER GUIDANCE TRACKS THIS LOW PRESSURE
> SYSTEM THROUGH NORTHEAST COLORADO...A VERY FAVORABLE POSITION FOR
> HEAVY SNOW ALONG THE INTERSTATE 80 CORRIDOR FROM LARAMIE INTO THE
> SOUTHERN NEBRASKA PANHANDLE.
> 
> HEAVY ACCUMULATING SNOWS WILL BE POSSIBLE WITH BOTH FORECAST
> SOLUTIONS. THE LARAMIE RANGE COULD SEE ACCUMULATIONS APPROACHING A
> FOOT WITH AROUND 6 INCHES POSSIBLE AT LOWER ELEVATIONS.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1649545 said:


> I am not ready! Trying to do a final round of mowing this week.
> That looks like its gonna bust.
> My equipment is not ready for this.


Wa Wa Wa........ Time to sack up stretch..lol


----------



## BPS#1

Depending on whose forecast you look at we are in the 5 to 10 inch range.

I am expecting it to be much like the first storm last year, crazy wet and heavy, and fast to melt. 
The ground is still too warm. 

We've had frost on the tops of vehicles and the house roof twice already but none of it was on the ground thanks to ground heat.


----------



## grandview

Got them plows on?


----------



## BUFF

grandview;1649874 said:


> Got them plows on?


Dragged my stuff out of the corner of the shop yesterday, hooked everything up, made sure I'm good to go, unhooked everything and its sitting in the shop if needed. If it snows I plow, if not it's mowing and the begining of fall tree/schrub trimming and leaves.

It's been 5 months since we had snow on the ground to plow and I'm begining to question this thing called gobal warming......


----------



## BPS#1

grandview;1649874 said:


> Got them plows on?


The walker plow is. The pickup plow takes less than a minute.

And the forecast is "up to 16 inches" now.

With having 90% of tree leaves still on its gonna be a huge mess. 
Buff can tell you how that goes, remember '11? 
I think it was fall '11.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1649878 said:


> Dragged my stuff out of the corner of the shop yesterday, hooked everything up, made sure I'm good to go, unhooked everything and its sitting in the shop if needed. If it snows I plow, if not it's mowing and the begining of fall tree/schrub trimming and leaves.
> 
> It's been 5 months since we had snow on the ground to plow and I'm begining to question this thing called gobal warming......


2 weeks ago the news was talking about how they got it wrong and earth temps hadn't warmed in 15 plus years.

Last week they were talking about how global warming is such a huge threat to even human life. 
And that a 15 yr hiatus was nothing, nothing at all.

Idiots, do they babble on like this just to hear themselves talk?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks like it might be the real deal for some you guys. 

I see WWA and Winter Storm Warnings for most of Wyoming.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1649995 said:


> With having 90% of tree leaves still on its gonna be a huge mess.
> Buff can tell you how that goes, remember '11?
> I think it was fall '11.


Yep, mow,etc...... one day, get 10-12" of heavy wet snow, plow, tree's all busted up (clean that crap up), snow melt off then back to mowing but around piles of snow. That was a money making week..... payup



BPS#1;1649996 said:


> do they babble on like this just to hear themselves talk?


I bet they're ex over the road truck drivers.........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

http://www.wyoroad.info/highway/conditions/RoadClosures.html

Looks kinda nasty out there.

Stay safe all.


----------



## BPS#1

Mark Oomkes;1650275 said:


> http://www.wyoroad.info/highway/conditions/RoadClosures.html
> 
> Looks kinda nasty out there.
> 
> Stay safe all.


Can't add pics on the mobile version?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yes you can depending on type of phone


----------



## BUFF

First snow of the season, not much so far but Mother Nature may have more up her skirt.......
My wife aunt has about 12" on the ground at their place west of Medicine Bow Wy and its coming down sideways.


----------



## BPS#1

1olddogtwo;1650281 said:


> Yes you can depending on type of phone


Figures.........


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1650305 said:


> First snow of the season, not much so far but Mother Nature may have more up her skirt.......
> My wife aunt has about 12" on the ground at their place west of Medicine Bow Wy and its coming down sideways.


Thats close to what it looked like here. I'll bill about $300 in snow. 
Not much for what was predicted to be a major storm.

The storm ended up going north like they first thought it would, and then changed their mind about it coming across the state line.

Looks like their first instincts were right.

From the NWS farcebook page, posted around 4pm



> Here are some snow reports through 4PM today. Be safe out there today, it's just about done.
> 
> 229 PM...Baggs...5 inches and still snowing
> 229 PM...Bill.......8 inches. Still snowing hard with windy conditions
> 238 PM...Douglas..Blizzard conditions with visibility under 300 feet
> 239 PM...Muddy Gap...18 inches of snow.
> 244 PM...14NW Douglas...4 inches. windy with blowing snow
> 248 PM...7WNW Douglas..9 inches of snow. Still snowing
> 250 PM...Rawlins...9 inches in town
> 253 PM...24S Douglas...12 inches and still snowing
> 254 PM...Bayard...3 inches
> 254 PM...Harrison...6 inches
> 254 PM...Scottsbluff...2 inches
> 254 PM...Kimball...2 inches
> 254 PM...Chadron...3 inches
> 254 PM...Harrisburg...6 inches
> 258 PM...27S Douglas...24 inches
> 300 PM...Crawford...13 inches
> 305 PM...Riverside...8 inches and still snowing
> 307 PM...Lusk...Blizzard conditions with 8 inches in town
> 310 PM...Saratoga...8 inches
> 317 PM...Laramie...6 inches
> 318 PM...34NE Rawlins...14 inches
> 321 PM...33WNW Wheatland...6 inches
> 324 PM...7E Garrett...8 inches, still snowing. Power out
> 328 PM...12ENE Bosler...12 inches
> 330 PM...Wheatland...5 inches with tree damage and power outages
> 330 PM...Glendo...Blizzard conditions. Visibility 2 blocks
> 335 PM...39N Torrington...Blizzard conditions. 4 inches of snow


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1650420 said:


> Thats close to what it looked like here. I'll bill about $300 in snow.
> Not much for what was predicted to be a major storm.
> 
> The storm ended up going north like they first thought it would, and then changed their mind about it coming across the state line.
> 
> Looks like their first instincts were right.
> 
> From the NWS farcebook page, posted around 4pm


Wow, 18" at Muddy Gap. I haven't talked to my monster in-law to see what Lander got and I'm good without knowing.........


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1650420 said:


> Thats close to what it looked like here. I'll bill about $300 in snow.
> Not much for what was predicted to be a major storm.
> 
> The storm ended up going north like they first thought it would, and then changed their mind about it coming across the state line.
> 
> Looks like their first instincts were right.
> 
> From the NWS farcebook page, posted around 4pm


Wow, 18" at Muddy Gap. I haven't talked to my monster in-law to see what Lander got and I'm good without knowing.........


----------



## BC Handyman

lol have fun guys, looks like I'll have to wait at least a week as it warmed up here today & will be too warm for any snow.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BPS#1;1649996 said:


> 2 weeks ago the news was talking about how they got it wrong and earth temps hadn't warmed in 15 plus years.
> 
> Last week they were talking about how global warming is such a huge threat to even human life.
> And that a 15 yr hiatus was nothing, nothing at all.
> 
> Idiots,* do they babble on like this just to hear themselves talk?*


It has to do with exposure and ratings, whether TV or radio. The higher the ratings, or perceived listener volume, the more money they get / suck out of their sponsors...

Controversy = $$$$$$


----------



## AugustArborists

We got a 16 inches here in Casper, WY, been out for two days plowing, now onto the tree clean up. Repairing the damage will make for a busy winter! Three pages of cleanup, trim, and repair to do.

Link to a photo gallery: http://k2radio.com/casper-snow-gallery-oct-4th-2013/


----------



## BUFF

AugustArborists;1651155 said:


> We got a 16 inches here in Casper, WY, been out for two days plowing, now onto the tree clean up. Repairing the damage will make for a busy winter! Three pages of cleanup, trim, and repair to do.
> 
> Link to a photo gallery: http://k2radio.com/casper-snow-gallery-oct-4th-2013/


We had a similar storm 2yrs ago on the Front Range in Colorado, it was a money maker.

A friend's mom live in Lead SD and they got hammered with 4ft. A tough way to the start the season......


----------



## cold_and_tired

Hey fellas!! Long time, no see!

My former business partner handles the snow removal for a very large maintenance company and they are looking for someone that has skid steers to handle a lot in downtown Denver. No trucks allowed on this one.

They also have a lot in Boulder that they need someone on.

I don't have any details about pay or anything but I subbed some work from this company for five years without issue.

Respond back and I can put you in in touch with him.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1651510 said:


> Hey fellas!! Long time, no see!
> 
> My former business partner handles the snow removal for a very large maintenance company and they are looking for someone that has skid steers to handle a lot in downtown Denver. No trucks allowed on this one.
> 
> They also have a lot in Boulder that they need someone on.
> 
> I don't have any details about pay or anything but I subbed some work from this company for five years without issue.
> 
> Respond back and I can put you in in touch with him.


Hey Tanner good to hear from you, hows the boy doing these days.

I'd be interested in the Boulder gig if it was on the north east of town and not retail.


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1651513 said:


> Hey Tanner good to hear from you, hows the boy doing these days.
> 
> I'd be interested in the Boulder gig if it was on the north east of town and not retail.


He's doing great! In fact, he's going to be a year old tomorrow. Time flew with that little guy. I'll PM you with some contact info.


----------



## BPS#1

Hey Tanner, good to see you around. 


SD is facing some tough going, according to the news 10s of thousands of cattle died from the heavy snow/blizzard. Some ranchers were hit with up to 50% here loss.
Now the snow is melting and causing flooding, friday this week could see rain coming thru the area adding insult to injury.


----------



## LoneCowboy

floods suck

BTDT not willing to do it again.


----------



## MK97

Hey guys, new to the forum and another Colorado guy. Based in Fort Collins, but usually any and every where. 

Wyoming definitely beat us in snow fall, Used to spend a lot of time in Rock Springs, but only there sparingly now. Can't say I miss the non-stop wind and being in the middle of nowhere with 50mph+ winds stacked with snow.


----------



## BUFF

Beware of BPS1, he's a Kentucky hillbilly / ex OTR truck driver that works the Cheyenne area. 

BTW Rock Springs has nothing for wind compared to Med Bow.......


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1652141 said:


> Beware of BPS1, he's a Kentucky hillbilly / ex OTR truck driver that works the Cheyenne area.
> 
> BTW Rock Springs has nothing for wind compared to Med Bow.......


Ah, I know plenty of OTR guys...all are a little different. I carry a CDL myself so I should know being different myself. 

I've been through Med Bow but the worse is in the middle of an oil field, 80 miles from civilization. Had a few white outs.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1652147 said:


> Ah, I know plenty of OTR guys...all are a little different. I carry a CDL myself so I should know being different myself.
> 
> I've been through Med Bow but the worse is in the middle of an oil field, 80 miles from civilization. Had a few white outs.


Pinedale fields, I know a couple guys that use to work them and yeah it's bruttle.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1652198 said:


> Pinedale fields, I know a couple guys that use to work them and yeah it's bruttle.


Aye, there's bitter cold, and then out in the plains bitter cold.


----------



## mossballs

*Snow plowing*

Looking for work in Denver area
Run a 250 Komatsu with Daniels 18ft wing plow/pusher kit


----------



## cold_and_tired

mossballs;1652275 said:


> Looking for work in Denver area
> Run a 250 Komatsu with Daniels 18ft wing plow/pusher kit


What's your access to ATV's or similar to handle sidewalks?


----------



## mossballs

*Plowing*

Sorry but I don't do sidewalks
I am looking for large lots.
I run 18ft Daniels wing plow with pusher kit and a 16ft reversible REL
on Komatsu 250's


----------



## cold_and_tired

mossballs;1652369 said:


> Sorry but I don't do sidewalks
> I am looking for large lots.
> I run 18ft Daniels wing plow with pusher kit and a 16ft reversible REL
> on Komatsu 250's


I have a large lot but it also has sidewalks. Oh well...


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1652141 said:


> Beware of BPS1, he's a Kentucky hillbilly / ex OTR truck driver that works the Cheyenne area.
> 
> BTW Rock Springs has nothing for wind compared to Med Bow.......


Speaking of different folks...... whose brother is scared of him????

hmmmm


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1652417 said:


> Speaking of different folks...... whose brother is scared of him????
> 
> hmmmm


There's a established pecking order in all families, I just happen to be the biggest ****** head in mine.......


----------



## LoneCowboy

BPS#1;1652417 said:


> Speaking of different folks...... whose brother is scared of him????
> 
> hmmmm


I dunno, but I bet Buff never had to dress up for Halloween.


----------



## BUFF

Hardy Har Har !!!!!!!!!


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1652424 said:


> There's a established pecking order in all families, I just happen to be the biggest ****** head in mine.......


:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

Took a quick trip thru your area today Brian. 
Dropped a couple mowers off at the uncles, ate lunch with family and picked up a set of tires off craigslist for half of new price and came with a set of rims. 
Tires have about 75% life in them. The cheap B in me likes the price.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1652961 said:


> Took a quick trip thru your area today Brian.
> Dropped a couple mowers off at the uncles, ate lunch with family and picked up a set of tires off craigslist for half of new price and came with a set of rims.
> Tires have about 75% life in them. The cheap B in me likes the price.


Hey Stretch you mean you basically drove by my place and didn't call.......Well I guess there's no Xmas card for you.:laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1653008 said:


> Hey Stretch you mean you basically drove by my place and didn't call.......Well I guess there's no Xmas card for you.:laughing:


I thought of you when I went by the exit. :waving: Does that count? xysport


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1653018 said:


> I thought of you when I went by the exit. :waving: Does that count? xysport


That depends if you were adjusting your (limited) inventory or purging gas.......


----------



## BUFF

*Pre-Season Lunch*

Anybody up for a pre-season lunch Friday 10/25,Friday 11/1,........
Famous Daves I-25/Colo HWY 7 at 11:30.
Hopefully this far enough out so people can make it.
Paul I'll buy you lunch this time just for driving down from sheep country.


----------



## BPS#1

Thanks for the offer. Its mighty white of you. 
Its highly unlikely I'll be around the 25th. 
If the 10 day forecast still looks good by saturday the supervisor and I are planning on getting out of town for a few days. 
Branson and then KY to visit family. 
Hoping for GIE the 24th and 25th. We'd be back by the first.

Last year we got a little snow over that weekend and couldn't go. 
This year I'm hoping the storm this week gets all that out of its system for 2 weeks.

NWS believes we could see 2 to 5'' tomorrow into Friday morning. 
The local talent, radio and TV, doesn't have the accumulation over 2'' for us. 
I guess we'll see whose right.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I hope everyone has had a good summer. You guys ready for winter?


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1653968 said:


> I hope everyone has had a good summer. You guys ready for winter?


Not much for 100 degree weather so it was good.
Now on to winter....


----------



## rob_cook2001

BUFF;1653971 said:


> Not much for 100 degree weather so it was good.
> Now on to winter....


I am headed back from rapid city through Wyoming and it snowed from rapid almost to Cheyenne!... On another note I need to find a good boss dealer other than oj Watson, any ideas??


----------



## BPS#1

rob_cook2001;1653985 said:


> I am headed back from rapid city through Wyoming and it snowed from rapid almost to Cheyenne!... On another note I need to find a good boss dealer other than oj Watson, any ideas??


I think Dave is using Mac Equipment in Loveland.


----------



## MK97

Buff I can likely make either. So which ever works for everyone, I'm open. 

Got back from Wyoming late Monday night. Left at 0500 that morning and got to experience rain all the way to Baggs. Then snow from about noon all the way to south of the border. Went through Rawlins and Laramie, had about 30 miles with very little visibility down 287.


Side note: Buff, pick up that Boulder gig that was mentioned? I'm interested if not. For the life of me, I don't see a pm function on this site, just visitor message.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1653996 said:


> For the life of me, I don't see a pm function on this site, just visitor message.


I think that kicks in at 20 posts. You are almost there.


----------



## BPS#1

Looks like a plow event tonight. NWS says up to 8".


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1654071 said:


> I think that kicks in at 20 posts. You are almost there.


 Yep 20 or 25 post



MK97;1653996 said:


> Buff I can likely make either. So which ever works for everyone, I'm open.
> 
> Side note: Buff, pick up that Boulder gig that was mentioned? I'm interested if not. For the life of me, I don't see a pm function on this site, just visitor message.


Cool, expect to spend hours drinking Ice Tea........then pissing a couple times on the way home.

I did get a call, did a phone interview and haven't heard anything as of yet.



BPS#1;1653989 said:


> I think Dave is using Mac Equipment in Loveland.





rob_cook2001;1653985 said:


> I am headed back from rapid city through Wyoming and it snowed from rapid almost to Cheyenne!... On another note I need to find a good boss dealer other than oj Watson, any ideas??


Robert I am talking/working a deal on a Carbon Steel DXT, actually went to Mac's distributor in Denver yesterday looking at a SS DXT just to see how it's put together and I was at Mac (Loveland) again this afternoon playing with a V (hooking it up, taking it off and messing with the controller). I should have a hard quote in the am. Mac is a solid dealership IMO, they've always treated me very well and easy to work with. To give you an idea, they're un-installing my Meyer at no extra cost and they're "delivering" the plow which saves me 3% on tax. I mainly deal with Richard or Cliffton (Cliffton is one of the brothers than owns it). 
They also have a shop next to Mountain Truck in Longmont that opend up this spring. I prefer the Loveland store mainly because of the people and it's closer to my place. If I was you I'd go to the Loveland store talk to Cliffton or Richard (mention my name, don't use Buff), work a deal, have it installed and use Longmont for part/service.



BPS#1;1654072 said:


> Looks like a plow event tonight. NWS says up to 8".


Remember to tie off a life line to the pickup if you get out of it, 8" is about eye level for you isn't it.....:laughing:

On the way to Denver to look at the plow I was told Valley Crest is pulling out of No Co as in shutting down the office. I was also told the walked off of 22 accounts/jobs last week and they still need clean ups, blow outs and Im sure they'll also need plowing this winter. The number I heard was $3m worth of accounts. This opens up a lot of work in No Co and I'm sure it's big or bigger stuff.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1653985 said:


> I am headed back from rapid city through Wyoming and it snowed from rapid almost to Cheyenne!... On another note I need to find a good boss dealer other than oj Watson, any ideas??


Spaced out the pic of the shiney plow, I'm after a Carbon Steel not SS


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1654179 said:


> Yep 20 or 25 post
> 
> Cool, expect to spend hours drinking Ice Tea........then pissing a couple times on the way home.
> 
> I did get a call, did a phone interview and haven't heard anything as of yet.


That works for me, granted I am used to playing "mind over bladder" on longer hauls. 



BUFF;1654179 said:


> On the way to Denver to look at the plow I was told Valley Crest is pulling out of No Co as in shutting down the office. I was also told the walked off of 22 accounts/jobs last week and they still need clean ups, blow outs and Im sure they'll also need plowing this winter. The number I heard was $3m worth of accounts. This opens up a lot of work in No Co and I'm sure it's big or bigger stuff.


We do all the above services for No Co, so feel free to give me a shout if more crews are needed. I would like to start doing more local work, and less traveling. It doesn't bother me, but the drive time could be used to make money, haha. Thumbs Up

Side note: You guys seem to be a really good group. I am a member of a lot of sites (both work related and cars/trucks) and this is probably one of the most laid back and helpful places I have seen in a long time.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1654188 said:


> That works for me, granted I am used to playing "mind over bladder" on longer hauls.
> 
> We do all the above services for No Co, so feel free to give me a shout if more crews are needed. I would like to start doing more local work, and less traveling. It doesn't bother me, but the drive time could be used to make money, haha. Thumbs Up


I'll see if I can get the names of properties and pass them along.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1654190 said:


> I'll see if I can get the names of properties and pass them along.


You're awesome. First round is on me.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1654191 said:


> You're awesome. First round is on me.


Just keep posting so you can send/ recieve PMs. Lol


----------



## MK97

That's part of why I am making rapid replies. LOL


----------



## fairrpe86

BUFF;1654182 said:


> Spaced out the pic of the shiney plow, I'm after a Carbon Steel not SS


Is this the one sitting in front of Horizon?


----------



## BUFF

fairrpe86;1654194 said:


> Is this the one sitting in front of Horizon?


Sure is, and it's a purdy thang...... Lol


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1654193 said:


> That's part of why I am making rapid replies. LOL


I sent a text and hope to have some property names tommorrow.


----------



## MK97

Sounds good, much obliged.


----------



## LoneCowboy

BUFF;1654179 said:


> Yep 20 or 25 post
> 
> On the way to Denver to look at the plow I was told Valley Crest is pulling out of No Co as in shutting down the office. I was also told the walked off of 22 accounts/jobs last week and they still need clean ups, blow outs and Im sure they'll also need plowing this winter. The number I heard was $3m worth of accounts. This opens up a lot of work in No Co and I'm sure it's big or bigger stuff.


holy crap. valley crest is (was?) huge. Is this all of Denver or just NoCo?

and I'm always in for lunch, just tell me when.


----------



## MK97

A quick search shows they have 7 offices between Ft. Collins and Colorado Springs. If they are all going under, that is a lot of last minute jobs popping up.


----------



## MK97

Sidenote, (and to hit 25 post) but we got what looks to be just over an inch up here. Kind of surprising since nothing was sticking around midnight.


----------



## ByDesign

BUFF;1654179 said:


> I was told Valley Crest is pulling out of No Co as in shutting down the office. I was also told the walked off of 22 accounts/jobs last week and they still need clean ups, blow outs and Im sure they'll also need plowing this winter. The number I heard was $3m worth of accounts. This opens up a lot of work in No Co and I'm sure it's big or bigger stuff.


Hmmm, Ill have to call my contact at VC and see whats going on!!!

Mike


----------



## stang2244

Had a national company call asking to cover a bunch of new accounts that opened up in the last two weeks(smaller commercials). I wonder if this is connected with that.


----------



## BUFF

I was told the V/C FC office is shutting down and the Broomfeild office would be the only one north of Denver.

So what about lunch, next Friday of the following?

I had 3" on the northside of my place and slush on pavers.


----------



## stang2244

Earliest I could do lunch is 2 Fridays out. Things are busy as ***** right now.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1654265 said:


> Earliest I could do lunch is 2 Fridays out. Things are busy as ***** right now.


So Friday 11/8? That would allow stretch to buzz down from Cheyenne.

Sounds good to me.


----------



## AugustArborists

Darn, I'll be in Cheyenne on the 1st to take my daughter to "Rocky Horror Picture Show" with live cast members. This will be her third time, she loves it. 

Would've loved to meet you guys and swap stories, but trees are down all over here in Casper, I have at least 80 trim and repairs waiting (and waiting, and waiting...). A quick side trip to Famous Dave's would be fun though, we just got one a few months ago here in the sticks.


----------



## BUFF

AugustArborists;1654273 said:


> Darn, I'll be in Cheyenne on the 1st to take my daughter to "Rocky Horror Picture Show" with live cast members. This will be her third time, she loves it.
> 
> Would've loved to meet you guys and swap stories, but trees are down all over here in Casper, I have at least 80 trim and repairs waiting (and waiting, and waiting...). A quick side trip to Famous Dave's would be fun though, we just got one a few months ago here in the sticks.


rocky Horror Picture Show, wow that's still around. I use to see that in Boulder in the late 70's, back then it seems like everyone dressed up as a charactor in the show. 
Casper isn't in the sticks......it's the cultural hub for north eastern Wyoming.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1654264 said:


> I was told the V/C FC office is shutting down and the Broomfeild office would be the only one north of Denver.
> 
> So what about lunch, next Friday of the following?
> 
> I had 3" on the northside of my place and slush on pavers.


The FOCO ofice would be ideal for me, lol.

I managed to post ***** my way to 25, but still don't have a pm function. May have to shoot a mod a message.  Every other forum it activates automagically. I could post my number up, then edit the post once you have it Buff.

I can likely make any of the meets, but just need some advance notice incase some last minute jobs pop up. Buff, could also meet up in Loveland or something prior to that, if inclined.

Only been to Casper a couple times and that was to race. Think my times were actually worse than Bandimere, haha.


----------



## MK97

Powers that be must have heard me, I now have pm function.


----------



## rob_cook2001

David, are you going with a 8.2 or 9.2? I am going with a 9.2, wider is better lol I just bought a new truck so no fancy carbon plow for me.. the regular steel should do the job..


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1654288 said:


> David, are you going with a 8.2 or 9.2? I am going with a 9.2, wider is better lol I just bought a new truck so no fancy carbon plow for me.. the regular steel should do the job..


Yes bigger is better but I'm going with a 8.2 for a couple of reasons. My 8.5 straight blade with wings is wide enough and much wider on a few property's will be tight. I plan to run wings all the time for the super scoop affect they give. Also at full angle or V mode the ends of the blade are much closer to the ground and I see them tagging the ground when driving down the road,etc..... The cost difference is only $400 between the two. 
The extra 6" per side has more negatives in my eyes than beni's


----------



## BUFF

It cracks me up when the 1st measurable snow comes, you get confirmation on bids that were sent out on September 1st and then there are those accounts you didn’t re-bid because you no longer want to do them get a hold of you too. I bet these people also run around with the low fuel light on in the vehicles regularly too. Morons.......


----------



## stang2244

Picked up a C plow on craigslist about a month ago and got it mounted on one of my trucks about a week and a half ago. Now I just need to see how this thing does back dragging some driveways!


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1654720 said:


> Picked up a C plow on craigslist about a month ago and got it mounted on one of my trucks about a week and a half ago. Now I just need to see how this thing does back dragging some driveways!


Very cool........how fast does it cycle from back drag mode to push mode.
Now you just need a tailgate spreader.


----------



## stang2244

I'd guess no more than 2 seconds on cycle time. And I do need a spreader of some sort. I was hoping to spread bulk material but don't think I can with any kind of (affordable)tailgate spreader.

My thanks to Paul. This is e one you posted a while back that was for sale in Ft. Collins.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1654748 said:


> I'd guess no more than 2 seconds on cycle time. And I do need a spreader of some sort. I was hoping to spread bulk material but don't think I can with any kind of (affordable)tailgate spreader.
> 
> My thanks to Paul. This is e one you posted a while back that was for sale in Ft. Collins.


2Sec is pretty quick, I watched a video on the Hinkler site and it's pretty cool.
Does it have down pressure or does it only float


----------



## fairrpe86

Yes, that SS DXT is quite nice. Who did you deal with when you went to go look at it?


----------



## BUFF

fairrpe86;1654779 said:


> Yes, that SS DXT is quite nice. Who did you deal with when you went to go look at it?


I went down there with Mac Equipment (dealer in Loveland), I never actually met or talked to anyone from Horizion. I just wandered around the lot looking at stuff while my dealer was doing bussiness inside.
Those places are dangerous, there's a bunch of really cool stuff/equipment.


----------



## ByDesign

stang2244;1654748 said:


> I'd guess no more than 2 seconds on cycle time. And I do need a spreader of some sort. I was hoping to spread bulk material but don't think I can with any kind of (affordable)tailgate spreader.
> 
> My thanks to Paul. This is e one you posted a while back that was for sale in Ft. Collins.


That spreaded in the FT went up in price almost $600.00 in the last month. Buyer beware!!!

There is a wester tornado in Nebraska for $1,800 and it was only a year old...but 550 miles each way...


----------



## cold_and_tired

stang2244;1654748 said:


> I'd guess no more than 2 seconds on cycle time. And I do need a spreader of some sort. I was hoping to spread bulk material but don't think I can with any kind of (affordable)tailgate spreader.
> 
> My thanks to Paul. This is e one you posted a while back that was for sale in Ft. Collins.


Check out the Snow Dogg TGS07 through Angelos Supply. I had great results with the TGS06 (had to make sure the bulk material was dry) but the 07 has an auger which should mean you can run any bulk through it.


----------



## BUFF

*Snow??????*

Looks like we may be up for some snow Monday night into Tuesday, Weather Underground is saying 3-4" from this system. A mellow event would be a great way to pop the cherry on the season.


----------



## MK97

Typical Colorado. 60's through the weekend and then snow Monday night. Oh well, I'm eager to get plowing. Time to make the truck earn some of the money I've spent on it the past few weeks!


----------



## rob_cook2001

Great. My plow gets mounted on.... TUESDAY!


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1656020 said:


> Great. My plow gets mounted on.... TUESDAY!


It is a forecast and its Colorado weather....both are a crap shoot.


----------



## rob_cook2001

BUFF;1656037 said:


> It is a forecast and its Colorado weather....both are a crap shoot.


You hit that nail on the head!! When do you get your new plow?


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1656075 said:


> You hit that nail on the head!! When do you get your new plow?


It'll be around the 1st week of Novemeber, I'm waiting for some funds to mature then I'll withdraw what is needed. 
I'm going to have to do something with my front bumper, I know I'll have to modify it but don't know to what extent or even if it'll work. If I can't modify it "cleanly" I'll stick it on the Blazer and build another for ******.

I'm still playing around with the idea of building a pull plow. I just need to get the right pump the has down pressure and float. Most pull plows the I'll seen don't have a float option and I think it's needed to prevent damage to the truck/property along with following the contour/grade changes in driveways, etc... If I was to use one I'll have to relocate the tail gate spreader, nothing that can't be over come with the help of the right equipment to do the job. Or sell it and get something that would work with the pull plow hanging on the back.
Maybe one of these.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1654826 said:


> Those places are dangerous, there's a bunch of really cool stuff/equipment.


I'm at GIE in Louisville.



BUFF;1655903 said:


> Looks like we may be up for some snow Monday night into Tuesday, Weather Underground is saying 3-4" from this system.


Once again I'm at GIE in Louisville, planning on visiting family after the GIE and be home Wed. 
And of course its forecast for snow.

If I come home it'll do nothing. If I stay, well then I'll have a whole lot of pissed off customers. 
Dang Murphy's law any way.


----------



## BPS#1

stang2244;1654720 said:


> Picked up a C plow on craigslist about a month ago and got it mounted on one of my trucks about a week and a half ago. Now I just need to see how this thing does back dragging some driveways!


Looks good. Glad you were able to pick that one up.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1656122 said:


> I'm at GIE in Louisville.
> 
> Once again I'm at GIE in Louisville, planning on visiting family after the GIE and be home Wed.
> And of course its forecast for snow.
> 
> If I come home it'll do nothing. If I stay, well then I'll have a whole lot of pissed off customers.
> Dang Murphy's law any way.


Take pictures of stuff that's just over the top cool.
I'd buy the wife a plane ticket for her ride home so she can visit and you can head home.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1656090 said:


> I'm still playing around with the idea of building a pull plow. I just need to get the right pump the has down pressure and float. Most pull plows the I'll seen don't have a float option and I think it's needed to prevent damage to the truck/property along with following the contour/grade changes in driveways, etc..


Float can be added rather easily to an Ebling. It took some investigation, but it can be done.

As for damaging trucks and property, not an issue. Yes, you might scratch some pavement, but unless you're doing pavers not were not installed properly, you aren't going to damage anything.

FWIW, my father has been running non-float back blades since he started in '62. I've only been running them since '85.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1656178 said:


> Float can be added rather easily to an Ebling. It took some investigation, but it can be done.
> 
> As for damaging trucks and property, not an issue. Yes, you might scratch some pavement, but unless you're doing pavers not were not installed properly, you aren't going to damage anything.
> 
> FWIW, my father has been running non-float back blades since he started in '62. I've only been running them since '85.


I've been looking at Monarch pumps and believe I found what I but need to verify it with dealer or Monarch. The biggest reason behind floating it is at driveway aprons (driveway to sidewalk to gutter/road transitions) and when pulling out of a loading dock that is below the main grade. Main hole covers and stuff like that are too much of a worry as I'd run a rubber edge. I'm sure there's opinions that would steel rubber it's what I want but I really don't care.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I understand the desire for a float, I wanted to give you my experiences and history. Those are the same issues we deal with every time and can be overcome with some feathering of the controls.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1656229 said:


> I understand the desire for a float, I wanted to give you my experiences and history. Those are the same issues we deal with every time and can be overcome with some feathering of the controls.


 I appreciate you sharing your experience, my trucks have manual tranny's in them and as it is I sometimes wish I hand an extra set of hands to run what I already have going on in the cab. It's like I'm as busy as a Hog on Ice.


----------



## BUFF

*accum reduction*



BUFF;1655903 said:


> Looks like we may be up for some snow Monday night into Tuesday, Weather Underground is saying 3-4" from this system. A mellow event would be a great way to pop the cherry on the season.


Well they're now saying 1"......what a racket.


----------



## BUFF

BUFF;1655903 said:


> Looks like we may be up for some snow Monday night into Tuesday, Weather Underground is saying 3-4" from this system. A mellow event would be a great way to pop the cherry on the season.





BUFF;1656515 said:


> Well they're now saying 1"......what a racket.


And nothing except for freezing drizzle, what a bunch of NTAC's


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1657792 said:


> And nothing except for freezing drizzle, what a bunch of NTAC's


You're telling me. I woke to it showing snow on Wednesday. Now 20% of rain...was bummed but now relieved since my pump on the plow started puking fluid. Replaced the orings in 32* weather and no progress. May have to suck it up and take it in tomorrow.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1657793 said:


> You're telling me. I woke to it showing snow on Wednesday. Now 20% of rain...was bummed but now relieved since my pump on the plow started puking fluid. Replaced the orings in 32* weather and no progress. May have to suck it up and take it in tomorrow.


Ahhhh don't throw in the towel just yet, it's going to be mild for the next 10days.........Thumbs Up


----------



## MK97

No throwing in the towel here, I just don't like paying others to fix my equipment. Part ego, part not liking paying for things I should be able to fix.


----------



## BPS#1

I've never seen the weather guessers all over the map the way they have been forecasting this past sunday night thru tomorrow.
They have struggled in a BIG way on this one.

Snow, no snow. Rain, no precip at all. Freezing rain, no precip.
Freezing rain, changing to snow. No precip. Snow, 1'' to 3''.... and then 3'' plus.
Damn, decide already what its gonna do.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1658115 said:


> I've never seen the weather guessers all over the map the way they have been forecasting this past sunday night thru tomorrow.
> They have struggled in a BIG way on this one.
> 
> Snow, no snow. Rain, no precip at all. Freezing rain, no precip.
> Freezing rain, changing to snow. No precip. Snow, 1'' to 3''.... and then 3'' plus.
> Damn, decide already what its gonna do.


Wow........what you just described sounds like someone lacking the "Y" Chromosome did the forecast.


----------



## BPS#1

Just walked out side. The stars are shinin bright. 

3'' forecast??????????????? HUMMMPH!!


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1658129 said:


> Just walked out side. The stars are shinin bright.
> 
> 3'' forecast??????????????? HUMMMPH!!


 So was I and I saw a flash to north.......must have been the moon light reflecting off you shiny head.


----------



## MK97

Girls girls girls, you're both pretty no need to argue.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1658130 said:


> So was I and I saw a flash to north.......must have been the moon light reflecting off you shiny head.


No moonrise yet, bad joke FAIL is on you.


----------



## BPS#1

mk97;1658131 said:


> girls girls girls, you're both pretty no need to argue.


 

lol..........


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1658132 said:


> No moonrise yet, bad joke FAIL is on you.


Bah ha ha..... Give me about 5 minutes to grab a ladder to get up on the shop roof and you'll see the moonrise.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1658135 said:


> Bah ha ha..... Give me about 5 minutes to grab a ladder to get up on the shop roof and you'll see the moonrise.




Good thing I went to bed. Save my delicate eyes.

Headed off to plow. Doesn't look like it'll be a whole lot.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1658169 said:


> Good thing I went to bed. Save my delicate eyes.
> 
> Headed off to plow. Doesn't look like it'll be a whole lot.


Kind of surprised to see snow this morning, @ 2am it was clear, 5am I had about 1.25". As I went south it tapered off to a dusting.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1658236 said:


> Kind of surprised to see snow this morning, @ 2am it was clear, 5am I had about 1.25". As I went south it tapered off to a dusting.


Small fast moving storm. Radar showed it wasn't a wide spread thing.
When I got up at 3 am it was snowing snow balls they were such big flakes.

Got my 1'' trigger accounts. Back home now.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1658238 said:


> Small fast moving storm. Radar showed it wasn't a wide spread thing.
> When I got up at 3 am it was snowing snow balls they were such big flakes.
> 
> Got my 1'' trigger accounts. Back home now.


Gonna be 50* with sun today and I'd even bother.

0 precip 10days out, maybe all the leaves will be down and gone before weather comes in.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1658239 said:


> Gonna be 50* with sun today and I'd even bother.
> 
> 0 precip 10days out, maybe all the leaves will be down and gone before weather comes in.


Couple of my accounts don't care if it'll be 50 by noon. Or 9 am.
They want taken care of for business opening.


----------



## rob_cook2001

So... When we all getting together to eat lunch and compare lies? Lol

Also, if anyone is interested I am selling a 10ft bobcat brand pusher and a 8ft snow Wolfe plow with wings. They both have less than 20-30 hours of plow time on them and most of you know how I treat my stuff so they are like new.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1659057 said:


> So... When we all getting together to eat lunch and compare lies? Lol
> 
> Also, if anyone is interested I am selling a 10ft bobcat brand pusher and a 8ft snow Wolfe plow with wings. They both have less than 20-30 hours of plow time on them and most of you know how I treat my stuff so they are like new.


I think next Friday (11/8) was what we had honed in on.


----------



## BUFF

*Mon pm into Tues 60% 4"*

Local and National Weather geniuses are calling for 60% chance of 4" starting late Monday night, snow most of Tuesday. Tuesday high of 30*, low of 9*, temps like that you'd think winter is settling in.


----------



## MK97

Seems to be the same call around here. Ready to put the plow to work. Drove to Denver today to get a $16 shaft seal that no one in towns has, decided to blow out.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1659220 said:


> Seems to be the same call around here. Ready to put the plow to work. Drove to Denver today to get a $16 shaft seal that no one in towns has, decided to blow out.


$40.00-+ in fuel for a $16.00 part........been there paid for it too.


----------



## MK97

As have I, on more than one occasion. So this better be the last one. Famous last words.

Edit: Any more updates on Valley Crest shutting down up here?


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1659232 said:


> As have I, on more than one occasion. So this better be the last one. Famous last words.
> 
> Edit: Any more updates on Valley Crest shutting down up here?


Nothing otherthan some were MSI property's and I have no idea what that means.


----------



## MK97

Neither do I. Maybe Midget Serviced Industry....Which would mean they will likely get stuck in the wheel wells if out in the snow.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1659237 said:


> Neither do I. Maybe Midget Serviced Industry....Which would mean they will likely get stuck in the wheel wells if out in the snow.


I'll try to get a hold of him in the am.


----------



## MK97

Appreciated, no need to go out of the way though if it isn't needed.

I'll buy ya a drink for the effort. May wind up owing BPS one as well. Could become an expensive get together.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Well if your buying.....


----------



## fairrpe86

Www.msihoa.com maybe?


----------



## MK97

rob_cook2001;1659299 said:


> Well if your buying.....


I'm not made of drinks! :angry: :laughing:

Buff has been helpful on a few things as well as BPS. Now if you throw me some work or something, I may buy you one. 

fairrpe86- You may be correct. Although I prefer my midget version.


----------



## BUFF

Accumulation totals has dwindled to next to nothing for the beginning of the week, hard to believe………


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1659533 said:


> Accumulation totals has dwindled to next to nothing for the beginning of the week, hard to believe………


Moved north. Was 2-4 maybe.
Now it's 4-6.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1659581 said:


> Moved north. Was 2-4 maybe.
> Now it's 4-6.


By Monday it'll be partly cloudy with high's in the 60's.......


----------



## BPS#1

Probably, thats life in the Rockies.


----------



## rob_cook2001

BUFF;1659533 said:


> Accumulation totals has dwindled to next to nothing for the beginning of the week, hard to believe………


That's what I get for buying a new plow lol


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1659599 said:


> That's what I get for buying a new plow lol


:realmad::realmad:


----------



## rob_cook2001

So... How about this weather??!! Lol


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1660127 said:


> So... How about this weather??!! Lol


Well it's not boring to say the least, I was in shorts and tee shirt yesterday staking roads, working in the shop and around my yard. Around 7:30 I hear thunder, look outside and it's spitting snow, about 10:30 it's like a white out (or crap better go to bed). I get up at 3am and nothing, just another episode in the life of a snow plow guy in the Rockies


----------



## MK97

Everything I've been seeing is looking it we might get an inch of snow. Kind of disappointing, but also a relief. Waiting to hear from the shop. Apparently now that the pump is sealed it isn't building pressure. So waiting to find out if it is a huge fix or a small one. So much fun...


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1660185 said:


> Everything I've been seeing is looking it we might get an inch of snow. Kind of disappointing, but also a relief. Waiting to hear from the shop. Apparently now that the pump is sealed it isn't building pressure. So waiting to find out if it is a huge fix or a small one. So much fun...


I've got a Meyer set up that will bolt on to your F-250 becoming available soon......


----------



## MK97

Might be interested. Feel free to text me a price at some point. Granted this will basically be a new plow setup by the time the repairs are done, lol. Might not be bad to have as a backup or if I need to add a truck. 

Damn near to the expense point where it would have been about the same to buy a new plow setup for my big diesel. Only issue is it has the turning radius of a city bus.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1660195 said:


> Damn near to the expense point where it would have been about the same to buy a new plow setup for my big diesel. Only issue is it has the turning radius of a city bus.


Thats certainly a price you pay. Lucky for most of my properties its not a big deal.

Forecast seems to be causing the weather guessers a struggle.

Its not looking good for us now either. Around a 70% chance of 2 to 5 by some time tomorrow. 
Looking at NWS's hour by hour forecast the chance for precip falls off sharply after 10am tomorrow.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1660393 said:


> Thats certainly a price you pay. Lucky for most of my properties its not a big deal.
> 
> Forecast seems to be causing the weather guessers a struggle.
> 
> Its not looking good for us now either. Around a 70% chance of 2 to 5 by some time tomorrow.
> Looking at NWS's hour by hour forecast the chance for precip falls off sharply after 10am tomorrow.


Calling for 2" around me, don't have much faith in it actually happening.....


----------



## MK97

According to the "pin point" weather, it is snowing here. Looks like clear skies to me...


----------



## BC Handyman

He must have gone to the same forcasting school as the ones up here, cause they cant seem to predict the weather untill 2 hrs after they seen what the weather really is.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1660504 said:


> According to the "pin point" weather, it is snowing here. Looks like clear skies to me...


Up at 3a saw stars, 4:15a same, it must have been one of those "fast moving" cells and past in a matter of seconds.



BC Handyman;1660506 said:


> He must have gone to the same forcasting school as the ones up here, cause they cant seem to predict the weather untill 2 hrs after they seen what the weather really is.


Best way to fore-cast is looking out the window.....the only reason to watch local weather is for the bimbo's and the hope of a wardrobe malfunction.


----------



## Roper7

We had a forecast for some here, and like your area, nothing happened here at all. However, because of the news, several companies called and finally signed contracts. So, it turned out rather well.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1660554 said:


> Up at 3a saw stars, 4:15a same, it must have been one of those "fast moving" cells and past in a matter of seconds.
> 
> Best way to fore-cast is looking out the window.....the only reason to watch local weather is for the bimbo's and the hope of a wardrobe malfunction.


Must have moved so fast the snow evaporated before it hit the ground. I think I need to get into the forecast racket, I've had more accurate guesses.


----------



## BPS#1

Our 3 to 5 forecast turned into "one notch above jack ____", the words of my employee.


I guess Torrington and parts of NE got around 4''.


----------



## BUFF

*Lunch this Friday?*

So how about lunch Friday 11/8 , 11:30 at Famous Daves north?


----------



## rob_cook2001

Sounds good to me David.


----------



## MK97

Should be able to make it down.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1660812 said:


> Sounds good to me David.





MK97;1660816 said:


> Should be able to make it down.


I'm sure Andy will show along with Brian.
How about Mike and Stretch?


----------



## stang2244

BUFF;1660852 said:


> I'm sure Andy will show along with Brian.
> How about Mike and Stretch?


Pretty long drive for me but I'll make the trek!


----------



## LoneCowboy

I'm in. always up for food.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1660892 said:


> Pretty long drive for me but I'll make the trek!


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1660852 said:


> I'm sure Andy will show along with Brian.
> How about Mike and Stretch?


With the big forecast for monday night I high tailed it down to my uncles to get the plow walker monday morning.

Now I don't feel like making the drive twice in one week. 
I'll see what I feel like doing tomorrow evening before I say yes or no.


----------



## BPS#1

They should sell it to me since I have the same last name.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/11/05/us-brickman-sale-idUSBRE9A41AB20131105

First thing I'd do is change the company colors on those calf scours brown trucks.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1660962 said:


> With the big forecast for monday night I high tailed it down to my uncles to get the plow walker monday morning.
> 
> Now I don't feel like making the drive twice in one week.
> I'll see what I feel like doing tomorrow evening before I say yes or no.


Oh come down, I'll pick up your lunch....... What are you going to do otherwise, polish you head?:laughing:



BPS#1;1661018 said:


> They should sell it to me since I have the same last name.
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/11/05/us-brickman-sale-idUSBRE9A41AB20131105
> 
> First thing I'd do is change the company colors on those calf scours brown trucks.


I'd change the stupid name ........:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1661021 said:


> Oh come down, I'll pick up your lunch....... What are you going to do otherwise, polish you head?:laughing:
> 
> Whats wrong with that?
> 
> I'd change to stupid name ........:laughing::laughing:


You are just jealous


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1661021 said:


> Oh come down, I'll pick up your lunch.......


Heck if I'd have known it was that easy I'd threaten to not show up every time.

:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1661025 said:


> Heck if I'd have known it was that easy I'd threaten to not show up every time.
> 
> :laughing: :laughing:


Now I know to threaten as well :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1661025 said:


> Heck if I'd have known it was that easy I'd threaten to not show up every time.
> 
> :laughing: :laughing:


Well it because your saving up to be .......... And you're a fun target. Lol


----------



## BUFF

Well it was Brian, Andy and me for lunch today, all you losers that didn't show can go suck wind...........:laughing::laughing:
Maybe we can try again in a month or so when clean ups are done and not much is going on for landscaping.

Looking at the fore-cast 10 days out we'll be dry, not what I'd like to see but maybe I'll take off with my boy next weekend to Med Bow and call Coyotes and blast P-Dogs if the weather is good.


----------



## MK97

I was trying to attend. If someone had replied at 1000 when I asked for location.  Glad I asked, when someones says a north location...I figure it's ya know...up north. :realmad::laughing:


----------



## BUFF

Not to split hairs but it was 10:07 when you sent me a text…….. Being the safe minded law-abiding pillar of the community that I am I couldn’t answer your text while driving my motorized vehicle. But I’ll be the scapegoat if that’s what’s needed to maintain a sense a harmony in the hurd……..  

It still need to buzz up to FoCo to get Ice Melt at the Watershed maybe I can do a early run towards the begining of the week and meet up for breakfast.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1662227 said:


> Not to split hairs but it was 10:07 when you sent me a text…….. Being the safe minded law-abiding pillar of the community I couldn't answer your text while driving my motorized vehicle. But I'll be the scapegoat if that's what's needed to maintain a sense a harmony in the hurd……..
> 
> It still need to buzz up to FoCo to get Ice Melt at the Watershed maybe I can do a early run towards the begining of the week and meet up for breakfast.


You safety conscious person you, lol. All is well, had to run to Cheyenne at 1400 today.

I need to grab some ice melt from Dave as well, they are the ones that did the work on the plow. So give me a shout will likely be around.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1662228 said:


> You safety conscious person you, lol. All is well, had to run to Cheyenne at 1400 today.
> 
> I need to grab some ice melt from Dave as well, they are the ones that did the work on the plow. So give me a shout will likely be around.


Dave is a riot, if you had him and Paul (BPS1) together you'd swear they were very very very close cousin's in a southern way……….

Also he should sell it to us Snow Plow Ice Melt for $7.15 a bag.

How about Tuesday for a target, meet at Daves when he opens then breakfast?


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1662230 said:


> Dave is a riot, if you had him and Paul (BPS1) together you'd swear they were very very very close cousin's in a southern way……….
> 
> Also he should sell it to us Snow Plow Ice Melt for $7.15 a bag.
> 
> How about Tuesday for a target, meet at Daves when he opens then breakfast?


 Dave is hilarious. He told me $8 a bag, so he must like you more, lol. That works for me.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1662231 said:


> Dave is hilarious. He told me $8 a bag, so he must like you more, lol. That works for me.


Well not sure if he likes me any more but he does look up to me......way up:laughing: I've been buying stuff him for years and he does compete with anyone local when it comes to pricing. Plus I think Dave does vary his pricing some after he gets to know you too.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1662233 said:


> Well not sure if he likes me any more but he does look up to me......way up:laughing: I've been buying stuff him for years and he does compete with anyone local when it comes to pricing. Plus I think Dave does vary his pricing some after he gets to know you too.


I've kind of picked up on that. He has a good staff, and so far I have been happy with his service. Hoped I earned some clout since I've spent almost $700 with him this month, Haha.

At 6'3" he looks up to me too!


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1662235 said:


> I've kind of picked up on that. He has a good staff, and so far I have been happy with his service. Hoped I earned some clout since I've spent almost $700 with him this month, Haha.
> 
> At 6'3" he looks up to me too!


We show up together he'll think he's being invaded by the valley of the giants.......I'm 6'8"...... I've paved the road with him so you just need to hop on it.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1662236 said:


> We show up together he'll think he's being invaded by the valley of the giants.......I'm 6'8"...... I've paved the road with him so you just need to hop on it.


Poor Dave, maybe we should bring a step stool for him. Lol

Appreciate allowing me on the road.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1662237 said:


> Poor Dave, maybe we should bring a step stool for him. Lol


He'd probably get a nose bleed.....

They open @7:00 want to hit that.


----------



## BPS#1

I get sno plow for $8 here. 
Dave told me $7.50, but it'd take a lot more pallets than what I normally buy to be worth the drive.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1662236 said:


> We show up together he'll think he's being invaded by the valley of the giants.......I'm 6'8"......


More like freak show. wesport :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1662688 said:


> More like freak show. wesport :laughing: :laughing:


Says the guy that needs a booster seat to see over the dashboard...


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1662748 said:


> Says the guy that needs a booster seat to see over the dashboard...


No, not me. Dunno who you are talking about.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1662755 said:


> No, not me. Dunno who you are talking about.


Ok Stretch........

So.....the NTAC's are saying snow showers on Tuesday:laughing::laughing:


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1662761 said:


> Ok Stretch........
> 
> So.....the NTAC's are saying snow showers on Tuesday:laughing::laughing:


So that means it will be 70*...


----------



## BPS#1

I'll have my salter ready this time. No more loosin income.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1662843 said:


> So that means it will be 70*...


It topped out at 66* today, no wind no clouds. Great shorts and tee-shirt weather,


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1662940 said:


> It topped out at 66* today, no wind no clouds. Great shorts and tee-shirt weather,


Aye, that it is. Actually hanging out in front of a fire pit right now. Still in shorts too.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Hey guys, sorry I didn't make lunch the other day.. I hope you all kept Andy out of trouble without me.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1663601 said:


> Hey guys, sorry I didn't make lunch the other day.. I hope you all kept Andy out of trouble without me.


I don't know about that, when we left he was talking to a 395lb 4time divorcee with a beard that would rival anything you'd see on Duck Dynasty…….Kids these days geez.


----------



## stang2244

She was a very nice lady!!!

Haha you'll have to try and catch the next one Rob.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1663659 said:


> She was a very nice lady!!!


A 395pounder has to be nice, otherwise she'd be called a fat "B"Thumbs Up


----------



## rob_cook2001

Thanks guys! I really needed that laugh!!!


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1663693 said:


> Thanks guys! I really needed that laugh!!!


No worries...........

So does anyone want to venture to guess when the Front Range will see a plowable event? Looking out 10 days there's minimal moisture, mid-hi 40's during the day but mid-hi 20's for lows.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1663707 said:


> No worries...........
> 
> So does anyone want to venture to guess when the Front Range will see a plowable event? Looking out 10 days there's minimal moisture, mid-hi 40's during the day but mid-hi 20's for lows.


Already made money three times this season. Actually four times, last time want much.


----------



## BPS#1

Weather guessers say a chance again Sunday night.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1663718 said:


> Already made money three times this season. Actually four times, last time want much.


Last I heard the Front Range didn't include Cheyenne within its geographical domain………but thanks for sharing your snow related activity's.Thumbs Up


----------



## BPS#1

You're a jealous hater, thats all.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1663731 said:


> You're a jealous hater, thats all.


What do you base your evaluation of my emotional/mental state, it's not like you came for lunch on Friday………….. So it's pure speculation on your part, hardy har, har…:laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

I do it like you do it.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1663737 said:


> I do it like you do it.


You realize this opens a HUGE door for an opportunist to take advantage of, but we don't need to go there.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1663742 said:


> You realize this opens a HUGE door for an opportunist to take advantage of, but we don't need to go there.


Lol

I guess we are getting a few flakes as we speak. I don't expect much.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1663746 said:


> Lol
> 
> I guess we are getting a few flakes as we speak. I don't expect much.


Are you sure it's snow and not dandruff, oh silly me you have no hair…….the Denver NTAC's did say a small system was coming to clip SE Wyo and NE Co tonight and not amount to much.


----------



## ByDesign

Im glad we still have landscape work going on, this is crazy. In the next 10 days, only Sunday shows 20% chance.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1663747 said:


> …….the Denver NTAC's did say a small system was coming to clip SE Wyo and NE Co tonight and not amount to much.


It didn't.

The near forecast shows the mountains picking up up to 10'' depending on location over the next couple days.


----------



## BUFF

Local clowns say chance of snow Sunday night national clowns say clear and no moisture. Im so confused........


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1664885 said:


> Local clowns say chance of snow Sunday night national clowns say clear and no moisture. Im so confused........


NWS was saying we could see some sunday/sunday night.

Now they are saying just the mountains.

Who the heck knows, kinda tough to make any sort of plans.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1664887 said:


> NWS was saying we could see some sunday/sunday night.
> 
> Now they are saying just the mountains.
> 
> Who the heck knows, kinda tough to make any sort of plans.


Plans....WFT world do you live in, plans really? My only plan is to wake up in the morning and from there it's what it ends up being what it is after all the variables are shotgun blasted at you.


----------



## BPS#1

Failure to plan is to plan to fail.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BPS#1;1664887 said:


> Who the heck knows, kinda tough to make any sort of plans.


I plan on 0-60" every day. I plan to live or die. I might plow and salt, I might not. I might keep my wife happy or not.

Easy to plan. Thumbs Up


----------



## MK97

My daily plan involves waking up. Anything after that is how to make money for the day weather that be plowing, landscaping or selling myself on the street corner...although the last one seems to always result in refunds... :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1664895 said:


> Failure to plan is to plan to fail.


Sounds like somebody has been brushing up on his philosophy and got some Confucius books (on tape).



Mark Oomkes;1664901 said:


> I plan on 0-60" every day. I plan to live or die. I might plow and salt, I might not. I might keep my wife happy or not.
> 
> Easy to plan. Thumbs Up


Similar to the shotgun blast of variables mentioned.



MK97;1664907 said:


> My daily plan involves waking up. Anything after that is how to make money for the day weather that be plowing, landscaping or selling myself on the street corner...although the last one seems to always result in refunds... :laughing:


This is your "freebie" and I"ll let it go, but next time..........


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1664914 said:


> Sounds like somebody has been brushing up on his philosophy and got some Confucius books (on tape).
> 
> This is your "freebie" and I"ll let it go, but next time..........


No philosophy books, probably a movie quote rattling around the brain bucket.

Another favorite line is "Chance favors the prepared mind".

I'm not even gonna challenge you to know what move thats from. Even tho the set up of the movie was in CO.

As for being a nice guy and letting the comment slide...... what happened to you?
You fall and bump your head? :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1665163 said:


> No philosophy books, probably a movie quote rattling around the brain bucket.
> 
> Another favorite line is "Chance favors the prepared mind".
> 
> I'm not even gonna challenge you to know what move thats from. Even tho the set up of the movie was in CO.
> 
> As for being a nice guy and letting the comment slide...... what happened to you?
> You fall and bump your head? :laughing: :laughing:


Not a Steven Seagal fan.....

Bump my head? Well Confucuis say.......


----------



## BPS#1

I'm sure google gave you that quote. 

Seagal was a lot better in his old movies. 
Modern day.......... pppffffffftttttt.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1665176 said:


> I'm sure google gave you that quote.
> 
> Seagal was a lot better in his old movies.
> Modern day.......... pppffffffftttttt.


I attended Boulder High for 8yrs smarty pants........

He was also about 60# lighter too. Bazinga:laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1665179 said:


> He was also about 60# lighter too. Bazinga:laughing:


You were too. wesport wesport :laughing:

And me.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1665179 said:


> I attended Boulder High for 8yrs smarty pants........


Hell of a freebie you gave me there sunshine.

Nice job on the 8 years, Congrats, but most of us do it in 4. 
Or in my case less than 2 and then GED.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1665182 said:


> You were too. wesport wesport :laughing:
> 
> And me.


Out of High School 6'8" 240, current 6'8.5" 285#, yeah it's 45# but there's more real estate distribute it over..



BPS#1;1665184 said:


> Hell of a freebie you gave me there sunshine.
> 
> Nice job on the 8 years, Congrats, but most of us do it in 4.
> Or in my case less than 2 and then GED.


Let's just say I saw a short bus full of little round bald kids and...........

Truth be known Boulder High was a 3yr school, after 2.5yrs I had fulfilled the requirements to graduate and then some. Before the spring semester started I asked not to return, the words incorrigible and unruly were used. To this day I think they had the wrong kid.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1665192 said:


> Before the spring semester started I asked not to return, the words incorrigible and unruly were used. To this day I think they had the wrong kid.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

Oh yeah I'd agree, wrong kid.
I can't possibly imagine why they'd say that about you.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Sounds like the hills are going to get some snow.. if anyone up in the mountains ever needs help, I would love to go push some snow since it no longer snows down here lol.


----------



## MK97

rob_cook2001;1665481 said:


> Sounds like the hills are going to get some snow.. if anyone up in the mountains ever needs help, I would love to go push some snow since it no longer snows down here lol.


You aren't joking. News was saying average this time of year is 10.1", to date about 0.25". Anyone know a snow dance or anything?


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1665481 said:


> Sounds like the hills are going to get some snow.. if anyone up in the mountains ever needs help, I would love to go push some snow since it no longer snows down here lol.





MK97;1665488 said:


> You aren't joking. News was saying average this time of year is 10.1", to date about 0.25". Anyone know a snow dance or anything?


I'm good with the high county getting snow, it'll make for a good summer and benefit tourism...
You kids need to learn to be patient......it'll come and when it does you wish it'd stop. 
Pick up a skid of bagged melt the other day, upgraded the ATV Plow with a Warn 60" front mount for the boy to run and hope the truck mount for the V is in Monday so the plow can be mounted.

So in the mean time........
http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=4E40A97E89B8DCA39D6C4E40A97E89B8DCA39D6C


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1665581 said:


> You kids need to learn to be patient......it'll come and when it does you wish it'd stop.


I've been told for many years I need to be more patient. Figure it would start to sink in by now...thick skull seems to be preventing this.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1665589 said:


> I've been told for many years I need to be more patient. Figure it would start to sink in by now...thick skull seems to be preventing this.


At 51 I still have next to no patients, good thing I'm ADD and always find other things to occupy my time.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I need some paying things to occupy my time.. need to put my skid to work!!!


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1665619 said:


> I need some paying things to occupy my time.. need to put my skid to work!!!


I'd have to think there'd be all kinds of skid work cleaning up after the flood. There's a bunch of properties I drive past that have a **** load of gravel/dirt that washed in and is now dry.


----------



## BPS#1

Mountains are getting hit tonight. 
MAYBE a dusting tonight down low.

Better chance looks like Wed - Fri time frame.


----------



## BPS#1

Did a little change to the OEM look in the work truck.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1665862 said:


> Mountains are getting hit tonight.
> MAYBE a dusting tonight down low.
> 
> Better chance looks like Wed - Fri time frame.


I just got home from Cheyenne and it was snowing south of the POE to the 
Carr exit (in Co). Wind was blowing about 40mph and tumble weed was flying across the hwy.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1665863 said:


> Did a little change to the OEM look in the work truck.


Rumor has it a holster between the drivers seat and console is a great place to keep a side-arm while in the pickup.......


----------



## BPS#1

Couple pics of GIE.

I didn't take very many, too busy walking fast to cover the whole place in one day.

The orange/yellow mower is a 4x4 tractor. 
As you can tell there is really getting to be a lot of chinese equipment showing up there.
Its been about 15 years since I was at the last one, I don't remember all that being there.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1665864 said:


> I just got home from Cheyenne and it was snowing south of the POE to the
> Carr exit (in Co). Wind was blowing about 40mph and tumble weed was flying across the hwy.


WTF, you didn't call and buy me lunch?


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1665865 said:


> Rumor has it a holster between the drivers seat and console is a great place to keep a side-arm while in the pickup.......


Usually rides in the console. Stays out of sight even when I'm out of the pickup.

Just showing that I was working with protection. :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1665867 said:


> Couple pics of GIE.
> 
> I didn't take very many, too busy walking fast to cover the whole place in one day.
> 
> The orange/yellow mower is a 4x4 tractor.
> As you can tell there is really getting to be a lot of chinese equipment showing up there.
> Its been about 15 years since I was at the last one, I don't remember all that being there.


Is that a walker with cab?



BPS#1;1665868 said:


> WTF, you didn't call and buy me lunch?


Seems to me you go to you uncles and don't let me know so..........
Actually my wife's Grandpa passed away Monday after farming/ranching all his life around Albin, spending WWII in the Philippines and Midway, he was 93 and had a good run. Being a Vet it was fitting to die on Veterans Day.:salute:ussmileyflag


----------



## BPS#1

Sorry to hear about Grandpa. RIP



Yeah thats a walker with aftermarket hard cab. You better have a good heater as its not sealed up. 
It'll break the wind but thats it. Lot of openings to let the cold in. 
You'll have to weatherize it with rags, like back on the farm, to keep all the wind out.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1665885 said:


> Sorry to hear about Grandpa. RIP
> 
> Yeah thats a walker with aftermarket hard cab. You better have a good heater as its not sealed up.
> It'll break the wind but thats it. Lot of openings to let the cold in.
> You'll have to weatherize it with rags, like back on the farm, to keep all the wind out.


It was past time, he lost it mentally-physically about 6months ago and this was everyone's thoughts so it's not just my cold hearted outlook.

Actually without a heater all the drafts would keep the windows from fogging.


----------



## mjstef

Hey Brickman, Wanna have a plowoff?


----------



## BPS#1

Hows the gasser handle that?


----------



## mjstef

BPS#1;1665972 said:


> Hows the gasser handle that?


Odly enough it carries it about the same as the 1 ton crew cab carried the old EZ VEE. 3' less truck and 300# less motor i guess. I can tell you already i HATE plowing with the automatic. That 2 second delay between forward and reverse is annoying as hell! If the Powerstroke i have in my backlot checks out i may just do a cab/body swap to that frame next summer, If not the 5 speed and transfer case might come out of there and go in this truck with a 12V Cummins. Other option is sell the truck complete with plow for 12K (gotta be worth around that with 92K original miles and NO RUST!) and get another truck that i like with a 5 speed......


----------



## BUFF

mjstef;1665959 said:


> Hey Brickman, Wanna have a plowoff?


I'd pay to see this.......

Nice looking set up


----------



## BPS#1

mjstef;1665959 said:


> Hey Brickman,  Wanna have a plowoff?


Not really a fair fight, yours is new and modern, mine is 7 to 10 years old and very seasoned.


----------



## BPS#1

Buff the Hiniker rep at GIE told me that Boss followers such as yourself have 
drank the Boss koolaide and joined the cult.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1666083 said:


> Not really a fair fight, yours is new and modern, mine is 7 to 10 years old and very seasoned.


Sounds like someone needs to run to Walgreens and pick up some Midol....



BPS#1;1666085 said:


> Buff the Hiniker rep at GIE told me that Boss followers such as yourself have
> drank the Boss koolaide and joined the cult.


Everyone has their Kool-Aid and a change it good every now and again.


----------



## rob_cook2001

The only hard part about having a hiniker plow is when you have to pay a boss owner to come finish your lot because your plow broke lol... Don't tell me you have drank the hiniker scoop kool-aid..


----------



## fairrpe86

rob_cook2001;1666123 said:


> The only hard part about having a hiniker plow is when you have to pay a boss owner to come finish your lot because your plow broke lol... Don't tell me you have drank the hiniker scoop kool-aid..


Nice! Never ran a Hiniker so I can't comment on them, but Boss FTW. That is all we run in our fleet and still have some in service that are approaching 15 years old.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1666123 said:


> The only hard part about having a hiniker plow is when you have to pay a boss owner to come finish your lot because your plow broke lol... Don't tell me you have drank the hiniker scoop kool-aid..


The alure to Hiniker for Paul is the dealer could pass for his older brother........but with hair.


----------



## BPS#1

rob_cook2001;1666123 said:


> The only hard part about having a hiniker plow is when you have to pay a boss owner to come finish your lot because your plow broke lol... Don't tell me you have drank the hiniker scoop kool-aid..


Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## BUFF

Got a call/message from Mac this afternoon, truck mount is in and they're ready to install. NTAC's are saying 3-4"Thursday and don't want to have it installed the day before a storm. So I'm going to shoot for next Monday providing the weather doesn't come into play, it better figgin snow:realmad::realmad:


----------



## mjstef

You PAYING someone to install? I had my baseplates and wiring installed in 3 hours and it took me 2 to put the plow together and level. Then again i'm a CHEAP OLD ******* and wear that title proudly!


----------



## BUFF

mjstef;1666861 said:


> You PAYING someone to install? I had my baseplates and wiring installed in 3 hours and it took me 2 to put the plow together and level. Then again i'm a CHEAP OLD ******* and wear that title proudly!


Yes paying to have it installed.........and thx for saying I'm lazy.Thumbs Up
Besides wiring and installing the truck mount the blade needs to be completely assembled and they're also removing the existing Meyer set up and not just cutting the old wiring out, they're doing it so it can be used again. 
I look at it this way, I'd rather make the money it takes to have it installed and give it to them to do the job and if there's any issues they deal with it, plus I'll take the tax deduction. To play devil's advocate you may say; if you didn't install it how would you know how to repair any problems down the road. Well it's like this; I've read all the manuals, done a ton of research and once I get it home I'll trace the wiring to make sure it's up to par.

BTW, I'm saving up to be Jewish too....:laughing:


----------



## mjstef

BUFF;1666871 said:


> Yes paying to have it installed.........and thx for saying I'm lazy.Thumbs Up
> Besides wiring and installing the truck mount the blade needs to be completely assembled and they're also removing the existing Meyer set up and not just cutting the old wiring out, they're doing it so it can be used again.
> I look at it this way, I'd rather make the money it takes to have it installed and give it to them to do the job and if there's any issues they deal with it, plus I'll take the tax deduction. To play devil's advocate you may say; if you didn't install it how would you know how to repair any problems down the road. Well it's like this; I've read all the manuals, done a ton of research and once I get it home I'll trace the wiring to make sure it's up to par.
> 
> BTW, I'm saving up to be Jewish too....:laughing:


LOL on your last line! I've been burned too many times in the past letting shops work on my ****. The last time i PAID a shop to do something i was covered up with work and didn't have time. Paid to have a clutch installed in my 95 diesel 2 years ago. Was flying down the road 80MPH pulling a trailer and just about lost my driveshaft because the asshats didn't tighten the carrier bearing. Luckily i had tools and some extra nuts and bolts with me as i was 75 miles from any town. They got an ass chewing when i got back in cell range...............


----------



## BUFF

mjstef;1666916 said:


> LOL on your last line! I've been burned too many times in the past letting shops work on my ****. The last time i PAID a shop to do something i was covered up with work and didn't have time. Paid to have a clutch installed in my 95 diesel 2 years ago. Was flying down the road 80MPH pulling a trailer and just about lost my driveshaft because the asshats didn't tighten the carrier bearing. Luckily i had tools and some extra nuts and bolts with me as i was 75 miles from any town. They got an ass chewing when i got back in cell range...............


I've had similar experiences with tires not being torqued this is why I check everything when I get home. I also have trust in the dealer, if I didn't I wouldn't do business there.

Have you had any problems with your clutch linkage at the eye of the rod of the clutch cylinder and arm on the pedal cross shaft on you OBS Fords? My pedal has progressively needed to be pushed to the point of going to the firewall to make the switch to allow for the motor to start. What I found was a POS plastic bushing on the post of the arm had completely worn on the side it sees pressure when the pedal is pushed. It created a metal to metal condition and the post has a wear groove in it and eye on the rod elongated. I found video on YouTube on how to fix it, a heim joint or rod end is used and the kit is $40.00 on E-Bay. Instead of forking over the money I spun up a Bronze bushing on the lathe yesterday in about 10min and used an "E" clip to keep everything in place. I do expect the bushing to wear out due to the wear on the post and eye so I've ordered a heim joint for $10.00 and will machine to fit.


----------



## LoneCowboy

BUFF;1666937 said:


> I've had similar experiences with tires not being torqued this is why I check everything when I get home. I also have trust in the dealer, if I didn't I wouldn't do business there.
> 
> Have you had any problems with your clutch linkage at the eye of the rod of the clutch cylinder and arm on the pedal cross shaft on you OBS Fords? My pedal has progressively needed to be pushed to the point of going to the firewall to make the switch to allow for the motor to start. What I found was a POS plastic bushing on the post of the arm had completely worn on the side it sees pressure when the pedal is pushed. It created a metal to metal condition and the post has a wear groove in it and eye on the rod elongated. I found video on YouTube on how to fix it, a heim joint or rod end is used and the kit is $40.00 on E-Bay. Instead of forking over the money I spun up a Bronze bushing on the lathe yesterday in about 10min and used an "E" clip to keep everything in place. I do expect the bushing to wear out due to the wear on the post and eye so I've ordered a heim joint for $10.00 and will machine to fit.


this is a common and clearly ongoing problem in Ford SD's (I had the same problem in a new 03). It's probably still under warranty, that's a pretty new BEAST of a truck you got there. Free is better than not free.


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1666957 said:


> this is a common and clearly ongoing problem in Ford SD's (I had the same problem in a new 03). It's probably still under warranty, that's a pretty new BEAST of a truck you got there. Free is better than not free.


The problem was with ****** (97) not the 08.
My '00 had no issues in the 205K I drove it.


----------



## rob_cook2001

David, my first truck I bought when I was 16 was 95 powerstroke with a manual. I had it about two months and was driving in Brighton, went to shift and the clutch stuck to the floor. I limped it into Brighton ford and they told me it needed a whole new clutch and some transmission work. I told them I would pick it up and do the work myself..... Turns out all it was was that Damn bushing. Put a new bushing in and was good to go for another 40k miles... That is why I WILL never deal with Brighton ford again!


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1667003 said:


> David, my first truck I bought when I was 16 was 95 powerstroke with a manual. I had it about two months and was driving in Brighton, went to shift and the clutch stuck to the floor. I limped it into Brighton ford and they told me it needed a whole new clutch and some transmission work. I told them I would pick it up and do the work myself..... Turns out all it was was that Damn bushing. Put a new bushing in and was good to go for another 40k miles... That is why I WILL never deal with Brighton ford again!


I had a 96 CC PSD ran it for 4yrs, put 140K on it and never had an issue. 
Seeing how it's put together it's the number of clutching cycles that kills them and plowing with a stick there's a lot of clutch action. Design flaw....yes but it's driven by how the truck is used.

This is what is on E-Bay 



 and I'm going to make my own


----------



## BUFF

Will this happen?


----------



## MK97

Hoping to finally get some decent snow. Showing up to 3" everywhere I have accounts. My luck it will stop at 2" :laughing: 

Been "enjoying" the cold nights putting my other equipment to work. Finished up just before dropping below freezing last night. Have to go to Boulder tonight...


----------



## mjstef

More prone to happen with the factory clutch. I run a LUK. Had to remove 1 spring as the pedal was TOO soft............


----------



## BUFF

mjstef;1667123 said:


> Had to remove 1 spring as the pedal was TOO soft............


Or your just old and worn out....

Looks like you'll be getting some weather too, at least that's was the NTAC's are saying.


----------



## mjstef

BUFF;1667136 said:


> Or your just old and worn out....
> 
> Looks like you'll be getting some weather too, at least that's was the NTAC's are saying.


Just cold, No snow........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1667136 said:


> Or your just old and worn out....
> 
> Looks like you'll be getting some weather too, at least that's was the *NTAC's* are saying.


I believe I will be stealing this from you in future reference to the Nasty Weather Service guessers.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1667469 said:


> I believe I will be stealing this from you in future reference to the Nasty Weather Service guessers.


 "NTAC or NTAC"s" (No Talent @ss Clown or No Talent @ss Clown's) is a protected trademark of Buff Entertainment LLC, any use without proper permissions is subject to legal ramifications include fines and imprisonment up 50yrs per offense. 
Tread lightly…….


----------



## BUFF

The morning is a bust and got up at 3:15a with about 1/2" went out around 4a for nothing, maybe this afternoon, maybe not.


----------



## BPS#1

Not much better up here. 3" forecast is a dusting.


----------



## stang2244

A whopping 1" by me. Enough to do a couple things but not much.


----------



## MK97

Sitting on about an inch up here. So far the only removal I've done is on my driveway and sidewalks. Was tempted to use the truck to clear the drive, but that seemed excessive. :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1667947 said:


> Sitting on about an inch up here. So far the only removal I've done is on my driveway and sidewalks. Was tempted to use the truck to clear the drive, but that seemed excessive. :laughing:


Why grab a shovel handle when you can grab a steering wheel.......geez kidz these dayz...........


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1667963 said:


> Why grab a shovel handle when you can grab a steering wheel.......geez kidz these dayz...........


I would rather grab a wheel, but by the time I go in to grab the keys and start the truck I would already be done. So more time management than anything.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1667967 said:


> I would rather grab a wheel, but by the time I go in to grab the keys and start the truck I would already be done. So more time management than anything.


I see, so what you're really saying is you wanted to get back inside to watch Bridget Jones Diary and Sleepless in Seattle on NetFlix.:laughing:


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1668003 said:


> I see, so what you're really saying is you wanted to get back inside to watch Bridget Jones Diary and Sleepless in Seattle on NetFlix.:laughing:


I told you that in confidence!


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1668009 said:


> I told you that in confidence!


You got your freebie last week, now the filter is off.........


----------



## MK97

Fair enough. :laughing:

My lack of a filter tends to get me in trouble...often.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Since I'm trolling this thread anyways and living vicariously through you guys, what's a filter?


----------



## MK97

Mark Oomkes;1668034 said:


> Since I'm trolling this thread anyways and living vicariously through you guys, what's a filter?


You know, the little voice in your head that says not to do or say something? Yeah, mine suffered a horrible accident years back and hasn't been seen since.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1668034 said:


> Since I'm trolling this thread anyways and living vicariously through you guys, what's a filter?


Lack of a filter while communicating could be considered mild case of turrets…….


----------



## rob_cook2001

Haha. You guys are cracking me up. I lost my filter years ago.. so did anyone else get to drop the blade??


----------



## MK97

A mild case of turrets would be a vast improvement for me...



rob_cook2001;1668093 said:


> Haha. You guys are cracking me up. I lost my filter years ago.. so did anyone else get to drop the blade??


I should be able to drop mine in a few hours if the current trend continues.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MK97;1668037 said:


> You know, the little voice in your head that says not to do or say something? Yeah, mine suffered a horrible accident years back and hasn't been seen since.


My wife says mine disappeared after bouncing my head off some asphalt a couple years ago. Seriously. But, apparently I have such a hard head that other than a concussion I had no bruising or swelling. I didn't even have a headache. My ribs broke my fall, cracked a couple of them on the side of the truck.

FWIW, not a good way to lose a filter.


----------



## MK97

Rough way to lose a filter. Mine decayed quickly after having to work around a bunch of libertards, don't think it worked for even an hour that day.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MK97;1668101 said:


> Rough way to lose a filter. Mine decayed quickly after having to work around a bunch of libertards, don't think it worked for even an hour that day.


LMAO

I could easily understand how that could happen.


----------



## BUFF

What a bust of a storm for me, it was like getting a massage with no happy ending........ Nothing hit their triggers.:angry:

****** even rolled over 60k on the clock and I missed that by 5miles:angry:


----------



## ByDesign

I was able to hit 5 accounts, really just an icy mess. Prob go out early tomorrow and do some salting.


----------



## BUFF

Started to snow pretty good around 6p still snowing and starting to add up.
Looking at super dooper radar there's a decent cell west of Boulder north to Longmont. This Mother Nature chick is one crazy B!tch

Speaking of Boulder did anyone catch the news tonight? The Feds came in and siezed a couple of commercial pot growing operations and they were loading weed into a tandem dump with a decent size wheel loader. Sucks to be them:crying:


----------



## mjstef

Hey Buff, Your missing the boat! Just figure out how to put a plow on one and your golden! My brother saw this in Florida this morning with Colorado plates......


----------



## mjstef

From a web forum:

"I emailed the guy that owns this car. Apparently there is a 1" thick plate that is contoured to fit the roof of the car, and is tied into the door posts on either side. He claims that the trailer has electric brakes, and that the max trailer weight is 5500 lbs. The car is a TDI with a 6 speed manual, and he claims 17.7 mpg pulling a full trailer, 33.3 pulling the empty trailer."

http://i625.photobucket.com/albums/tt338/Saltrods/20131012_113557_zps14bcd736.jpg


----------



## mjstef

Looks like he's out of Ft Morgan..............

http://www.americancardolly.com/


----------



## BUFF

mjstef;1668463 said:


> Hey Buff, Your missing the boat! Just figure out how to put a plow on one and your golden! My brother saw this in Florida this morning with Colorado plates......





mjstef;1668464 said:


> From a web forum:
> 
> "I emailed the guy that owns this car. Apparently there is a 1" thick plate that is contoured to fit the roof of the car, and is tied into the door posts on either side. He claims that the trailer has electric brakes, and that the max trailer weight is 5500 lbs. The car is a TDI with a 6 speed manual, and he claims 17.7 mpg pulling a full trailer, 33.3 pulling the empty trailer."
> 
> http://i625.photobucket.com/albums/tt338/Saltrods/20131012_113557_zps14bcd736.jpg





mjstef;1668465 said:


> Looks like he's out of Ft Morgan..............
> 
> http://www.americancardolly.com/


Putting a plow on the baby is a breeze, just weld stuff to the transaxle it should hold...

If I was a cop I'd pull this guy over for sure for being an unsafe vehicle, cars that size are rated for the weight by the mfr.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

mjstef;1668463 said:


> Hey Buff, Your missing the boat! Just figure out how to put a plow on one and your golden! My brother saw this in Florida this morning with Colorado plates......


Ummmmmmm

Ahhhhhhhhh

Ohhhhhhhhh

Please tell me this was photoshopped................PLEASE??????


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1668498 said:


> If I was a cop I'd pull this guy over for sure for being an unsafe vehicle, cars that size are rated for the weight by the mfr.


What is really BS is hes trying to skirt a metric crap ton of US DOT transport laws.

CDL, registered commercially, DOT numbers, log book. Proper fuel tax. Safety inspections.
The list is long of his violations.


----------



## BPS#1

Mark Oomkes;1668503 said:


> Ummmmmmm
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhh
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhh
> 
> Please tell me this was photoshopped................PLEASE??????


Hard to photoshop the amount of pics that are circulating of this guy.

Not to mention I do not believe his mileage claims either.


----------



## mjstef




----------



## mjstef

Mark Oomkes;1668503 said:


> Ummmmmmm
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhh
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhh
> 
> Please tell me this was photoshopped................PLEASE??????


Nope!! My brother took the 1st picture i posted just this morning in North Florida.....


----------



## mjstef

https://scontent-a-mia.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/1378223_10201816981893709_657919605_n.jpg


----------



## mjstef

I remember seeing a few of these when i camped with my grandparents as a child.....

http://s13.postimg.org/tuqshefzb/fifth_wheel_1.jpg

http://s12.postimg.org/6snve6g65/towingcaddy.jpg


----------



## mjstef

BPS#1;1668504 said:


> What is really BS is hes trying to skirt a metric crap ton of US DOT transport laws.
> 
> CDL, registered commercially, DOT numbers, log book. Proper fuel tax. Safety inspections.
> The list is long of his violations.


You mean the proper communist extortion channels???


----------



## mjstef

He'd be ok with this. 6,000 tow rating.......... http://www.carsguide.com.au/news-and-reviews/car-reviews-road-tests/vw_amarok_ute_first_drive


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1668504 said:


> What is really BS is hes trying to skirt a metric crap ton of US DOT transport laws.
> 
> CDL, registered commercially, DOT numbers, log book. Proper fuel tax. Safety inspections.
> The list is long of his violations.


Stretch you're a violation of mother-nature………



mjstef;1668517 said:


> I remember seeing a few of these when i camped with my grandparents as a child.....
> 
> http://s13.postimg.org/tuqshefzb/fifth_wheel_1.jpg
> 
> http://s12.postimg.org/6snve6g65/towingcaddy.jpg


There's a early 70's Ford LTD Sedan with a ball on the roof similar to the one on the Bug, he's got a 5th wheel about 20ft long.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

mjstef;1668515 said:


> Nope!! My brother took the 1st picture i posted just this morning in North Florida.....


I know, but a guy can hope.

Did we reach the end of the intraweb?


----------



## rob_cook2001

Anyone who finds a way to stick it to dot is #1 in my book!


----------



## LoneCowboy

BPS#1;1668504 said:


> What is really BS is hes trying to skirt a metric crap ton of US DOT transport laws.
> 
> CDL, registered commercially, DOT numbers, log book. Proper fuel tax. Safety inspections.
> The list is long of his violations.


the dude is an illegal, they don't care
they only care about people who look like they pay the fines.
You should know that by now.


----------



## MK97

rob_cook2001;1668597 said:


> Anyone who finds a way to stick it to dot is #1 in my book!


I'm not a big fan of DOT (drove a commercial truck as part of a job), but have to take the good with the bad. Good being I hope they get this and similar idiots off the roads. Don't need these Special Ed's causing more danger on highways.


----------



## BUFF

*Got it on.........*

Got the new blade on, wings on backorder and deflector should be delivered tomorrow. I do like the way it tucks in while running down the road and it doesn't bounce like the chain lift, sweet.
I put my Meyer on C-List lastnight and had 4 emails by morning. The 1st guy that showed up gave me a deposit to hold it till Friday.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I hope all you filthy animals have a happy thanksgiving


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1671711 said:


> I hope all you filthy animals have a happy thanksgiving


And hope you're not having Turkey with Stuffing........:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1671724 said:


> And hope you're not having Turkey with Stuffing........:laughing::laughing:


You're a sick man. Thumbs Up :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1672164 said:


> You're a sick man. Thumbs Up :laughing:


And twisted too, can't forget about that.....


----------



## BUFF

Next week may turn into a decent week, snow Tuesday night -Saturday..

Sold my Meyer today to a guy up in Wellington, posted it on C-List Tuesday night by 8am I had four replies and more during Wednesday. The 1st to reply was the guy I sold it to, he came over checked it out and gave $500 to hang on to it till today.


----------



## BUFF

They're still feeling pretty confident……..


----------



## MK97

It's about time! Just finished a bunch of small things on the plow truck today to make life easier. Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1673228 said:


> It's about time! Just finished a bunch of small things on the plow truck today to make life easier. Thumbs Up


Don't hold your breath, it's still a ways off and as we all know too well it changes.


----------



## MK97

I just enjoy a good prospect. 

I've learned living here that the forecast doesn't mean a damn thing until I actually see snow fall out the front window...even then I may be skeptical.


----------



## BUFF

Larimer County Below 6000 Feet/Northwest Weld County 







Winter Storm Watch


Statement as of 3:42 PM MST on December 02, 2013



... Winter Storm Watch in effect from Tuesday afternoon through
Wednesday afternoon... 

The National Weather Service in Denver has issued a Winter Storm
Watch... which is in effect from Tuesday afternoon through
Wednesday afternoon. 

* Timing... snow will develop late Tuesday afternoon and continue
through the day Wednesday.

* Snow accumulations... 6 to 14 inches possible... heaviest near
the foothills.

* Wind/visibility... bands of heavy snow may reduce visibilities to
less than one quarter of a mile at times.

* Impacts... winter driving conditions can be expected with icy and
snowpacked roadways.

Precautionary/preparedness actions... 

A Winter Storm Watch means there is a potential for significant
snow that may impact travel. Continue to monitor the latest
forecasts.

Boulder County has the same...


----------



## MK97

Let it snow, let it snow.

I'm all set, so now just a waiting game.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BUFF;1674384 said:


> Larimer County Below 6000 Feet/Northwest Weld County
> 
> .......
> 
> A Winter Storm Watch means there is a potential for significant
> snow that may impact travel. Continue to monitor the latest
> forecasts.
> 
> Boulder County has the same...


Is this where you are ?

I hope you're going to post some pix of that sweet ride of yours ..... in action....

(no, I'm referencing your truck and plow ....and nothing else)


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1674425 said:


> Let it snow, let it snow.
> 
> I'm all set, so now just a waiting game.


Just don't over work your shoveling arm while waiting. No I don't know about this from personal experience......:laughing:

BTW my boy is all fired up, he got the Grizzly fueled up, strapped a milk crate with a bucket of ice melt in it, and strapped a shovel on the rack too.



Dogplow Dodge;1674426 said:


> Is this where you are ?
> 
> I hope you're going to post some pix of that sweet ride of yours ..... in action....
> 
> (no, I'm referencing your truck and plow ....and nothing else)


 Yeah, it's my territory and I go into Boulder County too. I've got stuff up against the Foothills to about 8miles east of them. With the wind they're predicting I'll see some decent drifts in areas too.
Don't worry Dog pics will be taken to make you pine for a Ford with a Boss V……. Thumbs Up


----------



## ByDesign

Already sent out some emails informing clients we will be doing some pre-salting...looking forward to this one!!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BUFF;1674438 said:


> J
> Yeah, it's my territory and I go into Boulder County too. I've got stuff up against the Foothills to about 8miles east of them. With the wind they're predicting I'll see some decent drifts in areas too.
> Don't worry Dog pics will be taken to make you pine for a Ford with a Boss V……. Thumbs Up


Awesome ! Some day, I'm destined to build me a Ferd F free fitty with a 5.9 turbocharged lump under the hood. It's only going to take time and money...Most likely in the bodystyle / years that the Ferds produced their last FRONT leaf spring trucks, as they're easiest to work with and modify.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Dogplow Dodge;1674578 said:


> Awesome ! Some day, I'm destined to build me a Ferd F free fitty with a 5.9 turbocharged lump under the hood. It's only going to take time and money...Most likely in the bodystyle / years that the Ferds produced their last FRONT leaf spring trucks, as they're easiest to work with and modify.


No easier or more difficult than a coil spring truck.

I love my '05 destroked F free fitty. Thumbs Up


----------



## rob_cook2001

I love my 06 f250 fummins.. will love her more when she runs again lol


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1674587 said:


> No easier or more difficult than a coil spring truck.
> 
> I love my '05 destroked F free fitty. Thumbs Up


I'll take the Leafs over Coils for a work truck, but the coils do make for a nice ride and when chasing a Coyote throughj a pasture @35-40mph the coils are awesome.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Ibdont think I want to chase dogs across a pasture in my truck lol.. leaf springs are old technology.. come on David lol


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1674771 said:


> Ibdont think I want to chase dogs across a pasture in my truck lol.. leaf springs are old technology.. come on David lol


LOL....I'm getting up to speed, bought my 1st auto last year after 35yrs of driving (legally)...


----------



## rob_cook2001

An auto sure is nice for plowing.... Wait isn't your plow truck a stick? Lol


----------



## MK97

I searched high and low for a manual truck for plowing. No dice, few I found were beat to all hell. 

Auto is nice for towing though and day to day driving. Although I really miss the fun factor of a manual.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1674835 said:


> An auto sure is nice for plowing.... Wait isn't your plow truck a stick? Lol


The Fords are sticks, the K-5 is the odd one out.


----------



## ByDesign

Ok, what are we thinking here? How many inches or feet will we see? I am thinking about 6-8" in metro Denver. I hope we get at least 4", and we can get to everyone.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1675006 said:


> Ok, what are we thinking here? How many inches or feet will we see? I am thinking about 6-8" in metro Denver. I hope we get at least 4", and we can get to everyone.


I have a heavy 2" at my place, still coming down pretty good. NTAC's are saying 6-15" for Larimer and Boulder county's, higher amounts closer to the Foothills and up to 3' in the Foothills. Last I checked the Foothills start about 750yds west of my house.

I plan on going out around 3:00a to pop the cherry on the new plow.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1675076 said:


> I have a heavy 2" at my place, still coming down pretty good. NTAC's are saying 6-15" for Larimer and Boulder county's, higher amounts closer to the Foothills and up to 3' in the Foothills. Last I checked the Foothills start about 750yds west of my house.
> 
> I plan on going out around 3:00a to pop the cherry on the new plow.


Hoping to get a couple pushes out of boulder. May head down in an hour or so for an initial pass.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1675098 said:


> Hoping to get a couple pushes out of boulder. May head down in an hour or so for an initial pass.


Chomping at the bit are we…..


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1675107 said:


> Chomping at the bit are we…..


I was hours ago. . Would like to get some accounts hit tonight then back out again in the morning.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1675114 said:


> I was hours ago. . Would like to get some accounts hit tonight then back out again in the morning.


We should get two rounds tomorrow and possibly another one Wednesday out of this system. Also nothing needs to be done till morning too.
Roads are slick, I was in Loveland around 6p and they were glazed.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1675124 said:


> We should get two rounds tomorrow and possibly another one Wednesday out of this system. Also nothing needs to be done till morning too.
> Roads are slick, I was in Loveland around 6p and they were glazed.


Hmm, was hoping to get some initials done starting around 23:00. Things go faster in empty lots, lol.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1675131 said:


> Hmm, was hoping to get some initials done starting around 23:00. Things go faster in empty lots, lol.


This would be true......
If your in the Niwot/Gunnbarrel area around 7-7:30a and felling hungry you can buy be breakfast......just shoot me a text.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1675142 said:


> This would be true......
> If your in the Niwot/Gunnbarrel area around 7-7:30a and felling hungry you can buy be breakfast......just shoot me a text.


Will do. Playing it by ear right now. Just stepped outside and we have about 2.25" and it's falling fast.


----------



## ByDesign

Strange storm so far, we now have about 3/4" on the streets, but its not sticking to the grass. Ill be heading out around 2 am, no need to push and over-bill on the first part of the season!!


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1675153 said:


> Strange storm so far, we now have about 3/4" on the streets, but its not sticking to the grass. Ill be heading out around 2 am, no need to push and over-bill on the first part of the season!!


The last radar image on NOAA has Denver is on edge of the cell.


----------



## rob_cook2001

1/4-1/2 in in Broomfield area. David, bring tools to adjust your trip springs. Mine were WAY to loose when I got it.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1675214 said:


> 1/4-1/2 in in Broomfield area. David, bring tools to adjust your trip springs. Mine were WAY to loose when I got it.


Could it be operator………..Ok,I'll have a wrench in the cab next to my .45..... It seemed a little trippy in full scoop mode when raised up, I figured it was just physics and all it good.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1675251 said:


> Could it be operator………..Ok,I'll have a wrench in the cab next to my .45..... It seemed a little trippy in full scoop mode when raised up, I figured it was just physics and all it good.


When I ran V's, I would put the plow in the inverted V position, grab hold and if I could get it to start tripping more than an inch with just my weight, I would tighten it up until I couldn't.


----------



## ByDesign

So far, this is a pretty big bust. Maybe 2" around town, just a little chilly.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1675327 said:


> So far, this is a pretty big bust. Maybe 2" around town, just a little chilly.


Just got done with 1st push, 3-4" everywhere.

Snow like a "B"

Trip maybe a little light when stacking and didn't seem to be an issue but the snow is fluff.

The V is pretty cool, took about 15m to get dialed into the new control and from there it started to become more natural, but I still have a ways to go.
Cleaning up with one is great, I just need the wings to come in the short blade sucks for big areas.......


----------



## ByDesign

How do you like the hook-up and unhooking of the new plow? I must say, I absolutely HATE how this new plow hooks up. Always a pain in the ass and the pins never go in easily. Took almost an hr to get is hooked up yesterday. Never had an issue with any of the other plows, just this one...

Starting to really come down now.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1675344 said:


> How do you like the hook-up and unhooking of the new plow? I must say, I absolutely HATE how this new plow hooks up. Always a pain in the ass and the pins never go in easily. Took almost an hr to get is hooked up yesterday. Never had an issue with any of the other plows, just this one...
> 
> Starting to really come down now.


I've only hooked it up twice since getting it. 1st time I strugged with the pins a bit then I remembered push the plow just a tad to get the hooks on the push beam to completely go over the round bars on the plow gear.
About 30seconds into this video 



 I think you'll see what I mean.
if the truck rolls back and the hooks aren't in a position to grab the round bars you're hosed.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Sweet pix, man.... SNOW !


Hey, 

Someone sent me a pic of you in the exact same spot a few days ago with another storm. You were so P.O'd that someone left a cone in the parking lot, that you almost lost your Santa Hat....


Luckily, there was someone there to take a snapshot of you loosing it...


----------



## BUFF

Dogplow Dodge;1675486 said:


> Sweet pix, man.... SNOW !
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Someone sent me a pic of you in the exact same spot a few days ago with another storm. You were so P.O'd that someone left a cone in the parking lot, that you almost lost your Santa Hat....
> 
> Luckily, there was someone there to take a snapshot of you loosing it...


Uh yeah, me in a Santa Hat……that'll never happen. I would use one in the Porta Potty though. Thumbs Up


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BUFF;1675490 said:


> Uh yeah, me in a Santa Hat……that'll never happen. I would use one in the Porta Potty though. Thumbs Up


Well, that would explain why you're naked in the truck.....


----------



## BUFF

Dogplow Dodge;1675498 said:


> Well, that would explain why you're naked in the truck.....


Not naked just a loin clothe, don't need clothing till -5f. Lol


----------



## BUFF

Ended up going out again this afternoon for another round, anywhere from 4-6" fell and got about 10hrs behind the wheel.Thumbs Up


----------



## MK97

I put in about 8 hours behind the wheel. Buttoned up a few things, last minute yesterday which made for far less headaches today. 

Oh and I'm going to ignore the loin cloth comment...didn't we already have a post about boundries? :laughing:


----------



## stang2244

That storm sure seemed to stretch out.... Got two rounds and a little extra. Just got done cleaning things up and it's sleepy time!! Glad we all got some solid work outta this one.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1675919 said:


> That storm sure seemed to stretch out.... Got two rounds and a little extra. Just got done cleaning things up and it's sleepy time!! Glad we all got some solid work outta this one.


How did the "C"plow work for you?


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1675374 said:


> I've only hooked it up twice since getting it. 1st time I strugged with the pins a bit then I remembered push the plow just a tad to get the hooks on the push beam to completely go over the round bars on the plow gear.
> About 30seconds into this video
> 
> 
> 
> I think you'll see what I mean.
> if the truck rolls back and the hooks aren't in a position to grab the round bars you're hosed.


There are far easier hook up systems!!!!

Would you like for me to tell you the brand? wesport


----------



## BPS#1

About 18.5 hours out for me.

Official claim was 7'' but with the heavy drifting who knows for sure.

Real cold too. -17 in Cheyenne this mornin. 
NWS says the last time it was this cold on 12/4 and 5 was 40 years ago.

Picked up a storage unit facility and 3 down town office sidewalks for the hand crew.
Next winter we have to have another plow. 2 isn't enough any more. 
One of my apartment complexes is opening a big addition next year and we seem 
to pick up a few new customers every year with out advertising.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1676057 said:


> There are far easier hook up systems!!!!
> 
> Would you like for me to tell you the brand? wesport


Brand "X"



BPS#1;1676060 said:


> About 18.5 hours out for me.
> 
> Official claim was 7'' but with the heavy drifting who knows for sure.
> 
> Real cold too. -17 in Cheyenne this mornin.
> NWS says the last time it was this cold on 12/4 and 5 was 40 years ago.
> 
> Picked up a storage unit facility and 3 down town office sidewalks for the hand crew.
> Next winter we have to have another plow. 2 isn't enough any more.
> One of my apartment complexes is opening a big addition next year and we seem
> to pick up a few new customers every year with out advertising.


I had -12 and it sure was nice walking into the shop and hopping into a thawed truck......

Stick a blade on the short bus and have the wife run it.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1676069 said:


> Stick a blade on the short bus and have the wife run it.


That would be a handy sized rig to have at times.


----------



## BPS#1

1913, 46'' in 5 days for Denver

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/images/bou/precip/VerticalPoster1913Snowstorm.pdf


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1676084 said:


> 1913, 46'' in 5 days for Denver
> 
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/images/bou/precip/VerticalPoster1913Snowstorm.pdf


You'd need a orange bike flag stuck in your belt so you wouldn't be lost in the snow....

Did you catch the cartoon in the link?


----------



## stang2244

Plow worked well, basically just using it like a normal plow but it back drags very well when needed.


----------



## BUFF

Anyone else getting snow tonight, it's been lightly snowing at my place for the past 3hrs and I may have an inch.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1676533 said:


> Anyone else getting snow tonight, it's been lightly snowing at my place for the past 3hrs and I may have an inch.


Had some light snow here, nothing more than a dusting.


----------



## BPS#1

Dusting, my dad used to talk about how it'd snow in Alaska like this. No clouds, stars shining and snowing.


----------



## ByDesign

Coming down pretty good right now DT, may be making another run soon. I managed to get myself sick over the last few days. I think im just run down, sure makes the temps feel a lot colder!!


----------



## BPS#1

I bought this alleged mother of all blowers from Buff's namesake over at the Watershed.

Haven't had a chance to really try it out yet. 
208cc engine, talks to ya real beefy like when you get into it.


----------



## BPS#1

The high winds yesterday drifted enough snow around that I got a few more hours in this week thanks to last week's storm.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1681646 said:


> The high winds yesterday drifted enough snow around that I got a few more hours in this week thanks to last week's storm.


Looks like your pile is against the sideing or is it just the pic.
Also your DS plow light looks a little out of whack.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1681672 said:


> Looks like your pile is against the sideing or is it just the pic.
> Also your DS plow light looks a little out of whack.


End of a long run at one of the apartments. 
They've been stacking snow there for years. 
I don't design or build these places.

As for the light I don't think the blade is straight. 
It don't look like when I pull up to my garage doors.


----------



## BUFF

Wings for my Boss came in and got them on today, now I can really move some snow. 
Speaking if snow it looks like a couple weak systems are heading our way, one Thursday, one Saturday and another X-Mas eve. With 70* expected for the high tomorrow I don't think Thursday will do much of anything.


----------



## BPS#1

You're getting serious about moving snow now. 


Heavy wet spring snow and you'll have to plow with the diesel.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1688383 said:


> You're getting serious about moving snow now.
> 
> Heavy wet spring snow and you'll have to plow with the diesel.


Oh whatever.......The 460 has some decent balls too.


----------



## rob_cook2001

They look good! Want to come put mine on tomorrow? Lol


----------



## A6A6

How many horsee's that thing got?


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1688461 said:


> They look good! Want to come put mine on tomorrow? Lol


Well my afternoon is open and it only took me about 40m, most of that was on the 1st side. It's up to you, we could do it at Andy's shop......LOL



A6A6;1688466 said:


> How many horsee's that thing got?


It rated @245hp and 400foot pounds of torque, it's the torque that give it balls.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I don't know if Andy has tools in his shop lol


----------



## stang2244

rob_cook2001;1688542 said:


> I don't know if Andy has tools in his shop lol


Whoa whoa whoa..... Pulled a motor from one of my trucks and rebuilt it in my shop.... But now you're not invited to it!


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1688555 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa..... Pulled a motor from one of my trucks and rebuilt it in my shop.... But now you're not invited to it!


You can do that type of work with a set of these tools..........you are good


----------



## rob_cook2001

I was hoping that would get a rise out of you. Lol


----------



## AugustArborists

4" in Casper, WY in 3 hours, going back out now, loving it!


----------



## BPS#1

AugustArborists;1690110 said:


> 4" in Casper, WY in 3 hours, going back out now, loving it!


Enjoy the money, that was originally forecast to come thru Cheyenne but went north. Sounds like it even went farther north than what they first thought.


----------



## BUFF

Anyone else get snow last light? I had a couple 1" triggers to deal with this morning.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1693809 said:


> Anyone else get snow last light? I had a couple 1" triggers to deal with this morning.


Just a fuzz over jack ______.

Might get any where from nothing to 3'' tonight. 
Next chance for income is next weekend.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1693826 said:


> Just a fuzz over jack ______.
> 
> Might get any where from nothing to 3'' tonight.
> Next chance for income is next weekend.


Saw a system cruising along I80.....

So I saw a Co Hi-Way Patrolman had a 1/2ton P/U (no plow) pulling a single axle trailer with a ATV w/plow pulled over. He was checking how the ATV was strapped and looking over the trailer pretty well. Don't know why he pulled them over but like I said he was real interested in the trailer and how the ATV was strapped.


----------



## BPS#1

Car is already covered. The low end of their forecast holds


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1693906 said:


> So I saw a Co Hi-Way Patrolman had a 1/2ton P/U (no plow) pulling a single axle trailer with a ATV w/plow pulled over. He was checking how the ATV was strapped and looking over the trailer pretty well. Don't know why he pulled them over but like I said he was real interested in the trailer and how the ATV was strapped.


Some thing to do with this perhaps???

http://lawnbusinessreport.com/2013/12/20/landscapers-beware-tie-down-your-equipment-cargo-or-else/


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1694012 said:


> Some thing to do with this perhaps???
> 
> http://lawnbusinessreport.com/2013/12/20/landscapers-beware-tie-down-your-equipment-cargo-or-else/


and checking green cards......:laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1694035 said:


> and checking green cards......:laughing:




ussmileyflag wesport


----------



## grandview

So now that pot will be legal there,will you let your driver toke up before plowing because its not illegal any more.


----------



## BUFF

grandview;1694235 said:


> So now that pot will be legal there,will you let your driver toke up before plowing because its not illegal any more.


Not likely....... it's being treated much like alcohol by the people I've talked to. "Medical" MJ has been around for a couple years and Colorado has had pretty lax MJ laws for decades. The new law really hasn't changed the old laws except it's now legal to smoke where allowed and have an ounce or less. 
Prior to this new laws it was a mister meaner offense if you had up to an ounce and if caught smoking you got a ticket/small fine.


----------



## BPS#1

Around 1.5" here this morning.
It's a nuisance more than anything at that amount.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1694390 said:


> Around 1.5" here this morning.
> It's a nuisance more than anything at that amount.


Just a heavy skiff and melting off


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BPS#1;1694390 said:


> Around 1.5" here this morning.
> It's a nuisance more than anything at that amount.


Tell me about it. We had about a third of an inch of ice and less than a half inch of snow, but ended up plowing everything. Yesterday, the crap pushed like 15" of Sierra cement.

Finished off the untreated lots during the night, which was kind of worthless.


----------



## BUFF

Started snowing about an hour ago, got about a 1/2" so far. Who knows maybe I'll get out in the AM to hit a few property's....payup


----------



## BUFF

Ended up with about 1-1.5" depending on where I was at and got about 3hrs in. Almost worth getting out of bed @4am.......


----------



## BPS#1

.5 would be pushing it here.
Put down ice melt on one apartment.

Weather guessers have their eye on next weekend. I need the income.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1701001 said:


> .5 would be pushing it here.
> Put down ice melt on one apartment.
> 
> Weather guessers have their eye on next weekend. I need the income.


They're saying Wednesday night and appear to be very confident about the weekend. Last night as of 10pm they said nothing about snow for 10 days out and now they are, what a bunch of NTAC's


----------



## BPS#1

They rely completely on the computer models.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Guess I better drop my plow mount down if snow is in the forecast.. got just under an inch. Plowed for 3.25 hours then went and out new wheels/tires on the plow truck. Now she sits up to high.. 
How are you liking your dxt David?


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1701133 said:


> Guess I better drop my plow mount down if snow is in the forecast.. got just under an inch. Plowed for 3.25 hours then went and out new wheels/tires on the plow truck. Now she sits up to high..
> How are you liking your dxt David?


Haven't really tested it with these little BS storms, but I do like it for clean up and such. The Wings as you know are a must.


----------



## rob_cook2001

The wings make it night and day!!


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1701156 said:


> The wings make it night and day!!


I ran into Reggie about a week ago, boy he hasn't changed at all since I last talked to him with the exception of a few extra pounds.


----------



## rob_cook2001

He has packed on a few pounds lol.. still the same old polack! One of the best guys I have ever known. He has been almost like a 2nd dad to me.


----------



## ByDesign

What in the world is going on this winter? The jet stream is completely screwing us so far.


----------



## rob_cook2001

ByDesign;1703941 said:


> What in the world is going on this winter? The jet stream is completely screwing us so far.


Total jack job!


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1703941 said:


> What in the world is going on this winter? The jet stream is completely screwing us so far.


It'll come.....


----------



## ByDesign

I know it will come, but my hope is that it's not a late one like last year. That completely messes up landscaping and kills my plants!!


----------



## BPS#1

http://www.magpul.com/move



> Magpul Industries announced today that it is relocating its operations to Wyoming and Texas.
> 
> The company is relocating manufacturing, distribution and shipping operations to Cheyenne, Wyoming.....................
> 
> Magpul is moving its corporate headquarters to Texas. Three North Central Texas sites are under final consideration, and the transition to the Texas headquarters will begin as soon as the facility is selected.


I need to track their location down so I can plow for them.


----------



## BPS#1

ByDesign;1703941 said:


> What in the world is going on this winter? The jet stream is completely screwing us so far.


I'm one storm away from blowing thru 2 pallets of ice melt for the season. 
It would have been 3 but I got caught by a couple early storms with out the spreader being hooked up.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1704879 said:


> http://www.magpul.com/move
> 
> I need to track their location down so I can plow for them.


They don't like to pay $h!t, good luck with that sport....


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1704889 said:


> They don't like to pay $h!t, good luck with that sport....


You are in a position to know.

Sounds normal, over charge for their stuff, under pay for what they want.

I'm not gouging any one, but at the same time I aint giving my time away.


----------



## LoneCowboy

BUFF;1704889 said:


> They don't like to pay $h!t, good luck with that sport....


yep, that's what i was going to say, but you beat me to it and they barely care.
I've had to go drop off or pick up the spousal unit at work, and they certainly don't give a **** about bare black pavement for sure. And this is on the engineering side, production's lot is in worse shape.


----------



## LoneCowboy

BTW, now the forecast says 1-3 saturday night.
it will change a 100 times between now (friday morning) and saturday night.
NTAC's is totally right.


----------



## ByDesign

They are saying a trace to 3" for me. Really? So its either going to dust or I have full pushes, they don't know anything. Such a joke.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1705966 said:


> They are saying a trace to 3" for me. Really? So its either going to dust or I have full pushes, they don't know anything. Such a joke.


Whatever you do don't hold your breathe..........Thumbs Up


----------



## BPS#1

Here is why CO don't care that Magpul is leaving the state, taking jobs and tax revenue with them.



> Colorado has projected $67 million in annual marijuana tax revenue.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...chandise-day-legalized-pot.html#ixzz2pLxk5GBA
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## BPS#1

LoneCowboy;1705853 said:


> yep, that's what i was going to say, but you beat me to it and they barely care.
> I've had to go drop off or pick up the spousal unit at work, and they certainly don't give a **** about bare black pavement for sure. And this is on the engineering side, production's lot is in worse shape.


Sounds a lot like Menards, cheap pay and can take months to pay. 
I sure don't understand not taking care of the vendors that support you.

As for Magpul all it'll take is a bad slip n fall lawsuit and they might start caring. 
The mall out here must be scared of a lawsuit, they are salting and plowing even at an inch.

In related news, it looks like some one gave away the farm to bring Magpul here. 
I wonder how many years of rent and tax revenue it'll take to pay all the give aways back?

http://www.wyomingnews.com/articles/2014/01/03/news/01top_01-03-14.txt


----------



## BPS#1

LoneCowboy;1705855 said:


> BTW, now the forecast says 1-3 saturday night.
> it will change a 100 times between now (friday morning) and saturday night.
> NTAC's is totally right.





ByDesign;1705966 said:


> They are saying a trace to 3" for me. Really? So its either going to dust or I have full pushes, they don't know anything. Such a joke.


Same here, one forecast says 1 to 3 here and up to 16 in the mountains. 
The next forecast 12 hrs later says about 10 in the mountains and maybe an inch here. 
12 hrs from now it'll likely change again.

New years day forecast was for under an inch at best. Ended up with about $1500 gross 
billable for the day. Two rounds of ice melt, plowing etc. They kinda missed that "under an inch" forecast.



BUFF;1705970 said:


> Whatever you do don't hold your breathe..........Thumbs Up


Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


----------



## MK97

Just saw 3"-4" here. So I'll wake to either a dusting or enough to actually start the truck.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1706531 said:


> Just saw 3"-4" here. So I'll wake to either a dusting or enough to actually start the truck.


Just took a leak eh?.......


----------



## MK97

Well it is pretty cold...


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1706558 said:


> Well it is pretty cold...


Got to be cold for it to snow, just doing my part.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BUFF

Up to 1" overnight.......my Lilly white @$$. I got 2 rounds in or 16hrs today.
End up with 8-10" depending where I was.


----------



## MK97

Saw about 5" when I was in Boulder at around 1300 today. I would be surprised if they got another 3" dropped by tomorrow. Where were you seeing 8"-10"?


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1709322 said:


> Saw about 5" when I was in Boulder at around 1300 today. I would be surprised if they got another 3" dropped by tomorrow. Where were you seeing 8"-10"?


West of Berthoud had the most when I was in Niwot at 10:30a they had about 5". I went back for round 2 and they picked up another 3" this afternoon


----------



## MK97

Ah, I could have likely got another pass in, but had to time it with a few other accounts to meet the accumulation. All in all it was a good day.


----------



## BPS#1

Good for you guys. 

It must have all gone south, struggling to hit an inch around here.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1709597 said:


> Good for you guys.
> 
> It must have all gone south, struggling to hit an inch around here.


Well suck, guess it was our turn......
It's snowing again and have close to 1"


----------



## MK97

Got a dusting here within the last couple hours.


----------



## BPS#1

This winter has not turned out like I was expecting. 

After all summer with heavy dew most mornings like what I grew up with back east 
I assumed we might see some thing different than these multiple .5 to 1'' snows.
I have not seen a summer since moving here in 95 that had heavy dew morning after
morning after morning all summer. Along with far higher humidity all summer than what 
we normally would see.

Now I know that don't mean jack _____. 

All these dusting snows are reminiscent of 97 thru 99 winters. Lots of small storms, 
very little accumulations. A good reminder of why I never want to have a plow note.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1709795 said:


> This winter has not turned out like I was expecting.
> 
> After all summer with heavy dew most mornings like what I grew up with back east
> I assumed we might see some thing different than these multiple .5 to 1'' snows.
> I have not seen a summer since moving here in 95 that had heavy dew morning after
> morning after morning all summer. Along with far higher humidity all summer than what
> we normally would see.
> 
> Now I know that don't mean jack _____.
> 
> All these dusting snows are reminiscent of 97 thru 99 winters. Lots of small storms,
> very little accumulations. A good reminder of why I never want to have a plow note.


It's all about the averages, 1 bad year in 10, etc....


----------



## ByDesign

I managed to do pretty well on this storm, hit all, but one account 3x. Going to head out again tonight about 12:30 and do a little cleaning.


----------



## BUFF

I've got snow again, probably have to do walks and my 1" stuff in the am.


----------



## ByDesign

Looks like another extended dry period for the Front Range. One step forward, two steps back!


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1716217 said:


> Looks like another extended dry period for the Front Range. One step forward, two steps back!


NOAA is calling for a 20% chance for Saturday night / Sunday.


----------



## ByDesign

Gypsy tears and Unicorn farts...


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1716661 said:


> Gypsy tears and Unicorn farts...


Well when I look at the predictions for last weekend for up to an inch Friday with 1-3 Saturday and what actually happened it's anyone's guess.....:laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1716712 said:


> Well when I look at the predictions for last weekend for up to an inch Friday with 1-3 Saturday and what actually happened it's anyone's guess.....:laughing:


Look out the window every hour. 
You'll have better odds of hitting it right than they will.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1717151 said:


> Look out the window every hour.
> You'll have better odds of hitting it right than they will.


And if you don't like it just a few minutes........Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

All the wind today ended up having me clear drifts for about 2hrs in my subdivision's this afternoon and I'll probably end up doing the same tomorrow too.


----------



## BPS#1

Register for ProGreen for free thru the 17th.

www.progreenexpo.com


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1718757 said:


> Register for ProGreen for free thru the 17th.
> 
> www.progreenexpo.com


DoneThumbs Up


----------



## BPS#1

The forecast says this

And then we get this.

I wish they'd forecast a foot.


----------



## ByDesign

I sent my guy out, but it was melting faster than I could get to it.


----------



## BUFF

It fell, it melted, I didn't even think about it.:laughing:

Anyone going to the International Sportsman Expo in Denver this weekend?


----------



## stang2244

Nope... I'm going to the international sporting event of the weekend though.... Aka the broncos game can't wait!

Also took advantage of free Progreen sign up. Good call Paul!


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1727754 said:


> Nope... I'm going to the international sporting event of the weekend though.... Aka the broncos game can't wait!
> 
> Also took advantage of free Progreen sign up. Good call Paul!


Well you enjoy the last Bronco's game of the season, at least the weather will be a winner...............:laughing::laughing:


----------



## stang2244

BUFF;1727990 said:


> Well you enjoy the last Bronco's game of the season, at least the weather will be a winner...............:laughing::laughing:


Blah blah blah go back to the east coast


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1728035 said:


> Blah blah blah go back to the east coast


Hardy Har Har........
So I picked up a Snow Plow shovel today at the Ace in town today, I got the 30" but thinking about returning it for a 36". Any thoughts?


----------



## rob_cook2001

I think your a big enough boy to handle a 36 inch shovel!


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1728193 said:


> I think your a big enough boy to handle a 36 inch shovel!


Well yeah smarty pants........but when I was at Ace goofy around with them the 36" blade was noticeably bigger. Since it's more of a pusher than anything else I'll return the 30"and get the 36", if it sucks I'll just trim it down. There's only $5.00 or so difference between the 2.

Now all we need is some friggin snow and it doesn't look like we'll be getting anything soon.:realmad:


----------



## Antlerart06

BUFF;1728197 said:


> Well yeah smarty pants........but when I was at Ace goofy around with them the 36" blade was noticeably bigger. Since it's more of a pusher than anything else I'll return the 30"and get the 36", if it sucks I'll just trim it down. There's only $5.00 or so difference between the 2.
> 
> Now all we need is some friggin snow and it doesn't look like we'll be getting anything soon.:realmad:


That shovel looks like work I gave up on a shovel bought me a 418 toro blower lot easier and faster
I thought my 28'' shovel was a pain to use I would hate to use a 36''


----------



## BUFF

Antlerart06;1728220 said:


> That shovel looks like work I gave up on a shovel bought me a 418 toro blower lot easier and faster
> I thought my 28'' shovel was a pain to use I would hate to use a 36''


My plan is to only use it for <3" fluffy stuff on sidewalks, I'm using a 28" scoop/pusher type shovel now and it's works well up to about 5-6", then I have a SS Honda blower to use too. I have a shovel/sidewalk guy during the week and my boy helps out on the weekends and when there's no school. I do very little shoveling but when I do I want to crank threw it.


----------



## Antlerart06

BUFF;1728225 said:


> My plan is to only use it for <3" fluffy stuff on sidewalks, I'm using a 28" scoop/pusher type shovel now and it's works well up to about 5-6", then I have a SS Honda blower to use too. I have a shovel/sidewalk guy during the week and my boy helps out on the weekends and when there's no school. I do very little shoveling but when I do I want to crank threw it.


Smart man :salute:


----------



## stang2244

That 36" is the only way to go(on lighter stuff, as you mentioned). It's the only shovel I carry when plowing. We have a few 30" but I stick with my 36".


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1728336 said:


> That 36" is the only way to go(on lighter stuff, as you mentioned). It's the only shovel I carry when plowing. We have a few 30" but I stick with my 36".


Thanks, Have fun at the game today.....


----------



## ByDesign

Sheesh....lets hope I don't regret the 48" one! Definitely a lot of shovel to push around. MY shoveler seems to think it's the ticket though...only snow will tell!

Question: I have a client that is looking to move forward on her landscape. With the nice weather, I don't see a reason not to. Plantings will don't done in May, but I think everything else is a go. Would any of you have reservations about doing an irrigation system this time of year? This client is up in Genesee, so about the top 4" is frozen, but the trencher should eat right thru it. I dont plan on putting water thru it till MAy or so.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1728642 said:


> Sheesh....lets hope I don't regret the 48" one! Definitely a lot of shovel to push around. MY shoveler seems to think it's the ticket though...only snow will tell!
> 
> Question: I have a client that is looking to move forward on her landscape. With the nice weather, I don't see a reason not to. Plantings will don't done in May, but I think everything else is a go. Would any of you have reservations about doing an irrigation system this time of year? This client is up in Genesee, so about the top 4" is frozen, but the trencher should eat right thru it. I dont plan on putting water thru it till MAy or so.


I did exchange for the 36" today, 48" seems too big but for the right job/snow it's probably great.
Other than the top getting muddy (frost thawing) and having the back filled soil settling you shouldn't have an issue.

I plan redo/add to my irrigation system in the very near future.


----------



## stang2244

Booooooooom! VICTORYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1728807 said:


> Booooooooom! VICTORYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!


Glad you had a good time, I bet the place was tingling the whole time.

Check out this buddy, http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=152686
you should get a kick out of it.

Hey we need to get together so I can do some measuring on your Hiniker one of these days. Since it's not snowing I have time.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1728818 said:


> Hey we need to get together .......


Pro Green isn't far away.

We gonna eat at Bubba Gumps again?


----------



## BPS#1

ByDesign;1728642 said:


> Sheesh....lets hope I don't regret the 48" one! Definitely a lot of shovel to push around. MY shoveler seems to think it's the ticket though...only snow will tell!
> 
> Question: I have a client that is looking to move forward on her landscape. With the nice weather, I don't see a reason not to. Plantings will don't done in May, but I think everything else is a go. Would any of you have reservations about doing an irrigation system this time of year? This client is up in Genesee, so about the top 4" is frozen, but the trencher should eat right thru it. I dont plan on putting water thru it till MAy or so.


Wouldn't slow me down.

Just explain to the customer, most would be OK with it. 
In the spring you'll just have to do the testing/adjusting of the system and the plants.

I don't see why not. Use the weather to your advantage to make money.
Its not like snow is bringing any income.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1728927 said:


> Pro Green isn't far away.
> 
> We gonna eat at Bubba Gumps again?


It's like 3wks away and you're already thinking about lunch..........:laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1728978 said:


> It's like 3wks away and you're already thinking about lunch..........:laughing:


I fail to see a problem with that.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1728993 said:


> I fail to see a problem with that.


Guess it's like a counter top and over you head sport.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

I only look that dumb, I knew what you were getting at. 
The joke is on you cupcake.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1729051 said:


> I only look that dumb, I knew what you were getting at.
> The joke is on you cupcake.


Ummmmmm........Cupcakes............


----------



## ByDesign

Gentleman, we have snow in the forecast again!! Wednesday night into Thursday!


----------



## BPS#1

ByDesign;1729177 said:


> Gentleman, we have snow in the forecast again!! Wednesday night into Thursday!


It's too early to get my hopes up.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1729177 said:


> Gentleman, we have snow in the forecast again!! Wednesday night into Thursday!


That's 3days away..........


----------



## ByDesign

I'm a Cubs and Bears fans...build-up and then let-down is kinda my thing.


----------



## BPS#1

The % chance of did bump up over night. 

Still too early to get hopes up.


----------



## ByDesign

BPS#1;1729860 said:


> The % chance of did bump up over night.
> 
> Still too early to get hopes up.


There's always next year...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Cubs_Fan's_Guide_To_Happiness


----------



## BPS#1

ByDesign;1729978 said:


> There's always next year...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Cubs_Fan's_Guide_To_Happiness


At the rate this season has been going its looking like next year is what we have to look forward to.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ByDesign;1728642 said:


> Sheesh....lets hope I don't regret the 48" one! Definitely a lot of shovel to push around. MY shoveler seems to think it's the ticket though...only snow will tell!


I bet it's working great right now. :laughing::laughing::laughing:

No complaints from the shoveler, either.


----------



## LoneCowboy

ByDesign;1728642 said:


> Question: I have a client that is looking to move forward on her landscape. With the nice weather, I don't see a reason not to. Plantings will don't done in May, but I think everything else is a go. Would any of you have reservations about doing an irrigation system this time of year? This client is up in Genesee, so about the top 4" is frozen, but the trencher should eat right thru it. I dont plan on putting water thru it till MAy or so.


I did irrigation for years. Things you should know.

trenching on a slope in the winter is nasty. That slick frozen stuff on top offers no traction. Even bare flat ground it can just sit and spin the wheels and not drive backwards.

Backfill everything you have dug/trenched up by the end of the day. It's easy/pushable dirt now, but tomorrow morning until March it's going to be rock freaking hard. If you can puddle it now, you should, because by march/april when you're grading, you're still going to have to puddle it or you're going to get big trench lines and then have to wheelbarrow in lots of dirt.

Use hotter glue than you normally would. Some guys even used the hot blue, but I never did.

You get a lot of kinks in poly pipe when it's cold, you have to be really careful laying it out and hooking up joints. I'm assuming you know the torch trick already.

It's not nearly as efficient as in reasonable weather. Figure an easy 30 to 50% loss in speed/increase in labor. If you could normally lay in 4 zones a day, figure on 2 a day, esp since you need stop early and backfill.

You (or someone) will forget to glue a joint. It will explode in march when you turn it on and it will make a huge freaking mess and you'll spend 1/2 a day digging it up and repairing it.

In my experience doing irrigation work in the winter, unless it really HAS to be done (store opening, permit sign off, whatever) it's not profitable to do it. It's worth putting in taps and backflows and clocks, but the actual pipes, zones, valves and wires end up costing more than it's worth in both labor and broken parts. Remember too that when ti's cold labor isn't moving as fast and you need bare hands to put pipe together. get everything ready, pull gloves off, do joint, put gloves back on, take gloves off and remove glue from hands, put gloves back on again, get out of hole, move to next joint. repeat until breaktime.

I'd do walls and similar stuff if you can in the winter (since after you set the base you can walk away when (not if) the weather changes)

Just my experience.


----------



## BPS#1

Good points Brian


----------



## ByDesign

LoneCowboy;1730017 said:



> I did irrigation for years. Things you should know.
> 
> trenching on a slope in the winter is nasty. That slick frozen stuff on top offers no traction. Even bare flat ground it can just sit and spin the wheels and not drive backwards.
> 
> Backfill everything you have dug/trenched up by the end of the day. It's easy/pushable dirt now, but tomorrow morning until March it's going to be rock freaking hard. If you can puddle it now, you should, because by march/april when you're grading, you're still going to have to puddle it or you're going to get big trench lines and then have to wheelbarrow in lots of dirt.
> 
> Use hotter glue than you normally would. Some guys even used the hot blue, but I never did.
> 
> You get a lot of kinks in poly pipe when it's cold, you have to be really careful laying it out and hooking up joints. I'm assuming you know the torch trick already.
> 
> It's not nearly as efficient as in reasonable weather. Figure an easy 30 to 50% loss in speed/increase in labor. If you could normally lay in 4 zones a day, figure on 2 a day, esp since you need stop early and backfill.
> 
> You (or someone) will forget to glue a joint. It will explode in march when you turn it on and it will make a huge freaking mess and you'll spend 1/2 a day digging it up and repairing it.
> 
> In my experience doing irrigation work in the winter, unless it really HAS to be done (store opening, permit sign off, whatever) it's not profitable to do it. It's worth putting in taps and backflows and clocks, but the actual pipes, zones, valves and wires end up costing more than it's worth in both labor and broken parts. Remember too that when ti's cold labor isn't moving as fast and you need bare hands to put pipe together. get everything ready, pull gloves off, do joint, put gloves back on, take gloves off and remove glue from hands, put gloves back on again, get out of hole, move to next joint. repeat until breaktime.
> 
> I'd do walls and similar stuff if you can in the winter (since after you set the base you can walk away when (not if) the weather changes)
> 
> Just my experience.


All great points. By no means is this my first rodeo, I have always just done the snow in the winter and waited till April or so to do the irrigation, but with the 50-60 degree temps, its really tempting to start irrigation. Plus, it's not like we are making money right now anyway!

Thanx for the input, I may just tell the client if they want the irrigation done during the winter it's going to be extra. It's a small rotor system with only 5 zones and 2 drip.

Have more busy work for tomorrow. Fabbed up some brackets to mount in the new trailer for hand tools, found some cubby style metal cabinets that i'm thinking would work perfect for irrigation fittings....

http://denver.craigslist.org/tls/4269640490.html


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1730247 said:


> All great points. By no means is this my first rodeo, I have always just done the snow in the winter and waited till April or so to do the irrigation, but with the 50-60 degree temps, its really tempting to start irrigation. Plus, it's not like we are making money right now anyway!
> 
> Thanx for the input, I may just tell the client if they want the irrigation done during the winter it's going to be extra. It's a small rotor system with only 5 zones and 2 drip.
> 
> Have more busy work for tomorrow. Fabbed up some brackets to mount in the new trailer for hand tools, found some cubby style metal cabinets that i'm thinking would work perfect for irrigation fittings....
> 
> http://denver.craigslist.org/tls/4269640490.html


The Cabinets will work great.Thumbs Up


----------



## ByDesign

BUFF;1730450 said:


> The Cabinets will work great.Thumbs Up


Good, because I just came back with two of them! BTW, if anyone else is looking for some, this guy has about 15-20 more cabinets all with different drawer & spacing combos. Really good quality, each unit weighs about 75 lbs, maybe a bit more. He is willing to negotiate a little as well.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1730513 said:


> Good, because I just came back with two of them! BTW, if anyone else is looking for some, this guy has about 15-20 more cabinets all with different drawer & spacing combos. Really good quality, each unit weighs about 75 lbs, maybe a bit more. He is willing to negotiate a little as well.


How far south are they, did you see any Iguana Taco signs?


----------



## ByDesign

BUFF;1730526 said:


> How far south are they, did you see any Iguana Taco signs?


LOL, not too far. Porker.


----------



## BPS#1

The NTACs are saying "a dusting to 3'' for tomorrow night.

NWS's long range forecast is saying the current weather pattern/jet stream could begin to shift some time next week.
Maybe we'll go back to winter weather in Jan instead of April temps in Jan.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BPS#1;1730882 said:


> The NTACs are saying "a dusting to 3'' for tomorrow night.
> 
> NWS's long range forecast is saying the current weather pattern/jet stream could begin to shift some time next week.
> Maybe we'll go back to winter weather in Jan instead of April temps in Jan.


I'm thoroughly enjoying our cold temps here, but a slight change of the jet stream to help you guys out would be fine with me. We need a break of a couple weeks, although a little birdie told me that wasn't going to happen.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1730890 said:


> I'm thoroughly enjoying our cold temps here, but a slight change of the jet stream to help you guys out would be fine with me. We need a break of a couple weeks, although a little birdie told me that wasn't going to happen.


Shorts and Tee shirts in January aren't such a bad thing to have on occasion.
We get it every year and it'll get back to winter and snow soon enough.

Little Birdie's are a PITA, it takes 3-4 to make a decent sandwich.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1730914 said:


> Shorts and Tee shirts in January aren't such a bad thing to have on occasion.
> We get it every year and it'll get back to winter and snow soon enough.
> 
> Little Birdie's are a PITA, it takes 3-4 to make a decent sandwich.


Because of the jet stream location we've been having at least 30 mph nearly ever day for over 2 weeks. 
Some days have been gusting over 70 mph.

This is beyond old.

I've got a tree to cut down but I am NOT going up in a bucket 50' when its gusting over 25 and 30.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I thought it was always windy in Wyoming? 

Chicken!

You do realize you can start at the bottom of the tree, don't you? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1730927 said:


> Because of the jet stream location we've been having at least 30 mph nearly ever day for over 2 weeks.
> Some days have been gusting over 70 mph.
> 
> This is beyond old.
> 
> I've got a tree to cut down but I am NOT going up in a bucket 50' when its gusting over 25 and 30.


Wind is good, no bugs or pollution.

Give the wind a chance to blow down the tree, it'll happen......


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1730939 said:


> I thought it was always windy in Wyoming?
> 
> Chicken!
> 
> You do realize you can start at the bottom of the tree, don't you? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Actually the wind doesn't blow in Wyoming.......Nebraska just really sucks that much.


----------



## BPS#1

Mark Oomkes;1730939 said:


> I thought it was always windy in Wyoming?
> 
> Chicken!
> 
> You do realize you can start at the bottom of the tree, don't you? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


The wind does blow a lot. Just 2 weeks with no break is getting to be a little much.

I could start at the bottom, only problem is its between two houses.



BUFF;1730941 said:


> Wind is good, no bugs or pollution.
> 
> Give the wind a chance to blow down the tree, it'll happen......


You got that right, I can see the mountains clearly behind your house.

Actually thats where this job started. Back on 1/3.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1730945 said:


> Actually the wind doesn't blow in Wyoming.......Nebraska just really sucks that much.


I understand, Michigan has the same problem with Ohio.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1730945 said:


> Actually the wind doesn't blow in Wyoming.......Nebraska just really sucks that much.


That too!


----------



## BUFF

Calling for 

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTHEAST AND NORTH CENTRAL
COLORADO.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT

A COLD FRONT WILL MOVE ACROSS THE AREA THIS AFTERNOON WITH SNOW
DEVELOPING THIS EVENING ALONG AND EAST OF THE FRONT RANGE. SNOW
AMOUNTS OVERNIGHT ARE EXPECTED TO BE BETWEEN 1 TO 2 INCHES OVER
THE PLAINS AND 2 TO 4 INCHES IN THE DENVER AREA AND IN THE FRONT
RANGE MOUNTAINS AND FOOTHILLS. ROADS WILL LIKELY BECOME ICY CAUSING
HAZARDOUS TRAVEL CONDITIONS. THE SNOW WILL DIMINISH FROM NORTH TO
SOUTH LATE TONIGHT.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...THURSDAY THROUGH TUESDAY

LINGERING LIGHT SNOW OR FLURRIES WILL COME TO AN END IN MOST
LOCATIONS THURSDAY MORNING....BUT ROADS WILL LIKELY BE ICY. ANY
ADDITIONAL SNOWFALL THURSDAY MORNING WILL BE LESS THAN AN INCH AND
MAINLY SOUTH OF INTERSTATE 70.

And the local Bimbo mentioned it'll be heavy after mid-night and Upslope in her fore-cast.....


----------



## BPS#1

WTF is up with issuing a severe weather alert for single digits and 1 to 3'' of snow?

This is not the midwest or the east coast.

I'm guessing its because we've hardly had winter in Jan the NTACs figured they better 
shock people into being prepared or some thing.

Started lightly snowing before dark. I'm headed for bed, grab a couple hrs sleep and 
then do what we do best.


----------



## ByDesign

Hmmm...we will see what happens. It's starting to smell like **** outside, which is usually a good indicator that snow is on the way. Dingbats keep changing their minds on what the totals are going to be here. 
I kinda hope it snow good and keeps cold for a few days, but I have a paver walkway starting next week, so I wouldn't mind 50-60 degree temps. That being said...I'll take the snow as well!


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1732657 said:


> WTF is up with issuing a severe weather alert for single digits and 1 to 3'' of snow?
> 
> This is not the midwest or the east coast.
> 
> I'm guessing its because we've hardly had winter in Jan the NTACs figured they better
> shock people into being prepared or some thing.
> 
> Started lightly snowing before dark. I'm headed for bed, grab a couple hrs sleep and
> then do what we do best.


You may be on to something they maybe feeling left out........

I'll be up @ 3a to see what's really happening....


----------



## BPS#1

Long range forecast says maybe Sunday night and maybe Tuesday next week.

Other than entertainment I'm not sure why they bother. They struggle mightily to 
figure out what its gonna do 2 hrs from now.


----------



## ByDesign

Lol, as im building out the new trailer and booking jobs to start next week...now they are saying we may start seeing snow? Sheesh. I'll take it. :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

I was hoping to get to Pawnee National Grasslands this weekend to scout for hides for Yote calling/blasting and buzz up to US 287 up to the Wyo/Co state line for the same thing.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Hey gun guys, I need your advice on something. I've got a guy that wants to make a trade and here is what he's offering. Could you guys tell me what you think the value of it is?

Smith & Wesson M&P 15T
New flash hider
Forward grip/bipod 
Weatherby flashlight with pressure switch
Maco Magwell grip
Tactical BAD lever
Magpul trigger guard
Magpul grip
Magpul stock
Troy rail system with Troy flip up sights
Aimpoint Comp ML2
Magpul sling

With the gun I get:
16 metal 30 rd mags
3 green 20 rd mags
2 42 rd pro mags
250 rnds of ammo

Thanks fellas!


----------



## ByDesign

cold_and_tired;1732737 said:


> Hey gun guys, I need your advice on something. I've got a guy that wants to make a trade and here is what he's offering. Could you guys tell me what you think the value of it is?
> 
> Smith & Wesson M&P 15T
> New flash hider
> Forward grip/bipod
> Weatherby flashlight with pressure switch
> Maco Magwell grip
> Tactical BAD lever
> Magpul trigger guard
> Magpul grip
> Magpul stock
> Troy rail system with Troy flip up sights
> Aimpoint Comp ML2
> Magpul sling
> 
> With the gun I get:
> 16 metal 30 rd mags
> 3 green 20 rd mags
> 2 42 rd pro mags
> 250 rnds of ammo
> 
> Thanks fellas!


2k +/- or so...really just depends on how bad you want it.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1732737 said:


> Hey gun guys, I need your advice on something. I've got a guy that wants to make a trade and here is what he's offering. Could you guys tell me what you think the value of it is?
> 
> Smith & Wesson M&P 15T
> New flash hider
> Forward grip/bipod
> Weatherby flashlight with pressure switch
> Maco Magwell grip
> Tactical BAD lever
> Magpul trigger guard
> Magpul grip
> Magpul stock
> Troy rail system with Troy flip up sights
> Aimpoint Comp ML2
> Magpul sling
> 
> With the gun I get:
> 16 metal 30 rd mags
> 3 green 20 rd mags
> 2 42 rd pro mags
> 250 rnds of ammo
> 
> Thanks fellas!


Hey Tanner:waving:

Rifle alone new runs about $950.00
Aimpoint new runs about $400.00
Magpul stuff and bling new runs about $400.00
Mags new run about $250.00 ($12.00 ea)
Ammo $125.00
Everything new was about $2150.00, depending on condition it's worth $1400-1600. 
Also AimPoints are way cool but if you want to do any long range shooting they suck 100yds+.
I assume it's going to be a "legal" xfer, also technically the mags can't be xfer'd

A little off topic but I'm putting together a hog trip in Texas this spring and hope to bring home the bacon...... going to try blasting one with my SW .44


----------



## cold_and_tired

Everything will be done absolutely legal. If the mags can't be transferred, so be it.

He's wanting to buy my Mustang but can't come up all the cash and wanted to use the gun to close the gap. We settled on $10,500 for the car and he has $8k in cash. I think I'll tell him he is about a grand shy.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## ByDesign

Dave where are you finding those prices?

I was figuring the rifle was more like 1,150 and the optics were closer to 575

*Snowing downtown now*


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1732789 said:


> Dave where are you finding those prices?
> 
> I was figuring the rifle was more like 1,150 and the optics were closer to 575
> 
> *Snowing downtown now*


GunBroker.Com for the rifle.
Optics Planet.com (Amazon)for the Glass

Tanner I think your gut is right when it comes to $1k short.
You can pick up a NIB rifle set up for 3/4MOA, good for 500yrds for about $1100, add $600 in glass, $100 mount

I'm running one of these http://www.rockriverarms.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_id=228 with a 20" barrel, Nikon Monarch 4X16X50 scope and nailing P-Dogs at 400yds (no wind), the gun is better than me....for now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BPS#1;1732657 said:


> WTF is up with issuing a severe weather alert for single digits and 1 to 3'' of snow?
> 
> This is not the midwest or the east coast.
> 
> I'm guessing its because we've hardly had winter in Jan the NTACs figured they better
> shock people into being prepared or some thing.
> 
> Started lightly snowing before dark. I'm headed for bed, grab a couple hrs sleep and
> then do what we do best.


Hey, watch it. There are midwest folks watching this thread that take umbrage to that kind of talk.

I have yet to figure out why a 1-3" snowstorm is even headlines much less worth some sort of BS weather advisory from the esteemed Nasty Weather Service in the months of Nov-Mar here in the Midwest. It's winter, it happens every year and anybody that needs some bureaucrat from the gubmint to warn them about snow or cold in winter months should be shipped to DC where they belong.

Take it back or else.


----------



## ByDesign

About 3"-4" of snow depending on what part of the city you are in, full pull for me.


----------



## BUFF

Got 2-3", not enough for the private roads but everything else go done.
Got a little wind going on that may drift in the private roads and if that's the case I do them too......payup


----------



## ByDesign

Looking to wrap my new trailer, anyone have a company they feel comfortable recommending? I have got a few quotes, but I think they sound $$$, but then again maybe i'm just cheap. BTW, better if it's in the metro area, but can make a commute to surrounding areas.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1733493 said:


> Looking to wrap my new trailer, anyone have a company they feel comfortable recommending? I have got a few quotes, but I think they sound $$$, but then again maybe i'm just cheap. BTW, better if it's in the metro area, but can make a commute to surrounding areas.


I have no idea, we don't roll that way in NoCo...lol


----------



## BPS#1

Mark Oomkes;1732848 said:


> Hey, watch it. There are midwest folks watching this thread that take umbrage to that kind of talk.
> 
> I have yet to figure out why a 1-3" snowstorm is even headlines much less worth some sort of BS weather advisory from the esteemed Nasty Weather Service in the months of Nov-Mar here in the Midwest. It's winter, it happens every year and anybody that needs some bureaucrat from the gubmint to warn them about snow or cold in winter months should be shipped to DC where they belong.
> 
> Take it back or else.


:laughing: :laughing:

I hear ya man, just that the weather and news talking heads give us so ammunition.
A storm will roll thru here and doesn't even merit a 12th page 1 sentence mention,
but by the time it crosses the Missouri river it suddenly turns into the end of the world.

I heard a talking head of some kind yesterday loosing their mind over -16 windchill.
Are you freaking kidding me?
We had -40 below wind chills in early Dec, I was helping a friend with Christmas tree sales.
-40 to -30 wind chill all day........... BUSIEST one day recorded in 3 seasons.


----------



## BPS#1

ByDesign;1733493 said:


> Looking to wrap my new trailer, anyone have a company they feel comfortable recommending? I have got a few quotes, but I think they sound $$$, but then again maybe i'm just cheap. BTW, better if it's in the metro area, but can make a commute to surrounding areas.


Sign Pro
Jessica
307 632 0320

If you want to compare north of the border.


----------



## BPS#1

Got almost 2''

Around here any more thats a full service route. 

3" triggers are calling wanting to be done because their neighbors did theirs.

A competitor/friend said one of his 2'' triggers dropped him 
after too many 1.5'' "storms" came and went and he didn't plow.
They needed "some one who can show up to do their job".


----------



## stang2244

Seems like the extended forecast has us with a few more chances for snow in the next week.

Picked these two trucks up over the past week. Should do us well next season for a lawn care and a landscape truck(and a plow or two for next winter!)


----------



## BPS#1

Nice Andy.

You kicking the competition's a__ and taking names?
Looks like your biz is growing.

Mind me asking what you had to give?


----------



## BPS#1

stang2244;1733658 said:


> Seems like the extended forecast has us with a few more chances for snow in the next week.


I'm glad to be seeing that. payup

Its encouraged me enough that I'm planning on cutting loose some of the stash and buying a used version.

http://www.turfcodirect.com/store/Aerators/TurnAer-XT5-P5958C16.aspx#


----------



## stang2244

These are more of an "out with the old, in with the new" type thing. Ill use my two older chevys as a backup and a fert/irrigation truck now. 

The one with the utility box was a fuzz over 6 and the other was a fuzz under 10.

You'll have to let me know about that aerator, I've heard good things about em. I use plugr currently but they tend to beat themselves to death!


----------



## BPS#1

stang2244;1733692 said:


> These are more of an "out with the old, in with the new" type thing. Ill use my two older chevys as a backup and a fert/irrigation truck now.
> 
> The one with the utility box was a fuzz over 6 and the other was a fuzz under 10.
> 
> You'll have to let me know about that aerator, I've heard good things about em. I use plugr currently but they tend to beat themselves to death!


Those don't seem like bad prices.

Will do, I've done a lot of research on line and they seem to be the cat's axx for aerators. 
Certainly far more expensive than the 100 yr old design ones.


----------



## ByDesign

BPS#1;1733652 said:


> Sign Pro
> Jessica
> 307 632 0320
> 
> If you want to compare north of the border.


I'll give her a call tomorrow. Im getting prices here ranging $2,800-$3,400. Thats a huge chunk of change, but I think it would be one of the best ways to advertise. Figure even if it lasts 3 years...maybe worth it.


----------



## stang2244

Another company you could price for wraps is James with Paramount Printing. His number is 3032802753, they're at 120th/I25.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BPS#1;1733648 said:


> :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> I hear ya man, just that the weather and news talking heads give us so ammunition.
> A storm will roll thru here and doesn't even merit a 12th page 1 sentence mention,
> but by the time it crosses the Missouri river it suddenly turns into the end of the world.
> 
> I heard a talking head of some kind yesterday loosing their mind over -16 windchill.
> Are you freaking kidding me?
> We had -40 below wind chills in early Dec, I was helping a friend with Christmas tree sales.
> -40 to -30 wind chill all day........... BUSIEST one day recorded in 3 seasons.


I know, and completely agree. It's been getting chilly the last few days. Highs in the low teens with a bit of a breeze.

I realize I am not quite normal, but my body can acclimatize to cold far better than heat and humidity. I broke down and wore a coat a couple weeks ago when the wind chill was around -20, but I have yet to break out the long undies. Carhartts for a day when I was outside most of the day one of those days, but still, it's just getting nice out.

We now have a Winter Storm Warning for up to 4" and a bunch of wind. Gusts 30-40 MPH or something. OK, we don't have those kinds of conditions normally, but a Winter Storm Warning? What a joke. Next we're going to have tornado warnings for wind gusts above 50 MPH.


----------



## BUFF

Check out the extendomatic fore-cast for Longmont........

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=80503

Snow Monday, snow Wednesday through the following Tuesday, yeah right.Thumbs Up


----------



## ByDesign

BUFF;1734239 said:


> Check out the extendomatic fore-cast for Longmont........
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=80503
> 
> Snow Monday, snow Wednesday through the following Tuesday, yeah right.Thumbs Up


It's obvious they are taking full advantage of the recreational marijuana sales.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1734389 said:


> It's obvious they are taking full advantage of the recreational marijuana sales.


Yeah man......:laughing::laughing:


----------



## MK97

Colorado weather, just as bipolar as the people...

This last one was a beat the clock scenario. I've seen Monday is supposed to be 3"-4" and then temps start to climb up again. What was being smoked to predict nearly a week of snow? Don't get me wrong, I would take it, just goes against every other weather monkey...so far.


----------



## ByDesign

Looking pretty good again for Sunday night-Tuesday...


----------



## AugustArborists

Gotta love the WY wind. Maybe an inch or two tomorrow afternoon/night.


----------



## BPS#1

Brings new meaning to "batten down the hatches".



> US National Weather Service Cheyenne Wyoming
> For those planning your upcoming work week, we have some very unsettled weather ahead. First, we have a front set to move into the area Sunday afternoon and evening, bringing some light snow to the east slopes of the Laramie Range and here at Cheyenne. Accumulations of 1-3 inches are possible Sunday night into Monday for the east slopes and quite possibly here at Cheyenne. Laramie could see 1-2 inches out of this system as well, with up to 6 inches in the Snowy and Sierra Madre Ranges. Of more significance will be the very cold temperatures behind the front Sunday night through Monday night. Lows Monday morning will be in the low single digits down here near Cheyenne and Laramie, with below zero lows for Douglas, Lusk and the northern Panhandle. Wind chill temperatures will be well below zero area wide. Highs Monday will be in the low to mid teens. Another front approaches western Wyoming Wednesday, which could create a widespread high wind event Wednesday for southeast Wyoming. By the end of the week, *this front is forecast to stall somewhere near the Wyoming/Colorado state line and could bring significant snow accumulations to the area Thursday into Friday.* Stay tuned to the weather forecast this week as the weather is going to be quite active.


Please let it happen, I need the money.


----------



## BUFF

AugustArborists;1735733 said:


> Gotta love the WY wind. Maybe an inch or two tomorrow afternoon/night.


A little breezy eh........:laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

AugustArborists;1735733 said:


> Gotta love the WY wind. Maybe an inch or two tomorrow afternoon/night.


Dang, what do they call a tornado? lol


----------



## rob_cook2001

Damn the wind was cold this afternoon... Being sick doesn't help!


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1736985 said:


> Damn the wind was cold this afternoon... Being sick doesn't help!


Didn't have much wind most of the day, it did pick up around 4:30 and man did the temps drop, 25* in about 45min.

Not sure what to anticipate snow wise, it appears the system is running a few hours late.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Time for a nap.. check at 10:30


----------



## BPS#1

So little action here my first check isn't until 1


----------



## ByDesign

Drinking a few queer beers watching it lightly snow here, the wind is the real problem right now! Local gypsies are saying 3"-6" here, ill bet we get about 2".

*Edit* 17 mins later and they are saying less than 1/2".


----------



## BUFF

Maybe 3/4" in my area, barely snowing and I'm calling it a BUST:realmad:


----------



## BPS#1

I got out of bed for this???

It is picking up now tho.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1737296 said:


> I got out of bed for this???
> 
> It is picking up now tho.


The supervisor probably had enough of you and kicked your @$$ out of bed.....:laughing:

They claim it's going to snow all day with a couple inches.....


----------



## rob_cook2001

I have been sitting down at my lots for 3 hours.... Finally starting to stick. Pretty weak storm if you ask me.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1737334 said:


> I have been sitting down at my lots for 3 hours.... Finally starting to stick. Pretty weak storm if you ask me.


A little board?


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1737298 said:


> The supervisor probably had enough of you and kicked your @$$ out of bed.....:laughing:
> 
> They claim it's going to snow all day with a couple inches.....


She'd have to wake up to do that

Yeah we just hit 2" now


----------



## BUFF

It's defiantly picked up, got about 1.5".


----------



## MK97

Picked up a lot up here in Ft. Collins. Little over 3" currently.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1737447 said:


> Little over 3" currently.


:waving:


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1737447 said:


> Picked up a lot up here in Ft. Collins. Little over 3" currently.


Around that here too.

For snow that is.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1737454 said:


> For snow that is.


:laughing:


----------



## ByDesign

Clear here.


----------



## MK97

You're in the Denver area, correct?


----------



## BUFF

Radar show the system just north of Denver to just north of Cheyenne.
guess the southern guys aren't getting any.


----------



## ByDesign

Yup, heading out do go do a landscape bid.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1737462 said:


> :laughing:


I know how you think.
I knew I had to spell it out for you so your mind didn't wander off unsupervised.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1737527 said:


> I know how you think.
> I knew I had to spell it out for you so your mind didn't wander off unsupervised.


You make it sound like I have self-control or ADD issues......


----------



## BUFF

After it snowing lightly all day with some melt off it finally hit some of my triggers. Defiantly more snow north of Longmont and I have about 3.5" at home. Snowing pretty good now and I should get a full push in the morning.

Forecast shows another 3" tonight and snow 5 out of the next 7 days.

I'm down to about 1/2 skid of melt and on the fence about getting another tomorrow.


----------



## BPS#1

Working on my third pallet.

But this dang sno plow doesn't seem to be working much any more.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1738042 said:


> Working on my third pallet.
> 
> But this dang sno plow doesn't seem to be working much any more.


You get down below zero it's not as effective but still better than most bagged especially for its cost.


----------



## ByDesign

Im down to about 1/2 pallet or so, no room to store another pallet. However, since winter has yet to really do anything, Im hoping this second half will be a better producer. 

It looks like its prob done for Denver, 2" triggers are hit and will prob go out around 10-11.


----------



## BUFF

Picked up another 2" last night and got another push in the morning....:bluebounc


----------



## stang2244

Barely got 1-2" outta that storm but was able to hit it all once. That thing really dragged out for the amount of accumulation we got.


----------



## BUFF

Defiantly more north of Longmont, 4-5" of super dry fluffy snow.

BTW the 36" Snow Plow shovel kicks @$$ in this fluff.


----------



## ByDesign

I was able to get about 1/2 of my accounts done, the 48" shovel was the ticket for this little stuff. Was flying thru sidewalks!! Back to landscaping tomorrow!


----------



## rob_cook2001

Didn't get much in Thornton but plowed my ass off in Greeley, fortcollins and Loveland... I have used 9 pallets of mag this season.


----------



## BPS#1

ByDesign;1738938 said:


> I was able to get about 1/2 of my accounts done, the 48" shovel was the ticket for this little stuff. Was flying thru sidewalks!! Back to landscaping tomorrow!


Backpack blower works good for powder.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1738959 said:


> Didn't get much in Thornton but plowed my ass off in Greeley, fortcollins and Loveland... I have used 9 pallets of mag this season.


Sounds like you racked up some miles with all that traveling....
9 skids.........doing retail you play in a different arena and it's not a place for me.

So around sunrise I'm shoveling at a church that sits on about 5acres on the fringe of town. Out of the corner of my eye I see a guy (of color) with a back pack standing in the sidewalk that leads to the building just looking at me, just looking at him I knew he had no business being there and their wasn't a car to be seen. As soon as I saw him I unbuttoned my jacket for easy Sig access, as I kept shoveling I was getting further from him and my truck which was running. About 5-6minutes later he starts walking towards ****** and I turn around to start walking back to the truck. He just wondered off and headed down the road. When I shoveled the walk he was standing on I noticed his foot prints along the side of the building. Near as I can figure he found a place to sleep out of the direct line of the weather.
Kind of freaking IMO but very happy to have the right tool on my side.


----------



## ByDesign

BPS#1;1738963 said:


> Backpack blower works good for powder.


I have been using the blower as well, but in some of the areas surrounded by homes it's not cool to be using the BR600 at that hour.



BUFF;1739016 said:


> Kind of freaking IMO but very happy to have the right tool on my side.


Prob a smart idea, I have thought more and more about it during plowing.


----------



## BPS#1

ByDesign;1739372 said:


> I have been using the blower as well, but in some of the areas surrounded by homes it's not cool to be using the BR600 at that hour.
> 
> Prob a smart idea, I have thought more and more about it during plowing.


I blow it any way, 
Echo PB770. Can't be any worse than emergency sirens and city plow trucks rumbling by.

I carry as well. For several reasons. One is because we can do that in WY. And pissing off the gun grabbers is a bonus.
And you never know. Kinda like carrying a shovel on the truck. 
Hope to not need it but you never know.


----------



## BUFF

bps#1;1739385 said:


> i blow it any way


omg............


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1739445 said:


> omg............





BPS#1;1737527 said:


> I know how you think.
> I knew I had to spell it out for you so your mind didn't wander off unsupervised.


I called it yesterday already.

Dang, I AM THAT GOOD.


----------



## BPS#1

NWS says the mountains could see up to 25'' by the end of the week. 

No forecast yet for non mountains, other than "significant accumulations possible"


----------



## BUFF

North mountains calling for 2ft plus, I'm sure the Snowy's will get that and then some.

So what's the plan for the Pro-Green show?


----------



## BPS#1

Meet you at Berthoud, go to show. Go to Bubba Gumps for lunch, go home fat and happy.

lol


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1739462 said:


> Meet you at Berthoud, go to show. Go to Bubba Gumps for lunch, go home fat and happy.
> 
> lol


Ok, just got figure out a day that works weather wise then.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1739467 said:


> Ok, just got figure out a day that works weather wise then.


We'll have to wait until closer to the week so we can employ the NTAC's method of choice. 
Looking out the window.......


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1739471 said:


> We'll have to wait until closer to the week so we can employ the NTAC's method of choice.
> Looking out the window.......


No $h!t......


----------



## LoneCowboy

ByDesign;1739372 said:


> I have been using the blower as well, but in some of the areas surrounded by homes it's not cool to be using the BR600 at that hour.


efff 'em
they should be getting up early anyway, the roads are going to suck and they should get an early start
you should charge extra for the wake up call, like a hotel. xysport


----------



## rob_cook2001

David, I already have 7k miles on the new truck!!


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1739960 said:


> David, I already have 7k miles on the new truck!!


I put about 8k on ****** a year..... you're going to wear that thing out and hope you make good bank doing so.Thumbs Up


----------



## BPS#1

We've been gifted with a named winter storm. 
Winter storm Maximus is headed our way.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1740032 said:


> We've been gifted with a named winter storm.
> Winter storm Maximus is headed our way.


Let's hope it's not a Painimus Maximius......


----------



## BPS#1

LoneCowboy;1739957 said:


> efff 'em
> they should be getting up early anyway, the roads are going to suck and they should get an early start
> you should charge extra for the wake up call, like a hotel. xysport


Thumbs Up Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


----------



## stang2244

They are really playin with the forecast. Starting to look a bit more significant compared to what they were showing this morning.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1740038 said:


> Let's hope it's not a Painimus Maximius......


They finally gave us an accumulation prediction, 5-10" By friday.


----------



## BPS#1

stang2244;1740174 said:


> They are really playin with the forecast. Starting to look a bit more significant compared to what they were showing this morning.


Until this afternoon we weren't getting a prediction, just a 50/50 chance. But depending on storm track it could be significant accumulation.

Time will tell how close they come. 
The last month with all the 1-3s we've been getting they've been pretty close to right.


----------



## BUFF

My prediction is weather will happen and we'll react accordingly.....yes you can take that to the bank.:laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1740221 said:


> My prediction is weather will happen and we'll react accordingly.....yes you can take that to the bank.:laughing:


Yup, we'll look out the window or at the DOT web cams and deal with what we see. 
100% chance of that happening.


----------



## ByDesign

BUFF;1740221 said:


> My prediction is weather will happen and we'll react accordingly.....yes you can take that to the bank.:laughing:


Local gypsies are now saying 4"-8" in town....bullchit.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1740292 said:


> Local gypsies are now saying 4"-8" in town....bullchit.


I've been avoiding local TV due to all the Bronco's hoopla.
WU is say a 20% chance tonight and 80% tomorrow starting around 11a and snow through Friday into early Sat.
They're only showing accumulations of 4-8" for tomorrow, I guess they don't have the sack for predicting accumulations more than 24hrs out.


----------



## MK97

Looks like it's shaping up to be a decent system. 

This is good to see, since I'm looking at buying a new truck. Couple good storms and I can afford to replace all the emissions systems with better components after they "fall off". They seem to always fall off on my Fords...


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1740488 said:


> Looks like it's shaping up to be a decent system.
> 
> This is good to see, since I'm looking at buying a new truck. Couple good storms and I can afford to replace all the emissions systems with better components after they "fall off". They seem to always fall off on my Fords...


 Thumbs Up


----------



## BPS#1

NTACs explaining why their job is soooooooo difficult.

http://www.kgwn.tv/story/24344252/why-is-forecasting-snow-difficult


----------



## BPS#1

Already snowing here at 2:30am.

NWS says.......


> MODELS CONTINUE TO SLOWLY TREND UPWARD WITH SNOW AMOUNTS ACROSS
> THE AREA THURSDAY AND THURSDAY NIGHT. WINTER STORM WATCH WILL
> LIKELY BE UPGRADED TO A WARNING AND SNOW AMOUNTS WILL LIKELY NEED
> TO BE BUMPED UP...ESPECIALLY ALONG THE COLORADO/WYOMING BORDER.
> COULD EASILY SEE 8 TO 10 INCHES IN CHEYENNE IF NOT MORE.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Buff, a little fun fact for you.

Yesterday we had 75% of possible sunshine, the most for the month of January. 17.4% since the beginning of Dec. 

Oh, and 48 out of 60 days with measurable precip. 

I'm tired.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Mark, I bet you are tired!!


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1741017 said:


> Buff, a little fun fact for you.
> 
> Yesterday we had 75% of possible sunshine


That's a different way to look at ......:laughing:


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1740838 said:


> Already snowing here at 2:30am.
> 
> NWS says.......


Looking at the Wyo-DOT web cams it seems you guys just got a skiff .

Nothing down my way last light, pretty warm, no wind and thick cloud cover.

They're showing my area in the 8-12" range. and it starting mid-late afternoon........... like they really know:laughing:


----------



## rob_cook2001

Come on David, they are trying really hard haha


----------



## Mark Oomkes

rob_cook2001;1741167 said:


> Mark, I bet you are tired!!


Possibly the understatement of the year.

Buff may be seeing snow piles when he arrives in May.

Snow tonight, Saturday, possibly a break over the weekend. We might just be able to get caught up on moving snow. Never mind maintenance or repairing the minor stuff that needs to be done before its major. But as long as its functioning, we hold off.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1741219 said:


> Come on David, they are trying really hard haha


Geez you make I sound like I'm being critical of the fodder they sling.......



Mark Oomkes;1741253 said:


> Possibly the understatement of the year.
> 
> Buff may be seeing snow piles when he arrives in May.
> 
> Snow tonight, Saturday, possibly a break over the weekend. We might just be able to get caught up on moving snow. Never mind maintenance or repairing the minor stuff that needs to be done before its major. But as long as its functioning, we hold off.


The folk I know in Greenville said they've been getting hammered with near record amounts with next to no melt off.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1741197 said:


> Looking at the Wyo-DOT web cams it seems you guys just got a skiff .
> 
> Nothing down my way last light, pretty warm, no wind and thick cloud cover.
> 
> They're showing my area in the 8-12" range. and it starting mid-late afternoon........... like they really know:laughing:


Yeah it didn't last long after I posted that, the ground was warm enough it mostly melted.

They're still saying 5 to 10 for us, but who the heck knows?

Mark I couldn't deal with that much snow. Mainly because my customer list is way too long.
We tend to get snows that only last one day or maybe two (OCCASIONALLY more). 
I'm out for 20 or so hours and then done. 
A guy couldn't do that day after day after all month and survive.

If we got that much regular snow I'd have to really cut down my customer list ...... or try to hire reliable help.
Thats hard to find.


----------



## BPS#1

So far winter storm Maximus is turning into winter storm Phantom. 
Aka in your dreams. 


Just wow!


----------



## LoneCowboy

NWS aka NTAC's say 100% chance of snow tonight, 6-10 inches
so, 100% means 100%, right??????

i ain't holding my breath. Watching these NTAC's (which I love, I even told my wife what it meant and she died and said it's perfect) makes me so happy I've stopped.

no wait, it just changed, went up again.
4:17pm

Tonight Snow. Low around 17. East northeast wind 5 to 11 mph, with gusts as high as 17 mph. *Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 7 to 11 inches possible. *


----------



## BUFF

Started to snow at my place around 5:00 and it was 40*
Picked up driveway this afternoon, just pushing and no shoveling....easy money


----------



## MK97

Started showing here within the hour, not much on the ground but picking up. Probably head out in a few hours to start the gauntlet.


----------



## BPS#1

Weather guessers are saying the storm moved south. 

We've been cut back to 3-5''.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1741703 said:


> Weather guessers are saying the storm moved south.
> 
> We've been cut back to 3-5''.


A slight change for me, still calling for 8".


----------



## MK97

Still calling for the same around here. Will be the first night I break out the GoPro, so might have some decent entertainment tomorrow.


----------



## jpell

It is snowing up here in Fort Collins, looks like a inch and a half on the glass table out back, maybe a half sticking to the roads. It is still coming down here, hope this is a good big storm.


----------



## BUFF

jpell;1741735 said:


> It is snowing up here in Fort Collins, looks like a inch and a half on the glass table out back, maybe a half sticking to the roads. It is still coming down here, hope this is a good big storm.


Hey newbie hope you have a warped sense of humor.......:laughing:
Seems like the guys from NoCo are out numbering the Denver guys which means lunches can move north.Thumbs Up 
Also beware of BPS1, he has anger management problems.


----------



## MK97

Hey now, I've been told I have anger management issues too. The issue was too many stupid people around me, been fine since fixing this issue...


----------



## jpell

BUFF;1741742 said:


> Hey newbie hope you have a warped sense of humor.......:laughing:
> Seems like the guys from NoCo are out numbering the Denver guys which means lunches can move north.Thumbs Up
> Also beware of BPS1, he has anger management problems.


Thanks for the heads up, ha. And my humor is definitely warped. Im hoping we get a big one out of the cell, I am getting sick of these little 1-3" storms.


----------



## BUFF

jpell;1741746 said:


> Thanks for the heads up, ha. And my humor is definitely warped. Im hoping we get a big one out of the cell, I am getting sick of these little 1-3" storms.


I'll take a 1-3" over a mega dump anytime, less wear and tear, less fuel and less time to make the rounds. Sure my rates go up the deeper it gets but so does expenses and time involved.

Heading out at 2:30a so time to catch some zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz's


----------



## jpell

Ya, time for some rest, could be a long evening.


----------



## ByDesign

All we have is wet streets, at this rate I wont be doing anything!


----------



## jpell

Where are you at?


----------



## ByDesign

Downtown..


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1741745 said:


> Hey now, I've been told I have anger management issues too. The issue was too many stupid people around me, been fine since fixing this issue...


Thumbs Up

..


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1741742 said:


> Hey newbie hope you have a warped sense of humor.......:laughing:
> Seems like the guys from NoCo are out numbering the Denver guys which means lunches can move north.Thumbs Up
> Also beware of BPS1, he has anger management problems.


I'm sure Andy will survive driving farther than 5 minutes to lunch.


----------



## LoneCowboy

lying sacks of ***** NTAC's
Remember the forecast I quoted 13 hours ago (7-11 inches)?

yeah, well it's done snowing and I've got maybe 3 inches (more like 2) and a clear blue sky

they don't have a ******* clue.


----------



## LoneCowboy

ok, it's like 3-4 inches
but it is heavy as *****, icy underneath
I shoveled about 20 feet and went "F that and went and got the snowblower"

but it ain't no 7-11 inches


----------



## stang2244

Man oh man.... Ended up with about 3" on top of an inch and a half of cement. Never had so many calls from resi customers asking if we were coming by. People don't understand how long this **** takes to move. Picked up a toro single stage blower for my guys and dusted off my old single stage so they've got two running and man did that speed things up. Now we just need 2" of fluffy stuff tonight to make up for the pain in the ass that today was,. And although it sounds like I'm *****ing, I'm actually very happy with this month. The best January I can remember!!! Hell, this will be the best snow month on record for me


----------



## BUFF

Had 6-7" up by my place and 5-6" in Niwot, all had a 1" of slush and really heavy to push. In 11hrs I sucked down 23gallons of gas.


----------



## BPS#1

stang2244;1742398 said:


> Man oh man.... Ended up with about 3" on top of an inch and a half of cement. Never had so many calls from resi customers asking if we were coming by. People don't understand how long this **** takes to move. Picked up a toro single stage blower for my guys and dusted off my old single stage so they've got two running and man did that speed things up. Now we just need 2" of fluffy stuff tonight to make up for the pain in the ass that today was,. And although it sounds like I'm *****ing, I'm actually very happy with this month. The best January I can remember!!! Hell, this will be the best snow month on record for me


This is a good Jan for me as well. 
Not as good as a month of lawn mowing but its not bad. 
I was plowing on new years day. I was hoping that would be a good start to the year. 
So far so good.

If you get a chance check out the Ariens PathPro 208cc engine. 
I got one from Dave's brother from another mother in FTC.
Its a snow blowin sumbuck. Eats thru even the junk on the sidewalks the city NTACs plow up. 
We all know that is like moving lead.
Make sure to get the 208cc engine. They have a smaller one and a little cheaper priced.
But for this sort of snow you want all you can get.

Brian mentioned some thing about a wake up alarm. 
This will definitely do that when the governor opens up blowing that heavy stuff.

I roasted a solenoid on the plow. It started popping a fuse this morning. 
I couldn't find the problem so I put in a bigger fuse. Big no no I know.
When it started smoking I could find the problem. :laughing:
$60 bux later and I'm rollin again.


----------



## BUFF

Calling for another 1-3" tonight and it's snowing at my place.

A few pics from today.


----------



## MK97

Went out at 2300 last night and got a lot of good pushes in. Became a headache though around 0500 when the mouth breathers started getting up and on the roads. Seemed like every mile I saw someone in a ditch or wreck.


----------



## ByDesign

I was able to get a full pull in, was about 3"-4" of slushy crap. Been snowing for the last few hrs, prob get a small push in tonight.


----------



## BPS#1

The weather guessers say we could see another 1-3 by noon tomorrow.


----------



## BUFF

Picked another >2" at home, heading out with the boy after he gets some fuel in him.......:laughing:


----------



## BUFF

3-3.5" of fluff in Niwot, easy money compared to yesterday.
I got the boy with me and stopped for Chicken Fried Steak and eggs to fuel him up.....lol


----------



## stang2244

Yesir, 3-4" of fluff. Nice and easy!!! That breakfast sounds tasty right now.


----------



## unit28

the wyo bronc buster on sat pic? wt heck


----------



## LoneCowboy

So, was at the gym today which is in a big industrial/office park and I've noticed the same company has all the buidlings. Today they were late and they were doing all the lots with one truck doing the edges and a big L120 Volvo loader with like a 14' box on it. Holy ***** was it fast. Took them maybe 15-20 minutes to do the whole lot. I would expect a truck alone to take an hour or so. And a big snow like yesterday would have taken forever in a truck, I don't expect it changed the times much on this big loader. It was pretty cool. You guys should upgrade, I'll drive for you.


----------



## BUFF

unit28;1743249 said:


> the wyo bronc buster on sat pic? wt heck


With a squint of an eye I see it...... So what does a guy from Loonie Land know about the Wyo Cowboy?



LoneCowboy;1743300 said:


> So, was at the gym today which is in a big industrial/office park and I've noticed the same company has all the buidlings. Today they were late and they were doing all the lots with one truck doing the edges and a big L120 Volvo loader with like a 14' box on it. Holy ***** was it fast. Took them maybe 15-20 minutes to do the whole lot. I would expect a truck alone to take an hour or so. And a big snow like yesterday would have taken forever in a truck, I don't expect it changed the times much on this big loader. It was pretty cool. You guys should upgrade, I'll drive for you.


Oh no, you got out....... remember and you're the clown giving us crap about the weather uncertainty.......:laughing:


----------



## ByDesign

Was able to get a little work in, got a few cold calls as well. Turned out to be a decent little system. Let hope this next one on Tuesday come to fruition.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1743434 said:


> Was able to get a little work in, got a few cold calls as well. Turned out to be a decent little system. Let hope this next one on Tuesday come to fruition.


Good to see you got something to play with.
I was out for about 6hrs this am and will probably go out tomorrow if it continues to snow, you have to love 1" triggers.payup

Tried to get more Snow Plow de-icer this afternoon but my source in FoCo is out. He said it's on order and just waiting for the truck to show up. I have 10bags and hope JDL has some when I call Monday, otherwise I'm going to have to use something else.


----------



## unit28

BUFF;1743424 said:


> With a squint of an eye I see it...... So what does a guy from Loonie Land know about the Wyo Cowboy?


Myself,
I live in minnesota

But mom is from Robertson {Bridger Valley}
family history goes waaay back.

family I know are haley, murray, hickey, roitz, slagausky, hopkinson

Grandpa murray was about 5 when his family relocated from Elk Mountain to Robertson in a wagon, that's mother's step dad

Her real dad was Ermon Haley. I can still remember when he died in 72, we went to wind river reservation and I got to sit in on reading his last will
Going on the reserv was interesting.

Had a cousin on hopkinson side who got to test the chair out.
He's not around to tell how well it worked.

Every vacation we took to Robertson was a blast.
But as I got older going into the Wasatch timbers you could see how the atv's were starting to tear up everything. Was sad to see.

Granpa Murray was head watermaster, a CO, a deputy and a school bus driverat one time or another. 
Mostly ranched though. One vacatione one time, we were there when he sold his last herd of cattle, after that he went into owning thourobreds. He passed away a few years later about 85 I think.
McCain was there at his funeral. Wyo Downs also didn't last to long after that I guess. He did everything straight up. I gues he watched flood gates coming from Blacks Fork or Smiths And pretty sure he had the keys to the Davis Ditch gates.
Rode those ditches on Ol' Brownie, who would only let grandpa up from the right side. I do remember him not liking bever dams to well.

If I had my druthers, I guarantee I'd ruther be in Wyo myself.


----------



## BUFF

unit28;1743476 said:


> Myself,
> I live in minnesota
> 
> But mom is from Robertson {Bridger Valley}
> family history goes waaay back.
> 
> family I know are haley, murray, hickey, roitz, slagausky, hopkinson
> 
> Grandpa murray was about 5 when his family relocated from Elk Mountain to Robertson in a wagon, that's mother's step dad
> 
> Her real dad was Ermon Haley. I can still remember when he died in 72, we went to wind river reservation and I got to sit in on reading his last will
> Going on the reserv was interesting.
> 
> Had a cousin on hopkinson side who got to test the chair out.
> He's not around to tell how well it worked.
> 
> Every vacation we took to Robertson was a blast.
> But as I got older going into the Wasatch timbers you could see how the atv's were starting to tear up everything. Was sad to see.
> 
> Granpa Murray was head watermaster, a CO, a deputy and a school bus driverat one time or another.
> Mostly ranched though. One vacatione one time, we were there when he sold his last herd of cattle, after that he went into owning thourobreds. He passed away a few years later about 85 I think.
> McCain was there at his funeral. Wyo Downs also didn't last to long after that I guess. He did everything straight up. I gues he watched flood gates coming from Blacks Fork or Smiths And pretty sure he had the keys to the Davis Ditch gates.
> Rode those ditches on Ol' Brownie, who would only let grandpa up from the right side. I do remember him not liking bever dams to well.
> 
> If I had my druthers, I guarantee I'd ruther be in Wyo myself.


No kidding......... My wife's family is all over Wyo, Great Grandma from Lyman, Grandpa from Lander (grew up on the res), Uncles family homesteaded around Elk Mountain/Saratoga. Her other side of the family homesteaded in Albin on the eastside and we were going to move to Evanston back in '97 but job opportunity didn't pan out. 
Heck for as small as Wyo is you be a relation of my wife.


----------



## ByDesign

BUFF;1743463 said:


> Good to see you got something to play with.
> I was out for about 6hrs this am and will probably go out tomorrow if it continues to snow, you have to love 1" triggers.payup
> 
> Tried to get more Snow Plow de-icer this afternoon but my source in FoCo is out. He said it's on order and just waiting for the truck to show up. I have 10bags and hope JDL has some when I call Monday, otherwise I'm going to have to use something else.


I think i'm sitting on about 10ish bags as well. Was going to make a call Monday. Dave, would you like me to try and source some for you as well?


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1743537 said:


> I think i'm sitting on about 10ish bags as well. Was going to make a call Monday. Dave, would you like me to try and source some for you as well?


Sure, if you don't mind. 
There's a JDL in Loveland and another in Erie (?), plus CPS in Longmont and another in North Glenn that I plan to call Monday. Between the 2 of us we should find something.


----------



## stang2244

I picked up a pallet Wednesday at JDL in Broomfield. They've got a bunch there.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1743583 said:


> I picked up a pallet Wednesday at JDL in Broomfield. They've got a bunch there.


Sweet, how much for a skid?
Can you give me the name of the person you deal with?
thx


----------



## stang2244

Jared or Jen can take care of ya. It was like 369 (7.55 a bag). Not the cheapest price there is but they've got a bunch.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1743635 said:


> Jared or Jen can take care of ya. It was like 369 (7.55 a bag). Not the cheapest price there is but they've got a bunch.


Thx a bunchThumbs Up
That's not too bad of a price, my last skid was $374.00 w/tax


----------



## rob_cook2001

It was a good storm! Worked my butt off. On my kingsoopers in Thornton we used 85 bags!!!


----------



## LoneCowboy

BUFF;1743561 said:


> Sure, if you don't mind.
> There's a JDL in Loveland and another in Erie (?), plus CPS in Longmont and another in North Glenn that I plan to call Monday. Between the 2 of us we should find something.


midwest materials (longmont) used to carry bagged stuff too if CPS and JDL are out.


----------



## fairrpe86

DBC carries it as well.


----------



## BPS#1

fairrpe86;1744352 said:


> DBC carries it as well.


What are they pushing?

CPS uses Sno Plow and another mag chloride product.
The Sno Plow hasn't seemed to work very good for me all year. 
Mag chloride does work but is damned expensive.

This stuff http://ibgmagic.com/ is supposed to be the cats magic.
The company had a booth at the GIE EXPO. The only problem with their product
is they are not cheap ($9 a bag plus shipping) and they ONLY sell it in full semi load quantities.

But for the way Sno Plow is working or should I say not working I need another product that 
does work to the satisfaction of my customers.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1745375 said:


> What are they pushing?
> 
> CPS uses Sno Plow and another mag chloride product.
> The Sno Plow hasn't seemed to work very good for me all year.
> Mag chloride does work but is damned expensive.
> 
> This stuff http://ibgmagic.com/ is supposed to be the cats magic.
> The company had a booth at the GIE EXPO. The only problem with their product
> is they are not cheap ($9 a bag plus shipping) and they ONLY sell it in full semi load quantities.
> 
> But for the way Sno Plow is working or should I say not working I need another product that
> does work to the satisfaction of my customers.


JDL in Broomfield is getting me a skid of SP from another Denver store this morning @$7.55 a 50#bag.

I haven't had any issue's with SP this year, when it's sub zero I lay down a little heavier but I always get a good melt. Could you not be applying enough?

That IBG stuff looks good but no available locally, so that's off the table.....


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1745382 said:


> I haven't had any issue's with SP this year, when it's sub zero I lay down a little heavier but I always get a good melt. Could you not be applying enough?
> 
> That IBG stuff looks good but no available locally, so that's off the table.....


If I up the dosage by nearly double I can achieve the same results as last year on the same piece of real estate.

That IBG stuff if we could get a sample to try possibly among all of us float a truck load.

Its looking like I'll go thru 5 pallets at just one customers this season. 
Sounds like Rob uses a lot as well. Getting every one together for it might be a challenge tho.

I guess I'll just keep using the mag chloride for now when I have to have results.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1745402 said:


> If I up the dosage by nearly double I can achieve the same results as last year on the same piece of real estate.
> 
> That IBG stuff if we could get a sample to try possibly among all of us float a truck load.
> 
> Its looking like I'll go thru 5 pallets at just one customers this season.
> Sounds like Rob uses a lot as well. Getting every one together for it might be a challenge tho.
> 
> I guess I'll just keep using the mag chloride for now when I have to have results.


I sent Morgro the makers of Snow Plow and Cal-Melt a email this morning to see if they sell semi loads direct to contractors and an idea of cost delivered.

My thought is 24 skids of a mixed load (SP, CM) would go pretty quick between you, Robert, Andy, Mike and myself. If we could save $1.50 a bag it'd be worth while.

When I hear back from them I'll PM the answer.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1745440 said:


> I sent Morgro the makers of Snow Plow and Cal-Melt a email this morning to see if they sell semi loads direct to contractors and an idea of cost delivered.
> 
> My thought is 24 skids of a mixed load (SP, CM) would go pretty quick between you, Robert, Andy, Mike and myself. If we could save $1.50 a bag it'd be worth while.
> 
> When I hear back from them I'll PM the answer.


Sounds good.

I'm betting the mark up is more than $1.50 a bag too.
Have our own little coop and save money.


----------



## BPS#1

In looking at their available products if we end up going that route I'm down with trying a skid of some of their other products too.

http://morgro.com/content/?page=IFP


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1745449 said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> I'm betting the mark up is more than $1.50 a bag too.
> Have our own little coop and save money.


That would be the goal.......


----------



## BUFF

According to Jared @ JDL in Broomfield, JDL in the Denver area had 25 semi loads of Snow Plow amongst all their stores last Wednesday, now there's 3. He also said Morgro is saying they're 2-3 weeks out before they ship more.
If anyone is low on Melt I suggest you get what you can. I'd have to think all the snow the upper Midwest has been getting Melt is in high demand and availability becoming limited.


----------



## ByDesign

BUFF;1745534 said:


> According to Jared @ JDL in Broomfield, JDL in the Denver area had 25 semi loads of Snow Plow amongst all their stores last Wednesday, now there's 3. He also said Morgro is saying they're 2-3 weeks out before they ship more.
> If anyone is low on Melt I suggest you get what you can. I'd have to think all the snow the upper Midwest has been getting Melt is in high demand and availability becoming limited.


I picked up another 1/2 pallet this morning of the "Ice slicer" brand by Central salt. Link here... http://www.centralsalt.com/pdf/snowslicer/snowslicer-product_brochure.pdf

This was from pioneer off Irma in Northglenn. The had aprox. 55 bags left @ 11 am this morning. They said all their salt is being held up by rail car for some reason, and they cant get another load in for at least 2 weeks.

I would be interested in a group bulk buy as well.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1745628 said:


> I picked up another 1/2 pallet this morning of the "Ice slicer" brand by Central salt. Link here... http://www.centralsalt.com/pdf/snowslicer/snowslicer-product_brochure.pdf
> 
> This was from pioneer off Irma in Northglenn. The had aprox. 55 bags left @ 11 am this morning. They said all their salt is being held up by rail car for some reason, and they cant get another load in for at least 2 weeks.
> 
> I would be interested in a group bulk buy as well.


So what did they ding you per bag?


----------



## ByDesign

BUFF;1745648 said:


> So what did they ding you per bag?


If you buy a full pallet it's $7.35/bag, if you try and break it up, i think it's $7.95. I was able to get the full pallet price, but I also do a pretty fair amount of biz with them during the summer, and have been since 03.

I do prefer the color of this product more, it's quite a bit easier to see for me, bright purple. They say -20 on the bag, but I have noticed once it drops below -10 or so, it really just kinda moves slow.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1745663 said:


> If you buy a full pallet it's $7.35/bag, if you try and break it up, i think it's $7.95. I was able to get the full pallet price, but I also do a pretty fair amount of biz with them during the summer, and have been since 03.
> 
> I do prefer the color of this product more, it's quite a bit easier to see for me, bright purple. They say -20 on the bag, but I have noticed once it drops below -10 or so, it really just kinda moves slow.


That's not to bad of a price, I was going to comment of the Ghetto Purple but didn't want to offend anyone.........
I'll take green, it reminds of why I do this stuff but if purple works for some then so be it.:laughing:


----------



## ByDesign

It's all green in the end!payup


----------



## jpell

looks like my normal guy is out of snow plow ice melt up here, luckily i scored the last twenty bags from another distributor here in Fort Collins. He only had Fahrenheit, anyone use this stuff before?


----------



## BUFF

jpell;1745763 said:


> looks like my normal guy is out of snow plow ice melt up here, luckily i scored the last twenty bags from another distributor here in Fort Collins. He only had Fahrenheit, anyone use this stuff before?


Your normal guy wouldn't happen to be Dave at The Water Shed?

I've only used Polar Ice, Cal-Melt and Snow Plow, out of them I prefer the SP, cause it's green like money......:laughing:

This incoming storm sounds like it's going to linger on all day with sporadic waves of heavy snow. I hate storms like this they end up just being a PITA.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1745827 said:


> This incoming storm sounds like it's going to linger on all day with sporadic waves of heavy snow. I hate storms like this they end up just being a PITA.


Exactly, not to mention a lot of the snow gets packed down and not plowed.

We've got chances for snow all week. 
Maybe into next week depending on storm tracking.


----------



## BPS#1

jpell;1745763 said:


> looks like my normal guy is out of snow plow ice melt up here, luckily i scored the last twenty bags from another distributor here in Fort Collins. He only had Fahrenheit, anyone use this stuff before?


I ran into a FTC contractor at the Cheyenne CPS today. 
He was buying 30 bags in hopes to get thru the next storm.


----------



## jpell

My main site we just throw for the store fronts, so hopefully the 20 I got Will do, and I usually go thru ll Johnson. This time we went thru Ewing


----------



## Mark Oomkes

You better buy what you can, salt and related products are almost nonexistent in the Great lakes/Midwest region.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1745910 said:


> You better buy what you can, salt and related products are almost nonexistent in the Great lakes/Midwest region.


Ha...... I knew it was you guys:laughing:
A skid will get me through Feb into March no problem and I don't put much down if we're going to get a good melt due to the sun. Also I only have 7 property's that I throw melt on, the rest don't want it.


----------



## BPS#1

Mark Oomkes;1745910 said:


> You better buy what you can, salt and related products are almost nonexistent in the Great lakes/Midwest region.


Thats what the suppliers are saying here.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1745934 said:


> Thats what the suppliers are saying here.


It sounds like it's going to be easier to find bricks of .22lr with no limits....
Once we get into March temps will be warmer and the sun will defiantly help too. Plus there's always the Box store to get the cheapo flake BS.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1745946 said:


> It sounds like it's going to be easier to find bricks of .22lr with no limits....
> Once we get into March temps will be warmer and the sun will defiantly help too. Plus there's always the Box store to get the cheapo flake BS.


The guy from FTC I saw today at CPS said only Wal Mart has that down there.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1745948 said:


> The guy from FTC I saw today at CPS said only Wal Mart has that down there.


Huh.......Mac Equip has some melt from Frontier Fertilizer, when I bought Brian's leftover melt when he quit a few bags of it was part of the deal. It was white, small flakes and hard to see how much you put down. I didn't like it and seem like you needed to put more down to be effective.


----------



## BPS#1

Mac's told me that was some good stuff.


----------



## fairrpe86

BPS...DBC carries mainly snow plow down here but can also get Polar(Brody Chemical) as well. Not sure on pricing. We use Polar for just about everything and buy it by the truck load (18 pallets). We also use safe step on a few properties that request it.


----------



## ByDesign

Hmmmm, not really thinking this is going to develop into anything more than just lite snow with little accumulations. The gypsies keep changing their minds as to what is going to happen...no surprise there.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1746005 said:


> Mac's told me that was some good stuff.


You being a foot or so closer to the ground maybe you can see how much has been applied, from my altitude it's near impossible.......

Got up at 2:30 and just a skiff, 3:30 not much more maybe 1/2-3/4", now it's snowing pretty good and going to check a few to see if they've hit triggers.
Fluffy stuff and taking the leaf blower for walks.


----------



## ByDesign

Went out around 5 am, only one trigger hit. Back out around 9:45 and had another hit. This is going to be a pain in the ass if it keeps like this.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1746528 said:


> Went out around 5 am, only one trigger hit. Back out around 9:45 and had another hit. This is going to be a pain in the ass if it keeps like this.


None of my stuff hit trigger early, the snow falling is super fine and taking it's sweet time accumulating and in the mean time it's getting packed down.


----------



## stang2244

Ya at this rate I'd just as soon go home and relax and then head back out after businesses close.


----------



## MK97

Looking to be a bust for the majority of my triggers. 3"-4" of snow my ass. Hopefully it accumulates enough later tonight to justify a run.


----------



## ByDesign

stang2244;1746536 said:


> Ya at this rate I'd just as soon go home and relax and then head back out after businesses close.


Thats what I'm planning on doing. Lots of snow melt to be used tonight!!!


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1746247 said:


> You being a foot or so closer to the ground maybe you can see how much has been applied, from my altitude it's near impossible.......


Your problem is you are old and you need lasik so you can see.


----------



## BPS#1

Around 2'' here so far. 

Plowed some places, its supposed to snow another inch or two this afternoon.
Going to bed, gonna hit it again around 8 or 9.
The chance for precip falls off sharply after 10pm. So we'll do a clean up and should be done for this one.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1746630 said:


> Your problem is you are old and you need lasik so you can see.


Hardy har har.......my eye suck up close for reading smarty pants



BPS#1;1746682 said:


> Around 2'' here so far.
> 
> Plowed some places, its supposed to snow another inch or two this afternoon.
> Going to bed, gonna hit it again around 8 or 9.
> The chance for precip falls off sharply after 10pm. So we'll do a clean up and should be done for this one.


Got 2-3", did most of my route and still snowing pretty good at my place and south towards Niwot.
I'll go back out around 3:30a if enough falls between now and then. Probably just end up doing walks and salting.


----------



## BPS#1

-20 this morning.

20% to 50% chance of snow every day thru monday next week.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1747293 said:


> -20 this morning.
> 
> 20% to 50% chance of snow every day thru monday next week.


-16*, sure in nice parking inside.......


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1747296 said:


> -16*, sure in nice parking inside.......


Because of my work bench in the garage I can't park with the plow on.
I don't really want all that snow junk on the plow melting in the garage either.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1747301 said:


> Because of my work bench in the garage I can't park with the plow on.
> I don't really want all that snow junk on the plow melting in the garage either.


I'd rather spend a few minutes with a squeegee instead of a frosty truck.

Did a few walks, spread some melt, plowed a couple resi's and a day care I let sit over night.
Easy money, just not a lot of it......


----------



## MK97

Made a quick round last night and got some accounts cleaned up. 

Is driving on ice really that hard? Every time I go out a see a new sprinkling of vehicles in ditches along the roads. Thought FWD and AWD was supposed to be superior, yet I managed to survive in only 2WD the whole time.


----------



## BUFF

Every time there's the slightest amount of snow on the road there's a intersection on 119 and Airport just southwest of Longmont where you'll always see tracks or cars stacked up. There's a Russian Olive tree at that corner that just gets hammer to the point of being just a big bush.


----------



## MK97

Pretty sure I've been through that intersection. Saw a few on Diagonal of the road last night as well.


----------



## ByDesign

Russian Olives are invasive anyway, keep plowing thru it! 

I was able to get to a handful of accounts, and managed to get my first complaint in almost 3 years! They were a "trace" account and thought they needed plowing...it had been done 3 hrs earlier.


----------



## BPS#1

Beside the church I plow there is a 15 mph corner.... max.
It might as well be a 90 degree turn.

Sure enough, this morning there are fresh tracks in the ditch.
That ditch gets regular visitors.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1747587 said:


> Beside the church I plow there is a 15 mph corner.... max.
> It might as well be a 90 degree turn.
> 
> Sure enough, this morning there are fresh tracks in the ditch.
> That ditch gets regular visitors.


1) Plow snow to that corner. 
2) Form basic ramp from snow
3) Set up camcorder
4) Profit


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1747638 said:


> 1) Plow snow to that corner.
> 2) Form basic ramp from snow
> 3) Set up camcorder
> 4) Profit


Boy you're a meany, wanting to profit from someone's misfortune........ Karma is a whicked "B"!!!!!


----------



## MK97

Mean? Nope, just a capitalist. 

I'm just getting some entertainment from the clueless. I'm not forcing anyone to fly off, I can't help it if they are too dumb to proceed with caution into a blind corner.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1747665 said:


> Mean? Nope, just a capitalist.
> 
> I'm just getting some entertainment from the clueless. I'm not forcing anyone to fly off, I can't help it if they are too dumb to proceed with caution into a blind corner.


Thumbs Up payup


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1747665 said:


> Mean? Nope, just a capitalist.
> 
> I'm just getting some entertainment from the clueless. I'm not forcing anyone to fly off, I can't help it if they are too dumb to proceed with caution into a blind corner.





BPS#1;1747777 said:


> Thumbs Up payup


You meat heads sound like a couple east coast tow truck drivers..........:laughing:


----------



## LoneCowboy

Someone smacked the railroad signal at sunset and 119 this morning (5:30am). There was no car, just two cop cars (and two idiot cops wondering around in their black jackets at 5:30am in the morning on snowpacked roads, not too bright). How do you smack a railroad signal and then just drive off??????? no plastic parts, nothing around.


----------



## BPS#1

LoneCowboy;1748824 said:


> Someone smacked the railroad signal at sunset and 119 this morning (5:30am). There was no car, just two cop cars (and two idiot cops wondering around in their black jackets at 5:30am in the morning on snowpacked roads, not too bright). How do you smack a railroad signal and then just drive off??????? no plastic parts, nothing around.


State plow truck driver just came from the dispensary.  :laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

Ok, so I've been complaining all winter about my Sno Plow non action.

This was tuesday morning this week. I forget the temp but it wasn't below 0. Still snowing lightly.
I spread with my earthway spreader gate wide open.
I have drop deflectors so its all going on the sidewalk.

I spread this sidewalk and did the office across the street. 
Took approx 20 minutes. This is what it looks like.

You can see the green product under the skiff of snow. Not melting.


----------



## ByDesign

I used the Ice slicer and the SP this last storm, I will say the slicer out performed the SP...but it is a more coarse salt and the coverage per bag isn't as great. The slicer is pre wet, which I think really helps in the cold temps. 
I will still continue to use the SP during average storms that are not very cold, but when the temps drop, I think this year, the ice slicer works better.


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1748824 said:


> Someone smacked the railroad signal at sunset and 119 this morning (5:30am). There was no car, just two cop cars (and two idiot cops wondering around in their black jackets at 5:30am in the morning on snowpacked roads, not too bright). How do you smack a railroad signal and then just drive off??????? no plastic parts, nothing around.


Saw the RR crew working on it around lunch toward.



BPS#1;1748921 said:


> Ok, so I've been complaining all winter about my Sno Plow non action.
> 
> This was tuesday morning this week. I forget the temp but it wasn't below 0. Still snowing lightly.
> I spread with my earthway spreader gate wide open.
> I have drop deflectors so its all going on the sidewalk.
> 
> I spread this sidewalk and did the office across the street.
> Took approx 20 minutes. This is what it looks like.
> 
> You can see the green product under the skiff of snow. Not melting.


What did it look like an hour later?



ByDesign;1748945 said:


> I used the Ice slicer and the SP this last storm, I will say the slicer out performed the SP...but it is a more coarse salt and the coverage per bag isn't as great. The slicer is pre wet, which I think really helps in the cold temps.
> I will still continue to use the SP during average storms that are not very cold, but when the temps drop, I think this year, the ice slicer works better.


It was -15* yesterday morning, I spreader 1# per 100sqft on a hard packed lot @6:30a by 10am (-2*) blacktop was starting to show, by mid afternoon most of the black top was exposed. It never got above 0* but the sun was out in full bloom.

A friend has a neighbor that works for Brody Chemical in the Denver office. My buddy was talking to him last night and the topic of ice melt came up and my buddy told him about the hassle it's become for me to find melt. My buddy got me his card and it seems there may be an opportunity there when it comes to get truck load. I'm going to see if my buddy can get me a couple bags of different types of melt they offer to "test". Here's a link to their bagged melt products, http://brodychemical.com/images/stories/brody/catalogs_new/final bc snowice11.pdf I'm going to try Snow Ice Melter Super and Regular.

I still haven't heard back from Morgro and will call tomorrow to see WTF is going on.


----------



## BPS#1

I didn't go back an hour later.

If you can score a couple of bagged samples I'd like to demo some stuff too.


----------



## BPS#1

At this point my frustration with Sno Plow is high enough I'd try that -57 degree ice melter.


----------



## BPS#1

> Another Arctic cold front is set to move into the area from the north Saturday afternoon/evening and is forecast to stall over the Laramie Range Sunday. This front will bring widespread light snow to most locations Saturday night into Sunday. Upper level disturbances could act on this front to produce moderate to heavy snowfall for some areas Sunday. *The Snowy and Sierra Madre Ranges could see 2-3 feet of snow through Sunday* and are under Winter Storm Warnings from noon today through Sunday afternoon. The Laramie Range could see 10-12 inches, while lower lying areas could see up to 6 inches. Blowing and drifting snow could be a real problem for travelers on Interstate 80 from Laramie to Rawlins. It's still a little too early for widespread winter headlines at this point as our forecast guidance really struggles on the details with these arctic fronts. Stay tuned to later updates in the forecast from the National Weather Service in Cheyenne on this developing winter weather event.


At the rate its going the mountains won't melt out this summer. 
Too many feet of snow.

NWS's forecast discussion believes we could see a two day snow event at lower elevations.
Along with a lot of wind next week.

Feb is shaping up to be a good month.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1749255 said:


> At the rate its going the mountains won't melt out this summer.
> Too many feet of snow.
> 
> NWS's forecast discussion believes we could see a two day snow event at lower elevations.
> Along with a lot of wind next week.
> 
> Feb is shaping up to be a good month.


I've ridden sleds at the Snowy's on Father's Day and Memorial day ridding is a very common thing.
This is from SnoTel, look at the moisture content.


----------



## BPS#1

The weather guessers are thinking next Wed/Thurs should be dry. 

What day are we doing Pro Green?


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1750068 said:


> The weather guessers are thinking next Wed/Thurs should be dry.
> 
> What day are we doing Pro Green?


I say Wednesday, local AC's are saying 60*.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1750075 said:


> I say Wednesday, local AC's are saying 60*.


Works for me. Either day actually.


----------



## BPS#1

Speaking of NTAC city plow drivers.............. I present to you exhibit A.
How in the hell that AC thought it was OK to plow snow onto the building windows.........
your guesses are as good as mine. Just goes to show that common sense is not so 
common now days. More like endangered species.

http://www.weather.com/video/watch-man-gets-buried-by-snowplow-44269?collid=/weather/twc-weather


----------



## BPS#1

I want one in a bad way.
http://hlasnow.com/snowwing.php

From what limited info I can find they are rather expensive!
But I guess the cat's axx costs money.

I talked to the CAT rental store, I can get a skid to run the box and a trailer
for $280 a day plus fuel. Or $1760 monthly plus a trailer and fuel.

Its rare I'd do a monthly rate. At 7 rents for the month it'd be the same as the monthly rate. 
I don't see that happening here, much if any. I could see a weekly rent. Like that 4 day 
stretch in April 2013.


----------



## stang2244

If you're gonna get one talk to tanner. He works magic with the deals he finds. 1760 for the month sounds high. I think a lot of places will even do a winter lease for a good price.

On another note, what day are you guys thinking for Pro Green? Looking forward to checking out some of their snow stuff!


----------



## BPS#1

I'll talk to Tanner before I do something.
I don't think I want to do a month rental because of the uncertainty we have.
Like this past Nov.... NO snow.
At least for right now a day rent is probably my cheapest option over all.


----------



## stang2244

Missed the previous post regarding pro green... Whoops. Wednesday works for me.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1750195 said:


> I'll talk to Tanner before I do something.
> I don't think I want to do a month rental because of the uncertainty we have.
> Like this past Nov.... NO snow.
> At least for right now a day rent is probably my cheapest option over all.


A month like January you would have lost by doing a daily. 
You'll have to pick the night before the storm during the week, on the weekends you'd have to pick before the close for the weekend storms.
You may be able to negotiate a minimal charge if you don't use the machine in the remote instance if the forecast is missed.

So Wednesday for Pro Green....... Andy do you want to meet at your shop since I have to pick up melt from you anyway? 
Say 11a, hop in my '08 head to Denver, get some lunch, do the show, and head back to you're shop to load my pickup?


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1750443 said:


> A month like January you would have lost by doing a daily.
> You'll have to pick the night before the storm during the week, on the weekends you'd have to pick before the close for the weekend storms.
> You may be able to negotiate a minimal charge if you don't use the machine in the remote instance if the forecast is missed.
> 
> So Wednesday for Pro Green....... Andy do you want to meet at your shop since I have to pick up melt from you anyway?
> Say 11a, hop in my '08 head to Denver, get some lunch, do the show, and head back to you're shop to load my pickup?


I can probably afford this one. $1850 plus shipping.

https://scontent-b-atl.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1/643882_286043764830634_2005937500_n.jpg

The reason I want an adjustable one versus fixed is that this will not be a box that sits at one property.
I have properties spread across Cheyenne. Any thing over 8.5' would require by law a permit.
I'm not sure how we get away with 9' plows.

My thinking on the skid rent...... Under 3'' triggers I'll just do with my pickup and plow. At that point I don't hit all of my customers.
That means in Jan I'd have rented a skid 3 times.
I'm working on hiring a sub for my small lots that will be a 3'' trigger for him.
Then I won't have to spend time on them.
I sat down for over an hr yesterday with the Cat rental store manager and laid out what I was looking at and what I need.
He said they can work out a reservation set up and then cancel it if I reserve the skid and a storm does not materialize.

One of the benefits of renting a lot from them over the last year.
For a corporate rental business they are very customer oriented.

What time do you want to meet at Berthoud? 
If that works for you.


----------



## stang2244

11 at my shop is good for me.


----------



## LoneCowboy

the way you move a big box is by putting it on the trailer sideways. (then loading the machine separate) 
Or in the middle of the night, whichever works.

Rental thoughts

You know they screw you on the rental, figure out of pocket is usually about double what they quote. If they say $300 a day, by the time you're done it's $500 to $600 on the old credit card.

Also, it's uninsured (rental equip). If you hit something damage something on the equipment, you owe. Whatever they want to charge you, plus the time spent out of service. Buying the rental insurance from the rental yards just covers it if the machine blows up (engine dies), not if you hit it or damage it. It doesn't work like a rental car.

There are policies you can buy that cover this risk, they aren't cheap, but they are available.


----------



## BPS#1

LoneCowboy;1750651 said:


> the way you move a big box is by putting it on the trailer sideways. (then loading the machine separate)
> Or in the middle of the night, whichever works.
> 
> Rental thoughts
> 
> You know they screw you on the rental, figure out of pocket is usually about double what they quote. If they say $300 a day, by the time you're done it's $500 to $600 on the old credit card.
> 
> Also, it's uninsured (rental equip). If you hit something damage something on the equipment, you owe. Whatever they want to charge you, plus the time spent out of service. Buying the rental insurance from the rental yards just covers it if the machine blows up (engine dies), not if you hit it or damage it. It doesn't work like a rental car.
> 
> There are policies you can buy that cover this risk, they aren't cheap, but they are available.


So what are my options?
I don't have 30k laying around to buy a skid that will sit 8 months out of the year.

I could cut back on snow customers but that will also cut back my summer income too.
I run mostly commercial properties so they want it all together.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1750739 said:


> So what are my options?
> I don't have 30k laying around to buy a skid that will sit 8 months out of the year.
> 
> I could cut back on snow customers but that will also cut back my summer income too.
> I run mostly commercial properties so they want it all together.


After thinking about this further........try this on:
Put a Ebling back blade (12-14') on the diesel and a truck side mount on the gas truck. With the back blade you have the coverage needed, the front plow used for stacking, very mobile, no trailers and overall pretty versatile. 
By having a truck side mount on the gas truck you have a back up rig if we get a huge dump you're probably better off without the back blade. Then eventually you can buy a V plow for the gas truck further down the road.

If Mark Oomkes would chime in he can tell you all about the Eblings and what they can do, plus give an idea of cost.

Search YouTube there's several videos.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1750804 said:


> After thinking about this further........try this on:
> Put a Ebling back blade (12-14') on the diesel and a truck side mount on the gas truck. With the back blade you have the coverage needed, the front plow used for stacking, very mobile, no trailers and overall pretty versatile.
> By having a truck side mount on the gas truck you have a back up rig if we get a huge dump you're probably better off without the back blade. Then eventually you can buy a V plow for the gas truck further down the road.
> 
> If Mark Oomkes would chime in he can tell you all about the Eblings and what they can do, plus give an idea of cost.
> 
> Search YouTube there's several videos.


I disagree with Brian on the rent being nearly double of the quoted rate. 
If you are effing that much stuff up you need a better operator.
I've rented a lot of things and haven't had the bill inflate by that much.
Theres been a time or two where I forgot to fill some thing with fuel or actually broke some 
thing that cost me $80 but never $200 and certainly not on every bill.

As for the ebling..... thats worth considering. I'm all about adding attachments on existing power sources.
But I do have a couple concerns. One is I'm not sure how well they'd work at apartment complexes where 
the mouth breathers already struggle greatly to see a large 3/4 ton with a bright amber light on the cab.
I can just see a wing getting torn off by one of them, because they didn't see the entire operation.

If doing a lot of open areas like the one I just got of 2.5 acres or huge offices I think they'd shine better.

And then the cost. I found a plowsite thread from 2010 where they started at $6000 and went up.
4 years later I do not expect the price went down any.
I think I can get a box and be under $3000. Maybe work my way up to a back blade one day.

Its good I've got time to think on it, keep the ideas coming.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1750873 said:


> I disagree with Brian on the rent being nearly double of the quoted rate.
> If you are effing that much stuff up you need a better operator.
> I've rented a lot of things and haven't had the bill inflate by that much.
> Theres been a time or two where I forgot to fill some thing with fuel or actually broke some
> thing that cost me $80 but never $200 and certainly not on every bill.
> 
> As for the ebling..... thats worth considering. I'm all about adding attachments on existing power sources.
> But I do have a couple concerns. One is I'm not sure how well they'd work at apartment complexes where
> the mouth breathers already struggle greatly to see a large 3/4 ton with a bright amber light on the cab.
> I can just see a wing getting torn off by one of them, because they didn't see the entire operation.
> 
> If doing a lot of open areas like the one I just got of 2.5 acres or huge offices I think they'd shine better.
> 
> And then the cost. I found a plowsite thread from 2010 where they started at $6000 and went up.
> 4 years later I do not expect the price went down any.
> I think I can get a box and be under $3000. Maybe work my way up to a back blade one day.
> 
> Its good I've got time to think on it, keep the ideas coming.


The blind won't see a freight train coming either...... Stick a couple strobes on the ends of the wings, also when the buttheads are around you'll have the same problem with a skid and a box but with a back blade you can tuck the wings in to be 8ft.

A box cost $3K, rental $280.00 a day, picking up - dropping off a skid for each storm 1-1.5hrs (total), chaining down- up chaining the skid to a trailer to move from sight to sight 10-12 minutes (total). 
In 10 storms:
Skid rental: $2800.00 flat rate, that money is gone.
Picking up/dropping off the skid: 10-15hrs, you could be behind the wheel making money or chasing the wife around the hot tub
Chaining the skid: 100-120 min, same as picking up/dropping off as above.
I know you hate to go into hock and don't want to have any payments, however there are tax advantages to buying. After you've pondered about what direction to go in I'd talk to your accounted to get their take, you may be surprised.


----------



## stang2244

I went the rental route(rented it for the whole season) on a skid for the 2012/13 season.... Moving it from site to site was a PITA, had to rent a trailer every time they "said" it was going to snow, that was a PITA too. If it's only moving once or twice a storm then the chaining it down part isn't too bad. But the trips to the rental store and guessing on storms gets very old. Find a place that will do a winter lease deal if you don't want to buy. I'm quite certain you will regret trying to rent one out every "storm".


----------



## LoneCowboy

plus, when you get a huge storm warning, all the equipment is already gone and you're screwed. 

A skid (or loader) really only make sense if you aren't moving it very much. (you have a whole bunch of properties real close)

We had a whole bunch of small (I mean tiny, i couldn't get the truck into some of them) and we used the compact tractor (6' bucket) to do them. half the time was moving it around and it never went further than 2 miles or so. We tried the truck and trailer route, but it actually turned out to be faster just to drive it around. But we were always adjusting schedules based on the tractor was on one side of town and it would be 30 minutes to get it to the other side of town (where it was 10 minutes tops to get a truck there). The compact tractor was slower at moving snow than a skid, but it had way better vision out (and backwards) than a skid. A skid in a crowded parking lot? nightmare. 

Originally I used my bigger Ag tractor the first year for doing a couple properties, but again, it just took too long to move it around. I stopped using it after the first season. It was better to sub it out or have the truck run extra hard and run a shovel crew instead so the plow guy never got out of his truck. Moving the equipment is the killer no matter if it's driving or trailering.

The big office park that they were using the big loader at totally makes sense. Must be 4 or 5 of these big complexes (west side of sunset, between 119 and pike for Dave) and acres of plowing. But they only move it once. I also saw another crew doing a big parking lot ( it's a Kohls, sprouts, pets mart to give you some idea of size) and they were using a skid with a box and a plow truck. But again that's probably a 2-3 hour lot, even with that equipment. 

In response to KoolAid's comment about hitting *****, it only takes once. We're not talking about damaging something else or someone's car, that's what snow liability insurance covers, we're talking about the rental equipment being damaged. Once I was running a big 3 yard loader, it slid into a tree, dented the ladder to get up into it. TWELVE HUNDRED DOLLARS. Only happened once, still sucked, worked for free on that job. You have to price that risk in to the price of the job, sooner or later it's going to get damaged, it's not all daisies every single time. Esp with someone else running it in closed spots. And while skids are fast as hell, they also have terrible vision. 

cheaper to sub it out, or buy a POS plow only truck unless you get a big big property. (6 grand?????)


----------



## rob_cook2001

I am going to throw in my 2 cents.. once you have owned a skid you realize they are worth there weight in gold! Renting is great for summer work but a total pita in the winter. You never know when you need the machine until it might be to late.. I also totally understand not wanting to spend 30-50k on a new skid. If you shop around you can find a nice 863/873 or even a 773 for 12-15k then spend 1000 on plexiglass for the sides, a door with wiper and a heater.. the monthly payment should be close to two days of rental fees. I use to load/unload mine 4-6 times every storm and it wasn't to bad. And if you get a big dumping of snow a skid can be a life saver. Or after a bunch of little storms where you run out of areas to push snow the skid can go in and stack it all up.. buying a clean older machine can make much more sense than renting!


----------



## BPS#1

Thanks for all the .02. Thumbs Up

Sooner or later it might add up to a buck. 

Its giving me things to think about and strategize the best way.


----------



## ByDesign

Think we are going to see anything out of this weak system? It was brutal in the hills today, some of the deepest snow I have ever went sledding in.


----------



## BPS#1

The NTACs have been ALL over the ruler.

My confidence is low. We are getting some flurries.


----------



## BUFF

They have me at a 70% with an inch and tomorrow there's more, WTFK's.....


----------



## RamPainting LLC

Hey guys, been a while! 

Were getting nuked on up here, hit 228" for the season this morning! Hows your season been up north?


----------



## BUFF

RamPainting said:


> Hey guys, been a while!
> 
> Were getting nuked on up here, hit 228" for the season this morning! Hows your season been up north?


I bet you've been a pretty busy guy between plowing and riding.
Amounts like that it's got to be time for a blower for clearing snow.


----------



## RamPainting LLC

Happens every year I buy a new sled! Maybe I need to do that every year!? 

I'm looking at compact tractors, maybe something like Kabota's L4240 with a Kage pusher?


----------



## stang2244

Driving home from keystone now.... 5 hours on the road and we are just getting to the tunnel. What a ****in joke! You guys are definitely getting it up here!


----------



## BUFF

RamPainting said:


> Happens every year I buy a new sled! Maybe I need to do that every year!?
> 
> I'm looking at compact tractors, maybe something like Kabota's L4240 with a Kage pusher?


Man I'd do a 60-70hp with a big @$$ V on the front and a blower on the back.


----------



## RamPainting LLC

stang2244;1752428 said:


> Driving home from keystone now.... 5 hours on the road and we are just getting to the tunnel. What a ****in joke! You guys are definitely getting it up here!


Bummer man, I remember tho's days all to well,



BUFF;1752475 said:


> Man I'd do a 60-70hp with a big @$$ V on the front and a blower on the back.


Bigger machine would be nice, we'll see what the cost difference would be? Here' s what got me thinking.


----------



## BUFF

RamPainting said:


> Bigger machine would be nice, we'll see what the cost difference would be? Here' s what got me thinking.


That machine at your altitude would be a orange turd, go big.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1750804 said:


> After thinking about this further........try this on:
> Put a Ebling back blade (12-14') on the diesel and a truck side mount on the gas truck. With the back blade you have the coverage needed, the front plow used for stacking, very mobile, no trailers and overall pretty versatile.
> By having a truck side mount on the gas truck you have a back up rig if we get a huge dump you're probably better off without the back blade. Then eventually you can buy a V plow for the gas truck further down the road.
> 
> If Mark Oomkes would chime in he can tell you all about the Eblings and what they can do, plus give an idea of cost.
> 
> Search YouTube there's several videos.


My ears were ringing.

I'm with the other guys BPS; going to pick it up, loading, unloading, hauling it in the snow, bringing it back, etc, etc, etc, is going to get old really fast.

Regarding the Ebling, if the operator betwixt the seat and steering wheel isn't a NTAC, you should be just fine in an apartment complex. I'm sure being further east we have much worse mouthbreathers than you do, being at a higher elevation and all. :laughing:

Make more money with what you have. Without another operator, I don't think the break even is going to work for you, unless your rates are WAY higher than mine. Not once you factor in all the BS that goes along with it. Stacking, sure, but not just plowing.

But what do I know, I'm just a flatlander.


----------



## BPS#1

Mark Oomkes;1753077 said:


> My ears were ringing.
> 
> I'm with the other guys BPS; going to pick it up, loading, unloading, hauling it in the snow, bringing it back, etc, etc, etc, is going to get old really fast.
> 
> Regarding the Ebling, if the operator betwixt the seat and steering wheel isn't a NTAC, you should be just fine in an apartment complex. I'm sure being further east we have much worse mouthbreathers than you do, being at a higher elevation and all. :laughing:
> 
> Make more money with what you have. Without another operator, I don't think the break even is going to work for you, unless your rates are WAY higher than mine. Not once you factor in all the BS that goes along with it. Stacking, sure, but not just plowing.
> 
> But what do I know, I'm just a flatlander.


Thanks for weighing in.

I just got a 3'' storm. To you guys thats nothing I know.
Being used to lake effect and all. But we get a lot of 2-5'' snows and I make most of my money from them.

Any way as I was plowing this weekend I was trying to imagine having a back blade as I was doing each property.
I'm liking the idea. And I already embrace the mindset of using the same power source with attachments rather 
than having a second power source.

At first I wanted to write Brian's comments off because I know hes a grumpy old man. 
Then I got to realizing grumpy old men got to be that way for a reason. 
Reasons like all the ones he listed about loading and unloading a skid.

I had a couple questions on the back blade.
1. How bad does the snow build up under the back end?
The front blade gets a pretty good pile in front of it.

2. How does the back blade do in 8'' of pure wet slush. 
We get some spring storms that can be 8-10 of almost solid water. 
You could take a snow ball and wring the water out of it type.

3. What size is yours and what cost am I looking at?

Thanks


----------



## LoneCowboy

RamPainting said:


> Bigger machine would be nice, we'll see what the cost difference would be? Here' s what got me thinking.


I'm the guy with compact tractor experience. Search back in this thread, there's lots I"m sure

but

You are definitely going to want more power. Remember, these horsepower lies, errr ratings are for sea level. It's noticably down at 5000 feet, at 9000 feet, bad. Also realize that it's 5hp to run the hydrostatic pump and another couple to run all the cool cab stuff.

Depends on what you are doing too. Small lots, tight stuff, you want a compact, no question. utility tractors (next size up) are a big PITA to maneuver and don't weight enough (about 10,000lbs) to really work big pieces of equipment. You have to either go bigger or smaller.

If I was at winter park and I assume there aren't many (any?) wal mart sized lots, I'd want a turbo engine (minimizes the altitude difference), hydrostatic drive with a cab and 55-60hp in a 6' wide compact tractor. With a box with a back blade on it on the front loader and a blower on the rear. Boxes are cheap, plows are expensive and you can't go fast enough to actually make the snow roll off the end. Trust me on this, I bought a plow for my 75hp tractor and it would do 18mph and it wasn't fast enough. Also a plow sticks WAY out there and puts a ton of pressure on the loader arms. Ag tractor loaders aren't like skid steers, you can't abuse them, they bend pretty easy. The back blade lets you do some cleanup, but you can still stack. A 55-60hp compact should handle an 8' box. The blower on the back, cuz well you can get a ton of snow up there that needs to be moved.

You want a full factory cab, you want A/C (if just for getting rid of the moisture inside, also sucks 5hp). Factory cabs are hit or miss, the aftermarket ones are terrible. You want front and rear wipers, extra hydraulics on the back to run the blower controls and a live PTO to run the blower.

I would put R4's on it for tires, R1's don't last as long, Some people run turf tires, but I had no summer applications for that. Remember, tire/wheel combos have to be spec'd from the beginning you can't change it, the ratios are different. MFWD (what we would call 4wd), factory mid-mount hydraulics with joystick to run the loader. Make sure the loader curls while going up, lots of JD"s don't. engine block heater, engine guard, get the rear tires foamed. Yeah, it's big bucks, it's also no more flats, ever (you just get them recapped when they wear down) and you need the weight in back anyway.

Compact tractors are expensive to run. Figure oil and hydraulic oil changes at every 200 hours (plus filters, etc) and they are pretty worn out by 4000 hours. But most don't get many hours. I used to figure $30/hour to run it. That number agrees with construction equipment magazines. Bigger tractors cost about the same per hour to run (more expensive initially but cheaper maintenance per hour and better built) and get more done, but aren't as manueverable and you really want the hydrostatic power.

*Lot *better visibility than a skid, not as strong, typically faster to move between areas, lot more comfortable to sit in (more like a car).

Kubota would be my first choice (and I ran blue, but the blue compacts suck IME). Deere's are nice, but you're paying more. Dealer's matter, parts matter.

You're probably looking at 50-60 grand new to build one up new this way.

If I had the summer applications for it, for that type of money, you can get into a compact loader. Which is much stronger, faster, more maneuverable and about the same money per hour to run. Something like this: http://www.volvoce.com/construction...elloaders/L20F/Pages/featuresandbenefits.aspx


----------



## BPS#1

WOW, talk about a lot of jobs getting done by the same rig.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1753455 said:


> WOW, talk about a lot of jobs getting done by the same rig.


I bet that truck isn't a stick.........


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1753491 said:


> I bet that truck isn't a stick.........


:laughing:

I'm betting thats a lot display model too. 
Aint no way a chebbie can handle that much work.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1753503 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> I'm betting thats a lot display model too.
> Aint no way a chebbie can handle that much work.


Nope, it's used in the field:


----------



## BUFF

BUFF;1745440 said:


> I sent Morgro the makers of Snow Plow and Cal-Melt a email this morning to see if they sell semi loads direct to contractors and an idea of cost delivered.
> 
> My thought is 24 skids of a mixed load (SP, CM) would go pretty quick between you, Robert, Andy, Mike and myself. If we could save $1.50 a bag it'd be worth while.
> 
> When I hear back from them I'll PM the answer.


I got a call from the Colorado Morgro rep this afternoon. 
They only sell to distributors not contractors, to be a distributor you need a retail sales tax number and sell to the public/contractors . He said Morgro offers pre-season ordering incentives before the end of September to their distributors and this is the best way for us to get any discount. He didn't come out and say how much the discount was but eluded to single digit percentages. He said for a truck load we could see a little more but was pretty vague and left it up to the distributor to pass on the savings. I mentioned Paul's kissing cousin in FoCo and he said we'd have a better chance working a preseason deal with him rather than CPS or JDL mainly because he's a small outfit. He said Morgro has one set price for all distributors and that price is set at the beginning of the season. So no matter how big or small they all pay the same for the product, if they want to bend over the customer when thing are tight that's their own doing. 
The rep (Mark) will be at the CPS spring fling in March (he was there last year too) if anyone wants to talk with him then. I did mention the mixed results with SnoPlow that short run is having and he claims he hasn't heard anything like that. 
He gave me his cell number and said if we're having any problems finding their product to give him a call and he'll birddog it for us. 
Pretty nice guy, we talked for about 25minutes and he seemed like he wasn't just giving me lip service.
BTW there's 882 bags per load and we could be seeing $20.00 per skid savings by preordering in the fall.
I'll run up to FoCo and talk to Paul's cuz later this week and see what he'd be willing to do next season.

I'm still working the Brody Chemical angle and hope to get some samples, possibly pick them up on Wednesday since I'll be in Denver for the ProGreen show.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BPS#1;1753269 said:


> Thanks for weighing in.
> 
> Isn't that Brian that you want "weighing" in?
> 
> I just got a 3'' storm. To you guys thats nothing I know.
> Being used to lake effect and all. But we get a lot of 2-5'' snows and I make most of my money from them.
> 
> The majority of our storms are lighter amounts like that. It's just that this year that has been about 30 of them.
> 
> Any way as I was plowing this weekend I was trying to imagine having a back blade as I was doing each property.
> I'm liking the idea. And I already embrace the mindset of using the same power source with attachments rather
> than having a second power source.
> 
> At first I wanted to write Brian's comments off because I know hes a grumpy old man.
> Then I got to realizing grumpy old men got to be that way for a reason.
> Reasons like all the ones he listed about loading and unloading a skid.
> 
> I had a couple questions on the back blade.
> 1. How bad does the snow build up under the back end?
> The front blade gets a pretty good pile in front of it.
> 
> Never lifted the back tires off the ground, but I have lost a couple of the retainer pins and bent the QD. Solved by using 7/16" bolt and lock nut. Both times the plow was still 100% functional. Just a bear to disconnect.
> 
> I've almost gotten stuck when not lifting the back blade when coming to the end of a run and pulling a buttload of snow. Get stuck once and you remember. Powder is pretty easy to back out of, it's the wet, heavy stuff that can be an issue.
> 
> 2. How does the back blade do in 8'' of pure wet slush.
> We get some spring storms that can be 8-10 of almost solid water.
> You could take a snow ball and wring the water out of it type.
> 
> We have those sometimes as well. That's the nice thing about the Ebling, it can be 8' to 16' depending on conditions.
> 
> IT does great, you just really need to remember to raise it so you don't get stuck against a pile.
> 
> 3. What size is yours and what cost am I looking at?
> 
> Thanks


I have 2 14's and 3 16's. One will be a 16' shortly.

Really not sure, I haven't purchased a new one in awhile. I'm going to guess around 7K. Not sure about shipping. If I had the time and was rich and famous like Brian, I'd offer to deliver just to get out to God's country again.

HTH

PS Ebling's number is 616-532-8400. Ask for Wade and tell him I told you to call.


----------



## BPS#1

Any chance one of those 14's is for sale?
Thanks for all the answers.


Buff I cannot say that I am surprised by the morgro guy's response on the sales outlets.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1753674 said:


> I have 2 14's and 3 16's. One will be a 16' shortly.
> 
> Really not sure, I haven't purchased a new one in awhile. I'm going to guess around 7K. Not sure about shipping. If I had the time and was rich and famous like Brian, I'd offer to deliver just to get out to God's country again.
> 
> HTH
> 
> PS Ebling's number is 616-532-8400. Ask for Wade and tell him I told you to call.


Hey Mark when I'm in Grand Rapids in May can we swing to see Wade on our way to the bar........
Seriously though I plan to check them out while I'm in the area, I see one of these in my future and would like to see how they're built.
Economically they make sense doing medium size lots (3-4acres) without the logistics of moving equipment and cost of another power plant.


----------



## BPS#1

Whats better or worse about these guys?
http://omegabackblade.com/back-blade-products.html

Made in Mark's back yard.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1753996 said:


> Whats better or worse about these guys?
> http://omegabackblade.com/back-blade-products.html
> 
> Made in Mark's back yard.


Wireless controller and the wing cylinders being on the front side don't set well with me. Call me old school but I can trouble a hardwired controller and with the cylinders being on the front they be blasted with road grim, etc... being a potential maintenance issue.
They also don't seem to be built as heavy and lacking support in critical areas and think it'll bend or twist fairly easy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BPS#1;1753699 said:


> Any chance one of those 14's is for sale?
> Thanks for all the answers.


Ummmm, no. If my trucks don't have spreaders, they have back plows. 



BUFF;1753940 said:


> Hey Mark when I'm in Grand Rapids in May can we swing to see Wade on our way to the bar........
> Seriously though I plan to check them out while I'm in the area, I see one of these in my future and would like to see how they're built.
> Economically they make sense doing medium size lots (3-4acres) without the logistics of moving equipment and cost of another power plant.


Sounds like a plan to me!



BPS#1;1753996 said:


> Whats better or worse about these guys?
> http://omegabackblade.com/back-blade-products.html
> 
> Made in Mark's back yard.


That means Eblings are made in my living room. :laughing:

They used to be SnowHogg. Then they changed the design entirely.

Just me, but I would fold one of those into a pretzel in a night or two. The only damage I've had on my Eblings has been a result of operator error.


----------



## BPS#1

I saw a pic of a snow hogg skid box. 
Looks very cheesy just from the pic. 

Its very comical to hear the comments from folks that have never even heard of 
a back blade. One of my local plower friends when I asked him if he had an opinion on using
a back blade said he had never heard of such a thing and that having a back blade
sounded like a Chinese circus. :laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

You may want to inform him that the Chinese circus has been an ongoing show since the late 50's\early 60's.


----------



## BPS#1

Mark Oomkes;1754369 said:


> You may want to inform him that the Chinese circus has been an ongoing show since the late 50's\early 60's.


Thumbs Up

Looking at Ebling's website they have pics of some pretty nice metal work.
But they really need to up their game and put specs, sizes and support manuals on their site.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Interesting, I haven't looked at it in quite a while.

Looking at his pics of the repair services, if you see that one where he is welding on the bronze guy on the bench, I have some bad memories of that thing. Funny stories too.

That statue is of the guy that gave a LOT of money to get this place going and keep it growing:

http://www.meijergardens.org/

We've plowed it since it opened. That bench with Fred was back by their loading area for several years. That was one of my last accounts that I plowed, usually 5-6ish AM. Well, when I got to the loading area, there he sat. I would turn around to back up and see this life-like and life-size guy sitting there and it would scare the crap out of me, since I was usually pretty tired by that time. I was extremely thankful when they moved it into the horse plaza.

It also tended to wake me up.

I'll suggest the specs, etc. Good idea.


----------



## BPS#1

Are you sure you aint the cause for the statue needing repairs????



:laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BPS#1;1754418 said:


> Are you sure you aint the cause for the statue needing repairs????
> 
> :laughing:


That would have been cleaning.............well, you get the idea.


----------



## rob_cook2001

It was good seeing everyone today. Thanks for flying David!


----------



## ByDesign

What time did you guys end up going? I got stuck working this am and didnt get to PG until 12:30-1:00 pm. I thought this year was much better than years past. Lots of info and products.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1756837 said:


> It was good seeing everyone today. Thanks for flying David!


It's always great getting together like that just to eat and bull$h!t, I don't know who's a bigger BS artist....you or short run.....:laughing:



ByDesign;1756875 said:


> What time did you guys end up going? I got stuck working this am and didnt get to PG until 12:30-1:00 pm. I thought this year was much better than years past. Lots of info and products.


After finding a great place to park will probably ended up getting in there around 12:45 and walked around till 3:00 or so.
Saw some cool stuff, picked up some info on granulated soil treatment for water use reduction and talked to JDL about semi load pricing for melt for next season. If we did it this season we could have saved $1.35 a bag.
Also CPS is having there Spring Fling thing in Northglenn March 12th, the Co rep for Morgro (SP) will be there and you can tell him about your issues with SP this year plus Famous Dave's BBQ is the cater.


----------



## ByDesign

Pretty grim looking for the next few weeks, all sun and wind. Looks like spring is making an early appearance.


----------



## stang2244

I see a chance of snow 7 days out....


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1757058 said:


> It's always great getting together like that just to eat and bull$h!t, I don't know who's a bigger BS artist....you or short run.....:laughing:


You are such a humble person. You forgot to mention the first place winner.
YOU.

:laughing:

It was good to see ya'll. I'll be at the CPS deal unless it snows.

Maybe its a good thing for all the local denver guys but to have approx 50% of the booths at Pro Green
set up for landscaping supplies....... might be better suited for a home and garden show.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1759078 said:


> You are such a humble person. You forgot to mention the first place winner.
> YOU.
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> It was good to see ya'll. I'll be at the CPS deal unless it snows.
> 
> Maybe its a good thing for all the local denver guys but to have approx 50% of the booths at Pro Green
> set up for landscaping supplies....... might be better suited for a home and garden show.


As humble as I may been there no way in hell I can every compete in a BS competition with a farmer and truck driver........
I'm heading up to talk to your cuz tomorrow a oh what kind of deal he'd be willing to do with melt next season. I got to honking about what JDL said which is good but down there we'd pay 8% tax were I think your cuz is in the county and if not FoCo is around 6% tax. When you're talking about $5300.00 for a load 2% less in tax ends up being about $120.00.


----------



## BPS#1

Say hi to your other brother Dave.



When you visit with him do you sit in a chair so ya'll are eye level?


----------



## ByDesign

stang2244;1758326 said:


> I see a chance of snow 7 days out....


I see a 10% chance, but with a a high around 47, and temp around 60 for the next week or so, nothings gonna stick...unless we get a real big dump.



BUFF;1759111 said:


> As humble as I may been there no way in hell I can every compete in a BS competition with a farmer and truck driver........
> I'm heading up to talk to your cuz tomorrow a oh what kind of deal he'd be willing to do with melt next season. I got to honking about what JDL said which is good but down there we'd pay 8% tax were I think your cuz is in the county and if not FoCo is around 6% tax. When you're talking about $5300.00 for a load 2% less in tax ends up being about $120.00.


When are we talking about getting the product? If things keep going well, ill be in the market for a few pallets!!


----------



## BPS#1

We've got a chance for tonight, under 2'', and again Wed thru Friday next week.


North of a line from Laramie WY to Chadron NE there is a chance for up to 4'' tonight.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1759148 said:


> Say hi to your other brother Dave.
> 
> When you visit with him do you sit in a chair so ya'll are eye level?


He stands on the counter or a 5ft ladder, you know.....the same as you do.:laughing:


----------



## BUFF

So went to talk to Paul's cuz today about melt for next season, he's receptive and said to talk to him in August about it. He'll have pricing by then and we'll go from there.
While there I noticed Paul's new truck and plow, dude it's awesome.....:laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

I'm gonna get right on that.

Maybe you should buy it for your sidewalk sidekick.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1760320 said:


> I'm gonna get right on that.
> 
> Maybe you should buy it for your sidewalk sidekick.


My boy is 6'2" and the Mits is built for someone about a foot or so less.


----------



## BPS#1

That rules me out then. He's only got 6" of height on me.

Must be your other brother Dave bought it for him to use at the store.

Did you happen to see a walker v blade laying around?


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1760330 said:


> That rules me out then. He's only got 6" of height on me.
> 
> Must be your other brother Dave bought it for him to use at the store.
> 
> Did you happen to see a walker v blade laying around?


No I didn't, he's got a lot of "stuff" laying around inside and outside. It looks like it's been ransacked during a burglary........


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1760334 said:


> No I didn't, he's got a lot of "stuff" laying around inside and outside. It looks like it's been ransacked during a burglary........


Roflmao, lot of truth there.


----------



## BPS#1

BPS#1;1759153 said:


> We've got a chance for tonight, under 2'', and again Wed thru Friday next week.
> 
> North of a line from Laramie WY to Chadron NE there is a chance for up to 4'' tonight.


As usual they blew it.

Nada over night. 44 degrees at 5:30 AM saturday morning.
By 7:30 am it was 30 and snowing. 3'' by noon.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1760833 said:


> As usual they blew it.
> 
> Nada over night. 44 degrees at 5:30 AM saturday morning.
> By 7:30 am it was 30 and snowing. 3'' by noon.


It was just cloudy, cold and krusty yesterday, by all rights it should have snowed but didn't. Today it was nice in the AM and about 2hrs ago it started to blow light a SOB.


----------



## MK97

Wind picked up out of nowhere as the clouds rolled in. Picked a great time to do ball joints on the plow truck as I got rained on. Still have to finish one side and do the other in the morning.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1761765 said:


> Wind picked up out of nowhere as the clouds rolled in. Picked a great time to do ball joints on the plow truck as I got rained on. Still have to finish one side and do the other in the morning.


Ball joints are such fun.......


----------



## MK97

Would be a lot more fun if the tool I rented actually fit the damn ball joint.


----------



## LoneCowboy

what is it with Fords and ball joints? Seriously, it's always a ford and that's been true for 30 years or more.

Dear Ford

fix the damn issue.


----------



## BUFF

LoneCowboy;1763342 said:


> what is it with Fords and ball joints? Seriously, it's always a ford and that's been true for 30 years or more.
> 
> Dear Ford
> 
> fix the damn issue.


Ford's don't break down near as much so they see more fatigue.........
When Ball Joints replaced King Pins in frontends to reduce turning radius's is when they hosed things up.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1763357 said:


> Ford's don't break down near as much so they see more fatigue.........
> When Ball Joints replaced King Pins in frontends to reduce turning radius's is when they hosed things up.


This is true...although whoever decided the TTB suspension was a good idea in the 80's/90's trucks needs a swift kick in the nuts. Should have stayed solid axle on all of them.

On the plus side having replaced my entire front suspension this weekend, the plow truck feels nice and solid.


----------



## BPS#1

Holy dang, this requires hazard pay.

http://www.wxyz.com/news/snow-rage-prompts-man-to-shoot-at-plow


----------



## BPS#1

NWS sez........



> A pesky arctic frontal boundary is going to be the main story for much of the forecast from Saturday into the middle of next week. This front is forecast to move into southeast Wyoming and Nebraska Panhandle Friday night and lay up against the Laramie Range through next Tuesday. The weather associated with this front will be widespread snows and very cold temperatures for many locations. Best chances for significant snow accumulations look to be Saturday as the front moves into the area. Locations such as Laramie, Cheyenne, Wheatland, Douglas and Torrington could see several inches of snow Saturday, with lesser amounts to the east and west. This front will oscillate north and south Sunday through Tuesday, bringing snow chances to just about everywhere during that time. Single digit/low teen lows can be expected Sunday through Tuesday mornings, with highs struggling to reach freezing for most locations. Stay tuned to later forecast updates on this developing winter weather event as snow accumulations could change. Be careful if traveling through southeast Wyoming Saturday through Tuesday next week.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1767459 said:


> NWS sez........


Buff Sezzzzzzzzzzzzzzz..................:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1767473 said:


> Buff Sezzzzzzzzzzzzzzz..................:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


Last night they said 70% chance of an 1'' or less. 
They nailed the less dead on. 
As in NONE.

You'd have been right too. zzzzzzzzzzzz

The local radio weather man says by Saturday night the entire state should be seeing white stuff.


----------



## BUFF

Yeah last night.......I was up at 2a, looked outside and had clear skies in all directions. 
Saturday is a topic around here too, it'll probably happen since Mac Eq is having their open house. It happened last year.....


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1767491 said:


> Yeah last night.......I was up at 2a, looked outside and had clear skies in all directions.
> Saturday is a topic around here too, it'll probably happen since Mac Eq is having their open house. It happened last year.....


Yup, and I'm helping a friend with a big outdoor auction Sat too. Gonna be miserable.
Already had those plans before Mac's set their date. 
John said he'd give me show discount on what I'm wanting to buy.


----------



## jpell

well accuweather says 1-2" tomorrow afternoon through tomorrow night, i hope it comes in and i can get the plow going, but we will see what happens. damn this warm weather that has been going on lately. Im not ready for it, the harley is still torn down in the garage.


----------



## BUFF

jpell;1768059 said:


> well accuweather says 1-2" tomorrow afternoon through tomorrow night, i hope it comes in and i can get the plow going, but we will see what happens. damn this warm weather that has been going on lately. Im not ready for it, the harley is still torn down in the garage.


Local Shaman says about the same, if it happens it happens........


----------



## jpell

BUFF;1768080 said:


> Local Shaman says about the same, if it happens it happens........


ya, isnt that the truth. It is what it is, it looks like it blowing in over the mountains, but who knows, its been so windy up here. how is it in your parts buff?


----------



## BUFF

jpell;1768083 said:


> ya, isnt that the truth. It is what it is, it looks like it blowing in over the mountains, but who knows, its been so windy up here. how is it in your parts buff?


It's been a little breezy........ 60-65mph gust the past couple of days/nights.

I'm about 1/4 from the base of the foothills and it gets cranking to put it mildly. But there's no bugsThumbs Up


----------



## jpell

thats definitely more wind than up here, gusts of 30+, but its been windy the last three or so days.


----------



## rob_cook2001

The wind has been pretty crazy out here the past few days. Hauled some small bales of alfalfa today and I have never eaten so much hay!


----------



## jpell

Moving hay in the wind is the absolute worst


----------



## BUFF

Started to snow about an hour ago, grass,etc.... has about 1/2-3/4" on it, concrete / pavement just wet, the wind is blowing pretty good and 1-4" in the forecast, higher amounts expected closer to Wyo.


----------



## MK97

Nothing in Fort Collins so far.


----------



## jpell

MK97;1769213 said:


> Nothing in Fort Collins so far.


Southend of fort collins is still clear. Radar doesn't look promising either


----------



## BUFF

Looks like FoCo is exempt according to NOAA and Weather Underground's Radar.


----------



## BPS#1

Some where between 3" and 12" depending where you are in the county.


----------



## rob_cook2001

BPS#1;1769314 said:


> Some where between 3" and 12" depending where you are in the county.


Lucky *****. Glad your pushing the white stuff!


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1769314 said:


> Some where between 3" and 12" depending where you are in the county.


Nothing worth while for me, ended up with about 3/4"


----------



## BPS#1

I haven't seen over 3.

Supposedly the heavier amounts were northern Laramie county in the ranch/farm land. I'm sure they'll be glad for the moisture.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1769390 said:


> I haven't seen over 3.
> .


Sounds like something your wife would say.........just saying.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1769397 said:


> Sounds like something your wife would say.........just saying.


You'd be amazed at what your wife says about you too.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1769401 said:


> You'd be amazed at what your wife says about you too.


I know she calls me god all the time..........Thumbs Up


----------



## BPS#1

Delusion is so fun.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1769498 said:


> Delusion is so fun.


Beats reality hands down.......... Your just Wa Wa'd because I got all the Walker swag yesterday.....:laughing:


----------



## jpell

local reports now have 1-3" tuesday afternoon-tuesday night


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1769504 said:



> Beats reality hands down.......... Your just Wa Wa'd because I got all the Walker swag yesterday.....:laughing:


Sounds serious, you might want to get that condition checked out. 

What ever it is sounds like you might be that way because I was payup yesterday and you weren't. :laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

jpell;1770152 said:


> local reports now have 1-3" tuesday afternoon-tuesday night


The weather guessers have us at 3 chances in the next week.

We'll see.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1770221 said:


> Sounds serious, you might want to get that condition checked out.
> 
> What ever it is sounds like you might be that way because I was payup yesterday and you weren't. :laughing:


Have you gotten into some "Bird" food.....


----------



## BPS#1

NWS sez about this weekend.




We still have a long way to go before Winter releases it's grasp on southeast Wyoming and Nebraska Panhandle. Snow chances really begin to increase Thursday night as a Pacific low pressure system begins to move into Utah and western Colorado. The low is forecast to track across central Colorado Friday into Saturday and is in a very favorable position for us to receive significant snowfall. It's still too early to forecast snow amounts Friday and Saturday and the low's track could change. If you do have travel plans Friday through Sunday, stay tuned to the forecast. You may want to change your plans to leave earlier or wait until next week. Bitterly cold temperatures are also expected Friday through Sunday as the low pulls arctic air in from the northern Plains and southern Canada. Highs in the mid single digits are forecast for Douglas, Lusk, Chadron and Alliance during this time.


----------



## BUFF

NOAA sezzzzzzz

.day one...tonight

much colder air pushed across the plains late this afternoon and
early evening with temperatures quickly falling into the upper
teens and lower 20s. Cold temperatures will remain in place
overnight...with a few flurries possible across the plains as
well. In the mountains...mainly dry conditions will prevail with
gusty winds to around 40 mph above timberline.

.days two through seven...tuesday through sunday

another arctic cold front accompanying a jet stream will back
into northeast colorado bringing sharply colder temperatures...
Areas of freezing fog and snowfall...mainly to areas along and
east of the front range tuesday afternoon and tuesday night. Total
snow accumulations by late tuesday evening will vary anywhere from
3 to 6 inches in the mountains and front range foothills...to 1 to
3 inches on the plains.


----------



## BPS#1

We dropped from 50 at noon to 10 now.
Most of that drop was in an hour.

Up to 4" forecast for tomorrow
Most of it will get packed down because it's a day time storm.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1770956 said:


> We dropped from 50 at noon to 10 now.
> Most of that drop was in an hour.
> 
> Up to 4" forecast for tomorrow
> Most of it will get packed down because it's a day time storm.


Our temp dropped 30* in about 20min around 4pm.

Yeah daytime storms suck.......


----------



## jpell

Yes they do. Especially busy commercial lots.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Dang, if our temps dropped that much, it would be cold.


----------



## ByDesign

BUFF;1771013 said:


> Our temp dropped 30* in about 20min around 4pm.
> 
> Yeah daytime storms suck.......


Yeah, I noticed that. Was perfect weather for shorts and t-shirt...then I got cold quick!! Put in a late one last night working till about 7 pm. Whomever did the plumbing in this brand new home didn't check their work. Leaky sprinkler shut-off is gonna cause issues!


----------



## BPS#1

Rob I hear you sold a push box up here?

If you delivered it where I think you did you were only 3 miles from where I live.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I sure did, I thought about messaging you about lunch while I was up there but had to haul ass back to co... I owe you lunch next time for the sale!! Got the new box picked up and ready to role too.


----------



## BUFF

So where's our snow b!tche$?


----------



## BPS#1

rob_cook2001;1771381 said:


> I sure did, I thought about messaging you about lunch while I was up there but had to haul ass back to co... I owe you lunch next time for the sale!! Got the new box picked up and ready to role too.


Thats OK, I was kinda busy until almost 3.

Glad you were able to sell it to a new home.

Dave we got a dusting so far, NWS says 3-5 by 11pm tonight.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1771395 said:


> Thats OK, I was kinda busy until almost 3.
> 
> Glad you were able to sell it to a new home.
> 
> Dave we got a dusting so far, NWS says 3-5 by 11pm tonight.


Just started to flurry and dang it's cold, have a 10-15mph wind coming out of the north.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Cold as Hell here.. strong north wind. I am trying to fill water tanks for the horses and half my hoses are frozen... Frustration.


----------



## BPS#1

8 with wind = -13 windchill.


----------



## jpell

No snow in south fort collins yet, but it's 18 degrees at the house, definitely a nice cold change from last week.


----------



## jpell

Scratch that ^ it's snowing now,nothing crazy but it is coming down now


----------



## BUFF

Not much of a storm so far, at the rate it's falling it'll take a day to hit a 1" trigger....


----------



## BUFF

BUFF;1771726 said:


> Not much of a storm so far, at the rate it's falling it'll take a day to hit a 1" trigger....


Well I stand corrected, got about 1.5" on the ground and still coming down.
I guess I'll plow in the am.Thumbs Up


----------



## jpell

BUFF;1771974 said:


> Well I stand corrected, got about 1.5" on the ground and still coming down.
> I guess I'll plow in the am.Thumbs Up


I just got home from Greeley, I have just under 2" on the driveway and the street. Definitely been a better storm than expected.


----------



## BPS#1

5" here

NWS told me to expect 12" of heavy wet snow this weekend.


----------



## BUFF

About 1.5" at home, south about 1". Did a couple some sidewalks and that's it. Better than nothing I suppose.


----------



## jpell

Got one full commercial push in and another commercial sidewalk done. Not terrible I guess. Better than nothing. Took a hard spill on the trailer, I'll be feeling that later.


----------



## BUFF

jpell;1772284 said:


> Took a hard spill on the trailer, I'll be feeling that later.


Try using some of that Obama-Care stuff to take care of that..........:laughing:


----------



## jpell

I'll pass, I'll stick to Advil and water. I'd just go stick my leg in a pile of snow than think of Obama care for help.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1772286 said:


> Try using some of that Obama-Care stuff to take care of that..........:laughing:


That will create pain in a new location on his backside.



jpell;1772290 said:


> I'll pass, I'll stick to Advil and water. I'd just go stick my leg in a pile of snow than think of Obama care for help.


I'd rather stick my head in a snow bank than think of anything obama related.


----------



## BUFF

jpell;1772290 said:


> I'll pass, I'll stick to Advil and water. I'd just go stick my leg in a pile of snow than think of Obama care for help.


Our you can try taking advantage of the Amendment 64 benefits we Coloradans now have......Thumbs Up


----------



## stang2244

Sounds like this one stayed north. I had to salt one measly account.....luckily Rob needed some help and I got several hours in pushing some snow for him. Paul you must be raking in the dough, seems like you get a storm every few days!


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1772576 said:


> Sounds like this one stayed north.


It should have just stayed away IMO, spent equal time loading ****** up as I did plowing and was up at 2:30 to boot.

Maybe when we start doing spring clean ups we'll start getting some decent storms, it seems to be the norm.........


----------



## rob_cook2001

Thanks for the help Andy!


----------



## BPS#1

stang2244;1772576 said:


> Sounds like this one stayed north. I had to salt one measly account.....luckily Rob needed some help and I got several hours in pushing some snow for him. Paul you must be raking in the dough, seems like you get a storm every few days!


Three storms this week. Well two in the bag and one more big one in the forecast.
I had a pretty good Jan. Helps to even out the no income month of Nov.
Feb looks like it'll be good too.


----------



## AugustArborists

BPS#1;1772931 said:


> Three storms this week. Well two in the bag and one more big one in the forecast.
> I had a pretty good Jan. Helps to even out the no income month of Nov.
> Feb looks like it'll be good too.


Yeah, got two this week so far, now 5"-10" coming in two fronts, smaller one Friday then Saturday the bigger one hits. Now I just need some time to change out my ball joints, way past due.


----------



## BPS#1

stang2244;1772576 said:


> Sounds like this one stayed north. I had to salt one measly account.....luckily Rob needed some help and I got several hours in pushing some snow for him. Paul you must be raking in the dough, seems like you get a storm every few days!


NWS sez.......


> To date, we have had a total of 60.1 inches of snow in Cheyenne. Our normal snowfall through the end of February is 36.5 inches, so we're well above normal this winter in that realm and we've yet to get into our snowiest months of March and April. Meteorological Winter (Dec, Jan, Feb) has been the 2nd snowiest on record with 44.5 inches, beat out only by the winter of 1980 at 58.7 inches. For the year (since July), we're the 4th snowiest through the end of February. We only need another couple of tenths of an inch to move us into the 3rd spot ahead of the 1993 winter season.


I didn't keep track of the inches myself this season but if that is case then the season to date is comparable to my 12/13 records.
And we still have our historically snowy months of March and April.
Thats not a bad record to have considering the month of Nov was NOTHING.

I can tell you that I have way too many customers on my list with 7am deadlines.
Next season will require deciding who goes and who stays or how I get more equipment to service those accounts.
The 2.5 acre customer I just picked up said they weren't happy with their previous servicer at their old location and thats why they went looking for me when they moved to their new and mo better far larger location. 
Every plow contractor prior to me said they were route full and couldn't take on any more. 
I probably should not have taken on more but its really hard for me to say no to benjamins payup


----------



## BPS#1

AugustArborists;1773092 said:


> Yeah, got two this week so far, now 5"-10" coming in two fronts, smaller one Friday then Saturday the bigger one hits. Now I just need some time to change out my ball joints, way past due.


They've said the system looks to move north of us now and we'll be some thing less than the foot they were first predicting.


----------



## BPS#1

Ingredients are still coming together for a possible major winter weather event to take shape over southeast Wyoming and portions of the Nebraska Panhandle beginning as early as Friday, but more likely during the day Saturday. An Arctic front is still forecast to move into southeast Wyoming during the morning Friday and stall over the Laramie Range. A Pacific low pressure system just off the coast of northern California this evening is forecast to move inland and provide additional moisture and dynamics to the front for most of the day Saturday. Best chances for significant snowfall will be in the red highlighted area on the graphic, where we could see thunder-snow at times Saturday afternoon and evening. *The Snowy and Sierra Madre Ranges look to get pounded very hard with this storm system and could see upwards of 3 feet of snow through Sunday.* If traveling through Wyoming Friday through Sunday, please stay tuned to later updates in the forecast and prepare for the possibility of a major winter storm.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1773218 said:


> Ingredients are still coming together for a possible major winter weather event to take shape over southeast Wyoming and portions of the Nebraska Panhandle beginning as early as Friday, but more likely during the day Saturday. An Arctic front is still forecast to move into southeast Wyoming during the morning Friday and stall over the Laramie Range. A Pacific low pressure system just off the coast of northern California this evening is forecast to move inland and provide additional moisture and dynamics to the front for most of the day Saturday. Best chances for significant snowfall will be in the red highlighted area on the graphic, where we could see thunder-snow at times Saturday afternoon and evening. *The Snowy and Sierra Madre Ranges look to get pounded very hard with this storm system and could see upwards of 3 feet of snow through Sunday.* If traveling through Wyoming Friday through Sunday, please stay tuned to later updates in the forecast and prepare for the possibility of a major winter storm.


So what are you saying..............


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1773232 said:


> So what are you saying..............


Same as always.............. look out the window for the most accurate analysis of conditions.

Or go snow mobiling. 
I hear they have good conditions.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1773237 said:


> Same as always.............. look out the window for the most accurate analysis of conditions


Just making sure you weren't drinking the "funny" Kool-Aid again.....


----------



## BPS#1

Good chance I'll go to Mac's in the morning.

You gonna bring me my Walker swag?


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1773256 said:


> Good chance I'll go to Mac's in the morning.
> 
> You gonna bring me my Walker swag?


I was there yesterday and dropped off my plow for some warranty work.

I tell you what sport, hold your breathe while waiting for me to give you the swag it'll may the wait time seem shorter....... :laughing:


----------



## ByDesign

Just an FYI, some may already know but Urban Farmer is having an auction on March 19. They have about 60 plows, 100 vehicles and lts of equipment. Might be something to put on the schedule. This is a roller auction, so prices are much better than Ritchie.


----------



## BPS#1

Got a link to the auction?


----------



## rob_cook2001

I need a link.....


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1773746 said:


> I need a link.....


Is Brickman missing (link)

Online http://www.rollerauction.com/auction/42017_UrbanFarmerLawnGardenShopEquip.asp

Live http://www.rollerauction.com/auction/42015_UrbanFarmerVehiclesEquipmentLi.asp

Sounds like a reason to get together for lunch.


----------



## BPS#1

Food? Where


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1773757 said:


> Food? Where


I think you've had enough food to last you through the rest of the winter unless you plan to start growing vertically.....


----------



## BPS#1

Speak for yourself sweetie.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1773763 said:


> Speak for yourself sweetie.


Well my 'lil butterball buddy, you're right that was a little harsh and I apologize.

Pre-auction inspection is Monday/Tuesday till 4:30 off of 86th Ave Thornton,
Seems meeting for lunch then heading over to look at stuff is in order.
Who's in?


----------



## ByDesign

BUFF;1773761 said:


> I think you've had enough food to last you through the rest of the winter unless you plan to start growing vertically.....


Are you saying you know of a food to help the vertically challenged? Im all ears.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1773773 said:


> Are you saying you know of a food to help the vertically challenged? Im all ears.


Well it's not the stuff somebody's been forking down........ I just have genetics that helped me out


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1773772 said:


> Well my 'lil butterball buddy, you're right that was a little harsh and I apologize.
> 
> Pre-auction inspection is Monday/Tuesday till 4:30 off of 86th Ave Thornton,
> Seems meeting for lunch then heading over to look at stuff is in order.
> Who's in?


I'm in. Most likely either day, but Tuesday might be the better bet.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1773779 said:


> I'm in. Most likely either day, but Tuesday might be the better bet.


Hey look who stepped out of the shadow's....... I was surprised I didn't hear from you Tuesday night asking about the snow status is Boulder.


----------



## BPS#1

I don't expect there to be any deals to be had. 

Most folks will over bid on the items. 
Go to a richie bros auction if you don't believe me. 
Prices on trailers and all types of equipment are well above craigslist.
They even sell lots of left over equipment and close out stuff that can bring just 
as much if not more than buying the item from Northern Tool or Harbor Freight.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1773797 said:


> I don't expect there to be any deals to be had.
> 
> Most folks will over bid on the items.
> Go to a richie bros auction if you don't believe me.
> Prices on trailers and all types of equipment are well above craigslist.
> They even sell lots of left over equipment and close out stuff that can bring just
> as much if not more than buying the item from Northern Tool or Harbor Freight.


It can go either way, with January being the only good snow month down here it may keep bidding down.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1773803 said:


> It can go either way, with January being the only good snow month down here it may keep bidding down.


OK

Probably also depends on how widely they advertise it. 
Richie Bros does live/internet auctions and a lot of the over bidding comes from the internet.


----------



## BPS#1

The latest forecast. 
Some how the 12'' or more has been cut. Imagine that.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1773814 said:


> The latest forecast.
> Some how the 12'' or more has been cut. Imagine that.


How can that be.........that's boarder line unfathomable....


----------



## ByDesign

BPS#1;1773797 said:


> I don't expect there to be any deals to be had.
> 
> Most folks will over bid on the items.
> Go to a richie bros auction if you don't believe me.
> Prices on trailers and all types of equipment are well above craigslist.
> They even sell lots of left over equipment and close out stuff that can bring just
> as much if not more than buying the item from Northern Tool or Harbor Freight.


Like I said before, Ritchie Bros seems to be the well bid one. Roller sees much less traffic and only allows online bidding on certain auctions. Having been to both, if you are look for a deal, you're more likely to get one at roller.

I'm down to meet, actually trying to plan this one out.


----------



## BPS#1

ByDesign;1773832 said:


> Like I said before, Ritchie Bros seems to be the well bid one. Roller sees much less traffic and only allows online bidding on certain auctions. Having been to both, if you are look for a deal, you're more likely to get one at roller.


Gotcha......


----------



## BUFF

Urban Farmer went from this in 2011

http://landscapemanagement.net/2010/10/01/persistence-pays-off/

To this in July 2013

http://business-bankruptcies.com/cases/the-urban-farmer-inc


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1773842 said:


> Urban Farmer went from this in 2011
> 
> http://landscapemanagement.net/2010/10/01/persistence-pays-off/
> 
> To this in July 2013
> 
> http://business-bankruptcies.com/cases/the-urban-farmer-inc


Yikes.

Having failed personally at one point (bad choices) and then having a trucking business close up shop in 2008 
(bad economy and super high diesel prices) I know first hand the absolute gut wrenching agony of seeing a dream die.

Looks like this is going to be a total liquidation for them. 
That sucks to see a dream go down the drain.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I have a feeling prices should be good... Not many people buy winter equipment going into summer...


----------



## BPS#1

I'm gonna try a set of these. 
http://www.everblades.com/heated-windshield-wiper-kit/

I'm past sick of ice build up and not being able to see clearly.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BPS#1;1773939 said:


> I'm gonna try a set of these.
> http://www.everblades.com/heated-windshield-wiper-kit/
> 
> I'm past sick of ice build up and not being able to see clearly.


Don't waste your money.

They work great in heavy snow and are marginal to crap in other conditions. The rubber is too hard and doesn't clean good in wet conditions.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mark Oomkes;1773999 said:


> Don't waste your money.
> 
> They work great in heavy snow and are marginal to crap in other conditions. The rubber is too hard and doesn't clean good in wet conditions.


I should clarify, if they are using the same rubber as 10 years ago, they are a waste.


----------



## BPS#1

Mark Oomkes;1774102 said:


> I should clarify, if they are using the same rubber as 10 years ago, they are a waste.


I appreciate the feedback.

I need some thing that'll work.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Wish I could find something as well. 

I have a washer fluid heater that really doesn't work that well either. 

Wish someone would make a heated windshield for plow trucks. Silly concept, I know. Or heated wipers that work.


----------



## stang2244

I thought you were joking with those wipers....

As for Urban Farmer, how do they go from 18.8 million in 2012 to closing the doors after 2013.... Crazy


----------



## BPS#1

The reviews for everblades are mixed. Even on plowsite.

I think I'm going to give it a try. $140 is worth a risk. 
I'll send em back if they don't work.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Can't wait to hear if anything has changed.


----------



## BPS#1

Mark Oomkes;1774219 said:


> Can't wait to hear if anything has changed.


I'll let you know.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1774205 said:


> As for Urban Farmer, how do they go from 18.8 million in 2012 to closing the doors after 2013.... Crazy


Mirror, straw, white powder......



BPS#1;1774213 said:


> The reviews for everblades are mixed. Even on plowsite.
> 
> I think I'm going to give it a try. $140 is worth a risk.
> I'll send em back if they don't work.


Being a mouth breather I would have thought your windshield would always be clean.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1774227 said:


> Mirror, straw, white powder......
> 
> Being a mouth breather I would have thought your windshield would always be clean.


You are really being ......... well you know what you are.

As for the comment......... you clearly got me mixed up with some one else you hang out with.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1774250 said:


> You are really being ......... well you know what you are.
> 
> As for the comment......... you clearly got me mixed up with some one else you hang out with.


You're absolutley correct it's your twin brother Daryl I'm thinking of...........my bad.

So what day for the auction pre-viewing?


----------



## BPS#1

Its pretty easy to tell what was in your bowl of cheerios this morning.

You need to make a trip to Boulder, you'll come back a happier and more mellow man.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1774227 said:


> Mirror, straw, white powder......
> 
> Never heard of that happening before.
> 
> Being a mouth breather I would have thought your windshield would always be clean.


Ouch  :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1774279 said:


> You need to make a trip to Boulder, you'll come back a happier and more mellow man.


Funny.......I'm told that all the time by various people, maybe I should take a stumble down memory lane (spotty at best).......
I better get some Cheetos on the way......................:laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Then again, he is originally from Kentucky. :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1774301 said:


> Then again, he is originally from Kentucky. :laughing:


Rumor has it in that part of the country it's not uncommon to find a hook up at a family reunion.........


----------



## BPS#1

Mark Oomkes;1774301 said:


> Then again, he is originally from Kentucky. :laughing:


My roots are firmly traceable to WY. Thank you

KY was an unwilling stop along the way.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1774316 said:


> Rumor has it in that part of the country it's not uncommon to find a hook up at a family reunion.........


Probably happens in Lander too.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1774332 said:


> Probably happens in Lander too.


But they don't go any closer than 1st cousins......


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1774337 said:


> But they don't go any closer than 1st cousins......


:laughing: And that makes it OK?


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1774340 said:


> :laughing: And that makes it OK?


You should know based on this statement, *"My roots are firmly traceable to WY"*. I just have in-laws from there:waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BPS#1;1774329 said:


> My roots are firmly traceable to WY. Thank you
> 
> KY was an unwilling stop along the way.


It's your story.


----------



## BPS#1

Mark Oomkes;1774346 said:


> It's your story.


And I will tell it how I dam well please...... to quote a good friend of mine.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1774345 said:


> You should know based on this statement, *"My roots are firmly traceable to WY"*. I just have in-laws from there:waving:


Mine don't come from either Lander or Albin.

I'm good to go.


----------



## BPS#1

Buff make sure you bring me my walker swag to Mac's by about 1:30.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1774350 said:


> Mine don't come from either Lander or Albin.
> 
> I'm good to go.


Big state, small population and few family trees......


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1774352 said:


> Buff make sure you bring me my walker swag to Mac's by about 1:30.


Richard has your stuff.....


----------



## LoneCowboy

BUFF;1773842 said:


> Urban Farmer went from this in 2011
> 
> http://landscapemanagement.net/2010/10/01/persistence-pays-off/
> 
> To this in July 2013
> 
> http://business-bankruptcies.com/cases/the-urban-farmer-inc


that's amazing
I worked for them for like 3 years in the early 90's. 
When they were still down at 285 and Santa Fe. Did a bunch of projects in that 90's building boom.


----------



## LoneCowboy

stang2244;1774205 said:


> I thought you were joking with those wipers....
> 
> As for Urban Farmer, how do they go from 18.8 million in 2012 to closing the doors after 2013.... Crazy


leverage bites both ways
probably missed a few bids, had too much equipment and overhead and down they went.
revenue does not equal cash flow.

probably some scumbag developer (there is no other kind) didn't pay them either. I'm sure that adds up.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1774365 said:


> Richard has your stuff.....


Interesting. He didn't know about it.


----------



## Antlerart06

BPS#1;1774213 said:


> The reviews for everblades are mixed. Even on plowsite.
> 
> I think I'm going to give it a try. $140 is worth a risk.
> I'll send em back if they don't work.


I bought set not worth it still had ice build up during a blizzard

I found out best thing to do Adjust the blades where set high on the windshield so the heat from defroster will help on the ice buildup
I run the de-icing windshield fluid


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1775115 said:


> Interesting. He didn't know about it.


That 'lil twit........


----------



## BPS#1

No swag at the Loveland store, all left at Longmont.


----------



## BPS#1

Wow, they sure blew this forecast.

A foot turned into 6" and then less than 6" and then 2" to 4".
Did not get over 2'' thats for sure. Maybe even less than 2".

Even north of there where they were sure would get a foot or more...........nope.
8" is the highest thats been recorded from this storm. In Wheatland.


----------



## BUFF

At the house I ended up with 2", the further south there was more and in Niwot they got 4". Got the majority of my accounts and it's snowing again.


----------



## BPS#1

At least some body is makin the white money.
I guess I can't get all of it.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1775615 said:


> I guess I can't get all of it.


That goes for Walker swag too.........:laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1775618 said:


> That goes for Walker swag too.........:laughing:


I've got swag, and I'll get some more. With or with your help.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1775631 said:


> I've got swag, and I'll get some more. With or with your help.


I got some Hornady swag yesterday from a guy I know that works there, he gave me 5boxes of .223 and 2boxes of .308.Thumbs Up


----------



## BPS#1

Lucky you.


In looking around the interwebz I see far more straight blades with no wings than any other plow combo.

I gotta ask, what is the fascination with such a nonefficient plow other than the price?
Sure they are cheaper but you can get so much more work done in less time with any type of plow that will operate in a scoop mode.
The increased productivity has to far out weigh the "better" price point.


----------



## rob_cook2001

David, I'll take that .308 off your hands lol


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1775804 said:


> Lucky you.
> 
> In looking around the interwebz I see far more straight blades with no wings than any other plow combo.
> 
> I gotta ask, what is the fascination with such a nonefficient plow other than the price?
> Sure they are cheaper but you can get so much more work done in less time with any type of plow that will operate in a scoop mode.
> The increased productivity has to far out weigh the "better" price point.


I'm really digging my V, running it without wings and with wings there's a noticeable productivity difference. Relocating snow and cleaning up there's nothing that comes close. 
A straight blade has it's place, for doing resi's and roads they're all that's needed.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1775820 said:


> I'm really digging my V, running it without wings and with wings there's a noticeable productivity difference. Relocating snow and cleaning up there's nothing that comes close.
> A straight blade has it's place, for doing resi's and roads they're all that's needed.


I can see that. I do VERY little of that type of plowing and hadn't thought of it.


----------



## LoneCowboy

BPS#1;1775804 said:


> Lucky you.
> 
> In looking around the interwebz I see far more straight blades with no wings than any other plow combo.
> 
> I gotta ask, what is the fascination with such a nonefficient plow other than the price?
> Sure they are cheaper but you can get so much more work done in less time with any type of plow that will operate in a scoop mode.
> The increased productivity has to far out weigh the "better" price point.


government!!!!!!!
all the local parks, schools, city buildings (pickup trucks) are almost all running straight blades.
WTF does productivity matter to them?


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1775819 said:


> David, I'll take that .308 off your hands lol


Brickman has a better chance getting Walker Swag from me.........


----------



## rob_cook2001

Haha.. knnew it was a long shot. David, I feel the same way about my v blade!!


----------



## AugustArborists

BPS, I'm in Casper, we got it pretty good here, 8"-12" (depending where in town), throw in some drifting, I've been out for a full route three days in a row. Five out of the last seven days for a full route, 2" trigger.


----------



## BPS#1

AugustArborists;1776372 said:


> BPS, I'm in Casper, we got it pretty good here, 8"-12" (depending where in town), throw in some drifting, I've been out for a full route three days in a row. Five out of the last seven days for a full route, 2" trigger.


Good for you guys.

We got 1.9'' in the shade and 90% of that is already melted. 
Not a money maker for me.


----------



## BPS#1

LoneCowboy;1775989 said:


> government!!!!!!!
> all the local parks, schools, city buildings (pickup trucks) are almost all running straight blades.
> WTF does productivity matter to them?


Well for sure, their answer to productivity is more equipment, but I was meaning not only looking across this site but also Fisher's flakebook page. 
Not too many goobermental agencies posting either place.


----------



## BPS#1

I just ordered this for next season from Buff's other brother Dave.










With these for added snow moving capacity.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1776998 said:


> I just ordered this for next season from Buff's other brother Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With these for added snow moving capacity.


You continually say Dave is my other brother, when he looks like and has the same personality as you. The only thing we have in common is our names, so using that logic everyone named Paul must be you're other brother.......

Going back for some more Hiniker Kool-Aid........Oh Yeah......


----------



## BPS#1

Wow you sure are grumpy for a monday morning. 
You continually hassle me, turn about is fair play.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I thought you wanted to be a pro, not a plow jockey?


----------



## BPS#1

Mark Oomkes;1777037 said:


> I thought you wanted to be a pro, not a plow jockey?


Oh I know, I've spent a lot of time thinking. Watching youtube vids in action and talking to other plow ops.

I still want a back blade..... just decided that for right now this is the right step for me.
Right wrong or otherwise..... full steam ahead.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1777010 said:


> Wow you sure are grumpy for a monday morning.
> You continually hassle me, turn about is fair play.


Monday has nothing to do with it............. It's all good banter, if someones toes get stepped on roll with it. 



Mark Oomkes;1777037 said:


> I thought you wanted to be a pro, not a plow jockey?


Only in height can he be considered a Jockey.



BPS#1;1777040 said:


> Right wrong or otherwise..... full steam ahead.


Isn't that the same thing the Captain of the Titanic said just before hitting the Iceberg.:laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1777052 said:


> Isn't that the same thing the Captain of the Titanic said just before hitting the Iceberg.:laughing:


Thats kinda what curbs feel like.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1777056 said:


> Thats kinda what curbs feel like.


Being a Pro I wouldn't know, it must be a Jockey thing.........
Good to know though.:laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

Don't lie.....


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1777063 said:


> Don't lie.....


Ok I won't, I don't need to know what it feels like to tag a curb.......I'm a Pro.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Good looking plow.. what does hiniker hit your for that blade?


----------



## BPS#1

rob_cook2001;1777072 said:


> Good looking plow.. what does hiniker hit your for that blade?


Thanks
Around $6300, plus shipping out here is high.
Adding the wings and I'll be moving my current plow to my gasser, gotta buy the mount, move the wiring harness, 
convert my existing mount to version II and upgrade the wiring harness for a new plow etc....

I'm expecting to hit $8000 if not more before its all done. Easily blow a month's entire gross.
My current plow is around 10 yrs old but don't know for sure because I bought it used.
If I look at it as a multi year investment it doesn't seem so costly. Just that its a bundle to come up
with for one payment.


----------



## BPS#1

If any body is interested CPS spring fling is 3/14 7am to 4pm.
Lunch provided from Famous Daves.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1777088 said:


> If any body is interested CPS spring fling is 3/14 7am to 4pm.
> Lunch provided from Famous Daves.


I'm in, like to get in before the lunch crowd.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1777096 said:


> I'm in, like to get in before the lunch crowd.


Cool, you have another chance to bring me my swag.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1777105 said:


> Cool, you have another chance to bring me my swag.


My wife has her annual Gynecologist exam on Thursday, I'll have her get you some swag from him.Thumbs Up Is there anything special you're needing/wanting?


----------



## rob_cook2001

8k? You could buy a boss!  That hiniker looks good, but not a boss.....


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1777116 said:


> My wife has her annual Gynecologist exam on Thursday, I'll have her get you some swag from him.Thumbs Up Is there anything special you're needing/wanting?


My wife would be pissed knowing the whole internets knew her private medical appointments.

As much as you can get your hands on. Is there any other way?


----------



## BPS#1

rob_cook2001;1777169 said:


> 8k? You could buy a boss! That hiniker looks good, but not a boss.....


The plow isn't 8k, it's the plow and the mounting.
Going with a boss would cost even more because I'd have to buy 2 plows, 2 mounts and 2 wiring harnesses.


----------



## stang2244

DAYUMN!!! 8k is a lotta dough. Nice plow though and having them be interchangeable is key. Did you shop it around at all? I was looking for a spreader and ole Dave was ****in crazy high on his prices for them, like 40-50% high.


----------



## BPS#1

stang2244;1777261 said:


> DAYUMN!!! 8k is a lotta dough. Nice plow though and having them be interchangeable is key. Did you shop it around at all? I was looking for a spreader and ole Dave was ****in crazy high on his prices for them, like 40-50% high.


Its not 8 for the plow only.
Rondo is a big midwestern dealer. $6300 for the plow, plus the wing extension, plus assembly, plus install, plus shipping. 
It adds up FAST. Depending on how much of the install I have time for depends on how much I'll save.

I'm familiar with the spreader prices. 
Angelos even with shipping was still $300 less.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Daves prices are so high I swear he is on crack... He wanted $500 more for a hiniker scoop then I paid for my 9.2dxt!!


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1777086 said:


> Thanks
> Around $6300, plus shipping out here is high.
> Adding the wings and I'll be moving my current plow to my gasser, gotta buy the mount, move the wiring harness,
> convert my existing mount to version II and upgrade the wiring harness for a new plow etc....





rob_cook2001;1777611 said:


> Daves prices are so high I swear he is on crack... He wanted $500 more for a hiniker scoop then I paid for my 9.2dxt!!


Rondo shows the 9.5 Flared V as $6295.00 on a skid and $195.00 flat rate for shipping. They get $400.00 for the install at there shop.
Add another mount ($450-500?), wiring harness ($200-250 ?) and Wings ($500-600?) plus tax.

As short run mentioned Dave is high on SD spreaders and I've found him to be high on a few things but other things he's the low guy.


----------



## BPS#1

Like sno plow. Cheaper than anywhere else.


----------



## BUFF

We have a wildcard spring storm rolling in tonight.........


...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 8 PM THIS EVENING TO
3 AM MST WEDNESDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN DENVER HAS ISSUED A WINTER
WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 8 PM THIS
EVENING TO 3 AM MST WEDNESDAY.

* TIMING...RAIN WILL DEVELOP EARLY THIS EVENING AND BECOME MORE
WIDESPREAD. AT THIS TIME...THE RAIN IS EXPECTED TO CHANGE OVER
TO SNOW BETWEEN 8 AND 10 PM THIS EVENING AND BECOME HEAVY AT
TIMES. SNOW WILL COME TO AN END BEFORE DAYBREAK WEDNESDAY.

* SNOW ACCUMULATIONS...3 TO 6 INCHES...HEAVIEST NEAR THE FOOTHILLS
AND PALMER DIVIDE. SNOW ACCUMULATIONS MAY VARY LARGELY DEPENDING
ON EXACTLY HOW FAST THE CHANGEOVER FROM RAIN TO SNOW OCCURS.

* WIND/VISIBILITY...NORTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 20 MPH. VISIBILITIES
MAY BE REDUCED TO A QUARTER MILE OR LESS DURING PERIODS OF HEAVY
SNOW.

* IMPACTS...ROADS WILL BECOME SNOW COVERED AND SLICK AS THE
HEAVIER SNOW DEVELOPS. HAZARDOUS TRAVEL CONDITIONS CAN BE
ANTICIPATED FROM LATE EVENING INTO THE EARLY MORNING HOURS
WEDNESDAY.


----------



## ByDesign

Gonna be interesting, I'm loaded up, but don't have a lot of faith...just been too warm.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1778355 said:


> Gonna be interesting, I'm loaded up, but don't have a lot of faith...just been too warm.


Maybe down south, I've got 35*, light rain and about a 7-10mph wind.

South in Longmont/Boulder it's still in the mid forty's which is where I was at about an hour ago.


----------



## BPS#1

Not cold enough here yet for snow, been raining for a couple hrs.

The frost is going out of the ground but not enough to allow the snow melt to soak in.
There is minor flooding in places because of it.


----------



## BUFF

Got a snow/rain mix going on now.


----------



## jpell

34 degrees here. still looks like rain


----------



## BUFF

jpell;1778550 said:


> 34 degrees here. still looks like rain


I'm tucked up against the base of Foothills, and our weather is typically a bit different than it is in town 6miles away.


----------



## ByDesign

Still 44 here, not raining yet. Starting to smell a bit like **** outside though!


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1778602 said:


> Still 44 here, not raining yet. Starting to smell a bit like **** outside though!


LOL I had the same thing around 4:30 just before it started to rain, I figured someone was spreading manure up wind. It smells just like Greeley or Kersey.....:laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

Looking busted up here.
A little snow in the grass is about all there is.


----------



## ByDesign

The storm just arrived in the form of rain/snow, and the temp dropped to 36. I feel like a kid on Xmas!!!!


----------



## MK97

NTACs say it's snowing here. My eyes must be bad, because it looks like rain to me.


----------



## ByDesign

MK97;1778749 said:


> NTACs say it's snowing here. My eyes must be bad, because it looks like rain to me.


Where are you at?


----------



## MK97

West side of Fort Collins


----------



## ByDesign

I just got back, went out at 1. Was able to hit a handful of accounts, but it was melting quickly. I would say a solid 4" in the grass and 2"-2.5" on pavement.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1778899 said:


> I just got back, went out at 1. Was able to hit a handful of accounts, but it was melting quickly. I would say a solid 4" in the grass and 2"-2.5" on pavement.


A bust for me, just snow on grassy surfaces. But good moisture.Thumbs Up


----------



## jpell

What a let down. I got all excited and giddy,like a little kid, and then nothing.


----------



## BPS#1

jpell;1779067 said:


> What a let down. I got all excited and giddy,like a little kid, and then nothing.


Maybe friday night.

They really blew the last two forecasts. Even missed the low temp last night.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1779080 said:


> Maybe friday night.
> 
> They really blew the last two forecasts. Even missed the low temp last night.


It's all your fault for ordering that new plow!!!!!!!!
Way to go sportThumbs Up


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1779086 said:


> It's all your fault for ordering that new plow!!!!!!!!
> Way to go sportThumbs Up


Thumbs Up


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1779086 said:


> It's all your fault for ordering that new plow!!!!!!!!
> Way to go sportThumbs Up


Agreed.

Ban him! 



Expected to have SOMETHING on the ground since 3" was called. Nothing more than wet grass and streets.


----------



## jpell

Ya, they have been really off lately. Maybe I should just delete all of the weather apps.


----------



## MK97

Getting some wet snow now. Have a feeling it will be another big let down like earlier in the week.


----------



## jpell

MK97;1780530 said:


> Getting some wet snow now. Have a feeling it will be another big let down like earlier in the week.


I have that same feeling, hopefully we are both wrong.....hopefully we can all get some work tonight...


----------



## MK97

jpell;1780534 said:


> I have that same feeling, hopefully we are both wrong.....hopefully we can all get some work tonight...


Hope for the best, plan for the worst.

Our little heat wave trapped a lot of heat in the ground, so looking like maybe an inch and some nice icy roads tonight.

Planned on going to Cheyenne today, but looks like I'll just have to stay here and drink beer instead.


----------



## BUFF

They're saying the further south the more snow......the last storms were suppose to be heavier to the north.....just saying.


----------



## MK97

Eh, I'd expect better weather prediction with a dart board and blindfold.


----------



## BUFF

..........


----------



## MK97

:laughing: Not quite a dart board, but good enough.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1780564 said:


> :laughing: Not quite a dart board, but good enough.


It allows for "On the Fly" adjustment's every 7-9minutes......Thumbs Up


----------



## jpell

BUFF;1780565 said:


> It allows for "On the Fly" adjustment's every 7-9minutes......Thumbs Up


thats perfect.Thumbs Up


----------



## ByDesign

Had a meeting in Arvada this am at 8:30, bit of a wintery mix. Went back downtown and it's all rain. Local gypsies are still calling for 3"-5" though, sure feels cold. 

I decided to go ahead and hook up the 9'2" vxt for this storm, would like to use it at least once this season.


----------



## ByDesign

Buff, how is it up by you?


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1780804 said:


> Buff, how is it up by you?


Spotty at best, snow, snow/rain mix, nothing, snow, ..........
My only shot at getting anything out of this system is my stuff way south in the Niwot / Gunbarrel area.

I haven't put the plow on and will if needed in the am.

I did get 7ths in my rain gage which is cool.


----------



## ByDesign

We have a slushy 1-2" in areas. I'm going out in a few just to make some rounds and check.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1780907 said:


> We have a slushy 1-2" in areas. I'm going out in a few just to make some rounds and check.


Just looked to the north towards Loveland and south towards Longmont and it appears to be breaking up, to the west is a mountain and don't know what's going on that way.
Radar shows it's gone and sitting over west Denver. 
I'll go out to check a church and a commercial property I have in Niwot and Gunbarrel, don't expect to do anything other than going for a early morning drive and maybe stop for breakfast.

Suppose to be nice over the weekend and plan to start servicing lawn equipment/trailers in time for clean ups.


----------



## BPS#1

Mixed rain/snow most of the day. No accumulation.
NTACs say Tuesday night could be or could not be another weather system move thru.
With three days of warm temps I don't have high hopes.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1780969 said:


> Mixed rain/snow most of the day. No accumulation.
> NTACs say Tuesday night could be or could not be another weather system move thru.
> With three days of warm temps I don't have high hopes.


Roger than.....................


----------



## BUFF

BUFF;1780925 said:


> Just looked to the north towards Loveland and south towards Longmont and it appears to be breaking up, to the west is a mountain and don't know what's going on that way.
> Radar shows it's gone and sitting over west Denver.
> I'll go out to check a church and a commercial property I have in Niwot and Gunbarrel, don't expect to do anything other than going for a early morning drive and maybe stop for breakfast.
> 
> Suppose to be nice over the weekend and plan to start servicing lawn equipment/trailers in time for clean ups.


Well my expectations were met minus stopping for breakfast (nothing was open). 
As I went south I was I drove through several pockets of snow and ended up with this......


----------



## ByDesign

Another quick storm predicted to move in tomorrow morning for us. Zero confidence of anything sticking to the streets.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1782418 said:


> Another quick storm predicted to move in tomorrow morning for us. Zero confidence of anything sticking to the streets.


I would agree unless it stalls out over the top of us.....


----------



## stang2244

Anyone going to CPS Thursday? I'm planning to around lunchtime for a bit.....


----------



## BPS#1

I should be there. I may go early enough to pick up a couple classes.

This year's grand prize is a Honda 4 wheeler. Drawing should be between 3 and 3:30.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1783149 said:


> Anyone going to CPS Thursday? I'm planning to around lunchtime for a bit.....





BPS#1;1783155 said:


> I should be there. I may go early enough to pick up a couple classes.
> 
> This year's grand prize is a Honda 4 wheeler. Drawing should be between 3 and 3:30.


Isn't the open house on Friday 3/14?
I'm going, probably get there around 10:30, check things out, talk to the Morgro rep, eat and head out.


----------



## stang2244

Everything they've sent in the mail says Thursday 3/13...


----------



## BPS#1

Spring Fling has always been on a Thursday as long as I've been going. 
3/13 this year.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

You guys want some snow?

Right now, we have--in all seriousness--predictions of 1-12" for the next 30 hours. Detroit station has us in 12". Locals have us from 1-2" up to 4-6". 

This is awesome.


----------



## BPS#1

We're at 1-3'' by tonight. 

After 2 days of 60 degrees and sunshine what do you think the odds are that I'll be plowing tonight?
Some where between slim and none is my thinking.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1777088 said:


> *If any body is interested CPS spring fling is 3/14* *7am to 4pm.
> Lunch provided from Famous Daves.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> stang2244;1783191 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything they've sent in the mail says Thursday 3/13...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BPS#1;1783192 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spring Fling has always been on a Thursday as long as I've been going.
> 3/13 this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems some meathead posted in the above boldly highlighted thread it was on 3/14, it's on page 337.
Click to expand...


----------



## BPS#1

So sue me.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1783208 said:


> So sue me.


Real nice.......no wonder you don't get any swag.:laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1783240 said:


> Real nice.......no wonder you don't get any swag.:laughing:


:laughing:

You were never gonna give it up any way.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1783242 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> You were never gonna give it up any way.


Actually I was going to but given your demeanor I'll just hand it over to Andy or burn it.:waving:


----------



## BPS#1

That's cool too.


----------



## MK97

Missed the last open house, so going to try and make this one. I'm eager to meet Daves (Water Shed) twin.


----------



## ByDesign

I know I shouldn't say it but.......I think winter is over.


----------



## MK97

ByDesign;1783323 said:


> I know I shouldn't say it but.......I think winter is over.


If memory serves, I believe last year we got the 3 day snow event end of March/early April.


----------



## BPS#1

We had a 4 day run around the middle of the month and 8'' of very wet stuff on May 1.
Those are the events that stick in my mind.


----------



## MK97

Sounds about right. All I remember from it was having to drive from here to Rock Springs, then Baggs, and back. Snow, ice, and bad visibility made it a fun adventure. No idea how I didn't have any issues given the number of wrecked vehicles I saw.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1783323 said:


> I know I shouldn't say it but.......I think winter is over.


Besides January did it ever show up?


----------



## BPS#1

Jan and Feb were good months. 


Its my fault I decided to order additional removal equipment.


----------



## ByDesign

BUFF;1783778 said:


> Besides January did it ever show up?


Nope...so does this mean my new vxt is gaining value since it's not being used again?


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1783802 said:


> Nope...so does this mean my new vxt is gaining value since it's not being used again?


It depends on what Kool-Aid you're drinking....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FWIW, they were right with our forecast. We ended up with about 1.5".


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1783932 said:


> FWIW, they were right with our forecast. We ended up with about 1.5".


We had a system blow through yesterday that left about 4" stuck to the north-side of things but nothing on the ground, today it's 50*.


----------



## BUFF

Sooooooo................... Who's going to CPS today?
Brickman is out so I guess he won't be getting any swag......


----------



## stang2244

I'll be there


----------



## ByDesign

I'm heading there now, can't stay long but I'm at least gonna get free food!


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1784501 said:


> I'm heading there now, can't stay long but I'm at least gonna get free food!


Hey are you here?


----------



## ByDesign

I was outta there by 12, food was really good and I managed to get some really good info on some icemelt.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1784645 said:


> I was outta there by 12, food was really good and I managed to get some really good info on some icemelt.


Dam, I got there around 11, Andy showed up shortly after me. 
We talked to the Morgro (SnoPlow) rep and made it to the feed tent about 12 and gone by 1.
Next Monday/Tuesday is the pre-viewing for the Urban Farmer auction. We're talking about meeting up to go either day and grabbing food.

Is there any preference to which day? Anyone.....


----------



## ByDesign

I'm good for Monday


----------



## ByDesign

BUFF;1784650 said:


> Dam, I got there around 11, Andy showed up shortly after me.
> We talked to the Morgro (SnoPlow) rep and made it to the feed tent about 12 and gone by 1.
> Next Monday/Tuesday is the pre-viewing for the Urban Farmer auction. We're talking about meeting up to go either day and grabbing food.
> 
> Is there any preference to which day? Anyone.....


Also, any thoughts about using their ice fighter next season? Seems for about $1.50 more per bag maybe worth a try. Downside is a freeze point of only -6.


----------



## MK97

So does Tuesday work for checking out the auction? Have some mods coming for the truck today, so going to be hard to put that off.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1784464 said:


> Sooooooo................... Who's going to CPS today?
> Brickman is out so I guess he won't be getting any swag......


I had to go get my xt5 aerator.


----------



## rob_cook2001

What kind of truck mods?? I am down for Tuesday..


----------



## MK97

4" exhaust, Hydra chip, and Wicked Wheel 2. Just did my HD 05 light conversion yesterday.


----------



## ByDesign

MK97;1787005 said:


> 4" exhaust, Hydra chip, and Wicked Wheel 2. Just did my HD 05 light conversion yesterday.


Im out. I have been on the non stop today and my week just completely went sideways.

Please let me know how your WW2 works out. My 02 350 has got some really bad surge while pulling up the hills. Happens about 60-65 mph. Never heard of the hydra chip...interested though.


----------



## MK97

ByDesign;1787169 said:


> Im out. I have been on the non stop today and my week just completely went sideways.
> 
> Please let me know how your WW2 works out. My 02 350 has got some really bad surge while pulling up the hills. Happens about 60-65 mph. Never heard of the hydra chip...interested though.


Too bad you can't swing down. I'll be heading out about 0900 in the morning.

It will eliminate surge, and increase bottom end since it is a far more efficient design. Spent the day doing the Hydra since I was having a connection issue, but got it resolved and can do an install in under 30 min now.

We'll have to meet up and I can let you play with the Hydra. Made a few laps around town having way too much fun.


----------



## ByDesign

MK97;1787412 said:


> Too bad you can't swing down. I'll be heading out about 0900 in the morning.
> 
> It will eliminate surge, and increase bottom end since it is a far more efficient design. Spent the day doing the Hydra since I was having a connection issue, but got it resolved and can do an install in under 30 min now.
> 
> We'll have to meet up and I can let you play with the Hydra. Made a few laps around town having way too much fun.


One of the trucks has an Edge on it and the other has a DP tuner. They are fun, but usually stay in a stock or tow mode.


----------



## MK97

ByDesign;1787437 said:


> One of the trucks has an Edge on it and the other has a DP tuner. They are fun, but usually stay in a stock or tow mode.


I have read nothing but bad on Edge tunes (rough on the trans). I used to have a CTS for monitoring before it was stolen. It worked well.

DP has good tunes, but I'll never buy anything from them after seeing how the owners act. They talk down to everyone.


----------



## BPS#1

Weather guessers are saying 3 to 7 for us, tomorrow night into saturday.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1787005 said:


> 4" exhaust, Hydra chip, and Wicked Wheel 2. Just did my HD 05 light conversion yesterday.


How long did it take to install that WW2?


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1789527 said:


> How long did it take to install that WW2?


Haven't gotten to it yet. Truck decided it was going to start dumping oil everywhere from the dipstick tube on the pan. 

Looking at everything it shouldn't take me more than 90 minutes to swap. Going to try and get it done the next week. Tuner and exhaust are done, so the WW2 is left. Can't be harder than the turbo swap we did on a 6.7...


----------



## BPS#1

Local shop owner was telling me about that dipstick leak. 

Sounds like a pain but there is supposed to be a upgrade kit to use that isn't that bad.



Let me know how that WW2 wheel does. Maybe I'll have you swap mine.


----------



## BPS#1

LMFAO, the TV guessers are getting carried away with their guesses of snow amounts.

WTF?



> Here is the Storm Total snowfall forecast for different towns, cities and locations around the region...
> 
> SE WYOMING
> 
> Cheyenne: 4.7"
> 
> Laramie: 3.5"
> 
> Torrington: 3.0"
> 
> Wheatland: 4.0"
> 
> Chugwater: 4.3"
> 
> La Grange: 3.4"
> 
> Albin: 4.5"
> 
> Pine Bluffs: 4.3"
> 
> Burns: 4.5"
> 
> The Summit: 7.5"
> 
> Rawlins: 0.2"


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1789678 said:


> Local shop owner was telling me about that dipstick leak.
> 
> Sounds like a pain but there is supposed to be a upgrade kit to use that isn't that bad.
> 
> Let me know how that WW2 wheel does. Maybe I'll have you swap mine.


I built a patch for the hole (for now) since my vice popped and dropped the rear piece that sits in the pan...into the pan.  Such a horrible design, and last I looked the fix was a "bling" piece for $180. Because you need bling in a rarely viewed area. 

I'll let you know on the wheel, and hell you can even take it around the block to see how you like it. It's definitely become more lively on the 120hp tune. the 80hp daily tune has quite a punch to boot. The WW2 is supposed to help bottom end and efficiency overall.


----------



## BPS#1

I can get you this guy's number if you want. He was saying the fix is pretty easy and there is a piece that falls into the pan no body bothers with recovering.


----------



## MK97

Does he sell a fix? The piece I dropped in the pan is that piece. The pan is more than deep enough to where it wont find its way into the crank...well unless you roll the truck.

The only "fix" I know of short of fishing it out (tried for a few hours) is to use the Strictly Diesel replacement. But for $300, no thanks. I was considering it at $180, but was wrong on the price. 
http://www.strictlydiesel.com/p-2690-strictly-diesel-dipstick-adapter-repair-kit.aspx

For $300 I'll wait until I need to pull the engine and fish it out at that time. Most vehicles I would probably just buy their kit and fix it, but being the 7.3 wont suffer any damage when run low on oil, I'm letting it slide.


----------



## BPS#1

Yeah he just leaves them. I'm assuming he sells the fix. 
He was talking about the leaking dipstick and how he fixes them.


----------



## MK97

Sure, I'll take his info. See if maybe he has a fix that's a little more reasonable.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1789830 said:


> He was talking about the leaking dipstick and how he fixes them.


I've never had this problem or any personal experience but was always under the impression several treatments of penicillin takes care of a leaking dipstick..........


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1789839 said:


> I've never had this problem or any personal experience but was always under the impression several treatments of penicillin takes care of a leaking dipstick..........


I'm not the one with the problem, MK97 is.

And I think you are reading the wrong forum if you think thats the kind of leak he was referring to. 
Or maybe hes speaking in code. I dunno.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1789846 said:


> I'm not the one with the problem, MK97 is.


He does/has spent a lot of time in the oil fields on the west end of the state which does have a large concentration of woolies......just saying.:laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1789864 said:


> He does/has spent a lot of time in the oil fields on the west end of the state which does have a large concentration of woolies......just saying.:laughing:


:laughing: :laughing:

I have heard Vernal called Venereal a time or 20.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1789870 said:


> :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> I have heard Vernal called Venereal a time or 20.


Exactly........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Y'all are just wrong.


----------



## BPS#1

Mark Oomkes;1789874 said:


> Y'all are just wrong.


Yes sir, we are. And you think its funny.
That makes you just as wrong.

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1789874 said:


> Y'all are just wrong.


Well that depends on the stetting's of your Wrong-O-Matic Meter......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BPS#1;1789876 said:


> Yes sir, we are. And you think its funny.
> That makes you just as wrong.
> 
> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


Guilty



BUFF;1789879 said:


> Well that depends on the stetting's of your Wrong-O-Matic Meter......


Pretty high....................or low, depending on how you look at it.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1789891 said:


> Guilty
> 
> Pretty high....................or low, depending on how you look at it.


Prefect........


----------



## MK97

I'm gone an hour and you bastards start saying I'm "sheeping it up"....just wrong. :laughing: 

The truck was leaking, I'm still leak free...now if that changes in say 40 years like some of you old timers, we can address it at that time.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1789913 said:


> I'm gone an hour and you bastards start saying I'm "sheeping it up"....just wrong. :laughing:
> 
> The truck was leaking, I'm still leak free...now if that changes in say 40 years like some of you old timers, we can address it at that time.


I don't believe Ovis Aries was mentioned anytime in the past hour, sounds like someone has some level of guilt......


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1789926 said:


> I don't believe Ovis Aries was mentioned anytime in the past hour, sounds like someone has some level of guilt......


You mentioned woolies, my mistake.

No guilt here, it's well know the area has slutty sheep. :laughing:. Granted odds would be good they are cleaner than lot lizards.


----------



## rob_cook2001

You boys are always good for a laugh!! You didn't miss much at the urban farmer auction.. some of the most abused equipment I have ever seen!!!! I was about to get probably the best deal on a plow there, just sucked waiting all day for them to sell the junk first!


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1790134 said:


> You boys are always good for a laugh!! You didn't miss much at the urban farmer auction.. some of the most abused equipment I have ever seen!!!! I was about to get probably the best deal on a plow there, just sucked waiting all day for them to sell the junk first!


I blew it off to hang out with my boy and work on the fishing boat, sounds like I made the right choice.

So WTF is our snow storm.......looks like another stellar job of forecasting.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1790139 said:


> So WTF is our snow storm.......looks like another stellar job of forecasting.


Oh yeah, Thursday night all gungho that we'd see 7'' of snow.
Tonight...... we'll be lucky to see 1''.


----------



## MK97

rob_cook2001;1790134 said:


> You boys are always good for a laugh!! You didn't miss much at the urban farmer auction.. some of the most abused equipment I have ever seen!!!! I was about to get probably the best deal on a plow there, just sucked waiting all day for them to sell the junk first!


I didn't have your number. Was going to give you a call to see if you wanted me to take pics of anything.

Completely agree on their equipment being borederline destroyed. Still shocked at the what some of those destroyed mowers and other equipment sold for. I am kicking myself for not checking on it when they did the plows later on. Would have picked up a couple for next season. About the only decent deals they had.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Those mowers were distroyed.... And some brought over 2k!!!. I picked up a 10ft boss for a 550+ size truck really cheap but some of those hammerd plows brought over 1k


----------



## MK97

Yeah, I don't know if people got caught up in bidding or what was going on. Had my eye on a couple Boss and Northmans since mine has been a tank so far.


----------



## BPS#1

You can find some of the prices here.

https://www.proxibid.com/asp/Catalog.asp?aid=76011


----------



## ByDesign

Anyone know of suppliers getting rid of their ice melt supplies at super cheap prices? It may be worth looking into, I would be willing to buy now if it saved a bunch.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Just throwing it out there if anyone is interested.. I am selling s SUPER CLEAN 1996 dodge 2500 extended cab 4x4 auto Cummins.. it has 85000 original miles. All stock except intake and gauges. Has 17in aluminum wheels off of a 2006 and new 285 tires. Also has a topper and updated sound system. Truck is RUST FREE. Asking 16,000..


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1790833 said:


> Just throwing it out there if anyone is interested.. I am selling s SUPER CLEAN 1996 dodge 2500 extended cab 4x4 auto Cummins.. it has 85000 original miles. All stock except intake and gauges. Has 17in aluminum wheels off of a 2006 and new 285 tires. Also has a topper and updated sound system. Truck is RUST FREE. Asking 16,000..


Pesos?


----------



## rob_cook2001

Funny David lol.. a 1993 just like this with 140k miles sold on ebay 4 days ago for 20,100.... These old Cummins hold there value like crazy.. a 94 with 200k sold on eBay last week for 14,500..


----------



## ByDesign

Whats everyone getting? About 4"-5" on the grass with a slushy 1" on the streets in DT Denver.


----------



## MK97

Nothing here. Have some trace snow on my grill cover, that's it.


----------



## BPS#1

.25" in the grass, nothing on the roads.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1797347 said:


> Whats everyone getting? About 4"-5" on the grass with a slushy 1" on the streets in DT Denver.


2-3" on the grass, wet hardsurfaces. I got up at 3a saw the shop cement pad was wet and said flog it and went back to bed..


----------



## ByDesign

Well, I spoke too soon, and got my ass chewed out! Two clients called complained I wasn't there. One account was said there was 6" in their lot and another claimed 8"-10". I figured no way...things at both lots had drifted pretty bad...one had about 4" piled up against the building and the other had a legit 6"-8" on the north side. I snapped a dumpster pic ill post tomorrow.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1798043 said:


> Well, I spoke too soon, and got my ass chewed out! Two clients called complained I wasn't there. One account was said there was 6" in their lot and another claimed 8"-10". I figured no way...things at both lots had drifted pretty bad...one had about 4" piled up against the building and the other had a legit 6"-8" on the north side. I snapped a dumpster pic ill post tomorrow.


Well shame on you........:laughing::laughing:
Sounds like they had a moisture rich series of clouds over them. I went to Loveland and FoCo this morning and drove in and out of snow covered area's 3 times.


----------



## ByDesign

Quick dumpster pic, only one I thought to grab..


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1798162 said:


> Quick dumpster pic, only one I thought to grab..


Dumpster porn........:laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1798230 said:


> Dumpster porn........:laughing:


Glad it wasn't just me.


----------



## In2toys

hey guys, went to look at a job this am & need to pick some brains... in Monument, nearly vertical slope about 6' tall in places to 3 in others. Sandy soil, scrub oak on top of slope. Faces south, direct sun. lo budget, Trying to come up with erosion control ideas. 2 ideas I had was regrade the area to lesson slope, seed with native grasses, cover with erosion blanket, Plant shrubs, etc to help. She's on a well & doesn't want to spend a lot on water. Plan B is to regrade, lay fabric, & cover with cobble... Would wire fencing layed on ground help to hold rocks in place? I'm thinking final grade will be about a 30 - 45 degree slope...Any ideas??


----------



## ByDesign

What type of budget is she on? Is a rip rap wall an option? Native grasses and plant material is a good idea, it will still need water to establish. How about a regrade and hydro seed with a tac in it?


----------



## BUFF

How long is this slope, a shorter run would be treated differently than a longer due to amount of water/run off. I steep slopes I've seen a poly mesh pinned to the ground then hydro seeded, long runs "water breaks" are used to mitigate volume and flow of water. 
The DOT uses pinned chain link to hold rocks in place on slopes along the hi-way. 
I think your on the right track with your ideas, it's just up to how much they're willing to spend and what kind of look they're after.


----------



## In2toys

By the time I'm done regrading, I'm assuming about a 15' long run. the sloped area is about 120' wide along her property / ditch. There is a gas line in there somewhere as well which the locates will find, that will determine the final grade. I'm leaning towards rock as that will be the least maintenance water wise... Once the area is regarded, it will be easier to determine what to put there. If it was my place I'd regrade, seed it with native plants & deal with a little watering till they get established. Rocks are going to just end up with weeds & grasses in them anyway in a couple of years...


----------



## BPS#1

Weather guessers are saying 4 to 6 Saturday night for us.
I'll believe it when I see it. They've blown all the accumulation forecasts for the last month and a half now.


----------



## rob_cook2001

It was 70's all week.. 70's tomorrow and Saturday.... I don't see it sticking.


----------



## BPS#1

I agree.

They are saying it'll rain for several hours prior to temps falling into the 20s and snow falling.
Buff says thats the key to accumulation. 

Time will tell, they're saying 4'' to 8''.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1800163 said:


> I agree.
> 
> They are saying it'll rain for several hours prior to temps falling into the 20s and snow falling.
> Buff says thats the key to accumulation.
> 
> Time will tell, they're saying 4'' to 8''.


It can do what ever it wants to, I'm finishing up aerating and fert tomorrow, and have one more clean up to do.


----------



## ByDesign

It better snow and stick. I had to change my trip and fly back this evening from nashville to deal with this!


----------



## BUFF

Got up around 6am and it was snowing pretty good. Grass is white and have 33*, if this persist all day as they say it actually may turn into something worthy of putting the plow on.


----------



## MK97

I threw my plow back on yesterday. So hanging out, watching to see what happens.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1800409 said:


> I threw my plow back on yesterday.


Way to go...........you just hosed up the storm and it'll be a bust.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1800415 said:


> Way to go...........you just hosed up the storm and it'll be a bust.


Can't say I'm shocked. But if I hadn't put it on, we would get hit with a couple feet...great for you guys but not me.  :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

Well did anyone get out?
It snowed all day and I have about 4-5" on the grass and the road was starting to slush up but the snow has stopped and the road is wet.


----------



## MK97

Just wet roads here...


----------



## ByDesign

I was able to hit 3 accounts. Going to wake up in a few after aquick nap and check again.


----------



## cold_and_tired

The time has come for me to sell my truck. We are moving up to a bigger fifth wheel, and need to get a dually. I've owned this truck since 2004. It was purchased with just shy of 50,000 miles on it and I have personally put the rest on it.

The truck is a 2002 Ford F-350, crew cab, long bed, single rear wheel, 7.3 Powerstroke diesel with an automatic transmission. It is the Lariat package and comes with power everything and leather seats. The truck is charcoal gray with matching gray interior. In 2012, I removed the stock radio and replaced it with a Pioneer touchscreen DVD system. There are hookups for an Iphone or Ipod and the ability to expand it with Bluetooth, navigation and satellite radio. Speaking of satellite radio, there is already a Pioneer unit in the truck for that. All you would have to do is have you account switched over to it.

If you know anything about diesel trucks, you know that the 7.3 Powerstroke was one of the best engines ever made! Other than replacing o-rings on the HPOP and changing out the glow plugs, there hasn't been any problems. I have had a DP Tuner installed for the last 75,000 miles and it really woke the engine up and made driving and towing fun again. The tunes loaded are; stock, 40 hp tow, 80 hp tow, 60 hp economy, 80 hp economy, and a deceleration tune which closes the EBPV and automatically downshifts the transmission.

To monitor the additional horsepower and torque, there is a full compliment of EGT, turbo boost, and transmission temperature Isspro gauges.

A Wicked Wheel compressor wheel was installed in the turbo to cure the surge issues that were common with the 2000-2003.5 model year turbos. The truck has a custom intake as well as a straight pipe exhaust.

To pull your trailers, the truck is equipped with a traditional bumper pull hitch, a gooseneck hitch, and I'll even throw in a fifth wheel hitch. There's nothing you can't pull with this truck.

With all that being said, there are some issues that the truck has. Nothing major but I just don't want anyone to be surprised.

The paint - some of the clearcoat has begun to flake off. It is affecting the left front quarter panel and the right rear bed side. 

The power windows - sometimes they work and sometimes they don't. I've narrowed the issue down to a problem inside that gauge cluster. Replacing it should solve the problem.

A slight vibration - I took the truck in a few months ago to have the rear u-joint replaced. I think the shop that did it may have bent the ears on the rear yoke when they were pressing out the u-joint. You can feel it at 30 mph and again when nearing 80 mph. It's smooth at all other speeds.

I need to sell the truck ASAP! I've already bought a truck and it's sitting in Idaho waiting on me to pick it up. I'm asking $12,000 OBO!!! This price is $500 below what the KBB "fair condition" value is listed at. If you don't think the truck is worth that much, throw a number out there.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1800860 said:


> The time has come for me to sell my truck. We are moving up to a bigger fifth wheel, and need to get a dually. I've owned this truck since 2004. It was purchased with just shy of 50,000 miles on it and I have personally put the rest on it.
> 
> The truck is a 2002 Ford F-350, crew cab, long bed, single rear wheel, 7.3 Powerstroke diesel with an automatic transmission. It is the Lariat package and comes with power everything and leather seats. The truck is charcoal gray with matching gray interior. In 2012, I removed the stock radio and replaced it with a Pioneer touchscreen DVD system. There are hookups for an Iphone or Ipod and the ability to expand it with Bluetooth, navigation and satellite radio. Speaking of satellite radio, there is already a Pioneer unit in the truck for that. All you would have to do is have you account switched over to it.
> 
> If you know anything about diesel trucks, you know that the 7.3 Powerstroke was one of the best engines ever made! Other than replacing o-rings on the HPOP and changing out the glow plugs, there hasn't been any problems. I have had a DP Tuner installed for the last 75,000 miles and it really woke the engine up and made driving and towing fun again. The tunes loaded are; stock, 40 hp tow, 80 hp tow, 60 hp economy, 80 hp economy, and a deceleration tune which closes the EBPV and automatically downshifts the transmission.
> 
> To monitor the additional horsepower and torque, there is a full compliment of EGT, turbo boost, and transmission temperature Isspro gauges.
> 
> A Wicked Wheel compressor wheel was installed in the turbo to cure the surge issues that were common with the 2000-2003.5 model year turbos. The truck has a custom intake as well as a straight pipe exhaust.
> 
> To pull your trailers, the truck is equipped with a traditional bumper pull hitch, a gooseneck hitch, and I'll even throw in a fifth wheel hitch. There's nothing you can't pull with this truck.
> 
> With all that being said, there are some issues that the truck has. Nothing major but I just don't want anyone to be surprised.
> 
> The paint - some of the clearcoat has begun to flake off. It is affecting the left front quarter panel and the right rear bed side.
> 
> The power windows - sometimes they work and sometimes they don't. I've narrowed the issue down to a problem inside that gauge cluster. Replacing it should solve the problem.
> 
> A slight vibration - I took the truck in a few months ago to have the rear u-joint replaced. I think the shop that did it may have bent the ears on the rear yoke when they were pressing out the u-joint. You can feel it at 30 mph and again when nearing 80 mph. It's smooth at all other speeds.
> 
> I need to sell the truck ASAP! I've already bought a truck and it's sitting in Idaho waiting on me to pick it up. I'm asking $12,000 OBO!!! This price is $500 below what the KBB "fair condition" value is listed at. If you don't think the truck is worth that much, throw a number out there.
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Hey Tanner you said it'd pull anything so why the new truck.....lol


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1800871 said:


> Hey Tanner you said it'd pull anything so why the new truck.....lol


It'll pull it as long as there's not 5k on the pin :crying: Gonna miss this old girl.

How's the season been?


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1801078 said:


> It'll pull it as long as there's not 5k on the pin :crying: Gonna miss this old girl.
> 
> How's the season been?


The season........it ended about 1month or so ago.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Idaho? Happen to buy a new dodge??


----------



## BPS#1

5k thats all??????

Sheeeeeet, I used to scale at 32k gross with this rig, depended on the load arrangement. 
75hp Bully Dog chip and it'd cruise with the best of em.


----------



## BPS#1

If I wasn't saving up for a new plow this fall I'd be highly tempted to take that pickup off your hands.


----------



## BPS#1

Last year we had 8'' plowable on May 1, this storm is only a few days off.



> Winter storm watches are in effect for Saturday night and Sunday in the blue shaded areas, including the Laramie Valley, Laramie Range, Snowy and Sierra Madre Ranges. Snowfall at lower elevations may range from 3 to 7 inches, with 6 to 12 inches in the mountains. High wind watches are in effect Sunday into Sunday evening for brown shaded areas, including Douglas, Lusk, Torrington, Wheatland, Cheyenne, Scottsbluff, Kimball and Sidney. West to northwest winds of 35 to 45 mph with gusts to 60 mph are possible.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1804326 said:


> Last year we had 8'' plowable on May 1, this storm is only a few days off.


Hey did your wife tell you I stopped by on Wednesday around 2:30........


----------



## BPS#1

lol, right

Like I believe that.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1804332 said:


> lol, right
> 
> Like I believe that.


Lol, can't blame a butthead for trying


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1804334 said:


> Lol, can't blame a butthead for trying




I was home all afternoon, I knew you were  Thumbs Up


----------



## BPS#1

Had the warm weather kept up we'd have been mowing this week. As it turns out the grass is only long in a few places.

With next week's big cool down that'll slow things down even more.

After some fine tuning of the tine lift this machine works much better and with the tines lifting out of the ground properly 
it was much more user friendly. You can areate a whole lot of ground in a short amount of time.

First apartment complex it was paid for, second one the XT5 walk behind was paid for too.


----------



## MK97

Do we have a similar thread at lawnsite? Saw a Colorado thread, but seems to be low on activity.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1805953 said:


> Do we have a similar thread at lawnsite? Saw a Colorado thread, but seems to be low on activity.


I'm not there, ones enough........

Did you ever get those property's you asked me about in So Loveland?


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1805994 said:


> I'm not there, ones enough........
> 
> Did you ever get those property's you asked me about in So Loveland?


Going to be weird to not have someone else making smart ass comments to...well, everything.

One is sticking with the current. The other has drug their feet and will finally be looking at it Monday evening. Should know that night since I have an in with a board member.

I am glad they have screwed around to an extent. Found out yesterday they hired someone to aerate and they proceeded to tear up all the new wiring for sidewalk lighting that was installed way to shallow. Now scrambling to see who gets blame on that one.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1806004 said:


> Going to be weird to not have someone else making smart ass comments to...well, everything.
> 
> One is sticking with the current. The other has drug their feet and will finally be looking at it Monday evening. Should know that night since I have an in with a board member.
> 
> I am glad they have screwed around to an extent. Found out yesterday they hired someone to aerate and they proceeded to tear up all the new wiring for sidewalk lighting that was installed way to shallow. Now scrambling to see who gets blame on that one.


Oh I'm sure there's enough butt heads over there to fill my boots........

I had one that I didn't bid on this year they just assumed I was doing the work. I get a email saying it's time for a Back Flo test and it need to get done by 4/30 per the water district. I reply saying I didn't bid on the work, wasn't planning to do the work and they offered a nice increase to sway me so I took it.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1806039 said:


> Oh I'm sure there's enough butt heads over there to fill my boots........
> 
> I had one that I didn't bid on this year they just assumed I was doing the work. I get a email saying it's time for a Back Flo test and it need to get done by 4/30 per the water district. I reply saying I didn't bid on the work, wasn't planning to do the work and they offered a nice increase to sway me so I took it.


Guess you're doing something right if they're willing to bribe.

Most of my activation's are done except for a few clusters. One I was ready to call you for input on, since it's in Boulder. Store is a mess and can't locate the main or valve. Followed the clock wiring on a hunch and it runs about 60ft before it just stops under the weed mat. Pretty sure the last company was charging for activations and blowouts without actually doing anything...especially since a bunch of the bushes are dead and dying.


----------



## leolkfrm

........................................wrong thread


----------



## BUFF

*Snow on Sunday....WTF*

Winter Storm watch for Sunday.........if it does it's going to raise hell with the trees.

Winter Storm Watch
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DENVER/BOULDER CO
430 AM MDT FRI MAY 9 2014

...A STRONG COLD SPRING STORM TO HIT THE ROCKIES...

.A STRONG STORM SYSTEM WILL MOVE INTO THE GREAT BASIN SATURDAY
NIGHT AND SLOWLY MOVE EASTWARD SUNDAY AND SUNDAY NIGHT. WIDESPREAD
RAIN AND MOUNTAIN SNOW IS EXPECTED TO FORM OVER NORTHERN COLORADO
AND WYOMING SATURDAY NIGHT. PRECIPITATION AND COLD AIR WILL SPREAD
SOUTH LATE SATURDAY NIGHT AND SUNDAY. RAIN IS EXPECTED TO QUICKLY
CHANGE TO SNOW IN THE FOOTHILLS. SNOWFALL AMOUNTS MAY GREATLY
VARY DEPENDING ON WHEN THE RAIN CHANGES TO SNOW.

COZ034-036>041-043-100200-
/O.NEW.KBOU.WS.A.0010.140511T1200Z-140512T1200Z/
SOUTH AND SOUTHEAST GRAND/WEST CENTRAL AND SOUTHWEST BOULDER/
GILPIN/CLEAR CREEK/SUMMIT/NORTH AND WEST PARK COUNTIES ABOVE
9000 FEET-
JEFFERSON AND WEST DOUGLAS COUNTIES ABOVE 6000 FEET/GILPIN/CLEAR
CREEK/NORTHEAST PARK COUNTIES BELOW 9000 FEET-
CENTRAL AND SOUTHEAST PARK COUNTY-
LARIMER COUNTY BELOW 6000 FEET/NORTHWEST WELD COUNTY-
BOULDER AND JEFFERSON COUNTIES BELOW 6000 FEET/WEST BROOMFIELD
COUNTY-
NORTH DOUGLAS COUNTY BELOW 6000 FEET/DENVER/WEST ADAMS AND
ARAPAHOE COUNTIES/EAST BROOMFIELD COUNTY-
ELBERT/CENTRAL AND EAST DOUGLAS COUNTIES ABOVE 6000 FEET-
CENTRAL AND SOUTH WELD COUNTY-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...BERTHOUD PASS...BRECKENRIDGE...
EAST SLOPES MOSQUITO RANGE...EAST SLOPES SOUTHERN GORE RANGE...
EISENHOWER TUNNEL...INDIAN PEAKS...KENOSHA MOUNTAINS...
MOUNT EVANS...WILLIAMS FORK MOUNTAINS...WINTER PARK...BAILEY...
CENTRAL CITY...EVERGREEN...GEORGETOWN...IDAHO SPRINGS...
WESTCREEK...FAIRPLAY...HARTSEL...LAKE GEORGE...SOUTH PARK...
FORT COLLINS...HEREFORD...LOVELAND...NUNN...ARVADA...BOULDER...
GOLDEN...LAKEWOOD...LONGMONT...AURORA...BRIGHTON...
CITY OF DENVER...DENVER INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT...HIGHLANDS RANCH...
LITTLETON...PARKER...CASTLE ROCK...ELBERT...FONDIS...KIOWA...
LARKSPUR...EATON...FORT LUPTON...GREELEY...ROGGEN
430 AM MDT FRI MAY 9 2014

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM SUNDAY MORNING THROUGH LATE
SUNDAY NIGHT...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN DENVER HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM
WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM SUNDAY MORNING THROUGH LATE
SUNDAY NIGHT.

* TIMING...SNOW IS EXPECTED TO FORM OVER THE MOUNTAINS SATURDAY
NIGHT WITH RAIN AT LOWER ELEVATIONS. THE RAIN WILL CHANGE OVER
TO SNOW SUNDAY ACROSS THE LOWER ELEVATIONS. SNOW IS EXPECTED TO
CONTINUE SUNDAY EVENING AND DECREASE SUNDAY NIGHT.

* SNOW ACCUMULATIONS...4 TO 9 INCHES WILL BE POSSIBLE FOR LOWER
ELEVATIONS AND SOUTH PARK...WITH 9 TO 18 INCHES POSSIBLE FOR
THE FOOTHILLS...AND 12 TO 24 INCHES POSSIBLE FOR THE MOUNTAINS.

* WIND/VISIBILITY...HEAVY SNOW COMBINED WITH NORTHEAST WINDS UP TO
30 MPH MAY REDUCED VISIBILITY BELOW A QUARTER MILE AT TIMES.

* IMPACTS...IF TRAVELING SUNDAY OR SUNDAY NIGHT...EXPECT SLUSHY
AND SNOW COVERED ROADS...ESPECIALLY IN THE MOUNTAINS AND
FOOTHILLS. SOME ROADS IN THE FOOTHILLS AND MOUNTAINS MAY CLOSE
DUE TO HEAVY SNOW. THE HEAVY SNOW WILL ACCUMULATE ON BRANCHES
AND POWERLINES POSSIBLY CAUSING SOME TO BREAK.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT
SNOW THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL. CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST
FORECASTS.


----------



## MK97

Saw this earlier. Seriously debating if it's worth putting the plow back on the truck, or just another bust. If it hits like they think, I'll be cleaning up a lot of trees next week. 

Speaking of trees, need to get a hold of my hippie neighbors landlord about their dying tree. Already found one branch on the roof, don't want to deal with the big ******* dropping a bunch of its friends Sunday. I'll happily drop it tomorrow, or at least everything on my side. Think they'll notice half a tree missing?


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1807731 said:


> Saw this earlier. Seriously debating if it's worth putting the plow back on the truck, or just another bust. If it hits like they think, I'll be cleaning up a lot of trees next week.
> 
> Speaking of trees, need to get a hold of my hippie neighbors landlord about their dying tree. Already found one branch on the roof, don't want to deal with the big ******* dropping a bunch of its friends Sunday. I'll happily drop it tomorrow, or at least everything on my side. Think they'll notice half a tree missing?


I was planning to stuff my plow under the pallet racks in my shop this weekend, guess that's going to get postponed.....

The Hippy neighbors won't miss the tree but the landlord might......


----------



## MK97

Going to wait until tomorrow afternoon and go from there on if the plow goes on. 

As for the neighbor, need to see if I can get in contact today. Going to try this whole being nice thing, I keep hearing about. Already the neighborhood ******* since I maintain my property and don't get drunk and stupid every other night...


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1807734 said:


> since I maintain my property and don't get drunk and stupid every other night...


So the nights you don't drink you're just stupid.
That's what it sounds like to me..............:laughing:


----------



## MK97

Well yeah, I just don't need a crutch like alcohol to be stupid...only when I need to take it up a few notches.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1807737 said:


> Well yeah, I just don't need a crutch like alcohol to be stupid...only when I need to take it up a few notches.


Sounds like you've got a plan....Thumbs Up


----------



## MK97

A man without a plan is useless...or a liberal. Same thing on second thought.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1807731 said:


> Saw this earlier. Seriously debating if it's worth putting the plow back on the truck, or just another bust. If it hits like they think, I'll be cleaning up a lot of trees next week.
> 
> Speaking of trees, need to get a hold of my hippie neighbors landlord about their dying tree. Already found one branch on the roof, don't want to deal with the big ******* dropping a bunch of its friends Sunday. I'll happily drop it tomorrow, or at least everything on my side. Think they'll notice half a tree missing?


Plow takes seconds to hook up. Got that covered.

Cut whats on your side. I've heard its legal to cut off what hangs on your side with out their permission.



> Cheyenne, WY - The Storm Tracker 5 Weather Team has been hard at work tracking a very powerful storm that will impact the region this weekend. Parts of the region could see over a foot of snow by early Monday morning.
> 
> The storm will begin to produce rain showers and thunderstorms late Saturday afternoon. A temperatures drop in to the low to mid 30's Saturday night, rain will change to snow across SE Wyoming.
> 
> Snowfall rates of 1-2 inches an hour will be possible along the I-25 Corridor from Denver, CO to Wheatland, Wy on Sunday. When it's all said and done, 5-10 inches of snow could blanket Cheyenne by early Monday morning. The Laramie, Snowy and Sierra Madre mountain ranges could receive 1-2 feet of fresh snow.
> 
> The storm looks to significantly affect travel across the region from Sunday through Monday. This is not good news for those who were hoping to travel on Mother's Day. Even though road temperatures are relatively warm, snowfall rates of 1-2 inches an hour should allow snow to overcome the melting process and stick to the roads.


----------



## BPS#1

Its happening. A mother's day 2014 plow event.

NWS says 6-12 by morning. Around 2-3 of slush now.

Theres going to be A LOT of trees damaged.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1807931 said:


> Its happening. A mother's day 2014 plow event.
> 
> NWS says 6-12 by morning. Around 2-3 of slush now.
> 
> Theres going to be A LOT of trees damaged.


Switched to a R/S mix about around 6a and now snow, north-side's are turning white. Got a pretty good breeze going, about 10mph and with wind chill it's about 24*. 
Besides tree damage the cold will surely hose up fruit trees again this year.

I typically look at M-Day as the time to put in the garden, take down parking lot stakes and put snow equipment to the back of the shop.....none of that will happen today.:laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

I needed one more good plow to put in the new plow bank.

Only thing that sucks is there will be no mowing for at least 3 days.
I was planning on going full route this week. Oh well...........
Like I tell every one else that *****es about the weather, "when you figure out how to fight mother nature and win........ let me know."


----------



## BUFF

What you miss out on mowing you'll make on trimming/pruning and debris clean up. 

When I finished up mowing yesterday it started to rain and as I loaded up was raining sideways.


----------



## MK97

Have a consistent snow right now, but nothing heavy yet. Throwing the plow on later, if it looks like I'll be making a round tonight. 

No point crying about weather. Snow or mow, either way I'm making money.


----------



## jpell

well, maybe this will turn into something. pushing definitely beats digging and throwing dirt by hand.


----------



## BUFF

I'm just getting tired of the mud and how it's hosing up the shooting range at my buddy's place, guess I'll have to shoot trap again.......:laughing:


----------



## MK97

Agreed on the digging. Trashed two pair of gloves already from digging around doing sprinkler line repairs. Oh and can't forget having to hand dig 15lbs of rock/mud off an in ground water main that the previous landscaper decided to bury...*******.


----------



## jpell

Last three days I moved over 12k in dirt each day. I am so glad the Snow is here and I'm not working in the mud.


----------



## BPS#1

From WYDOT
I-80 is expected to be closed for an extended period of time. Projected opening time is currently unknown. 11-MAY 08:57


The trees in the open catching wind are doing fine. Not much snow on them.
The wind sheltered ones.... already breaking.


----------



## ByDesign

Gonna really need to pick up here to have any effects.


----------



## MK97

Anyone get anything worth plowing? Have 4.5" on the grass, and wet roads so far.


----------



## BUFF

Got 1" of moisture in my rain gauge today, had snow accumulate then almost melt off a couple times throughout the day. 
Not doing much of anything now and doubt any money will be made in snow removal around me.


----------



## MK97

Seems to be going that way everywhere. Have one account with dirt roads...thinking that may have accumulation.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1808092 said:


> Have one account with dirt roads...thinking that may have accumulation.


Only if they're up high otherwise it's mud.


----------



## rob_cook2001

What a wet storm! I was able to push for 7 hours in Greeley. Some areas on the north side had 3-4 inches of wet crap.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1808217 said:


> What a wet storm! I was able to push for 7 hours in Greeley. Some areas on the north side had 3-4 inches of wet crap.


Nada for me, but got great moisture and a muddy mess.


----------



## ByDesign

I got to hit a few accounts, went to check on a job site in Genesee and they have 18"!! Gonna be a few days before we can go there!


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1808227 said:


> I got to hit a few accounts, went to check on a job site in Genesee and they have 18"!! Gonna be a few days before we can go there!


And that's the difference of what 1200ft in elevation will do.


----------



## BPS#1

NWS says the official for here was 11.8''.

VERY wet stuff, hard to push in many places.


----------



## BPS#1

Hey Andy don't you have the 30'' Toro walk behinds?

How do they do for you? Any chance you are selling a used one?
A friend of mine is looking.


----------



## BUFF

bps#1;1808297 said:


> hey andy don't you have the 30'' toro walk behinds?
> 
> How do they do for you? Any chance you are selling a used one?
> A friend of mine is looking.


lol............


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Good grief, that would royally suck.


----------



## BPS#1

A friend had this pic on his FB page.

He said this is one push. He also said it was hard as hell to get it moving again once he stopped for pics.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1808332 said:


> A friend had this pic on his FB page.
> 
> He said this is one push. He also said it was hard as hell to get it moving again once he stopped for pics.


It's a Ford and shouldn't be a problem getting it moving.....Thumbs Up


----------



## MK97

Well it is a 6.0, so a brief pause is all it needs for a headgasket to blow or oil cooler to crap out. :haha:


*I say this as a new 6.0 owner. Had the truck two days before I had to do an oil cooler, oil pump, and egr delete among other things.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1808369 said:


> Well it is a 6.0, so a brief pause is all it needs for a headgasket to blow or oil cooler to crap out. :haha:
> 
> *I say this as a new 6.0 owner. Had the truck two days before I had to do an oil cooler, oil pump, and egr delete among other things.


He says that every morning he gets up and before he turns the key he prays that the ho will start and go to work just one more day.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1808371 said:


> He says that every morning he gets up and before he turns the key he prays that the ho will start and go to work just one more day.


Is he talking about his wife or truck........


----------



## MK97

That's every 6.0 owner. After having to drop $2500 two days after buying mine, I can relate. 

I know I would hope to the diesel gods when it came to my 7.3 in cold conditions. Sometimes it would fire immediately, most times I would plan on having a jumper car on hand.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1808372 said:


> Is he talking about his wife or truck........


We're talking about 6.0s**t engines. Try to keep up. 



MK97;1808373 said:


> That's every 6.0 owner. After having to drop $2500 two days after buying mine, I can relate.
> 
> I know I would hope to the diesel gods when it came to my 7.3 in cold conditions. Sometimes it would fire immediately, most times I would plan on having a jumper car on hand.


Yeah 7.3s like to have a block heater. 
My first one did start with out after a week of -20
But he sure did not like it!!!!!!


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1808374 said:


> We're talking about 6.0s**t engines. Try to keep up.


I fell asleep years due to boredom trying to "Keep up" with you......


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1808374 said:


> Yeah 7.3s like to have a block heater.
> My first one did start with out after a week of -20
> But he sure did not like it!!!!!!


I've had it fire without issue in similar conditions, then a couple days later when it's only 10-30* will decide to not play nice. Granted it's a mute point now....since it turned into a bbq last month.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MK97;1808369 said:


> Well it is a 6.0, so a brief pause is all it needs for a headgasket to blow or oil cooler to crap out. :haha:
> 
> *I say this as a new 6.0 owner. Had the truck two days before I had to do an oil cooler, oil pump, and egr delete among other things.


My condolences. 



BPS#1;1808371 said:


> He says that every morning he gets up and before he turns the key he prays that the ho will start and go to work just one more day.


Pretty sure that's the morning routine for every 6.0 sucker...........errr, owner.

Try having 3. Down to 1.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1808378 said:


> Granted it's a mute point now....since it turned into a bbq last month.


What? Why do such a thing?


----------



## BPS#1

Mark Oomkes;1808447 said:


> Pretty sure that's the morning routine for every 6.0 sucker...........errr, owner.


Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


----------



## BPS#1

Mark Oomkes;1808447 said:


> Try having 3. Down to 1.


Sounds like its time for some Cummins donor engines to be swapped in.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1808459 said:


> What? Why do such a thing?


Was by no means intentional. Got to the house when it stalled out in front of the driveway. Tried restarting and noticed smoke. Popped hood, saw flames building fast, and backed off and called fire rescue.

Electrical spark lit some oil, and it got big, fast, from there.

Adjuster came out, popped the hood and goes "yup, I'm totaling it". Which I already knew was how it was going to go. Just aggravated as I had just spent $2000 on new mods for it couple weeks earlier.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BPS#1;1808461 said:


> Sounds like its time for some Cummins donor engines to be swapped in.


One down, thinking on the last one I own.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1808540 said:


> Electrical spark lit some oil, and it got big, fast, from there.


It sounds to me like the mechanic that worked/maintained the truck has some ownership in the fire........just saying


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1808540 said:


> Was by no means intentional. Got to the house when it stalled out in front of the driveway. Tried restarting and noticed smoke. Popped hood, saw flames building fast, and backed off and called fire rescue.
> 
> Electrical spark lit some oil, and it got big, fast, from there.


That sucks man.

I learned as a young man that a fire extinguisher can save your stuff when the fire is small. 
I carry one in all my vehicles.

Couple years ago I saw a dodge pickup roasting big time on 25 north of Wellington. His probably 
went straight to the crush yard, all that could burn was burning.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1808560 said:


> I learned as a young man that a fire extinguisher can save your stuff when the fire is small.
> I carry one in all my vehicles.


My wife's uncle burned a 3yr old Hesson Swather to the ground, no fire extinguisher and all he could do is watch it burn.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1808560 said:


> That sucks man.
> 
> I learned as a young man that a fire extinguisher can save your stuff when the fire is small.
> I carry one in all my vehicles.
> 
> Couple years ago I saw a dodge pickup roasting big time on 25 north of Wellington. His probably
> went straight to the crush yard, all that could burn was burning.


I usually carry one in every vehicle. Had one in it at one point, and had to use it elsewhere and forgot to replace it. So needless to say it's a good reminder to replace it right away.

Truck burned down in about 3 minutes.

Buff- truck had tons of ghetto fixes from the previous owners. Fixed what I found, apparently didn't find them all...


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1808564 said:


> Buff- truck had tons of ghetto fixes from the previous owners. Fixed what I found, apparently didn't find them all...


I do remember you saying that when we met up in the fall.Thumbs Up


----------



## MK97

Aye, spent far too many free days fixing things on that truck. Fortunately I always carry full coverage on everything and didn't loose too much of my ass on it.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Hey guys! How has everyone been? I'm having some issues with my riding mower and was hoping you fellas could get me pointed in the right direction.

Here's the problem I'm having with my Craftsman GT5000 garden tractor with a 22HP V-twin B & S;

Under load, the engine is gutless. I can drive this tractor around all day without issue but as soon as I engage the blades, it really pulls the engine down. It pulls it down to the point that I have to mow flat pasture grass in 1st or 2nd gear...slower than walking pace.

My neighbor was out on his riding mower going through the same grass so fast that I thought he was going to need a roll bar and seat belt.

I've checked all the belts, their tension, and all the pulleys. Everything spins effortlessly.

The engine smelled like it was running a little rich so I rebuilt the carburetor. That did nothing other than get the engine to start without the choke when warm.

I'm going to check the valve lash tomorrow evening but I don't think they are causing any problems. My FIL is going to let me borrow his compression tester so I should be able to confirm if there are any issues with the rings.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1810656 said:


> Hey guys! How has everyone been? I'm having some issues with my riding mower and was hoping you fellas could get me pointed in the right direction.
> 
> Here's the problem I'm having with my Craftsman GT5000 garden tractor with a 22HP V-twin B & S;
> 
> Under load, the engine is gutless. I can drive this tractor around all day without issue but as soon as I engage the blades, it really pulls the engine down. It pulls it down to the point that I have to mow flat pasture grass in 1st or 2nd gear...slower than walking pace.
> 
> My neighbor was out on his riding mower going through the same grass so fast that I thought he was going to need a roll bar and seat belt.
> 
> I've checked all the belts, their tension, and all the pulleys. Everything spins effortlessly.
> 
> The engine smelled like it was running a little rich so I rebuilt the carburetor. That did nothing other than get the engine to start without the choke when warm.
> 
> I'm going to check the valve lash tomorrow evening but I don't think they are causing any problems. My FIL is going to let me borrow his compression tester so I should be able to confirm if there are any issues with the rings.


If you're not leaking down internally I'd check fuel delivery, flow from the tank, filter, tank vent..... I assume it has a clean air filter?


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1810683 said:


> If you're not leaking down internally I'd check fuel delivery, flow from the tank, filter, tank vent..... I assume it has a clean air filter?


Add spark plug to that list.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Wasn't able to get any work done on the tractor this evening but I did pick up a new fuel filter, oil filter, and spark plugs for a tune up. The air filters are extremely new and in very good shape. I also got a new, shiny set of feeler gauges to adjust the valves.

I'll report back tomorrow after I get everything installed and adjusted.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Went out this morning, got the valves adjusted, oil changed, spark plugs changed and the fuel filter changed.

It fired up but only ran for a minute then it died. I couldn't get it to fire up again so I started checking the fuel system. Turns out the fuel pump wasn't working.

Found a new one at the local small engine shop and she started right up.

The engine runs smoother and has full power when mowing. The stuff I was doing in 1st and 2nd gear can now be done in 5th or 6th. If I had a 7th or 8th gear, the mower would probably handle those also!

I'm not sure how it was running before but I guess there was just enough of a siphon to keep it alive.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## ByDesign

Guys-

Who all is in on a group salt buy? I know we talked a little about this last year, but start Aug 1 we are starting our snow campaigns so it's on my mind. Salt is supposed to be up 9-45% this year???let's make moves early!!!


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1817196 said:


> Guys-
> 
> Who all is in on a group salt buy? I know we talked a little about this last year, but start Aug 1 we are starting our snow campaigns so it's on my mind. Salt is supposed to be up 9-45% this year???let's make moves early!!!


I'm sitting on 2 skids now and would only be up for taking on another skid mid season at my current consumption. This could all change <> depending on my hit ratio.


----------



## ByDesign

I currently have one, and would prob like another 2-3 for now.


----------



## ByDesign

It's coming! Snow is in the forecast for the high country!!! It wont be long now!


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1822890 said:


> It's coming! Snow is in the forecast for the high country!!! It wont be long now!


I was up by Med Bow Wyo last week and it was in the mid 40's a couple of nights, it sure felt good.

Been working on bids and should have them all out in a few days.


----------



## rob_cook2001

It's right around the corner and I AM scrambeling to get ready lol.. trying to find a regular cab dually to put my 8.2vxt on. Need a spreader and another skid... Busy busy lol..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1822901 said:


> I was up by Med Bow Wyo last week and it was in the mid 40's a couple of nights, it sure felt good.
> 
> Been working on bids and should have them all out in a few days.


36* at Angel Veil Falls Campground last Friday morning. It was gorgeous.


----------



## SnoFarmer

and you didn't bag a 14er or 2?
Mt Elbert was right there to be had, with just a hike.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1822928 said:


> It's right around the corner and I AM scrambeling to get ready lol.. trying to find a regular cab dually to put my 8.2vxt on. Need a spreader and another skid... Busy busy lol..


New or used Dually, also hope you put some wings on the blade otherwise the training wheels with run over your windrow.....

There's a couple TGS's on C-list, this one http://cosprings.craigslist.org/grd/4626687918.html seems to be the best option. Or are going to run bulk this year?



Mark Oomkes;1822932 said:


> 36* at Angel Veil Falls Campground last Friday morning. It was gorgeous.


Med Bow is only 7000', higher up 10,000'+ there's been a few nights cold enough to form a thin sheet of ice



SnoFarmer;1822933 said:


> and you didn't bag a 14er or 2?
> Mt Elbert was right there to be had, with just a hike.


My days of hiking 14er's are gone, my last one was a couple years ago (50th b-day)and towards the top it seemed like a death march. Now if I could use a sled and I'll zip right up there.Thumbs Up


----------



## SnoFarmer

:laughing: to old, or is the ballast building up??? I did Elbert again at age50 and claimed the Grand at 51, looking at climbing Granite Peak next summer.

but yea the quads felt like someone hit them with a sledge hammer the next day.



BUFF;1822941 said:


> Med Bow is only 7000', higher up 10,000'+ there's been a few nights cold enough to form a thin sheet of ice
> My days of hiking 14er's are gone, my last one was a couple years ago (50th b-day)and towards the top it seemed like a death march. Now if I could use a sled and I'll zip right up there.Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;1822933 said:


> and you didn't bag a 14er or 2?
> Mt Elbert was right there to be had, with just a hike.


Don't ask. Someday I'm going back without my kids.

Let's just say this trip wasn't as relaxing or inexpensive or nearly as fun as past trips.

However, I do own a brandy new 2014 Ram 2500. 



BUFF;1822941 said:


> Med Bow is only 7000', higher up 10,000'+ there's been a few nights cold enough to form a thin sheet of ice


I don't remember exact elevation, but it was around 8,000'. I was surprised when I checked the thermometer on that brandy new Ram. It felt awesome.


----------



## SnoFarmer

& Thumbs Up on the new ride.

It must be going around, our spring trip out with the grandkids was that way.
I told my wife that I need a vacation from my vacation.



Mark Oomkes;1822959 said:


> Don't ask. Someday I'm going back without my kids.
> 
> Let's just say this trip wasn't as relaxing or inexpensive or nearly as fun as past trips.
> 
> However, I do own a brandy new 2014 Ram 2500.
> 
> .


If ya need a guide,


----------



## rob_cook2001

I AM looking for a used dually. Wanting to spend less than 15k.. found a nice one in California but couldn't get to it in time.. I'll be buying a new boss vbox unless I find a really nice used one.


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;1822947 said:


> :laughing: to old, or is the ballast building up??? I did Elbert again at age50 and claimed the Grand at 51, looking at climbing Granite Peak next summer.
> 
> but yea the quads felt like someone hit them with a sledge hammer the next day.


Ballast isn't much of problem, maybe just a little.... 6'8" 290#. My legs got little rubbery the last 1/2mile or so on the way up. One the way down the lack of cartilage in my knees was a bit of an issue. Had way too much when I was younger and now feeling / paying the price.


Mark Oomkes;1822959 said:


> Don't ask. Someday I'm going back without my kids.
> 
> Let's just say this trip wasn't as relaxing or inexpensive or nearly as fun as past trips.
> 
> However, I do own a brandy new 2014 Ram 2500.
> 
> I don't remember exact elevation, but it was around 8,000'. I was surprised when I checked the thermometer on that brandy new Ram. It felt awesome.


Ditch the wife and kids next time, a heck of lot cheaper and it's all about what you want to do. Been taking a week a year for 20yrs alone and it's awesome.

I wouldn't trust a thermometer on a Dodge :laughing: and we need pictures of it BTW.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The new white one?

Or the old, black, charcoal, green, beige one?

It was awful nice accelerating up Vail Pass after some DA in a Subie didn't check their blind spot and I almost ran him over.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1822986 said:


> The new white one?
> 
> Or the old, black, charcoal, green, beige one?
> 
> It was awful nice accelerating up Vail Pass after some DA in a Subie didn't check their blind spot and I almost ran him over.


The newbie......

The Subie driver was probably loading their bong or petting Peanut Butter, their Golden Retriever.........


----------



## ByDesign

Did a bunch of cold calling today, people are already locked in! I feel like its been a few years since its been this tight around town.


----------



## MK97

Can't believe you guys started the party without me, lol. 

Working on a few places for snow, was going to start making calls in July, guess I should have followed my instinct. Screw it next year I'm starting in May, haha. 

Hoping to get a little more action, since last winter was kind of slow for the fluffy white stuff.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1823027 said:


> Did a bunch of cold calling today, people are already locked in! I feel like its been a few years since its been this tight around town.


I've found cold calling business's is a waste of time, most people in decision making positions require an appointment to be made. I can understand why this is too. 
To break in to a new company you really need to do some recon work and find out who the players are. The best way is to make a phone call and ask the receptionist for the name of the facility or operations manager and if she can put you through to them. This gives you a chance to make a introduction, possibly get their email address and hopefully set up an appointment to review the bid. Also some company's list there managers names along with a phone list and sometimes there email too.



MK97;1823033 said:


> Can't believe you guys started the party without me, lol.
> 
> Working on a few places for snow, was going to start making calls in July, guess I should have followed my instinct. Screw it next year I'm starting in May, haha.
> 
> Hoping to get a little more action, since last winter was kind of slow for the fluffy white stuff.


Wow....... if you were able to peel yourself away from video games and may have seen the party has been going on for awhile.....


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1823040 said:


> Wow....... if you were able to peel yourself away from video games and may have seen the party has been going on for awhile.....


Hey those video games are vital. Without them, I wont have anything to blame for being a bad influence after doing something stupid.

Actually today was the first time I got an email that this thread was active again...damn Google and their inferior email system! :realmad:


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1823046 said:


> damn *Google* and their inferior email system! :realmad:


Cali hippies..........What do you expect, they probably block all non vegan websites.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1822970 said:


> Ditch the wife and kids next time, a heck of lot cheaper and it's all about what you want to do. Been taking a week a year for 20yrs alone and it's awesome.
> 
> I wouldn't trust a thermometer on a Dodge :laughing: and we need pictures of it BTW.


The wife is not the problem at all. Before she screwed up her back a couple months ago she would have hiked me into the ground. The kids were whining. So, no more kids on trips when we want to hike. Their loss.

Pics, I s'pose.

First one, the day before the fire, in Lake Mead NRA. 
Second, shortly after the fire--won't load.
Third, breaking in the new one in Joshua Tree.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

One more time.

Not sure what the problem was, tried about 18 times.

Is this a vegan website?

PS Sorry for the hijack. Kind of. Blame Buff, he asked.


----------



## MK97

What was the cause of the fire? I had a diesel BBQ earlier this year too.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1823203 said:


> The wife is not the problem at all. Before she screwed up her back a couple months ago she would have hiked me into the ground. The kids were whining. So, no more kids on trips when we want to hike. Their loss.
> 
> Pics, I s'pose.
> 
> First one, the day before the fire, in Lake Mead NRA.
> Second, shortly after the fire--won't load.
> Third, breaking in the new one in Joshua Tree.


The KR was a good looking ride and like the Deer slayer you had on it.

Did you ever find the Joshua Tree...... Don't see it in the background.



Mark Oomkes;1823205 said:


> Is this a vegan website?
> 
> PS Sorry for the hijack. Kind of. Blame Buff, he asked.


Don't think this is Google........

Blame me for everything, I at an age where I don't give a phuck about opinions. LOL



MK97;1823209 said:


> What was the cause of the fire? I had a diesel BBQ earlier this year too.


 Nah too easy..................


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1823215 said:


> Nah too easy..................


Oh do go on!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Pretty sure it was a blown oil line. It popped, a huge cloud of white smoke behind me, lost power. Pulled over and as I was putting it in park the turbo started to take off. I shut it down, walked to the front and could see the paint on the hood bubbling. Shut off the propane in the trailer and started getting most of our crap out of the truck. It was too hot to put it out with an extinguisher, I could knock the fire down, but it reignited as soon as I ran out. 2 guys helped me push it away from the trailer, thankfully. Otherwise that would have been gone too.

I like the new ride, but I loved that truck. Did a Cummins swap last year, with a 12v, it was awesome. Oh well........

Smart A$$


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1823216 said:


> Oh do go on!


The pics speak for themselves :laughing::laughing:


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1823230 said:


> Smart A$$


Looks more like a cactus, but you mid-west boys probably don't much about them......


----------



## MK97

Mark Oomkes;1823230 said:


> Pretty sure it was a blown oil line. It popped, a huge cloud of white smoke behind me, lost power. Pulled over and as I was putting it in park the turbo started to take off. I shut it down, walked to the front and could see the paint on the hood bubbling. Shut off the propane in the trailer and started getting most of our crap out of the truck. It was too hot to put it out with an extinguisher, I could knock the fire down, but it reignited as soon as I ran out. 2 guys helped me push it away from the trailer, thankfully. Otherwise that would have been gone too.
> 
> I like the new ride, but I loved that truck. Did a Cummins swap last year, with a 12v, it was awesome. Oh well........


Mine was somewhat similar. Oil pooled in the valley from a leaking IPR, and an electrical issue sparked the oil. Truck died as I was getting ready to back in the driveway, tried cranking and saw smoke. Got the hood up, and saw flames spreading fast. Knew it was done right then. Called the FD and watched it burn.



BUFF;1823231 said:


> The pics speak for themselves :laughing::laughing:


I'm far from *******, unfortunately whoever owned it before me likely wasn't. Kind of miss that truck but at the same time I don't. Every time I fixed one cobbled together mess, I found another.

The new truck is really clean, except the guy I bought it from was clueless as hell when it came to trying to do a quick fix. Which cost me an oil cooler and HPOP. With some "motivation" he coughed up enough to almost completely cover the parts and shop bill. But now they're new and all the emissions stuff fell off somehow so it's been running great.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nothing wrong with ********.............



BUFF;1823232 said:


> Looks more like a cactus, but you mid-west boys probably don't much about them......


Apparently you don't either.

Stick to engineering and I'll stick to plants.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1823239 said:


> Nothing wrong with ********.............
> 
> Apparently you don't either.
> 
> Stick to engineering and I'll stick to plants.


There's different levels of ********, I'll leave it at that.......

I knew they were part of the Yucca family but didn't realize that are classified as a tree. I guess my day is complete since I've learned something new, so I guess it's time for some serious stupid Ch!t the rest of the day.


----------



## BUFF

*Pre-Season Lunch*

Anyone have an interest in getting together for lunch anytime soon?


----------



## MK97

I can next week...assuming I'm invited.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1824738 said:


> I can next week...assuming I'm invited.


Yes you're invited, it's open to anyone and this time I'll make sure you have explicit instructions so you show up at the right place........


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1824748 said:


> Yes you're invited, it's open to anyone and this time I'll make sure you have explicit instructions so you show up at the right place........


Funny guy.

All northern members agree to go...choose southern location.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1824749 said:


> Funny guy.
> 
> All northern members agree to go...choose southern location.


Not opposed to northern location, maybe Nordys by LC Fairgrounds or the Hooters just south of Thunder Mtn HD.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I AM up for about anything other than Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1823215 said:


> The KR was a good looking ride and like the Deer slayer you had on it.
> ..............................................................................
> Blame me for everything, I at an age where I don't give a phuck about opinions. LOL
> 
> ..................


That was a nice looking truck with deer slayer.

I've had a lot of days this season where the give a _flock_ was badly broken. 
Burn out at a level I never knew existed. Counting the days to the end of the season for sure!

Dadgum plowsite hasn't sent me new reply notifications for months now.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1824733 said:


> Anyone have an interest in getting together for lunch anytime soon?


Wife and I ate at Famous Daves FTC tonight, that made me think of checking in on this thread.



BUFF;1824753 said:


> Not opposed to northern location, maybe Nordys by LC Fairgrounds or the Hooters just south of Thunder Mtn HD.



Say when, sprinkler blow outs start the last friday of Sept.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1824948 said:


> Wife and I ate at Famous Daves FTC tonight, that made me think of checking in on this thread.


You came to my town and didn't call? Just rude. 

I wasn't getting email notifications either, and randomly started coming back about a week ago.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1824969 said:


> You came to my town and didn't call? Just rude.


I know 

I felt bad, then I farted and the feeling went away. 
Maybe next time, lol


----------



## MK97

Now I don't mind not being called, if you were going around farting everywhere, lol. 

I still have that new WW2 turbo wheel for your Super Duty if you're interested.


----------



## BPS#1

I kinda forgot about that.

What was the cost installed? You did agree to install it, right?


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1824976 said:


> I kinda forgot about that.
> 
> What was the cost installed? You did agree to install it, right?


I must be getting old. For the life of me, I can't recall why I would be dumb enough to agree to an install, lol.

I forget about it too until I found it on my shelf with a bunch of other random parts I apparently bought.


----------



## BPS#1




----------



## MK97

Too Soon! 

My contracts are set to do blowouts around Oct 15th. Ironically I made a mistake and put Oct 1st originally. They changed it to the 15th. So if it snows before then, well hey...I tried.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1824996 said:


> Too Soon!
> 
> My contracts are set to do blowouts around Oct 15th. Ironically I made a mistake and put Oct 1st originally. They changed it to the 15th. So if it snows before then, well hey...I tried.


Usually I try my best to push them all back to the beginning of the second week of Oct. With out fail we'll have a little bit of cool weather in early Oct to panic every one and then warm back up.
Have to tell every body to cover their backflow it'll be OK, its going to warm back up and you'll wish you could still water your trees blah blah blah.

This year I'm not even fighting it. Starting blowouts the last friday of Sept.


----------



## MK97

Doing mine as planned unless they flip out and want it sooner. 

Either way I am kind of wanting to get summer over with and get to snow removal. Mainly because I am sitting here really thinking of throwing a plow on my second truck to put it to work. 

I know I can load it up with work. Only issue is, I have gone through a few helpers this summer and having issues trusting someone else to be reliable every time.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1825300 said:


> I know I can load it up with work. Only issue is, I have gone through a few helpers this summer and having issues trusting someone else to be reliable every time.


I know that well. Been thru 6 guys this summer.


----------



## MK97

The joys of needing help. 

Frustrating that my best worker decided to make some bad life choices and lost everything as a result. Helped him a lot, but some people are beyond help until they finally decide to grow up.


----------



## ByDesign

It's snowing all around us!


----------



## MK97

ByDesign;1825650 said:


> It's snowing all around us!


Can I try whatever you're smoking? 

Hope you're not talking about the pea sized hard snow that fell earlier. Still haven't had the heart to look at the truck to see if I have any new customer dents.


----------



## ByDesign

WY is getting hammered on.


----------



## BUFF

Spent the late afternoon till dark bow hunting southwest of Allenspark, got hit with several waves of sleet. It was cold up there and quake's are turning.


----------



## MK97

Looks like the change over is coming. I think it was about this time last year I got caught in the snow cutting through Medicine Bow Forest. Slightly different from the 60* temps from earlier in the day. Would have been less of a headache if it wasn't for being in the car on drag radials.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1825677 said:


> Spent the late afternoon till dark bow hunting southwest of Allenspark, got hit with several waves of sleet. It was cold up there and quake's are turning.


Headed north of Rock River tomorrow with the wife to look for pasture poodles.

We're having lows in the 40s some. Low 40s for tonight.
Had some highs in the 60s already, looks like more towards the weekend.

Seems like our temps are about a month early. 
Not that I'm complaining, I don't do well in the hot weather.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1825682 said:


> Headed north of Rock River tomorrow with the wife to look for pasture poodles.


Pasture Poodles....... That's a new one on me, Sod Puppy's is about the "Cutest" things we call them.

My boy and I are close to 700 pasture poodles for the summer.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Your tearing them up David!! I might be up to 100.


----------



## rob_cook2001

If anyone knows of one I AM looking for a regular cab one ton.. single or dually. Not to picky. Hoping to spend under 10k but will go up to 15k for something nice.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Have a plow and spreader for it. Now need the truck haha.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1825785 said:


> Your tearing them up David!! I might be up to 100.


It's been a banner year..... We've been going every 3-4weeks for 3-4days at a time to my wife's uncles place by Med Bow Wyo, he's got about 550square miles of ground with Sod Puppy towns scattered about. My boy and I average about 50 a day. As the summer has progressed we've been having to get deeper into the ranch to get the numbers we are. It's hard to believe you can shoot a town out but the numbers just aren't there in some of them, towns that use to have 175-200 in them now have just a dozen or so.
So far we've gone through about 2700rds of 5.56 and about 800rds of 17HMR. Before anyone gives me crap about 3500rds for 700<> kills we're taking shots out to 500yrds and we "walk" the shots in. I've learned so much about cross winds and mirage, when you consider the size of the target and the distances we're shooting I'm feeling pretty good about our kill skills.



rob_cook2001;1825786 said:


> If anyone knows of one I AM looking for a regular cab one ton.. single or dually. Not to picky. Hoping to spend under 10k but will go up to 15k for something nice.


Uhm.......I've heard a very similar story from you last year about this time...... So how long before you say piss on it and buy new.:laughing: I'll keep an eye out for you.



rob_cook2001;1825787 said:


> Have a plow and spreader for it. Now need the truck haha.


So what did you get and how about some pics?


----------



## rob_cook2001

David. This one will be driving by my employee. I WILL not buy new. I'll post pics as soon as I get the truck.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1825981 said:


> David. This one will be driving by my employee. I WILL not buy new. I'll post pics as soon as I get the truck.


Check this out

http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-...2000&searchRadius=0&listingId=367692822&Log=0


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1825733 said:


> Pasture Poodles....... That's a new one on me, Sod Puppy's is about the "Cutest" things we call them.
> 
> My boy and I are close to 700 pasture poodles for the summer.


How about Sod Mutts? or Pasture Mutts?

Monday was a productive day, inspite of a later start than I wanted we still managed to decimate to the tune of over 150 combined.

The wind was howling, naturally, and most shots were under 100'.
Some maybe 25'. The young ones are so naive. 
I was using my .17 and the wife a .22
I need to find her a fire arm her size. Using mine doesn't lead to accuracy.
Apparently 2/3rds of those killed going in the one column compared to the other column is not fair in the Equality State. :angry:


----------



## BPS#1

So where do we stand on the bulk ice melt buy?

Watershed is at $7.50 pallet price. Plus tax, hardly makes it worth the drive for me.
My Cheyenne supplier gives me 30 days too.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1827367 said:


> So where do we stand on the bulk ice melt buy?
> 
> Watershed is at $7.50 pallet price. Plus tax, hardly makes it worth the drive for me.
> My Cheyenne supplier gives me 30 days too.


The branch manager of JDL in Loveland said he'd do truckload pricing but didn't know the cost yet (4wks ago). He said he thought it could be drop shipped which is nice because the tax rate where it's delivered is what is paid. This could be an additional saving's of 3-5%. 
Personally I have enough leftover from last season to last me most of this coming season unless we actually get snow.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Well, picked up a truck today.. 1992 f-350 srw with a 7.3 IDI and a e40d. Only 130k miles. It is a work truck with some dings and dents, also some rust in the bed.. The truck runs like a top, and the transmission was rebuilt less than 2k miles ago. But the ripped the front pump seal installing it so it leaks fluid. I will pull it and have my trans guy go through it.. It does need some work. Going to rebuild the front end, new ps pump, breaks and tires.. Picked up the truck for $1200! Installing a 1 year old 8.2 VXT and a 8 year old super P spreader that has never been used. I figure with the truck, repairs, plow and spreader I will have 8-9k into a reliable truck.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1827713 said:


> Well, picked up a truck today.. 1992 f-350 srw with a 7.3 IDI and a e40d. Only 130k miles. It is a work truck with some dings and dents, also some rust in the bed.. The truck runs like a top, and the transmission was rebuilt less than 2k miles ago. But the ripped the front pump seal installing it so it leaks fluid. I will pull it and have my trans guy go through it.. It does need some work. Going to rebuild the front end, new ps pump, breaks and tires.. Picked up the truck for $1200! Installing a 1 year old 8.2 VXT and a 8 year old super P spreader that has never been used. I figure with the truck, repairs, plow and spreader I will have 8-9k into a reliable truck.


Cool, older than what I expected you'd go for. You going to stick a turbo on it to liven up the motor?


----------



## rob_cook2001

I like the old trucks, simple as can be.. I plan on leaving it stock.... But you know me lol. Need to get all the other stuff fixed, find a new bed, mount the plow then I can worry about unnecessary crap.


----------



## BPS#1

rob_cook2001;1827713 said:


> Well, picked up a truck today.. 1992 f-350 srw with a 7.3 IDI and a e40d. Only 130k miles. It is a work truck with some dings and dents, also some rust in the bed.. The truck runs like a top, and the transmission was rebuilt less than 2k miles ago. But the ripped the front pump seal installing it so it leaks fluid. I will pull it and have my trans guy go through it.. It does need some work. Going to rebuild the front end, new ps pump, breaks and tires.. Picked up the truck for $1200! Installing a 1 year old 8.2 VXT and a 8 year old super P spreader that has never been used. I figure with the truck, repairs, plow and spreader I will have 8-9k into a reliable truck.


Congrats on the new work truck


----------



## rob_cook2001

Thankyou. Should work out. Better than my employee trashing a new truck lol.


----------



## BPS#1

rob_cook2001;1827779 said:


> Thankyou. Should work out. Better than my employee trashing a new truck lol.


And you know it'll happen.

I'm already worried about trashin my new plow and it hasn't even come in yet. 
Watershed says Hiniker is behind on getting the Vs out. 
Good thing I still have my other one to get work done.


----------



## rob_cook2001

The boss dealer has plows in stock... Cough cough lol


----------



## BPS#1

Thats good for you, right?  :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1827775 said:


> I like the old trucks, simple as can be.. I plan on leaving it stock.... But you know me lol. Need to get all the other stuff fixed, find a new bed, mount the plow then I can worry about unnecessary crap.


Good luck finding a bed...... I'd just put a flat bed on it. A buddy just stuck had Maxey put a CM on his 06 Durge for $2600 installed.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I found a 94 bed taken off in 94 for 500.... But it's a dually box!


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1827791 said:


> Good luck finding a bed.


Agreed. Casually looking for a bed for my 96 and the prices are nuts for the ones I found.

Rob, just do an axle swap!  :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1827800 said:


> Agreed. Casually looking for a bed for my 96 and the prices are nuts for the ones I found.
> 
> Rob, just do an axle swap!  :laughing:


Ah screw that......Flat bed


----------



## MK97

Flatbed would be the easiest if it's rotted out. 

I knew someone who actually considered doing this because they found a dually bed. Once explaining the work and cost, a lightbulb...didn't really light, but did flicker.


----------



## ByDesign

Was able to get away late this week/weekend to the high country for a wedding. Thursday night was a reminder that winter is coming! It was 34-36 degrees and a rain/snow combo. Friday morning was a chilly 26 degrees and snapped this pic!


----------



## rob_cook2001

Great picture. Where were you??


----------



## ByDesign

Was up in keystone.


----------



## MK97

So when are we meeting up?


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1828322 said:


> Was up in keystone.


It looked like Keithstone........lol


----------



## MK97




----------



## BUFF

MK97;1828350 said:


>


Lol thx dude


----------



## rob_cook2001

Haha. Thanks for giving me my daily laugh!


----------



## BPS#1

Calgary yesterday.

http://www.weather.com/news/weather...er-september-20140909?cm_ven=FB_WX_JE_90914_1

The weather guessers are saying we could see some snow showers and maybe light accumulations on the grass Thursday night into Friday morning


----------



## BPS#1

Too funny, on the local social media pages folks are loosing their minds over the forecasted minor snow in the grass later this week. 

In 2000 we had almost a foot on Sept 22-24.

Poor pansies today would probably make a run on bread and milk in the grocery store like the east coast does.


----------



## ByDesign

Roll call!!! Who's getting what? Light wintery mix right now, temps are still pretty warm @ 38 degrees.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1829895 said:


> Roll call!!! Who's getting what? Light wintery mix right now, temps are still pretty warm @ 38 degrees.


I'm on my way home from Chicago, my wife says it's 32deg and a snow line about 300' above our house. 
In our house she says it's 57deg, the swamp cooler panels aren't covered up...


----------



## ByDesign

Lol, I'll take the 57...it's currently 84 in my house... Thermo won't kick off!! Woke up early this am, but no dice on anything measureable.


----------



## MK97

Everything here is just damp, little frost on the roof of the trucks, that's about all.


----------



## cold_and_tired

FELLAS!!!!

Anyone want some work south of Castle Rock? The guy that bought my business couldn't hang. I'm getting a lot of calls from previous clients about snow removal. Figured I would offer it up here before I got back into it!


----------



## BPS#1

cold_and_tired;1830012 said:


> FELLAS!!!!
> 
> Anyone want some work south of Castle Rock? The guy that bought my business couldn't hang. I'm getting a lot of calls from previous clients about snow removal. Figured I would offer it up here before I got back into it!


Did he or did he not (Buff) predict you'd get back into it?


----------



## cold_and_tired

BPS#1;1830013 said:


> Did he or did he not (Buff) predict you'd get back into it?


I'm sure he did! It's way too much fun though!


----------



## MK97

It's the snow mafia. Once you're in, there's no getting out.


----------



## BPS#1

More the farther north you went. Northern WY around Buffalo was knee deep my cousin said.
My place...


----------



## BPS#1

cold_and_tired;1830019 said:


> I'm sure he did! It's way too much fun though!


Good luck.

How will that work with your full time job?


----------



## MK97

Got a few pics from a friend in Wheatland. Had some snow on the post and ground.


----------



## BPS#1

I was hoping it'd melt and dry up by noon so I could go back to mowing. 
But that doesn't look like its going to happen with all the cloud cover.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1830025 said:


> Got a few pics from a friend in Wheatland. Had some snow on the post and ground.


My sister in law posted pics from the ranch. 
More than I had but still not sticking to the roads.


----------



## BUFF

Sitting on a plane in Chicago and it feels like it's about 80 in the cabin, dang mouth breathers......


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1830030 said:


> Sitting on a plane in Chicago and it feels like it's about 80 in the cabin, dang mouth breathers......


Getting a little claustrophobic? I don't blame you!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hey David, do you know why they drop the oxygen masks if the plane depressurizes? It's so you won't smell the horrific odor of everyone crapping themselves.


----------



## cold_and_tired

BPS#1;1830024 said:


> Good luck.
> 
> How will that work with your full time job?


Two of my operators that worked for me are looking for winter work. They handled the day to day stuff before and said they would be happy to do it again.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1830032 said:


> Getting a little claustrophobic? I don't blame you!


Dude it was soooooo nice to see Colorado this afternoon and to see the mtns. I'm so tried of people, traffic, noise and eating out.



Mark Oomkes;1830050 said:


> Hey David, do you know why they drop the oxygen masks if the plane depressurizes? It's so you won't smell the horrific odor of everyone crapping themselves.


 And here I thought they were from handling the flavorful aroma that comes out of the head......

I did a tour of eastern Michigan when I left Greenville, stayed in Troy, spend time in Madison Heights, went into Windsor Ontario an then took I94 to Chicago. I have to say the eastern and southern part is not a place I'd want to be and the jury's out on your part of the state. There's some real wackadoodle people there.
Then you have Chicago, I stayed downtown and won't do that again....


----------



## MK97

Being from South Chicago....really have no urge to go back other than maybe a visit every blue moon.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Southside old Chicago?? Man named a Leroy Brown?? Sorry, couldn't resist lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1830280 said:


> Dude it was soooooo nice to see Colorado this afternoon and to see the mtns. I'm so tried of people, traffic, noise and eating out.
> 
> And here I thought they were from handling the flavorful aroma that comes out of the head......
> 
> I did a tour of eastern Michigan when I left Greenville, stayed in Troy, spend time in Madison Heights, went into Windsor Ontario an then took I94 to Chicago. I have to say the eastern and southern part is not a place I'd want to be and the jury's out on your part of the state. There's some real wackadoodle people there.
> Then you have Chicago, I stayed downtown and won't do that again....


Now you know why I keep hinting at moving. Seriously.


----------



## MK97

rob_cook2001;1830445 said:


> Southside old Chicago?? Man named a Leroy Brown?? Sorry, couldn't resist lol


Had to look up the reference as I'm about 15 years too late. :laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MK97;1830462 said:


> Had to look up the reference as I'm about 15 years too late. :laughing:


Thanks for reminding some of us how old we are. :realmad:


----------



## MK97

Mark Oomkes;1830469 said:


> Thanks for reminding some of us how old we are. :realmad:


You guys are just...more experienced.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Hell, I am only 28... You just need to listen to some good music.


----------



## MK97

rob_cook2001;1830482 said:


> Hell, I am only 28... You just need to listen to some good music.


We're the same age, so they may give you the business as well. As far as music, my taste are all over the place...open for debate if they're good taste, lol.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1830454 said:


> Now you know why I keep hinting at moving. Seriously.


Spent from 7a-6p mowing,etc........ never talked to anyone till I got home, it was awesome. Heading back to Wyo next Thursday -Sunday for a little open country and firearms therapy.



MK97;1830462 said:


> Had to look up the reference as I'm about 15 years too late. :laughing:





rob_cook2001;1830482 said:


> Hell, I am only 28... You just need to listen to some good music.


Punks.......been out of HS since '80..........:laughing:


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1830695 said:


> Spent from 7a-6p mowing,etc........ never talked to anyone till I got home, it was awesome. Heading back to Wyo next Thursday -Sunday for a little open country and firearms therapy.
> 
> Punks.......been out of HS since '80..........:laughing:


That's only 5 years...before I was born.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1830698 said:


> That's only 5 years...before I was born.


Our 5yrs after Miss Buff was born.....


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1830700 said:


> Our 5yrs after Miss Buff was born.....


Yeah, you win.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Going to look at another plow truck tomorrow. This one needs transmission work too lol. Don't need another plow truck but too good to pass up.. I really need to find a few more operators in the Greeley/Loveland area for this year!!


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1831246 said:


> Going to look at another plow truck tomorrow. This one needs transmission work too lol. Don't need another plow truck but too good to pass up.. I really need to find a few more operators in the Greeley/Loveland area for this year!!


Give Brian call........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

rob_cook2001;1831246 said:


> Going to look at another plow truck tomorrow. This one needs transmission work too lol. Don't need another plow truck but too good to pass up.. I really need to find a few more operators in the Greeley/Loveland area for this year!!


If I was smart, I'd say I would.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1830280 said:


> I did a tour of eastern Michigan when I left Greenville, ....


You find time in your busy schedule to check out the pull plows?


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1832106 said:


> You find time in your busy schedule to check out the pull plows?


No, wish I did but it just wasn't in the cards this time.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1832108 said:


> No, wish I did but it just wasn't in the cards this time.


Gotta get your priorities in line


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BPS#1;1832111 said:


> Gotta get your priorities in line


He was too busy getting hammered at the airport.

I'm hurt, he didn't even call me for a GTG.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1832111 said:


> Gotta get your priorities in line





Mark Oomkes;1832167 said:


> He was too busy getting hammered at the airport.
> 
> I'm hurt, he didn't even call me for a GTG.


As Mark pointed out I was getting hammered at the airport which in-turn had an adverse effect on catching a flight out of Denver..........

Mark I seem to remember you being in northern Colorado last month, I heard from you......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I was hoping you wouldn't remember. 

I was there for 28 hours, give or take a few minutes. And a third of that was sleeping after driving in from Yosemite--almost straight through except a 3 hour nap in Nevada. And prepping for the straight through drive home. 

But you got me.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Everyone fall asleep in here?? Is anyone in Cheyenne looking for some work? The company I sub to is looking for someone to do a kingsoopers lot. 1in trigger.


----------



## BPS#1

RUSH wasn't able to handle the work?
Thats whose been doing it. 


I cannot take on more with everything else I've got. 
One of my apartments just opened a new addition...... nearly doubling the plow time.
And its all got to get moved to one end of the property, by design


----------



## MK97

If you had anything in Fort Collins, I'd take it...Cheyenne is a little farther than I want to go, lol.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Cheyenne is pretty far to travel in the snow! I might have some work in loveland/Greeley and some in Thornton.. what do you have for equipment? Any Shovelers?


----------



## MK97

Agreed it is. Loveland is fine, did Greeley last year not sure if I want to do it again this year. 

Have one, possibly two plow trucks (if I can find someone who has two brain cells to rub together), and snow blower, Could use get a shovel guy if needed. 

You do Greeley, right? May have some for you. Should know by next week. Maybe swap some work.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Nothing wrong with swapping some work.. I do stuff all over but like to stay in Greeley as much as I can.. I have a group of guys doing my stuff in Thornton.


----------



## MK97

Agreed. I'll see what shakes loose here in the next few days. Pretty sure I'll have 3 stores out there and even Thornton actually if interested. Basically take on the district (did this last year) to get the 5 stores here. Summer is easy, but winter is a freakin pain with the roads. 

Also needing a driver for my other truck if someone knows anyone around here. The few I've met, I wouldn't trust with a toy truck let alone a real one.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1835917 said:


> Nothing wrong with swapping some *work*..


So *"work"* isn't code for anything and actually means work........ right.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1835925 said:


> So *"work"* isn't code for anything and actually means work........ right.


Someone sounds jealous...


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1835928 said:


> Someone sounds jealous...


Go ahead and think that Skippy........
I pick and choose my *"work"* as I want it. :laughing:


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1835937 said:


> Go ahead and think that Skippy........
> I pick and choose my *"work"* as I want it. :laughing:


Think we'll need a notarized statement from the wife on that one. :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1835939 said:


> Think we'll need a notarized statement from the wife on that one. :laughing:


No wife needs to know everything......... to you tell your right-hand what you left-hand is doing.


----------



## MK97

I'm one for open communication. So I try to keep both informed at all times...


Think it's time for a topic change, lol

Given the pretty mild summer we had, any predictions on this winter?


----------



## rob_cook2001

I bet we will have a winter... Of some kind lol. Better topic because we are not no talent weather clown..... When is lunch?


----------



## MK97

I'm open for lunch during the week

Any of us could be weather clowns. Just need a dartboard with different types of weather and a blind fold.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1835954 said:


> When is lunch?


Typically after breakfast and before supper or 11:30a-1:00P



MK97;1835956 said:


> I'm open for lunch during the week
> 
> Any of us could be weather clowns. Just need a dartboard with different types of weather and a blind fold.


Next week I'm good for Monday, Wednesday or Friday (appropriate times mentioned above)........ Any suggestions?

Thought you had to stay away from sharp objects........
This may be more user friendly.


----------



## MK97

Any of those work for me as well. 

I use safety darts, so even though you worry about me, I think I'm good. Although I do like your wheel as my second weather source to confirm my predictions.


----------



## BPS#1

Next week I'm getting my sprinkler blowouts on. Lunch won't work so great for me.


As for this winter, I have a neighbor that believes we'll see a winter that separates the men from the wannabe men.
Far worse than the type that separates the men from the children.


----------



## MK97

So far so good as far as pushing my blowouts to Oct 15th as planned. Couple extra weeks of mowing will help the transition period.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I am busting butt getting everything ready. Did new ball joints, breaks, bearings, shocks, ujoints, transmission and t-case on the 7.3 I picked up. Getting the plow mounted next week. Have been trying to rent a loader for the season but everyone wants 4-5k a month. The oilfield has doubled rental rates. Going to look at one to buy tomorrow.. guess it's my year to grow.


----------



## MK97

Have you tried Sun State rentals? They may be reasonable.


----------



## BPS#1

rob_cook2001;1836246 said:


> I am busting butt getting everything ready. Did new ball joints, breaks, bearings, shocks, ujoints, transmission and t-case on the 7.3 I picked up. Getting the plow mounted next week. Have been trying to rent a loader for the season but everyone wants 4-5k a month. The oilfield has doubled rental rates. Going to look at one to buy tomorrow.. guess it's my year to grow.


Ouch, thats spendy. 
If nothing else the oil field has also tightened up supply.

If you have capital to invest start yourself a small rental business and rent to the oilfield. 
I know a guy here that rents goose neck flatbed trailers. In less than 4 months the trailer and first year registration fees are paid for.
The reason the oil field does this is because the crews have a credit card for rental/operation needs. 
But if they were to buy their own equipment they'd have to apply for it to their company and wait up to a year for the corporate board to decide if they really needed to do a capital investment or not. 
So they rent and waaaay over pay for it. The guy here loves it!


----------



## BPS#1

Who did Cold and Tired rent from his last winter?

I know he found some body that cut him a heck of a deal for the season.


----------



## MK97

May have already thought of this, but have you checked some places around Denver and further south? Most oil field companies just grab everything within distance to them and don't go way out unless they need something asap. Most don't want to deal with the delay if something goes down and the rental place is 4 hours away. 

That's how it was for us anyway, especially when light plants or heaters would crap out. Couldn't wait all day for them to drive out to fix stuff.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1836246 said:


> I am busting butt getting everything ready. Did new ball joints, breaks, bearings, shocks, ujoints, transmission and t-case on the 7.3 I picked up. Getting the plow mounted next week. Have been trying to rent a loader for the season but everyone wants 4-5k a month. The oilfield has doubled rental rates. Going to look at one to buy tomorrow.. guess it's my year to grow.


Give Tanner a call, you can find his number in the Co Front Range Group.
I think he was getting his equipment from Grand Junction his last year.
I believe he also had a smaller rental outfit he got back hoes from too.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Thanks guys, I'll check into all the stuff. I talked to sun state.. $3895 a month. I have no desire to make a business out of the oilfield. Oilfield trash annoy the Hell out of me and in 5-10 years it will be done. One place I talked to was in parker and they were still over 4k. Guess more time on the phone today and I need to spend some more time working on trucks... Fun stuff. 
Thanks guys


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1836354 said:


> Thanks guys, I'll check into all the stuff. I talked to sun state.. $3895 a month. I have no desire to make a business out of the oilfield. Oilfield trash annoy the Hell out of me and in 5-10 years it will be done. One place I talked to was in parker and they were still over 4k. Guess more time on the phone today and I need to spend some more time working on trucks... Fun stuff.
> Thanks guys


Here's a couple smaller/local outfits.

https://www.ahern.com/equipment-rental-colorado.php

http://equipmentrentalsource.com/equipment.html


----------



## BUFF

Got a flyer in the mail from G&G Equipment saying they're having a end of season open house that's being catered by Famous Dave's this coming Friday(10/3). Discounts on all 2014 Demo Mowers, etc.... along with Blowers. 
Free BBQ.....heck yeah I'll be there.

It was nice to see the freshly covered back range when the clouds broke up this afternoon. Also saw the DOT sniffing around a Landscape Contractors truck/trailer this afternoon. I was stuck at a stop light and watched two of them focusing on the trailer, one on the hitch and other on the tail end.
The driver of the truck seemed to be less than enthused.


----------



## BPS#1

Weather guessers say we could see some whitish looking grass come morning. 
The average first snow for the last 30 years has been 10/2.
The first snow this year was 9/11.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1839508 said:


> Weather guessers say we could see some whitish looking grass come morning.
> The average first snow for the last 30 years has been 10/2.
> The first snow this year was 9/11.


We have about 10-12days to go before our 1st.

I got all except one of my bids back signed.
Plan to go through the Plow and Spreader this weekend.


----------



## BPS#1

Woke up to white grass. 

Didn't take long to melt


----------



## rob_cook2001

It's right around the corner! Having the mount out on my 1992 tomorrow. Driving down to Florence Monday to look at a loader.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BPS#1;1839764 said:


> Woke up to white grass.
> 
> Didn't take long to melt


Fungus problems? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1839777 said:


> Fungus problems? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Short run has bigger problems than fungus in the yard........ Middle aged and still not tall enough to ride a roller coaster.


----------



## rob_cook2001

David, you crack me up haha


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1839807 said:


> Short run has bigger problems than fungus in the yard........ Middle aged and still not tall enough to ride a roller coaster.


Ouch..............:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Stuck this post in other thread by mistake.


been kicking around the idea of putting a free aluminum flatbed on my SD. Driving out to Utah Wednesday, you guys know of any good dealers out in the area. Plan on either taking 80 or 70 to Salt Lake City. I like to stop and kick the tires so to speak.


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;1840331 said:


> Stuck this post in other thread by mistake.
> 
> been kicking around the idea of putting a free aluminum flatbed on my SD. Driving out to Utah Wednesday, you guys know of any good dealers out in the area. Plan on either taking 80 or 70 to Salt City. I like to stop and kick the tires so to speak.


So what kind of dealers, truck bed?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yea. Not to many places around here carry them. Most are steel.


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;1840333 said:


> Yea. Not to many places around here carry them. Most are steel.


Here's a couple you can check out before heading west.
Also the Hillsboro dealer link, they make real nice stuff.

Fort Collins, CM Bodies
http://maxeyco.com/truck-bodies/

Loveland, Bradford Built Bodies
http://www.murdocktrailers.com/

Denver
http://laytontruckequipmentllc.com/

Denver
http://koisbrothers.com/

Hillsboro Bed dealers
http://www.hillsboroindustries.com/Dealers/DealerList.aspx?State=CO


----------



## BUFF

What's up with this mid 70's crap, I thought it was fall......:waving:


----------



## rob_cook2001

Way to warm!! Was down in Florence buying a loader today and it was 84°! I can't wait for winter!!!


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1841874 said:


> Way to warm!! Was down in Florence buying a loader today and it was 84°! I can't wait for winter!!!


He you can't say you bought a loader today and not post a pic....


----------



## jpell

Im so over this warm weather. Its time to start blowing out sprinklers and preparing for the white stuff to be on the ground


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1841863 said:


> What's up with this mid 70's crap, I thought it was fall......:waving:


So they say today is the last day of that, then its 50s and 60s for highs.

My new plow should be in tomorrow, install next week.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1841965 said:


> So they say today is the last day of that, then its 50s and 60s for highs.
> 
> My new plow should be in tomorrow, install next week.


So they say....... we'll see what mother nature thinks about that. :laughing:

Looks like some moisture is coming in too, hope the wind blow like a MF and takes down most of the FGD leaves......

New toys....Cool Thumbs Up


----------



## BPS#1

I'm gonna enjoy the "last" nice day. 
Taking an out of state friend with health issues to hunt WY pasture poodles today.
I'm enjoying my visit with him but its very hard to see him in such poor health.
Very possibly this is his farewell trip.

We've had a fair amount of wind but it hasn't knocked all the leaves off yet. 
I'd be good with getting them down and dealt with prior to snow. I've seen falls 
where the snow came and the leaves didn't get picked up.
Makes cleans up a lot harder.


----------



## BPS#1

I should be in Fort Collins Thursday or Friday of next week. 
Should we do lunch at Famous Dave's north?


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1841976 said:


> I'm gonna enjoy the "last" nice day.
> Taking an out of state friend with health issues to hunt WY pasture poodles today.
> I'm enjoying my visit with him but its very hard to see him in such poor health.
> Very possibly this is his farewell trip.
> 
> We've had a fair amount of wind but it hasn't knocked all the leaves off yet.
> I'd be good with getting them down and dealt with prior to snow. I've seen falls
> where the snow came and the leaves didn't get picked up.
> Makes cleans up a lot harder.


Bummer about your buddy, we all have a expiration date......

Yeah frozen leaves are a MF to pick up.



BPS#1;1841977 said:


> I should be in Fort Collins Thursday or Friday of next week.
> Should we do lunch at Famous Dave's north?


I do like BBQ........ yeah I'm in for lunch next Friday (10/17) in FoCo


----------



## BPS#1

Thanks, we all do. Its tough to watch happen for sure.

Dave at Watershed said he wanted to do install towards the end of the week, we'll plan that way unless some thing else comes up.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1841977 said:


> I should be in Fort Collins Thursday or Friday of next week.
> Should we do lunch at Famous Dave's north?





BUFF;1841983 said:


> I do like BBQ........ yeah I'm in for lunch next Friday (10/17) in FoCo





BPS#1;1841994 said:


> Thanks, we all do. Its tough to watch happen for sure.
> 
> Dave at Watershed said he wanted to do install towards the end of the week, we'll plan that way unless some thing else comes up.


So what's the verdict, are we still on for Friday?


----------



## BPS#1

I am, 10am at Watershed. 

If they aren't done wiring it up by lunch can you stop and pick me up on the way by?


----------



## MK97

I'm in, should be entertaining.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1845695 said:


> I am, 10am at Watershed.
> 
> If they aren't done wiring it up by lunch can you stop and pick me up on the way by?


So what time do you want to meet up, 10am?
Yeah I guess I'll bring the step stool my mom uses to get in the pickup just incase you need it...........



MK97;1845700 said:


> I'm in, should be entertaining.


Now I'm thinking I may need a hazmat suit with all the $h!t that's going to be flying around.......


----------



## BPS#1

I'm assuming lunch is 11:30 to 12...... I'll text you either way on pick up


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1845721 said:


> I'm assuming lunch is 11:30 to 12...... I'll text you either way on pick up


I'll be there around noon, and yes let me know your status.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Oh boy, here we go...

I need subs in the Colo Springs area if anyone knows someone.

Looks like I'm back in the game!


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1847040 said:


> Oh boy, here we go...
> 
> I need subs in the Colo Springs area if anyone knows someone.
> 
> Looks like I'm back in the game!


Sucker...........

Whatever happened to Diablo, didn't he work for/with you?


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1847057 said:


> Sucker...........
> 
> Whatever happened to Diablo, didn't he work for/with you?


I think he found the edge of the Earth and fell off. Haven't heard from him in years now.


----------



## BPS#1

Here it is, ouch, ouch and ouch.

It had better get to snowing is all I can say.
Other wise its gonna be a long hungry winter.

Good thing Buff was there to inspect it and instruct them on the install. 
I should have leveraged a discount based on his consulting fee.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1847975 said:


> Here it is, ouch, ouch and ouch.
> 
> It had better get to snowing is all I can say.
> Other wise its gonna be a long hungry winter.
> 
> Good thing Buff was there to inspect it and instruct them on the install.
> I should have leveraged a discount based on his consulting fee.


Man that blade looks small.........:laughing:


----------



## MK97

It's not polite to talk about the size of a mans blade in public. :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

I would appear we're going to see more seasonal temps this week........about friggin time.
Anyone what to make a wager on when the first Frt Range event is going to be?


----------



## BPS#1

Kyle was planning on trying a plow install this weekend.

I wonder if he survived


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1854322 said:


> I would appear we're going to see more seasonal temps this week........about friggin time.
> Anyone what to make a wager on when the first Frt Range event is going to be?


Other than tomorrow night there isn't any thing in the 10 day that supports white stuff development.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1854357 said:


> Kyle was planning on trying a plow install this weekend.
> 
> I wonder if he survived


He's good for a few days more than some....


----------



## MK97

I survived, since I didn't get a chance to get it on yet. Ran into Denver Saturday to grab the Hiniker truck side mount Buff told me about. Grabbed a complete truck side for $350. Guy didn't even hesitate...should have offered less, lol.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1854624 said:


> I survived, since I didn't get a chance to get it on yet. Ran into Denver Saturday to grab the Hiniker truck side mount Buff told me about. Grabbed a complete truck side for $350. Guy didn't even hesitate...should have offered less, lol.


Good going. After you left the other day I thought of some thing you'll have to get too. 
The pickup side plugs and plug mount.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1854648 said:


> Good going. After you left the other day I thought of some thing you'll have to get too.
> The pickup side plugs and plug mount.


You mean for the lights? I gots dem. Thumbs Up


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1854741 said:


> You mean for the lights? I gots dem. Thumbs Up


Where the plow harness and power supply connects/disconnects between the truck and plow.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1854906 said:


> Where the plow harness and power supply connects/disconnects between the truck and plow.


Ah...may need to go to Dave for that.


----------



## stang2244

Man.... Fell way behind on here.

We still have about 70 systems left to shut down so I could use a few more days of warmth!!

David- you ever get into north boulder for plowing? 28th/pearl? 

Nice looking plow Paul!

Rob- you bought a loader? What'd you get?


----------



## BPS#1

stang2244;1855818 said:


> Man.... Fell way behind on here.
> 
> We still have about 70 systems left to shut down so I could use a few more days of warmth!!
> 
> David- you ever get into north boulder for plowing? 28th/pearl?
> 
> Nice looking plow Paul!
> 
> Rob- you bought a loader? What'd you get?


Thanks

Hey hey, hes still alive. We were wondering what happened to you.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1855818 said:


> Man.... Fell way behind on here.
> 
> We still have about 70 systems left to shut down so I could use a few more days of warmth!!
> 
> David- you ever get into north boulder for plowing? 28th/pearl?
> 
> Nice looking plow Paul!
> 
> Rob- you bought a loader? What'd you get?


I've quarantined my self from going into Boulder for mental health reasons...... I can probably find someone for you through a friend that have a auto repair shop, he has several landscapers that has their trucks serviced there.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1854322 said:


> I would appear we're going to see more seasonal temps this week........about friggin time.
> Anyone what to make a wager on when the first Frt Range event is going to be?


Guessers are saying 32 and snow/rain showers sunday night.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1856059 said:


> Guessers are saying 32 and snow/rain showers sunday night.


Saw a very similar forecast but claiming 28*. I'm sure we'll be roasting mash mellows in shorts and tee shirts.....


----------



## BPS#1

Most likely Buff



Andy you still looking? I know a guy that knows a guy. 
I have his name and number if you are interested in talking to him.
I do not believe my friend would recommend some one that he knew wasn't reliable.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1856064 said:


> Saw a very similar forecast but claiming 28*. I'm sure we'll be roasting mash mellows in shorts and tee shirts.....


The temps are bouncing around some but now they say snow possible down to 5500' sunday afternoon thru monday night. 
But expect accumulations to be light. 
Monday night's low is currently 26 degrees.

That means we'll get nothing or 10''. Wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## BPS#1

Its the first of Nov.
How can we do leaf pickup???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BPS#1;1857447 said:


> Its the first of Nov.
> How can we do leaf pickup???


Holy cow, that sucks.

Our grass turned white for aboot a half hour.


----------



## BPS#1

Mark Oomkes;1857460 said:


> Holy cow, that sucks.
> 
> Our grass turned white for aboot a half hour.


This is not a "normal" fall. 
Or average or what ever you want to call it.


----------



## MK97

Calling for rain around here, which I'd surprised if we even got that. 

Wonder if this unseasonably warm weather will equate to less snowfall this year or if we're just going to get slammed.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1857447 said:


> Its the first of Nov.
> How can we do leaf pickup???


Just aboot all the leaves in this pic are gone, a couple windy days peeled them off pretty good.


----------



## BPS#1

Forecast keeps changing for tonight and monday morning. 

We're some where between jack xxxx and 5''. :laughing:




I had a commercial account call me on Friday wanting to know if they could get a plow bid. 
I turned them down as my plate is full. 

But I have to wonder what happened that they are so deep into "normal" plow season and don't have their provider lined up.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1858649 said:


> Forecast keeps changing for tonight and monday morning.
> 
> We're some where between jack xxxx and 5''. :laughing:
> 
> I had a commercial account call me on Friday wanting to know if they could get a plow bid.
> I turned them down as my plate is full.
> 
> But I have to wonder what happened that they are so deep into "normal" plow season and don't have their provider lined up.


I have one commercial bid that's still out, emailed them Friday but nothing back from them.

Forecast is pretty scattered, but not a surprise.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT

NO HAZARDOUS WEATHER IS EXPECTED ON THE NORTHEAST COLORADO PLAINS
TODAY. LATER TONIGHT...A COLD FRONT WILL MOVE OVER THE PLAINS WITH COOLER
TEMPERATURES AND SOME GUSTY NORTH WINDS. LATE TONIGHT... AREAS OF RAIN
OR SNOW WILL DEVELOP. IN THE MOUNTAINS...AN APPROACHING WEATHER
SYSTEM WILL SPREAD RAIN SHOWERS...SNOW AND A FEW THUNDERSTORMS
OVER THE COLORADO HIGH COUNTRY FROM LATE THIS MORNING THROUGH
TONIGHT. WINTER WEATHER ADVISORIES WILL BE IN EFFECT FOR THE
SIGNIFICANT SNOW ACCUMULATIONS THAT ARE EXPECTED AS THE STORM
PROGRESSES ACROSS COLORADO.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...MONDAY THROUGH SATURDAY

THE UPPER LEVEL DISTURBANCE WILL MOVE ACROSS THE AREA ON MONDAY ALONG
WITH A COLD FRONT. THIS WILL PRODUCE SNOW IN THE MOUNTAINS AND
FOOTHILLS. TOTAL ACCUMULATIONS OF 4 TO 8 INCHES WILL BE POSSIBLE
IN THE MOUNTAINS WITH 2 TO 4 INCHES IN THE FOOTHILLS. AT LOWER
ELEVATIONS...THERE WILL BE A GOOD CHANCE OF RAIN AND SNOW SHOWERS
WITH THE SNOW LEVEL DROPPING DOWN TO 5500 FEET. AN INCH OR TWO OF
WET SNOW MAY ACCUMULATE ON GRASSY AREAS ALONG THE FRONT RANGE AND
OVER THE PALMER DIVIDE.

DRY CONDITIONS WILL RETURN FOR THE REMAINDER OF THE WEEK WITH A
WARMING TREND. HOWEVER...THERE MAY BE PERIODS OF GUSTY WINDS IN
THE MOUNTAINS AND FOOTHILLS.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1856059 said:


> Guessers are saying 32 and snow/rain showers sunday night.





BUFF;1856064 said:


> Saw a very similar forecast but claiming 28*. I'm sure we'll be roasting mash mellows in shorts and tee shirts.....


After it getting into the 60's today the weather is going to have to really take a turn.......

Didn't roast any marsh mellows but put a char on some smoked baby-back ribs for dinner, in shorts and tee shirt...... Thumbs Up


----------



## BPS#1

Just started raining, and some thunder. 

They are still saying up to 5''. Maybe in the grass. 
I don't see the ground cool enough to support that on the concrete/asphalt.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BPS#1;1859283 said:


> I don't see the ground cool enough to support that on the concrete/asphalt.


Kinda weird, I always though the same thing. Until Saturday.

It was in the 50's on Friday and we've had only a handful of good freezes but it was cold Saturday morning and the shaded puddles that iced up overnight never thawed, even with a high of 43*.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1859392 said:


> Kinda weird, I always though the same thing. Until Saturday.
> 
> It was in the 50's on Friday and we've had only a handful of good freezes but it was cold Saturday morning and the shaded puddles that iced up overnight never thawed, even with a high of 43*.


When there's wind with the weather front it'll cool down ground temps real quick.

About midnight we got some hail/sleet then rain/snow mix. Now it's just rain.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm seeing 32* and snowing in Cheyenne, wonder how short stuff is handling it.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1859473 said:


> I'm seeing 32* and snowing in Cheyenne, wonder how short stuff is handling it.


WYDOT webcams shows grass is covered............... I'd say he's about up to his waist.

http://www.wyoroad.info/highway/webcameras/I80CheyenneEast/I80CheyenneEast.html

Got snow in foothills about 1500' high than me and along the Wyo boarder. They said Central/ Northern Colo Rockies and they actually got it right.


----------



## BPS#1

VERY wet and slushy. 
Plowed one place, picky apartment complex.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1859507 said:


> VERY wet and slushy.
> Plowed one place, picky apartment complex.


I'd rather have a BS event to start the season especially with a new plow. 
So did the extra buttons on the controller work good?


----------



## BPS#1

It was good training and familiarization for a new plow. 

I think I took to it like a fish to water.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1859513 said:


> It was good training and familiarization for a new plow.
> 
> I think I took to it like a fish to water.


Be careful of thinking, it can really get a guy in trouble..........


----------



## BPS#1

The guessers are saying chance of accumulation again this coming Monday night.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1860794 said:


> The guessers are saying chance of accumulation again this coming Monday night.


What kind of Kool-Aid are you drinking........the only precip in the forecast is for Friday (20%).
Monday is a slight chance.....


----------



## MK97

Nice :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1860835 said:


> Nice :laughing:


It's the little things in life that can turn that gosh darn frown around.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1860840 said:


> It's the little things in life that can turn that gosh darn frown around.


Was in a good mood before, but that added to it, lol.


----------



## BPS#1

Just say no to crack.



> BY MONDAY...A STRONGER SHORTWAVE WILL BE MOVING
> DOWN ON THE NORTHWESTERLY UPPER FLOW...DEEPENING A SURFACE LOW
> OVER SOUTH DAKOTA LATE SUNDAY. THIS WILL SEND A COLD FRONT
> SOUTHEAST ACROSS EASTERN WYOMING AND WESTERN NEBRASKA EARLY
> MONDAY...WITH A SIGNIFICANT COOL-DOWN EXPECTED MONDAY THROUGH
> TUESDAY WITH TEENS VERY POSSIBLE ON THE EASTERN PLAINS TUESDAY
> NIGHT. THE PASSING UPPER SYSTEM LOOKS TO HAVE ENOUGH MOISTURE TO
> WARRANT AN INCREASE IN POPS FOR MONDAY AND MONDAY NIGHT. GIVEN WE
> WOULD BE DEEPLY COLD SECTORED BEHIND THE FRONT ON
> MONDAY...TEMPERATURES LOOK SUFFICIENTLY COLD ENOUGH AT ELEVATIONS
> ABOVE 5000 FT FOR OUR NEXT CHANCE OF MEASURABLE SNOW ACROSS
> SOUTHEAST WYOMING AND POSSIBLY PORTIONS OF THE NEBRASKA PANHANDLE
> MONDAY AND MONDAY NIGHT. STAY TUNED.


If you read the forecast discussion you learn a whole lot more than the 1 to 2 sentence 
quicky forecast.

http://forecast.weather.gov/product...YS&product=AFD&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1

Of course there are one or two big words you gotta read. That could be a struggle for you, I know. :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1860952 said:


> Just say no to crack.
> 
> If you read the forecast discussion you learn a whole lot more than the 1 to 2 sentence
> quicky forecast.
> 
> http://forecast.weather.gov/product...YS&product=AFD&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1
> 
> Of course there are one or two big words you gotta read. That could be a struggle for you, I know. :laughing: :laughing:


One product issued by NWS for: Cheyenne WY 
More Sharing ServicesShare | Share on facebook Share on twitter Share on email Share on print Share on gmail

Not to challenge you since everyday is a challenge.......... same source but not the same info.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hazardous Weather Outlook
HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CHEYENNE WY
625 AM MST WED NOV 5 2014

WYZ101>119-061330-
CONVERSE COUNTY LOWER ELEVATIONS-NIOBRARA COUNTY-
NORTH LARAMIE RANGE-FERRIS/SEMINOE/SHIRLEY MOUNTAINS-
SHIRLEY BASIN-CENTRAL LARAMIE RANGE AND SOUTHWEST PLATTE COUNTY-
EAST PLATTE COUNTY-GOSHEN COUNTY-CENTRAL CARBON COUNTY-
NORTH SNOWY RANGE FOOTHILLS-SOUTHWEST CARBON COUNTY-
SIERRA MADRE RANGE-UPPER NORTH PLATTE RIVER BASIN-SNOWY RANGE-
LARAMIE VALLEY-SOUTH LARAMIE RANGE-SOUTH LARAMIE RANGE FOOTHILLS-
CENTRAL LARAMIE COUNTY-EAST LARAMIE COUNTY-
625 AM MST WED NOV 5 2014

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR PORTIONS OF EAST CENTRAL
WYOMING...SOUTH CENTRAL WYOMING AND SOUTHEAST WYOMING.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT

STRONG WEST TO SOUTHWEST WINDS GUSTING TO 45 TO 55 MPH THROUGH
THE WIND PRONE AREAS OF SOUTHEAST WYOMING WILL SUBSIDE THIS
MORNING...BUT REMAIN BREEZY INTO THE AFTERNOON WITH THE PASSAGE
OF A COLD FRONT.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...THURSDAY THROUGH TUESDAY

STRONG WEST TO SOUTHWEST WINDS WILL REDEVELOP FRIDAY WITH THE
APPROACH AND PASSAGE OF A UPPER LEVEL TROUGH AND COLD FRONT.

HIGH WINDS WILL BE POSSIBLE ON SUNDAY FOR MUCH OF SOUTHEAST
WYOMING IN ADVANCE OF A STRONGER COLD FRONT.

MUCH COLDER TEMPERATURES AND WINTRY PRECIPITATION ARE EXPECTED
EARLY NEXT WEEK.

.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...

SPOTTER ACTIVATION WILL NOT BE REQUIRED TODAY AND TONIGHT.

BTW since we all know (or should know) they can't forecast $h!t and when they do get it right just remember even a blind squirrel finds a nut on occasion. So I go for the quick read rather than reading through a longwinded version that will change with in hours.

Also the next time you head to you uncles let me know, we'll grab lunch and I'll give you that Walker swag I got in the spring, yes I'll buy.


----------



## BPS#1

Not to get all technical and xxxx but what you copied is the Hazardous outlook, not the forecast discussion. 

What I quoted in my post was this morning's forecast discussion that I based my comment about monday night's forecast on. 
Apparently the link goes to the current discussion. But hey, what ever floats your boat.
You are correct about the blind squirrel. I do the grounds maint for the local guesser office and have
poked fun at the guessers and told them I could look out the window and make a 20% chance of rain 
with out an expensive meteorology degree. You can imagine how that went over. :laughing: :laughing:

I'll be in Longmont Saturday afternoon/evening for their 50th wedding celebration.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1861073 said:


> I'll be in Longmont Saturday afternoon/evening for their 50th wedding celebration.


So after his 50yr sentence is he free to go......:laughing:
Seriously though in this day and age that's pretty cool, my folks have 65yrs into it as of yesterday.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1861089 said:


> So after his 50yr sentence is he free to go......:laughing:
> Seriously though in this day and age that's pretty cool, my folks have 65yrs into it as of yesterday.


True that, OTR trucking lifestyle almost killed mine before 5 years. 
Having a house fire forced us to regain our focus and here we are, passed 10 and shes still hanging around. 

Congrats to your folks.


----------



## BPS#1

I have a couple sprinkler blow out stragglers to complete on Friday. 
One was new sod at an addition at one of my complexes. 
And 2 residentials.

And then we have this.

Arctic Blast Coming Next Week
http://firsthandweather.com/403/arctic-blast-coming-next-week/


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1861102 said:


> I have a couple sprinkler blow out stragglers to complete on Friday.
> One was new sod at an addition at one of my complexes.
> And 2 residentials.
> 
> And then we have this.
> 
> Arctic Blast Coming Next Week
> http://firsthandweather.com/403/arctic-blast-coming-next-week/


More weather fables.........


----------



## AugustArborists

Maybe WY is getting some, going to get the plow and blowers out just in case. This was us on Oct. 4th last year. http://k2radio.com/casper-snow-gallery-oct-4th-2013/

http://www.weather.com/weather/aler...ificance=S&areaid=WYZ020&office=KRIW&etn=0000


----------



## BUFF

It would appear our mild temps are going to be a thing of the past, and snow is in the forecast all week. Not stoked to see a 60* swing in temps though........But at least the leaves have pretty much come to an end.


----------



## ByDesign

I am ready! Just landed a few pretty solid accounts and it looks like it could be a good winter!


----------



## rob_cook2001

I sure love growing pains.. had one of my operators and two subs quit today when I told them I wouldn't pay them more money than what we agreed on a month ago.. great lol


----------



## MK97

Well that's pretty rude to not cave into their demands after you've already agreed to terms, lol. 

Depending on parameters I might be able to help you out.

I'm just now finally squared away on my second driver. After months of going through the unmotivated, I now have one ready and a backup.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I AM such an ass.. I know lol.. I am looking for 1-2 trucks to come plow a lot with me in west Greeley.. also need an equipment operator for the same lot.. we always start between 9-11pm and are done by 6am. Tons of islands but nice new parking lot.


----------



## MK97

rob_cook2001;1864565 said:


> I AM such an ass.. I know lol.. I am looking for 1-2 trucks to come plow a lot with me in west Greeley.. also need an equipment operator for the same lot.. we always start between 9-11pm and are done by 6am. Tons of islands but nice new parking lot.


You definitely seem to be the ass type, haha.

I've got a couple to be done by 0700 here, so I'm not going to be of use to you... Now I'm the ass, lol.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Hey, birds of a feather lol.. 
David, do you know if Brian is doing anything these days? Maybe he wants to come run a skid???


----------



## BPS#1

Leaves aren't over here but pick up is. 

2 lots I cleaned up a week ago almost look like I wasn't there. Thanks to the wind blowing
stuff in and leaves still falling. Further pickup will be put on hold until spring.

Put up snow fence yesterday and snow stakes. Should be "ready" now. Picking up a 
pallet of ice melt today. 

Looks like our best chance for snow all week is tomorrow night/wed morning.


----------



## MK97

Chances of snow here are becoming less and less. Now it's 20% chance tomorrow night and Wednesday. Have to hit watershed to grab some wings here in a bit and cutting edge for the old northman plow.


----------



## BPS#1

Hows the plow looking Kyle?


I had another acquaintance wanting that plow in a bad way last week.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1864910 said:


> Chances of snow here are becoming less and less. Now it's 20% chance tomorrow night and Wednesday. Have to hit watershed to grab some wings here in a bit and cutting edge for the old northman plow.


I'm confident in saying a front in coming in, wind has been blowing, mtns are covered by black sky, besides that what it is will be whatever it ends up being. 
Four sources for weather forecast and each is different.


----------



## MK97

Don't know yet, lol. I said screw it, and it gets installed this Friday at watershed. Every time I made time to do it, something would come up. So I might be "slumming it" in the old plow truck this week, but will allow me to get the new guy trained up. 

Will be fun since I have two trucks worth of work lined up for one truck right now, lol.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1864932 said:


> I'm confident in saying a front in coming in, wind has been blowing, mtns are covered by black sky, besides that what it is will be whatever it ends up being.
> Four sources for weather forecast and each is different.


We'll get something, just don't know what. .01" is forecasted by 2100 tonight. Keep hearing trace amounts tomorrow night.


----------



## BPS#1

We're already well into the teens. 

A good 20 degrees lower than the hourly forecast even last night.


----------



## MK97

Temps are dropping steadily here, and wind is bringing in the clouds with occasional rain drops. 

Friend out of rock springs sent me pics of the roads already getting snow and slick.


----------



## BUFF

It's snowing along the CO Wy border, west of the divide and over by Walden it's coming down pretty good.


----------



## MK97

Snowing here now. Nothing is sticking, but it's a start.

20 min later it's over, lol


----------



## rob_cook2001

My friend it out by brigsdale and said it's snowing good.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1864980 said:


> My friend it out by brigsdale and said it's snowing good.


Or is it blowing from the west........:laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

We've dropped over 30 degrees since 6 AM.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1865003 said:


> We've dropped over 30 degrees since 6 AM.


So no shorts today........


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1865003 said:


> We've dropped over 30 degrees since 6 AM.


We went from 54* at 0900 to 28* currently.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1865004 said:


> So no shorts today........


I'm still wearing shorts, just means I throw a hoodie on, lol. Has to actually get cold before I change to pants.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1865004 said:


> So no shorts today........


Got the insulated pants on.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1865010 said:


> Got the insulated pants on.


Aren't you naturally insulated......:laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1865004 said:


> So no shorts today........


There's a comment about short people and pants in there someplace.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1865095 said:


> There's a comment about short people and pants in there someplace.


Oh yeah there is..........

Snowing sideways got about 25mph wind and about 14* with wind chill.
24hrs ago it was close to 70*, I was in shorts, tee shirt and sweating..... got to love the weather around the Rockies.


----------



## BUFF

Well so much for the storm........ got a couple inches on the grass and nothing on paved/concrete surfaces. Decided to get ****** ready before dinner and it stopped snowing, WTF.......

Oh well guess it'll sit in the shop ready to roll if something happens the rest of the week......


----------



## MK97

Tomorrow night is showing less than an inch up here.


----------



## BPS#1

We're in the .5 to 5 range between now and tomorrow night.
They say what does come will be light and slow to add up.

While there are chances thru the week for more the next best shot for accumulation could be this weekend. 
We'll see.


----------



## stang2244

Well the boulder account was a complex my grandpa owns but looks like it's been covered.

Anybody getting any snow that matters yet?

Had a full schedule of blowouts yesterday due to procrastinators. After about 2:00 I had to use a torch to thaw the back flow out so I could push air through it. Not ideal conditions to say the least!


----------



## MK97

Nothing yet. Been snowing all morning, but nothing worthwhile. Just got back from checking on accounts and maybe 1/4" has stuck.


----------



## BPS#1

Maybe an inch. Still snowing lightly. 

Thawing their sprinklers out to blow em takes dedication.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1866025 said:


> Maybe an inch. Still snowing lightly.
> 
> Thawing their sprinklers out to blow em takes dedication.


Lingering flurries and cold, 1-3" tonight according to WU and they say some areas along the Foothills in Larimer and Boulder county's can see 1/2" an hour at times. So it would seem this system has pockets of heavy moisture and accumulations will vary depending which side of the road your on......

I was under the impression blow outs are done before torches are needed for flow.


----------



## stang2244

BUFF;1866051 said:


> Lingering flurries and cold, 1-3" tonight according to WU and they say some areas along the Foothills in Larimer and Boulder county's can see 1/2" an hour at times. So it would seem this system has pockets of heavy moisture and accumulations will vary depending which side of the road your on......
> 
> I was under the impression blow outs are done before torches are needed for flow.


While you are typically correct about the blowouts, there are always those people who want to stay green as long as physically possible. They weren't my normal customers, just neighbors who waited way too long.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1866090 said:


> While you are typically correct about the blowouts, there are always those people who want to stay green as long as physically possible. They weren't my normal customers, just neighbors who waited way too long.


Just giving you a bad time...........
I shoot for mid October to get growth to taper off so I'm not mowing in mid November plus why piss away the money on water.


----------



## stang2244

BUFF;1866099 said:


> Just giving you a bad time...........
> I shoot for mid October to get growth to taper off so I'm not mowing in mid November plus why piss away the money on water.


We mow grass... Why would I not want to keep that grass growing as long as possible??? While you may not want to piss water away, I don't want to piss income away....


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1866179 said:


> We mow grass... Why would I not want to keep that grass growing as long as possible??? While you may not want to piss water away, I don't want to piss income away....


My lawn stuff is all inclusive and bid as a seasonal April-November. I like to see mowing end early November so I can focus on clean ups and buttoning things up for season by Thanksgiving. In my defense I'm convinced your growing/mowing season runs longer than mine even though we're only 30miles apart.


----------



## MK97

Well the snow may not be falling very fast, but fast enough for a kid to slide down the road and run into my trailer which pushed it into my plow truck. Ugh. Nothing huge damage wise (well to my stuff anyway), but do have some damage. Just finished up with the report with the cops, and will have to figure out total damage when it's a little nicer out.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1866281 said:


> Well the snow may not be falling very fast, but fast enough for a kid to slide down the road and run into my trailer which pushed it into my plow truck. Ugh. Nothing huge damage wise (well to my stuff anyway), but do have some damage. Just finished up with the report with the cops, and will have to figure out total damage when it's a little nicer out.


And that's what you get when living in the ghetto's of FoCo.........

Seriously though, that's a bummer.


----------



## BPS#1

That sucks

Its looking like we'll hit the 2" triggers.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1866348 said:


> That sucks
> 
> Its looking like we'll hit the 2" triggers.


I would agree, I even loaded up 15bags of melt a few minutes ago......guess I'm committed.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1866343 said:


> And that's what you get when living in the ghetto's of FoCo.........
> 
> Seriously though, that's a bummer.


Oh yeah, living in the slums, lol.

The only plus side is he may have done enough damage to my power wash setup that his insurance may be buying me a new one. The plow truck, will just need a bumper from the looks of it. Would have been a lot more upset if he slid further towards the driveway and hit the diesel.

I know I'll be doing at least a few accounts later tonight around 0100 or so. Will be the initial break in for the new guy. Time for him to sink or swim, lol.


----------



## BUFF

Crap it was cold when I left my house at 3am.
Snow depth (1-3") varied over just a couple miles. 
Hit all of my accounts, still snowing pretty good and looks like most everything will be hit this afternoon again. 
My new shovel guy did pretty good his first time out and I only needed to do some minor clean up after him.


----------



## MK97

Was -1* at 0130 when II started plowing. Just got back, my new driver basically got the sink or swim treatment. So far he's treading water. :laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1866743 said:


> Was -1* at 0130 when II started plowing. Just got back, my new driver basically got the sink or swim treatment. So far he's treading water. :laughing:


Thumbs Up Thumbs Up

I think our official low was -11 this morning. Windchill close to -30.

Over the hill in Laramie they saw -23, just imagine the windchill.

When I went to bed it looked like it was gonna add up. Didn't happen. 
I plowed a few places.
All over town guys were plowing, kinda comical. You know they are hungry getting their first plow in this late.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1866783 said:


> Thumbs Up Thumbs Up
> 
> I think our official low was -11 this morning. Windchill close to -30.
> 
> Over the hill in Laramie they saw -23, just imagine the windchill.
> 
> When I went to bed it looked like it was gonna add up. Didn't happen.
> I plowed a few places.
> All over town guys were plowing, kinda comical. You know they are hungry getting their first plow in this late.


Laramie being in a valley is always bite @$$ cold.


----------



## BPS#1

Yup, broke the old record of -16 for today set in 2000.


----------



## MK97

Wyoming cold is definitely different. After being out in -15* weather with 60MPH winds straight sucked last year. After a few days of that, I don't want to hear anyone ***** about the cold, lol. 

Saw plows everywhere here too. Was our first "real" event up here. Just got back from what I am sure will be my new headache account. Got a complaint it wasn't serviced (I finished it at 0400) and there was 2" of snow in the lot. Knew it was BS and sure enough I got there and not even 0.01". I still made a few passes and charged them for another push.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1866938 said:


> Wyoming cold is definitely different. After being out in -15* weather with 60MPH winds straight sucked last year. After a few days of that, I don't want to hear anyone ***** about the cold, lol.
> 
> Saw plows everywhere here too. Was our first "real" event up here. Just got back from what I am sure will be my new headache account. Got a complaint it wasn't serviced (I finished it at 0400) and there was 2" of snow in the lot. Knew it was BS and sure enough I got there and not even 0.01". I still made a few passes and charged them for another push.


The wind drives the cold in.

Train them guys, a few more charges like that and they'll learn.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1866952 said:


> The wind drives the cold in.
> 
> Train them guys, a few more charges like that and they'll learn.


We'll see if they're the trainable type, or if they just keep trying to pee on the carpet. :laughing:

One thing is for sure, they get charged everytime I have to go out there. I don't work for free.


----------



## BUFF

Ended up with 4-5", got two rounds in and just got home. 
Almost hit an Elk on the way home, missed it by about 5ft..... the old butt puckered up pretty tight.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1867326 said:


> Ended up with 4-5", got two rounds in and just got home.
> Almost hit an Elk on the way home, missed it by about 5ft..... the old butt puckered up pretty tight.


Yours or the elk's?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1867419 said:


> Yours or the elk's?


They were on the way to raid a corn field, I was going home to raid the fridge.


----------



## BPS#1

The weather guessers are saying 3 to 4 this weekend. 

Maybe I'll fuel the pickup up. It'll soon need it, snow or no snow.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1867580 said:


> The weather guessers are saying 3 to 4 this weekend.
> 
> Maybe I'll fuel the pickup up. It'll soon need it, snow or no snow.


You can drive down and fill my stuff while you're in that mode.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1867611 said:


> You can drive down and fill my stuff while you're in that mode.


Sure, leave your credit card on the dash of ******, I'll put enough in mine to get down there. Then I'll fill mine on your card for wages.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1867615 said:


> Sure, leave your credit card on the dash of ******, I'll put enough in mine to get down there. Then I'll fill mine on your card for wages.


Should I leave a step stool or ladder out so you can climb in the cab, I don't have granny boards on it........


----------



## rob_cook2001

Hahaha... Speaking of fuel I need to go buy a transfer tank today, fueled my skid, tractor and loader with cans today... NEVER AGAIN. And on a good note my loader made it through it's first two pushes!


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1867671 said:


> Hahaha... Speaking of fuel I need to go buy a transfer tank today, fueled my skid, tractor and loader with cans today... NEVER AGAIN. And on a good note my loader made it through it's first two pushes!


Better get one with some capacity, 150-200gal.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1867628 said:


> Should I leave a step stool or ladder out so you can climb in the cab, I don't have granny boards on it........


30 foooter



rob_cook2001;1867671 said:


> And on a good note my loader made it through it's first two pushes!


Thats always a good thing


----------



## rob_cook2001

Should be fine with 100gal.. 91gal will completely fill my loader, skid and tractor.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1867729 said:


> Should be fine with 100gal.. 91gal will completely fill my loader, skid and tractor.


No $h!t....... I figured the loader would be close to 75-80 by itself.


----------



## MK97

rob_cook2001;1867729 said:


> Should be fine with 100gal.. 91gal will completely fill my loader, skid and tractor.


Rob, I'll ask a friend of mine what tank he has. I can't for the life of me remember. But we use it in the oil field to fuel equipment, and it's worked for years in some conditions Colorado would cry about. :laughing:


----------



## rob_cook2001

Thankyou! 
Ya David, I was pretty shocked myself. And on these light pushes it's only using 3gal an hour.


----------



## BUFF

Who thinks we'll get some snow tomorrow????


----------



## MK97

I want to say we'll get snow, but seeing as I have the new plow on the diesel, almost guarantees no snow.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1869178 said:


> I want to say we'll get snow, but seeing as I have the new plow on the diesel, almost guarantees no snow.


Way to go Kyle........


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1869183 said:


> Way to go Kyle........


Hey I try...

Not all sunshine, a certain someone apparently bent and welded the sides of the plow. So the main cutting edge needs to be worn down a bit before the sides will touch. That or I cut the welds, heat it up and beat the hell out of it.


----------



## MK97

Coming down pretty good here. Probably 1/4" in the last hour


----------



## BUFF

Just started up about 15min ago, I can't believe the no talent weather @$$ clowns actually got it right...........:laughing:


----------



## rob_cook2001

Going out to hook up the plow and head to Greeley.


----------



## MK97

Supposedly this will only last until about 17:00 tonight. Went to check on a few accounts and not much accumulation just yet. However everyone has dropped into their "drive 5MPH to annoy me" mode. 

Then there was the old women driving the wrong way down Mulberry...


----------



## BUFF

I'm staying put till about 3-4pm, no need to go out earlier it's be a waste of time/fuel.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1869592 said:


> I'm staying put till about 3-4pm, no need to go out earlier it's be a waste of time/fuel.


Admit it, you're lazy. Thumbs Up

Trying to remember, I think I'm up to 4 nights of interrupted sleep already. Only 2 of which required work.

Going to be a long, long winter.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1869598 said:


> Admit it, you're lazy. Thumbs Up


I'm conserving energy resources......... plus making Green Chile.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1869602 said:


> I'm conserving energy resources......... plus making Green Chile.


Sounds ideal for this type of weather...so how much to get some delivered?


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1869626 said:


> Sounds ideal for this type of weather...so how much to get some delivered?


$1,000,000.00 in small unmarked bills....... Lol


----------



## MK97

So no third party, out of state, bad checks? lol


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1869683 said:


> So no third party, out of state, bad checks? lol


Uhmmmm yeah!!!


----------



## MK97

Well damn...guess I'll stick to the shredded pork tonight.

Looks like I'll maybe make a couple clean up passes later tonight. This "storm" hasn't dropped much up here, just flurries off and on all day. I knew putting the plow on would cause this...


----------



## BUFF

Huh.... There's a solid 3" at my place and still coming down pretty good.
According to Radar I'm in the middle of the cell. I'm debating just hitting my resi's this afternoon and do my commercial (industrial buildings) property's / Church in the morning after the storm has moved out.


----------



## MK97

You may be right in the center of it...I'm in the "make no money" zone, lol.

Just water on the trucks since I got back at about 10.


----------



## BUFF

Got a solid 4" and close to 5" in places and still snowing. Radar is showing I'm on the north end of the cell. Just did my resi's since everything else is closed over the weekend and I'm hoping my commercial stuff and church ( all south of me) will hit the next price bracket by the time the snow heads out.
Got my boy a 36" Snow Plow Shovel to run, he's turning out to be a pretty good hand.


----------



## rob_cook2001

That's great you got some snow David.. we got 1 1/2 in Thornton and about the same in Greeley.. enough to work a little.


----------



## ByDesign

Got both trucks running should be a good night. Newish driver on the big truck & plow...should do just fine though.


----------



## MK97

Barely got an inch, but that was enough to do a little cleanup. Think I cleared more snow from my own driveway since I didn't feel like shoveling, lol.


----------



## BUFF

I'm down south Niwot/Gunnbarrel area and they got maybe 1.5" at the church I do, stopped for breakfast and will check out my commercial stuff after we load up on grub....


----------



## BUFF

BUFF;1870412 said:


> I'm down south Niwot/Gunnbarrel area and they got maybe 1.5" at the church I do, stopped for breakfast and will check out my commercial stuff after we load up on grub....


Only had to do walks at my commercial stuff, hit a end of storm resi's and then plowed my place with the ATV.
Now time for some Green Chile......


----------



## ByDesign

Anyone running wings on a 9'2" VXT steel? Wondering how moving a plow that big around town would work. We are subbing for someone who is really pushing us to put them on this plow and im just not sold for $800 bucks. Any real world experience or pics would help. Truck is an 02 F-350 Cab & chassis.


----------



## BPS#1

ByDesign;1871454 said:


> Anyone running wings on a 9'2" VXT steel? Wondering how moving a plow that big around town would work. We are subbing for someone who is really pushing us to put them on this plow and im just not sold for $800 bucks. Any real world experience or pics would help. Truck is an 02 F-350 Cab & chassis.


I've got em ordered for my Hiniker. 
Not for $800 tho.
Hiniker's are 1 pin install/removal.

I see a guy around town that has wings on his boss v. 
Not sure of the size but the tips are barely off the ground on flat/level asphalt. Chev 3500


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1871454 said:


> Anyone running wings on a 9'2" VXT steel? Wondering how moving a plow that big around town would work. We are subbing for someone who is really pushing us to put them on this plow and im just not sold for $800 bucks. Any real world experience or pics would help. Truck is an 02 F-350 Cab & chassis.


I'm running them on a 8.2 and they are worth the money (I paid $680.00). I ran my plow without them for 2 storms while waiting for them to be delivered, you can move so much more with them. I can speak as far as running them on a 9.2 in town but I don't see how another 6" per side would make a huge difference. 
Rob Cook has a set on his 9.2DXT, he may have a different opinion.


----------



## rob_cook2001

They are not that bad to drive around. If I a going far I pull them and throw them in the bed.. let me try to post a few pics... I hope they are paying well if they want you to install wings.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I can't figure out how to post pics from my phone...


----------



## BPS#1

rob_cook2001;1871743 said:


> I can't figure out how to post pics from my phone...


This forum needs the tapatalk app in a bad way!


----------



## rob_cook2001

You aren't joking!


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1871748 said:


> This forum needs the tapatalk app in a bad way!


Read the 4th post http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=158149 , here's the link to TinyPic http://tinypic.com./


----------



## rob_cook2001

Testing


----------



## rob_cook2001

It works! Thankyou David!!


----------



## ByDesign

Thanx Guys, I found some wings for closer to $600, but still...

Where are you guys picking up your light bars/strobes? I have been meaning to outfit the red truck, but never got around to it. Have a few hours to kill before my next meeting and wouldnt mind ordering some things.

Thanx


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1873084 said:


> Thanx Guys, I found some wings for closer to $600, but still...
> 
> Where are you guys picking up your light bars/strobes? I have been meaning to outfit the red truck, but never got around to it. Have a few hours to kill before my next meeting and wouldnt mind ordering some things.
> 
> Thanx


I run a simple yellow strobe, don't see a need for some zippy high dollar light show producing light bar........
But if you really want to order something...... I'll take a Barrett Model 99, .50.....:salute:


----------



## ByDesign

BUFF;1873091 said:


> I run a simple yellow strobe, don't see a need for some zippy high dollar light show producing light bar........
> But if you really want to order something...... I'll take a Barrett Model 99, .50.....:salute:


Ohhh David...you'll have to swing by some time for some BBQ and a quick look at the collection. Lets hope for a good snow year with bonuses and the collection may increase!!

Just trying to keep this driver as visible as possible. His route goes thru some apt complexes and we know how they can be!!


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1873112 said:


> Ohhh David...you'll have to swing by some time for some BBQ and a quick look at the collection. Lets hope for a good snow year with bonuses and the collection may increase!!
> 
> Just trying to keep this driver as visible as possible. His route goes thru some apt complexes and we know how they can be!!


I do like BBQ.........
This will more than likely be my next toy that goes bang...................
https://ambushfirearms.com/shop/rifles/ambush-6-8-spcii.html
It'll be good for squealer hunting and in scrub.

Don't count on lights keeping your driver from being T-Boned, people are idiots.


----------



## ByDesign

BUFF;1873142 said:


> I do like BBQ.........
> This will more than likely be my next toy that goes bang...................
> https://ambushfirearms.com/shop/rifles/ambush-6-8-spcii.html
> It'll be good for squealer hunting and in scrub.
> 
> Don't count on lights keeping your driver from being T-Boned, people are idiots.


That was almost my last build...but decided on another 5.56 instead. Took a trip to a supplier today and ended up walking out with a set of wings and slim led light bar for the truck.

I don't think it will stop it from happening, but at east make me look better in the mind of the insurance companies...as if a giant red truck with a giant red plow and a noisy diesel motor doesn't make me noticeable enough.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1873091 said:


> I run a simple yellow strobe, don't see a need for some zippy high dollar light show producing light bar





ByDesign;1873112 said:


> Just trying to keep this driver as visible as possible. His route goes thru some apt complexes and we know how they can be!!





BUFF;1873142 said:


> Don't count on lights keeping your driver from being T-Boned, people are idiots.





ByDesign;1873302 said:


> I don't think it will stop it from happening, but at east make me look better in the mind of the insurance companies...as if a giant red truck with a giant red plow and a noisy diesel motor doesn't make me noticeable enough.


Some thing like this is what I've got. Its pretty bright.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/110-Watts-M...Parts_Accessories&hash=item5d5004a521&vxp=mtr

No kidding they are idiots. Apartments I plow with a big wide plow, orange truck, bright flashing amber.......... 
they get in all kinds of my way. Its like they are attracted to the party lights.


----------



## BPS#1

Meanwhile in southeast WY we have no snow/no income. 

In western NY thanks to lake effect they are accumulating foot after foot of snow. 
I've heard estimates as high as 7' by the time the current storm moves out.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1873389 said:


> Meanwhile in southeast WY we have no snow/no income.
> 
> In western NY thanks to lake effect they are accumulating foot after foot of snow.
> I've heard estimates as high as 7' by the time the current storm moves out.


Nothing but clear and seasonal temps for a week from what I'm seeing.

I really like snow but there's a limit and 7' in a couple days exceeds it....


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1873420 said:


> Nothing but clear and seasonal temps for a week from what I'm seeing.
> 
> I really like snow but there's a limit and 7' in a couple days exceeds it....


No kidding, I can't imagine trying to deal with a 2' storm. 
I know we'd be plowing with the storm but from I'm hearing the accumulation rates at times were several inches an hr.
You can't keep up with that when you have lots of properties.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1873501 said:


> No kidding, I can't imagine trying to deal with a 2' storm.
> I know we'd be plowing with the storm but from I'm hearing the accumulation rates at times were several inches an hr.
> You can't keep up with that when you have lots of properties.


You prioritize based on importance given the conditions much like municipality's do.


----------



## fairrpe86

ByDesign, we run wings on a few of our 9'2's. No complaints from drivers, wind wide but they get their job done. Also where did you get your quote for wings?


----------



## rob_cook2001

On a storm like that you just keep a small area clear.. then bring in loaders and dump trucks. It would SUCK!


----------



## BPS#1

rob_cook2001;1873564 said:


> On a storm like that you just keep a small area clear.. then bring in loaders and dump trucks. It would SUCK!


That would suck big time, and thats what I figured you'd do. Keep access even if it wasn't the entire parking lot and then clean up after.

The media types are as inept as the weather guessers it looks like. I'm seeing storm amounts all over the place. 
3', 4', 5', 76''.................. Maybe that depends on their location. 
One report that said because of the banding from the lake accumulation went from 3'' to 50'' in only 8 miles.


----------



## BPS#1

Pics

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.930723396957349.1073741849.253013624728333&type=1

http://globalnews.ca/news/1680475/i...historic-snowstorm-blankets-upstate-new-york/


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;1871748 said:


> This forum needs the tapatalk app in a bad way!


BPS. Are you in cheyenne?


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;1880647 said:


> BPS. Are you in cheyenne?


Yup.........


----------



## BPS#1

Yesterday afternoon we had some squalls move thru. The snow fall rates are impressive....for 10 mins. 
Ended up with mostly ice out of it. 
Looks like we could see a little more this afternoon into Wed morning


----------



## BUFF

Just few flurries and wind down my way, the flurries probably blew in from the divide......


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;1880679 said:


> Yesterday afternoon we had some squalls move thru. The snow fall rates are impressive....for 10 mins.
> Ended up with mostly ice out of it.
> Looks like we could see a little more this afternoon into Wed morning


I had to plow 2 of my accounts yesterday haha. Then on the other side of town it was like it didn't even snow


----------



## MK97

Reports are all over the place about possible snow tonight. One site says 2", another trace, another 50/50 of snow. Debating if I should hook up the plow now or just wait and see.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1881203 said:


> Reports are all over the place about possible snow tonight. One site says 2", another trace, another 50/50 of snow. Debating if I should hook up the plow now or just wait and see.


We are some where in the 0.0" to 5" range.

Update tomorrow at 10.


----------



## BUFF

It can't snow.......... We have a holiday coming up.


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;1881218 said:


> It can't snow.......... We have a holiday coming up.


Sooo we get time and a half pay right?


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1881218 said:


> It can't snow.......... We have a holiday coming up.


I plowed last year on christmas day, I don't give a rats fuzzy south side what day it is. Trucking for 7 years taught me that. 
Show me the benjamins.


----------



## BPS#1

These dorks are really going out on a limb and living dangerously in their forecast.

What idiot cuts it down to the tenth of an inch forecast?

http://www.kgwn.tv/weather/headlines/Snowfall-Forecast-281242111.html


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;1881222 said:


> Sooo we get time and a half pay right?


Last I knew as owners we're entitled to minimum wage after we've paid all expenses/taxes........



BPS#1;1881227 said:


> I plowed last year on christmas day, I don't give a rats fuzzy south side what day it is. Trucking for 7 years taught me that.
> Show me the benjamins.


I prefer plowing/working on holidays, less people out and it's a great excuse not to go to Lander.........



BPS#1;1881238 said:


> These dorks are really going out on a limb and living dangerously in their forecast.
> 
> What idiot cuts it down to the tenth of an inch forecast?
> 
> http://www.kgwn.tv/weather/headlines/Snowfall-Forecast-281242111.html


The link has a email address to the idiot, you should let him know about predicting snow by the 10th of an inch......


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1881271 said:


> Last I knew as owners we're entitled to minimum wage after we've paid all expenses/taxes........
> 
> I prefer plowing/working on holidays, less people out and it's a great excuse not to go to Lander.........
> 
> The link has a email address to the idiot, you should let him know about predicting snow by the 10th of an inch......


Correct on the min wage, come on I thought you loved hanging with the outlaws.

He probably isn't smart enough to realize what I would be tryin to say to him.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1881283 said:


> Correct on the min wage, come on I thought you loved hanging with the outlaws.
> 
> He probably isn't smart enough to realize what I would be tryin to say to him.


Lets see............ The father in law has no balls and the monster in-law in bat $h!t crazy. Out of the two I'll take the monster in-law at least she's got some personality......


----------



## BRL1

Hahaha minimum wage? I haven't even been paid yet for snow removal. Still trying to get my equipment/ materia/ repair/ emergency fund built up.


----------



## BPS#1

BPS#1;1881208 said:


> We are some where in the 0.0" to 5" range.
> 
> Update tomorrow at 10.


We've already gone past the 0.0" part.
Just might turn into the biggest snow fall of the season yet.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1881502 said:


> We've already gone past the 0.0" part.
> Just might turn into the biggest snow fall of the season yet.


Your fable is waaaaaay different than mine......


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1881522 said:


> Your fable is waaaaaay different than mine......


And yours is far more different than mine. Not even giving accumulation predictions on WU, just blowing snow. Oceanic is calling for 0.05".

One company I am subbing for, swears by weatherbug...yeah they don't match any other sites. Only one calling more multiple storms and over 3".


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1881596 said:


> And yours is far more different than mine. Not even giving accumulation predictions on WU, just blowing snow. Oceanic is calling for 0.05".
> 
> One company I am subbing for, swears by weatherbug...yeah they don't match any other sites. Only one calling more multiple storms and over 3".


WB is saying 3" for me too and nothing south. 
If I get 3" of snow tonight I'll be nice to short bus for an hour.......:laughing:


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1881610 said:


> WB is saying 3" for me too and nothing south.
> If I get 3" of snow tonight I'll be nice to short bus for an hour.......:laughing:


COME ON 3"!!! :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1881620 said:


> COME ON 3"!!! :laughing:


Ba ha ha........:laughing:


----------



## BRL1

Already plowing up here


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;1881664 said:


> Already plowing up here


So where is up here?


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;1881666 said:


> So where is up here?


Cheyenne, wy


----------



## MK97

Snowing here...well it's falling and melting, guess that counts.


----------



## MK97

Calling for less than an inch now, even their amazing weatherbug is saying it. Standing outside, I see snow, but it melts before it hits my hand. 

Think it's my fault since I hooked onto the plow about 2 hours ago, if I didn't we'd be under a foot of snow by now, lol.


----------



## BRL1

MK97;1881745 said:


> Calling for less than an inch now, even their amazing weatherbug is saying it. Standing outside, I see snow, but it melts before it hits my hand.
> 
> Think it's my fault since I hooked onto the plow about 2 hours ago, if I didn't we'd be under a foot of snow by now, lol.


 And yet this is supposed to be the worst winter in a decade? I can't depend on the weather forcast at all last week it wasn't even supposed to rain let alone snow and we got 2in out of nowhere.


----------



## MK97

BRL1;1881747 said:


> And yet this is supposed to be the worst winter in a decade? I can't depend on the weather forcast at all last week it wasn't even supposed to rain let alone snow and we got 2in out of nowhere.


Aye, I added a second truck this year just in case it was somewhat accurate so I can start growing the business. So far was able to train the new guy a few hours our first storm, and that's only because everyone was all amped up to finally work. :laughing:


----------



## BRL1

MK97;1881751 said:


> Aye, I added a second truck this year just in case it was somewhat accurate so I can start growing the business. So far was able to train the new guy a few hours our first storm, and that's only because everyone was all amped up to finally work. :laughing:


Well hopefully for you you'll be able to make it work! I just bought a new plow and spreader and misc equipment


----------



## BRL1

And speaking of the forecasters what are some good mobile apps you guys use to predict snow fall amounts and when? I have some that I like


----------



## MK97

BRL1;1881753 said:


> Well hopefully for you you'll be able to make it work! I just bought a new plow and spreader and misc equipment


I'm hoping too, fortunately I only need a couple more events this year for everything to be paid and can switch the mindset to it now producing money. 


BRL1;1881754 said:


> And speaking of the forecasters what are some good mobile apps you guys use to predict snow fall amounts and when? I have some that I like


Care to share with the rest of the class? lol

I have accuweather and weather underground on my phone. Then I always keep oceanic and weather.com open in my browser.


----------



## BRL1

MK97;1881756 said:


> I'm hoping too, fortunately I only need a couple more events this year for everything to be paid and can switch the mindset to it now producing money.
> 
> Care to share with the rest of the class? lol
> 
> I have accuweather and weather underground on my phone. Then I always keep oceanic and weather.com open in my browser.


I have weather bug. It seems to be kinda correct 60% of the time Everytime and the one I really like is the NOAA snow forecast. It tells you how much when and where so it's nice if your in a big town or where you may get snow some places and not others. And then some others but they all say different crap. The only one I trust is the NOAA app


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1881620 said:


> COME ON 3"!!! :laughing:


Didn't hit 3"........xysport


----------



## MK97

Who got buried under snow, cause I sure as hell didn't. All those predictions and didn't even get trace on grass. 

I was rooting for 3 Dave, but I guess short round just has to keep putting up with your current disposition, lol.


----------



## BRL1

*I got some*

Not really alot but still


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;1882492 said:


> Not really alot but still


Sooooo it was snowing sideways........


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1882500 said:


> Sooooo it was snowing sideways........


Well you know those Wyoming folk are kind of crooked...lol


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;1882500 said:


> Sooooo it was snowing sideways........





MK97;1882501 said:


> Well you know those Wyoming folk are kind of crooked...lol


No no no no just no cant you guys see thats how good i am at stacking 
An it always usually snows sideways up here


----------



## MK97

BRL1;1882517 said:


> No no no no just no cant you guys see thats how good i am at stacking
> An it always usually snows sideways up here


I spend a good amount of time in Wyoming (typically Rock Springs area) and I swear the second I cross the border the wind instantly hits 40MPH to start then usually climbs into the 50's-60's.. Driven in many storms down I-80 and feel the truck getting pushed, at 9000lb it can be a bit sketchy at times.


----------



## BRL1

MK97;1882519 said:


> I spend a good amount of time in Wyoming (typically Rock Springs area) and I swear the second I cross the border the wind instantly hits 40MPH to start then usually climbs into the 50's-60's.. Driven in many storms down I-80 and feel the truck getting pushed, at 9000lb it can be a bit sketchy at times.


The winds along that I-80 corridor can get nasty! I know how you feel


----------



## MK97

It's gotten interesting at times for sure. Got trapped in Laramie once for 9 hours too.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1882519 said:


> I spend a good amount of time in Wyoming (typically Rock Springs area)


 Cruising Sheep Camps...........


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1882623 said:


> Cruising Sheep Camps...........


I wouldn't if they weren't dressed so provocative...


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1882625 said:


> I wouldn't if they weren't dressed so provocative...


Some can be real lookers.....


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1882632 said:


> Some can be real lookers.....


Don't forget their baaaa cat calls...


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1882651 said:


> Don't forget their baaaa cat calls...


Ok dude you starting to freak me out.............


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1882660 said:


> Ok dude you starting to freak me out.............


Hey you started it, lets get back to making fun of our northern folk...:laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

BPS#1;1881502 said:


> We've already gone past the 0.0" part.
> Just might turn into the biggest snow fall of the season yet.





BUFF;1881522 said:


> Your fable is waaaaaay different than mine......


I TOLD YOU SO, at some where over 2'' but under 3'' last nights "storm" turned into our biggest "storm" of the 2014/2015 season to date.



MK97;1882519 said:


> I spend a good amount of time in Wyoming (typically Rock Springs area) and I swear the second I cross the border the wind instantly hits 40MPH to start then usually climbs into the 50's-60's.. Driven in many storms down I-80 and feel the truck getting pushed, at 9000lb it can be a bit sketchy at times.


Tuesday morning the head wind was so strong that at only 55 MPH my plow in V was pushing up into the stack position while driving.
Screw that xxxx


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1882623 said:


> Cruising Sheep Camps...........





MK97;1882625 said:


> I wouldn't if they weren't dressed so provocative...





BUFF;1882632 said:


> Some can be real lookers.....





MK97;1882651 said:


> Don't forget their baaaa cat calls...


Kyle own up to it, you are actually a Montana cowboy


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1882660 said:


> Ok dude you starting to freak me out.............


You probably know guys like him from your visits to Lander.

:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

Kyle were you making new friends today on the carrying question thread? :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1882814 said:


> You probably know guys like him from your visits to Lander.
> 
> :laughing: :laughing:


Yes I've probably inadvertently met a few without knowing it....... What happens in camp stays in camp.Thumbs Up


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;1882846 said:


> Kyle were you making new friends today on the carrying question thread? :laughing:


That was hillarous lol 
I don't know why it was such a big deal if you don't like the thread just leave.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;1882947 said:


> That was hillarous lol
> I don't know why it was such a big deal if you don't like the thread just leave.


It's the water supply and over population........


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1882846 said:


> Kyle were you making new friends today on the carrying question thread? :laughing:


What can I say, I'm a people person. I got one more reply I may make that will be hilarious.



BRL1;1882947 said:


> That was hillarous lol
> I don't know why it was such a big deal if you don't like the thread just leave


I think he's a gun hater in the closet the way he structures his replies.


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;1882973 said:


> It's the water supply and over population........


Haha yep. I'm waiting for this next post


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;1882846 said:


> Kyle were you making new friends today on the carrying question thread? :laughing:


Were you at Kum and go this morning around 4ish?


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;1883171 said:


> Were you at Kum and go this morning around 4ish?


Wasn't me.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1882997 said:


> What can I say, I'm a people person. I got one more reply I may make that will be hilarious.
> 
> I think he's a gun hater in the closet the way he structures his replies.





BUFF;1882973 said:


> It's the water supply and over population........


I better go look.

Agree with both of ya.


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;1883686 said:


> Wasn't me.


There is a same color plow truck ext cab an all in town. 
How do you like that hiniker


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;1883714 said:


> There is a same color plow truck ext cab an all in town.
> How do you like that hiniker


I think I saw him. Seems like every time it snows there are new plow rigs coming out of the wood work. 
Its nuts

So far so good, haven't had enough snow to really check it out yet. 
I sold my 9' scoop to Kyle, it earned its keep.
Never gave me any problems.

Where do you gotta go for a Boss dealer? I didn't know there was one in Cheyenne


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;1884027 said:


> I think I saw him. Seems like every time it snows there are new plow rigs coming out of the wood work.
> Its nuts
> 
> So far so good, haven't had enough snow to really check it out yet.
> I sold my 9' scoop to Kyle, it earned its keep.
> Never gave me any problems.
> 
> Where do you gotta go for a Boss dealer? I didn't know there was one in Cheyenne


Yea I seen probably about 3-4 new Plow rigs in town so far. Fly by night under cutters. And there isn't a boss dealer in cheyenne I had to go down to mac equipment in Loveland. That's where I buy all my equipment Bout 45 min with good weather and traffic. I didn't get a good vibe from the hiniker dealer here in town they have screwed me on other stuff before.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;1884048 said:


> Yea I seen probably about 3-4 new Plow rigs in town so far. Fly by night under cutters. And there isn't a boss dealer in cheyenne I had to go down to mac equipment in Loveland. That's where I buy all my equipment Bout 45 min with good weather and traffic. I didn't get a good vibe from the hiniker dealer here in town they have screwed me on other stuff before.


I got my DXT from Mac last fall, I would go through the install with a fine tooth comb if I were you. They pucked up royally on mine, I made sure they knew was pissed and disappointed.
It all started the first day I was plowing and one of the pins that holds the "A" frame to the head gear fell out and they plow was held on by the other pin and cylinder. A 5/16" bolt and nyloc nut are used rather than a cotter pin, the nut wasn't tightened up, then the bolt fell out and then eventually the pin did too.
Here's the list I gave them.


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;1884048 said:


> Yea I seen probably about 3-4 new Plow rigs in town so far. Fly by night under cutters. And there isn't a boss dealer in cheyenne I had to go down to mac equipment in Loveland. That's where I buy all my equipment Bout 45 min with good weather and traffic. I didn't get a good vibe from the hiniker dealer here in town they have screwed me on other stuff before.


Yeah I don't use him for any thing other than a part I got to have right now.
If it can wait........ I either go to Fort Collins or mail order.


----------



## BRL1

Wow that's All pretty serious stuff as well. Seems like they did a really good job on my install. 

Bps sorry I can't multi quote on my phone but what price did they quote you on your hiniker v just wondering


----------



## BPS#1

If I remember right the plow itself was $5800.

Mount, install, wings and tax pushed it up to $7500


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;1884110 said:


> If I remember right the plow itself was $5800.
> 
> Mount, install, wings and tax pushed it up to $7500


Yea that's about what I paid for my boss. Came out to around $10000 with the spreader installed and a couple shovels and earth way spreader


----------



## BUFF

Today sure is a turn from yesterday....... I hit 71* yesterday, this morning @ 6am had 52*, @10am it's 22*, with flurries. Mother Nature sure is one crazy bi-polar b!tch......:laughing::laughing:


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1886283 said:


> Today sure is a turn from yesterday....... I hit 71* yesterday, this morning @ 6am had 52*, @10am it's 22*, with flurries. Mother Nature sure is one crazy bi-polar b!tch......:laughing::laughing:


I've always said the weather is just as bipolar as the people here. Being an out of stater as well, I'm sure you can appreciate this. :laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1886283 said:


> Today sure is a turn from yesterday....... I hit 71* yesterday, this morning @ 6am had 52*, @10am it's 22*, with flurries. Mother Nature sure is one crazy bi-polar b!tch......:laughing::laughing:


60 degrees with 30 mph sustained winds, gusting higher.

Today its 17 degrees. Freezing fog and flurries.

Tonight's forecast is "a few inches along the 80 corridor"

Lol, WTF kind of forecast is that


----------



## BPS#1

Baawaahaahaa, just had a guy come by the Christmas tree lot. He claimed he had just heard a 6 to 10 inch forecast on the radio for here tonight. 

He may have heard that but I HIGHLY doubt it was for Cheyenne tonight


----------



## MK97

The things people "hear" are hilarious. I've heard a bunch of predictions from people that are usually 3-4x the forecasted and resulting snow. Always curious where they got this secret intel.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1886531 said:


> Baawaahaahaa, just had a guy come by the Christmas tree lot. He claimed he had just heard a 6 to 10 inch forecast on the radio for here tonight.
> 
> He may have heard that but I HIGHLY doubt it was for Cheyenne tonight


Are you dressed up like a Elf in hopes of boosting sales........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1886633 said:


> Are you dressed up like a Elf in hopes of boosting sales........


Nice, lmao.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1886549 said:


> The things people "hear" are hilarious. I've heard a bunch of predictions from people that are usually 3-4x the forecasted and resulting snow. Always curious where they got this secret intel.


Where my customers are there was the smallest of dustings. So small that my 0 tolerance accounts don't need to be done.

North and west sides may have gotten more


----------



## BUFF

Got up @ 2a to see about the same and clear sky's.


----------



## BPS#1

These guys say Magpul will open in Cheyenne next month.

http://www.wyomingnews.com/articles/2014/12/02/news/19local_12-02-14.txt#.VH3hP8mKWpQ

I wonder if they are as accurate as weather guessers.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1888506 said:


> These guys say Magpul will open in Cheyenne next month.
> 
> http://www.wyomingnews.com/articles/2014/12/02/news/19local_12-02-14.txt#.VH3hP8mKWpQ
> 
> I wonder if they are as accurate as weather guessers.


The Longmont paper had a similar thing in it last week.


----------



## jpell

46 degrees this morning in Fort Collins when I woke up. Where is this terrible winter people keep telling me about?


----------



## BUFF

jpell;1888622 said:


> 46 degrees this morning in Fort Collins when I woke up. Where is this terrible winter people keep telling me about?


It's in the mail.......


----------



## jpell

BUFF;1888653 said:


> It's in the mail.......


thats good, ill just go stand by the mail boxes and wait for it to arrive


----------



## Mark Oomkes

A balmy 14* here this AM. 

It was kinda nice until the wind picked up again. 

I sure do acclimate to cold weather faster than I do hot weather.


----------



## jpell

I prefer the cold over the heat, may be the extra pounds I have acquired over the last few years, but its always easier to add layers.


----------



## MK97

Other than tomorrow which will be around 40*, we have a week of 50*+ temps. Again, I think this is my fault since I blew a bunch of money on a second plow truck this year...

Jpell, was wondering when you would resurface. Us FOCO guys need to stick together, lol.


----------



## jpell

I'm not going anywhere. Just havent had much to say lately. Been busy with coaching and life.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1889373 said:


> Other than tomorrow which will be around 40*, we have a week of 50*+ temps. Again, I think this is my fault since I blew a bunch of money on a second plow truck this year...
> 
> Jpell, was wondering when you would resurface. Us FOCO guys need to stick together, lol.


Since you're the peckerwood that's killing our season you get to buy us lunch.Thumbs Up


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1889398 said:


> Since you're the peckerwood that's killing our season you get to buy us lunch.Thumbs Up


I did last time. I'll have to sell a truck to feed you bastards again. :laughing:

J- what do you coach?


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1889400 said:


> I did last time. I'll have to sell a truck to feed you bastards again. :laughing:


Sucks to be you........ok I'll buy but we're going to Bruces Bar to have Rocky Mtn Oysters.Thumbs Up


----------



## jpell

lunch? on mk? i'm in. lol.

I coach football for Windsor High School. I was the C team head coach and offensive coordinator this last season. The three previous seasons I coached at Fossil Ridge


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1889411 said:


> Sucks to be you........ok I'll buy but we're going to Bruces Bar to have Rocky Mtn Oysters.Thumbs Up


I'm in, but I wont be doing the oysters. Tried once, not a fan.



jpell;1889412 said:


> lunch? on mk? i'm in. lol.
> 
> I coach football for Windsor High School. I was the C team head coach and offensive coordinator this last season. The three previous seasons I coached at Fossil Ridge


If you weren't in hiding, could have met up with us last month. 

That's cool you coach, I don't think I'd have the patience. Exactly why I hated always being a trainer at previous jobs.


----------



## BUFF

jpell;1889412 said:


> lunch? on mk? i'm in. lol.
> 
> I coach football for Windsor High School. I was the C team head coach and offensive coordinator this last season. The three previous seasons I coached at Fossil Ridge


Neighbors kid use to coach in Ault


----------



## jpell

MK97;1889418 said:


> I'm in, but I wont be doing the oysters. Tried once, not a fan.
> 
> If you weren't in hiding, could have met up with us last month.
> 
> That's cool you coach, I don't think I'd have the patience. Exactly why I hated always being a trainer at previous jobs.


Damn. Next time. It definitely takes patience. 9 and 1 freshman season makes it worth it. So does a varsity playoff run.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1889418 said:


> I'm in, but I wont be doing the oysters. Tried once, not a fan.


They taste like Chicken........
If it ever friggin snows again I need to get a skid of melt from short runs brother or JDL and need to pick up some ammo from US Liberty for stocking stuffers.


----------



## jpell

I went to high school with the owner of liberty arms. David is a good dude. If you're ever up this way let me know.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1889427 said:


> They taste like Chicken........
> If it ever friggin snows again I need to get a skid of melt from short runs brother or JDL and need to pick up some ammo from US Liberty for stocking stuffers.


I've tried a lot of things that "taste like chicken"... my chicken must be way different than what you guys eat,

Liberty has had a tempting deal on a M&P AR I've been considering. Need business to pick up to justify buying a Scar.


----------



## BUFF

jpell;1889431 said:


> I went to high school with the owner of liberty arms. David is a good dude. If you're ever up this way let me know.


He's the semi-tall kid right?

I'll take you up on a networking opportunity.....


----------



## MK97

Networking is never a bad thing. Speaking of which I'm down to only a few hundred rounds of 45. Might need to make a trip


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1889443 said:


> Networking is never a bad thing. Speaking of which I'm down to only a few hundred rounds of 45. Might need to make a trip


Never go below 1000rds for each caliber, you just never know when $h!t will get weird...


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1889451 said:


> Never go below 1000rds for each caliber, you just never know when $h!t will get weird...


Agreed, which is why I take a periodic count. Sitting at a hair over 800 after the last range trip. Keep a few hundred in the truck and then the house. Always funny the looks I get once someone sitting in the back sees an ammo can and hear it rattle. :laughing:


----------



## rob_cook2001

I am ALWAYS up for a trip to Bruce's bar!! Come to think of it I know a waitress there... Lets go David.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1889454 said:


> Agreed, which is why I take a periodic count. Sitting at a hair over 800 after the last range trip. Keep a few hundred in the truck and then the house. Always funny the looks I get once someone sitting in the back sees an ammo can and hear it rattle. :laughing:


No worst than having loaded Magpul mags in the map pockets.........


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1889427 said:


> They taste like Chicken........
> If it ever friggin snows again I need to get a skid of melt from short runs brother or JDL.


Dave's got some stuff called "ice slicer" I've been testing. So far so good. 
His old stock ice melt doesn't flow thru a spreader worth a darn


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1889482 said:


> Dave's got some stuff called "ice slicer" I've been testing. So far so good.
> His old stock ice melt doesn't flow thru a spreader worth a darn


Does it have a red/sandstone color?
www.iceslicer.com


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1889488 said:


> Does it have a red/sandstone color?
> www.iceslicer.com


Yeah, supposed to be some super duper natural stuff.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1889489 said:


> Yeah, supposed to be some super duper natural stuff.


If it's the same stuff that's in the link I gave you I thought is only came in bulk, how much a bag.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1889493 said:


> If it's the same stuff that's in the link I gave you I thought is only came in bulk, how much a bag.


Same as Sno Plow. 
I'll look on the bag tomorrow for a link


----------



## MK97

rob_cook2001;1889466 said:


> I am ALWAYS up for a trip to Bruce's bar!! Come to think of it I know a waitress there... Lets go David.


Don't talk like you'll show, you still haven't even called me back.  :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1889466 said:


> I am ALWAYS up for a trip to Bruce's bar!! Come to think of it I know a waitress there... Lets go David.


I can be convinced to go on any day it's all you can eat.


----------



## bsuds

BPS#1;1889482 said:


> Dave's got some stuff called "ice slicer" I've been testing. So far so good.
> His old stock ice melt doesn't flow thru a spreader worth a darn


If your are talking about the purple "ice slicer" I have been using it for a couple years. It holds off snow for a good bit of time. Pioneer carries it. Call before you stop in to confirm inventory. I think they raised their prices to around $9 per bag. If you can find it for a good price I would buy it up.


----------



## jpell

hey I already made a new thread under the blizzard section, but figured I'd ask my Colorado buddies as well.

Hey guys so I dont own the plow or truck. One of my buddies who also is in the snow removal industry is having issues and I am trying to help him out.

The truck is a 95 Chevy 1500. Its a back up plow which is only used if another vehicle goes down. It has a new battery and a newer alternator. The problem we are having is if the plow stays connected the truck is completely dead the next morning.

If the plugs are left connected from the plow to the truck can this kill the battery over night? Has anyone else had this issue? Also can the plow controller being connected lead to the battery draining? Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks guys


----------



## BUFF

jpell;1890188 said:


> hey I already made a new thread under the blizzard section, but figured I'd ask my Colorado buddies as well.
> 
> Hey guys so I dont own the plow or truck. One of my buddies who also is in the snow removal industry is having issues and I am trying to help him out.
> 
> The truck is a 95 Chevy 1500. Its a back up plow which is only used if another vehicle goes down. It has a new battery and a newer alternator. The problem we are having is if the plow stays connected the truck is completely dead the next morning.
> 
> If the plugs are left connected from the plow to the truck can this kill the battery over night? Has anyone else had this issue? Also can the plow controller being connected lead to the battery draining? Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks guys


My gut feel leads me to say it's a ground issue on the plow side and a solenoid wiring issue. The main power leads for the pump should go from the battery to a solenoid then to the leads on the front of the truck. The solenoid should be activated by the ignition. 
The controller should be running through relays which get power when the ignition is turned on. 
Did he do the install, if so could he have taken some short cuts along the way?


----------



## jpell

He didn't do. They had a company install it. It's a old plow and an old truck. Just a backup. When everything was off and I moved the controller you could hear the solenoid click so apparently there is power to the controller even when the truck is completely off. Think that's enough to kill it over night?


----------



## BUFF

jpell;1890215 said:


> He didn't do. They had a company install it. It's a old plow and an old truck. Just a backup. When everything was off and I moved the controller you could hear the solenoid click so apparently there is power to the controller even when the truck is completely off. Think that's enough to kill it over night?


There should be minimal draw (only from controller light) on the battery when everything is plugged in and the controller having power. The amount of amps being pulled should be similar to powering the clock a radio or alarm system. Still think it's a ground issue on the plow side and if he had it recently installed I'd bring it back to be fixed.

FWIW it's never going to snow again this winter thanks to Kyle adding another [email protected]$$.


----------



## jpell

Hahaha. I know it's way out but 12/13 is supposed to be something according to AccuWeather but who knows. The plow was installed years ago. For now I'll just tell him to unplug plow and controller while it sits


----------



## BUFF

jpell;1890238 said:


> Hahaha. I know it's way out but 12/13 is supposed to be something according to AccuWeather but who knows. The plow was installed years ago. For now I'll just tell him to unplug plow and controller while it sits


How the hell can they predict what's going to happen 10days out when they struggle with just making it through the day........

If it drawing enough to pull the battery down over night he could have issues if he uses the plow. I'd suggest he reads a installation manual http://library.blizzardplows.com/default.asp?cat=256 since it's not going to snow until 12/13 @ 7:36.0002 pm, he'll have plenty of time to trace it down


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1890227 said:


> There should be minimal draw (only from controller light) on the battery when everything is plugged in and the controller having power. The amount of amps being pulled should be similar to powering the clock a radio or alarm system. Still think it's a ground issue on the plow side and if he had it recently installed I'd bring it back to be fixed.
> 
> FWIW it's never going to snow again this winter thanks to Kyle adding another [email protected]$$.


Maybe I should sacrifice the old truck to the snow gods...



jpell;1890238 said:


> Hahaha. I know it's way out but 12/13 is supposed to be something according to AccuWeather but who knows. The plow was installed years ago. For now I'll just tell him to unplug plow and controller while it sits


If I were your friend, I would start going to town with a multi-meter and trying to find the parasitic draw. Shouldn't take too long to find the culprit. Tell him he owes me, since I gave him this great weather to diag stuff. :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1890279 said:


> Maybe I should sacrifice the old truck to the snow gods...


Snow gods are on a cruise, that's why we have no snow silly.....


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1890279 said:


> Maybe I should sacrifice the old truck to the snow gods...
> 
> If I were your friend, I would start going to town with a multi-meter and trying to find the parasitic draw. Shouldn't take too long to find the culprit. Tell him he owes me, since I gave him this great weather to diag stuff. :laughing:


You could always BBQ it.

Explaining two truck roasts to the insurance company might be tough tho.

Maybe drive it off a cliff this time.

Thanks to who ever brought warmer weather than it was a couple weeks ago. 
Installing Christmas lights sucks enough in the teens and 20s, forget 15 below.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1890553 said:


> Maybe drive it off a cliff this time.


Because he didn't see the ewe turn.......


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1890560 said:


> Because he didn't see the ewe turn.......


I've heard it gets real lonely in Rock Springs.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1890569 said:


> I've heard it gets real lonely in Rock Springs.


and cold too, baaa baaa....... I mean burr........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1890560 said:


> Because he didn't see the ewe turn.......


That's really baaaaaahd


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1890577 said:


> and cold too, baaa baaa....... I mean burr........


Lmao 

A guy gotta do what a guy gotta do


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1890586 said:


> That's really baaaaaahd


It's the best I could do with the material I had to work with......Thumbs Up


----------



## MK97

So much wrong on this page...:laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1890601 said:


> So much wrong on this page...:laughing:


Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

Saw 4 trucks on different occasions with plows on driving around today, what do they know that the weather dorks don't?


----------



## BPS#1

Iceslicer pics.


----------



## jpell

Buff where at?


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1891621 said:


> Saw 4 trucks on different occasions with plows on driving around today, what do they know that the weather dorks don't?


Local guessers were saying today on their FB page that there is little to no chance of snow for the next 10 to 14 days.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1891622 said:


> Iceslicer pics.


That's the stuff I was talking about, you say your twin bro has it in FoCo



jpell;1891629 said:


> Buff where at?


Saw two in Longmont this am, another in Longmont around lunch time and another south of Loveland. Threw me for a loop


----------



## jpell

Was the one south of Loveland a GMC 2500 with a blizzard plow. White truck?


----------



## BUFF

jpell;1891666 said:


> Was the one south of Loveland a GMC 2500 with a blizzard plow. White truck?


Red Jeep TJ, Meyer with wings


----------



## BRL1

I took mine to the car wash today lol people look at Ya kinda weird when the weather is so nice


----------



## jpell

Ya the guy I work for and sub for was driving one around fort Collins since his duramax is in the shop. And I was driving around the Chevy. Both had plows attached. Lots of funny looks


----------



## BRL1

jpell;1891679 said:


> Ya the guy I work for and sub for was driving one around fort Collins since his duramax is in the shop. And I was driving around the Chevy. Both had plows attached. Lots of funny looks


At least people notice you and stay out of your way! That's for sure.


----------



## jpell

Very true. The ones that don't really puss me off. Seems like once a store someone thinks it's a good idea to cut me off with the plow and loaded trailer.


----------



## BRL1

jpell;1891693 said:


> Very true. The ones that don't really puss me off. Seems like once a store someone thinks it's a good idea to cut me off with the plow and loaded trailer.


Yea luckily I'm not pulling around a trailer but i couldn't even imagne the traffic down there when it snows and people are trying to get to work an hour trying to get everything opened up. No matter how many strobes you have some ****** always seems to pull out in front of you.

Last storm I avoided a huge mishap I was clearing a Walgreens here in town and had my plow in scoop mode driving through the parking lot around 7 am and some smart chick tries to take a corner around the building and do a head on with me. Luckily I was scooping my windrow to the end of the lot and the snow braced the impact. I was stopped she was skidding.


----------



## jpell

Hey what temp is that ice slicer good until? I say the bag says down to 0 but does it work below that? Just curious because we might be trying that stuff for our commercial sites up here in fort collins. Maybe ill go down and see Dave sometime in the next week or so


----------



## BUFF

jpell;1891913 said:


> Hey what temp is that ice slicer good until? I say the bag says down to 0 but does it work below that? Just curious because we might be trying that stuff for our commercial sites up here in fort collins. Maybe ill go down and see Dave sometime in the next week or so


If it is the same stuff I think it is, it's what CDOT and most municipality's around us use. http://www.iceslicer.com/ice-slicer-road-salt/ 
If so I wouldn't use it on any walks for fear of it tracking and possibly damaging vegetation. 
If cost per bag is similar to Snow Plow http://www.morgro.com/SNO-PLOW and performance is less or equal I don't see any advantage of using "2" different bagged products.


----------



## BRL1

HEY i wanted to let yall down there know there are some real nice lookin skid loaders at the richie bros auction. most are deers but they all look preety nice and low hours.


----------



## jpell

I wish that was in the budget. I want to add a skid to the fleet so badly. I'll just keep dreaming. Some day I'll make that move


----------



## BRL1

Yea for the accounts i have i think my truck is faster and its paid off lol


----------



## jpell

Yup. Trucks paid off. Plow will be in another storm or so. A skid would definitely help on the bigger commercials but hell I can't afford it


----------



## BPS#1

jpell;1891913 said:


> Hey what temp is that ice slicer good until? I say the bag says down to 0 but does it work below that? Just curious because we might be trying that stuff for our commercial sites up here in fort collins. Maybe ill go down and see Dave sometime in the next week or so


I couldn't say if it'll work below but it works fast close to 0.

I picked up 3 bags to test it out. So far I'm satisfied with it. 
Dave says theres some sand in it, thats what gives it the brownish color.

Who knows, if there is it isn't much.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1891937 said:


> If it is the same stuff I think it is, it's what CDOT and most municipality's around us use. http://www.iceslicer.com/ice-slicer-road-salt/
> If so I wouldn't use it on any walks for fear of it tracking and possibly damaging vegetation.
> If cost per bag is similar to Snow Plow http://www.morgro.com/SNO-PLOW and performance is less or equal I don't see any advantage of using "2" different bagged products.


They claim its all natural and safe for vegetation and doesn't track. Who the heck knows. 
Last winter I was very unhappy with the Sno Plow I got all season.
Didn't seem to do much melting unless it was above 15 degrees.


----------



## jpell

I think it's always worth testing for new products either they work better and I buy more or they don't and I move on haha


----------



## BPS#1

jpell;1892277 said:


> I think it's always worth testing for new products either they work better and I buy more or they don't and I move on haha


Comparable price, why not.
That way a guy has options.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I use the bagged slicer one commercial property.. it is the same as the bulk slicer we use on the lots and dot uses on the roads. Just smaller granules. It seams to work great down to -5 but below -10 it really slows down.. unless you spray liquid mag on top then it will eat fast at -15.. it does track very bad and even through it is all natural it KILLS vegetation. The customer still wants it so we use it. We spread exactly 27 bags every application. Hope this helps.


----------



## BPS#1

rob_cook2001;1892329 said:


> I use the bagged slicer one commercial property.. it is the same as the bulk slicer we use on the lots and dot uses on the roads. Just smaller granules. It seams to work great down to -5 but below -10 it really slows down.. unless you spray liquid mag on top then it will eat fast at -15.. it does track very bad and even through it is all natural it KILLS vegetation. The customer still wants it so we use it. We spread exactly 27 bags every application. Hope this helps.


Thanks for the input.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1892368 said:


> Thanks for the input.


Oh man I can have a blast with this.........Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Baaaaaah

Baaaaaah


----------



## jpell

Damn, I really wish it was snowing right now. I guess I will pour another drink...


----------



## MK97

jpell;1892580 said:


> Damn, I really wish it was snowing right now. I guess I will pour another drink...


Same here, and I just polished off a glass of whiskey. So you're running late, lol


----------



## jpell

I dont think so, the lady and I met friends for dinner, then ended up at a bar, this leads to that, she drove home and I'm working on some shine I got down in South Carolina...


----------



## MK97

jpell;1892587 said:


> I dont think so, the lady and I met friends for dinner, then ended up at a bar, this leads to that, she drove home and I'm working on some shine I got down in South Carolina...


And you didn't invite me? What the hell! :laughing:

Been a while since I've had some good shine. Still waiting on a guy from WY who has some killer shine, but too much you may not remember the last week, haha.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1892704 said:


> And you didn't invite me? What the hell! :laughing:
> 
> Been a while since I've had some good shine. Still waiting on a guy from WY who has some killer shine, but too much you may not remember the last week, haha.


Friggin booze hound kids.......
I have a good friend in Erie that distills, makes a good whiskey and vodka. Smooth and easy sipping and it will ignite too....


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1892712 said:


> Friggin booze hound kids.......
> I have a good friend in Erie that distills, makes a good whiskey and vodka. Smooth and easy sipping and it will ignite too....


Got to do something while waiting on snow. :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1892719 said:


> Got to do something while waiting on snow. :laughing:


You need more constructive things to do...


----------



## MK97

I've tried, but it seems to get me into more trouble.


----------



## jpell

Haha it was the first time in a while, I usually dd all winter long.


----------



## fairrpe86

Don't know if anybody needs anything but, here is the link to the remaining Integrated asset auction

http://bid.rollerauction.com/cgi-bin/mndetails.cgi?roller17


----------



## rob_cook2001

That wasn't very nice of you to post that link... Now I might blow some money lol.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

fairrpe86;1894779 said:


> Don't know if anybody needs anything but, here is the link to the remaining Integrated asset auction
> 
> http://bid.rollerauction.com/cgi-bin/mndetails.cgi?roller17


Dang, I'd love that tractor.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1895258 said:


> Dang, I'd love that tractor.


Then get [email protected]$$ out here, I'll pick you up at the airport and make things right so you quit crying like a women.......
However if you're looking for Hot Dogs or Randy don't get set your expectations to high.


----------



## Showmestaterida

What happened to company ? Looks like a huge operation.


----------



## BPS#1

Mark Oomkes;1895258 said:


> Dang, I'd love that tractor.


Its only money


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1895407 said:


> Then get [email protected]$$ out here, I'll pick you up at the airport and make things right so you quit crying like a women.......
> However if you're looking for Hot Dogs or Randy don't get set your expectations to high.


:laughing:



BPS#1;1895452 said:


> Its only money


And my life. Since my wife would kill me.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Showmestaterida;1895421 said:


> What happened to company ? Looks like a huge operation.


They owned two snow melters in Colorado.... Obviously weren't good with there money.. or the owner blew it all on classic cars???


----------



## MK97

Went to the one last year for another large company that went bust. Don't think I'll attend another, looked like they knew they were going under and neglected the hell out of their equipment. Plus the bidders paying way too much for junk.


----------



## BPS#1

Mark Oomkes;1895474 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> And my life. Since my wife would kill me.


Drop the life insurance, you'll be fine


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1895496 said:


> Went to the one last year for another large company that went bust. Don't think I'll attend another, looked like they knew they were going under and neglected the hell out of their equipment. Plus the bidders paying way too much for junk.


Exactly

You hear back on your bids?


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1895499 said:


> Exactly
> 
> You hear back on your bids?


Spoke to them yesterday. Said the numbers looked really good, but no official decision yet. However corporate is starting to side with them on allowing each location to hire a local instead of going national.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Thilkol Hydromaster 3700 Snowcat.
the track on the door side is on backwards.

an antique. 
bidder #3233 is biding ageist himself.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1895505 said:


> Spoke to them yesterday. Said the numbers looked really good, but no official decision yet. However corporate is starting to side with them on allowing each location to hire a local instead of going national.


Corporate getting their heads out of axx???

Did hell freeze over?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;1895523 said:


> Thilkol Hydromaster 3700 Snowcat.
> the track on the door side is on backwards.
> 
> an antique.
> bidder #3233 is biding ageist himself.


Because everyone needs a Snocat for parking lot maintenance.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1895541 said:


> Corporate getting their heads out of axx???
> 
> Did hell freeze over?


Just checked, and it's still a little warm for a freeze. I'm guessing their experience with the last company screwing them on bills and service might have given a little awakening, but who knows. It's a new development, and the first year was nothing but issues, and I hammered them on the idea of a smaller local is the way to go.

So in the wait and see mindset for now and not worrying about it.


----------



## jpell

Hey i saw a guy at Hagemans today loading bulk salt into his spreader....think he knows something the weather guessers do not? Last time i checked weather forecast for FTC had nothing in the near future


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes;1895572 said:


> Because everyone needs a Snocat for parking lot maintenance.


I don't know, guys are rolling tractors while playing with their piles.

It would be hard to roll over....

Ps there is more to life than parking lots. Think out side of the box.

It belongs in a museum , or crushed Thumbs Up

I liked the sno~blowers but they looked well... Not to hot


----------



## MK97

jpell;1896033 said:


> Hey i saw a guy at Hagemans today loading bulk salt into his spreader....think he knows something the weather guessers do not? Last time i checked weather forecast for FTC had nothing in the near future


There's a chance of a rain/snow mix Sunday. Maybe he's trigger happy to work, lol.


----------



## fairrpe86

rob_cook2001;1895169 said:


> That wasn't very nice of you to post that link... Now I might blow some money lol.


What can I say...there are a few cool things but your pushers look much nicer than those.

Not sure what happened to the company, the owner was Snow and Ice magazines CEO of the year a few years back. I do know that they wern't paying their subs and guys were still owed money from last season.


----------



## MK97

fairrpe86;1896209 said:


> What can I say...there are a few cool things but your pushers look much nicer than those.
> 
> Not sure what happened to the company, the owner was Snow and Ice magazines CEO of the year a few years back. I do know that they wern't paying their subs and guys were still owed money from last season.


Is the CEO still alive? Being local and screwing guys over, he might be under a snowbank somewhere. :laughing:


----------



## ByDesign

Local guessers just threw out 2"-6" for Sunday/Monday. Even if we get this, the melt off will be huge with how hot it has been.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1896216 said:


> Is the CEO still alive? Being local and screwing guys over, he might be under a snowbank somewhere. :laughing:


We use mine shafts for disposal.....



ByDesign;1896605 said:


> Local guessers just threw out 2"-6" for Sunday/Monday. Even if we get this, the melt off will be huge with how hot it has been.


Just seeing a 38% chance but no totals, if it snow cool if not there's always something else to do....


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1896624 said:


> We use mine shafts for disposal.....
> 
> ....


Theres a 70 some year old woman cooling in one of WY's prisons that will tell you a mine shaft can give back.
Almost 40 years later

http://www.wyomingnews.com/articles/2014/08/26/news/01top_08-26-14.txt#.VIiVSXtBnhk


----------



## BPS#1

ByDesign;1896605 said:


> Local guessers just threw out 2"-6" for Sunday/Monday. Even if we get this, the melt off will be huge with how hot it has been.


Up here they are CYA big time. Saying that we could see small accumulations but that a minor shift in the storm track could cause "dramatic" accumulations.

snore


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1896746 said:


> Up here they are CYA big time. Saying that we could see small accumulations but that a minor shift in the storm track could cause "dramatic" accumulations.
> 
> snore


Was there a "bum bum bum" as they finished the sentence?


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1896761 said:


> Was there a "bum bum bum" as they finished the sentence?


:laughing: :laughing:

We'll probably all starve to death and then get over loaded again in May when we should be doing lawn care


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1896768 said:


> We'll probably all starve to death


Uhmmmmmm...... ah forget it, too easy.:laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1896773 said:


> Uhmmmmmm...... ah forget it, too easy.:laughing:


You're in the same boat, you shouldn't laugh


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1896777 said:


> You're in the same boat, you shouldn't laugh


Maybe the same operating weight but my boat is much more proportionate ........


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1896782 said:


> Maybe the same operating weight but my boat is much more proportionate ........


You need new glasses, 
Few people on this world are exactly the same.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1896773 said:


> Uhmmmmmm...... ah forget it, too easy.:laughing:


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1896850 said:


>


Abe is awesome....


----------



## BUFF

Confidence appears to be building, got a 60% chance for Sunday starting mid day.....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## jpell

Well that's something. It keeps changing up here. We will SEE if anything happens...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1897602 said:


> Confidence appears to be building, got a 60% chance for Sunday starting mid day.....:laughing::laughing:


I thought Sunday started at midnight.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes;1897637 said:


> I thought Sunday started at midnight.


I thought it ended at midnight.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;1897648 said:


> I thought it ended at midnight.


11:59:59

Where did you learn how to tell time?


----------



## MK97

Mark Oomkes;1897656 said:


> 11:59:59
> 
> Where did you learn how to tell time?


Actually it's 
23:59:59, your's is right before noon.

Who taught you? 



jpell;1897616 said:


> Well that's something. It keeps changing up here. We will SEE if anything happens...


This morning it was 1" expected Sunday. Now it's a 60% of rain snow, no accumulation. I'm thinking it will be a bust and whatever falls will melt from our recent temps.


----------



## BPS#1

My uncle told me tonight he heard 10" for Longmont. 


Obviously with a forecast all over the map like this means they have no freaking clue.
Throw so much BS out that when some thing happens they'll have CYA well.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1897897 said:


> My uncle told me tonight he heard 10" for Longmont.
> 
> Obviously with a forecast all over the map like this means they have no freaking clue.
> Throw so much BS out that when some thing happens they'll have CYA well.


Your uncle hitting the good stuff?

Longmont shows 1-3, ours now says rain/snow in the morning, switching to all rain in the afternoon.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1897637 said:


> I thought Sunday started at midnight.





1olddogtwo;1897648 said:


> I thought it ended at midnight.


Oh you mid-west Jokers you just tear me up......snort snort.......
It's the weather b!che$ and now it's 64%, 9am MST, 10am CST ( wise @SS Irishmen) or 11am EST ( wise @$$ clog wearer) times......


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1897919 said:


> Your uncle hitting the good stuff?
> 
> Longmont shows 1-3, ours now says rain/snow in the morning, switching to all rain in the afternoon.


He was repeating the weather clowns

Maybe they've been hitting some good recreational herb.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1898050 said:


> He was repeating the weather clowns
> 
> Maybe they've been hitting some good recreational herb.


This is why we don't relay info from clowns, lol.

Now the afternoon rain has been changed to overcast here.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1898052 said:


> This is why we don't relay info from clowns, lol.
> 
> Now the afternoon rain has been changed to overcast here.


Weather channel has us at 20% for Sunday

I'm thinking there is much hype with this "storm"


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1898055 said:


> Weather channel has us at 20% for Sunday
> 
> I'm thinking there is much hype with this "storm"


The only weather clown who seems to have a shred of sense has been saying the bulk is going to be south of Denver and thins as you go north.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1898045 said:


> Oh you mid-west Jokers you just tear me up......snort snort.......
> It's the weather b!che$ and now it's 64%, 9am MST, 10am CST ( wise @SS Irishmen) or 11am EST ( wise @$$ clog wearer) times......


You're kind of cranky.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1898059 said:


> The only weather clown who seems to have a shred of sense has been saying the bulk is going to be south of Denver and thins as you go north.


Real thin going north
like 1" for Cheyenne


----------



## MK97

Just keeps going down here, now 40% chance of rain...


----------



## BPS#1

BPS#1;1898164 said:


> Real thin going north
> like 1" for Cheyenne





MK97;1898199 said:


> Just keeps going down here, now 40% chance of rain...


Its looking like we'll be able to get our beauty sleep saturday night.

You and I need all the help we can get.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1898209 said:


> Its looking like we'll be able to get our beauty sleep saturday night.
> 
> You and I need all the help we can get.


Don't I know it, considered trying to hibernate to fix this hot mess.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1898096 said:


> You're kind of cranky.


I didn't bring enough ammo to my buddy's range and was pissed I had to bring home some Tannerite.........


----------



## BUFF

Forecast seems to be holding and calling for 3-4". It's going to have to really get after it to stick with how warn it's been.


----------



## AugustArborists

3-6" tonight through tomorrow in Casper, WY, high of 57 today. We'll be lucky if an inch sticks to the pavement.


----------



## MK97

Still under an inch prediction for here tomorrow, currently 55* outside and the low is 34*.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1899095 said:


> Still under an inch prediction for here tomorrow, currently 55* outside and the low is 34*.


Sleeping in tomorrow morning looks almost certain


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1899108 said:


> Sleeping in tomorrow morning looks almost certain


Agreed. Even shifted to most of it is late morning/afternoon weather. Guess I'll be watching the game and drinking tomorrow, lol


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1899112 said:


> Agreed. Even shifted to most of it is late morning/afternoon weather. Guess I'll be watching the game and drinking tomorrow, lol


I saw one report that shifted most of it into monday during the day.

Its been a while since they've been so badly all over the map. 
This tells me they really have no freakin clue, be ready for any thing. 
Confidence is low of getting plowable snow


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1899114 said:


> I saw one report that shifted most of it into monday during the day.
> 
> Its been a while since they've been so badly all over the map.
> This tells me they really have no freakin clue, be ready for any thing.
> Confidence is low of getting plowable snow


It's been "fairly consistent" for here. Not having the big winds you guys do in WY helps make things a little more predictable. Despite all the sources, weather.com seems to be the most consistent with accuracy.


----------



## BUFF

Calling for 1-3" for me, south in Longmont/ Niwot 2-5". I'm sure it'll just melt off and accumulate.


----------



## MK97

Too bad we can't plow snow on the grass, only place it will accumulate lol


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1899116 said:


> It's been "fairly consistent" for here. Not having the big winds you guys do in WY helps make things a little more predictable. Despite all the sources, weather.com seems to be the most consistent with accuracy.


Even tonight they are still CYA in a big way. Saying probably we'll get an inch. :realmad:
But if the storm shifts even as little as 50 miles we could see 6'' payup


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1899347 said:


> Even tonight they are still CYA in a big way. Saying probably we'll get an inch. :realmad:
> But if the storm shifts even as little as 50 miles we could see 6'' payup


It was briefly 1-3" for the forecast, but now 50% rain/snow mix up to less than an inch. oy, lol.

Enjoying some whiskey at the moment, since I'm not expecting any snow.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1899350 said:


> It was briefly 1-3" for the forecast, but now 50% rain/snow mix up to less than an inch. oy, lol.
> 
> Enjoying some whiskey at the moment, since I'm not expecting any snow.


I should have some of that.

Got a bad cold with fever, chills, very strong body aches, nose runs non stop, cough.......... its the worst i've had for a long time.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1899351 said:


> I should have some of that.
> 
> Got a bad cold with fever, chills, very strong body aches, nose runs non stop, cough.......... its the worst i've had for a long time.


Whiskey is the cure.

Seriously, anytime I start feeling like crap I do some 18th century healing. Alcohol is a sterilizer, so you're cleaning your body. Been doing this for years and has yet to fail me.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1899359 said:


> Whiskey is the cure.
> 
> Seriously, anytime I start feeling like crap I do some 18th century healing. Alcohol is a sterilizer, so you're cleaning your body. Been doing this for years and has yet to fail me.


Whats your poison of choice?
I'm always looking for new product to test


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1899369 said:


> Whats your poison of choice?
> I'm always looking for new product to test


I used to say Jack Daniels, but have been working on expanding my horizons.

Buffalo Trace
Bullet
Knob Creek

Are my top 3 choices now, and all are similar priced to JD. Gentleman Jack is another good one.

Been buying the holiday gift sets lately. Same price as a normal bottle but get a glass and shot glass, but if you buy the gentleman you get two glasses.


----------



## BPS#1

Cool, thanks


----------



## MK97

No Problem.

Bought some Knob Creek single barrel for my birthday. Bottle was $50 but it was 140 proof. I swear it would have powered the truck better than it powered me, haha.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1899375 said:


> No Problem.
> 
> Bought some Knob Creek single barrel for my birthday. Bottle was $50 but it was 140 proof. I swear it would have powered the truck better than it powered me, haha.


Wow

Try some in the gf's car


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1899384 said:


> Wow
> 
> Try some in the gf's car


Haha, if I experiment on anything it will be a diesel, they'll burn anything. I'll use my neighbors 7.3 as a guinea pig.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1899386 said:


> Haha, if I experiment on anything it will be a diesel, they'll burn anything. I'll use my neighbors 7.3 as a guinea pig.


Lmao, that'll work


----------



## MK97

It's all a matter of just slipping some in when he isn't looking, lol

It was really good though and a decent hit after a couple glasses. My tolerance is high so it takes a lot typically.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1899391 said:


> It's all a matter of just slipping some in when he isn't looking, lol


I think you've had enough.......... And I'm going to give you a pass.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1899395 said:


> I think you've had enough.......... And I'm going to give you a pass.


After posting that, I had a feeling you'd have a comment, lol.


----------



## BPS#1

Not gonna snow

Temp dropped like a rock after 4pm. Was 31, now its headed back to 40


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1899401 said:


> Not gonna snow
> 
> Temp dropped like a rock after 4pm. Was 31, now its headed back to 40


Same here. Temps look like they'll stay above 32 all day tomorrow.


----------



## MK97

Going on 0700 and barely have clouds over the house. Some storm.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1899498 said:


> Going on 0700 and barely have clouds over the house. Some storm.


It's a white out at my place.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1899556 said:


> It's a white out at my place.


No one likes a showoff.

Not even a flake here yet. Kind of warm here too, about 36* out.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Nothing here.


----------



## MK97

Rob according the news just now, we're in like a protective pocket from the snow. Everywhere else has been getting at least something. I referred it to the "co*k block zone".

Just dropped to 40% of snow here. 

I even tried not to curse us, didn't bother hooking up the plow last night like I had planned. Figured if I had, we wouldn't have got anything...guess it didn't matter. :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1899567 said:


> No one likes a showoff.
> 
> Not even a flake here yet. Kind of warm here too, about 36* out.


Its "Snow-off"........... It's 35*, grass and driveway is white, Just melting off road.



rob_cook2001;1899610 said:


> Nothing here.


It's coming, there's a 10-15mph wind with it.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1899655 said:


> Its "Snow-off"........... It's 35*, grass and driveway is white, Just melting off road.
> 
> It's coming, there's a 10-15mph wind with it.


Think we all saw this coming. I need to start thinking of put together a salt truck, I know they'll at least be out tonight, not sure if I will.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1899659 said:


> Think we all saw this coming. I need to start thinking of put together a salt truck, I know they'll at least be out tonight, not sure if I will.


Then you'll need a loader, shed to store salt and a place to put it.
I've given thought to doing this but don't have enough nor do I want enough to justified.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1899673 said:


> Then you'll need a loader, shed to store salt and a place to put it.
> I've given thought to doing this but don't have enough nor do I want enough to justified.


It would have to be bagged in order to make it feasible. Thus skipping the need for a loader,etc. Of course it makes loading up before heading out, a long tedious process.

Just an idea to bump up profits and work.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1899679 said:


> It would have to be bagged in order to make it feasible. Thus skipping the need for a loader,etc. Of course it makes loading up before heading out, a long tedious process.
> 
> Just an idea to bump up profits and work.


Loading 5-6bags a couple times a storm into a TGS sucks, couldn't image filling a 1.5CY V-Box........


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1899689 said:


> Loading 5-6bags a couple times a storm into a TGS sucks, couldn't image filling a 1.5CY V-Box........


Good point.

Being younger I'm sure I could do it for awhile...but doesn't mean it's smart. Guess I'll just go back to my snow dance to try to get some snow.

Just noticed it's lightly raining here.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1899391 said:


> It's all a matter of just slipping some in when he isn't looking, lol
> 
> It was really good though and a decent hit after a couple glasses. My tolerance is high so it takes a lot typically.





BUFF;1899395 said:


> I think you've had enough.......... And I'm going to give you a pass.


:laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1899659 said:


> Think we all saw this coming. I need to start thinking of put together a salt truck, I know they'll at least be out tonight, not sure if I will.





MK97;1899679 said:


> It would have to be bagged in order to make it feasible. Thus skipping the need for a loader,etc. Of course it makes loading up before heading out, a long tedious process.
> 
> Just an idea to bump up profits and work.





BUFF;1899689 said:


> Loading 5-6bags a couple times a storm into a TGS sucks, couldn't image filling a 1.5CY V-Box........


One of my apartment customers wants sand when its slick. 
Price for the first phase is $400 per trip. 
Second phase just opened, its about 1/3rd of the other phase.

I've thought of mounting a V box on a trailer that I can pull around the parking lot to spread with it but park it when there
is no snow. I couldn't possibly tie up a truck all winter with a mounted V box when we can go 2 months between uses.

So far that seems like a spendy option, I'll keep subbing the sand out.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1899694 said:


> Good point.
> 
> Being younger I'm sure I could do it for awhile...but doesn't mean it's smart. Guess I'll just go back to my snow dance to try to get some snow.
> 
> Just noticed it's lightly raining here.


Younger.....pfttttt Sure you are but it doesn't mean $h!t...


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1899700 said:


> One of my apartment customers wants sand when its slick.
> Price for the first phase is $400 per trip.
> Second phase just opened, its about 1/3rd of the other phase.
> 
> I've thought of mounting a V box on a trailer that I can pull around the parking lot to spread with it but park it when there
> is no snow. I couldn't possibly tie up a truck all winter with a mounted V box when we can go 2 months between uses.
> 
> So far that seems like a spendy option, I'll keep subbing the sand out.


I've got my 96 F250 I thought about throwing a spreader in if I went that route. It doesn't see a lot of use unless we get actual snow, and overhead is almost nothing on it. However I see other issues arising. Might just look at a spreader like Buff has if I pick up that apartment complex or a similar large place next season.

Fortunately the company I am doing some sub work for is a pretty big outfit up here and has a Vbox the owner drives. Could always sub it to him.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1899708 said:


> Younger.....pfttttt Sure you are but it doesn't mean $h!t...


It does when you figure in my oil field fun. Carrying 20' pipe or having to hold an 80lb valve and swing a hammer on top of a sand scrub gives you a new appreciation for "easier work" like lugging bags.

From a common sense point I know what you mean and not a good idea to bang myself up anymore than I already have over the years. Destroyed cartilage in a lot of places. Funny now, shi**y in about 20 years.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1899714 said:


> It does when you figure in my oil field fun. Carrying 20' pipe or having to hold an 80lb valve and swing a hammer on top of a sand scrub gives you a new appreciation for "easier work" like lugging bags.
> 
> From a common sense point I know what you mean and not a good idea to bang myself up anymore than I already have over the years. Destroyed cartilage in a lot of places. Funny now, shi**y in about 20 years.


20yrs puts you around my current age, enjoy......


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1899726 said:


> 20yrs puts you around my current age, enjoy......


Yeah..not looking forward to it if I keep it up. So trying that whole work smarter not harder thing I heard about in the news...


----------



## BRL1

MK97;1899730 said:


> Yeah..not looking forward to it if I keep it up. So trying that whole work smarter not harder thing I heard about in the news...


I have a TGS and I usually load about 5-6 bags per account and it sucks. Takes up time and hard on the back.


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;1899781 said:


> I have a TGS and I usually load about 5-6 bags per account and it sucks. Takes up time and hard on the back.


Come on man, you're young and strong yet. wesport

Looks like Cheyenne is getting some light snow. Nada out here at the house.


----------



## MK97

BRL1;1899781 said:


> I have a TGS and I usually load about 5-6 bags per account and it sucks. Takes up time and hard on the back.


If I ever go that route, it'll ideally be a temporary solution (couple years or so) until I can get my mitts on a loader and bigger operation.

Looks like we're done with snow here. At 10% chance and the rain stopped a few hours ago and everything is drying up.


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;1899854 said:


> Come on man, you're young and strong yet. wesport
> 
> Looks like Cheyenne is getting some light snow. Nada out here at the house.


Haha young, strong and stupid enough to still do it. 
There is bearly anything here in town roads are just wet not even a 1/4 in on the grass it's just all blowing around. 
Although I might have to go put down some salt later.


----------



## BUFF

Clearing up, concrete pad in front for the garage and shop are drying up. Ended up with maybe 1" on the grass, whoopee......


----------



## BPS#1

Small flakes have picked up here at the house in the last hour. 

But its got a very long way to go before there is any money to be made off of them.


----------



## BUFF

WUG is showing a 20% for Thursday afternoon which will probably turn into a weak system resulting in nothing. I'll probably snow the week of Xmas and hose things up for us. My folks and the in-laws will be out of town and for the 1st time in 20yrs we don't have to go either house for Xmas. The kids want to go to Vegas for a couple days, the wife is talking about going to her aunts in Med Bow for the day, I just want to stay home, maybe go shooting and have Chinese Take Out...... Guess I'll let them hash things out and I'll drive where I'm told to.


----------



## jpell

A nice waste of hope again. Nothing up here. It tried earlier today then everything quit early.


----------



## ByDesign

Back to landscaping again tomorrow now!


----------



## jpell

Looks, like I will be back to working concrete or fixing more equipment....would much rather be working a storm


----------



## BPS#1

Looking at radar its staying just east of me. 

I'm headed off to bed just in case, but don't have high expectations at all


----------



## jpell

Hopefully you get some work. Good luck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So did Sunday happen with that 60% chance? And when did it start, if it did happen?


----------



## BPS#1

Maybe a dusting in Cheyenne, 4 to 6 inches in the Kimball and Sidney NE areas.
10 to 14 inches with 3 to 4 foot drifts in Scottsbluff NE

lucky them


----------



## rob_cook2001

Ended up with 1inch on the roads right around my house... But nothing where I plow. Back to excavation tomorrow.


----------



## MK97

Mark Oomkes;1900373 said:


> So did Sunday happen with that 60% chance? And when did it start, if it did happen?


It was a whole lot of nothing around here.


----------



## BPS#1

Last day for early bird registration and saving money on Pro Green Expo.
Last year it was free for early bird and I think $10 at the door. 
Prices are way up this year

http://www.progreenexpo.com/#!register/c12mj


----------



## MK97

$5 for a group of 2-9. Maybe we should do that, otherwise it's $15.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1900619 said:


> Last day for early bird registration and saving money on Pro Green Expo.
> Last year it was free for early bird and I think $10 at the door.
> Prices are way up this year
> 
> http://www.progreenexpo.com/#!register/c12mj





MK97;1900629 said:


> $5 for a group of 2-9. Maybe we should do that, otherwise it's $15.


All I know is I'm not parking in the same garage as last year......


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1900629 said:


> $5 for a group of 2-9. Maybe we should do that, otherwise it's $15.


Good idea, I'll throw in with you to save $10.



BUFF;1900664 said:


> All I know is I'm not parking in the same garage as last year......


Lmao, I forgot about that. Did you have to replace your clutch on the cruise vessel?


----------



## MK97

I'm in to save some cash.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1900667 said:


> Good idea, I'll throw in with you to save $10.
> 
> Lmao, I forgot about that. Did you have to replace your clutch on the cruise vessel?


I replaced the cruise vessel last week.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1900694 said:


> I replaced the cruise vessel last week.


Paul's up for the group discount. You and Rob interested?


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1900694 said:


> I replaced the cruise vessel last week.


Well heck, when were you gonna tell us this?

What did ya get, a stang so you can get speedin tix like Tanner?


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1900701 said:


> Well heck, when were you gonna tell us this?
> 
> What did ya get, a stang so you can get speedin tix like Tanner?


He told us when he decided to buy it, then showed us when he picked it up, and again after putting on the bambi basher. Should hang here more and less time on porn.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1900699 said:


> Paul's up for the group discount. You and Rob interested?


I'm always up for a discount....


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1900713 said:


> He told us when he decided to buy it, then showed us when he picked it up, and again after putting on the bambi basher. Should hang here more and less time on porn.


Must not have been in this thread. 
I don't follow too many others, my tolerance for stupid isn't that high to be running all over and reading too much


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1900741 said:


> Must not have been in this thread.
> I don't follow too many others, my tolerance for stupid isn't that high to be running all over and reading too much


And the PS community really appreciates you not being involved in many threads......


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1900746 said:


> And the PS community really appreciates you not being involved in many threads......


I'm OK with that.

Truck looks nice. Gasser looks like?

I hope you know that "bambi basher" won't do much protection, not even close to what a pipe bumper will.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1900751 said:


> I'm OK with that.
> 
> Truck looks nice. Gasser looks like?
> 
> I hope you know that "bambi basher" won't do much protection, not even close to what a pipe bumper will.


It's a gasser, couldn't justify $8500.00 for a diesel since I don't pull more than 3-5K and occasionally pull 10K.

I've putting a plow mount on it for a back up, the full pipe Ranchhand bumper would have the plow mount hanging way out. My main goal was keeping critters out of the radiator and grill. I've got flock of wild turkeys to the north and south of me and they're my predominate thread.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1900733 said:


> I'm always up for a discount....


Sounds good. Guess we can wait a bit to see if Rob seems this.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1900774 said:


> Sounds good. Guess we can wait a bit to see if Rob seems this.


Don't forget about Stang or By Design..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BPS#1;1900741 said:


> Must not have been in this thread.
> I don't follow too many others, my tolerance for stupid isn't that high to be running all over and reading too much


You're missing out on some cheap entertainment.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1900789 said:


> You're missing out on some cheap entertainment.


You should hang out with him for a while, he's in the cheap entertainment business.......Thumbs Up


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1900797 said:


> You should hang out with him for a while, he's in the cheap entertainment business.......Thumbs Up


Ouch! :laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1900774 said:


> Sounds good. Guess we can wait a bit to see if Rob seems this.


Gotta be in by today, dunno if thats end of bidness or end of the day.
Ifn we have to pay $15 I'm blaming you.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1900797 said:


> You should hang out with him for a while, he's in the cheap entertainment business.......Thumbs Up


You're my hero, I just try to imitate you. wesport


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1900797 said:


> You should hang out with him for a while, he's in the cheap entertainment business.......Thumbs Up


I hear his shows are rather short.


----------



## BPS#1

Mark Oomkes;1900923 said:


> I hear his shows are rather short.


See below



BUFF;1900797 said:


> You should hang out with him for a while, he's in the cheap entertainment business.......Thumbs Up





BPS#1;1900922 said:


> You're my hero, I just try to imitate you. wesport


Thumbs Up


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1900930 said:


> See below
> 
> Thumbs Up


Did you really just quote yourself? :laughing:

WTF- Trying to register us and it's charging $15/ea despite having 3 people.


----------



## MK97

I see now. They still screw you by not being a member, you save nothing unless you're part of their high brow club...


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1900964 said:


> Did you really just quote yourself? :laughing:
> 
> WTF- Trying to register us and it's charging $15/ea despite having 3 people.





MK97;1900970 said:


> I see now. They still screw you by not being a member, you save nothing unless you're part of their high brow club...


I was making sure Mark knew how it works.

What a crock of poo, my guess is their attendance will be waaaay down this year. 
After having free admittance for a lot of years and now this..........


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1900923 said:


> I hear his shows are rather short.


But painful as all hell.........


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1900977 said:


> I was making sure Mark knew how it works.
> 
> What a crock of poo, my guess is their attendance will be waaaay down this year.
> After having free admittance for a lot of years and now this..........


Free to $15 a head is a pretty big jump.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1901031 said:


> Free to $15 a head is a pretty big jump.


We should still do lunch tho Thumbs Up


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1901135 said:


> We should still do lunch tho Thumbs Up


Anytime works for me since we aren't plowing anytime soon...


----------



## rob_cook2001

I am forgetting how to plow! If there is a meeting I'll show up.. maybe I can finally talk about plowing someone's Greeley accounts since I can't seem to return calls lol


----------



## MK97

rob_cook2001;1901154 said:


> I am forgetting how to plow! If there is a meeting I'll show up.. maybe I can finally talk about plowing someone's Greeley accounts since I can't seem to return calls lol


Can't imagine who that is, that poor guy is being neglected...you'll have to buy him lunch, lol


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1901160 said:


> Can't imagine who that is, that poor guy is being neglected...you'll have to buy him lunch, lol


The way I see it is you added a truck and drive so your ******* is buying lunch.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1901225 said:


> The way I see it is you added a truck and drive so your ******* is buying lunch.


I read that sentence 3 times and still not entirely sure what you mean...


----------



## BRL1

Do they have any snow removal courses at this expo lol


----------



## rob_cook2001

I could use one. I should learn to plow snow one of these years. I have NO desire to learn about cutting grass though lol.


----------



## ByDesign

Anyone have any experience with the Deere 332D? Currently demoing one and I really like the way it works. Plenty of power, easy to drive and seems like the hydraulics are pretty smooth. Quite a thirsty machine...but i suspect thats because of the larger motor. Its also a pretty heavy machine...kinda wondering how it would do in the snow.

Thanx


----------



## rob_cook2001

I ran a 332 a few years ago. If I remember correctly it is a 9000lb, 80-90hp machine correct? I am not a fan of Deere skids but that's for another Discression. This machine should do good in the snow. Even with stock tires it will handle a 10ft box no problem.


----------



## ByDesign

rob_cook2001;1903703 said:


> I ran a 332 a few years ago. If I remember correctly it is a 9000lb, 80-90hp machine correct? I am not a fan of Deere skids but that's for another Discression. This machine should do good in the snow. Even with stock tires it will handle a 10ft box no problem.


Yes, I think it's 92 hp.


----------



## BPS#1

Weather guessers are saying 2 to 3 feet in the mountains today/tomorrow. 

If we're lucky we'll see flurries east of the mountains. Just awesome


----------



## MK97

That 3"-5" of snow on Christmas has become 10% of snow.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1906580 said:


> That 3"-5" of snow on Christmas has become 10% of snow.


I see that. Dec looks like a complete bust.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1906603 said:


> I see that. Dec looks like a complete bust.


That's what happens when you've been naughty.......


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1906653 said:


> That's what happens when you've been naughty.......


I know plenty of "new" plow buyers that share that list.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1906655 said:


> I know plenty of "new" plow buyers that share that list.


Yeah yeah yeah


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1906666 said:


> Yeah yeah yeah


I know of 2 more besides you and me.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1906732 said:


> I know of 2 more besides you and me.


Robert blew the biggest wad this year...... A Loader, Pickup/Plow, Pushers,etc........


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1906901 said:


> Robert blew the biggest wad this year...... A Loader, Pickup/Plow, Pushers,etc........


That makes 3


----------



## MK97

So we're blaming Robert? Works for me, lol


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1906947 said:


> So we're blaming Robert? Works for me, lol


Way to go Rainman....... you're up to speed.Thumbs Up


----------



## BPS#1

What ever it takes to get my axx out of trouble lol


----------



## rob_cook2001

I am use to being blamed.. it's snow problem lol. With no snow I am wishing I bought a tracked skid instead of a loader, but the snow will come.


----------



## BPS#1

We got a little last night. With the ground being warm much of it melted and/or turned to ice.

I found enough drifting on the north side of one property to put the wings on. 
Sure makes a heck of a wide pass, for a pickup front plow......
Gotta clarify before Mark comes on bragging with his 25' back plow pics.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

25' would be silly.


----------



## BPS#1

Mark Oomkes;1907877 said:


> 25' would be silly.


lmao, I was checking to see if you were paying attention.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BPS#1;1907885 said:


> lmao, I was checking to see if you were paying attention.


Nothing else to pay attention to.

Unless you want to read BS's zoning thread.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1907950 said:


> BS's zoning thread.


And there's the reason why zoning and covidence are put in place.....

Was in Laramie this morning and I was snowing pretty good, probably 2" in just over an hour. About 15miles south of the state line on 287 it cleared up, got home and it was getting after it for about an hour then it quit leaving about an inch on the grass.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1907993 said:


> And there's the reason why zoning and covidence are put in place.....


I'm shocked, absolutely shocked, that one of his neighbor's would complain.


----------



## MK97

Mark Oomkes;1907996 said:


> I'm shocked, absolutely shocked, that one of his neighbor's would complain.


Not everyone is cool with seeing junk procreating, increasing their numbers out in the open, lol.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I hear you. 

Mine is either kept up or hidden from neighbors.

I don't want to see their's and I assume they don't want to see mine.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1907996 said:


> I'm shocked, absolutely shocked, that one of his neighbor's would complain.


Yuppies are probably buying up foreclosed homes in the hood and want to clean it up. But yeah I'm surprised in his hood the house's doesn't have 6 flat tires under them.......


----------



## BPS#1

We're getting some squalls tonight. Have to see if any produce any thing worth while.


Weather guessers have us at 2" to 4" Christmas night. 
Was Christmas eve..... now they moved it 24 hrs. 
Probably will up and disappear on us.........again


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1908021 said:


> Yuppies are probably buying up foreclosed homes in the hood and want to clean it up. But yeah I'm surprised in his hood the house's doesn't have 6 flat tires under them.......


That's just wrong, :laughing:



BPS#1;1908088 said:


> We're getting some squalls tonight. Have to see if any produce any thing worth while.
> 
> Weather guessers have us at 2" to 4" Christmas night.
> Was Christmas eve..... now they moved it 24 hrs.
> Probably will up and disappear on us.........again


At least you have a chance, been showing 20% chance of snow last couple days for Christmas.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1908021 said:


> Yuppies are probably buying up foreclosed homes in the hood and want to clean it up. But yeah I'm surprised in his hood the house's doesn't have 6 flat tires under them.......


I believe they're up to 8 flat tire in that neighborhood.


----------



## BRL1

I think Paul is blaming me for the lack up snow up here haha


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;1908429 said:


> I think Paul is blaming me for the lack up snow up here haha


Yeah, you are one of the guys I know that bought a plow this year. 
I can't say much, just pointing out that the blame is shared.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1908105 said:


> I believe they're up to 8 flat tire in that neighborhood.


So 70footers eh..........


----------



## MK97

High Class, White Trash! lol


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;1908438 said:


> Yeah, you are one of the guys I know that bought a plow this year.
> I can't say much, just pointing out that the blame is shared.


Well that's about how it works right. Buy a plow and we have a bad winter.


----------



## MK97

BRL1;1908484 said:


> Well that's about how it works right. Buy a plow and we have a bad winter.


Do we need to all agree not to buy plows next year? lol


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1908485 said:


> Do we need to all agree not to buy plows next year? lol


At the rate its going we won't be buying shxt any time soon


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1908525 said:


> At the rate its going we won't be buying shxt any time soon


Sadly I agree. This is ridiculous.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I feel like excavating is supporting my plowing habbit.


----------



## MK97

That may not be a bad thing. Better to have some kind of habit to make money while the white stuff refuses to fall.


----------



## BPS#1

Weather guessers have us at 2" to 5" Christmas night and another event possible Sunday night.


Currently the accumulation seems to either be in the mountains or in the northern NE panhandle area.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1908862 said:


> Weather guessers have us at 2" to 5" Christmas night and another event possible Sunday night.
> 
> Currently the accumulation seems to either be in the mountains or in the northern NE panhandle area.


They're showing a 60% chance for Xmas afternoon for me.
Our plans were to go to Med Bow Xmas Eve and Xmas day but Med Bow is suppose to be getting snow the whole time plus wind. Not sure what we're going to do at this point, on one hand getting snowed in doesn't bother me as long as it doesn't snow down here.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1908924 said:


> They're showing a 60% chance for Xmas afternoon for me.
> Our plans were to go to Med Bow Xmas Eve and Xmas day but Med Bow is suppose to be getting snow the whole time plus wind. Not sure what we're going to do at this point, on one hand getting snowed in doesn't bother me as long as it doesn't snow down here.


Going to my niece's place in Bosler tonight.
Planning to come back after supper.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1908929 said:


> Going to my niece's place in Bosler tonight.
> Planning to come back after supper.


I didn't think anyone lived there anymore...... it's a great piss stop to and from Med BowThumbs Up


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1909019 said:


> I didn't think anyone lived there anymore...... it's a great piss stop to and from Med BowThumbs Up


Ranch country. They don't live in "town"


----------



## Mark Oomkes

rob_cook2001;1908817 said:


> I feel like excavating is supporting my plowing habbit.


So I had a crew planting a tree and guy asks them for a phone number so we can get a landscape design for him.

On December freaking 23. 50* and sunshine this afternoon.

Unbelievable. :crying:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BPS#1;1908929 said:


> Going to my niece's place in Bosler tonight.
> Planning to come back after supper.


Never heard of Bosler, so I googled it.

Nice street view. lol

I need to move out of Michigan. I'm sick of trees. My son was in Iowa over the weekend, he said he wants to move because he likes how open it is. That ain't nothing compared to Wyoming.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1909145 said:


> Never heard of Bosler, so I googled it.
> 
> Nice street view. lol
> 
> I need to move out of Michigan. I'm sick of trees. My son was in Iowa over the weekend, he said he wants to move because he likes how open it is. That ain't nothing compared to Wyoming.


Yeah not much going on around there other than wind, cattle, P-Dogs and Antelope.....

You know what Iowa is short for................

Idiots Out Wandering Around......Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I am well aware of that. Apparently my son's girlfriend didn't find it very funny.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1909243 said:


> I am well aware of that. Apparently my son's girlfriend didn't find it very funny.


Your boy should take note of her lack of sense of humor...........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's Iowa, what do you expect?


----------



## MK97

Mark Oomkes;1909243 said:


> I am well aware of that. Apparently my son's girlfriend didn't find it very funny.


Maybe she would have gotten it, if you used sock puppets to explain it to her.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1909357 said:


> Maybe she would have gotten it, if you used sock puppets to explain it to her.


Only if Mr Rogers is the narrator.........


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1909364 said:


> Only if Mr Rogers is the narrator.........


That's a little advanced, I was thinking more Elmo.


----------



## BPS#1

Mark Oomkes;1909145 said:


> Never heard of Bosler, so I googled it.
> 
> Nice street view. lol
> 
> I need to move out of Michigan. I'm sick of trees. My son was in Iowa over the weekend, he said he wants to move because he likes how open it is. That ain't nothing compared to Wyoming.


After 20 years out here I miss trees.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1909364 said:


> Only if Mr Rogers is the narrator.........


Mr. Rogers kinda freaked me out as a kid. Something just wasn't right aboot him.



BPS#1;1909563 said:


> After 20 years out here I miss trees.


So if I move now, in 20 years I pretty much won't care if I miss them. Not that I'm nearly as old as Buff, but still...............


----------



## BPS#1

Mark Oomkes;1909604 said:


> Mr. Rogers kinda freaked me out as a kid. Something just wasn't right aboot him.
> 
> So if I move now, in 20 years I pretty much won't care if I miss them. Not that I'm nearly as old as Buff, but still...............


Won't care because you can't remember them?


----------



## BPS#1

The guessers keep bumping our forecast. Was "light accumulations", then 2 to 4, then 2 to 5, this morning its 4 to 7 with "locally higher amounts possible"

Maybe we'll hit all the triggers for the first time this season.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BPS#1;1909630 said:


> Won't care because you can't remember them?


Something like that.

Looks like you guys ought to at least be getting cold.

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/610day/610temp.new.gif


----------



## rob_cook2001

I think Mr. Rogers touched small children..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I am finding out that I'm by far not the only one that thought that about him.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1909604 said:


> Mr. Rogers kinda freaked me out as a kid. Something just wasn't right aboot him.
> 
> *I'm betting it was the sweater......
> *
> So if I move now, in 20 years I pretty much won't care if I miss them. Not that I'm nearly as old as Buff, but still...............


I'm planting trees next spring on the ground I'm building my next house which will be in Wyoming. When I retire there in 8yrs I'll have a wind break and some shade trees.



BPS#1;1909633 said:


> The guessers keep bumping our forecast. Was "light accumulations", then 2 to 4, then 2 to 5, this morning its 4 to 7 with "locally higher amounts possible"
> 
> Maybe we'll hit all the triggers for the first time this season.


I pulled the plug on going to Med Bow tonight, Winter Storm Watch, 4-8" along I-25 and 8-12" in and along the Foothills.



rob_cook2001;1909670 said:


> I think Mr. Rogers touched small children..


I know a guy that wears the same clothes, sounds like him and has the same mannerisms. He's 55yrs old, never married and I believe never had a girl friend. But he was a Boy Scout leader at his Catholic Church for 15yrs.........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1909741 said:


> I'm planting trees next spring on the ground I'm building my next house which will be in Wyoming. When I retire there in 8yrs I'll have a wind break and some shade trees.


Will you be anchoring them in concrete?

Or are you planning on have them end up by shortstuff's house?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1909767 said:


> Will you be anchoring them in concrete?
> 
> Or are you planning on have them end up by shortstuff's house?


Where I'm going to be is in a valley and sort of protected from the high winds. I'm putting snow fence around them for the 1st couple of years until they've had a chance to root in. I'll tap into the hay meadow irrigation during the summer months so I should have a good survival rate.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ahhh, so they'll get smothered by tumbleweeds. 

You have everything planned out. lol

I have noticed that the only place you see trees is by rivers, mountains and surrounding houses for windbreaks.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1909835 said:


> Ahhh, so they'll get smothered by tumbleweeds.
> 
> You have everything planned out. lol
> 
> I have noticed that the only place you see trees is by rivers, mountains and surrounding houses for windbreaks.


There's always something to deal with, so you choose the lesser of the evils... The property is between Lander and Hudson Wyo, we "bought" 100acres from my wife's grandpa, the property is sage/pasture which borders one of his hay meadows and we also have water rights. Once I get the infrastructure in place to water the trees it should be pretty maintenance free.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1909850 said:


> There's always something to deal with, so you choose the lesser of the evils... The property is between Lander and Hudson Wyo, we "bought" 100acres from my wife's grandpa, the property is sage/pasture which borders one of his hay meadows and we also have water rights. Once I get the infrastructure in place to water the trees it should be pretty maintenance free.


Water is the key. I've got 15' tall ponderosas in my wind break. Planted spring of 01 at about 6'' tall. 
First 4 or 5 summers the drip system never shut off. 
This past summer I never ran it. 
The snow drifts about 3' deep in there and we had summer rains.


----------



## MK97

Less than an inch tomorrow during the day, then 1"-3" at night. Any takers on if it will happen or just another dusting?

Was supposed to go to Denver tomorrow. So if I go, it'll snow like hell. If I stay put we wont get jack.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1909913 said:


> Less than an inch tomorrow during the day, then 1"-3" at night. Any takers on if it will happen or just another dusting?
> 
> Was supposed to go to Denver tomorrow. So if I go, it'll snow like hell. If I stay put we wont get jack.


I'm going with it will do what it wants to do and this.....

 Larimer County Below 6000 Feet/Northwest Weld County Severe Watches & Warnings NOAA Weather Radio

Winter Storm Watch

Statement as of 5:43 AM MST on December 24, 2014

...Winter Storm Watch in effect from Thursday evening through Friday morning...

The National Weather Service in Denver has issued a Winter Storm Watch...which is in effect from Thursday evening through Friday morning.

* Timing...snow will increase in the foothills late Thursday afternoon and over the I-25 urban corridor early Thursday evening. Snow may be heavy at times Thursday night. Light snow will continue through Friday morning before ending by Friday afternoon.

* Snow accumulations...8 to 14 inches in the foothills with 6 to 8 inches along the I-25 urban corridor. Locally higher amounts up to a foot may occcur in the western and southern suburbs of Denver.

* Wind/visibility...north winds of 15 to 20 mph will produce areas of blowing snow and poor visibilities down to a quarter mile or less at times.

* Impacts...people planning travel across northeast and north central Colorado should be prepared for hazardous driving conditions Thursday night into Friday. Visibilities will be reduced to less than a quarter mile at times due to falling and blowing snow.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

A Winter Storm Watch means there is a potential for significant snow that may impact travel. Continue to monitor the latest forecasts.


----------



## MK97

I would laugh if we got 6"-8" locally. Mainly because this is the worst time for it to happen. Second driver is on vacation and booted the sub I had for my further accounts. Might be slamming a lot of energy drinks on Christmas, lol.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1909933 said:


> I would laugh if we got 6"-8" locally. Mainly because this is the worst time for it to happen. Second driver is on vacation and booted the sub I had for my further accounts. Might be slamming a lot of energy drinks on Christmas, lol.


If you get hosed up I may be able to help out, I have one commercial in Niwot that's open on Friday and my resi's Longmont to do and they rest can wait till later.

Same goes for you Robert.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1909937 said:


> If you get hosed up I may be able to help out, I have one commercial in Niwot that's open on Friday and my resi's Longmont to do and they rest can wait till later.
> 
> Same goes for you Robert.


Much appreciated. Mine are closed until 0600 Friday. No sidewalks just lot and drive-thru. If it gets to 3" give me a holler if you wouldn't mind and I'll see if I can bomb down there depending on how far I am into my accounts up here. I this is the last year I'm dealing with this mess.

Lunch is on me next time you're around. 

I need to call Rob since we have missed discussing accounts with each other for like 2 months...I need to learn his secret to staying so busy. :laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

One of my apartments has 3 story buildings, with exposed stairs. 
Depending on wind direction the stairs can and do drift on the 3rd floor.
Because of liability they will not throw the snow off the 3rd or 2nd floors. It all has to come
down the steps. It sucks a lot.

The maint guys are not going to be happy to have to come in on a holiday friday to do stairs and sidewalks.


----------



## MK97

Wow, I'm surprised it's the maintenance guys and not you having to deal with the mess.


----------



## BPS#1

All 3 of them the maintenance guys do the hand work. 

Works for me!!!


----------



## MK97

Have to teach me how to pull that one off, lol. 

Just sent an email to the one apartment I bid on few weeks back. That's the one good thing about potential snow tomorrow. Told his boss I deserved the contract if I can make it snow on Christmas. It's his first year out here. Got to love flimsy reasons to remind them to give up the contract, lol.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1910063 said:


> Have to teach me how to pull that one off, lol.
> 
> Just sent an email to the one apartment I bid on few weeks back. That's the one good thing about potential snow tomorrow. Told his boss I deserved the contract if I can make it snow on Christmas. It's his first year out here. Got to love flimsy reasons to remind them to give up the contract, lol.


Any reason, right? Get some

The maintenance guys doing the hand work on all three has been their routine for years.


----------



## MK97

I've got no shame, isn't that the basic ABC's of sales? :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

The bimbo with Antelope Eyes on 9news is saying 4-8" by Friday AM.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1910155 said:


> The bimbo with Antelope Eyes on 9news is saying 4-8" by Friday AM.





> ...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 11 AM THURSDAY TO 5 AM MST
> FRIDAY...
> 
> THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CHEYENNE HAS ISSUED A WINTER
> STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW...WHICH IS IN
> EFFECT FROM 11 AM THURSDAY TO 5 AM MST FRIDAY. THE WINTER STORM
> WATCH IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.
> 
> * TIMING...SNOW WILL DEVELOP OVER SOUTHEAST WYOMING IN THE LATE
> MORNING AND EARLY AFTERNOON ON CHRISTMAS AND WILL CONTINUE
> THROUGH CHRISTMAS NIGHT. SNOW WILL BECOME MODERATE TO HEAVY AT
> TIMES IN THE LATE AFTERNOON AND EVENING.
> 
> * TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS...4 TO 7 INCHES WITH LOCALLY HIGHER
> AMOUNTS POSSIBLE. 8 TO 11 INCHES POSSIBLE IN THE SOUTHERN
> LARAMIE RANGE AND EASTERN FOOTHILLS.


They are also saying theres a chance we'll see accumulating snow again sunday night.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1910182 said:


> They are also saying theres a chance we'll see accumulating snow again sunday night.


That's waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay to far out to even mention......:laughing::laughing:


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1910155 said:


> The bimbo with Antelope Eyes on 9news is saying 4-8" by Friday AM.


Bimbo with antelope eyes...:laughing:

Might be making a quick run to Denver in the morning then high tail it back to get ready for either a good snow fall or with my luck just rain.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Kyle... Quit being so negative. It's going to snow. And it will be mother beautiful snow!


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1910201 said:


> Bimbo with antelope eyes...:laughing:


Well........


----------



## MK97

rob_cook2001;1910216 said:


> Kyle... Quit being so negative. It's going to snow. And it will be mother beautiful snow!


Mother beautiful huh? LOL

It's been a running joke that everything close to being an event, seems to circle around me and all my accounts. I call it being in the co*kblock zone. 


BUFF;1910217 said:


> Well........


Bahahahaha! I knew who you were referencing, but to see a comparison photo almost made me spit my whiskey on the screen. :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1910228 said:


> Mother beautiful huh? LOL
> 
> It's been a running joke that everything close to being an event, seems to circle around me and all my accounts. I call it being in the co*kblock zone


In the company of men being in that zone is good thing in my book.......


----------



## BRL1

Merry Christmas yall. I'm sittin round havin some Tom and Jerrys talking with the family. I just dropped the truck off today to have some work done. Won't have it back for at least 4 days. I left the plow on too so I didn't have to worry about remembering how to hook it back up. Spreaders as well, and shovels. 

I let one of my bUddies use my atv too. He said he was going down to some sand dunes. That sounds like fun. 
Have a merry Christmas!


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;1910297 said:


> Merry Christmas yall. I'm sittin round havin some Tom and Jerrys talking with the family. I just dropped the truck off today to have some work done. Won't have it back for at least 4 days. I left the plow on too so I didn't have to worry about remembering how to hook it back up. Spreaders as well, and shovels.
> 
> I let one of my bUddies use my atv too. He said he was going down to some sand dunes. That sounds like fun.
> Have a merry Christmas!


Won't have the truck back for 4 days............. ummmm you know we have snow coming tomorrow right?

Or so they say, you being down a plow will probably tempt mother nature to make it so.


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;1910307 said:


> Won't have the truck back for 4 days............. ummmm you know we have snow coming tomorrow right?
> 
> Or so they say, you being down a plow will probably tempt mother nature to make it so.


Shhhhhh. Ugh yea my only plow truck is getting the umm high octane boost valve tire pressure maximizer fixed on it. Parts no where to be found so it will be out of commission.


----------



## MK97

Looks like it's going to be on tonight. Everywhere calling for 1-3 and then 3-5 tonight


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1910420 said:


> Looks like it's going to be on tonight. Everywhere calling for 1-3 and then 3-5 tonight


They are saying if all the stars, moon, clouds, winds, upper atmospheric moisture and other various conditions all line up 
just right that parts of Laramie county could see a foot.

I'll believe it when I see it.

Per radar and the WYDOT web cams its already snowing good in Cheyenne.


----------



## jpell

Merry Christmas to you all. Heres to hoping for snow today, tonight, tomorrow, Sunday, Sunday night, and Monday. I hope you all have a great day with your families.


----------



## MK97

Well it's doing a snow/rain thing right now...little early from when it was guessed, I mean forcasted


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1910430 said:


> Well it's doing a snow/rain thing right now...little early from when it was guessed, I mean forcasted


Yeah it is a little earlier than they were guessing.


----------



## MK97

Eh, oh well. Going to run to Denver to do the family thing, then high tail it back up here. Should be all kinds of fun...


----------



## jpell

Sounds fun, drive safe and pray for snow


----------



## BUFF

Started snowing around noon and taking it's time to accumulate.


----------



## MK97

Just got back and got everything ready. Now waiting for accumulation. It's a rain/snow mix right now.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Just finishing last minute stuff then going to get a bite to eat. Snowing decent in keenesburg, started right at 2.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1910566 said:


> Started snowing around noon and taking it's time to accumulate.


Started around 8 this morning and officially up to 1.5" so far. 
Ground wasn't as cold as they were expecting or some thing. 
24 now, down from 30 at 8 am.

Not quite what I was expecting from this morning's early forecast. 
I guess Scottsbluff got towards 5" already.


----------



## MK97

I was wondering about the warm day we had yesterday and how it would play into today's snow. So far nothing is really sticking.


----------



## BUFF

It's sticking on my road, probably got an inch on it and it's coming down pretty good.


----------



## MK97

Starting to stick now, and coming down pretty good.


----------



## BPS#1

Not much daylight left, its got some serious work to do to even hit the low end.



> Total daytime snow accumulation of 3 to 7 inches possible.


Tonight says 3 to 5, I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## MK97

Yeah it went from all sources pretty much were the same prediction last night, to now they are all over the place. ones 2-4 another 4-7 another up to 3 and around 1" by tomrrow


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1910603 said:


> Yeah it went from all sources pretty much were the same prediction last night, to now they are all over the place. ones 2-4 another 4-7 another up to 3 and around 1" by tomrrow


When that happens its a safe bet that they do not have any clue.
Just throw a lot out there and when some thing happens hopefully they've muddied the water enough no body gets too pissed about their performance.


----------



## MK97

Aye, it's nothing more than a guessing game and the best guess gets to brag...a lot like price is right.


----------



## BUFF

Just looked at CDOT webcams and everything south of me is showing wet roads or partially covered.
Was thinking about going out tonight but may hold off, maybe I text a few friends in Longmont and get an idea of WTF is going on.


----------



## MK97

At maybe half a inch right now up here. It's falling but it's not stacking well.


----------



## BPS#1

Looks like Scottsbluff will again be the big winner. 
They've already passed 8''


Sounds like Cheyenne has an inch on the pavement thanks to so much melting earlier.


----------



## ByDesign

Just started in east denver about 30 mins ago. Mainly wet roads, but sticking in places...sticking to grass...just a trace so far.


----------



## BUFF

I'm seeing about 2.5", a buddy in Longmont is saying maybe an inch. I'm thinking it'll wait till morning.


----------



## BPS#1

Not much yet.

http://1063cowboycountry.com/scenes-from-cheyennes-white-christmas-2014/


----------



## MK97

Still falling, just not very heavy here.


----------



## ByDesign

About 2" +\- here...from what I read the heavy stuff was supposed to come about 9


----------



## MK97

No change here, still falling about the same rate and slowly building.


----------



## MK97

Watching the news right now, FT.Collins is 5", Boulder 4.4". Um, not sure where they're measuring since I don't have 5" sitting in the driveway.


----------



## BPS#1

I'm headed out. 

See what I find. I expect to find low end of their guesses.


----------



## MK97

Has anyone ever found them to guess too low? :laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

Wednesday morning this week my friend in Kalispell MT woke up to 8" when the forecast said "little to no accumulation expected".

That makes for a mad scramble at 5:30 am.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1910832 said:


> Wednesday morning this week my friend in Kalispell MT woke up to 8" when the forecast said "little to no accumulation expected".
> 
> That makes for a mad scramble at 5:30 am.


That would be a mad dash for sure. Can't imagine waking to that, Think I'd need a direct injection of coffee.


----------



## BPS#1

All I can say is once you go V with wings you'll NEVER go back!!!!


----------



## rob_cook2001

V with wings is the ONLY way to go.. I just did some measurements and we are at 7+in. One spot measured 8.5. One sub totaled his truck on the way tonight! And one just spent an hour changing a tire after hitting a curb! I have to peel off to plow some burger king lots as soon as possible.


----------



## BUFF

Got a solid 8"at home, Longmont/Niwot 5-7" all is pretty heavy. Me and boy headed out around 3:15a and taking a break for Chicken Freid steak and eggs, Biscuits and gravy and eggs. Got one more commercial to do then heading for home after a fuel up.


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;1910869 said:


> All I can say is once you go V with wings you'll NEVER go back!!!!


Hey why aren't you accounts done yet?? Lol jk I've been up pretty nuch all night.

We did 3 services yesterday and got done around 11 then back out at 3am. 
All I can say is I need wings bad!


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;1910985 said:


> Hey why aren't you accounts done yet?? Lol jk I've been up pretty nuch all night.
> 
> We did 3 services yesterday and got done around 11 then back out at 3am.
> All I can say is I need wings bad!


I left the house right after 9.

I've been up all night.


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;1910988 said:


> I left the house right after 9.
> 
> I've been up all night.


Let me know if you need some help


----------



## ByDesign

Just got in...about 5-6" down here. Full push for me. Have not worked this hard in a while...my shoveler quit on Wednesday morning and my snowblower took a ****! Had to do everything by hand, but at 6 am when HD opened up, I was there and came out with a new snow blower.


----------



## MK97

Earlier today (0300) I was heading down the road towards the highway after finishing up a couple accounts. Came up on an intersection and when I was about 100 yards away, saw a city plow truck. Well couple seconds later I realized he wasn't going to stop for the red light (I had the green light the entire time). Due to ice couldn't slow down a lot, but I did have enough sense to realize hitting him square was going to hurt bad. Managed to get the truck angled just enough to hit him off center. My plow hit him and snapped the truck around and slammed the drive side into him. From the force it spun him around (he was loaded full of sand so likely around 25k-30k lbs). Just by a chance a paramedic was getting coffee and saw the whole thing and climbed in to keep me from moving wile waiting for EMT. They had to cut the door off the truck since it was crushed in.

The guy admitted fault when the cops came, granted having three witnesses in the 7-11 wasn't going to allow him to make any excuses. The jerkoff didn't even ask if I was okay. Cops said it was probably a good thing the door was crushed in, since I was trying to get out to get to the plow driver, I was beyond pissed since there was zero reason for him to run the light. I went off on two witnesses (thought they were in the plow truck) as the medic was trying to keep me from moving. So feel like a dick for that one. 

Right now I have some nice sized bumps on my head and feeling sore. So may go get checked out by a doctor. Wanted to give it time to see if anything else feels off.

Before:









After:
















You can see the plow truck that hit me here


----------



## MK97

Needless to say I'm amazed I'm walking after I saw the truck. I thought just the front end got smashed. Definitely going with another Ford.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Holy crapola, glad you're OK. 

Although, if you think you're sore today.................just wait for tomorrow. Seriously. 

PS I don't think you're plow is going to scrape very well on both sides anymore.


----------



## MK97

Yeah I'm starting to feel it now. Got a doc appointment in the morning to get checked out. I think the plow is fine, might just need a little adjustment.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

If there's no chance of a concussion--you didn't hit your head on anything--start with ibuprofen.


----------



## MK97

I have 2 nice fat lumps on my head from hitting the door and I assume headliner. Don't have any signs of a concussion. Got a doc appointment in the morning to double check.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Stick with Tylenol then until you do. Just in case.


----------



## MK97

Popped one about an hour ago for the time being. See if I get prescribed anything tomorrow.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1911113 said:


> Yeah I'm starting to feel it now. Got a doc appointment in the morning to get checked out. I think the plow is fine, might just need a little adjustment.


Holy Balls Kyle.......... not a good way to start the day.

Put the plow on C-List and say it has moderate use...........

FWIW I came a cross a Boulder County tandem on it side this morning, kind of funny there were Elk milling around it.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1911134 said:


> Holy Balls Kyle.......... not a good way to start the day.
> 
> Put the plow on C-List and say it has moderate use...........
> 
> FWIW I came a cross a Boulder County tandem on it side this morning, kind of funny there were Elk milling around it.


You're telling me, I was having a good day too. Wont be doing anything for awhile now.

Think Paul will be upset I scratched up his old plow? LOL

The elk were probably laughing at him.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1911140 said:


> You're telling me, I was having a good day too. Wont be doing anything for awhile now.
> 
> Think Paul will be upset I scratched up his old plow? LOL
> 
> The elk were probably laughing at him.


I bet the other driver is in a world of $h!t......


----------



## MK97

I'll be shocked is he still has a job.


----------



## ByDesign

Was this after I talked with you Kyle?


----------



## BC Handyman

Glad to hear your not posting this from the hospital, hope you feel better & don't have any snow in near future to worry about.


----------



## MK97

ByDesign;1911253 said:


> Was this after I talked with you Kyle?


This happened about 5 minutes after you and I spoke. I was just getting out of Boulder on 119.

BC- Everyone I've shown the pics to are amazed I'm not in the hospital let alone alive. Fortunately for me the truck did it's job and kept that from being my last ride.

I've known a few guys in bad wrecks in Super Duties and the cab seems to keep the occupants safe and not fold up like some I've seen. I would anyway, but definitely sticking to Ford for the next one.


----------



## BPS#1

Damn bro. That sucks a big one. 

I'm glad you are OK. 
Thats funny you wanted to "dance" with the other driver.
After my wreck I thanked the axxhole for being an axxhole while he was sitting in the 
front seat of the cop car. I expected the cop to tell me to back off and cool down.
I think he was just as amazed at what came out of my mouth as what the other idiot 
and myself were. LMAO Cop never said a word.

Sue them guys for injuries. That way you can hang a shiny V with wings on your next truck. 

Yeah tomorrow or even day 3 is when you'll feel it worse.
Take muscle relaxers and take it easy for a couple days, let your body heal.


----------



## BUFF

Go get some Tommy Chong approved Brownies and veg out. Prescription stuff could plug you up........Thumbs Up

I never quit snowing like they said it would, hit my resi's again late this afternoon and will get my commercial stuff in the am, resi's too if they need it. 

All my stuff hit the third tier rates, which has been awhile, plus second rounds at tier one.payuppayup 
Still coming down pretty good, been home for about an hour and we've picked up another 1/2".


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1911418 said:


> Damn bro. That sucks a big one.
> 
> I'm glad you are OK.
> Thats funny you wanted to "dance" with the other driver.
> After my wreck I thanked the axxhole for being an axxhole while he was sitting in the
> front seat of the cop car. I expected the cop to tell me to back off and cool down.
> I think he was just as amazed at what came out of my mouth as what the other idiot
> and myself were. LMAO Cop never said a word.
> 
> Sue them guys for injuries. That way you can hang a shiny V with wings on your next truck.
> 
> Yeah tomorrow or even day 3 is when you'll feel it worse.
> Take muscle relaxers and take it easy for a couple days, let your body heal.


Yeah the cops wouldn't let me near the other guy after I tried forcing the door open to...have a word with him.

Hoping to get it settled quick, but if they play games may have to take the legal road. If they really wanted it over with they could drop off a new 6.7 with a V-plow and a 2015 GT for pain and suffering. :laughing:



BUFF;1911488 said:


> Go get some Tommy Chong approved Brownies and veg out. Prescription stuff could plug you up........Thumbs Up
> 
> I never quit snowing like they said it would, hit my resi's again late this afternoon and will get my commercial stuff in the am, resi's too if they need it.
> 
> All my stuff hit the third tier rates, which has been awhile, plus second rounds at tier one.payuppayup
> Still coming down pretty good, been home for about an hour and we've picked up another 1/2".


Not a big pain killer fan, don't like the feeling when on them.

It just recently tapered off to flurries right now. Running way longer then they were guessing.


----------



## BPS#1

We're still getting flurries too, but more in the dusting category.

Supposed to be high winds tomorrow night/sunday morning. 
Ground blizzard gonna make drifting, gonna make more plowing. 

Just in time for the next storm sunday night/monday.


----------



## BPS#1

Speaking of the Sunday night/monday/tuesday storm.......... one of the local talent guys told me today "if I had to GUESS I'd say about 3 to 4'' for the storm"


Not kidding, exact words.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1911637 said:


> Speaking of the Sunday night/monday/tuesday storm.......... one of the local talent guys told me today "if I had to GUESS I'd say about 3 to 4'' for the storm"
> 
> Not kidding, exact words.


Just confirms all the high tech equipment they rave about is nothing more than something like this.


----------



## BRL1

Well it's 3am again. I just got home from doing some clean ups and talked the managers into doing full services. Crazy how they think my magical ice melt can melt over 2 inches of pard backed snow/ice. 

Hopefully mac has some Ice melt in stock Tomorrow will be the only time I can grab it.


----------



## BPS#1

How do you feel today Kyle? 

Like a run over turd?


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1912244 said:


> How do you feel today Kyle?
> 
> Like a run over turd?


I'm going with this.......


----------



## MK97

Pretty much. Had to go get xrays to make sure my back isn't perma screwed. They came back normal which is good, but every joint is sore as hell, as is my neck and full back. Basically feeling the result of playing pinball in the cab. 

Just need to take it easy for a week and try to heal up. Looking at trucks is the only thing making me feel better...that and the whiskey. I denied the pain meds since I don't like how they make me feel.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Crown and coke will heal you up! What kind of truck you thinking?? Better hang a red plow on it.


----------



## BUFF

Soooooo more snow tomorrow night through Monday?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I hate to tell you I told you so. Tensing up before the crash has a lot to do with it also. 

I'm with you on the painkillers. I usually stick with ibuprofen. 

Could have been worse.


----------



## MK97

rob_cook2001;1912308 said:


> Crown and coke will heal you up! What kind of truck you thinking?? Better hang a red plow on it.


Had some Maple Crown couple weeks back, weird but good. Been trying all kinds of whiskeys the last few months. Got some JD Single Barrel, not cheap but really good straight up whiskey.

I am up in the air right now on trucks. I started looking at clean 05-07 6.0's since I came to really like mine. But I always liked the 6.4 for added comforts. Spent a lot of time behind the wheel in a friends 08 F450 and then his 2012 F350. Really like both and for the price of a clean low mileage 6.4, I have found some used 2011/2012 6.7's. Once I have a better idea of everything I might go do a lot of testing. 

Red as in Hiniker or Boss? :laughing:

I only got to use that 9' Scoop 3 times before it became a pretzel. I liked it, BUT the controller annoyed me. Took forever to get used to it, and still occasionally was off on my timing when piling.

Mark- What's funny is I tried not to tense up since I was fighting to get the truck from hitting genius straight on. Still tensed up, but didn't lock up. Probably would have broken my wrist again if I had.

I have no complaints on my pain, knowing it could have easily been way worse. I could be checking the forums in a hospital bed for all I know.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Boss! Hiniker doesn't use red, it is a dark pink lol. You must be a glutin for punishment if you want to buy a 6.0 lol


----------



## rob_cook2001

I'll take more snow.. took a bunch of pics this storm.. here is one.


----------



## MK97

rob_cook2001;1912327 said:


> Boss! Hiniker doesn't use red, it is a dark pink lol. You must be a glutin for punishment if you want to buy a 6.0 lol


Haha, don't let BPS catch you saying that.  Don't think there is a Boss dealer up here either. Might need to meet up at some point so I can try your Boss, and see if the controller is less annoying. The Hiniker dealer up here is where I've bought a bunch of stuff, so may be inclined to stick with them unless the Boss blows it away.

I might be, but after I fixed the issues the previous owner hid, mine was solid. I am leaning towards a 6.4 or 6.7. No matter what I have a feeling they'll all have the same issue...the emissions crap falling off. Damn Ford quality.


----------



## BPS#1

rob_cook2001;1912327 said:


> Boss! Hiniker doesn't use red, it is a dark pink lol. You must be a glutin for punishment if you want to buy a 6.0 lol


You need your eyes checked. 
Nice loader/box set up, that should move a flake or 3.

Kyle what do you find annoying about the controller?
To me its about as simple as you can get. But I've not run others to know how they are.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1912343 said:


> You need your eyes checked.
> Nice loader/box set up, that should move a flake or 3.
> 
> Kyle what do you find annoying about the controller?
> To me its about as simple as you can get. But I've not run others to know how they are.


Maybe it was just me, but I didn't like that I had to push down (push it in) on the joystick before moving it any direction. A lot of times, I'd hit one way to angle it and wouldn't do anything until I pushed down the left/right. Same for lifting it, for a long while I'd come up to my pile slow to get a head start on raising it up so I wouldn't clip the curb. I finally got to where I'd make sure I heard the solenoid click to now it was going to do what I wanted.

User error maybe?

My Northman responds much faster to controls, but it's also not going through a solenoid first.

It worked well, just took time getting used to the new method.

Might need to call your brother on Monday to see if he can even get any more plows in. Can't imagine anyone is going to want to order a single plow in January. Pretty sure they get hit hard on shipping unless it's a full load, and don't remember if they have anymore.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1912345 said:


> Maybe it was just me, but I didn't like that I had to push down (push it in) on the joystick before moving it any direction. A lot of times, I'd hit one way to angle it and wouldn't do anything until I pushed down the left/right. Same for lifting it, for a long while I'd come up to my pile slow to get a head start on raising it up so I wouldn't clip the curb. I finally got to where I'd make sure I heard the solenoid click to now it was going to do what I wanted.
> 
> User error maybe?
> 
> My Northman responds much faster to controls, but it's also not going through a solenoid first.
> 
> It worked well, just took time getting used to the new method.
> 
> Might need to call your brother on Monday to see if he can even get any more plows in. Can't imagine anyone is going to want to order a single plow in January. Pretty sure they get hit hard on shipping unless it's a full load, and don't remember if they have anymore.


Pushing the button down first is probably operator error

Or maybe it was the coke that spilled in joystick before I bought it. That don't sound normal.

Last I was at Watershed (thanksgiving) he still had a V and a couple scoops.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I do believe oj Watson has a dxt in stock lol


----------



## rob_cook2001

Thankyou, the loader is a little big and the box is a little small. Still moves a good amount of snow and pretty maneuverable.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1912351 said:


> Pushing the button down first is probably operator error
> 
> Or maybe it was the coke that spilled in joystick before I bought it. That don't sound normal.
> 
> Last I was at Watershed (thanksgiving) he still had a V and a couple scoops.


That's possible, just didn't like having to hit twice to raise it and get it to do its thing.

I was there early December and think Justin said he had ordered 8 more, but they had all been bought in advance.

Rob and Buff, what did you guys pay for your V's? I know the Hiniker one is $7600 installed. If I have to go through all this mess starting to think I need to just go big with a V.


----------



## BPS#1

Sometimes thumpin the controller on the steering wheel would adjust its attitude for a little and it'd work smoothly. 

Not that it matters now.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1912360 said:


> That's possible, just didn't like having to hit twice to raise it and get it to do its thing.
> 
> I was there early December and think Justin said he had ordered 8 more, but they had all been bought in advance.
> 
> Rob and Buff, what did you guys pay for your V's? I know the Hiniker one is $7600 installed. If I have to go through all this mess starting to think I need to just go big with a V.


Mine was about $7600.00 installed including the wings.
I know OJ was cheaper by about $400.00 but didn't want to go to Greeley and wanted to support Mac Eq, and have afterhours parts if needed.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1912364 said:


> Sometimes thumpin the controller on the steering wheel would adjust its attitude for a little and it'd work smoothly.
> 
> Not that it matters now.


When I go to get the bed box I'm going to snag the controller. It might work awesome now that it got a really good thumpin. :laughing:

Buff- So it basically will come down to which feels better to operate. May have to play with both and go from there. Like with Mac, I know Dave has 24 hour emergency repair for his stuff. So the service said may win over.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1912368 said:


> When I go to get the bed box I'm going to snag the controller. It might work awesome now that it got a really good thumpin. :laughing:
> 
> Buff- So it basically will come down to which feels better to operate. May have to play with both and go from there. Like with Mac, I know Dave has 24 hour emergency repair for his stuff. So the service said may win over.


I took to the Boss controller real quick coming from a Meyer Touchpad.


----------



## MK97

What did you think of Paul's V when we were there?


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1912375 said:


> What did you think of Paul's V when we were there?


I only messed with it for a few minutes and it was awkward but I'm sure given some time it'd be second nature.

I do like the Boss Mounting system over the Hiniker, no jack stand and less involved IMO, but again I'm use to the Boss set up.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Well, off to clean up someone else's mess in fort Collins.. have to love 3 inches of slush!


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1912381 said:


> I only messed with it for a few minutes and it was awkward but I'm sure given some time it'd be second nature.


With everything there is a learning curve. 
I've pretty much got the hang of it now when it comes to getting a wing to do what I want.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1912480 said:


> With everything there is a learning curve.
> I've pretty much got the hang of it now when it comes to getting a wing to do what I want.


Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## rob_cook2001

Getting this crap cleaned up.


----------



## MK97

Rob is that the mall up here in Foco?


----------



## rob_cook2001

Yep, foothills.


----------



## MK97

I didn't know you came to this area. Are you doing it as a sub? I know the company that had it the start of the season. Even still have the overhead map and specs on it. :laughing:

Once everything is settled if you need a sub for it let me know. Thinking I may drop one company I'm subbing for since they're beginning to annoy me.


----------



## BPS#1

Kyle you could move into the big times with this

http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/bfs/4802870744.html


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1912728 said:


> Kyle you could move into the big times with this
> 
> http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/bfs/4802870744.html


I've seen that before, he also has a route in Boulder. Always thought buying routes was a big no no as the customers could bail at anytime. I'd consider it if he has had his customers a very long time. But nothing is ever certain.


----------



## BPS#1

Depends on if he has written contracts.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1912753 said:


> Depends on if he has written contracts.


He's had both routes up for awhile. Once everything settles may contact him for S&G and see what it's all about.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1912754 said:


> He's had both routes up for awhile. Once everything settles may contact him for S&G and see what it's all about.


That may be a sign hes a wee bit over priced.

I've seen a lawn/snow biz for sale out of Laramie for quite some time...... Hes only asking $650k.

I'm sure he'll keep asking and asking and asking and asking....................................


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1912765 said:


> That may be a sign hes a wee bit over priced.
> 
> I've seen a lawn/snow biz for sale out of Laramie for quite some time...... Hes only asking $650k.
> 
> I'm sure he'll keep asking and asking and asking and asking....................................


Aye, I'd want to see exactly what each account makes and he could keep most of his equipment. That's always the thing, he may value it at $100k, but could be $40k worth of equipment added in.

Only $650k? Why aren't you buying that screaming deal? lol


----------



## ByDesign

Anyone interested in some sub work @ centera?


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1912866 said:


> Anyone interested in some sub work @ centera?


In Loveland, kind of too far north for you isn't.


----------



## ByDesign

BUFF;1912888 said:


> In Loveland, kind of too far north for you isn't.


Yes and yes. One of my friends has the contract and was mentioning needing approx 30 shovelers and one tractor driver.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1912907 said:


> Yes and yes. One of my friends has the contract and was mentioning needing approx 30 shovelers and one tractor driver.


30 shovelers......... Man that has to be like trying to herd cats........


----------



## MK97

You just need a pro to help.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1912930 said:


> You just need a pro to help.


Dude that's just wrong......... Everyone knows the best way to herd cats is with a 12gauge, especially if you need to cut a few from the herd.....


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1912972 said:


> Dude that's just wrong......... Everyone knows the best way to herd cats is with a 12gauge, especially if you need to cut a few from the herd.....


Those Centerra people seem a little "modern", so they may frown on making it rain fur. :laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1912911 said:


> 30 shovelers......... Man that has to be like trying to herd cats........





BUFF;1912972 said:


> Dude that's just wrong......... Everyone knows the best way to herd cats is with a 12gauge, especially if you need to cut a few from the herd.....





MK97;1912977 said:


> Those Centerra people seem a little "modern", so they may frown on making it rain fur. :laughing:


LMAO

Trying to run herd on 30 shovelers would make any man want to either shoot himself or drive him to drinking...... HEAVILY


----------



## BUFF

Sooooooo incoming storm and it's going to be cold as hell too.

I'm really low on Ice Melt and need to pickup another skid tomorrow, also need to pick up paddles for my Honda Blower since they're getting a little short.


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;1913108 said:


> Sooooooo incoming storm and it's going to be cold as hell too.
> 
> I'm really low on Ice Melt and need to pickup another skid tomorrow, also need to pick up paddles for my Honda Blower since they're getting a little short.


Same here looks like I will be heading down to co in the morining. I really wanted to pick up 2 pallets but my trailer is snowed in! 
Where do you get yours?


----------



## famlawn

Hey guys, haven't been around in a while. Hope everyone is doing well.

I'm GUESSING most snow will be before Tuesday. Planning to go out around midnight Monday night, or earlier if we get 4". Gotta get my shovel crews ready for 175 resi's


----------



## BPS#1

175 residentials.......shoot me now


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;1913151 said:


> Same here looks like I will be heading down to co in the morining. I really wanted to pick up 2 pallets but my trailer is snowed in!
> Where do you get yours?


Run your fuel tank low, I hear CO is significantly lower than Cheyenne at the pump.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1913205 said:


> Run your fuel tank low, I hear CO is significantly lower than Cheyenne at the pump.


Paid $2.99/gal on my last fill up. Really made me mad that I had a full tank right before the wreck. Could have saved that $80 for booze or ammo.


----------



## famlawn

I might be the only one willing to deal with the head ache of residentials, but I'll take 1000 of them if I can


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1913206 said:


> Paid $2.99/gal on my last fill up. Really made me mad that I had a full tank right before the wreck. Could have saved that $80 for booze or ammo.


That would grind a guy's gears


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1913208 said:


> That would grind a guy's gears


Just more to add to their bill.

I don't think I paid under $3/gal since I got my first diesel 4 years ago. Wyoming used to be within a couple cents but last couple years it's a .20-.50 difference.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;1913151 said:


> Same here looks like I will be heading down to co in the morining. I really wanted to pick up 2 pallets but my trailer is snowed in!
> Where do you get yours?


The Watershed in FoCo , John Deere Landscapes in Loveland or Broomfield, CPS in Longmont.


----------



## ByDesign

MK97;1913212 said:


> Just more to add to their bill.
> 
> I don't think I paid under $3/gal since I got my first diesel 4 years ago. Wyoming used to be within a couple cents but last couple years it's a .20-.50 difference.


I remember paying .69/gal for diesel when I was 16 in TX!!! I honestly didn't think I would ever see diesel go below $3.00 in my lifetime again. Snow just started falling here, lightly...see how it adds up!


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;1913205 said:


> Run your fuel tank low, I hear CO is significantly lower than Cheyenne at the pump.


Haha already ahead of Ya man. Both diesels are coming down an picking up a combined 140 gal. So who has the cheapest diesel on my way to Loveland ?


----------



## MK97

BRL1;1913337 said:


> Haha already ahead of Ya man. Both diesels are coming down an picking up a combined 140 gal. So who has the cheapest diesel on my way to Loveland ?


I got the diesel for $2.99 at the Shell on Prospect and College here in Fort Collins. About 8 miles off the highway, exit 268. Everything around the highway is higher for obvious reasons.


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;1913337 said:


> Haha already ahead of Ya man. Both diesels are coming down an picking up a combined 140 gal. So who has the cheapest diesel on my way to Loveland ?


Gas buddy app is your friend


----------



## BUFF

Started to snow about 40min ago and it's adding up.


----------



## BPS#1

If the wind picks up much we'll be in trouble. 
No crust on some fluffy snow

We got some light snow. One place had an inch this morning, otherwise just light snow


----------



## BUFF

About 1-1.5" and coming down pretty good


----------



## BRL1

MK97;1913348 said:


> I got the diesel for $2.99 at the Shell on Prospect and College here in Fort Collins. About 8 miles off the highway, exit 268. Everything around the highway is higher for obvious reasons.


Yea I found some for under 3 bucks a gal. I didn't feel like driving around and looking with two trucks with pallets of ice melt with all the idiots out. 
I'm sorry to hear about your crash. Good thing your ok and hopefully insurance takes care of you!


----------



## rob_cook2001

My first truck was a 95 cc drw powerstroke. I remember being able to fill both tanks and get a soda with $40. The cheapest I ever got regular fuel was a few weeks after turning 16 I paid .99 in Cheyenne.. I could get red fuel for less than a buck all the time. Those were the days!


----------



## BRL1

rob_cook2001;1913415 said:


> My first truck was a 95 cc drw powerstroke. I remember being able to fill both tanks and get a soda with $40. The cheapest I ever got regular fuel was a few weeks after turning 16 I paid .99 in Cheyenne.. I could get red fuel for less than a buck all the time. Those were the days!


One time I got a 50gal barrel of jp8 and ran in my Duramax. That stuff burns clean. Best its ever run


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1913415 said:


> My first truck was a 95 cc drw powerstroke. I remember being able to fill both tanks and get a soda with $40. The cheapest I ever got regular fuel was a few weeks after turning 16 I paid .99 in Cheyenne.. I could get red fuel for less than a buck all the time. Those were the days!


When I was a kid gas was $.25 a gallon, when I started to drive it was $.40 a gallon..... GD I'm old....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1913433 said:


> When I was a kid gas was $.25 a gallon, when I started to drive it was $.40 a gallon..... GD I'm old....


They sold gas when you were a kid?

Figured it was hay stations and water troughs.


----------



## BRL1

You guys are getting all the snow down there!


----------



## ByDesign

Mark Oomkes;1913625 said:


> They sold gas when you were a kid?
> 
> Figured it was hay stations and water troughs.


Haha!!!!!!


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;1913638 said:


> You guys are getting all the snow down there!


I got about 5" of fluff.

Bite me Mark O.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

You opened the door..........really wide.

I'd be an idiot to pass that one up.


----------



## ByDesign

I'm going to head back out around 1 am. Looks to be another band moving thru soon.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1913433 said:


> When I was a kid gas was $.25 a gallon, when I started to drive it was $.40 a gallon..... GD I'm old....





Mark Oomkes;1913625 said:


> They sold gas when you were a kid?
> 
> Figured it was hay stations and water troughs.





BUFF;1913667 said:


> I got about 5" of fluff.
> 
> Bite me Mark O.....





Mark Oomkes;1913674 said:


> You opened the door..........really wide.
> 
> I'd be an idiot to pass that one up.


ROFLMAO

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

Man Brickman Group must hire any sub that rolls in off the street. 

Today I saw an almost low rider chev half ton with a 7.5' straight Sno Way blade that couldn't have been more than 3'' off the ground.
The pickup had a Brickman Group magnetic sign slapped on the tailgate. 

They must be really desperate for subs, then again for what they pay thats probably just about the equipment for the rate.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1913694 said:


> Man Brickman Group must hire any sub that rolls in off the street.
> 
> Today I saw an almost low rider chev half ton with a 7.5' straight Sno Way blade that couldn't have been more than 3'' off the ground.
> The pickup had a Brickman Group magnetic sign slapped on the tailgate.
> 
> They must be really desperate for subs, then again for what they pay thats probably just about the equipment for the rate.


Being low to the ground means it will scrap better, duh.

Brickman contacted me a couple times and their prices were barely beer money. I should scope out those locations when it snows to see who's doing them.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1913674 said:


> You opened the door..........really wide.
> 
> I'd be an idiot to pass that one up.


Yah Yah Yah........ call it my good will for the day.



ByDesign;1913684 said:


> I'm going to head back out around 1 am. Looks to be another band moving thru soon.


Just got home, going to eat some food and head back out around 2:30am.
This stuff is super dry and wouldn't stack worth a dam, wind is also starting to kick up and the roads home were starting to drift.


----------



## SnoFarmer

BUFF;1913817 said:


> This stuff is super dry and wouldn't stack worth a dam.


Don't ya just hate that.

Go to fast and it is blown out of the way.

we feel bad for ya


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;1913820 said:


> Don't ya just hate that.
> 
> Go to fast and it is blown out of the way.
> 
> we feel bad for ya


yeah it's a real b!tch:laughing:


----------



## BUFF

Just got done with a 6hrs tour, picked up another 2"would have been lees but my GD shoveler was a no show, texted and called him and nothing, MF:realmad:
He calls at 7a saying his power was out.... last I knew cell phones run a battery's and he talked last night about heading out this morning.

Oh well more money for me.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1913817 said:


> This stuff is super dry and wouldn't stack worth a dam, wind is also starting to kick up and the roads home were starting to drift.


Boo frickin hoo.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1914069 said:


> Boo frickin hoo.


LOL....
Hey I called your office and was told you were taking a nap.......


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1914034 said:


> Just got done with a 6hrs tour, picked up another 2"would have been lees but my GD shoveler was a no show, texted and called him and nothing, MF:realmad:
> He calls at 7a saying his power was out.... last I knew cell phones run a battery's and he talked last night about heading out this morning.
> 
> Oh well more money for me.......


The joys of hired help. I've had plenty of those excuses. Call me paranoid but I throw my phone on the charger if I get down to 50% and leave it next to me at night. Not sure why anyone else thinks of doing these things to ensure they're up.

Did it go right to voicemail or ring when you called? If it rang it had plenty of juice to be answered.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1914089 said:


> The joys of hired help. I've had plenty of those excuses. Call me paranoid but I throw my phone on the charger if I get down to 50% and leave it next to me at night. Not sure why anyone else thinks of doing these things to ensure they're up.
> 
> Did it go right to voicemail or ring when you called? If it rang it had plenty of juice to be answered.


Straight to Vmail.
Sunday I texted him twice to meet in Longmont so I could load him up on Ice-Melt, the phucker called Monday morning saying his phone was off.
My wife says give him one more chance...... I'll decide that when we meet up this afternoon. I'm tempted to not pay him for last night since he left me hanging today, maybe that will get his attention.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1914073 said:


> LOL....
> Hey I called your office and was told you were taking a nap.......


In a tree, as the deer walked by.


----------



## MK97

The only way to make a point is to hit the only thing that matters to them...money.


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;1913694 said:


> Man Brickman Group must hire any sub that rolls in off the street.
> 
> Today I saw an almost low rider chev half ton with a 7.5' straight Sno Way blade that couldn't have been more than 3'' off the ground.
> The pickup had a Brickman Group magnetic sign slapped on the tailgate.
> 
> They must be really desperate for subs, then again for what they pay thats probably just about the equipment for the rate.


Is it black? He was trying to plow Applebee's. Key word trying. Then he just left


----------



## ByDesign

Snow wouldn't stack very well last night....too cold, remembered to take one picture!


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1914186 said:


> Snow wouldn't stack very well last night....too cold, remembered to take one picture!


Boy I hear you........Sucked moving it too, it would just sluff off.


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;1914152 said:


> Is it black? He was trying to plow Applebee's. Key word trying. Then he just left


Tanish

Saw it in Windsor last evening

That's special


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Why would anyone in their right mind complain about plowing powder?

Must be the lack of oxygen.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1914224 said:


> Why would anyone in their right mind complain about plowing powder?
> 
> Must be the lack of oxygen.


Just trying to keep up with the easterners by b!tching about anything......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1914228 said:


> Just trying to keep up with the easterners by b!tching about anything......


Ah, I see.

Good thing I'm from the Midwest. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1914246 said:


> Ah, I see.
> 
> Good thing I'm from the Midwest. :laughing::laughing:


Huh........ not according to this time zone map.......xysport


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;1914196 said:


> Tanish
> 
> Saw it in Windsor last evening
> 
> That's special


Gotcha. There is a truck like that up here too.


----------



## fairrpe86

One way to store it...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1914277 said:


> Huh........ not according to this time zone map.......xysport


Just because I'm in the same time zone does NOT make me like those on the East Coast.

We're allowed to own and carry firearms. Which, BTW, our laws are more liberal than Colorado's when it comes to magazine capacity.


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;1914309 said:


> Gotcha. There is a truck like that up here too.


Ok
I haven't seen it


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1914622 said:


> Just because I'm in the same time zone does NOT make me like those on the East Coast.
> 
> We're allowed to own and carry firearms. Which, BTW, our laws are more liberal than Colorado's when it comes to magazine capacity.


You're guilty by time zone association.........

Our Mag cap law is a joke, you can buy a "kit" for a P-Mag in any capacity in Co or just buzz up to Wyoming to buy.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Put in a TON of hours since Christmas! All the equipment is working great and the three new guys are getting the hang of it. I was out for 36 hours straight before I got home lastnight.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1914849 said:


> You're guilty by time zone association.........
> 
> Our Mag cap law is a joke, you can buy a "kit" for a P-Mag in any capacity in Co or just buzz up to Wyoming to buy.


Fine, then I'm associating you with the freaks in Boulder. :laughing:


----------



## MK97

rob_cook2001;1914855 said:


> Put in a TON of hours since Christmas! All the equipment is working great and the three new guys are getting the hang of it. I was out for 36 hours straight before I got home lastnight.


Wow Rob, that's a lot of hours more importantly money, lol. Hope to be up and running in the next couple weeks. So will probably mean another 6 weeks of no snow as soon as I'm set up.



Mark Oomkes;1914857 said:


> Fine, then I'm associating you with the freaks in Boulder. :laughing:


Al joking aside, that's just mean Mark.

But funny
:laughing:


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1914857 said:


> Fine, then I'm associating you with the freaks in Boulder. :laughing:


You got me there....... Truth be known I'm a Boulder High Alumni but in my defense it was just hippies to deal with back then and they had really good weed.


----------



## BPS#1

rob_cook2001;1914855 said:


> Put in a TON of hours since Christmas! All the equipment is working great and the three new guys are getting the hang of it. I was out for 36 hours straight before I got home lastnight.


Definitely a young man's game. 
I couldn't do it. I doubt Buff wants to do it.



Mark Oomkes;1914857 said:


> Fine, then I'm associating you with the freaks in Boulder. :laughing:


Thumbs Up Thumbs Up LMFAO



MK97;1914861 said:


> Wow Rob, that's a lot of hours more importantly money, lol. Hope to be up and running in the next couple weeks. So will probably mean another 6 weeks of no snow as soon as I'm set up.


You got an idea of what direction you are going equipment wise?

Watershed only has straight blades in stock. But shipping shouldn't be too high on even one, they'll send it out on a load with other destinations.

Are you able to cover your route with your one plow right now?


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1914866 said:


> You got me there....... Truth be known I'm a Boulder High Alumni but in my defense it was just hippies to deal with back then and they had really good weed.


You should hit some again, mellow you out.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1914944 said:


> You got an idea of what direction you are going equipment wise?
> 
> Watershed only has straight blades in stock. But shipping shouldn't be too high on even one, they'll send it out on a load with other destinations.
> 
> Are you able to cover your route with your one plow right now?


Honestly I'm thinking of going with a V plow over another scoop for versatility reasons. I'm basically stuck buying new since there isn't a single used Hiniker or Boss V plow in the state for sale I could find.

I called and they said they had some plows, should have specified what types they had. Might have to call Dave and see how much he'd bend me over with shipping. I did see he was offering free installs if bought by the 31st. He already got me for one install, hopefully he'll deal on a second one.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1914955 said:


> Honestly I'm thinking of going with a V plow over another scoop for versatility reasons. I'm basically stuck buying new since there isn't a single used Hiniker or Boss V plow in the state for sale I could find.
> 
> I called and they said they had some plows, should have specified what types they had. Might have to call Dave and see how much he'd bend me over with shipping. I did see he was offering free installs if bought by the 31st. He already got me for one install, hopefully he'll deal on a second one.


I wouldn't be surprised if he'd give ya the same deal. 
Hes pretty good at working with the small companies.

You'll like having a V with wings for the amount more of snow it'll move. 
Especially if the snow isn't fluffy powder.
What about a Western? Dave told me that his top 3 brands would be Hiniker, Western, Boss.
He said Western has talked to him about being a dealer. But he already carries so many brands.

Find a truck yet?

I saw the long bed version of the one that got totaled yesterday. Wasn't for sale.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1914959 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if he'd give ya the same deal.
> Hes pretty good at working with the small companies.
> 
> You'll like having a V with wings for the amount more of snow it'll move.
> Especially if the snow isn't fluffy powder.
> 
> Find a truck yet?
> 
> I saw the long bed version of the one that got totaled yesterday. Wasn't for sale.


Yeah Dave is good about working with the smaller guys. Atleast I hope since I've already blown a few grand there this year, and looking to spend even more lol.

I found the carbon copy of my truck but in longbed form up here few days ago for sale. Identical except stock size tires. Really want to stick to 05 or newer for the coil front end instead of leaf. Last two trucks, my 35's rubbed on each.

I'm looking at trucks now since I'm not sure what I want to do. Either looking at another 6.0 (05'-07') or really leaning towards a 6.4.. I made a few concessions regarding options on the last truck so trying to be picky on this one. Mainly wanting a moonroof and upfitters. The switches are only a couple hundred to add though...cutting a hole in the roof isn't,lol.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1914968 said:


> Yeah Dave is good about working with the smaller guys. Atleast I hope since I've already blown a few grand there this year, and looking to spend even more lol.
> 
> I found the carbon copy of my truck but in longbed form up here few days ago for sale. Identical except stock size tires. Really want to stick to 05 or newer for the coil front end instead of leaf. Last two trucks, my 35's rubbed on each.
> 
> I'm looking at trucks now since I'm not sure what I want to do. Either looking at another 6.0 (05'-07') or really leaning towards a 6.4.. I made a few concessions regarding options on the last truck so trying to be picky on this one. Mainly wanting a moonroof and upfitters. The switches are only a couple hundred to add though...cutting a hole in the roof isn't,lol.


Oh yeah, no doubt.

Have you looked at the new 6.0 gasser?

Friend of mine has a '12, he is happy with the power and the mileage probably isn't a whole lot lower than a 7.3L overall.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1914971 said:


> Oh yeah, no doubt.
> 
> Have you looked at the new 6.0 gasser?
> 
> Friend of mine has a '12, he is happy with the power and the mileage probably isn't a whole lot lower than a 7.3L overall.


I have but think I'm staying diesel for the times I go to wyoming and have to haul a loaded down trailer or when doing rock jobs and stuff.

On the flip side, I found a dealer in Denver doing 7.5 Boss VXT plows for $5200 installed. Almost considering dropping down to an ecoboost F150 and throwing wings on a 7.5 V.

I'm just a diesel ***** though and prefer having the extra capabilities when needed


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1914976 said:


> I have but think I'm staying diesel for the times I go to wyoming and have to haul a loaded down trailer or when doing rock jobs and stuff.
> 
> On the flip side, I found a dealer in Denver doing 7.5 Boss VXT plows for $5200 installed. Almost considering dropping down to an ecoboost F150 and throwing wings on a 7.5 V.
> 
> I'm just a diesel ***** though and prefer having the extra capabilities when needed


Same here, long as I can find a reliable 2000s 7.3............. I'm good to go.

That half ton might not be a bad way to go either.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1914980 said:


> Same here, long as I can find a reliable 2000s 7.3............. I'm good to go.
> 
> That half ton might not be a bad way to go either.


I didn't mind my last 7.3, I just spend so much time driving I have come to appreciate all the creature comforts of the newer trucks...must mean I'm getting old.

Half ton is tempting, but don't think it will hold up to plow duty year after year. Plus after a brief search finding a long bed (6.5) crew lariat will be a *****


----------



## fairrpe86

Try Horizon in Littleton, they have V's sitting in their yard


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1914984 said:


> I didn't mind my last 7.3, I just spend so much time driving I have come to appreciate all the creature comforts of the newer trucks...must mean I'm getting old.


I'm older than you, maybe you are getting soft lol


----------



## MK97

fairrpe86;1914991 said:


> Try Horizon in Littleton, they have V's sitting in their yard


I'll check with them, thanks



BPS#1;1914992 said:


> I'm older than you, maybe you are getting soft lol


Maybe, lol. After spending a lot of seat time in a friends 08 and 12, it has me wanting the finer things, haha.


----------



## BPS#1

Too busy plowing this round to take many pics.


----------



## ByDesign

OJ Watson in Greeley has a few. That's where I bought the VXT...everyone give me a bag of ****, but I really like my Meyer.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I buy all my stuff at oj wattson in Greeley. Matt is a great guy.. I got to run a new dodge with a new 9.5 Meyer.. truck and plow only had 500 miles. It was alright except for an electrical issue with the plow. Probably the installers mistake.. the one thing that was cool is the auto up/down feature.


----------



## BRL1

Get a duramax lol 

I just had to start it


----------



## MK97

BRL1;1915097 said:


> Get a duramax lol
> 
> I just had to start it


Why would I want to downgrade? 

:laughing:


----------



## BRL1

MK97;1915098 said:


> Why would I want to downgrade?
> 
> :laughing:


Hahahaha I just haven't had good luck with fords. 
This last spring we leased a 2014 f350 6.7 and the turbos blew up at 40k lol


----------



## MK97

BRL1;1915100 said:


> Hahahaha I just haven't had good luck with fords.
> This last spring we leased a 2014 f350 6.7 and the turbos blew up at 40k lol


Turbos? Well that's the issues, someone threw another in under the hood when you weren't looking. :laughing: The first 6.7's had turbo issues since they use a thrust bearing and in stock form ran at 90% efficiency if I recall correctly. Friends truck ate 2 of them before he went aftermarket. Been a beast for 40k miles now.

Not a big Chevy fan after the bailout mess, then recall mess, and the blatant rip off of the super duty design. Plus rescued a couple out in the oil field when the IFS fell apart on the rig roads. They take a beating in those conditions.

Had a neighbor who was die hard Chevy and would always go on about the "stupid huge front end" on the SD's. Man I gave him hell when the new Chevy's came out and went to a similar design, and then I pointed out the blatant gauge layout ripoff. It was hilarious watching him back peddle.

I know the Duramax is solid, so I talk smack about them in good fun...and then laugh when the IFS grenades on a small tune.


----------



## BRL1

MK97;1915106 said:


> Turbos? Well that's the issues, someone threw another in under the hood when you weren't looking. :laughing: The first 6.7's had turbo issues since they use a thrust bearing and in stock form ran at 90% efficiency if I recall correctly. Friends truck ate 2 of them before he went aftermarket. Been a beast for 40k miles now.
> 
> Not a big Chevy fan after the bailout mess, then recall mess, and the blatant rip off of the super duty design. Plus rescued a couple out in the oil field when the IFS fell apart on the rig roads. They take a beating in those conditions.
> 
> Had a neighbor who was die hard Chevy and would always go on about the "stupid huge front end" on the SD's. Man I gave him hell when the new Chevy's came out and went to a similar design, and then I pointed out the blatant gauge layout ripoff. It was hilarious watching him back peddle.
> 
> I know the Duramax is solid, so I talk smack about them in good fun...and then laugh when the IFS grenades on a small tune.


Yep. Exactly Im not talking bad about fords I just prefer Chevys looks ride and engine. I've always had them tho so I'm biased. Always have known how to fix them and I can pretty much take anything and everything apart on them.

One of our fertilizer/ landscape trucks is a duramax and its running on a 3"level with heavy duty tie rods and cognito pitman idler arm supports as well as upper and lower control arms. That's one thing about then you have to upgrade for long life.

My personal truck is a 2008 GMC Sierra with a 6" lift. Bought it that way so I'm just upgrading the front end as I go. 
If I had to buy a ford for any reason I woldnt mind it. I like the suspension and interior is ok not a fan of the engine but i know a lot of people that really like them.


----------



## BRL1

And tuning is a whole nother story. It's all about being smart no matter what brand. All mine are tuned with EFI live. If your in four wheel drive you shouldn't be on a hot tune.


----------



## MK97

BRL1;1915115 said:


> Yep. Exactly Im not talking bad about fords I just prefer Chevys looks ride and engine. I've always had them tho so I'm biased. Always have known how to fix them and I can pretty much take anything and everything apart on them.
> 
> One of our fertilizer/ landscape trucks is a duramax and its running on a 3"level with heavy duty tie rods and cognito pitman idler arm supports as well as upper and lower control arms. That's one thing about then you have to upgrade for long life.
> 
> My personal truck is a 2008 GMC Sierra with a 6" lift. Bought it that way so I'm just upgrading the front end as I go.
> If I had to buy a ford for any reason I woldnt mind it. I like the suspension and interior is ok not a fan of the engine but i know a lot of people that really like them.


I was the first in the family to break away from GM when I was 16. Now they all have Fords, lol.

Any brand has something that needs to be upgraded for the abuse our stuff sees. The 2015 6.7 gets a bigger ball bearing turbo, so vast improvement there.


----------



## BRL1

MK97;1915117 said:


> I was the first in the family to break away from GM when I was 16. Now they all have Fords, lol.
> 
> Any brand has something that needs to be upgraded for the abuse our stuff sees. The 2015 6.7 gets a bigger ball bearing turbo, so vast improvement there.


Yep it's just what you want to deal with. 
I'm working on some madness for turning my truck into a plow truck. It's gonna have a 9.2 stainless dxt and maybe a back blade eventually.


----------



## MK97

BRL1;1915120 said:


> Yep it's just what you want to deal with.
> I'm working on some madness for turning my truck into a plow truck. It's gonna have a 9.2 stainless dxt and maybe a back blade eventually.


Exactly, they all need something.

I found a couple trucks I liked, but had 6" lifts on them. My last one with a 2.5 leveling kit and 35's was kind of a pain for a plow. So having to pull a lift to put on a plow isn't something I care to deal with.

If I go 6.4 which I am thinking I will, I may go with a Spartan tuner. Friends old 08 put down 1104FTLB on a hot tune, CAI and DPF/EGR delete.


----------



## BRL1

MK97;1915128 said:


> Exactly, they all need something.
> 
> I found a couple trucks I liked, but had 6" lifts on them. My last one with a 2.5 leveling kit and 35's was kind of a pain for a plow. So having to pull a lift to put on a plow isn't something I care to deal with.
> If I go 6.4 which I am thinking I will, I may go with a Spartan tuner. Friends old 08 put down 1104FTLB on a hot tune, CAI and DPF/EGR delete.


Yea I was thinking about leaving it on so I don't have to buy new wheels and tires ans just have a drop bracket made


----------



## BRL1

Kyle I would so get a boss. I just prices some at mac equipment and a 9.2 stainless dxt is like 7300. Vxt is like 6200 I think


----------



## MK97

BRL1;1915146 said:


> Kyle I would so get a boss. I just prices some at mac equipment and a 9.2 stainless dxt is like 7300. Vxt is like 6200 I think


Wow, that's pretty good, is that installed? The only positive of this is I think dealers are willing to deal since not many are dropping cash on new plows this late in the season.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;1915097 said:


> Get a duramax lol
> 
> I just had to start it


There's always on in the wood pile.........



BRL1;1915146 said:


> Kyle I would so get a boss. I just prices some at mac equipment and a 9.2 stainless dxt is like 7300. Vxt is like 6200 I think


Mac's distributor is Horizon, I'd go to OJ they were $400.00 cheaper than Mac when I got my DXT. I priced wiring and a mount for my '15 and OJ was $125.00 cheaper than Mac. Mac is a great dealer but when I challenged them they said that's the difference when you deal with a distributor or a dealer. 
I wouldn't go SS but would take a DXT over a VXT.


----------



## MK97

What is the difference between the two? Obviously you can see the design is different but looking at their site they just copy and paste the features to both for description.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1915155 said:


> What is the difference between the two? Obviously you can see the design is different but looking at their site they just copy and paste the features to both for description.


DXT's has a trip edge and moldboard trip, very nice feature and easier on the plow/truck when you hit something. VXt is moldboard trip and can be pretty violent. Go to the Boss site and they have vids or you can find on boobtube.


----------



## MK97

Got it. I'll look at some videos, since their info page lacks pertinent info.


----------



## BRL1

MK97;1915150 said:


> Wow, that's pretty good, is that installed? The only positive of this is I think dealers are willing to deal since not many are dropping cash on new plows this late in the season.


No not installed. If you want to save some money I like my vxt I've only tripped mine on a curb when stacking. That's it. You just have to be careful like you should anyway


----------



## MK97

Yeah I don't barrel into curbs. I'm not a fan of banged up equipment. I may consider a vxt. I'll have to call and get prices


----------



## BRL1

MK97;1915207 said:


> Yeah I don't barrel into curbs. I'm not a fan of banged up equipment. I may consider a vxt. I'll have to call and get prices


Talk to John or Clifton. 
Tell them Matt from Wyoming told you to call and ask for contractor pricing.


----------



## MK97

Cool, will do. Thanks man


----------



## rob_cook2001

I own a vxt and a dxt.. for the price difference you would be a fool to buy a vxt now.. the dxt is Sooo much nicer.... Also, if you buy a 6.4 get a custom tuned sct.. it's like the difference between a boss and a Meyers lol


----------



## MK97

rob_cook2001;1915327 said:


> I own a vxt and a dxt.. for the price difference you would be a fool to buy a vxt now.. the dxt is Sooo much nicer.... Also, if you buy a 6.4 get a custom tuned sct.. it's like the difference between a boss and a Meyers lol


I may got SCT or Spartan. A friend of mine had a 6.4 that put down 1104FTLB with a Spartan tune, CAI, and EGR/DPF delete. I've always tuned everything I've had. Stock is or the birds.

Haven't compared prices on the Boss stuff yet, but I plan on whatever I buy going big since I don't want to buy another for a long time.


----------



## rob_cook2001

My brothers plow truck was a 2009 reg cab one ton 6.4. With just Sct tuning and deletes it ran 12.95's in the 1/4 mile! Would also dyno over 640hp.. the best part is the sct controls the transmission night and day above a Spartan.... Happy hunting.


----------



## BUFF

Local NTAC's are calling for snow today after 2pm, 1-3"
More coming in on Saturday.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1915446 said:


> Local NTAC's are calling for snow today after 2pm, 1-3"
> More coming in on Saturday.


Huh, shows 10% chance tonight in your neck of the woods and nothing here. Chance of snow on Saturday.



rob_cook2001;1915441 said:


> My brothers plow truck was a 2009 reg cab one ton 6.4. With just Sct tuning and deletes it ran 12.95's in the 1/4 mile! Would also dyno over 640hp.. the best part is the sct controls the transmission night and day above a Spartan.... Happy hunting.


I'll have to look into the SCT setup. I still have my Xcal from the last car. I was very close to buying the livewire setup to run in the last truck. Just didn't feel like pulling all the Edge stuff out since it worked fine.

Need to start researching who's the go to tuners now on these trucks since it's been awhile. I got to be careful since it seems these things cause all the emissions equipment to fall off.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1915490 said:


> Huh, shows 10% chance tonight in your neck of the woods and nothing here. Chance of snow on Saturday.


Didn't have a cloud in the sky this morning.
About 9am I noticed cloud coverage to the south about 20miles, around noon they had moved up to Longmont, now they're over me and starting to flurry.
It does look pretty crusty to the south from what I see on webcams.


----------



## MK97

I swear the weather is getting more bipolar. Sunny up here.

Buff what did they give you for your 08? It was a lariat with low miles, right? You can text me if you don't want to post here. 

Found one truck that I really like, but it's a manual. Have a feeling shifting while running a plow will get old after 8-10 hours.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1915675 said:


> I swear the weather is getting more bipolar. Sunny up here.
> 
> Buff what did they give you for your 08? It was a lariat with low miles, right? You can text me if you don't want to post here.
> 
> Found one truck that I really like, but it's a manual. Have a feeling shifting while running a plow will get old after 8-10 hours.


It was a XLT with 95k.
I would not recommend a 6.4PSD with a manual for plowing unless you switched up the veins in the turbos. Mine was a dog until it built boost, it reminded me of a 2stroke dirt bike. Pulling 10K I'd have to start out in low or launch it like a drag car in 1st.


----------



## MK97

I found both a 6.4 and a 6.0 that were ideal except for being a manual. Just think it will be a hassle after awhile. 

How much did they give on trade in? After my last truck shopping experience I am far from happy about the idea of dealing with freakin salesman again.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1915685 said:


> I found both a 6.4 and a 6.0 that were ideal except for being a manual. Just think it will be a hassle after awhile.
> 
> How much did they give on trade in? After my last truck shopping experience I am far from happy about the idea of dealing with freakin salesman again.


$23.6K, needed rubber, had minor crinkle on a bed rail, they had it listed for $27K and it sold with in a week.


----------



## MK97

That's a good trade value. I think being under the magic 100k mile mark is a big help.

Something about this one doesn't seem right. 29k miles for $26,900.
http://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/621032894/overview/


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1915693 said:


> That's a good trade value. I think being under the magic 100k mile mark is a big help.
> 
> Something about this one doesn't seem right. 29k miles for $26,900.
> http://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/621032894/overview/


That should bring over 30K all day long, I'd at least check it out


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1915700 said:


> That should bring over 30K all day long, I'd at least check it out


Sent them an email last night. I've seen tons with 50k miles asking $32k-$35k. I'm expecting salvage title or it spent time in Mexico, lol.

BPS- Found the listing for my twin again. Similar mileage to mine, color, options, and even same crappy trailer brake, lol. This one has a moonroof though. 
http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/ctd/4818074765.html


----------



## coloradopushr

BUFF;1915672 said:


> Didn't have a cloud in the sky this morning.
> About 9am I noticed cloud coverage to the south about 20miles, around noon they had moved up to Longmont, now they're over me and starting to flurry.
> It does look pretty crusty to the south from what I see on webcams.


Yep I just talked to my property manager and its snowing in littleton. weather man is calling for 1-3 inches by the morning less the more north you are.


----------



## BRL1

We might get some flurries up here. 

That just teases me then I have to go do ice control


----------



## BRL1

For my big walks that have to be done I'm thinking about getting a z spray and running both liquid and salt an in the summer it will be for our liquid fertilizer 

Any thoughts ?


----------



## BUFF

coloradopushr;1915741 said:


> Yep I just talked to my property manager and its snowing in littleton. weather man is calling for 1-3 inches by the morning less the more north you are.


It's pretty much cleared up and the mercury is dropping like a lead weight.
I'm good without going out tonight, I've got some baby back ribs in the smoker and plan to eat myself into a food coma......Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;1915749 said:


> For my big walks that have to be done I'm thinking about getting a z spray and running both liquid and salt an in the summer it will be for our liquid fertilizer
> 
> Any thoughts ?


Anytime you can use a piece of equipment like that in multiple seasons it's a no brainer and you should see a ROI within 6months if not sooner.


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;1915753 said:


> Anytime you can use a piece of equipment like that in multiple seasons it's a no brainer and you should see a ROI within 6months if not sooner.


Yea that is a good point. I posted a thread asking if anyone has them and how they like them. I need to do some more research and make sure it's a solid investment. Exmark and Turfco make a ride on spreader too but they don't have anywhere near the liquid capacity. The z spray is capable of doing both and you can remove the hopper and put another tank on. That would be idea being our fertilizer is 100% liquid on all 5 rounds. 
It's hard to get all the rounds in up here because of the wind so if we bought one I would make a boom skirt attachment that would allow me to spray on windy days.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1915490 said:


> Huh, shows 10% chance tonight in your neck of the woods and nothing here. Chance of snow on Saturday.


NWS was showing it this morning when I got up, I was WTF.......

Now they are saying flurries. Look at radar tonight, narrow band east of Greeley.



MK97;1915675 said:


> Found one truck that I really like, but it's a manual. Have a feeling shifting while running a plow will get old after 8-10 hours.


Come on, be a man. Let your stones hang low.

The first storm of my first winter plowing my left leg got tired.
Since then its never bothered me.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1915950 said:


> NWS was showing it this morning when I got up, I was WTF.......
> 
> Now they are saying flurries. Look at radar tonight, narrow band east of Greeley.
> 
> Come on, be a man. Let your stones hang low.
> 
> The first storm of my first winter plowing my left leg got tired.
> Since then its never bothered me.


Wait, yours is a manual? Wonder why I didn't notice before. I love manuals in cars, my F150 was a manual, it was okay.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1915707 said:


> BPS- Found the listing for my twin again. Similar mileage to mine, color, options, and even same crappy trailer brake, lol. This one has a moonroof though.
> http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/ctd/4818074765.html


Thumbs Up Thumbs Up



BRL1;1915749 said:


> For my big walks that have to be done I'm thinking about getting a z spray and running both liquid and salt an in the summer it will be for our liquid fertilizer
> 
> Any thoughts ?





BUFF;1915753 said:


> Anytime you can use a piece of equipment like that in multiple seasons it's a no brainer and you should see a ROI within 6months if not sooner.


I agree with Dave, the more one piece of equipment can be used thru the year the more money that single item is making you.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1915951 said:


> Wait, yours is a manual? Wonder why I didn't notice before. I love manuals in cars, my F150 was a manual, it was okay.


Yeah, 7.3L diesel with 6 spd.

My first 2000 7.3L was a 6spd. 
My 2nd 2000 was a slush box.

All I looked for after it got wrecked was a standard. 
Took about 3 weeks to find one that made me happy........ In TX
I searched Craigslist every night, just like a 2nd job.


----------



## BPS#1

Matt you seen these guys around yet?
They call the Cheyenne company I Don't Wanna Do It
http://www.wyomingnews.com/articles/2015/01/01/news/20local_01-01-15.txt#.VKYdNHtBnhk

I swear every snow storm there are new hacks coming out of the wood work.

Also saw at least 4 or 5 businesses that didn't have their plowing lined up looking for
a plow company on one of the local Facebook pages. Even yesterday afternoon, New Year's Eve I saw one looking.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1915953 said:


> Yeah, 7.3L diesel with 6 spd.
> 
> My first 2000 7.3L was a 6spd.
> My 2nd 2000 was a slush box.
> 
> All I looked for after it got wrecked was a standard.
> Took about 3 weeks to find one that made me happy........ In TX
> I searched Craigslist every night, just like a 2nd job.


That's how I am right now. Craigslist, autotrader, and cars.com every day. Have found a few contenders, really torn between another 6.0 or a 6.4. Really like the 6.4 but repairs are 3x the price, so I'm kind of on the fence.

Friend racked 200k on his 6.4 with only minor issues.

Part of me wants to get a 6.0, delete it and run the hell out of it, then find a barely used 2015 6.7 in a year or two.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1915955 said:


> Matt you seen these guys around yet?
> They call the Cheyenne company I Don't Wanna Do It
> http://www.wyomingnews.com/articles/2015/01/01/news/20local_01-01-15.txt#.VKYdNHtBnhk
> 
> I swear every snow storm there are new hacks coming out of the wood work.
> 
> Also saw at least 4 or 5 businesses that didn't have their plowing lined up looking for
> a plow company on one of the local Facebook pages. Even yesterday afternoon, New Year's Eve I saw one looking.


So that's they key. Come up with a stupid name, and get free advertising from the news outlets.

There's usually a reason they can't find a contractor by now. They either don't pay or pay cheap.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1915956 said:


> That's how I am right now. Craigslist, autotrader, and cars.com every day. Have found a few contenders, really torn between another 6.0 or a 6.4. Really like the 6.4 but repairs are 3x the price, so I'm kind of on the fence.
> 
> Friend racked 200k on his 6.4 with only minor issues.
> 
> Part of me wants to get a 6.0, delete it and run the hell out of it, then find a barely used 2015 6.7 in a year or two.


Get what makes ya happy. 
Don't be afraid to make a road trip.

Mine had 95k miles on it for $10,500.
Dealer had no serious interest in it until after I put a deposit on it. Then he had pricks offering him over asking price to 
buy it before I was able to get there to finish paying for it and pick it up.
Had to go to TX but was still cheaper and less miles than any thing else I'd found. 
Only thing I've done to it is replace the clutch shortly after I got it and run it. Put about 70k on it so far. 
Matt asked if I'd sell it.........  
I told him there will be no bargains if I sell it. I'm keeping it.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1915957 said:


> So that's they key. Come up with a stupid name, and get free advertising from the news outlets.
> 
> There's usually a reason they can't find a contractor by now. They either don't pay or pay cheap.


That free advertising comes from who you know or blow.


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;1915955 said:


> Matt you seen these guys around yet?
> They call the Cheyenne company I Don't Wanna Do It
> http://www.wyomingnews.com/articles/2015/01/01/news/20local_01-01-15.txt#.VKYdNHtBnhk
> 
> I swear every snow storm there are new hacks coming out of the wood work.
> 
> Also saw at least 4 or 5 businesses that didn't have their plowing lined up looking for
> a plow company on one of the local Facebook pages. Even yesterday afternoon, New Year's Eve I saw one looking.


What the hell.... This is really pissing me off now lol 
It's like every day I see someone new out there with a trailer from lowes and a mower or some ****** plowing a lot with his atv. 
Then there are legit guys like us trying to pay our bills. What Facebook site you seeing all these on. I'll buy you breakfast again for every one Ya give me lol or I'll sub either way I can handle some more. 
Gotta get some money in so I can get my red wings!!


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1915959 said:


> Get what makes ya happy.
> Don't be afraid to make a road trip.
> 
> Mine had 95k miles on it for $10,500.
> Dealer had no serious interest in it until after I put a deposit on it. Then he had pricks offering him over asking price to
> buy it before I was able to get there to finish paying for it and pick it up.
> Had to go to TX but was still cheaper and less miles than any thing else I'd found.
> Only thing I've done to it is replace the clutch shortly after I got it and run it. Put about 70k on it so far.
> Matt asked if I'd sell it.........
> I told him there will be no bargains if I sell it. I'm keeping it.


I've been to Seattle, Phoenix, and Omaha to buy vehicles so road trips don't scare me the least. You got a hell of a deal on that truck.

I have like 9 tabs open on different trucks, and 7 more starred on CL. Deciding what I want to do is the biggest headache. Need to make a decision though so I can move onto the plow fun and getting that lined up.

I keep mulling over one. Clean 08, but has a rebuilt title and he's priced barely under normal. So he would have to come to terms that that title means a big hit on resale. Said he just bought a 2014, so I'm guessing he was offered pennies for trade in. I wouldn't even consider it, but has 60k miles on it since it was rebuilt. He just needs to drop about 4 grand.


----------



## BRL1

MK97;1915968 said:


> I've been to Seattle, Phoenix, and Omaha to buy vehicles so road trips don't scare me the least. You got a hell of a deal on that truck.
> 
> I have like 9 tabs open on different trucks, and 7 more starred on CL. Deciding what I want to do is the biggest headache. Need to make a decision though so I can move onto the plow fun and getting that lined up.


Any ideas on what plow you want to go with?


----------



## MK97

BRL1;1915971 said:


> Any ideas on what plow you want to go with?


May go Hiniker V since watershed has always been good to me on pricing, but still considering the DXT. Comes down to availability and cost.


----------



## BRL1

MK97;1915973 said:


> May go Hiniker V since watershed has always been good to me on pricing, but still considering the DXT. Comes down to availability and cost.


I was hearing boss was having some shortages on plows. So that might be a problem if you go that way.


----------



## MK97

BRL1;1915975 said:


> I was hearing boss was having some shortages on plows. So that might be a problem if you go that way.


Yeah I've read that a few times. Some of the guys here suggested a couple places to call. So probably doing that tomorrow.


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;1915964 said:


> What the hell.... This is really pissing me off now lol
> It's like every day I see someone new out there with a trailer from lowes and a mower or some ****** plowing a lot with his atv.
> Then there are legit guys like us trying to pay our bills. What Facebook site you seeing all these on. I'll buy you breakfast again for every one Ya give me lol or I'll sub either way I can handle some more.
> Gotta get some money in so I can get my red wings!!


After a while you learn to not let those new hacks bother ya. Rest easy knowing that they can't get close to most of your customers. 
But I totally understand your frustration.

There are a multitude of local pages. 
I don't bother replying if others have already muddied the water.

I'll send you over flow work that I get


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;1915979 said:


> After a while you learn to not let those new hacks bother ya. Rest easy knowing that they can't get close to most of your customers.
> But I totally understand your frustration.
> 
> There are a multitude of local pages.
> I don't bother replying if others have already muddied the water.
> 
> I'll send you over flow work that I get


It's the same with landscaping and lawn services. At least with snow removal you have to put out a lot more money for a plow than just having a mower and a trailer. 
Although those guys do make me some good money. I got about 4 new larger residentials that said their dude with his snowblower never showed up or called. $75 for emergency and $60 regular service isn't bad I guess


----------



## BPS#1

What makes me laugh are all the "will shovel any driveway for $10, don't over pay" goof balls posting on FB.

Drug money must have run low


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;1915985 said:


> What makes me laugh are all the "will shovel any driveway for $10, don't over pay" goof balls posting on FB.
> 
> Drug money must have run low


Lol no kidding. I saw one guy asking for 15 bucks and a cup of hot cocoa


----------



## MK97

BRL1;1916091 said:


> Lol no kidding. I saw one guy asking for 15 bucks and a cup of hot cocoa


Screw that! $15 is fine, but I'm not giving anyone some of my hot cocoa! :laughing:


----------



## coloradopushr

cold_and_tired;1847040 said:


> Oh boy, here we go...
> 
> I need subs in the Colo Springs area if anyone knows someone.
> 
> Looks like I'm back in the game!


I can sub for ya. I have high tolerance accounts as of now that I plow at 4 and 6 inches. So storms less than that I can help ya out let me know if your interested.


----------



## MK97

Where is Cold and tired? I assume he was slammed last night, Castle Rock got 6".


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;1916091 said:


> Lol no kidding. I saw one guy asking for 15 bucks and a cup of hot cocoa





MK97;1916096 said:


> Screw that! $15 is fine, but I'm not giving anyone some of my hot cocoa! :laughing:


My wife probably saw the same one. 
I give a guy kudos for working and trying to make money over begging but at the same time, have a little pride in yourself and respect 
those that are in business to make a living, or become a business yourself.


----------



## coloradopushr

MK97;1916111 said:


> Where is Cold and tired? I assume he was slammed last night, Castle Rock got 6".


He is probably cold and tired by now.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1916125 said:


> My wife probably saw the same one.
> I give a guy kudos for working and trying to make money over begging but at the same time, have a little pride in yourself and respect
> those that are in business to make a living, or become a business yourself.


That's just it, I don't see how you make any money doing it. Unless of course you're not paying that pesky insurance or anything. Any time I bid and the whine it's too much compared to joe blow I tell them to check his insurance as I'll gladly show you mine.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1916137 said:


> That's just it, I don't see how you make any money doing it. Unless of course you're not paying that pesky insurance or anything. Any time I bid and the whine it's too much compared to joe blow I tell them to check his insurance as I'll gladly show you mine.


Oh yeah exactly.

Few HOs worry about that until they need it. And if you're only doing residential...... lots of guys don't have it.
Face it, if you are using a snow shovel only like some are your chances of breaking a window are incredibly low. 
And if you are breaking windows merely shoveling........ you should quit.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Tanner.. should have called or messaged. I would have driven down lastnight to help.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Talking about the 6.4's, we saw one at Silver Lake (



) a couple years back in one of the drag strips. We didn't talk to him, but watched and he was blowing away everything right off the line; bikes, quads and the lower end sand rails. He didn't race any of the supercharged ones, but from the time the flag was let go to the finish line, no one got close.

As opposed to my 6.0 which I high centered and couldn't even build enough boost to spin my tires. What a POS engine.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1916150 said:


> Tanner.. should have called or messaged. I would have driven down lastnight to help.


You're such a *****.........:laughing::laughing:


----------



## rob_cook2001

Hey David, I have to stay busy to afford my expensive **** lol


----------



## MK97

Mark Oomkes;1916156 said:


> Talking about the 6.4's, we saw one at Silver Lake (
> 
> 
> 
> ) a couple years back in one of the drag strips. We didn't talk to him, but watched and he was blowing away everything right off the line; bikes, quads and the lower end sand rails. He didn't race any of the supercharged ones, but from the time the flag was let go to the finish line, no one got close.
> 
> As opposed to my 6.0 which I high centered and couldn't even build enough boost to spin my tires. What a POS engine.


The 6.4 can be a power house, but using a rail system it requires more attention to avoid bad fuel and downright religious on filters. That said they're reliable trucks once deleted.

Your 6.0 has an issue. I'm not big on beating on my trucks, but the one time I power braked it, the rear vanished in smoke with minimal effort. That was on 35's.

Rob- I know the feeling. Once I got everything set back up, I'm going to be on a mission to log as many hours as I can. Hate missing out on money.


----------



## BPS#1

All sources seem to feel confident we're in the 1 to 3 inch range tomorrow. 

I hope its 3 rather than 1. 1 is just a nuisance.


----------



## coloradopushr

BPS#1;1916571 said:


> All sources seem to feel confident we're in the 1 to 3 inch range tomorrow.
> 
> I hope its 3 rather than 1. 1 is just a nuisance.


Yeah 1 inch storms pay the bills also though. I am grateful for any snow. Some parts of the country still have not had any plow events.southeast denver and castle rock got hit by 4 - 6inches last night.


----------



## BUFF

coloradopushr;1916623 said:


> Yeah 1 inch storms pay the bills also though.


They're easy money too....


----------



## BPS#1

Yeah but 1" doesn't make me much
Only hits 2 triggers and a little ice melt


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1916631 said:


> Yeah but 1" doesn't make me much
> Only hits 2 triggers and a little ice melt


All but 2 of mine are 1" triggers, the 2 that aren't get walks shoveled and Ice Melt spread.
Yes the deeper it is the more I bill since I have tiered rates, but the little storms are easy money makers with little wear/tear on equipment and less fuel consumption.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I love 1" snowfalls. 

Lots of salting, not much if any plowing. 

Great money makers.


----------



## BUFF

This time of year the 1" storms you can use a Backpack Blower on the walks too.


----------



## rob_cook2001

My favorite are 2-4in storms... But I'll take a 1inch storm anytime.


----------



## BRL1

I love when it's 6-8"


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;1916794 said:


> I love when it's 6-8"


We could easily see more than that in drifts. 
The NWS upped their guess to 2 to 4 and also upped the wind speed some


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;1916794 said:


> I love when it's 6-8"


You really need to be cautious with what you post, some would read this and have a field day with it..........


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1916944 said:


> You really need to be cautious with what you post, some would read this and have a field day with it..........


Most likely you


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1916947 said:


> Most likely you


Now where did that come from


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1916950 said:


> Now where did that come from


Short term memory issues coming with age?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1916944 said:


> You really need to be cautious with what you post, some would read this and have a field day with it..........


I don't need any "helpful" PM's from the mods, that's why I let it go. Thumbs Up


----------



## BPS#1

Mark Oomkes;1916956 said:


> I don't need any "helpful" PM's from the mods, that's why I let it go. Thumbs Up


Attempted remedial training???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Heavy on the attempted. 

Since I was chastised for calling you shortstuff over on LS. 

And then my post count went backwards after suggesting someone from Kentucky had consumed too much shine because of his asking price on a plow. 

Someone didn't ask or receive a sense of humor for Christmas.

PS It didn't involve getting a shot at BUFF, either.


----------



## BPS#1

Mark Oomkes;1916963 said:


> Heavy on the attempted.
> 
> Since I was chastised for calling you shortstuff over on LS.
> 
> And then my post count went backwards after suggesting someone from Kentucky had consumed too much shine because of his asking price on a plow.
> 
> Someone didn't ask or receive a sense of humor for Christmas.
> 
> PS It didn't involve getting a shot at BUFF, either.


Lmao........


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1916955 said:


> Short term memory issues coming with age?


2015 is going to be a year of mentorship, compassion and forgiveness to mankind.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1916970 said:


> 2015 is going to be a year of mentorship, compassion and forgiveness to mankind.


I'm going to remember this.

Might even add it to my signature to remind you.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1916975 said:


> I'm going to remember this.
> 
> Might even add it to my signature to remind you.


I never said or indicated it was going to be my Mantra for the year.....


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1916970 said:


> 2015 is going to be a year of mentorship, compassion and forgiveness to mankind.





Mark Oomkes;1916975 said:


> I'm going to remember this.
> 
> Might even add it to my signature to remind you.





BUFF;1916984 said:


> I never said or indicated it was going to be my Mantra for the year.....


No kidding Mark, I knew he wasn't referring to himself

When I read his post my first thought was "who in the F does he think hes BSing, sure aint me"

 :laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1916984 said:


> I never said or indicated it was going to be my Mantra for the year.....





BPS#1;1917003 said:


> No kidding Mark, I knew he wasn't referring to himself
> 
> When I read his post my first thought was "who in the F does he think hes BSing, sure aint me"
> 
> :laughing:


Ok, Ok, so I set my hopes too high.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1917025 said:


> Ok, Ok, so I set my hopes too high.


Learned along time ago not to set expectations to unachievable levels...... Unless you're in the weather bizz, speaking of which where's the snow that should have started up an hour ago.


----------



## MK97

Waiting to get a price quote and availability but may be sticking with Hiniker for a couple reasons. 

1) Called OJ to get a price on a boss, and got a recording. Apparently they don't work weekends which is not something I like as far as if I need a part on a weekend I guess I'd be SOL. Haven't called MAC yet.

2) Called and like always Dave answered immediately. He was wrapping up with someone, but still answered. Gave him the rundown of why I need a new plow, and it was cool he wanted to know if I was okay first. Not a big deal, but nice he gives a **** other than making a sale. When talking about availability he said not to worry, if it takes a bit to get in, he'll loan me his new 9' scoop until it arrives. Unless his price is insane, it's great to know they will give me a plow to avoid downtime if I can't use mine. 

This might be one of those where good service outweighs a possibly slightly better plow from further away.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LOL, we're at almost 1/3 of an inch before it changed to freezing rain\rain. 

Even though it was allegedly tracking further south and we weren't going to get any rain, just snow. 

Or some such rot.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1917055 said:


> Learned along time ago not to set expectations to unachievable levels...... Unless you're in the weather bizz, speaking of which where's the snow that should have started up an hour ago.


Snows running on CPT, shows it should start around 1300 here.


----------



## BPS#1

Kyle you know what I paid. He won't stroke you too hard if you mention that. 

Maybe a little more for off season shipping. Hopefully insurance will pick it up. 

Snowing and blowing good now


----------



## MK97

Called MAC and they're closed Wed-Sun for the holiday...


----------



## BPS#1

Free install will more than cover any extra shipping.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1917069 said:


> Called MAC and they're closed for the holiday until Monday...


Don't let that discourage you, if you were to talk about buying from them ask them how they handle after hours parts/service needs. I did and I got cell numbers to call if needed.


----------



## AugustArborists

Already 3" in Casper, WY, supposed to stop at 1300 or so. I hate day plowing, too much traffic. Of course traffic in Casper is just a bit different than in F.C., Loveland, or Denver, CO, on second thought, it's not so bad here afterall. I hope everyone gets to go out today, good luck!


----------



## BPS#1

AugustArborists;1917075 said:


> Already 3" in Casper, WY, supposed to stop at 1300 or so. I hate day plowing, too much traffic. Of course traffic in Casper is just a bit different than in F.C., Loveland, or Denver, CO, on second thought, it's not so bad here afterall. I hope everyone gets to go out today, good luck!


Yup night is better.

I'd probably shoot myself if I had to deal with CO traffic.


----------



## AugustArborists

Yep, you Colorado guy are far more patient than I am now, although I'm originally from Chicago. Talk about traffic! I really miss the food though.

*EDIT* I'm not the guy in the youtube video with the two wheel drive Chevy.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1917079 said:


> Yup night is better.
> 
> I'd probably shoot myself if I had to deal with CO traffic.


My stuff is either on the outskirts of town or in the county, but yeah traffic can suck.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1917074 said:


> Don't let that discourage you, if you were to talk about buying from them ask them how they handle after hours parts/service needs. I did and I got cell numbers to call if needed.


I may try again Monday, also depends if they can even get them.



AugustArborists;1917090 said:


> Yep, you Colorado guy are far more patient than I am now, although I'm originally from Chicago. Talk about traffic! I really miss the food though.


From Chicago here too. Fort Collins seems empty by comparison so I can't complain too much. Found a pizza joint here that makes a decent clone of Chicago style. One place in Aurora makes way better Chicago food.


----------



## AugustArborists

I gotta find a place that can make an Italian beef!


----------



## BUFF

AugustArborists;1917095 said:


> I gotta find a place that can make an Italian beef!


There's a place a friend goes to in Lafayette that does a nice job, nothing like what you can get in Chicago but close.


----------



## AugustArborists

Thanks BUFF, I'll look for it next time I get down that way. Feeding time for the wife (she works 1300-0100), then going out to plow, later guys.


----------



## BPS#1

400 pages....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BPS#1;1917115 said:


> 400 pages....


How many would it be if it was just worthwhile posts?


----------



## BPS#1

Mark Oomkes;1917120 said:


> How many would it be if it was just worthwhile posts?


Lol

2 or 3


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1917120 said:


> How many would it be if it was just worthwhile posts?


This coming from a guy who is known for derailing threads.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1917134 said:


> This coming from a guy who is known for derailing threads.


Moi?

I'm hurt.............


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1917150 said:


> Moi?
> 
> I'm hurt.............


....:crying:....


----------



## MK97

AugustArborists;1917095 said:


> I gotta find a place that can make an Italian beef!


Chicago Mikes one I-25& Arapahoe in Centennial is the place I'm talking about. I haven't tried, but hear they make a good Italian beef. I've stuck to their pizzas! lol

Still no snow here, so it looks like we're staying on topic, haha


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1917163 said:


> Chicago Mikes one I-25& Arapahoe in Centennial is the place I'm talking about. I haven't tried, but hear they make a good Italian beef. I've stuck to their pizzas! lol
> 
> Still no snow here, so it looks like we're staying on topic, haha


Been watching the cloud cover intensify around me. According CDOT webcams it's to the east of I-25.


----------



## MK97

It just started here, small flakes just blowing around. 

Talked to the owner of one of the company's I sub for. He thinks I'm insane for going with a 9.5 V :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1917191 said:


> It just started here, small flakes just blowing around.
> 
> Talked to the owner of one of the company's I sub for. He thinks I'm insane for going with a 9.5 V :laughing:


I went with a 8.2 mainly because when in V mode the blade ground clearance at the end of the wings in minimal and you need to bump the wings forward a few inches so you don't drag them. I also planned on using wings, with the wings being angled 22* (give or take) forward they help with carrying more snow in scoop mode. My 8.2 with wings on is over 101" wide when in V posistion but no where as bad as a 9.2. Yes I'm a foot skinnier but I don't have to worry about the moldboard dragging or being noticeably over width (with wings on).


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;1917203 said:


> I went with a 8.2 mainly because when in V mode the blade ground clearance at the end of the wings in minimal and you need to bump the wings forward a few inches so you don't drag them. I also planned on using wings, with the wings being angled 22* (give or take) forward they help with carrying more snow in scoop mode. My 8.2 with wings on is over 101" wide when in V posistion but no where as bad as a 9.2. Yes I'm a foot skinnier but I don't have to worry about the moldboard dragging or being noticeably over width (with wings on).


One of the same reasons why I went with a 8.2. Plus I have some drive through lanes and tight areas that a 9.2 wouldn't fit


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;1916944 said:


> You really need to be cautious with what you post, some would read this and have a field day with it..........


Hahhaha I did it on purpose


----------



## rob_cook2001

Hammering at my place. Already have 1 inch and blowing like crazy


----------



## BUFF

Started dumping about 45m ago, got about .75" so far and it's blowing around pretty good.
Visibility sucks, can't see the foothills that are 500yds away.....


----------



## MK97

Was snowing pretty good, and just now it tapered off to almost like rain now.

Starting to think maybe I should drop down to an 8.5 then grab wings. Gives me the option to rip them off if I need to get in a tight area. Have a couple places now that I think about it may be a bit tight with the bigger one.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1917290 said:


> Was snowing pretty good, and just now it tapered off to almost like rain now.
> 
> Starting to think maybe I should drop down to an 8.5 then grab wings. Gives me the option to rip them off if I need to get in a tight area. Have a couple places now that I think about it may be a bit tight with the bigger one.


Paul's twin is selling his truck...... http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/4812170019.html


----------



## MK97

I saw that. Talking to him today he said he was keeping it because he loves it...guess he might leave it up to see if he loves money more.


----------



## BUFF

Snow stopped, left about an inch. Radar is showing it's just to the north and appears my stuff south of me isn't getting anymore. 
Might head out to escape the fam for a while.....


----------



## fairrpe86

Not much down here in Parker, not snowing for the time being


----------



## BUFF

Well that break was short lived, big flakes are falling and it's adding up again.


----------



## ByDesign

Clearly I cant ever go on Vacation. I leave and it snows 3 days? WTF? About 3" down in Denver, prob going to go out about 9 pm clean everyone up!

Side note: I need to pick up a pressure washer for cleaning streets and driveways after we are done working on properties. Anyone have any good info on them? Brands to stay away from, where to buy, how much to spend?


----------



## ByDesign

MK97;1917290 said:


> Was snowing pretty good, and just now it tapered off to almost like rain now.
> 
> Starting to think maybe I should drop down to an 8.5 then grab wings. Gives me the option to rip them off if I need to get in a tight area. Have a couple places now that I think about it may be a bit tight with the bigger one.


I went with the 9'2" and then got wings. The amount of snow this thing moves is just insane...that being said, it's one heavy ***** with everything on. For sure driving with the wings off unless there is no one around. I thought about the 8'2", but figured with the dually and my plans, I should go bigger.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1917554 said:


> Clearly I cant ever go on Vacation. I leave and it snows 3 days? WTF? About 3" down in Denver, prob going to go out about 9 pm clean everyone up!
> 
> Side note: I need to pick up a pressure washer for cleaning streets and driveways after we are done working on properties. Anyone have any good info on them? Brands to stay away from, where to buy, how much to spend?


Got about 2" today, all my stuff can wait till I go out in the am.

I've got a Northern with a 13hp Honda and a CAT Pump, just a cold water machine and have a 350gal round poly tank I use when a tap isn't close by.


----------



## BPS#1

My blade tips don't drag

Must be a boss defect


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1917742 said:


> My blade tips don't drag
> 
> Must be a boss defect


No defect....... Your Hickenlooper sticks out further which helps with moldboard end clearance but also adds stress to the truck due to increased leverage.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1917766 said:


> No defect....... Your Hickenlooper sticks out further which helps with moldboard end clearance but also adds stress to the truck due to increased leverage.


Now now, settle down girls, you're both pretty


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1917796 said:


> Now now, settle down girls, you're both pretty


Lmao .......


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;1917766 said:


> No defect....... Your Hickenlooper sticks out further which helps with moldboard end clearance but also adds stress to the truck due to increased leverage.


Hahahah hickenlooper...


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1917766 said:


> No defect....... Your Hickenlooper sticks out further which helps with moldboard end clearance but also adds stress to the truck due to increased leverage.


Whats your distance from bumper to the kingpin when sitting on the ground?


----------



## rob_cook2001

Watching my toy work.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1918212 said:


> Whats your distance from bumper to the kingpin when sitting on the ground?


 Pivot pins on truck side to center pivot pin 32", to king pin 38"


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1918250 said:


> Watching my toy work.


Looks like more fun running.


----------



## BPS#1

I'm talking about what you said mine sticks out farther off the front of the truck.

From bumper to center king pin for the wings is 34"


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1918480 said:


> I'm talking about what you said mine sticks out farther off the front of the truck.
> 
> From bumper to center king pin for the wings is 34"


From the bumper doesn't squat due to where the mount on the frame is, the point of leverage is from the 2 pivot pins and forward


----------



## MK97

Alright Boss people.

Is this worth checking out? Guy is in Woodland Park (west of Colorado Springs). Says it's in good shape, needs a solenoid as it seems to be weak.

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/4832485012.html


----------



## BRL1

MK97;1918873 said:


> Alright Boss people.
> 
> Is this worth checking out? Guy is in Woodland Park (west of Colorado Springs). Says it's in good shape, needs a solenoid as it seems to be weak.
> 
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/4832485012.html


I would buy new if I were you. It's priceless to have a reliable piece of equipment that you don't have to worry about. It looks pretty old.


----------



## BRL1

Well after this snow event that moved through I have found out I'm going to be doing a lot of day time plowing as my contract states I service every 2". So I decided to order a mini light bar to install on the top of my headache rack. I'm planning on perment mounting it up there just need to find a way to attach the mounting plate to the top of the rack. You guys got any ideas?


----------



## MK97

BRL1;1918875 said:


> I would buy new if I were you. It's priceless to have a reliable piece of equipment that you don't have to worry about. It looks pretty old.


I agree, but figured if it might be a decent deal...that and it's 23:11 on a Sunday night and nothing better to do but surf plows.


----------



## BRL1

MK97;1918877 said:


> I agree, but figured if it might be a decent deal...that and it's 23:11 on a Sunday night and nothing better to do but surf plows.


That's why I'm on here lol. Plus that would look weird on a new truck.

Additionally to doing plowing and landscaping I'm a hockey coach for the junior team here in cheyenne. 
We got our butts handed to us this weekend. Lost all three games


----------



## MK97

BRL1;1918876 said:


> Well after this snow event that moved through I have found out I'm going to be doing a lot of day time plowing as my contract states I service every 2". So I decided to order a mini light bar to install on the top of my headache rack. I'm planning on perment mounting it up there just need to find a way to attach the mounting plate to the top of the rack. You guys got any ideas?


Neighbor just got a LED lightbar to mount on the roof of his. It came with a pair of basic mounting brackets. Basically L style brackets, but with rubber pads on the bottom.


----------



## BRL1

MK97;1918881 said:


> Neighbor just got a LED lightbar to mount on the roof of his. It came with a pair of basic mounting brackets. Basically L style brackets, but with rubber pads on the bottom.


L brackets would work good. I will have to see when it arrives what the mount looks like


----------



## bsuds

Off topic, but I don't know about you guys, but my Commercial Auto insurance, General Liability, and Homeowners Insurance keeps going up and up for no reason. Do any of you have recommendations on who I should give a shot at earning my business. Between my Commercial auto and Homeowners these creeps have raised my rates over $400 this year. Time to shop around.


----------



## MK97

BRL1;1918882 said:


> L brackets would work good. I will have to see when it arrives what the mount looks like


I'll try to snap a pic of his next time I'm over there. They were a little more beefy than a standard L, but that's the basic design.


----------



## BPS#1

bsuds;1918890 said:


> Off topic, but I don't know about you guys, but my Commercial Auto insurance, General Liability, and Homeowners Insurance keeps going up and up for no reason. Do any of you have recommendations on who I should give a shot at earning my business. Between my Commercial auto and Homeowners these creeps have raised my rates over $400 this year. Time to shop around.


Mine is all thru a Farmers commercial agent. 
While I could probably find a lower rate if I looked hard enough I am satisfied with where its at.
And having dealt with a claim that wasn't my fault I know how they get it done. 
In the commercial world that is priceless.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1918873 said:


> Alright Boss people.
> 
> Is this worth checking out? Guy is in Woodland Park (west of Colorado Springs). Says it's in good shape, needs a solenoid as it seems to be weak.
> 
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/4832485012.html


Add about $600.00 for the mount and probably another $75-100 for headlight adapter.

Personally I'd get a DXT or any other trip edge V over a mold board trip.


----------



## BUFF

bsuds;1918890 said:


> Off topic, but I don't know about you guys, but my Commercial Auto insurance, General Liability, and Homeowners Insurance keeps going up and up for no reason. Do any of you have recommendations on who I should give a shot at earning my business. Between my Commercial auto and Homeowners these creeps have raised my rates over $400 this year. Time to shop around.


Sent you a PM with contact info


----------



## rob_cook2001

A few from the other night.


----------



## MK97

Spoke to OJ, and it's $6355 installed for an 8.2 DXT. They're checking now on availability. Thinking I'll stay under 9" for whatever plow I buy, since I have some tighter areas and will just add wings.


----------



## rob_cook2001

An 8.2 with wings is a good size. Much more maneuverable.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Like others were saying, the only way I would buy a used plow is for a back up truck. Or like the 8.2 vxt I put on my 92. It had less than 10 hours of plowing on it when I purchased it. Plows like that are super hard to find and for $2500 I couldn't pass it up!!


----------



## MK97

That's my thinking. The truck is going to be big enough to snake into some areas, so I'll take any help I can get, lol. 

Still not sure how you stole a V for $5800...I even named dropped you in hopes it would help,lol

I agree, which is why I posted it here. Just on the off chance is was a good deal...and again was bored late on a Sunday, lol


----------



## rob_cook2001

Haha. I was wiped out when I got home lastnight. Was out for almost 36 hours. Think I billed 24-25 hours in my truck and 17 hours in my equipment. Not bad for a small storm!!


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1919179 said:


> Haha. I was wiped out when I got home lastnight. Was out for almost 36 hours. Think I billed 24-25 hours in my truck and 17 hours in my equipment. Not bad for a small storm!!


I almost called you to see if you needed any help yesterday, I was done by 8am and was looking for a reason to escape from my family.....


----------



## rob_cook2001

Should have called David! I started pushing statefarm at 8am and was done at 3. Used less equipment then normal and was surprised how fast it went. My guys are finally working as a team. Starter went out on one tractor and having a fuel system issue on another tractor.was able to limp the one along. Had to change filters 3 times this storm. Damn john Deeres lol


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1919205 said:


> Should have called David! I started pushing statefarm at 8am and was done at 3. Used less equipment then normal and was surprised how fast it went. My guys are finally working as a team. Starter went out on one tractor and having a fuel system issue on another tractor.was able to limp the one along. Had to change filters 3 times this storm. Damn john Deeres lol


Next I will, the house got a little small with everyone being home and too cold to be outside.


----------



## MK97

Rob once I'm back up and running, give me a shout too if you're ever short.

Just got word on the 8.5 Hiniker V. $7300, about $1000 more than the Boss. Ouch! Still waiting to hear from OJ if they have one in stock though.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Hinikers are big money..


----------



## BRL1

That's a good price on the dxt!


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1919270 said:


> Hinikers are big money..


They're called Hickenloopers........ :laughing::laughing:


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;1919283 said:


> They're called Hickenloopers........ :laughing::laughing:


BUFF. What plow brand do you run?


----------



## MK97

He's another Boss guy


----------



## BRL1

MK97;1919297 said:


> He's another Boss guy


Sounds like you should join the group lol


----------



## rob_cook2001

Better than calling your parents Kyle....


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1919297 said:


> He's another Boss guy


It's now Toro-Boss........
Better by a Boss now before jacks the prices up 20%........


----------



## coloradopushr

BUFF;1919373 said:


> It's now Toro-Boss........
> Better by a Boss now before jacks the prices up 20%........


Or buy a used boss like I did saved 2k over new.


----------



## BUFF

coloradopushr;1919375 said:


> Or buy a used boss like I did saved 2k over new.


Yes if you can find the right plow for the right price. 
I would suspect there's going to be some deals to by had in the Mid-West around spring time for snow equipment.


----------



## coloradopushr

BUFF;1919380 said:


> Yes if you can find the right plow for the right price.
> I would suspect there's going to be some deals to by had in the Mid-West around spring time for snow equipment.


I would agree if the midwest has a below average snow year like they are on pace for there should be some great deals. With gas as cheap as it is shipping or even driving out there could make sense. Indianapolis had a record blow out year last year with snow. My friend out there works at a big plow installer location he said they were selling plows like hot cakes this fall and expect only their first snow event of the year tonight.up till now its been raining out there.


----------



## BUFF

coloradopushr;1919465 said:


> I would agree if the midwest has a below average snow year like they are on pace for there should be some great deals. With gas as cheap as it is shipping or even driving out there could make sense. Indianapolis had a record blow out year last year with snow. My friend out there works at a big plow installer location he said they were selling plows like hot cakes this fall and expect only their first snow event of the year tonight.up till now its been raining out there.


Sounds like a road trip, I'll do the  who's driving?


----------



## rob_cook2001

Kyle... Kyle is driving. Unless he buys a 6.0, I don't feel like pushing.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1919554 said:


> Kyle... Kyle is driving. Unless he buys a 6.0, I don't feel like pushing.


Ouch.........


----------



## ByDesign

I think I paid $5,600 installed for my plow...might have been around $6k with taxes...picked it up from OJ Watson in Greeley.

Anyone getting any work in with all this wind?


----------



## coloradopushr

ByDesign;1919698 said:


> I think I paid $5,600 installed for my plow...might have been around $6k with taxes...picked it up from OJ Watson in Greeley.
> 
> Anyone getting any work in with all this wind?


No work here its the infamous shanook wind meaning snow eater in some native american language.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1919698 said:


> I think I paid $5,600 installed for my plow...might have been around $6k with taxes...picked it up from OJ Watson in Greeley.
> 
> Anyone getting any work in with all this wind?


Wind.....what wind:laughing::laughing: Had 0* at 5am, by 11am it was 55*, now the wind has let up but sure as $h!t it'll pick up again around bed time.



coloradopushr;1919730 said:


> No work here its the infamous shanook wind meaning snow eater in some native american language.


Not to be the spelling police but it's Chinook.Thumbs Up


----------



## rob_cook2001

Lots of work for me tonight.. not due to wind but idiots who don't know what they are doing. I LOVE getting paid to clean up others messes!


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1919927 said:


> Lots of work for me tonight.. not due to wind but idiots who don't know what they are doing. I LOVE getting paid to clean up others messes!


You better get after it before it melts off.....


----------



## rob_cook2001

I know! I can't believe the work some people do.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1919954 said:


> I know! I can't believe the work some people do.


I dropped 2 subdivisions this year to pick up more commercial work. The guy that now plows these subdivisions is doing it with a tractor with a 8ft blade on the 3pt hitch, doesn't clear the cul-de-sacs just takes 2 passes, windrows into driveway aprons and generally does a sucky job. The homeowners are *****ing, the management company is asking me to take them back on and I'm not able to take them........ bummer for them.


----------



## BUFF

Pro Green show is next week, Wed-Fri (shuts down Fri around noon).
Who's going, I was thinking either Wed or Thurs morning. Show up, walk the show, get lunch at Bubba Gumps and head north before traffic is an issue?
I was going to see if JDL, MAC or G&G had any coupons for a ticket discount.


----------



## jpell

Well I just dropped the truck off at the shop. New ball joints are definitely needed. Thank god it snowed on Christmas


----------



## coloradopushr

BUFF;1919751 said:


> Wind.....what wind:laughing::laughing: Had 0* at 5am, by 11am it was 55*, now the wind has let up but sure as $h!t it'll pick up again around bed time.
> 
> Not to be the spelling police but it's Chinook.Thumbs Up


Well good aspect of the chinook wind is that we will all have space to stack the next storm at. A luxury most parts of the country dont always have.


----------



## coloradopushr

BUFF;1919968 said:


> I dropped 2 subdivisions this year to pick up more commercial work. The guy that now plows these subdivisions is doing it with a tractor with a 8ft blade on the 3pt hitch, doesn't clear the cul-de-sacs just takes 2 passes, windrows into driveway aprons and generally does a sucky job. The homeowners are *****ing, the management company is asking me to take them back on and I'm not able to take them........ bummer for them.


I am looking for some extra work if you wanna sub it out.


----------



## BUFF

coloradopushr;1920047 said:


> Well good aspect of the chinook wind is that we will all have space to stack the next storm at. A luxury most parts of the country dont always have.


I've got one resi that does have much room to stack and these thaws are nice. A couple of my commercial property's I have to stack at a few places to keep parking spaces open and they have a pretty big piles that will take some time to melt off, but every bit helps.


----------



## BUFF

coloradopushr;1920054 said:


> I am looking for some extra work if you wanna sub it out.


They're west of Berthoud and probably to far north, 4" triggers, 4miles of road combined and drift in pretty good. To be honest I think they may be a little much for your rig.

We should meet up sometime though, I've got work in the Niwot/Gunbarrel area and looking to expand more down there next season.


----------



## MK97

BRL1;1919305 said:


> Sounds like you should join the group lol


Well they called me today and they think 4 weeks to get a DXT, but the have a few VXT sitting in the lot. Said he'll makes some calls to see if he can get one sooner but not looking good.

Called Western, MVP+ is $100 more than the Boss and they can have it installed Sunday.

Almost as sick of plow shopping as I am truck shopping. Salesman are morons, private sellers are morons...spent the day dealing with a bunch of mutants.



rob_cook2001;1919554 said:


> Kyle... Kyle is driving. Unless he buys a 6.0, I don't feel like pushing.


Such a *****! :laughing: I've gone back and forth between 6.0 and 6.4. Everytime I make time to get look at one, it's either beat to hell or a ticking time bomb.



ByDesign;1919698 said:


> I think I paid $5,600 installed for my plow...might have been around $6k with taxes...picked it up from OJ Watson in Greeley.
> 
> Anyone getting any work in with all this wind?


You guys paying under $6000 must be dropping on your knees and "hooking up" the sales guy, cause I'm not getting those quotes.



jpell;1920046 said:


> Well I just dropped the truck off at the shop. New ball joints are definitely needed. Thank god it snowed on Christmas


Ball joints can definitely make for a bumpier ride, might smooth things out a bit.


----------



## coloradopushr

BUFF;1920061 said:


> They're west of Berthoud and probably to far north, 4" triggers, 4miles of road combined and drift in pretty good. To be honest I think they may be a little much for your rig.
> 
> We should meet up sometime though, I've got work in the Niwot/Gunbarrel area and looking to expand more down there next season.


Ok sounds good. I will start looking for a good place to grab lunch around there. If all goes as planned I should have 2 plow rigs next winter thinking either a 7'6 vxt or a 7'6 straight with wings on my chevy.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Kyle, buying in the middle of winter is why your getting higher prices..


----------



## MK97

I'm aware, and it's not so much the prices as it is the special eds in charge of selling them. Doesn't help diesel is low, so every moron buys them under the assumption it'll never shoot back up again.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I know the feeling lol... Damn this loader moves snow piles fast!!


----------



## MK97

One day I'll be a cool kid, and have a loader, lol


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1920097 said:


> One day I'll be a cool kid, and have a loader, lol


Don't kid yourself......it'll take more than a loader to make you a cool kid.:laughing:


----------



## rob_cook2001

BUFF;1920171 said:


> Don't kid yourself......it'll take more than a loader to make you a cool kid.:laughing:


Hahhaha made my morning


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1920183 said:


> Hahhaha made my morning


I'm just getting warmed up.Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1920184 said:


> I'm just getting warmed up.Thumbs Up


Double dose of geritol?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1920203 said:


> Double dose of geritol?


Good night sleep and a positive/can do attitude is all I need.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And a good colon cleansing from the Chinese take out?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1920217 said:


> And a good colon cleansing from the Chinese take out?


Oat Meal is a wonderful thing, yes it's old man or baby food and you don't need teeth to eat it either........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I have to be very cautious when I eat oatmeal.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1920171 said:


> Don't kid yourself......it'll take more than a loader to make you a cool kid.:laughing:


Yeah but it would be a good start, lol


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1920234 said:


> I have to be very cautious when I eat oatmeal.


Then you're not eating enough of it.



MK97;1920236 said:


> Yeah but it would be a good start, lol


I'll have to agree.Thumbs Up


----------



## MK97

Hell I'll even let you take it out on the town, lol.


Maybe I should just buy a loader as a replacement truck, haha. 

Back to truck shopping today...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

If I eat any more of it I won't be able to leave the house.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1920241 said:


> If I eat any more of it I won't be able to leave the house.


And I'm sure the community would be grateful.....:laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Keep it up, funny guy.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1920279 said:


> Keep it up, funny guy.


Will do, BTW don't need a pill to keep anything up, Oatmeal is a good thing........:laughing:


----------



## coloradopushr

MK97;1920074 said:


> Well they called me today and they think 4 weeks to get a DXT, but the have a few VXT sitting in the lot. Said he'll makes some calls to see if he can get one sooner but not looking good.
> 
> Called Western, MVP+ is $100 more than the Boss and they can have it installed Sunday.
> 
> Almost as sick of plow shopping as I am truck shopping. Salesman are morons, private sellers are morons...spent the day dealing with a bunch of mutants.
> 
> Such a *****! :laughing: I've gone back and forth between 6.0 and 6.4. Everytime I make time to get look at one, it's either beat to hell or a ticking time bomb.
> 
> You guys paying under $6000 must be dropping on your knees and "hooking up" the sales guy, cause I'm not getting those quotes.
> 
> Ball joints can definitely make for a bumpier ride, might smooth things out a bit.


How much did they qoute you on the ball joints? I got lucky that mine were recalled by the dealer.


----------



## jpell

1100 with some other routine stuff that they are going to do for me while its in the air.


----------



## BUFF

jpell;1920504 said:


> 1100 with some other routine stuff that they are going to do for me while its in the air.


I'm sure ball joints for a ToJo are less money.

I did Moog ball joints, Timken bearings/races, pads and refaced rotors(both sides) on my 97 F-350 for about $475.00 and 6hrs of my time.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Off to move more piles..


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1920855 said:


> Off to move more piles..


Just left a pile....... Oatmeal is a wonderful thing.Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Must be the age, when I eat oatmeal it is anything but a pile.


----------



## BRL1

I just seen the national weather services snow fall total for cheyenne in 2014 and it said 88". That's pretty darn good. 2015 needs to follow that up


----------



## rob_cook2001

Isn't that way above average???


----------



## BRL1

rob_cook2001;1921029 said:


> Isn't that way above average???


Yea if I remember right our average is around 60"? Paul would know for sure.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

rob_cook2001;1921029 said:


> Isn't that way above average???





BRL1;1921098 said:


> Yea if I remember right our average is around 60"? Paul would know for sure.


Pffft xysport


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;1921098 said:


> Yea if I remember right our average is around 60"? Paul would know for sure.


Anything over 60" is over Paul's head................


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1921147 said:


> Anything over 60" is over Paul's head................


Lmao......


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1921221 said:


> Lmao......


I'm bringing a orange ATV Whip flag to stick on him at the Pro Green show so I can keeps tabs no him........


----------



## ByDesign

BUFF;1921228 said:


> I'm bringing a orange ATV Whip flag to stick on him at the Pro Green show so I can keeps tabs no him........


When is everyone going?


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1921347 said:


> When is everyone going?


I'm thinking Wednesday, get there when it opens, spend about 2hrs then hit Bubba Gumps for lunch and get out of Denver by 2p


----------



## rob_cook2001

Is progreen the thing we went to lastyear? With the tight parking garage?


----------



## MK97

Well I guess I missed ProGreen.

Truck shopping = a hot mess. Friend of mine from Wyoming spent 3 days running all over the state looking at trucks. All were in "great shape", yeah they all were beat to hell or ticking time bombs.

Had a deal struck on last night. This is after trying to get ahold of the genius, but apparently allergic to answering his phone or text. This is a tree removal owner in Westminster mind you...you know most business answer their phones. Well I worked my voodoo, found his address and went over. Finally looked at it, and decided on a price contingent on two thing.
1) He calls me in the morning since he sucks to communication
2) Meets me a diesel shop to double check in case my friend or I missed anything...at my cost.

Went, had breakfast at 0800, around 0830 no word from him. So I call both his numbers to no avail and send him a text asking when we're doing this as I'm tired of waiting. No reply.

Pulled up more trucks, went to look at one I found at a dealer in Longmont. While I'm test driving (1125 now) he text me saying he's getting ready and the wife says to meet at his bank. Um, no. Liked the truck at the dealer way more, did the whole back and forth thing twice before I said I'm going to lunch. Suddenly they hit my target number. Went got a cashiers check and sent a pic along with a message to dip**** that I can't play games all day and good luck with the sale, I no longer have any interest.

10 minutes later while I'm signing paperwork he panic calls and text that we had a deal and I'm not holding up my end. He's losing his business and house which is why we saw them loading up boxes in his other truck, blah blah blah. Told him not my problem, and I strongly suggest he work on his communication skills with the next person who is interested in his truck. Replied back crying he agreed to my terms and I'm leaving him hanging. Pointed out as a business owner, he breached our verbal agreement when he both failed to meet me at our determined spot let alone even answer my call.

Good riddance to a potential headache it may have become. Truck is pretty stock, but super clean and rides really well, so I'm happy with my purchase...now on to a plow.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1921540 said:


> Is progreen the thing we went to lastyear? With the tight parking garage?


Yes and this year I'm not parking in that SOB...... I'm mainly going to look at snow equipment and stand up mowers. You should go, it's an excuse to meet for lunch.



MK97;1921563 said:


> Well I guess I missed ProGreen.
> 
> Truck is pretty stock, but super clean and rides really well, so I'm happy with my purchase...now on to a plow.


Oh don't be a sissy, go to the show.... it's only an afternoon.

Longbed eh........ you're going to had that in tight places but you get use to it.
FWIW if I don't go with a Boss I would have gone with a Western.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1921595 said:


> Yes and this year I'm not parking in that SOB...... I'm mainly going to look at snow equipment and stand up mowers. You should go, it's an excuse to meet for lunch.
> 
> Oh don't be a sissy, go to the show.... it's only an afternoon.
> 
> Longbed eh........ you're going to had that in tight places but you get use to it.
> FWIW if I don't go with a Boss I would have gone with a Western.


I was thinking it was today for some reason...I'll still tag along.

I was looking for a shortbed, but I've had both and I can get either to fit anywhere.

I'm close to going Western, I like the controller and have a local dealer who can have it installed by Monday. Boss is a month out unless I go VXT


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1921602 said:


> I was thinking it was today for some reason...I'll still tag along.
> 
> I was looking for a shortbed, but I've had both and I can get either to fit anywhere.
> 
> I'm close to going Western, I like the controller and have a local dealer who can have it installed by Monday. Boss is a month out unless I go VXT


A trip edge is key, if you can wait for the Boss DXT then I would but don't count on 4wks based on some of the threads I've recently read on here.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1921609 said:


> A trip edge is key, if you can wait for the Boss DXT then I would but don't count on 4wks based on some of the threads I've recently read on here.


That's just it, I've read the same, and I can't wait that long. Going to run over to the Western dealer tomorrow.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Nice looking truck!! How many miles?? If you don't buy a boss I will be thoroughly disappointed lol. With that long of a truck you better get a 9.2-9.5 with wings. 
David, I'll tag along.


----------



## MK97

rob_cook2001;1921642 said:


> Nice looking truck!! How many miles?? If you don't buy a boss I will be thoroughly disappointed lol. With that long of a truck you better get a 9.2-9.5 with wings.
> David, I'll tag along.


It has 120k on it, and runs great. All fluids were clean and couldn't find any leaks. Plan on next week the EGR will fall off along with a tuner finding it's way on with a few other things.

I tried going Boss, but can't sit on my hands for weeks or months waiting on a plow.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I hear you on the waiting game. What tuning are you going with??


----------



## BRL1

Nice truck! Good thing about a chain lift plow is if you have a failure you can manually lift the plow and hook the chain up tighter and drive away. 
That's nice


----------



## BUFF

IMO the only thing wrong with a Western is the chain lift bounce on crappy roads. But before my Boss that's all I knew and was ok with it. Boss has a nice mount but the Western mount is nicer than the Hickenlooper mount.

Just make sure you at least get a MVP3 V.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;1921667 said:


> Nice truck! Good thing about a chain lift plow is if you have a failure you can manually lift the plow and hook the chain up tighter and drive away.
> That's nice


You can do the same on a Boss but you need a strap instead of short chaining.


----------



## MK97

rob_cook2001;1921666 said:


> I hear you on the waiting game. What tuning are you going with??


Researching now on who has the best tunes and support. Likely go with the SCT Livewire since it will hold 10 tunes and all the monitoring duties.



BRL1;1921667 said:


> Nice truck! Good thing about a chain lift plow is if you have a failure you can manually lift the plow and hook the chain up tighter and drive away.
> That's nice


Can't recall who it was. but laugh about chain plows after someone here kept going on and on about chains being better. I don't care either way, I do like the controller setup and the security feature. So if some tard steals the plow it will be useless.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BRL1;1921667 said:


> Nice truck! Good thing about a chain lift plow is if you have a failure you can manually lift the plow and hook the chain up tighter and drive away.
> That's nice


And trip edges save transmissions.


----------



## BUFF

BUFF;1920044 said:


> Pro Green show is next week, Wed-Fri (shuts down Fri around noon).
> Who's going, I was thinking either Wed or Thurs morning. Show up, walk the show, get lunch at Bubba Gumps and head north before traffic is an issue?
> I was going to see if JDL, MAC or G&G had any coupons for a ticket discount.


OK.....
So next Wednesday 1/14 for the show, Kyle, Robert we can meet at the CO HWY 52 exit and ride down together, BLR1 if you plan to go you can throw in to. If Paul goes there's room in the bed of a pickup, hopes its a nice day.....
I talked to Andy a couple days ago and he said he wouldn't be able to go.

By Design and Co Pusher, you guys should show up too.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1921679 said:


> And trip edges save transmissions.


Is there data from the Automotive Transmission Manufactures Association or also known as ATMA to support this statement.


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;1921693 said:


> OK.....
> So next Wednesday 1/14 for the show, Kyle, Robert we can meet at the CO HWY 52 exit and ride down together, BLR1 if you plan to go you can throw in to. If Paul goes there's room in the bed of a pickup, hopes its a nice day.....
> I talked to Andy a couple days ago and he said he wouldn't be able to go.
> 
> By Design and Co Pusher, you guys should show up too.


Hahahaha i have like less than 200 posts on here and Paul has thousand and something. And Paul gets to ride in the bed. Awesome.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1921693 said:


> OK.....
> So next Wednesday 1/14 for the show, Kyle, Robert we can meet at the CO HWY 52 exit and ride down together, BLR1 if you plan to go you can throw in to. If Paul goes there's room in the bed of a pickup, hopes its a nice day.....
> I talked to Andy a couple days ago and he said he wouldn't be able to go.
> 
> By Design and Co Pusher, you guys should show up too.


That works for me.



BRL1;1921700 said:


> Hahahaha i have like less than 200 posts on here and Paul has thousand and something. And Paul gets to ride in the bed. Awesome.


Well Paul can stand up and run freely around the bed without risk of the wind coming off the roof making him cold.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;1921700 said:


> Hahahaha i have like less than 200 posts on here and Paul has thousand and something. And Paul gets to ride in the bed. Awesome.


That's assuming you don't cast as wide a shadow or talk as much.......



MK97;1921706 said:


> That works for me.


When I call G&G for ticket discounts I'll ask if they'd be cool with parking trucks there instead of leaving them at the Park-n-Ride if it matters to anyone.


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;1921715 said:


> That's assuming you don't cast as wide a shadow or talk as much.......
> 
> When I call G&G for ticket discounts I'll ask if they'd be cool with parking trucks there instead of leaving them at the Park-n-Ride if it matters to anyone.


Well I guess you might find out lol


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;1921728 said:


> Well I guess you might find out lol


Maybe Kyle should drive, he's got a long bed so both the dimensionally challenged squawk boxes have room..........


----------



## stang2244

You are mistaken David, I'll be heading down to ProGreen with a buddy. Not sure of the day. If it's Wednesday I'll let ya know and maybe can meet you guys at bubba gumps.


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;1921731 said:


> Maybe Kyle should drive, he's got a long bed so both the dimensionally challenged squawk boxes have room..........


Ohh yea sooo I'm a squawk box now. If we ride in the back of a ford we might die from the smell lol


----------



## BPS#1

jpell;1920046 said:


> Well I just dropped the truck off at the shop. New ball joints are definitely needed. Thank god it snowed on Christmas


I dumped a lot in my front end this summer. 
Ball joints, 4x4 joints while I was in it, shocks, axle seals etc etc


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;1921009 said:


> I just seen the national weather services snow fall total for cheyenne in 2014 and it said 88". That's pretty darn good. 2015 needs to follow that up





rob_cook2001;1921029 said:


> Isn't that way above average???





BRL1;1921098 said:


> Yea if I remember right our average is around 60"? Paul would know for sure.


In the 60s" some thing. Maybe 66" is "normal". pfffft


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;1921748 said:


> In the 60s" some thing. Maybe 66" is "normal". pfffft


I was going to say 66" but I wasn't sure


----------



## rob_cook2001

I'll be going. Kyle, the ONLY way to go is a custom tuned Sct from Eric at innovative diesel!!


----------



## BPS#1

I checked on a Western MVP3 9.6' with wings installed and tax out the door is very close to what a 9.6' flair wing Hiniker runs. 


How much are we gonna get banged for tickets at Pro Green?

I doubt Matt will want to ride with us, hes a chebby guy.


----------



## coloradopushr

BUFF;1921693 said:


> OK.....
> So next Wednesday 1/14 for the show, Kyle, Robert we can meet at the CO HWY 52 exit and ride down together, BLR1 if you plan to go you can throw in to. If Paul goes there's room in the bed of a pickup, hopes its a nice day.....
> I talked to Andy a couple days ago and he said he wouldn't be able to go.
> 
> By Design and Co Pusher, you guys should show up too.


Ok I will plan on it. My shop is right by hwy 52 and I 25. I know that scary parking garage you were talking about. I still have nightmares about when I was driving my extended cab longbed chevy in that death trap sorry excuse for a parking garage lol.


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;1921753 said:


> I checked on a Western MVP3 9.6' with wings installed and tax out the door is very close to what a 9.6' flair wing Hiniker runs.
> 
> How much are we gonna get banged for tickets at Pro Green?
> 
> I doubt Matt will want to ride with us, hes a chebby guy.


Yea like 756lbs chubby


----------



## coloradopushr

BPS#1;1921753 said:


> I checked on a Western MVP3 9.6' with wings installed and tax out the door is very close to what a 9.6' flair wing Hiniker runs.
> 
> How much are we gonna get banged for tickets at Pro Green?
> 
> I doubt Matt will want to ride with us, hes a chebby guy.


Dang close to hinkenlooperville huh what is the speed limit of that town 7.5k?


----------



## BRL1

coloradopushr;1921759 said:


> Dang close to hinkenlooperville huh what is the speed limit of that town 7.5k?


For the record I don't live in hickenlooperville.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1921737 said:


> You are mistaken David, I'll be heading down to ProGreen with a buddy. Not sure of the day. If it's Wednesday I'll let ya know and maybe can meet you guys at bubba gumps.


LOL it won't be the last time I **** something up........



BRL1;1921738 said:


> Ohh yea sooo I'm a squawk box now. If we ride in the back of a ford we might die from the smell lol


My Fords don't smell, maybe it's just Paul......



BPS#1;1921753 said:


> How much are we gonna get banged for tickets at Pro Green?
> 
> I doubt Matt will want to ride with us, hes a chebby guy.


I'm hoping to get discounts or comp tickets.

Ah **** I forgot he's a GM guy, well dam it would seem the group as a little of everything now....... Even a TOJO.



coloradopushr;1921754 said:


> Ok I will plan on it. My shop is right by hwy 52 and I 25. I know that scary parking garage you were talking about. I still have nightmares about when I was driving my extended cab longbed chevy in that death trap sorry excuse for a parking garage lol.


Really...... Well I'm sure you know where G&G is then.

I guess there's enough from the north to bring 2 Crew Cabs.

Justin you should jump on this adventure too.


----------



## BRL1

The hell is a Tojo toyota?


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;1921763 said:


> For the record I don't live in hickenlooperville.


That's currently known as Boulder.........


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;1921765 said:


> The hell is a Tojo toyota?


Correct......


----------



## rob_cook2001

I drove my crew cab long bed dually into that Damn parking garage for a beer festival. Then drank a bunch of beer and left.. what a sketchy piece of ****. And to make it worse I have a dual disc sled pulling clutch in that truck.. you can't slip it..


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1921731 said:


> Maybe Kyle should drive, he's got a long bed so both the dimensionally challenged squawk boxes have room..........


I don't know I try to maintain an IQ to asses in seats that you bastards will throw way the hell off.

Then again since my truck is new to me, extra hands to push if it breaks would be a big help...



BRL1;1921738 said:


> Ohh yea sooo I'm a squawk box now. If we ride in the back of a ford we might die from the smell lol


I think the whole monthly shower rotation you're on may have a roll in that. We would take Dodges, but none of us want to spend the whole day pushing it or fixing it with bubble gum and duct tape. Also known as to factory spec.



rob_cook2001;1921752 said:


> I'll be going. Kyle, the ONLY way to go is a custom tuned Sct from Eric at innovative diesel!!


I'm looking at Inno, Vivian, and a couple others.



BPS#1;1921753 said:


> I checked on a Western MVP3 9.6' with wings installed and tax out the door is very close to what a 9.6' flair wing Hiniker runs.
> 
> How much are we gonna get banged for tickets at Pro Green?
> 
> I doubt Matt will want to ride with us, hes a chebby guy.


I decided to drop down to an 8.2 since I have a few areas a 9'2 may not go.

I'll text Jpell if he doesn't chime in. He'll be our junior warrior since he's the youngest I believe. :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1921771 said:


> I drove my crew cab long bed dually into that Damn parking garage for a beer festival. Then drank a bunch of beer and left.. what a sketchy piece of ****. And to make it worse I have a dual disc sled pulling clutch in that truck.. you can't slip it..


You told that to us last year as everyone had their heads out the window being spotters for me.


----------



## BRL1

My truck won't fit in that sob I went down about 5 years ago


----------



## coloradopushr

BUFF;1921693 said:


> OK.....
> So next Wednesday 1/14 for the show, Kyle, Robert we can meet at the CO HWY 52 exit and ride down together, BLR1 if you plan to go you can throw in to. If Paul goes there's room in the bed of a pickup, hopes its a nice day.....
> I talked to Andy a couple days ago and he said he wouldn't be able to go.
> 
> By Design and Co Pusher, you guys should show up too.


I will look for coupons at g and g.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1921773 said:


> I'll text Jpell if he doesn't chime in. He'll be our junior warrior since he's the youngest I believe. :laughing:


HUH, I'm 26.5yrs old......


----------



## coloradopushr

MK97;1921773 said:


> I don't know I try to maintain an IQ to asses in seats that you bastards will throw way the hell off.
> 
> Then again since my truck is new to me, extra hands to push if it breaks would be a big help...
> 
> I think the whole monthly shower rotation you're on may have a roll in that. We would take Dodges, but none of us want to spend the whole day pushing it or fixing it with bubble gum and duct tape. Also known as to factory spec.
> 
> I'm looking at Inno, Vivian, and a couple others.
> 
> I decided to drop down to an 8.2 since I have a few areas a 9'2 may not go.
> 
> I'll text Jpell if he doesn't chime in. He'll be our junior warrior since he's the youngest I believe. :laughing:


How old is he?


----------



## BPS#1

Friend of mine sent me some pics of their recent little snow storm. Started this past sunday and by tuesday morning 
some places in the Flathead valley around Kalispell MT and surrounding area the depth varied ...........up to 3'.


----------



## BRL1

MK97;1921773 said:


> I don't know I try to maintain an IQ to asses in seats that you bastards will throw way the hell off.
> 
> Then again since my truck is new to me, extra hands to push if it breaks would be a big help...
> 
> I think the whole monthly shower rotation you're on may have a roll in that. We would take Dodges, but none of us want to spend the whole day pushing it or fixing it with bubble gum and duct tape. Also known as to factory spec.
> 
> I'm looking at Inno, Vivian, and a couple others.
> 
> I decided to drop down to an 8.2 since I have a few areas a 9'2 may not go.
> 
> I'll text Jpell if he doesn't chime in. He'll be our junior warrior since he's the youngest I believe. :laughing:


Well you can always tell where I plow because I leave red streaks in the snow


----------



## MK97

coloradopushr;1921795 said:


> How old is he?


He's 17.

Actually he's 26 IIRC




BRL1;1921803 said:


> Well you can always tell where I plow because I leave red streaks in the snow


Um, there are a few ways I want to reply to that, but will likely result in a ban for me, lol.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;1921803 said:


> Well you can always tell where I plow because I leave red streaks in the snow


Leaky Cork?


----------



## coloradopushr

BUFF;1921764 said:


> LOL it won't be the last time I **** something up........
> 
> My Fords don't smell, maybe it's just Paul......
> 
> I'm hoping to get discounts or comp tickets.
> 
> Ah **** I forgot he's a GM guy, well dam it would seem the group as a little of everything now....... Even a TOJO.
> 
> Really...... Well I'm sure you know where G&G is then.
> 
> I guess there's enough from the north to bring 2 Crew Cabs.
> 
> Justin you should jump on this adventure too.


Yeah I know exactly where g and g is thankfully I have not had to pay them a visit since my plow install this fall.


----------



## BUFF

coloradopushr;1921811 said:


> Yeah I know where exactly where g and g is thankfully I have not had to pay them a visit since my plow install this fall.


Will is a great guy along with Chuck too.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1921797 said:


> Friend of mine sent me some pics of their recent little snow storm. Started this past sunday and by tuesday morning
> some places in the Flathead valley around Kalispell MT and surrounding area the depth varied ...........up to 3'.


Bet Matt is liking the flared wings.........


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1921817 said:


> Bet Matt is liking the flared wings.........


That and his '12 6.2L
The rear axle is electronically locking and he says he can go places in 2x now that his old pickup would struggle in 4x.
He said his 95 powerstroke would have had to chain up to push that driveway.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1921826 said:


> That and his '12 6.2L
> The rear axle is electronically locking and he says he can go places in 2x now that his old pickup would struggle in 4x.
> He said his 95 powerstroke would have had to chain up to push that driveway.


I've got the e-locker on my '15, just messed with it but it's a lockers for sure.


----------



## rob_cook2001

BPS#1;1921797 said:


> Friend of mine sent me some pics of their recent little snow storm. Started this past sunday and by tuesday morning
> some places in the Flathead valley around Kalispell MT and surrounding area the depth varied ...........up to 3'.


You have a friend????


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1921831 said:


> You have a friend????


That's close to 900miles away.......


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1921827 said:


> I've got the e-locker on my '15, just messed with it but it's a lockers for sure.


Probably the same thing.


----------



## BPS#1

rob_cook2001;1921831 said:


> You have a friend????


You wanna be my friend too?


----------



## rob_cook2001

BPS#1;1921853 said:


> You wanna be my friend too?


Such an honor... As long as you buy the first round lol


----------



## BPS#1

rob_cook2001;1921895 said:


> Such an honor... As long as you buy the first round lol


Hick, burp

By round 2 or 3 whose counting


----------



## BRL1

I would be the guy counting with this winter were having.


----------



## BUFF

Ok...... It's 8:13p and the snow should have started 13m ago...... WTF can't these NTAC's get anything right.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1923178 said:


> Ok...... It's 8:13p and the snow should have started 13m ago...... WTF can't these NTAC's get anything right.


They got it right here for once.


----------



## bsuds

Just a skiff in Golden this morning. Spread some Icemelt and sanded but that was it. Better than nothing I guess.


----------



## BUFF

bsuds;1923387 said:


> Just a skiff in Golden this morning. Spread some Icemelt and sanded but that was it. Better than nothing I guess.


Got about the same around Longmont


----------



## rob_cook2001

Just a skiff in Thornton. Nothing at all in Greeley.
Quick question. Does anyone know where I can get geo fabric for a tracking pad I need to install? Thankyou.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1923402 said:


> Just a skiff in Thornton. Nothing at all in Greeley.
> Quick question. Does anyone know where I can get geo fabric for a tracking pad I need to install? Thankyou.


I'd try Ferguson http://www.ferguson.com/branch/henderson-co-waterworks in Henderson first then CPS or JDL


----------



## stang2244

Iced up like crazy in Broomfield. Had to salt all my accounts and might have to again.


----------



## BUFF

*ProGreen Expo*

Ok people...........
JDL gave me their Promo Code for passes for the ProGreen Expo this is only good for getting into the Expo and anything beyond walking the expo is not covered. Go to the register page, http://www.progreenexpo.com/#!register/c12mj click individual non member (assuming you're not a member) fill out the normal BS and when you tab to the payment page enter *pge15jdla* in the Promo Code box. You get a email with your registration receipt and bring to it the show so you can get your stinking badges......


----------



## rob_cook2001

Badges? We don't need no stinking badges!!


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1923512 said:


> Ok people...........
> JDL gave me their Promo Code for passes for the ProGreen Expo this is only good for getting into the Expo and anything beyond walking the expo is not covered. Go to the register page, http://www.progreenexpo.com/#!register/c12mj click individual non member (assuming you're not a member) fill out the normal BS and when you tab to the payment page enter *pge15jdla* in the Promo Code box. You get a email with your registration receipt and bring to it the show so you can get your stinking badges......


Thanks Dave


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1923576 said:


> Thanks Dave


Oh you'll thank me by riding with the other sheep shaggers and buying me lunch........


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1923589 said:


> Oh you'll thank me by riding with the other sheep shaggers and buying me lunch........


Thats more of a Rock Springs thing.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1923594 said:


> Thats more of a Rock Springs thing.


And I-80 goes through Cheyenne and RS......:waving:


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1923601 said:


> And I-80 goes through Cheyenne and RS......:waving:


Some of 80 is lower elevation and relatively flat.

Some of it is higher elevation and not so flat.

Your point is?


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1923604 said:


> Some of 80 is lower elevation and relatively flat.
> 
> Some of it is higher elevation and not so flat.
> 
> Your point is?


Typically the wind runs east to west, RS being to the west and on I-80 stuff in RS will eventually blow into Cheyenne.

And my point is on the end of a stick I'm going to poke you with nest week.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## MK97

Figure those are stabs at me...well you bastards can walk to the expo. :laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1923614 said:


> Figure those are stabs at me...well you bastards can walk to the expo. :laughing:


LMAO, its not like I haven't done that before.


----------



## MK97

Well if you start walking now, might get to the expo around the time the rest of us do. lol


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1923624 said:


> Well if you start walking now, might get to the expo around the time the rest of us do. lol


I got 3 running vehicles. Walking that far aint happening

Actually I just remember I may not be going at all. I've got a Dr appointment mid day Wed.
Lemme see if I can change it.

And of course they aint open on Friday


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1923624 said:


> Well if you start walking now, might get to the expo around the time the rest of us do. lol


Cheyenne being at a higher elevation, with the slight down hill grade short bus can just tuck and roll to Denver


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1923625 said:


> Actually I just remember I may not be going at all. I've got a Dr appointment mid day Wed.


Annual Pap test?


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1923633 said:


> Annual Pap test?


Hardly wiseaxx, I don't have that equipment.

Its not some thing I've talked about much but I've been to a Dr 3 times for fatigue. First time as early as my teens. No one has ever found any thing. I've just dealt with it. Often times working thru the day on sheer will power alone.

This past summer I crashed hard. Didn't think I'd make it thru the summer. Will power no longer doing the job.

I finally found a nutrition specialist that is certain he can help. He comes well recommended.
God I hope so, I cannot take another summer like 2014.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1923636 said:


> Hardly wiseaxx, I don't have that equipment.
> 
> Its not some thing I've talked about much but I've been to a Dr 3 times for fatigue. First time as early as my teens. No one has ever found any thing. I've just dealt with it. Often times working thru the day on sheer will power alone.
> 
> This past summer I crashed hard. Didn't think I'd make it thru the summer. Will power no longer doing the job.
> 
> I finally found a nutrition specialist that is certain he can help. He comes well recommended.
> God I hope so, I cannot take another summer like 2014.


Huh..... and here all along I thought you were a big ........ LOL

A well round diet is key, now that you're in you're twilight years it's even more important.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1923639 said:


> Huh..... and here all along I thought you were a big ........ LOL
> 
> A well round diet is key, now that you're in you're twilight years it's even more important.


Words of wisdom from a man that is leading the way, waaaaaaaaaay out in front.

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
You really left your self open for that one

Other than when I was single and driving truck over the road I always thought I've had a decent diet but it is possible for a good diet to be lacking. 
Some folks body responds different to even a small lack of certain minerals and vitamins.


----------



## MK97

Maybe some viagra will keep ya stiff and upright. :laughing:


----------



## rob_cook2001

Good quality cocaine in moderation... It will get you through the day... Well since your from Cheyenne any cheap meth will do the trick.

All joking aside I hope they get you squared away soon.


----------



## BPS#1

rob_cook2001;1923647 said:


> Good quality cocaine in moderation... It will get you through the day... Well since your from Cheyenne any cheap meth will do the trick.
> 
> All joking aside I hope they get you squared away soon.


I knew I could count on my buds here to know what to do.
:laughing:

Thank you! Its been very frustrating at times.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1923647 said:


> All joking aside I hope they get you squared away soon.


All joking in front........ there's nothing square on Paul......


----------



## BPS#1

Buff you are a big cuddly bear.

Heres a retirement job for you.

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/professional-cuddlers-embrace-more-clients-231700156.html


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1923673 said:


> Buff you are a big cuddly bear.
> 
> Heres a retirement job for you.


Cuddly is something I've never heard associated with my name.........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1923696 said:


> Cuddly is something I've never heard associated with my name.........


Bet I could come up with a few terms.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1923696 said:


> Cuddly is something I've never heard associated with my name.........


That was extreme sarcasm


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1923791 said:


> Bet I could come up with a few terms.


You wouldn't be by yourself and then they would get deleted............


----------



## ByDesign

Down in wolf creek....thin and cold here! Have not seen it with such little snow in a long time.


----------



## MK97

ByDesign;1924917 said:


> Down in wolf creek....thin and cold here! Have not seen it with such little snow in a long time.


I've got my new plow on, so probably means another 6 weeks of no snow...


----------



## rob_cook2001

What did you get??? Where are the pictures?


----------



## MK97

Got a deal on a 9' scoop I couldn't pass up. 

The Western dealer here was a total chicken **** operation and was told during an event, it's 50/50 I'd get any service since he'd likely be in Colorado Springs. DXT's are at least a month from coming in. Can't dick around that long.


----------



## rob_cook2001

The scoop isn't a bad plow.. pics???


----------



## MK97

I'll grab some in the morning. Been running around the last couple days. It's a good plow and for the price I got, couldn't say no. Especially since I know the dealer here will always answer and do whatever they can to fix or replace parts.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Buy it from dreamer Dave?


----------



## MK97

You know it AKA Pauls brother.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Mr. Short and stumpy #2


----------



## MK97

Webble wobble twins, lol


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1924926 said:


> Got a deal on a 9' scoop I couldn't pass up.


 Hope this one isn't tweaked too.....


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1925084 said:


> Hope this one isn't tweaked too.....


Not yet, haven't added the city plow mod yet...


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1925106 said:


> Not yet, haven't added the city plow mod yet...


Old Dave must serve up a good glass of Hinkenlooper Kool-Aid or he has the hot's for you........


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1925121 said:


> Old Dave must serve up a good glass of Hinkenlooper Kool-Aid or he has the hot's for you........


I am a sucker from some tropical kool-aid, business would go up if he kept a water cooler full of it.

As a bonus I know everything is tight, since I was there for the entire install. Hell I did the wiring as I waited.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1925168 said:


> I am a sucker from some tropical kool-aid, business would go up if he kept a water cooler full of it.
> 
> As a bonus I know everything is tight, since I was there for the entire install. Hell I did the wiring as I waited.


I assume it was the plow off his OBS crew cab.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1925172 said:


> I assume it was the plow off his OBS crew cab.


No he had a 9' next to his remaining 8' scoops. Cut me a deal that was hard to pass up. Couldn't wait a month or more for a DXT to come in, and the Western dealer here is a freakin joke of an operation.


----------



## BUFF

Who was the Western dealer?


----------



## MK97

Work Smart
209 E. Skyway
Fort Collins, CO 80525

Didn't have high hopes when I pulled in and saw all the random old equipment laying around the building. Shop was a mess, and the guy said he has more customers in Colorado Springs so it would be 50/50 he would be around for parts or repairs. Yeah I really want to spend $6500 with him...


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1925174 said:


> No he had a 9' next to his remaining 8' scoops. Cut me a deal that was hard to pass up. Couldn't wait a month or more for a DXT to come in, and the Western dealer here is a freakin joke of an operation.


Plus side you don't have to learn a new method of ops.

Pics?


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1925106 said:


> Not yet, haven't added the city plow mod yet...


Insurance taking care of ya?


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1925586 said:


> Insurance taking care of ya?


Like a cat in a dog house would be my guess.....


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1925598 said:


> Like a cat in a dog house would be my guess.....


Pretty much.

Going back and forth made me want a drink. Although trying not to drink this month. None of that stupid resolution stuff, just trying to get my tolerance down.

Finally got it all settled. No huge paydays or any of that, just got a good price for my truck (made them pay dealer price), plow, missed work and medical.

Any of you guys know someone need a parts truck with a good interior, 6.0, trans, axles, etc. Basically everything but body. I got it as part of the agreement and want to dump it pretty quick as I don't want to mess with parting it out.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1925713 said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> Going back and forth made me want a drink. Although trying not to drink this month. None of that stupid resolution stuff, just trying to get my tolerance down.
> 
> Finally got it all settled. No huge paydays or any of that, just got a good price for my truck (made them pay dealer price), plow, missed work and medical.
> 
> Any of you guys know someone need a parts truck with a good interior, 6.0, trans, axles, etc. Basically everything but body. I got it as part of the agreement and want to dump it pretty quick as I don't want to mess with parting it out.


Make a buggy out of it


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1925740 said:


> Make a buggy out of it


If I had the time and space, I'd consider a dune buggy or use it for an awesome conversion. Always had a thing for the 67 Continental. Plenty of room to stuff in a 6.0. Just no place to put a busted up truck.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1925744 said:


> If I had the time and space, I'd consider a dune buggy or use it for an awesome conversion. Always had a thing for the 67 Continental. Plenty of room to stuff in a 6.0. Just no place to put a busted up truck.


I do have a full size '78 Bronco..........

Or you can sell it to BS.:laughing:


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1925748 said:


> I do have a full size '78 Bronco..........
> 
> Or you can sell it to BS.:laughing:


Want to buy a truck to make it a diesel? Thumbs Up

That genius would duct tape a door to it and use it as his new plow truck. Granted even after the accident I bet it's in better shape than his rigs.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1925751 said:


> Want to buy a truck to make it a diesel? Thumbs Up
> 
> That genius would duct tape a door to it and use it as his new plow truck. Granted even after the accident I bet it's in better shape than his rigs.


Not that I'm interested but text me how much.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Still waiting on pictures.. anyone getting snow??


----------



## MK97

rob_cook2001;1925882 said:


> Still waiting on pictures.. anyone getting snow??


Spaced getting pics today, will do tomorrow. We got rain, does that count?


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1925882 said:


> Still waiting on pictures.. anyone getting snow??


Got some kind of crap, not snow and not rain, temp is 32*. Tuesday looks pretty good for snow too.



MK97;1925885 said:


> Spaced getting pics today, will do tomorrow. We got rain, does that count?


You didn't space nothing out, you were doing battle with a mental midget.:laughing:


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1925927 said:


> Got some kind of crap, not snow and not rain, temp is 32*. Tuesday looks pretty good for snow too.
> 
> You didn't space nothing out, you were doing battle with a mental midget.:laughing:


That's why I spaced it. Was busy with a special ed who walks around terrorizing library patrons. :laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1925713 said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> Going back and forth made me want a drink. Although trying not to drink this month. None of that stupid resolution stuff, just trying to get my tolerance down.
> 
> Finally got it all settled. No huge paydays or any of that, just got a good price for my truck (made them pay dealer price), plow, missed work and medical.
> 
> Any of you guys know someone need a parts truck with a good interior, 6.0, trans, axles, etc. Basically everything but body. I got it as part of the agreement and want to dump it pretty quick as I don't want to mess with parting it out.


Getting paid for the down time is a good deal. 
When I hit that guy that ran a stop sign his insurance wanted 3 years of tax records to preview....... and MAYBE we'll pay you down time. 
I didn't waste my time. I just wanted it settled and out of my hair.



rob_cook2001;1925882 said:


> Still waiting on pictures.. anyone getting snow??


MAYBE .5 so far, still snowing lightly.


----------



## MK97

It's basically slush. Have maybe .25-.5 here. Showing snow off and on, then rain again during the afternoon.


----------



## jpell

Mk are both mirrors good?


----------



## MK97

On the old truck? I believe so, but not 100% sure. I have to go down to get the bed box out of it, and can check to be sure. 

Need to unload the whole thing though or the tow company may just get it. There's apparently some mass confusion. They say the city is on the hook for the bill, city says it's on me. Either way it's piling up and I'm not going to deal with it much longer.

I might be selling the ones on the new truck. Thinking on doing the 08 mirror conversion.


----------



## jpell

That's what I want to do, have to find it for the right price but was weighi MG options on just replacing mine. I'll call my mechanic again and see if he wants anything from your old rig


----------



## MK97

jpell;1926031 said:


> That's what I want to do, have to find it for the right price but was weighi MG options on just replacing mine. I'll call my mechanic again and see if he wants anything from your old rig


It's not a very cheap option, but the added viewing area is worth it. Yeah if he want's it I'll see what I can do on cutting him a deal. If I had the room I'd park and part it out. Would make way more than what I'm asking.


----------



## coloradopushr

MK97;1925885 said:


> Spaced getting pics today, will do tomorrow. We got rain, does that count?


Nothing here in broomfield radar is showing bands to north and south.


----------



## BUFF

No white stuff just ice


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1926127 said:


> No white stuff just ice


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1926135 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


We'll see how funny it is when customers get a bill........
I almost feel guilty............ Almost


----------



## BPS#1

I won't make it this year to GIE, can't change my appointment. 

Enjoy the annual pilgrimage and lunch.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1926356 said:


> I won't make it this year to GIE, can't change my appointment.
> 
> Enjoy the annual pilgrimage and lunch.


Hey Meathead GIE is in October and in Kentucky.........:laughing:

Pro Green Expo is this week in Denver.

Have fun at the docsThumbs Up


----------



## BRL1

Alright, finally got my plans figured out. I will be going down to pro green on wed morning. Ill be picking up my Z-spray from a guy attending the expo as well. 

Does any one still need a ride down? if riding in the GMC is really a problem I will have the small enclosed trailer as well lol


----------



## MK97

Got a quick shot of the plow mocked up on the truck. Didn't get enough snow to warrant hooking it up.


----------



## BRL1

MK97;1926507 said:


> Got a quick shot of the plow mocked up on the truck. Didn't get enough snow to warrant hooking it up.


That looks nice! I bet your relived to finally have a truck with a plow again


----------



## MK97

Got to match. Black truck, black plow, lol. 

I am relieved, I have my 96 F250, good secondary truck, just not primary. Should be getting the new tires for it tomorrow since they are getting close to 3/32...I hate running minimums.


----------



## BRL1

What tires you gettin ?


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1926364 said:


> Hey Meathead GIE is in October and in Kentucky.........:laughing:
> 
> Pro Green Expo is this week in Denver.
> 
> Have fun at the docsThumbs Up


Where ever the heck it is you are going........... I'm not going along.

Hows that? Make ya happier?

Looks good Kyle, hopefully you can keep this one shiny a little longer than the last one. 
You had some bad truck luck in 2014.


----------



## MK97

BRL1;1926520 said:


> What tires you gettin ?


Treadwright 265/70/16 Guard Dogs. Know a few guys who have sworn by these for years, so figured I'd give them a try. Since they are going on my second truck, I figure they'll go at least a few seasons. Even if they suck it only ran me about $525 shipped.

Likely going to order Nitto Terra Grapplers again for the diesel, since Treadwright doesn't make a 33 or 35 for 18's.. They did very well on my last one.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1926522 said:


> Where ever the heck it is you are going........... I'm not going along.
> 
> Hows that? Make ya happier?
> 
> Looks good Kyle, hopefully you can keep this one shiny a little longer than the last one.
> You had some bad truck luck in 2014.


2014 was a good year for my business, freakin horrible for everything else. So hopefully 2015 goes a little better. Off to a good start so far.

Got an email the other day from the FM of that apartment complex. Said he hasn't heard from corporate which he was hoping not to, since it means they didn't go national. Said he'll let me know when he can bring me on for service.


----------



## BRL1

MK97;1926523 said:


> Treadwright 265/70/16 Guard Dogs. Know a few guys who have sworn by these for years, so figured I'd give them a try. Since they are going on my second truck, I figure they'll go at least a few seasons. Even if they suck it only ran me about $525 shipped.
> 
> Likely going to order Nitto Terra Grapplers again for the diesel, since Treadwright doesn't make a 33 or 35 for 18's.. They did very well on my last one.


Both great choices. I have tread wright wardens on my plow truck they are awesome and on the personal truck have the terra grapplers. Make sure you get the g2's They are a ton better in the snow and have a better sidewall design


----------



## MK97

BRL1;1926530 said:


> Both great choices. I have tread wright wardens on my plow truck they are awesome and on the personal truck have the terra grapplers. Make sure you get the g2's They are a ton better in the snow and have a better sidewall design


I ran Nitto 555's on a couple cars and they were fantastic. Was on the fence about them on truck, but after going out in a couple storms, was pretty impressed.

The new truck has Nitto Dura Grapplers...they are not impressing me so far. They're still at 7/32 but I'll replace them soon anyway. Grapplers look way better (going 33's or 35's) and function a lot better. Those Wardens holding up well? They're on a diesel, right?


----------



## BRL1

MK97;1926538 said:


> I ran Nitto 555's on a couple cars and they were fantastic. Was on the fence about them on truck, but after going out in a couple storms, was pretty impressed.
> 
> The new truck has Nitto Dura Grapplers...they are not impressing me so far. They're still at 7/32 but I'll replace them soon anyway. Grapplers look way better (going 33's or 35's) and function a lot better. Those Wardens holding up well? They're on a diesel, right?


Na the plow truck Is a gasser. 6.0 
They are holding up great. I can plow in 2wd if there is only 2" on the ground. And no ice of course.

My grapplers are 35" and They look good I love them.


----------



## MK97

BRL1;1926544 said:


> Na the plow truck Is a gasser. 6.0
> They are holding up great. I can plow in 2wd if there is only 2" on the ground. And no ice of course.
> 
> My grapplers are 35" and They look good I love them.


Just curious as the added weight of a diesel puts stress on tires. But over on the Powerstroke forums many guys seem happy with them.

I'll likely go Grappler 35's again as they were perfect on the last truck. Will be nice not rubbing anymore at full lock, since the new one isn't leaf front. :laughing:


----------



## BRL1

MK97;1926557 said:


> Just curious as the added weight of a diesel puts stress on tires. But over on the Powerstroke forums many guys seem happy with them.
> 
> I'll likely go Grappler 35's again as they were perfect on the last truck. Will be nice not rubbing anymore at full lock, since the new one isn't leaf front. :laughing:


It's nice you guys can run 35s on no real lift. I have a 6" that I turned down a bit its probably at 4-5" now. 
But where is everyone meeting at the expo?


----------



## MK97

BRL1;1926564 said:


> It's nice you guys can run 35s on no real lift. I have a 6" that I turned down a bit its probably at 4-5" now.
> But where is everyone meeting at the expo?


Just a level and the truck sits perfect. Not a big lift fan.

Think we're meeting buff at an exit to caravan down. Not sure on time yet. Hopefully have somewhere decent to park.


----------



## BRL1

MK97;1926566 said:


> Just a level and the truck sits perfect. Not a big lift fan.
> 
> Think we're meeting buff at an exit to caravan down. Not sure on time yet. Hopefully have somewhere decent to park.


Yea that's what I am worrying about is parking especially finding somewhere with a trailer. 
I'm not a lift fan either but the truck was lifted when I bought it. Too good of a deal to pass up on this one. Plus I kinda like it now lol


----------



## MK97

BRL1;1926569 said:


> Yea that's what I am worrying about is parking especially finding somewhere with a trailer.
> I'm not a lift fan either but the truck was lifted when I bought it. Too good of a deal to pass up on this one. Plus I kinda like it now lol


Same here, I hate parking in Denver.

I almost bought a truck with a small life, but glad the owner dicked around all day and pissed me off so I went looking for another one. Found a way cleaner one and paid a little less. Plus I was worried a lift would create issues with a plow.


----------



## BRL1

MK97;1926586 said:


> Same here, I hate parking in Denver.
> 
> I almost bought a truck with a small life, but glad the owner dicked around all day and pissed me off so I went looking for another one. Found a way cleaner one and paid a little less. Plus I was worried a lift would create issues with a plow.


 See I'm one of those people that like to do things because other people dont


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1926522 said:


> Where ever the heck it is you are going........... I'm not going along.
> 
> Hows that? Make ya happier?


Wow you're cranky......... Not looking forward to the riding the stirrup's........



MK97;1926566 said:


> Think we're meeting buff at an exit to caravan down. Not sure on time yet. Hopefully have somewhere decent to park.


My plan it to be at the HWY52/I-25 Park-N-Ride at 10am on Wednesday whoever what's to ride in a FORD is welcome. I plan to call G&G in the am to see if trucks can be left there instead of the P-N-R.

Matt you're going to be screwed trying to find a place to park a truck/trailer. It may be a good idea to get on line to see where you might be able to park it down there. You may have to park by the Pepsi Center, if so there's room in the bed of a FORD......Thumbs Up

Don't forget to get registered.


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;1926606 said:


> Wow you're cranky......... Not looking forward to the riding the stirrup's........
> 
> My plan it to be at the HWY52/I-25 Park-N-Ride at 10am on Wednesday whoever what's to ride in a FORD is welcome. I plan to call G&G in the am to see if trucks can be left there instead of the P-N-R.
> 
> Matt you're going to be screwed trying to find a place to park a truck/trailer. It may be a good idea to get on line to see where you might be able to park it down there. You may have to park by the Pepsi Center, if so there's room in the bed of a FORD......Thumbs Up
> 
> Don't forget to get registered.


Thanks buff. I am already registered and ready to roll. I was planning on having to park far away. I'm still waiting to see what the guy wants to do and where he wants to meet. I think he is going to be in class so I'll probably check out the expo til he can meet up. 
A ride over would be nice of you guys


----------



## BRL1

Actually probably just going to put it in the back of my truck so I don't have to park really far away. That would be a lot easier lol


----------



## MK97

BRL1;1926635 said:


> Actually probably just going to put it in the back of my truck so I don't have to park really far away. That would be a lot easier lol


Now you're thinking with your doodle. Thumbs Up


----------



## BRL1

MK97;1926652 said:


> Now you're thinking with your doodle. Thumbs Up


yea hope I'll figure out how to run it. lol or I might crash lol


----------



## MK97

Like everything in life, just point and shoot.


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;1926635 said:


> Actually probably just going to put it in the back of my truck so I don't have to park really far away. That would be a lot easier lol


If you are taking your single cab white plow truck you'll fit into the parking garage with out issues.
Take your personal truck and try to use the parking garage..... you'll hate life. Just like Buff.


----------



## BPS#1

Just wow.
Look at post 95 and 96, especially 96. 
He thinks such charges are a joke.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1925609#post1925609


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1926691 said:


> If you are taking your single cab white plow truck you'll fit into the parking garage with out issues.
> Take your personal truck and try to use the parking garage..... you'll hate life. Just like Buff.


That's why I'm not keen on dealing with parking. CCLB is never fun, did it a lot with my 7.3.

Our bird friend is back to usual antics in the carry thread...stay tuned for fun.


----------



## BRL1

That thread should probably be closed


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BPS#1;1926693 said:


> Just wow.
> Look at post 95 and 96, especially 96.
> He thinks such charges are a joke.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1925609#post1925609


Everyone needs to resist the temptation to respond in any fashion to him. Ignore him and he will go away.

Kyle was dead right with his post.


----------



## BRL1

What's the deal with this guy lol


----------



## MK97

Not only posting such attempts to get reactions in that one, but then replies to his own identical thread.

I see my post vanished...again.

Rather confused as to why on a site full of adults (term used loosely for this), we are treated as kids. I'm on a site easily 20x this one and that post would have been laughed off and nothing more. If a topic gets out of hand, lock it, instead of selecting deleting post.

Oh well, things go on...



BRL1;1926720 said:


> What's the deal with this guy lol


Guessing lived under power lines and ate paint chips as a kid.


----------



## BRL1

Mark Oomkes;1926716 said:


> Everyone needs to resist the temptation to respond in any fashion to him. Ignore him and he will go away.
> 
> Kyle was dead right with his post.


Mark this really has me laughing because I could really get into it with him but you guys say not to so I wont. Obviously he is something not to be dealt with on plow site lol


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1926691 said:


> you'll hate life. Just like Buff.


Wow man, that really hurts...... I thought we were friends.:waving:


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1926734 said:


> Wow man, that really hurts...... I thought we were friends.:waving:


People get mean when they're always looking up to people. :laughing:

Amazingly we haven't been banned, seeing as we don't even play well in our own local thread.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1926734 said:


> Wow man, that really hurts...... I thought we were friends.:waving:


You took that out of context. Reading comprehension skills low tonight?

LMFAO at the BS comments, and Kyle's comments getting deleted, thats BS too.


----------



## BRL1

Yea you guys are mean and I'm the youngest here I think so you guys are buying beers after the expo

Have you guys seen his new thread??


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1926743 said:


> You took that out of context. Reading comprehension skills low tonight?
> 
> LMFAO at the BS comments, and Kyle's comments getting deleted, thats BS too.


I think I've had 3 deleted so far...that I've noticed anyway. Guess it's needed when you handle members with little kid gloves.

I just imagine right now a giant red light goes off when I hit post. :laughing:



BRL1;1926745 said:


> Yea you guys are mean and I'm the youngest here I think so you guys are buying beers after the expo
> 
> Have you guys seen his new thread??


I can't reply, because it wont be there very long me thinks, haha


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1926746 said:


> I think I've had 3 deleted so far...that I've noticed anyway. Guess it's needed when you handle members with little kid gloves.
> 
> I just imagine right now a giant red light goes off when I hit post. :laughing:


LMAO, probably. You are one of the special ones. :laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;1926745 said:


> Yea you guys are mean and I'm the youngest here I think so you guys are buying beers after the expo
> 
> Have you guys seen his new thread??


Going to look


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;1926745 said:


> Yea you guys are mean and I'm the youngest here I think so you guys are buying beers after the expo
> 
> Have you guys seen his new thread??





BPS#1;1926749 said:


> Going to look


Wow, I don't know what else to say.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1926747 said:


> LMAO, probably. You are one of the special ones. :laughing:


It's dirty work, but someone has to do it. :laughing:


----------



## BRL1

I almost want to make another account to to puck with him lol


----------



## MK97

BRL1;1926762 said:


> I almost want to make another account to to puck with him lol


That would be hilarious.


----------



## BPS#1

So many clueless mental midgets on the FB snow plowing pages.
Possibly worse than the forums. Guys boasting about how they are so proud they plow for beer money.
Guys claiming that charging a varying rate for accumulation are effing over their customers etc etc.
I made a couple posts today trying to help them reason thru why you don't do that. 

Didn't end well. I left the mental midgets to their own destructive behavior.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1926793 said:


> So many clueless mental midgets on the FB snow plowing pages.
> Possibly worse than the forums. Guys boasting about how they are so proud they plow for beer money.
> Guys claiming that charging a varying rate for accumulation are effing over their customers etc etc.
> I made a couple posts today trying to help them reason thru why you don't do that.
> 
> Didn't end well. I left the mental midgets to their own destructive behavior.


That's why I don't do social media...I'd be permanently banned from the internet in a matter of hours.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1926798 said:


> That's why I don't do social media...I'd be permanently banned from the internet in a matter of hours.


LMAO

Its a wonder I wasn't. I told the one mental midget the sooner he went broke and out of business 
the better it'd be for all the legit contractors that have things like a clue and insurance.

Totally incapable of comprehension.   
Some of these guys make BS look like he knows what hes doing.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1926803 said:


> LMAO
> 
> Its a wonder I wasn't. I told the one mental midget the sooner he went broke and out of business the better it'd be for all the legit contractors that have things like a clue and insurance.
> 
> Totally incapable of comprehension.


So there are snow plowing pages, huh? I'm really tempted to make a fake account and troll the hell out of them, haha.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1926807 said:


> So there are snow plowing pages, huh? I'm really tempted to make a fake account and troll the hell out of them, haha.


LMAO, I might know the name of more than one.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1926812 said:


> LMAO, I might know the name of more than one.


Tempting...haha


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1926825 said:


> Tempting...haha


Let me know, one page I already primed the pump today. wesport


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1926827 said:


> Let me know, one page I already primed the pump today. wesport


I made a page, lets light it up


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1926840 said:


> I made a page, lets light it up


Text me your handle


----------



## BRL1

What is this plowing pages you speak of


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;1926858 said:


> What is this plowing pages you speak of


One of em

https://www.facebook.com/groups/152...=1545937629019784&notif_t=group_comment_reply


----------



## BRL1

I really think that guy has a problem. Go to the carrying thread and look at the new posts.


----------



## MK97

BRL1;1926887 said:


> I really think that guy has a problem. Go to the carrying thread and look at the new posts.


The urge to jump down his throat is strong...He's one of those people who I'd say isn't mentally fit to carry. Especially when bragging about carrying into certain areas.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MK97;1926798 said:


> That's why I don't do social media...I'd be permanently banned from the internet in a matter of hours.


I piss too much time away on PS as the way it is.

And trying to track down crank callers from Colorado.



BRL1;1926887 said:


> I really think that guy has a problem. Go to the carrying thread and look at the new posts.





MK97;1926892 said:


> The urge to jump down his throat is strong...He's one of those people who I'd say isn't mentally fit to carry. Especially when bragging about carrying into certain areas.


He's feeling it now, everyone needs to just let him go and eventually he'll go away.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1926946 said:


> And trying to track down crank callers from Colorado.


Could be the CSU Extension Service looking for Tulip growing tips.......


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1926983 said:


> Could be the CSU Extension Service looking for Tulip growing tips.......


:laughing: I know I'd call Mark if I had Tulip questions.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I have a suggestion for the two of you where you can put your two lips. Or tulips.


----------



## BPS#1

Mark Oomkes;1927060 said:


> I have a suggestion for the two of you where you can put your two lips. Or tulips.


:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1927038 said:


> :laughing: I know I'd call Mark if I had Tulip questions.


But not for water issue's


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1927103 said:


> But not for water issue's


:laughing: You're in rare form today.


----------



## BPS#1

Speaking of water, as of the end of Dec all of WY is virtually at 100% of "normal" snow pack.
And we still have roughly 4 months, typically the snowiest, to go until spring.

I'd imagine at least northern CO is close to the same.


----------



## MK97

I know we were well under our average, and now we jumped up after that end of December hit.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1927103 said:


> But not for water issue's


Do you stick your finger in dikes?


----------



## BUFF

Nope..... just try to join in.Thumbs Up


----------



## BRL1

you ford guys will like this. my dad has a raptor


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;1927360 said:


> you ford guys will like this. my dad has a raptor


At least someone in the family has good sense.........

My daughter seems think she needs a Raptor to take to UW next year so she can get around in the winter.:laughing:


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1927366 said:


> At least someone in the family has good sense.........
> 
> My daughter seems think she needs a Raptor to take to UW next year so she can get around in the winter.:laughing:


Second year that Raptor has popped up.

Your daughter is right, quit being a cheap ass and buy her a raptor. :laughing:

So glad I don't have kids...they may turn out like me and have expensive interest.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1927366 said:


> At least someone in the family has good sense.........
> 
> My daughter seems think she needs a Raptor to take to UW next year so she can get around in the winter.:laughing:


A good dad would buy one for his daughter.


----------



## MK97

Just registered for ProGreen. Man I hope they don't look too hard at those registrations. 

Got annoyed with the 5000 questions. My job title is King Of The Midgets, and reason for going is to find equipment to stop midgets from eating my veggietables. :laughing:


----------



## BC Handyman

MK97;1927372 said:


> Your daughter is right, quit being a cheap ass and buy her a raptor. :laughing:





Mark Oomkes;1927382 said:


> A good dad would buy one for his daughter.


I wonder if she has ever been on plowsite, I bet Buff is hoping she don't read this thread. For the record, I think he should buy her one too


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1927382 said:


> A good dad would buy one for his daughter.


Never claimed to be a "good dad" my standards are much higher than that.....
She can have whatever she can afford to pay half of, the agreement with the kids is I match dollar for dollar and take care of insurance/maintenance -up keep of there 1st vehicle. That's what my dad did for us after that we were on our own.


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;1927399 said:


> I wonder if she has ever been on plowsite, I bet Buff is hoping she don't read this thread. For the record, I think he should buy her one too


Oh Crap who feel asleep on the northern boarder and let the Canuck in eh....


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1927407 said:


> Oh Crap who feel asleep on the northern boarder and let the Canuck in eh....


Guessing it was this guy...


----------



## BUFF

Just got to keep an eye out for these guys....


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1927438 said:


> Just got to keep an eye out for these guys....


Suicide bomber geese? lol

Or maybe it was this guy.


----------



## MK97

Got some fat flakes slowly falling right now...yet it shows 0% chance of snow into the morning. Um, okay.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1927403 said:


> Never claimed to be a "good dad" my standards are much higher than that.....
> She can have whatever she can afford to pay half of, the agreement with the kids is I match dollar for dollar and take care of insurance/maintenance -up keep of there 1st vehicle. That's what my dad did for us after that we were on our own.


Fair enough.

My dad donated a new born calf and all its feed until butcher age. I got the proceeds from the sale at that point.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1927461 said:


> Got some fat flakes slowly falling right now...yet it shows 0% chance of snow into the morning. Um, okay.


I can see it.

Looking at radar its all south of the state line.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1927483 said:


> I can see it.
> 
> Looking at radar its all south of the state line.


Last forecast I saw was for a whopping 0.01".


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1927489 said:


> Last forecast I saw was for a whopping 0.01".




:laughing:

You'll be makin bank tonight. 

I don't think Jan this year will make what Jan last year did. We are looking pretty dry for the next week now.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1927491 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> You'll be makin bank tonight.
> 
> I don't think Jan this year will make what Jan last year did. We are looking pretty dry for the next week now.


Going to make it rain 100's with this storm...if I use Monopoly money, lol.

Supposed to jump up to the 40's and 50's for the next week. Knew this would happen since I just got the truck and plow replaced.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1927497 said:


> Going to make it rain 100's with this storm...if I use Monopoly money, lol.
> 
> Supposed to jump up to the 40's and 50's for the next week. Knew this would happen since I just got the truck and plow replaced.


Please plan a 2 week vacation on a island some where its warm.

All your plow brothers will thank you. payup


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1927502 said:


> Please plan a 2 week vacation on a island some where its warm.
> 
> All your plow brothers will thank you. payup


If you guys want to chip in, I'll leave for an island tomorrow. Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1927461 said:


> Got some fat flakes slowly falling right now...yet it shows 0% chance of snow into the morning. Um, okay.


Yeah WTF......... first off I done with not seeing the sun since Sunday and HTF does it drizzle at 18* and snow at 34* 



BPS#1;1927482 said:


> My dad donated a new born calf and all its feed until butcher age. I got the proceeds from the sale at that point.


I got going on Veal Calves, worked for a Dairy and bought bull calves. Quick and pretty easy money, plus they sure are tasty too.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1927527 said:


> Yeah WTF......... first off I done with not seeing the sun since Sunday and HTF does it drizzle at 18* and snow at 34*
> 
> I got going on Veal Calves, worked for a Dairy and bought bull calves. Quick and pretty easy money, plus they sure are tasty too.


Good ol' bi-polar Colorado. Looks like it's melting as it's hitting the ground.

I'm from the city, so I got a job and paid for my car at 16...no livestock option,lol.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1927508 said:


> If you guys want to chip in, I'll leave for an island tomorrow. Thumbs Up


Let me consult my bank account, I'll get back to ya.

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1927531 said:


> Good ol' bi-polar Colorado. Looks like it's melting as it's hitting the ground.
> 
> I'm from the city, so I got a job and paid for my car at 16...no livestock option,lol.


The ground is turning white.......

But when you moved to RS they were an a waaaaaaay of life......

Speaking of Bi-Polar just saw this on the tube, big swings in snow year to year using today as the end date.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1927531 said:


> Good ol' bi-polar Colorado. Looks like it's melting as it's hitting the ground.
> 
> I'm from the city, so I got a job and paid for my car at 16...no livestock option,lol.


Ifn I had kids they'd do the same. Get a yob, learn to be responsible.
Learn that life is hard and sucks.

Kyle I consulted my checking account. It told me to tell you to charge your vacation to the insurance company. 
Some thing about recovery therapy. Sorry bro.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1927547 said:


> The ground is turning white.......
> 
> But when you moved to RS they were an a waaaaaaay of life......
> 
> Speaking of Bi-Polar just saw this on the tube, big swings in snow year to year using today as the end date.


Not sticking at all here yet. The yearly snow totals are all over the place for here. Makes it oh so much fun to deal with.



BPS#1;1927548 said:


> Ifn I had kids they'd do the same. Get a yob, learn to be responsible.
> Learn that life is hard and sucks.
> 
> Kyle I consulted my checking account. It told me to tell you to charge your vacation to the insurance company.
> Some thing about recovery therapy. Sorry bro.


That's not very nice, how do I get my vacation so you guys get snow? Haha.

Speaking of pitty parties, certain aviary members are looking for attention again...


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1927551 said:


> Not sticking at all here yet. The yearly snow totals are all over the place for here. Makes it oh so much fun to deal with.
> 
> Speaking of pitty parties, certain aviary members are looking for attention again...


And that's way it's hard to sell a seasonal account here..

*Do Not *taint this thread.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1927557 said:


> And that's way it's hard to sell a seasonal account here..
> 
> *Do Not *taint this thread.


I wont even attempt a seasonal sale here. Someone will get it up the backside by the end of the season here.

No tainting, more...observing.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1927557 said:


> And that's way it's hard to sell a seasonal account here..
> 
> *Do Not *taint this thread.





MK97;1927561 said:


> I wont even attempt a seasonal sale here. Someone will get it up the backside by the end of the season here.
> 
> No tainting, more...observing.


I no longer try to sell seasonal. In the past I've had no one that wants to sign off on one. 
For the reason Kyle said. One of the parties is gonna get it dry.

I've heard over in Laramie they do seasonal sidewalk shoveling for $99 a month. 
How that pencils out.............. I don't understand.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1927569 said:


> I no longer try to sell seasonal. In the past I've had no one that wants to sign off on one.
> For the reason Kyle said. One of the parties is gonna get it dry.
> 
> I've heard over in Laramie they do seasonal sidewalk shoveling for $99 a month.
> How that pencils out.............. I don't understand.


Interesting on a seasonal shoveling. Can't see that as something I'd want to commit to, let alone try to sell.

No snow right now, guess it got tired of melting. I'm sure it'll be back 7 or 8 more times tonight.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1927574 said:


> Interesting on a seasonal shoveling. Can't see that as something I'd want to commit to, let alone try to sell.
> 
> No snow right now, guess it got tired of melting. I'm sure it'll be back 7 or 8 more times tonight.


For that price it couldn't possibly included a driveway.
Just front walk and steps.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1927607 said:


> For that price it couldn't possibly included a driveway.
> Just front walk and steps.


Driving around shoveling sidewalks doesn't sound remotely appealing to me. Between fuel, time, and headaches just not worth it. Rather wait for real stuff and make a lot more...that's just me though.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1927613 said:


> Driving around shoveling sidewalks doesn't sound remotely appealing to me. Between fuel, time, and headaches just not worth it. Rather wait for real stuff and make a lot more...that's just me though.


You and me both.

Leave that work for the guys riding around with shovels in their trunks.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1927810 said:


> You and me both.
> 
> Leave that work for the guys riding around with shovels in their trunks.


Just let the guppy's swim around in their scum. Thumbs Up


----------



## BPS#1

Matt I'm sure you've seen these hacks around.

You probably drive right by them nearly every time you leave your neighborhood.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1927856 said:


> Matt I'm sure you've seen these hacks around.
> 
> You probably drive right by them nearly every time you leave your neighborhood.


High class white trash, right there!


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1927860 said:


> High class white trash, right there!


Straight special ed. 
Their one mowing truck is a removable top dodge ram. 
Nothing I've seen about their operation says any thing about professionalism.

Theres another outfit in town that hires a whole lot of felon looking guys. 
They look like they came straight from the joint, did not pass go, did not get a hair cut, did not buy decent clothes. 
Just get in an old 1980 datsun pickup and have at it.

How some of these folks ever get work is beyond me. 
I realize the yard mexican bidness is considered low IQ but I know for a fact that none of my customers would let folks looking like this on their properties.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1927868 said:


> Straight special ed.
> Their one mowing truck is a removable top dodge ram.
> Nothing I've seen about their operation says any thing about professionalism.
> 
> Theres another outfit in town that hires a whole lot of felon looking guys.
> They look like they came straight from the joint, did not pass go, did not get a hair cut, did not buy decent clothes.
> Just get in an old 1980 datsun pickup and have at it.
> 
> How some of these folks ever get work is beyond me.
> I realize the yard mexican bidness is considered low IQ but I know for a fact that none of my customers would let folks looking like this on their properties.


I've come to realize that the people who hire those guys are customers I'd never want. So they can have at it.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1927875 said:


> I've come to realize that the people who hire those guys are customers I'd never want. So they can have at it.


With out a doubt


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;1927856 said:


> Matt I'm sure you've seen these hacks around.
> 
> You probably drive right by them nearly every time you leave your neighborhood.


Yea I seen em. The guy has a mullet and wears white wife beaters. I lost a residential mowing job to them last year.


----------



## coloradopushr

BPS#1;1927491 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> You'll be makin bank tonight.
> 
> I don't think Jan this year will make what Jan last year did. We are looking pretty dry for the next week now.


Thats ok just as long as feb march and april dont repeat last year we will be fine.


----------



## BPS#1

coloradopushr;1927905 said:


> Thats ok just as long as feb march and april dont repeat last year we will be fine.


Jan and Feb were great for me 2014. 
2 month gross was better than my 2012 season if I remember right.

March and April not so much.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1927557 said:


> *Do Not *taint this thread.


He's still trying to figure out how to get me out of this thread to untaint it.


----------



## BRL1

Well I'm already headed down to denver to pick up my new toy. Hittin up the expo after that. If you guys want to meeet up I'll check back here and see what your plans are.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;1928174 said:


> Well I'm already headed down to denver to pick up my new toy. Hittin up the expo after that. If you guys want to meeet up I'll check back here and see what your plans are.


Just sent you my cell # via PM.
See you down there around 10:45-11:00


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1928108 said:


> He's still trying to figure out how to get me out of this thread to untaint it.


Ahhhhh don't take this wrong way...... You're alright even though you probably frolic through the Tulips wearing Klompens...... You add an ethnic diversityThumbs Up


----------



## BPS#1

Mark Oomkes;1928108 said:


> He's still trying to figure out how to get me out of this thread to untaint it.


Lmao

............


----------



## MK97

Maybe some "Tulip Be-Gone" will work on this thread.


----------



## BPS#1

Pretty cool this finally made its way to the consumer market

http://www.popsci.com/long-last-tweel-0?x7gQ5cJCK4UAwCS8.01


----------



## ByDesign

Going to try and head into PG about 12, if I can finish everything I have t get done. Post updates to make sure its worth going this year!!


----------



## MK97

Pft, we're having to drive farther than you, and you want us to be the scouts? If we suffer through a bad expo, you suffer lol


----------



## ByDesign

MK97;1928313 said:


> Pft, we're having to drive farther than you, and you want us to be the scouts? If we suffer through a bad expo, you suffer lol


Lol, I ended up taking down xmas lights most of the day. Was a little on the slick side till about 2:00 pm!! Will prob head to PG tomorrow.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1928556 said:


> Lol, I ended up taking down xmas lights most of the day. Was a little on the slick side till about 2:00 pm!! Will prob head to PG tomorrow.


As always there was some cool stuff and a guy could spend a pile of money.


----------



## BPS#1

So they spent 44.5 million dollars of our money.

http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories2015/20150105_supercomputer.html

Wanna bet they still blow the forecast on a regular basis, just like pre spending tax payer dollars????


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Chinook winds over there fellas?


----------



## BPS#1

Mark Oomkes;1929345 said:


> Chinook winds over there fellas?


Breezes today

High winds tonight and tomorrow


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1929345 said:


> Chinook winds over there fellas?


Until they decide to return, nice warm sunny claim day in Colorado.


----------



## BPS#1

Mark that is an interesting sig line you have there :waving:


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1929683 said:


> Mark that is an interesting sig line you have there :waving:


Can't imagine where that came from...

I see we hit another time warp.


----------



## BUFF

Watch out sport, you'll get a Limited Edition T-Shirt too.....


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1929686 said:


> Can't imagine where that came from...
> 
> I see we hit another time warp.


:laughing:


----------



## rob_cook2001

Anyone here need a diesel transfer tank? I have two I need to sell. One is a 100gal that can fit in a shortbed. Powder coated black and only used two months. $300
The other one is old/ugly but had it pressure tested and it's just fine $150. 
Just asking you guys before I put them on Craigs list.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1929713 said:


> Anyone here need a diesel transfer tank? I have two I need to sell. One is a 100gal that can fit in a shortbed. Powder coated black and only used two months. $300
> The other one is old/ugly but had it pressure tested and it's just fine $150.
> Just asking you guys before I put them on Craigs list.


Not me.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BPS#1;1929683 said:


> Mark that is an interesting sig line you have there :waving:


Not sure how that got there.


----------



## fairrpe86

Do you have pictures of the xfer tanks?

Also seen talk about the youngest guy on here, what is his age? I might be younger than him since I thought he was like 26


----------



## rob_cook2001

I'll get pictures tomorrow. The newer one is steel, powdered coated black and looks like new.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1929708 said:


> Watch out sport, you'll get a Limited Edition T-Shirt too.....


I'd wear it with pride, but I have a feeling the box would get deleted before it ever arrived...


----------



## BRL1

I might be interested in the transfer tank. Is it just a tank or is it a tool box combo?


----------



## rob_cook2001

They are both just tanks. They are L shaped so will work with most tool boxes.


----------



## BRL1

rob_cook2001;1930011 said:


> They are both just tanks. They are L shaped so will work with most tool boxes.


Ok post some pics up and I'll let you know.

Kyle one of the "big" companys here in town just got one of those snow ex Walk behind things. I'm interested in seeing how soon It will be either for sale or broke lol


----------



## MK97

BRL1;1930026 said:


> Ok post some pics up and I'll let you know.
> 
> Kyle one of the "big" companys here in town just got one of those snow ex Walk behind things. I'm interested in seeing how soon It will be either for sale or broke lol


Awesome! Try to take pics of it in use. Look like a bear riding a tri-cycle. :laughing:


----------



## BRL1

MK97;1930050 said:


> Awesome! Try to take pics of it in use. Look like a bear riding a tri-cycle. :laughing:


It will be interesting to see how it works lol


----------



## BRL1

Check this video out. By far the best plowing vid I have seen


----------



## MK97

BRL1;1930055 said:


> Check this video out. By far the best plowing vid I have seen


That was good...notice how it was Ford's doing all the work? 

How's the new toy?


----------



## BRL1

MK97;1930059 said:


> That was good...notice how it was Ford's doing all the work?
> 
> How's the new toy?


Hahaha i have said it before I don't have a problem with fords. And it's fine lol I'm not going to fill it up til it gets warm I don't want a bunch of crap in the tanks. I did drive it around. It's pretty fun to drive


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;1930061 said:


> Hahaha i have said it before I don't have a problem with fords. And it's fine lol I'm not going to fill it up til it gets warm I don't want a bunch of crap in the tanks. I did drive it around. It's pretty fun to drive


Pics? .............


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;1930026 said:


> Ok post some pics up and I'll let you know.
> 
> Kyle one of the "big" companys here in town just got one of those snow ex Walk behind things. I'm interested in seeing how soon It will be either for sale or broke lol


Who was that?

Got a link?


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;1930066 said:


> Who was that?
> 
> Got a link?


http://m.snowexproducts.com/snow-brooms

I think it was a top flight truck.


----------



## BPS#1

Thats not a bad idea. 

Especially where we seem to get so many small snows. 
I've used my back pack blower on less than 2'' powder with pretty good success.

If the concrete is frozen underneath it cleans right down to not even needing ice melt.


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;1930161 said:


> Thats not a bad idea.
> 
> Especially where we seem to get so many small snows.
> I've used my back pack blower on less than 2'' powder with pretty good success.
> 
> If the concrete is frozen underneath it cleans right down to not even needing ice melt.


Well we were laughing about this thing because it looks really flimsy. I would say I would break it just loading it in and out of the truck.


----------



## MK97

BRL1;1930204 said:


> Well we were laughing about this thing because it looks really flimsy. I would say I would break it just loading it in and out of the truck.


We should build an equal competitor...a razor scooter with a sprayer hooked to it! Or a Big Wheel with a plow in the front and sprayer in the back.


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;1930204 said:


> Well we were laughing about this thing because it looks really flimsy. I would say I would break it just loading it in and out of the truck.


I think the idea of it is right for some applications.

As with a lot of things on the market today the real world testing seems to bring out deficiencies that they can't seem to find in the 3 year "professional" R&D tests.
I've never figured out how any manufacture can claim to have done 3 or 5 years of R&D and their product suck from the get go.


----------



## BRL1

Yea I think the idea is good and is there a real world application for it? Heck Ya but damn snow ex really sucked it up on the design of this one lol 
I think like Kyle said a razor scooter with one of those self powered vacuum cleaners would work good lol


----------



## MK97

BRL1;1930242 said:


> Yea I think the idea is good and is there a real world application for it? Heck Ya but damn snow ex really sucked it up on the design of this one lol
> I think like Kyle said a razor scooter with one of those self powered vacuum cleaners would work good lol


Patent Pending! Don't go ripping off my idea.


----------



## MK97

Yeah, just looked at the weather. Shows 50's and 40's for the next 10 days...

So you guys chipping in for my vacations since this is the second time I have a plow installed this season and we get a rush of warm weather? :laughing:


----------



## rob_cook2001

MK97;1931223 said:


> Yeah, just looked at the weather. Shows 50's and 40's for the next 10 days...
> 
> So you guys chipping in for my vacations since this is the second time I have a plow installed this season and we get a rush of warm weather? :laughing:


No... But we might roll you in the Wal-Mart parking lot!!


----------



## rob_cook2001

here is the nice tank.


----------



## MK97

rob_cook2001;1931230 said:


> No... But we might roll you in the Wal-Mart parking lot!!


I'm a little too high class for Wal-Mart, so it might have to be a Target.


----------



## rob_cook2001

and the ugly one.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1931223 said:


> Yeah, just looked at the weather. Shows 50's and 40's for the next 10 days...


I'm good with no snow for the next week.Thumbs Up


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1931801 said:


> I'm good with no snow for the next week.Thumbs Up


You're welcome. :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1931808 said:


> You're welcome. :laughing:


Donka.....


----------



## BRL1

I would like some snow. I do like making money just as much as spending it. 

Does anyone know if the cops would give me a hard time having a Amber and blue light bar?


----------



## MK97

BRL1;1931882 said:


> I would like some snow. I do like making money just as much as spending it.
> 
> Does anyone know if the cops would give me a hard time having a Amber and blue light bar?


Yes. You can't run emergency vehicle colors. Bunch of the ricers used to run them thinking they were cool and would get nailed constantly by the cops.

Have a buddy who's a chief of police up in WY, I can ask to be positive if you want.


----------



## BRL1

MK97;1931894 said:


> Yes. You can't run emergency vehicle colors. Bunch of the ricers used to run them thinking they were cool and would get nailed constantly by the cops.
> 
> Have a buddy who's a chief of police up in WY, I can ask to be positive if you want.


Ok cuz I just got a mini led light bar that has the option for blue and Amber.


----------



## MK97

I'll double check, but almost positive blue will get you into trouble. Amber should be okay. Blue and white are the two main no no ones.


----------



## BPS#1

I'm pretty sure blue will get you in trouble. 
Amber you'll be fine. 


Laramie county does not allow the volunteer firefighters to have lights on their personal vehicles when responding to fires.
In other states they've got lights, sirens the whole 9 yards.


----------



## rob_cook2001

A kid I grew up with is a volunteer fire fighter. He ran a red/blue light on his truck. Every time there was a call he would kick that light on and run 120+ down the highway! One day I saw him on the highway pulled over by a state trooper. I found out later he spent a few months in the cooler over that lol. Jackass got what he deserved.


----------



## BPS#1

rob_cook2001;1931940 said:


> A kid I grew up with is a volunteer fire fighter. He ran a red/blue light on his truck. Every time there was a call he would kick that light on and run 120+ down the highway! One day I saw him on the highway pulled over by a state trooper. I found out later he spent a few months in the cooler over that lol. Jackass got what he deserved.


When I was one I got yelled at a lot by the fire chief for going too fast. 
Pulled over one day by a sheriff deputy and told to slow down. No ticket.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I've only received one minor butt chewing for going 65 in a 45. But it was 11:30 at night, hardly any traffic. When the cop saw the trucks coming, he turned off and spoke with the chief. Oops

Stupid thing is, you run without lights and siren and go the same speed as you do with lights\siren, no one will say anything.


----------



## BUFF

A couple years ago the Hygiene Volunteer Fire Chief got himself is a bit of trouble plying with his lights......

http://www.timescall.com/ci_18451196


----------



## AugustArborists

A while back I was going to buy a Liberty for the main truck, it was all amber to the front, amber/red to the rear. I went to the city cops and the WHP, both said red to the rear is cool, zero red or blue to the front. WYDOT plows run one blue to the rear for added visibility, but regular plows cannot.


----------



## ByDesign

Unless the local ntacs know something the news doesn't....

They are saying 2"-5" thur tomorrow night, did anyone else see this?


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1933096 said:


> Unless the local ntacs know something the news doesn't....
> 
> They are saying 2"-5" thur tomorrow night, did anyone else see this?


WU and NOAA are saying slight chance of flurries for me, south of I70 has a better chance.
I'm going to Vegas tomorrow till Friday so I hope like hell it doesn't snow enough to plow.


----------



## ByDesign

Shot show?


----------



## BPS#1

We were supposed to get some real light snow last night. 

It was so light in fact that I can't see that any thing happened.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1933112 said:


> WU and NOAA are saying slight chance of flurries for me, south of I70 has a better chance.
> I'm going to Vegas tomorrow till Friday so I hope like hell it doesn't snow enough to plow.


You do know what is going to happen, don't you?


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1933117 said:


> Shot show?


Heck yeah..... Went about 8yrs ago and it was off the hook.



BPS#1;1933123 said:


> We were supposed to get some real light snow last night.
> 
> It was so light in fact that I can't see that any thing happened.


So it was transparent...... We had some of that too.



Mark Oomkes;1933124 said:


> You do know what is going to happen, don't you?


If it does my boy and shovel guy will be put to the test.


----------



## BPS#1

Mark Oomkes;1933124 said:


> You do know what is going to happen, don't you?


Kyle and Rob will thank him for leaving.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1933147 said:


> Kyle and Rob will thank him for leaving.


Don't forget my wife, she likes it when I'm gone too:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1933153 said:


> Don't forget my wife, she likes it when I'm gone too:laughing::laughing:


So does the mailman.........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What was that you were saying about hog hunting?






Too expensive for me, but what a riot.


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;1933153 said:


> Don't forget my wife, she likes it when I'm gone too:laughing::laughing:


I wish I was going to the shot show haha. It looks really cool have a fun time!


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1933147 said:


> Kyle and Rob will thank him for leaving.


Ha, he may need to work some Voodoo to thwart the 7 day outlook of decent weather up here.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1933161 said:


> So does the mailman.........


Our mail carrier is a chick about 30yrs old........ maybe I should set up a couple video cameras 



Mark Oomkes;1933163 said:


> What was that you were saying about hog hunting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too expensive for me, but what a riot.


I know a guy that did that for an hour and it cost $1000.00 an hour.



BRL1;1933170 said:


> I wish I was going to the shot show haha. It looks really cool have a fun time!


I'll take plenty of pics


----------



## MK97

All the weather sites and NTACs must have got new dart boards, since not a one is close to another on predicitions (guesses). Da fuq?


----------



## BRL1

Wow some people really piss my off. So for a while now I have been trying to buy the wife a new car. First have to sell the old one a 2008 trailblazer ss with the 6.0L Ls2 engine. Just got it sold this morning to a guy and we have had a purchase of a new vehicle lined up for a while now. Come to find out at the last step to buying it he isn't even on the title. His mom and dad are?!?! This guy isn't even on the title or loan so now my wife has no car and is on call this week for work. I just don't understand some people.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1933703 said:


> All the weather sites and NTACs must have got new dart boards, since not a one is close to another on predicitions (guesses). Da fuq?


Looks like all the snow is gonna go south and east of the springs.



BRL1;1933739 said:


> Wow some people really piss my off. So for a while now I have been trying to buy the wife a new car. First have to sell the old one a 2008 trailblazer ss with the 6.0L Ls2 engine. Just got it sold this morning to a guy and we have had a purchase of a new vehicle lined up for a while now. Come to find out at the last step to buying it he isn't even on the title. His mom and dad are?!?! This guy isn't even on the title or loan so now my wife has no car and is on call this week for work. I just don't understand some people.


What a crock!!!

I'm assuming his mommy and daddy aren't want to sell?


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;1934000 said:


> Looks like all the snow is gonna go south and east of the springs.
> 
> What a crock!!!
> 
> I'm assuming his mommy and daddy aren't want to sell?


No I don't think they care. Just a pain having to send power of attorneys to them. Geez


----------



## coloradopushr

BPS#1;1933123 said:


> We were supposed to get some real light snow last night.
> 
> It was so light in fact that I can't see that any thing happened.


My properties in golden had 3 inches last night. Pretty sure that was the bullseye for the most accumulations.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

coloradopushr;1935465 said:


> My properties in golden had 3 inches last night. Pretty sure that was the bullseye for the most accumulations.


Sounds like BUFF is in trouble.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1935490 said:


> Sounds like BUFF is in trouble.


No snow up my way


----------



## BPS#1

coloradopushr;1935465 said:


> My properties in golden had 3 inches last night. Pretty sure that was the bullseye for the most accumulations.


I was in Longmont yesterday afternoon.

It was easy to see the snow line just a few miles south.


----------



## fairrpe86

Coloradopushr, what do you plow in Golden? We have a large contract up there


----------



## coloradopushr

fairrpe86;1937116 said:


> Coloradopushr, what do you plow in Golden? We have a large contract up there


I have 3 properties in golden a storage off of hwy 93 and 2 next to eachother on south golden rd. The peerless tire and grease monkey. If you ever need an extra plow pushing on your big contract I am in the area. Where is your property at?


----------



## BPS#1

Looking like Jan is going to be a big fat fail for making snow money.
Tuesday is supposed to be well into the 60s and the rest of the 10 day forecast doesn't look promising either.


----------



## MK97

Same here, whole lot of nothing in the 10 day.


----------



## BUFF

Way to go Kyle....... buy a another plow and we have tropical temps......:laughing:


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1937659 said:


> Way to go Kyle....... buy a another plow and we have tropical temps......:laughing:


I gave you guys the opportunity to send me on vacation out of state so it would snow. Cheap asses. :laughing:


----------



## ByDesign

We need snow so bad in the hills! The warm temps are making sledding difficult.


----------



## fairrpe86

It's the big .gov site off Denver West


----------



## BPS#1

Put the plow in summer storage earlier this week. 

We have chance of snow friday night thru saturday night now. 

Isn't likely to amount to much but at least got the snow back in the forecast.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1941103 said:


> Put the plow in summer storage earlier this week.
> 
> We have chance of snow friday night thru saturday night now.
> 
> Isn't likely to amount to much but at least got the snow back in the forecast.


Hold your breath and let us know how it pans out.....Thumbs Up


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1941107 said:


> Hold your breath and let us know how it pans out.....Thumbs Up


Agreed. With all the warm temps anything that falls is probably just going to melt off anyway.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1941107 said:


> Hold your breath and let us know how it pans out.....Thumbs Up





MK97;1941114 said:


> Agreed. With all the warm temps anything that falls is probably just going to melt off anyway.


You two don't read so well do you? :laughing:

I said it isn't likely to amount to much.  

We still have a lot of cold in the ground. Yesterday morning the low was some thing like 40. 
My yard was frozen on top, even after 2 days of 70 degrees.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1941120 said:


> You two don't read so well do you? :laughing:
> 
> I said it isn't likely to amount to much.
> 
> We still have a lot of cold in the ground. Yesterday morning the low was some thing like 40.
> My yard was frozen on top, even after 2 days of 70 degrees.


Man your punchy this morning, run out of Fruit Loops?


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1941138 said:


> Man your punchy this morning, run out of Fruit Loops?


I pegged him more as a Fruity Pebbles guy...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Maybe he's old, cranky and up north.


----------



## BPS#1

Mark Oomkes;1941141 said:


> Maybe he's old, cranky and up north.


Sounds a lot like Buff come to think of it :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1941138 said:


> Man your punchy this morning, run out of Fruit Loops?





MK97;1941140 said:


> I pegged him more as a Fruity Pebbles guy...


Nah, some times what you post comes right back around to you. Quick like.
Pick on me, I pick on you. Isn't that how it works?

Kyle did you pull the new cutting edges off the wrecked plow or were they effed over too?


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1941144 said:


> Sounds a lot like Buff come to think of it :laughing: :laughing:


Pffft......whatever makes you feel better buddy


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1941209 said:


> Pffft......whatever makes you feel better buddy


No witty reply? :laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

Mark Oomkes;1941429 said:


> No witty reply? :laughing:


Thumbs Up

Hes fresh out :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1941429 said:


> No witty reply? :laughing:


It'd go right over his head like the minimum ride height bar for roller coasters.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1941453 said:


> It'd go right over his head like the minimum ride height bar for roller coasters.....


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Excellent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1941457 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Excellent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Timing and opportunity is key......:laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1941459 said:


> Timing and opportunity is key......:laughing:


It was worth the wait. Thumbs Up :laughing:


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1941146 said:


> Kyle did you pull the new cutting edges off the wrecked plow or were they effed over too?


No I didn't. The one was bent to hell and the others...well I just wasn't going to lay in mud to get them off.


----------



## BUFF

Antelope Eyes on 9news is saying a couple inch's of snow this weekend, WU and NOAA have a different outlook......


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1942788 said:


> Antelope Eyes on 9news is saying a couple inch's of snow this weekend, WU and NOAA have a different outlook......


Antelope eyes gets me every time. :laughing:

Fox is saying the same thing (40% chance though), but see nothing on the typical sites.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1942798 said:


> Antelope eyes gets me every time. :laughing:
> 
> Fox is saying the same thing (40% chance though), but see nothing on the typical sites.


That gal needs a couple huge distractions to take away from her eyes.......


----------



## BRL1

With all this cold weather I've had time to work on my trucks. Fixed the exhaust on the plow truck and installed the new mini light bar. Then on the personal did an oil change put on a fumoto oil drain valve and filter magnets did some more color matching and put on a lift pump! New shocks and PVC re rout are in the mail that's next


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;1943054 said:


> With all this cold weather I've had time to work on my trucks. Fixed the exhaust on the plow truck and installed the new mini light bar. Then on the personal did an oil change put on a fumoto oil drain valve and filter magnets did some more color matching and put on a lift pump! New shocks and PVC re rout are in the mail that's next


Cold Weather.....


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;1943058 said:


> Cold Weather.....


Scarcasticly speaking there.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;1943071 said:


> Scarcasticly speaking there.


I have no idea of what this sarcasm thing is you speak of........Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

It seems Antelope eyes and company have changed their minds about accumulations expected out of this system.....NOAA and WU are saying anything other than a 30% chance.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I have been sick as a dog the last 4 days. It still hasn't stopped me from enjoying the weather. Better to be sick now then out plowing I guess. Time to start shooting some coyotes as soon as I am up to snuff, theystarting to take out some calves.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1943353 said:


> I have been sick as a dog the last 4 days. It still hasn't stopped me from enjoying the weather. Better to be sick now then out plowing I guess. Time to start shooting some coyotes as soon as I am up to snuff, theystarting to take out some calves.


You have calves on the ground already? 
Are you calling or just popping them as you see them?


----------



## rob_cook2001

Yes sir. My neighbor lost 3 calves in the last week. I have never called them, just shoot them when the opportunity arises lol.. I have been doing some reasurch the last few days and think I will run into town and buy a call or two. Iwatched 4 of them yesterday but they were a good 1400 yards out.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1943411 said:


> Yes sir. My neighbor lost 3 calves in the last week. I have never called them, just shoot them when the opportunity arises lol.. I have been doing some reasurch the last few days and think I will run into town and buy a call or two. Iwatched 4 of them yesterday but they were a good 1400 yards out.


Get a drone and hang a .223 off of it.


----------



## BPS#1

20% chance of flurries, yay us


----------



## BUFF

Honestly I hope it doesn't snow tomorrow, I'm heading back to UW to tour the Engineering Department and dorms with my daughter. Lil Buff is going to even though he's a sophomore in HS, it should help him in a couple years.


----------



## MK97

Saw .01" in Denver and Boulder, storm won't even make it up here. Fine by me, I didn't expect anything from this one, and starting to look at summer work since winter is sucking hard.


----------



## BUFF

I picked up another .17HMR today and play to shoot on Sunday while the fams at church for me...... Don't want any mud in the pickup.

I've been putting together bids to the summer season, may seem early but clean ups will start the 3rd week of March. Maybe sooner if this weather keeps up.


----------



## BPS#1

I'm just gonna leave this right here, ya'll can draw your own conclusions about whose plow rig it is.  :laughing:


----------



## MK97

When did Bird buy a Chevy?


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1944088 said:


> When did Bird buy a Chevy?


I never said who that was. 

Found the pic on a plowing FB page. 
The guy is asking $1700, "ONLY" needs the frame welded in 3 places......... AT LEAST


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1944093 said:


> I never said who that was.
> 
> Found the pic on a plowing FB page.
> The guy is asking $1700, "ONLY" needs the frame welded in 3 places......... AT LEAST


Lmao, might need to link me to the page.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1944115 said:


> Lmao, might need to link me to the page.


Probably the same one that saw 2 threads deleted lol


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1944131 said:


> Probably the same one that saw 2 threads deleted lol


Have been drinking, so it is rather tempting to jump on.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Bought some calls tonight. Going to try and hunt some coyotes tomorrow!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

rob_cook2001;1944155 said:


> Bought some calls tonight. Going to try and hunt some coyotes tomorrow!!


Does it work to bait them?

Since my kid totaled his car whacking Bambi, I saved what wasn't edible thinking it would work to get them close in so I could shoot 'em.


----------



## BPS#1

Mark Oomkes;1944246 said:


> Does it work to bait them?
> 
> Since my kid totaled his car whacking Bambi, I saved what wasn't edible thinking it would work to get them close in so I could shoot 'em.


Ranch owners often pile the carcasses from hunting and ranch animals that die in an area that allows for strategic hunting.

Many coyotes have been shot out of house windows, barn windows, or from a high point thats usually down wind from the coyotes eating.


----------



## BPS#1

Had light flurries off and on all day. 

We MIGHT be up to a dusting now here at the house.


----------



## MK97

Didn't get a single flake here.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1944246 said:


> Does it work to bait them?
> 
> Since my kid totaled his car whacking Bambi, I saved what wasn't edible thinking it would work to get them close in so I could shoot 'em.


The best bait is live, in my younger day we'd tie off my buddy's wife's Pomeranians about 100yds out from a hay stack. Those things would get to yelping and it was like a dinner bell going off, Yotes would come charging in for them.



BPS#1;1944376 said:


> Ranch owners often pile the carcasses from hunting and ranch animals that die in an area that allows for strategic hunting.
> 
> Many coyotes have been shot out of house windows, barn windows, or from a high point thats usually down wind from the coyotes eating.


We get most of our Yotes this way, with calving season coming on there'll be a supply of carcasses and we're going to start heading up to Med Bow to the ranch to smoke some Yotes. 
Another good way to pull them in is if you find freezer burned meat/fish when you defrost/clean your freezers, we set that out, sit on it and always get something to come in.

Calling them in is a lot of fun when you actually get them to come in but we've been more successful baiting.



BPS#1;1944890 said:


> Had light flurries off and on all day.
> 
> We MIGHT be up to a dusting now here at the house.


We hit snow on US287 at Virginia Dale all the way into Laramie this morning, only about 1/2" before the sun came out up there. At home we got nada but have a 57% chance for tonight.......:laughing: Further into the week it looks like a possibility on Wednesday.


----------



## ByDesign

Pretty large band moving thru...saying 1"-3" now tonight.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1945323 said:


> Pretty large band moving thru...saying 1"-3" now tonight.


Well I'll be........ it's snowing :laughing:
Calling for up to 3" in the Longmont / Niwot area, guess I aught to go to bed.


----------



## stang2244

Ya coming down good. Bout an inch on the streets in broomfield


----------



## BPS#1

Other than Wednesday there is nothing in the ten day. 
50s and the odd 60s forecast. 
This is first of march weather


----------



## stang2244

We just got a surprise storm... 4-5" of wet stuff


----------



## BPS#1

stang2244;1945439 said:


> We just got a surprise storm... 4-5" of wet stuff


Damn, nice for the bank account


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1945440 said:


> Damn, nice for the bank account


Yeah I had to do a double take when I saw they got 6"-8". At least a made a few bucks off my sub down there. So that was a nice surprise.


----------



## ByDesign

Had between 6"-12" at most accounts....heavy, wet, super stackable snow! I'll post a few pile pictures when I go back out for cleanups later tonight.


----------



## MK97

That's crazy you guys got hit. We didn't even get enough to call it a dusting up here.


----------



## BUFF

Got a skiff at home, Southwest Longmont got about 2", Niwot got 4-5" and Gunnbarrel 5-5.5". All of it was Sierra Cement, sun came out and was cooking things off as it was cleared. Only threw down melt at the church I do which was a expense savings for me. 
I didn't bring my boy to shovel figuring I really didn't need him, I called my new shovel guy to help out, showed up and did a great job. I'm thinking he has potential.


----------



## ByDesign

Another...


----------



## BPS#1

They are saying we could see 3 to 5 tuesday night/wed morning.

I wonder how much will melt before sticking because of ground temps.


----------



## MK97

Since tomorrow is supposed to be 60*, surely that wont happen...

We'll see what happens, is really the only way to go about this anymore.

Edit: So I go check to see current predictions. Couple hours ago 1"-3", and now less than an inch.


----------



## BUFF

WU is saying 3"
NOAA is saying 1-2"
Guess I'll see what Antelope eyes has to say later......

They say it'll start to cool off after lunch, depending on Wind/Cloud cover it could stick but it'll have to come down heavy to accumulate on hard surfaces.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1946810 said:


> WU is saying 3"
> NOAA is saying 1-2"
> Guess I'll see what Antelope eyes has to say later......
> 
> They say it'll start to cool off after lunch, depending on Wind/Cloud cover it could stick but it'll have to come down heavy to accumulate on hard surfaces.


Yeah unless we get the surprise hit Denver got the other day I'm not counting on much. Well if something of mine breaks in the next 36 hours, it'll be chaos levels of snow. :laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1946829 said:


> Yeah unless we get the surprise hit Denver got the other day I'm not counting on much. Well if something of mine breaks in the next 36 hours, it'll be chaos levels of snow. :laughing:


Do the rest of us a favor, hook up your plow and cruise the street in front of the city shop.

:laughing:


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1946836 said:


> Do the rest of us a favor, hook up your plow and cruise the street in front of the city shop.
> 
> :laughing:


That's just wrong...lol


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1946845 said:


> That's just wrong...lol


Well you know.......... you are correct, but it was easy.


----------



## ByDesign

Thinking about picking up a 326D tomorrow....What do you guys think about this?


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1946939 said:


> Thinking about picking up a 326D tomorrow....What do you guys think about this?


Seems ok, not great but not bad


----------



## rob_cook2001

It's not a bad deal. I don't like Deere skids but some guys do. Have never heard anything good about honnan though! Good luck on your purchase, skids are one of the best tools you can own.


----------



## MK97

Weather guy says 1.7" tomorrow, Pauls source says 5"-8". 

Buff what does your antelope eyed love interest say?


----------



## BRL1

Yea 5-8 is the forecast for up here.


----------



## MK97

NOAA shows possible 1-3 Wednesday afternoon. Still less than an inch according to weather.com. Think the heat wave is gonna bone us.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1947140 said:


> Weather guy says 1.7" tomorrow, Pauls source says 5"-8".
> 
> Buff what does your antelope eyed love interest say?


:laughing: :laughing:



BRL1;1947143 said:


> Yea 5-8 is the forecast for up here.





MK97;1947144 said:


> NOAA shows possible 1-3 Wednesday afternoon. Still less than an inch according to weather.com. Think the heat wave is gonna bone us.





NWS; said:


> Latest guidance is showing heavy snow developing in this area with a widespread 5 to 8 inches possible. Somewhere yet to be determined in this highlighted blue area


Nice CYA, this was from their FB page last night.

Today ....



NWS; said:


> A storm system will bring widespread snowfall to much of the region starting tonight and continuing through Wednesday morning. Snowfall amounts across lower elevations will be 3 to 6 inches. There could be a few locations that exceed 6 inches in heavier snow bands. The Sierra Madre and Snowy Ranges will see over a foot of snow. Traveling will be difficult as roads become slick and visibility is reduced in snow and blowing snow. Snow will taper off by midday Wednesday.


IF we're lucky we'll get 3", the other 3'' will melt cooling the ground off


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1947140 said:


> Weather guy says 1.7" tomorrow, Pauls source says 5"-8".
> 
> Buff what does your antelope eyed love interest say?


WU has dropped to 2"
NOAA @ 1-2"
Goat Eyes wasn't on instead it was "Talk to Much" saying 1-2"

At the end of the day WTF knows will be spot on.


----------



## MK97

Denver is now saying less than an inch.

Weather and NOAA say maybe 1-2. It was 50* yesterday and calling for 59* today, I don't see it sticking. Then we go mid 60's on the 5 day outlook. WTF?


----------



## ByDesign

Still have not made a decision...haggled another $1k off the cost, and going to try and get a set of forks and new tires thrown in on the deal. If they will do that, then I think we'll have a deal.

Local guessers are saying 1-3 here...


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1947264 said:


> Denver is now saying less than an inch.
> 
> Weather and NOAA say maybe 1-2. It was 50* yesterday and calling for 59* today, I don't see it sticking. Then we go mid 60's on the 5 day outlook. WTF?


I'm thinking Friday would be a great day to grab a early lunch and head out to Great Guns in Ault and shoot some Trap or Skeet.......


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1947272 said:


> I'm thinking Friday would be a great day to grab a early lunch and head out to Great Guns in Ault and shoot some Trap or Skeet.......


Yeah I'm thinking Friday may be a good range day as well. Not like we have to worry about work getting in the way...


----------



## AugustArborists

Winter weather advisory in Casper, WY, 2-6 expected. It's 50 out right now, we'll need the whole 6" like BPS was saying a few posts above, 3 to cool, three to stick. I was only out once in January, this has been a slow season.


----------



## BUFF

Slow........ non existent :laughing:
This season I plowed 
11/13
11/16
12/26
1/4
2/1
Last season at this time I plowed 10 times....


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1947853 said:


> Slow........ non existent :laughing:
> This season I plowed
> 11/13
> 11/16
> 12/26
> 1/4
> 2/1
> Last season at this time I plowed 10 times....


My last go was on Christmas, lol.

I've done a whopping 4 runs total this season.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1948049 said:


> My last go was on Christmas, lol.
> 
> I've done a whopping 4 runs total this season.


You're one run ahead of me.

I'm the guy that jinxed the storm.... I already hooked up the plow.

On the other hand I've got a few bucks to be made on a couple properties for an investor I work for. 
Some clean up and minor landscaping at one and extensive shrub trimming and scrub removal.
They seem to find all the over grown ones.


----------



## BPS#1

Local TV "talent" and I do use that term loosely, has backed us off to under 3'' now. 

They are saying it is possible for the front to stall just north of Cheyenne and that would bring big snow to wheatland/chugwater. 
I suppose its possible to think its possible it could stall farther south than they think
and Cheyenne would be the place to get blasted. 
Who knows, I do know the timing is not going to be fun. 
It'll be geared up good right about the time folks head off to work. 
That IS NOT the time to be trying to plow.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1948068 said:


> You're one run ahead of me.
> 
> I'm the guy that jinxed the storm.... I already hooked up the plow.
> 
> On the other hand I've got a few bucks to be made on a couple properties for an investor I work for.
> Some clean up and minor landscaping at one and extensive shrub trimming and scrub removal.
> They seem to find all the over grown ones.


Yeah it's all your fault, let's get him! lol

Use the plow to trim shrubs, haha


----------



## BUFF

Locals are saying more accumulation to the north of Denver, 4.5" for FoCo, 3.5" for Greeley, 2.5-3" Longmont. 
They're saying it'll start around 6am and be done by 3pm, national idgits are saying 9am-8pm. Either way it's going to suck being during the day and don't have a lot of confidence it'll amount to much.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1948134 said:


> Locals are saying more accumulation to the north of Denver, 4.5" for FoCo, 3.5" for Greeley, 2.5-3" Longmont.
> They're saying it'll start around 6am and be done by 3pm, national idgits are saying 9am-8pm. Either way it's going to suck being during the day and don't have a lot of confidence it'll amount to much.


Fox News just said 3.1" here by the end.


----------



## coloradopushr

MK97;1947293 said:


> Yeah I'm thinking Friday may be a good range day as well. Not like we have to worry about work getting in the way...


I love that place. Nothing like challenging your friends to skeet.


----------



## BPS#1

47 degrees at 11pm. 
They are still saying snow by sunrise and expecting 3 to 5 accumulation. 


Theres supposed to be a band that sets up down slope from Laramie peak down across the platte river valley 
thru Torrington, thru Scottsbluff and continuing south east thru NE that they are saying will exceed 12 inches.


----------



## MK97

Still showing 1-3 tomorrow. 0600-1300 is when it's supposed to hit then move out. I don't really see it happening, but I got the plow hooked up just in case.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1948381 said:


> Still showing 1-3 tomorrow. 0600-1300 is when it's supposed to hit then move out. I don't really see it happening, but I got the plow hooked up just in case.


That'll all pack to ice from the traffic


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1948387 said:


> That'll all pack to ice from the traffic


Yup..after half of it burns off from the temps of the ground.


----------



## BPS#1

The ground is white now.


----------



## MK97

Sitting under half an inch right now


----------



## rob_cook2001

About 1/4 at my house.


----------



## MK97

Going to make some passes at a couple small places since it is almost close enough. But still not at an inch.


----------



## BUFF

63/64th of an inch.....


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1948527 said:


> 63/64th of an inch.....


Bet you're itching for that last 1/64 lol


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1948532 said:


> Bet you're itching for that last 1/64 lol


You know it.....:laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MK97;1948532 said:


> Bet you're itching for that last 1/64 lol


If that's all you have......


----------



## BUFF

It came in strong but is tapering off.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1948574 said:


> It came in strong but is tapering off.


Still fallinng here. Slow build up though. Hate daytime work. Idiots everywhere.


----------



## BUFF

It's picked up again, got about 1.5" now. I'm going to hold off till this afternoon instead of fighting traffic/butthatts now.


----------



## MK97

I'm about to call it quits until tonight if one more idiot blocks where I'm pushing


----------



## BUFF

Looks like short run is in a no snow zone.......:laughing:


----------



## ByDesign

We have enough to hit trace accounts, but not looking like much else will pan out.


----------



## MK97

Just got in, got maybe 3" total. It came in fast, and stopped about an hour ago. It' actually quickly melting right now. Went back to check on some accounts and they were already melting off.


----------



## BPS#1

Probably 5" range here

I agree, nothing good about day time plowing


----------



## MK97

Didn't help it was melting off shortly after it stopped. Had water draining while plowing. Kept splashing the plow and knocking snow off...was annoying.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1949241 said:


> Didn't help it was melting off shortly after it stopped. Had water draining while plowing. Kept splashing the plow and knocking snow off...was annoying.


Wasn't quite that warm here but a few degrees difference and it would have been like that.


----------



## MK97

Yeah it was definitely interesting going from plowing snow to slush in less than an hour.


----------



## BRL1

BUFF what was the brand of smoker you guys were talkin about at pto green?


----------



## MK97

BRL1;1949833 said:


> BUFF what was the brand of smoker you guys were talkin about at pto green?


You and I both now they were doing more than just talking about the smoker. :laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1949837 said:


> You and I both now they were doing more than just talking about the smoker. :laughing:


Thumbs Up Thumbs Up :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;1949833 said:


> BUFF what was the brand of smoker you guys were talkin about at pto green?


Traeger Grills http://www.traegergrills.com/ , I have the Lil Tex Pro. I also has a cold weather blanket, lower and upper shelves for it too. I've been doing 1-2meals a week on it since I got it in mid December. So far I've only done beef and pork cuts on it and I'm sure it'll do yard pheasant very good too. I'm using Apple, Hickory and Mesquite pellets now but plan to get some Pecan and Cherry pellets too.
I consider myself to be a pretty good hand smoking meats old school style meaning building a bed of coals and tending the fire. The Traeger is as simple as it gets and almost no fun to use....... I will say it is easy to clean up, easy to use and you can smoke in single digit temps with the cold weather blanket on it where my 30yrd old smoker I could get enough heat.

If you're serious about getting one I'd hold out till Mac Equipment has their open house at the Longmont store at the end of February. They may have them discounted and Traeger should be cooking on them too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Is "smoker" code for bong?


----------



## BUFF

Traditionalist use Hookah's, you don't have to puff and pass.........xysport


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;1949856 said:


> Traeger Grills http://www.traegergrills.com/ , I have the Lil Tex Pro. I also has a cold weather blanket, lower and upper shelves for it too. I've been doing 1-2meals a week on it since I got it in mid December. So far I've only done beef and pork cuts on it and I'm sure it'll do yard pheasant very good too. I'm using Apple, Hickory and Mesquite pellets now but plan to get some Pecan and Cherry pellets too.
> I consider myself to be a pretty good hand smoking meats old school style meaning building a bed of coals and tending the fire. The Traeger is as simple as it gets and almost no fun to use....... I will say it is easy to clean up, easy to use and you can smoke in single digit temps with the cold weather blanket on it where my 30yrd old smoker I could get enough heat.
> 
> If you're serious about getting one I'd hold out till Mac Equipment has their open house at the Longmont store at the end of February. They may have them discounted and Traeger should be cooking on them too.


Heck Ya I'm looking Into it very new at smoking so doing my reasearch and figuring it out!! Thanks for all the info


----------



## BRL1

MK97;1949837 said:


> You and I both now they were doing more than just talking about the smoker. :laughing:


Haha yes yes I remember this.


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;1949967 said:


> Heck Ya I'm looking Into it very new at smoking so doing my reasearch and figuring it out!! Thanks for all the info


I won the raffle from Watershed after buying my plow.
It was a tailgater model smoker grill from Green Mountain.

Smoked burgers or steaks are SO GOOD............ you'll get rid of your gas grill.


----------



## BPS#1

Matt there are a lot of tips for cooking here.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/37492922972/?fref=nf


----------



## BRL1

Can I do steaks on them?


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;1949981 said:


> Can I do steaks on them?


Heck yeah, you'll get rid of your gas grill once you do.


----------



## BRL1

That page made my mouth water. Need one of these smokers now!


----------



## MK97

I hate you all, now I want one.


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;1949993 said:


> That page made my mouth water. Need one of these smokers now!





MK97;1950022 said:


> I hate you all, now I want one.


Now probably isn't the time to tell ya that Dave hired me to be a sales guy????


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1950028 said:


> Now probably isn't the time to tell ya that Dave hired me to be a sales guy????


As long as you don't sell me one that's bent, lmao


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1949983 said:


> Heck yeah, you'll get rid of your gas grill once you do.


I still cook Steaks and Burgers on my Gas or Charcoal grills, I don't know what the max temp is for a Green Mountain but my Traeger goes up 480* which won't quickly sear the meat and it takes much longer (2-3times) to cook them. 
I have friends with Green Mountain Grills, my uncle has a Traeger which I used quite a bit this past summer. Both are good grills, I got a Traeger because a buddy from High School sells them to distributors/dealers and he gave me a smoking deal, pun intended.Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Can you do hotdogs on a Traeger?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1950192 said:


> Can you do hotdogs on a Traeger?


Actually yes, yesterday when I was checking out the Randymobile the store had a Treager next to it serving hot dogs to the spectators.
No we didn't have any.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Did you get any autographs from Randy?


----------



## BUFF

Nope...... Stranger danger.......


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1950165 said:


> I still cook Steaks and Burgers on my Gas or Charcoal grills, I don't know what the max temp is for a Green Mountain but my Traeger goes up 480* which won't quickly sear the meat and it takes much longer (2-3times) to cook them.
> I have friends with Green Mountain Grills, my uncle has a Traeger which I used quite a bit this past summer. Both are good grills, I got a Traeger because a buddy from High School sells them to distributors/dealers and he gave me a smoking deal, pun intended.Thumbs Up


500 or 520.

I have no idea how accurate the heat indicator is.


----------



## BUFF

Looks like in NoCo we'll be in the mid-upper 60's through Monday, Tuesday's high in the mid 50's then 40% chance of snow Tuesday night and back into the mid 50's for Thursday.
With these warm temps it wouldn't surprise me to see trees/shrubs start to bud by the end of February......


----------



## coloradopushr

BUFF;1950244 said:


> Looks like in NoCo we'll be in the mid-upper 60's through Monday, Tuesday's high in the mid 50's then 40% chance of snow Tuesday night and back into the mid 50's for Thursday.
> With these warm temps it wouldn't surprise me to see trees/shrubs start to bud by the end of February......


Yeah then we will get hit with a couple 1 foot snows in march and april. Hope your tripsprings are nice and tight.


----------



## jpell

I can only hope for a couple big storms in March and April.


----------



## BUFF

jpell;1950267 said:


> I can only hope for a couple big storms in March and April.


The bummer is if the trees leaf out they'll get hosed up, but there's good money to be made for post snow trimming/clean up


----------



## MK97

jpell;1950267 said:


> I can only hope for a couple big storms in March and April.


I'm considering trying to take a vacation around that time if it looks to be a bust. So that will almost guarantee a couple blizzards


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1950312 said:


> I'm considering trying to take a vacation around that time if it looks to be a bust. So that will almost guarantee a couple blizzards


I plan to head to Lander in March for a couple days to decide on a building site and take soil samples, in April during my boys spring break it's Med Bow to blast Yotes, Crows and P-Dogs. If it snows I stay home, if not I go......


----------



## jpell

I guess that means you need to take your vacation MK. See ya!


----------



## BRL1

Soo with this winter being as bad as it has what do you guys do to supplement your income ?


----------



## MK97

BRL1;1953768 said:


> Soo with this winter being as bad as it has what do you guys do to supplement your income ?


I'm bout ready to start hookin'. Don't know about the rest of you guys...


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;1953768 said:


> Soo with this winter being as bad as it has what do you guys do to supplement your income ?


That has been something I've struggled with every year I've been in the lawn bidness. 
I've got no answers, never been able to come up with anything.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BRL1;1953768 said:


> Soo with this winter being as bad as it has what do you guys do to supplement your income ?


At least the guys in CO can start up a dispensary. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

Mark Oomkes;1953870 said:


> At least the guys in CO can start up a dispensary. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Visit one and they won't care


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BPS#1;1953877 said:


> Visit one and they won't care


Win\win for all!


----------



## BUFF

Well I applied for a grow license and have high hopes.......... man.

Talks to much on 9news is saying a fast moving system is coming up from the south tonight as we should expect snow in the am. Two of the three models are showing minimal accumulation for NoCo and more for Denver south. The third model is showing 2-3" for Longmont/ Loveland. 

With it being around 70* for the hi and 40* for lows the past 5-6days HITF is it not going to melt off as soon as it comes down.


----------



## MK97

Yeah I've seen a few adjustments, currently tomorrow is supposed to hit 55* tomorrow. I'm not holding my breath on anything...


----------



## BUFF

I have Cottonwoods and Lilacs budding, perennials are popping up and my Buffalo grass is turning green, been a heck of winterThumbs Up


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1954971 said:


> I have Cottonwoods and Lilacs budding, perennials are popping up and my Buffalo grass is turning green, been a heck of winterThumbs Up


Any thing that comes now isn't likely to stay around long unless the pattern changes a lot


----------



## BUFF

We're suppose to be in the 50's-60's the next week with no real freeze. I see tree's leafing out then freezing if it gets cold again. If the fruit tree's leaf and blossom there goes the crop.

Mac Eq should be having their spring open house in a couple weeks at the Bongmont store. There's talk of putting Richard in a dunk tank.Thumbs Up


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1955067 said:


> We're suppose to be in the 50's-60's the next week with no real freeze. I see tree's leafing out then freezing if it gets cold again. If the fruit tree's leaf and blossom there goes the crop.
> 
> Mac Eq should be having their spring open house in a couple weeks at the Bongmont store. There's talk of putting Richard in a dunk tank.Thumbs Up


Everyone but Richard seems to be on board with this.

Yeah we likely wont even get rain tonight...some winter indeed.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1955130 said:


> Everyone but Richard seems to be on board with this.


I can't imagine why. ....


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1955131 said:


> I can't imagine why. ....


Because he isn't a team player?


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1955130 said:


> Everyone but Richard seems to be on board with this.


As much as he was balking about being dunk he'd be the first guy in the seat and you'd have to pry him off it. He loves the attention and this would have him in the front row for getting it. 
I did tell him no speedo.........


----------



## BRL1

Kinda wishing I didn't buy a plow this year lol


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;1955148 said:


> Kinda wishing I didn't buy a plow this year lol


I know the feeling
After 4 good years I guess it comes back around.

This is exactly the reason I've paid cash for snow equipment. As bad as this sucks its even worse when you have to make a payment


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1955067 said:


> We're suppose to be in the 50's-60's the next week with no real freeze. I see tree's leafing out then freezing if it gets cold again. If the fruit tree's leaf and blossom there goes the crop.
> 
> Mac Eq should be having their spring open house in a couple weeks at the Bongmont store. There's talk of putting Richard in a dunk tank.Thumbs Up


That happened in 2012 or 2013, we had 70's and 80's in all of March. Most orchards lost their entire crops of apples, cherries, grapes, etc.

Everyone thought it was so nice to have that weather in March, not thinking about averages. April and May were cold and horrible. And a couple killing frosts. Most of the farmers tried fans and burning round bales the first frost, a few tried the second but it got cold.


----------



## BPS#1

Local jokers say Sunday night thru Tuesday accumulation and much colder


We'll see


----------



## coloradopushr

BPS#1;1955213 said:


> I know the feeling
> After 4 good years I guess it comes back around.
> 
> This is exactly the reason I've paid cash for snow equipment. As bad as this sucks its even worse when you have to make a payment


Yeah paying cash is good but buying used also helps. If you can do both then the ROI is like 2 years rather than 4 or 5.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1955519 said:


> Local jokers say Sunday night thru Tuesday accumulation and much colder
> 
> We'll see


That's waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay to far out to even consider being plausible.



coloradopushr;1955526 said:


> Yeah paying cash is good but buying used also helps. If you can do both then the ROI is like 2 years rather than 4 or 5.


Not to be a Richard but WTF are you trying to say, I get the paying cash/outright but the ROI piece has me confused are you talking about a plow or plow/truck combination?


----------



## coloradopushr

BUFF;1955582 said:


> That's waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay to far out to even consider being plausible.
> 
> Not to be a Richard but WTF are you trying to say, I get the paying cash/outright but the ROI piece has me confused are you talking about a plow or plow/truck combination?


ROI return on investment


----------



## BUFF

coloradopushr;1955688 said:


> ROI return on investment


Well yeah I knew that........
My confusion was based on the timing of it 2yrs vs 4-5yrs, are you talking about the ROI on a plow or plow and truck combo.

IMO equipment that is used seasonally like a plow, spreader, mowers, etc... should pay for itself with in the 1st season used. Ideally it would be half way through the season.


----------



## coloradopushr

BUFF;1955730 said:


> Well yeah I knew that........
> My confusion was based on the timing of it 2yrs vs 4-5yrs, are you talking about the ROI on a plow or plow and truck combo.
> 
> IMO equipment that is used seasonally like a plow, spreader, mowers, etc... should pay for itself with in the 1st season used. Ideally it would be half way through the season.


Well I guess its different for everyone. I figured 8 to 12 storms a year on average. And say 6 to 8 hours per storm I guess a new 5 or 6 k plow could pay for its self in 1 season. I am a sub so I dont make the triple digit money per hour on a plow truck like most you guys do. So 2 years on a new plow for me and 1 year on a used plow. Excluding the truck.


----------



## BUFF

coloradopushr;1955791 said:


> Well I guess its different for everyone. I figured 8 to 12 storms a year on average. And say 6 to 8 hours per storm I guess a new 5 or 6 k plow could pay for its self in 1 season. I am a sub so I dont make the triple digit money per hour on a plow truck like most you guys do. So 2 years on a new plow for me and 1 year on a used plow. Excluding the truck.


Ok that's cool......

Last season my DXT paid for itself in the 3rd storm. 
FWIW try to hook up with someone willing to pay you by the job rather than by the hour. You'll make more per storm providing your efficient and try to keep your route tight. It'll you some time to get an ideal route established but it's well worth it.


----------



## coloradopushr

BUFF;1955857 said:


> Ok that's cool......
> 
> Last season my DXT paid for itself in the 3rd storm.
> FWIW try to hook up with someone willing to pay you by the job rather than by the hour. You'll make more per storm providing your efficient and try to keep your route tight. It'll you some time to get an ideal route established but it's well worth it.


Ok thanks for the advise. I am makeing 4 times as much this year per storm with my own truck rather than being a driver. I guess the next step is doing what you said.


----------



## coloradopushr

Its good to see multiple snow flakes on the extended weather outlook again


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1955582 said:


> That's waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay to far out to even consider being plausible.


That may be, but they are pretty adamant that things are going to change a lot.

Time will tell, I'm hopeful that mother nature will bring some benjamins to my pocket.


----------



## BUFF

They are talking it up locally last night... Talks to much was saying 3-6" but this morning it's 1-4" for Monday. NOAA / WU aren't saying amounts but NOAA did say it's going to be a Upslope which could end up being a decent storm.
It's still a ways out and it'll be what it'll be....


----------



## ByDesign

BPS#1;1956929 said:


> That may be, but they are pretty adamant that things are going to change a lot.
> 
> Time will tell, I'm hopeful that mother nature will bring some benjamins to my pocket.


Did anyone else catch what the local guessers said this AM on the news? 1"-10"....they actually had the nerve to say it on air...if that doesn't scream "we have zero clue" im not sure what does.

Side note: The 350 had to go into the shop...developed a major oil leak and was just pouring out...really praying he can get us back up before the storm.

Also went and decided to move forward with the skid steer...you guys were right...my sales guys was great and I cant say enough good things about working with Dakota, but when it came time for the financials...I kept getting the run around and then asking for more documents and a personal guarantee...no dice. I'll just have to take my business back to Bobcat. They are a little more $$, but way easier to work with.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1957198 said:


> They are talking it up locally last night... Talks to much was saying 3-6" but this morning it's 1-4" for Monday. NOAA / WU aren't saying amounts but NOAA did say it's going to be a Upslope which could end up being a decent storm.
> It's still a ways out and it'll be what it'll be....


I've gotten to the point I just wait for it to happen, especially this bipolar year.


----------



## BPS#1

ByDesign;1957203 said:


> Did anyone else catch what the local guessers said this AM on the news? 1"-10"....they actually had the nerve to say it on air...*if that doesn't scream "we have zero clue" im not sure what does.*


Got that right!


----------



## MK97

ByDesign;1957203 said:


> Did anyone else catch what the local guessers said this AM on the news? 1"-10"....they actually had the nerve to say it on air...if that doesn't scream "we have zero clue" im not sure what does.
> 
> Side note: The 350 had to go into the shop...developed a major oil leak and was just pouring out...really praying he can get us back up before the storm.
> 
> Also went and decided to move forward with the skid steer...you guys were right...my sales guys was great and I cant say enough good things about working with Dakota, but when it came time for the financials...I kept getting the run around and then asking for more documents and a personal guarantee...no dice. I'll just have to take my business back to Bobcat. They are a little more $$, but way easier to work with.


Your truck a 7.3 by chance?

Sometimes it's way easier to choose service over price. It pays back in dividends if you need them for anything after the sale.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I heard the 1-10 on the local news. Laughed my ass off. For small equipment bobcats customer service is second to none!!


----------



## ByDesign

MK97;1957212 said:


> Your truck a 7.3 by chance?
> 
> Sometimes it's way easier to choose service over price. It pays back in dividends if you need them for anything after the sale.


Yup, both 7.3's. They are starting to get up there in miles, but you can still work on them yourself! Assuming I had time.


----------



## MK97

ByDesign;1957286 said:


> Yup, both 7.3's. They are starting to get up there in miles, but you can still work on them yourself! Assuming I had time.


I would almost bet that it is the gasket where your dipstick goes into the pan. It's very common and happened to mine. The repair is a pain, but not expensive.


----------



## ByDesign

HPOP lines and fittings.


----------



## MK97

That sucks. But on a 7.3 not terribly hard.


----------



## ByDesign

MK97;1957527 said:


> That sucks. But on a 7.3 not terribly hard.


Yeah, its difficult to work on my rigs when I don't currently have a shop...and I despise working on my trucks @ our yard. Too easy to lose **** on the ground.


----------



## MK97

ByDesign;1957584 said:


> Yeah, its difficult to work on my rigs when I don't currently have a shop...and I despise working on my trucks @ our yard. Too easy to lose **** on the ground.


Yeah I'm missing having a space to work on things a lot lately. Likely going to move move to a bigger place this summer.


----------



## MK97

So...guesses for tomorrow?


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1958497 said:


> So...guesses for tomorrow?


The sun will come up, some possible weather activity and Paul will still need a booster seat to drive......

Mac Equipment is having their Spring thing Feb 28th in the Loveland store and they are going to have a dunk tank with Richard in it. They're going to charge $5 for 3 balls with all proceeds going to a local landscaper to help with medical bills (cancer) for his wife. They're also raffling off a snowblower for the same cause.


----------



## MK97

:laughing: Good call on tomorrows activity. 

So you think Richard is happy to be getting a bunch of balls?


----------



## coloradopushr

BUFF;1958529 said:


> The sun will come up, some possible weather activity and Paul will still need a booster seat to drive......
> 
> Mac Equipment is having their Spring thing Feb 28th in the Loveland store and they are going to have a dunk tank with Richard in it. They're going to charge $5 for 3 balls with all proceeds going to a local landscaper to help with medical bills (cancer) for his wife. They're also raffling off a snowblower for the same cause.


Nice I have a rental company if they would want a dunk tank donated. My equipment can be seen at www.frontrangeinflatables.Com


----------



## Mark Oomkes

coloradopushr;1958679 said:


> My equipment can be seen at www.frontrangeinflatables.Com


Ummmmmm, OK. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## MK97

Mark Oomkes;1958700 said:


> Ummmmmm, OK. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Don't act like you aren't wanting a bounce castle. :laughing:

Watching and waiting, looks like something fight fall. As to if it sticks or not remains to be unseen...


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1958564 said:


> :laughing: Good call on tomorrows activity.
> 
> So you think Richard is happy to be getting a bunch of balls?


I can guarantee you he's getting dunked by me, if I can't hit the release with a baseball I'm resorting to manual override mode and will use my hand.



coloradopushr;1958679 said:


> Nice I have a rental company if they would want a dunk tank donated. My equipment can be seen at www.frontrangeinflatables.Com


I'll ask them if they have made the reservation for the dunker and let them know about you're offer.
That's really cool of you to offer.



Mark Oomkes;1958700 said:


> Ummmmmm, OK. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


You're just old...........


----------



## coloradopushr

BUFF;1958821 said:


> I can guarantee you he's getting dunked by me, if I can't hit the release with a baseball I'm resorting to manual override mode and will use my hand.
> 
> I'll ask them if they have made the reservation for the dunker and let them know about you're offer.
> That's really cool of you to offer.
> 
> You're just old...........


Yeah well its going to a good cause and with so little snow falling I figure I could use some good karma. They could also cancel the dunker they are paying for to swap in the free one.


----------



## BUFF

coloradopushr;1958836 said:


> Yeah well its going to a good cause and with so little snow falling I figure I could use some good karma. They could also cancel the dunker they are paying for to swap in the free one.


I sent one of the owners a text telling him of your offer.

I sent you a PM a couple days ago about subbing which included my cell.
Just text me so I can pass it along to them.

With Mac being a Boss dealer some good karma can come in handy....Thumbs Up


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1958821 said:


> I can guarantee you he's getting dunked by me, if I can't hit the release with a baseball I'm resorting to manual override mode and will use my hand.
> 
> I'll ask them if they have made the reservation for the dunker and let them know about you're offer.
> That's really cool of you to offer.
> 
> You're just old...........


I had the same thought. One way or another he is going in, since I can't always rely on my aim after destroying my arm.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1958871 said:


> I had the same thought. One way or another he is going in, since I can't always rely on my aim after destroying my arm.


I told them I'd bring a can launcher 



 but being in the city limits it'd be a no go....

http://www.xproducts.com/ar-15-soda-can-launcher-accessories-launcher


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1958907 said:


> I told them I'd bring a can launcher
> 
> 
> 
> but being in the city limits it'd be a no go....
> 
> http://www.xproducts.com/ar-15-soda-can-launcher-accessories-launcher


That is very cool and I am wanting an AR again.


----------



## BUFF

I saw them at Shot Show and it's a pretty cool set up.


----------



## BPS#1

Ground is covered and snowing pretty strong. 

From radar it looks like this is a pretty narrow band that'll soon be over. 

The main snow comes tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## BUFF

It started up here about 30m ago, not much intensity and just melting off.
Air temp is right at 32*, unless something drastic changes it's not going to amount to much of anything.


----------



## ByDesign

So far they're blowing the forecast again. Currently raining in Denver & 31 degrees. This is one of the worst years in recent history I can remember with blown forecasts.


----------



## MK97

Been off and on for 4 hours here, everything has been melting thus far.


----------



## BUFF

Grass / vegetation is covered but hard surfaces it's melting off and wet.

This $h!t is getting real old......


----------



## MK97

Snow stopped a few minutes ago. Agreed on this getting old...


----------



## ByDesign

The gypsy on tv just said she is confident denver will see 4"-8". I think we'll see her broadcast topless before that happens.


----------



## MK97

ByDesign;1959387 said:


> The gypsy on tv just said she is confident denver will see 4"-8". I think we'll see her broadcast topless before that happens.


:laughing:

I just said something similar but not as clever. They say 3.4" here, no way since it stopped snowing over an hour ago and don't see it hammering tonight.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1959387 said:


> The gypsy on tv just said she is confident denver will see 4"-8". I think we'll see her broadcast topless before that happens.


Maybe it's a personal request........
Who was it, the only one I think has enough to be an interest would be the lil Spanish gal on 9news.

I don't see this amounting to anything for NoCo it seems to be heading southeast.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I don't see much happening in Greeley/Windsor. Might get to plow some in Thornton. I could handle seeing the Spanish gal topless...


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1959458 said:


> Maybe it's a personal request........
> Who was it, the only one I think has enough to be an interest would be the lil Spanish gal on 9news.
> 
> I don't see this amounting to anything for NoCo it seems to be heading southeast.


Fox news. Girl is hot...in a weird way. Eyes are too close together and kinda of birdy in the nose department.

Going on 4 hours since the snow stopped.



rob_cook2001;1959481 said:


> I don't see much happening in Greeley/Windsor. Might get to plow some in Thornton. I could handle seeing the Spanish gal topless...


Last I saw Greeley was being guessed (refuse to say predicted at this point) was 0.9".


----------



## ByDesign

Maybe 1.5-2" of super wet snow, gotta push it before it melts!


----------



## BPS#1

They got the part right about an early band of snow producing under an inch. 

The part they blew was the 3 to 5 forecast during the night. 
I sure wish I could be wrong most of the time and still keep a nice job with benefits.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BPS#1;1959713 said:


> They got the part right about an early band of snow producing under an inch.
> 
> The part they blew was the 3 to 5 forecast during the night.
> I sure wish I could be wrong most of the time and still keep a nice job with benefits.


Quit yer complaining, get in your booster seat and plow!

Unless you are referring to 3 to 5 FEET and you are having a hard time making it through.................


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1959713 said:


> They got the part right about an early band of snow producing under an inch.
> 
> The part they blew was the 3 to 5 forecast during the night.
> I sure wish I could be wrong most of the time and still keep a nice job with benefits.


Same here, got up at 0200, 0400, and 0600...all with the same result, not a thing. I've got more snow on the windshield than the driveway. Everyone I spoke to, thought I was crazy when I was saying yesterday mid-day that this would be a bust.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1959744 said:


> Same here, got up at 0200, 0400, and 0600...all with the same result, not a thing. I've got more snow on the windshield than the driveway. Everyone I spoke to, thought I was crazy when I was saying yesterday mid-day that this would be a bust.


When the guessers drop their aggressive terminology on a storm its a safe bet its falling apart.
I think all the snow we were supposed to get early on has drifted east and south.

When my wife came to bed I woke up enough to ask if it was snowing. Nope.
3... Nope
5... Nope

I went back to sleep with out an alarm.


----------



## MK97

I'm typically up at 0700, but got up at 0800 after getting up 3 times for no reason through the night. 

Guessers are pretty much saying our area is done for this storm and Denver area will get more through today.


----------



## BPS#1

This is how it went down........................


----------



## BUFF

Ended up with about 1.5-2" around Niwot, once things were cleared off anything new just melted off.
Not much but a concession prizes for getting up @ 2:30a......


----------



## rob_cook2001

Less than an inch in Windsor, pushed a little then headed to Broomfield.. 3-4 inches of wet nasty ****.


----------



## coloradopushr

I had 3.5 in golden plowed around 3 am to 8 am. Headed to boulder and had another 4 hours there pushing 5 or 6 inches. Got home and slept and now its snowing again dave Fraser said another 2 inches tonight.Buff you ready for round 2? He also talked about a 3 day snow event next weekend


----------



## coloradopushr

Here is a video I made plowing in golden last night. Gonna head out to check it again at midnight. Presidents day snow storm plowing golden:


----------



## BUFF

The sun was in/out all afternoon with intermitent snow shower. At home around 5pm I had a band of snow dump pretty hard for about 30m, road was covered and once it stopped it melted off in about 20-25m. I'll do the rounds in the am but not expecting much of anything. 

These isolated bands of snow are a PITA and couldn't imagine living in Lake effect country.

The weekend is a ways out but if it comes it comes, if not I have plenty other things to do.


----------



## BPS#1

coloradopushr;1960387 said:


> I had 3.5 in golden plowed around 3 am to 8 am. Headed to boulder and had another 4 hours there pushing 5 or 6 inches. Got home and slept and now its snowing again dave Fraser said another 2 inches tonight.Buff you ready for round 2? He also talked about a 3 day snow event next weekend


NWS is talking about a friday night thru sunday thing for us too.

As bad as they blew the last forecast this far out...........why do they think we'll believe this one?


----------



## MK97

Yeah I am full on in the wait and see mode rather than trying to prep for stuff that never happens.


----------



## ByDesign

Ended up getting to push at almost all accounts. Even got 2x at the 2" accounts. Had a client complain because his employees had to shovel a 10' spot @ 9am...he was all bent out of shape saying we never showed up till 10:30. I had to inform him we were there @ 4:30 am, 10:30 am and would be going out for cleanups tonight. I never understand how they can look at a lot with fresh snow piles and say it hasn't been plowed....


----------



## BPS#1

ByDesign;1960556 said:


> Ended up getting to push at almost all accounts. Even got 2x at the 2" accounts. Had a client complain because his employees had to shovel a 10' spot @ 9am...he was all bent out of shape saying we never showed up till 10:30. I had to inform him we were there @ 4:30 am, 10:30 am and would be going out for cleanups tonight. I never understand how they can look at a lot with fresh snow piles and say it hasn't been plowed....


He knew full well, theres no chance he didn't. 
He was just trying to pull one over on you to see if he could save the cost of one trip.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1960573 said:


> He knew full well, theres no chance he didn't.
> He was just trying to pull one over on you to see if he could save the cost of one trip.


We really are a society of used car salesman. Everyone trying to get one over on everyone else.


----------



## ByDesign

BPS#1;1960573 said:


> He knew full well, theres no chance he didn't.
> He was just trying to pull one over on you to see if he could save the cost of one trip.


Lol...now he has 2 pushes and a cleanup charge! Gonna head out in the next hr and do another round of cleanups,looks like the last band just moved thru.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1960608 said:


> We really are a society of used car salesman. Everyone trying to get one over on everyone else.


Yup, pretty much



ByDesign;1960610 said:


> Lol...now he has 2 pushes and a cleanup charge! Gonna head out in the next hr and do another round of cleanups,looks like the last band just moved thru.


At least some one is making money.

Talked to my dad last evening about 6 his time in eastern KY.
They had a foot and still coming, expecting 18'' by midnight.

Its been over 10 years since they've had much snow at one time. 
Many of the locals were freaking out. Way too many years of not much winter and they've forgotten what its like.
I remember getting 3' out of one storm growing up. 
Couple times it was 30 below.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lake effect is awesome!

The uncertainty part of it, not so much.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1960694 said:


> The uncertainty part of it, not so much.


Like a pregnant women.....


----------



## ByDesign

Gypsys are up to their old tricks again...5"-9" Friday & 4"-8" Saturday. Really wish the chicks would do the news topless.


----------



## BPS#1

ByDesign;1961488 said:


> Gypsys are up to their old tricks again...5"-9" Friday & 4"-8" Saturday. Really wish the chicks would do the news topless.


Need help?

Looking like ours is gonna bust again. 
Or strong chance it could


----------



## ByDesign

BPS#1;1961497 said:


> Need help?
> 
> Looking like ours is gonna bust again.
> Or strong chance it could


Lol...still to way far out to hold any weight. They can't get it right even when it's happening...wouldn't surprise me if it's 75 & sunny.


----------



## BPS#1

ByDesign;1961508 said:


> Lol...still to way far out to hold any weight. They can't get it right even when it's happening...wouldn't surprise me if it's 75 & sunny.


Lmao, for sure


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1961488 said:


> Gypsys are up to their old tricks again...5"-9" Friday & 4"-8" Saturday. Really wish the chicks would do the news topless.


They're calling for high's in the mid 50's on Friday, then cooling off and snowing pretty much through the weekend. Also showing more snow for Tuesday-Wednesday next week......:laughing::laughing:


----------



## ByDesign

coloradopushr;1960425 said:


> Here is a video I made plowing in golden last night. Gonna head out to check it again at midnight. Presidents day snow storm plowing golden:


Get some wings on that thing!!!


----------



## MK97

So far 50/50 for predictions up here.


----------



## BPS#1

ByDesign;1961528 said:


> Get some wings on that thing!!!


A toy ota might not be able to push more
lol


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1961527 said:


> They're calling for high's in the mid 50's on Friday, then cooling off and snowing pretty much through the weekend. Also showing more snow for Tuesday-Wednesday next week......:laughing::laughing:


At least the chance of snow is back in the forecast. But that don't put money in the account


----------



## MK97

ByDesign;1961528 said:


> Get some wings on that thing!!!


Screw that, he'll lose money if hourly. Will only take 4 sweeps to clear that area instead of the 100 it took. :laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1961535 said:


> Screw that, he'll lose money if hourly. Will only take 4 sweeps to clear that area instead of the 100 it took. :laughing:


Yup, if you're moving more in the same amount of time you gotta get paid for it.


----------



## BUFF

I'm pretty sure all of us didn't know everything when it came to plowing during our early days......
The only reason for a sub to increase efficiencies is if they get paid by the job or an increase in their hourly rate.

That Tojo should be able to handle a set of wings for 90% of our storms.


----------



## BPS#1

Local "talent" says.................



> We are currently tracking a potential winter storm that may bring moderate to heavy snow to parts of the region this weekend. Here you can see that the Short Range Ensembles (SREF) and Medium Range Ensembles (GEFS) are in good agreement as to where the heaviest snow could fall.
> 
> Both groups of models are showing liquid precipitation amounts between 0.50" and 0.75" through 5 PM Saturday between Cheyenne and Denver with less further north. The operational counterparts to these models are a little further south with the position of the front, sending the heavier precipitation further south. However, they have showed signs of shifting the front further north and in to better agreement with these Ensemble Model Forecast.
> 
> At this point, it's difficult to say with much confidence how much snow this will translate in to due to some uncertainty on how cold it will actually get behind the front. On Saturday, temperatures are expected to be in the 20's which should yield snow to liquid ratios of 15:1 to 20:1. That would roughly yield snow accumulations of 7-10 inches (over a foot locally) between Cheyenne and Denver with much less further north. If temperatures get colder, then snow ratios would be higher and accumulations would be higher. Winds may also be problematic as they could be blowing at 10-25 MPH. If the front sets up further north and closer to I-80, winds will then be stronger.
> 
> Additional snow is expected on Sunday, though additional accumulations would be light.
> 
> Of course, all of this is based on how models are tending now and with a few days still ahead of us this may all change. With a subtle shift of 25-50 miles in the location of this cold front, snow accumulations would be much different....so stay tuned! Be sure to tune in to our newscast for the rest of this week and visit kgwn.tv/weather to see the latest forecast for the developing storm!!!


----------



## ByDesign

BUFF;1961902 said:


> I'm pretty sure all of us didn't know everything when it came to plowing during our early days......
> The only reason for a sub to increase efficiencies is if they get paid by the job or an increase in their hourly rate.
> 
> That Tojo should be able to handle a set of wings for 90% of our storms.


Didn't realize he was a sub. The quicker I get done with work, the more efficient I can be. Which means I can focus my attention on other things.


----------



## coloradopushr

ByDesign;1961528 said:


> Get some wings on that thing!!!


Yeah I know right. I hear everyone always say once you go with wings you will always wonder how you ever plowed without them. I ordered wings I cant wait to try them on the next storm. My management company is gonna give a raise of 15 bucks per hour not sure that is enough though for how much more efficient I will become.


----------



## BPS#1

coloradopushr;1962416 said:


> Yeah I know right. I hear everyone always say once you go with wings you will always wonder how you ever plowed without them. I ordered wings I cant wait to try them on the next storm.


Move up to a V and you'll say the same


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1962418 said:


> Move up to a V and you'll say the same


Not everyone can be a cool kid with a V yet. I'm still slumming it with a scoop, lol.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1962424 said:


> Not everyone can be a cool kid with a V yet. I'm still slumming it with a scoop, lol.


Took me a few years
your time will come


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1962425 said:


> Took me a few years
> your time will come


My time almost came, just middle of season not the best time and too good a deal on the scoop. Although I do have a bank that gets a little tight plowing through. :laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1962434 said:


> My time almost came, just middle of season not the best time and too good a deal on the scoop. Although I do have a bank that gets a little tight plowing through. :laughing:


You've had all the time in the world to buy what you wanted. .... hind sight is 20 20


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1962443 said:


> You've had all the time in the world to buy what you wanted. .... hind sight is 20 20


Ha, what is this time you speak of? scoop works well for my lots though.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1962444 said:


> Ha, what is this time you speak of? scoop works well for my lots though.


No snow = plenty of time off


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1962446 said:


> No snow = plenty of time off


No snow = no cash for fancy plows that are nothing more than lawn ornaments, lol.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1962448 said:


> No snow = no cash for fancy plows that are nothing more than lawn ornaments, lol.


But they look so dang purdy sitting there


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1962450 said:


> But they look so dang purdy sitting there


You got me there. Maybe I'll turn it into a planter since then it will be useful for something.


----------



## coloradopushr

BPS#1;1961532 said:


> A toy ota might not be able to push more
> lol


Haha trust me it can push plenty more snow. With the upgrades I did it has almost as much power as any of the new half ton trucks excluding the 6.2 motors and the 3.5 ecoboost. Speaking of v plows and power check this video out.


----------



## MK97

coloradopushr;1962466 said:


> Haha trust me it can push plenty more snow. With the upgrades I did it has almost as much power as any of the new half ton trucks excluding the 6.2 motors and the 3.5 ecoboost.


:laughing:

Details!


----------



## BPS#1

coloradopushr;1962466 said:


> Haha trust me it can push plenty more snow. With the upgrades I did it has almost as much power as any of the new half ton trucks excluding the 6.2 motors and the 3.5 ecoboost. Speaking of v plows and power check this video out.


I've seen that several times the last couple weeks. 
Thats cool


----------



## jpell

Gypsy this weather guesser that. I just want mother nature to get pissed off and let me work for a few days. I'm starting to go crazy looking at the plow sitting in the driveway


----------



## MK97

It'll probably make a good flower pot like mine, lol.


----------



## jpell

Hell, might as well get together, grab a bottle, and fabricate some great looking flower pots. Maybe I'll use mine as a saw horse to cut firewood


----------



## MK97

I'm in, just let me know when.


----------



## jpell

Will do. Just need to finish 3 more research papers


----------



## MK97

Do these research papers require shot glasses? lol

Well at least you're almost done. There is a light at the end of the tunnel after all, haha. 

Weather monkey is saying up to 10" by the end of the weekend for a total snow fall. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## jpell

Well start the snow dances gentleman.


----------



## MK97

jpell;1962614 said:


> Well start the snow dances gentleman.


Have at it...I caught a public indecency ticket last time I tried.


----------



## jpell

Hahahahaha. Maybe we can convince the village idiots that dance with their signs to do it for us


----------



## MK97

I'm sure they would for $1/hr.


----------



## jpell

Hmmmm......


----------



## MK97

We can go half at 0.50/hr, lol


----------



## jpell

Perfect. They like to hang out on harmony and 287


----------



## MK97

I'm aware. Especially the guy no matter the weather is dancing his ass off at all times. He might fetch a premium of $2/hr, lol


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1962627 said:


> I'm aware. Especially the guy no matter the weather is dancing his ass off at all times. He might fetch a premium of $2/hr, lol


Take video


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1962645 said:


> Take video


Of the guy? He's on Harmony and 287 every day. Sometimes in costume. I may actually go by that way today.


----------



## ByDesign

Hmmmmm.....saying 10-16 now.


----------



## MK97

Guessers are saying 1-3 each day and others 3-6 for Saturday.


----------



## jpell

MK if you go that way stop and ask the village idiot how much snow we are going to get. He might be a better judge of the weather than the local guessers. I really hope we get that much. I also wish my little brother was capable of working through a whole storm so i had help. Find guys this years has not been good.


----------



## MK97

Brother leave you high and dry last time? Did he run the ATV?

I honestly wouldn't mind working all weekend. Been a few months since I've done a marathon session.


----------



## jpell

he is just young, hasnt figured out the work hard work ethic part yet, and i need people that i can count on. He shoveled for me earlier in the season. My good buddy who ran the ATV is back in school and its kicking his ass. He has to keep his GPA up for engineering school and to keep his GI Bill so i get that. I used to have constant helpers but over the last few years guys got long term real jobs and moved away or can not make the snow hours work any more.


----------



## MK97

Pretty much the same issues I have been encountering. Really makes it a pain. Luckily I think I may have a solid driver, this weekend may be the test. 

I may know someone who could shovel if you need. Guy approached me a month back looking for work.


----------



## jpell

I might have to take you up on that. Right now I have contacted guys I know that are still in town. I Have a guy for Friday night and possibly a few for Saturday and Sunday. We will see what happens when they all get back to me and let me know what they have going on.


----------



## MK97

jpell;1962940 said:


> I might have to take you up on that. Right now I have contacted guys I know that are still in town. I Have a guy for Friday night and possibly a few for Saturday and Sunday. We will see what happens when they all get back to me and let me know what they have going on.


Cool, let me know and I'll shoot you the info.

When we spoke about my one account and considering hiring shovelers, man I think I dodged a bullet. Decided to let them handle finding guys. One guy showed up when it was supposed to be 2-4 of them. Backup arrived hours after, lol.


----------



## jpell

That is the major issue. I wish I could find 3 or 4 guys that could be constantly available. It's just hard when it is seasonal work and you arent running a big time operation.


----------



## MK97

jpell;1962986 said:


> That is the major issue. I wish I could find 3 or 4 guys that could be constantly available. It's just hard when it is seasonal work and you arent running a big time operation.


That's the big thing, when you go 5-6 weeks between events it's hard to get people to stick around.


----------



## jpell

Yes it is, and it doesnt help me that most of my friends my age have graduated College now and have real jobs, or the ones that are still in are like me and trying to graduate. 

Also I just noticed that I am now considered a Senior Member on here. haha.  movin on up in the world of Plowsite wesport


----------



## MK97

jpell;1962999 said:


> Yes it is, and it doesnt help me that most of my friends my age have graduated College now and have real jobs, or the ones that are still in are like me and trying to graduate.
> 
> Also I just noticed that I am now considered a Senior Member on here. haha.  movin on up in the world of Plowsite wesport


Congrats on the promotion, haha.

That's where a good relationship with guys who can't work in the snow comes in handy. I tried with a couple concrete guys who flaked, but thinking next year I may hit up the VA if I am in need of manpower.

Just got a call from the contract I picked up yesterday. They hate the current people so much they may have me take over snow removal for the rest of the season. Fun Fun lol


----------



## jpell

That is going to be interesting. My buddy at CSU who is a vet does a lot with the Veteran's group on campus. I might hit him up about those guys and have him ask around for me. 

What all do you have to do for that contract? Just drive lanes and parking spots or are you going to have to take over walks as well?


----------



## MK97

Looks like the weather sites just bumped us up to 3-6 across the board for Saturday up here and up to 3 Friday night. Suspect that will be the burn off to cool things down if it goes as they are guessing.


----------



## jpell

there is that word again. "guessing"


----------



## MK97

jpell;1963069 said:


> That is going to be interesting. My buddy at CSU who is a vet does a lot with the Veteran's group on campus. I might hit him up about those guys and have him ask around for me.
> 
> What all do you have to do for that contract? Just drive lanes and parking spots or are you going to have to take over walks as well?


Walks as well, although I may try to sell them on short rounds idea of having the maintenance guys doing the walks. Not sure if they will bite. Otherwise I will need to grab something for the walks. Also includes drive lanes and parking spaces but just lanes during the day.

Was talking to the guys at watershed earlier today and I am really leaning towards a stander mower since it is compact yet super versatile. Doing walks with one it is a lot easier to maneuver around. Can still pull a little sander trailer and they are pretty fast.


----------



## jpell

That could be a good deal then. Or you could go with a walker, and get the plow attachments as well. HAHA


----------



## MK97

jpell;1963082 said:


> That could be a good deal then. Or you could go with a walker, and get the plow attachments as well. HAHA


Weighing all options right now. Found a couple standers and a Kubota diesel rider I like. Being a diesel ***** is why I am interested, haha.


----------



## BRL1

Any of you guys looking for some mowing equipment? im trying to get rid of some of the stuff I have. 
I have one walker a hustler trimstar trailer and some other stuff for sale


----------



## BRL1

And 2 trucks lol 

a ford f250 2wd ext cab long bed and a 2006 chevy duramax with lots of mods


----------



## MK97

BRL1;1963106 said:


> Any of you guys looking for some mowing equipment? im trying to get rid of some of the stuff I have.
> I have one walker a hustler trimstar trailer and some other stuff for sale


I'm looking at them now. So text some pics/prices

Holy crap, your F250 is 2wd?


----------



## BRL1

MK97;1963110 said:


> I'm looking at them now. So text some pics/prices
> 
> Holy crap, your F250 is 2wd?


Lol yep it was a old highway dept truck useless in the winter but I have my cew run around in it on the summer. PM me your number and what your all interested in.


----------



## jpell

Well there you Kyle, things seem to be falling in place for you as we sit here waiting for snow...


----------



## BRL1

Actually here is the link to my CL add

https://fortcollins.craigslist.org/bfs/4898748177.html


----------



## jpell

BRL1 that is some good looking equipment. And a good looking Elk up on the wall. Thumbs Up


----------



## BRL1

jpell;1963123 said:


> BRL1 that is some good looking equipment. And a good looking Elk up on the wall. Thumbs Up


Thanks man. And the elk is my moms


----------



## MK97

Cool, looking at options now. I'll keep in touch. That's awesome your mom bagged the elk.


----------



## BRL1

MK97;1963128 said:


> Cool, looking at options now. I'll keep in touch. That's awesome your mom bagged the elk.


Yep 467yard shot with a 7mm08


----------



## MK97

BRL1;1963130 said:


> Yep 467yard shot with a 7mm08


So...don't piss off mom, lol.


----------



## BRL1

MK97;1963134 said:


> So...don't piss off mom, lol.


I would have to agree with that statement lol


----------



## jpell

BRL1;1963135 said:


> I would have to agree with that statement lol


makes sense haha. That is an impressive shot.  I wish i had more time during the fall to get out and hunt, but coaching takes up almost all of my time besides work. Its worth it to me, but I do wish I could make it up to the hills to fill the freezers


----------



## BRL1

jpell;1963143 said:


> makes sense haha. That is an impressive shot.  I wish i had more time during the fall to get out and hunt, but coaching takes up almost all of my time besides work. Its worth it to me, but I do wish I could make it up to the hills to fill the freezers


I haven't bagged an elk in 2 years.. 
What do you coach? im the assistant coach up here for the junior hockey team.


----------



## jpell

I coach high school football at Windsor High School. Last season I was the Freshman Offensive Coordinator and worked with the backs and quarterbacks. I love it. I cant play ball anymore so its the next best thing, hell it might be better than playing was.


----------



## BRL1

jpell;1963161 said:


> I coach high school football at Windsor High School. Last season I was the Freshman Offensive Coordinator and worked with the backs and quarterbacks. I love it. I cant play ball anymore so its the next best thing, hell it might be better than playing was.


I feel ya on that I cant play anymore either so that's why Im doing it as well


----------



## BPS#1

jpell;1962912 said:


> he is just young, hasnt figured out the work hard work ethic part yet, and i need people that i can count on. He shoveled for me earlier in the season. My good buddy who ran the ATV is back in school and its kicking his ass. He has to keep his GPA up for engineering school and to keep his GI Bill so i get that. I used to have constant helpers but over the last few years guys got long term real jobs and moved away or can not make the snow hours work any more.





MK97;1962917 said:


> Pretty much the same issues I have been encountering. Really makes it a pain. Luckily I think I may have a solid driver, this weekend may be the test.
> 
> I may know someone who could shovel if you need. Guy approached me a month back looking for work.


Same reason I think we all struggle to find good help for summer. We can't find good help because we cannot keep them in a seasonal business.

Unless one is a big enough company to be able to salary a lead guy or two no one worth a damn will sign on knowing they'll be laid off come the end of Oct


----------



## jpell

yup, that seems to be the problem. It is what it is though. Just have to keep plugging away


----------



## MK97

Yup, you really wont be motivated to go all in with someone, knowing you wont have year round work. So it can be a ***** for sure, as we all are finding out.


----------



## BPS#1

I've got a 48'' walker snow blade with nice implement hitch for sale ifn some one wants one. Comes with Factory bolt on light bar as well. Its plug and play.

I like plowing from the pick up seat where its warm and I have a coffee cup holder.


----------



## jpell

yup, i guess we all need to band together and form a major northern colorado company and run everything....


----------



## BUFF

jpell;1963386 said:


> yup, i guess we all need to band together and form a major northern colorado company and run everything....


We can't coordinate a lunch, HTF do you suppose something like forming a company would work..........


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1963414 said:


> We can't coordinate a lunch, HTF do you suppose something like forming a company would work..........


LMAO

Famous Daves north tomorrow sound good to ya'll?

I like the sound of food


----------



## BPS#1

48 hr winter storm warning for us. Beginning at 5pm tomorrow

http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...m+Watch&lat=41.1454&lon=-104.792#.VOaMwi5Bnhk

4 to 10 inches  

If it goes like the last storm.......... it'll be less than 1...... in the grass


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1963416 said:


> LMAO
> 
> Famous Daves north tomorrow sound good to ya'll?
> 
> I like the sound of food


I can do it tomorow my day of pretty full till after 2pm.
I was at F-D in Thornton today and it's still tasty........Thumbs Up


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;1963383 said:


> I've got a 48'' walker snow blade with nice implement hitch for sale ifn some one wants one. Comes with Factory bolt on light bar as well. Its plug and play.
> 
> I like plowing from the pick up seat where its warm and I have a coffee cup holder.


Throw that in with the aerator? lol how much you want for it?


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;1963558 said:


> Throw that in with the aerator? lol how much you want for it?


Probably 500. Lift platform is worth 300 plus by itself


----------



## bsuds

9news is downgrading the storm. For Golden they are saying 6 to 12 Friday night through Sunday night. Which is nowhere near the 18 inches they were predicting.


----------



## BRL1

Hopefully it will come more north lol

Paul I'll just take that with the walker. How does that sound


----------



## MK97

Guesses are all over the place. Fox says 9" by Monday morning with majority being Saturday. Sources are everywhere from 1-3 each day, some 3-6 Saturday and others say up to 8" Saturday. All seem to think wont get much until tomorrow.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1963875 said:


> Guesses are all over the place. Fox says 9" by Monday morning with majority being Saturday. Sources are everywhere from 1-3 each day, some 3-6 Saturday and others say up to 8" Saturday. All seem to think wont get much until tomorrow.


Last weekend that meant we got jack shxt.

Should I hook up my plow and put a fork in the storm? Lol


----------



## BUFF

Nothing is going to come out this and we'll be playing golf over the weekend.......


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1963943 said:


> Nothing is going to come out this and we'll be playing golf over the weekend.......


One thing they seem to usually get closer on is the temps. 
Closer than snow accumulations.

You gonna play golf at 0? Thats NWS's predictions for Sat and Sun nights.

Thats


----------



## rob_cook2001

Never been a golf player... 

On a serious note, my friend bought a new 9ft Meyer plow. Any idea where he could find wings for it today?? Long shot I know.


----------



## BPS#1

rob_cook2001;1963949 said:


> Never been a golf player...
> 
> On a serious note, my friend bought a new 9ft Meyer plow. Any idea where he could find wings for it today?? Long shot I know.


Watershed might have some universal wings.


----------



## MK97

rob_cook2001;1963949 said:


> Never been a golf player...
> 
> On a serious note, my friend bought a new 9ft Meyer plow. Any idea where he could find wings for it today?? Long shot I know.


There's a dealer in Commerce City and Cheyenne, tried those I assume?


----------



## BPS#1

BPS#1;1963416 said:


> LMAO
> 
> Famous Daves north tomorrow sound good to ya'll?
> 
> I like the sound of food





BUFF;1963484 said:


> I can do it tomorow my day of pretty full till after 2pm.
> I was at F-D in Thornton today and it's still tasty........Thumbs Up





BUFF;1963414 said:


> *We can't coordinate a lunch,* HTF do you suppose something like forming a company would work..........


Yup Dave, you called it.


----------



## MK97

:laughing: 

Wasn't going to mention that but Dave was right. 

Although with it being money driven, we may be more inclined to get it organized, lol.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1963955 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Wasn't going to mention that but Dave was right.
> 
> Although with it being money driven, we may be more inclined to get it organized, lol.


The reason I posted that was to check Dave's theory.

I figured he was right but also thought the idea of good food might win out............... It didn't.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1963961 said:


> The reason I posted that was to check Dave's theory.
> 
> I figured he was right but also thought the idea of good food might win out............... It didn't.


Was worth a shot. We do need to all meet up soon though.


----------



## ByDesign

rob_cook2001;1963949 said:


> Never been a golf player...
> 
> On a serious note, my friend bought a new 9ft Meyer plow. Any idea where he could find wings for it today?? Long shot I know.


Horizon in Aurora had some, OJ Watson in greely had some 2 weeks ago, I can't remember the name of the place off Parker road, but hey always have some.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I found a set, Thankyou guys


----------



## BPS#1

Temp has started dropping and the clouds are moving in.

Storm aint gonna do shxt now. 


I hooked up the plow and loaded the snow blower.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1964073 said:


> Temp has started dropping and the clouds are moving in.
> 
> Storm aint gonna do shxt now.
> 
> I hooked up the plow and loaded the snow blower.


Now we know who to blame...for once not me, lol


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1964086 said:


> Now we know who to blame...for once not me, lol


The whole shxtty winter is to blame on you, me, BR etc...... for buying new plows.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1964091 said:


> The whole shxtty winter is to blame on you, me, BR etc...... for buying new plows.


You got a point. We might get sacrificed at the end of the season, haha


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1963949 said:


> Never been a golf player...
> 
> On a serious note, my friend bought a new 9ft Meyer plow. Any idea where he could find wings for it today?? Long shot I know.


My idea of golf is driving the buggy with a cooler of beers and chasing balls, no score is kept and the focus is finding a place on the course to piss........


----------



## Kermit1414

If anyone knows, if any companies need help in Summit Co for shovel crew.

I am available 24/7. 

Nice to finally have some snow up here!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1964206 said:


> My idea of golf is driving the buggy with a cooler of beers and chasing balls, no score is kept and the focus is finding a place on the course to piss........


^^^Like^^^

Golf is a stupid game


----------



## BPS#1

Freezing with flurries starting

Been snowing good west of Laramie for a while already


----------



## BPS#1

NWS just posted this, they are pretty confident in their accumulations. 
I hope they are right. Need the coins!!!


----------



## BRL1

I need some too sense you blew your 777 to pieces lol jk


----------



## BPS#1

This guy lives on Prince Edward Island.

I think he got snow.

http://sawhawgz.com/showthread.php/...n-thread-(NSP)?p=343305&viewfull=1#post343305


----------



## BRL1

Nobody touch their trucks or plows til the snow is on the ground!!!


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;1964314 said:


> Nobody touch their trucks or plows til the snow is on the ground!!!


Read back a couple pages.

Its my fault

I didn't load ice melt yet because I don't want the bags getting rained on


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;1964306 said:


> I need some too sense you blew your 777 to pieces lol jk


There are better mowers for what you want.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1964259 said:


> ^^^Like^^^
> 
> Golf is a stupid game


Games can be won, golf can't be won.........



BRL1;1964314 said:


> Nobody touch their trucks or plows til the snow is on the ground!!!


Plow and spreader have been on ****** most of the summer parked in the shop..... oops I mean winter.

Was down in Longmont about an hour ago and it was 51* no wind and sun. Grove 15miles north to my house, 34*, 25-30mph winds and snowing sideways. 
Still think it'll be golf on Sunday........


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1964331 said:


> Games can be won, golf can't be won.........
> 
> Plow and spreader have been on ****** most of the summer parked in the shop..... oops I mean winter.
> 
> Was down in Longmont about an hour ago and it was 51* no wind and sun. Grove 15miles north to my house, 34*, 25-30mph winds and snowing sideways.
> Still think it'll be golf on Sunday........


I'm fine if you plan on it.

Maybe that way it'll bring snow for the rest of us.


----------



## MK97

Just finished getting both trucks ready to rock. So when do we play golf? LOL


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1964347 said:


> Just finished getting both trucks ready to rock. So when do we play golf? LOL


Did you pop the cherry on the new rig before this storm?


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1964349 said:


> Did you pop the cherry on the new rig before this storm?


I did on that crap storm we got a couple weeks back. Wasn't much but it was something at least.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1964351 said:


> I did on that crap storm we got a couple weeks back. Wasn't much but it was something at least.


OK

Got the paint scratches out of the way, now you are good to go to work


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1964356 said:


> OK
> 
> Got the paint scratches out of the way, now you are good to go to work


That I am...as long as it actually snows now.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1964362 said:


> That I am...as long as it actually snows now.


I'm thinking that squall they blew in about an hour was it, clouds have broken up, and wind has calmed down.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1964374 said:


> I'm thinking that squall they blew in about an hour was it, clouds have broken up, and wind has calmed down.


Clouds are broken here too. Had a little rain couple hours ago.


----------



## BPS#1

Squall line headed south
Tail end might hit FTC

http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=CYS&product=NCR&overlay=11101111&loop=yes


----------



## BUFF

There's not much behind it though.
http://www.goes.noaa.gov/WCIR4.html


----------



## ByDesign

Cold and windy here. All plows are on...ice melt loaded and trucks are plugged in.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1964401 said:


> Cold and windy here. All plows are on...ice melt loaded and trucks are plugged in.


So how does Bloody Mary's at 8a and a 10am T time sound.........


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1964413 said:


> So how does Bloody Mary's at 8a and a 10am T time sound.........


Works for me. I'll be sure to rest up.


----------



## ByDesign

They would be delicious...had I not quit drinking 5 years ago.


----------



## MK97

ByDesign;1964423 said:


> They would be delicious...had I not quit drinking 5 years ago.


Well...we know he's driving the cart. :laughing:


----------



## ByDesign

I'll drive...the real question is, how long will you ride before feeling unsafe!!


----------



## MK97

ByDesign;1964446 said:


> I'll drive...the real question is, how long will you ride before feeling unsafe!!


We'll likely be loaded...so it wont matter, ha.


----------



## MK97

So far nothing more than a dusting and it's really light snow. 

The guessers are all over the place. News hookers are saying up to 10" by Monday morning, some of the online sources are saying around 6, others 1-3 each day. So I'm just going to sit here and drink my coffee.


----------



## BUFF

It was coming down pretty good around 5am but has lightened up, my road is slowing starting to get covered.
Local/Nation are showing more intensity later in the day with pretty good totals.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1964652 said:


> It was coming down pretty good around 5am but has lightened up, my road is slowing starting to get covered.
> Local/Nation are showing more intensity later in the day with pretty good totals.


It just picked up intensity a little. Roads are still clear, minus a little dust. Think we're in that cool down period before it gets cold enough to actually stick. Seems after lunch is when the fun is supposed to start. Hoping the bulk is tonight since I can't stand idiots on the road.


----------



## BUFF

It's going to be a roller coaster ride with bands of snow rolling through until this system settles in. It's stopped at my place and radar shows I'm just west of a decent band.


----------



## MK97

This is definitely a wait and see storm. What little was on the road is now melted off. Looks like we're currently hanging just over freezing temps as everything on the truck is melting.


----------



## BUFF

Got the same temps here, road has melted off.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1964764 said:


> Got the same temps here, road has melted off.


Welp...off to a blazing start. Have a storm warning from 1100-1700 though. So we'll see what comes of that.


----------



## BPS#1

We haven't been freezing or above since late afternoon yesterday.
Ground is white now and 25 south is closed from 80 south into CO because of "multiple wrecks, no estimated time of reopening"


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1964782 said:


> We haven't been freezing or above since late afternoon yesterday.
> Ground is white now and 25 south is closed from 80 south into CO because of "multiple wrecks, no estimated time of reopening"


After being stuck in Laramie a few years back, I hate road closures. What's funny is when it reopened I was the first one through. When I got home, got word it was closed again. Took a day for it to reopen...that was a sketchy drive.

Temps are still up. The snow on the windshield of the truck just split in half, lol.


----------



## ByDesign

Went out from 3:30-6...pending what account I was at we got between 2"-6". Could be a good start to the


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1964783 said:


> After being stuck in Laramie a few years back, I hate road closures. What's funny is when it reopened I was the first one through. When I got home, got word it was closed again. Took a day for it to reopen...that was a sketchy drive.
> 
> Temps are still up. The snow on the windshield of the truck just split in half, lol.


As is often the case the road open creates a mad dash, similar to a Nascar race restart. 
The results are often the same as well.

WY waits to open the road far longer today than they did even just a few years ago. 
They also don't announce road open until the back up at the gate clears and those guys make it thru the newly opened area.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1964795 said:


> As is often the case the road open creates a mad dash, similar to a Nascar race restart.
> The results are often the same as well.
> 
> WY waits to open the road far longer today than they did even just a few years ago.
> They also don't announce road open until the back up at the gate clears and those guys make it thru the newly opened area.


Makes sense, since I even admitted it shouldn't have been reopened when I was driving through. I was the first of many at the gate. Was stuck in Laramie for 10 hours. Was funny seeing one lady go around the gates only to reappear 30 minutes later with a trooper in tow looking like a whipped dog.

ByDesign- Looks like Denver on south will be getting the brunt of the storm. Apparently people are throwing storm parties down there tonight. I can't wrap my head around that. Why would I want a bunch of people drinking at my house that may wind up stuck there for an entire day due to the reason they were celebrating. Maybe this is why I have a very small group of friends. :laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1964807 said:


> Makes sense, since I even admitted it shouldn't have been reopened when I was driving through. I was the first of many at the gate. Was stuck in Laramie for 10 hours. Was funny seeing one lady go around the gates only to reappear 30 minutes later with a trooper in tow looking like a whipped dog.
> 
> ByDesign- Looks like Denver on south will be getting the brunt of the storm. Apparently people are throwing storm parties down there tonight. I can't wrap my head around that. Why would I want a bunch of people drinking at my house that may wind up stuck there for an entire day due to the reason they were celebrating. Maybe this is why I have a very small group of friends. :laughing:


80 between cheyenne and laramie just closed.

You and me both, I don't want a bunch of drunks hanging out puking on my stuff.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1964808 said:


> 80 between cheyenne and laramie just closed.
> 
> You and me both, I don't want a bunch of drunks hanging out puking on my stuff.


That's my reasoning as well. I have no issue if someone crashes at my place, but not 10-20 people. Just no patience for that and anyone pukes on anything, they get to wander home in the snow.


----------



## BPS#1

Looks like the cold front is just to the north side of Cheyenne. 

Looking at the WY DOT cams and sensors theres 6 degree temp spread in just a few miles. 
Radar shows a heavy band moving from north to south as well. 
Maybe some thing will happen.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1964821 said:


> Looks like the cold front is just to the north side of Cheyenne.
> 
> Looking at the WY DOT cams and sensors theres 6 degree temp spread in just a few miles.
> Radar shows a heavy band moving from north to south as well.
> Maybe some thing will happen.


 Maybe... Rate of snow has stayed the same, nothing sticking yet.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1964828 said:


> Maybe... Rate of snow has stayed the same, nothing sticking yet.


With The temp dropping that's slowly changing


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1964833 said:


> With The temp dropping that's slowly changing


So...you're saying I wont need to do a snow dance in the front yard?


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1964835 said:


> So...you're saying I wont need to do a snow dance in the front yard?


Don't stop yet

Nothing plowable yet


----------



## MK97

Then the beat goes on, haha


----------



## MK97

Looks like it worked, it's snowing hard and starting to stick.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1964895 said:


> Looks like it worked, it's snowing hard and starting to stick.


Hopefully it ends up being more than we got.

We're under an 1'' and flurries ......................... just like last weekends "major storm" 
NTACS


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1964897 said:


> Hopefully it ends up being more than we got.
> 
> We're under an 1'' and flurries ......................... just like last weekends "major storm"
> NTACS


If it stays like it is, may be going out in the next hour. Or it may come to a crashing halt.


----------



## BUFF

It's blowing and snowing sideways at my place, it went from just snowing to a whiteout in a blink of an eye. Got 25* and the road is covered.
My big dilemma is what to do about dinner, I was planning on slow cooking a Chuck Roast, Garlic Mashed spuds and Steamed Broccoli.:realmad::realmad:


----------



## ByDesign

In the last 15-30 mins the sky just opened up! Blizzard conditions now, already over an 1" in the last 30 mins. Just finished installing a new 9hp motor on my big snowblower. Looks like it will be some major drifting going on!


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1964929 said:


> It's blowing and snowing sideways at my place, it went from just snowing to a whiteout in a blink of an eye. Got 25* and the road is covered.
> My big dilemma is what to do about dinner, I was planning on slow cooking a Chuck Roast, Garlic Mashed spuds and Steamed Broccoli.:realmad::realmad:


Food first, work later.

I'll probably head out at 3. 
Nobody is having access issues. 
Most of whats fallen already is a ice and a little slush in places.


----------



## MK97

Just in from round one. Got probably 3.5", stopped for awhile and now snowing lightly. Waiting to see what the night does.


----------



## BUFF

Got home about 30m ago after being out about 3hrs, hit my Resi's and the church I do. Anywhere from 3-5" snow blowing sideways and coming down about an inch an hour in Gunnbarrel/Niwot. All my commercial stuff is shut down over the weekends and we'll hit them in the am along with everything else. 
The Church I do is rectangular, no curbs and about 1.250arces. I decided to let my boy give plowing a try in it. For his first go I have to say he did pretty good, slow as hell but careful. Since he's never operated a pickup plow let alone a V and running a stick he had his hands full. All he's ever run is a ATV with a plow and a tractor with a loader.


----------



## MK97

Sounds like the boy took to it pretty naturally. 

Trained my new driver today. 5 min in, hydraulic line catches and rips. :realmad: Got it patched thank to the hardware store in the shopping center. Never had an issue before so figures this is when it would happen. Minor issue overall, new guy took to it naturally and don't feel like I need to babysit every move.


----------



## BPS#1

Glad some one is able to fund the IRS coffers. 


Won't be much happening here plow wise.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1965086 said:


> Glad some one is able to fund the IRS coffers.
> 
> Won't be much happening here plow wise.


Guessing you didn't commit to the snow dance.

I'm shocked since it looked like you were right in the path.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1965084 said:


> Sounds like the boy took to it pretty naturally.


All those hours playing video games defiantly helped out when it came to running the controller........

Talked to Robert a few minutes ago and he said there's about 7-8" 
out in Greeley at the State Farm complex. He's got wind and its drifting.
Sounds like he's going to be a busy boy all night.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1965090 said:


> Guessing you didn't commit to the snow dance.
> 
> I'm shocked since it looked like you were right in the path.


Yup, a lot of that was spent cooling the hard surfaces off.

And then blowing away in the wind.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1965097 said:


> All those hours playing video games defiantly helped out when it came to running the controller........
> 
> Talked to Robert a few minutes ago and he said there's about 7-8"
> out in Greeley at the State Farm complex. He's got wind and its drifting.
> Sounds like he's going to be a busy boy all night.


Good for him.

When the NTACS gave us an accumulation range yesterday of 4 to 12 I knew we were in trouble.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1965097 said:


> All those hours playing video games defiantly helped out when it came to running the controller........
> 
> Talked to Robert a few minutes ago and he said there's about 7-8"
> out in Greeley at the State Farm complex. He's got wind and its drifting.
> Sounds like he's going to be a busy boy all night.


Has been shown to increase hand eye coordination. So can't say I'm surprised, likely why I adapt to controllers quickly.

I plan on going back out around midnight-0200. Did he sound busy or overloaded? May see if he needs a hand after my next run.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1965105 said:


> Has been shown to increase hand eye coordination. So can't say I'm surprised, likely why I adapt to controllers quickly.
> 
> I plan on going back out around midnight-0200. Did he sound busy or overloaded? May see if he needs a hand after my next run.


He told me they started a few hours earlier than normal to stay a head of it, but as we all know that can all change.........


----------



## ByDesign

Just got back in...def not going to get the accumulations they were talking about, but that's not surprising. Alternator went out 10 mins into my route...lucky the parts store was still open and I swapped it out in about 15 mins in their lot. Managed to slip off the truck while changing it and gashed my elbow pretty good on the corner of my lift arm. Thank god for super glue and electrical tape! Gonna head back out around 1-2 and hit everything again.


----------



## MK97

ByDesign;1965136 said:


> Just got back in...def not going to get the accumulations they were talking about, but that's not surprising. Alternator went out 10 mins into my route...lucky the parts store was still open and I swapped it out in about 15 mins in their lot. Managed to slip off the truck while changing it and gashed my elbow pretty good on the corner of my lift arm. Thank god for super glue and electrical tape! Gonna head back out around 1-2 and hit everything again.


Just got in again after another run. Picked up another 3" overnight, so I'd say we got about 7 or so at this point. Started snowing hard an hour ago...for 5 minutes. Now it's just flurries.


----------



## BPS#1

We're under 3'' but its money.


----------



## BUFF

Did a full round this morning, stuff in Niwot/Gunnbarrel had 7-8" and Longmont picked up another 4" overnight. I ended up with about 5" total at home.
When we left Niwot/Gunnbarrel at noon it was still coming down pretty good, the further north you went it tapered off.

Since I did all my 1" triggers before 7am I'm pretty sure I'll have to hit them again this afternoon. My commercial stuff may not hit trigger but there'll be walks to be shoveled Monday am. 

Overall a pretty good storm for me.


----------



## MK97

I don't think tonight will amount to anything, which is fine. Only been flurries since 0900, even the roof of the truck has completely melted off. 

Sitting at 20 hours between 2 trucks. The new guy did great and ran one of my big stops with no issues today. So can't say I have any complaints.


----------



## jpell

16.25 hours worth. then when mk was starting at 3 I got to shine a spot light at him from my warm house while he plowed haha.


----------



## MK97

jpell;1965688 said:


> 16.25 hours worth. then when mk was starting at 3 I got to shine a spot light at him from my warm house while he plowed haha.


Good thing I'm not an epileptic ya bastage, haha.

Going back out in a few for some cleanup fun.


----------



## ByDesign

I'll be going back out tonight...coming down pretty good again in Denver. Managed to log about 35 hrs or so between the trucks. Everywhere got hit at least 2x, some places 3x. Maybe 8"-10" @ my house and the further south you go a little more accumulation. Supposed to be another decent band roll thru around midnight.


----------



## MK97

Just got back from a pointless cleanup run, but money is money. 2" trigger but wanted a cleanup run on 1/4". 

Guessing this storm is over up here from what I am seeing.


----------



## BUFF

Did my 1" trigger property's and got in a few minutes ago.

Forecasting another 1-2" tonight so I guess I'll be up around 3a to see what's going on.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1965856 said:


> Did my 1" trigger property's and got in a few minutes ago.
> 
> Forecasting another 1-2" tonight so I guess I'll be up around 3a to see what's going on.


Less than one is being guessed here, so not likely I'll be doing any more runs. Time for some whiskey and dinner.


----------



## BRL1

So I have a question for you guys with the boss v plows with wings. I'm looking at getting a set for my vxt and when I clean my lots I like to stack the snow all the way over the curbs. The boss wings are positioned forward so when I go up and touch a curb the wings will come into contact first right? Are you guys having any problems with that?


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;1966039 said:


> So I have a question for you guys with the boss v plows with wings. I'm looking at getting a set for my vxt and when I clean my lots I like to stack the snow all the way over the curbs. The boss wings are positioned forward so when I go up and touch a curb the wings will come into contact first right? Are you guys having any problems with that?


If you know where your curbs are and don't jam the wings you'll be OK. 
Just don't plow in hyper drive like the vid you sent me. 
Use regular drive.  Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1965858 said:


> Less than one is being guessed here, so not likely I'll be doing any more runs. Time for some whiskey and dinner.


Got about 1/2-3/4", enough for walks.



BRL1;1966039 said:


> So I have a question for you guys with the boss v plows with wings. I'm looking at getting a set for my vxt and when I clean my lots I like to stack the snow all the way over the curbs. The boss wings are positioned forward so when I go up and touch a curb the wings will come into contact first right? Are you guys having any problems with that?


I push over curbs and try to keep 6-8" away from curbs, none of my stuff requires that much detail. The wing tips are rubber and will flex.

They're well worth the money, I'd call OJ Watson in Greeley, they're about 10-12% less on their Boss stuff then MAC.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Good to see you guys were reminded what winter is like!


----------



## BPS#1

Mark Oomkes;1966118 said:


> Good to see you guys were reminded what winter is like!


Yup, all 2.25 inches worth

I know a guy in Prince Edward Island, they are measuring their static accumulation in the feet. New snow extra


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sorry to hear that, but it comes with being vertically challenged, from what I've heard.


----------



## MK97

Got a call at 0200 asking about doing a cleanup run on one of my lots with a 2" trigger. The same one I did a pointless cleanup on last night. Asked why a 2" trigger needs service at half an inch, got silence before "oh it was that little?". She went out to check and was going to call if it was enough to service...never got a call back, wonder why. 

I'm all for working, but not when I have to get up and go out for 30 min before it becomes a pointless endeavor.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1966147 said:


> Sorry to hear that, but it comes with being vertically challenged, from what I've heard.


Those that are vertically challenged only have cups that are never more than half empty...........


----------



## ByDesign

Legacy plow & Equipment in Parker was able to beat OJ Watson by over $100 on the boss wings for me. Worth dealing with them in my opinion. Got another 1"-2" overnight and got a full push in everywhere. 
My mounting cylinder took a big fat dump on me...absolutely stupid how much they cost! $323.00 then shipping on top of it. Good thing we made some $$ plowing.


----------



## BPS#1

ByDesign;1966291 said:


> Legacy plow & Equipment in Parker was able to beat OJ Watson by over $100 on the boss wings for me. Worth dealing with them in my opinion. Got another 1"-2" overnight and got a full push in everywhere.
> My mounting cylinder took a big fat dump on me...absolutely stupid how much they cost! $323.00 then shipping on top of it. Good thing we made some $$ plowing.


If you really want to have a heart attack ask what a pump unit costs. 
It'll be at least 4 times that much

Had the pump on the plow Kyle turned into a boat anchor blown out it wouldn't have been worth buying another one


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1966247 said:


> Those that are vertically challenged only have cups that are never more than half empty...........


Does it matter? They can't see over the top anyways.......


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1966291 said:


> Legacy plow & Equipment in Parker was able to beat OJ Watson by over $100 on the boss wings for me. Worth dealing with them in my opinion. Got another 1"-2" overnight and got a full push in everywhere.
> My mounting cylinder took a big fat dump on me...absolutely stupid how much they cost! $323.00 then shipping on top of it. Good thing we made some $$ plowing.


If wouldn't drive down to Parker to save $100.00, I'd have 2.5hr on the road plus fuel.



Mark Oomkes;1966387 said:


> Does it matter? They can't see over the top anyways.......


And that is what was implied......


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1966375 said:


> If you really want to have a heart attack ask what a pump unit costs.
> It'll be at least 4 times that much
> 
> Had the pump on the plow Kyle turned into a boat anchor blown out it wouldn't have been worth buying another one


Hey that was probably the coolest boat anchor around. I'm sure someone is using it on their yacht as we speak, lol.

Good to know the pump is that much on this plow, and even better this one has a warranty on it. Have to swing it to watershed since one of the lights went out randomly last night.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1966487 said:


> Hey that was probably the coolest boat anchor around. I'm sure someone is using it on their yacht as we speak, lol.
> 
> Good to know the pump is that much on this plow, and even better this one has a warranty on it. Have to swing it to watershed since one of the lights went out randomly last night.


Bulb. I had one go out.

I cannot confirm that it was or was not my fault.


----------



## rob_cook2001

A new hiniker is having problems?? The struggle is real...


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1966492 said:


> Bulb. I had one go out.
> 
> I cannot confirm that it was or was not my fault.


Unless sitting at a red light is my fault, then I'd say it isn't.



rob_cook2001;1966512 said:


> A new hiniker is having problems?? The struggle is real...


Lol, isn't having those fancy new style lights beneficial? Can only be if the function.

Glad to see you're alive. How was your mad dash?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1966448 said:


> And that is what was implied......


I'd like to say I was pointing out the obvious to the implied target, but I wasn't positive what you were getting at..........


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;1966047 said:


> If you know where your curbs are and don't jam the wings you'll be OK.
> Just don't plow in hyper drive like the vid you sent me.
> Use regular drive.  Thumbs Up


Haha I wish I could post that on here but I don't have a you tube or anything


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;1966570 said:


> Haha I wish I could post that on here but I don't have a you tube or anything


Sign up with your gmail account and your youtube account is only a few clicks away.


----------



## BRL1

Here is the new truck


----------



## MK97

Did you invert the pic to try to hide that you got a Chevy??? :laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1966690 said:


> Did you invert the pic to try to hide that you got a Chevy??? :laughing:


Thumbs Up Thumbs Up

Lmao, No hes proud of his chebbie love. Trust me.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1966691 said:


> Thumbs Up Thumbs Up
> 
> Lmao, No hes proud of his chebbie love. Trust me.


I know, we talked about it before. Which is why I have to give him grief. I'll expect the same every time I buy another ferd.


----------



## BRL1

Lol no it's just sinking like a rock!


----------



## BRL1

I have a little plowing video that I took its real short but cool. 
Just to show all you guys how fast the Chevys can plow


----------



## MK97

BRL1;1966711 said:


> I have a little plowing video that I took its real short but cool.
> Just to show all you guys how fast the Chevys can plow


Was it fast because it broke afterwords? lol

Get it up on the yoosetoobe.


----------



## BRL1




----------



## MK97

I suspect that video has been altered in some way.


----------



## BRL1

MK97;1966774 said:


> I suspect that video has been altered in some way.


Haha I told Paul that was the hyper drive gear


----------



## MK97

BRL1;1966780 said:


> Haha I told Paul that was the hyper drive gear


Didn't think those were EPA approved anymore.


----------



## BRL1

MK97;1966783 said:


> Didn't think those were EPA approved anymore.


Lol my brother took that with his iPhone 6 you can do slow motion or speed then up. 
I did that lot in about 2-3 min though.


----------



## MK97

BRL1;1966790 said:


> Lol my brother took that with his iPhone 6 you can do slow motion or speed then up.
> I did that lot in about 2-3 min though.


To some on this site that's rookie work. You should have a loader to do that lot in under a minute and make real money, lol.


----------



## BRL1

MK97;1966902 said:


> To some on this site that's rookie work. You should have a loader to do that lot in under a minute and make real money, lol.


I'll keep my chebbies. Lol I can move all the snow I need to with the accounts I have.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;1966935 said:


> I'll keep my chebbies. Lol I can move all the snow I need to with the accounts I have.


So why only plow a portion of the lot?


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1967128 said:


> So why only plow a portion of the lot?


If thats the place I think it is that was the lot. 
Just enough drifting to hide the curbs in the vid


----------



## BUFF

It appears we're getting some more coming in over the next couple of days.
I think Richard is going to suffer shrinkage while roosting on the platform in the Dunk Tank on Saturday during the open house at MAC....:laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1967187 said:


> It appears we're getting some more coming in over the next couple of days.
> I think Richard is going to suffer shrinkage while roosting on the platform in the Dunk Tank on Saturday during the open house at MAC....:laughing:


Yeah thats gonna be cold.

Unless some thing changes we're in the flurries to 3'' range for the next 3 days.


----------



## BUFF

Tomorrow is a long ways away, could be a skiff or a good dumping....


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;1967128 said:


> So why only plow a portion of the lot?


Yep that is all of the lot I plowed. All the way to the curb lines.


----------



## bsuds

Severe Weather Alerts - Golden, CO
Winter Storm Watch
Winter Storm Watch in effect from Wednesday, 2:00 PM MST until Thursday, 11:00 AM MST. Source: U.S. National Weather Service
...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH
THURSDAY MORNING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN DENVER HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM
WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH
THURSDAY MORNING.

* TIMING...SNOW WILL DEVELOP WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON AND MAY BE HEAVY
AT TIMES THROUGH WEDNESDAY NIGHT...THEN DECREASE ON THURSDAY.

* SNOW ACCUMULATIONS...8 TO 16 INCHES BY MIDDAY THURSDAY.

* WIND/VISIBILITY...NORTHEAST WINDS AT 10 TO 20 MPH. VISIBILITIES
UNDER A QUARTER MILE ARE POSSIBLE IN THE HEAVIER SNOW SHOWERS.

* IMPACTS...TRAVEL MAY BECOME DIFFICULT DUE TO SNOW COVERED ROADS
AND POOR VISIBILITIES. SECONDARY ROADS MAY BECOME IMPASSABLE.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT
SNOW THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL. CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST
FORECASTS.


----------



## bsuds

I am looking for a shovel man for this next storm in the Golden area. Do any of you have any recommendations on a reliable guy?


----------



## MK97

Still calling for possible 2-4 here. We know how that goes though.


----------



## BUFF

bsuds;1967535 said:


> I am looking for a shovel man for this next storm in the Golden area. Do any of you have any recommendations on a reliable guy?


Look in the mirror........ That's guy is your best bet.:laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1967550 said:


> Still calling for possible 2-4 here. We know how that goes though.


1 to 4 here from tonight thru friday.

Its gonna be a doozy, I don't know how we'll cope


----------



## BUFF

This last round of snow this past weekend got me down to about a 3/4 of a skid of melt. Looking at the 10day forecast and what they're claiming I figured I better restock with the risk of storing more than I want over the summer. Grant warmer temps I'll use less melt but there's still a need for it. I stopped by CPS in Longmont this afternoon and grabbed 1 of the 3 skids they had left. I was told Morgro was no longer producing for the season and when CPS's inventory was gone that's it. I don't know about JDL, Watershed or any other suppliers but I would suggest you guys take inventory of what you have before melt is an issue.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Most everyone has stopped producing for the season. If your low the time to buy is now!! Spent 6hoirs moving snow piles with the loader tonight.. probably spend another 7-9 hours tonight moving piles.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1967698 said:


> Most everyone has stopped producing for the season. If your low the time to buy is now!! Spent 6hoirs moving snow piles with the loader tonight.. probably spend another 7-9 hours tonight moving piles.


Hey I think you need to take a looooooooong nap, your sentence structure needs some help......... LOL

This incoming system looks like it's going to be heavier to the south, WU has me in the 1-3" zone were Longmont/Niwot are in the 3-5" zone and 5-8" for Denver.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I don't even want to think about Shovelers right now.. if everything works out this year I will need a bunch of Shovelers next season.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Though I could use some sleep it is not what's to blame for my poor sentance structure lol


----------



## BUFF

Midway has a pretty good deal going on for combo packs of 150rds of 9mm FMJ and 1000rds .22lr or 100rds 45ACP FMJ and 1000rds .22lr for $99.99.
http://www.midwayusa.com/find?sortb...wcategorydimensionid=10115&statuses=Available

I just order 1 of each and it was $216.00 shipped and will have it Saturday


----------



## bsuds

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/36_582/products_id/62608/FN+SCAR+Semi-Automatic+308+Winchester+10%2B1+Capacity+16%22+Barr









With the ripe weather forecast I have been thinking about adding a new horse to the stable. Looking to go for the .308

****** thing about this state, is the new mag capacity regs.


----------



## MK97

The Scar is a very good rifle, and it isn't hard to get around the magazine ban. 

News monkeys keep talking up the storm, which almost makes me think it will be a bust. Now they are saying trace to 1" up here...


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1968050 said:


> The Scar is a very good rifle, and it isn't hard to get around the magazine ban.
> 
> News monkeys keep talking up the storm, which almost makes me think it will be a bust. Now they are saying trace to 1" up here...


You don't look like such a NTAC if you bust on that forecast as you do when you bust on 6 to 12 inches.

Already got the trace at my house.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1968062 said:


> You don't look like such a NTAC if you bust on that forecast as you do when you bust on 6 to 12 inches.
> 
> Already got the trace at my house.


Are you sure it's not dandruff........ oh wait....... silly me you have no hair:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BUFF

bsuds;1967929 said:


> http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/36_582/products_id/62608/FN+SCAR+Semi-Automatic+308+Winchester+10%2B1+Capacity+16%22+Barr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the ripe weather forecast I have been thinking about adding a new horse to the stable. Looking to go for the .308
> 
> ****** thing about this state, is the new mag capacity regs.


That's is sweet shooter....... You can buy mag "kits" and assemble yourself.
To be honest we've found a 10rd is the best for shooting prone or off a bench, higher cap mag's tend to get in the way. But it's still BS we can no longer buy assembled large cap mag's.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1968062 said:


> You don't look like such a NTAC if you bust on that forecast as you do when you bust on 6 to 12 inches.
> 
> Already got the trace at my house.


That's true. Party is supposed to start around 1500 here, but looks like it sweeps by and settles in Denver on south.

Keeping a variety of mags is the best of both worlds. Always kept a few on my last one, and would half load magazines for new shooters since some would go full ****** and dump a magazine as fast as possible.  This is why I only go with a couple people these days to shoot, everyone else irritates me.


----------



## BPS#1

We're at 80% chance of less than an inch, today.... tonight.... tomorrow.

I don't know if we'll survive this one  










So true!


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1968083 said:


> That's true. Party is supposed to start around 1500 here, but looks like it sweeps by and settles in Denver on south.
> 
> Keeping a variety of mags is the best of both worlds. Always kept a few on my last one, and would half load magazines for new shooters since some would go full ****** and dump a magazine as fast as possible.  This is why I only go with a couple people these days to shoot, everyone else irritates me.


Suppose to start with rain around lunch, then switch to snow around 2p with 3-5"

I have "100" high cap for 5.56 (20,30 and 40rds) and "30" 10rd mas which we use for P-Dogs and Yotes. The high cap are used as back up to the 10rd mags......

If someone was to hand me a gun I would run every round through starting off slow then as fast I could.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1968100 said:


> Suppose to start with rain around lunch, then switch to snow around 2p with 3-5"


My uncle told me last night if they go out this "storm" it'll be their 6th trip out in Feb.

Lucky them.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1968104 said:


> My uncle told me last night if they go out this "storm" it'll be their 6th trip out in Feb.
> 
> Lucky them.


Yeah it'll be number 6 for me too, some were just shoveling walks for me


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1968100 said:


> Suppose to start with rain around lunch, then switch to snow around 2p with 3-5"
> 
> I have "100" high cap for 5.56 (20,30 and 40rds) and "30" 10rd mas which we use for P-Dogs and Yotes. The high cap are used as back up to the 10rd mags......
> 
> If someone was to hand me a gun I would run every round through starting off slow then as fast I could.


Just switched here to now calling for rain first then snow tonight.

Something about handing a rifle to newbs and they have the need to empty the mag as fast as possible. Sure it's fun...when you're not paying. So had to change that, haha.


----------



## BPS#1

Heres one for the 6.boom haters.

5/12/14

Heavy wet and drifted, its a wonder the poor 6.0L could push that much
When my buddy came around the corner with all of that I had to stop him to get a pic


----------



## MK97

Ha, can't tell the anti-6.0 people that. Surely it stopped because it blew the headgaskets, lol


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1968304 said:


> Ha, can't tell the anti-6.0 people that. Surely it stopped because it blew the headgaskets, lol


Lmao

I'm no fan, but not really a hater either


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1968312 said:


> Lmao
> 
> I'm no fan, but not really a hater either


Being on my second, it's a big change from a 7.3, but I'll happily take a 6.4 or 6.7 given the chance.


----------



## coloradopushr

We have 4 or 5 inches in broomfield already.I just heard on the news if denver get 5 more inches it will be the snowiest feb on record.


----------



## BRL1

coloradopushr;1968660 said:


> We have 4 or 5 inches in broomfield already.I just heard on the news if denver get 5 more inches it will be the snowiest feb on record.


Lucky for you guys. I wish we were getting some


----------



## MK97

Just starting to get flakes here. Party is supposed to start around midnight.


----------



## BUFF

Got about 4.5-5" on my road base driveway, hard surfaces have about 2-2.5" with half of it being slop. Was down south in Longmont about 4:30 and road were just wet and it was starting to pick up intensity. 
Suppose to taper off/clear up around 2am. I'll be heading out around 2:30am. Locals are saying 8-9" for Longmont, 10" for Boulder, What ever it ends up being it's going to be heavy to push.


----------



## MK97

Stopped here for now, and been rolled back on guesses. Now 1-2 and others saying under an inch.


----------



## stang2244

Plowing in broomfield right now as well and have a solid 4-5 inches on the ground and doesn't seem to be letting up. Super super wet. 

Also, thanks Dave. Your comment about ice melt made me run out to CPS in Westminster and was able to get their last pallet of sno plow earlier.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1968680 said:


> Stopped here for now, and been rolled back on guesses. Now 1-2 and others saying under an inch.


Translation ...... we have no effing clue
just throw some thing out there and run with it


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;1968723 said:


> Translation ...... we have no effing clue
> just throw some thing out there and run with it


I guess we might get an inch up here.


----------



## MK97

Yeah that's pretty much SOP these days when it comes to forecast, er guesses.


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;1968727 said:


> I guess we might get an inch up here.


Channel 5 days 2.5" by Friday noon

Lmao


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;1968745 said:


> Channel 5 days 2.5" by Friday noon
> 
> Lmao


So 2.5 in a day and a half? Woah. There will be no trace of that for is to push. 
I'm not even wanting it to snow so I can make money it's just that I miss plowing!


----------



## BRL1

Maybe I'll go down and help the CO guys lol


----------



## MK97

BRL1;1968750 said:


> Maybe I'll go down and help the CO guys lol


You better not plan on coming here, and keep going south to Buff or ByDesign. Nothing but a bust here, be lucky if we see 0.5". Never a good sign when all the snow on the windshield is gone, lol.


----------



## BRL1

MK97;1968751 said:


> You better not plan on coming here, and keep going south to Buff or ByDesign. Nothing but a bust here, be lucky if we see 0.5". Never a good sign when all the snow on the windshield is gone, lol.


I could start being like the traveling roofer guys that just follow hail storms. Move right along and head up east


----------



## MK97

That might be an idea. Four guys moved in a few houses down that are traveling roofers. They seem pretty busy.


----------



## BRL1

MK97;1968754 said:


> That might be an idea. Four guys moved in a few houses down that are traveling roofers. They seem pretty busy.


I just want to plow some snow!!!


----------



## MK97

Same here, I had fun this last weekend. First time I pulled some hours in a long time.


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;1968749 said:


> So 2.5 in a day and a half? Woah. There will be no trace of that for is to push.
> I'm not even wanting it to snow so I can make money it's just that I miss plowing!


So far the guessers have nailed this one.  Less than 2'' was their original guess.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1968867 said:



> So far the guessers have nailed this one.  Less than 2'' was their original guess.


Have maybe half an inch on the truck from the overnight "storm". It just started coming down harder but not really building up yet. Hoping to maybe get some cleanup passes out of this.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1968690 said:


> Plowing in broomfield right now as well and have a solid 4-5 inches on the ground and doesn't seem to be letting up. Super super wet.
> 
> Also, thanks Dave. Your comment about ice melt made me run out to CPS in Westminster and was able to get their last pallet of sno plow earlier.


Glad to know someone actually listen's to me........Thumbs Up

Left my place around 3am and had about 3", go to Longmont 4-5", get to Niwot and there about 6". Was heavy/sticky but stacked well.
Everyone gets billed.....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

http://denver.cbslocal.com/2015/02/25/boulder-continues-to-shatter-all-time-february-snow-record/


----------



## rob_cook2001

This storm was all over the place.. less than 1/2 in in Greeley and almost 10in in Thornton. I went and pushed a kingsoopers in Longmont that had a little over 2in.


----------



## BUFF

Anyone that goes to the MAC open house in Loveland this Saturday I'll pay for 2 try's to dunk Richard in the tank.


----------



## MK97

I'm going to plan on attending...unless another one of these blizzards hit.


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;1969102 said:


> Anyone that goes to the MAC open house in Loveland this Saturday I'll pay for 2 try's to dunk Richard in the tank.


Im pretty sure Im coming down. 
just have to make sure I don't have to salt


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1969109 said:


> I'm going to plan on attending...unless another one of these blizzards hit.


For Loveland.....


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1969102 said:


> Anyone that goes to the MAC open house in Loveland this Saturday I'll pay for 2 try's to dunk Richard in the tank.


Pretty much the only reason I'm going is to see this. 

I'm not buying any thing right now.

Its gonna be a cold day for gettin wet.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1969166 said:


> Pretty much the only reason I'm going is to see this.
> 
> I'm not buying any thing right now.
> 
> Its gonna be a cold day for gettin wet.


Guess they're going to have the tank in the shop so Richard has less of a shrinkage issue.....


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1969170 said:


> Guess they're going to have the tank in the shop so Richard has less of a shrinkage issue.....


That's no fun. Think a group of us could move it outside before he has time to climb out? :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1969183 said:


> That's no fun. Think a group of us could move it outside before he has time to climb out? :laughing:


Screw that........ just drop 3-4 20# bags of ice in the tank.....


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1969197 said:


> Screw that........ just drop 3-4 20# bags of ice in the tank.....


Good idea. I'll throw in for ice.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1969201 said:


> Good idea. I'll throw in for ice.


Work smarter not harder.....


----------



## rob_cook2001

How about some slicer?? Lol.


----------



## stang2244

And it's snowing again. I know we aren't supposed to b itch but I'm tired.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;1969427 said:


> And it's snowing again. I know we aren't supposed to b itch but I'm tired.


......................


----------



## BBC co

stang2244;1969427 said:


> And it's snowing again. I know we aren't supposed to b itch but I'm tired.


really lold


----------



## MK97

If anyone should be complaining it's BRS,BRL, Jpell and I. We get waves of snow that never amount to anything this week. Just got blasted only to end with half an inch.


----------



## jpell

Yup, it's bs up here. I'm gonna go drive to my folks place see them, and then go check job sites. Mk I'll let you know what I see


----------



## BRL1

MK97;1969491 said:


> If anyone should be complaining it's BRS,BRL, Jpell and I. We get waves of snow that never amount to anything this week. Just got blasted only to end with half an inch.


Agreed if anyone is complaining about working you can stay in your bed and I will do your lots for you lol.


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;1969511 said:


> Agreed if anyone is complaining about working you can stay in your bed and I will do your lots for you lol.


wesport

If some one is looking for ice melt Watershed still has some. 
But get it quick.

Kyle what was the outcome of your light warranty?


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1969491 said:


> If anyone should be complaining it's BRS,BRL, Jpell and I. We get waves of snow that never amount to anything this week. Just got blasted only to end with half an inch.


NWS sez


> Next snow chance for most of us looks to be Saturday afternoon and evening as low pressure approaches the area from the southwest. Snow will begin out west Saturday afternoon and spread east through the evening hours. A bigger storm system looks to be on the horizon for Tuesday as most areas could see significant accumulating snow.


We'll see


----------



## stang2244

Not complaining about working, simply tired. You can say all day long "I'll come work for you" but at the end of the second 36hiur stretch in 5 days I think I'm allowed to be worn out. I'll b itch about being tired as I see fit.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1969514 said:


> wesport
> 
> If some one is looking for ice melt Watershed still has some.
> But get it quick.
> 
> Kyle what was the outcome of your light warranty?


Watershed had about 10 pallets from what I saw.

Tried a new bulb with no change. We messed with the adapter and fuse and it's all working well now.


----------



## MK97

stang2244;1969569 said:


> Not complaining about working, simply tired. You can say all day long "I'll come work for you" but at the end of the second 36hiur stretch in 5 days I think I'm allowed to be worn out. I'll b itch about being tired as I see fit.


I don't think it was really directed at you.

There's a whole thread of people crying about how much they hate plowing. I have wanted to reply, but seeing as we get monitored like children my reply wouldn't last long.

Being tired is one thing. I was worn out after this weekend and slept the best I had in months. However, anyone who complains all season about a service they provide, in a business they started need to STFU and sell or move on.


----------



## BPS#1

stang2244;1969569 said:


> Not complaining about working, simply tired. You can say all day long "I'll come work for you" but at the end of the second 36hiur stretch in 5 days I think I'm allowed to be worn out. I'll b itch about being tired as I see fit.


I know the feeling. Still remember a couple years ago when we had 22'' across 4 days. 
20 hr days every day. I think it took a week to recover.



MK97;1969570 said:


> Watershed had about 10 pallets from what I saw.
> 
> Tried a new bulb with no change. We messed with the adapter and fuse and it's all working well now.


Bad connection will get ya every time
The plow you modified... when I got it the light wiring was corroded and flaky. Brown outs, plain not working etc....
I finally took those sq lights off and totally rewired the new ones below the light harness plugs.
Then they were good to go


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1969583 said:


> I don't think it was really directed at you.
> 
> There's a whole thread of people crying about how much they hate plowing. I have wanted to reply, but seeing as we get monitored like children my reply wouldn't last long.
> 
> Being tired is one thing. I was worn out after this weekend and slept the best I had in months. However, anyone who complains all season about a service they provide, in a business they started need to STFU and sell or move on.


Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


----------



## ByDesign

stang2244;1969569 said:


> Not complaining about working, simply tired. You can say all day long "I'll come work for you" but at the end of the second 36hiur stretch in 5 days I think I'm allowed to be worn out. I'll b itch about being tired as I see fit.


Yeah, I really need to get a shoveler hired. These last 2 storms have kicked my butt! Last night my plow controller decided to take a dump...still had all the power functions...just not lights. $400 later, I have a new one and will be going out again tonight. Thats a little over $900 in 2 days to keep this pig on the road.

These storms just keep rolling in! Im running out of room at a few places...good problem to have. Off to take a nap for 1.5 and then head out again.


----------



## bsuds

We got around another foot in Golden this last storm. My main problem is finding a place to put all the snow. Accuweather says 6-10 for Saturday-Sunday and 7news says another "substantial storm" for Tuesday into Wednesday.


----------



## stang2244

MK97;1969583 said:


> I don't think it was really directed at you.
> 
> There's a whole thread of people crying about how much they hate plowing. I have wanted to reply, but seeing as we get monitored like children my reply wouldn't last long.
> 
> Being tired is one thing. I was worn out after this weekend and slept the best I had in months. However, anyone who complains all season about a service they provide, in a business they started need to STFU and sell or move on.


Lack of sleep may have made me a bit touchy. Fair enough. I certainly would be annoyed at people constantly b itching about a profession they chose to do.



ByDesign;1969611 said:


> Yeah, I really need to get a shoveler hired. These last 2 storms have kicked my butt! Last night my plow controller decided to take a dump...still had all the power functions...just not lights. $400 later, I have a new one and will be going out again tonight. Thats a little over $900 in 2 days to keep this pig on the road.
> 
> These storms just keep rolling in! Im running out of room at a few places...good problem to have. Off to take a nap for 1.5 and then head out again.


Seriously, I had one of my guys with me during the first storm shoveling and then thought I'd handle it by myself this time. Shouldn't have done that!

Night time breakdowns are highly stressful! I didn't realize controllers were so pricy!


----------



## ByDesign

stang2244;1969694 said:


> Lack of sleep may have made me a bit touchy. Fair enough. I certainly would be annoyed at people constantly b itching about a profession they chose to do.
> 
> Seriously, I had one of my guys with me during the first storm shoveling and then thought I'd handle it by myself this time. Shouldn't have done that!
> 
> Night time breakdowns are highly stressful! I didn't realize controllers were so pricy!


I found the controller I needed for as low as $298, but when you need it you kinda got to pay whatever is around!


----------



## BPS#1

Yup, they are spendy and they got you over a barrel when you have to have it


----------



## BPS#1

Forecast was 2 to 4 over night

I don't know if my diesel will be able to push all this massive 1" we ended up with


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1969748 said:


> Forecast was 2 to 4 over night
> 
> I don't know if my diesel will be able to push all this massive 1" we ended up with


You may need a tune to push it all.

Just got in, got way more than we thought. Just wrapped up about 9 hours of fun. Had about 3", about half of that fell between 22:00-00:00.


----------



## BPS#1




----------



## BPS#1

I wonder what would happen if I posted that on the NTACs FB page..........


:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

Ended up with 3-4" last night and did a full push.

What kind of melt does Dave have? With all this plowing I've been doing I'm going through it pretty quick...........


----------



## BPS#1

buff;1970059 said:


> ended up with 3-4" last night and did a full push.
> 
> What kind of melt does dave have? With this plowing i've been going through it pretty quick...........


970 686 6425


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1970062 said:


> 970 686 6425


Is that the Ghost Busters number........


----------



## rob_cook2001

Ended up with about 4inches of powder.. if anyone needs any piles stacked before the next snow let me know.


----------



## BPS#1

Denver, Boulder and Niwot make world wide news..... pics

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...forecasters-predict-going-stay-cold-week.html


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MK97;1969583 said:


> I don't think it was really directed at you.
> 
> There's a whole thread of people crying about how much they hate plowing. I have wanted to reply, but seeing as we get monitored like children my reply wouldn't last long.
> 
> Being tired is one thing. I was worn out after this weekend and slept the best I had in months. *However, anyone who complains all season about a service they provide, in a business they started need to STFU and sell or move on.*


Maybe you could tell me a bit about your operation?


----------



## BRL1

Well it turned out I did everyone but a couple this morning with our 1" blizzard. Money is money I guess


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1970059 said:


> Ended up with 3-4" last night and did a full push.
> 
> What kind of melt does Dave have? With all this plowing I've been doing I'm going through it pretty quick...........


I don't recall what type, just noticed they had a lot after some of you guys saying others are low. So throwing it out there for anyone in need.



Mark Oomkes;1970224 said:


> Maybe you could tell me a bit about your operation?


What's to tell...sound a little snippy there.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MK97;1970257 said:


> What's to tell...sound a little snippy there.


I don't seem to remember hearing you stress about your very own customers being serviced while you were without a truck. I lose a truck, it's my name on the line. I've had 1 truck get in an accident, fortunately it was just the plow that was wrecked and it was back on the road the next day plowing.

Do you have any of your own, or do you just sub?

Do you have 100's of thousands of dollars in snow removal equipment waiting and hoping it snows?

Full time employees that you need to keep busy and meet payroll every 2 weeks?

Salt pricing that went from $65\ton to $135\ton, but not able to double prices to customers?

Decisions about when to start. When is the snow going to start. When is it going to end. How much? Did I get everybody rolling and it's only an inch that could be salted away? Did I wait an hour too long and we're behind? What happens when 1 or 2 or 3 pieces of equipment breakdown? What happens when an employee doesn't answer his\her phone?

Do you worry about how your employees are going to support their families?

Do you worry about how your customer is going to respond if you're late, hit their building, don't do a good enough job, etc, etc, etc?

How about you or your employee(s) missing that 1 pedestrian and killing him\her?

If not, maybe you should STFU.

Besides, PS is a place for owners to vent. Let off steam. Talk with others in the same position and same worries, stresses and concerns. So maybe it sounds like *****ing to you, and maybe it is. Don't tell me you never ***** about any of the things above.

So before you get all high and mighty, maybe you should think before typing. Maybe you should read that thread, maybe you can learn something from it. I did. And I've been plowing longer than you've been alive.


----------



## MK97

Aww poor baby. Maybe you need an extra large box of these:









Yeah I have my own accounts, and no I'm not a multi-billion operation like yourself. You have the same woes as everyone else no matter size regarding service. Obviously I have no idea of anything, since everyone who plows never has to think about when to service, what order, etc. That's only a problem you have to deal with. 

As stated venting is fine, everyone does it. When a bunch of you are crying like children about how much you hate a part of your business you started, you look like *****es. So maybe grow a pair and sell your business, hire a supervisor or quit crying about something you have full control over. If it's that horrible and despise winter that much, get out of it instead of being one of those miserable ****s who pisses and moans nonstop about how hard they have it.


----------



## BPS#1

Mark Oomkes;1970269 said:


> I don't seem to remember hearing you stress about your very own customers being serviced while you were without a truck. I lose a truck, it's my name on the line. I've had 1 truck get in an accident, fortunately it was just the plow that was wrecked and it was back on the road the next day plowing.
> 
> Do you have any of your own, or do you just sub?
> 
> Do you have 100's of thousands of dollars in snow removal equipment waiting and hoping it snows?
> 
> Full time employees that you need to keep busy and meet payroll every 2 weeks?
> 
> Salt pricing that went from $65\ton to $135\ton, but not able to double prices to customers?
> 
> Decisions about when to start. When is the snow going to start. When is it going to end. How much? Did I get everybody rolling and it's only an inch that could be salted away? Did I wait an hour too long and we're behind? What happens when 1 or 2 or 3 pieces of equipment breakdown? What happens when an employee doesn't answer his\her phone?
> 
> Do you worry about how your employees are going to support their families?
> 
> Do you worry about how your customer is going to respond if you're late, hit their building, don't do a good enough job, etc, etc, etc?
> 
> How about you or your employee(s) missing that 1 pedestrian and killing him\her?
> 
> If not, maybe you should STFU.
> 
> Besides, PS is a place for owners to vent. Let off steam. Talk with others in the same position and same worries, stresses and concerns. So maybe it sounds like *****ing to you, and maybe it is. Don't tell me you never ***** about any of the things above.
> 
> So before you get all high and mighty, maybe you should think before typing. Maybe you should read that thread, maybe you can learn something from it. I did. And I've been plowing longer than you've been alive.


Take a breath man and have a 
:realmad: is hard on the ole blood pressure


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MK97;1970276 said:


> Aww poor baby. Maybe you need an extra large box of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I have my own accounts, and no I'm not a multi-billion operation like yourself. You have the same woes as everyone else no matter size regarding service. Obviously I have no idea of anything, since everyone who plows never has to think about when to service, what order, etc. That's only a problem you have to deal with.
> 
> As stated venting is fine, everyone does it. When a bunch of you are crying like children about how much you hate a part of your business you started, you look like *****es. So maybe grow a pair and sell your business, hire a supervisor or quit crying about something you have full control over. If it's that horrible and despise winter that much, get out of it instead of being one of those miserable ****s who pisses and moans nonstop about how hard they have it.


Oooh, great comeback.

I was young and full of it once upon a time. I had the world by the tail, I did. I had all the answers, all you had to do was ask me.

Someday you might grow up too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BPS#1;1970277 said:


> Take a breath man and have a
> :realmad: is hard on the ole blood pressure


I'm good, but thanks for the advice.


----------



## MK97

Mark Oomkes;1970283 said:


> Oooh, great comeback.
> 
> I was young and full of it once upon a time. I had the world by the tail, I did. I had all the answers, all you had to do was ask me.
> 
> Someday you might grow up too.


Young and full of it, because I don't cry that I'm miserable running a business. Whatever you say skippy. You may want to take your own advice, seeing as you were quick to jump on your soapbox. You need a lollipop and a nap in a bad way....perhaps a change of your depends while you're at it...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MK97;1970286 said:


> Young and full of it, because I don't cry that I'm miserable running a business. Whatever you say skippy. You may want to take your own advice, seeing as you were quick to jump on your soapbox. You need a lollipop and a nap in a bad way....perhaps a change of your depends while you're at it...


Interesting that you post these comments here, and then blame the moderators for not posting it in that thread. They haven't disappeared here, why don't you post them in that thread?

I also find it interesting that you don't answer any of my questions. None. Just attack me personally.

Besides, you seem to have some great advice, maybe some of us lesser knowledgeable ones could use your wisdom.


----------



## MK97

Mark Oomkes;1970287 said:


> Interesting that you post these comments here, and then blame the moderators for not posting it in that thread. They haven't disappeared here, why don't you post them in that thread?
> 
> I also find it interesting that you don't answer any of my questions. None. Just attack me personally.
> 
> Besides, you seem to have some great advice, maybe some of us lesser knowledgeable ones could use your wisdom.


Oh this whole back and forth YOU started wont be around much longer, that I am sure. I'll happily post the same comments in there, or better yet since you have taken it as a direct attack on you, maybe just quote me over there.

I didn't answer since I don't need to answer to know how it will go. But why not for fun.

I run two trucks and have 18 accounts, all commercial including a medical facility. So this is where you'll jump in on how much bigger and stressful your operation is and how I don't understand. Difference is I have three years to your fifty or however long. So feel free to jump back on your soapbox on how much more you know.

I guess the real difference is I have worked in real high stress situations where a wrong move will kill you. So crying about ******* snow and how much it hurts your feelings falls into joke category. Don't like it, get out of it. Pretty simple way to end your misery.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Last post from me on this subject. 

25 years as a fireman and EMT.

You were saying?


----------



## MK97

Mark Oomkes;1970303 said:


> Last post from me on this subject.
> 
> 25 years as a fireman and EMT.
> 
> You were saying?


Okay...want a cookie?

Don't see how that justifies anything. I've had guns pulled on me, knife put to my throat and almost lost my hand. Doesn't make me special.

Only in America do people complain about successfully running a business. :laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

They set it up inside

Kyle I'll help you pack the ice blocks


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1970439 said:


> They set it up inside
> 
> Kyle I'll help you pack the ice blocks


I'll happily throw in on some ice. Not as fun if he doesn't get to suffer.


----------



## BPS#1

Mark Oomkes;1970269 said:


> I don't seem to remember hearing you stress about your very own customers being serviced while you were without a truck. I lose a truck, it's my name on the line. I've had 1 truck get in an accident, fortunately it was just the plow that was wrecked and it was back on the road the next day plowing.
> 
> Do you have any of your own, or do you just sub?
> 
> Do you have 100's of thousands of dollars in snow removal equipment waiting and hoping it snows?
> 
> Full time employees that you need to keep busy and meet payroll every 2 weeks?
> 
> Salt pricing that went from $65\ton to $135\ton, but not able to double prices to customers?
> 
> Decisions about when to start. When is the snow going to start. When is it going to end. How much? Did I get everybody rolling and it's only an inch that could be salted away? Did I wait an hour too long and we're behind? What happens when 1 or 2 or 3 pieces of equipment breakdown? What happens when an employee doesn't answer his\her phone?
> 
> Do you worry about how your employees are going to support their families?
> 
> Do you worry about how your customer is going to respond if you're late, hit their building, don't do a good enough job, etc, etc, etc?
> 
> How about you or your employee(s) missing that 1 pedestrian and killing him\her?
> 
> If not, maybe you should STFU.
> 
> Besides, PS is a place for owners to vent. Let off steam. Talk with others in the same position and same worries, stresses and concerns. So maybe it sounds like *****ing to you, and maybe it is. Don't tell me you never ***** about any of the things above.
> 
> So before you get all high and mighty, maybe you should think before typing. Maybe you should read that thread, maybe you can learn something from it. I did. And I've been plowing longer than you've been alive.


Pretty much every item you mentioned is a head ache for large or small operators. 
Its part of the job.

What has motivated me to look else where for income is the complete uncertainty of being 
able to pay my bills when my only income comes from the sky.

Well and I'm tired of ALL THE WIND MOST EVERY DAY.

I guess I am *****ing and should stop


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1970202 said:


> Denver, Boulder and Niwot make world wide news..... pics
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...forecasters-predict-going-stay-cold-week.html


Downtown Niwot.......... There's one road that goes East-West and another that goes South, no stoplights.....:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## bsuds

We got 17 inches total out of this last storm in golden. The weather people said that this storm was going to be smaller than the 12 inch storm we had earlier in the week. Brilliant profession.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1970257 said:


> I don't recall what type, just noticed they had a lot after some of you guys saying others are low. So throwing it out there for anyone in need.
> 
> What's to tell...sound a little snippy there.


He has Ice Slicer and Polar Melt, I picked up 30bags of Slicer just to have.
Also stopped by USA Liberty and picked up 8# of Tannerite for Yote's.......

JDL in Broomfield has Snow Plow



BPS#1;1970439 said:


> They set it up inside
> 
> Kyle I'll help you pack the ice blocks


I met up with Jake and kind of helped set up the tank, 1st pitch I hit the trigger. I gave Richard all kinds of crap and talked a lot of smack, he's pretty excided about being the center of attention.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1970492 said:


> I met up with Jake and kind of helped set up the tank, 1st pitch I hit the trigger. I gave Richard all kinds of crap and talked a lot of smack, *he's pretty excided and being the center of attention.*


I have NO doubt


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1970494 said:


> I have NO doubt


Really? He seems like that type that avoids attention....:laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

Ummmm, riiiiight


----------



## coloradopushr

BUFF;1970492 said:


> He has Ice Slicer and Polar Melt, I picked up 30bags of Slicer just to have.
> Also stopped by USA Liberty and picked up 8# of Tannerite for Yote's.......
> 
> JDL in Broomfield has Snow Plow
> 
> I met up with Jake and kind of helped set up the tank, 1st pitch I hit the trigger. I gave Richard all kinds of crap and talked a lot of smack, he's pretty excided about being the center of attention.


Yep 1st pich he nailed the bullseye. Richard better hope dave is not throwing a lot.


----------



## BPS#1

coloradopushr;1970887 said:


> Yep 1st pich he nailed the bullseye. Richard better hope dave is not throwing a lot.


Already video on FB of Richard getting wet


----------



## BUFF

coloradopushr;1970887 said:


> Yep 1st pich he nailed the bullseye. Richard better hope dave is not throwing a lot.


I folded under pressure and took 4or5 throws to dunk him. 
Don't know how much the ended up raising but there was a pretty constant flow of thrower's.

On the fly it was decided to dunk John who's the big toe, the bounty was $300.00 which took just a few minutes to collect more than that. John's wife was the 1st to dunk him and then his kids all got to dunk him.

Again really cool of you donating you're dunker and you did get mentioned along with some free advertising.


----------



## coloradopushr

BUFF;1971114 said:


> I folded under pressure and took 4or5 throws to dunk him.
> Don't know how much the ended up raising but there was a pretty constant flow of thrower's.
> 
> On the fly it was decided to dunk John who's the big toe, the bounty was $300.00 which took just a few minutes to collect more than that. John's wife was the 1st to dunk him and then his kids all got to dunk him.
> 
> Again really cool of you donating you're dunker and you did get mentioned along with some free advertising.


Nice I think they are gonna throw me a free cutting edge for my plow also. I am glad the event was a success.


----------



## BUFF

1/2-3/4" fell overnight in Niwot and did some walks this am.

There's 1-3" forecasted for tonight and Monday and Tuesday. Then mild weather for a few days which will be a nice break from this single digit stuff we've been seeing in the mornings.


----------



## MK97

Got about 1/4" here. Hit the rack at about 0130 and there was nothing, woke to our dusting. Watched everything on the truck melt off the last hour, lol.


----------



## BUFF

I've been getting flurry's since about 8:30a.


----------



## MK97

Flurries gave up here hours ago. NTAC are saying snow is supposed to start again around 17:00 here.


----------



## BPS#1

I've seen between 3 and 12 for us. 

LMFAO


Just like the last 3 weeks.......... they forecast that and we get an inch or less


----------



## MK97

Wouldn't be surprised. We just randomly got snow for a whole 5 minutes, lol.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1971722 said:


> Wouldn't be surprised. We just randomly got snow for a whole 5 minutes, lol.


Wow

I saw 6 flurries. Was probably about the same time frame


----------



## MK97

That's likely...maybe it was the same flurries riding the jet stream, haha


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1971740 said:


> That's likely...maybe it was the same flurries riding the jet stream, haha


Yup, storm is over. Schedule your T times now


----------



## MK97

Getting very light intermittent flakes here. NOAA calling for less than half an inch here.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1971762 said:


> Getting very light intermittent flakes here. NOAA calling for less than half an inch here.


From the looks of the satellite view I expected more. 
I guess conditions aint right.


----------



## MK97

Seems a lot isn't making it to the ground. Catch the occasional flake, but that's all.


----------



## AugustArborists

The local guys are saying 5-10 here tonight through tomorrow in Casper, WY, NWS says 3-7. They're usually off, but I hope everyone here gets to go out, good luck!


----------



## BUFF

AugustArborists;1972668 said:


> The local guys are saying 5-10 here tonight through tomorrow in Casper, WY, NWS says 3-7. They're usually off, but I hope everyone here gets to go out, good luck!


3-5" in the forecast for tomorrow night


----------



## MK97

1"-2" is being called for tomorrow here, and half inch tonight.


----------



## jpell

Well the truck should be up and running by this afternoon so I hope they're wrong like usual and we get more than 1 to 2"


----------



## MK97

Fixed truck is almost as bad as a new plow in the land of curses of no snow.


----------



## jpell

Well I did take a vacation so maybe it's offsetting


----------



## MK97

jpell;1972686 said:


> Well I did take a vacation so maybe it's offsetting


Now you know that isn't how this works, haha


----------



## jpell

Nothing works. Maybe I'll sacrifice some popsicles to the snow gods when I get out of greeley


----------



## MK97

That's always a good start.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Our total just went up to 3"! And a .1" of ice. 

Fun times for all. I just hope it snows before the ice.


----------



## jpell

I just looked at AccuWeather haha apparently 3 to 6 for fort collins.


----------



## BUFF

jpell;1972703 said:


> I just looked at AccuWeather haha apparently 3 to 6 for fort collins.


Those clowns are smoking crack......


----------



## MK97

Accuweather = fictional weather lol


----------



## jpell

Yup, every storm lately they have decided to go with the panic choice and predict super high. I wish they were right though....


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1972702 said:


> Our total just went up to 3"! And a .1" of ice.
> 
> Fun times for all. I just hope it snows before the ice.


Hey old man I think you should have posted here....... 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=20844&page=2206

:waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1972707 said:


> Those clowns are smoking crack......


That's legal in CO now?


----------



## MK97

jpell;1972710 said:


> Yup, every storm lately they have decided to go with the panic choice and predict super high. I wish they were right though....


What really annoys me is they are doing this total accumulation guess now for events that run more than a day. For instance the they added today, tomorrow, and Wednesday morning together for a grand total of 5". WTF? Makes no sense why you would add the total storm up before it happens.


----------



## jpell

Because why not? It must be nice to get paid and also be able to be wrong most of the time


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1972716 said:


> What really annoys me is they are doing this total accumulation guess now for events that run more than a day. For instance the they added today, tomorrow, and Wednesday morning together for a grand total of 5". WTF? Makes no sense why you would add the total storm up before it happens.


I did get that from looking at this, Tuesday 3-5"


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1972713 said:


> That's legal in CO now?


I'm sure it'll only be a matter of time before is classified as a weight loss aid.......


----------



## jpell

Maybe I should try that approach then


----------



## BUFF

Talks too much is saying lite snow on/off during the am / early afternoon then picking up around 5pm and ending around 2am, guesstimated total for Denver 4-6".


----------



## coloradopushr

I heard 3 to 6 for foot hills and 2 to 6 for i25 corridor. This looks like our last paychecks for a while good luck getting plowable snow all.


----------



## BUFF

coloradopushr;1973017 said:


> I heard 3 to 6 for foot hills and 2 to 6 for i25 corridor. This looks like our last paychecks for a while good luck getting plowable snow all.


The dip in plowing will allow for getting equipment ready and materials for warmer weather work. Spring Clean-Ups, Aeration, Pre-Emergent Fert, and Tree/Shrub Pruning will all be started in the next 2-3wks.


----------



## coloradopushr

BUFF;1973032 said:


> The dip in plowing will allow for getting equipment ready and materials for warmer weather work. Spring Clean-Ups, Aeration, Pre-Emergent Fert, and Tree/Shrub Pruning will all be started in the next 2-3wks.


Yeah true I fired up my 2 ryans today they are ready to go.


----------



## BRL1

2-4" here in cheyenne


----------



## MK97

up to 3" by 0700 Wednesday the according to the news gypsy just now.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1972716 said:


> What really annoys me is they are doing this total accumulation guess now for events that run more than a day. For instance the they added today, tomorrow, and Wednesday morning together for a grand total of 5". WTF? Makes no sense why you would add the total storm up before it happens.


Same here. Last night the local talent   gave a whopping 2'' thru Friday noon. 
Its like they've stooped to a whole new NTAC low level


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;1973146 said:


> 2-4" here in cheyenne


We couldn't be that lucky.

Roads are closed north and west out of Cheyenne but exactly 0.0 inches of income on the ground where it counts for us.

Congrats to the guys north and west.


----------



## BUFF

Still calling for 3-5", foothills are socked in by heavy cloud cover with a few flurries finding their way down....


----------



## MK97

Calling for 2" by 17:00 and a total of 5" by the morning....not holding my breath on that one. 

Hoping if they are close to right it falls later in the evening, can't stand being out when all the mouth breathers are...


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1973618 said:


> Calling for 2" by 17:00 and a total of 5" by the morning....not holding my breath on that one.
> 
> Hoping if they are close to right it falls later in the evening, can't stand being out when all the mouth breathers are...


Being out when they are fumbling about tends to produce road rage in a flash


----------



## MK97

So they guessed light flurries at noon. It's been falling and building the last hour. WTF? Fighting the urge to hook up the plow, since if I do it will bring this to a grinding halt.


----------



## immortal.ben

Calling for up to 1" today and 3-4" overnight. Sunday I nearly went out and unhooked the plow, but I am glad I didn't since I got called to do a driveway from someone who had been out of town during the last fall.

Took my trailer with me and when I was done, headed waaay over to the Bobcat dealer to pick up my machine from service. It was nice to get paid to go pick up my machine. 


Howdy, btw.


----------



## MK97

Hey Ben. 

What part of CO are you in?


----------



## immortal.ben

Hi MK,

I am on the plains. I can see Pikes Peak from my front yard. How about you?


----------



## MK97

immortal.ben;1973725 said:


> Hi MK,
> 
> I am on the plains. I can see Pikes Peak from my front yard. How about you?


AH, used to live in Springs. Now up in Ft. Collins.

Post up pics of your equipment, we all like pics.


----------



## BRL1

I did a couple accounts this morning. about 1.5'' with 3'' drifts in places, not much but its money. I also tried out some salt/sand mix in my tailgate spreader and it worked surprisingly well. just have to turn the vibrator on once and a while to help feed. 
Cant beet about 4 hoppers full for 8 bucks of material.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;1973773 said:


> I did a couple accounts this morning. about 1.5'' with 3'' drifts in places, not much but its money. I also tried out some salt/sand mix in my tailgate spreader and it worked surprisingly well. just have to turn the vibrator on once and a while to help feed.
> Cant beet about 4 hoppers full for 8 bucks of material.


When I throw a mix when it's hard packed I use "squeegee" sand from Pioneer Sand/Gravel ($11.50 a ton) and mix 70/30 (sand/salt).

Yes is a cheap way but not always the best way depending on the property.


----------



## bsuds

They cut my accumulation totals by 2/3 From 3 to 6 to 1 to 2 total. Looks like the last snow we will see for a while.


----------



## BUFF

Mine got reduced to 1-3"...... probably end up with a skiff.


----------



## immortal.ben

My totals have been revised up, to 4-8".


----------



## BUFF

immortal.ben;1974108 said:


> My totals have been revised up, to 4-8".


Well aren't you special, you want a gold star..............

BTW welcome, hope for your sake you have a thick skin and a sense of humor.Thumbs Up


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;1974112 said:


> Well aren't you special, you want a gold star..............
> 
> BTW welcome, hope for your sake you have a thick skin and a sense of humor.Thumbs Up


Why would anyone here need that? Lol


----------



## immortal.ben

BUFF;1974112 said:


> Well aren't you special, you want a gold star..............
> 
> Not really, I just want the snow. :waving:
> 
> BTW welcome, hope for your sake you have a thick skin and a sense of humor.Thumbs Up


Thanks for the welcome. My skin is thick enough. I have been on enough forums to know who to ignore.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;1974119 said:


> Why would anyone here need that? Lol





immortal.ben;1974131 said:


> Thanks for the welcome. My skin is thick enough. I have been on enough forums to know who to ignore.


Guys like BPS#1 you need to watch out for..........


----------



## BRL1

I don't understand how the weather guessers say snow all night and total one inch ? Doesn't make sense to me


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;1974146 said:


> I don't understand how the weather guessers say snow all night and total one inch ? Doesn't make sense to me


2 flakes an hr, we can do it


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;1974151 said:


> 2 flakes an hr, we can do it


Well I hope the wind helps us out.


----------



## BPS#1

They've probably guessed about 3' of accumulation the last 3 weeks we've never gotten. 

I'm expecting .25 to .5 tonight.................................. again


----------



## MK97

Heading out now. At 2", and will have to do cleanup tonight about 0100.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1974164 said:


> Heading out now. At 2", and will have to do cleanup tonight about 0100.


Get some payup


----------



## BPS#1

Looking at radar i'm afraid we are done up here.

As I said earlier................ .5''


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;1974174 said:


> Looking at radar i'm afraid we are done up here.
> 
> As I said earlier................ .5''


I don't think we are allowed to whine and gripe about owning a biz anymore lol


----------



## immortal.ben

BRL1;1974302 said:


> I don't think we are allowed to whine and gripe about owning a biz anymore lol


lol! I read through that whole thread the other day. It was pretty entertaining.


----------



## MK97

I try to keep things fun around here, haha.

Just got in, going to go back out for clean up in 2-3 hours.


----------



## immortal.ben

and here I sit, looking at radar, wondering where all my snow is....


----------



## MK97

immortal.ben;1974308 said:


> and here I sit, looking at radar, wondering where all my snow is....


That's been us northern guys most of Dec-early Feb, lol.


----------



## BUFF

Got about 2", heading out to see what's going on South of my.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

South of my...........

Fingers quit working?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1974355 said:


> South of my...........
> 
> Fingers quit working?


Had a technical difficulty with the iPhone while evacuating last nights dinner if you must know......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Never mind, I didn't need to know.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Ended up with 3-4in in Windsor.. easy pushing but wish the snow quit a few hours earlier.


----------



## BUFF

Ended up with 2-3" and everyone gets a invoice......xysport

With the break in the weather it's be nice to give everything a good cleaning and do some maintenance.


----------



## stang2244

About 2-3" for my area as well, did a full round and I'm thankful it was so light and fluffy!


----------



## bsuds

O ya! Got to love plowing the powder.


----------



## MK97

Racked a good amount of hours between both trucks. Weather monkeys kept saying snow would end by 0400...it's still currently snowing lightly. It wont accumulate, but still funny they are off by _only_ 10 hours right now.

Even had time to stop and harass Jpell and his helper monkey that locked his keys in his car...for the second time apparently. :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1974882 said:


> Racked a good amount of hours between both trucks. Weather monkeys kept saying snow would end by 0400...it's still currently snowing lightly. It wont accumulate, but still funny they are off by _only_ 10 hours right now.
> 
> Even had time to stop and harass Jpell and his helper monkey that locked his keys in his car...for the second time apparently. :laughing:


This storm started much later than the thought, but hey at least they got the amount close after the honed in on the hours before it hit......

Keypad's on Fords are a happy thing if keys get locked in.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1974891 said:


> This storm started much later than the thought, but hey at least they got the amount close after the honed in on the hours before it hit......
> 
> Keypad's on Fords are a happy thing if keys get locked in.


Timing was still off. Checked radar at 0200 and 0400 both said it was ending. Oh well, squeezed another cleanup pass in.

I said the same thing about the keypad, one of my favorite features on the last 8 Fords. Oddly enough the only 24 hour locksmiths never answered their phones. Glad I always have a contingency plan since you can't call upon a locksmith it seems during non-business hours.


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;1974302 said:


> I don't think we are allowed to whine and gripe about owning a biz anymore lol


I've been trying to hold back.

But I can let it all out if you like. 

Last night's angry inch combined with yesterday's angry inch and with the help of a little 
drifting Tues I was able to find a few places that would tolerate paying me for a trip to town.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1974916 said:


> Timing was still off. Checked radar at 0200 and 0400 both said it was ending. Oh well, squeezed another cleanup pass in.
> 
> I said the same thing about the keypad, one of my favorite features on the last 8 Fords. Oddly enough the only 24 hour locksmiths never answered their phones. Glad I always have a contingency plan since you can't call upon a locksmith it seems during non-business hours.


I've learned to only lock with the key in my hand. 
Saves a lot of :realmad: :realmad: :realmad:


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1974933 said:


> I've learned to only lock with the key in my hand.
> Saves a lot of


I got into the same habit, mainly due to watching so many others lock their keys in their cars. Neighbor did it 2 weeks ago and I had to play rescue. Lucky for them I have a lockout set...for science. lol



BPS#1;1974930 said:


> I've been trying to hold back.
> 
> But I can let it all out if you like.
> 
> Last night's angry inch combined with yesterday's angry inch and with the help of a little
> drifting Tues I was able to find a few places that would tolerate paying me for a trip to town.


This seems like a good time to post this pic a little bird sent me.


----------



## bsuds

Any good places to target shoot around the Evergreen area. It is legal to shoot on my property, but with other houses being around, I am hesitate to do so.


----------



## MK97

You're right near a national forest, correct? You can shoot there as long as no signs are posted, and 100 yards in off the roads. You need to check local laws about shooting on your property. 

Friend in Wyoming built his own range on his property. It isn't legal in town, however the road his house is on is where the city ends. So he is free to shoot.


----------



## BUFF

I know a guy that lives a little north of you by Mt Vernon and has the same issue. He goes to BluCore in Lakewood

http://www.blucoreshootingcenter.com/l-2-shooting-range.aspx


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1975039 said:


> I got into the same habit, mainly due to watching so many others lock their keys in their cars. Neighbor did it 2 weeks ago and I had to play rescue. Lucky for them I have a lockout set...for science. lol
> 
> This seems like a good time to post this pic a little bird sent me.


 :laughing:


----------



## BPS#1




----------



## MK97

:laughing: 

Nice one!


----------



## BUFF

CPS Spring Fling is next Thursday....... BBQThumbs Up


----------



## BRL1

Gotta love spring. Buying new equipment selling businesses sending out renewals and getting everything up and running again.


----------



## MK97

BRL1;1976223 said:


> Gotta love spring. Buying new equipment selling businesses sending out renewals and getting everything up and running again.


Selling business? Whoever that is, sounds like a big ol quitter to me.


----------



## BRL1

MK97;1976224 said:


> Selling business? Whoever that is, sounds like a big ol quitter to me.


I'm not quitting just getting rid of the headache lol


----------



## MK97

BRL1;1976228 said:


> I'm not quitting just getting rid of the headache lol


Was referencing the "other quitter".


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1976230 said:


> Was referencing the "other quitter".


Baa hum bug


----------



## BUFF

BUFF;1976177 said:


> CPS Spring Fling is next Thursday....... BBQThumbs Up


Sooooo......... Anyone going / planning to the CPS Spring Fling this Thursday.


----------



## MK97

I'll probably pass. If it was the one up here I would attend. Been racking a ton of miles this week already.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1978719 said:


> I'll probably pass. If it was the one up here I would attend. Been racking a ton of miles this week already.


Not to mention with the way the winter has been theres no spare coin to buy chances to win any thing.

Thats a long way to drive just for lunch.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1978731 said:


> Not to mention with the way the winter has been theres no spare coin to buy chances to win any thing.
> 
> Thats a long way to drive just for lunch.


This winter has actually been very good to me, I dropped higher trigger accounts (roads) and replaced them with lower trigger commercial accounts. Plus my route is tighter, fuel cost are down and the storms that have come through have required multiple rounds. Currently I've invoiced 38% more this season than I have in the past 3 seasons (total) with a route that takes about a 2hrs less. With our 2 snowiest months still ahead I'll end up with a great year.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1978736 said:


> This winter has actually been very good to me, I dropped higher trigger accounts (roads) and replaced them with lower trigger commercial accounts. Plus my route is tighter, fuel cost are down and the storms that have come through have required multiple rounds. Currently I've invoiced 38% more this season than I have in the past 3 seasons (total) with a route that takes about a 2hrs less. With our 2 snowiest months still ahead I'll end up with a great year.


The snow gods sure smiled on you.

I'll be lucky to hit 50% of last season.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1978736 said:


> This winter has actually been very good to me, I dropped higher trigger accounts (roads) and replaced them with lower trigger commercial accounts. Plus my route is tighter, fuel cost are down and the storms that have come through have required multiple rounds. Currently I've invoiced 38% more this season than I have in the past 3 seasons (total) with a route that takes about a 2hrs less. With our 2 snowiest months still ahead I'll end up with a great year.


Your area has been getting hit a lot for sure this year.

I'm doing more work this year and the second truck has helped produce more. So when we get enough I make way more than last year. We just have had a light year so far up here. All this has averaged out to being a little more than last year as a whole. So if the next two months actually have some snow fall I'm be doing decent.

However we are screwed up to atleast the 19th of this month it look like on the outlook, lol.


----------



## AugustArborists

That storm on the 3rd dropped 6"+ here, but the rest of the season has been pretty darn slow, in fact they're saying this is the third warmest winter in Wyoming history.

I know this should go under Muni/Public Works, but I thought you guys might like it.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I am already WELL over what I made last season. But I also added 3 pieces of equipment lol


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1978768 said:


> I am already WELL over what I made last season. But I also added 3 pieces of equipment lol


I'd certainly hope so........:laughing::laughing:


----------



## MK97

rob_cook2001;1978768 said:


> I am already WELL over what I made last season. But I also added 3 pieces of equipment lol


If you made less money with 3 new pieces I would say snow may not be for you, lol.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Haha thanks Kyle


----------



## BPS#1

AugustArborists;1978762 said:


> That storm on the 3rd dropped 6"+ here, but the rest of the season has been pretty darn slow, in fact they're saying this is the third warmest winter in Wyoming history.
> 
> I know this should go under Muni/Public Works, but I thought you guys might like it.


I've seen the claims about warm and all of that. 
So a warm Oct and a couple weeks of warm weather in Jan/Feb negates all the -15 below we had. 
All the time the highs didn't get out of the 20s and we got frost deep into the ground twice this year.

I call BS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



MK97;1978875 said:


> If you made less money with 3 new pieces I would say snow may not be for you, lol.


Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


----------



## jpell

MK97;1978875 said:


> If you made less money with 3 new pieces I would say snow may not be for you, lol.


What else is kyle good for?


----------



## BUFF

jpell;1979389 said:


> What else is kyle good for?


Shade.......


----------



## AugustArborists

Hey BPS, it has been chilly a few times, I absolutely agree. I'm just going by what NOAA posted, scroll down to "Temperature - Departure from Normal" on the right side.

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/riw/?n=drought_4#Maps


----------



## BPS#1

AugustArborists;1979408 said:


> Hey BPS, it has been chilly a few times, I absolutely agree. I'm just going by what NOAA posted, scroll down to "Temperature - Departure from Normal" on the right side.
> 
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/riw/?n=drought_4#Maps


I wasn't calling BS on you, I was calling BS on the official story line.

I put as much stock in their global warming bullspit as I do their forecast for a "major winter storm" that ended up bring about .5 of an inch.
In the month of Feb they probably missed the forecast by about 3' of expected accumulation.

Idiots can't get the weather right 3 days from now how in the F do they expect us to believe their predictions 10 years from now?????????????

NTACS.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1979417 said:


> I wasn't calling BS on you, I was calling BS on the official story line.
> 
> I put as much stock in their global warming bullspit as I do their forecast for a "major winter storm" that ended up bring about .5 of an inch.
> In the month of Feb they probably missed the forecast by about 3' of expected accumulation.
> 
> Idiots can't get the weather right 3 days from now how in the F do they expect us to believe their predictions 10 years from now?????????????
> 
> NTACS.


And there's more.....http://denver.cbslocal.com/2015/03/...ino-but-spring-impacts-to-colorado-uncertain/


----------



## MK97

> The latest 3-month outlook issued by NOAA's Climate Prediction Center on Feb. 19 projects Colorado to have near average temperatures and above average precipitation for March, April and May.


This is my favorite part. Seeing as we are off to a great start on this above average precipitation.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Great balls of fire!

http://mashable.com/2015/03/11/colorado-fireball/


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1979558 said:


> Great balls of fire!
> 
> http://mashable.com/2015/03/11/colorado-fireball/


It was probably Hickenlooper coming in from a sausage festival in DC.....


----------



## jpell

BUFF;1979567 said:


> It was probably Hickenlooper coming in from a sausage festival in DC.....


Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

WU is calling for snow on Saint Patty's day but highly doubt it'll accumulate on pavement.


----------



## MK97

Just a small chance of rain here. Nothing in the realm of snow in the 10 day outlook up here.


----------



## ByDesign

Think I just found my new machine. 2011 S750 w A/31 package. Has 1100 hrs on it. Should be a good machine for summer landscape use and snow pushing duties during the winter. We will see....


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1982337 said:


> Think I just found my new machine. 2011 S750 w A/31 package. Has 1100 hrs on it. Should be a good machine for summer landscape use and snow pushing duties during the winter. We will see....


doesn't look there's going to be much snow pushing anytime soon.........


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1982339 said:


> doesn't look there's going to be much snow pushing anytime soon.........


They were saying .5'' of snow for last night :laughing:

Ended up with ice fog, got a good layer of ice on tree branches, fence and power lines. Nothing close to the ground.
It was 70 some the last 3 days.


----------



## AugustArborists

Hey BPS, I didn't think you were bashing on me, no worries. Casper Mountain got .25" last night, we got a smattering of rain down here, zero ice.


----------



## BUFF

I'm heading Lander shortly for the weekend and it's supposed to be in the Mid 50's for highs and clear till Sunday.


----------



## ByDesign

BUFF;1982339 said:


> doesn't look there's going to be much snow pushing anytime soon.........


Snow or no snow, I bought it today!


----------



## BPS#1

Looking good, hope it makes lot of money for you ............ snow or no snow


----------



## BRL1

ByDesign;1983804 said:


> Snow or no snow, I bought it today!


Nice! I'm prepping all my equipment for spring. Got the sprayers mounted and wired up in the trucks. Put the plow in the back of the shop and spreader as well. I hope that changes some luck, haha maybe we'll get another half an inch storm forecasted at 7". Got our new truck pretty much all set up and ready to roll gotta get some calibrating done to the z spray still. That will be fun


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;1983947 said:


> Nice! I'm prepping all my equipment for spring. Got the sprayers mounted and wired up in the trucks. Put the plow in the back of the shop and spreader as well. I hope that changes some luck, haha maybe we'll get another half an inch storm forecasted at 7". Got our new truck pretty much all set up and ready to roll gotta get some calibrating done to the z spray still. That will be fun


Keeping old yeller? I saw it going to the tire shop the other day.


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;1983950 said:


> Keeping old yeller? I saw it going to the tire shop the other day.


Yea keeping it for now. Just kinda depends on what happens this summer as you know. We threw some 33" tires we had in the shop on that bitsh. I'm surprised it fit with no rubbing. 2wd Ford F-250 lol


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;1983956 said:


> Yea keeping it for now. Just kinda depends on what happens this summer as you know. We threw some 33" tires we had in the shop on that bitsh. I'm surprised it fit with no rubbing. 2wd Ford F-250 lol


LOL, thats gotta look interesting.

Got a pic?


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;1983958 said:


> LOL, thats gotta look interesting.
> 
> Got a pic?


It actually looks pretty darn good. I hated how low that thing rode to the ground. Kind of a pet peeve of mine. I'll take some pics tomorrow of that and our new chebby with the lettering and spray unit


----------



## BRL1

I've gotta find a bumper for my truck so I don't look like a hack lol.


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;1983965 said:


> I've gotta find a bumper for my truck so I don't look like a hack lol.


The plow truck? 
What happened to it?


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;1983981 said:


> The plow truck?
> What happened to it?


Yea plow truck. Last summer some old lady pulled out In front of Heath while he was spraying in my truck. Insurance fixed everything and I found a ranch hand bumper on it for cheap. Had to take it off for the plow.


----------



## BRL1

As promised here are some pics


----------



## BRL1

dont know why pics go on sideways even after i rotate them


----------



## BPS#1

I saw ole yeller from the road today. 

You wouldn't know it was a 2x4 now

Rest of the rigs look good too..... except well you know.............


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;1984365 said:


> I saw ole yeller from the road today.
> 
> You wouldn't know it was a 2x4 now
> 
> Rest of the rigs look good too..... except well you know.............


I don't know what your talking about lol


----------



## BUFF

Sooooooo much for March being one of our snowiest months.........
It better get with it in April or start raining otherwise it's going to get crispy and burn up.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1986487 said:


> Sooooooo much for March being one of our snowiest months.........
> It better get with it in April or start raining otherwise it's going to get crispy and burn up.


March has passed us by for several years. 
It'll quickly lose its claim to snowy month


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;1986487 said:


> Sooooooo much for March being one of our snowiest months.........
> It better get with it in April or start raining otherwise it's going to get crispy and burn up.


It's those people driving around with plows on still.


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;1986548 said:


> It's those people driving around with plows on still.


I had a good laugh about that today.

Plow mounted, spreader mounted.... as Danny Glover said to the hooker in one of the Lethal Weapon movies......
All dressed up and nobody to ______ or plow in this case.


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;1986552 said:


> I had a good laugh about that today.
> 
> Plow mounted, spreader mounted.... as Danny Glover said to the hooker in one of the Lethal Weapon movies......
> All dressed up and nobody to ______ or plow in this case.


Haha that's perfect!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1986487 said:


> Sooooooo much for March being one of our snowiest months.........
> It better get with it in April or start raining otherwise it's going to get crispy and burn up.


We haven't had any precip since March 3. Pretty ripe for wildfires.

Chance of some freezing rain tonight. Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1986614 said:


> We haven't had any precip since March 3. Pretty ripe for wildfires.
> 
> Chance of some freezing rain tonight. Thumbs Up


It's going to be pretty warm the next 7-10days with the exception for tomorrow when we had a chance for rain.

I bet the trees bud out in the next week or so.


----------



## rob_cook2001

It's sad to say but it feels like snow is done. 50° at 8am and digging dirt.


----------



## AugustArborists

Not quite done in WY, maybe some tonight. Only in the 40s right now, maybe the pavement will cool off quickly once it starts to fall. Bottom of the page says several inches, Weather Channel forecast says less than an inch, gonna put the plow on, load the blowers, and hope for the best.

http://www.weather.com/weather/aler...areaid=WYZ020&office=KRIW&etn=0013&tid=967531


----------



## BUFF

Tree's are starting to leaf out, it would appear the end of snow season is upon us.


----------



## MK97

It might be over, but with this state we may still get a blast in April. 

Never cease to amaze me how half ass people are. Tried looking at some equipment yesterday while I was in Denver and not a one could be bothered to answer half my questions, yet motivated to sell. Some motivation...


----------



## BUFF

Remember ProGreen and the guys working the booths honed in on me instead of you and Matt. They probably think your just a kid killing time.

G&G are having a "Spring Sale" on Friday 4/3, they have a few used and Demo'd Walkers, Wright Standers, Gravely ZT and WBH Scag.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1988865 said:


> Remember ProGreen and the guys working the booths honed in on me instead of you and Matt. They probably think your just a kid killing time.
> 
> G&G are having a "Spring Sale" on Friday 4/3, they have a few used and Demo'd Walkers, Wright Standers, Gravely ZT and WBH Scag.


Eh, I'm used to it. Back when I was doing oil field, I went to the RV/Camper show with my older brother. Everyone honed in on him when I was the one looking to buy. It's kind of nice though not having everyone trying to give me a sales pitch.

Might be the whiskey causing the blank, but G&G?


----------



## BUFF

G&G Equipment, they have a Fredrick address but are about 1mile south of the park n ride you picked me up at for PROGreen.

Whiskey..... a little early for that isn't.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1988932 said:


> G&G Equipment, they have a Fredrick address but are about 1mile south of the park n ride you picked me up at for PROGreen.
> 
> Whiskey..... a little early for that isn't.


Nah, 5 o'clock some where


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;1988959 said:


> Nah, 5 o'clock some where


Had some friends over and did some cooking outside since we might as well enjoy this weather...

Wasn't familiar with G&G, might need to check them out.


----------



## BPS#1

Saw some trees down town today that were way past the bud stage. 
Well into the leaf stage

They'll be dead if we get a cold snap like the last 2 or 3 springs.


----------



## BUFF

My neighbors worried about his apple and cherry trees getting zapped by the cold. Spring is easily 2-3wks early this year.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1989266 said:


> My neighbors worried about his apple and cherry trees getting zapped by the cold. Spring is easily 2-3wks early this year.


With out a doubt.

It could be like 2012 when we were way too warm in March and April and super dry. 
We had to water the grass to get it up and delay aerating too until the sprinklers were on.


----------



## BUFF

Broadleaf Weeds are popping up to, time for 2-4-D


----------



## BUFF

They're calling Snow for Thursday-Friday this week.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1989349 said:


> Broadleaf Weeds are popping up to, time for 2-4-D


Yup :angry:



BUFF;1989368 said:


> They're calling Snow for Thursday-Friday this week.


I won't be hooking my plow up early. Not at the current forecast. 
I'm just hoping we get moisture out of it.


----------



## ByDesign

Figures...I'm planning on going out of town Wednesday.


----------



## coloradopushr

ByDesign;1989658 said:


> Figures...I'm planning on going out of town Wednesday.


Hopefully your accounts dont get to much.


----------



## MK97

Not expecting anything here. Was ready to punch the news hooker last night when they said 4", that wont happen.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1989915 said:


> Not expecting anything here. Was ready to punch the news hooker last night when they said 4", that wont happen.


NWS said they expect the heaviest snow fall to occur during the day Thurs, little to no accumulation expected due to melting


----------



## BUFF

The only way this could do anything is if we have the wind cooling things down, otherwise it'll just melt off........ seen it a million times.:laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MK97;1989915 said:


> Not expecting anything here. Was ready to punch the news hooker last night when they said 4", that wont happen.


Hooker and 4" in the same sentence? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1989976 said:


> Hooker and 4" in the same sentence? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Must be working a "little person" convention.....


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1989980 said:


> Must be working a "little person" convention.....


Little people aren't my thing, now midgets are another story...

Needless to say I'm not overly worried about having the plows on the trucks. Kind of funny since I have a meeting tomorrow to go over the apartment complex and make a list of everything that needs to be done. Going to be a big list too.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1989993 said:


> Little people aren't my thing, now midgets are another story...
> 
> Needless to say I'm not overly worried about having the plows on the trucks. Kind of funny since I have a meeting tomorrow to go over the apartment complex and make a list of everything that needs to be done. Going to be a big list too.


Well skippy..... Little People is the proper way to refer to the height challenged folks you so candidly call midgets.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1990061 said:


> Well skippy..... Little People is the proper way to refer to the height challenged folks you so candidly call midgets.....


What do we call you..........

Cuz we all know that you are the epitome of political correctness.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF;1989923 said:


> The only way this could do anything is if we have the wind cooling things down, otherwise it'll just melt off........ seen it a million times.:laughing:


Showing ur age grandpa Buff.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1990061 said:


> Well skippy..... Little People is the proper way to refer to the height challenged folks you so candidly call midgets.....


Midget was (is) the clinical term until some people decided they were special and it was offensive.

What's funny is Dwarf is still fine, despite that having many associations with it.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1990137 said:


> What do we call you..........
> 
> Cuz we all know that you are the epitome of political correctness.


Normal works.......

I see myself as an Ambassador of Humanity.......with that responsibility comes many duties which include looking out for the little guy.........



1olddogtwo;1990152 said:


> Showing ur age grandpa Buff.


Go ahead and poke fun, I'm retiring in 7.5yrs. Besides we can have 4 seasons of weather in a 24hr period.....Seen it a millions times.:laughing:



MK97;1990219 said:


> Midget was (is) the clinical term until some people decided they were special and it was offensive.
> 
> What's funny is Dwarf is still fine, despite that having many associations with it.


Times have changed (for the good and the bad), there was a time not so long ago when just about any choice of words were accepted to describe various ethnic / religious backgrounds, physical appearance / size, mental capability's and those who preferred same gender companion's for domestic/physical relationships.


----------



## BPS#1

TV station says 3'' out of this storm. 

WE'LL SEE


NWS is 3 to 6 for Thurs and Thurs night. I won't be holding my breath.


----------



## MK97

Saying 3" here. I'm not counting on anything.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1990607 said:


> Saying 3" here. I'm not counting on anything.


Dido.........


----------



## MK97

Just been knocked down to rain and under an inch. Short round may get some action, it's saying 3-5 of heavy snow.


----------



## BPS#1

Kyle the NWS has you guys getting more than here.


----------



## jpell

Let it snow let it snow let it snow


----------



## BUFF

It's anyone's guess 
Locals say


Today

Rain and snow, becoming all snow after 2pm. Temperature falling to around 35 by 2pm. Breezy, with an east wind 7 to 15 mph becoming north in the afternoon. Winds could gust as high as 21 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total daytime snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible. 


Tonight

Snow, mainly before 11pm. Low around 25. Blustery, with a north wind 5 to 15 mph, with gusts as high as 21 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible. 


Friday

A 20 percent chance of snow before noon. Partly sunny, with a high near 48. North northwest wind around 5 mph becoming light and variable. 


Friday Night

Mostly clear, with a low around 30. South wind around 6 mph becoming west after midnight. 



NOAA says...
Today

Rain and snow, becoming all snow after 2pm. Temperature falling to around 35 by 2pm. Breezy, with an east wind 7 to 15 mph becoming north in the afternoon. Winds could gust as high as 21 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total daytime snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible. 


Tonight

Snow, mainly before 11pm. Low around 25. Blustery, with a north wind 5 to 15 mph, with gusts as high as 21 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible. 


Friday

A 20 percent chance of snow before noon. Partly sunny, with a high near 48. North northwest wind around 5 mph becoming light and variable. 


Friday Night

Mostly clear, with a low around 30. South wind around 6 mph becoming west after midnight. 

COZ030>051-031100-
JACKSON COUNTY BELOW 9000 FEET-
WEST JACKSON AND WEST GRAND COUNTIES ABOVE 9000 FEET-
GRAND AND SUMMIT COUNTIES BELOW 9000 FEET-
SOUTH AND EAST JACKSON/LARIMER/NORTH AND NORTHEAST GRAND/
NORTHWEST BOULDER COUNTIES ABOVE 9000 FEET-
SOUTH AND SOUTHEAST GRAND/WEST CENTRAL AND SOUTHWEST BOULDER/
GILPIN/CLEAR CREEK/SUMMIT/NORTH AND WEST PARK COUNTIES ABOVE
9000 FEET-LARIMER AND BOULDER COUNTIES BETWEEN 6000 AND 9000 FEET-
JEFFERSON AND WEST DOUGLAS COUNTIES ABOVE 6000 FEET/GILPIN/CLEAR
CREEK/NORTHEAST PARK COUNTIES BELOW 9000 FEET-
CENTRAL AND SOUTHEAST PARK COUNTY-
LARIMER COUNTY BELOW 6000 FEET/NORTHWEST WELD COUNTY-
BOULDER AND JEFFERSON COUNTIES BELOW 6000 FEET/WEST BROOMFIELD
COUNTY-
NORTH DOUGLAS COUNTY BELOW 6000 FEET/DENVER/WEST ADAMS AND
ARAPAHOE COUNTIES/EAST BROOMFIELD COUNTY-
ELBERT/CENTRAL AND EAST DOUGLAS COUNTIES ABOVE 6000 FEET-
NORTHEAST WELD COUNTY-CENTRAL AND SOUTH WELD COUNTY-MORGAN COUNTY-
CENTRAL AND EAST ADAMS AND ARAPAHOE COUNTIES-
NORTH AND NORTHEAST ELBERT COUNTY BELOW 6000 FEET/NORTH LINCOLN
COUNTY-
SOUTHEAST ELBERT COUNTY BELOW 6000 FEET/SOUTH LINCOLN COUNTY-
LOGAN COUNTY-WASHINGTON COUNTY-SEDGWICK COUNTY-PHILLIPS COUNTY-
459 AM MDT THU APR 2 2015

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTHEAST AND NORTH CENTRAL
COLORADO.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT

A PACIFIC STORM SYSTEM WILL BRING RAIN AND SNOW TO THE AREA. A RAIN
SNOW MIX IS EXPECT TO CHANGE TO ALL SNOW BEHIND A COLD FRONT THIS
AFTERNOON AND EARLY EVENING. SNOWFALL AMOUNTS ARE EXPECTED TO BE 3
TO 7 INCHES IN THE FRONT RANGE MOUNTAINS AND FOOTHILLS WITH 1 TO 5
INCHES ALONG THE FRONT RANGE AND EASTERN PLAINS. THE HEAVIER
SNOWFALL AMOUNTS WILL BE FOUND OVER THE NORTHERN PARTS OF THE AREA.
ROADS MAY BE SLUSHY AT TIMES UNDER THE HEAVIER SNOW THIS AFTERNOON
AND THIS EVENING AS TEMPERATURES COOL.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...FRIDAY THROUGH WEDNESDAY

SNOW WILL COME TO AN END FRIDAY MORNING WITH HIGH TEMPERATURES
REMAINING BELOW AVERAGE FOR THE DAY. WARMER AND DRIER CONDITIONS
WILL MOVE IN FOR THE WEEKEND AND EARLY NEXT WEEK WITH HIGHS
GETTING INTO THE LOWER 70S BY SUNDAY UNDER MOSTLY SUNNY SKIES.

THE NEXT POTENTIAL WEATHER PRODUCER WILL ARRIVE TUESDAY INTO
WEDNESDAY BRINGING COOLER TEMPERATURES AND ANOTHER CHANCE AT
PRECIPITATION FOR THE REGION.


----------



## BPS#1

Its started here. Accumulation......... any one's guess.



Sunny and 43 tomorrow.. what ever does stick won't last long.


----------



## jpell

gentleman, be ready to start you trucks and get while you can if any triggers are hit haha


----------



## BPS#1

jpell;1990725 said:


> gentleman, be ready to start you trucks and get while you can if any triggers are hit haha


Getting some white in the grass here.
We'll see how long that squall lasts


----------



## jpell

the sky has turned blue down here. I am hoping for snow, but i doubt much will happen. I guess Ill just keep doing my research and stay in school....


----------



## BUFF

jpell;1990732 said:


> the sky has turned blue down here. I am hoping for snow, but i doubt much will happen. I guess Ill just keep doing my research and stay in school....


Blue sky typically means no cloud cover / no precipitation.


----------



## jpell

The foothills are super dark, and it has covered up again. No precip right now.


----------



## MK97

It rained for like 5 minutes earlier. Moderate cloud cover right now.

From NOAA:

Today
Rain and snow, becoming all snow after 2pm. Temperature falling to around 34 by 4pm. North wind 6 to 14 mph, with gusts as high as 20 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total daytime snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.

Tonight
Snow, mainly before 10pm. Low around 24. North wind 7 to 14 mph, with gusts as high as 20 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.


----------



## BUFF

Got some rain showers going on and a pretty good breeze to.

36* and feels colder.


----------



## MK97

Just started raining here. So we'll see what happens.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;1990756 said:


> Just started raining here. So we'll see what happens.


Go put your plow on so this crap weather will move out.Thumbs Up


----------



## MK97

BUFF;1990781 said:


> Go put your plow on so this crap weather will move out.Thumbs Up


Actually have the forks in, just need to lock it and connect the harness. Others may get grumpy if I hook on and make it stop. So trying that whole playing nice with others thing.


----------



## jpell

hook it up, put a fork in it, and lets call it done.


----------



## MK97

But I thought you were hoping for snow, don't want to kill your buzz, lol


----------



## BPS#1

jpell;1990927 said:


> hook it up, put a fork in it, and lets call it done.


The grass is white, does that count?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1990699 said:


> Dido.........


Dog's name?



BUFF;1990741 said:


> Blue sky typically means no cloud cover / no precipitation.


You are a fart smeller, you are. :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1990938 said:


> Dog's name?
> 
> You are a fart smeller, you are. :laughing:


Shot/put down the puppy years ago and never got another.

More of a smart @$$ then a fart smeller.........


----------



## BUFF

Got some good moisture but nothing stuck to the payment, even the redwood porch on the north side of my house was just wet this morning like the roads.


----------



## BPS#1

NWS says Wed night into Thursday morning has storm potential


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


How many feet have they forecast this winter and actual was measured in tenths of an inch???

I won't be holding my breath. I will be happy for any moisture that comes.


----------



## MK97

I was actually surprised when I heard the weather monkey today say there is a chance of snow but no accumulation. Almost like they are starting to understand how this stuff works.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1992231 said:


> NWS says Wed night into Thursday morning has storm potential
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> How many feet have they forecast this winter and actual was measured in tenths of an inch???
> 
> I won't be holding my breath. I will be happy for any moisture that comes.


Yeah I see Med Bow is suppose to get around an inch..... It figures it going to be chitty since my boy and I are heading to the ranch Tuesday night to shoot P-Dogs, etc... for a few days.



MK97;1992232 said:


> I was actually surprised when I heard the weather monkey today say there is a chance of snow but no accumulation. Almost like they are starting to understand how this stuff works.


Don't kid yourself, they have no clue.


----------



## BPS#1

....................


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1992254 said:


> ....................


I could work with that, it's the friggin mud that follows.


----------



## MK97

Anyone hitting the Denver Auto Show? I'll be going down tomorrow.


----------



## ByDesign

Thursday looks like snow moving in...


----------



## BUFF

Don't think it'll amount to much with the temps being warm, but the moisture will be nice.


----------



## ByDesign

It will be just enough to stop landscape work and inconvenience us all! Lets just hope next year is somewhat normal or consistent either way!


----------



## BPS#1

Looking likely that we'll get some badly needed moisture the next few days. 

I hope they don't blow this the way they have the accumulation amounts all winter.


----------



## BUFF

Forecast are all over the place, 1" of rain then turning to snow (couple inches) then back to rain.
I'm pretty sure the plow won't be hooked up.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1995271 said:


> Forecast are all over the place, 1" of rain then turning to snow (couple inches) then back to rain.
> I'm pretty sure the plow won't be hooked up.


Not expecting to either.

All tho the NTACs are saying good chance of winter weather thursday night into friday morning now. 
Thats our best chance of accumulating snow occurs.

I'll believe it when I see it. In the mean time I'm gonna be happy if we only get moisture from it.


----------



## BUFF

They're also saying snow for Monday too along with more rain Thurs / Friday of next week.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1995286 said:


> They're also saying snow for Monday too along with more rain Thurs / Friday of next week.


Makes sense that once the moisture starts it'll keep going and we still can't get any thing done.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1995288 said:


> Makes sense that once the moisture starts it'll keep going and we still can't get any thing done.


I'm about done with clean ups maybe a day is all I need, got fert on, and got aerating done. The only thing left is pruning shrubs and trees which can be done in a light rain or snow if needed.


----------



## AugustArborists

5-9" tonight for Casper, it was almost 80 yesterday, 35 out right now, maybe something will stick...

http://www.weather.com/weather/aler...areaid=WYZ020&office=KRIW&etn=0006&tid=692694


----------



## BPS#1

Local radio talent that was closer to right all winter than all the other "professionals" is saying "good chance of significant accumulation friday night".


----------



## bsuds

Severe Weather Alerts - Golden, CO
Winter Storm Warning
Winter Storm Warning in effect from Thursday, 12:00 PM MDT until Saturday, 6:00 AM MDT. Source: U.S. National Weather Service
...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM NOON THURSDAY TO 6 AM MDT
SATURDAY...

*Anyone know anybody in the golden area who can shovel with me in this storm. I slipped a disk in my back and have sciatica, any ideas will be appreciated. * Up to 3 feet of snow is crazy!!!

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN DENVER HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM
WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM NOON THURSDAY TO
6 AM MDT SATURDAY. THE WINTER STORM WATCH IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.

* TIMING...SNOW WILL GRADUALLY INCREASE THURSDAY AND IS EXPECTED
TO BECOME HEAVY AT TIMES THURSDAY NIGHT THROUGH FRIDAY EVENING.
THE SNOW WILL BEGIN TO DIMINISH LATE FRIDAY NIGHT.

* SNOW ACCUMULATIONS...1 TO 2 FEET WITH LOCALLY UP TO 3 FEET.

* WIND/VISIBILITY...EAST TO NORTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 20 MPH WITH
GUSTS TO 30 MPH. VISIBILITIES WILL DROP BELOW ONE QUARTER MILE
AT TIMES DUE TO HEAVY SNOW AND BLOWING S


----------



## BUFF

Back at you......:laughing:


.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT

A LATE SEASON STORM SYSTEM WILL MOVE INTO THE CENTRAL ROCKIES
TODAY. SCATTERED SNOW SHOWERS WILL PREVAIL OVER THE MOUNTAINS WITH
A FEW EMBEDDED THUNDERSTORMS. SNOW ACCUMULATIONS WILL GENERALLY
BE LESS THAN 3 INCHES. ACROSS THE LOWER ELEVATIONS...SCATTERED
SHOWERS AND ISOLATED THUNDERSTORMS WILL BE POSSIBLE THIS AFTERNOON
AND EVENING. A SEVERE THUNDERSTORM IS EVEN POSSIBLE OVER THE FAR
NORTHEAST CORNER OF COLORADO. GUSTY SOUTHERLY WINDS AHEAD OF THIS
SYSTEM WILL BRING LOW RELATIVE HUMIDITIES AND INCREASED FIRE
DANGER OVER THE PLAINS SOUTH OF INTERSTATE 70.

A STRONG COLD FRONT WILL MOVE DOWN THE FRONT RANGE WITH GUSTY
NORTH WINDS AND INCREASING SHOWER ACTIVITY EARLY THIS EVENING.
RAIN SHOWERS ON THE PLAINS WILL CHANGE OVER TO SNOW WITH SOME
LIGHT ACCUMULATIONS ON GRASSY AREAS BY THURSDAY MORNING.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...THURSDAY THROUGH TUESDAY

A SPRING STORM WILL AFFECT THE AREA THURSDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH
FRIDAY NIGHT. THIS SYSTEM WILL BRING THE THREAT OF WET HEAVY
SNOWFALL TO THE MOUNTAINS AND FOOTHILLS WITH ACCUMULATIONS OF 10 TO
20 INCHES POSSIBLE. AT LOWER ELEVATIONS THERE WILL BE A MIX OF
RAIN AND SNOW ALONG THE FRONT RANGE URBAN CORRIDOR WITH MOSTLY
RAIN ACROSS THE PLAINS. SOME AREAS ALONG THE FRONT RANGE COULD
SEE FROM 2 TO 4 INCHES OF WET SNOW WITH SLIGHTLY HIGHER AMOUNTS
CLOSER TO THE FOOTHILLS AND OVER THE PALMER DIVIDE.

THE STORM SYSTEM WILL BEGIN TO MOVE OUT OF THE AREA ON SATURDAY
HOWEVER THERE COULD STILL BE SOME LINGERING RAIN AND SNOW THROUGH
THE MORNING HOURS.


----------



## ByDesign

BUFF;1995334 said:


> Back at you......:laughing:
> 
> .DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT
> 
> A LATE SEASON STORM SYSTEM WILL MOVE INTO THE CENTRAL ROCKIES
> TODAY. SCATTERED SNOW SHOWERS WILL PREVAIL OVER THE MOUNTAINS WITH
> A FEW EMBEDDED THUNDERSTORMS. SNOW ACCUMULATIONS WILL GENERALLY
> BE LESS THAN 3 INCHES. ACROSS THE LOWER ELEVATIONS...SCATTERED
> SHOWERS AND ISOLATED THUNDERSTORMS WILL BE POSSIBLE THIS AFTERNOON
> AND EVENING. A SEVERE THUNDERSTORM IS EVEN POSSIBLE OVER THE FAR
> NORTHEAST CORNER OF COLORADO. GUSTY SOUTHERLY WINDS AHEAD OF THIS
> SYSTEM WILL BRING LOW RELATIVE HUMIDITIES AND INCREASED FIRE
> DANGER OVER THE PLAINS SOUTH OF INTERSTATE 70.
> 
> A STRONG COLD FRONT WILL MOVE DOWN THE FRONT RANGE WITH GUSTY
> NORTH WINDS AND INCREASING SHOWER ACTIVITY EARLY THIS EVENING.
> RAIN SHOWERS ON THE PLAINS WILL CHANGE OVER TO SNOW WITH SOME
> LIGHT ACCUMULATIONS ON GRASSY AREAS BY THURSDAY MORNING.
> 
> .DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...THURSDAY THROUGH TUESDAY
> 
> A SPRING STORM WILL AFFECT THE AREA THURSDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH
> FRIDAY NIGHT. THIS SYSTEM WILL BRING THE THREAT OF WET HEAVY
> SNOWFALL TO THE MOUNTAINS AND FOOTHILLS WITH ACCUMULATIONS OF 10 TO
> 20 INCHES POSSIBLE. AT LOWER ELEVATIONS THERE WILL BE A MIX OF
> RAIN AND SNOW ALONG THE FRONT RANGE URBAN CORRIDOR WITH MOSTLY
> RAIN ACROSS THE PLAINS. SOME AREAS ALONG THE FRONT RANGE COULD
> SEE FROM 2 TO 4 INCHES OF WET SNOW WITH SLIGHTLY HIGHER AMOUNTS
> CLOSER TO THE FOOTHILLS AND OVER THE PALMER DIVIDE.
> 
> THE STORM SYSTEM WILL BEGIN TO MOVE OUT OF THE AREA ON SATURDAY
> HOWEVER THERE COULD STILL BE SOME LINGERING RAIN AND SNOW THROUGH
> THE MORNING HOURS.


Hooking the shovel up?


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;1995451 said:


> Hooking the shovel up?


It's not on the agenda, mowing trailer is hooked up and plow is in my shop.:laughing:

Did start to snow around 6:30a but temp is 35* and don't expect much.
I did see Bozeman, Mt got 9" out of this storm and since this is suppose to hang around till early Saturday it's anyone's guess.


----------



## MK97

It tried snowing last night for 10 min. Rain has been coming down for the last couple hours, and continuing all day. 

Stupid weather screwed up my plans for the next two days, and some cleanup and mulch on the agenda. Not a big deal, just doing it beginning of the week, but figures it's on the day I had planned, lol.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1995512 said:


> It's not on the agenda, mowing trailer is hooked up and plow is in my shop.:laughing:
> 
> Did start to snow around 6:30a but temp is 35* and don't expect much.
> I did see Bozeman, Mt got 9" out of this storm and since this is suppose to hang around till early Saturday it's anyone's guess.


Been a bunch of closed roads west of Cheyenne and Laramie all night. Open now.

This morning they raised the snow line to 6500'. 
That puts Cheyenne a couple hundred feet below the snow line. 
Oh well, I'm happy for moisture.


----------



## MK97

It snowing here now, and pretty good. Wont be anything but this drives home my point when I had a customer ask me yesterday why I wasn't activating early.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;1995526 said:


> It snowing here now, and pretty good. Wont be anything but this drives home my point when I had a customer ask me yesterday why I wasn't activating early.


Yup, been having those too.

They are only looking at the day time highs, not the night time lows. 
Still in the 20s at night, even on the 60 and 70 degree days.


----------



## BUFF

Been getting waves of heavy snow with mongo sized flakes, got about 2-3" on the grass and roads are just wet.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1995538 said:


> Been getting waves of heavy snow with mongo sized flakes, got about 2-3" on the grass and roads are just wet.


For the snow line forecast above 6500' its starting to look like they might have gotten that wrong too.
Imagine that.

One of my commercials just told me its starting to look like needing to plow. Not yet but headed that way


----------



## BUFF

Only the grass and tress have snow sticking. Looks like I-80 west of Cheyenne is covered and it's still winter......


----------



## bsuds

Just rain in golden, but my home in evergreen is getting hammered. We have about 24 inches thus far, and it is coming down about 3 inches an hour.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

bsuds;1995681 said:


> Just rain in golden, but my home in evergreen is getting hammered. We have about 24 inches thus far, and it is coming down about 3 inches an hour.


Amazes me what you guys can get in the spring vs winter.

Like a few years back when Denver got hit with those 2 4-5' storms.


----------



## BUFF

I've been saying for decades, "Mother Nature is a Bi-Polar B!tch"......

Switched to rain about 11:30p last night, checked the rain gauge this more and got about 7/8" of moisture so far.

Snow line is about 500" feet above my place.

Yesterday I-80 between Cheyenne and Laramie was not the place to be, 
http://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/to...interstate-80-in-wyoming/ar-AAb85ob?ocid=iehp

About 10yrs ago there was a huge pile up similar to this but I think it was close to 100 vehicles and 12 <> deaths.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1995718 said:


> I've been saying for decades, "Mother Nature is a Bi-Polar B!tch"......
> 
> Switched to rain about 11:30p last night, checked the rain gauge this more and got about 7/8" of moisture so far.
> 
> Snow line is about 500" feet above my place.
> 
> Yesterday I-80 between Cheyenne and Laramie was not the place to be,
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/to...interstate-80-in-wyoming/ar-AAb85ob?ocid=iehp
> 
> About 10yrs ago there was a huge pile up similar to this but I think it was close to 100 vehicles and 12 <> deaths.


I think the deaths from that one were finally tally 4. 
But thats been a couple calendar pages back.

80 will not reopen until some time tomorrow. 
The snow is too heavy to break the road open with standard plow trucks. 
They are waiting on a blower to at least open the road first.

80 has been closed east into NE because there is no more parking here.

We certainly got some very badly needed moisture! We were over 1'' behind for the year. 
Now we're just over "normal".

Had this storm had its act together we'd have had a serious winter storm. 
As it was the temp was just a wee bit too warm.
It'd snow like crazy and accumulate a little.... stop and allow the ground heat to melt it. 
Rain a little..... snow like crazy for a few hrs then stop again and allow it to melt.

What did end up needing to be moved was like shoveling and plowing water.

Only a couple feet of elevation change made a huge difference in amount of snow too. 
This was north/west side of town. In town was like plowing dirty water


----------



## BUFF

Hey you finally got a push and I didn't......:laughing:

With this moisture **** is really going to green up and grow


----------



## BPS#1

Video. I just can't wrap my head around how dense you gotta be to not slow down for conditions.






This video shows very clearly why I got off the road when I was trucking if it started to get bad conditions. 
Not because I can't drive, but because all the other completely clueless idiots on the highways.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1995794 said:


> Hey you finally got a push and I didn't......:laughing:
> 
> With this moisture **** is really going to green up and grow


Overnight. Kid you not. When I came home from town this afternoon a lot of the snow at my lower elevation was already melted off. 
My yard was noticeably greener. (native grasses)


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Them truckers are some smart ones.

The idiot sitting in his vehicle made the truckers look like geniuses though. 

As bad as the 170 some that cracked up on 94 back in February over here.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1995795 said:


> Video. I just can't wrap my head around how dense you gotta be to not slow down for conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This video shows very clearly why I got off the road when I was trucking if it started to get bad conditions.
> Not because I can't drive, but because all the other completely clueless idiots on the highways.


I call that a @$$ pack festival......... I've seen some pretty wicked stuff on I80 over the years


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1995816 said:


> *I call that a @$$ pack festival*......... I've seen some pretty wicked stuff on I80 over the years


Yes indeed it was

Yeah, 80 has seen some bad ones. There will be more. 
This one will go down in history as one of the bigger ones.

Back around 99 or 2000 one of my lawn customer's youngest boy was killed when a truck hit his car in very dense fog.


----------



## BUFF

Parleys Canyon by Park City Utah is another place to be cautious in where in tightens up about half way down to the bottom. Summer or winter it doesn't matter it seems like every time I'm over that way there's remnants for a wreck.


----------



## BRL1

There was another bad pile up this morning..again caused by semi trucks this time a couple rucks caught fire and there were 2 fatalities.

Does any one here do hardscaping like concrete pavers, retaining walls or anything like that? i need some info on some jobs i need to go this summer. I have 2 full landscape jobs on bran new construction homes and one of them is wanting a patio made from pavers. This will also be the foundation for an outdoor kitchen i will have to build. Im looking for some sources i can learn from so i know the best ways to go about doing these jobs.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;1996425 said:


> There was another bad pile up this morning..again caused by semi trucks this time a couple rucks caught fire and there were 2 fatalities.
> 
> Does any one here do hardscaping like concrete pavers, retaining walls or anything like that? i need some info on some jobs i need to go this summer. I have 2 full landscape jobs on bran new construction homes and one of them is wanting a patio made from pavers. This will also be the foundation for an outdoor kitchen i will have to build. Im looking for some sources i can learn from so i know the best ways to go about doing these jobs.


Sub out the paver work and observe......... I've got a couple things I want to do at home and in the process of figuring out what needs to be done.


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;1996629 said:


> Sub out the paver work and observe......... I've got a couple things I want to do at home and in the process of figuring out what needs to be done.


There is no one here that I would sub that type of work out to. Most of the landscape company's here in town are a joke.


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;1996632 said:


> Most of the landscape company's here in town are a joke.


This is true.


----------



## BPS#1

Well boys, it looks like next winter I'll be plowing snow in Kalispell MT.

I finally got the contract I've been trying to buy for a Mission Foods route in Kalispell.
I'll get a check 52 weeks out of the year instead of 7 or 8 months.
And food is recession resistant. 

BRL1 is buying the biggest share of my client list and some of my equipment.

We'll be completing the move as soon as we can sell our house.
I got tired enough of the wind about a year ago that I was willing to move. MOVING SUCKS!!! in case any one wondered. 
And I want a boat, here good water is almost 3 hrs away one way. 
There good lakes are close at hand, no matter where a guy lives.


----------



## BPS#1

Matt also got a new cool toy. 
He can post the pics.

I was impressed to watch the demo.


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;1999379 said:


> Matt also got a new cool toy.
> He can post the pics.
> 
> I was impressed to watch the demo.


I will get some pics tomorrow or this weekend. You can drive it when we start lol it's pretty dang nice


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;1999376 said:


> Well boys, it looks like next winter I'll be plowing snow in Kalispell MT.
> 
> I finally got the contract I've been trying to buy for a Mission Foods route in Kalispell.
> I'll get a check 52 weeks out of the year instead of 7 or 8 months.
> And food is recession resistant.
> 
> BRL1 is buying the biggest share of my client list and some of my equipment.
> 
> We'll be completing the move as soon as we can sell our house.
> I got tired enough of the wind about a year ago that I was willing to move. MOVING SUCKS!!! in case any one wondered.
> And I want a boat, here good water is almost 3 hrs away one way.
> There good lakes are close at hand, no matter where a guy lives.


Hey we should get together before you head north.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;1999445 said:


> Hey we should get together before you head north.


I'm always down for food.


----------



## BRL1

Here are some pics of the new toys.


----------



## BPS#1

Should be a good year Matt or die trying


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;1999875 said:


> Should be a good year Matt or die trying


If I die it will be from the stress of employees.


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;1999901 said:


> If I die it will be from the stress of employees.


Last season has a lot to do with why we are where we are


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;1999903 said:


> Last season has a lot to do with why we are where we are


Yea we were planning on doing absolutely everything ourselves after last season. But hopefully paying the new guys a lot more will help. I wish I had another brother


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;1999952 said:


> Yea we were planning on doing absolutely everything ourselves after last season. But hopefully paying the new guys a lot more will help. I wish I had another brother


I know the feeling very well


----------



## BUFF

Going to be a wet week


----------



## BUFF

I'm looking for someone with a mini Ex to dig out around basement window well (about 5-5.5ft deep), reattach the window well to the foundation and back fill (fasteners rusted and busted). The area around the window well is gravel, access to the window well is very good however the gas meter is about 2ft from the window well. 
This is my folks house and the hope it to get it on the market in about a week or so, I'd like to get this done before it hits the listings.

Has anyone noticed animals are starting to pair up with all this rain we're getting.......:laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

We did this last year too. Except a lot colder.



> ...MAJOR WINTER STORM POSSIBLE SATURDAY NIGHT INTO SUNDAY...
> 
> CONFIDENCE IS GROWING ON THE RETURN OF WINTER WEATHER TO MUCH OF
> SOUTHEAST WYOMING AND POSSIBLY THE NEBRASKA PANHANDLE SATURDAY
> NIGHT THROUGH MOST OF SUNDAY. FORECAST GUIDANCE IS GENERALLY IN
> GOOD AGREEMENT THAT A STRONG PACIFIC LOW PRESSURE
> SYSTEM...CURRENTLY MOVING ONSHORE IN THE PACIFIC NORTHWEST...WILL
> MOVE INTO NORTHEASTERN COLORADO SATURDAY AFTERNOON. THIS LOW MAY
> INTERACT WITH ABUNDANT MOISTURE TO PRODUCE WIDESPREAD HEAVY SNOW.
> 
> WIDESPREAD MODERATE RAIN IS LIKELY SATURDAY AFTERNOON FOR AREAS
> ALONG AND EAST OF THE LARAMIE RANGE. AS THE UPPER LEVEL LOW MOVES
> INTO NORTHEAST COLORADO SATURDAY NIGHT AND SUNDAY...IT WILL DRAW
> MUCH COLDER TEMPERATURES SOUTH ACROSS SOUTHEAST WYOMING AND
> NEBRASKA PANHANDLE. SNOW LEVELS LOOK TO BE INITIALLY
> HIGH...AROUND 7500 TO 8000 FEET...BUT ARE FORECAST TO FALL TO 5500
> FEET EARLY SUNDAY MORNING. WINDS BEHIND THE ASSOCIATED COLD FRONT
> LOOK TO BE VERY STRONG AS WELL...WITH SUSTAINED NORTH TO NORTHEAST
> WINDS OF 25 TO 35 MPH AND GUSTS OF 40 TO 45 MPH POSSIBLE SATURDAY
> EVENING...PERSISTING INTO SUNDAY. THIS IS A VERY FAVORABLE PATTERN
> FOR WIDESPREAD HEAVY SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW FOR MUCH OF SOUTHEAST
> WYOMING AND NEBRASKA PANHANDLE. TRAVEL ACROSS AREA INTERSTATES
> COULD BE SIGNIFICANTLY IMPACTED SATURDAY NIGHT THROUGH MUCH OF
> SUNDAY.
> 
> THE LOW COULD TRACK FURTHER NORTH...WHICH WOULD MEAN THE HEAVIEST
> SNOW WOULD BE FURTHER NORTH. IF THIS HAPPENS...SOUTHEAST WYOMING
> AND NEBRASKA PANHANDLE WOULD STAY WARM AND WOULD MOST LIKELY SEE
> LIGHT RAIN. IF PLANNING TRAVEL FOR THE MOTHERS DAY WEEKEND ACROSS
> SOUTHEAST WYOMING AND WESTERN NEBRASKA...YOU WILL DEFINITELY WANT
> TO STAY TUNED TO LATER UPDATES AND STATEMENTS FROM THE NATIONAL
> WEATHER SERVICE ON THIS POSSIBLE DEVELOPING WINTER STORM SYSTEM.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;2000579 said:


> We did this last year too. Except a lot colder.


since it didn't snow on Easter this year it has to snow on Mothers Day...


----------



## SnoFarmer

........cbmr powcam


----------



## BUFF

Just have the moist version of that going on here on the Front Range


----------



## BPS#1

120" gets it mowed quick.

Matt is gonna miss me when I'm gone.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;2000712 said:


> 120" gets it mowed quick.
> 
> Matt is gonna miss me when I'm gone.


By the time it stops raining and dries up I'm going to need a swather and round baler......... I cut everything 3" tall before the rain started and starting to think I should have cut it shorter.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;2000713 said:


> By the time it stops raining and dries up I'm going to need a swather and round baler......... I cut everything 3" tall before the rain started and starting to think I should have cut it shorter.


Yup, we got over .6 last night and today alone.

Sounds like a couple more inches possible by the time the snow melts next week


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;2000714 said:


> Yup, we got over .6 last night and today alone.
> 
> Sounds like a couple more inches possible by the time the snow melts next week


I picked up another .4" today which has me around 2.5" since Sunday. Man oh man to ground is soft and muddy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2000716 said:


> I picked up another .4" today which has me around 2.5" since Sunday. Man oh man to ground is soft and muddy.


You sound like me.

Quit yer whining already.

PS isn't it a little early for monsoon season?


----------



## BPS#1

Mark Oomkes;2000717 said:


> You sound like me.
> 
> Quit yer whining already.
> 
> PS isn't it a little early for monsoon season?


Not here

In the late 90s I had a season where I barely worked all May.
It just never dried up. No joke when I could get in the yards it was nearly a foot tall. 
When the grass gets that high it takes even longer to dry out


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;2000712 said:


> 120" gets it mowed quick.
> 
> Matt is gonna miss me when I'm gone.


I am, I would hire you lol 
i think im gonna hook my plow


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2000717 said:


> You sound like me.
> 
> Quit yer whining already.
> 
> PS isn't it a little early for monsoon season?


Pfffttttt....... You have that upper Midwest accent thing going on with a touch of Dutchman.

I embrace the weather and adjust accordingly.......Thumbs Up

Our Monsoon moisture comes from Gulf of Mexico, it comes in fast and moves on quickly. This crap is coming from the west coast.



BPS#1;2000719 said:


> Not here
> 
> In the late 90s I had a season where I barely worked all May.
> It just never dried up. No joke when I could get in the yards it was nearly a foot tall.
> When the grass gets that high it takes even longer to dry out


It was May of '95, rained 20 days and we picked up 7.00" of rain which is about half of our annual rainfall. Had a bumper Barely crop and first cutting of hay, those that did get their corn in lost it and those that didn't had a late harvest.


----------



## BRL1

So I loaded 8 ton of **** today in a roll off and tried to lift or move it with my mini skid lol didn't budge. Here is a video


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2000723 said:


> I am, I would hire you lol
> i think im gonna hook my plow


You'd have to wear ear plugs all the time and would go broke buying him donuts.....
:whistling::whistling:


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;2000729 said:


> Pfffttttt....... You have that upper Midwest accent thing going on with a touch of Dutchman.
> 
> I embrace the weather and adjust accordingly.......Thumbs Up
> 
> Our Monsoon moisture comes from Gulf of Mexico, it comes in fast and moves on quickly. This crap is coming from the west coast.
> 
> It was May of '95, rained 20 days and we picked up 7.00" of rain which is about half of our annual rainfall. Had a bumper Barely crop and first cutting of hay, those that did get their corn in lost it and those that didn't had a late harvest.


I moved here towards the end of July that year.

I'm thinking 97 and/or 98 were pretty wet springs.


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;2000733 said:


> I moved here towards the end of July that year.
> 
> I'm thinking 97 and/or 98 were pretty wet springs.


I'm pretty young but the weather shire has changed a lot.


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;2000734 said:


> I'm pretty young but the weather shire has changed a lot.


Back then we used to get some real doozy blizzards.
Around 36 hrs of stay at home kind of blizzards. 
2 or 3 some winters.

Last year mothers day was a good blow but not like they used to be. 
Prior to that I believe was 09 for the last bad one.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2000731 said:


> So I loaded 8 ton of **** today in a roll off and tried to lift or move it with my mini skid lol didn't budge. Here is a video


Doing a little destructive product testing eh........



BRL1;2000734 said:


> I'm pretty young but the weather shire has changed a lot.


There was a time when we'd get several storms in a winter that would dump 20"+. When I lived at 7900' we'd get spring storms that would dump 30-40" in April/May. 
The last real blizzard we had dumped about 40" over 2 days and it was in March of '04



BPS#1;2000733 said:


> I moved here towards the end of July that year.
> 
> I'm thinking 97 and/or 98 were pretty wet springs.


Nope May '95 was the rainy year with no snow, '96-'97 it was snow.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;2000739 said:


> Doing a little destructive product testing eh........
> 
> There was a time when we'd get several storms in a winter that would dump 20"+. When I lived at 7900' we'd get spring storms that would dump 30-40" in April/May.
> The last real blizzard we had dumped about 40" over 2 days and it was in March of '04
> 
> Nope May '95 was the rainy year with no snow, '96-'97 it was snow.


There was one year most of the month of May it was rain. 98 to 00
Some where in there, I never saw before or since so many hundreds of acres of prairie flowers blooming


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;2000741 said:


> There was one year most of the month of May it was rain. 98 to 00
> Some where in there, I never saw before or since so many hundreds of acres of prairie flowers blooming


Here...... play with this,
http://weather-warehouse.com/WeatherHistory/PastWeatherData_CheyenneMuniArpt_Cheyenne_WY_May.html


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;2000744 said:


> Here...... play with this,
> http://weather-warehouse.com/WeatherHistory/PastWeatherData_CheyenneMuniArpt_Cheyenne_WY_May.html


I wasn't here yet in May of 95 so can't comment to that.

I know the "official" numbers are often out of touch with reality.

Example we'll have a thunderstorm roll thru. Rain like its never gonna rain again for 20 mins.
They'll say we got 2 tenths out of the deal and yet all the street gutters are clear full, have been for 10 minutes
And all the retention ponds around town will be full. 
Sure thing, 2 tenths

They seem to measure the actual about the same way they predict snow accumulation


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;2000764 said:


> I wasn't here yet in May of 95 so can't comment to that.
> 
> I know the "official" numbers are often out of touch with reality.
> 
> Example we'll have a thunderstorm roll thru. Rain like its never gonna rain again for 20 mins.
> They'll say we got 2 tenths out of the deal and yet all the street gutters are clear full, have been for 10 minutes
> And all the retention ponds around town will be full.
> Sure thing, 2 tenths
> 
> They seem to measure the actual about the same way they predict snow accumulation


So loosely translated........ It's like saying you're 5'8" tall:laughing:

By yeah I know what your saying. The only reason why I know May of '95 was a wet one is because it's the same year I got married and it was a hot topic amongst the guys.


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;2000768 said:


> So loosely translated........ It's like saying you're 5'8" tall:laughing:
> 
> By yeah I know what your saying. The only reason why I know May of '95 was a wet one is because it's the same year I got married and it was a hot topic amongst the guys.


Haha I get it


----------



## BUFF

Since Sunday I've dumped 5.8" of rain water out of my rain gauge, enough is enough already.......By this time this crap moves out I bet it'll be close to 7". Yesterday it stopped raining for about 6hrs and I was able to get out to mow for a couple hours till it started up again.
Forecast has snow coming in Saturday night that should stop the moisture, seems like anytime the "S" word is in the forecast we have clear sky's.:laughing:


----------



## MK97

It stopped raining for about 2 hours today, been coming down pretty good since. Next week is going to be fun playing catch up on everything.

Weather has screwed up my plans for some trail riding tomorrow.


----------



## BPS#1

Saturated good up here.

I hooked my plow up between storms. 
It's summer pasture can get rutted up if its too wet. Don't need any of that.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;2000768 said:


> So loosely translated........ It's like saying you're 5'8" tall:laughing:
> 
> By yeah I know what your saying. The only reason why I know May of '95 was a wet one is because it's the same year I got married and it was a hot topic amongst the guys.


Chinese calendar say summer of the wet stick?

:laughing:


----------



## AugustArborists

Like BPS, I think I'm gonna hook my plow back on. Cold rain since yesterday, winter storm warning out from noon today 'till noon tomorrow, 5-10" on the way. 
http://www.weather.com/weather/aler...areaid=WYZ020&office=KRIW&etn=0007&tid=480866


----------



## BUFF

Have Flash Flood / Flood warning's for the Front Range, predicting another 1.4" of rain today and 2-4" of snow tonight, with higher amounts (8-16") in the foothills above 7k' and high county.


I don't see the snow sticking on pavement and don't plan on hooking up.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;2001186 said:


> Have Flash Flood / Flood warning's for the Front Range, predicting another 1.4" of rain today and 2-4" of snow tonight, with higher amounts (8-16") in the foothills above 7k' and high county.
> 
> I don't see the snow sticking on pavement and don't plan on hooking up.


Weather channel says an inch

NWS says 6 to 10 above 4500'

Who will win?


----------



## MK97

They're saying 6-10". WU says 1-3". Just wow. I'll hook on if it looks like I need to tonight, but wont be fun doing doing it.


----------



## bsuds

Very heavy wet snow falling in Evergreen now. There are flooding concerns as cub creek is now flowing over the road going into the neighborhood.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;2001234 said:


> They're saying 6-10". WU says 1-3". Just wow. I'll hook on if it looks like I need to tonight, but wont be fun doing doing it.


After dinner I decided to un hook my mowing trailer and pull ****** in the shop to hook up, hope that's enough to make the snow go away......



bsuds;2001236 said:


> Very heavy wet snow falling in Evergreen now. There are flooding concerns as cub creek is now flowing over the road going into the neighborhood.


Switched from a mix to all snow, got 31* and with wind chill it's about 20*. Snow is coming in at about a 20degree angle, it's cold enough we might actually have to plow in the am.


----------



## MK97

Was 6-10", then 5-8 at 1800, 3-5 at 1930, and now 1-3 at 2100. NOAA is hopeful at 5-9 right now. It's falling here, but only on the roof of the truck, not on the grass or concrete.


----------



## BPS#1

Its got a lot of work to do to be any where near plowable.


----------



## MK97

Agreed, it's falling pretty light here.


----------



## BPS#1

Last night was an impressive waste of sleeping time getting up to check the weather

Buff what did you guys get?


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;2001286 said:


> Last night was an impressive waste of sleeping time getting up to check the weather
> 
> Buff what did you guys get?


Maybe 1-2" on the grass and it's melting off quick.
Got **** for sleep last night too, as much as I enjoy snow work the getting up every 2 hrs to check weather sucks. It reminds me of calving season and having to check heifers.


----------



## BPS#1

Southeast Wyoming...

Torrington 29 N.....17.5 inches.
Buford 4 SSE.....9.2 inches.
Douglas 6 S.....9 inches.
Old Fort Laramie.....9 inches.
Wheatland Area.....5-9 inches.
Guernsey Area.....6-8 inches.
Douglas 4 WSW.....7 inches.
Manville 13 SSW.....6 inches.
Elk Mountain.....5 inches.
Cheyenne.....3-5 inches.
Laramie.....3-4 inches.
Medicine Bow.....3 inches.
Centennial.....1 inch.





Nebraska Panhandle...

Chadron 12 S.....18 inches.
Chadron.....14-15 inches.
Gering.....10 inches.
Bushnell 15 S.....7.6 inches.
Alliance 7 NW.....7.5 inches.
Hemingford.....7 inches.
Broadwater 10 SSE.....7 inches.
Scottsbluff.....4-6 inches.
Lodgepole.....3 inches.


----------



## AugustArborists

Just got back from plowing a church at the base of our mountain, 6.5" of wet heavy mush. All in all, it was fun, plus, I picked up a tree job from one of the early arriving parishioners.


----------



## MK97

At least someone got something out of a sleepless night.


----------



## BRL1

Weather retards say more snow possible today. If any it won't stick up here with how wet the roads are. I should have just slept all night and not worried about it.


----------



## BPS#1

They billed this weekend's storm as possibly the worst all season.

Once again...............................


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BPS#1;2001335 said:


> They billed this weekend's storm as possibly the worst all season.
> 
> Once again...............................


Just think of how much money you could have made if they had been right every time.


----------



## BPS#1

mark oomkes;2001381 said:


> just think of how much money you could have made if they had been right every time.


You ARE NOT helping!


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2001381 said:


> Just think of how much money you could have made if they had been right every time.


We'd never here the end of how much work vs pay, lack of sleep along general pissing and moaning......... I'll take the cheap shots at the weather people anytime over that crap......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2001385 said:


> We'd never here the end of how much work vs pay, lack of sleep along general pissing and moaning......... I'll take the cheap shots at the weather people anytime over that crap......


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## ByDesign

I was able to hit 4 accounts...one having about 6" on the pavement. The others had 2-4...nice last run of the season.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;2001385 said:


> We'd never here the end of how much work vs pay, lack of sleep along general pissing and moaning......... I'll take the cheap shots at the weather people anytime over that crap......


Seems to be a lot of general pissing and moaning going on any way. 
Rain, sun, green grass, brown grass, snow, no snow, warm, cold or too hot.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;2001441 said:


> Seems to be a lot of general pissing and moaning going on any way.
> Rain, sun, green grass, brown grass, snow, no snow, warm, cold or too hot.


you forgot wind......geez get with it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2001465 said:


> you forgot wind......geez get with it.


Nice and windy today. Just perfect after all the rain. Thumbs Up

Although we can't get any spraying done.


----------



## BUFF

Man oh man is the ground wet and grass easy to tear up if you're a little quick when turning the ZT around.


----------



## BPS#1

On Dave's favorite subject...........inches



> If you think it's been wetter than normal in Cheyenne, you're correct. Here are some numbers to ponder:
> 
> Precipitation since Jan 1: 7.47" (4.38" above normal)
> Last year to date: 2.12"
> Average precipitation through May 11: 4.38"
> Precipitation since May 1: 3.88" (3.13" above normal)
> Last year month to date: 6.09"
> 
> Snowfall this month: 4.4" (3.0" above normal)
> Last year month to date: 11.4"
> Average snowfall through May 11: 59.4"
> Since Jul 1 2014: 54.5" (4.9" below normal)
> Last year to date: 90.1"
> 
> May 9: 1.56" precipitation set record (previous record 0.75" in 1933)
> 
> Wettest May on record: 6.66" in 1904
> 
> More wet weather is in the forecast for Cheyenne and southeast Wyoming later this week and weekend, with perhaps another half inch to inch and a half of precipitation possible.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;2001564 said:


> On Dave's favorite subject...........inches


I've got plenty of inches unlike those that are inch challenged.........:waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2001566 said:


> I've got plenty of inches unlike those that are inch challenged.........:waving:


Knew that was coming.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;2001566 said:


> I've got plenty of inches unlike those that are inch challenged.........:waving:


I've got enough to keep me happy and at the end of the day thats what counts.

You can go do unpleasant things to and with yourself. :laughing: 
Since this is a family forum I'll leave your active imagination to fill in the blanks. :laughing:
I've probably told you in person what to do, but if you forget send me a text, I'll be happy to break it down for ya


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;2001581 said:


> I've got enough to keep me happy and at the end of the day thats what counts.
> 
> You can go do unpleasant things to and with yourself. :laughing:
> Since this is a family forum I'll leave your active imagination to fill in the blanks. :laughing:
> I've probably told you in person what to do, but if you forget send me a text, I'll be happy to break it down for ya


Well now that you have that out of your system.......... Any more news/updates about Montana?


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;2001583 said:


> Well now that you have that out of your system.......... Any more news/updates about Montana?


You wanna buy a house? 
That's what we're waiting on


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;2001585 said:


> You wanna buy a house?
> That's what we're waiting on


My folks asked me the same thing when they decided to move to Florida since I don't want to sign up for a $975K bank note I declined.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;2001596 said:


> My folks asked me the same thing when they decided to move to Florida since I don't want to sign up for a $975K bank note I declined.


Mine is a fraction of that. You could be a slum lord


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2001596 said:


> My folks asked me the same thing when they decided to move to Florida since I don't want to sign up for a $975K bank note I declined.


Pocket change.

Unfortunately I don't have any pockets.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2001609 said:


> Pocket change.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have any pockets.


Decided to follow the path of Bruce Jenner and wearing a skirt these days......:whistling:
BTW This is why Closets have doors.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;2001620 said:


> Decided to follow the path of Bruce Jenner and wearing a skirt these days......:whistling:
> BTW This is why Closets have doors.


LMAO

Buuuuurn


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2001620 said:


> Decided to follow the path of Bruce Jenner and wearing a skirt these days......:whistling:
> BTW This is why Closets have doors.


It could be debated that Bruce Jenner now has a pocket that he wasn't born with..........................:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Checkmate


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2001681 said:


> It could be debated that Bruce Jenner now has a pocket that he wasn't born with..........................:laughing::laughing:
> 
> Checkmate


Bravo....... Nicely playedThumbs Up
But why did it take sooooo long for the comeback, are we getting a little old and slow?:waving:


----------



## BUFF

Enough with the friggin rain already.... 10day forecast is showing 3days with less than a 50% chance of rain.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2001739 said:


> Enough with the friggin rain already.... 10day forecast is showing 3days with less than a 50% chance of rain.


You sound kinda grumpy, you getting old?


----------



## BUFF

It's called cabin fever, I don't do well in confined spaces.......
BTW I have a theory that goes like this, you're as old as the last women you had physical relations with. My wife is 39.........almost old enough to trade in for a couple 20yr olds.Thumbs Up


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;2001803 said:


> It's called cabin fever, I don't do well in confined spaces.......
> BTW I have a theory that goes like this, you're as old as the last women you had physical relations with. My wife is 39.........almost old enough to trade in for a couple 20yr olds.Thumbs Up


Let us know how that goes. 
The "in" thing to do today is trade the geezers in on a young stud and achieve cougar status.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BPS#1;2001824 said:


> Let us know how that goes.
> The "in" thing to do today is trade the geezers in on a young stud and achieve cougar status.


Probably more likely. Lol


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;2001824 said:


> Let us know how that goes.
> The "in" thing to do today is trade the geezers in on a young stud and achieve cougar status.


Well you may be on to something......... I don't think she'd be that kind to me..... Lol
She's the more mature out of the two of us so she's already a cougar in that sense.

In the event she does decide to trade me in maybe I'd hook up with her mom, my MIL is only 6 yrs older than me. Lol


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;2001834 said:


> Well you may be on to something.........
> She's the more mature out of the two of us


:laughing:

Extraordinary moment of truth for you? :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;2001841 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Extraordinary moment of truth for you? :laughing: :laughing:


Don't know why that would be sooo funny, simple things for simple minds


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Using BUFF'S math, his wife could trade him in for 3 20 year olds. Roughly


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2001860 said:


> Using BUFF'S math, his wife could trade him in for 3 20 year olds. Roughly


And they still wouldn't add up to or amount to 1 BUFF........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2001866 said:


> And they still wouldn't add up to or amount to 1 BUFF........


There are several ways I could go with this.......


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2001919 said:


> There are several ways I could go with this.......


I'm sure you could........

Had a couple showers roll through which is really starting to piss me off, I've had enough of the rain and the frequency we're getting it the mud is pissing me off too.


----------



## coloradopushr

BPS#1;2001564 said:


> On Dave's favorite subject...........inches


Did you guys plow snow in that last batch of snow we got last weekend?


----------



## BUFF

coloradopushr;2001937 said:


> Did you guys plow snow in that last batch of snow we got last weekend?


I just watched it melt as it hit the pavement/concrete.


----------



## BPS#1

coloradopushr;2001937 said:


> Did you guys plow snow in that last batch of snow we got last weekend?


Plow was on, a few bucks were made. 
Covered gas money and lunch money for the day.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Stupid rain.................lol

Wet morning again.


----------



## BPS#1

Mark Oomkes;2001957 said:


> Stupid rain.................lol
> 
> Wet morning again.


I was putting my boots on to roll out.

Fog rolled in and visibility is maybe 200' now.

I know we will need every drop of moisture before the summer is out but still...... I need the income.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;2001965 said:


> I was putting my boots on to roll out.
> 
> Fog rolled in and visibility is maybe 200' now.
> 
> I know we will need every drop of moisture before the summer is out but still...... I need the income.


Fog...... put down the bong Spicoli...... you'll see the sun once the smoke clears.

It's sunny for now, clouds are hovering over the mtn's and it's suppose to rain late morning/earlier afternoon then clear out.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;2001973 said:


> Fog...... put down the bong Spicoli...... you'll see the sun once the smoke clears.
> 
> It's sunny for now, clouds are hovering over the mtn's and it's suppose to rain late morning/earlier afternoon then clear out.


Put down the bong, you too.

Forecast isn't for much improvement. 
Good chance of severe weather today. Large hail being the primary problem.


----------



## BUFF

With only being able to mow between showers/rain and having to double cut everything catching up is a long process. Stupid fertilizer is working too good. 
At the rate we're getting moisture it'll be close to June before irrigation will be needed.

The 1st cutting hat crop should be great along with the barely crop but it'll be awhile before corn can be planted.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;2001987 said:


> With only being able to mow between showers/rain and having to double cut everything catching up is a long process. Stupid fertilizer is working too good.
> At the rate we're getting moisture it'll be close to June before irrigation will be needed.
> 
> The 1st cutting hat crop should be great along with the barely crop but it'll be awhile before corn can be planted.


Don't fert until after the spring growth rush. It sure does not need any help.

Works for me


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;2002001 said:


> Don't fert until after the spring growth rush. It sure does not need any help.
> 
> Works for me


Folks like to see perky green grass, they're paying for it...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Once again I'm considering a hay mower, rake and baler. 

Perfect cool season grass growing weather of late.


----------



## BUFF

Putting up hay back you way has to suck with the amount of rain you guys get. Typically 3days after being mowed it can be baled, in some cases you need to bale while the dew is still on to get a good tight bale.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hmmm, it appears to be raining in Colorado land yet again.................

PS If it makes you feel any better, we have a 0% chance of rain, and it's raining.


----------



## BUFF

Yep another week of Rain / Mud and same for SE Wyo. Was hoping to get up north to shoot P-Dogs this coming Sunday/Monday but weather put that idea in the Ch!tter. 
Felt like it could snow this morning, had 38* rain with wind from the north.
The way May is tracking we may have a repeat of May 1995.


----------



## BUFF

Holy crap Batman........
Wife and daughter went to Freshman orientation at UW, the boy went to Wyo with grandmother to the ranch shoot P-Dogs ( lil Ch!t) so I go into town to have a couple pints with friends. While it town all hell brakes loose, thunderstorm rolls, torrent rain, hail, etc... Wife text me asking if it saw a twister the supposedly touch down close to home and golf/base ball sized hail. I start to wonder WTF is going on. I head home, the river south of me is flowing over the road and Sherriff is blocking the road, head south to a county road, head east to the next N/S county road, head north to find tin from roofs (barn or sheds) twisted in the ditch/roadside, power line pole snapped off with wires tangling, more Sherriff's, Fire trucks, News vans stretched out about a mile. couldn't see more than a 100yds so don't know what the extent of damage is. I turn on my road and barrow ditches are full, water running done the road. Get home, got hail but only grape size, trees weren't stripped of leaves and got 3" of rain. This all took place in just under 2hrs. Still raining, got thunder and a light show going on, having a beer. eating leftover smoked brisket and watching the show..... Hell yeah!!!!! 
http://www.dailycamera.com/weather/c...watch-until-10
http://www.9news.com/story/weather/2...sday/28401325/

__________________


----------



## MK97

It briefly rolled in through here, then saw things are crazy in your area. Maybe it's an attempt to cleanse Boulder of it's liberal population.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2004728 said:


> Holy crap Batman........
> Wife and daughter went to Freshman orientation at UW, the boy went to Wyo with grandmother to the ranch shoot P-Dogs ( lil Ch!t) so I go into town to have a couple pints with friends. While it town all hell brakes loose, thunderstorm rolls, torrent rain, hail, etc... Wife text me asking if it saw a twister the supposedly touch down close to home and golf/base ball sized hail. I start to wonder WTF is going on. I head home, the river south of me is flowing over the road and Sherriff is blocking the road, head south to a county road, head east to the next N/S county road, head north to find tin from roofs (barn or sheds) twisted in the ditch/roadside, power line pole snapped off with wires tangling, more Sherriff's, Fire trucks, News vans stretched out about a mile. couldn't see more than a 100yds so don't know what the extent of damage is. I turn on my road and barrow ditches are full, water running done the road. Get home, got hail but only grape size, trees weren't stripped of leaves and got 3" of rain. This all took place in just under 2hrs. Still raining, got thunder and a light show going on, having a beer. eating leftover smoked brisket and watching the show..... Hell yeah!!!!!
> http://www.dailycamera.com/weather/c...watch-until-10
> http://www.9news.com/story/weather/2...sday/28401325/
> 
> __________________


That's an awful lot of complaining. :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2004739 said:


> That's an awful lot of complaining. :laughing:


Yeah I was pissed the boy went to Wyo.......

Pics of the carnage

http://www.9news.com/story/weather/...-and-video-northern-colorado-storms/28513111/

http://www.9news.com/picture-galler...ys-tornado-damage-along-storms-path/28518261/


----------



## BUFF

Check out the hail that hit Denver
http://www.9news.com/picture-galler...neighborhood-into-winter-wonderland/28527615/


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Were becoming neighbors of sorts...,.

we're expanding into Denver.


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;2004776 said:


> Were becoming neighbors of sorts...,.
> 
> we're expanding into Denver.


Cool, any chance of you heading out more often or even transferring?


----------



## BPS#1

My uncle's county road got washed out again. Like 2013


----------



## BUFF

Seemed like anything "low" was flooded or washed out, it's pretty gnarly.....


----------



## BPS#1

We're under a flash flood warming till midnight

Light rain so far. Not enough to run off, enough to shut down mowing


----------



## BUFF

Had a turd floater blow through around 10:30-11:30, got another 1" and looks like more is on its way.


----------



## BUFF

More pics of canage.
http://media.reporterherald.com/2015/06/05/photos-tornado-caused-damage-near-bethoud-and-longmont/#1


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I've heard of gully washers but never a turd floater.

Must be a western thing..............


----------



## BPS#1

Mark Oomkes;2004827 said:


> I've heard of gully washers but never a turd floater.
> 
> Must be a western thing..............


Humidity in the east don't get low enough to dry out the patties.
Thats why, they don't float in a down pour


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2004827 said:


> I've heard of gully washers but never a turd floater.
> 
> Must be a western thing..............


 And you're jealous......



BPS#1;2004829 said:


> Humidity in the east don't get low enough to dry out the patties.
> Thats why, they don't float in a down pour


Patties are get for starting camp fires too, ones with corn in them are a treasured prize when the corn pops....Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Just caught the evening news....wow


----------



## BPS#1

In other news our house is under contract. Closing is just over 30 days away.
So much to do, so little time to do it.

Selling my XT5 aerator if any one is interested.

http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/for/5085792777.html


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;2004858 said:


> Just caught the evening news....wow


I didn't...

?


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;2007132 said:


> In other news our house is under contract. Closing is just over 30 days away.
> So much to do, so little time to do it.
> 
> Selling my XT5 aerator if any one is interested.
> 
> http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/for/5085792777.html


Well stretch good for you guys........ I guess I should take you out for lunch before you head north.

When you sober up and realize $2k is too much I'll give $500.00 for it..........


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;2007210 said:


> Well stretch good for you guys........ I guess I should take you out for lunch before you head north.
> 
> When you sober up and realize $2k is too much I'll give $500.00 for it..........


For $500 I'll keep it
That's way too low


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;2007211 said:


> For $500 I'll keep it
> That's way too low


I'll through in a couple gallons of fuel and a going away card.Thumbs Up


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;2007212 said:


> I'll through in a couple gallons of fuel and a going away card.Thumbs Up


Keep going. That Visa gift card should be able to hold a few pennies

Look em up. $3700 new. We've got a ways to go yet. This one is still in great shape.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Hey everyone. I hope your all having a good summer!


----------



## MK97

Summer is decent, debating on selling my second plow truck. The company we have both plowed for owes me a few grand for some summer work and playing games, so looks like I'll be sending the bill collectors and possibly court after them. 

Kind of has me annoyed and considering just running my truck, and not deal with helpers or anything. How's dirt work life?


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;2012499 said:


> Hey everyone. I hope your all having a good summer!


Summer sucks and blows........



MK97;2012501 said:


> Summer is decent, debating on selling my second plow truck. The company we have both plowed for owes me a few grand for some summer work and playing games, so looks like I'll be sending the bill collectors and possibly court after them.
> 
> Kind of has me annoyed and considering just running my truck, and not deal with helpers or anything. How's dirt work life?


People suck and ones that owe you money suck more........


----------



## MK97

BUFF;2012504 said:


> People suck and ones that owe you money suck more........


Yeah they do, especially when they need you to respond to an issue, but the checks been in the mail for 6 weeks. This is why I keep all text,emails and record calls.

On a side note, I am in the initial steps of my FFL. Figured selling guns is a good way to stay entertained this winter....and all year. So if you guys need anything give me a shout in a couple months or so. It is a government run process after all, could be a month or 10 years, lol. Aiming to be all legit and ready by October.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;2012505 said:


> Yeah they do, especially when they need you to respond to an issue, but the checks been in the mail for 6 weeks. This is why I keep all text,emails and record calls.
> 
> On a side note, I am in the initial steps of my FFL. Figured selling guns is a good way to stay entertained this winter....and all year. So if you guys need anything give me a shout in a couple months or so. It is a government run process after all, could be a month or 10 years, lol. Aiming to be all legit and ready by October.


I've thought about getting a FFL a few times and it always comes back to dealing with the paperwork/filing's involved. Plus I'd have to have a walk in 20"X30" safe.....


----------



## MK97

BUFF;2012507 said:


> I've thought about getting a FFL a few times and it always comes back to dealing with the paperwork/filing's involved. Plus I'd have to have a walk in 20"X30" safe.....


The paperwork and everything isn't a big deal since I put that borderline OCD to work. I hear you on the safe though, I can see one that size being required for my own inventory eventually.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;2012504 said:


> Summer sucks and blows........
> 
> People suck and ones that owe you money suck more........


I'm still trying to collect on work done last Oct.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;2012523 said:


> I'm still trying to collect on work done last Oct.


You guys need a evil twin to do collections for you.Thumbs Up


----------



## MK97

BUFF;2012560 said:


> You guys need a evil twin to do collections for you.Thumbs Up


Ha, I wish it were legal to shake them by their ankles. Or bring back debtor jails, you might be inclined to pay up if it meant sitting in a cell.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2012504 said:


> Summer sucks and blows........


And all the people said AMEN!


----------



## BUFF

MK97;2012571 said:


> Ha, I wish it were legal to shake them by their ankles. Or bring back debtor jails, you might be inclined to pay up if it meant sitting in a cell.


 The laws have changed...... huh.



Mark Oomkes;2012579 said:


> And all the people said AMEN!


Be careful with the "AMEN" it's more than likely not politically correct.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2012589 said:


> Be careful with the "AMEN" it's more than likely not politically correct.


No politically correct penguins here.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2012612 said:


> No politically correct penguins here.


Oh you mean this guy.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That's the one!


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2012617 said:


> That's the one!


I'm counting on Leopard Seals or Orca's to dispose of that issue.


----------



## bsuds

MK97;2012505 said:


> Yeah they do, especially when they need you to respond to an issue, but the checks been in the mail for 6 weeks. This is why I keep all text,emails and record calls.
> 
> On a side note, I am in the initial steps of my FFL. Figured selling guns is a good way to stay entertained this winter....and all year. So if you guys need anything give me a shout in a couple months or so. It is a government run process after all, could be a month or 10 years, lol. Aiming to be all legit and ready by October.


Are the Feds allowing you to run the FFL out of your home, or are you in the process of securing a store front to run your operation. I too have often thought about running an FFL but have not pursued it any more than a thought.


----------



## BRL1

*Hello*

Hey guys! its been a while sense ive been on plowsite and we have been extremely busy this summer. I havent had a weekend off yet lol

How is everyones summer been so far?

We decided to build a house and hopefully this winter start on our own shop if everything goes according to plan. But im having a real hard time deciding what i should do for my own landscaping... specifically the back yard. We are going to have a 10x30 patio with a amisone south fork retaining wall surrounding it to account for some of the elevation decline. In the pictures i will attach you will notice there is still a good amount of fill dirt and top soil that i will use to bring the grade up to the house.

Im really torn on what to do back here lol i want at least 6k sqft or more of turf in the back yard but thats as far as i have gotten.

If you guys have any suggestions that would be great, and pictures are appreciated as well.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2015818 said:


> Hey guys! its been a while sense ive been on plowsite and we have been extremely busy this summer. I havent had a weekend off yet lol
> 
> How is everyones summer been so far?
> 
> We decided to build a house and hopefully this winter start on our own shop if everything goes according to plan. But im having a real hard time deciding what i should do for my own landscaping... specifically the back yard. We are going to have a 10x30 patio with a amisone south fork retaining wall surrounding it to account for some of the elevation decline. In the pictures i will attach you will notice there is still a good amount of fill dirt and top soil that i will use to bring the grade up to the house.
> 
> Im really torn on what to do back here lol i want at least 6k sqft or more of turf in the back yard but thats as far as i have gotten.
> 
> If you guys have any suggestions that would be great, and pictures are appreciated as well.


You need a shelter belt, cedars and spruces.
I'm not building my next place for 7 yrs and next spring trees and shelter belt belt go in using a solar powered well.


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;2015831 said:


> You need a shelter belt, cedars and spruces.
> I'm not building my next place for 7 yrs and next spring trees and shelter belt belt go in using a solar powered well.


I'm planning on doing 20 in the spring and 20 more when I can.

The shop will be on the windward side as well so that will help


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;2015849 said:


> I'm planning on doing 20 in the spring and 20 more when I can.
> 
> The shop will be on the windward side as well so that will help


Where's your new place located? 
Looks good btw.


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;2015892 said:


> Where's your new place located?
> Looks good btw.


Off highway 30 about 1/4 mile past the archer exit


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;2015898 said:


> Off highway 30 about 1/4 mile past the archer exit


Thats where I thought it looked like you were. 
Thats a nice distance from town, but not too far.


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;2015912 said:


> Thats where I thought it looked like you were.
> Thats a nice distance from town, but not too far.


Yep only 6 min from highway 30 and Pershing.


----------



## BRL1

*Enclosed trailer set up*

So i have been kicking around the idea of an enclosed trailer for a while now, mainly so i dont have to keep running back to the shop for tools supplys or sprinkler parts and i can have everything i need in one place. Well so happens i got one for free! It took a hell of alot of elbow grease and long nights after work but now it is ready just in the nick of time for another install tomorrow morning.

We had to put new bearings and breaks on along with new tires, get all the old lettering off and adhesive, re paint, re inforce the floor, new vent cap and install our set up inside the thing.

i will have all my tools and parts i need for every day fixes and get minior repairs done asap and not have to schedule stuff to be done later.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2018237 said:


> So i have been kicking around the idea of an enclosed trailer for a while now, mainly so i dont have to keep running back to the shop for tools supplys or sprinkler parts and i can have everything i need in one place. Well so happens i got one for free! It took a hell of alot of elbow grease and long nights after work but now it is ready just in the nick of time for another install tomorrow morning.
> 
> We had to put new bearings and breaks on along with new tires, get all the old lettering off and adhesive, re paint, re inforce the floor, new vent cap and install our set up inside the thing.
> 
> i will have all my tools and parts i need for every day fixes and get minior repairs done asap and not have to schedule stuff to be done later.


Nicely done.Thumbs Up


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;2018271 said:


> Nicely done.Thumbs Up


I'm surprised how good it turned out. The trailer was in pretty rough condition when we got it.


----------



## BPS#1

Nice set up for convenience!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BRL1;2018237 said:


> So i have been kicking around the idea of an enclosed trailer for a while now, mainly so i dont have to keep running back to the shop for tools supplys or sprinkler parts and i can have everything i need in one place. Well so happens i got one for free! It took a hell of alot of elbow grease and long nights after work but now it is ready just in the nick of time for another install tomorrow morning.
> 
> We had to put new bearings and breaks on along with new tires, get all the old lettering off and adhesive, re paint, re inforce the floor, new vent cap and install our set up inside the thing.
> 
> i will have all my tools and parts i need for every day fixes and get minior repairs done asap and not have to schedule stuff to be done later.


Looks good, but if you had a Ram you wouldn't need a trailer to haul tools and spare parts to keep it running. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BRL1

Mark Oomkes;2018327 said:


> Looks good, but if you had a Ram you wouldn't need a trailer to haul tools and spare parts to keep it running. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Haha I've had a 2015 doodler cummins for most of the summer as a rental. My personal truck got hit by a drunk driver. I did not enjoy the thing.


----------



## BUFF

Was on Trail Ridge Rd yesterday afternoon, it was 31* and there was flurries falling.Thumbs Up


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;2019505 said:


> Was on Trail Ridge Rd yesterday afternoon, it was 31* and there was flurries falling.Thumbs Up


I'm getting excited!


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2019668 said:


> I'm getting excited!


Just keep it in your pants.


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;2019825 said:


> Just keep it in your pants.


I'm tryin. Gettin wings ordered for my vxt on Monday.


----------



## BUFF

You're going to absolutely love them, they take about an hour to put on.

Had a nice cool blast about midday went from 85* down to about 72* in an hour. 
Are you hazy from the smoke blowing in too?


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;2020166 said:


> You're going to absolutely love them, they take about an hour to put on.
> 
> Had a nice cool blast about midday went from 85* down to about 72* in an hour.
> Are you hazy from the smoke blowing in too?


Yes we are very hazy up here. Viability down to less than 2 miles at times. I thought it was just you Colorado people blazin up down there lol. 
The wings will do for now. I have added a lot of bigger accounts that are going to require me to get in and out sooner and make the route more productive. If I'm still too slow with the wings I will be adding a 16' ebling but my problem with that is figuring out the spreader situation with that.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2020175 said:


> Yes we are very hazy up here. Viability down to less than 2 miles at times. I thought it was just you Colorado people blazin up down there lol.
> The wings will do for now. I have added a lot of bigger accounts that are going to require me to get in and out sooner and make the route more productive. If I'm still too slow with the wings I will be adding a 16' ebling but my problem with that is figuring out the spreader situation with that.


Smokes coming for the hippy's in Wash, Ore and Cali....... not Co this time...... LOL
Having a dedicated spreader truck is probably the best way to go if you're worry about maximizing productivity.


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;2020233 said:


> Smokes coming for the hippy's in Wash, Ore and Cali....... not Co this time...... LOL
> Having a dedicated spreader truck is probably the best way to go if you're worry about maximizing productivity.


Thought about that As well but running solo and having 2 trucks and many accounts to service won't work out. I have a prefect salt truck that we bought from the state and wouldn't care if it got torn up but like I said running solo I need the best of both worlds. 
I've seen the guys that run a v box and a back blade but I'm not too sure about putting that much weight on a 3/4 or 1 Ton truck. I've thought about just making another reciever hitch mount higher up on the truck and attaching my tgs to that. It might look a little weird but would do the job.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2020247 said:


> Thought about that As well but running solo and having 2 trucks and many accounts to service won't work out. I have a prefect salt truck that we bought from the state and wouldn't care if it got torn up but like I said running solo I need the best of both worlds.
> I've seen the guys that run a v box and a back blade but I'm not too sure about putting that much weight on a 3/4 or 1 Ton truck. I've thought about just making another reciever hitch mount higher up on the truck and attaching my tgs to that. It might look a little weird but would do the job.


Hire a driver for run a spreader truck, sub it out or mod the TGS mount, I wouldn't put a VBox in the back of your truck with a back blade.

I'm pretty creative when it comes to fab work and handy with a welder, if you need some help with a mount for your TGS let me know.


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;2020271 said:


> Hire a driver for run a spreader truck, sub it out or mod the TGS mount, I wouldn't put a VBox in the back of your truck with a back blade.
> 
> I'm pretty creative when it comes to fab work and handy with a welder, if you need some help with a mount for your TGS let me know.


Will do, Thank you

Im working on seasonal contracts now, does anyone here have any? if so what disclaimers do you have in your contract to protect yourself?


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2022652 said:


> Will do, Thank you
> 
> Im working on seasonal contracts now, does anyone here have any? if so what disclaimers do you have in your contract to protect yourself?


I just have seasonal summer work, but I do know enough for snow to put in a Blizzard and max visit's clause.


----------



## bfish33

Hello,

Long time listener, first time caller. I'm looking for some advice from the northern Colorado folks. I just relocated to Foco from Summit county. I had a residential plow business for years as a owner/ operator and had just 2 trucks. I kept my 03 Dodge 2500 with a Boss 8ft super duty. I'm wondering what folks with experience in the northern Co. market would do?

A) Sell the plow and get out of the plow game.

B) Start my own plow business from scratch? 

C) Sub for someone else?

Any advice or input is appreciated. Thanks, Brandon


----------



## BUFF

bfish33;2022855 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Long time listener, first time caller. I'm looking for some advice from the northern Colorado folks. I just relocated to Foco from Summit county. I had a residential plow business for years as a owner/ operator and had just 2 trucks. I kept my 03 Dodge 2500 with a Boss 8ft super duty. I'm wondering what folks with experience in the northern Co. market would do?
> 
> A) Sell the plow and get out of the plow game.
> 
> B) Start my own plow business from scratch?
> 
> C) Sub for someone else?
> 
> Any advice or input is appreciated. Thanks, Brandon


First off why in the hell would you move to the Front Range......

I'd sub to get going, it's boarder line late to get a decent amount of customers set up for the year. 
You may have found through reading this thread there's a few guys in the FoCo area and one guy that has work west of Greeley on US34. I'd stay out of Wyoming due to I-25 being a PITA when it's snowing, no offense Matt.


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;2022857 said:


> First off why in the hell would you move to the Front Range......
> 
> I'd sub to get going, it's boarder line late to get a decent amount of customers set up for the year.
> You may have found through reading this thread there's a few guys in the FoCo area and one guy that has work west of Greeley on US34. I'd stay out of Wyoming due to I-25 being a PITA when it's snowing, no offense Matt.


There is plenty of work in NOCO to get started up. This late is going to be hard to get contracts for anything commercial unless it's new construction but you may be able to get some decent sized drives.


----------



## BRL1

Bout time to get this upfitted with a plow and vbox


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2022871 said:


> Bout time to get this upfitted with a plow and vbox


Right color, wrong badge......:laughing:


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;2022879 said:


> Right color, wrong badge......:laughing:


Your just jealous lolxysport


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2022887 said:


> Your just jealous lolxysport


Yeah that's it, I wish I supported a company that had to take bail out money from the guberment.......Thumbs Up
Nice looking ride though, just not a GM guy.


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;2022891 said:


> Yeah that's it, I wish I supported a company that had to take bail out money from the guberment.......Thumbs Up
> Nice looking ride though, just not a GM guy.


Yea I agree with that 100%

in all seriousness my next truck will probably be a F550


----------



## coloradopushr

bfish33;2022855 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Long time listener, first time caller. I'm looking for some advice from the northern Colorado folks. I just relocated to Foco from Summit county. I had a residential plow business for years as a owner/ operator and had just 2 trucks. I kept my 03 Dodge 2500 with a Boss 8ft super duty. I'm wondering what folks with experience in the northern Co. market would do?
> 
> A) Sell the plow and get out of the plow game.
> 
> B) Start my own plow business from scratch?
> 
> C) Sub for someone else?
> 
> Any advice or input is appreciated. Thanks, Brandon


I would try both b and c options. First look for sub work that will be the low hanging fruit. Then try to go after some contracts. As we all know many customers wait until there is snow in the forcast before they even worry about snow removal. Get the paperwork setup for contracts and start advertising.


----------



## BUFF

coloradopushr;2022902 said:


> I would try both b and c options. First look for sub work that will be the low hanging fruit. Then try to go after some contracts. As we all know many customers wait until there is snow in the forcast before they even worry about snow removal. Get the paperwork setup for contracts and start advertising.


People procrastinate getting snow removal set up for the season...... Surely you jest.....
Those that do pay a premium, at least mine do.


----------



## coloradopushr

BUFF;2022654 said:


> I just have seasonal summer work, but I do know enough for snow to put in a Blizzard and max visit's clause.


I put in a clause for the use of salt being so that the contractor is protected from damage due to the use of salt. It likes to eat concrete.


----------



## cold_and_tired

What's up, home boys?!

Anyone on this site from my neck of the woods yet? I've got a few really good leads and need to find a big boy sub that can handle them.

How's everything else going?? Are you all planning on a big winter?


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;2025082 said:



> What's up, home boys?!
> 
> Anyone on this site from my neck of the woods yet? I've got a few really good leads and need to find a big boy sub that can handle them.
> 
> How's everything else going?? Are you all planning on a big winter?


Hey good to see you're still around.......
Looking forward to the end of another summer and starting to get things ready for winter.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;2019505 said:


> Was on Trail Ridge Rd yesterday afternoon, it was 31* and there was flurries falling.Thumbs Up


Already had some snow in the mountains. Could see it from my house.



BRL1;2019668 said:


> I'm getting excited!





BUFF;2019825 said:


> Just keep it in your pants.


lmao



BUFF;2020166 said:


> You're going to absolutely love them, they take about an hour to put on.
> 
> Had a nice cool blast about midday went from 85* down to about 72* in an hour.
> Are you hazy from the smoke blowing in too?





BRL1;2020175 said:


> Yes we are very hazy up here. Viability down to less than 2 miles at times. I thought it was just you Colorado people blazin up down there lol.
> The wings will do for now. I have added a lot of bigger accounts that are going to require me to get in and out sooner and make the route more productive. If I'm still too slow with the wings I will be adding a 16' ebling but my problem with that is figuring out the spreader situation with that.





BUFF;2020233 said:


> Smokes coming for the hippy's in Wash, Ore and Cali....... not Co this time...... LOL
> Having a dedicated spreader truck is probably the best way to go if you're worry about maximizing productivity.


Had some real bad smokey days here. Some 1 mile or less stuff.
Thanks to all the fires, but then it cleared out nicely once we got a little rain. 
The northwest has been extraordinarily dry this year.



BRL1;2020247 said:


> Thought about that As well but running solo and having 2 trucks and many accounts to service won't work out.


Aren't you gonna run 2 plow trucks this year?


----------



## BUFF

I was thinking about shooting you a text the other day to see how's it's going.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;2025758 said:


> I was thinking about shooting you a text the other day to see how's it's going.


Hows your wife's granddad healing?

Still going to be able to fit a trip in?


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;2025767 said:


> Hows your wife's granddad healing?
> 
> Still going to be able to fit a trip in?


Healing is coming along, slow but sure.

Don't know if I'll make it up this year, I've got stuff going on the rest of this month and into the 1st week of October. 
If I do it'll be a spur of the moment trip.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;2025776 said:


> Healing is coming along, slow but sure.
> 
> Don't know if I'll make it up this year, I've got stuff going on the rest of this month and into the 1st week of October.
> If I do it'll be a spur of the moment trip.


We'll be here


----------



## BPS#1

Trees are starting to turn


----------



## BRL1

Probably will if I can't keep up. Trying to keep the over head low to put some money away for the new shop.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I hope everyone is having a good summer. I bought a new house and between moving, excavation and working on the new place I don't get on line much.


----------



## BUFF

Robert where in relationship to your current/previous place is the new place? 
Also if you have a need for free standing shelves for storing lighter items I have several units I'm selling, I also have some bench high cabinets too.


It's good see the temps starting to be more seasonal ( at least the rest of the week ), summer was late showing up and seems like it doesn't want to leave. I can't remember the last time we didn't have a hard frost in September or not seeing fresh snow on Longs Peak. 

I've yet to pull the plow or spreader out to go through them for the season and it took me till mid month to sent out bids/renewals. With the forecasted temps being in the hi 50's for the weekend maybe I'll be motivated to get my poop in a group.


----------



## jomofo

Started getting wet up here again. Way earlier than last year when it stayed sunny into November. Clouds rolled in just in time to ef up watching the blood moon and haven't left since! Still pretty warm though. It was 50 degrees this AM at 9600'. Supposedly might snow down to 9k this weekend though! Truck's getting the last round of service as I type this. Bring it!


----------



## rob_cook2001

David, I might be interested in some. Trying to maximize storage because my new shop is smaller. I am also looking for some heavy shelf's to store plows/skid attachments on. My new place is 6 miles north of my old place off of kersey road. 
All moved now but have sooo much to do before winter. Need to get all the equipment ready but first need to build shelters for all my horses.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;2033016 said:


> David, I might be interested in some. Trying to maximize storage because my new shop is smaller. I am also looking for some heavy shelf's to store plows/skid attachments on. My new place is 6 miles north of my old place off of kersey road.
> All moved now but have sooo much to do before winter. Need to get all the equipment ready but first need to build shelters for all my horses.


a couple years ago I put a couple sections of pallet racks in my shop, each shelf is good for 3500# and what a space safer or creator.


----------



## BUFF

I was good to see fresh snow on Longs and Indian Peaks this morning....... Actually starting to think about snow work.


----------



## MK97

Here we are again for another season. I'm actualy looking forward to the end of the summer season. Had to fire my helper the other day so get to finish the season on my own. So I'm split on enjoying the warmer than normal season and wanting it to end. For now I'll enjoy the weather and get as much outside fun in as I can.


----------



## BRL1

MK97;2035334 said:


> Here we are again for another season. I'm actualy looking forward to the end of the summer season. Had to fire my helper the other day so get to finish the season on my own. So I'm split on enjoying the warmer than normal season and wanting it to end. For now I'll enjoy the weather and get as much outside fun in as I can.


It's very warm up here still. I'm doing blow outs and its 72 degrees out.


----------



## coloradopushr

MK97;2035334 said:


> Here we are again for another season. I'm actualy looking forward to the end of the summer season. Had to fire my helper the other day so get to finish the season on my own. So I'm split on enjoying the warmer than normal season and wanting it to end. For now I'll enjoy the weather and get as much outside fun in as I can.


Why did you have to fire him. Let me guess started costing you to much money?


----------



## BUFF

coloradopushr;2035465 said:


> Why did you have to fire him. Let me guess started costing you to much money?


No Kyle's surname is *Richard*.......:waving:


----------



## MK97

coloradopushr;2035465 said:


> Why did you have to fire him. Let me guess started costing you to much money?


Nope, apparently working at 0600 was too hard, so he elected to just not show up. Guess working fast food for $8/hr less than I was paying him is worth getting to sleep in.

Been working solo this week, and oddly enough it's kind of calming. I just throw my headphones in and go to work.


----------



## BRL1

*Ready*

Well i got my truck up and running today. Now we just need some snow


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2040815 said:


> Well i got my truck up and running today. Now we just need some snow


Got my poop in a group over the weekend, every bid I sent out has been signed and also picked up a couple referrals from resi customers.

Wings look good,

Whens lunch?


----------



## MK97

No plow on your monster truck? lol

I'll probably get the plow staged in the next week or so.


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;2040821 said:


> Got my poop in a group over the weekend, every bid I sent out has been signed and also picked up a couple referrals from resi customers.
> 
> Wings look good,
> 
> Whens lunch?


Thats good news for you! maybe we can do lunch sometime when im running around down there.



MK97;2040822 said:


> No plow on your monster truck? lol
> 
> I'll probably get the plow staged in the next week or so.


I actually sold that truck. it didnt make sense for me to have anymore


----------



## MK97

BRL1;2040824 said:


> Thats good news for you! maybe we can do lunch sometime when im running around down there.
> 
> I actually sold that truck. it didnt make sense for me to have anymore


Fair enough, I sold my other plow truck last month. Didn't feel like dealing with the headache this year. Downsizing this winter to decide what I want to do next season. Texas has been tempting lately...


----------



## BUFF

MK97;2040828 said:


> Fair enough, I sold my other plow truck last month. Didn't feel like dealing with the headache this year. Downsizing this winter to decide what I want to do next season. Texas has been tempting lately...


Texas..... Well have fun with that.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;2040833 said:


> Texas..... Well have fun with that.


Colorado is getting closer to becoming the next California each year.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;2040835 said:


> Colorado is getting closer to becoming the next California each year.


True, however with Dallas, San Antonio, Austin and Houston Texas is heading the same way, then you add all the Mex's it's on a fast track.


----------



## BRL1

lol employment shouldnt be an issue down there. do you just have to burn the wing edges in or what?


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2040824 said:


> Thats good news for you! maybe we can do lunch sometime when im running around down there.


When you head down to the Fort or Mac next time shoot me a text, I'll buy.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;2040837 said:


> True, however with Dallas, San Antonio, Austin and Houston Texas is heading the same way, then you add all the Mex's it's on a fast track.


That's true, but there are still plenty of areas that have less of that "new age" influence. Still on the fence though. I'll either head towards Wellington, or head south. I still like it here, just could use less people...



BRL1;2040839 said:


> lol employment shouldnt be an issue down there. do you just have to burn the wing edges in or what?


Yeah it wouldn't be an issue at all. Having oil field experience is a big advantage, but if I make a change that big I think I want an office instead of being on location haha.


----------



## coloradopushr

MK97;2040846 said:


> That's true, but there are still plenty of areas that have less of that "new age" influence. Still on the fence though. I'll either head towards Wellington, or head south. I still like it here, just could use less people...
> 
> Yeah it wouldn't be an issue at all. Having oil field experience is a big advantage, but if I make a change that big I think I want an office instead of being on location haha.


It can be a trade off though lots of people means lots of $$$$ to make. Its hard to keep that in mind sitting in traffic jams.


----------



## MK97

coloradopushr;2040852 said:


> It can be a trade off though lots of people means lots of $$$$ to make. Its hard to keep that in mind sitting in traffic jams.


Preaching to the choir on that. Being up in FT.Collins traffic is a 1/10th of down south. Anytime I have to go to Denver, my blood pressure doubles south of Longmont, haha.


----------



## BRL1

MK97;2040857 said:


> Preaching to the choir on that. Being up in FT.Collins traffic is a 1/10th of down south. Anytime I have to go to Denver, my blood pressure doubles south of Longmont, haha.


I get frustrated by the time I reach Wellington


----------



## BUFF

MK97;2040857 said:


> Preaching to the choir on that. Being up in FT.Collins traffic is a 1/10th of down south. Anytime I have to go to Denver, my blood pressure doubles south of Longmont, haha.


The key is live out of town and only work on the outskirts of town.
FoCo traffic is horrendous, I either come in from the west off of Taft or from east off on I-25.


----------



## MK97

BRL1;2040866 said:


> I get frustrated by the time I reach Wellington


Given all the time I have spent in WY, I can understand why. Hell last time I went to Rock Springs, I set the cruise at 85MPH in Laramie and didn't touch it until my exit, haha.



BUFF;2040867 said:


> The key is live out of town and only work on the outskirts of town.
> FoCo traffic is horrendous, I either come in from the west off of Taft or from east off on I-25.


I'm starting to see that and have the same view. Although traffic here doesn't bother me except for everyone apparently having zero sense of urgency on the road. Guess I'm still used to major cities and the traffic headaches they have are a different world compared to here.


----------



## coloradopushr

MK97;2040857 said:


> Preaching to the choir on that. Being up in FT.Collins traffic is a 1/10th of down south. Anytime I have to go to Denver, my blood pressure doubles south of Longmont, haha.


Haha i guess you wont be planning any trips to IKEA on any friday afternoons any time soon or ever!


----------



## MK97

coloradopushr;2040873 said:


> Haha i guess you wont be planning any trips to IKEA on any friday afternoons any time soon or ever!


Not unless I want to wind up on the 5 o'clock news...


----------



## BRL1

What's ikea ?


----------



## coloradopushr

Its a huge yuppie furniture store down in south denver.


----------



## MK97

BRL1;2040973 said:


> What's ikea ?


A place that sells $200 furniture for $800.


----------



## ByDesign

Anyone know if any push box plows for sale? My deal fell thru and now I need to find another.


----------



## MK97

ByDesign;2047875 said:


> Anyone know if any push box plows for sale? My deal fell thru and now I need to find another.


New or used? I know Watershed up here in Fort Collins has some.


----------



## ByDesign

MK97;2047887 said:


> New or used? I know Watershed up here in Fort Collins has some.


Ideally used, but at this point I may not have much of a choice.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign;2047937 said:


> Ideally used, but at this point I may not have much of a choice.


Dave will try to sell you a Kage or a Scoop Dogg.
You may want to check this out. http://denver.craigslist.org/tls/5294286019.html


----------



## MK97

BUFF;2047946 said:


> Dave will try to sell you a Kage or a Scoop Dogg.
> You may want to check this out. http://denver.craigslist.org/tls/5294286019.html


I haven't really researched pushers, the Kage and Scoop not decent? Curious in case I ever need one.

Got to love the weather here. Started to rain when I was installing a flood light and getting the ATV's covered up. As soon as I finished it stopped raining, figures. 

On the plus side got a cal I've been waiting on, have an interview with the ATF next week. After that I will be all set to buy/sell firearms. So keep me in mind if you guys are shopping for any. Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

MK97;2048273 said:


> I haven't really researched pushers, the Kage and Scoop not decent? Curious in case I ever need one.
> 
> Got to love the weather here. Started to rain when I was installing a flood light and getting the ATV's covered up. As soon as I finished it stopped raining, figures.
> 
> On the plus side got a cal I've been waiting on, have an interview with the ATF next week. After that I will be all set to buy/sell firearms. So keep me in mind if you guys are shopping for any. Thumbs Up


Kage is a nice dual purpose pusher, run as a straight blade or as a pusher and they're not cheap.

Poop Dogg is on the other end of the spectrum.

When you get set up with a FFL I'll justify buying a firearm from you. 
I've been buying AR components and 80% lowers for a couple builds and rebuilds.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;2048380 said:


> Kage is a nice dual purpose pusher, run as a straight blade or as a pusher and they're not cheap.
> 
> Poop Dogg is on the other end of the spectrum.
> 
> When you get set up with a FFL I'll justify buying a firearm from you.
> I've been buying AR components and 80% lowers for a couple builds and rebuilds.


Good to know on the pusher.

I'll give you a shout when it's done, had to do the prelim questions just to get to the interview stage. All the big stuff is done already so just a matter of sitting down and going all the regulations, laws, etc with them next week.

I've only put a few hundred rounds through my AR,need to get back out shooting. Buddy of mine is going officially into ammo sales (already an ffl) and going to hook me up with some tracer rounds for fun. If you need rounds I can see what his price would be, he's out of WY.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;2048401 said:


> Good to know on the pusher.
> 
> I'll give you a shout when it's done, had to do the prelim questions just to get to the interview stage. All the big stuff is done already so just a matter of sitting down and going all the regulations, laws, etc with them next week.
> 
> I've only put a few hundred rounds through my AR,need to get back out shooting. Buddy of mine is going officially into ammo sales (already an ffl) and going to hook me up with some tracer rounds for fun. If you need rounds I can see what his price would be, he's out of WY.


I spent Friday, Saturday and Sunday in Med Bow and went through 400rds of 5.56 and 7.62.

I'm always looking for ammo at a good price.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;2048411 said:


> I spent Friday, Saturday and Sunday in Med Bow and went through 400rds of 5.56 and 7.62.
> 
> I'm always looking for ammo at a good price.


I'll see what his prices are for those rounds, looking for any other calibers?


----------



## BUFF

MK97;2048468 said:


> I'll see what his prices are for those rounds, looking for any other calibers?


.17HMR 17gr Vmax, .22LR Hi Velocity, .45ACP 230gr FMJ, 9MM 115gr FMJ and .243W 80gr SPBT


----------



## MK97

BUFF;2048490 said:


> .17HMR 17gr Vmax, .22LR Hi Velocity, .45ACP 230gr FMJ, 9MM 115gr FMJ and .243W 80gr SPBT


Text inbound on the rifle rounds, and can go from there.


----------



## BRL1

First snow of the season for us up here. 
Says anywhere from 2-6 inches depending on where the band stops. Plows hooked up v box is loaded and truck is ready to roll.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2048514 said:


> First snow of the season for us up here.
> Says anywhere from 2-6 inches depending on where the band stops. Plows hooked up v box is loaded and truck is ready to roll.


I bet you'll be at Pilot by 5am eating biscuits and gravy.....


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;2048519 said:


> I bet you'll be at Pilot by 5am eating biscuits and gravy.....


Yea probably. Either way most of my accounts are zero tolerance so I still have to plow slush.


----------



## BUFF

Snow line is about 300ft above me.


----------



## MK97

Rained all afternoon and night up here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2048699 said:


> Snow line is about 300ft above me.


So it's falling on the top of your hair? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2048719 said:


> So it's falling on the top of your hair? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Maybe if I had hair.........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2048721 said:


> Maybe if I had hair.........


There's a comment there but I'll save Michael the work.


----------



## BPS#1

We got enough to remind us that white stuff does fall from the sky. 
Then it quit. 

Maybe more next week


----------



## immortal.ben

Had flurries at my house. No mas.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I hope everyone is doing well.. It has been the busiest summer I have ever had so I have not been on much. Hopping to be on more soon.


----------



## ByDesign

rob_cook2001;2049170 said:


> I hope everyone is doing well.. It has been the busiest summer I have ever had so I have not been on much. Hopping to be on more soon.


Same here. Just picked up an 8' pusher for my skid, and hoping to get my machine back from Bobcat today or tomorrow. Rob, what did you end up finding for a ballast?


----------



## BUFF

Will we plow snow Wednesday morning?
Anyone want to put some money or lunch on it....................


----------



## MK97

BUFF;2050689 said:


> Will we plow snow Wednesday morning?
> Anyone want to put some money or lunch on it....................


I'm going to say it will be a whole lot of nothing here.


----------



## coloradopushr

BUFF;2050689 said:


> Will we plow snow Wednesday morning?
> Anyone want to put some money or lunch on it....................


The wind is going to be blowing so yeah we will be plowing.


----------



## BUFF

Since it's a blizzard watch it'll be clear and windy......


Blizzard Watch

Statement as of 3:05 PM MST on November 09, 2015


... Blizzard watch in effect from late Tuesday night through
Wednesday morning... 

The National Weather Service in Denver has issued a blizzard
watch... which is in effect from late Tuesday night through
Wednesday morning. 

* Timing... periods of moderate to heavy snow... coupled with strong
winds will develop late Tuesday night and continue through early
Wednesday morning.

* Snow accumulations... 4 to 7 inches in the foothills above 6500
feet... with 2 to 5 inches elsewhere.

* Wind/visibility... northwest to west winds 20 to 30 mph with
gusts to 50 mph will develop late Tuesday night and continue
through Wednesday morning. Areas of blowing snow will reduce
visibilities to near zero at times in the more exposed areas.

* Impacts... north to south oriented roads ways will be especially
susceptible to strong cross winds. Areas of blowing snow will
also produce snowpacked and slick roadways... a severely restrict
visibilities in the more open areas. Highway 287 from Fort
Collins to the Wyoming Stateline will be especially susceptible.


----------



## immortal.ben

My phone tells me 1-3", but weatherunderground says less than 1". I am inclined to believe the latter.


----------



## BRL1

Blizzard watch and my new spreader is broke and I haven't even used it yet. Great.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2051133 said:


> Blizzard watch and my new spreader is broke and I haven't even used it yet. Great.


Hope you have a WB.
Looks like its going to be rain to snow which will cause ice once the snow/slush is scraped off.


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;2051260 said:


> Hope you have a WB.
> Looks like its going to be rain to snow which will cause ice once the snow/slush is scraped off.


I have a tgs too ill probably throw it on and shovel **** into it. Snow ex wiring is **** I think the motor is getting too much resistance so I'm going to double ground and see where that gets me. Gotta love fixing **** right before it snows.


----------



## MK97

BRL1;2051328 said:


> I have a tgs too ill probably throw it on and shovel **** into it. Snow ex wiring is **** I think the motor is getting too much resistance so I'm going to double ground and see where that gets me. Gotta love fixing **** right before it snows.


You should know that's the only time it breaks, is when it's last minute.

Just got back from Wyoming, and experienced 3 different weather patterns, fun times.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I ended up getting a 2in thick steel plate bit have not had time to get it fitted... So sand bags for tonight. What kind of pusher?


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;2051711 said:


> I ended up getting a 2in thick steel plate bit have not had time to get it fitted... So sand bags for tonight.


Just drop by the Kersey bar on the way through and pick up a couple grain fed honeys for ballast..........


----------



## BRL1

I have 2 yards of ballast in my bed


----------



## ByDesign

rob_cook2001;2051711 said:


> I ended up getting a 2in thick steel plate bit have not had time to get it fitted... So sand bags for tonight. What kind of pusher?


It's an advantage, seems to be well made. I ended up finding a weight off the back of a forklift. This thing is pure beef! About 2' tall, 8" thick & 20" wide...huge chunk of steel.


----------



## immortal.ben

Just got my plow back together less than an hour ago. Was supposed to be a quick fix of some rust.... it turned into a much more in depth project.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Well??????????


----------



## SnoFarmer

Move along, he said, it would be rain if anything was going to happen...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;2051909 said:


> Move along, he said, it would be rain if anything was going to happen...


Pretty amazing that he's plowing rain, WITH a standard, AND taking a video all at once.

Apparently he's minding his bobber and fly.


----------



## BUFF

Had 2" at home @ 2am, north Longmont had aboot 2" and Niwot/Gunbarrel had 5". All wet sloppy but left the lots clean and didn't refreeze.

Snow stopped around 6:45a and it's moving out.

Good way to open the season.


----------



## immortal.ben

I have a really light dusting in my grass. The wind is blowing everything else out. I got up a couple of times to check the traffic cams in town but the roads were just wet.


----------



## BUFF

immortal.ben;2052115 said:


> I have a really light dusting in my grass. The wind is blowing everything else out. I got up a couple of times to check the traffic cams in town but the roads were just wet.


What part of the state are you in?


----------



## MK97

It rained and became a snow/rain mix at 0200, turned to full snow about an hour later but the majority melted as it hit the street. Got less than 2" total.


----------



## BPS#1

80 state wide across WY is closed thanks to wind, lots of ice and no vehicle parking in small towns along the way. 

In NW Montana its 40 and breezy
Snow on the mountains all around but nothing in the valley yet


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;2052433 said:


> 80 state wide across WY is closed thanks to wind, lots of ice and no vehicle parking in small towns along the way.
> 
> In NW Montana its 40 and breezy
> Snow on the mountains all around but nothing in the valley yet


How's slinging tortillas going?


----------



## BUFF

MK97;2052437 said:


> How's slinging tortillas going?


It's going to his waist......


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;2052437 said:


> How's slinging tortillas going?


Our house JUST SOLD. Unbelievable night mare. 
We'll be starting that after thanksgiving.



BUFF;2052448 said:


> It's going to his waist......


Not really. I've dropped a pant size this year.
Its still coming off slowly. Made some diet changes like Brian. 
Hasn't been as dramatic as his losses but I'll take it.


----------



## BPS#1

Former neighbor in WY just posted this on FB.

After the major pile ups last winter on 80 I guess WYDOT isn't taking chances with mental invalids and open roads.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;2052463 said:


> Not really. I've dropped a pant size this year.


So are you now a double digit waist or still triple digits.......



BPS#1;2052465 said:


> Former neighbor in WY just posted this on FB.
> 
> After the major pile ups last winter on 80 I guess WYDOT isn't taking chances with mental invalids and open roads.


Looks like the Greeley Hwy overpass.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;2052463 said:


> Our house JUST SOLD. Unbelievable night mare.
> We'll be starting that after thanksgiving.


Holy hell, thought that was a done deal this summer.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;2052479 said:


> Holy hell, thought that was a done deal this summer.


I found out less than a week before closing was supposed to be 7/27 that the buyer's loan process had issues.

After a lot of nonsense we put the house back on the market, got a few lookers, a few low ball offers we turned down. Even dropped the price, no interest. Finally the buyers from July incompetent loan officer pulled one out of the dark place and we closed Monday this week. 
We didn't even know he was still trying to pull one off because one of his major short comings is a severe lack of communication skills. If you ever hear the name "Patriot Home Mortgage"............. RUN!

Its been a long nightmare.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;2052473 said:


> So are you now a double digit waist or still triple digits.......


Less numbers than yours wesport


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;2052481 said:


> I found out less than a week before closing was supposed to be 7/27 that the buyer's loan process had issues.
> 
> After a lot of nonsense we put the house back on the market, got a few lookers, a few low ball offers we turned down. Even dropped the price, no interest. Finally the buyers from July incompetent loan officer pulled one out of the dark place and we closed Monday this week.
> We didn't even know he was still trying to pull one off because one of his major short comings is a severe lack of communication skills. If you ever hear the name "Patriot Home Mortgage"............. RUN!
> 
> Its been a long nightmare.


Wow, sounds like a giant headache. Sounds like the loan officer needs a gift.
https://shipyourenemiesglitter.com/


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;2052486 said:


> Wow, sounds like a giant headache. Sounds like the loan officer needs a gift.
> https://shipyourenemiesglitter.com/


LMAO

Hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;2052482 said:


> Less numbers than yours wesport


My waist has never exceeded my inseam....... bet you can't say that...


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;2052532 said:


> My waist has never exceeded my inseam.......


I've never been a freak of nature or had to duck going thru door ways


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;2052535 said:


> I've never been a freak of nature or had to duck going thru door ways


Much rather duck for a door than need a chainsaw to adjust the width.....


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;2052538 said:


> Much rather duck for a door than need a chainsaw to adjust the width.....


Who does that?


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;2052551 said:


> Who does that?


How many chainsaws do you have........:whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## BRL1

So I just got done. Hitting the bed for a while. 

I had a couple lots hit triggers but nothing much. Just a lot of salting with the blowing snow. It was cold enough with the wind chill this am to referee ice. 

I went and double grounded by broken spreader so it wouldn't short the motor and used it. Limped by for the storm and dropped it off to get a new motor installed. 

4 am this morning I got a call from a friend whose spreader also broke down so I had to go do his accounts too lol. 4 hoppers full of material at 15% speed takes alonnnnnggggg time.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;2052562 said:


> How many chainsaws do you have........:whistling::whistling::whistling:


One or 3

Uh wait, more than that. A LOT more

But I don't modify my clothes with them


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;2052646 said:


> So I just got done. Hitting the bed for a while.
> 
> I had a couple lots hit triggers but nothing much. Just a lot of salting with the blowing snow. It was cold enough with the wind chill this am to referee ice.
> 
> I went and double grounded by broken spreader so it wouldn't short the motor and used it. Limped by for the storm and dropped it off to get a new motor installed.
> 
> 4 am this morning I got a call from a friend whose spreader also broke down so I had to go do his accounts too lol. 4 hoppers full of material at 15% speed takes alonnnnnggggg time.


And the *****y people too

SMH


----------



## immortal.ben

BUFF;2052119 said:


> What part of the state are you in?


Near Colorado Springs.


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;2052660 said:


> And the *****y people too
> 
> SMH


Yea I will have to post that all for you to see. Some lady mad at me that I drug a big huge snow plow through the lot at 330 am and woke the ENTIRE complex up. Lol


----------



## BUFF

Snow next week........


----------



## unit28

Wholly mollie. ......
4' of snow on the way?


----------



## BUFF

unit28;2053911 said:


> Wholly mollie. ......
> 4' of snow on the way?


For who??????


----------



## unit28

Colorado..........


----------



## unit28

From nws....


MONITOR UPCOMING FORECASTS FOR THE POSSIBILITY OF A SIGNIFICANT SNOW STORM LATE MONDAY THROUGH WEDNESDAY.


----------



## BUFF

Oh that....... yeah I heard about that but it all depends on if the system stalls out. Local weather folks aren't playing it up but I'm sure as the weekend progresses they may get excited.


----------



## unit28

It's forecasted to drop past the high uintas.
Since its forecasted from a couple ensembles that far over them, it'll have a high chance.

Only deterrent is the wasatch, which inhibits orographics.


----------



## unit28

Just to be clear, I'm looking ahead around 11-19-15


----------



## BUFF

http://www.wunderground.com/news/winter-storm-snow-plains-rockies-denver-november-2015


----------



## unit28

Right on
Starts as rain mix coming over the uintas
By the 19th could be 4' or more some places


----------



## BUFF

Nothing would surprise me, about 8-10yrs ago the week before Thanksgiving we got dumped on.


----------



## BUFF

Any guess in what the weather will bring the next two days...... The NTAC's can't seem to find a dart to throw at the weather/accumulation wheel of lies.....


----------



## MK97

BUFF;2055396 said:


> Any guess in what the weather will bring the next two days...... The NTAC's can't seem to find a dart to throw at the weather/accumulation wheel of lies.....


In my efforts to become a professional NTAC, I'm going to guess trace-2'.

I've watched their guesses change every news cast, however noaa,wu, and wc seem to be on the same page all weekend, so who knows.

Looks like we may get more rain than snow up here, Denver and south of that getting the bulk of it.

It happened often last year and seems to be doing the same this year, where Fort Collins is in the "F You" zone, where we get skipped on all the big events.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;2055406 said:


> In my efforts to become a professional NTAC, I'm going to guess trace-2'.
> 
> I've watched their guesses change every news cast, however noaa,wu, and wc seem to be on the same page all weekend, so who knows.
> 
> Looks like we may get more rain than snow up here, Denver and south of that getting the bulk of it.
> 
> It happened often last year and seems to be doing the same this year, where Fort Collins is in the "F You" zone, where we get skipped on all the big events.


It's all the hippies smoking weed hosing up the weather for FoCoThumbs Up


----------



## MK97

BUFF;2055421 said:


> It's all the hippies smoking weed hosing up the weather for FoCoThumbs Up


Haha, The weed cloud is disrupting the snow patterns? If that was the case, Boulder would never see a single flake.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;2055426 said:


> Haha, The weed cloud is disrupting the snow patterns? If that was the case, Boulder would never see a single flake.


Can't argue that........ maybe FoCo hippies smell or smoke more.....


----------



## MK97

BUFF;2055428 said:


> Can't argue that........ maybe FoCo hippies smell or smoke more.....


Again we would see this occur in Boulder before FoCo due to the heavier hippie population. There is at least some up here with common sense. The week I spent on a job by Pearl St Mall was very enlightening as to the excessive dirty hippie population up there. Worst week this summer was there.


----------



## BUFF

Light drizzle/rain started around 4p and has switched to snow, it's 33*.


----------



## immortal.ben

We have good snow. I will be plowing later tonight. Meso happy


----------



## MK97

BUFF;2055888 said:


> Light drizzle/rain started around 4p and has switched to snow, it's 33*.


Been raining for a couple hours here. Calling for less than an inch.


----------



## coloradopushr

Wind is really starting to blow here in broomfield happy i get to get all 3 trucks and the atv out tonight. My shoveling crew is gonna need the scoop shovels i bought in golden 10 inches expected. Gonna start routes around 130 am.


----------



## BUFF

it's a bust for me, at least so far.......

Nothing on the ground and a few flurries, webcams in Longmont/Niwot are showing nada and radar is showing zippo too. My shovel guy in Longmont confirms.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I have been in Greeley since 10pm. It rained until midnight.. Then nothing. A few flurries started about ten minutes ago.


----------



## immortal.ben

Well I left the house at 0115. Lots of snow, and I have moved a good bit of it. However, all of the snow I have moved has been whilst trying to get out of a huuuge drift in the middle of the road. BAH! I was driving along and the wind brought up enough snow to make a whiteout. So I stopped. Didnt know I was already well into the drift.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;2055956 said:


> I have been in Greeley since 10pm. It rained until midnight.. Then nothing. A few flurries started about ten minutes ago.


There's always Chicken Fired Steak and Eggs with Sausage gravy for breakfast.



immortal.ben;2055965 said:


> I was driving along and the wind brought up enough snow to make a whiteout. So I stopped. Didnt know I was already well into the drift.


I hate that when it happens.........


----------



## immortal.ben

Well a guy got stuck a ways behind me, but I was able to get him out. He's supposed to be coming back to pull me out of the ditch with a tractor. I wish I wasn't out of coffee.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2055980 said:


> There's always Chicken Fired Steak and Eggs with Sausage gravy for breakfast.


Yum..............


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2056006 said:


> Yum..............


The local café opens in 42minutes........


----------



## MK97

Not a single flake here, was keeping an eye on it through the night and just got rain.


----------



## coloradopushr

Got the King Quad on some snow today.wesportwesport


----------



## BUFF

coloradopushr;2056275 said:


> Got the King Quad on some snow today.wesportwesport


Oh look at Mr Fancy plow there...... So how does the Boss ATV plow work, worth the money?


----------



## coloradopushr

BUFF;2056279 said:


> Oh look at Mr Fancy plow there...... So how does the Boss ATV plow work, worth the money?


Yes definitely worth the extra $1500.00
i would also recommend the wing kit. i can go from doing side walks at 4 ft wide then it can be a 5ft plow for big areas. Takes about 5 min to change wings. I ended up with 5 atv properties this year so i hope to pay it off with the extra atv hours. Its also nice to put in back of the truck so i can plow without a pesky trailer.


----------



## BUFF

coloradopushr;2056284 said:


> Yes definitely worth the extra $1500.00
> i would also recommend the wing kit. i can go from doing side walks at 4 ft wide then it can be a 5ft plow for big areas. Takes about 5 min to change wings. I ended up with 5 atv properties this year so i hope to pay it off with the extra atv hours. Its also nice to put in back of the truck so i can plow without a pesky trailer.


I'll be interested to hear how it held up this season.


----------



## BRL1

*First complaint of the season lol*

People are never happy she would complain if I wasn't there soon enough too


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2056844 said:


> People are never happy she would complain if I wasn't there soon enough too


I think Amanda needs to meet Mr Shovel.....


----------



## BPS#1

Ask the maint manger, he'll confirm they'll ***** about too early, ***** about too late, ***** about just right and ***** about nothing to ***** about.


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;2056912 said:


> Ask the maint manger, he'll confirm they'll ***** about too early, ***** about too late, ***** about just right and ***** about nothing to ***** about.


That's pretty much what he said too.

I bet your happy your not here right now the wind is crazy today. Last night we had a gust of 89 mph


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;2056919 said:


> That's pretty much what he said too.
> 
> I bet your happy your not here right now the wind is crazy today. Last night we had a gust of 89 mph


SCREW THAT

We had a good blow out last night but not that high. 
Still breezy

Much of the north west down thru WY and NE got pounded by winds


----------



## BUFF

It blowing pretty good here, 30mph with 65mph gust.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;2056926 said:


> It blowing pretty good here, 30mph with 65mph gust.


Same thing up here. Thought the dog was going to blow away when I let him out this morning, lol.

Was kind of funny seeing a neighbors trash can blowing down the road.


----------



## BRL1

MK97;2056929 said:


> Same thing up here. Thought the dog was going to blow away when I let him out this morning, lol.
> 
> Was kind of funny seeing a neighbors trash can blowing down the road.


Lol there are semi trucks turned over sleeping on the highways up here.


----------



## MK97

BRL1;2056943 said:


> Lol there are semi trucks turned over sleeping on the highways up here.


Hell of a wakeup call, lol. Used to happen in Colorado Springs when I lived down there. Trucks coming off monument hill would get slammed by the wind and tip.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BRL1;2056919 said:


> That's pretty much what he said too.
> 
> I bet your happy your not here right now the wind is crazy today. Last night we had a gust of 89 mph


Holy crap!


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;2056943 said:


> Lol there are semi trucks turned over sleeping on the highways up here.


I see that 85 is closed in WY at the request of CO


----------



## BRL1

The worst part about this whole wind thing is my grill flew out into the prarie and now is broke into pieces. Not happy about that.


----------



## BRL1

And what the hell is the deal with you colorado peoples gov saying he will accept Refugees. ??


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;2056949 said:


> The worst part about this whole wind thing is my grill flew out into the prarie and now is broke into pieces. Not happy about that.


That sort of thing happens above 80 mph. 
On the bright side now you can go visit Dave and get a smoker grill.



BRL1;2056951 said:


> And what the hell is the deal with you colorado peoples gov saying he will accept Refugees. ??


Its not like Mead was at the forefront of telling the feds to piss off. After a whole lot of phone calls and
emails he finally folded.
The states that told the feds no are pretty much divided on party lines. MT's gov is out to lunch on the issue.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2056951 said:


> And what the hell is the deal with you colorado peoples gov saying he will accept Refugees. ??


I did vote for that mental midget...... If a lead projectile found it's way to him along with his spooning buddies Co would be a decent place.


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;2056953 said:


> That sort of thing happens above 80 mph.
> On the bright side now you can go visit Dave and get a smoker grill.
> 
> Its not like Mead was at the forefront of telling the feds to piss off. After a whole lot of phone calls and
> emails he finally folded.
> The states that told the feds no are pretty much divided on party lines. MT's gov is out to lunch on the issue.


I know I'm not getting into politics I'm just giving the greenies crap


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;2056956 said:


> I did vote for that mental midget...... If a lead projectile found it's way to him along with his spooning buddies Co would be a decent place.


Lol aren't the people who are in charge of the biggest decisions that will affect us the stupidest idiots known. They don't care maybe if they were in the real world and had to live with the people they want to let in this country and interact with them on a day to day they would think differently.


----------



## BUFF

BUFF;2056956 said:


> I did vote for that mental midget...... If a lead projectile found it's way to him along with his spooning buddies Co would be a decent place.





BRL1;2056959 said:


> Lol aren't the people who are in charge of the biggest decisions that will affect us the stupidest idiots known. They don't care maybe if they were in the real world and had to live with the people they want to let in this country and interact with them on a day to day they would think differently.


So I realized I spaced oot the 'nt, *I DIDN'T Vote* for him.
I'm thinking smoke from cannabis county is blowing north...... Dam I want Nacho's.....


----------



## MK97

BRL1;2056951 said:


> And what the hell is the deal with you colorado peoples gov saying he will accept Refugees. ??


Because he's an idiot. I guess some of the Paris attackers coming over with the refugees wasn't a big enough wake up. Now just hoping they can stop this at the Fed level which is being worked on.



BUFF;2056995 said:


> So I realized I spaced oot the 'nt, *I DIDN'T Vote* for him.
> I'm thinking smoke from cannabis county is blowing north...... Dam I want Nacho's.....


I was just getting ready to give you a lot of grief if you voted for him, thought maybe you had lost your faculties...


----------



## MK97

Just looked out the window and it's snowing. I know it's just blowing in from the mountains, but still had to do a double take when it clicked what I saw, lol.


----------



## BRL1

It was snowing pretty good up here too. Didn't get any accumulation though.


----------



## Freshwater

coloradopushr;2056284 said:


> Yes definitely worth the extra $1500.00
> i would also recommend the wing kit. i can go from doing side walks at 4 ft wide then it can be a 5ft plow for big areas. Takes about 5 min to change wings. I ended up with 5 atv properties this year so i hope to pay it off with the extra atv hours. Its also nice to put in back of the truck so i can plow without a pesky trailer.


What type of ramps are you using? I'd be afraid to fall off icy ramps with it.


----------



## BRL1

*Wind*

The hurricane force winds yesterday blew this over yesterday so i had to go take it away.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2058047 said:


> The hurricane force winds yesterday blew this over yesterday so i had to go take it away.


I had gust in the 70mph range yesterday, had a couple Auss and Cottonwoods drop branches at home. 
NATC 's are saying snow on Friday/Sat and again on Thx Giving


----------



## coloradopushr

Freshwater;2057806 said:


> What type of ramps are you using? I'd be afraid to fall off icy ramps with it.


I did a lot of research on ramps because of the snow and ice issue when loading. I decided to buy the 9 ft black widow ramps. They are extra wide at 17" they are also slotted so traction is awsome. Because they are 9 ft long the approach angle is not to steep so i can load the atv with plow on it.


----------



## BUFF

Snow tonight and Thanksgiving?????


----------



## MK97

coloradopushr;2058125 said:


> I did a lot of research on ramps because of the snow and ice issue when loading. I decided to buy the 9 ft black widow ramps. They are extra wide at 17" they are also slotted so traction is awsome. Because they are 9 ft long the approach angle is not to steep so i can load the atv with plow on it.


I like those ramps. I have a set that I use once in awhile, and even after doing it 20-30 times, still get skeched out every time. Those look to be a lot better design.



BUFF;2058284 said:


> Snow tonight and Thanksgiving?????


It's snowing here right now again. Which I didn't see projected last night (big shock). Less than an inch, but still...

Doubt Thanksgiving will do much, unless I go to Denver that day in which case we will get slammed.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;2058355 said:


> I like those ramps. I have a set that I use once in awhile, and even after doing it 20-30 times, still get skeched out every time. Those look to be a lot better design.
> 
> It's snowing here right now again. Which I didn't see projected last night (big shock). Less than an inch, but still...
> 
> Doubt Thanksgiving will do much, unless I go to Denver that day in which case we will get slammed.


I'm hoping for snow over Thanksgiving, if it does I won't be going out of state.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;2058361 said:


> I'm hoping for snow over Thanksgiving, if it does I won't be going out of state.


Going to guess visiting family is the root cause of wanting to get out of traveling, lol.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;2058362 said:


> Going to guess visiting family is the root cause of wanting to get out of traveling, lol.


Something like that...... Wife / boy is going to Lander for the week tomorrow, if we don't get snow I should go up Wednesday/Thursday and spend a day or so. I don't mind going as long as I can escape the house for the majority of the time to shoot/explore. It's snowing pretty good up there now and they're suppose to get snow a couple days next week.


----------



## MK97

Looking at that would make me want to stay at home unless something big changed. I do enjoy counting vehicles in ditches and seeing how many have CO plates though.


----------



## Freshwater

coloradopushr;2058125 said:


> I did a lot of research on ramps because of the snow and ice issue when loading. I decided to buy the 9 ft black widow ramps. They are extra wide at 17" they are also slotted so traction is awsome. Because they are 9 ft long the approach angle is not to steep so i can load the atv with plow on it.


Do you pull in forward or backward?


----------



## coloradopushr

Freshwater;2058405 said:


> Do you pull in forward or backward?


Always forward its the safest because i can see the front tires tracking on the ramps. I love the setup with an atv and plow in the back of the truck.Its like having the swiss army knife of snow plowing. I have a 4ft.. 5ft.. 7.5ft.. and 9.5ft plow in one truck with the wings being removable from truck and atv. Not to mention the 800 lb atv is great ballast.


----------



## BRL1

so who all on here has experience with v box spreaders?


----------



## BUFF

Started snowing about an hour ago, maybe 1/2".


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2058570 said:


> so who all on here has experience with v box spreaders?


It's been a while but what's up?


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;2058574 said:


> It's been a while but what's up?


Well the one I bought sucks and mac is either going to fix it or return it and im starting my research on what one is literally the best. As you know im solo and need to skoot right along and empty my vbox in 5 min if I choose so.


----------



## BRL1

and don't pick on my letters I just got my wisdom teeth out


----------



## rob_cook2001

Spreaders can be a pain.. For a pick up spreader all I will ever buy is a boss.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2058598 said:


> Well the one I bought sucks and mac is either going to fix it or return it and im starting my research on what one is literally the best. As you know im solo and need to skoot right along and empty my vbox in 5 min if I choose so.


That's a bummer, that sized spreader is perfect for solo guys that don't spread large amounts of material.


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;2058623 said:


> That's a bummer, that sized spreader is perfect for solo guys that don't spread large amounts of material.


Snow ex or boss?


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2058624 said:


> Snow ex or boss?


The Snow Ex you have is a good in between size (TGS or V Box)


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;2058627 said:


> The Snow Ex you have is a good in between size (TGS or V Box)


Yea that's what I thought too. I'm looking into the boss vbx.


----------



## BUFF

Just looked out side and it's coming down hard and I've got aboot 1.5"
The cell is moving tucked up along the Front Range.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;2058377 said:


> Something like that...... Wife / boy is going to Lander for the week tomorrow, if we don't get snow I should go up Wednesday/Thursday and spend a day or so. I don't mind going as long as I can escape the house for the majority of the time to shoot/explore. It's snowing pretty good up there now and they're suppose to get snow a couple days next week.


We were planning on traveling to WY for thanksgiving to visit family. 
Of course there is a snow/ice storm forecast for Tues/Wed next week.


----------



## BRL1

Well I had to limp around and salt my crap with a broken salter this am. Good thing I have peracets to keep my Bp down


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;2058883 said:


> Well I had to limp around and salt my crap with a broken salter this am. Good thing I have peracets to keep my Bp down


Whats yours doing wrong?
I can't believe Mac doesn't fix it


----------



## BUFF

Got aboot 2" at home, as I headed south into Cannabis County there was less and less to the point of just a trace. A couple resi's hit trigger and that was it, at least it was something from a storm that shouldn't have amounted to anything.


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;2058884 said:


> Whats yours doing wrong?
> I can't believe Mac doesn't fix it


It won't feed material. Keeps throwing codes just being a pos. I just dropped it off at mac they said if it don't work they will trade it out for whatever I want.


----------



## BRL1

Hopefully they get it returned and a new one in before Wednesdays storm hits us.


----------



## coloradopushr

BUFF;2058623 said:


> That's a bummer, that sized spreader is perfect for solo guys that don't spread large amounts of material.


I have a boss tgs 600 for sale if your interested.


----------



## coloradopushr

BRL1;2059141 said:


> Hopefully they get it returned and a new one in before Wednesdays storm hits us.


I have a boss tgs 600 if you are interested.


----------



## BRL1

coloradopushr;2059182 said:


> I have a boss tgs 600 if you are interested.


Thank you. I have a Tgs 1100 sitting in the shop for a back up. I'm over the days of loading bags lol


----------



## BUFF

coloradopushr;2059180 said:


> I have a boss tgs 600 for sale if your interested.


I have a Meyer TGS that suits my current needs.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2059141 said:


> Hopefully they get it returned and a new one in before Wednesdays storm hits us.


I see in your thread asking aboot VBX spreaders you want to go with a chain instead of auger. The only draw back with a chain feed is you'll have material being deposited into the bed of the PU under the spreader. It's not a huge problem if you pull the spreader out and clean out the material.


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;2059247 said:


> I see in your thread asking aboot VBX spreaders you want to go with a chain instead of auger. The only draw back with a chain feed is you'll have material being deposited into the bed of the PU under the spreader. It's not a huge problem if you pull the spreader out and clean out the material.


Ok. There is a lot of people who said differently about chain vs auger. It would be nice to find a thread outlining each pro vs con. I just want to find one that I like. I wish you could demo these


----------



## immortal.ben

Well I had a 38.5 hour day the other day. Have spent the past couple days digging out snowed in families with my skid. Looking forward to Sunday and Monday off.

if it snows to trigger on Thanksgiving eve/day, my wife and kid are going to ride with me I told here there's nothing wrong with having a hot pocket for turkey day.


----------



## BUFF

immortal.ben;2059378 said:


> Well I had a 38.5 hour day the other day. Have spent the past couple days digging out snowed in families with my skid. Looking forward to Sunday and Monday off.
> 
> if it snows to trigger on Thanksgiving eve/day, my wife and kid are going to ride with me I told here there's nothing wrong with having a hot pocket for turkey day.


Personally I'd rather have a Hot Pocket over most turkey dinners........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Seriously Michael? 

You couldn't just edit BUFF and my posts? Good grief, I was trying to help a fellow member but you delete the entire thing because of one word? 

Lighten up already.


----------



## BRL1

Mark Oomkes;2059579 said:


> Seriously Michael?
> 
> You couldn't just edit BUFF and my posts? Good grief, I was trying to help a fellow member but you delete the entire thing because of one word?
> 
> Lighten up already.


Mark could you fill me in on your insight between the auger vs drag chain please. Seems I have missed some posts. 
Thanks


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mark Oomkes;2059579 said:


> Seriously Michael?
> 
> You couldn't just edit BUFF and my posts? Good grief, I was trying to help a fellow member but you delete the entire thing because of one word?
> 
> Lighten up already.





BRL1;2059700 said:


> Mark could you fill me in on your insight between the auger vs drag chain please. Seems I have missed some posts.
> Thanks


Well Michael? Do I have to retype the entire post? If so, could you send me what I typed, and _I_ will edit out the naughty parts and just post the worthwhile part.


----------



## BRL1

Mark Oomkes;2060170 said:


> Well Michael? Do I have to retype the entire post? If so, could you send me what I typed, and _I_ will edit out the naughty parts and just post the worthwhile part.


Lol I really wish I wouldn't have missed your post! But I do need some help here. The dealer has my v box and im growing quite tired of the bs. Need to know what unit to switch to. Right now im leaning twards a boss vbx 8000 drag chain.


----------



## bsuds

Looks like snow thursday morning through Friday afternoon. They say about 6-10 for golden.


----------



## MK97

Weather guesser on TV says 5" up here, everywhere else says maybe 1-3.


----------



## BPS#1

We got 1 to 3 yesterday. More with elevation. 
It's moving ya'lls way. We were planning on heading to WY for thanksgiving yesterday. 
Now we're waiting until Friday to let it clear out the whole way.

I hate day hours plowing. Chuckle heads in the way........

Any way went out to clean up early this morning. Walking out of the restaurant after
breakfast there were 6 plow rigs in the parking lot. At least the restaurant can be sure 
of getting folks in an out. 
This rig was the unique one, all the rest were pickup/plows.


----------



## rob_cook2001

That big truck with the dxt is very cool. Needs a vbox on the back! Was it an international?


----------



## BPS#1

rob_cook2001;2061733 said:


> That big truck with the dxt is very cool. Needs a vbox on the back! Was it an international?


Yup. I was wondering how he was pushing it. 
There's a big concrete counter weight chained to the bed


----------



## BRL1

Thats a pretty big rig. I bet its fun maneuvering that one in and out of tight holes......


----------



## MK97

BRL1;2061824 said:


> Thats a pretty big rig. I bet its fun maneuvering that one in and out of tight holes......


There's a joke in there somewhere...lol

Supposed to snow tonight into tomorrow. If it falls like the weather gypsies are claiming then I'll be staying home instead of going to Denver for Thanksgiving. I have beer, whiskey, and Fallout 4, so I'm all set if I stay up here.


----------



## BRL1

MK97;2061863 said:


> There's a joke in there somewhere...lol
> 
> Supposed to snow tonight into tomorrow. If it falls like the weather gypsies are claiming then I'll be staying home instead of going to Denver for Thanksgiving. I have beer, whiskey, and Fallout 4, so I'm all set if I stay up here.


Joke? no im being completely serious. 

Im guessing we will get 1.4-1.8 inches up here.

Although now that my spreader is down it will probably dump


----------



## MK97

BRL1;2061881 said:


> Joke? no im being completely serious.
> 
> Im guessing we will get 1.4-1.8 inches up here.
> 
> Although now that my spreader is down it will probably dump


Luckily I decided to fire up the truck today. Hadn't used it in a couple weeks, and batteries were low. Truck was a bit grumpy but fine after a couple minutes. It will probably snow just enough to annoy.


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;2061881 said:


> Joke? no im being completely serious.
> 
> Im guessing we will get 1.4-1.8 inches up here.
> 
> Although now that my spreader is down it will probably dump


With all the black ice that's gotta suck
Did Nate get his back up?


----------



## MK97

Starting to snow pretty good up here, closing in on 3" so far. Had freezing rain all night, luckily the roads will be pretty empty from the special people sliding all over.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;2062379 said:


> Starting to snow pretty good up here, closing in on 3" so far. Had freezing rain all night, luckily the roads will be pretty empty from the special people sliding all over.


That will still happen

Its like they can't help themselves. 
Like a moth to a light


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;2062384 said:


> That will still happen
> 
> Its like they can't help themselves.
> Like a moth to a light


This is true, at least here half the city is gone during the holidays.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;2062385 said:


> This is true, at least here half the city is gone during the holidays.


Less traffic is a good thing when you gotta day time plow


----------



## coloradopushr

MK97;2062385 said:


> This is true, at least here half the city is gone during the holidays.


Yeah its like going back in time to colorado of the 80's or 90's


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;2062387 said:


> Less traffic is a good thing when you gotta day time plow


Agreed, not many were out today so getting around town was simple. 


coloradopushr;2062484 said:


> Yeah its like going back in time to colorado of the 80's or 90's


If only it could stay like this all year, I would be much happier. Beats dealing with Denver any day though.


----------



## MK97

Wound up with about 6" in all and it's still snowing lightly. What's funny is the news said we got about 3" yesterday...I'm going to trust my tape measure over the weather monkey.


----------



## BUFF

Bout 4-5", plowed resi's yesterday and everything this morning.


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;2062274 said:


> With all the black ice that's gotta suck
> Did Nate get his back up?


Yea they have been doing most all my salting for me this storm.

I put the tgs back on and have gone through almost a whole pallet of salt already. forecasters say 4'' sunday night up here.


----------



## BRL1

Continuing to be really irritated with mac. All i have been doing is throwing money out the window paying people to do my work and not have a piece of equipment i bought. 
This will probably be the last time i deal with them on anything. I spent over 30k there last year not including this pos spreader and planning on buying a new walker before the new year before prices go up. 

Stand behind the **** you sell and the customers who pay your paychecks.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2063385 said:


> Continuing to be really irritated with mac. All i have been doing is throwing money out the window paying people to do my work and not have a piece of equipment i bought.
> This will probably be the last time i deal with them on anything. I spent over 30k there last year not including this pos spreader and planning on buying a new walker before the new year before prices go up.
> 
> Stand behind the **** you sell and the customers who pay your paychecks.


I assume by now you're talking to John, He can be a bit of a hardhead but as long as you keep your composer and have facts/vid/pics to backup what you're saying he'll concede. Mac will also try to make things right as long as you keep you're cool.


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;2063392 said:


> I assume by now you're talking to John, He can be a bit of a hardhead but as long as you keep your composer and have facts/vid/pics to backup what you're saying he'll concede. Mac will also try to make things right as long as you keep you're cool.


Yea talking to John and justin their installer. I'm trying to remain calm but it's hard when your in this type of situation. They want me to bring my truck down. (For the third time) and a load of material. (They have the spreader) so how the hell I'm supposed to do that i don't know.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2063460 said:


> Yea talking to John and justin their installer. I'm trying to remain calm but it's hard when your in this type of situation. They want me to bring my truck down. (For the third time) and a load of material. (They have the spreader) so how the hell I'm supposed to do that i don't know.


john is very reasonable you just need to keep your composer. Justin is a good guy but not an expert and pretty easy to expose as a hack if you have technical data and know what you're talking about. I gave Justin a lesson in Boss DXT's couple years ago when I got mine.

If I was you I'd come down tomorrow with a couple hundred pounds of what you're spreading and show them what the issues, if you want I can show up with a couple bags of ice slicer and snowplow to see if it's the materials you spreading. We're just on the threshold of winter and you probably want to get this resolved, I'll even buy lunch.


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;2063467 said:


> john is very reasonable you just need to keep your composer. Justin is a good guy but not an expert and pretty easy to expose as a hack if you have technical data and know what you're talking about. I gave Justin a lesson in Boss DXT's couple years ago when I got mine.
> 
> If I was you I'd come down tomorrow with a couple hundred pounds of what you're spreading and show them what the issues, if you want I can show up with a couple bags of ice slicer and snowplow to see if it's the materials you spreading. We're just on the threshold of winter and you probably want to get this resolved, I'll even buy lunch.


Yea that's the other problem.. They seem to be too busy to figure this out for me. I'm liking your idea of tomorrow because we are supposed to get 4" Sunday night. Pm me your phone number I'm going to send you a video of this thing


----------



## MK97

Maybe it's just my lack of patience but after being dicked around that much I would cut all ties. Nothing is more frustrating than doing a lot of business with someone only to be treated as a nuisance when I'm trying to get a piece of equipment they sold me repaired. I felt that way last year when I needed a new plow. Called them three times and each time they would call me back, and never heard anything. 

Watershed has always treated me right, even when first starting out, they got my old northman working before a storm even though they were busy and I was basically a nobody to them at that point. A couple plows and mowers later and that same level of service has continued. 

That said, if they started pulling the same things you're dealing with, I would find a new vendor. Loyalty is a big thing, but when it comes to business I'm as loyal as my money. If they interfere with my ability to make money, then I will go elsewhere. Having to bite my tongue and put up with bad service in hopes of getting a repair done, is just something I wont tolerate.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2063513 said:


> Yea that's the other problem.. They seem to be too busy to figure this out for me. I'm liking your idea of tomorrow because we are supposed to get 4" Sunday night. Pm me your phone number I'm going to send you a video of this thing


PM sent....


----------



## BRL1

Well this storm has costed me about 2 grand to have someone else salt my property's

I should send it to mac


----------



## rob_cook2001

Sorry to hear that.. Hopefully they get you taken care of quickly. If not maybe its time for a boss spreader.


----------



## MK97

Nothing is more frustrating than losing money on something that should have been avoidable.


----------



## BRL1

rob_cook2001;2064335 said:


> Sorry to hear that.. Hopefully they get you taken care of quickly. If not maybe its time for a boss spreader.





MK97;2064375 said:


> Nothing is more frustrating than losing money on something that should have been avoidable.


I'm going down tomorrow to fix this issue either way im leaving with my money or a different spreader.

But im leaning tward a meyer ploy hawk, the guy i had do all my lots has one and just ordered a new 4 yard one. I was riding with him last night and driving no less than 10mph while salting. wireless controls so i can switch from truck to truck with no wires.


----------



## MK97

BRL1;2064430 said:


> I'm going down tomorrow to fix this issue either way im leaving with my money or a different spreader.
> 
> But im leaning tward a meyer ploy hawk, the guy i had do all my lots has one and just ordered a new 4 yard one. I was riding with him last night and driving no less than 10mph while salting. wireless controls so i can switch from truck to truck with no wires.


Hopefully you get it squared away without a lot of headache. If you got time, hit me up for lunch or something.


----------



## BRL1

MK97;2064435 said:


> Hopefully you get it squared away without a lot of headache. If you got time, hit me up for lunch or something.


I'll probably be down around 3 I've got a lot to get done in the morning and we're getting more snow tonight...


----------



## MK97

BRL1;2064545 said:


> I'll probably be down around 3 I've got a lot to get done in the morning and we're getting more snow tonight...


No worries, we're supposed to get under an inch tonight.


----------



## BUFF

Snowing pretty good at home and is starting to in Longmont.


----------



## MK97

Whole lot of nothing here which isn't surprising...


----------



## BUFF

Snow didn't amount to much more than shoveling and de-icing walks. I would have much rather slept in till 5a but at least it was something.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Same thing in Greeley. Only walks needed service.


----------



## MK97

We got maybe 1/4" up here, just enough to create a light covering.


----------



## BRL1

We got nothing over night up here. I don't mind today lol


----------



## MK97

BRL1;2065167 said:


> We got nothing over night up here. I don't mind today lol


You have been cranking up there this week, Where as we finally got enough to push here one day this season, lol.


----------



## BRL1

MK97;2065195 said:


> You have been cranking up there this week, Where as we finally got enough to push here one day this season, lol.


I have had 6 pushes this year so far. 1'' and zero tolerance accounts can be a pain in the ass. But hey i make some money sometimes lol.

Well with Dave's help i think i have my v box working. 
I went down today with my plow truck and a couple trash cans full of material hoping to get something figured out with mac....lets just say after a few arguments and being told "i dont have time for you today" a couple times i was on the war path. So i got a hold of the tech at snow ex for the third time and he was very helpful. I have to say their technical support at snow ex is very good, Mac need some help on how to treat customers from them. 
But anyway after about an hour on the phone with him and multiple pictures and videos of the problem he told me to take out a couple of the baffles that direct material to the auger. So i took out 2 of the 3 and it seems to be feeding material a lot better. My test was done with the spinner removed and auger on max and before the baffles were removed it would take 40-50 seconds to fill up a small 5 gallon bucket. After i took out the baffles with the same test the v box would fill up the bucket in under 10 seconds.

This is the amount of material flow i am looking for but i voiced my concern with all the material weight on the auger now with the snow ex tech and he said that it may or may not be a problem just try it out.

So when i fill it plumb up tomorrow i hope i don't break the auger lol.


----------



## BUFF

If your auger fails it's under warranty.........and you should have a great time getting that resolved......
Shoot me a text after you've played with it a couple times tomorrow, if all is good I have no problem giving John a lesson in customer service and standing behind what they sell. 
There's a guy here named Mark13 and I believe he has or had the same spreader as you. You may want to shoot him a PM and pick his brain.


----------



## MK97

BRL1;2065537 said:


> I have had 6 pushes this year so far. 1'' and zero tolerance accounts can be a pain in the ass. But hey i make some money sometimes lol.
> 
> Well with Dave's help i think i have my v box working.
> I went down today with my plow truck and a couple trash cans full of material hoping to get something figured out with mac....lets just say after a few arguments and being told "i dont have time for you today" a couple times i was on the war path. So i got a hold of the tech at snow ex for the third time and he was very helpful. I have to say their technical support at snow ex is very good, Mac need some help on how to treat customers from them.
> But anyway after about an hour on the phone with him and multiple pictures and videos of the problem he told me to take out a couple of the baffles that direct material to the auger. So i took out 2 of the 3 and it seems to be feeding material a lot better. My test was done with the spinner removed and auger on max and before the baffles were removed it would take 40-50 seconds to fill up a small 5 gallon bucket. After i took out the baffles with the same test the v box would fill up the bucket in under 10 seconds.
> 
> This is the amount of material flow i am looking for but i voiced my concern with all the material weight on the auger now with the snow ex tech and he said that it may or may not be a problem just try it out.
> 
> So when i fill it plumb up tomorrow i hope i don't break the auger lol.


Glad it is sorted out for now, good job keeping your cool after that experience.

Just saw a story on the news about the awesomeness that is the Plowz&Mowz app. Guy from Rush Management was explaining it, didn't see it mentioned on how they lowball contractors.


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;2065583 said:


> If your auger fails it's under warranty.........and you should have a great time getting that resolved......
> Shoot me a text after you've played with it a couple times tomorrow, if all is good I have no problem giving John a lesson in customer service and standing behind what they sell.
> There's a guy here named Mark13 and I believe he has or had the same spreader as you. You may want to shoot him a PM and pick his brain.


Yea I will have to find him and ask him some questions. 
Thanks for all your help I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## BRL1

MK97;2065625 said:


> Glad it is sorted out for now, good job keeping your cool after that experience.
> 
> Just saw a story on the news about the awesomeness that is the Plowz&Mowz app. Guy from Rush Management was explaining it, didn't see it mentioned on how they lowball contractors.


Yea I was about ready to do something stupid but I know that would have just made the situation worse.


----------



## MK97

BRL1;2065645 said:


> Yea I was about ready to do something stupid but I know that would have just made the situation worse.


I know what you mean, you tend to think things through a little more when you have a lot to lose. If it were me, I would leave a google review and just let people know about your experience.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;2065653 said:


> If it were me, I would leave a google review and just let people know about your experience.


Oh great you're one of those......... Have seen South Parks spin on Yelpers.......


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;2065677 said:


> Oh great you're one of those......... Have seen South Parks spin on Yelpers.......


Hahahahaha

WARNING YELP CRITIC


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2065698 said:


> Hahahahaha
> 
> WARNING YELP CRITIC


"Yelper Special" ....... eeeeeew :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## MK97

BUFF;2065677 said:


> Oh great you're one of those......... Have seen South Parks spin on Yelpers.......


Well when you get absolute **** service, it's only right to warn others.

As to South Park, I've seen the episode, and it was hilarious. "Did you ride your tiny bicicleta to skoool"?


BRL1;2065698 said:


> Hahahahaha
> 
> WARNING YELP CRITIC





BUFF;2065707 said:


> "Yelper Special" ....... eeeeeew :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


Luckily for me I've never even used Yelp, so I think I'm safe. Thumbs Up


----------



## BRL1

MK97;2065730 said:


> Well when you get absolute **** service, it's only right to warn others.
> 
> As to South Park, I've seen the episode, and it was hilarious. "Did you ride your tiny bicicleta to skoool"?
> 
> Luckily for me I've never even used Yelp, so I think I'm safe. Thumbs Up


Yea its probably just me though.... i had bad bad bad luck with equipment this year. Bought a new Kubota ZD326 60'' rear discharge mower and it was crap too i made them give me a full refund but it took 2 months of calling 3 times a day just to cuss them out.


----------



## MK97

BRL1;2065768 said:


> Yea its probably just me though.... i had bad bad bad luck with equipment this year. Bought a new Kubota ZD326 60'' rear discharge mower and it was crap too i made them give me a full refund but it took 2 months of calling 3 times a day just to cuss them out.


Even if it blows up, having to keep calling to cuss them out is a service issue. Suppliers have to take care of us, like we take care of our customers. Plenty of other competitors is any of us give bad service.


----------



## BRL1

MK97;2065982 said:


> Even if it blows up, having to keep calling to cuss them out is a service issue. Suppliers have to take care of us, like we take care of our customers. Plenty of other competitors is any of us give bad service.


Any of the dealers i have met are more concerned with the next sale rather then customer service. I get it but it sucks for all of us.

I think i have john on my side now i loaded it up this morning and it did what i expected it to. over heat and throw codes. couldn't even get through a 1/4 of a hopper. So i drove down to loveland AGAIN. After a couple hours of testing and me breathing down their neck they are going to return it to the distributor. so that's where it is now.... full of material that i paid for, i better get a damn good credit for the next one.

Dave was right again. have patience and come at em with straight facts and hold your ground.


----------



## MK97

BRL1;2066657 said:


> Any of the dealers i have met are more concerned with the next sale rather then customer service. I get it but it sucks for all of us.
> 
> I think i have john on my side now i loaded it up this morning and it did what i expected it to. over heat and throw codes. couldn't even get through a 1/4 of a hopper. So i drove down to loveland AGAIN. After a couple hours of testing and me breathing down their neck they are going to return it to the distributor. so that's where it is now.... full of material that i paid for, i better get a damn good credit for the next one.
> 
> Dave was right again. have patience and come at em with straight facts and hold your ground.


That's why I like Watershed, Dave is very old school and will actually make things right without making 100 trips down. He's yet to give me issues with any problem I've had.

Sucks you had to make another trip, but at least that thing is finally going back. Hopefully get a credit for the material, but doubtful it will happen. You going with the wireless one now?


----------



## BRL1

MK97;2066691 said:


> That's why I like Watershed, Dave is very old school and will actually make things right without making 100 trips down. He's yet to give me issues with any problem I've had.
> 
> Sucks you had to make another trip, but at least that thing is finally going back. Hopefully get a credit for the material, but doubtful it will happen. You going with the wireless one now?


I'm not quite sure yet. Just making sure that this issue is resolved first. They are trying to push me twards a boss


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2066657 said:


> Any of the dealers i have met are more concerned with the next sale rather then customer service. I get it but it sucks for all of us.
> 
> I think i have john on my side now i loaded it up this morning and it did what i expected it to. over heat and throw codes. couldn't even get through a 1/4 of a hopper. So i drove down to loveland AGAIN. After a couple hours of testing and me breathing down their neck they are going to return it to the distributor. so that's where it is now.... full of material that i paid for, i better get a damn good credit for the next one.
> 
> Dave was right again. have patience and come at em with straight facts and hold your ground.


Seems like you're getting some resolution and hopefully a full refund.


----------



## MK97

BRL1;2066704 said:


> I'm not quite sure yet. Just making sure that this issue is resolved first. They are trying to push me twards a boss


Hopefully the resolution is something you'll be happy with.


----------



## coloradopushr

BUFF;2066817 said:


> Seems like you're getting some resolution and hopefully a full refund.


Still wont bring back the $$$ that he had to pay a sub. Oh well atleast we have all learned not to buy that spreader. Valuable info of what products dont work is why we have advantage over other contractors. Makes this site great.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BRL1;2065537 said:


> I have had 6 pushes this year so far. 1'' and zero tolerance accounts can be a pain in the ass. But hey i make some money sometimes lol.
> 
> Well with Dave's help i think i have my v box working.
> I went down today with my plow truck and a couple trash cans full of material hoping to get something figured out with mac....lets just say after a few arguments and being told "i dont have time for you today" a couple times i was on the war path. So i got a hold of the tech at snow ex for the third time and he was very helpful. I have to say their technical support at snow ex is very good, Mac need some help on how to treat customers from them.
> But anyway after about an hour on the phone with him and multiple pictures and videos of the problem he told me to take out a couple of the baffles that direct material to the auger. So i took out 2 of the 3 and it seems to be feeding material a lot better. My test was done with the spinner removed and auger on max and before the baffles were removed it would take 40-50 seconds to fill up a small 5 gallon bucket. After i took out the baffles with the same test the v box would fill up the bucket in under 10 seconds.
> 
> This is the amount of material flow i am looking for but i voiced my concern with all the material weight on the auger now with the snow ex tech and he said that it may or may not be a problem just try it out.
> 
> So when i fill it plumb up tomorrow i hope i don't break the auger lol.


Which spreader do you have? Pretty sure I read it somewhere, but I don't remember.


----------



## BPS#1

Mark Oomkes;2066928 said:


> Which spreader do you have? Pretty sure I read it somewhere, but I don't remember.


Read the quoted text.

The info you seek is right in front of your eyes. 
If you can't see it there you won't see it in reply to your question.


----------



## BRL1

It was a snow ex sp 7550


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;2066960 said:


> Read the quoted text.
> 
> The info you seek is right in front of your eyes.
> If you can't see it there you won't see it in reply to your question.


Shouldn't you be out hustling chips and tortilla's....


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;2067042 said:


> Shouldn't you be out hustling chips and tortilla's....


I literally busted out laughing at this one lol


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2067053 said:


> I literally busted out laughing at this one lol


Funny how a serious question can have humor in it..... hope you didn't flood your keyboard...Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BRL1;2066983 said:


> It was a snow ex sp 7550


Weird, I was under the impression SnowEx's weren't bad.

My opinion (as you already know) is auger drives are from being perfected compared to chain drive. Or they don't put big enough motors on them to overcome all the weight resting on them and salt getting packed against them.

What I do know is UTG and chain drive V boxes work. I know the one auger drive I tried didn't and has severe limitations. I will be sticking with what I know works.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;2067042 said:


> Shouldn't you be out hustling chips and tortilla's....


Workin it

Smart phones take the interwebz mobile


----------



## BRL1

Mark Oomkes;2067073 said:


> Weird, I was under the impression SnowEx's weren't bad.
> 
> My opinion (as you already know) is auger drives are from being perfected compared to chain drive. Or they don't put big enough motors on them to overcome all the weight resting on them and salt getting packed against them.
> 
> What I do know is UTG and chain drive V boxes work. I know the one auger drive I tried didn't and has severe limitations. I will be sticking with what I know works.


I was under the same impression. 
Funny thing is when I'm in the back of the dealers shop with them taking out the v box all they are doing is saying how bad these are and that they wish they would stop selling them.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Hope the problem is taken care of.. I love the boss spreaders bit the most important thing I can tell you is stay away from wireless stuff. I know two people that have had them and both had major issues.


----------



## BRL1

rob_cook2001;2067705 said:


> Hope the problem is taken care of.. I love the boss spreaders bit the most important thing I can tell you is stay away from wireless stuff. I know two people that have had them and both had major issues.


Did they have issues with the remotes ? We're they the meyer ones?


----------



## BPS#1

Matt I know a guy in Cheyenne that had a wireless remote for his plow. 
After fighting it for 2 seasons he gave up and wired one in. 

He said it was determined that all the military radio transmission around Cheyenne thanks 
to FE Warren was over powering the wireless transmitter.


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;2067849 said:


> Matt I know a guy in Cheyenne that had a wireless remote for his plow.
> After fighting it for 2 seasons he gave up and wired one in.
> 
> He said it was determined that all the military radio transmission around Cheyenne thanks
> to FE Warren was over powering the wireless transmitter.


Hmmm I guess I'll just go with a boss. Or I could still get the meyer without wireless controls. They make a hardwire kit too.


----------



## rob_cook2001

One was a Meyer, he went through 3-4 remotes in one season. The other one was a Western I believe bit not 100% sure.. If I ever buy a v box for a pickup it will be a BOSS. I have ran one a few times and it was amazing. I should really have one in my truck but can't bring myself to spread with a nice truck. I have two sub's with dump trucks that do all my spreading but would love a v box for touching up and emergency's.. I remember you talking about speed being a big concern, well the boss spreaders will flat out dump material. II was able to spread a heaped box in about 10 minutes.


----------



## BRL1

rob_cook2001;2068248 said:


> One was a Meyer, he went through 3-4 remotes in one season. The other one was a Western I believe bit not 100% sure.. If I ever buy a v box for a pickup it will be a BOSS. I have ran one a few times and it was amazing. I should really have one in my truck but can't bring myself to spread with a nice truck. I have two sub's with dump trucks that do all my spreading but would love a v box for touching up and emergency's.. I remember you talking about speed being a big concern, well the boss spreaders will flat out dump material. II was able to spread a heaped box in about 10 minutes.


Material feed speed is the main deciding factor on what one i get. That and reliability that is one of the reasons why i like the meyer is because i have seen them work. I havent seen a boss in person so i wouldn't know, and there inst much info out on them.
I am really getting nervous on my situation i haven't even been able to order a new one yet because the distributor took it and is testing it and they keep saying they don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2068280 said:


> Material feed speed is the main deciding factor on what one i get. That and reliability that is one of the reasons why i like the meyer is because i have seen them work. I havent seen a boss in person so i wouldn't know, and there inst much info out on them.
> I am really getting nervous on my situation i haven't even been able to order a new one yet because the distributor took it and is testing it and they keep saying they don't see anything wrong with it.


Just go buy a new spreader, if they feel your Snowex is working correctly I'll buy it from you for $500.00 and I'll throw in a couple lunches too.Thumbs Up


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;2068336 said:


> Just go buy a new spreader, if they feel your Snowex is working correctly I'll buy it from you for $500.00 and I'll throw in a couple lunches too.Thumbs Up


Haha yea cuz I have another 7k to go spend. I just bought another plow and still have to buy the truck side kit. 
And you would actually buy that thing? Someone couldn't pay me to use it.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2068340 said:


> Haha yea cuz I have another 7k to go spend. I just bought another plow and still have to buy the truck side kit.
> And you would actually buy that thing? Someone couldn't pay me to use it.


Sure I'd buy it, then put a 1.21 jigawatt flux capacitor to power that puppy..... I assume you bought a Boss, if so go to OJ Watson in Greeley, they were aboot $150.00 less than MAC for a Mount, Wiring and V Controller which has them right aboot $1K


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;2068343 said:


> Sure I'd buy it, then put a 1.21 jigawatt flux capacitor to power that puppy..... I assume you bought a Boss, if so go to OJ Watson in Greeley, they were aboot $150.00 less than MAC for a Mount, Wiring and V Controller which has them right aboot $1K


No Actually a western wide out.... Got a good deal on it


----------



## BRL1

All the boss plows I could find were around 4-6k for really beat up stuff


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2068348 said:


> No Actually a western wide out.... Got a good deal on it


Nice......


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;2068355 said:


> Nice......


It will look kinda weird with a western wideout and a boss spreader in my truck lol. Maybe I'll take the boss off ghe 02 and put it on mine and give the western to my brother to put on his truck.

That way I'll be matching!


----------



## coloradopushr

BRL1;2068348 said:


> No Actually a western wide out.... Got a good deal on it


How much did you pay for your wideout plow?


----------



## BRL1

coloradopushr;2068693 said:


> How much did you pay for your wideout plow?


3k its in good shape 2 years old


----------



## coloradopushr

BRL1;2068726 said:


> 3k its in good shape 2 years old


Dang that is a good deal.did it co.e with controller and wiring harness or mount?


----------



## BRL1

coloradopushr;2068840 said:


> Dang that is a good deal.did it co.e with controller and wiring harness or mount?


No just the plow because it was off a ford and I have a chevy. The mount and working kit should cost about 1k so I'll have 4 into it


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2068854 said:


> No just the plow because it was off a ford and I have a chevy. The mount and working kit should cost about 1k so I'll have 4 into it


Should have got the Ford to go along with it........:waving:
:whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;2068863 said:


> Should have got the Ford to go along with it........:waving:
> :whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling:


I can't afford any more break downs right now lol


----------



## coloradopushr

Boss just came out with a new 5'6 v plow fot atv and small utv. Here is a link if you wanna check it out. NEW Boss VXT for ATV and Mid-Sized UTV Market
http://www.centralparts.com/blog/2015/10/23/new-boss-vxt-for-atv-and-mid-sized-utv-market/


----------



## BRL1

coloradopushr;2069792 said:


> Boss just came out with a new 5'6 v plow fot atv and small utv. Here is a link if you wanna check it out. NEW Boss VXT for ATV and Mid-Sized UTV Market
> http://www.centralparts.com/blog/2015/10/23/new-boss-vxt-for-atv-and-mid-sized-utv-market/


That's pretty cool. Perfect for a rzr


----------



## BRL1

Well we got a full refund on the snow ex wanna be spreader. Boss is gettin picked up Wednesday


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Congrats!!!!


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2070324 said:


> Well we got a full refund on the snow ex wanna be spreader. Boss is gettin picked up Wednesday


Was there any explanation to what the issue was?

And we have snow in the forecast for Friday & Monday.


----------



## coloradopushr

BUFF;2070350 said:


> Was there any explanation to what the issue was?
> 
> And we have snow in the forecast for Friday & Monday.


Yeah good timing for your new spreader to be put to use.


----------



## BRL1

Thank you. No explanation of what was wrong. The guy that was in charge of the spreader issue at the distributior wasn't ghe smartest guy but he did understand my situation and I think he felt kinda embarrassed for what had happened. 

They had it for about a week and then decided to come up with a bs story about how they thought the auger was spinning backward. When I had a video of the auger spinning the right way. Arrow on the shaft was turning the right way indicated and it was pushing material out the chute. 
Anyway they called me saying they had fixed it and I can come pick it up. I asked what they had done to it and their response was to make up some story about how the auger was spinning backward. When I corrected them on that and asked what they did to fix the over heating issue their response was to ask me where my controller was located and I told them it was on the dash. The guy tried to tell me that my defroster must have been over heating the controller and they had replaced it. I just said that is a joke and I want a refund. They said they had to test it and I would have to try and use it so I said no if that's what needs to happen for me to get my money back you can drive up here and I can show you it's not going to work. So he drove up and I loaded it up and it couldn't unload the material so I had to shovel it out again. 

The guy thought I would be ok with just doing a trade for a different snow ex unit. I told him your outta your mind I'm done with dealing with play toys. He said I understand and gave me a hundred dollar bill. I appreciate the gesture but it's about 35 of those short after all the fuel and subs I've paid. Not to mention headache and loss of sleep.


----------



## BUFF

Where did you get the Boss from and chain or auger feed?


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;2070382 said:


> Where did you get the Boss from and chain or auger feed?


Mac. The distributor credited macs money back so I had a credit with them. After they found out that I was getting pissed off about it their customer service seemed to get a lot better.


----------



## BRL1

And it's a drag chain with dual vibrators.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2070386 said:


> Mac. The distributor credited macs money back so I had a credit with them. After they found out that I was getting pissed off about it their customer service seemed to get a lot better.





BRL1;2070387 said:


> And it's a drag chain with dual vibrators.


Well I hope like hell it all works oot in the end.

When are you picking it up on Wednesday, I may come check it oot.


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;2070403 said:


> Well I hope like hell it all works oot in the end.
> 
> When are you picking it up on Wednesday, I may come check it oot.


It will probably be later in the day. Maybe aroind 4?


----------



## BRL1

Would you guys keep your eyes open for any trencher attachments for sale down there. I have a vermeer mini skid and I need a trencher for it. It has the same plates as the toro dingo and ditch witch


----------



## Mark Oomkes

At least you have a decent distributor. 

After my auger drive fiasco, they gave me a brandy new chain drive which was only slightly less of a POS than the auger drive. Spinner motor worked for aboot 10 salt runs.........maybe then would crap out. They put I don't don't know how many spinner motors on it under warranty. 

Overload\Jam lights would come on frequently. 

Finally told them I wanted my money back last spring, after a bunch of BS they said they would give me ANOTHER brandy new spreader. The jury is out on that one, only used twice..........lightly. 

Meyer\Swenson would not back up the dealer and\or distributor. They were both fighting for me. 

Just another reason to never buy another Meyer POS.


----------



## BRL1

Mark Oomkes;2070497 said:


> At least you have a decent distributor.
> 
> After my auger drive fiasco, they gave me a brandy new chain drive which was only slightly less of a POS than the auger drive. Spinner motor worked for aboot 10 salt runs.........maybe then would crap out. They put I don't don't know how many spinner motors on it under warranty.
> 
> Overload\Jam lights would come on frequently.
> 
> Finally told them I wanted my money back last spring, after a bunch of BS they said they would give me ANOTHER brandy new spreader. The jury is out on that one, only used twice..........lightly.
> 
> Meyer\Swenson would not back up the dealer and\or distributor. They were both fighting for me.
> 
> Just another reason to never buy another Meyer POS.


Yea that's pretty much what they were tryin to do to me. Snow ex said to just throw parts at it and I said I don't have time for me to drive down and have this broken down so you can figure out what is wrong with it. I said if this isn't fixed by Monday you will have legal papers.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2070414 said:


> It will probably be later in the day. Maybe aroind 4?


I can probably make that, see you then.


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;2070525 said:


> I can probably make that, see you then.


Alrighty ill see you there. good thing its not lunch time


----------



## BUFF

Been watching the timing of this latest storm shift to the right all week. at the rate it's shifting it'll be Wednesday by the time it shows up.


----------



## BRL1

*vbx spreader*

I hope it hits before Tuesday because i leave for vegas!

Well here are some pics of the new spreader its loaded up now because i had to try it out! works great it puts out alot more material than the snow ex ever dreamed of.

I also have a Boss tail gate spreader for sale if anyone needs one. 
Its one season old. There is a pic of it too


----------



## rob_cook2001

Looks great! I told you the boss spreaders kicked butt!. What did the spreader set you back... If I may ask.


----------



## BRL1

rob_cook2001;2072678 said:


> Looks great! I told you the boss spreaders kicked butt!. What did the spreader set you back... If I may ask.


Yea I'm happy with it so far! It was about $7200 plus the bibrator kit.

I really like the controller and how you can adjust the brightness of the work lights and vibrator from the controller. 
I'll be looking for another wIring harness for my other truck so I have two in case one goes down.


----------



## MK97

It's coming down pretty good here. At about 3" right now.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2072543 said:


> I hope it hits before Tuesday because i leave for vegas!
> 
> Well here are some pics of the new spreader its loaded up now because i had to try it out! works great it puts out alot more material than the snow ex ever dreamed of.


V Box looks good, don't sandblast any vehicles while spreading........



MK97;2072789 said:


> It's coming down pretty good here. At about 3" right now.


Started to snow here around 7a, have aboot 1.5" on the grass but it's just melting off the pavement. Not much intensity and don't think it's going to end up being much of an event.

Webcams in Longmont show next to nothing on the ground. http://webcam.longmontcolorado.gov/streetcams/


----------



## immortal.ben

I have yet to see a flake.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Nothing in LaSalle.


----------



## BUFF

immortal.ben;2072808 said:


> I have yet to see a flake.


Radar is showing not much of anything going on south of Golden.

What's your forecast calling for?


----------



## MK97

Well got 5 min away from the house and it was half an inch or else everywhere. So essentially wound up taking the plow on a tour of the city, lol.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;2072819 said:


> Nothing in LaSalle.


I saw Reggie last night at a party in Longmont, he's still as ugly and cranky as he's always been.... Good to see some things never change..:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SnoFarmer

immortal.ben;2072808 said:


> I have yet to see a flake.


In Co? I find this hard to belive.


----------



## BRL1

Only about 2" here in the lots that don't have traffic in them. Everything else is melting off.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2072872 said:


> Only about 2" here in the lots that don't have traffic in them. Everything else is melting off.


Spreader good?


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;2072880 said:


> Spreader good?


Yea I have only used it a little bit. But I was able to drive about 7mph and the spreader was on half speed. A lot better


----------



## Mark Oomkes

immortal.ben;2072808 said:


> I have yet to see a flake.


Head over to the Wapiti Range and you'll find at least one.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2072912 said:


> Head over to the Wapiti Range and you'll find at least one.


Oh yeah there's a few flakes falling oot of the sky....


----------



## BRL1

I have 7" at my house and there isn't one inch in town. Wtf


----------



## BUFF

I have aboot 3.5", still melting off the hard surfaces and lightly snowing. 
Just got back from Loveland and they may have an 1" on the grass.
Been getting sporadic heavy waves throughout the day.


----------



## immortal.ben

Maybe an inch and a half here so far. I will be out sometime early in the morning to do my route.


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;2070371 said:


> Thank you. No explanation of what was wrong. The guy that was in charge of the spreader issue at the distributior wasn't ghe smartest guy but he did understand my situation and I think he felt kinda embarrassed for what had happened.
> 
> They had it for about a week and then decided to come up with a bs story about how they thought the auger was spinning backward. When I had a video of the auger spinning the right way. Arrow on the shaft was turning the right way indicated and it was pushing material out the chute.
> Anyway they called me saying they had fixed it and I can come pick it up. I asked what they had done to it and their response was to make up some story about how the auger was spinning backward. When I corrected them on that and asked what they did to fix the over heating issue their response was to ask me where my controller was located and I told them it was on the dash. The guy tried to tell me that my defroster must have been over heating the controller and they had replaced it. I just said that is a joke and I want a refund. They said they had to test it and I would have to try and use it so I said no if that's what needs to happen for me to get my money back you can drive up here and I can show you it's not going to work. So he drove up and I loaded it up and it couldn't unload the material so I had to shovel it out again.
> 
> The guy thought I would be ok with just doing a trade for a different snow ex unit. I told him your outta your mind I'm done with dealing with play toys. He said I understand and gave me a hundred dollar bill. I appreciate the gesture but it's about 35 of those short after all the fuel and subs I've paid. Not to mention headache and loss of sleep.


You've certainly dealt with more than your share of brown steaming piles this summer when it comes to equipment. 
Glad to hear they stepped up finally.


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;2073648 said:


> You've certainly dealt with more than your share of brown steaming piles this summer when it comes to equipment.
> Glad to hear they stepped up finally.


Yea I have. I must have a black cloud following me.

Weather guessers are saying 6-8 inches for us tonight. 
I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2074176 said:


> Yea I have. I must have a black cloud following me.
> 
> Weather guessers are saying 6-8 inches for us tonight.
> I'm not holding my breath.


1"<> for me, probably just be another night of interrupted sleep.


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;2074184 said:


> 1"<> for me, probably just be another night of interrupted sleep.


Yep. Do you know where I can find a full install manual for the boss vxt plows


----------



## BRL1

I mostly just want the wiring diagram they have the plow mount on line


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BRL1;2074176 said:


> Yea I have. I must have a black cloud following me.


I can beat your black cloud every day of the year. Trust me.

Glad you got a better deal than I did. Even better, yours works.


----------



## BRL1

Mark Oomkes;2074194 said:


> I can beat your black cloud every day of the year. Trust me.
> 
> Glad you got a better deal than I did. Even better, yours works.


What happened with you?


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2074283 said:


> What happened with you?


I'll tell you..... Mark happened......:whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2074187 said:


> Yep. Do you know where I can find a full install manual for the boss vxt plows





BRL1;2074188 said:


> I mostly just want the wiring diagram they have the plow mount on line


This link http://www.bossplow.com/support/documents/index/17
will take you to plow manuals.

When you got your plow last year did you register it with Boss? If not you should and also register as a Boss owner. By registering you can post on their forum which is monitored by Boss employees which will get you answers regarding tech stuff instead of talking to the dealer. You can also get free replacement decals too if needed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BRL1;2074283 said:


> What happened with you?





BUFF;2074318 said:


> I'll tell you..... Mark happened......:whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling:


Pretty much sums it up.

This year or last year? Or the year before?


----------



## BUFF

So much for the 1-3" they were calling for...... Got 6-8" and some 2ft drifts. Still snowing hard and will have another round later.


----------



## immortal.ben

Yeah, sneaky storm dumped a bunch. I'm plowing. LOVE these storms that blow and drift. Digging people out with my skid makes pretty good $$.


----------



## BUFF

immortal.ben;2074893 said:


> Yeah, sneaky storm dumped a bunch. I'm plowing. LOVE these storms that blow and drift. Digging people out with my skid makes pretty good $$.


Money is good.........


----------



## immortal.ben

BUFF;2074907 said:


> Money is good.........


Indeed. Made an extra $1k today, aside from my route. Now to enjoy some sleep.


----------



## BRL1

What is sleep?


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2076555 said:


> What is sleep?


LOL..... I bet the wind has been keeping you busy.
I went to UW today to bring my kid home for the winter break and it was blowing 40mph<> on US 287 from the state line to about 5miles north of Tie Siding. Had some decent wind effect snow.......


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;2076555 said:


> What is sleep?





BUFF;2076563 said:


> LOL..... I bet the wind has been keeping you busy.
> I went to UW today to bring my kid home for the winter break and it was blowing 40mph<> on US 287 from the state line to about 5miles north of Tie Siding. Had some decent wind effect snow.......


One storm I plowed 4 20 hr days. With drive time to my place etc. 
Shower and getting some thing hot to eat I might have got 3 hrs of sleep.
By the 4th day when I fell asleep at the drive up window waiting for my breakfast I knew it was time to get off the roads.
What you did when/where just kinda blurs together real bad.
We had new snow fall a couple days plus the wind, the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## BPS#1

Not a big winter for snow here this year. 
I've put the plow on twice.

This rig would be real handy for small parking lots like fast food restaurants.

Saw another homemade rig yesterday but wasn't able to get a pic. 
Guy has a vintage CJ with a push box mounted to his rig. 
He was pushing enough snow to rival our modern Vs with wings.
It wouldn't do very good tho for drift busting.


----------



## BRL1

If I can remember right tonighg is my first full night of sleep sense Tuesday. Tuesday morning I was out from 1 am to abiut 7 pm then I got a couple hours of sleep and whent back out at 3 am then was out all day doing clean ups. Of course my brother is gone and I am running solo


----------



## BRL1

*What i did today*

The snow dumps were getting a little packed so i had to push em back.

There was also about 3'' of hardpack on the drive lanes so i scraped em and got a full melt before the sun went down ussmileyflag


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;2076646 said:


> One storm I plowed 4 20 hr days. With drive time to my place etc.
> Shower and getting some thing hot to eat I might have got 3 hrs of sleep.
> By the 4th day when I fell asleep at the drive up window waiting for my breakfast I knew it was time to get off the roads.
> What you did when/where just kinda blurs together real bad.
> We had new snow fall a couple days plus the wind, the gift that keeps on giving.


Running on maybe 6 hours sense tuesday morning. I have to go out to salt all my accounts again tonnight. we have used about 10 tons of salt/sand


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;2077043 said:


> The snow dumps were getting a little packed so i had to push em back.
> 
> There was also about 3'' of hardpack on the drive lanes so i scraped em and got a full melt before the sun went down ussmileyflag


Bottom pic........... I never had snow berms that far to the south as what you show there. 
Then again I just made a massive pile where the skid sits and blocked the driving lane down to barely 2 cars by the end of the season.

I guess now they got you by the seasonal short hairs they'll get you to push it back.


----------



## BPS#1

Don't you love how the mental patients at apartments get in your way while plowing?


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;2077189 said:


> Don't you love how the mental patients at apartments get in your way while plowing?


People are always in the way. 
The loader work isn't included in the seasonal price. 
That's about how big it was almost blocking the garbage cans. I couldn't push snow back any further with my truck and didn't feel like breaking something


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;2077236 said:


> People are always in the way.
> The loader work isn't included in the seasonal price.
> That's about how big it was almost blocking the garbage cans. I couldn't push snow back any further with my truck and didn't feel like breaking something


Gotcha

Depending on amount of snow with out melt off I can see that


----------



## BPS#1

After blowing uncountable 2 to 5 forecasts they finally got one.

Well not really.

Monday night/Tuesday morning 2 to 5 forecast. 
Hmmmm, 8 to 12 actual, plus another inch tuesday evening.

You know the plowing got serious when you chain up the front axle of a diesel to get around. 6 and 7% grades on 2 miles of mountain road. 12'' accumulation, 9.5' plow, ice underneath and pushing back the earlier berms. 
No fooling around, just go.


----------



## BPS#1

This is one way of doing it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BPS#1;2079493 said:


> After blowing uncountable 2 to 5 forecasts they finally got one.
> 
> Well not really.
> 
> *Monday night/Tuesday morning 2 to 5 forecast.
> Hmmmm, 8 to 12 actual, plus another inch tuesday evening.
> *
> You know the plowing got serious when you chain up the front axle of a diesel to get around. 6 and 7% grades on 2 miles of mountain road. 12'' accumulation, 9.5' plow, ice underneath and pushing back the earlier berms.
> No fooling around, just go.


They're just making up for the blown forecasts.

Nice pics.

Missing snow and sun here. We've had a brazillion days of clouds, mud and more rain here.


----------



## MK97

Got another teaser snow fall tonight. Got maybe half inch, just enough to annoy.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;2080185 said:


> Got another teaser snow fall tonight. Got maybe half inch, just enough to annoy.


Same here last night and tonight.


----------



## BRL1

Well Im salting. It's slick up here maybe 1"


----------



## MK97

I swear the forecast guessing is getting worse. Had to high tail it from Denver back to FoCo last night since our up to 1" became 4" in short order. Drive up sucked, way too many people too scared to go over 20MPH last night on the highway.


----------



## bsuds

Between 4-5"s fell in golden last night.
I had a feeling we would get more than the weather men said.
Accuweather seems to be the most accurate this year. They called for between 4-8.


----------



## MK97

I looked at weather.com, noaa.org, and wunderground yesterday before deciding to go to Denver. All said under an inch, so figured it was worth going down. Having to plow wasn't a big deal, the drive up in that mess was the frustrating part. Had whiteout conditions at times. Luckily my time in WY has prepared me for when that happens, lol.


----------



## BUFF

Drove down from Lander Wyo this morning on "so so" roads from Lander to 20 miles west Laramie , hopped in ****** and plowed 2-3". Thumbs Up


----------



## BRL1

You have no idea what a blizzard is until you have to turn all your lights off and stick to watching the side of the road from your side window. Last night was the worst i have seen it in along long time. We ended up with 4-8'' here


----------



## bsuds

This winter has been pretty busy so far. I feel for those east coast guys who have yet to make a dollar this season.


----------



## MK97

BRL1;2082104 said:


> You have no idea what a blizzard is until you have to turn all your lights off and stick to watching the side of the road from your side window. Last night was the worst i have seen it in along long time. We ended up with 4-8'' here


That was last night driving up. It wasn't super heavy, but was blowing and creating white out conditions. I used the rumble strips a few times to gauge my location. Not sure if taking 25 up instead of 470 would have been better since it isn't as far out east. 


bsuds;2082159 said:


> This winter has been pretty busy so far. I feel for those east coast guys who have yet to make a dollar this season.


It's crazy to think it's in the 60's there, especially since they were buried this time last year. Those seasonal guys probably don't care though, haha.


----------



## BRL1

Ok so im just wondering here. Boss says you cant put wings on a 9.2 v because of weight. I need to get something figured out in order to move more snow per push. Throwing around the idea of getting a dxt for my new truck but what is the max i could go, with out causing issues to the plow?


----------



## BRL1

*v mode*

sliced through this like butter


----------



## rob_cook2001

I run a 9.2 DXT with wings and have no issues.. I have over 300hours of plowing on it. The only issue is with all the weight it doesn't like to stack in full scoop so I pull it back 1/2 way as I get up to the pile. I will be buying a new plow and truck for next season, it will be another 9.2 dxt with wings.


----------



## BRL1

rob_cook2001;2083006 said:


> I run a 9.2 DXT with wings and have no issues.. I have over 300hours of plowing on it. The only issue is with all the weight it doesn't like to stack in full scoop so I pull it back 1/2 way as I get up to the pile. I will be buying a new plow and truck for next season, it will be another 9.2 dxt with wings.


You going to sell your dxt? Or keep it for another truck. How wide is the 9.2 with wings and do the Wing tips touch the ground when driving ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BRL1;2082948 said:


> Ok so im just wondering here. Boss says you cant put wings on a 9.2 v because of weight. I need to get something figured out in order to move more snow per push. Throwing around the idea of getting a dxt for my new truck but what is the max i could go, with out causing issues to the plow?


Pfft, they say you're not supposed to put plows on CC diesels either.


----------



## BUFF

Anyone want to get lunch in FoCo on Wednesday? 
I'll be there getting steel and a skid of melt, thinking Famous Dave's.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sounds good to me...........


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;2083212 said:


> Anyone want to get lunch in FoCo on Wednesday?
> I'll be there getting steel and a skid of melt, thinking Famous Dave's.


I would Dave but I have to be in laramie wed


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2083249 said:


> Sounds good to me...........


Pffftttt..... like you'd show up



BRL1;2083353 said:


> I would Dave but I have to be in laramie wed


Bummer...... bring enough gear if you plan to be oot side, guess it was down to -27* along with a little breeze yesterday


----------



## MK97

I should be available on Wed. Need to go get a quote on some paintless dent removal and data log the car for the new tune, so it'll give me an excuse to run around by the highway.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;2083562 said:


> I should be available on Wed. Need to go get a quote on some paintless dent removal and data log the car for the new tune, so it'll give me an excuse to run around by the highway.


Ok, I'm heading to the Watershed for a skid of melt and Metal Distributors for steel so lets shoot for 11:30am at Famous Dave's


----------



## MK97

BUFF;2083565 said:


> Ok, I'm heading to the Watershed for a skid of melt and Metal Distributors for steel so lets shoot for 11:30am at Famous Dave's


Works for me.


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;2083565 said:


> Ok, I'm heading to the Watershed for a skid of melt and Metal Distributors for steel so lets shoot for 11:30am at Famous Dave's


whatcha gettin and how much he charge ya???


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2083631 said:


> whatcha gettin and how much he charge ya???


Don't know yet..... I'll probably get a skid if Ice Slicer. I still have plenty of Snow Plow to get through our subzero season, it's a little cheaper than Snow Plow and works good down to aboot 5*. 
Steel wise I'm building a headache rack for my '15 Ford and if I get my poop in a group and figure oot what I need to build a A frame gantry crane for my shop I'll get steel for it too.


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;2083996 said:


> Don't know yet..... I'll probably get a skid if Ice Slicer. I still have plenty of Snow Plow to get through our subzero season, it's a little cheaper than Snow Plow and works good down to aboot 5*.
> Steel wise I'm building a headache rack for my '15 Ford and if I get my poop in a group and figure oot what I need to build a A frame gantry crane for my shop I'll get steel for it too.


Woah! That is weird. I just ordered my headache rack for my 16 today and I finished my gantry crane as well...


----------



## rob_cook2001

I think I'll keep my DXT as I'll be keeping this truck as well.. The tips are very close to the ground so I bump the wings forward for driving. It has been a wile since I measured but iirc it was just over 11ft in straight position.


----------



## BRL1

rob_cook2001;2084959 said:


> I think I'll keep my DXT as I'll be keeping this truck as well.. The tips are very close to the ground so I bump the wings forward for driving. It has been a wile since I measured but iirc it was just over 11ft in straight position.


Ill probably get by with mine til i can afford a stainless dxt :laughing:

My brother and i put both trucks together and angle them both in creating a big v plow.

But when im on my route it would still be nice to have a bigger one.


----------



## rob_cook2001

My brother and I use to do the monster V when he plowed with me lol.. I was going to go with the stainless DXT for next season until I heard of rust problems with them.


----------



## BRL1

Really? i haven't heard that yet. plus boss doesn't make black wings so that would be weird looking.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

rob_cook2001;2084959 said:


> I think I'll keep my DXT as I'll be keeping this truck as well.. The tips are very close to the ground so I bump the wings forward for driving. It has been a wile since I measured but iirc it was just over 11ft in straight position.


Apparently you didn't get the memo, Boss is strictly copying Fisher and Western. Lol


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2085212 said:


> Apparently you didn't get the memo, Boss is strictly copying Fisher and Western. Lol


We're not drinking the same Kool-Aid (OH YEAH!!!) oot west......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2085245 said:


> We're not drinking the same Kool-Aid (OH YEAH!!!) oot west......


Thank goodness I'm west of the east coast.


----------



## BC Handyman

Mark Oomkes;2085246 said:


> Thank goodness I'm west of the east coast.


That sounds like East coast talk :laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BC Handyman;2085250 said:


> That sounds like East coast talk :laughing:


Don't you have curling to watch?

A tuque to knit?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2085246 said:


> Thank goodness I'm west of the east coast.


Oh yeah you're oot on the west end of the east coast time zone......
time zone has you a easterner Buckaroo.



BC Handyman;2085250 said:


> That sounds like East coast talk :laughing:


No $h!t eh....... just another hoser from the east spooting oof again eh......:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Morons......


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;2082948 said:


> Ok so im just wondering here. Boss says you cant put wings on a 9.2 v because of weight. I need to get something figured out in order to move more snow per push. Throwing around the idea of getting a dxt for my new truck but what is the max i could go, with out causing issues to the plow?


Dave told me that Hiniker DOES NOT sell a 9.6' with wings for a F250.

I told him good thing I didn't tell him what it was going on then. :laughing:

My F250 handles that way better than some of the clapped out garbage I see around here. 1 tons with a Boss V or a Blizzard wide out that are sagged down to the top of the fender rubbing the tires on flat ground and the plow lifted.

Maybe the whole problem is the BOW TIE, not the truck weight class.


----------



## BPS#1

rob_cook2001;2084959 said:


> I think I'll keep my DXT as I'll be keeping this truck as well.. The tips are very close to the ground so I bump the wings forward for driving. It has been a wile since I measured but iirc it was just over 11ft in straight position.


..........................


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;2087687 said:


> Dave told me that Hiniker DOES NOT sell a 9.6' with wings for a F250.
> 
> I told him good thing I didn't tell him what it was going on then. :laughing:
> 
> My F250 handles that way better than some of the clapped out garbage I see around here. 1 tons with a Boss V or a Blizzard wide out that are sagged down to the top of the fender rubbing the tires on flat ground and the plow lifted.
> 
> Maybe the whole problem is the BOW TIE, not the truck weight class.


Or maybe the operator. I have never had a problem with my Chevys.


----------



## BRL1

*.................*

Im level even with out the salter loaded and air bags at 60psi i have a rake but not because of front end droop.

Even stacking snow my front ends dont get weird.


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;2087699 said:


> Or maybe the operator. I have never had a problem with my Chevys.


Haha, you bit.

I'm thinking it has more to do with the "clapped out" part of what I said.

I just like to stir the brand pot, gotta keep it simmering


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;2087715 said:


> Haha, you bit.
> 
> I'm thinking it has more to do with the "clapped out" part of what I said.
> 
> I just like to stir the brand pot, gotta keep it simmering


You can't be mad when a troll goes out and trolls, haha.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;2088306 said:


> You can't be mad when a troll goes out and trolls, haha.


Its all in good fun.

I think


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;2088382 said:


> Its all in good fun.
> 
> I think


It's always in good fun, but you know those Chevy guys get sensitive at times, haha.


----------



## BRL1

Assuming sense I am the only one with a chevy you are reffuring to me. Go buy another ficm and then you guys can make fun of me.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;2088400 said:


> It's always in good fun, but you know those Chevy guys get sensitive at times, haha.


They're as bad as those clowns with their imported AWD go carts they tune.......:waving:


----------



## BRL1

Does anyone want a boss 1000 tail gate spreader ? I need to get this outta my shop


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2088415 said:


> Does anyone want a boss 1000 tail gate spreader ? I need to get this outta my shop


Sure, you haul it down and I'll buy you lunch.Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## MK97

BUFF;2088409 said:


> They're as bad as those clowns with their imported AWD go carts they tune.......:waving:


They're not quite that bad...and you forgot twin turbo :laughing: Thumbs Up



BRL1;2088415 said:


> Does anyone want a boss 1000 tail gate spreader ? I need to get this outta my shop


How much you want for it?


----------



## BRL1

MK97;2088496 said:


> They're not quite that bad...and you forgot twin turbo :laughing: Thumbs Up
> 
> How much you want for it?


I was thinking 1900 ish


----------



## BRL1

*.................*

hope it dont snow tomorrow!!!


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2089101 said:


> hope it dont snow tomorrow!!!


Plow install day?


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;2089117 said:


> Plow install day?


Yea they are going to do the sl3 loght upgrade too


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2089119 said:


> Yea they are going to do the sl3 loght upgrade too


Mac doing the install?


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;2089122 said:


> Mac doing the install?


Yes they are.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2089129 said:


> Yes they are.


Wow...... Does Joe have time for you........

Say hi to Justin, he's a pretty good kid in my book.


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;2089162 said:


> Wow...... Does Joe have time for you........
> 
> Say hi to Justin, he's a pretty good kid in my book.


I don't think he is doing it. I know it's booked with Justin.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2089165 said:


> I don't think he is doing it. I know it's booked with Justin.


Take this FWIW, Justin does good work when he's not rushed, if rushed he can get a little sloppy when it comes to running wires, mounting relay packs, power/controller plugs and mounting the solenoid. I'd suggest you go over where he's mounting things and running the wires. If you're OCD read the installation manual before you show up so you can challenge him if needed and I would inspect his work when you pick it up.


----------



## BUFF

So are we going to get anything to plow out this storm that's moving in?
CDOT cameras are showing snow south of Denver and at the Co/Wyo line one US287 but not mulch going on north of Denver to Wyo along the front range/I-25.


----------



## MK97

It just started here, and pretty light. Not expecting much, but seems every time it's supposed to be an inch or less, we get hammered.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;2090131 said:


> It just started here, and pretty light. Not expecting much, but seems every time it's supposed to be an inch or less, we get hammered.


Just cloudy and feels/smells like snow......


----------



## MK97

Snow lasted all of 30 min before it stopped. Guessing it may kick back on later when temps drop.


----------



## BRL1

Flurries up here at 35 degrees


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2090202 said:


> Flurries up here at 35 degrees


Did you get your new ride back from Mac, I'm interested to see how you like the LEDS and if they're worth the $$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;2090235 said:


> Did you get your new ride back from Mac, I'm interested to see how you like the LEDS and if they're worth the $$$$$$$$$$$$


Well so far I like them. They are way brighter than the normal ones I had a problem when I put the plow back on the regular cab. There was really low power to them so I had to switch the light orientation like you would with a dodge. Seems to have worked and I will find out tonight. I will try and take some pictures for you at night to show you how they work.

I'm still playing with the new truck trying to get that right height between the leveling kit and larger tires and wheels and getting the right heights for the plow to line up. 
I still don't have air bags so unfortunately I can't use it this storm. Too much weight with the salter loaded for my liking.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2090262 said:


> Well so far I like them. They are way brighter than the normal ones I had a problem when I put the plow back on the regular cab. There was really low power to them so I had to switch the light orientation like you would with a dodge. Seems to have worked and I will find out tonight. I will try and take some pictures for you at night to show you how they work.
> 
> I'm still playing with the new truck trying to get that right height between the leveling kit and larger tires and wheels and getting the right heights for the plow to line up.
> I still don't have air bags so unfortunately I can't use it this storm. Too much weight with the salter loaded for my liking.


I like the idea of the LED head lights but the cost is a little tough to justify IMO. I ordered a 14" LED Light bar for $50.00 from Amazon to mount between the lights on the head gear. My thought was run the head gear lights on the road and when plowing only use the LED light bar.
I also ordered all new LED work lights to replaced the old sealed beam lights for the back of ****** too.


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;2090271 said:


> I like the idea of the LED head lights but the cost is a little tough to justify IMO. I ordered a 14" LED Light bar for $50.00 from Amazon to mount between the lights on the head gear. My thought was run the head gear lights on the road and when plowing only use the LED light bar.
> I also ordered all new LED work lights to replaced the old sealed beam lights for the back of ****** too.


That honestly would probably work just as well.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2090308 said:


> That honestly would probably work just as well.


That's the goal.


----------



## BUFF

Had a band of snow roll through dump 1" in about 45min.
Local clowns are saying 4-5" by the time it moves on.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;2090488 said:


> Had a band of snow roll through dump 1" in about 45min.
> Local clowns are saying 4-5" by the time it moves on.


I saw that too, they're saying 4-5" here by the end. It's trying to snow, but not really getting anything yet.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;2090571 said:


> I saw that too, they're saying 4-5" here by the end. It's trying to snow, but not really getting anything yet.


It's skirting around the Fort


----------



## MK97

BUFF;2090609 said:


> It's skirting around the Fort


That tends to happen a lot the last couple years it seems. Me might get to 2" from the looks of things. Time will tell, like always.


----------



## BUFF

NOAA says.......

JACKSON COUNTY BELOW 9000 FEET-
WEST JACKSON AND WEST GRAND COUNTIES ABOVE 9000 FEET-
GRAND AND SUMMIT COUNTIES BELOW 9000 FEET-
SOUTH AND EAST JACKSON/LARIMER/NORTH AND NORTHEAST GRAND/
NORTHWEST BOULDER COUNTIES ABOVE 9000 FEET-
SOUTH AND SOUTHEAST GRAND/WEST CENTRAL AND SOUTHWEST BOULDER/
GILPIN/CLEAR CREEK/SUMMIT/NORTH AND WEST PARK COUNTIES ABOVE
9000 FEET-LARIMER AND BOULDER COUNTIES BETWEEN 6000 AND 9000 FEET-
JEFFERSON AND WEST DOUGLAS COUNTIES ABOVE 6000 FEET/GILPIN/CLEAR
CREEK/NORTHEAST PARK COUNTIES BELOW 9000 FEET-
CENTRAL AND SOUTHEAST PARK COUNTY-
LARIMER COUNTY BELOW 6000 FEET/NORTHWEST WELD COUNTY-
BOULDER AND JEFFERSON COUNTIES BELOW 6000 FEET/WEST BROOMFIELD
COUNTY-
NORTH DOUGLAS COUNTY BELOW 6000 FEET/DENVER/WEST ADAMS AND
ARAPAHOE COUNTIES/EAST BROOMFIELD COUNTY-
ELBERT/CENTRAL AND EAST DOUGLAS COUNTIES ABOVE 6000 FEET-
NORTHEAST WELD COUNTY-CENTRAL AND SOUTH WELD COUNTY-MORGAN COUNTY-
CENTRAL AND EAST ADAMS AND ARAPAHOE COUNTIES-
NORTH AND NORTHEAST ELBERT COUNTY BELOW 6000 FEET/NORTH LINCOLN
COUNTY-
SOUTHEAST ELBERT COUNTY BELOW 6000 FEET/SOUTH LINCOLN COUNTY-
LOGAN COUNTY-WASHINGTON COUNTY-SEDGWICK COUNTY-PHILLIPS COUNTY-
1112 AM MST THU JAN 7 2016

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FROM 5 PM MST THIS AFTERNOON THROUGH 2
PM MST FRIDAY FOR THE FOOTHILLS AND MOST OF THE URBAN CORRIDOR...

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY THROUGH 2 PM MST FRIDAY FOR THE FRONT
RANGE MOUNTAINS...

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTHEAST AND NORTH CENTRAL
COLORADO.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT

SNOWFALL WILL BECOME MORE WIDESPREAD LATE THIS AFTERNOON AND
EVENING AND THEN CONTINUE THROUGH THE OVERNIGHT HOURS. ROADS
WILL LIKELY BECOME SNOWPACKED AND SLIPPERY THIS EVENING AS SNOW
INCREASES. THIS WILL LEAD TO HAZARDOUS WINTER TRAVEL CONDITIONS
TONIGHT AND LEAD TO A SLOW COMMUTE FRIDAY MORNING.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...FRIDAY THROUGH WEDNESDAY

SNOWFALL WILL CONTINUE IN THE MOUNTAINS AND ON THE PLAINS OF
NORTHEAST COLORADO THROUGH FRIDAY AS TEMPERATURES COOL DOWN BEHIND
A SURFACE COLD FRONT. MOUNTAIN AND FOOTHILL AREAS COULD SEE TOTAL
ACCUMULATIONS OF 5 TO 10 INCHES BY FRIDAY EVENING...WITH 3 TO 8
INCHES IN THE I-25 CORRIDOR...HEAVIEST ALONG THE PALMER DIVIDE.
LIGHTER SNOWFALL AMOUNTS OF 1 TO 3 INCHES CAN BE EXPECTED ON THE
NORTHEAST PLAINS. SNOWFALL WILL DIMINISH FRIDAY EVENING AS DRIER
AND COLDER AIR FILTERS DOWN FROM WYOMING. SCATTERED LIGHT SNOW
SHOWERS WILL LINGER IN THE MOUNTAINS ON SATURDAY WHILE IT SHOULD
BE DRY ACROSS THE PLAINS EXCEPT FOR A FEW LATE DAY SNOW FLURRIES
OVER THE FAR NORTHEAST CORNER OF THE STATE. TEMPERATURES WILL
REMAIN WELL BELOW AVERAGE THROUGH THE WEEKEND BEFORE DRY AND
WARMER CONDITIONS RETURN NEXT WEEK.


----------



## immortal.ben

I will have to head out here in an hour or so to salt, at least. I do expect to plow some, though. 

Last week I had to go to Texas to rescue my step-daughter from Goliath. Took the plow, spent a couple days plowing, and made a good bit of $$.


----------



## BUFF

immortal.ben;2090716 said:


> I will have to head out here in an hour or so to salt, at least. I do expect to plow some, though.
> 
> Last week I had to go to Texas to rescue my step-daughter from Goliath. Took the plow, spent a couple days plowing, and made a good bit of $$.


You probably burned through more a couple dinosaurs in fuel in the Excursion on that trip.......:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BRL1

*.................*

Well there is nothing like getting stuff fixed or installed right before a storm. my parts came in at 430 this afternoon and had the plow on and working by 740ish


----------



## immortal.ben

BUFF;2090724 said:


> You probably burned through more a couple dinosaurs in fuel in the Excursion on that trip.......:laughing::laughing:


I was pleasantly surprised to get around 11.5 mpg average with the plow on, highway. Figured I would get 5 mpg. Thumbs Up


----------



## MK97

Just got in, got about 3" up here at 0300. Seems to be dying off now.


----------



## BUFF

3.5-4", pushed and stacked nice.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2090743 said:


> Well there is nothing like getting stuff fixed or installed right before a storm. my parts came in at 430 this afternoon and had the plow on and working by 740ish


And this is a surprise how.........:laughing:


----------



## SnoFarmer

BUFF;2091013 said:


> 3.5-4", pushed and stacked nice.


slacking off yesterday?
i dont see any "new" lighting?


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;2091019 said:


> slacking off yesterday?
> i dont see any "new" lighting?


Yeah I was slacking...... By the time I got done with making/eating dinner it was 7pm and didn't feel like going back outside.


----------



## immortal.ben

Pushed two inches this morning and threw my salt. May get another two inches today, and that would be awesomesauce.


----------



## BUFF

Picked up another 1"<> since 5pm, looks like the storm is breaking up and moving on.

Matt how did the Wideoot work?


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;2091501 said:


> Picked up another 1"<> since 5pm, looks like the storm is breaking up and moving on.
> 
> Matt how did the Wideoot work?


Widewout wourks good.

I dont like it as much as the boss but i wasnt running that truck, my brother was. He said he likes it better than the boss because its easier for him to control. I took a picture of the new lights on the boss and i really like them. Far better than the stock sl2 headlights. The picture doesnt really show the actual light output of them.

Second pic is just us pushing mountains of snow payup


----------



## BRL1

*.................*

And getting breakfast real quick was a good photo op


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2093527 said:


> Second pic is just us pushing mountains of snow payup


You realize you can push that much snow with one Ford.........

All nut busting put side........ looks good.Thumbs Up

I put a LED Light bar on my head gear yesterday and wow what a difference.
Having tried it while plowing and have no idea if I'll have issue's with is icey up but for $50.00 I'll give it a try.


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;2093544 said:


> You realize you can push that much snow with one Ford.........
> 
> All nut busting put side........ looks good.Thumbs Up
> 
> I put a LED Light bar on my head gear yesterday and wow what a difference.
> Having tried it while plowing and have no idea if I'll have issue's with is icey up but for $50.00 I'll give it a try.


Is it too bright to use while driving on the road ?


----------



## MK97

BRL1;2093669 said:


> Is it too bright to use while driving on the road ?


Most light bars aren't road legal. You can blind the hell out of someone in traffic, haha.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2093669 said:


> Is it too bright to use while driving on the road ?


Maybe for the guy heading towards me.



MK97;2093680 said:


> Most light bars aren't road legal. You can blind the hell out of someone in traffic, haha.


Everything is legal....................till you get convicted.....


----------



## MK97

BUFF;2093686 said:


> Everything is legal....................till you get convicted.....


Yeah I try to minimize my LEO encounters these days. When I lived in Denver, was damn near on a first name basis with some.


----------



## BUFF

Had my fair share of encounters from age 15-31, finally figure out what not to do.....


----------



## ThePeoplesPlow

*Shovel in Boulder and Erie CO*

Hey guys,
As the title suggests I need a guy to man a shovel this winter in Boulder, CO.
Must have personal transportation (does NOT have to be a plow truck)
Compensation: $12/hr + 53cents/mile driven
Bonus: Perfect attendance + no callbacks bonus (reward to be determined)

I've got five residential units that need snow removal and can be done with a shovel. I Just need one guy for about 5 hours a storm at the moment. This number will go up.

I am open to different payment structures. Any you plow vets recommend?


----------



## MK97

BUFF;2093703 said:


> Had my fair share of encounters from age 15-31, finally figure out what not to do.....


That's where I am (for the most part), these days. 


ThePeoplesPlow;2093974 said:


> Hey guys,
> As the title suggests I need a guy to man a shovel this winter in Boulder, CO.
> Must have personal transportation (does NOT have to be a plow truck)
> Compensation: $12/hr + 53cents/mile driven
> Bonus: Perfect attendance + no callbacks bonus (reward to be determined)
> 
> I've got five residential units that need snow removal and can be done with a shovel. I Just need one guy for about 5 hours a storm at the moment. This number will go up.
> 
> I am open to different payment structures. Any you plow vets recommend?


Welcome, but you're going to be (very) hard pressed finding a guy on here. Most are owners and not looking for shovel work. Not sure about your area specifically, but $12/hr and mileage for five units is low for an efficient and reliable shoveler. Last I heard average was $15-$18/hr.


----------



## BRL1

MK97;2094143 said:


> That's where I am (for the most part), these days.
> 
> Welcome, but you're going to be (very) hard pressed finding a guy on here. Most are owners and not looking for shovel work. Not sure about your area specifically, but $12/hr and mileage for five units is low for an efficient and reliable shoveler. Last I heard average was $15-$18/hr.


I wouldnt shovel for $12 an hour lol i pay my guys in the summer 17+ AN hour


----------



## MK97

BRL1;2094230 said:


> I wouldnt shovel for $12 an hour lol i pay my guys in the summer 17+ AN hour


I was attempting to be nice. You offer me a shovel for $12/hr, I'd tell you where to put that shovel, lol.


----------



## BRL1

MK97;2094476 said:


> I was attempting to be nice. You offer me a shovel for $12/hr, I'd tell you where to put that shovel, lol.


Who knows tho Maybe there will be someone out there that will do it.


----------



## ThePeoplesPlow

Hahahaha thanks guys...
I talk with strangers I see shoveling and it seems like they are getting paid around 12 in Boulder County. Come to think of it they are probably employees and not subs (more benefits). I wanted to test the waters with the 12/hr+ post, but I really would pay more for a very reliable guy.
*If you are in Boulder or Erie CO I am open for negotiations*


----------



## ThePeoplesPlow

Ninja Double Post: Where do you guys find reliable shovel guys?


----------



## BUFF

ThePeoplesPlow;2094887 said:


> Ninja Double Post: Where do you guys find reliable shovel guys?


Define reliable.......:laughing:

Word of mouth and just knowing people has been to best for me, I'm not saying I didn't go through a couple before I found my current guy.

The biggest problem is finding someone willing to go oot at 3am on weekends and holidays to shovel snow for a few hours. They typically have a real job because @ $60 per outing a couple dozen times a winter they'll have real job. A couple guys on here have tried using temps services but you pay the temp service a premium for so/so labor.

It sounds like you're focusing on just shovel work since you made no mention of plowing. I assume this venture is something you want to manage and not be outside working. It wouldn't surprise me if a Uber type approach is what you're modeling this after.
I'm not ditzing on you, just trying to understand why the pay rate you're hoping for is on the low side.

In a previous post BRL1 mentioned he pays $17.00+ an hour for his seasonal guys. In you other thread I mentioned my guys gets paid by the job and he averages $30.00ish an hour.

So... you're going to have a tough time finding quality guys unless you pay more and find someone that has some flexibility with their real job.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Good luck. I pay my guys $20 an hour and have a hard time finding reliable guys.. And they always get 6+ hours each time I call them.. I will call 20 guys and am lucky if 10 show.


----------



## ThePeoplesPlow

Thank you for the advice and experiences. I've been thinking if I can figure out what it costs for a whole winter pay I could pay them every two weeks the same amount regardless of snowfall. This would make the sub more likely to continue working because they see a constant flow of cash. Just a thought. Comments?


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;2088408 said:


> Assuming sense I am the only one with a chevy you are reffuring to me. Go buy another ficm and then you guys can make fun of me.


What is this FICM you speak of?
I have a 7.3L, it just goes and goes and goes, like the energizer bunny.

All tho it isn't stopping real well these days. Last time I was out a brake line sprung a leak. I haven't had time to fix it yet. 
Plowed my driveway tonight, who needs brakes?



BRL1;2093669 said:


> Is it too bright to use while driving on the road ?





MK97;2093680 said:


> Most light bars aren't road legal. You can blind the hell out of someone in traffic, haha.


I see a lot of light bars here. Not sure if they are legal but plenty on the road. (non plow trucks)

Got 3 to 4 of very heavy/wet snow this afternoon.


----------



## BUFF

ThePeoplesPlow;2095527 said:


> Thank you for the advice and experiences. I've been thinking if I can figure out what it costs for a whole winter pay I could pay them every two weeks the same amount regardless of snowfall. This would make the sub more likely to continue working because they see a constant flow of cash. Just a thought. Comments?


So a "on call" retainer like a seasonal contract plowing/lawncare contractors pitch to customers ..... interesting concept.

If you've been in Co long enough you understand our snow is so sporadic and seasons typically run 6 months Nov-May. We can go 3-4wks without snow and also get several feet in one storm over a period of a couple days (upslope storms).
Using $12.00/hr, 5hrs per round, average storms per year (24) and the length of the snow season. 
Season wage, $1440.00 and bi-monthly pay $120.00.


----------



## ThePeoplesPlow

I remove snow once per 24hr period and bill depending on depth of the last 24hr fresh snowfall. The sub would never have to be up at 4am. So if is snows constant for ~72hr thats three billing cycles. The sub would be pissed, but they can remember back to when they got to collect a check for no work. The obvious flaw is estimating the storms/season right.


----------



## BRL1

ThePeoplesPlow;2095562 said:


> I remove snow once per 24hr period and bill depending on depth of the last 24hr fresh snowfall. The sub would never have to be up at 4am. So if is snows constant for ~72hr thats three billing cycles. The sub would be pissed, but they can remember back to when they got to collect a check for no work. The obvious flaw is estimating the storms/season right.


How many guys are you thinking of hiring? And how many contracts do you have to service ?

Phhss what's 4 am feel like getting up? Lol if it's 4 am I'm on the rush to get stuff cleared before opening. My brother and I start plowing at 130am


----------



## ThePeoplesPlow

This season, One guy. All residential, except one commercial that needs to be done by 7:30am. The rest can be done during broad daylight. (which is nice)


----------



## BRL1

ThePeoplesPlow;2095574 said:


> This season, One guy. All residential, except one commercial that needs to be done by 7:30am. The rest can be done during broad daylight. (which is nice)


And you dont have time to do it? why i am asking is because my brother and i were in the same situation and instead of hiring someone we just put a plow and a sweeper broom on 2 of our walkers and we can get the 7 resi that we do done in under an hour.


----------



## BRL1

*.................*

Well after 2 weeks of working on this thing its finally ready to roll.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2095614 said:


> Well after 2 weeks of working on this thing its finally ready to roll.


Nice........


----------



## MK97

ThePeoplesPlow;2095527 said:


> Thank you for the advice and experiences. I've been thinking if I can figure out what it costs for a whole winter pay I could pay them every two weeks the same amount regardless of snowfall. This would make the sub more likely to continue working because they see a constant flow of cash. Just a thought. Comments?


I foresee you losing a lot of money this way. What do you do when you've been paying them to hold down a couch for 4 weeks and then don't show when you you need them?



BPS#1;2095546 said:


> What is this FICM you speak of?
> I have a 7.3L, it just goes and goes and goes, like the energizer bunny.
> 
> All tho it isn't stopping real well these days. Last time I was out a brake line sprung a leak. I haven't had time to fix it yet.
> Plowed my driveway tonight, who needs brakes?
> 
> I see a lot of light bars here. Not sure if they are legal but plenty on the road. (non plow trucks)


I have a FICM, but have yet to have an issue in two trucks. I'll take a FICM over a wishbone front .












ThePeoplesPlow;2095562 said:


> I remove snow once per 24hr period and bill depending on depth of the last 24hr fresh snowfall. The sub would never have to be up at 4am. So if is snows constant for ~72hr thats three billing cycles. The sub would be pissed, but they can remember back to when they got to collect a check for no work. The obvious flaw is estimating the storms/season right.


I would strongly urge to rethink those start times and single service a day. For instance when we got 7"-9" by 0700 in Dec. I would be pissed if you didn't have me shovel until it was all piled up...Especially for $12/hr. Might be better to grab a shovel and do this on your own for a season to see how things work in the field vs on paper.


----------



## jpell

Hey fellas. Sorry for the long absence. Ive been living plowsite through Mk97 when he decides to swing by my sites and spin donuts in fresh untouched covered pavement. haha. ThePeoplePlow. While I am not a veteran of the site by any means I have some advice and some cents to throw your way...for free of course. I recently stopped being an employee during the winter and stepped off the atv and into my own truck as mainly a sub. the First season I had reliable help in the form of an ATV operator and a shovel pusher. It was great. I was making money and running at full capacity for myself at the time. The next season rolled around and the first half was great. Key word there is "WAS". About half way through the year in Summer the ATV operator who is a close friend of mine took a job working for CASE at their skid steer plant in Kansas. Boom down a guy. That was fine. I get it a career working on skids and making good money as an engineer is a good move on his part. So my shoveler became my new operator and the shoveling was left to my bosses guys. At the end of that season my new operator couldnt do it any more and decided to focus on school and use his GI bill. Once again he was another close friend. While this is dragging on I will cut it short. This year it is just me. I dropped the ATV insurance and saved a few bucks over the year. I picked up a few residentials that I do on my own and still sub out with my truck. Employees in my experience are great if they are reliable. It is HARD to find guys for the long haul. I wish you the best in your search. Like MK said, 12/hr might be low. I paid my shoveler in the 18-20 range. I wasnt making money on him but it kept him happy and it helps when they are around. Also pay them as you go by the hour. Holding down the couch making money seems great, but a huge storm and not making what they think they deserve means they will stop answering.

Just my $.02 hope that helps.


----------



## ThePeoplesPlow

BRL1;2095604 said:


> And you dont have time to do it? why i am asking is because my brother and i were in the same situation and instead of hiring someone we just put a plow and a sweeper broom on 2 of our walkers and we can get the 7 resi that we do done in under an hour.


I own a handyman/construction business and several clients asked for snow removal. I figured it would be fun and a new source of income. *Storms are random enough that I cant schedule around them*. Also I don't want to invest 2 grand in a plow till I have the client base to know I will make at least double that from plowing. (Next Season) Long story short: I like starting business and this is my side hustle at the moment.



MK97 said:


> I foresee you losing a lot of money this way. What do you do when you've been paying them to hold down a couch for 4 weeks and then don't show when you you need them?


Very good point. Also I've done three storms and the start whenever has worked for me so far. Also, I wouldn't dictate a subs start time, just that that DO IT.

I'm going to hit Craigslist with an $18+/hr + (End of Season Bonus)

Thanks Buff. Thanks for the story/advice jpell.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Wassuuup fellas?!

Hope you're all having a great season so far!

I'm in the market for a blade, preferably a vee. Make/model/condition don't really matter. I'm going to modify it to fit on a tractor bucket so mom will have a little easier time getting her driveway cleared. If you guys run across one, let me know.

Thanks fellas!


----------



## BRL1

cold_and_tired;2096773 said:


> Wassuuup fellas?!
> 
> Hope you're all having a great season so far!
> 
> I'm in the market for a blade, preferably a vee. Make/model/condition don't really matter. I'm going to modify it to fit on a tractor bucket so mom will have a little easier time getting her driveway cleared. If you guys run across one, let me know.
> 
> Thanks fellas!


V blades are hard to come by around here.


----------



## BRL1

We ended up getting about 5-8 inches here. What did you guys get


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2097158 said:


> We ended up getting about 5-8 inches here. What did you guys get


Cloud coverage and some light wind this morning, hasn't snowed since Friday (1/8) except for a skiff the other night.


----------



## jpell

BUFF;2097207 said:


> Cloud coverage and some light wind this morning, hasn't snowed since Friday (1/8) except for a skiff the other night.


We had maybe a .25" in Fort Collins. Storm blew right passed us here. Last real snow fall like BUFF said was 1.08


----------



## BRL1

we got 1/2''-3/4'' did my salt run and went to sleep


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2098611 said:


> we got 1/2''-3/4'' did my salt run and went to sleep


Had just a trace, went to Vegas this morning for Shot Show and it's in the mid 50's


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;2096204 said:


> I have a FICM, but have yet to have an issue in two trucks. I'll take a FICM over a wishbone front .


I saw a cheby do some thing VERY SIMILAR to that at a tractor/truck pull last fall. :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;2095614 said:


> Well after 2 weeks of working on this thing its finally ready to roll.


That looks good. But dang bro. Did you find a gold nugget I didn't at one of the properties? payup

New pickups, new mid mount, new plow, new sander.

Maybe I shouldn't have sold out. I must have been doing some thing wrong.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;2100371 said:


> That looks good. But dang bro. Did you find a gold nugget I didn't at one of the properties? payup
> 
> New pickups, new mid mount, new plow, new sander.
> 
> Maybe I shouldn't have sold out. I must have been doing some thing wrong.


Hey short run how's peddling tortillas treating you these days....


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;2100371 said:


> That looks good. But dang bro. Did you find a gold nugget I didn't at one of the properties? payup
> 
> New pickups, new mid mount, new plow, new sander.
> 
> Maybe I shouldn't have sold out. I must have been doing some thing wrong.


If I would have I wouldn't still be working. But we are always buying new stuff. Once I get something paid off its always time for sle thing else. I had to buy the new truck in order to depreciate it enough to show a loss because I dont like paying the irs. I would rather pay my company than them. We try and sell off old equipment and buy new stuff every Couple years, helps us with taxes and keeps down on Maint costs. All these pieces equipment are just tools in the tool box to expand and grow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2100463 said:


> Hey short run how's peddling tortillas treating you these days....


Is he as short as Sammy?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2100734 said:


> Is he as short as Sammy?


. Maybe shorter..... Due to lacking hair.....lol


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;2100463 said:


> Hey short run how's peddling tortillas treating you these days....


Busy

Sales are good.

Headed into super bowl stretch. Looks to break the route's records.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;2101452 said:


> Busy
> 
> Sales are good.
> 
> Headed into super bowl stretch. Looks to break the route's records.


That's good to hear..... Been busy with snow work too?


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;2101498 said:


> That's good to hear..... Been busy with snow work too?


Not a whole lot.

Busiest was Christmas week


----------



## BUFF

It's been about 10days since it last snowed enough to plow. 
Suppose to be getting some tomorrow night and a week out.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;2101502 said:


> It's been about 10days since it last snowed enough to plow.
> Suppose to be getting some tomorrow night and a week out.


Good times back east about now


----------



## BUFF

Anyone care to make a wager........ This morning it was 1-3" for Sat/Sun.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'll bet it's going to snow.............someplace in the continental US.


----------



## BUFF

Wow...... now that's confidence.......


----------



## BUFF

Forecast is on the move.....


----------



## MK97

Wouldn't mind getting some decent snow fall. But not holding my breath either, since accuracy isn't a strong suit of the weather monkeys...


----------



## BUFF

Like the snow we were suppose to get Sunday night.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;2105132 said:


> Like the snow we were suppose to get Sunday night.


We had a couple times we were supposed to get snow this month, only to have clear skies. I think the dart board they use for predictions is out of calibration.


----------



## BUFF

Local NTAC's are liquored up on Donkey whizz.........


----------



## MK97

BUFF;2105191 said:


> Local NTAC's are liquored up on Donkey whizz.........


That was obvious when I heard them say tonight that some of the models show 6"-12" Monday...


----------



## BUFF

Been watching the forecast as you probably are too. Amounts and timing have been moving around which is typical. If reality end sup being the same as the forecast  we should get 4-5 pushes oot of it.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;2105251 said:


> Been watching the forecast as you probably are too. Amounts and timing have been moving around which is typical. If reality end sup being the same as the forecast  we should get 4-5 pushes oot of it.


I noticed the lack of mention on the 6-12 during the 2200 forecast a few min ago. the online sources have knocked down the 3-5 to 1-3 now. I like NOAA's forecast, chance of some snow. :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

They're all over the place, timing hasn't changed but amounts have dropped.
By Sunday they could be calling for temps in the 60's all next week......


----------



## jpell

Buff I've been watching the weather for up here in Fort Collins and it has bounced around every day on the totals. Like always it appears we are going to be sitting around waiting for it to hit or not. I hope we get a good two day event. It would be a good way to close out the month.


----------



## BUFF

jpell;2105492 said:


> Buff I've been watching the weather for up here in Fort Collins and it has bounced around every day on the totals. Like always it appears we are going to be sitting around waiting for it to hit or not. I hope we get a good two day event. It would be a good way to close out the month.


Last I saw the local bimbo's were saying the moisture is coming out of the south which has more snow south of Denver and SE Co. The wild card is the jet stream and that will dictate how much we get in NoCo.


----------



## jpell

Wunderground has 3-5" Sunday and an addition 1-3" for Monday. Ill call MK and set up some bets. Maybe thatll make the waiting more intersting.


----------



## BUFF

Instead of making bets we should just plan on going out to Ault and shot a couple rounds of trap then swing my Bruce's for bull fry's Thumbs Up


----------



## jpell

I would be in for that. I need to make more time for the range. I also need to find a good place that I can reach out passed 100 yards to hone in my long range stuff


----------



## BUFF

jpell;2105534 said:


> I would be in for that. I need to make more time for the range. I also need to find a good place that I can reach out passed 100 yards to hone in my long range stuff


Great Guns http://greatgunsshooting.com/rifle/ only goes out to 300yds, the other option is Pawnee but I'm not a fan of going out there unless it's during the week.

I'm reaching out to 700yds at my uncles place in Wyo and if I had something that would go a couple miles it can be done there too,


----------



## jpell

Thats nice. I used to have a place I could go shoot whenever I wanted when I was helping train bird dogs but since I dont work there anymore that hasnt been an option for years. I loved it. Got paid to mitigate the rabbit and prairie dog populations and could shoot up to 400 yards if I wanted to. I have places I can go for small stuff and handguns but finding good long range capable areas has been a challenge.


----------



## MK97

I'm always up for some range fun. 

The locals are getting ballsy now, saw an hour ago they are claiming we could see a foot by Tuesday morning.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;2105959 said:


> I'm always up for some range fun.
> 
> The locals are getting ballsy now, saw an hour ago they are claiming we could see a foot by Tuesday morning.


Today would have been a stellar day to be shooting...... Next warm up we should try to get something set up.

I saw Antelope Eyes on 9news spewing oof about getting 12"........

WU has pulled the timing in and dropped amounts to 10" possible along with something going in next weekend.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I have not shot in months.. Don't know if those words have ever came out of my mouth before lol..


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;2106116 said:


> I have not shot in months.. Don't know if those words have ever came out of my mouth before lol..


OOOOOOOOH NOOOOOOO........
Before I went to Vegas for Shot Show my boy and I went through 720rds of 5.56.

Thinking about getting in a couple rounds of trap tomorrow afternoon at the Berthoud Gun Club.


----------



## BRL1

I'd like some snow. It will be a pain for some people up here. There is still 3" of ice in places.


----------



## BUFF

39* this morning with Chinook winds.
Last couple days of being warm along with the Chinooks when/if it snow there will be a bunch of melt off then a layer of slush.


----------



## BRL1

Anybody here have experience with legend box plows ?

Yea it's bad here. Red sky in morning, sailers warning. Red sky at night, sailers delight. Needless to say it was red this morning.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2106359 said:


> Anybody here have experience with legend box plows ?
> 
> Yea it's bad here. Red sky in morning, sailers warning. Red sky at night, sailers delight. Needless to say it was red this morning.


Robert Cook runs Boss Boxes and seems to like them, he's about the only guy in Co I know that runs a box.


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;2106360 said:


> Robert Cook runs Boss Boxes and seems to like them, he's about the only guy in Co I know that runs a box.


The one im looking at is used. If i was buying new id probably go Boss


----------



## MK97

This morning they seemed to have scaled it back to 4-8 possible now on Monday. I see this going down a few times over the weekend, just a feeling.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I had never heard of a legend pusher so I looked them up. They are taller and shallower than I would like but for a good price should work OK.. Don't spend too much, you can pick up a new boss with a steel trip edge and floating hitch for about 2200.. Or a protec for like 1800.


----------



## BUFF

So what are going to be getting out of the system coming in?
The forecast has been swing like a knocked up women's moods.


Also PRO Green Show is coming up in about 2wks (Feb 10-12).
Anyone plan on heading down there, if so have a PROMO code for entry.
PM me if you want it.


----------



## BUFF

Started snowing at place about 10min ago, the NTAC's got that part right so lets see how the rest of the forecast goes........


----------



## MK97

Just saw it updated here we may get 1-3 tonight...


----------



## BUFF

Kids car has about 1/2" on it, shady side stuff is covered too.


----------



## MK97

It's falling here, streets are wet and trace on the truck.


----------



## BUFF

It started in Longmont about 10min ago.

Longmont street cams:
http://webcam.longmontcolorado.gov/streetcams/


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;2106221 said:


> I'd like some snow. It will be a pain for some people up here. There is still 3" of ice in places.


Ice every where here, miserable.
Been 40/45 a couple times and back under freezing at night.

How'd you enjoy your recent fresh air festival? Sounded like a doozy. 
Yesterday with no wind and sunshine it felt like t shirt weather....... at 38 degrees.



MK97;2106481 said:


> This morning they seemed to have scaled it back to 4-8 possible now on Monday. I see this going down a few times over the weekend, just a feeling.


From an hour ago on clownbook.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;2107355 said:


> It started in Longmont about 10min ago.
> 
> Longmont street cams:
> http://webcam.longmontcolorado.gov/streetcams/


Dry roads with a skiff in the grass.

Seems normal for a 3 to 5'' forecast. :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

End up with 1" <> on the grass, pavement clean except in a few areas and took a nice early morning drive to check things along with watching the sunrise.

Was clear but starting to cloud up.


----------



## MK97

They actually bumped up the total last night for here to 14", and Boulder 18". I laughed.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;2107716 said:


> They actually bumped up the total last night for here to 14", and Boulder 18". I laughed.


They're all over the place, if we get something remotely close to what's forecasted it'd be a fluke.


----------



## BRL1

Whatever we get here it's going to cause a lot of work for me. Wind is supposed to be all over the place.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;2107779 said:


> They're all over the place, if we get something remotely close to what's forecasted it'd be a fluke.


As a few minutes ago, 3-5 by the morning and saying 11" by Tuesday morning.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;2107955 said:


> As a few minutes ago, 3-5 by the morning and saying 11" by Tuesday morning.


Ole' Antelope Eyes was saying 7-14" for NoCo with the majority of it coming in Monday afternoon. The model she was working off of shows it being a upslope, which can go either way when it comes to accumulation. I was say historically upslope storms give us big snows when everything is aligned correctly.
It start at my place @ 5:30.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;2107965 said:


> Ole' Antelope Eyes was saying 7-14" for NoCo with the majority of it coming in Monday afternoon. The model she was working off of shows it being a upslope, which can go either way when it comes to accumulation. I was say historically upslope storms give us big snows when everything is aligned correctly.
> It start at my place @ 5:30.


Amounts seem to vary depending on the dartboard, I mean model they use. I'd like to an initial push before all the mouth breathers wake up. Not a fan of daytime plowing.


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;2107965 said:


> Ole' Antelope Eyes was saying 7-14" for NoCo with the majority of it coming in Monday afternoon. The model she was working off of shows it being a upslope, which can go either way when it comes to accumulation. I was say historically upslope storms give us big snows when everything is aligned correctly.
> It start at my place @ 5:30.


Every formcast I've seen says 8-12" for us with 40 mph winds gusting to 55-60.


----------



## BRL1

Perfect time to be demoing a skid with 10' box pusher lol


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2107991 said:


> Every formcast I've seen says 8-12" for us with 40 mph winds gusting to 55-60.


15-20mph winds down my way, but does it really matter it'll drift the same....



BRL1;2107992 said:


> Perfect time to be demoing a skid with 10' box pusher lol


Now that sounds like a hoot, giver h3ll....


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;2107991 said:


> Every formcast I've seen says 8-12" for us with 40 mph winds gusting to 55-60.


SE WY hasn't had a storm that good in a long time


----------



## BPS#1

The storm is a strong one already.

115 mph winds in CA

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3425406/Wet-winter-storm-moves-Southern-California.html


----------



## coloradopushr

BRL1;2090743 said:


> Well there is nothing like getting stuff fixed or installed right before a storm. my parts came in at 430 this afternoon and had the plow on and working by 740ish


Is that a 2500 or 3500?


----------



## BUFF

~ 2" at home, south in Longmont / Niwot area ~1".
Not everything hit trigger but it's still something.
Suppose to spool up around lunch and go into the morning...... we'll see how they do with that.........


----------



## MK97

BUFF;2108153 said:


> ~ 2" at home, south in Longmont / Niwot area ~1".
> Not everything hit trigger but it's still something.
> Suppose to spool up around lunch and go into the morning...... we'll see how they do with that.........


Just finished a round and maybe 2" up here. Rob is around 3/4" in Greeley. Only positive for the morning was filling up at $1.59/gal for diesel.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;2108163 said:


> Just finished a round and maybe 2" up here. Rob is around 3/4" in Greeley. Only positive for the morning was filling up at $1.59/gal for diesel.


Nice..... it's been awhile.


----------



## BUFF

Ohhhhhh Nooooooooo......

http://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/to...-us-on-monday/ar-BBoXCkG?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## BPS#1

NTACS


40% chance of .5"



4 to 5 inches in 2 hours time


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BPS#1;2108350 said:


> NTACS
> 
> 40% chance of .5"
> 
> 4 to 5 inches in 2 hours time


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

Mark Oomkes;2108354 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


For once I was glad to not have plow contracts.

It started early but didn't get serious until about 6 am. 
By then businesses are opening soon and there's traffic


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I love those kinds of storms. 

Takes us 1 hour to get everyone mobilized. 4-6 hours per route, at night. Throw in rush hour and everything goes to crap.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;2108402 said:


> For once I was glad to not have plow contracts.
> 
> It started early but didn't get serious until about 6 am.
> By then businesses are opening soon and there's traffic


This storm is going to require me doing a day service later which is never fun. Hell as I was finishing my last stop this morning, some of the genius employees again parked right in my plow lane. Hope they have a shovel when it hits quitting time...


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;2108415 said:


> This storm is going to require me doing a day service later which is never fun. Hell as I was finishing my last stop this morning, some of the genius employees again parked right in my plow lane. Hope they have a shovel when it hits quitting time...


Lmao

I'd be lying if I didn't gently persuade some folks to park different in the winter.

Matt is probably a busy boy about now. 
I see area roads starting to close


----------



## BUFF

MK97;2108415 said:


> This storm is going to require me doing a day service later which is never fun. Hell as I was finishing my last stop this morning, some of the genius employees again parked right in my plow lane. Hope they have a shovel when it hits quitting time...


Just make a couple passes through the lot, go home dump some baby batter and head back out.Thumbs Up


----------



## MK97

BPS#1;2108422 said:


> Lmao
> 
> I'd be lying if I didn't gently persuade some folks to park different in the winter.
> 
> Matt is probably a busy boy about now.
> I see area roads starting to close


I'll try to flash them as a "hey don't do that jackass" but that's the extent of my attempts. I've mentioned to management if they block my lane, it'll be left until it's clear.

It seems to be slowly ramping up, but I'm still not sold on the 1' by tomorrow.


----------



## BUFF

Got home around 7p and have ~7" on the ground and the wind was starting kick up. Got 2rds in today, will get another in the am and depending on drifting may have to out again later in the day.
Nice easy pushes and made pretty good bank.


----------



## jpell

MK97;2108427 said:


> I'll try to flash them as a "hey don't do that jackass" but that's the extent of my attempts. I've mentioned to management if they block my lane, it'll be left until it's clear.
> 
> It seems to be slowly ramping up, but I'm still not sold on the 1' by tomorrow.


You need some more firepower. Like this......


----------



## jpell

http://www.wunderground.com/wunderm...=1&wxsn=0&svr=0&cams=0&sat=0&riv=0&mm=0&hur=0


----------



## MK97

Now they're saying this may not die off until 1000 tomorrow. So thinking I'll do a push in a couple hours and if there's enough, again around 0400.


----------



## BUFF

When I left my place at 2am 10-12" had fallen overnight. Pretty fluffy to push but my shovel guy got his @$$ kicked. I saw him at the last property and he was dragging @$$ pretty hard.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;2109178 said:


> When I left my place at 2am 10-12" had fallen overnight. Pretty fluffy to push but my shovel guy got his @$$ kicked. I saw him at the last property and he was dragging @$$ pretty hard.


We had just over a foot in the end. I25 was horrendous at 0100. I honestly thought it was shut down at one point, as it had a good 6"-8" unplowed. Finally got in around 1000, and crashed for 6 hours after not sleeping a lot last couple days.


----------



## BUFF

Well that was funThumbs Up
It was a good storm for me got in four rounds the past 2days.payuppayup


----------



## MK97

BUFF;2109602 said:


> Well that was funThumbs Up
> It was a good storm for me got in four rounds the past 2days.payuppayup


I got 4 rounds in as well. I have some huge piles at a few places, haha.

Got some great entertainment this morning. While doing a lot, couple of special Ed's bomb into the lot and park in the area I'm trying to plow. They sit there for a moment, then gun their mini van on 20" hubcaps backwards into the center and begin motioning me to go around the other way. Don't think so. Pointed at them and then where they need to go, well due to being just stupid, they managed to get themselves high centered in the center of the lot. I laughed and proceeded to work around them as they borrowed a shovel and spent half an hour digging out. The whole time glaring at me as they expected me to pull them out. Made it a rule not to help stupid people. Wouldn't have gotten stuck if he didn't mash the throttle every time they moved.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;2109620 said:


> I got 4 rounds in as well. I have some huge piles at a few places, haha.
> 
> Got some great entertainment this morning. While doing a lot, couple of special Ed's bomb into the lot and park in the area I'm trying to plow. They sit there for a moment, then gun their mini van on 20" hubcaps backwards into the center and begin motioning me to go around the other way. Don't think so. Pointed at them and then where they need to go, well due to being just stupid, they managed to get themselves high centered in the center of the lot. I laughed and proceeded to work around them as they borrowed a shovel and spent half an hour digging out. The whole time glaring at me as they expected me to pull them out. Made it a rule not to help stupid people. Wouldn't have gotten stuck if he didn't mash the throttle every time they moved.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Freshwater

MK97;2109620 said:


> I got 4 rounds in as well. I have some huge piles at a few places, haha.
> 
> Got some great entertainment this morning. While doing a lot, couple of special Ed's bomb into the lot and park in the area I'm trying to plow. They sit there for a moment, then gun their mini van on 20" hubcaps backwards into the center and begin motioning me to go around the other way. Don't think so. Pointed at them and then where they need to go, well due to being just stupid, they managed to get themselves high centered in the center of the lot. I laughed and proceeded to work around them as they borrowed a shovel and spent half an hour digging out. The whole time glaring at me as they expected me to pull them out. Made it a rule not to help stupid people. Wouldn't have gotten stuck if he didn't mash the throttle every time they moved.


I may have plowed them in worse. Would depend on my mood, and how many hours in I was.


----------



## BRL1

coloradopushr;2108139 said:


> Is that a 2500 or 3500?


It's a 2500.

I just got done today at 1 in the afternoon. We have about 11-13" here and the wind keeps putting it back every time we plow. We have been going straight sence Sunday night. We're headed out here in another hour to clear out drifts and do a salt run.

Never thought I was faster plowing in a truck than a skid with a box pusher.


----------



## MK97

Freshwater;2109676 said:


> I may have plowed them in worse. Would depend on my mood, and how many hours in I was.


I made a few pushes behind them, so I guess I did eliminate the option of going backwards, lol.


----------



## SnoFarmer

They wouldn't even have gotten a shovel from me.
In just a a-ho that way :laughing:

Just call the cops,
Tell them your plowing a lot and some kids are screwing around in it.

They always show up in a few, slowly pulling up to the kids...


----------



## BUFF

I had a graveyard shift guy ask me to plow closer to his car yesterday morning so he could get out of this parking spot. I told him we don't plow closer than 2ft from any vehicle. I didn't even windrow him in only spill off was in front of the car. But next time..........:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;2109730 said:


> It's a 2500.
> 
> I just got done today at 1 in the afternoon. We have about 11-13" here and the wind keeps putting it back every time we plow. We have been going straight sence Sunday night. We're headed out here in another hour to clear out drifts and do a salt run.
> 
> Never thought I was faster plowing in a truck than a skid with a box pusher.


Wind, the gift that keeps on putting money in your pocket. 
Except seasonal.

Had one storm that resulted in 4 days of straight plowing. 
Thanks to wind etc


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;2110168 said:


> I had a graveyard shift guy ask me to plow closer to his car yesterday morning so he could get out of this parking spot. I told him we don't plow closer than 2ft from any vehicle. I didn't even windrow him in only spill off was in front of the car. But next time..........:laughing::laughing:


The mental invalids sure come out when it snows and the plow guy hits the parking lots.


----------



## MK97

SnoFarmer;2110098 said:


> They wouldn't even have gotten a shovel from me.
> In just a a-ho that way :laughing:
> 
> Just call the cops,
> Tell them your plowing a lot and some kids are screwing around in it.
> 
> They always show up in a few, slowly pulling up to the kids...


I would probably get done before the cops showed, and I didn't offer my shovel...only a point and laugh at them,lol. The staff at the business gave them a shovel. A flimsy plastic one at that.



BUFF;2110168 said:


> I had a graveyard shift guy ask me to plow closer to his car yesterday morning so he could get out of this parking spot. I told him we don't plow closer than 2ft from any vehicle. I didn't even windrow him in only spill off was in front of the car. But next time..........:laughing::laughing:


Next time get a nice pile in front and on both sides of him, so he learns what it really means to be buried. Thumbs Up


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;2110398 said:


> Wind, the gift that keeps on putting money in your pocket.
> Except seasonal.
> 
> Had one storm that resulted in 4 days of straight plowing.
> Thanks to wind etc


Hit the cap before the storm was over so every service is additional on the seasonal contracts.


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1;2111475 said:


> Hit the cap before the storm was over so every service is additional on the seasonal contracts.


Lucky you

I saw in the paper ya'll are 2' ahead of last winter this time.


----------



## BUFF

Hey you interlopers, this is a Colorado weather thread........


----------



## BRL1

Didn't want to talk to you guys anyway


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2111551 said:


> Hey you interlopers, this is a Colorado weather thread........


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;2111551 said:


> Hey you interlopers, this is a Colorado weather thread........


The time to close the door was several years ago. 
Not after the foxes are in the hen house.
You should be smarter than that.



BRL1;2111569 said:


> Didn't want to talk to you guys anyway


Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

No snow 10days out and temps are forecasted to be in the mid 50's early next week, it sure is going to be muddy......


----------



## SnoFarmer

Interlopers:waving:
Lived in CO for maney years, we still have family in CO,
And my Dad is Inturned at Fort Logan cemetetry,
Sure hope that qualifies me to be abel to post here.......


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;2111714 said:


> Interlopers:waving:
> Lived in CO for maney years, we still have family in CO,
> And my Dad is Inturned at Fort Logan cemetetry,
> Sure hope that qualifies me to be abel to post here.......


Since there's a genuine family tie and being a citizen at one time qualifies someone to participate.
Also neighboring states should also be on this thread since our weather affects each other.Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF;2111719 said:


> Since there's a genuine family tie and being a citizen at one time qualifies someone to participate.
> Also neighboring states should also be on this thread since our weather affects each other.Thumbs Up


Good, I lived in Grand Junction years ago, did Jr. High there. My sister still there, in-laws in Meeker.

Had BWW's in Boulder not to long ago.


----------



## BUFF

At least you stop by for Wings and a couple beers on the way through unlike some folks.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Who's the one with a memory like a woman?


----------



## BUFF

I see WU now has snow in the forecast for next weekend. Was hoping to head to Wyo to hunt Yotes since its a 3 day weekend for the boy. I'm sure it'll change a couple dozen times between now and next Friday and decide to go or stay home next Friday around 1pm.


----------



## BUFF

Spring like temps and no moisture 10days out..... Seems like the Feb thaw and dry spell is upon us.

Pro Green Show is this week, anyone going?


----------



## stang2244

I'm gonna try to get down to pro green later this week. You gonna make it down?


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;2114313 said:


> I'm gonna try to get down to pro green later this week. You gonna make it down?


Thinking about heading down around 11am tomorrow.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I would go but have a meeting tomorrow :-(


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;2114338 said:


> I would go but have a meeting tomorrow :-(


I could probably do Thursday afternoon


----------



## stang2244

I think I might shoot down Thursday mid morning. Have to leave by the afternoon so let me know if you head down David and we can meet up when you get down there. Rob, if you want to go let me know.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;2114659 said:


> I think I might shoot down Thursday mid morning. Have to leave by the afternoon so let me know if you head down David and we can meet up when you get down there. Rob, if you want to go let me know.


I'm going today, should get there around 10am and plan to meet up with BLR1.

It's been a while since we've met up for lunch as a group and should try to set it up.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I am stuck digging tomorrow and Friday... But lunch sounds great.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;2114659 said:


> I think I might shoot down Thursday mid morning. Have to leave by the afternoon so let me know if you head down David and we can meet up when you get down there. Rob, if you want to go let me know.





rob_cook2001;2115092 said:


> I am stuck digging tomorrow and Friday... But lunch sounds great.


Show was so so and could be walked in 1hr with ease and didn't see anything really innovated or industry changing. Just some good bs'ing, $15.00 parking and lunch at Bubba Grumps which Matt paid for.Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

Got 1-3" in the forecast for Monday night, it should melt off the pavement nicely since it's been so friggin warm.

I have Daffodils and Poppy's coming up on the south side of the house.


----------



## MK97

Calling for less than an inch here. Seems like we're back in to last years rhythm of an event every 5-7 weeks.


----------



## BUFF

Boulder/Longmont is in the 1-3" range, at home it's <1"


----------



## BUFF

W/U, 9news is showing 3-5" for my place, Longmont.
9news is saying 7" for Boulder. 
NOAA is saying 1-3"across the board


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF;2122219 said:


> W/U, 9news is showing 3-5" for my place, Longmont.
> 9news is saying 7" for Boulder.
> NOAA is saying 1-3"across the board


0-6 inches to the east


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;2122221 said:


> 0-6 inches to the east


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BRL1

Hey guys I have 2 walkers for sale if anyone is looking for mowers. If you buy them both ill give you a deal.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2128343 said:


> Hey guys I have 2 walkers for sale if anyone is looking for mowers. If you buy them both ill give you a deal.


Going with a XMark Navigator?


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;2128544 said:


> Going with a XMark Navigator?


Probably not. I've heard some scary stuff with them belts


----------



## BRL1

I picked up a new t25i last weekend for a good price


----------



## MK97

Any guesses on next time we see snow? Wondering if we might get one or two more before landscape season begins again.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;2129330 said:


> Any guesses on next time we see snow? Wondering if we might get one or two more before landscape season begins again.


Just look at the mtn's if you want to see snow......LOL

WU is saying moisture late next week and will be warm till then.

I've started spring stuff to get a head of the push and I plan to take oof with the boy to Wyo during his spring break in 2wks.


----------



## MK97

I'm just wondering if we will get a jump on summer work, I have no problem starting mowing every week in April, lol.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;2129334 said:


> I'm just wondering if we will get a jump on summer work, I have no problem starting mowing every week in April, lol.


I've always started in mid March, we can get snow or rain through April and I'd rather be ahead of the curve.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;2129338 said:


> I've always started in mid March, we can get snow or rain through April and I'd rather be ahead of the curve.


Do you run irrigation too? Grass is still dormant here.

Customers I encounter want to avoid any risk of anything freezing, and use that to push back activation. Which is fine, I don't want to deal with a bunch of panic calls if we get snow.


----------



## BUFF

MK97;2129339 said:


> Do you run irrigation too? Grass is still dormant here.
> 
> Customers I encounter want to avoid any risk of anything freezing, and use that to push back activation. Which is fine, I don't want to deal with a bunch of panic calls if we get snow.


Typically tax day irrigation turns on if the weather looks like it's not going to freeze hard. If we've been getting rain I hold off till it starts to dry oot. By that time I have everything taken care of and usually start mowing around the last week of April.


----------



## MK97

BUFF;2129340 said:


> Typically tax day irrigation turns on if the weather looks like it's not going to freeze hard. If we've been getting rain I hold off till it starts to dry oot. By that time I have everything taken care of and usually start mowing around the last week of April.


I do essentially the same, but I see some turn on irrigation when we get streaks of warm weather. Last year there were some panic blowouts when we went from warm weather to cold and snow for a few days. It was actually entertaining to watch.


----------



## BUFF

Snow started to lightly fall about an hour ago, calling for 4-8" by the time it moves out tomorrow. As long as the wind keeps up it my actually be a plowable event.


----------



## stang2244

Snowing in Broomfield as well. My guys aren't thrilled as they wrap up fertilizations in 31 degree weather.


----------



## MK97

Lightly snowing up here all morning, hoping it cools the ground enough so the big stuff sticks. Last I heard was 5" with it potentially being more.


----------



## BUFF

stang2244;2130621 said:


> Snowing in Broomfield as well. My guys aren't thrilled as they wrap up fertilizations in 31 degree weather.


Been aerating and spreading fert to, it was a little chilly late yesterday and still have more to do but the majority it done.


----------



## BUFF

Ended up pushing 5-6" yesterday morning and about 2" in the afternoon at property's that don't want de-icer used.
Had a cell move through early this morning dropping just a skiff.


----------



## MK97

Got about 6.5" on the grass and and about 4" in lots, storm was done at about 0900.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;2129334 said:


> I'm just wondering if we will get a jump on summer work, I have no problem starting mowing every week in April, lol.


Soon as the snow started melting we had green grass trying to show. I'm guessing there has got to be a lot of rye or wheat bred into the grasses here for green to show up that early. Some places are fairly green. Its not like we've had an abundance of warm weather either. Haven't seen over 55 high temps yet. Freezing at night is still common.

Haven't had plowable snow for about 6 weeks, at least not close by. To the east against the mountains and farther south due to storm track they got a little.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;2132149 said:


> Soon as the snow started melting we had green grass trying to show. I'm guessing there has got to be a lot of rye or wheat bred into the grasses here for green to show up that early. Some places are fairly green. Its not like we've had an abundance of warm weather either. Haven't seen over 55 high temps yet. Freezing at night is still common.
> 
> Haven't had plowable snow for about 6 weeks, at least not close by. To the east against the mountains and farther south due to storm track they got a little.


We had a 6wk dry spell till last Friday, suppose to get rain / snow mix Wednesday and snow over the weekend. Mud Season is in full swing.....


----------



## MK97

Mud season is always fun, especially if you have a dog. A good vacuum becomes very valuable. 

We had a lot of rain at the start of the season last year, made for some fun times on the dirt bike and atv.


----------



## BUFF

65* today and winter storm warning for tomorrow......


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;2132518 said:


> 65* today and winter storm warning for tomorrow......


Sounds normal for the area


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;2132522 said:


> Sounds normal for the area


There's blizzard warnings for the plains, local NTACs are saying 55mph winds


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;2132536 said:


> There's blizzard warnings for the plains, local NTACs are saying 55mph winds


I can't believe it took 20 years to get tired of that, (the wind)

I could never move back to that and I've only been gone a few months


----------



## MK97

Supposed to get 2" of snow by 0800. Up at 0400 and snow was blowing and building fast. At about 6"-8" at 0840 and it's going to keep hammering for a few more hours.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MK97;2132763 said:


> Supposed to get 2" of snow by 0800. Up at 0400 and snow was blowing and building fast. At about 6"-8" at 0840 and it's going to keep hammering for a few more hours.


They were right...............


----------



## BUFF

9-10" of cement in south Longmont/Niwot, windy and snowing sideways, @ 2:30a it was still raining.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97;2132763 said:


> Supposed to get 2" of snow by 0800. Up at 0400 and snow was blowing and building fast. At about 6"-8" at 0840 and it's going to keep hammering for a few more hours.





BUFF;2132771 said:


> 9-10" of cement in south Longmont/Niwot, windy and snowing sideways, @ 2:30a it was still raining.


Talked to Matt in Cheyenne.

Sounds like good times, 10 to 12 inches, gusting to 60 mph.
He said worst storm in 10 years


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;2132833 said:


> Talked to Matt in Cheyenne.
> 
> Sounds like good times, 10 to 12 inches, gusting to 60 mph.
> He said worst storm in 10 years


Matt isn't old enough to remember back 10yrs.......:waving:


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;2132842 said:


> Matt isn't old enough to remember back 10yrs.......:waving:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Freshwater

You guys still seeing heavy snow? It just stalled over you. What's crazy is the front edge is already past mich. Huge storm.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks like the Front Range is getting obliterated............


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes;2132917 said:


> Looks like the Front Range is getting obliterated............


Getting killed... should be done around dinner. Plow all night, then 50's tomorrow gotta love March snows.


----------



## MK97

Snow stopped up here, sitting at about 15". It's already turning into slush in lots, makes it all kinds of fun to push.


----------



## BUFF

Still snowing hard, wind blowing, roads drifting and got aboot 18" down towards Niwot.
Talked to Robert around noon he said Greeley got aboot 6-8", sun was oot but windwas blowing 40-50mph.
Came home for food, reload ****** and grab my boy for round 2.

Good thing is my commercial stuff shutdown at noon and I'll have open lots to push cement around.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Only 18"? 

That's half a meter stick..........


----------



## 1olddogtwo

18 and the sun is out, and you ain't done....slackers


----------



## BUFF

It started to clear up around 4:30p in Niwot and wind died down.
Niwot got 24", Longmont 16" and Bufftopia 18".
Had to chain my way into one driveway and had a couple branches in a commercial lot that needed to be cut too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Bufftopia?

You serious Clark?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes;2133399 said:


> Bufftopia?
> 
> You serious Clark?


I was going to say the same, well close to it.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2133399 said:


> Bufftopia?
> 
> You serious Clark?


Hell yeah.....Thumbs Up



1olddogtwo;2133411 said:


> I was going to say the same, well close to it.


Don't let your keyboard hold you back....:laughing:


----------



## rob_cook2001

We got about 7-8 in Greeley.. Went and helped on a lot in thorton at 5:30pm after all my stuff was done and I measured 16inches on that lot! Wet nasty snow.


----------



## stang2244

That storm was absolutely brutal. I think we were at 18" in Broomfield but much more than that in drifts. Two days straight, finally finished last night around 10:30. So glad that is over. I want it to be summer.


----------



## BUFF

I have flurries at home.


----------



## BUFF

Flurries didn't amount to much than a 1" at home, south Longmont/Niwot got 4-6". Kind of heavy but easy Saturday am plow.


----------



## bsuds

Their calling for 24 to 36 inches of heavy wet snow in golden this weekend!

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM FRIDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH
LATE SATURDAY NIGHT ...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN DENVER HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM
WATCH ...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM FRIDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH LATE
SATURDAY NIGHT.

* TIMING ...SNOW WILL BEGIN FRIDAY AFTERNOON AND CONTINUE THROUGH
SATURDAY AND INTO SUNDAY. THE SNOW COULD BE HEAVY AT TIMES.

* SNOW ACCUMULATIONS ...ACCUMULATIONS OF 12 TO 18 INCHES WILL BE
POSSIBLE BY SATURDAY AFTERNOON WITH ANOTHER 12 TO 18 INCHES
POSSIBLE FROM SATURDAY NIGHT THROUGH SUNDAY.

* WIND/VISIBILITY ...NORTH TO NORTHEAST WINDS AT 15 TO 25 MPH.


----------



## BUFF

I'm not buying it, forecast I've seen is showing snow level being 7,000' and below is a mix with possibly 1-3".


----------



## MK97

BUFF;2138094 said:


> I'm not buying it, forecast I've seen is showing snow level being 7,000' and below is a mix with possibly 1-3".


Weather monkey on the news just showed two models, but saying 12+ of snow...not exactly buying that.


----------



## bsuds

Now 2 to 4 feet of snow!!! If this happens I'm ******!!!
...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM NOON FRIDAY TO 6 AM MDT
SUNDAY ...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN DENVER HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM
WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW ...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM NOON FRIDAY TO 6
AM MDT SUNDAY. THE WINTER STORM WATCH IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.

* TIMING ...SNOW WILL BEGIN FRIDAY AFTERNOON AND CONTINUE THROUGH
SATURDAY AND INTO SUNDAY. THE SNOW COULD BE HEAVY AT TIMES.

* SNOW ACCUMULATIONS ...ACCUMULATIONS OF 2 TO 4 FEET OF SNOW CAN BE
EXPECTED THROUGH EARLY SUNDAY.

* WIND/VISIBILITY ...NORTH TO NORTHEAST WINDS AT 15 TO 25 MPH.


----------



## BUFF

Larimer County and Boulder County is pretty mulch the same

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT

STRENGTHENING SOUTHWEST FLOW WILL CONTINUE TO WARM TEMPERATURES
TODAY...BUT AT THE SAME TIME INCREASE MOISTURE LEVELS ACROSS THE
AREA. THIS WILL INCREASE THE CHANCE OF THUNDERSTORMS IN THE
MOUNTAINS DURING THE AFTERNOON AND ON THE PLAINS LATE THIS
AFTERNOON AND EVENING. EXPECT GUSTY WINDS WITH THE SHOWERS BUT
ONLY LIGHT RAINFALL.

THERE WILL BE ELEVATED FIRE DANGER ON THE NORTHEAST PLAINS THIS
AFTERNOON AS GUSTY SOUTHERLY WINDS INCREASE TO NEAR 35 MPH WHILE
HUMIDITY LEVELS DROP.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...FRIDAY THROUGH WEDNESDAY

A STRONG STORM SYSTEM WILL IMPACT THE AREA THROUGH THE WEEKEND.
SIGNIFICANT RAIN AND SNOW AMOUNTS WILL LIKELY BE PRODUCED BEGINNING
FRIDAY AFTERNOON OVER THE MOUNTAINS AND THEN SPREADING
EAST. THIS STORM SYSTEM WILL ALSO BE RESPONSIBLE FOR PRODUCING THUNDERSTORMS
ON THE PLAINS OF NORTHEAST COLORADO FRIDAY WHICH MAY BECOME
SEVERE WITH LARGE HAIL POSSIBLE. SATURDAY WILL BRING ANOTHER
CHANCE OF THUNDERSTORMS OVER THE FAR EASTERN PLAINS.

COLDER AIR ARRIVING SATURDAY MORNING SHOULD BRING SNOW LEVELS
DOWN TO THE I-25 CORRIDOR THROUGH THE DAY WITH SOME SNOW
ACCUMULATION POSSIBLE. THE HEAVIEST SNOW ACCUMULATIONS WITH THIS
WEEKEND STORM ARE EXPECTED TO BE IN THE FRONT RANGE MOUNTAINS AND
FOOTHILLS. ACCUMULATIONS OF MORE THAN ONE TO NEARLY FOUR FEET WILL
BE POSSIBLE AT ELEVATIONS ABOVE 7000 FEET FROM FRIDAY THROUGH THE
WEEKEND. LIGHTER PRECIPITATION FROM THE STORM SYSTEM WILL LIKELY
CONTINUE MONDAY AND TUESDAY BEFORE DRIER WEATHER IS EXPECTED
WEDNESDAY.


----------



## BUFF

1pm update for Larimer / Boulder County under 6000'


Winter Storm Watch

Issued: 1:06 PM MDT Apr. 14, 2016 – National Weather Service 


... Winter Storm Watch in effect from late Friday night through
late Saturday night... 

The National Weather Service in Denver has issued a Winter Storm
Watch... which will be in effect from late Friday night through
late Saturday night.

* Timing... evening thunderstorms Friday night are expected to
transition to widespread rain later in the evening. Rain will
change over to snow by midnight or during the early morning
hours Saturday. Snow is then expected to continue through the
day Saturday and Saturday night. Lighter snow is expected on
Sunday.

* Snow accumulations... accumulations of 8 to 14 inches will be
possible by Sunday morning. The high density snow will tend to
settle as it accumulates... so that snow depths could remain less
than 8 inches. 

* Wind/visibility... north to northeast winds 15 to 25
mph... especially east of I-25.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2138212 said:


> 1pm update for Larimer / Boulder County under 6000'
> 
> Winter Storm Watch
> 
> Issued: 1:06 PM MDT Apr. 14, 2016 - National Weather Service
> 
> ... Winter Storm Watch in effect from late Friday night through
> late Saturday night...
> 
> The National Weather Service in Denver has issued a Winter Storm
> Watch... which will be in effect from late Friday night through
> late Saturday night.
> 
> * Timing... evening thunderstorms Friday night are expected to
> transition to widespread rain later in the evening. Rain will
> change over to snow by midnight or during the early morning
> hours Saturday. Snow is then expected to continue through the
> day Saturday and Saturday night. Lighter snow is expected on
> Sunday.
> 
> * Snow accumulations... accumulations of 8 to 14 inches will be
> possible by Sunday morning. The high density snow will tend to
> settle as it accumulates... so that snow depths could remain less
> than 8 inches.
> 
> * Wind/visibility... north to northeast winds 15 to 25
> mph... especially east of I-25.


Poor baby.............need some help with those 5,000 rounds of 5.56?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2138218 said:


> Poor baby.............need some help with those 5,000 rounds of 5.56?


Help is needed from the weather, besides the queen wouldn't let you leave the kingdom..... lol


----------



## BPS#1

What's this cold stuff you speak of? 
Some folks are hitting round 2 of mowing


----------



## BRL1

Just finished preparations before all hell breaks loose. It's snowing slightly here. Cats dropped off and staged and we rented a grader for our roads we plow. Also mixed up 50 tons of salt and sand. Either we are going to get slammed or it will be nothing. I even bought chains for the plow trucks. We are expecting 30-40 mph winds as well with this **** storm.


----------



## BUFF

Had some rain/snow mix last night, got up every couple hours last night to see rain. Guess snow is to come late afternoon / tonight.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I turned on the air conditioned seats to be in solitaire with you


----------



## BRL1

I'm selling a Vermeer mini skid steer s600tx with new tracks. If you are interested send me a pm


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;2138533 said:


> I turned on the air conditioned seats to be in solitaire with you


Funny guy eh.......:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## MK97

So how much did you guys have to push? Officially we had 6" but actual snow was around 2".


----------



## BUFF

Niwot had about 5-6", south Longmont 3-4" and home 4-5".
once you scrape it it's melting off.
Going to have some storm clean up at my commercial props, quite a few broken branches.


----------



## BRL1

*bent*

Ended up with 9 inches total about 4 on pavement and a bent A frame awesome.


----------



## BRL1

*bent*

And no the plow isnt angled


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BRL1;2138712 said:


> Ended up with 9 inches total about 4 on pavement and a bent A frame awesome.


That's sucks, about 350 to replace and a couple of beer hours.


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;2138719 said:


> That's sucks, about 350 to replace and a couple of beer hours.


Yes it does........

Matt if you want help with that let me know......

This afternoon went up to Nederland, Ward and Brainerd Lake at there was a solid 24" >.
Estes Park about 10" and RMNP 12-16" depending on elevation.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF;2138723 said:


> Yes it does........
> 
> Matt if you want help with that let me know......
> 
> This afternoon went up to Nederland, Ward and Brainerd Lake at there was a solid 24" >.
> Estes Park about 10" and RMNP 12-16" depending on elevation.


Done playing with BB guns?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;2138726 said:


> Done playing with BB guns?


Lol..........


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;2138726 said:


> Done playing with BB guns?


Yes play was Friday and yesterday, today started with plowing slop and they a ride in the mountains with a couple tavern stops.......



Mark Oomkes;2138728 said:


> Lol..........


Moron......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lol.......again.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Did you check on my sister up in Meeker?


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;2138731 said:


> Did you check on my sister up in Meeker?


You're Twin sisters?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;2138731 said:


> Did you check on my sister up in Meeker?


I thought it was your brother?


----------



## BUFF

Snow totals.
http://www.9news.com/weather/front-range-snow-totals/137467018


----------



## BPS#1

Matt what did you hit to screw up the A frame?


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;2140169 said:


> Matt what did you hit to screw up the A frame?


A vertically challenged spherically shaped tortilla peddler...........:waving:


----------



## BUFF

Winter Storm - Watch from 4/27/2016 10:58:00 AM to 4/30/2016 12:00:00 AM


Winter Storm Watch issued April 27 at 10:58AM MDT until April 30 at 12:00AM MDT by NWS Boulder

Central and Southeast Park County; Jefferson and West Douglas Counties Above 6000 Feet, Gilpin, Clear Creek, Northeast Park Counties Below 9000 Feet; Larimer and Boulder Counties Between 6000 and 9000 Feet; South and East Jackson, Larimer, North and Northeast Grand, Northwest Boulder Counties Above 9000 Feet; South and Southeast Grand, West Central and Southwest Boulder, Gilpin, Clear Creek, Summit, North and West Park Counties Above 9000 Feet

...MORE SNOW HEADED FOR COLORADO...

.A STRONG LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM ALOFT WILL DEVELOP INTO THE FOUR

CORNERS REGION BY THURSDAY EVENING AND TRACK ACROSS COLORADO

FRIDAY AND FRIDAY NIGHT. IN ADDITION...UPSLOPE CONDITIONS WILL

BE INCREASING THROUGHOUT THE DAY ON THURSDAY AND CONTINUE THROUGH

AT LEAST FRIDAY EVENING AND POSSIBLY INTO SATURDAY. MOST OF

NORTHEAST AND NORTH CENTRAL COLORADO WILL EXPERIENCE PRECIPITATION

WITH THIS SYSTEM WITH HIGHER ELEVATIONS SEEING SNOW AND THE LOWER

ELEVATIONS A MIXTURE OF RAIN AND SNOW.

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM THURSDAY EVENING THROUGH

FRIDAY EVENING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN DENVER HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM

WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM THURSDAY EVENING THROUGH FRIDAY

EVENING.

* TIMING...PRECIPITATION WILL GRADUALLY SPREAD ACROSS THE WATCH

AREA ON THURSDAY WITH HIGHER INTENSITIES EXPECTED TO BEGIN

THURSDAY NIGHT AND CONTINUE INTO FRIDAY EVENING.

* SNOW ACCUMULATIONS...GENERALLY 10 TO 20 INCHES. FAVORED UPSLOPE

AREAS EAST OF THE CONTINENTAL DIVIDE WILL SEE THE MOST SNOW...

WITH TOTALS PERHAPS APPROACHING TWO FEET.

* WIND/VISIBILITY...WINDS WILL MOSTLY REMAIN UNDER 15 TO 20 MPH.

VISIBILITIES WILL LIKELY DROP BELOW A MILE AT TIMES.

* IMPACTS...ACCUMULATING SNOW ON BRANCHES AND POWER LINES COULD

LEAD TO TREE DAMAGE AND POWER OUTAGES. ROADS WILL AT LEAST GET

SLUSHY THURSDAY NIGHT AND FRIDAY NIGHT BUT DUE TO THE HIGH SUN

ANGLE DURING THE DAY ON FRIDAY THEY MAY NOT EXPERIENCE A LOT OF

ACCUMULATION DURING THE DAYLIGHT HOURS.

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT

SNOW THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL. CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST

FORECASTS.


If the snow melts oof paved surfaces and there's no plowing there's going to be tree damage/storm clean up.


----------



## BPS#1

Cheyenne NWS says on their FB page 15/16 winter is already in the top 15 for snow fall and expect it to move into the top 10 by monday. 


Where I am winter is a distant memory, folks are already planting garden and flowers.


----------



## bsuds

This is one long Winter. All these spring storms have been massive. What ever happened to 1-4 inch storms?


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;2140216 said:


> Cheyenne NWS says on their FB page 15/16 winter is already in the top 15 for snow fall and expect it to move into the top 10 by monday.
> 
> Where I am winter is a distant memory, folks are already planting garden and flowers.


I got peas and beans planted aboot 2wks ago and have straw covering them.



bsuds;2140233 said:


> This is one long Winter. All these spring storms have been massive. What ever happened to 1-4 inch storms?


Global Warming


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1;2140169 said:


> Matt what did you hit to screw up the A frame?


A pot hole. Twisted because the plow can't move like a western. I'm not impressed.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;2140367 said:


> A pot hole. Twisted because the plow can't move like a western. I'm not impressed.


Should have gotten a DXT.......

Guess the **** is going to hit fan around 4am<> according to 9news. 
I did put the plow and etc.... back in ****** just increase.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF;2140371 said:


> Should have gotten a MVP3.......
> 
> Guess the **** is going to hit fan around 4am<> according to 9news.
> I did put the plow and etc.... back in ****** just increase.


Is it Tebow time?


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;2140400 said:


> Is it Tebow time?


There are documentary's that prove that is a dangerous thing to do.....


----------



## BUFF

Glad to see some blue sky after 3 days of non accumulating snow, rain and cold.


----------



## BPS#1

I know a guy in eastern CO


I think the accumulation went over to visit him.


----------



## BPS#1

Today...........

Low elevation snow is only a memory for 2015/16 season.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;2140701 said:


> Today...........
> 
> Low elevation snow is only a memory for 2015/16 season.


Purdy.........

You're at about 4000' in Kalispell?


----------



## BPS#1

Generally 3k, goes up from there


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1;2140708 said:


> Generally 3k, goes up from there


That's pretty low.....


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF;2140729 said:


> That's pretty low.....


Its all relative to where you're at, at the moment you measure


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2140729 said:


> That's pretty low.....


So is 4 foot nothing. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2140741 said:


> So is 4 foot nothing. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


There no roller coaster riding at 6flags with numbers like that......


----------



## bsuds

I just changed my plow truck from a 2007 2500hd Silverado with the 6.0 gasser, to a 2014 ram 2500 with the 6.7 Cummings diesel and my commercial auto jumped from 125 per month to 187. I carry 1,000,000 on the commercial auto. Does this monthly premium seem expensive for you guys with diesel trucks?


----------



## BUFF

bsuds;2146582 said:


> I just changed my plow truck from a 2007 2500hd Silverado with the 6.0 gasser, to a 2014 ram 2500 with the 6.7 Cummings diesel and my commercial auto jumped from 125 per month to 187. I carry 1,000,000 on the commercial auto. Does this monthly premium seem expensive for you guys with diesel trucks?


7yr newer pickup valued higher I'd expect to see a slight increase but not $62.00 a month.


----------



## BUFF

Nice cool day today, topped oot at 71*...... Hope it's a sign for things to come in the near future.Thumbs Up


----------



## rob_cook2001

Hey, hopefully everyone had a good summer. After yesterday's weather winter is coming.


----------



## BPS#1

rob_cook2001 said:


> Hey, hopefully everyone had a good summer. After yesterday's weather winter is coming.


Sunday we had snow down to 5000' on the mountains. First for right here, other areas have already had measurable snow. 
The leaves are turning yellow fast, blow outs are in full swing and we've already had 2 nights of mid 20s along with more than one night of the wood stove going.

The old timers say they can feel a bad winter in their bones.

We'll see

If thats the case where we are living this winter against the foothills I could easily be plowing feet this winter on our driveway. Landlord says rule of thumb is twice here what town gets. If not more. 
1.5 miles of driveway, I should get my fill of plowing right here with out leaving the property.


----------



## BUFF

Had 39* on Saturday


----------



## rob_cook2001

Its coming.. Still have so much to do but that's how it is every year.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1 said:


> Sunday we had snow down to 5000' on the mountains. First for right here, other areas have already had measurable snow.
> The leaves are turning yellow fast, blow outs are in full swing and we've already had 2 nights of mid 20s along with more than one night of the wood stove going.
> 
> The old timers say they can feel a bad winter in their bones.
> 
> We'll see
> 
> If thats the case where we are living this winter against the foothills I could easily be plowing feet this winter on our driveway. Landlord says rule of thumb is twice here what town gets. If not more.
> 1.5 miles of driveway, I should get my fill of plowing right here with out leaving the property.


If you get that much snow, how will the town folk get their tortillas? Lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MK97 said:


> If you get that much snow, how will the town folk get their tortillas? Lol


LMAO


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> LMAO


Interloper...... Weather goes west to east...... So you have nothing to add here.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Interloper...... Weather goes west to east...... So you have nothing to add here.....


Whatever....don't you have some kilts to check oot?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Whatever....don't you have some kilts to check oot?


Kilts???...Please elaborate...


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Kilts???...Please elaborate...


Another interloper....


----------



## BUFF




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Kilts???...Please elaborate...


Bet that's not what you expected.


----------



## BRL1

BUFF said:


> View attachment 166297
> 
> 
> View attachment 166296


Dave I think we need to go to lunch wherever that is at pro green this year. I could use some of that lol.

Sorry I've been off the radar lately guys. I had a boy in June so it's been a crazy summer in my house.

Does anyone down there have a link to someone selling a boss plow? I'd prefer a v plow but would consider a straight with wings as well.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1 said:


> Dave I think we need to go to lunch wherever that is at pro green this year. I could use some of that lol.
> 
> Sorry I've been off the radar lately guys. I had a boy in June so it's been a crazy summer in my house.
> 
> Does anyone down there have a link to someone selling a boss plow? I'd prefer a v plow but would consider a straight with wings as well.


I was in Chicago but they have one a few blocks away from the convention center and one in Greeley too. http://tiltedkilt.com/

Congrats on the boy..... it's all down hill from here...

There not mulch for used BOSS plows and the one's on C-List are straight blades ranging from $2350.00 / 7'6" or $3500.00 / 8ft and no mounts


----------



## BRL1

BUFF said:


> I was in Chicago but they have one a few blocks away from the convention center and one in Greeley too. http://tiltedkilt.com/
> 
> Congrats on the boy..... it's all down hill from here...
> 
> There not mulch for used BOSS plows and the one's on C-List are straight blades ranging from $2350.00 / 7'6" or $3500.00 / 8ft and no mounts


I know they are hard to come by.

I dont need any mounts just the plow


----------



## MK97

BRL1 said:


> I know they are hard to come by.
> 
> I dont need any mounts just the plow


http://denver.craigslist.org/hvo/5803222024.html


----------



## BUFF

MK97 said:


> http://denver.craigslist.org/hvo/5803222024.html


I wonder if the purchase of the plow includes the mount for the Saturn.....

So you still in FoCo?


----------



## BRL1

That one is sold. And no Saturn doesn't come with but is in very good condition apparently


----------



## BRL1

Would a 9.2dxt with wings scrape on the ground a lot ? I know someone here has to have one or have some pics


----------



## BUFF

BRL1 said:


> Would a 9.2dxt with wings scrape on the ground a lot ? I know someone here has to have one or have some pics


Robert has one. yes the drag entering/exiting property's, dips in the road (not Mark O standing next to his broke down Ram) and crossing Choo Choo Tracks. Just bump the wings forward and ewe should be ok....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Oh look, Buffylo is trying to be witty.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh look, Buffylo is trying to be witty.


Interloper......... :hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Interloper......... :hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead:


Point???


----------



## BRL1

BUFF said:


> Robert has one. yes the drag entering/exiting property's, dips in the road (not Mark O standing next to his broke down Ram) and crossing Choo Choo Tracks. Just bump the wings forward and ewe should be ok....


I have to bump my wings forward now anyway. At the cost of a used v plow I'm debating on getting a 9.2 dxt for my truck with wings and giving my 8.2 with wings to our employee. My productivity will be better and so will his, my brother will just be stuck with the wide out lol. 
Plus the added trip protection for my new truck would be nice. When I bent my frame I think I knocked some fillings out.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1 said:


> I have to bump my wings forward now anyway. At the cost of a used v plow I'm debating on getting a 9.2 dxt for my truck with wings and giving my 8.2 with wings to our employee. My productivity will be better and so will his, my brother will just be stuck with the wide out lol.
> Plus the added trip protection for my new truck would be nice. When I bent my frame I think I knocked some fillings out.


New is always an option and you're on the right train of thought aboot the 9.2. I'm not sure if you know but Justin at Mac is no longer doing installations, he's now in the Longmont shop and he's now the service writer like Joe in Loveland. I have no idea who's taken over plow duty.
You may want to call OJ Watson in Greeley, Robert goes there and they offer better prices since they're also a distributor. They'd also be a shorter drive for ewe too.

and Marci O..... Pffffffft:dancing:


----------



## BRL1

BUFF said:


> New is always an option and you're on the right train of thought aboot the 9.2. I'm not sure if you know but Justin at Mac is no longer doing installations, he's now in the Longmont shop and he's now the service writer like Joe in Loveland. I have no idea who's taken over plow duty.
> You may want to call OJ Watson in Greeley, Robert goes there and they offer better prices since they're also a distributor. They'd also be a shorter drive for ewe too.
> 
> and Marci O..... Pffffffft:dancing:


I did not know Justin wasn't doing installs anymore. ill call oj tonorrow and ask them some questions.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1 said:


> I did not know Justin wasn't doing installs anymore. ill call oj tonorrow and ask them some questions.


Justin went south in the beginning of summer, I was in the south store picking up some trimmer string and he walked oot of the back.

When I got my DXT OJ was aboot $400.00 less than Mac, I decided driving an hour each way to drop oof and pick up for the installation was too mulch of a hassle and since Mac is aboot 10min away it made more sense especially if I needed parts after hours.


----------



## MK97

BUFF said:


> I wonder if the purchase of the plow includes the mount for the Saturn.....
> 
> So you still in FoCo?


That sold fast since it was yesterday.

I'm in Loveland, about 5 minutes south of Harmony now.


----------



## BUFF

MK97 said:


> That sold fast since it was yesterday.
> 
> I'm in Loveland, about 5 minutes south of Harmony now.


Good...
I need you to get me a Savage 93R .17hmr with a bull barrel, the wife's b-day is aboot a month oot....


----------



## MK97

BUFF said:


> Good...
> I need you to get me a Savage 93R .17hmr with a bull barrel, the wife's b-day is aboot a month oot....


No problem, can get that for you.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Soon I will be selling an 8.2 vxt... As soon as I get my EXT mounted on the new truck. The vxt only has 2 seasons of use on it.. I might be talked into selling my 9.2dxt but you would have to try really hard lol..
David, check into a cz .17... I LOVE mine, over 300 dogs with it now.


----------



## BRL1

rob_cook2001 said:


> Soon I will be selling an 8.2 vxt... As soon as I get my EXT mounted on the new truck. The vxt only has 2 seasons of use on it.. I might be talked into selling my 9.2dxt but you would have to try really hard lol..
> David, check into a cz .17... I LOVE mine, over 300 dogs with it now.


If you would like someone to take your 8.2 off your hands quick let me know. How soon will you have that ext?


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001 said:


> Soon I will be selling an 8.2 vxt... As soon as I get my EXT mounted on the new truck. The vxt only has 2 seasons of use on it.. I might be talked into selling my 9.2dxt but you would have to try really hard lol..
> David, check into a cz .17... I LOVE mine, over 300 dogs with it now.


A buddy has a CZ in .17hmr, real nice rifle too nice for a truck gun....
I'm pretty sold on the Savage 93r, both the kids and I have them. I have aboot 4000rds through mine and still shoots groups like this oof a sand bag on a bench.









Bought mine 3yrs ago used for $200.00, at the time it had a 3/9 Tasco and a synthetic stock which was garbage. I put a Boyd's rim fire varmint laminate stock, larger trigger guard, Harris swivel Bipod, Uncle Mikes Sling / swivels and a Vortex Crossfire II 4/12 scope in it. I'm hitting Pdogs out to 250yrds with a lot of English.


----------



## BUFF

Holy crap... wind sure has picked up in the past hour, steady 20mph<> with a couple gust just short of 60mph.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Its howling out east too. My door on my shop broke the other night so I can't pull my new truck inside... Perfect timing!! Does anyone know a door guy???


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001 said:


> Its howling out east too. My door on my shop broke the other night so I can't pull my new truck inside... Perfect timing!! Does anyone know a door guy???


Call Overhead Door http://www.overheaddoor.com/


----------



## BRL1

rob_cook2001 said:


> Its howling out east too. My door on my shop broke the other night so I can't pull my new truck inside... Perfect timing!! Does anyone know a door guy???


65+ mph here. Was doing blow outs and got 2 911 emergency tree calls.

Rob do you know how much you would want for the 8.2?


----------



## BRL1

BUFF said:


> View attachment 166550
> 
> A buddy has a CZ in .17hmr, real nice rifle too nice for a truck gun....
> I'm pretty sold on the Savage 93r, both the kids and I have them. I have aboot 4000rds through mine and still shoots groups like this oof a sand bag on a bench.
> View attachment 166549
> 
> 
> Bought mine 3yrs ago used for $200.00, at the time it had a 3/9 Tasco and a synthetic stock which was garbage. I put a Boyd's rim fire varmint laminate stock, larger trigger guard, Harris swivel Bipod, Uncle Mikes Sling / swivels and a Vortex Crossfire II 4/12 scope in it. I'm hitting Pdogs out to 250yrds with a lot of English.
> View attachment 166550


Dave why is your scope so long. Never see one like that.


----------



## SnoFarmer

BUFF said:


> I'm hitting Pdogs out to 250yrds with a lot of English.
> View attachment 166550


Ah...?
Hummm.?

I hope

Ah...?

It's becuse the scope is sited in for 1000yrds?

Or it's a typo and you dropped a zero.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1 said:


> Dave why is your scope so long. Never see one like that.


There's a screw on sun shad, suppose to help with glair when the sun us low. 


SnoFarmer said:


> Ah...?
> Hummm.?
> 
> I hope
> 
> Ah...?
> 
> It's becuse the scope is sited in for 1000yrds?
> 
> Or it's a typo and you dropped a zero.


Ok Peabody...... Sighted in at 100yds using the ammo shown below.


----------



## SnoFarmer

nice try,
but you're Mr. Peabody, as your post confirms this.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I'll get you a price on the vxt tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001 said:


> I'll get you a price on the vxt tonight or tomorrow.


$6250 sounds good to me


----------



## BRL1

BUFF said:


> $6250 sounds good to me


Bran new dxt? Sounds about right


----------



## BRL1

Snow in the forcast tonight for us here. Not supposed to get much accumulation half inch if it sticks


----------



## BUFF

BRL1 said:


> Bran new dxt? Sounds about right


Robert takes care of his stuff, it's worth it....
High 30's and drizzle


----------



## BPS#1

MK97 said:


> If you get that much snow, how will the town folk get their tortillas? Lol


Damn PS doesn't notify me of replies.
Just saw this.

I kept my V plow. It'll be ok.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1 said:


> Damn PS doesn't notify me of replies.
> Just saw this.
> 
> I kept my V plow. It'll be ok.


Good to know.

How's that going, staying busy? More importantly, good money?


----------



## BUFF

MK97 said:


> Good to know.
> 
> How's that going, staying busy? More importantly, good money?


He gets notifications just can't get to the PC thanks to the profit sharing program which is free tortillas and chips ....


----------



## MK97

BUFF said:


> He gets notifications just can't get to the PC thanks to the profit sharing program which is free tortillas and chips ....
> 
> View attachment 166653


:laughing:
Haha, that was a kick to the acorns.


----------



## BRL1

So all the boss people are telling me that I can't put wings on a 9.2 dxt and it will be too wide to drive down the street lol. 

Rob do you think you could help me out with this


----------



## BUFF

BRL1 said:


> So all the boss people are telling me that I can't put wings on a 9.2 dxt and it will be too wide to drive down the street lol.
> 
> Rob do you think you could help me out with this


Just buy them and put them on, I had Roberts on in aboot an hour.


----------



## SnoFarmer

go big or go home.


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer said:


> go big or go home.


Kind of like slump busting and it's 1am.....


----------



## BRL1

BUFF said:


> Just buy them and put them on, I had Roberts on in aboot an hour.


Buying it isn't the issue I'm hearing from everyone that the wings will drag on the ground when driving and I'm not sure if it will be obnoxiously wide


----------



## BUFF

BRL1 said:


> Buying it isn't the issue I'm hearing from everyone that the wings will drag on the ground when driving and I'm not sure if it will be obnoxiously wide


They will do that to an extent, just need to bump the blade forward a tad.
When I got my V I pondered witch size and decided to go with the 8.2 w/wings so I woodn't have to worry aboot width and dragging tips.


----------



## BRL1

BUFF said:


> They will do that to an extent, just need to bump the blade forward a tad.
> When I got my V I pondered witch size and decided to go with the 8.2 w/wings so I woodn't have to worry aboot width and dragging tips.


I think it's time someone made a expanding v plow


----------



## BUFF

BRL1 said:


> I think it's time someone made a expanding v plow


I'm sure sumone is playing around with prototypes


----------



## BRL1

So anyone know what the total width would be in v an straight ?


----------



## BPS#1

MK97 said:


> Good to know.
> 
> How's that going, staying busy? More importantly, good money?


Yup, staying busy.

No


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1 said:


> So all the boss people are telling me that I can't put wings on a 9.2 dxt and it will be too wide to drive down the street lol.
> 
> Rob do you think you could help me out with this


Thats BS, mine is 9'6"


----------



## BUFF

BRL1 said:


> So anyone know what the total width would be in v an straight ?


You could measure the width of your VXT with the wings on it, compare that number to the width withoot the wings, take the difference between the two numbers and add that to the width of a 9.2 V.
Should be close enough to give you an idea.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1 said:


> Yup, staying busy.
> 
> No


That's good for the most part, right?



BPS#1 said:


> Thats BS, mine is 9'6"


Mines's 9' and in town, never caught any grief. Isn't Robert with his wings over 10'? Don't recall him having issues over the last few years.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97 said:


> That's good for the most part, right?


I've sure learned a whole lot about how franchises work, especially food vendor/grocery delivery.
Its 100% engineered by the company to screw over the guy doing all the back breaking work and all the liability.
They nickle and dime a guy to no end and at the end of the month it adds up to SERIOUS money that I bust axx for and never get paid for.

At the end of my first 2 weeks I knew more about how it worked than I ever would have had I worked with the previous owner for 3 months. Never mind the almost useless 2 week training period.
At 11 months....... even more so.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1 said:


> I've sure learned a whole lot about how franchises work, especially food vendor/grocery delivery.
> Its 100% engineered by the company to screw over the guy doing all the back breaking work and all the liability.
> They nickle and dime a guy to no end and at the end of the month it adds up to SERIOUS money that I bust axx for and never get paid for.
> 
> At the end of my first 2 weeks I knew more about how it worked than I ever would have had I worked with the previous owner for 3 months. Never mind the almost useless 2 week training period.
> At 11 months....... even more so.


Yeah, I'm aware having been a vendor for a long time. The guys who owned the routes always painted a prettier picture than reality. I think I may have eluded to this before, but couldn't say for sure since I never saw their books. Just saw the signs that it wasn't all sunshine and kittens.

Thinking you'll stay with it or dump it?


----------



## BPS#1

MK97 said:


> Yeah, I'm aware having been a vendor for a long time. The guys who owned the routes always painted a prettier picture than reality. I think I may have eluded to this before, but couldn't say for sure since I never saw their books. Just saw the signs that it wasn't all sunshine and kittens.
> 
> Thinking you'll stay with it or dump it?


If I were to get what I paid or more I'd probably let it go.

I'm not going to take a loss


----------



## MK97

BPS#1 said:


> If I were to get what I paid or more I'd probably let it go.
> 
> I'm not going to take a loss


Totally understandable.


----------



## BRL1

MK97 said:


> That's good for the most part, right?
> 
> Mines's 9' and in town, never caught any grief. Isn't Robert with his wings over 10'? Don't recall him having issues over the last few years.


In v my plow is 9.7


MK97 said:


> That's good for the most part, right?
> 
> Mines's 9' and in town, never caught any grief. Isn't Robert with his wings over 10'? Don't recall him having issues over the last few years.


Mine is 9.7 in v mode and about 10.5 in straight. By my math a 9.2 dxt with wings would be about 8" wider in v mode making it 10.3" in v.....I think lol


----------



## BRL1

Put together the DXT today. Ive got a couple questions for you guys. on the base angle lock out are those 6 bolts under the plow as i pictured? 
and i will wear this cutting edge down and then bolt the new one on top correct? i was told nothing and no body could even answer my questions.


----------



## BRL1

.


----------



## BRL1

.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 166971





BRL1 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 166972


Run the cutting edge down about 2" or so then install new edges, you'll have to remove the snow catcher (2 small pieces) under the hinge pin

The bolts under the plow are to be removed, they'e only there for shipping. They prevent the edge from tripping.

BTW you're going to love that plow.


----------



## BRL1

BUFF said:


> Run the cutting edge down about 2" or so then install new edges, you'll have to remove the snow catcher (2 small pieces) under the hinge pin
> 
> The bolts under the plow are to be removed, they'e only there for shipping. They prevent the edge from tripping.
> 
> BTW you're going to love that plow.


I hope so. I've never had a trip edge before looks a lot different than a Normal molrboard trip design.


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1 said:


> I hope so. I've never had a trip edge before looks a lot different than a Normal molrboard trip design.


I've never plowed with any thing other than trip edge. 
After talking to folks that have full blade trip I cannot imagine plowing with out trip edge
You'll like it


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1 said:


> I've never plowed with any thing other than trip edge.
> After talking to folks that have full blade trip I cannot imagine plowing with out trip edge
> You'll like it


Yea I was almost scared to plow new places because I didn't know where it would trip. Everywhere I plow normally i would remember the trauma lol


----------



## MK97

I've had a full plow trip and edge trip, I'll take edge all day.


----------



## BRL1

Got my brothers truck ready to go today. 
All i can say is that thing is going to need alot of ballast


----------



## BUFF

BRL1 said:


> Got my brothers truck ready to go today.
> All i can say is that thing is going to need alot of ballast
> 
> View attachment 167100


Not if it was a FORD!!!!!:terribletowel:


----------



## MK97

BUFF said:


> Not if it was a FORD!!!!!:terribletowel:


Must be something in the Cheyenne water for the bad decision making, haha.


----------



## BUFF

MK97 said:


> Must be something in the Cheyenne water for the bad decision making, haha.


I'd blame the wind......


----------



## MK97

BUFF said:


> I'd blame the wind......


Maybe the wind blew leaves all over it, and he thought he was buying a Ford instead of a tin can, lol.


----------



## BRL1

Lol funny guys


----------



## MK97

BRL1 said:


> Lol funny guys


Come for the info, stay for the unsolicited judgement, lol.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF said:


> Not if it was a FORD!!!!!:terribletowel:


I tried to tell him when I was still there. He wasn't having it.



MK97 said:


> Must be something in the Cheyenne water for the bad decision making, haha.





BUFF said:


> I'd blame the wind......


I'm good with blaming the wind.


----------



## BRL1

I liked the new Ford more and the price was better but the inside of the Chevy is way nicer than the comparable model ford


----------



## rob_cook2001

Sorry I have not been on in a while. Sooo damn busy lately.. Glad things are winding down a little with digging because I have so much to do before it snows.
My dxt with wings is right at 11ft straight. I have no issues driving but if I have to drive more than a few miles I pull them.. The new truck is getting an EXT so I don't have to pull wings. I hope I like it as much as the DXT. Hopefully boss makes wings for it soon, if not I'll have to beg David to help me make some.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001 said:


> Sorry I have not been on in a while. Sooo damn busy lately.. Glad things are winding down a little with digging because I have so much to do before it snows.
> My dxt with wings is right at 11ft straight. I have no issues driving but if I have to drive more than a few miles I pull them.. The new truck is getting an EXT so I don't have to pull wings. I hope I like it as much as the DXT. Hopefully boss makes wings for it soon, if not I'll have to beg David to help me make some.


It can be done pretty easy, when I saw one this summer at the SIMA expo I was checking out what it would take since we talked about it in the spring.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Perfect. Would love to add 6in to each side.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001 said:


> Perfect. Would love to add 6in to each side.


That's the number I remember mentioned.


----------



## BUFF

7yrs ago today... it sure was a fun onelowblue:

27-30 in 2009... a powerful early season storm brought heavy
snow to the Front Range. The combination of a deep
northeasterly upslope flow coupled with abundant moisture
and lift with the developing storm system produced an
extended period of moderate to heavy snowfall. The heavy
wet snow accumulated on trees and resulted in broken
branches and scattered electrical outages. Interstates 70
and 76 were closed east of Denver. Numerous other roads
and highways were shut down. The Red Cross set up numerous
emergency shelters for stranded travelers. The blowing
snow at Denver International Airport forced the
cancellation of hundreds of flights. Schools were also
closed. In the foothills storm totals included: 46 inches...
3 miles southeast of pinecliffe; 42 inches... 3 miles
southwest of conifer; 34 inches... 3 miles north of
blackhawk; 30 inches at Aspen Springs and near Evergreen...
23 inches at Roxborough Park... and 20 inches... 3 miles
south-southeast of Morrison. Across the urban corridor
storm totals included: 25 inches in Highlands ranch;
21.5 inches near Louisville... 20.5 inches in Broomfield...
20 inches at Lafayette... 17.5 inches in Boulder... 17 inches
in Westminster... 16.5 inches in erie; 15.5 inches in
Arvada and 5 miles west-northwest of Littleton... 15 inches
in Littleton... 14 inches in Englewood... 13.5 inches in
Lakewood and 6 miles north of thornton; 13.3 inches at
Denver International Airport... 11 inches... 4 miles south of
denver; 10.5 inches... 2 miles north of Cherry Hills Village
and Niwot.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I remember that! It was my 2nd year plowing. Great way to start the season!


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001 said:


> I remember that! It was my 2nd year plowing. Great way to start the season!


Made for a fun Halloween too, took a snowmobile trick or treating


----------



## SnoFarmer

BUFF said:


> Made for a fun Halloween too, took a snowmobile trick or treating


Did not.

Or do you mean,
Riding around, dressed up as a monkey, drinking bud, stoping at 4:20 for a safety meeting,,,, then stoping, knocking on a door , saying somthing stupid just to get some munchies. Trick or treat'en.
Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer said:


> Did not.
> 
> Or do you mean,
> Riding around, dressed up as a monkey, drinking bud, stoping at 4:20 for a safety meeting,,,, then stoping, knocking on a door , saying somthing stupid just to get some munchies. Trick or treat'en.
> Thumbs Up


You forgot towing the kids behind in a ice fishing sled....


----------



## BRL1

How are all you guys doing down there ? 
Chance of snow next Thursday up here


----------



## BUFF

BRL1 said:


> How are all you guys doing down there ?
> Chance of snow next Thursday up here


Clear and hi 60's/low70's forecasted 10 days oot


----------



## BRL1

I doubt it will amount to anything at all


----------



## coloradopushr

Wings on an ext would be way to much width and wieght. It extends to nearly 10 ft . Tell me you are joking about wings on an EXT.


----------



## rob_cook2001

No I am not joking. I currently run a 9.2dxt with wings. Weight will be similar. My plow trucks are all regular cab 1 tons.


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1 said:


> How are all you guys doing down there ?
> Chance of snow next Thursday up here





BUFF said:


> Clear and hi 60's/low70's forecasted 10 days oot





BRL1 said:


> I doubt it will amount to anything at all


I found this on Facebook tonight. 
Seems appropriate.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I need that, but in a hoodie.


----------



## BRL1

rob_cook2001 said:


> No I am not joking. I currently run a 9.2dxt with wings. Weight will be similar. My plow trucks are all regular cab 1 tons.


Wings like the wide out would be awesome for the ext. I'm curious as to how it will work


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BPS#1 said:


> I found this on Facebook tonight.
> Seems appropriate.
> 
> View attachment 167623


Where do I get one?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where do I get one?


Ewe don't interloper......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Ewe don't interloper......


Bugger oof


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Bugger oof


Ewe have to earn the right to such a garment, it's not a birth right..... ewe hipster...


----------



## coloradopushr

BRL1 said:


> Wings like the wide out would be awesome for the ext. I'm curious as to how it will work


I will take my 8 ft super duty with wings over a ext at a cost of 7k.


----------



## BPS#1

rob_cook2001 said:


> I need that, but in a hoodie.


Try here

https://teespring.com/stores/snow-plow-apparel?pr=PlowShipIt


----------



## BUFF

Red sky in morning plower's take warning.......


----------



## BRL1

Were ready calling for 2-4''


----------



## stang2244

BRL1 said:


> Were ready calling for 2-4''
> 
> View attachment 167656


Random question but you have any more pics/info on your shop?? I'm going to be building a pole barn in the next several weeks and like yours.


----------



## BRL1

stang2244 said:


> Random question but you have any more pics/info on your shop?? I'm going to be building a pole barn in the next several weeks and like yours.


What specific information are you looking for? It's a 40x60x14 for size


----------



## BRL1

We had some major water issues to begin with but are now corrected with some water mitigation. I also installed floor drains as pictures for melt off.


----------



## BPS#1

Who built it for you


----------



## BRL1

We did alot of work our selves to save money. plus its pretty easy except when that happens. The trench is 7'btw


----------



## BRL1

you may be able to gauge size with this stuff inside


----------



## BPS#1

Nice looking shop for sure. 
Looks good

Well except that ditch thing


----------



## BPS#1

4 minis, dang dude you're going big time


----------



## BRL1

Still its too small. 
you guys should start taking pictures like this too if you have something happen theft/fire it really helps.


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1 said:


> Who built it for you


Hess construction did all the framing and sheeting. We did most the rest, I have a good friend that did most the flat work.



BPS#1 said:


> 4 minis, dang dude you're going big time


No we only have 1 i was demoing those at that time.


----------



## stang2244

Awesome. Thanks for all the info. Did you buy a kit from somewhere? We are awaiting building permit for ours. We bought the kit from APB out of Texas. Did you set the posts in concrete as well or just on concrete footers? How long did yours take start to finish?


----------



## BRL1

stang2244 said:


> Awesome. Thanks for all the info. Did you buy a kit from somewhere? We are awaiting building permit for ours. We bought the kit from APB out of Texas. Did you set the posts in concrete as well or just on concrete footers? How long did yours take start to finish?


Footers and concrete. We have brutal winds here. 60 plus mph regularly and no it wasn't a kit. If your doing post Frame make sure that you get laminated posts


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Very nice!


----------



## BUFF

Matt when is the kegger/BBQ.....


----------



## BUFF

Started to snow about 30min ago and melting off as soon as it hits the ground.


----------



## BPS#1

Woke up to less than an inch on the grass. 
95% gone by afternoon


----------



## BUFF

There's actually snow in the forecast for Friday and again next Tuesday....
I can't remember not having measurable snow in November on the Front Range or enough snow to ride snowmobiles in the mtn's on Thanksgiving


----------



## BPS#1

Snow drought here as well. 
Rain not so much. 10'' of rain for the months of Oct and Nov combined.
Some what ahead of "normal", ok, A LOT 

The professional guessers have wiffed so many forecasts already this fall. 
Its like they don't try. I can tell you the forecast will be rain NOT snow when the temps are 40.
I didn't have to go to college for a degree


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1 said:


> Snow drought here as well.
> Rain not so much. 10'' of rain for the months of Oct and Nov combined.
> Some what ahead of "normal", ok, A LOT
> 
> The professional guessers have wiffed so many forecasts already this fall.
> Its like they don't try. I can tell you the forecast will be rain NOT snow when the temps are 40.
> I didn't have to go to college for a degree


Are you getting snow in the high country, that's what really matters.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF said:


> Are you getting snow in the high country, that's what really matters.


I can see it from my living room window up on the mountain. 
Snow line is around 5000 to 5500 feet.
I'm not sure how much is there compared to "normal" for this time of year.


----------



## BPS#1

This morning


----------



## BPS#1

Passed an inch and still going at the house.
They were calling for snow showers and maybe very light accumulations. lol
Wiffed that one. .......... AGAIN


----------



## BUFF

Friday's forecast no longer has snow it and Monday/Tuesday is the only snow 10 days oot for No Co.


----------



## BPS#1

This evening theres 2'' on the deck railing and in the shade.
Where the sun has been hitting there is ground showing thru.
300' lower in town theres not much either.


----------



## ByDesign

Dare I say it's looking like a billable event on Monday/Tuesday?


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign said:


> Dare I say it's looking like a billable event on Monday/Tuesday?


No....


----------



## BUFF

Got aboot 3/4" today on the grass. Tues/Wed's forecast is showing 3-5" and calling -5* for the low temp.


----------



## BUFF

Two days out and the NTAC's can't make up their minds.
From noon.....








From 7:30p.....


----------



## BUFF

... Winter Weather Advisory now in effect from 6 PM this evening
to noon MST Wednesday...

* timing... light snow will start around rush hour and increase in
intensity through the evening and continue through Wednesday
afternoon.

* Snow accumulations... snowfall amounts of 2 to 5 inches will be
possible with higher amounts west of I-25.

* Wind/visibility... winds will be light through the period...
however snowfall intensity will increase later this evening to
create reduced visibility.

* Impacts... main impacts will be hazardous driving conditions with
increasing snow intensity this evening towards the end of rush
hour. Caution is advised for drivers.


----------



## coloradopushr

BUFF said:


> ... Winter Weather Advisory now in effect from 6 PM this evening
> to noon MST Wednesday...
> 
> * timing... light snow will start around rush hour and increase in
> intensity through the evening and continue through Wednesday
> afternoon.
> 
> * Snow accumulations... snowfall amounts of 2 to 5 inches will be
> possible with higher amounts west of I-25.
> 
> * Wind/visibility... winds will be light through the period...
> however snowfall intensity will increase later this evening to
> create reduced visibility.
> 
> * Impacts... main impacts will be hazardous driving conditions with
> increasing snow intensity this evening towards the end of rush
> hour. Caution is advised for drivers.


Finally a billable event.


----------



## MK97

coloradopushr said:


> Finally a billable event.


Assuming they're actually correct on this one.


----------



## BUFF

MK97 said:


> Assuming they're actually correct on this one.


Even a blind squirrel finds a nut on occasion.....


----------



## MK97

BUFF said:


> Even a blind squirrel finds a nut on occasion.....


Pretty sure this is Birdseeds business model. Has he even surfaced this season?


----------



## BUFF

MK97 said:


> Pretty sure this is Birdseeds business model. Has he even surfaced this season?


He popped up a couple months ago under a different user name and may be on another forced vacation. H's still on LawnSite and seems to be using his bizz model.


----------



## ByDesign

Ohhh...almost wish it was summer again. Too much landscape work still. I cut down from 29 accounts last season to 10 this season...too much BS for my small operation.


----------



## MK97

BUFF said:


> He popped up a couple months ago under a different user name and may be on another forced vacation. H's still on LawnSite and seems to be using his bizz model.


Guy was worth some entertainment and the reviews we found a year or so back, were comedy gold.

Mike- Been debating the flagstone patio design we discussed but don't think I can justify the cost, been meaning to call and see if you had some more budget ideas since I want to get the house on the market in about a month.


----------



## BUFF

Snow started around 6p, real dry / fluffy and blowing around.


----------



## MK97

Same here, started about an hour ago, just dusting so far.


----------



## BUFF

Got about an inch or so at my place, Longmont street Cams are showing the it's snowing pretty good down there and the roads are covered.


----------



## BUFF

Well they actually got the forecast right for my area, got 4-5" of nice fluff.


----------



## millerson

its snowing pretty here...and i need to hardly remove the snow ...


----------



## BUFF

Anyone see next weeks forecast, snow predicted Tues-Fri


----------



## BRL1

BUFF said:


> Anyone see next weeks forecast, snow predicted Tues-Fri


Yea I saw that. Looks like we will get a break wed. I almost like being in my truck plowing more than what I've been doing lately. Running a fracking trailer in this weather sucks.


----------



## BPS#1

When it finally cooled off to winter temps it did quick. 
In about 10 days time it went from above freezing to below 0. 
Finally was able to pack down a base on the gravel driveway and plowed the first time yesterday.
3000' above me on the mountain the snow is 4' deep. 

Even colder temps coming this week.


----------



## BPS#1

17" on this table on the north side of the garage. When it started snowing the ground wasn't frozen and a lot of this settled there.


----------



## BUFF

Nice P...... May want to think aboot wearing a bike flag so you can be seen in deep snow.....:hammerhead:

Are you gearing up for big chip sales with playoff and bowl season coming up soon....


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF said:


> Nice P...... May want to think aboot wearing a bike flag so you can be seen in deep snow.....:hammerhead:
> 
> Are you gearing up for big chip sales with playoff and bowl season coming up soon....


Going by last year Dec will be far better for sales than what the stupid bowl was. That week was very anemic in 2016.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1 said:


> Going by last year Dec will be far better for sales than what the stupid bowl was. That week was very anemic in 2016.


Well to be fair, there's only like 100 people where you live, haha.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97 said:


> Well to be fair, there's only like 100 people where you live, haha.


Actually maybe 200

In January we are planning on starting distributing Pepperidge Farms snacks along with the Mission. 
This should make our business profitable. Its really tough being a single company vendor in a rural area. 
I think I've mentioned that. Neither by themselves would be enough for the cost of living here.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1 said:


> Actually maybe 200
> 
> In January we are planning on starting distributing Pepperidge Farms snacks along with the Mission.
> This should make our business profitable. Its really tough being a single company vendor in a rural area.
> I think I've mentioned that. Neither by themselves would be enough for the cost of living here.


Sounds overdue. Years back when I was a vendor, Nestle and another combined and had the Nestle vendors handling their product/sales.

Hell 7up's (Cadbury) highest selling product is Dr. Pepper, but in Colorado Springs, Coke handled distribution, and Pepsi handled it in Denver. due to their being able to handle the distribution for less.


----------



## MK97

Weather sources have broken out their pin wheel o' snow fall. Saw tonight switching from under an inch, to 3-5, and now 1-3 all within three hours.


----------



## BPS#1

MK97 said:


> Sounds overdue. Years back when I was a vendor, Nestle and another combined and had the Nestle vendors handling their product/sales.
> 
> Hell 7up's (Cadbury) highest selling product is Dr. Pepper, but in Colorado Springs, Coke handled distribution, and Pepsi handled it in Denver. due to their being able to handle the distribution for less.


Isn't 7up a Coke product?

That would be funny seeing Pepsi distribute Dr P.
Far as I'm concerned Dr P is some nasty stuff, thats one guy's opinion.

This multiple product lines SHOULD, fingers crossed, work out well financially for us.

Our goal is to be running paid for vacation cabin rentals on a lake some where in 10 years. Might take longer but at least we're making what looks like good steps now. This would be our retirement business. (shut up, I feel old)
Good chance that won't be in MT unless the price of real estate comes waaaaaaay down. 
As it is you can buy NICE properties in midwestern states for several hundred thousand versus well over a million for the same thing in MT.

Hows the gun shop gig going for you Kyle?


----------



## BPS#1

MK97 said:


> Weather sources have broken out their pin wheel o' snow fall. Saw tonight switching from under an inch, to 3-5, and now 1-3 all within three hours.


They can't even get the temperatures guessed correctly here, HTH will they guess a snow accumulation forecast?
Wiff after wiff after wiff after wiff.....................
Maybe they've gotten into the Colorado herb.


----------



## MK97

BPS#1 said:


> Isn't 7up a Coke product?
> 
> That would be funny seeing Pepsi distribute Dr P.
> Far as I'm concerned Dr P is some nasty stuff, thats one guy's opinion.
> 
> This multiple product lines SHOULD, fingers crossed, work out well financially for us.
> 
> Our goal is to be running paid for vacation cabin rentals on a lake some where in 10 years. Might take longer but at least we're making what looks like good steps now. This would be our retirement business. (shut up, I feel old)
> Good chance that won't be in MT unless the price of real estate comes waaaaaaay down.
> As it is you can buy NICE properties in midwestern states for several hundred thousand versus well over a million for the same thing in MT.
> 
> Hows the gun shop gig going for you Kyle?


7Up is stand alone (I was a salesman for Coke and 7up in C. Springs), company was a mess, but the money was good compared to competitors which I heard they changed shortly after I left. 7up also has Vitamin Water which they also outsourced to Coke, which was amazing they actually turn a profit when they outsource their big sellers.

Fed announced rates will go up in December, and 3 more times in 17' which is going to slow the market some
...surely coincidence this happens now when republicans will be running everything.

Guns are going decent, sold a few AR's for Black Friday and picked up a few goodies for myself. Also got a flip house going now and will be looking for more when it goes to market in January.



BPS#1 said:


> They can't even get the temperatures guessed correctly here, HTH will they guess a snow accumulation forecast?
> Wiff after wiff after wiff after wiff.....................
> Maybe they've gotten into the Colorado herb.


They haven't exactly been accurate in the past either. Have a little over an inch currently, only been snowing couple hours.


----------



## BUFF

Ended up with 4-5" of fluff and -7* this morning.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Ended up with 4-5" of fluff and -7* this morning.


Seems like I've herd this befour.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Seems like I've herd this befour.


And.......


----------



## SnoFarmer

BUFF said:


> And.......


Mark had a flashback from band camp...


----------



## BPS#1

-47 in Elk Park, MT this morning

Not as cold in Kalispell


----------



## SnoFarmer

Dam wind.....


----------



## coloradopushr

1 to 3 inches tonight in Colorado Northern Colorado anyone need any help my truck and ATV are available


----------



## BUFF

coloradopushr said:


> 1 to 3 inches tonight in Colorado Northern Colorado


Sez who besides you......


----------



## coloradopushr

BUFF said:


> Sez who besides you......


fox 31 weather gurus


----------



## BUFF

There's 20% chance for <1"


----------



## coloradopushr

BUFF said:


> There's 20% chance for <1"


its snowimg in cheyenne


----------



## BUFF

Yes it is


----------



## BRL1

coloradopushr said:


> its snowimg in cheyenne


Not really


----------



## BUFF

I was up at 3a to check and nada, 5:30a there's 3" on the ground. Head south to Longmont and maybe 1/2".


----------



## rob_cook2001

Is it still snowing in longmont David?


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001 said:


> Is it still snowing in longmont David?


Kind of, check out the web cams http://webcam.longmontcolorado.gov/streetcams/


----------



## coloradopushr

BUFF said:


> I was up at 3a to check and nada, 5:30a there's 3" on the ground. Head south to Longmont and maybe 1/2".


yeah this was a northern event loveland area looked like cheyenne got in on aswell. hope the forcast is correct for the rest of the week snow wed thirs fri.


----------



## AccuCon

Some friends out in CO...I whipped them up this...figured I'd share

84hr loop








NAM 36hr


----------



## BRL1

We got about 3'' in an hour from 1030-1130. 

Im keeping my fingers crossed for the 5-8'' tomorrow!


----------



## BUFF




----------



## coloradopushr

BUFF said:


> View attachment 169429


looks like last night was preseason compared to whats coming.


----------



## BUFF

Have light snowfall in the Longmont area, forecast dropped to 5-8" from 8-12" since last night. By midday it could drop to 1"<> if they follow the trend.....


----------



## MK97

Weather monkey on Fox bumped it up to possible 12" here and 4'-8' in Denver.


----------



## BUFF




----------



## BUFF

Got between 8-12" of light fluff, clouds are starting to break up at home and it's still lightly snowing in Longmont/Niwot.


----------



## MK97

Had about 9" up here, Erie was a good 10".


----------



## BUFF

Picked up another 2"<> during the day and got another push in. Getting a little chilly out, calling for -15* tonight.


----------



## BRL1

We got about 10" up here plowed wed Thursday in to Friday. Warmed up today Nicely so we are still out cleaning up and scraping slush off. 
The wind picked up last night and made a huge mess lots of drifting.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1 said:


> We got about 10" up here plowed wed Thursday in to Friday. Warmed up today Nicely so we are still out cleaning up and scraping slush off.
> The wind picked up last night and made a huge mess lots of drifting.


3am winds kicked up, 50* this morning with 40-60mph gust.


----------



## cold_and_tired

What's up, fellers?!

Looks like I may be back in the snow business starting next season. The manager that worked for me years ago became bored with his 9-5 job and has been out contacting some big commercials around town. He's gotten enough bites to convince me to repurchase everything and chase that white gold again.


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired said:


> What's up, fellers?!
> 
> Looks like I may be back in the snow business starting next season. The manager that worked for me years ago became bored with his 9-5 job and has been out contacting some big commercials around town. He's gotten enough bites to convince me to repurchase everything and chase that white gold again.


Hey Tanner..... Good to hear from you, things have change on PS in regards to the Co weather thread.
I actually thought about you just before the NFR, my in-laws and uncle/aunt went to Vegas this year.


----------



## BPS#1

We've gotten almost a foot since Friday night. Driveway berms are too high to plow over now.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF said:


> 3am winds kicked up, 50* this morning with 40-60mph gust.


I still see these on Facebook and am regularly reminded of the reason I moved. 
After being away from it I couldn't deal with this now.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1 said:


> I still see these on Facebook and am regularly reminded of the reason I moved.
> After being away from it I couldn't deal with this now.
> 
> View attachment 169660


But..... there's no bugs


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF said:


> But..... there's no bugs


Lol

At -20 there aren't any here either


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1 said:


> Lol
> 
> At -20 there aren't any here either


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## rob_cook2001

Good to see you back Tanner!! I hope everyone is having a good season. On a different topic has anyone ever had to deal with a contractor refusing to pay them as a sub? I think I will be contacting a lawyer in the morning.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001 said:


> Good to see you back Tanner!! I hope everyone is having a good season. On a different topic has anyone ever had to deal with a contractor refusing to pay them as a sub? I think I will be contacting a lawyer in the morning.


I haven't been arrested for a while...... lets go get your money....


----------



## rob_cook2001

Lol, I appreciate the offer David. I'll call you after your work hours and let you know what's going on. Would like your input.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001 said:


> Lol, I appreciate the offer David. I'll call you after your work hours and let you know what's going on. Would like your input.


Hey what you do think about heading over to Bruce's Sunday night for some bull fry's, we can BS there.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Bruces in severance? I would love that. Looks like it might snow Sunday but I am still up for it. Just let me know what time.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001 said:


> Bruces in severance? I would love that. Looks like it might snow Sunday but I am still up for it. Just let me know what time.


As usual the forecast is all over the place, if there's weather Bruce's is probably a no-go, but if not hell yeah. So I'll text you Sunday and we'll go form there.


----------



## BPS#1

In the "they wiffed another one" files............


Our area was forecast to get 2 to 3', yes thats right... feet, by Tuesday morning. 

By now the forecast has been greatly reduced. So far around 3'' and still snowing. 
But we've got A LOT of ice because of about 8 hours of rain yesterday. We've had weeks of below 0 to teens and the ground is still frozen. Soon as the temp dipped after sundown it all turned to ice and now a few inches of snow on top. 

We did get 13.5" friday/friday night, but the 2 to 3' was supposed to be on top of that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BPS#1 said:


> In the "they wiffed another one" files............
> 
> Our area was forecast to get 2 to 3', yes thats right... feet, by Tuesday morning.
> 
> By now the forecast has been greatly reduced. So far around 3'' and still snowing.
> But we've got A LOT of ice because of about 8 hours of rain yesterday. We've had weeks of below 0 to teens and the ground is still frozen. Soon as the temp dipped after sundown it all turned to ice and now a few inches of snow on top.
> 
> We did get 13.5" friday/friday night, but the 2 to 3' was supposed to be on top of that.


Big surprise...........they've been blowing foreguesses all over the country.

We were supposed to get a fairly good ice storm tonight.......totally gone now. Cold through the end of the weekend. Now barely any snow after it does cool oof and above freezing by Thursday or Friday.

All the lake effect this year because the lakes were sooooo warm.....load of BS.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://www.facebook.com/GlacierNPS/

https://www.mdt.mt.gov/travinfo/map/mtmap_frame.html


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.facebook.com/GlacierNPS/
> 
> https://www.mdt.mt.gov/travinfo/map/mtmap_frame.html


Ok?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

But....


----------



## BPS#1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Big surprise...........they've been blowing foreguesses all over the country.
> 
> We were supposed to get a fairly good ice storm tonight.......totally gone now. Cold through the end of the weekend. Now barely any snow after it does cool oof and above freezing by Thursday or Friday.
> 
> All the lake effect this year because the lakes were sooooo warm.....load of BS.


Just think, they go to college for a degree and then blow it, over and over and over and over...............

Sure wish I could be wrong every day in my job and still keep it


----------



## BUFF

Snowing in Summit County a couple hours ago when I went through it.


----------



## coloradopushr

I got a new truck and plow now just need snow to push 2007 duramax 8 .2 vee .


----------



## coloradopushr

here it was last year when we had snow 7.5 boss with wings suzuki king with boss atv plow quad in back of truck for sidewalks.


----------



## BUFF

Not much of a winter eh.....


----------



## BUFF

Holy crap!!!

http://www.9news.com/weather/weather-colorado/a-view-of-storm-damage-the-morning-after/438055922


----------



## MK97

Do we have anyone in the Boulder, Erie area? My truck has been in the shop last few days and my sub out there left me high and dry. Scambling to get things covered.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF said:


> Not much of a winter eh.....


It waited until the middle of May. 
I wonder how BRL is surviving this record breaking event.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1 said:


> It waited until the middle of May.
> I wonder how BRL is surviving this record breaking event.


I haven't talked to him since fall, how's Mt treating you.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF said:


> I haven't talked to him since fall, how's Mt treating you.


Good

Staying busy and out of trouble.

View from my mower last Sunday. 
It's a rough life but somebody gotta do it.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1 said:


> Good
> 
> Staying busy and out of trouble.
> 
> View from my mower last Sunday.
> It's a rough life but somebody gotta do it.
> 
> View attachment 172299


Looks Purdy


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1 said:


> It waited until the middle of May.
> I wonder how BRL is surviving this record breaking event.


We survived fine. Had all my guys out for 36 hours straight and tried our best to keep up. Pretty sad when this one storm contributed to 25% of our snow profits for this year.


----------



## BRL1

Heavy heavy snow til night time.


----------



## BRL1

Would any one be interested in buying my 3 year old boss vxt 8.2 with the sl3 lights and my bran new 8.2 with wings dxt with sl3 as well


----------



## BRL1

Blow out season is here. That means were getting real close to snow.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1 said:


> Blow out season is here. That means were getting real close to snow.


Yes it is......


----------



## coloradopushr

MK97 said:


> Do we have anyone in the Boulder, Erie area? My truck has been in the shop last few days and my sub out there left me high and dry. Scambling to get things covered.


I am in erie / boulder area let me know if you want a reliable sub.


----------



## MK97

coloradopushr said:


> I am in erie / boulder area let me know if you want a reliable sub.


I think I'm covered but will keep you in mind. Should have details set in the next week or so.


----------



## BUFF

I'm getting out of plowing and selling stuff.
If anyone is interested in my Boss DXT, tailgate spreader, 70bags of morgo snow plow ice melt, Snow Plow brand shovels let me know in a PM.


----------



## MK97

BUFF said:


> I'm getting out of plowing and selling stuff.
> If anyone is interested in my Boss DXT, tailgate spreader, 70bags of morgo snow plow ice melt, Snow Plow brand shovels let me know in a PM.


I'll text you about a couple of things.


----------



## BUFF

Got about 1.5" on the grass at home


----------



## BRL1

I'm trying to sell boss plows too. Lol good luck.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1 said:


> I'm trying to sell boss plows too. Lol good luck.


Think all my stuff Is sold, I know the spreader is and I'll find out about the plow Thursday.
Did you get any snow yesterday, got about 3" in the morning in Lander and by 4pm it was cooked off.


----------



## BRL1

BUFF said:


> Think all my stuff Is sold, I know the spreader is and I'll find out about the plow Thursday.
> Did you get any snow yesterday, got about 3" in the morning in Lander and by 4pm it was cooked off.


Nope just chilly. How much are you selling your dxt For?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BRL1 said:


> I'm trying to sell boss plows too. Lol good luck.


Getting oot of plowing or just upgrading?


----------



## BUFF

BRL1 said:


> Nope just chilly. How much are you selling your dxt For?


$4700, spare controller NIB, new edges not mounted (original ones have about 1.5" of wear), wings and rubber deflector.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Getting oot of plowing or just upgrading?


Plowing would cut into all his vacation time


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Plowing would cut into all his vacation time


I wasn't axing Buzz.

Mind your own bobber.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I wasn't axing Buzz.
> 
> Mind your own bobber.


Buzzy was Bizzie Roping or Roasting Cattle...I was answering for him...I have nothing but time to mind other Bobbers


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Buzzy was Bizzie Roping or Roasting Cattle...I was answering for him...I have nothing but time to mind other Bobbers


Not this go.... I've been timber wrangling since last Wednesday in Wyoming.


----------



## BRL1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Getting oot of plowing or just upgrading?


We are going all western.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BRL1 said:


> We are going all western.


Didn't see that one coming...dealer issues?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Didn't see that one coming...dealer issues?


Just a Better Plow....Simple as that...Chainlifts rule!!!


----------



## BRL1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Didn't see that one coming...dealer issues?





Defcon 5 said:


> Just a Better Plow....Simple as that...Chainlifts rule!!!


Lol I like the plow it functions fine but lacks in 2 major areas. 
1 I am sick and tired of spending 800 bucks every time we bend a push frame. We're on number 4 and it always seems to happen during the biggest storm go figure. 
2 the boss snow snow plow can not articulate seprately from the truck. This is one of the reasons why I think the frames bend.

We have talked to boss a couple times and they tell us oh well you must plow too hard.


----------



## BRL1

Do any of you guys down there know anything about the Isuzu npr or gmc forwards. ? Looking at buying one but don't know what to look for


----------



## BUFF

BRL1 said:


> Do any of you guys down there know anything about the Isuzu npr or gmc forwards. ? Looking at buying one but don't know what to look for


I don't but see enough of them driving around.


----------



## BUFF

Aboot 5", weather folks missed another one.....


----------



## nliput

Hey guys a have an 8' protech pusher for sale if anyone is interested. Located in the lonetree/parker area. Brand new rubber and shoes. Used maybe 10 times. Thanks! Nick


----------



## BUFF




----------



## BRL1

BUFF said:


> View attachment 174433


We got about 3 maybe. Enough to plow at least.

How much for pusher?


----------



## nliput

BRL1 said:


> We got about 3 maybe. Enough to plow at least.
> 
> How much for pusher?


1,500.00


----------



## BRL1

Check it out.


----------



## BUFF

It sure is shiney.....


----------



## BRL1

BUFF said:


> It sure is shiney.....


I like it so far. Only plowed a little. The controller will get some taking use to.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1 said:


> I like it so far. Only plowed a little. The controller will get some taking use to.


The controllers do suck compared the Boss, but the 3rd/4th time out it'll be intuitive.


----------



## MK97

BRL1 said:


> Check it out.
> 
> View attachment 174513


Nice. Upgraded truck and went to a V plow this year. Only got to use it a little but so far so good.


----------



## BRL1

MK97 said:


> Nice. Upgraded truck and went to a V plow this year. Only got to use it a little but so far so good.


What did you end up going with boss ?


----------



## MK97

BRL1 said:


> What did you end up going with boss ?


Nah, I'm not cool enough to own a Boss like everyone else. Traded in my Hiniker scoop for their V. My out of pocket after trade in was really low.


----------



## BUFF

MK97 said:


> Nah, I'm not cool enough to own a Boss like everyone else. Traded in my Hiniker scoop for their V. My out of pocket after trade in was really low.


It's not like you can pass up a good Dave deal......... He tells me I'm getting such a good deal it's costing him money....


----------



## MK97

BUFF said:


> It's not like you can pass up a good Dave deal......... He tells me I'm getting such a good deal it's costing him money....


I hear that one a lot, Every dealer I've ever purchased a vehicle from says the same too.

Really couldn't argue with my out of pocket for new V and install and not have to deal with selling my old plow to some mouth breather on craigslist.


----------



## BUFF

MK97 said:


> Really couldn't argue with my out of pocket for new V and install and not have to deal with selling my old plow to some mouth breather on craigslist.


C-List transactions can be a real PITA at times.


----------



## MK97

BUFF said:


> C-List transactions can be a real PITA at times.


I went through a headache selling the old truck, took 6 weeks and a lot of no shows/lowballers.


----------



## BRL1

They opened up a store up here and were trying to get me to buy a hickenlooper too.


----------



## MK97

BRL1 said:


> They opened up a store up here and were trying to get me to buy a hickenlooper too.


Yeah the installer up there was trained by Justin down here. Western was my first choice on the last one, but not from the jackass installer up here.


----------



## BRL1

MK97 said:


> Yeah the installer up there was trained by Justin down here. Western was my first choice on the last one, but not from the jackass installer up here.


I just install them myself. I don't trust anyone anymore especially dealers they are all Jack asses


----------



## MK97

BRL1 said:


> I just install them myself. I don't trust anyone anymore especially dealers they are all Jack asses


Justin has worked on all mine, and he's the only one I trust. Still double checked everything after as everyone should. The Western guy was a special level of jackass though.


----------



## BRL1

I hope this year won't be another slow one. 

Anyone have any real info.


----------



## BUFF

About 8” fell over by Med Bow Friday and it hosed up the hiway most of Saturday.


----------



## BRL1

BUFF said:


> About 8" fell over by Med Bow Friday and it hosed up the hiway most of Saturday.


Yea i feel like it's getting close.


----------



## BRL1

I have some big rocks to place.


----------



## BUFF

Yes you do


----------



## BRL1

Possible snow next Tuesday.


----------



## BUFF

So they’re saying there’s a chance......


----------



## BRL1

Maybe. I'm going to leave everything unhooked and not ready then maybe it will snow.


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1 said:


> They opened up a store up here and were trying to get me to buy a hickenlooper too.


The controller is really simple, you'd have been fine with a good American made plow. 
Where's their Cheyenne location?



BUFF said:


> It's not like you can pass up a good Dave deal......... He tells me I'm getting such a good deal it's costing him money....


Lmao, every time you did bidness with him. 
Same story.


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1 said:


> The controller is really simple, you'd have been fine with a good American made plow.
> Where's their Cheyenne location?
> 
> Off nation way by Kia behind the car wash
> 
> Lmao, every time you did bidness with him.
> Same story.


----------



## BRL1

Did any of you greenys get to plow this weekend?


----------



## BUFF

BRL1 said:


> Did any of you greenys get to plow this weekend?


I got home from Lander aboot an hour ago and there was windrows along the road, so I'm going with yes guys in NOCO along the Front Range plowed.
Got aboot 5-6" in Lander Saturday night and was 12*.


----------



## MK97

Was a bust up in NOCO. Had max of an inch on the roads, 3-4" on the grass.


----------



## BUFF

MK97 said:


> Was a bust up in NOCO. Had max of an inch on the roads, 3-4" on the grass.


Still in the area eh...


----------



## MK97

BUFF said:


> Still in the area eh...


I is.


----------



## BUFF

Thumbs Up


----------



## MK97

BUFF said:


> Thumbs Up


Guess I haven't wised up yet, like some others with an exit strategy.


----------



## BUFF

MK97 said:


> Guess I haven't wised up yet, like some others with an exit strategy.


I've been spending a lot of time working towards my exit since spring. mid 2020 is my target.


----------



## MK97

BUFF said:


> I've been spending a lot of time working towards my exit since spring. mid 2020 is my target.


Working again this season? Thought you were selling everything last year.


----------



## BUFF

MK97 said:


> Working again this season? Thought you were selling everything last year.


I sold the plow and spreader last fall, not doing summer grounds maintenance anymore but still have everything.
I needed to be able to not worry about not being home when weather was coming in and since I didn't my summer gig on the weekend I quit that to open up weekends up too. I've spent about 8wks in Lander since March working on ootbuildings and the house.


----------



## MK97

BUFF said:


> I sold the plow and spreader last fall, not doing summer grounds maintenance anymore but still have everything.
> I needed to be able to not worry about not being home when weather was coming in and since I didn't my summer gig on the weekend I quit that to open up weekends up too. I've spent about 8wks in Lander since March working on ootbuildings and the house.


Got any recommendations for subs in your area? Showed mine the door today. Dude wanted a huge pay bump because he's slow, and takes twice as long as it takes me.


----------



## BUFF

MK97 said:


> Got any recommendations for subs in your area? Showed mine the door today. Dude wanted a huge pay bump because he's slow, and takes twice as long as it takes me.


If I didn't like you I'd give you plenty of names......


----------



## MK97

Anyone expecting anything tonight? 58* currently, figure more of the same from few weeks back.


----------



## BUFF

MK97 said:


> Anyone expecting anything tonight? 58* currently, figure more of the same from few weeks back.


Maybe on the shady side but that's about it


----------



## MK97

BUFF said:


> Maybe on the shady side but that's about it


Well I just hooked up plow, so there's a 99% chance of nothing on road.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MK97 said:


> Anyone expecting anything tonight? 58* currently, figure more of the same from few weeks back.


No...the wife hasn't been very happy with me of late...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> No...the wife hasn't been very happy with me of late...


It's not just the wife....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> It's not just the wife....


SKW...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> SKW...


----------



## BUFF

MK97 said:


> Well I just hooked up plow, so there's a 99% chance of nothing on road.


Guess you hooking up didn't scare away the snow.....
Got aboot 4" or so on the grass and aboot 2" on pavement


----------



## MK97

BUFF said:


> Guess you hooking up didn't scare away the snow.....
> Got aboot 4" or so on the grass and aboot 2" on pavement


Keeping it at bay here, 3" on grass, trace on road, but I need to swing to Boulder here soon as I haven't replaced the guy who wanted a pay raise because he's slow.


----------



## BUFF

MK97 said:


> Keeping it at bay here, 3" on grass, trace on road, but I need to swing to Boulder here soon as I haven't replaced the guy who wanted a pay raise because he's slow.


Depending on your triggers you could be plowing according to this pic


----------



## MK97

BUFF said:


> Depending on your triggers you could be plowing according to this pic
> 
> View attachment 186005


Yeah heading that way soon, just hate Boulder so much.


----------



## MK97

Boulder trip was a bust. All on grass. Did get to see a rolled vehicle and an idiot get mad at traffic as they walked down the middle of a busy road.


----------



## BUFF

MK97 said:


> Boulder trip was a bust. All on grass. Did get to see a rolled vehicle and an idiot get mad at traffic as they walked down the middle of a busy road.


I ended up with about 8' on the grass 2.5" on my seament pads and about 4.5" on the drive which is road base.


----------



## ByDesign

Anyone know if Tanner is still around? I bought my plow from him years ago and had a question about a jumper wire he had on it...FML.


----------



## BUFF

ByDesign said:


> Anyone know if Tanner is still around? I bought my plow from him years ago and had a question about a jumper wire he had on it...FML.


Haven't seen him on here for probably close to a year. I had his cell number but don't anymore.


----------



## BRL1

Man I miss the old days when this thread was alive. Seems like the lack of snow has killed us all.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1 said:


> Man I miss the old days when this thread was alive. Seems like the lack of snow has killed us all.


Yes seems a few weak winters thinned the place oot


----------



## BRL1

BUFF said:


> Yes seems a few weak winters thinned the place oot


I know Kyle is still around somewhere but I really think that's about it anymore besides you Dave?


----------



## BUFF

BRL1 said:


> I know Kyle is still around somewhere but I really think that's about it anymore besides you Dave?


Yes I last heard from Kyle before Xmas, Robert moved to Wyo outside of Torrington, Short run in is Kalispell, haven't talked to Andy for probably 2 years along with the rest of the crew.
I still have that skid of Ice Melt is you still want it.


----------



## BRL1

BUFF said:


> Yes I last heard from Kyle before Xmas, Robert moved to Wyo outside of Torrington, Short run in is Kalispell, haven't talked to Andy for probably 2 years along with the rest of the crew.
> I still have that skid of Ice Melt is you still want it.


I will still take it, obviously in no rush I still haven't used a full pallet this year. I Swear If I wake up to another 1/2'' of snow when they forecast 1-3 im going to loose it


----------



## BUFF

BRL1 said:


> I will still take it, obviously in no rush I still haven't used a full pallet this year. I Swear If I wake up to another 1/2'' of snow when they forecast 1-3 im going to loose it


Alright cool I'll figure out when I can get up there and let you know.
We've been getting much of the same here along with snow when not forecasted. This morning had some fog and 1/2" of grapple in isolated areas but the forecast didn't say anything about it...…. morons...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Alright cool I'll figure out when I can get up there and let you know.
> We've been getting much of the same here along with snow when not forecasted. This morning had some fog and 1/2" of grapple in isolated areas but the forecast didn't say anything about it...…. morons...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


>


File photo from your contact info pic on my "the eyePhone"...…:waving:


----------



## BRL1

Mark Oomkes said:


>


How'd you get that picture of me? my wife sent it to you?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BRL1 said:


> How'd you get that picture of me? my wife sent it to you?


Buzz used it on me once or a hundred times...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Buzz used it on me once or a hundred times...


And it still lives on...……
But may switch it up....


View attachment 190891


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF said:


> Yes I last heard from Kyle before Xmas, Robert moved to Wyo outside of Torrington, Short run in is Kalispell, haven't talked to Andy for probably 2 years along with the rest of the crew.
> I still have that skid of Ice Melt is you still want it.


Not for much longer. Montana has gotten grossly unaffordable for the working man. Sure I could pay the cost of housing...……. but nothing else. I have bigger goals in life than only paying for a badly over priced house.

Moving to northern Wisconsin in April. Cost of housing is half or less than most of Montana and jobs pay the same. Plus puts the wife much much closer to her mom but not too close.

Last year was an epic snow year for the area, this year Feb has snowed plenty. This coming weekend temps drop to about 20 below.


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1 said:


> Not for much longer. Montana has gotten grossly unaffordable for the working man. Sure I could pay the cost of housing...……. but nothing else. I have bigger goals in life than only paying for a badly over priced house.
> 
> Moving to northern Wisconsin in April. Cost of housing is half or less than most of Montana and jobs pay the same. Plus puts the wife much much closer to her mom but not too close.
> 
> Last year was an epic snow year for the area, this year Feb has snowed plenty. This coming weekend temps drop to about 20 below.


I have a friend in Polson who plows as well and they have gotten non stop snow for about 3 weeks straight. Residential road snow banks are over the cabs of his truck!


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1 said:


> I have a friend in Polson who plows as well and they have gotten non stop snow for about 3 weeks straight. Residential road snow banks are over the cabs of his truck!


That's unusual for Polson, they tend to be drier than Kalispell. But this year the storms have stayed a little south. 
Last winter in Kalispell was a better year for the plow guys than this winter.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1 said:


> Not for much longer. Montana has gotten grossly unaffordable for the working man. Sure I could pay the cost of housing...……. but nothing else. I have bigger goals in life than only paying for a badly over priced house.
> 
> Moving to northern Wisconsin in April. Cost of housing is half or less than most of Montana and jobs pay the same. Plus puts the wife much much closer to her mom but not too close.
> 
> Last year was an epic snow year for the area, this year Feb has snowed plenty. This coming weekend temps drop to about 20 below.


Well look what the short bus dragged in......
Sounds like things didn't pan oot for you which sucks, I know you were hoping for a better life in Kalspel. How's Matt doing these days?
Where in northern Cheezeland are you looking at? I've been to Three Lakes. Rhilander and Eagle River and it's nice country but to many trees and it's pretty flat but fishing is good and they have plenty of big dog size deer.....


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF said:


> Well look what the short bus dragged in......
> Sounds like things didn't pan oot for you which sucks, I know you were hoping for a better life in Kalspel. How's Matt doing these days?
> Where in northern Cheezeland are you looking at? I've been to Three Lakes. Rhilander and Eagle River and it's nice country but to many trees and it's pretty flat but fishing is good and they have plenty of big dog size deer.....


He left this over priced area several years ago. That's how I knew there were cheaper options. I never realized things were that much cheaper else where.

Eagle River, Minocqua, Rhinelander areas. I've got a job lined up driving dump truck for a gravel pit in Lake Tomahawk.
Going back to flatter land is gonna take some getting used to but the mountains aren't paying my bills or providing a retirement.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1 said:


> He left this over priced area several years ago. That's how I knew there were cheaper options. I never realized things were that much cheaper else where.
> 
> Eagle River, Minocqua, Rhinelander areas. I've got a job lined up driving dump truck for a gravel pit in Lake Tomahawk.
> Going back to flatter land is gonna take some getting used to but the mountains aren't paying my bills or providing a retirement.


Since you've left Wyoming I've been pretty bizzie in my retirement plan. We remodeled a house on the wife's grandpas ranch in Lander and I spent aboot 6weeks last summer up there while working remotely. I have a herd of 20 made up of 10 cows, 4 heifers and now have 6 steers with the goal of herd of 100
cows. I was hoping to move there full time in two years but if I do I give up about $400-450k in company stock if i don't stick it out till 62. I thought 60 was the majic number and planned to do a year working remotely.
So I'll stick around here for another 3-4 years then eject. Since Co became a Blue state I'm changing my residency to Wyo so I don't pay State income tax and vehicle liesense fees.


----------



## BPS#1

That bites on the longer working time frame. 

We're gonna try to get some rentals or a boat storage to have residual income for the "golden" years


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1 said:


> That bites on the longer working time frame.
> 
> We're gonna try to get some rentals or a boat storage to have residual income for the "golden" years


It's good to keep adding toward retirement, I have a pension, 401k, stock in the company and other stocks and set up pretty good, plus the wife is 14hyrs younger, a school teacher and health insurance isnt an issue. I'm debt free in 2yrs unless I buy a new pickup. My intention was to move to Lander and not touch my retirement stash till 70yo buy building a herd and working on the ranch there no need to. I also plan on starting up a machine / fab shop which my boy would eventually buy / take over, I'll never retire in the true sense, I need things to do.


----------



## BRL1

6-8” coming for us over the weekend. Hope to get some good snow finally up here! Also trying out a artic sectional 13’ plow on the skid excited to see how that works.


----------



## BPS#1

Matt you ready?


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1 said:


> Matt you ready?
> 
> View attachment 191628


For what...... a little snow....


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF said:


> For what...... a little snow....


Reading FB media it sounds like the world will end tomorrow night.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BPS#1 said:


> Matt you ready?
> 
> View attachment 191628


Weird how there is no snow in NW Wyoming. Is there a big dome over it?


----------



## BPS#1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Weird how there is no snow in NW Wyoming. Is there a big dome over it?


Different NWS regions


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1 said:


> Matt you ready?
> 
> View attachment 191628


Yep.

Already rented wheel loaders. This is gonna suck


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So you're not waiting until Wednesday morning?


----------



## BPS#1

BRL1 said:


> Yep.
> 
> Already rented wheel loaders. This is gonna suck


One year I went through the same thing. Expecting lots of snowfall that a pickup plow wouldn't be able to handle I had a backhoe lined up. By the time the storm ended it was nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## BRL1

No all our equipment is getting staged and fueld up now. It’s not the amount of snow 12-18” that I’m worried about. It’s the constant wind and drifting that will be the worst.


----------



## BPS#1

Yeah the wind is the gift that keeps on giving a paycheck. 1 storm I plowed every day for 4 days, 3 of the days was from wind.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BRL1 said:


> No all our equipment is getting staged and fueld up now. It's not the amount of snow 12-18" that I'm worried about. It's the constant wind and drifting that will be the worst.


It's windy in Wyoming?


----------



## BRL1

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's windy in Wyoming?


No Nebraska just sucks


----------



## BRL1

When WYDOT is staging rotary snow thrower trucks on the highway.... you know it’s bout to get rowdy


----------



## BUFF

BRL1 said:


> When WYDOT is staging rotary snow thrower trucks on the highway.... you know it's bout to get rowdy


Should be a real hoot by Elk Mtn and Med Bow


----------



## BRL1

Well. We survived wasn't easy but got through it.


----------



## BPS#1

I flew over Cheyenne yesterday. The much heavier snow line started at the state line and got a whole lot heavier at 80 and north


----------



## mjstef

Anyone here do any mowing in the Ft Collins, Denver or Aurora area? Have a business acquaintance that picked up 600 homes in this area to maintain for a national real estate company and is looking for a couple efficient crews. They already have 1,800 homes in Phoenix they maintain. Pay is by size and payment is 7 days from completion.


----------



## BUFF

mjstef said:


> Anyone here do any mowing in the Ft Collins, Denver or Aurora area? Have a business acquaintance that picked up 600 homes in this area to maintain for a national real estate company and is looking for a couple efficient crews. They already have 1,800 homes in Phoenix they maintain. Pay is by size and payment is 7 days from completion.


Most of the Co guys have drifted away for PS over the past couple years as you can tell by the activity on this thread.
Did short run head east like he said?


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF said:


> Most of the Co guys have drifted away for PS over the past couple years as you can tell by the activity on this thread.
> Did short run head east like he said?


Weather guessers say you're in for a doozy tonight. Supposed to be up here tomorrow night and Wednesday morning, 8 to 12 forecasted.

You still plowing Dave?


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1 said:


> Weather guessers say you're in for a doozy tonight. Supposed to be up here tomorrow night and Wednesday morning, 8 to 12 forecasted.
> 
> You still plowing Dave?


Yeah it's coming down pretty good, can't see mulch more than 150yds.
I have a friend who manages 3 crews for a pretty good size outfit. I'm a backup/substitute driver that's on call.
Not to get into the details..... I run their equipment, out a 5hr route limit, only plowing, no retail, no resi and over property's in Longmont / Gun Barrel. Haven't been called out this season but sure that may change this week. Suppose to get more snow Friday/Saturday, but that's a long ways off for weather out here.


----------



## BPS#1

Sounds like an easy gig

Im plowing for a township contractor in a single axle dump truck and picked up a handful of driveways close to home for some extra scratch.

Summer I drive this.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1 said:


> Sounds like an easy gig
> 
> Im plowing for a township contractor in a single axle dump truck and picked up a handful of driveways close to home for some extra scratch.
> 
> Summer I drive this.
> 
> View attachment 198036


You need a telehandler to get in/out of the cab?


----------



## BPS#1

It has steps there ya blind bat


----------



## RamPainting LLC

Well, this thread is a blast from the past! How is everyone doing? It looks like we are headed out for the 4th event of the season in the morning.


----------



## BUFF

From 4am when I let the ball sniffers oot to whizz, got about 14" on the level. Wind is suppose to kick up this morning


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF said:


> Most of the Co guys have drifted away for PS over the past couple years as you can tell by the activity on this thread.
> Did short run head east like he said?


Where's everybody gone? That many folks leave the bidness or are they making so much white gold they don't hang with the working slugs now? Lol


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1 said:


> Where's everybody gone? That many folks leave the bidness or are they making so much white gold they don't hang with the working slugs now? Lol


Don't really know.

Ended up with 20" from this storm.


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1 said:


> Where's everybody gone? That many folks leave the bidness or are they making so much white gold they don't hang with the working slugs now? Lol


sorru we just got done plowing. 44hrs straight...Getting some rest then hauling it away tomorrow morning.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1 said:


> sorru we just got done plowing. 44hrs straight...Getting some rest then hauling it away tomorrow morning.


He's now a cheesewheel head riding the corporate pony...


----------



## ByDesign

This place died!! Glad to have slowly found my way back...now in Steamboat!


----------



## stang2244

ByDesign said:


> This place died!! Glad to have slowly found my way back...now in Steamboat!


Dang man....you've been gone a real long time!! Glad to hear you're back around somewhat.

Dave- you don't have plow accounts anymore? Why'd you decide to get out of it?

We got killed on this storm. Major plow issues and ended up renting a couple of skid steers to get our accounts taken care of. Pain in the butt, but got em handled after about 35 hours. Might be a busy damn snow season.

I'm highly considering a tractor and inverted blower for our driveways. Anyone have any experience with them? I know we don't get that Canadian snow, but I can use it a bit in the summer too.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

stang2244 said:


> Dang man....you've been gone a real long time!! Glad to hear you're back around somewhat.
> 
> Dave- you don't have plow accounts anymore? Why'd you decide to get out of it?
> 
> We got killed on this storm. Major plow issues and ended up renting a couple of skid steers to get our accounts taken care of. Pain in the butt, but got em handled after about 35 hours. Might be a busy damn snow season.
> 
> I'm highly considering a tractor and inverted blower for our driveways. Anyone have any experience with them? I know we don't get that Canadian snow, but I can use it a bit in the summer too.


See the "Switching to Blowing Service" thread. It's quite long and is still going.

The upshot, as far as I have gleaned, is that if you have a tight enough route and enough space to blow the snow, no setup is faster.


----------



## BPS#1

Sounds like Wyoming is getting its ass handed to them yesterday and today. Snow and high winds, what a lovely combination. 

We're gonna be plowing from tonight on for several days. Slow moving storm is supposed to bring 8 to 13 by the time it's done.


----------



## BPS#1

Day job


----------



## BPS#1

Night job, who needs sleep










View attachment 198194


----------



## BUFF

stang2244 said:


> Dang man....you've been gone a real long time!! Glad to hear you're back around somewhat.
> 
> Dave- you don't have plow accounts anymore? Why'd you decide to get out of it?
> 
> We got killed on this storm. Major plow issues and ended up renting a couple of skid steers to get our accounts taken care of. Pain in the butt, but got em handled after about 35 hours. Might be a busy damn snow season.
> 
> I'm highly considering a tractor and inverted blower for our driveways. Anyone have any experience with them? I know we don't get that Canadian snow, but I can use it a bit in the summer too.


This is my 3rd season being out... kind of, I'm a substitute driver for a friend that runs crews for a good size outfit in the Boulder/Longmont area.
Got tired of working 7days a week from late March till about now and being held hostage by the weather in the winter. The income from my business paid for my wardens college education and the first couple years of my daughters along with other things.
When I shut it down I was 55yo and looking at the next step in life which is retiring in Wyo. I needed time to rebuild a 100yo ranch house on the wardens grandpas place in Lander Wyo and my day job along with the Lawn and Snow business wouldn't allow it.

I have about a skid of snow plow ice melt for a reduced price if you're interested.

If you're still doing HOA's / subdivisions a tractor / inverted blower is the way to go.
http://www.cienormand.com/en/normand-series-commercial-pull-type.php
https://www.tnasales.com/products.html


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF said:


> When I shut it down I was 55yo and looking at the next step in life which is retiring in Wyo. I needed time to rebuild a 100yo ranch house on the wardens grandpas place in Lander Wyo and my day job along with the Lawn and Snow business wouldn't allow it.
> 
> I have about a skid of snow plow ice melt for a reduced price if you're interested.
> 
> If you're still doing HOA's / subdivisions a tractor / inverted blower is the way to go.


Didn't you say your boy wasn't interested so not much need to keep it going?


----------



## ByDesign

Yeah, well I told myself I was getting out of the snow game because I was starting to hate the snow. Turns out I just hated the city, so I said **** it....shut down shop in Denver...sold the house and the wife and I moved outside of Steamboat on a small 36 acre ranch. BEST DECISION EVER. Now im back in the game, running my company doing landscape and excavation up here in the hills. Picked up a Cat 924G and bought a HLA 10-16 wing plow to help knock things back!!


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1 said:


> Day job
> 
> View attachment 198197


Went from the bus to a short truck eh.....:laugh:


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF said:


> Went from the bus to a short truck eh.....:laugh:


It has the turning radius of a prius.
Which is nice at the end of a dead end road


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1 said:


> Didn't you say your boy wasn't interested so not much need to keep it going?


That too, he's well into his second year of a Mold / Tool Maker apprenticeship.


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1 said:


> It has the turning radius of a prius.
> Which is nice at the end of a dead end road


Wouldn't know about the turning rad of a Prius...… I whizz standing up......plus I probably wouldn't fit in one unless I took a sawsall to the roof and removed the front seat.


----------



## ByDesign

stang2244 said:


> I'm highly considering a tractor and inverted blower for our driveways. Anyone have any experience with them? I know we don't get that Canadian snow, but I can use it a bit in the summer too.


I was kinda at the same decision and I ended up going with the HLA snow wing... I can still use the loader in the summer for loading soil and boulders, and then winter it gets shifted to snow duty. The tractor just seemed like I was going to be constantly buying attachments and justifying needs for things.


----------



## BRL1

BPS#1 said:


> Sounds like Wyoming is getting its ass handed to them yesterday and today. Snow and high winds, what a lovely combination.
> 
> We're gonna be plowing from tonight on for several days. Slow moving storm is supposed to bring 8 to 13 by the time it's done.


We are... got aboot 6-7" last night in 2 hrs. Stopped by 3am had everything cleared and then they wind came up. Been battling it all day.

On another note I have a 14' artic sectional for sale. Anyone down there interested ?


----------



## ByDesign

BRL1 said:


> We are... got aboot 6-7" last night in 2 hrs. Stopped by 3am had everything cleared and then they wind came up. Been battling it all day.
> 
> On another note I have a 14' artic sectional for sale. Anyone down there interested ?


Is that the one I have seen for sale on snow plow mafia?


----------



## BPS#1

BPS#1 said:


> We're gonna be plowing from tonight on for several days. Slow moving storm is supposed to bring 8 to 13 by the time it's done.


The forecast jumped to 10 to 15 inches last night. Lmao

Around 5 inches actual. 
Chuckle heads


----------



## BRL1

ByDesign said:


> Is that the one I have seen for sale on snow plow mafia?


no I haven't listed it anywhere yet


----------



## cwalker

BRL1 said:


> We are... got aboot 6-7" last night in 2 hrs. Stopped by 3am had everything cleared and then they wind came up. Been battling it all day.
> 
> On another note I have a 14' artic sectional for sale. Anyone down there interested ?


I'm interested.... how old?


----------



## stang2244

BUFF said:


> This is my 3rd season being out... kind of, I'm a substitute driver for a friend that runs crews for a good size outfit in the Boulder/Longmont area.
> Got tired of working 7days a week from late March till about now and being held hostage by the weather in the winter. The income from my business paid for my wardens college education and the first couple years of my daughters along with other things.
> When I shut it down I was 55yo and looking at the next step in life which is retiring in Wyo. I needed time to rebuild a 100yo ranch house on the wardens grandpas place in Lander Wyo and my day job along with the Lawn and Snow business wouldn't allow it.
> 
> I have about a skid of snow plow ice melt for a reduced price if you're interested.
> 
> If you're still doing HOA's / subdivisions a tractor / inverted blower is the way to go.
> http://www.cienormand.com/en/normand-series-commercial-pull-type.php
> https://www.tnasales.com/products.html


Good for you. I won't be sad the first time I get to sleep in and actually enjoy it when the snow is falling!! When you planning to head north?

Thanks for the blower info. Ive got my eye on either a Kubota L6060 or a Deere 4066. We'll see if I pull the trigger this season. It's not an hoA setup(we contract with homeowners individually and handle about 30% of the neighborhood) but we do enough for almost two tractors to handle in the neighborhood. Gotta figure something out.


----------



## BRL1

Anyone have a extra sander down there for sale ?


----------



## BUFF

I have a spare 6” Dewalt orbital.....


----------



## ByDesign

Man, we need this weather pattern to change! Its supposed to snow in the mountains! Dec 15th was the last time I plowed, and it was just clean-ups! This is looking like its going to be a low snow year for us.


----------



## BPS#1

ByDesign said:


> Man, we need this weather pattern to change! Its supposed to snow in the mountains! Dec 15th was the last time I plowed, and it was just clean-ups! This is looking like its going to be a low snow year for us.


Northern Wisconsin started out hard. 
Then died on the vine. 1 to 2 inches of RAIN forecast for this weekend. 
If it was 5 to 7 degrees colder it'd be serious snow


----------



## BUFF

Winter will return and we'll be saying "it can stop now"...…
Was at my uncles in Medicine Bow Sunday and all the sage is packed in with snow on his ranch, probably has 2' on the ground.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF said:


> Winter will return and we'll be saying "it can stop now"...…
> Was at my uncles in Medicine Bow Sunday and all the sage is packed in with snow on his ranch, probably has 2' on the ground.


On the front range there can be winter on mother's day


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1 said:


> On the front range there can be winter on mother's day


Or Fathers day..... July and August are the only months the Front Range doesn't get snow as you know.


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF said:


> Or Fathers day..... July and August are the only months the Front Range doesn't get snow as you know.


Yup, only two months I didn't see snow


----------



## ByDesign

Ended up getting a quick 6"-8" yesterday, enough to dust off everything. No lets hope the weekend forecast holds!


----------



## BUFF

Got aboot 2”, South towards Boulder there was 4-5”


----------



## ByDesign

I feel bad for the front range guys, one hell of a fall with snow, and then it completely stopped. Almost like 60 days without measurable moisture? On the flip side, we have been getting snowed on pretty consistently here around Steamboat. Today is day 18 or 19 out of 25 with snow! Hope it keeps coming!


----------



## BPS#1

ByDesign said:


> I feel bad for the front range guys, one hell of a fall with snow, and then it completely stopped. Almost like 60 days without measurable moisture? On the flip side, we have been getting snowed on pretty consistently here around Steamboat. Today is day 18 or 19 out of 25 with snow! Hope it keeps coming!


How much is laying on the ground now?


----------



## ByDesign

BPS#1 said:


> How much is laying on the ground now?


On the front range, nothing. Here, just depends on where your at. I prob have between 3'-5' in any given place on my property. On top of the pass is prob 10'-20'.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BPS#1 said:


> How much is laying on the ground now?


All of it...


----------



## BPS#1

Mark Oomkes said:


> All of it...


I thought that was the normal amount.

You saying it works different in Michigan?


----------



## stang2244

Last snow was event was 12/28. Definitely crazy to be dry for all of January but my guys have actually been landscaping 3-4 days a week with this mild weather. I’ll take that over snow all winter long and stretches like these snap me back into reality as to to why I shouldn’t invest money into a tractor setup for snow!


----------



## BPS#1

stang2244 said:


> Last snow was event was 12/28. Definitely crazy to be dry for all of January but my guys have actually been landscaping 3-4 days a week with this mild weather. I'll take that over snow all winter long and stretches like these snap me back into reality as to to why I shouldn't invest money into a tractor setup for snow!


Make sure what you get is multi purpose and you'll be fine. 
Nothing wrong with being efficient with your snow removal.


----------



## stang2244

BPS#1 said:


> Make sure what you get is multi purpose and you'll be fine.
> Nothing wrong with being efficient with your snow removal.


I agree with multipurpose, but we don't have a consistent summer use for something like that. It would probably see 30 hours over the summer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BPS#1 said:


> I thought that was the normal amount.
> 
> You saying it works different in Michigan?


Not sure, but when snow falls here, it stays on the ground. I have yet to see it get sucked back up into the air. It might blow, but gravity always brings it back down.


----------



## BRL1

Colorado guys, who is using brine down there ? Looking at getting set up for it and looking for suppliers


----------



## BUFF

BRL1 said:


> Colorado guys, who is using brine down there ? Looking at getting set up for it and looking for suppliers


Don't know of any suppliers nor anyone that uses it other than DOT.
From what I've read here is most guys make there our systems and brew their own brine, so use 1000gallon tanks ours use 250gallon tanks you find mounted to pallets.
I still have a skid of SnoPlow ice melt if you're interested.


----------



## BRL1

BUFF said:


> Don't know of any suppliers nor anyone that uses it other than DOT.
> From what I've read here is most guys make there our systems and brew their own brine, so use 1000gallon tanks ours use 250gallon tanks you find mounted to pallets.
> I still have a skid of SnoPlow ice melt if you're interested.


I'm in the process of making a brine maker now using 2 ibc totes along with a 2000gal storage tank. I'm hooked up with envriotech out of Greeley for additive.
Trying to use more liquid this year as long as we like the results.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

BRL1 said:


> Colorado guys, who is using brine down there ? Looking at getting set up for it and looking for suppliers


Check out these guys. They do a lot with SIMA. http://highcountryis.com


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Check out these guys. They do a lot with SIMA. http://highcountryis.com


Scott is a great and extremely knowledgeable guy. I learned a lot from him when we first started with liquids.


----------



## BPS#1

All the front range guys still alive?


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1 said:


> All the front range guys still alive?


Yes..... are you still short and bald?


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF said:


> Yes..... are you still short and bald?


Are you still a donkey? :hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead:


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1 said:


> Are you still a donkey? :hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead:


Grew up..... to be a mule..


----------



## BPS#1

BUFF said:


> Grew up..... to be a mule..


End result is the same 3 letter word that'd get me banned for saying it. 

How much snow did you end up with? lowblue:


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1 said:


> End result is the same 3 letter word that'd get me banned for saying it.
> 
> How much snow did you end up with? lowblue:


Wind blew pretty hard Sunday afternoon so hard to say, got aboot 2' and have 6" or so drifts. Was heavy like Mashed Potatoes and got aboot 2.5" of moisture. Cheyenne got hot pretty hard and I80 from Rawlins to Cheyenne was still closed about 2hrs ago. West of Rawlins to the Utah Stateline was partially open. 
I25 from Cheyenne to Wheatland was also still closed.
Sunday if you drew a line from Sheridan to the east and to the west every hi-way south of that line was closed till late yesterday when a few started to open up.


----------



## coloradopushr

27 inches in longmont


----------



## BUFF

coloradopushr said:


> 27 inches in longmont


New hospital?


----------



## stang2244

Ya we got crushed over in Broomfield. 3 day job getting our accounts cleared. Bye snow, I hate you.


----------



## coloradopushr

BUFF said:


> New hospital?


New last year, 2nd season at a hospital and man is it hard rotating crews.


----------



## BUFF

coloradopushr said:


> New last year, 2nd season at a hospital and man is it hard rotating crews.


Nice work to have Thumbs Up


----------



## BRL1

Just got done today. 31”


----------



## BRL1

We were running 3 skid loaders a Kubota m5 and a back hoe and couldn’t keep up


----------



## BUFF

BRL1 said:


> We were running 3 skid loaders a Kubota m5 and a back hoe and couldn't keep up


So you going to take the summer off?


----------



## BRL1

BUFF said:


> So you going to take the summer off?


Didn't make that much money!


----------



## BUFF

BRL1 said:


> Didn't make that much money!


Bummer...
Got another chance coming in tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## BRL1

I need to figure out what Machine to buy.
I’m deciding between a JD 244L 
Kubota R640 
Kubota M5 or M6 tractor 

the tractors would be more versatile in the summer being able to grade,mow and seed but the major draw back is the trans on the m5 is a shuttle shift with clutch.
Planning on running a MP on either unit


----------



## BUFF

BRL1 said:


> I need to figure out what Machine to buy.
> I'm deciding between a JD 244L
> Kubota R640
> Kubota M5 or M6 tractor
> 
> the tractors would be more versatile in the summer being able to grade,mow and seed but the major draw back is the trans on the m5 is a shuttle shift with clutch.
> Planning on running a MP on either unit


What about a JD 5080 or 5100?


----------



## BRL1

BUFF said:


> What about a JD 5080 or 5100?


Possibly Kubota dealer is in the family here so trying to support them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BRL1 said:


> We were running 3 skid loaders a Kubota m5 and a back hoe and couldn't keep up


Should have "plowed with the storm".


----------



## BUFF

BRL1 said:


> Possibly Kubota dealer is in the family here so trying to support them.


So you Noah a guy..... hard to beat that


----------



## BRL1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Should have "plowed with the storm".


We were one of the only company's that did. The picture I posed was about the 3rd time back at that site. 2-3" an hour combined with 60mph winds had us struggling.
Here are some stats

Well winter storm xylia dumped 31" of snow on us combined with major blizzard and drifting snow conditions.

From Saturday evening to the end of clean up our team has worked over 100 hrs consecutively with around 10-15 hrs of rest, we are whooped! But we can rest easy now knowing we did everything we could to keep our contracted accounts open and accessible even as the city was shut down for a number of days.

Combined equipment running hours sense Saturday evening- 
Trucks x 3. 318hrs 
Skid steers x 2 210hrs 
Tractor 25 hrs
Back hoe 52hrs 
Mini skids 45hrs

Fuel used 576gal


----------



## BRL1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Should have "plowed with the storm".


At one point during the storm the city roads were impassable with trucks. We got stuck over 20 times so we parked the trucks and just drove equipment around. The City is still working on roads


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BRL1 said:


> At one point during the storm the city roads were impassable with trucks. We got stuck over 20 times so we parked the trucks and just drove equipment around. The City is still working on roads


Yeah, I was kidding...events like that plowing with the storm is impossible.

BTW...my vote is for the 244.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1 said:


> At one point during the storm the city roads were impassable with trucks. We got stuck over 20 times so we parked the trucks and just drove equipment around. The City is still working on roads


Did you happen to see a couple bullet proof 6.ohs from Ohio pulling trailers with skids on them. There would have been a a little fella leading the charge....


----------



## BRL1

BUFF said:


> Did you happen to see a couple bullet proof 6.ohs from Ohio pulling trailers with skids on them. There would have been a a little fella leading the charge....


no I didn't. We're they in cheyenne ?


----------



## BUFF

BRL1 said:


> no I didn't. We're they in cheyenne ?


Chasing the storm and money. Probably working for a National outfit.


----------



## BRL1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yeah, I was kidding...events like that plowing with the storm is impossible.
> 
> BTW...my vote is for the 244.


Mark we ended up getting a 244L


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BRL1 said:


> Mark we ended up getting a 244L


You'll love it. I was debating between a 244L and 344L, ended up with another 544H. lol

Not this year, but possibly next, another 244 is not out of the question. Assuming I haven't wised up by then.


----------



## BUFF

BRL1 said:


> Mark we ended up getting a 244L


Nice MP.....


----------



## BRL1

Mark Oomkes said:


> You'll love it. I was debating between a 244L and 344L, ended up with another 544H. lol
> 
> Not this year, but possibly next, another 244 is not out of the question. Assuming I haven't wised up by then.


I really like the 244. We put about 100 hrs on it this season landscaping and for the size and maneuverability it's a great machine.


----------



## BRL1

BUFF said:


> Nice MP.....


Excited to see what the fuss is about!


----------



## BUFF

Finally. Snow on the Front Range, got aboot 8.5"


----------



## BPS#1

That'll put some fires out


----------



## BUFF

BPS#1 said:


> That'll put some fires out


Been so dry this moisture won't do much for fire danger but it helps


----------



## jk4718

BUFF said:


> Did you happen to see a couple bullet proof 6.ohs from Ohio pulling trailers with skids on them. There would have been a a little fella leading the charge....


Okay, this is funny. I'm not sure how I stumbled onto this post but that was our crew. hahaha We had 6 trucks and 2 skids, split in two groups.


----------



## BUFF

jk4718 said:


> Okay, this is funny. I'm not sure how I stumbled onto this post but that was our crew. hahaha We had 6 trucks and 2 skids, split in two groups.


Well you easterners do stand oot....


----------



## jk4718

BUFF said:


> Well you easterners do stand oot....


We did Denver and Cheyenne for that storm. Words can not explain the City of Cheyenne. I call it a snow warzone. One of our guys out of Chicago blew out his back window just driving down those roads.


----------



## BUFF

jk4718 said:


> We did Denver and Cheyenne for that storm. Words can not explain the City of Cheyenne. I call it a snow warzone. One of our guys out of Chicago blew out his back window just driving down those roads.


Further north of Denver you get the people are concerned aboot wet black
Pavement


----------

